# TPU's Core i7 Overclocking and Feedback



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Core i7 LGA1366 Overclocking and Feedback


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Some screen shots of the CPU at load and idle, will be putting SuperPi and 3DMark 06 and Vantage scores up in a few then on to the fun.  For now I am using the stock cooler, going to see what temps are like if I use MX-2 instead of the TIM on the HS too.  VID for the chip can be seein on the RealTemp screen, 1.0875.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

jesus christ stock cooler blows somethin feirce


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yup, but as it stands, unless you custom make a mount for a different cooler, I think its about all there is to work with for now.  Hopefully MX-2 will drop those enough to at least get me 3-3.2GHz stable with out it  burning up.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> jesus christ stock cooler blows somethin feirce



Those temps are crazy high at only 1.048v  What's the benefit of having bleeding edge hardware, if you can't push it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Those temps are crazy high at only 1.048v



lol after market is the way to go even stock when i get the rest of my rig first thing im doing is either getting a WC adapter or getting a WC adapter and stealing one of fits TEC plates


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

I wonder if Intel lied about the operating speed of the i7 CPUs.  If you look at the screen shot where I am checking temps with prime, the 920 is reading a 21x multi instead of the 20x it should be so the CPU is operating at 2.8GHz instead of 2.66GHz like it is advertised to do.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I wonder if Intel lied about the operating speed of the i7 CPUs.  If you look at the screen shot where I am checking temps with prime, the 920 is reading a 21x multi instead of the 20x it should be so the CPU is operating at 2.8GHz instead of 2.66GHz like it is advertised to do.



hmmmm  maybe its a mobo over ride? i think the 920 was supposed to have a 21 multi maybe fit can show us a SS and i will when i get my rig


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 17, 2008)

subscribed...

this is going to be extremely interesting!
An insite to the new tech! Goodluck with Overclocking these babies...


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2008)

This will be interesting to watch, especially with the apparent thermal issues right now. I'm going to sit back for about 6 months before I jump on board.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hopefully fitseries will be finished setting up his TEC soon and he can do more than I.  When I have access to a digi cam I will put up screen shots of my BIOS.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol after market is the way to go even stock when i get the rest of my rig first thing im doing is either getting a WC adapter or getting a WC adapter and stealing one of fits TEC plates



This goes for any platform. Hell, I'm even using after market cooling on my 8 yr old daughter's rig.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 17, 2008)

so am I.... but only cause I out of money!!!


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

21x multiplier is with turbo mode on, stock multi is 20x

it can be 22x multiplier if only 1 core is active.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Hopefully fitseries will be finished setting up his TEC soon and he can do more than I.  When I have access to a digi cam I will put up screen shots of my BIOS.



thnx the bios s what im intrsted in


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

you think realtemp VID is correct? It says mine is .9750


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

This is going to be like learning to overclock all over again, just a quick peek I did on my first boot was enough to freak me a little bit.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

ap4lifetn said:


> you think realtemp VID is correct? It says mine is .9750



maybe throttling?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks like the Cooler Master Z600 works on the i7. Sneekypeete has one for sale for $30!!

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=4509


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

Yea i haven't checked my VID under load yet, guess i can check once i get home...

yea the bios is confusing as first, you see all the voltages?  The only ones you need to push to overclock is ram/vcore/qpi, the rest can be left on auto.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

ap4lifetn said:


> you think realtemp VID is correct? It says mine is .9750



Well at idle it says mine is something under 1.0v, and at full load says 1.0875v.  Coretemp won't show the VID, and the Voltage reading in CPU-z are fairly different from what Realtemp reads, and when using the ASUS TurboV overclocking program, it reads the core voltage as 1.225v.  So CPU-z and ASUS TurboV have the closest #, so going with something around those for now.


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't use TurboV, it freezes my overclock everytime i try it.  at idle, cpu-z reads the exact same voltage for me also, 1.048. on load, it reads 1.2.

well enough playing around, crank that BLCK up to 200mhz

heres mine
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=76246


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Benches as promised.  Not using the Turbo V program, just comparing #s in it.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> It looks like the Cooler Master Z600 works on the i7. Sneekypeete has one for sale for $30!!
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=4509



Nice find, works with the Hyper 212 which I got from Sneeky last week, going to go see if I can find that online somewhere and possibly overnight it.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Those temps are crazy high at only 1.048v  What's the benefit of having bleeding edge hardware, if you can't push it?


Look again Paulie, that's 1.32V under load, and the stock cooler isn't much better than the Core2Quad stock coolers. Seems about right to me.



dark2099 said:


> I wonder if Intel lied about the operating speed of the i7 CPUs.  If you look at the screen shot where I am checking temps with prime, the 920 is reading a 21x multi instead of the 20x it should be so the CPU is operating at 2.8GHz instead of 2.66GHz like it is advertised to do.



That's the Turbo mode


----------



## r9 (Nov 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Those temps are crazy high at only 1.048v  What's the benefit of having bleeding edge hardware, if you can't push it?



+1

For overclocker stock settings don`t mean a damn thing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

how are my temps?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2008)

Now thats just showing off 

What about some oc'ing now then

Very nice setup fits

I will be watching thread.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2008)

**subscribed**
@dark2099
I thought you were going to wait a little while?

@fit
Gotta love TEC's!


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> **subscribed**
> @dark2099
> I thought you were going to wait a little while?
> 
> ...



I need to look through my dictionary for a deffinition of wait.  LOL!  Changed my mind, wanted it now.  Finding over $300 bux in your room helps a bit to.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> how are my temps?



You my man, are the king of rhetorical questions!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 17, 2008)

All I can say: Morgoth, where art thou?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> All I can say: Morgoth, where art thou?



im wondering the same thing. im looking forward to seeing how the MSI does.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 17, 2008)

I think i will try the gig board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I think i will try the gig board.



awesome! i was trying to get dark to get that board but MC didnt have any. 

im hoping HeavyH20 gets the evga board.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 17, 2008)

@fits

 and again 

you must be joking!!!

this post is like THE MAGNET POST... and you guys have just begun!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

all my threads usually grow pretty fast.

me and dark are hoping to get some sick OCs on the asus boards here pretty quick. 

im hoping to see some of the other boards show up soon.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

So in an act of foolishness I decided to overnight myself that LGA 1366 backplate that Paulie found from the CM store.  Grand total $59 bux.  Today was an expensive day.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> All I can say: Morgoth, where art thou?



He has his motherboard!!!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1065048&postcount=128

He is not going to let you down Dan

All the i7 talk will mean something lol.....
--------------------------
I love how the new chips are not frozen temp locked!!!!


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks like the RAM I want is going to set me back the furthest.  I too want to know how the MSI board works considering it's the least expensive of the bunch right now.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

a note to everyone.....

every single ddr3 stick i have has booted in this board no problem. you dont have to be very picky what set you get.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

giorgos has the GB UD5 board. Somebody should pm him this thread.

The GB board or the Revolution are the 2 I have my eyes set on right now.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

1.275V set in BIOS, resat the HS with MX-2, temps at stock settings didn't change any really.  Load temps in a minute.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

I might get the EVGA board but probably the MSI platinum i want the eclipse but if morgith is getting it theirs really no need to compair but it would be intresting to see the eclipse vs's the lower platinum


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a note to everyone.....
> 
> every single ddr3 stick i have has booted in this board no problem. you dont have to be very picky what set you get.



For the cost of that board it should make toast and give backrubs too!  I see your point though, I've never really been let down by Asus boards, perhaps I should save a little more and get it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

another note......

NB is cold as ice. i dont think anyone will need to worry about cooling anything other than CPU on these setups.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a note to everyone.....
> 
> every single ddr3 stick i have has booted in this board no problem. you dont have to be very picky what set you get.



What about this "must be a tri channel kit" crap that was being said before..

I doubt its true but figured its worth the check.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> another note......
> 
> NB is cold as ice. i dont think anyone will need to worry about cooling anything other than CPU on these setups.



I kinda figured that. No IMC goes a long way to reducing temps. All these elaborate NB coolers are just there to make people feel at ease, because they are used to 775 chipsets actually needing the extra cooling.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

niko084 said:


> What about this "must be a tri channel kit" crap that was being said before..
> 
> I doubt its true but figured its worth the check.



marketing scheme.

its total BS. get whatever 3/6 sticks you want. 

if anyone has any questions just ask. we are more than happy to let you guys know everything you want to know about this.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

niko084 said:


> What about this "must be a tri channel kit" crap that was being said before..
> 
> I doubt its true but figured its worth the check.



No, it works in single, dual and triple channel. Triple channel just maximizes performance.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

all stock


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

I am so frikin jealous of you guys. lol. I need some Core i7 goodness.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> marketing scheme.
> 
> its total BS. get whatever 3/6 sticks you want.
> 
> if anyone has any questions just ask. we are more than happy to let you guys know everything you want to know about this.



Ya that's what I figured.... It sounded like way too much BS... I was almost hoping that guy would have come back with some evidence.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

i OCed the gtx and got this.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

your teasing us fit though this is important and info worth thanking for weres your WR?!!!


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> It looks like the RAM I want is going to set me back the furthest.  I too want to know how the MSI board works considering it's the least expensive of the bunch right now.



he has a eclipse, 


MSI platinum is the cheapest



Wile E said:


> I am so frikin jealous of you guys. lol. I need some Core i7 goodness.



me too, being broke is a bitch !


----------



## niko084 (Nov 17, 2008)

Post your scores on HWbot.org  Get some points.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Look again Paulie, that's 1.32V under load, and the stock cooler isn't much better than the Core2Quad stock coolers. Seems about right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Turbo mode



I'm not saying it's incorrect. What I am saying is that it's hard to truly bench the chip with temps like that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1065484&postcount=304


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1065484&postcount=304



Looking good fit, let's push her a little more now!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

Please someone make a SS of of the details of a CPU test in 3dmark06


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Benches coming if it lives.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

you know im not gonna post any more low scores/clocks


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

Can you guys take a few pics of the BIOS memory settings in your board/temps/ to some of the crazy you don't know what are settings?



fitseries3 said:


> you know im not gonna post any more low scores/clocks





I want to know how many frames per sec your getting in 06 cpu test


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Can you guys take a few pics of the BIOS memory settings in your board/temps/ to some of the crazy you don't know what are settings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@3.2ghz its about 4-6


----------



## cdawall (Nov 17, 2008)

damn thats hot i have an old prescott and its not that hot @3.8ghz...on the stock PD cooler


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice nice 4GHz

all i did was set my memory to SPD, and cranked the BLCK up to 200 with voltage at 1.38, everything else booted up fine.  I didn't really do any other tweaking 
besides that.


I can get it to boot at 4.3GHz, but idle temps are in the 50's and i didnt try a super pi run...apparently we'll be limited to around 220-230 BCLK due to the uncore/qpi


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> @3.2ghz its about 4-6



really? wow...are you sure its not 32Ghz?


----------



## niko084 (Nov 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> really? wow...are you sure its not 32Ghz?



Quad core w/HT


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Quad core w/HT



lol i know just poking fun at the program


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

So far for me, I have found the best method of overclocking is leaving the ram at auto and timings on auto.  Manually selecting those is going to be a unpleasant day.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> really? wow...are you sure its not 32Ghz?



Like for real....I only got that score around 4.7Ghz on the QX9650


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmm......

manually setup the bios....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Please someone make a SS of of the details of a CPU test in 3dmark06



not as fast as i said b4 but here....


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 17, 2008)

ap4lifetn said:


> Nice nice 4GHz
> 
> all i did was set my memory to SPD, and cranked the BLCK up to 200 with voltage at 1.38, everything else booted up fine.  I didn't really do any other tweaking
> besides that.
> ...



What kind of voltage did it take for 4.3ghz? That's a great oc though, and this is fresh out. After some stepping revisions and revised boards these things seem like they will trounce Core 2 when it comes to oc'ing (try to take a q9450 up to 4.3ghz on air). And people said they wouldn't oc....:shadedshu


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> What kind of voltage did it take for 4.3ghz? That's a great oc though, and this is fresh out. After some stepping revisions and revised boards these things seem like they will trounce Core 2 when it comes to oc'ing (try to take a q9450 up to 4.3ghz on air). And people said they wouldn't oc....:shadedshu



It took me 1.43v and i was on stock cooling.  I think with better cooling, 3.7-4.0 24/7 might be achievable


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 17, 2008)

ap4lifetn said:


> It took me 1.43v and i was on stock cooling.  I think with better cooling, 3.7-4.0 24/7 might be achievable



What's the recommended limit for these?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> What's the recommended limit for these?



seeing as its 45nm id imagine its the same limit as 45nm core2's


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> seeing as its 45nm id imagine its the same limit as 45nm core2's



I bet it's like AMD chips are....You need to balance out the CPU voltage, and with the memory voltage. 

The temps that they cause without balance is bad mojo.

Other wise expect problems with dead CPU and or DDR3.....


----------



## infrared (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm lookin forwards to seeing some 4ghz+ superpi runs with these chips!

Some nice hardware here lads, i'm jealous!


----------



## zithe (Nov 18, 2008)

I predict this thread will hit page 50 before christmas. 

Wow. That chip runs hot.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

mums the word until i get something crazy...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

zithe said:


> I predict this thread will hit page 50 before christmas.
> 
> Wow. That chip runs hot.



your on 30


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I bet it's like AMD chips are....You need to balance out the CPU voltage, and with the memory voltage.
> 
> The temps that they cause without balance is bad mojo.
> 
> Other wise expect problems with dead CPU and or DDR3.....



could you PM me with some info on the balance for AMD chips?

BTW to keep it on topic. The Core i7 looks to be a beast.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 18, 2008)

Trying triple chan memory with my Cell Shocks and G.Skills.  Works fine so far at these settings.  In the screenshot with only dual channel running those are my G.Skills all by themselves.


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 18, 2008)

Why did u turn off Turbo mode? On load, the multiplier should be 21 and it should be 4.2GHz, if you disable all the cores, ur turbo will be at 22 multi

What voltage is needed for that run? Different ones in CPU-Z


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 18, 2008)

> Trying triple chan memory with my Cell Shocks and G.Skills. Works fine so far at these settings. In the screenshot with only dual channel running those are my G.Skills all by themselves.



Are thosr those Sweet Blue Cell Shocks, common you only need one of them to work with your G.Skills...
\
I take the other Sweet Blue Cell Shock off your hands, if your interested.......


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone play around with the vQPI/DRAM settings on their boards yet. Are there settings to help balance out the use of higher voltage RAM, say like 1.9v+?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't see why board makers can't just split the power circuits and have vDimm completely independent.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 18, 2008)

VDimm does have its own setting, the QPI/DRAM or what ever is something else.  And SystemViper, I probably will be selling the set, and maybe my G.Skill HZ's, got a triple chan set coming later this week.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 18, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> VDimm does have its own setting, the QPI/DRAM or what ever is something else.  And SystemViper, I probably will be selling the set, and maybe my G.Skill HZ's, got a triple chan set coming later this week.



Keep me posted


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

Can someone post some pics of the vQPI/DRAM bios settings on their boards?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

when i figure them out and how they work then i will.

i've got the big guns out....


----------



## christof139 (Nov 18, 2008)

Amazblazingly fast. But not CHEAP. I wonder if games etc. will start running too fast so they look like old time jerky frame films???

Sometimes even with older and slower CPU's that are relatively fast screens pop up and are gone to fast to see what they were.

Chris


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm just hoping that there is a way to limit the vdimm's affect on the cpu memory controller, without limiting vcore and clock speed too much.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could you PM me with some info on the balance for AMD chips?
> 
> BTW to keep it on topic. The Core i7 looks to be a beast.



Pm sent



dark2099 said:


> VDimm does have its own setting, the QPI/DRAM or what ever is something else.  And SystemViper, I probably will be selling the set, and maybe my G.Skill HZ's, got a triple chan set coming later this week.



This is why I asked for photos of BIOS lol


But I have been known to be slow on bring stuff up that people want to see......


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking good guys.  DAMN I miss doing this shit with you two.  Bench the hell out of them for me!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

re-subscribe


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> re-subscribe



sol.... dont feel down... 

you have one piece of the i7 puzzle. thats more than 98% of TPUers man. you'll get the board and some ram. hell... the ram is cheap really. the gskills i have are $134 on newegg right now. 

keep your chin up bud..... im looking forward to you getting yous going. 

in all honesty... ask dark and kursah how hard i had to work to get all this stuff together by today. this has been a really stressful 2 weeks and it has all begun to pay off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2008)

this is all so tempting, but to think I have to waste close to 1k again


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> re-subscribe



Hey Solaris, be happy you're not in Argentina like me where they don't even know what a quad-core processor is 

Just hang in there man.  Things will work themselves out.  And you better throw a few OC's in there for me


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> sol.... dont feel down...
> 
> you have one piece of the i7 puzzle. thats more than 98% of TPUers man. you'll get the board and some ram. hell... the ram is cheap really. the gskills i have are $134 on newegg right now.
> 
> ...



IDK 1,020 people have already looked at this thread

and VB sucks at couting....


----------



## Wile E (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> re-subscribe



I feel your pain bud. This thread tortures the hell out of me. It will likely be at least 4 months before I can even think about making the jump.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2008)

sol, we are with you bro


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I feel your pain bud. This thread tortures the hell out of me. It will likely be at least 4 months before I can even think about making the jump.



Me too. Just think though, the longer you wait it out, the more options you'll have with motherboards, not to mention some cheaper DDR2 prices.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Me too. Just think though, the longer you wait it out, the more options you'll have with motherboards, not to mention some cheaper DDR2 prices.



But then the fun goes away!!!

I bought my 790i ASUS the day it came out along with the 790FX board.


BOTH I LOVE, and still love to this day.......There is always something new around the corner like Skulltrail... I have said I wanted to wait, but why should I is the real question.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> But then the fun goes away!!!
> 
> I bought my 790i ASUS the day it came out along with the 790FX board.
> 
> ...



I understand. I like being a relative early adopter, but I also like to have a fair amount of choices too. That's why I give it about 3-6 months before I'll move to i7. I did take a step in that direction though. I bought a killer set of ddr3 that will hopefully transition well to i7.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I understand. I like being a relative early adopter, but I also like to have a fair amount of choices too. That's why I give it about 3-6 months before I'll move to i7. I did take a step in that direction though. I bought a killer set of ddr3 that will hopefully transition well to i7.



Which is also a good view point.


Like me with the 790FX I had a jacked up Quad.....but I oced the hell out of it and had fun.

If I would of waited a few months then all that would of been fixed.


The same with my 790i board. The dang os would get corrupted every week and force me to reinstall from the chipset tell my system to more or less kill itself. They did fix the problem months later, but by that point I was having a blast anyways.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

anyone want to trade a TR TRUE for my TR IFX-14?

i'll throw in a HR-05 IFX/SLI for free


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Which is also a good view point.
> 
> 
> Like me with the 790FX I had a jacked up Quad.....but I oced the hell out of it and had fun.
> ...



that 790FX was a hell of an oc'r


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 18, 2008)

bah who wants some silly 140mm cooling apparatus, they really want to trade for my s1283 + cash 

looks like I'll be joining the fray with the intel x58 board


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

i'd also sell it if anyone is interested.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> that 790FX was a hell of an oc'r



I figured out how to OC AMD Quad core....It's harder, and most people still don't get it.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Thermalright IFX-14

How much?????

I have 30usd LOL

till this weekend.........


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I figured out how to OC AMD Quad core....It's harder, and most people still don't get it.



as did i i got 2.84ghz outta mine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Thermalright IFX-14
> 
> How much?????
> 
> ...



i was shootin for $50 shipped.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> as did i i got 2.84ghz outta mine



I got 2.980 on the 9500 LOL

Just on water!!!!! Along with 4 sticks of DDR2 at around 1200 at what 3-3-3-10 or something like that. Which was very low timings for the speed of the day........

Good times, Good times.



fitseries3 said:


> i was shootin for $50 shipped.




90 new according to a quick Google check....let  me think....Like I said tho I don't have it right now.

I like to take my system to other places on air for the most....it's just easier.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I got 2.980 on the 9500 LOL
> 
> Just on water!!!!! Along with 4 sticks of DDR2 at around 1200 at what 3-3-3-10 or something like that. Which was very low timings for the speed of the day........
> 
> ...



yours was a better chip mine kinda stunk only 2.84 on a 780G board as well was pushing the ram to 1100 or so not bad for promos


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

I think it was the G board, and which was also impressive at it's time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

single x2...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

This is crazy


> QX9650 at 4.0Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...






fitseries3 said:


> not bad for a single x2......
> i7 core 920 at 3.0Ghz



i7core 920 at 4.1Ghz

O wait 4GPUs





[/QUOTE][/IMG]


----------



## HTC (Nov 18, 2008)

>



Question: ain't that VCore a bit high for i7?

EDIT

Comparing this one to the one DaMulta just posted above, it seems that buying a 2nd 4870x2 is a waste, for now anyway. Maybe as drivers mature there will be a gain, in 3D06.

Still, i'm almost willing to bet that, in Vantage, this doesn't happen.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok I found the OMG one 4870x2 bench

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3405329&postcount=103







HTC said:


> Question: ain't that VCore a bit high for i7?



not when your at -50c LOL

I don't really know......I have ran my QX at 2.2v.......


----------



## HTC (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> not when your at -50c LOL
> 
> I don't really know......I have ran my QX at 2.2v.......



I see what you mean: temps weren't shown in that pic.

2.2? DAMN!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

HTC said:


> I see what you mean: temps weren't shown in that pic.
> 
> 2.2? DAMN!!!!!



I was so close to hitting the 5Ghz mark.....so I pushed and I pushed and I pushed.(Dom was on the phone with me that day.....)
Then clocked it back down to stock and ran it for 3 hours.....turned it off for a day.

The machine would not turn on for a week......

At first it had a -10c cold bug

then it worked with only 3 cores

Then it worked only at 1400FSB 4 cores

Then the cold bug went away

And now
ATM the thing does work stock.....I'll say that


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

This should help you guys

http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=CPU_1740


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

HTC said:


> Question: ain't that VCore a bit high for i7?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



That vcore concerns me too at only 4.1ghz. It's certainly fine for those of us on better WC or more extreme cooling for short periods of time. But considering the risk of electromigration that seems to occur on 45nm's over 1.45v, getting 4.0+ 24/7 is going to still be out of reach. It almost gives argument for people with good Q6600's to stay with them for quite awhile longer. Hell, the Q6600 I just sold was doing 3.9ghz on 1.48v stable.
I'm certainly not trying to be critical, and I'd like to be playing with an i7 too. I'm just trying to look at the value of the new platform.


----------



## mojom@n (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm priming my i7 920. so far here is where i'm at.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Nov 18, 2008)

HMMM.... I wonder why this is familiar, oh maybe I have been building and testing i7 systems for a while now    I would say that I could throw up a CrossfireX score or 2 in Vantage (4870X2 x2 + i7 965XE )


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

So what i can see from this, unless I have got it wrong, there is a fair bit of extra speed in these new chips, from my reckoning, an i7 at 4gig = a Yorkfield at about 4.3gig as far as the CPU score is concerned in 2006......thats really quite impressive.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> That vcore concerns me too at only 4.1ghz. It's certainly fine for those of us on
> better WC or more extreme cooling for short periods of time. But considering the risk of electromigration that seems to occur on 45nm's over 1.45v, getting 4.0+ 24/7 is going to still be out of reach. It almost gives argument for people with good Q6600's to stay with them for quite awhile longer. Hell, the Q6600 I just sold was doing 3.9ghz on 1.48v stable.
> I'm certainly not trying to be critical, and I'd like to be playing with an i7 too. I'm just trying to look at the value of the new platform.



Very true but if the i7 can do, lets say 3.8gig on 1.4v as a 24/7 thats still going to better any Q6600 upto and beyond 4gig 24/7 and they are rare......now my Q9650 will do 4.1gig 24/7 on less than 1.3v but hey sod the 24/7, bench the cr*p outta them I say!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> HMMM.... I wonder why this is familiar, oh maybe I have been building and testing i7 systems for a while now    I would say that I could throw up a CrossfireX score or 2 in Vantage (4870X2 x2 + i7 965XE )



O with dice?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

everyone should read this....

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=205688


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

I know I should be able to do what your death clocks could do fit, only a little bit more.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Well fit with my phase I think I could take the chip around 4.5

I would like the 965 for the higher ram usage alone looking at that like.












I think I was around -20c on this clock or -30 down. Around there. That pic is saved on the 500gb drive that decided to die on me in 1 months time....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

i havent done any "death clocks" with the i7. all my postings have been at stable speeds.

the i7s put off alot more heat. a phase tuned for 200watts would not suffice with the i7 chips when OCed.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

I stayed frozen at 2.0v ask dom LOL

THATS A TON OF HEAT

The dang thing starts shacking LOL and reads I think(been a while)-62c on the front.

Real temp is still frozen at 2.0v

Is that not crazy? Now after the 2.0 V it's all down hill very fast.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

dual or quad? 65nm or 45nm?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> everyone should read this....
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=205688



Good article there, answered many of my questions.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dual or quad? 65nm or 45nm?



QX9650

I had the CPU Voltage at 2.0
PLL at 2.0 
VTT around 1.8

Frozen but on the edge.


2.1 not frozen

2.2 about to over heat

Game over

But it kinda plays. Been meaning to RMA for a new steping.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Good article there, answered many of my questions.



See how he keeps saying (retail chips might have higher memory multiplier unlocked)

I think those chips clock better.


920 4.2Ghz on air
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3402474&postcount=82

NDA most likly
965

4.2 Air 48 hours STABLE
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3404525&postcount=97

retail 

on air
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3416319&postcount=130










another 965 

4.2 on air
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=88984&stc=1&d=1226619732

I don't think everyone really understands how to death clock yet.

A few fugger is stable at what 5.4 ?

But that's under cascaded phase -100c close to LN2. How ever I did read somewhere yesterday about a cold bug, and they were trying to stay above -50c. 

I think I have seen more retail chips clocked higher than the samples, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 18, 2008)

I love the cd stack mod on the cooler ^^


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Where did all the benching go


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 18, 2008)

Got the retention bracket for my CM Hyper 212 and it helps temps some, but damn these chips really get hot.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 18, 2008)

Just ordered the GIG Extreme, so need to get the chip and ram....

are you both just using hte 920i?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

Did fit kill his machine?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

fit is fucking pissed. PITA mobo doesnt like to OC very easily. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too many options in the bios.

i can get 4.2ghz to run on all auto but it wont bench. it has to be close cause it just stops... not freezes.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry man. You'll get it worked out, and you'll be better for it. Kinda like looking at a DFI genie bios for the first time...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry man. You'll get it worked out, and you'll be better for it. Kinda like looking at a DFI genie bios for the first time...



boy that was a good first time experiance


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 19, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> Just ordered the GIG Extreme, so need to get the chip and ram....
> 
> are you both just using hte 920i?



Yes we both are, don't let this fact it is the baby chip, can pack quite a punch.



DaMulta said:


> Did fit kill his machine?



Not yet, but I won't be up all night to keep him from doing so.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry man. You'll get it worked out, and you'll be better for it. Kinda like looking at a DFI genie bios for the first time...





Solaris17 said:


> boy that was a good first time experiance


Yeah, I never realized there were so many timing options for ram until I bought my first DFI board. lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I never realized there were so many timing options for ram until I bought my first DFI board. lol.



lo0l me too thats what got me i could work around the cpu stuff then i got to the ram section and i was like WTF? no way some of these HAVE to be made up


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

who wants to help me out here?

this is what all auto gives me for 4ghz....

	4ghz auto
cpu = 1.42
qpi = 1.363
pll = 1.812
dram = 1.56
ioh i_h = 1.508
ioh = 1.131
ich i_s = 1.508
ich = 1.111

i bumped the cpu to 1.45v and retesting but damn this thing is being a total PITA

EDIT: dammit.... it froze loading cpu test 1


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> who wants to help me out here?
> 
> this is what all auto gives me for 4ghz....
> 
> ...



its Qpi try running the proc at 1.45 and up the QPI to ~ 1.4 i heard once the QPI gets high it starts tweaking out and that was a major road block for alot of reveiwers.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> its Qpi try running the proc at 1.45 and up the QPI to ~ 1.4 i heard once the QPI gets high it starts tweaking out and that was a major road block for alot of reveiwers.



Yeah, I believe the vcore and QPI have to be within .5v of each other, or you risk serious stability issues.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

looks a bit confusing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

in case you didnt see it...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, you're just showing off now. lol.

Nice score fit.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> fit is fucking pissed. PITA mobo doesnt like to OC very easily. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too many options in the bios.
> 
> i can get 4.2ghz to run on all auto but it wont bench. it has to be close cause it just stops... not freezes.



u needs one
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscilloscope


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> in case you didnt see it...



saw it over at the other thread.  What I meant was confusing was the damn bios settings and stuff.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

OCing with voltage.... just dropped the vcore a tad and mhz went up...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

keep her going fit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

i thought this was worth sharing....


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i thought this was worth sharing....



nice QPI seems to do alot.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

this is just to show the actual cpu speed...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

you got 4.2 stable?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

not for 3dmark no.

im SOOO close.

i get the ol 124 error in the last test in both 06 and vantage


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

try matching QPI and core v


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> try matching QPI and core v



doesnt work. tried it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> doesnt work. tried it.



will it to work....center your energy in the center of your palm with your palm facing the mobo and "push" it tword the mobo emember keep focused and it should work.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> will it to work....center your energy in the center of your palm with your palm facing the mobo and "push" it tword the mobo emember keep focused and it should work.



That's sounds more like chi'ing it to work. lol.


----------



## mojom@n (Nov 19, 2008)

Hows this one?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

almost 90k and sub 6sec...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's sounds more like chi'ing it to work. lol.



its called the will and the word belgarath


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

beat you by a hair...






and for cpu speed.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

lol  a fight


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

very good grats fit you still need to build me a phase.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> who wants to help me out here?
> 
> this is what all auto gives me for 4ghz....
> 
> ...



QPI


> The Intel QuickPath Interconnect ("QuickPath", "QPI")[1][2][3] is a point-to-point processor interconnect developed by Intel to compete with HyperTransport. Prior to the announcement of the name, Intel referred to it as Common System Interface or "CSI". It will replace the Front Side Bus (FSB) for Desktop, Xeon, and Itanium platforms. Intel will first deliver it in November 2008 on the Intel Core i7 desktop processor and the X58 chipset, and it will be used on new Nehalem-based Xeon processors[4] and Tukwila-based Itanium processors.[5]
> 
> The QPI is an element of a system architecture that Intel calls the QuickPath architecture that implements what Intel calls QuickPath technology.[6] In its simplest form on a single-processor motherboard, a single QPI is used to connect the processor to the IO Hub (e.g., to connect a Core i7 to an X58.) In more complex instances of the architecture, separate QPI links connect one or more processors and one or more IO hubs or routing hubs in a network on the motherboard, allowing all of the components to access other components via the network. As with AMD's Hypertransport, the QuickPath Architecture assumes that the processors will have integrated memory controllers, so a multiprocessor system implements a NUMA architecture.
> 
> ...



pll


> A phase-locked loop or phase lock loop (PLL) is a control system that generates a signal that has a fixed relation to the phase of a "reference" signal. A phase-locked loop circuit responds to both the frequency and the phase of the input signals, automatically raising or lowering the frequency of a controlled oscillator until it is matched to the reference in both frequency and phase. A phase-locked loop is an example of a control system using negative feedback.
> 
> In simpler terms, a PLL compares the frequencies of two signals and produces an error signal which is proportional to the difference between the input frequencies. The error signal is then low-pass filtered and used to drive a voltage-controlled oscillator (VCO) which creates an output frequency. The output frequency is fed through a frequency divider back to the input of the system, producing a negative feedback loop. If the output frequency drifts, the error signal will increase, driving the frequency in the opposite direction so as to reduce the error. Thus the output is locked to the frequency at the other input. This input is called the reference and is often derived from a crystal oscillator, which is very stable in frequency.
> 
> ...



dram


> Dynamic random access memory



DX58SO motherboard platform consists of the Intel Core i7 processor (CPU), Intel X58 Express Chipset (IOH) and the ICH. The CPU now incorporates the system memory controller and accesses DDR3 memory through three independent memory channels. The IOH provides support for the two PCIe graphics slots and connects to the CPU via the Quick Path Interconnect (QPI) bus. The ICH provides the support for the SATA, USB and other system interfaces and is connected to the IOH via the DMI bus.

IOH


> The IOH provides support for the two PCIe graphics slots and connects to the CPU via the Quick Path Interconnect (QPI) bus.







ICH 


> ICH provides the support for the SATA, USB and other system interfaces and is connected to the IOH via the DMI bus.



Measurable voltages are: DRAM; ICH_PCIE; ICH; IOH_PCIE; IOH; QPI/DRAM; CPU_PLL, and CPU vCore.

ioh i_h could just be the ioh chipset itself

ich i_s same goes for this one


----------



## mojom@n (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> beat you by a hair...


 Hows this then at same 4205mhz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

disabled HT?


----------



## mojom@n (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> disabled HT?


I always have it disabled as when i overclock i loose the extra multi(turbo Boost). also i have no programs that would take use of 8 threads. You will notice the other test is multi threading is disabled as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

pi lol

I only stress CPU hard test

I always lol when I see someone running pi
----

U like?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130215























fing sweet




TW3X4G1600C9DHX 12GB KIT 3X4GB DDR3 1600MHZ 2X240DIMM UNBUFF 9-9-9-24
In Stock : YES

Our Price:
$275.80
and another set
24GB


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the real strength of this chip, coupled with the memory bandwidth etc would really show in Sceincemark 2 which tests number crunching and funnily enough memory latency and bandwidth..............maybe we should resurrect that thread which I am subscribed to and have not seen active for ages.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 19, 2008)

Fits, Dark - don't know if you have this or not but I thought you'd like to know.

X58 i7 8.11 hotfix.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fits, Dark - don't know if you have this or not but I thought you'd like to know.
> 
> X58 i7 8.11 hotfix.
> 
> Hope it helps!



is there notes on what it fixes? 

8.11 is total trash on this setup. im just curios as to what has been fixed.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

one game lol(IDRK)

These is a release note somewhere.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah i see em.

1st test in vantage i get 5-10fsp and the screen is all white. total crap.

if i use 8.10 i get 40-1XX no problem and everything looks fine.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 19, 2008)

That's a shame, was hoping that would have increased something for you. Would have been more fun for us all.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

Fit you have advanced Ai turned on correct?

That's where the hot fixes come in. The drivers take over the program, and fix their bad coding. Not ATi bad coding.

Just wondering, but I think you already know this.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

2.98ghz...

dual x2 at stock...


----------



## HTC (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 2.98ghz...
> 
> dual x2 at stock...



That's better then this one @ a very slightly higher clock with the x2 also @ stock:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

oh shit.... thats odd. almost the same score with 1 card and 2 cards. wtf is up with that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

is it the same on vantage....


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

lower cpu clock? if so its probably bottlnecking bring her upto 4Ghz


----------



## HTC (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> oh shit.... thats odd. almost the same score with 1 card and 2 cards. wtf is up with that?



I got that pic from DaMulta's post.

EDIT



Solaris17 said:


> lower cpu clock? if so its probably bottlnecking bring her upto 4Ghz



For easier comparison, try and match the clocks of thos pics in DaMulta's post.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

You need the post that follows that post too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

vantage seems to have a ~2500 point spread between 1 and 2 x2 runs.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe you need to overclock your PCI-E bus to 150 or so......I think AMD has said 150 takes care of it all......not 100% on that.

I do know if you installed a X1900 in a RD600 intel motherboard(the one DFi only made) then it would increase the PCI-E to 125 when it seen that card.


I'm just guessing.


----------



## HTC (Nov 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You need the post that follows that post too.



You mean this one, yes?

The post next to the one i linked in my previous post was post #125 in this thread while the one i linked above is post #127, also in this thread.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Maybe you need to overclock your PCI-E bus to 150 or so......I think AMD has said 150 takes care of it all......not 100% on that.
> 
> I do know if you installed a X1900 in a RD600 intel motherboard(the one DFi only made) then it would increase the PCI-E to 125 when it seen that card.
> 
> ...



?????????

highest the x2's will post at is 107.

how am i supposed to get 150?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

Up the voltage that controls the PCI-E lanes, and the chip that handles those lanes a little more.

See if that gives you some........


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

oops... wrong thread... oh well. 

possibly sellin these here shortly. i have 6 of them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

holy crap this thing is fast!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> holy crap this thing is fast!



FIt, may we know exactly what you are refferring to?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

look at the pic above my last post


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> look at the pic above my last post



gotcha.  how much do those run for?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

i got 6 at $60ea but they sell for $149.99 on newegg.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i got 6 at $60ea but they sell for $149.99 on newegg.



tempting you know


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

im using just one and its SOOOOO fast.


----------



## mojom@n (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 2.98ghz...
> 
> dual x2 at stock...


Nice. Seems that my Single GPU is doing good.













fitseries3 said:


> im using just one and its SOOOOO fast.


I have a patriot 64GB version and they are very fast. Wis i could afford to get 3 more for raid.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im using just one and its SOOOOO fast.



What are the advantages of having a SSD?  If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

no mechaninal parts so they dont fail as easy. 

(supposed to be)FASTer than regular drives.

small

um....

idk.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no mechaninal parts so they dont fail as easy.
> 
> (supposed to be)FASTer than regular drives.
> 
> ...



Way better Random Access times


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh Shit!


----------



## Binge (Nov 20, 2008)

I was there!  I'm not the same anymore!!!


----------



## mojom@n (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Oh Shit!


 Yhats a better score. So the 2nd 4870x2 was holding you back i see.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

no... something is wrong... 

both are in. 

gpu-z only sees one card and so does windows. its really odd. even CCC says one card. crossfire is enabled


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im using just one and its SOOOOO fast.



I soooo HATE YOU RIGHT NOW

i7
x58
and now
SDD
:shadedshu



Fitme

LOL




fitseries3 said:


> no... something is wrong...
> 
> both are in.
> 
> gpu-z only sees one card and so does windows. its really odd. even CCC says one card. crossfire is enabled





When CF used to do that to me it meant uninstalling the drivers, and reinstalling them.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i got 6 at $60ea but they sell for $149.99 on newegg.



:shadedshu

Your going to do raid and your system is going to be so bloody fast........




T U 

Hope you enjoy it, and to me those SDD drives should last a life time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

im gonna sell them and get the 2 gtx260s that ive been asking for for 2 months now. 

oh and yeah..... 

this ENTIRE setup is an early Bday present from me to me.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2008)

Well Happy Birthday to you.

I'm glad you got what you asked for.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no mechaninal parts so they dont fail as easy.
> 
> (supposed to be)FASTer than regular drives.
> 
> ...



so you can basically use them as hard drives?  Of course, their capacity is not much but, good enough for like a bench rig for example?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> so you can basically use them as hard drives?  Of course, their capacity is not much but, good enough for like a bench rig for example?



hard drives are usually used as hard drives yes.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hard drives are usually used as hard drives yes.



I lol'd.

Sorry CP, but that was funny.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

haha, s**t I completely typed that wrong.  Sig material anyone hahaha.

what I meant is that it is a good idea to use for like a bench station right?

I'm not even going to correct that post, I'm effin' cracking up myself hehehehe, how stupid was that, god!!!


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> oops... wrong thread... oh well.
> 
> possibly sellin these here shortly. i have 6 of them.



You know who wants 2 of them!!

<---


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

after bashing my head on my desk for 2 days i think i have gotten somewhere.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> after bashing my head on my desk for 2 days i think i have gotten somewhere.



how stable is that clock?  What was the issue that had you banging your head on your desk?

In other words, what were you doing wrong before that you could not reach that clock?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 20, 2008)

Whole bunch of benches, I will put them in their individual threads some other time.  Enjoy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> how stable is that clock?  What was the issue that had you banging your head on your desk?
> 
> In other words, what were you doing wrong before that you could not reach that clock?



the board has too many options in the bios. 

also, 

there is no "feel" for when your close on settings. on 775 boards you can tell when your getting close to stable. this thing is a total shot in the dark.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the board has too many options in the bios.
> 
> also,
> 
> there is no "feel" for when your close on settings. on 775 boards you can tell when your getting close to stable. this thing is a total shot in the dark.



good work through fit is she benchable?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

simple benches are for now.

sPI, generic cpu bench, things like that. 

no 3dmark yet. im getting there.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> simple benches are for now.
> 
> sPI, generic cpu bench, things like that.
> 
> no 3dmark yet. im getting there.



make it happen man i know you can 4.5ghz on tec should be cake


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> after bashing my head on my desk for 2 days i think i have gotten somewhere.



Knew it, just didn't have the settings right.

Whats the trick?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

honestly....................


idfk.


vcore 1.5v
pll - 2.1v
qpi/dram - 1.4893
dram - 1.92

other ppl havent had to use that much voltage. me and dark have though.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2008)

It's all about the right mix I swear.

Just one of them being off, can cause the whole thing to come crazing down.......

The master kingpin



> too high pll man...try 1.6v max pll. and for 5g maybe 1.7vv



me
I tried a bunch of them


> 2.1v
> 2.0 PLL
> 1.45VTT
> 
> Just can't find a good mix to get into windows.




That was me going for 5ghz with the QX9650......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 20, 2008)

the lowest pll on the x58 is 1.812v.

here....

vcore = vcore
pll = pll
qpi/dram = vtt
dram = dram
ioh = NB
ioh_pcie = pcie lanes on the NB
ich = SB
ich_pcie = pcie lane on the SB

i have heard that qpi/dram to dram voltage is ~1.5x all the time.

so that would mean...

qpi/dram(vtt) 1.35v
ram needs to be 2.15v(???) thats higher than rated spec of the mem. 

fugger said he could OC further IF he could find ram that could take up to 2.6v... thats insane for ddr3 thats rated at 1.5-1.65v 

idk what to make of this. its really odd. 

i feel like its the P5Q3 all over again.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds complex to me, I'll stick with my hamster and wheel powered abacus for a while longer I think, let you guys get there, post your settings then i'll walk right thru the door......kill and eat the hamster, sell it's wheel and use the abacus to calculate how much fu*king money this lot is gonna cost me for christmas 

Ohhhh and before you hamster lovers get on my case........they taste damn good with some honey mustard!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the lowest pll on the x58 is 1.812v.
> 
> here....
> 
> ...



http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BL2KIT12864BE2009

My DDR3 on the sticker on the sticks says 2.1v max


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 20, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA check out the SIG!!!!


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 20, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> All I can say: Morgoth, where art thou?



sleeping and saving money for extream version back to sleep zzzZZzzZZ


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> sleeping and saving money for extream version back to sleep zzzZZzzZZ



U should of been ready:shadedshu


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 20, 2008)

i am ready  i got the cash jsut waiting a bith for more stores to sell the stuff
Edite
ORdered 12gb ddr3 1333mhz caz7 now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the board has too many options in the bios.
> 
> also,
> 
> there is no "feel" for when your close on settings. on 775 boards you can tell when your getting close to stable. this thing is a total shot in the dark.



yikes.  I think I might switch over in around Mid December with my bonus.  I'm really itching to try it Core i7.  Thats why I read every post of this thread.  Not only will it be my first time overclocking with Intel, but some pretty complicated Intel as I see so far.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2008)

> the board has too many options in the bios.
> 
> also,
> 
> there is no "feel" for when your close on settings. on 775 boards you can tell when your getting close to stable. this thing is a total shot in the dark.



LOL I felt that way about my 790i at first, and still do to a point.

Took a WHILE to get it right. One setting off and boom XP anything you had installed then touched was corrupted and just gone. Blue screen, after blue screen.......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL I felt that way about my 790i at first, and still do to a point.
> 
> Took a WHILE to get it right. One setting off and boom XP anything you had installed then touched was corrupted and just gone. Blue screen, after blue screen.......



i've owned nothing but ASUS and Gigabyte boards, but from what everybody says, DFI boards have one confusing BIOS heh?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yikes.  I think I might switch over in around Mid December with my bonus.  I'm really itching to try it Core i7.  Thats why I read every post of this thread.  Not only will it be my first time overclocking with Intel, but some pretty complicated Intel as I see so far.



Trust me, by then this should be alot easier.  Fit and I got our setups the first day they were publicly available, so there was very little published.  



DaMulta said:


> LOL I felt that way about my 790i at first, and still do to a point.
> 
> Took a WHILE to get it right. One setting off and boom XP anything you had installed then touched was corrupted and just gone. Blue screen, after blue screen.......



I haven't done much overclocking with XP, but Vista is like that too, once I get my backup rig stuff from Paulie, my VR is going to get a nice check by spinrite before I back stuff up from it and format it.  Today when I got home from work, Vista wouldn't even load at stock settings, but when I swapped my EeePC drive for the VR got into XP just fine.  That was a big relief from me thinking I had killed my first CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

> dark2099 said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me, by then this should be alot easier.  Fit and I got our setups the first day they were publicly available, so there was very little published.
> ...


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2008)

Seems like a reasonable thing to do.  I'd buy it right when it comes out, so if you decide you don't like the thing, you can turn it around with a good CPU-Z screenshot for some dude on air lookin' to upgrade


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think your benches are fake, I know I've seen these pics on a review somewhere, YOU FRAUDS!!!! Both of you!!! AAARERRRGGGHHHH


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Seems like a reasonable thing to do.  I'd buy it right when it comes out, so if you decide you don't like the thing, you can turn it around with a good CPU-Z screenshot for some dude on air lookin' to upgrade



haha, I can always use it as a back up rig


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 21, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> I think your benches are fake, I know I've seen these pics on a review somewhere, YOU FRAUDS!!!! Both of you!!! AAARERRRGGGHHHH



Bust out the photoshop and prove it


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've owned nothing but ASUS and Gigabyte boards, but from what everybody says, DFI boards have one confusing BIOS heh?



I think it just depends on the board, and what settings they give you.

What I hate about my ASUS is that all the voltages are on auto. When I go to change them it DOES NOT TELL ME WHAT THEY ARE CURRENTLY SET TO.


:shadedshu


----------



## HTC (Nov 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think it just depends on the board, and what settings they give you.
> 
> What I hate about my ASUS is that all the voltages are on auto. When I go to change them it DOES NOT TELL ME WHAT THEY ARE CURRENTLY SET TO.
> 
> ...



No, but you can check the monitoring area and note down the values.

Use PC Probe (i assume it still comes with the board's CD) and check what values it reports.

The difference ought to be overvolting (or undervolting) but, by means of trial and error, you get a hold of the values for each one on manual.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 21, 2008)

I know, but it should be all in one place.


I want to buy a new digital one of these, and sit down with my dad and really learn how to use it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscilloscope
I have an analog one, and I don't think it would work with today's stuff. 


Then the monster stable OC Mahahahah DARK SIDE Sith


----------



## HTC (Nov 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I know, but it should be all in one place.
> 
> 
> I want to buy a new digital one of these, and sit down with my dad and really learn how to use it.
> ...



I was referring to the BIOS monitoring area: there is a section there for it, no?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 21, 2008)

When I go and change my voltage setting, it should be on the current setting. Not on the bottom of the list.

When I clear my cmos all my settings went bye bye.....That should be easy to understand why it should be like that.

Yes I write that stuff down from the other section, and I do keep notes to a point when I am really doing this. Always taking notes......


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey since now you guys have bee playing for a while, i don't really have money for new ram,but i have 4G ( 4x1G) of Cell Shock DDR3 PC3-15000 1866MHz. 8-8-8-16 D9JNL's. So i was figuring on running 3 of them for awhile.

they are rated at 1.7 to 2v but I found running them at 1.7 stock was fine, so I am thinking that using them for a while to save some cash should be ok. 

Whats your opinion, is the lower volt ddr3 partial hype or will i have to start saving now and get off the Cell Shock DDR3 PC3-15000 1866MHz. 8-8-8-16 quick?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 21, 2008)

I think you should be fine with the Cell Shocks.  From what most people are actually saying, certain voltages must be set in relation to other voltages.  Fitseries has mentioned to me about seeing people running ram at  2400MHZ 2.4v with out any problems I guess.  Don't know what cooling on the CPU, but I wouldn't be supprised if it was LN2, or phase, or DICE.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think it just depends on the board, and what settings they give you.
> 
> What I hate about my ASUS is that all the voltages are on auto. When I go to change them it DOES NOT TELL ME WHAT THEY ARE CURRENTLY SET TO.
> 
> ...



also when you go into the bios it tells you what the standard voltage is.

And also there is a monitoring area in the BIOS.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 21, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I think you should be fine with the Cell Shocks.  From what most people are actually saying, certain voltages must be set in relation to other voltages.  Fitseries has mentioned to me about seeing people running ram at  2400MHZ 2.4v with out any problems I guess.  Don't know what cooling on the CPU, but I wouldn't be supprised if it was LN2, or phase, or DICE.



*2400MHZ 2.4v*   woooooo

I am debating going cheap with the 920 or spending more for the 940.

what speeds do you run your ram at, compared to the overclock. Or what do you feel was the best combo, not always for benching but say with a good water cooling setup for 24/7, because that is what i am shooting for, a sweet work/gaming system that i can play with benching sometimes.


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 21, 2008)

my asus board does not state the nb/vtt voltages in the monitoring area OR ai suite, kinda irritating I bet fits board is easy to find those voltages, hey fit did I ever tell you I HATE YOU!!!!!!


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 21, 2008)

After doing a bunch of reading i think i might go with this ram to start, damn is under 250....

I7 ready Kingston 3GB 2000MHz DDR3 non-ECC CL9  $241.00  HERE


Plus i found this review.... HERE


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 21, 2008)

Sv, Yhpm.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> also when you go into the bios it tells you what the standard voltage is.
> 
> And also there is a monitoring area in the BIOS.


Our Asus boards don't tell you what the standard or current voltage is you you hit enter. It just automatically goes to the first entry in the list.

Now, you can go to the monitoring page to see what the current voltage reading is, but the problem with that is, the voltage that is set, and the voltage that it reads are always different. Say the monitoring page says vCore is currently 1.3V, if I choose 1.3V in the vcore menu, reboot, and go back to the monitoring page, it will say 1.275V or something like that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Our Asus boards don't tell you what the standard or current voltage is you you hit enter. It just automatically goes to the first entry in the list.
> 
> Now, you can go to the monitoring page to see what the current voltage reading is, but the problem with that is, the voltage that is set, and the voltage that it reads are always different. Say the monitoring page says vCore is currently 1.3V, if I choose 1.3V in the vcore menu, reboot, and go back to the monitoring page, it will say 1.275V or something like that.



weird, my bios reads the v core and voltages pretty accurately to be honest.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> weird, my bios reads the v core and voltages pretty accurately to be honest.



AMD chips and boards don't suffer from vdroop like Intel, so yours should be much closer to what it is set at, or read the actual voltage.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

I was amazed that the triple channel ram wasn't priced like crazy.
Just the timings seem kinda high.

I went for the 920 and Gig X58 Extreme and it should be here before holiday 
and it's going straight on water, so i am very excited....

Then i just need to focus on which ram to get and hopefully my water blocks will fit..
I have a bunch so i am feeling good that i will get the whole board on water, plus monday
my bracket for the CPU-340 koolance block will be here.....
I7 come to PAPA


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I was amazed that the triple channel ram wasn't priced like crazy.
> Just the timings seem kinda high.



So the volts aren't super high to avoid them killing the chips.


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I was amazed that the triple channel ram wasn't priced like crazy.
> Just the timings seem kinda high.



They're really not all that bad.  One thing I've found is that sometimes ram on the GPU works better when the timings are close to the timings of the main memory.  Strange, eh?  No bench difference when my memory is clocked 7-7-7-18 or 9-9-9-21.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 23, 2008)

i dont understand it. im loosing my mind here.

i have tried everything. 

my machine will p95 for hours but cannot run the full 3dm test. i can run the cpu portion for hours in loop mode and never have a problem but when i run the full test it dies every time in the cpu test. 

i have tried, 

reinstalling 3 different OSes
different HDDs
different video cards
different ram
different drivers
different psu's
new DL of vantage and 06
patches
updates
i have tried 1000s of voltage configs and nothing seems to be any different than the other. 

WTF is wrong with this POS MF SOB GD im gonna break this POS.

the ELITIST group otherwise known as XtremeSystems has failed to even acknowledge my posts asking for help. i must be too daft for them to waste their precious time HELPING anyone as they FLAUNT their scores/times. 

every single review, how-to, article, etc i have read says my settings are fine....

YET THIS POS REFUSES TO RUN.

its not like im heavily OCed at all. 4ghz has run fine on air so why cant i get it to work?

anyone have any suggestions that i can throw at this POS before i send it all back?


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

Yea, i find if your not in the click, then they don't pay much attention to you


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

What test fails?
How about going to bone stock and trying it then....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 23, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> What test fails?
> How about going to bone stock and trying it then....



cpu test 1 fails 8-20frames into the test 100% of the time.

at 100% all auto(stock) she runs great.

temps at 4ghz are WELL below what everyone else is seeing.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 23, 2008)

This E6750 acts really odd when I get it super cold.......kind of how you are talking about your problem.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 23, 2008)

i tried under/overvolting the TEC and still no difference. 

i've had temps from 18c idle to -12c idle from 9v - 16v 

same shit, different voltage.

i guess theres some magic in the TRUE that everyone is using. 

i guess i'll have to get me one asap.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i dont understand it. im loosing my mind here.
> 
> i have tried everything.
> 
> ...



Although it is clear that you have looked at this, it really does appear to be a memory issue to me, can you increase the DDR voltage slightly? (if it's not memory then perhaps memory related as in Northbridge) Run Prime on memory only rather than mixed cpu/memory, thats much more memory intensive and is more likely to show flaws.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 23, 2008)

i have ran the mem from 1.5v all the way to 2.1v and i get the same thing. 

im now trying painfully high core volts. 1.5v+


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have ran the mem from 1.5v all the way to 2.1v and i get the same thing.
> 
> im now trying painfully high core volts. 1.5v+



It cannot be VCore if it's priming OK, it has to be another setting, perhaps a PCI-E related setting as prime does nothing graphically but 2006 obviously does, again that would make me think NB or SB, do you have a spread spectrum for PCI-E on that thing?


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> It cannot be VCore if it's priming OK, it has to be another setting, perhaps a PCI-E related setting as prime does nothing graphically but 2006 obviously does, again that would make me think NB or SB, do you have a spread spectrum for PCI-E on that thing?




Interesting thinking, yea it's not stressing hte CPU as much as the Graphics subsystem and interconnects...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 23, 2008)

Someone needs to bust out a oscilloscope and see what is really going on. Someone must have one out there, and is using it to oc their chip with.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Someone needs to bust out a oscilloscope and see what is really going on. Someone must have one out there, and is using it to oc their chip with.



send me yours.

on a sidenote.... my day just continues to get worse...

i just went to burger king and tried to order some food...

i was practically yelling at the damn thing...

the lady responded, "you'll have to speak up sir i cant hear you very well"

i was so pissed. i had stated my order 3 times already....

i was SO mad i got out of the car and put my a** on the mic and ripped one LOUD(cause i've been sick this weekend and had bad gas).

i said, "can you hear me now you f***?"

she replied, " alot better, but you still sound a bit distorted. what did you order again?"

jeeeezzzz. fix your damn stuff already. 

back on topic.....

06 FINNALY finnished and i got the amazingly low score of 17563 which is remarkably 1XXXpts lower than previously was. what an improvement.

trying vantage atm.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine would not be able to read it. To old, and is only analog.

I think this is it, I would have to go dig it out to find it to make 100% sure this is the one.






http://john.moisttowelettemuseum.com/scope/


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 23, 2008)

I think this is what you would need for todays world....

http://www.lecroy.com/tm/products/scopes/WaveMaster/default.asp
    *  High bandwidth from 4 GHz to 6 GHz
    * Fast sampling speeds-to 20 GS/s on 4 channels
    * Full sampling speed maintained over entire memory length
    * Standard memory 10 Mpts/Ch
    * High signal integrity with an SiGe amplifier, ADC, and trigger circuit
    * Intuitive GUI for easier WaveShape Analysis
    * 10-100 times faster processing speeds
    * A wide array of standard math tools
    * Optional math and measurement packages


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

wow man, whats that a mini tv, man, caugh, caugh. puff puff.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think this is what you would need for todays world....
> 
> http://www.lecroy.com/tm/products/scopes/WaveMaster/default.asp



do they not have a version thats cheap? affordable even?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> do they not have a version thats cheap? affordable even?



I'm sure if you really started watching Ebay when company's buy new ones every year, and replace their old ones.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

now that is some shizzle equiptment, opps i'm getting hard...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

update here............

set all bios settings to auto except 20x200 and vcore at 1.48v and i can run 3dm06 fine all the way through. vantage dies in 1st cpu test though.

upping to 1.5v and trying vantage again


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

and we have failure. what a surprise. 1.525 now benching...


EDIT: you know, this is crazy.... i seen 4.5ghz on 1.440v bench stable so why cant i come even close to that? i must have ended up with a total crap chip this time around.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

if it gives you any incentive to help...

when i get vantage to run at 4ghz i'll be throwing in my 2 4870x2s and the gtx260 at once for some runs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

seems to be a slight improvement here. made it to the physx test this time.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> and we have failure. what a surprise. 1.525 now benching...
> 
> 
> EDIT: you know, this is crazy.... i seen 4.5ghz on 1.440v bench stable so why cant i come even close to that? i must have ended up with a total crap chip this time around.



I think because the wave changes when you change other voltages. So their wave is different than your wave reading on what your chip is producing.


Do you have voltage settings like these to mess with?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

pffft... are you kiddin?

thats not even close to what x58 bios looks. 

i have like 3 of those settings + a bunch of ones you've probably never heard of.

i think i have traced the problem back to a failing TEC.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

hmmm....

tec will run at 11v or less but not over. if it exceeds 11v the PSU goes into spike mode and turns off. 

if i dont run 12v to it then i cant get 4ghz to bench in vantage. 

bad day


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2008)

At 12v does it even keep it cool?

When I ran tec 12v was noting. If I ran 12v it would over heat quick.....


I was messing with this 6750 before I left yesterday. I'm trying to find a stable 4Ghz 2000Mhz bus to run with the memory....not going very well. 

The phase just makes it act up to funny, and the only air cooler I have is for the EX chip. Also my CPU water block is leaking


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

i been running it at 10v for the past week HA! im a dumbass. it worked really well though. 

upped it to 12v and it died instantly.

tried 11.4v and worked till CPU was at load then TEC/PSU turned off and temps began to soar.

11v seems to be the max working voltage but wont hold the i7 at 4ghz.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

opps tooo slow....
lol 
Fit, So your TEC is running off your main PS?
And when it hit's 12v is it just pulling to many amps...
or you running a meanwell or another ps?
I don't know how you have your bench set up. 

When i played with tec's Id have a seperate variable PS that was great running just the tec's, Still got it and I was just thinking of getting that TEC block again to get some cooler temps for benching.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

no.. TEC runs off of TECs PSU. NOTHING else runs off of that PSU. the psu can be set from 9v - 21v

TEC is rated 240watts at 12v and 320watts at 15v


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

So you think the TEC is bad or that it just can't keep up with the heat load from the CPU temp and the hotside with the extra current and cool down fast enough?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

IDK... im sick of this crap today. im gonna wait till tomorrow to play with it any more. 

i want a TRUE already 

i think the TEC is FAR overpowered by the heat of the i7 chip. i was having similar problems with the qx9650 past 4.6ghz.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 24, 2008)

Do these things really get so hot that you NEED a TEC to hold a 4ghz OC? That worries me.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

Yea, i was planning on just using water and hoping for 4G on my 920...

is that a pipe dream?

no matter what, the ball is in motion and i will find out, plus the old radiators out the window is part of the setup since it's winter...lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Do these things really get so hot that you NEED a TEC to hold a 4ghz OC? That worries me.



no....

like i have said, 4.5ghz on TRUE is what alot of ppl have been getting. even on LN2/DICE they arent getting that much further with the 920/940. only the 965 has gotten to 5ghz and i've heard that 90% of them wont.

it was easier for me to make a mount for the TEC than anything else at the time. 

thermalright was supposed to have the TRUE 1366 mount kit available by now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> Yea, i was planning on just using water and hoping for 4G on my 920...
> 
> is that a pipe dream?



im pretty sure you can. the TEC has too many variables that come into play on these high heat chips. water would be fine for 4ghz.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

Koolance already has a new 1366 mounts for the CPU-340 and CPU-330 waterblocks, and i have both of them so i ordered one and will use the CPU-340 since it gets some good temps on water, i might switch to the GTZ once swiftech comes out with 1366 mounts, that is supposed to be this week..

So i am going straight to water with this I7 system. I will even try the mosfits and all the other chipz too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

im not a fan of koolance but the GTZ looks nice. dont like the price though. 

idk what im gonna do. i may sell the entire TEC setup and build a damn strong SS.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no.. TEC runs off of TECs PSU. NOTHING else runs off of that PSU. the psu can be set from 9v - 21v
> 
> TEC is rated 240watts at 12v and 320watts at 15v



Yep, and if you splice it into run with your normal PSU you will just get the 12v.

Different TECs work differently at different Vs.

Mine where 17v and ran at 180Watts of cooling power. If I ran it at 12v I would only get 80watts of cooling power. For 12v I could run it off my normal power supply in my machine because it could handle the AMP, and Watt load. It's very hard on Power Supply's because it's pulling the load the whole time(from my understanding).

I point to this thread; in which killed my TEC from the overheats of me running it on 12v.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42330

And mandelore using Arctic web 437W TEC waterblock on a QX9650
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=49242


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

Koolance will be within 3 degrees of all these blocks and it very non restrictive, the only thing I don't like is that it doesn't come apart. But the performance would surprise you, plus it's big so I7 size is a non issue.

I already have the GTZ but depending on temps i might wait for some real 1366 designs to come out. Plus koolance has a new CPU-355 block that looks pretty sweet. But i am a big fan of the high end Koolance waterblocks, been using them for years.

My thing is that water is nice for my 24/7 gaming and work systems. 

But for benching you need some real cooling. I was waiting to try to crank my DDR2 ram for the GIG contest, i already had it close to 1300mhz and felt i had some headroom to go into the 700's but i just saw that someone went over 800 on the ram with LN2.

I was a bit deflated, i didn't know you can LN2 ram, but without the big guns you can't get close to any real good runs of anything, CPU, GPU or ow RAM.

So i have been looking into Phase, Dice and LN2.

I got a great stand up rolling air conditioner, that has potential but I was really wondering, 
will it get give me a chance,  All i want to know is that i have a chance for high numbers, just a chance, then it's all about knowing your settings.

Do you think that nothing beats LN2?
Where do you get it, how much is it, i need to find out more answers, then there is Dry Ice, or phase and is single or dual.

so many questions, i think you just answered my questions about TEC's,  I played with them when i started over clocking seriously, years ago and it seems it still doesn't get you there and there is to much work for not even
"getting that chance"

Fit some good stuff though,  don't be down, you are inspiring a lot of us and with that we will kick some butt....

I am excited to play, then the next step is to find the way to that "chance"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

LN2 can cool below what most cascades can hold the load at. LN2 is like -2XXc iirc. i've seen some sick ass cascades but they where HUGE and took alot more power to cool than the CPU used to run.(EX: 650watts from the wall to cool a 320watt cpu)

i just want a decent water setup or even  TRUE to get this damn i7 running 4ghz stable.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2008)

Cascade phase(like 3 a/c compressors tied into one) is very close to what you can do with LN2. 

Liquid helium is the coldest of the coldest you can use. Very $$$$ and always causes a cold bug lock.


You could also just make a water chiller.

Go buy a window A/c at the store, and a big ice chest.  You open the window A/c and remove all the parts you don't need. The fan that blows on the cooling radiator and so forth.

You then install the cooling radiator that the fan blows on to cool your room inside the ice box. Then add the holes/tubing that goes to and from the box.(you need to pipe insulate all tubing to protect it from condensation).

Then just run it as normal water cooling but with a TEC/Single stage results.

Very easy to build. 
example


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

im just lacking the evap/suction lines for a mean SS. if i had them i'd be using it now.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Cascade phase(like 3 a/c compressors tied into one) is very close to what you can do with LN2.
> 
> Liquid helium is the coldest of the coldest you can use. Very $$$$ and always causes a cold bug lock.
> 
> ...



I remember seeing a build log for that like a year ago, looked interesting and actually do-able for me 

What kind of temps will that push thru the cpu block?

thanks~







> im just lacking the evap/suction lines for a mean SS. if i had them i'd be using it now.




So you got most of the stuff already, Damn I7 testing is holding you back , sound like you got a project soon, stuff like that I would have to find a friend that does it, i would hate to be doing something around the house and have it blow  
but I keep thinking that LN2 and Dice are easier for spot benching, but I need to read more, something  about stuff that can *MESS U UP * that kinda makes me worry


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

what do you guys think.....

TRUE for cpu only







or


swiftech GTZ for cpu and nb-max for NB?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2008)

swiftech GTZ for cpu and nb-max for NB? 


FTW fit!!!!!



---------------------------

It will push however cold the liquid will get. In some cases very cold. 

I had bought a used A/c to do it, but the A/c unit was dead I never got back around to doing that project again. Still think about it tho

When looking for a A/c unit look for the BTU rating it has
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_conditioner


> Seasonal Energy Efficiency Rating (SEER)
> 
> Main article: Seasonal Energy Efficiency Rating
> 
> ...


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the GTZ, i say water all the way, plus i like the Xig Direct touch better.
Nice mounting on that GTZ...

I remember another air conditioner build where the guy made a simple change and it lowered the temp on the air conditioner limit by a considerable amount, Seems it was designed not to use it 's full potential, not sure if that is true but i just read that the other day so i am going to try to find that thread. Wish i had some air conditioning exp but only electronics..


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 24, 2008)

Water, without question. So the i7 bracket for that block is supposed to be out this week? I wonder when Dtek will release the i7 bracket for my fusion?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

no word from my dtek contact but gabe at swiftech is supposed to get back to me tomorrow. 

i was gonna make some for the dtek but i think im done with them all together.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

Guess those clear tops burned you out....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> Guess those clear tops burned you out....



nah. im just ready for something new. something different. im actually thinking, since theres no way i can get over 4.6ghz with my i7 920, i'll just run it on water and play with different video cards till the octocore comes out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

holy crap!!!

someone get the same setup as me for only $550 shipped!!!

http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=45&threadid=2174497&enterthread=y


----------



## Binge (Nov 24, 2008)

lol I'm going after it man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Binge said:


> lol I'm going after it man.



you better! i'll be mad if ya dont.

Michele is odd but very nice. she wont do paypal but you can trust her. a few of us on TPU have bought from her... expensive stuff too. check her heat.


----------



## Binge (Nov 24, 2008)

Man I won't even TELL YOU what I'll do for that deal xD


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL @ the last post with username "TPUBinge"


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 24, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Water, without question. So the i7 bracket for that block is supposed to be out this week? I wonder when Dtek will release the i7 bracket for my fusion?



i had contact with them thre mounting kits are ready and produced ready for sale question is when..

almost time for me powerup my rig ^^ 2 parts are underway still need to order my cpu


----------



## niko084 (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone running the MSI x58, I'm considering getting a 920 and that board instead of a q9550 and a P5E or P5E-Deluxe...

Wouldn't mind making the move, but what will it do easily with air looking at this cooler-
Thermaltake CL-P0508

I really don't like heat and I don't like pumping my voltages either, although if it needs a small boost for the kick I'm willing.

It's the only reason my Xeon isn't running 3.6


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 24, 2008)

i am running msi x58 eclipse not finished jet


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

im looking forward to the msi results.... although im an asus guy.

TRUE is the best air cooler for i7.

i feel i7 is a better choice as of now for anyone looking to upgrade. 

the money isnt that much. especially when you take in account the money you'll get from selling your old stuff.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm an Asus guy myself, but its the cost thing that's stopping me from getting it..

Really even my x3210 right now is plenty fast for me and I'm not a bench queen so that doesn't much matter. Just figure if I'm going to upgrade might as well do the best for my buck, and wouldn't mind spending a few more bucks to get an i7 if its going to be worth it.

What I don't want is a headache though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

no headache  involved. 

its a bit of a trick to find coolers for i7 right now but if you need help with that LMK. 

you can most likely plug everything you have into the new setup and it will boot up without reinstalling the OS.... so no probs there. at worst you may have to call up microsoft and reactivate windows(or use other methods) but thats not a big deal, it can be ironed out in a matter of minutes.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

Upgrading to the I7 should be lots of fun, i love getting new hardware.

Why is the True better then the Xig Direct Touch, they get numbers within +/- 2 degrees c

All my stuff is on order, the GIG X58 Extreme board is now scheduled to be here on friday...

I would have went Asus myself, but i am having so much fun with the Gig P45 UD3P  that i want to carry that to the I7 goodness


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

SV... have you found the xigy in stock anywhere? mount kit?

the TRUE is available at a FEW places. but i have yet to find the xigy.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not worried about re-setting up, it will be a all new system minus maybe a video card and sound cards.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> SV... have you found the xigy in stock anywhere? mount kit?
> 
> the TRUE is available at a FEW places. but i have yet to find the xigy.



Are you talkin about a mounting for Socket 1366 , i really haven looked, once i found my Koolance water block mounting fr Socket 1366 I figured i was done, i will go straight to water, But now that i am thinking about it, I always like to get numbers on air first before i break it down for water, Damn, now i got to start looking 

thanks for the push


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> Are you talkin about a mounting for Socket 1366 , i really haven looked, once i found my Koolance water block mounting fr Socket 1366 I figured i was done, i will go straight to water, But now that i am thinking about it, I always like to get numbers on air first before i break it down for water, Damn, now i got to start looking
> 
> thanks for the push



LMK what you find.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

I just found this...

here


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah but what about the upper mount?


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL,  that is what i am thinking to... looking hard


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=450


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

So far this is hte only one i found in stock, but i am ordering one today, lets find the best.

Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 CPU Cooler


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

ah you can get a TRUE for that price.

not liking the TR?


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

which one we getting....


No i like TRUE, like Xig better but TRUE is great.... 
Especially if in stock, so which one do we get...
All copper?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

TRUE + 1366 mount = $65... http://www.crazypc.com/products/ultra-120_extreme-50983.html


preorder 1366 version for $65... http://www.crazypc.com/products/ultra-120-1366-50985.html


im still looking for others.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you like that Ultra-120 Extreme RT , what is the only diff that fan shroud, what is your opinion?

thanks/steve

PS: * HAPPY B-DAY*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

like you said... its the same cooler, new bracket, new fan shroud and comes with a not so great fan(IMO). if its the same price i dont see why not to get the new one.... of course unless you want the 775 mounting hardware too for more usability. 

i think im gonna hold out for a swiftech GTZ


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

Yea, let me know when you find that too, Gabe said they would be selling on line this week.
But also i heard that if your buying a new GTZ it comes wih the socket 1366 mounting bracket...

*MAIL JUST CAME*

My I7 920 is here, along with my Koolance mounting Brackets, so it's just the GIG X58 Extreme which will be here wed/friday!!!


I forgot all about the stock Intel cooler,  I wonder how that works,,,,


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

i emailed gabe yesterday but no response


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

Yea, he's prob crazed with all the changed for the socket 1366, you know but it's not like they new it was comming.

I also have a sweet copper top (new) GTX, i wonder if they willhave a bracket for it tooo....


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

Words from Gabe....

here-GTZ


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

im trying to get alex(petra) to overnight me the whole setup. hopefully i'll know soon.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> TRUE + 1366 mount = $65... http://www.crazypc.com/products/ultra-120_extreme-50983.html
> 
> 
> preorder 1366 version for $65... http://www.crazypc.com/products/ultra-120-1366-50985.html
> ...



You're welcome for those links fitty :shadedshu


----------



## Darksaber (Nov 25, 2008)

Without having read all 15 pages:

I am running my i940 at 3.8 GHz with 1.4V right now, by simply raising the baseclock.

I just got a 6GB Tri-channel G.Skill kit for review, which will be done on this system. 

cheers
DS


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

Fit this one is sooo cool.



Look in the bottom of this pdf where they show you pci express waves(PCI-E 2.0), and SATA waves, and a video card on the side

http://www.lecroy.com/tm/products/Analyzers/SDA/SDA18000.pdf


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 26, 2008)

Fit, did you see this....

*** HOT *** Swiftech Apogee GTX and GTZ Hold-Down Plate and Socket 1366 Motherboard Back-plate Kit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 26, 2008)

got mine comming from PTS. ordered the gtz, 1366 mount and NB-MAX.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

I have been waiting on "....." the dots?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

all stock


----------



## mojom@n (Nov 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> all stock


Your CPU test 2 looks bugged it should be below 60 steps/s. 

Edit: nevermind just realized you have a GTX 260 doing the physics for your ati cards didn't realize that could be done.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

you need to read my thread about ati+nvidia in the same machine.


----------



## mojom@n (Nov 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you need to read my thread about ati+nvidia in the same machine.


Just noticed that. do you have a link to that thread?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72035


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2008)

I just thought I'd mention that YOU SUCK, fit. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I just thought I'd mention that YOU SUCK, fit. lol.



i know.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i know.



Hmmm, that wasn't exactly the response I was after. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

well is this better?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2008)

OC those damn X2's ALREADY!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

they are. gpu-z just doesnt show it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2008)

So you're only going up a few thousand points from OCing?  That's impressive and disappointing at the same time.  It shows that a mild OC really doesn't get you much, and that the hardware on its own in a beast.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 27, 2008)

I think that the Socket775 systems still kick butt i todays world. A lot of the new technology will need better programs to use its potential.
I can't wait to play with I7, that is coming soon, i will e building and testin all next week...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> So you're only going up a few thousand points from OCing?  That's impressive and disappointing at the same time.  It shows that a mild OC really doesn't get you much, and that the hardware on its own in a beast.



you realize im running on air at only ~3ghz? intel stock air cooler at that.

24k at 3ghz is sick compared to 775 setups.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 27, 2008)

Can't wait to see your results.  And just so everyone knows, as they get a setup, feel free to post stuff in here, don't let the thread title thing that it is ony for fitseries3 and me, just started by us.


----------



## Binge (Nov 27, 2008)

man that is one is proving tough to OC, best of luck fit.  I want to see some other user's results.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 27, 2008)

I am currently backing some stuff off my main HD so I can format and start playing around some more.  I think I've messed up the install of windows on that drive from all the overclocking I've done with it.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 27, 2008)

I an'twait till next week, i have seen some thread lists that i will be shooting for the top spot with these 2 boards...

I want to make my mark...

or 

stay tuned


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

i'll make my mark... just waiting for some new supplies to arrive for cooling.

cooling is/was my only problem i think. the TEC cutting out was killing stability at 4ghz+


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 27, 2008)

So what will be your next cooling method?

straight water. 

I will rig 2 radiators outside way before benching to keep my water chilled but not extreme.
it will be into the mid 20's this coming week 

regards/steve


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 27, 2008)

Right now I have the stock cooler and the Coolermaster Hyper 212 that work with it.  Water will be next when D-Tek announces a LGA 1366 mount for the Fuzion.  Although with the Swiftec mount being released, that just might be quicker.


----------



## Duxx (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn, all this talk makes me want to get one... I just build my computer in feb. :/


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2008)

February?!?!?!  What are you waiting for!  UPGRADE!


----------



## Duxx (Nov 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> February?!?!?!  What are you waiting for!  UPGRADE!



Lol, I did! To your e8400!! I dont play any games that require more though, just hard to spend money


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2008)

Ooh 4.2@1.32!  That's one rockin' little chip I sold you 

And yeah I know man.  I'm blowing a LOT of money right now, but my excuse is that I have to be in Argentina until April, and I need to buy electronics while I'm in the US while I can, because they don't have shit here!


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 28, 2008)

Did you guys see this?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24727


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice find Paulie, fitseries may jump on that, me too come to think of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

if any of you guys want, post up your runs in this thread, see how it does in wPrime.  Thanks.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77369


----------



## HTC (Nov 29, 2008)

Have any of you tried these new i7 procs with Linpack *@ stock speeds*?

Linpack heats up much more then prime95 and, supposedly, gives you accurate reading on stability with much less run time, which is why i said "stock speed", for testing.

As an example, my E6850 @ 375*8 (3000), gets 42º with linpack using 5 runs while Prime95, after 20 minutes, reaches 36º, both according to RealTemp 2.84.

I'm wondering how much more will the i7 heat up, compared to prime95.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 1, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> This will be interesting to watch, especially with the apparent thermal issues right now. I'm going to sit back for about 6 months before I jump on board.



Thats my thoughts exactly. Any new piece of technology is going to have issues. Thats why I'm not going i7 with Mark1. Plus, Intel is working on a new processor platform as we speak anyway. I'll see what it looks like when I'm ready to start Mark3.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2008)

why is everyone so misinformed? im sick of this crap. im going insane having to explain this over and over and over again.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> why is everyone so misinformed? im sick of this crap. im going insane having to explain this over and over and over again.



stick it in your sig then


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> why is everyone so misinformed? im sick of this crap. im going insane having to explain this over and over and over again.



Misinformed how? I'm often misinformed about many things, and I'm happy to have people enlighten me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2008)

DAMULTA... help me out here. where is the intel roadmap that CLEARLY EFFING STATES two independent platforms for i7?

first there is x58+bloomfield(quadcore cpus) -- OBVIOUSLY this has been released as the ENTHUSIAST PLATFORM. in other words... if the price is too much for you f*** off and wait till the cheaper mainstream dualcore platform comes out. 

then you have p55+lynnfield(dualcore cpus) -- this is the MAINSTREAM PLATFORM for all you dualcore fans.... and the ppl bitching about the cost of the enthusiast offerings. THIS IS NOT A EFFING REPLACEMENT for x58+bloomfield, its the MAINSTREAM offerings.

EDIT: sorry for being so blunt but TONS of articles have been on TPU news about this, as well as several other sites. this has been well known for months if not a year now.


----------



## Binge (Dec 1, 2008)

For what you get with QPI I wouldn't call some slightly higher temps a problem >.>  Also architecture changes ALL the time.  You can wait around forever or get what you want.  If anyone is interested in i7 and what it can offer they should invest.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2008)

my comment on "heat issues":

new platform comes out with new cpus.... uses a die 3x the size of a 45nm dualcore die and we are throwing coolers designed for 775 chips on them....

OBVIOUSLY there is going to be heat issues. i bet alot of the 775 coolers TOTALLY suck on i7 just because of the simple fact that they werent designed for i7 cpus(quads at least).

the heat issues arent that bad really.... you just need a cooler that can keep a quad cool. these i7 quads put out 130w at the least.... let alone OCed, probably alot more. people using Phase and cascade are having to tune their units to hold a heat load between 280-450watts which is massive when compared to 775 chips.

IMO, a cheap 775 cooler is NOT going to be worth a crap for an OCed i7 quad.


----------



## Binge (Dec 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my comment on "heat issues":
> 
> new platform comes out with new cpus.... uses a die 3x the size of a 45nm dualcore die and we are throwing coolers designed for 775 chips on them....
> 
> ...


+1 I'm going back to water for i7 because the cost of the high end air coolers I can get a good water block and run a simple loop.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2008)

got some new stuff in...













this thing came in the smallest damn box...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2008)

VERY nice, looking foward to seeing your results with that beast on her!


----------



## Binge (Dec 1, 2008)

Man that stuff looks nicer than what they picture on their websites!  Glad to be doing something similar.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2008)

dry fit...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^ the NB block guys.... guess its hard to notice without the loop setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ^^^ the NB block guys.... guess its hard to notice without the loop setup



I was just about to say, from the looks dry, but not for long.  Looks good!!!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2008)

Is a chipset block even necessary on X58? I thought they ran nice and cool already.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

mine was running 41c - 54c on this board. i have a TON of PCI-e bandwidth traveling through it though.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> mine was running 41c - 54c on this board. i have a TON of PCI-e bandwidth traveling through it though.



Good to know then. Besides, it's not like I think you shouldn't have done it. I'm all for water cooling whatever you can fit a block on. lol. Was just wondering how beneficial it might be.


----------



## thirdshiftdj (Dec 2, 2008)

nice board!  Hope to see it on water soon


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

props to swiftech on the perfect backplate design. i love it.







ready to plumb it up...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

looking great fit   cheers, keep us posted.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

oh man i love it....


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks sick!  I always wanted to run a NB block on my DFI P35, but you talked me into getting the P5Q3...grr...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

awesome.  You think there is any benefit from cooling the v regs and the SB fit?  While your at it you might as well


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

the NB block is actually the centerpoint to pull heat from everything on this board. they are all connected by heatpipes so if you remove heat from the NB then it will drop the temps of everything else(it should).


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the NB block is actually the centerpoint to pull heat from everything on this board. they are all connected by heatpipes so if you remove heat from the NB then it will drop the temps of everything else(it should).



Not only that, but with as much gfx card swapping as you do, a SB block would be a royal PITA.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

yup...

look at the SB in this pic... the actual SB chip is under where it says ASUS on the heatsink...


----------



## infrared (Dec 2, 2008)

That looks awesome fits! 

Interesting rad btw. A car heater core w/ a shroud to fit a 120mm fan? Or did you buy it like that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

interesting point there FIT, wish I should have thought of that when I ordered my mobo blocks for my old board, which I will be using on this board shortly.

I ordered Koolance NB, SB, and vreg block with heat transfer plate.  It was a few bucks just so you know.  As opposed to only buying one NB block


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

infrared said:


> That looks awesome fits!
> 
> Interesting rad btw. A car heater core w/ a shroud to fit a 120mm fan? Or did you buy it like that?



its a thermochill PA160.1 with the thermochill fan shroud. im using a scythe ultra kaze 133cfm fan on it and i regulate it down a bit.


----------



## infrared (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice!  How does that compare to a more conventional 120x240 rad from dd/swiftech?

edit: nvm, thermochill website says it all 

Can't wait til i have some money to get a core i7 setup!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

3.6ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

3.6ghz still


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Dec 2, 2008)

what drives are those?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

2x 300gb vraps


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2008)

im so getting a set of these........

http://newgskill.web-bi.net/bbs/vie...n&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=57


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2008)

just odd..

3.8ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2008)

your GPU seems to be clocked lower than your last 06 attempt.  Almost a perfect 20k tho lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2008)

but something is wrong here... its artifacting more and more every time i bench it.


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2008)

can you at least put your drivers up to 180.60???  Do us all a favor!  Also watch your GPU temps.  My GTX get testy at above 60C


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2008)

180.60? where are those? i found the new 180.48's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2008)

3.8ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 180.60? where are those? i found the new 180.48's



http://downloads.guru3d.com/GeForce-ForceWare-180.60-Vista-(64-bit)-download-2131.html

http://downloads.guru3d.com/GeForce-ForceWare-180.60-Vista-(32-bit)-download-2132.html


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2008)

180.70's are their too...using them myself for like a week or 2 good stuff.


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2008)

Ey Sol, I've gotten worse scores than with the 180.60 when I used the 180.70.  It might have been my setup, who knows.  

I just want to see Fit break 21k with a single 260.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2008)

3.8ghz still


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2008)

Binge said:


> Ey Sol, I've gotten worse scores than with the 180.60 when I used the 180.70.  It might have been my setup, who knows.
> 
> I just want to see Fit break 21k with a single 260.



maybe ill give it a go then i just jumped right to 180.70 so i wouldnt know.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

fit are you getting better scores with the 260's in sli or the dual x2's in CF????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

dont really know. havent even compared.

im battling a real Ahole of a mobo/cpu here so its hard to tell whats going on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dont really know. havent even compared.
> 
> im battling a real Ahole of a mobo/cpu here so its hard to tell whats going on.



hahahah, cool dude, keep us posted.

You think you just might not have  good chip, or you're just having a hard time getting familiar with the hardware and its settings???


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 6, 2008)

It's still settings, some days one thing works better than another, the next the complete opposite.  Crazy man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> It's still settings, some days one thing works better than another, the next the complete opposite.  Crazy man.



hehehe, man I get my bonus next week and thats going to be 1k burning a hole in my pocket, I sooooo wanna get a Core i7 920 its not even funny.  But I want to hold off until I get the Phenom II, it'll be less money as it'll fall right into my board, then if anything I can go intel.  But if I go intel now, that doesnt mean I have to get rid of the stuff.  I don't know, i'm just very undecided right now.  What do you think????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

get the phenom II. i was actually thinking of geting one since they are so cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> get the phenom II. i was actually thinking of geting one since they are so cheap.



Yeah, being an AMD fan, I will tell you I don't think they will be anywhere near the 920's, however for the price and compared to what AMD has to offer at the moment, I think it will be definitely a chip to get for the price.  I mean, nowadays if you looked at it, unless you wanted to go with AMD because you liked AMD, there was a really obvious choice.  It was Intel, most chips are faster clock for clock, and any chip overclocked better than any AMD, now with the Phenom II, it closes that gap a lot in my opinion bringing Intel a much better competition, and making buyers think twice about which way to go.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

i want to document what im finding so maybe it will help someone.


1. (on asus boards)QPI/DRAM voltage drives the bclk(voltage wise). 
when you up the bclk you need to up the QPI/DRAM to "drive" the bclk for stability.

2. vcore is important but is much like woldale chips, low voltage is better. 4ghz can be attained at 1.38v easily once you find the rest of the settings in the right order.

3. Vdram is important 2nd to the QPI/DRAM voltage. i have found that Vdram needs to be set as close as .5v higher than QPI/DRAM at all times for stability. if you follow this rule finding stablilty is pretty easy.

4. auto setting is your best friend. if you dont know what to set something at, auto is your friend. trust me, it works. the board has its own brain and knows(almost) what it needs.

5. manually setting ram timings makes finding stability a PITA. dont do this until you know how everything else correlates.

6. good and i mean great ram is highly recommended. my gskill el cheapo's work fine but for OCing like i do they suck ass. i sent them back and ordered some gskill blk PI's 1600mhz with D9GTR chips. they are FAR better than the Elpida chips on the cheapo gskills(red tri channel kits).

7. 775 coolers suck ass for i7 chips. i seriously think someone needs to start from scratch and design a cooler made to dissipate 260+ watts of heat. i know it would be pretty big but thats what needs to be done. notice how the TRUE is the only cooler successfully cooling the i7's right now. it is very good and can dissipate a TON of heat very quickly. im sure many will argue but my question to you is... have you tried your cooler on an i7 yet? if you cant say yes then i dont want to hear from you telling me how great it is. test, measure, document and then prove me wrong if your that sure about it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i want to document what im finding so maybe it will help someone.
> 
> 
> 1. (on asus boards)QPI/DRAM voltage drives the bclk(voltage wise).
> ...




fit I have to completely agree with #7.  As it is very true.  I've also noticed that Auto settings for voltages are your best friend dude, I use it and it works great.  Other than that I can't comment because I don't have any experience with.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mmmmm bandwidth...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

guys, just in case you didnt know, giorgos posted this in another thread, don't know if it will help, but i'll just update you guys incase you havent tried it


*to all of you i7 users....
run 06 with C-state disabled....*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

i disabled everything already
.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i disabled everything already
> .



cool, just incase somebody was not informed, maybe they could have tried that out.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, just incase somebody was not informed, maybe they could have tried that out.



That guy with his i7 965 has no idea how crazy these 920s are to OC stable to 4.0ghz and beyond   He's got it EASY


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> That guy with his i7 965 has no idea how crazy these 920s are to OC stable to 4.0ghz and beyond   He's got it EASY


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> That guy with his i7 965 has no idea how crazy these 920s are to OC stable to 4.0ghz and beyond   He's got it EASY



just stabilize your bclock to 190-200 and you have it....
doesn`t matter if it`s a 920-940-965...
and believe me...i have a lot more idea than you think...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

cant get it there though. there is NO SETTING that get 200blk stable. me and binge have identical setups and have been trying for days.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> just stabilize your bclock to 190-200 and you have it....
> doesn`t matter if it`s a 920-940-965...



I'm bench/normal operation 24/7 stable at 200.  I need to get to 210 to get 4.4ghz or 215 to get 4.5ghz.  We don't have an unlocked multi  you do.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2008)

hey fits settings are there.....
you just have to find the correct combination...



Binge said:


> I'm bench/normal operation 24/7 stable at 200.  I need to get to 210 to get 4.4ghz or 215 to get 4.5ghz.  We don't have an unlocked multi  you do.



dont expect to get an 920 to 4.5ghz with plain water.....they do 4.5-4.6+ with sub-zero..
check out the clocks...
http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=CPU_1741&name=Core+i7+920+(353)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

i have tried it all. i can boot into windows but it locks under any load at all.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> hey fits settings are there.....
> you just have to find the correct combination...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HTC (Dec 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> cant get it there though. there is NO SETTING that get 200blk stable. me and binge have identical setups and have been trying for days.



Dunno if it helps but here (translated from Portuguese).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah but lets see some 3dmark runs at 4.5. i bet it wont.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2008)

Binge said:


>



this is just a screenshot...?
run pi 32m there......


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah but lets see some 3dmark runs at 4.5. i bet it wont.



No shit but it's not like it can't be done.  I've gotten 3/4 the way through 3Dmark Vantage on those settings.  It failed at the end of the 2nd CPU test.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> this is just a screenshot...?
> run pi 32m there......



you mean like wprime 32m?  Or pi 32m?  Link me to the program.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

real superPI 32m.

that wprime is a joke.

make sure you get the XS moded super PI


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2008)

both of them....wprime32,super pi 32m and wprime 1024.....
then i`ll give you credit for very good overclocking...


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

I can do 4.4ghz with those.  But not 4.5 

Doesn't mean I won't try!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

id be hapy to get anything over 4ghz to run benches. im SOOOOOOOOO sock of battling this POS. i want to sell it and get a p6t6 revo already.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2008)

Binge of course you`ll try.....
that`s the point....
the bottom line is from the point you bought the 920 you`ve got a limit to your o/c.....
no matter what you do you wont go over the barrier of 220-230 bclock....
which means ~4.6-4.8ghz in the best case scenario...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

tell me how to get there! this thing is killing me!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2008)

have you played with Vpll?mvolts of the clock skew?
f.e. if i give 900mv i stuck at 4700mhz...
if i give 800mv i go all the way to 5ghz....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

i have tried high and low vcore but it seems to be no different at all. 1.425v runs the same as 1.6v

i have tried pll but it seems to have a negative effect on stability when not set to auto.

i have tried qpi/dram voltage and it helps to some extent but then hinders the stability at higher clocks.

i have tried keeping the vdram .5v over the qpi/dram voltage which seems to be a good way to get stability but quickly becomes worthless and causes instability.

i have tried IOH voltage increase up to 1.53v and it helps for a bit but anything over 1.53v causes the board to not post(like the p5e64 evo did)

i have tried enabling and disabling LLC. neither helps at all.

i have tried the different vreg freq settings but 1000hz seems to be the best. all the others cause bsod on boot.

i have tried reloading 3 different OSes many times and all have the same issue. no stablilty at 192blck+

what now?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2008)

try a different mobo......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

dont have the money for one.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2008)

your bclock maxes out at ~192mhz?
what about turbo?on?off?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

the first day i had it running i got to 215 but it WILL NOT even post that high now. windows will not load successfully over 192 bclk. turbo on or off. doesnt make a difference.


----------



## Binge (Dec 7, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> Binge of course you`ll try.....
> that`s the point....
> the bottom line is from the point you bought the 920 you`ve got a limit to your o/c.....
> no matter what you do you wont go over the barrier of 220-230 bclock....
> which means ~4.6-4.8ghz in the best case scenario...



Bottom line is waltzing into a thread and telling people it's easy with a 965 when we're all working with 920s is kind of pompous.  We have to do much more work to get the clocks you just multi to get easily.

This screen sucks because Coretemp doesn't show the correct BCLK.  I seriously did the test at 4.5ghz.  Coretemp is to show idle temps are not a problem.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 7, 2008)

When are the 8 core CPU's out?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

hey now binge.... dont murder giorgos th. he may have a 965 but he does know OCing better than us. alot can be learned from him if he's willing to let it out. A LOT of guys keep this kinda info to themselves. hence my problems on XS. NO ONE wants to cough up the details on how they got to where they are. i ask and never even get acknowledged. 

it's all good guys. 

i dont like how the 965 guys think the 920 is cake like the 965 though. not talking about anyone in particular though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

J-Man said:


> When are the 8 core CPU's out?



mid next year. thats what im getting eventually.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

now this is how you cool an i7 rig....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

31c idle all 4 cores at 4.2ghz~!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

working better...


----------



## Binge (Dec 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> working better...



Much!  I want to see you break 26k like I know you can.  Good luck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

funny thing is fits cards are on stock coolers, imagine them on LN2!!!!


----------



## mojom@n (Dec 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> working better...


So is the 7 month old version better then Microsoft.Windows.7 Build.6801?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

yes.

its the only one that allows physx + ati cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

VICTORY IS MINE!!!!

2ghz mems on i7/x58!


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Fit's I keep seeing you want to go under the -0c with phase or LN2...

How hard do you think it would be for a NooB to maintain a system..I have the chance to get a SS but dont want any hassle maintaining it(no HVAC experience)


----------



## Binge (Dec 7, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Fit's I keep seeing you want to go under the -0c with phase or LN2...
> 
> How hard do you think it would be for a NooB to maintain a system..I have the chance to get a SS but dont want any hassle maintaining it(no HVAC experience)



I know I'm not fit but he might agree with me.  If you were to go phase you probably won't be doing it 24/7 because of the cost of electricity.  Undoing a phase is just as time consuming and difficult as putting it on..  The HVAC parts of owning one you can always talk to your local heating/cooling guy about, but there's a lot more to phase than just maintenance.

With that I go to sleeps... zzZZzzZZzzzz


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Binge said:


> I know I'm not fit but he might agree with me.  If you were to go phase you probably won't be doing it 24/7 because of the cost of electricity.  Undoing a phase is just as time consuming and difficult as putting it on..  The HVAC parts of owning one you can always talk to your local heating/cooling guy about, but there's a lot more to phase than just maintenance.
> 
> With that I go to sleeps... zzZZzzZZzzzz



Thanks!! but this will be only for the odd bench and when I get money together for an i7 rig....
I'm sure with a bit of help I can maintain it but you never know...

EDIT: How many guy's here do have Xtreme cooling??/


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 7, 2008)

i get my i7 in two weeks ill let you know how i go with my oc


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> i get my i7 in two weeks ill let you know how i go with my oc



Want to get mine in the new year but would like to know if a SS cooler be worth the hassle over water cooling.

The SS will be a gift so the cost does not come into it..but just fun!! what would you go with??


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Want to get mine in the new year but would like to know if a SS cooler be worth the hassle over water cooling.
> 
> The SS will be a gift so the cost does not come into it..but just fun!! what would you go with??



If SS is free, then by all means, take it.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 7, 2008)

Binge said:


> Bottom line is waltzing into a thread and telling people it's easy with a 965 when we're all working with 920s is kind of pompous.  We have to do much more work to get the clocks you just multi to get easily.



oh yeah buddy....it`s much easier....that`s why i bought the 965...
i will send you my setup and see if you`ll get the same numbers...
nevermind.....story ends here for me....good luck with your effort...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 7, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Want to get mine in the new year but would like to know if a SS cooler be worth the hassle over water cooling.
> 
> The SS will be a gift so the cost does not come into it..but just fun!! what would you go with??



yer go for it if its free why not


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> oh yeah buddy....it`s much easier....that`s why i bought the 965...
> i will send you my setup and see if you`ll get the same numbers...
> nevermind.....story ends here for me....good luck with your effort...



I, for one, am interested in the specifics of your setup.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> oh yeah buddy....it`s much easier....that`s why i bought the 965...
> i will send you my setup and see if you`ll get the same numbers...
> nevermind.....story ends here for me....good luck with your effort...



aw... come on. i really need the help here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

as for the phase topic. 

a vapo LS, mach2 GT, ocz cryo-z or similar will not hold the load of a i7 or and quad at that. you need to get a custom built phase from a reputable builder. it will cost you $800-$1400 depending on who does it and then you have to pay shipping which is NOT cheap by any means.

there is little to no maintinence but the cost of running it for long periods of time may shock you. of course you have to insulate your mobo very well to prevent killing anything... which is sorta a PITA if you've never done it before.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks!! Fit's I know what you mean there is more to it than just buying the unit (would be a Xmas present)..just can not see any  real benefit over WC 24/7 and the SS would only be used now and again.
I think my head is running away here!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

if you want a DAMN GOOD phase PM piotres over at XS. he's one of the best phase/cascade builders and he's not TOO far from you. poland i think.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

holy shit!!!

this is dual channel NOT tripple channel....


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> working better...



can you disable that throttling im seeing everyware? if i clock it at 4.2Ghz and it goes back to like 2.3 that will aggrivate me im hoping you have speed step enabled for personal preferance?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

if you disable it you cant get turbo mode to work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> if you disable it you cant get turbo mode to work.



and all turbo mode does is up the multi to 21 instead of 20 right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

yup.


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 7, 2008)

Well guys after much frustration with TEMPS i have found what i think is a TEMP
i can deal with for now 'till i can get my hands on a Swiftech GTZ'. As i have
mentioned in diff thread, my issue is that i am in a NONE air conditioned home
office and, living in Texas where temps can reach 80c-85c in here i have to
be mindful of my OC. So far i have been able to get 3.8Ghz, 4.0Ghz and even
4.2Ghz stable EASILY. But temps under load can get into the 80c-95c before
i stop priming. And this is with ambient temps of 69c 'it's cold here now thank god'.

As a side note to my setup. I am currently using an old Corsair Nautilus 500
water block that i was able to get on here by modifying a koolance bracket
'hacksaw and a metal file'.







With all that cleared up, here is where i am at. After much testing and retesting,
i have been able to get a stable 3.6Ghz with temps under load staying under 80c
BARELY. This testing was done already knowing what this beast can clock to and
wanting to setup an EVERYDAY use OC'd reasonable temp system.

Intel Core i7 920 - Asus P6T Deluxe Bios 905 - Patriot EP Viper 1600 6Gb ELK
Ambient temps 'today'=69c - Idle temp=35c - Load temps=79c 'after one hour prime run'
AI/OC         - manual
CPU Ratio    - auto
Speedstep   - enable
Turbo         - enable
Bclk           - 180
PCIE          - 100
Dram         - 1443 / 8-8-8-24-1T
Uclk          - 2887
QPI Link     - 8662
CPU volts   - 1.20625
CPU PLL     - auto
QPI/Dram   - 1.21875
Dram volts - 1.64
Loadline    - enable
CPU Diff    - auto
C1E          - enable
CPU TM     - enable
HT           - enable
Active Procs - all






All other setting were left to default as they did not help any when changed.
I hope this info can help somebody. If anyone has any suggestions or 
recommendations that can help with my temps, i would greatly appreciate it.
I'm already thinking to reseat the water block because i am not sure i got a
good seat after looking at the temp diff from core to core under load. I have
resisted doing that because of the difficulty involved because of my crappy
hacked bracket. Trying to keep the water block in place while adjusting the
position of the brackets evenly and tightening is VERY difficult.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yup.



well a multi of 21 doesnt seem all that important to me a mulit of 20 should suffice for my testings


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 7, 2008)

I think you should have that off, and get to 4GHz stable without it first, and then enable it later when you want to OC higher.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> as for the phase topic.
> 
> a vapo LS, mach2 GT, ocz cryo-z or similar will not hold the load of a i7 or and quad at that. you need to get a custom built phase from a reputable builder. it will cost you $800-$1400 depending on who does it and then you have to pay shipping which is NOT cheap by any means.
> 
> there is little to no maintinence but the cost of running it for long periods of time may shock you. of course you have to insulate your mobo very well to prevent killing anything... which is sorta a PITA if you've never done it before.



mine holds up just fine


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> oh yeah buddy....it`s much easier....that`s why i bought the 965...
> i will send you my setup and see if you`ll get the same numbers...
> nevermind.....story ends here for me....good luck with your effort...



Fit has done a good job at posting what he has done with the i7. Thank you for that fit.

I would like to see your postings too giorgos. Do you have more at another website?
To me u are a very well respected overclocker also


----------



## Binge (Dec 7, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> oh yeah buddy....it`s much easier....that`s why i bought the 965...
> i will send you my setup and see if you`ll get the same numbers...
> nevermind.....story ends here for me....good luck with your effort...



Deal 

Look I meant nothing more than just back off the "it's easy!" stuff.  For me I found hitting 200 BCLK a non-issue, but for Fit, Dark, and others the idea of 200 BCLK is a headache.  And we have really good cooling set-up.  I would appreciate any further understanding so that I might reach 4.5ghz stable @ 215 BCLK, but no offense but I even doubt you'd be able to help.  You are obviously very knowledgeable.  The issue is that you're working with a whole different set of rules to overclock by.  You have double the effective QPI, unlocked multipliers, and a different motherboard.  I'm curious to see if our bios are the same 

Anyway I hope what I've said has not discouraged you too much.  Thanks for the good luck, and I hope to see you commenting more with jokes, suggestions, or questions rather than assuming everyone here has seen 200 BCLK stable 24/7.

YGPM


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 7, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Fit has done a good job at posting what he has done with the i7. Thank you for that fit.
> 
> I would like to see your postings too giorgos. Do you have more at another website?
> To me u are a very well respected overclocker also



and why should i do that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> and why should i do that?



aw come on man. help us out please.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 7, 2008)

i dont have my settings anywhere posted...just results...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=209796


----------



## HTC (Dec 7, 2008)

Fitseries3: have you considered changing board to a Gigabyte UD5 X58?

I hear very good things about this board and it's the one giorgos th. is using, i believe.

Should you not know how to adjust this board's BIOS (i very much doubt it), you can check this (something i had already posted in reply #465 of this post).

Just a thought.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm wondering how he can get QPI link that low, If this is just AMD's, the lower the HTT (QPI) the better the OC, mine already at 3.423 MHz, and I don't know how to get this thing lower.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

HTC said:


> Fitseries3: have you considered changing board to a Gigabyte UD5 X58?
> 
> I hear very good things about this board and it's the one giorgos th. is using, i believe.
> 
> ...



you find me one cheap i'll try one.


----------



## HTC (Dec 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you find me one cheap i'll try one.



I dunno of anyone who's selling such boards and they cost quite a bit here: can't help you with this


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 7, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm wondering how he can get QPI link that low, If this is just AMD's, the lower the HTT (QPI) the better the OC, mine already at 3.423 MHz, and I don't know how to get this thing lower.



NVM this, I noticed his base clock is under 190.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 7, 2008)

wtf? i want giorgos back this is total BS their are very few amazing OC'ers in the world giorgos fugger kingpin maybe a few others and i want TPU to have an xtreme member they help out alot because unlike most of us they have tools and parts we do not and if i cant get LN2 or cant afford cascade i want to be able to know someone that does have that ability and i want to do so on my home forum...sure im a member at Xtreme systems and [H] but i have like 4 posts between them both i have idk like 7k or something here. and i want to be able to stay here and talk with someone that holds WR since it will probably never be me that ever hold one.


----------



## Binge (Dec 7, 2008)

You can blame me... I get defensive a little too easily.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Binge said:


> You can blame me... I get defensive a little too easily.



ahahhahahah~!!!!

i DO blame you but its all good man. 

i know how to forgive and thats what helps me succeed in life.


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok!  This goes along with overclocking because I want to know how to turn the thermal throttling off... these blasted i7 will turn down the BCLK or multiplier in order to lower temps for itself.  Maybe it's to improve stability... I don't care!

Anyway here's a fun little experiment I did... literally the temps fell within 5 seconds from one screen to the next.  Nothing gets this cpu as hot as coredamage... NOTHING


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 8, 2008)

is TM function disabled?


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> is TM function disabled?



TM is disabled.  Will still down throttle.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 8, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> and why should i do that?



u don't have too I was just wondering


----------



## mojom@n (Dec 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> wtf? i want giorgos back this is total BS their are very few amazing OC'ers in the world giorgos fugger kingpin maybe a few others and i want TPU to have an xtreme member they help out alot because unlike most of us they have tools and parts we do not and if i cant get LN2 or cant afford cascade


I have a LN2/Dice pot but i haven't used it for almost 2 years. I would need new bracket as it doesn't have a 1366 bracket support. Maybe i could get a friend to make 1 for me. Last time i used it was when the first x6800 cpu was out in 06


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought i would share this with you guys.
Same hardware as all my other test around here.
Only diff OS/kernel
http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=profile&u=zero-19278-26521-31476

If interested in other test results just ask.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2008)

if my mobo was a car i would have driven it off a cliff by now. 

this thing is such a piece of shit. i have never had so many problems with a mobo.

or maybe its the cpu. idk. i cant tell. they hate eachother i know that much.

i can get something to run perfect for a few hours. reboot. it wont F***ing post at all. same settings. why so many inconsistancies on this POS setup? i have tried different ram, different cooling , different video cards. nothing helps. im thinking its the cpu and mobo.

idk where to go from here. my money is at $0.00 and its not going up any time soon. i guess im just sitting on this POS setup until i figure out wtf to do.



what REALLY gets me mad is the FACT that me and binge have the exact same setup and he can run 4.5ghz easily. i try the EXACT same settings and it wont even post. WTF kinda shit is that? total shit if you ask me.


----------



## HTC (Dec 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> if my mobo was a car i would have driven it off a cliff by now.
> 
> this thing is such a piece of shit. i have never had so many problems with a mobo.
> 
> ...



MONSTER crap, dude 

Why don't you send Binge your CPU for him to test (if he doesn't live too far away)?

If it's your CPU, he won't be able to do it either but, if it's not, time to RMA the board.

Just a thought.


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2008)

I won't mind taking a crack at it.  I've got to change up my WC setup anyway and this will give me motivation to put on better tubing.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

I just seen this.

5Ghz on fucking AIR! AIR!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=209181

AIR........just a 120 with two fans........


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

Then I seen this and yea.....it ruined the coolness

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3462460&postcount=86
and then
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3463223&postcount=98
then err
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3463715&postcount=100
Finally proof
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3463743&postcount=102


> I did not say that I don t know, I said that I can't answer. And I know for sure that it is a special sauce, and we want to keep it for us.




............


----------



## mojom@n (Dec 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Then I seen this and yea.....it ruined the coolness
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3462460&postcount=86
> and then
> ...


Yeah that was me that tricked him into the answer he gave.


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2008)

My bios~  Finally got around to picturing it.  If anyone else would like shots of any other part of the bios, let me know.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 9, 2008)

Man, I just ran into an "extra" bit of cash. I'm torn on waiting for Phenom II or going for this...






I'm on the fence, especially with fits issues, and how hot these things get.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Man, I just ran into an "extra" bit of cash. I'm torn on waiting for Phenom II or going for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you do, I will be asking you about that board, thinking of switching to it.  Heat is a big issue, so how far you want to go on the stock cooler would be up to you.  I may have gone too far on mine.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 9, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> If you do, I will be asking you about that board, thinking of switching to it.  Heat is a big issue, so how far you want to go on the stock cooler would be up to you.  I may have gone too far on mine.



Certainly happy to share some information, if I get it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 9, 2008)

Binge said:


> My bios~  Finally got around to picturing it.  If anyone else would like shots of any other part of the bios, let me know.



I will try those setting and stress the CPU with prime.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Man, I just ran into an "extra" bit of cash. I'm torn on waiting for Phenom II or going for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come to the light(AMD) come to the light


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 9, 2008)

trt740 said:


> come to the light(AMD) come to the light



LOL. I'm leaning in that direction. . Though I wish PII DDR3 boards were coming out in Jan.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I'm leaning in that direction. . Though I wish PII DDR3 boards were coming out in Jan.



DDR3 makes very little difference look at the tests. DDR2 has plenty of bandwidth.


----------



## Binge (Dec 10, 2008)

trt740 said:


> DDR3 makes very little difference look at the tests. DDR2 has plenty of bandwidth.



 Unless the DDR3 is clocked much higher than the DDR2.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 10, 2008)

Binge said:


> Unless the DDR3 is clocked much higher than the DDR2.



Which is the case more than not. I see way more DDR3 1333 and 1600 kits available now than DDR3 1066 sticks. It will also be the new standard soon.


----------



## Binge (Dec 10, 2008)

Right now I'm takin names with low latency DDR3 @ 1200MHz

1200MHz @ 6-6-6-14


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=210275


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)

ooooo......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=210275



very useful info dude, thanks. interesting i'll be reading up there as I am considering i7 for the near future.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 11, 2008)

I think he is getting it now


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)

i took my time and did the experimentation with everything to find the feel of the board. now im getting somewhere but its been a long stressful process. when i get this all figured out i'll be better off than the guys that are just juicing the hell outta the chips to get high OC's. death runs arent always the best thing. i think i'll be at 4.4-4.5ghz soon and mabye figure out what it takes to get 4.6+ghz. who knows.


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i took my time and did the experimentation with everything to find the feel of the board. now im getting somewhere but its been a long stressful process. when i get this all figured out i'll be better off than the guys that are just juicing the hell outta the chips to get high OC's. death runs arent always the best thing. i think i'll be at 4.4-4.5ghz soon and mabye figure out what it takes to get 4.6+ghz. who knows.



I can't wait to see those benchmarks.  By the background it looks like an XP install?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i took my time and did the experimentation with everything to find the feel of the board. now im getting somewhere but its been a long stressful process. when i get this all figured out i'll be better off than the guys that are just juicing the hell outta the chips to get high OC's. death runs arent always the best thing. i think i'll be at 4.4-4.5ghz soon and mabye figure out what it takes to get 4.6+ghz. who knows.



Yes it is, but it is the best method is it not?

But 


Death Clocks rock the house lol even better if you do it the right way with death volts lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)

Binge said:


> I can't wait to see those benchmarks.  By the background it looks like an XP install?



special build i made with all the crap pulled out 

im working on a super secret 7 build that should be SICK for benching.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

here we go again...

3 gtx's wont run at all on this board at 4ghz. im trying high voltages and it still seems to not want to run. 

errrr.

any suggestions?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

get on up, get on up.....


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2008)

It passed all the benchmarks at 1.375v (~20mins of benchmarks).

But it couldn't run Prime95 for over 3 mins.

Lolz.


----------



## Binge (Dec 13, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> It passed all the benchmarks at 1.375v (~20mins of benchmarks).
> 
> But it couldn't run Prime95 for over 3 mins.
> 
> Lolz.



Your QPI speed seems a little low for the overclock, and that's not stable.  I can run Prime95 or CPU Damage for any amount of time, but I'd rather not as the heat the cpu can produce doing those tests is intense.  Literally I've never seen any program heat up my cpu to the temps prime95 or CPU Damage has been able to accomplish.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, I just got the i7 running, this is all stock for now, all I can say is i'm very happy 


all default settings on cpu and card

and ram


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I just got the i7 running, this is all stock for now, all I can say is i'm very happy
> 
> 
> all default settings on cpu and card
> ...



Nice to see you have joined the Intel side Chicken.  Now if you still have your W/C loop, should grab a Apogee GTZ and LGA1366 mounting kit.  Temps will be much improved.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Nice to see you have joined the Intel side Chicken.  Now if you still have your W/C loop, should grab a Apogee GTZ and LGA1366 mounting kit.  Temps will be much improved.



thanks bro.  I am getting my board exchanged, I still wanna get a Phenom II, but I can see that the i7 is great so far and I havent even overclocked hehe.


I will go watercooling soon, but not right now, hopefully with my next check or two i'll get the loop setup and that is the block I will get too!


----------



## Binge (Dec 13, 2008)

Ahah... I forgot that you aren't running water through it.  I've noticed that a TRUE will do almost as well but water will handle the load longer.  Those scores are really nice for 2.66GHz stock and a stock 4870!


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 13, 2008)

You will need a hex wrench to take apart the GTZ, I don't know what size off hand.  And some patience, they didn't do the best design.  Some parts may or may not be tricky.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

Binge said:


> Ahah... I forgot that you aren't running water through it.  I've noticed that a TRUE will do almost as well but water will handle the load longer.  Those scores are really nice for 2.66GHz stock and a stock 4870!



yeah I think so too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> You will need a hex wrench to take apart the GTZ, I don't know what size off hand.  And some patience, they didn't do the best design.  Some parts may or may not be tricky.



when you buy it, do you have to take it apart to put it on?


----------



## Binge (Dec 13, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> You will need a hex wrench to take apart the GTZ, I don't know what size off hand.  And some patience, they didn't do the best design.  Some parts may or may not be tricky.



7/64 hex~  It was not tricky at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

only the card overclocked


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

wow chicken patty... didnt see you going i7. welcome though... let us know if you need any help.

what board you running?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

ok fuckers time to help me out a bit here.


What temps should the CPU stay under?

Also, I know there is a few options in the BIOS that I seen some of you guys disable, don't know if it is motherboard related or just Socket 1366 related, so any help is appreciated


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok fuckers time to help me out a bit here.
> 
> 
> What temps should the CPU stay under?
> ...



80c is about the max i like to see.


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok fuckers time to help me out a bit here.
> 
> 
> What temps should the CPU stay under?
> ...



lol I try to keep my cpu under 70C under load... but that's because I luv her


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Binge said:


> lol I try to keep my cpu under 70C under load... but that's because I luv her



fuck that. burn it up. thats what the warranty's for.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> wow chicken patty... didnt see you going i7. welcome though... let us know if you need any help.
> 
> what board you running?


I'm running the EVGA x58 board


http://www.evga.com/articles/00438/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

well my temps are around 70-75ºc full load, factory cooler


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well my temps are around 70-75ºc full load, factory cooler



water or TRUE. thats your only options man. trust me.... anything less will suck balls.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 14, 2008)

Last run before bed, I have an early job tomorrow .

This is with HT disable, It would jump back to x20 if I have HT on, any idea why?

I got "Thermal Monitor" (this is the option that limit TDP) disabled in bios, an all the Intel energy saving option.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> water or TRUE. thats your only options man. trust me.... anything less will suck balls.




what is a TRUE????

I will be going water, but not until I get paid again, can't get the block and mount kit now.

I was hoping to maybe get away with a few MHz overclock on the stock cooler, think its possible?  I haven't messed with it yet as lots of new things and terms in the BIOS I am not familiar with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Last run before bed, I have an early job tomorrow .
> 
> This is with HT disable, It would jump back to x20 if I have HT on, any idea why?
> 
> I got "Thermal Monitor" (this is the option that limit TDP) disabled in bios, an all the Intel energy saving option.



NICE!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Last run before bed, I have an early job tomorrow .
> 
> This is with HT disable, It would jump back to x20 if I have HT on, any idea why?
> 
> I got "Thermal Monitor" (this is the option that limit TDP) disabled in bios, an all the Intel energy saving option.



i have found that at low OC(stock - 3.8ghz) HT can be enabled and run fine. 

however, high OC(3.8+) it is very hard to get stability with HT enabled. as soon as i turned it off it was almost instant stability. 

HT needs a TON of voltage over 3.8ghz. i think HT reaches past the limit of the 920 and 940's QPI bandwidth but the 965 has alot more room for it to run without problems.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> what is a TRUE????
> 
> I will be going water, but not until I get paid again, can't get the block and mount kit now.
> 
> I was hoping to maybe get away with a few MHz overclock on the stock cooler, think its possible?  I haven't messed with it yet as lots of new things and terms in the BIOS I am not familiar with.



3.6 is OK but watch the temps man. you might open a window and use some extra fans. 3.6 is doable at 1.3v max, 1.26v has run 3.6 for me. 


TRUE... ThermalRight Ultra 120 Extreme.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 3.6 is OK but watch the temps man. you might open a window and use some extra fans. 3.6 is doable at 1.3v max, 1.26v has run 3.6 for me.
> 
> 
> TRUE... ThermalRight Ultra 120 Extreme.





THanks bro, there is just soo many BIOS options, that I dont know what to start setting.  Is there anything I should be disabling in the BIOS?

Also, what do you suggest I just mess with in the BIOS for now?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> THanks bro, there is just soo many BIOS options, that I dont know what to start setting.  Is there anything I should be disabling in the BIOS?
> 
> Also, what do you suggest I just mess with in the BIOS for now?



i'd leave everything on auto till you figure it out a bit. you may read up on what it all means. i have posted a few VERY informative posts throughout this thread. you may read back through it and see what you can learn. 

its not really a whole lot different, just different names and a tad bit different to OC. 

start by raising the bclk a bit and see how far you can get on auto. i can boot 4ghz on auto but its not quite benchable. 

you can also look to see if your bios will tell you what voltages its using when oced.


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Last run before bed, I have an early job tomorrow .
> 
> This is with HT disable, It would jump back to x20 if I have HT on, any idea why?
> 
> I got "Thermal Monitor" (this is the option that limit TDP) disabled in bios, an all the Intel energy saving option.



x21 or TURBO will disable at 60C or above on any of the cores.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

how are you guys keeping turbo active in vista/7? mine always drops to 12x when its not under load.

xp is locked at 21 though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> how are you guys keeping turbo active in vista/7? mine always drops to 12x when its not under load.
> 
> xp is locked at 21 though.



power level managment


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 14, 2008)

You need to go to power management and switch to high performance mode. I think.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> You need to go to power management and switch to high performance mode. I think.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

im selling my rampage if anyone wants it.


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> You need to go to power management and switch to high performance mode. I think.



That's not how it works in our bios.  Turn off C-1 and C-stepping variants.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

how much?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

like $385 shipped.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Binge said:


> That's not how it works in our bios.  Turn off C-1 and C-stepping variants.



did that..... still drops all the time.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 14, 2008)

Binge said:


> That's not how it works in our bios.  Turn off C-1 and C-stepping variants.




Yeah, it's that too.

I thought he already got that off, 'cause he said in Windows XP it's not like that.

XP requires some kind of drivers for this option to be active, but Vista got this installed, and you can access this option through Power management.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> like $385 shipped.



sry getting mine mad cheap


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

how cheap? i paid $445.61 for this board a week before it was released.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

fit you need to turn off c states and the other throtteling option (forget what it is) then you change the settings of high performance mode...make sure everything is set on like full blast set it to neve shut off the HDD's etc...then reboot the rig.



fitseries3 said:


> how cheap? i paid $445.61 for this board a week before it was released.



$275


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> fit you need to turn off c states and the other throtteling option (forget what it is) then you change the settings of high performance mode...make sure everything is set on like full blast set it to neve shut off the HDD's etc...then reboot the rig.
> 
> 
> 
> $275



i did all that man. it dont fucking work. i would not be asking or complaining if i got it fixed already. i have tried. NO SOLUTION. 

as for your price on the RIIE.... who's ass did you kiss?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i did all that man. it dont fucking work. i would not be asking or complaining if i got it fixed already. i have tried. NO SOLUTION.
> 
> as for your price on the RIIE.... who's ass did you kiss?



sorry bro i didnt imply you were a dumb ass you asked i answered to the best of my ability as for the price im review staff i get deals.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sorry bro i didnt imply you were a dumb ass you asked i answered to the best of my ability as for the price im review staff i get deals.



pffffffffffffttttt

yo dont think i get deals on stuff? thats how i got all this crap i have. 

i got all my i7 stuff cheap except for the RIIE cause asus is being an asshole lately. 

luckily... my friend at MBP had asus overnight me one for $38 shipping. 

im not trying to be mean man... im just frustrated with whatever is causing this setup to run like garbage. 

im seriously getting the P6T6 WS Revolution asap~!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

didnt say you dont get deals you asked i answered but i dont kiss and tell


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> didnt say you dont get deals you asked i answered but i dont kiss and tell



lately my sources have locked up tight. everyone wants top dollar now. kinda sucks man. 

all i want is a P6T6 revolution asap. thats all.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> lately my sources have locked up tight. everyone wants top dollar now. kinda sucks man.
> 
> all i want is a P6T6 revolution asap. thats all.



Yeah, I hear ya. I had a source at Buffalo for ram. I can't get those deals anymore.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> lately my sources have locked up tight. everyone wants top dollar now. kinda sucks man.
> 
> all i want is a P6T6 revolution asap. thats all.



What's so special about a P6T6 Revolution? It seems the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence but has anyone had a chance to find out if this motherboard lives up to the hype? Is it even for sale yet?

I'm about to give up on my Asus P6T Deluxe.


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2008)

P6T6 has 2x chips for PCI-E so you can get true 16x16x16 configs.  P6T are shit... I can't stand the ASUS build quality on these x58s.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

msgclb said:


> What's so special about a P6T6 Revolution? It seems the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence but has anyone had a chance to find out if this motherboard lives up to the hype? Is it even for sale yet?
> 
> I'm about to give up on my Asus P6T Deluxe.



sorry to say but binge is right... p6t is shit. return it if you can and get something else bud.



Binge said:


> P6T6 has 2x chips for PCI-E so you can get true 16x16x16 configs.  P6T are shit... I can't stand the ASUS build quality on these x58s.



not 2. only one.

the board is as pictured....

16x 8x 16x 8x 16x 4x and none of them ever step down to a lower speed. all are pcie v2.0


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2008)

My mistake~  That must be one sick nasty chip!  P6T6 Revo FTW~


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

p6t6 revo is the ONLY board SO FAR that has the NF200 other than skulltrail and a few highend AMD boards like the foxconn destroyer.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> p6t6 revo is the ONLY board SO FAR that has the NF200 other than skulltrail and a few highend AMD boards like the foxconn destroyer.



I keep eying that board up as well. All full-length PCIe slots kick ass. Wonder if it clocks as well as it's more standard brethren?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I keep eying that board up as well. All full-length PCIe slots kick ass. Wonder if it clocks as well as it's more standard brethren?



from what i read on xfastest, it has the R2E bios minus the extra crazy features like the irog, dual bios, OC/OV switches onboard. other than that its very close.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

What's the irog?


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2008)

It's iRepublic of Gamers or iROG for short... but it's a LCD display that gives you real time read-outs of fun mobo facts like temps etc


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

irog is a chip that lets the bios run all the time so you can use the LCD poster thingy and the switches to change the bios and monitor hardware while the board is off.

it also negotiates the dual bios's when something wont post. you can also flash one bios to the other bios.

too many features to list. its SICK as hell and i dont think any other board in the world has that feature.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> irog is a chip that lets the bios run all the time so you can use the LCD poster thingy and the switches to change the bios and monitor hardware while the board is off.
> 
> it also negotiates the dual bios's when something wont post. you can also flash one bios to the other bios.
> 
> too many features to list. its SICK as hell and i dont think any other board in the world has that feature.



Ahh, I see. Sounds pretty damn neat. Something to make life easier, but not necessary for high clocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

so far what I've got, i'm starting to get the hang of it, first intel rig ever, so give me some time folks


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

You are now part of the "Wile E's people that he officially hates out of envy" group, CP. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

CP its more like amd am2 chips so you should feel at home. leave the multi on auto with speedstep and turbo enabled. everything else disabled. leave HT enabled as well for now.

you should be able to get to 160 bclk easy

make sure you have a setting called "ACPI 2.0" aka "HPET timer" ebabled. it helps keep the x58/i7 clocks in sync.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You are now part of the "Wile E's people that he officially hates out of envy" group, CP. lol.



hahaha, no biggie bro.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, no biggie bro.



im glad you went i7 man. really i am. everyone seems to be too bitchy to even think about getting i7.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not too bitchy, just too poor. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> CP its more like amd am2 chips so you should feel at home. leave the multi on auto with speedstep and turbo enabled. everything else disabled. leave HT enabled as well for now.
> 
> you should be able to get to 160 bclk easy
> 
> make sure you have a setting called "ACPI 2.0" aka "HPET timer" ebabled. it helps keep the x58/i7 clocks in sync.



Thanks fit.


Just getting familiar with terms in the BIOS, thats all.

Well for now I have everything on auto, I just upped the BLCK.  I will try a bit higher tomorrow.  I'm done for today.

BTW, ACPI is enabled.  However, turbo mode enabled caused my o/c to crash, but then again, could have been a voltage setting.  now that it is on auto, I will try for turbo mode again.  I will also enable speedstep.

Can you tell me what speedstep is exactly?  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im glad you went i7 man. really i am. everyone seems to be too bitchy to even think about getting i7.



Bro, I loved my AMD rig, but it was itching me to try out intel for a while, so here I am.

this chip continues to amaze me the more I use it, lets see what it has in store for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I'm not too bitchy, just too poor. lol.



I feel ya, I got my bonus from my job, thats why I am i7 now, if not I would have just gotten a new AMD board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, I loved my AMD rig, but it was itching me to try out intel for a while, so here I am.
> 
> this chip continues to amaze me the more I use it, lets see what it has in store for me



it just feels fast as fuck doesnt it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it just feels fast as fuck doesnt it?



well, everyday use, I mean how much faster can it feel?  But benchmarking just changes completely, the difference is night and day.

Funny thing is my best 3dmark CPU score was 4997 with my 9850 at 3.4 GHz.   the core i7 at default clocks with turbo mode enabled did over 5200 !!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, everyday use, I mean how much faster can it feel?  But benchmarking just changes completely, the difference is night and day.
> 
> Funny thing is my best 3dmark CPU score was 4997 with my 9850 at 3.4 GHz.   the core i7 at default clocks with turbo mode enabled did over 5200 !!!!!



dood....

my 920 at 4ghz gets 25k with 3 gtx260 at stock in vantage

OC the vid cards a bit and i got over 28k STILL at 4ghz.

thats a MONSTER improvement on JUST video power cause the i7 can feed the data to the cards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dood....
> 
> my 920 at 4ghz gets 25k with 3 gtx260 at stock in vantage
> 
> ...



yep, with only 100 MHz increase, my sm2 score jumped about 300-350 points!!!!!

This was on the CPU, not the card.  for some reason I cant overclock my card more than 810 core and 1100 memory.   I gotta volt mod it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

i need to fix my fans on my x2's before i can run them again. asus top bios has them stuck at 100% and i cant stand it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i need to fix my fans on my x2's before i can run them again. asus top bios has them stuck at 100% and i cant stand it.



hahahaha, that must suck dude, sorry if I laugh, but damn, the fans are noisy as hell!!!!! I could only imagine.

EDIT:  I just ran my VGA fan at 100% for like 30 seconds, oh man, i'm not laughing at ya no more!! 



Hey fit, i'm really loving this EVGA board bro, its got a nifty little utility too!!!!


check it out:

http://www.evga.com/eleet/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

send it to me. i want to see if it works on my board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

here you go fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

seems to work on my x38. no OCing though. i will give the i7 a try in the morning.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> seems to work on my x38. no OCing though. i will give the i7 a try in the morning.



cool let me know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

here is what the rig looks like now, tomorrow i'll put everything back in the case, for now this was just to test it and make sure its working before I put everything back in the case.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

dont ask me how i did this...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

anyone having problems with their i7 setup getting over 200bclk....

use a 19x multi on the 920
and i would assume using a lower multi on the 940 would work as well.


somehow this lets me get to 210bclk(so far) and its A LOT more stable than 20x


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone having problems with their i7 setup getting over 200bclk....
> 
> use a 19x multi on the 920
> and i would assume using a lower multi on the 940 would work as well.
> ...



so was that the secret you were sharing here?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

sorta yes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> sorta yes.



interesting!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

this is where i'm at right now, any suggestions???

I started prime for a few seconds so the temps can rise for you guys, doesnt get much hotter than that, I dont have it in a case yet, maybe thats why. I think i might hold off until I put it under water to put it in a case, should stay cooler in the open how it is now 






here is a shot of my Memory


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

I think a Core i7 Build is just to expensive. I think that I am going to stick with AMD a PII setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

Castiel said:


> I think a Core i7 Build is just to expensive. I think that I am going to stick with AMD a PII setup.



Castiel sorry about this, 

but it is just as expensive almost.  Phenom II will be about $25 less than the i7 920, the board is about the same price, I got my EVGA for $298, a high end board will be $200 for a PII setup, and the RAM you can find some good and cheap DDR3 ram, dual channel of course.  Perfectly fine for me so far.


It is only about $100-200 dollar difference between PII and i7, definitely worth the extra money to me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

CP... DONT run any p95 or orthos until you get better cooling. 

you may want to turn your vcore up a good bit and run superPI 32m a few times. that will burn in the cpu and loosen it up a bit for better OCing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Castiel sorry about this,
> 
> but it is just as expensive almost.  Phenom II will be about $25 less than the o7 920, the board is about the same price, I got my EVGA for $298, a high end board will be $200 for a PII setup, and the RAM you can find some good and cheap DDR3 ram, dual channel of course.  Perfectly fine for me so far.
> 
> ...



yeah... and think if you bought a real AM3 board. they wont be that cheap at first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> CP... DONT run any p95 or orthos until you get better cooling.
> 
> you may want to turn your vcore up a good bit and run superPI 32m a few times. that will burn in the cpu and loosen it up a bit for better OCing.



damn dude is it that bad for real on the stock cooler?  Holy cow, guess i'll do that then better for testing stability.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah... and think if you bought a real AM3 board. they wont be that cheap at first.



I know that. That is why I am going to be waiting for a while till I even start purchasing stuff for that build. I think I am just going to be upgrading my current one.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 14, 2008)

Personally, the reason why I moved to Intel side is, I'm affair of another Phenom.

I rather choose an CPU with obvious performance, than an CPU that I know nothing about.

Beside, I like triple-channel memory, and Intel Matrix Storage raid.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

Castiel said:


> I know that. That is why I am going to be waiting for a while till I even start purchasing stuff for that build. I think I am just going to be upgrading my current one.



Castiel, Phenoms are going to be cheap with the release of the PII.  Why not grab a 9850 for cheap bro, and get a decent 790 GX board, like a biostart  790GX3, great board, supports socket AM2+!!!

if you know what I mean by that.  Of course if you ahve the budget for a better build, why not go for it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Castiel sorry about this,
> 
> but it is just as expensive almost.  Phenom II will be about $25 less than the i7 920, the board is about the same price, I got my EVGA for $298, a high end board will be $200 for a PII setup, and the RAM you can find some good and cheap DDR3 ram, dual channel of course.  Perfectly fine for me so far.
> 
> ...



Just adding to your post CP:

You also have the added premium of going either crossfire or SLI with the X58 chipset.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just adding to your post CP:
> 
> You also have the added premium of going either crossfire or SLI with the X58 chipset.



correct


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

i found a DEAD WALL here. 218bclk is max


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i found a DEAD WALL here. 218bclk is max



won't post at anything over 218bclk??


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Castiel, Phenoms are going to be cheap with the release of the PII.  Why not grab a 9850 for cheap bro, and get a decent 790 GX board, like a biostart  790GX3, great board, supports socket AM2+!!!
> 
> if you know what I mean by that.  Of course if you ahve the budget for a better build, why not go for it.



I see yeah now.Yeah, I have the right budget. Right now I have the case now for my next build(HAF 932) and I am just seeing what to do. I have talked about before getting a i7 for Christmas, but with seeing about the PII's I have been thinking about going towards them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

nope. SOLID as a rock wall.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nope. SOLID as a rock wall.



so 218 works for you or not?  Haha, sorry got me lost there bro.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

218 will not boot but i can get it to 218 in windows and bench fine. 219 is hardlock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> correct



I mean look at the cost of a GOOD 790i board or a 780a board. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131274

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131292

IMO, if your looking into either of those options there is no reason not to go the extra mile for an i7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

Castiel said:


> I see yeah now.Yeah, I have the right budget. Right now I have the case now for my next build(HAF 932) and I am just seeing what to do. I have talked about before getting a i7 for Christmas, but with seeing about the PII's I have been thinking about going towards them.



either way I dont think you can go wrong.  But intel is definitely the better choice here as far as performance.  Now, one thing you gotta keep in mind is the upgrade path of a PII.

At least my M3A79-T board is socket AM3 ready so I can even pop in a PII am3 without having to get a new board.  So that helps out AMD as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## J-Man (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey. I would like to know how to overclock a Core i7 CPU before I plan on getting my Core i7 920. With my current setup, you just raise the FSB and it increases the CPU frequency and RAM (if it's linked) etc. I know how to overclock a setup like mine BUT Core i7 is what I don't understand. When overclocking, you'll need to fiddle with the QPI and Uncore? Anything else? Can someone run me through on how to overclock a Core i7 CPU? A Youtube video I watched a few days ago explained how to overclock a i7 and the guy set the QPI to like x38 or something and he did something to the Uncore then did something else but I didn't understand it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

does my clock for voltage seem right?

3.1 Ghz @ 1.18v????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


>



so i'll take that as a yes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

J-Man said:


> Hey. I would like to know how to overclock a Core i7 CPU before I plan on getting my Core i7 920. With my current setup, you just raise the FSB and it increases the CPU frequency and RAM (if it's linked) etc. I know how to overclock a setup like mine BUT Core i7 is what I don't understand. When overclocking, you'll need to fiddle with the QPI and Uncore? Anything else? Can someone run me through on how to overclock a Core i7 CPU? A Youtube video I watched a few days ago explained how to overclock a i7 and the guy set the QPI to like x38 or something and he did something to the Uncore then did something else but I didn't understand it.



i'm still learning myself, I just set the vcore and upped the BCLK, everything on auto so far.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

J-Man said:


> Hey. I would like to know how to overclock a Core i7 CPU before I plan on getting my Core i7 920. With my current setup, you just raise the FSB and it increases the CPU frequency and RAM (if it's linked) etc. I know how to overclock a setup like mine BUT Core i7 is what I don't understand. When overclocking, you'll need to fiddle with the QPI and Uncore? Anything else? Can someone run me through on how to overclock a Core i7 CPU? A Youtube video I watched a few days ago explained how to overclock a i7 and the guy set the QPI to like x38 or something and he did something to the Uncore then did something else but I didn't understand it.



all you have to do is manually set the vcore and crank the bclk up. everything else can stay on auto. the 920 wont clock to where you need to play with the other settings.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> either way I dont think you can go wrong.  But intel is definitely the better choice here as far as performance.  Now, one thing you gotta keep in mind is the upgrade path of a PII.
> 
> At least my M3A79-T board is socket AM3 ready so I can even pop in a PII am3 without having to get a new board.  So that helps out AMD as well.



Ahh ok. I was looking at that board, is the blue lanes that run at 16x?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> all you have to do is manually set the vcore and crank the bclk up. everything else can stay on auto. the 920 wont clock to where you need to play with the other settings.



after reading that, I feel soooo much better hahahaha.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

haha, awesome, I just noticed that my board on the LCD Poster displays CPU temperatures while in windows


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 14, 2008)

as i see everything is ok now...
glad you worked it out...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> as i see everything is ok now...
> glad you worked it out...



yes and no. i cant run 20x multi over 4ghz and 19x maxes at 218 bclk. kinda disappointing.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 14, 2008)

there are always preffered multis.....
i can have my best mhz (~5200mhz) only with X27....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

what do i need to do to get it stable to bench? it hard locks when 3dm bench begins.


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 14, 2008)

New bios for Asus P6T Deluxe. Seems to work fine here.
Restart after bios 'Save and Exit' seems to work ok now.
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

if no one has seen these yet i'll show you now...


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 14, 2008)

I think i may have found two problems.

1) First problem is that it appears my PSU is stressing.
Under load my +12v rail drops to 11.88v-11.93v. I am
sure this IS causing some OC instability.

2) Under load the chipset can get really hot. Mine has
reached 59c with 100% load and i have a fan on it.
Is this normal, is this ok, i have no clue what is acceptable?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

yes.. mine got to 60+ under load. thats why i went water. 

what psu you have? mine was doing that but i fixed it with the voltage adjustments.... thats yet another reason why i LOVE pc power and cooling.


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yes.. mine got to 60+ under load. thats why i went water.
> 
> what psu you have? mine was doing that but i fixed it with the voltage adjustments.... thats yet another reason why i LOVE pc power and cooling.



Am still trying to figure out if the Swiftech MCW-NBMAX
will fit on an Asus P6T.

Am using a Apevia 680w PSU. For sure will be upgrading
to probably a Thermaltake 750w.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

hmmm.... idk. i just took a look and it doesnt look good on the NB-MAX. thats the one i have and its decent. i think it would be better with some sorta fins or a pin structure inside.

can you remove that black fin thingy from the NB?


----------



## msgclb (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> if no one has seen these yet i'll show you now...



Any idea when they will be available and the cost?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

$700-800 at least. i think you can order them from corsair direct but idk.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

ok, here is my latest 3dmark run, I can't wipe the damn smile off my face


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

lol... and im almost 10k on top of that.


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hmmm.... idk. i just took a look and it doesnt look good on the NB-MAX. thats the one i have and its decent. i think it would be better with some sorta fins or a pin structure inside.
> 
> can you remove that black fin thingy from the NB?



Yes as shown in the pics of this post. It looks like
it was made for it.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/showpost.php?p=3451890&postcount=32


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

here is a comparison, between my Phenom and my i7  at same clocks, both on GPU and CPU

Phenom




Core i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> lol... and im almost 10k on top of that.




you fucker, shut up!!! hehehe

Come one single 4870, im only at 3.3 GHz, I think its actually looking pretty darn good for 3.3 GHz.  What do you think?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> Yes as shown in the pics of this post. It looks like
> it was made for it.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/showpost.php?p=3451890&postcount=32



can you measure the hole pattern diagonally for me? i will tell you if it will work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you fucker, shut up!!! hehehe
> 
> Come one single 4870, im only at 3.3 GHz, I think its actually looking pretty darn good for 3.3 GHz.  What do you think?



single 4870x2 here. 4.2ghz though. 

you're doing good. keep going though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> single 4870x2 here. 4.2ghz though.
> 
> you're doing good. keep going though.



I will!!!!  Thanks.


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> can you measure the hole pattern diagonally for me? i will tell you if it will work.



Well it appears to be 2 3/8".


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> Well it appears to be 2 3/8".



can you use mm? if not thats ok.


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> can you use mm? if not thats ok.


If i'm not mistaken that is like 35mm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> If i'm not mistaken that is like 35mm.



should work man. that looks about what mine is.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 14, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> Well it appears to be 2 3/8".



My untrained eye says that  2 3/8" is 60mm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

there are 2 hole patterns though. same as the rampage 2 extreme. one being a tad larger than the other.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 14, 2008)

Over 4GHz with the Core i7 920!? I can't wait to get my 920!


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> there are 2 hole patterns though. same as the rampage 2 extreme. one being a tad larger than the other.



Yes. The other set of holes is for the optional fan standoffs.
Am not sure if a wb can be screwed in those.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 14, 2008)

For some reason, after I updated my bios to F4J, the CPU stopped jumping back to 20x under heavy load. (200x21, 4.2GHz)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

you may just go with a standard NB cooler man. now that i look at it it may not work. IDK why they did things like that.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 14, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> For some reason, after I updated my bios to F4J, the CPU stopped jumping back to 20x under heavy load. (200x21, 4.2GHz)


 Nice overclock. Are you gonna try and push it more?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 14, 2008)

J-Man said:


> Nice overclock. Are you gonna try and push it more?



I'm playing with it, but I don't think I can get any higher than this with my heatsink.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 14, 2008)

If I would get to the point of adding a NB block to my P6T Deluxe then I think I would want to remove the fins as in this image and try to attach it using the same screws. So the question that needs answered is what is the distance in mm between the two screw holes identified by the red line (center to center)? Of course you'd need to know if using the screws would work. Just looking at it without getting access to the screws it looks like 45mm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23638

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23637

same... and both work on your board. EK confirmed.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 15, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm playing with it, but I don't think I can get any higher than this with my heatsink.


You should be happy at that clock, I would be. 3.8GHz is hella fast man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## msgclb (Dec 15, 2008)

P6T Deluxe NB/SB/MOSFETS

EK-NB/SB 5 Northbridge Water Block - Acetal $44.95

EK-NB/SB ASUS 1 Chipset Block $38.95

EK-Mosfet ASUS X58 KIT - Acetal $79.95

Motherboard NB/SB and Mosfets water block compatibility list


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 15, 2008)

J-Man said:


> You should be happy at that clock, I would be. 3.8GHz is hella fast man.



Yeah, but it's Overclocking after all, you can't stop when you still have hopes that it can get higher. And it's fun too. 

So far, this is the highest clock that I could run prime95.






This is with HT disable, there is no way I could run prime95 at 4GHz with HT enabled. 

I stopped the test after 3 hours and a half, and moving to the next step...


----------



## J-Man (Dec 15, 2008)

This is on air cooling? That's awesome! I should achieve 4GHz on the 920 with my CPU cooling.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

well... i think i have found the limit of all my hardware. i cant get any better scores and its cause the 4870x2s are at max oc, 920 is at max oc and gtx260s are at max oc.


time to help CP....


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 15, 2008)

lol @ pic


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> if no one has seen these yet i'll show you now...



I think I've found the first really attractive piece(s) of hardware to me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> well... i think i have found the limit of all my hardware. i cant get any better scores and its cause the 4870x2s are at max oc, 920 is at max oc and gtx260s are at max oc.
> 
> 
> time to help CP....



 


hahaha that was awesome, and then you do a happy face with the ketchup (assuming its ketchup)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

little higher, 3.4 Ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

check this! almost dead even!!!




fitseries3 said:


> get on up, get on up.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

BAM!!!!!!!

its 2f outside and my thermometer says 18f in here and dropping by the min.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2008)

Holy shiz fits! Does the Physx processing really help with such high end sh*t? Also on a side note, that's bad luck to have your gpu clock @ 666!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

hahahahahahah~!!!!!

physx ROCKS man. the guys on XS think its bullshit but who cares.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> BAM!!!!!!!
> 
> its 2f outside and my thermometer says 18f in here and dropping by the min.



DO IT!! 30k!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

ah the suspense...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2008)

fit i have to say i know you can do it and i always knew it was going to be you but TPU is going to have a WR finally and i must say not only am i proud to know you but seriously im so excited for you its rediculous


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

the funny thing is im doing this with regular hardware thats not really moded in any way.

heres the list of things i have done...

modded gtx260 bios for more voltage
modded both sapphire 4870x2s with asus top bios(modded fanspeeds and voltage)
microlapped cpu, NB, gtz, and nb-max with toothpaste... LOL, it does help guys. 
im running 4 scythe ultra kaze 133cfm fans. 2 on video cards, 2 on mobo/vrm's
window is open and ambient temps are currently 12f and still dropping. VERY cold in here but i'll survive. 

nothing really too odd. i run x2's fans at 45% and gtx's fans at 60%.

cyberdruid suggested that i run my iwaki rd30 ~18v instead of 24v. at 18 its slow enough to allow the water to absorb more heat. fans on rad are adjusted by what i think it needs. i kinda wish there was a software controlled way to do this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hahahahahahah~!!!!!
> 
> physx ROCKS man. the guys on XS think its bullshit but who cares.



fit do you like that forum at all bro?  For some reason I don't.  There are silly rules and the community is nothing like here bro.  I just like stopped login in today, its ridiculous!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

i do but there are alot of doods on there that think they are better than everyone else.

i want everyone to check out a new site that im going to be repping now...

http://www.realredraider.com/

you can also find martins liquid lab there as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i do but there are alot of doods on there that think they are better than everyone else.
> 
> i want everyone to check out a new site that im going to be repping now...
> 
> ...



I hate that about XS just because you dont sport a $3k system they think you must not know as much as them or tht your inferior in some way...or that their site is the best because fugger or sometshit logs on their. well we got george so w/e


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2008)

btw fit 1up on the rep job grats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> I hate that about XS just because you dont sport a $3k system they think you must not know as much as them or tht your inferior in some way...or that their site is the best because fugger or sometshit logs on their. well we got george so w/e



i 2nd that till death!!!  couldn't have been said better.  I got into a little argument in an AMD thread I was subscribed to.  Guy started to bash me because I had posted that I got the rig running, but that i bought an i7, and some guy asked me for a comparison, and I told him that you know, that I am getting way better results and stuff, and this guy jumps in and says that he will kick my ass with his Phenom II and that to not go off topic, that I don't have to go on their and rub it in their face because I made a better choice, WTF!!!!!!  lame


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i do but there are alot of doods on there that think they are better than everyone else.
> 
> i want everyone to check out a new site that im going to be repping now...
> 
> ...



that site seems pretty cool, you became a member already?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

im a vendor on there. i'll be posting some interesting stuff on there and here soon.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i 2nd that till death!!!  couldn't have been said better.



I mean dont get me wrong their are some intelligent people over their and TPU and XS probably have the biggest site rivelry in existence but the general mood over their is pretty intolerable if you ask me. and imo their staff needs an overhaul for letting that atmosphere slide. and dont get me started on the rules and regs.....rediculous i sighned up to help someone in a thread and i wasnt approved for 2 weeks...still dont remember what i was going to reply to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im a vendor on there. i'll be posting some interesting stuff on there and here soon.



i'll join soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> I mean dont get me wrong their are some intelligent people over their and TPU and XS probably have the biggest site rivelry in existence but the general mood over their is pretty intolerable if you ask me. and imo their staff needs an overhaul for letting that atmosphere slide. and dont get me started on the rules and regs.....rediculous i sighned up to help someone in a thread and i wasnt approved for 2 weeks...still dont remember what i was going to reply to



no of course, but that is in every forum, every forum has their group of intelligent members, and what I do like about XS is that they have lots of xtreme stuff like, ln2 bechmarks and extreme overclocking threads and such.  Interesting you know, but yeah, the atmosphere there is just not to my liking.


----------



## Binge (Dec 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> no of course, but that is in every forum, every forum has their group of intelligent members, and what I do like about XS is that they have lots of xtreme stuff like, ln2 bechmarks and extreme overclocking threads and such.  Interesting you know, but yeah, the atmosphere there is just not to my liking.



The colors over there are also all wrong


----------



## msgclb (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i do but there are alot of doods on there that think they are better than everyone else.
> 
> i want everyone to check out a new site that im going to be repping now...
> 
> ...



Look what I found on your 'repping' site.

For those looking for a NB/SB/MOSFETs watercooling solution for the P6T Deluxe then this might be what you're looking for.

Naekuh's P6T-Deluxe Blocks


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i do but there are alot of doods on there that think they are better than everyone else.
> 
> i want everyone to check out a new site that im going to be repping now...
> 
> ...



Joined!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

alright so this is where i'm at right now.  3.4 GHz @ 1.2v.  RAM at 678 MHz, NB at 2713 MHz, and QPI @ 3052 MHz.

I tried to 3dmark at 3.5 GHz 1.25v and it crashed right after it finished, however, since my LCD poster displays CPU temps while in windows, during 3dmark it reached 80ºc.  So I backed down to 3.4 Ghz after and limited myself for now.  I think i'm just going to order the Apogee GTz and putting under water this week, can't wait any longer, temps are getting ridiculous.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 15, 2008)

196Baseclock, x21 multi, 4.116MHz, 1.35v, HT disabled.

Prime 95, In-place large FFTs option.

From 7PM -> 2:30AM.







EDIT: passed 13 hours.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2008)

why disable HT?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

HT uses a TON more voltage.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2008)

ahhh ok good to know


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 15, 2008)

I was able to boot into Windows, surfing webs at 4.2GHz with HT enable, 1.375v vcore, when I increased the CPU PLL to 2.0v (system won't boot into Windows at 1.9v  2.2v or AUTO).

But I couldn't do any tests with it.

Bin said my QPI speed is too low, and that's why my system is not stable. But did you mean QPI link speed? or NB frequency?

System won't post with x44 QPI link speed, but I was able to boot into Windows with Uncore x20 (4000MHz). But that didn't help...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

is 2v pll in the red zone on your board?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> is 2v pll in the red zone on your board?



Nope.

EDIT: The only red zone in my bios is memory voltage, I think it's 2v+


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

2v pll + is RED danger zone on my board. must be an asus only thing. 


where is the red zone? is there a yellow zone?

you said 2v pll got it to boot... i wonder if that will help me with my problems. 

i know the NB needs a good bump if you are running ram over 1600mhz. i run NB up to 1.53v with 3 video cards. 1.3v is fine for 1 or 2 cards though.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 15, 2008)

I just re-checked my bios.

There is purple zone 2v+, and red zone 2.3v+, and this is memory voltage.

Beside this, there is nothing else is mark with color. Even CPU voltage, it can go up to 1.9v, and it's all white...

I got the Windows to boot 6 time into Windows with CPU PLL 2.0v and 2.1v (didn't try more than 6 time), but not with 1.9v ->1.98, or 2.2v+


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry for the double post.

This is the reason why, in 3DMark 2006 SM 2.0 test, the score is lower when you have HT enable. I think the SM 2.0 only support up to 2 or 4 threads, and It thinks the first core, and the second viture core is physical core, and left the true core out.

Few of my games have the same behavior, especially in Company Of Heroes, I got x2 FPS when I have HT disable.
http://www.techradar.com/news/compu...s/how-windows-vista-drags-core-i7-down-480468


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> This is the reason why, in 3DMark 2006 SM 2.0 test, the score is lower when you have HT enable. I think the SM 2.0 only support up to 2 or 4 threads, and It thinks the first core, and the second viture core is physical core, and left the true core out.
> 
> ...


So then, all you would have to do is manually set your affinity to overcome it?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> So then, all you would have to do is manually set your affinity to overcome it?



I'm not sure which one is the true core. Beside I still can't run 4 cores over 4GHz with HT enable, so I'm sticking with 4.1GHz and HT disable for now. 
I'm so sick of all the crashing, and hitting del button in the past few days, gonna do some gaming benchmarks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

alright ladies, this is what i'm at now, anything higher it crashes.  You think it crashes because the CPU needs more voltage, or coiuld it be anything else in the BIOS?

Pretty much everything is on auto except for the vcore and the bclk.  the ram is at 1.6v, and the timings are set to spd, but manually.  Suggestions, advise???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

set ram timings to 9-9-9-24.

1.65v-1.7v vram

3.6ghz needs about 1.34v-1.38v

you can try disabling HT.


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah if you don't want to volt then go for HT off.  Right now I'm pushing 1.4v for 4.2GHz bench/stress test stable with HT on.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 16, 2008)

Binge said:


> Yeah if you don't want to volt then go for HT off.  Right now I'm pushing 1.4v for 4.2GHz bench/stress test stable with HT on.


 4.2GHz!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

you act like thats alot. up to 4.5ghz is typical with the 920.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright ladies, this is what i'm at now, anything higher it crashes.  You think it crashes because the CPU needs more voltage, or coiuld it be anything else in the BIOS?
> 
> Pretty much everything is on auto except for the vcore and the bclk.  the ram is at 1.6v, and the timings are set to spd, but manually.  Suggestions, advise???



Are you using the 2GB Corsair XMS DDR3 1333 kit shown in your system specs? If so, then are you sure they will run DDR3-1400 9-9-9-24-1T? You might try a lower memory multiplier to see if it's the memory holding you back.

Permanent RealTemp beta link:
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip

I believe the current version is 2.90 RC2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> set ram timings to 9-9-9-24.
> 
> 1.65v-1.7v vram
> 
> ...




Thanks fit.but I cant do nothing until my waterblock doesn't get here.  I am ordering tonight from Performance PCS, Apogee GTZ.


For now i'm fine at 3.5 GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

msgclb said:


> Are you using the 2GB Corsair XMS DDR3 1333 kit shown in your system specs? If so, then are you sure they will run DDR3-1400 9-9-9-24-1T? You might try a lower memory multiplier to see if it's the memory holding you back.
> 
> Permanent RealTemp beta link:
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip
> ...



I was actually thinking about that now, I'll try that before trying to add any voltage to anything.  Thanks.  and good looking out.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 16, 2008)

4.2GHz is a lot (fast)... Tut. I'd be happy at 4.2GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

J-Man said:


> 4.2GHz is a lot (fast)... Tut. I'd be happy at 4.2GHz.



yeah, if I get stuck at 4.2 GHz for whatever reason, i'll be happy!  However the if I can go higher, why not


----------



## J-Man (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, if I get stuck at 4.2 GHz for whatever reason, i'll be happy!  However the if I can go higher, why not


 With my cooling, I should hit 4.2GHz no problems then


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

actually its a PITA to get 4.2ghz to run 24/7. it also requires a damn good cooling setup.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

this guy said it pretty much flat out...



			
				fitseries3 said:
			
		

> A NOTE FOR YOU GUYS THINKING OF GOING WATER ON I7....
> 
> 2 pa120.3's, 6 scythe ultra kaze 133cfm fans, 1 iwaki rd30, gtz and nb-max can keep my i7 running at 4.2ghz all day BUT the water is 90f + and the rads are blowing HOT HOT HOT air.
> 
> the i7 does put of alot of heat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> actually its a PITA to get 4.2ghz to run 24/7. it also requires a damn good cooling setup.



hey fit what are you using to cool your CPU right now and what temps are you getting?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

look at my last post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> this guy said it pretty much flat out...



yikes, that scares me dude!!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 16, 2008)

@Chicken Patty, If your system won't post, try to change the ram timing tRC to 35 for all channels.
The stupid thing is, I could prime95 196baseblock x21, ~4100MHz for 12 hours, HT off, but I couldn't get it to run prime95 200x21, 4200MHz for 30 seconds.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

yup.

i benched 4.3ghz ONE TIME. i reboot the computer and it would not even post. i had to reset the bios.

i have a SUPER cooling setup on the way and soon a new cpu(possibly)


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 16, 2008)

What you gonna do with your old WC setup?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

selling it. its in my FS thread. only selling my rads though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> @Chicken Patty, If your system won't post, try to change the ram timing tRC to 35 for all channels.
> The stupid thing is, I could prime95 196baseblock x21, ~4100MHz for 12 hours, HT off, but I couldn't get it to run prime95 200x21, 4200MHz for 30 seconds.



Let me ask you, and well to everybody here as well, i'm new to DDR3 RAM, my RAM runs at a Command Rate of 1T, is this right?  Usually I know DDR2 runs at 2T for most RAM


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let me ask you, and well to everybody here as well, i'm new to DDR3 RAM, my RAM runs at a Command Rate of 1T, is this right?  Usually I know DDR2 runs at 2T for most RAM



I left it's at auto, and it's running 1T since I got this new setup, didn't have any problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> I left it's at auto, and it's running 1T since I got this new setup, didn't have any problem.



guess it'll stay on 1t then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, stable at 3.5 GHz, no voltage increase, weird, but hey its working for now.

Here is a couple of benchies at current clock, don't think its looking bad so far, once I flash my 4870 to the ASUS top BIOS, hopefully I can get a bit more out of the card and improve my 3dmark 06 score 


*3dmark 06:*






*wPrime 32M*





*Super PI 1M*





*Generic CPU Bench*


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 16, 2008)

i'll be joing you guys soon


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

good deal man! i may be getting a better chip soon.. possibly the same you have.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

look at that! 11th place worldwide.


http://hwbot.org/hallOfFame.do?type=result&applicationId=16


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Dec 16, 2008)

congrats fit!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

congrats to Morgoth on the purchase, should have lots of fun with that chip.

Congrats to fit as well for his accomplishment.  Now why settle for 11th heh fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

pcmark is a motherfucker to get a high score. you have to have TOP NOTCH parts for everything.

8 raided ssds, 4gpus, superclocked cpu, superclocked ram,... you get the point?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> I left it's at auto, and it's running 1T since I got this new setup, didn't have any problem.





fitseries3 said:


> pcmark is a motherfucker to get a high score. you have to have TOP NOTCH parts for everything.
> 
> 8 raided ssds, 4gpus, superclocked cpu, superclocked ram,... you get the point?



yeah I know, i ran it once on my AMD rig, saw the score and said, fuck this!!! hehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey guys, is having vdroop control on better, or I just leave it off, setting the voltage in the BIOS for the CPU is sooo confusing 

set it at something, when I boot up its completely different, WTF???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

enabled

try a new bios.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> enabled
> 
> try a new bios.



yeah, imma do that now, thanks for the tip.  I'll post up in a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

well I have now officially placed my order on Performance PCS for my water block and 1366 hold down plate.

Apogee GTZ as FIT recommended


----------



## merkk (Dec 17, 2008)

Dam CP
It weird to see you in the intel thread , now just having some fun with you dude you still not beat my 3dmark-06 score with my Phenom 9850 and 3850 video cards heheeh . Wish your best of luck with you new rig. PS you need a sec video card . http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9054809


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well I have now officially placed my order on Performance PCS for my water block and 1366 hold down plate.
> 
> Apogee GTZ as FIT recommended



Excellent choice. I saw my temps go down 8c with the GTZ.

Unfortunately for me, it seems my PSU is taking a crap so
am unable to do any higher OC for now. I have actually
had to cut my OC back to 3.2Ghz w/turbo off in order to
keep my pc from rebooting. It appears i have a bad capacitor
which i can hear draining power when i turn off the PSU.
On  further examination my 12v rail is dropping to  11.87v
with anything above 1.2v on the cpu. Am sure this was 
also the cause of some of my heating issues. Am now
looking at maybe getting a Antec TruePower TPQ-1000
1000W PSU. If anyone has any thoughts on a good PSU
please let me know. I currently run...
2 x sata HD
1 x dvd
1 x 8800GTX
4 x fans
1 x water cooling kit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

no 1000watt needed for ANYONE. 850 is about max anyone would need. 

pc power and cooling is what i suggest. im running a 860watt and it has kept the lights on with all the sick shit i have running. it has adjustable rails too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

*@ Jupiter*

What fit said is true.  PC power and cooling actually tend to under rate PSU a bit, i'm sure fit can tell you in better detail.  A 860W PSU can probably push cloe or about 900W of power, they even send you a sheet with like certain tests they run on the PSU before packaging it.  Its crazy, when its time for me to upgrade, i'm getting one of those, the one PSU you'll ever need dude.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

my spec sheet on my pc power 860 reads max output is 1138watts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

merkk said:


> Dam CP
> It weird to see you in the intel thread , now just having some fun with you dude you still not beat my 3dmark-06 score with my Phenom 9850 and 3850 video cards heheeh . Wish your best of luck with you new rig. PS you need a sec video card . http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9054809



Yeah bro, I decided to try it out bro, what can I say.  Well yeah you have quadfire right?

Anyhow thats a great score.  I am aiming somewhere in that area when I put the rig on water, higher cpu clock and once I flash my 4870 hopefully get some more out of it, I should have no problem getting up there, for now< I cant complain.  I went from 15400 to 17400+ 

anything new with your rig bro?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no 1000watt needed for ANYONE. 850 is about max anyone would need.
> 
> pc power and cooling is what i suggest. im running a 860watt and it has kept the lights on with all the sick shit i have running. it has adjustable rails too.



Depends on how high you plan to clock those cards. If you stay on air, then no, you don't need a 1000w cpu, but if you start to go more extreme with the clocks and voltmods, yes, you will need a 1000w+ psu. Kingpin, for example, uses a PCP&C 1200w *AND* a HX1000 at the same time. (tho the second PSU doesn't need to be that big, but I'm sure he got it free anyway. lol.) Anyway, the point is, neither one of those can power the rig at max clocks by itself.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

true true but not many ppl on tpu need a true 1000watts.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> true true but not many ppl on tpu need a true 1000watts.



Right. Nobody with normal cooling, anyway.


----------



## Binge (Dec 17, 2008)

Nobody with normal cooling, less that 3xGPUs, or an i7 >.>  I can't imagine...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

98% of TPU needs less than 750watts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

Question, does anybody know what the uncore frequency is by default???  Or how can you find that out?

Also what is uncore on the core i7's, can't find an answer anywhere.


----------



## Binge (Dec 17, 2008)

Uncore is every other function of the i7 other than the cores.  The default frequency is directly related to your memory speeds.  I hope this helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

Binge said:


> Uncore is every other function of the i7 other than the cores.  The default frequency is directly related to your memory speeds.  I hope this helps



Thanks, I get what it is now, so it is related to the Memory controller as well.  I saw a vid about some guy explaining how to overclock it and stuff he was saying there is usually not any increase and its better to leave it alone.  But I rather set it up manually if I knew what the default was, wouldn't leaving it on auto allow for it to adjust automatically?

Also, there are two voltages that should be kept within .05v of each other, I believe one is DRAM and the other is??


----------



## Binge (Dec 17, 2008)

DRAM and QPI/DRAM voltage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

Binge said:


> DRAM and QPI/DRAM voltage



got it.

QPI voltage is basically voltage for the IMC right?


----------



## Binge (Dec 17, 2008)

Bingo!  QPI is short for Quick Pass Interface and that is the memory controller.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

you read it all wrong.

vcore is whatever you need.

qpi/dram is whatever you need to drive the bclk

Vdram can be up to .5 - .7v higher that qpi/dram(qpi/dram x 1.5 = ~Vdram)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you read it all wrong.
> 
> vcore is whatever you need.
> 
> ...



got it, i wont be playing with them now, but eventually I might come across the point where I have to and I just wanted to have this straight.


----------



## merkk (Dec 17, 2008)

Na Cp just waiting for Phenom 2 940 to hit new egg i done what i can with this cpu . Pick up a sec. 4870 for your new rig and we meet up in the 20,000+ point land out at 3mark . Be safe have a merry X-mas CP i get out your guys thread .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

merkk said:


> Na Cp just waiting for Phenom 2 940 to hit new egg i done what i can with this cpu . Pick up a sec. 4870 for your new rig and we meet up in the 20,000+ point land out at 3mark . Be safe have a merry X-mas CP i get out your guys thread .



Yeah, I alrady spoke with my local store and I will take them my board on Saturday to replace it, still under the 3 month warranty with them 

This way when the Phenom II comes out, I can grab one and still have my AMD rig running.

However, I do need a 2nd 4870 bad bro hehe, hopefully soon, and come on dude, stick around, this thread is pretty darn right interesting, lots of stuff to read and learn about the core i7's even if you dont own or won't own one, its always good to know 

Plus I never saw myself sporting intel hardware, but here I am, can't be happier to be honest.  Still love AMD though


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


>



came across that the other day, interesting stuff.  

CPU's are a crazy piece of work!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my spec sheet on my pc power 860 reads max output is 1138watts


That is freaking awesome. I will keep that in mind for my next build
this summer. With me being poor right now and, in a big hurry to
get back on track before the boys get home for the holidays, i 
went with the CHEAP good PSU. Through nextag i found an Antec
850 for $119.00 after $100 discount plus 20% off. Should be here
in two days.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371009


Chicken Patty said:


> Also what is uncore on the core i7's, can't find an answer anywhere.


In CPU-Z the uncore is shown as the NB frequency. I have had
best luck when setting uncore to equal or a little higher then
QPI link freq.

P.S. i just want to say thanks guys. As usual this forum ROCKS.
This is not just a great place for info but damn, you guys are
just great.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 17, 2008)

i need more than 750w


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> That is freaking awesome. I will keep that in mind for my next build
> this summer. With me being poor right now and, in a big hurry to
> get back on track before the boys get home for the holidays, i
> went with the CHEAP good PSU. Through nextag i found an Antec
> ...



Thats not a bad deal on a PSU, but bro if you can get a pc power and cooling, do it, you wont regret it, like I said its my next step.

Thanks for the uncore tip, and thanks for the compliment, this forum is the s**t.  I joined xs and honestly I dont log on there no more, just not the same.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> That is freaking awesome. I will keep that in mind for my next build
> this summer. With me being poor right now and, in a big hurry to
> get back on track before the boys get home for the holidays, i
> went with the CHEAP good PSU. Through nextag i found an Antec
> ...



BTW, you mean setting the multi equal or a bit higher than the QPI, or the actualy clock it runs at equal or higher than the QPI.

I know with AMD your HT (QPI for intel) has to be equal or less than the NB frequency or you have stability issues.  Is it the same for the i7's?


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> BTW, you mean setting the multi equal or a bit higher than the QPI, or the actualy clock it runs at equal or higher than the QPI.


The actual clock freq..


Chicken Patty said:


> I know with AMD your HT (QPI for intel) has to be equal or less than the NB frequency or you have stability issues.  Is it the same for the i7's?


Indeed
The QPI Link freq. should be equal or less then the Uncore freq., at least
for me it worked best that way 'only slightly higher uncore, not too much'.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> The actual clock freq..
> 
> Indeed
> The QPI Link freq. should be equal or less then the Uncore freq., at least
> for me it worked best that way 'only slightly higher, not too much'.



so it basically works the same as AMD then, figured as they both have IMC's!!

Thanks dude!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's one guys understanding of the i7.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3495431&postcount=876

If you understand this then please explain it to the rest of us!

Here's one quote about the relationship between DRAM, Uncore and QPI..



> DRAM speed must be in a 1:2 ratio or less to Uncore speed which in turn must be in 1:1 or less ratio to QPI link speed (8:9 Uncore to QPI or lower is preferred as the more you approach 1:1 the more unstable the system becomes).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

msgclb said:


> Here's one guys understanding of the i7.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3495431&postcount=876
> 
> ...



just the quote drove me  hehe


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 18, 2008)

DRAM multiplier is 8, Uncore multiplier is 16, QPI Link multiplier is 36.

EDIT: I'm confused myself.

The QPI Link multiplier in my bios doesn't have anything lower than 36...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

when my net comes back ill explain it all in english so you guys can get a better idea.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 18, 2008)

hi guys i need your help when i overclock my i7 to 3ghz i lose 2gb of ram and it only picks up 4gb in the bios, is there a setting to change?


----------



## Binge (Dec 18, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> hi guys i need your help when i overclock my i7 to 3ghz i lose 2gb of ram and it only picks up 4gb in the bios, is there a setting to change?



I've never heard of that problem  and I've been trolling all over the place learning about i7 and helping people OC.  A problem with your board?  I'd contact the manufacturer.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 18, 2008)

Binge said:


> I've never heard of that problem  and I've been trolling all over the place learning about i7 and helping people OC.  A problem with your board?  I'd contact the manufacturer.



i just emailed them, i bet its a problem with there new bios that just come out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> i just emailed them, i bet its a problem with there new bios that just come out



Thank god I haven't upgraded to that BIOS yet, i'm using the one that came with the board, its the latest BIOS prior to their new one.

For now I only have 2 gigs so I dont know if i'll have that problem yet though.  Keep us posted on this issue please


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

i wanna send a thanks out to Nosboost300 and kursah.

remember.... this is at 3.5ghz








Nvidia FTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, so I finally got the hang of how the Voltage works on my setup.

Whatever you set it to in the BIOS, it is around .5v less in Windows.  For example, right now at 3.4 GHz I have BIOS set at 1.250v, in windows it is 1.200v.

So using the overclocking utility that came with the board and real temp open to monitor temps, I went to increase the voltage from 1.25v (utility gives values in the BIOS) to 1.30v so that in windows it'll be at 1.25v.  When I did that it shut off?  What could that be, temps didn't change as it happened as soon as I hit the apply button.

Could be that I had upped the clock before and was doing the voltage 2nd, maybe I need to do it the other way around so that it has the voltage needed before.  You guys think it was just unstable, or something with the increase in voltage?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2008)

hey fitseries3 do you have any problems with call of duty 5, some how i get abit of lag for about a minute then its fine after that, it only does it online sp fine, its the only game that dones it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

havent played it yet.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2008)

think i fixed my memory problem more volts though my ram when i oc i see all 6gb lol, i oced more it even came up with 2gb


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

NOTE: if you leave your qpi/dram on auto.... you can change your ram volts to whatever it needs to run. the board WILL auto adjust the qpi/dram voltage to stay within the guidelines of vdram ~ 1.5 x qpi/dram


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol guys.... oc your interwebz...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2008)

nope im still losing my ram dont know what making it happen


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3509895&postcount=194
from here... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=210275&page=8

i know its asus but its a x58 problem. not everyone has the problem.

im plagued with the cold boot problem.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3509895&postcount=194
> from here... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=210275&page=8
> 
> i know its asus but its a x58 problem. not everyone has the problem.
> ...



when X58 restart are they supposed to cut all power, becuase all fans and lights cut out


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

its an odd issue that alot of ppl are having. your not alone.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> its an odd issue that alot of ppl are having. your not alone.



so its not normal then  i dont realy want to send this back to evga took 4 months to get my old board back


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

evga only takes about 2 weeks man. i've done it a few times. i always got a new board sealed in the box.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2008)

i live in aus man and i sent my 780i off and i took 4 month, so the restarting is a bug?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah... damn that sucks.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2008)

ok i found this by testing, its seems to be a problem with the ram voltage, when uped over 1.6v you start to lose more ram
tested ram set at 1600Mhz cpu oced to 150 bus speed
1.6v all 6 gb 
1.65v - 4 gb 
1.70v and up - 2 gb

im running my ram on 6v lol at 8.8.8.24 at 1800Mhz 


ADDED A SCREENE


----------



## Binge (Dec 19, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> ok i found this by testing, its seems to be a problem with the ram voltage, when uped over 1.6v you start to lose more ram
> tested ram set at 1600Mhz cpu oced to 150 bus speed
> 1.6v all 6 gb
> 1.65v - 4 gb
> ...



Interesting.  Might be some sort of fail safe or... just failure when voltages reach that Intel "no-no" zone for ram voltage.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2008)

yer sound like some sort of fail safe, maybe so u dont kill your cpu, but running the ram at 1600mhz on 1.65 stock cpu speed is fine think up to 140 bus speed worked to, maybe because my ram is 1600mhz stock and thats the highest this board takes could be some thing to do with it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

try your ram in the other slots. on x58 its the slots furthest away from the cpu that are a1, b1, c1.

so its like this...


CPU___ a2, a1, b2, b1, c2, c1

use the 1's


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> try your ram in the other slots. on x58 its the slots furthest away from the cpu that are a1, b1, c1.
> 
> so its like this...
> 
> ...



im running it in the a1 slots like the manual said the green slots, i asked evga about the problem and the board restarting they said thats normal for X58 boards to cut all power when restarting, there still looking it to the memory problem they havent got back to me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

try this...

EDIT: dont use 18.... use the lowest setting other than auto or 0


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2008)

ok its set to 18 that with auto on, i uped the fsb to 155 i lose my ram again i have to keep droping volts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Finally got the i7 on water, check it out:


Cell phone pics, sorry bout the quality 
Block










finished system


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

wPrime, I never knew this thing uses all of the cores at 100%

Temps before would go into the 70's or 80's under full load, now:


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> wPrime, I never knew this thing uses all of the cores at 100%
> 
> Temps before would go into the 70's or 80's under full load, now:



Nice CP.  You should grab the latest beta of Realtemp.  Probably reads better and has a better layout.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Nice CP.  You should grab the latest beta of Realtemp.  Probably reads better and has a better layout.



Thanks dude, i'll go ahead and hunt for it now, ill let you know how it is


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

when you took it apart did you notice the odd lack of an oring?


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude, i'll go ahead and hunt for it now, ill let you know how it is



I have it, check the first post in the discussion thread, toward the bottom.  That usually has the most up to date beta I think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Can you guys explain to me what these voltages are please, also which one is my qpi/dram voltage???


What I think I know so far:

CPU vcore I know

CPU VTT????
CPU PLL????
DIMM voltage i know
DIMM DQ vref????
QPI PLL voltage????  memory controller voltage??
IOH vcore    NB voltage????
IOH/ICH ????
ICH vcore - SB voltage??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I have it, check the first post in the discussion thread, toward the bottom.  That usually has the most up to date beta I think.



thanks, ill grab it now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> when you took it apart did you notice the odd lack of an oring?



not really dude, looked all fine to me?  What o ring are you talking about?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

there isnt... thats whats odd. they designed it without one.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd love to watercool my Core i7 (next month) but can't find the 1366 kit for Swiftech Apogee GTZ.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

anybody wanna help me out with post # 858???? please


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

set vdimm to 1.65v or higher depending on your memclk

everything else auto(except vcore)


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can you guys explain to me what these voltages are please, also which one is my qpi/dram voltage???
> 
> 
> What I think I know so far:
> ...




CPU VTT = Memory controller voltage in the CPU. You got the rest right. And other things I'm not sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> set vdimm to 1.65v or higher depending on your memclk
> 
> everything else auto(except vcore)



I have it at 1.6v, but when i overclock I think you said this, but my dram drops to about 1.39v.  Don't think thats good right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

evga x58 has some SERIOUS problems. you need to read about it on evga forums.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> evga x58 has some SERIOUS problems. you need to read about it on evga forums.



dammit another forum to follow up on 

I def. gotta stop by there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

i manage to maintain myself on 14 forums these days


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i manage to maintain myself on 14 forums these days



jesus i find it hard enough with my forums these forums and pureoverclock...not to mention my accounts at XS H EVGA etc. and a few more i cant think of iv abandoned.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

TPU
RRR
OCN
[H]
XS
THG
EOCF
AT
HC
BG
BMXF
EVGAF
SLIZONE

i think i forgot one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

s**t  thats crazy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2008)

hmmm

TPU
[H]
XS
slizone
EVGA
Anand
OC forums
UBCD
OCZ
Mushkin
OC club
extreme overclocking
pureoc

their is another i visited the other day looking for a 780i FTW bios and i was surprised i was automatically logged in..forgot the name though

i keep up with

TPU
Mine
pureoc

sometimes UBCD


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 20, 2008)

Here, and
http://vozforums.com/index.php

Other forums, read-only.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

ok quickly just looking over the EVGA forums, i found a little overclocking guide for my board and I came to notice I had some power saving features on, woops!!!

voltage issue fixed, I can now go over 1.30v on the CPU.  DOn't know why, but once I disabled it, here I am 3.5 GHz 1.329v.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

read only... wtf. more like CANT READ ONLY LOL!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

crank that fucker and watch it burn CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> crank that fucker and watch it burn CP



going to now, lets see what it can do


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> read only... wtf. more like CANT READ ONLY LOL!



Haha, they have 1600+ active members there, and I can read them...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

4.2 GHz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

but see how you needed so much voltage? its HT man. sucks the voltage dry.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

Speaking of voltage, any word on what's safe for i7 for 24/7 use?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> but see how you needed so much voltage? its HT man. sucks the voltage dry.



Well I didnt know it was going to boot up at that much, I brought it down a lot, check it out: i ran all the benchies im about to post at 1.411v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Imma, go run 3dmark now and see whats up


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey CP, this is a little off topic, but can you use www.techpowerup*.org* to host your images. Imageshack is slow as balls for me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

use TPU capture guys.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

tpu capture just uploads it to tpu.org anyway.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

faster though. alot faster.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm about to order my parts. FIT already knows 

I'll be selling my current RAM and CPU so I'll be listing it here when I have my new rig up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

J-Man said:


> I'm about to order my parts. FIT already knows



woohoo, great dude.  What is your Nehalem build going to consist of?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

3dmark 06   now if I only stopped being lazy and flashed my card, I can hit over 18k easily on one card.  If I only could clock my card like Dark's   870 core


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> woohoo, great dude.  What is your Nehalem build going to consist of?


 ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme, Core i7 920, 6GB Corsair Dominator 1600MHz with fan and the Thermalright TRUE Black 120 eXtreme mounting kit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

J-Man said:


> ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme, Core i7 920, 6GB Corsair Dominator 1600MHz with fan and the Thermalright TRUE Black 120 eXtreme mounting kit



awesome bro, you are going to love it.  Keep us posted.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cors...Fits-onto-the-Memory-slots-to-cool-the-memory)

Will that fit onto the RAM?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 20, 2008)

At 3.8GHz and HT enable, it only requires 1.34v for vcore. I already test this with prime95, 7 hours+
And, 1.35 at 4.1GHz for HT disable.

I think these settings are the best for aircooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> At 3.8GHz and HT enable, it only requires 1.34v for vcore. I already test this with prime95, 7 hours+
> And, 1.35 at 4.1GHz for HT disable.
> 
> I think these settings are the best for aircooler.



what temps are you getting on air?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 20, 2008)

According to my mobo, it never cross 60C, according to coretemp and real temp, 65C max.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

going back to vista hurt me on my 3dmark 06 scores a bit, but heres vantage up 1000 points with just an overclock


i had sidebar running, TPU capture, i can probably squeeze a bit out of it if I disabled some unneccesary stuff.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 20, 2008)

Uhh... 10,000 for PI, 11,000 for Vantage, you're lucky with round numbers .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Uhh... 10,000 for PI, 11,000 for Vantage, you're lucky with round numbers .



haha, I know, i was just thinking the same thing



 although in vantage, that is my best till date, but could be better, my cpu score was lower at 4.2 GHz than it was at 3.3 GHz, weird.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey, Corsair Dominator RAM cooler. Will it fit onto the triple channel RAM I'm about to order?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

they have  a new one for your ram. idk where though


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't find the cooler seperate, it only comes with the 1866MHz RAM.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 20, 2008)

J-Man said:


> I'd love to watercool my Core i7 (next month) but can't find the 1366 kit for Swiftech Apogee GTZ.



Try these guys:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swapforincoi.html

Their shipping to South Africa is pretty reasonable, so you should have no issues.


----------



## coodiggy (Dec 20, 2008)

I read about 5 pages into this, nice job on the overclocking/3dmark score, but I haven't bene able to run 3dmark, I don't have it  so I don't know what the 3dmark numbers relate to in terms of gaming smoothness/fps etc.. I do however have aquamark3 on my quad core photo machine... It's Interesting how things have changed in the last 8 months, can that thing run Aquamark3? if it does can you post cpu score gpu score and max/min fps results from aquamark3? I'll send you a neet desktop photo


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok please someone answer me this. How much of a performance hit is there when you have HT disabled?


----------



## Binge (Dec 20, 2008)

HT?  Depends on the app.  No performance loss when gaming.  Some programs may see a performance increase.


----------



## Binge (Dec 20, 2008)

coodiggy said:


> I read about 5 pages into this, nice job on the overclocking/3dmark score, but I haven't bene able to run 3dmark, I don't have it  so I don't know what the 3dmark numbers relate to in terms of gaming smoothness/fps etc.. I do however have aquamark3 on my quad core photo machine... It's Interesting how things have changed in the last 8 months, can that thing run Aquamark3? if it does can you post cpu score gpu score and max/min fps results from aquamark3? I'll send you a neet desktop photo



I'm on it now man, results in a moment.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

Binge said:


> HT?  Depends on the app.  No performance loss when gaming.  Some programs may see a performance increase.



Oh ok cause a few pages back I saw someone post a higher clock with HT disabled thats used little to nothing extra over the vcore they used with HT enabled. Just beginning to learn the i7 stuff via reading. By the time I go i7 they would be out for a while and many many other guides/threads will be posted about them.


----------



## Binge (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 20, 2008)

Binge said:


> HT?  Depends on the app.  No performance loss when gaming.  Some programs may see a performance increase.



There are performance loss in MOST of games.

Games only see performance increase if they use up to 8 threads.

If games only support up to 4 threads, that's mean it only use 2 cores, and 2 virtual cores vs 4 true cores (HT disable).

EDIT: I think this is the Vista problem, it's shifting through all the cores according to load, and It thinks virtual cores = true cores.

I hope they will fix this in Windows 7 or the next SP for Vista.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 my memory is not on evga X58 Series Memory Support list, this could be the problem, theres other people with the same problem, theres lack of Support for 3x2gb sticks, the only person with out problems running 3x2gb stick is a guy with his memory on the list, i think the next bios update will fix this problem, i dont get any cold boots so thats not a problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

Man, FIT i remember when you told me the chip is fast as fuck ( the 920 ) I said yea, but how much faster would it get in everyday use, well at 4.2GHz, heck yeah it does get faster, everything just like opens up like instantaneous, extracting, installations, everything is just super super quick.

Man, this is awesome!!!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Man, FIT i remember when you told me the chip is fast as fuck ( the 920 ) I said yea, but how much faster would it get in everyday use, well at 4.2GHz, heck yeah it does get faster, everything just like opens up like instantaneous, extracting, installations, everything is just super super quick.
> 
> Man, this is awesome!!!



would i be able to hit 4.2 on air with my specs, do u mind send your setting my ways i would like to try


----------



## coodiggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the Aquamark3 results! looks like there's no multi-threaded optmization for that old benchy, but this should show what we'd see in our older games; I'm seeing the same kinda results on my quad core around 142k max at 3.1
I think it only uses one of the die's on that thing due to xp sp2 not using the full CPU. Saw some dual 7900gtx's running sli, oc'd core2 I think 3.9GHZ Getting 240k at Aquamark3!  

In the aquamark3 folder, there should be some folders that say "benchmark" "date here" one says "details pass1" Could you open up "details" in wordpad, then copy paste the lines of text starting with "Duration, ending with Avgshadedpixelspersec" this shows the min/max fps. Thanks again, I'll look through my photo's and pick you a good one for your desktop if you want


----------



## Binge (Dec 21, 2008)

I do not have any such folders   My apologies.


----------



## coodiggy (Dec 21, 2008)

OOPS, if  you click on the "submit results online" they get created in either user data or mydocuments, you don't have to submit results though


----------



## Binge (Dec 21, 2008)

Really I've uninstalled it already.  There were a lot of options like HT that I could not access.  I was only using the evaluation copy.


----------



## coodiggy (Dec 21, 2008)

That's OK, I have the evaluation as well, I get the file/folder created in my documents folder when I clicked on the submit online. even though they say to purchase it, the files get created/saved, so you can eventually submit the data to their "thing"  Do you remember what the lowest FPS was on the big explosion at the end?


----------



## Binge (Dec 21, 2008)

No idea.  All I remember was that it was VERY fast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> would i be able to hit 4.2 on air with my specs, do u mind send your setting my ways i would like to try



bro, I dont think you can do that on air, I dont know how good the air coolers out there now are for it.  I'll PM you a couple of tips your way.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

4.5ghz has been done on a TRUE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 4.5ghz has been done on a TRUE



wow!!!

but how were temps?


----------



## Binge (Dec 21, 2008)

Not much far off from water, but it would not hold load as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

Binge said:


> Not much far off from water, but it would not hold load as well.



i would figure, but thats pretty impressive for a cooler then


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

TRUE did 4.9ghz with a 965xe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> TRUE did 4.9ghz with a 965xe



guess thats def. the cooler to get if you are going to be on air.

Wasnt it fugger who did that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

nope.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nope.



well guess somebody other than fugger did that, but fugger did do that.  Unless its another guy called Fugger 


http://cde.cerosmedia.com/912ef8613212274d227d13a89708c9b7.s2f


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

new rampage bios fixes max bclk limit...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

to get this straight by Bclock you guys are talking about the FSB right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

there is no fsb. its called bclk now but yes. similar thing.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> there is no fsb. its called bclk now but yes. similar thing.



well in cpu-z it says FSB not BCLK and since im not an elietest and dont really care about technicalities as long as people understand FSB is good enough for me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

i wasnt trying to be mean sol. people are still confused by the change in terminology here so i just wanted to be sure that it was clear to other people. i know you understand it already. i know your not dumb. did you get your setup going yet? im excited to see some numbers with the gx2's

oh!!! i saw a guy that had put 2 thermalright HR-03's on his 9800gx2. have you thought of that?

i guess it wouldnt work with 2 cards in sli though hmmm....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

it says bus speed...




Chicken Patty said:


>


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i wasnt trying to be mean sol. people are still confused by the change in terminology here so i just wanted to be sure that it was clear to other people. i know you understand it already. i know your not dumb. did you get your setup going yet? im excited to see some numbers with the gx2's
> 
> oh!!! i saw a guy that had put 2 thermalright HR-03's on his 9800gx2. have you thought of that?
> 
> i guess it wouldnt work with 2 cards in sli though hmmm....



o man i wish i had my rig up....my cards are maxed so i have to wait  however the good part is my GF might have gotten me the rest of my build but i wont knoe till x-mas....im excited for the rig but i wont be pushing hard. until i get my block....for the GX2's im excited to see what they can do on the i7 rig since i an get 22+k on an E7200......i really wanted to get aftermarket coolers for my cards but like you said unfortunetely because of their sli config it makes it hard....but i might take the plunge get myself another rad and a stronger pump and get the GX2's on water.


sorry FSB bus speed read as the same thing when i looked at it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah... i've seen some really cheap gx2 blocks lately. if i find more i'll let you know.

have you tried running the gx2s with the outer casing off? i heard it helps with the temps.

im gonna get 2 gtx295's soon so i'll be running 4gpus soon. i cant wait!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah... i've seen some really cheap gx2 blocks lately. if i find more i'll let you know.
> 
> have you tried running the gx2s with the outer casing off? i heard it helps with the temps.
> 
> im gonna get 2 gtx295's soon so i'll be running 4gpus soon. i cant wait!!!



dude awsome 4GPU's is so win....as for the side asing no i havent taken them off at all i dont really care about how hot they get its more like im tired of how hot the inside of my case gets it heats up my physx card etc and with my side panel on the ambient rockets up like 10C so i wanted o put them on water that way my case doesnt become an oven...because then it just heats up the hoses and then theirs no cold water and then my WC fails and my parts set on fire.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

^^^ they catch on fire


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

i have 2 VERY nice rads for sale that should do an excellent job of keeping them cool.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have 2 VERY nice rads for sale that should do an excellent job of keeping them cool.



i know i really want one im just trying to get the $$


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

im looking for a gpu if that helps you any.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im looking for a gpu if that helps you any.



if thats whats implied i dont think ill part with mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fit, where are you posting the rads for sale, can't see it on your for sale thread???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> if thats whats implied i dont think ill part with mine



im not asking for your gx2s man. just a nvidia card in general. if you can find me a deal i will work with you on the rads.



Chicken Patty said:


> fit, where are you posting the rads for sale, can't see it on your for sale thread???



they are in my FS thread man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im not asking for your gx2s man. just a nvidia card in general. if you can find me a deal i will work with you on the rads.
> 
> 
> 
> they are in my FS thread man.



haha first page, or you are posting througout the thread?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:
			
		

> UP FOR SALE
> 
> 2 thermochill PA120.3's - MINT shape guys. VERY good rads. both come with brand new barbs of your choice. - $90 each obo



1st item on the list


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 1st item on the list



I was looking for the pics hehehe, are those the ones that you have your rig hooked up to?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

yes. pics soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yes. pics soon.



Hmmm, tempting, I gotta see when I get paid.  thats of course if you and solaris havent worked out a deal.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

pics added. 

check the link in my sig that says "help with my new build modders" everyone please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> pics added.
> 
> check the link in my sig that says "help with my new build modders" everyone please



will check it out now, both the pics and the thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im not asking for your gx2s man. just a nvidia card in general. if you can find me a deal i will work with you on the rads.
> 
> 
> 
> they are in my FS thread man.



all right ill shop around maybe talk to someone i know in a couple of companys what were you looking for anything particular?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2008)

9800gx2 or better. $200 or less preferred.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 9800gx2 or better. $200 or less preferred.



kk


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2008)

baseline run...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

nice run, have you ran 03?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

damn guys, check out this post over @ XS.  Supposedly this guy makes his own blocks, he made VREG, NB, and SB blocks for the EVGA x58 board, looks like some neat piece of work.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showpost.php?p=3524568&postcount=387


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice run, have you ran 03?



i'll run 03 soon. i was going for 05 benches but my rig started being an asshole again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i'll run 03 soon. i was going for 05 benches but my rig started being an asshole again.



uh oh.  Whats it doing now, wont pass the benchmark?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

3gpu's OCed makes anything crash. its not the power either. the cpu needs 1.6v+ to run over 4ghz for some gay reason.

im selling everything and starting fresh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 3gpu's OCed makes anything crash. its not the power either. the cpu needs 1.6v+ to run over 4ghz for some gay reason.
> 
> im selling everything and starting fresh.



everything as far as what, I know you got the mobo up, what else?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

check my FS thread in my sig.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1122795&postcount=29


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> check my FS thread in my sig.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1122795&postcount=29



damn dude your nuts, i guess thats part of starting fresh.  What are your plans now, the ASUS P6T, and what CPU, another 920 or you're going extreme 965 this time?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

asus p6t6 revolution in the mail
i'll get a new 920
3 55nm gtx260's then i'll step up to 3 gtx295's in jan.
i have 2 hwlabs gtx560's in the mail

EDIT: hahahah!!!! this is post 965. coincidence?


----------



## J-Man (Dec 25, 2008)

fit, sold your board yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

J-Man said:


> fit, sold your board yet?



not yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> asus p6t6 revolution in the mail
> i'll get a new 920
> 3 55nm gtx260's then i'll step up to 3 gtx295's in jan.
> i have 2 hwlabs gtx560's in the mail
> ...



damn dude thats a lot of money, but hey man, hopefully this setup will be nicer to you.  Can't wait to see the results with the new ASUS board in the mail, and the temps with the rad/fan setup you're getting


----------



## J-Man (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll give you $10 for it. You want it gone, I offered


----------



## Binge (Dec 25, 2008)

No offense but even in the spirit of joking it's kind of insulting.  I would cuss just about anyone out who would make such an offer.  I'll have some SLI results for the GTX280 tomorrow.  Let's see if I can handle SLI with my overclock.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have 2 hwlabs gtx560's in the mail



Where are you going to put that monster! I'd be interested in where you ordered it from as I can't find any online retailer that sells the hwlabs gtx560. 

I screwed up! I installed my CPU waterblock, reservoir and radiator and now I can't find my tubing. I thought that I ordered it but evidently not. I also installed my P6T Deluxe in an Antec 1200 and found that the 8-pin and 24-pin cables won't reach so I've had to order extension cables.

I opened a package that was under my imaginary Christmas tree and found it was a new Intel Core i7 965.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

it all goes in an external rig i have built. pics soon.

i got them from hwlabs in the Philippines


----------



## Binge (Dec 25, 2008)

msgclb said:


> Where are you going to put that monster! I'd be interested in where you ordered it from as I can't find any online retailer that sells the hwlabs gtx560.
> 
> I screwed up! I installed my CPU waterblock, reservoir and radiator and now I can't find my tubing. I thought that I ordered it but evidently not. I also installed my P6T Deluxe in an Antec 1200 and found that the 8-pin and 24-pin cables won't reach so I've had to order extension cables.
> 
> I opened a package that was under my imaginary Christmas tree and found it was a new Intel Core i7 965.



When you're done with the 965 pass it on my way, k? lol


----------



## msgclb (Dec 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it all goes in an external rig i have built. pics soon.
> 
> i got them from hwlabs in the Philippines



When you said 'in the mail' I thought you meant pony express.

I wish that I had more room for an external watercooling case and could find one that I liked.



Binge said:


> When you're done with the 965 pass it on my way, k? lol



Somebody should get some pleasure out of using it. The way things are going it will be the new year before I get back up and running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

msgclb said:


> Where are you going to put that monster! I'd be interested in where you ordered it from as I can't find any online retailer that sells the hwlabs gtx560.
> 
> I screwed up! I installed my CPU waterblock, reservoir and radiator and now I can't find my tubing. I thought that I ordered it but evidently not. I also installed my P6T Deluxe in an Antec 1200 and found that the 8-pin and 24-pin cables won't reach so I've had to order extension cables.
> 
> I opened a package that was under my imaginary Christmas tree and found it was a new Intel Core i7 965.



damn dude when do you expect to have some tubing??

Anyhow congrats on the 965 extreme, hopefully you get a good chip, I heard that there was a lot of variation in results of this CPU, like a lot of people getting chips that wont clock well.  Best of luck for you my friend


----------



## msgclb (Dec 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude when do you expect to have some tubing??
> 
> Anyhow congrats on the 965 extreme, hopefully you get a good chip, I heard that there was a lot of variation in results of this CPU, like a lot of people getting chips that wont clock well.  Best of luck for you my friend



The online retailer where I could get my tubing that would be 2nd day delivery is sold out of the 1/2" ID 3/4" OD. They do have 1/2" ID 5/8" OD. If they shipped it Friday then I should get it Monday. Any place else and I probably wouldn't get it until the new year. I've always used 1/2" ID 3/4" OD. Any comments about 1/2" ID 5/8" OD?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> well in cpu-z it says FSB not BCLK and since im not an elietest and dont really care about technicalities as long as people understand FSB is good enough for me.



IT says that for AMD too when it's not a FSB now.

There is a math problem to find it tho....So you can get that reading.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

msgclb said:


> The online retailer where I could get my tubing that would be 2nd day delivery is sold out of the 1/2" ID 3/4" OD. They do have 1/2" ID 5/8" OD. If they shipped it Friday then I should get it Monday. Any place else and I probably wouldn't get it until the new year. I've always used 1/2" ID 3/4" OD. Any comments about 1/2" ID 5/8" OD?



never used 1/2 tubing period dude! 

Well good to know its on the way bro, keep us posted, nice to know it'll be running soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

questions guys, is there a version of Memset that works for the i7/x58 setups????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

no.

soon.


03 benches underway...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no.
> 
> soon.
> 
> ...



argghhhhh, going to have to set timings in the BIOS then .

Keep us posted FIT.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> questions guys, is there a version of Memset that works for the i7/x58 setups????



Readonly for i7/x58.

CPU-Tweaker 1.0 beta4


memset40beta2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

msgclb said:


> Readonly for i7/x58.
> 
> CPU-Tweaker 1.0 beta4
> 
> ...



I got that over from XS but MEMSET tells me its not for this chipset, and cpu tweaker tells me its not for this CPU, WTF???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

same here. you need to reinstall the chipset drivers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> same here. you need to reinstall the chipset drivers



arghhhhhh, did you do that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> arghhhhhh, did you do that?



are you a pirate? yes. i did. it still doesnt work all the time.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got that over from XS but MEMSET tells me its not for this chipset, and cpu tweaker tells me its not for this CPU, WTF???



Both work on my P6T Deluxe.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3523658&postcount=1108


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

msgclb said:


> Both work on my P6T Deluxe.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3523658&postcount=1108



hmm doesnt work for me still


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> are you a pirate? yes. i did. it still doesnt work all the time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

oh and....



you cant have this...








7 beta 1 x64 with a few optimizations.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 25, 2008)

64 bit seven, just after I've spent ages torrenting it to play around with, wish I hadn't read your post saying there wasn't a 64 bit version out yet fit or is this one of those versions that can't be distributed because you subscribe to msdn or whatever it is?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

i have my MCSE and i do SOME testing for MS. i do have MSDN sub too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

damn fit way to go bro


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah right, that would explain the windows 7 x64 then, I'm 64 bitless sadly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> IT says that for AMD too when it's not a FSB now.
> 
> There is a math problem to find it tho....So you can get that reading.




I know what it is

at any rate can i contribute to the thread? got all my i7 stuff now  listed in specs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> I know what it is
> 
> at any rate can i contribute to the thread? got all my i7 stuff now  listed in specs.



Congrats Sol!!! woooohooo.  I see you got the same mobo as me, let mek now if you need some help, I kinda learned this mobo pretty decently.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 26, 2008)

damn this board is wicked finiky...lol i havent figured out how to OC at all it refuses...and do all i7's shut down when they restart? doesnt matter if i do it in windows or ctrl-ALT-DEL it shuts down for about 3 sec (as in no power to the rig) and starts back up again...doesnt seem to affect anything...just odd. anyone have some settings to try for me?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)

bad board it sounds like.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> damn this board is wicked finiky...lol i havent figured out how to OC at all it refuses...and do all i7's shut down when they restart? doesnt matter if i do it in windows or ctrl-ALT-DEL it shuts down for about 3 sec (as in no power to the rig) and starts back up again...doesnt seem to affect anything...just odd. anyone have some settings to try for me?



it is a normal thing for the EVGA x58 board to shut down on restart.  Mine does it completely normal.



Solaris, YGPM.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 26, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> it is a normal thing for the EVGA x58 board to shut down on restart.  Mine does it completely normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Solaris, YGPM.



wew thnx i was scared i was like omg wtf?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> wew thnx i was scared i was like omg wtf?



yeah I crapped my pants too!  But im used to it now


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 26, 2008)

There is a guide to overclock EVGA X58 on evga forum. It might help you.

My gigabyte shut down completely for half a second before it power on, that's when I restart the computer.

And when it power up, it will power up for a second, then off for a half (no lights, nothing), and then power on again. I guess it's a power-supply-test, before post.

Because, my old computer would boot up, even though I didn't connect the vga power cable. But with this board, it would make a really noisy beep BEFORE post if I don't connect the power cable for vgas.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2008)

so this thing refuses to OC i think i got almost 3Ghz out of her and that guide...ya doesnt really work CP you have some settings for me? and it wont run my ram either at its rated speed...their 1333mhz sticks and if i oc and try to bring my ram upto speed it wont boot ...funny thing is even if i dont try to oc and i try bringing my ram upto speed it still wont boot im stuck at 1066mhz their 1333mhz sticks 9-9-9-24 and when i enter 9-9-9-24 2T at the correct voltage the system refuses to post?


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

incompatibility w/your ram Sol.  Get different sticks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2008)

Binge said:


> incompatibility w/your ram Sol.  Get different sticks.



that would totally blow i got these for x-mas and instead of triple channel kits im just going to get 2 more of these. its cheaper./...but that doesnt explain why i can oc the proc even if leave the ram at 1066.


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

you can't get triple channel without triple channel sticks.  It will not register.  As for your OC it makes perfect sense.  The ram is incompatible.  If it is unstable as is then making the rest of the system unstable would greatly reduce the chances of successful benching etc.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2008)

Binge said:


> you can't get triple channel without triple channel sticks.  It will not register.  As for your OC it makes perfect sense.  The ram is incompatible.  If it is unstable as is then making the rest of the system unstable would greatly reduce the chances of successful benching etc.



what im saying is my ram is stable at the 1066 settings it is at now but if i try to OC the rig it will not post


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

And I'm saying "Roger Roger, 10 4 good buddy," I read that loud and clear.  1066 may not be completely stable with those sticks.  It could be 99.9999% stable but when you OC the stability exponentially drops even with the same clocks.  I know I'm being quick to point the finger at the ram and you don't really want that to be the case, but that seems to be the root of your issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Solaris, those are the settings I used bro, perfectly stable at 4.2 GHz.  My ram I can set it at 1333 and it boots fine, definitely could be a RAM incompatibility isssue!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Sol, try to leave everything on auto, leave the ram timings on auto too!  just set the BCLK to 170 and thats it, vcore auto and everything.  see if it boots.  That was my air setup and it worked flawlessly for 3.4 GHz


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, after a week of resting myself and my system (got sick of crashing and bluescreen), I'm back on OC.

I think I'm the only one with GIGABYTE board, and air cooler here, incase you missed my posts on this thread:

With HT enable, and TB off at 3.8GHz, and vcore 1.34 in bios, the system passed prime95 for 8 hours+.

With HT disabled, and  TB on at ~4.1GHz, and vcore 1.35 in bios, the system passed prime95 for 12 hours+.

These 2 above are the best one I have found.

The surprise part is, the cpu is hotter under 3.8GHz with HT enable than 4.1GHz with HT disable (5-7C different).
At 1.375 vcore with HT enable , the cpu temp would reach 70C, and 80C at 1.4v
And with the same voltage with HT disabled, the cpu temp is lower ~10C

After countless testing, and reading from different forums, my conclusion for my system are:

My system can not handle vcore 1.381vcore+ with HT enabled, too hot. It's *possible* with 1.4vcore and HT disabled.

Main objective: searching for the highest frequency with vcore under 1.4v

Secondary objectives:
1st. 4.2GHz HT enable under aircooling: Stopped.

2nd. 4.2GHz HT disable under aircooling: In progress.

When I got my cashback on February, I will move to WC, and I will re-do my 1st project.

What I'm doing right now:

I'm testing my system stability under this setting: baseclock 200x20, 4GHz, HT disable, TB off, , 1.35vcore, already passed prime95 for 3 hours.

If the system pass Prime95 for 8 hours+, I will move to the next step with TB on, and that's 4.2GHz

Until Microsoft fix the issue with Threads management, I will not run my system with HT enable, I hope the upcoming Windows 7 will be different.


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome back to the ring!  Don't get KOed


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

i will be reporting my findings soon along with a proper how to on i7 OCing. 

i have figured something out though. its alot easier to get it to run after you know what it wants from you 

i benched 4.16ghz last night at 1.3625v no problems. in fact... i benched for about 3 hours with no restarts at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Ok, after a week of resting myself and my system (got sick of crashing and bluescreen), I'm back on OC.
> 
> I think I'm the only one with GIGABYTE board, and air cooler here, incase you missed my posts on this thread:
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot for the input Kid, I will give this a shot too!  Right now im in the process of purchasing another rad or if I cant find one soon, I will mount my dual fan rad and see how that does against the heat monster i7.  Right now 4.2 GHz HT on and 1.411v temps get almost as high as yours.  The single fan rad just can't take it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2008)

I forgot to add, enable EIST on bios help stability.

According to my motherboard, EIST mean, the system will handle the VID for best performance and thermal.

It did not say anything about Speed Step, and I didn't see my CPU lower the speed. Weird?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2008)

all right guys ill give  it a try


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

HT on, all power saving features on, skewing and spectrum off, ram 1600 8-8-8-24 1.65v, the unclock trick Fitseries has been talking about, stock NB SB and PLL voltage, and lastly 1.38vCore in bios.  WHQL nVidia drivers 180.42 not as good of a cpu score from when I use 181.00, but there are no artifacts.  With a PhysX update my cpu score would be back up 2000 points.

I know someone else on these forums should have a good chip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

well, at 4.2 GHz with HT enabled I am perfectly stable, however any higher and it tkaes some more vcore which I cant afford due to temps.  So i decided to fiddle a bit with HT off.

I am now 4.3 GHz without increasing voltages over my 4.2 GHz ht enabled setup, stable so far, going to bench in a bit, maybe in the morning, i'm sleepy as heck.


here is what I have for now


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 27, 2008)

What VCore should be enough to run at 920 at 3.2Ghz and what vtt? people tell me the stock VCore is 1.10v is that right? 

im running mine on VCore at 1.15v and 200+ vtt? at 3.2Ghz


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2008)

/resubscribe stupid iphone


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> What VCore should be enough to run at 920 at 3.2Ghz and what vtt? people tell me the stock VCore is 1.10v is that right?
> 
> im running mine on VCore at 1.15v and 200+ vtt? at 3.2Ghz



Default vcore is 1.25 with my motherboard.

I was able to boot into Windows at 3.6GHz, and did some 3Dmark benchmarks, superpi, everest, ect... without crashing (didn't change any voltage setting).

So, I guess you don't need to change anything, just load default optimized settings with your mobo, and you are good.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 27, 2008)

i think 1.10 is stock for 920 because mine running fine on 1.15vcore at 3.2Ghz, try finding the lowest vcore u can it will cut down your temps


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 27, 2008)

i dropped it down to 1.10v and still its stable how low can i go lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2008)

Is that the vcore in bios? or CPU-z?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> What VCore should be enough to run at 920 at 3.2Ghz and what vtt? people tell me the stock VCore is 1.10v is that right?
> 
> im running mine on VCore at 1.15v and 200+ vtt? at 3.2Ghz



just leave it on auto dude. (vcore)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Is that the vcore in bios? or CPU-z?



my default vcore in the BIOS for me is 1.25v.  But the VID of my chip is 1.0825v.  So thats why he is able to go so low.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey FIT, now that i've talked to you a bit more, I understand why in that thread that JR had opened for me about my mobo been fried the AMD one, I understand why the only thing you read was Chicken Patties possibly fried!!  You absolutely love those things dude!!!  So, I made this avatar in collaboration with that picture that I "sent you".  Don't get hungry now!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 27, 2008)

i have it stable at 1.15v in the bios, 1.10v was to low and hanged in games and PRIME95, i did have it on 1.3v that was overkill and made my temps higher


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

anyone want to trade me chips for a week?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone want to trade me chips for a week?



Dude, i really wouldn't give a s**t, but i dont have a 2nd rig.  I can't live without a computer!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

everyone list yuor batch and date plz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> everyone list yuor batch and date plz.



where do you get that from?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 27, 2008)

on the box 
Batch 3836A862
Date 10/23/08


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

Batch: 3837A766 
Package Date: 10/28/2008


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 27, 2008)

Batch: 3837A728 
Package Date: 10/28/2008


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

3837a902
10/30/08

so mine is the latest chip and the weakest it seems.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

I wish I could play


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 27, 2008)

> I wish I could play



I wish you were playing tooo..... Hopefully soon 

I finally should have my bench up and running this weekend, and it's susposed to hit 60 here, go figure, but once the cold blows back in I should be able to post some sweet numbers....

Antifeeeze and outside air, the Noreasten.Prime will be able to run my 775 and i7 systems, one at a time of course but that should friggin rock, man it took a long time to get here.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

good to hear SV. looking forward to some numbers from your rig.


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2008)

Fit, I need some motherboard advice.  Do you know if any other manufacturer is going to be putting the Lucid chip on thier x58's?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

i havent heard anything on that until late 09 man.


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2008)

Well then I need an interim board.  I'd love the Rampage, but it's just too much money.  What's the best board without breaking the bank?


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> good to hear SV. looking forward to some numbers from your rig.





I should have some pic's tomorrow.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well then I need an interim board.  I'd love the Rampage, but it's just too much money.  What's the best board without breaking the bank?



the biostar is very good for ocing and is one of the lowest priced.


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 27, 2008)

Biostar, interesting...



I just picked up the Foxconn Blodrage for 299.00 it will be fun to test it against the X58 Extreme.

Next week should be a fun week, I hope we get a cold spell up here soon, but for this week I will do all my air testing, then go to antifreeze as soon as the temp drops, prob next weekend...


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2008)

What about the Asus P6T?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> What about the Asus P6T?



bloodrage is good but idk. i think its overhyped. ppl like it cause of the color and im sorry.... color never helped with my testing results. im interested to see how you do with it SV 

the new p6t? not the old shitty deluxe/palm one?

the new one thats setup for tri sli is good. the old one is shit.


----------



## Devilsclarinet (Dec 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well then I need an interim board.  I'd love the Rampage, but it's just too much money.  What's the best board without breaking the bank?



The ASUS P6T is available from newegg and ive heard some good things about the Biostar X58 offering. I plna on picking up the Biostar after the first of the year.


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 27, 2008)

Yea, i bet there will be some good sales after the 1st, since most stores are reporting poor earnings, some will be overstocked and that is good for us,.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

lets hope so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Batch # 3839A403
Date: 11/19/08


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2008)

just killed my board bad flash ill be out of the game for like 2 weeks damn 2 days old and already dead meg is gonna be pissed


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2008)

My processor is going to be ordered on Monday, I hope I get a good one.  I want to see if DFi is going to be coming out with a X58 DK board.  I was never a big DFi guy but this P35 I'm using has grown on me.  I emailed them, hopefully I'll get a response.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> What about the Asus P6T?



Here's some reading that might interest you.

ASUS P6T - Not the Deluxe Version but equally impressive...


----------



## msgclb (Dec 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> My processor is going to be ordered on Monday, I hope I get a good one.  I want to see if DFi is going to be coming out with a X58 DK board.  I was never a big DFi guy but this P35 I'm using has grown on me.  I emailed them, hopefully I'll get a response.



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3527467&postcount=1318

Newegg - DFI LP X58-T3eHS LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> My processor is going to be ordered on Monday, I hope I get a good one.  I want to see if DFi is going to be coming out with a X58 DK board.  I was never a big DFi guy but this P35 I'm using has grown on me.  I emailed them, hopefully I'll get a response.



newegg has the board already, msgclb just posted a link


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> just killed my board bad flash ill be out of the game for like 2 weeks damn 2 days old and already dead meg is gonna be pissed



dude wtf, how did the flash go bad???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

by the way, i think my batch is the latest out of the ones that have been posted here?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

doesnt the evga have some sorta dualbios thing? probably not like my board but there has to be something. blindflash maybe? are they still doing it from the CD thing?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> by the way, i think my batch is the latest out of the ones that have been posted here?



post it man. i need to know batch and date.


are everyones chips made in malaysia?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> doesnt the evga have some sorta dualbios thing? probably not like my board but there has to be something. blindflash maybe? are they still doing it from the CD thing?



I still havent updated my BIOS so kinda blind there.  This BIOS has worked great so far, plus I need to make a bootable Flash drive, still haven't gotten around to do it!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude wtf, how did the flash go bad???



bios i downloaded was currupt i went to flash and i got write fails all over the place she rebooted and shes been bricked since then really blows that the boot block doesnt init i could save it


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 27, 2008)

My chip is made in Costa Rica


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well then I need an interim board.  I'd love the Rampage, but it's just too much money.  What's the best board without breaking the bank?



The Gigabyte board sir Rocker.  I would bet my testicles on it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2008)

Made in Costa Rica, #3836A68, date 10/27/08.

I won't comment on the Asus boards, but GIGABYTE is the most reliable here.


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> thats a bet i wouldn't want to take :shadedshu



 Well the P6T is a P0S.  The gigabyte board is well made and I've seen wicked OCs on it with 0 complaints from competent folks.


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 27, 2008)

Binge said:


> Well the P6T is a P0S.  The gigabyte board is well made and I've seen wicked OCs on it with 0 complaints from competent folks.




Now that is what i like to hear


----------



## msgclb (Dec 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> post it man. i need to know batch and date.
> 
> 
> are everyones chips made in malaysia?



No, both of mine are from Costa Rica!

My 920 batch and date:
3837A902
10/30/08

My 965 batch and date:
3838A610
11/14/08

Now if I can just get mine back up and running!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> newegg has the board already, msgclb just posted a link



I just noticed he mentioned DK and the one on Newegg is LP.

Edit: I was looking at the DFI webpage for the motherboard listed on Newegg and found that it's a UT and not a LT. If you look at the box in the image viewer you'll notice it's a UT X58.

DFI LP X58-T3eHS LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

LANPARTY UT X58-T3eH8

I don't know what the difference would be between a LT or UT. Maybe someone with DFI experience could explain.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2008)

Costa Rica


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

so my Malaysian POS needs to go in the garbage?


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 27, 2008)

Ya Mon!


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey..! You can give me that for Christmas. :x


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 27, 2008)

My batch #3837A908 and my chip was made in costa rica.  Don't have the box any more so can't tell you a pack date.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

lets see once the air gets out and the temps settle how cool this thing can keep the i7.  This is momentarily until I gather some money to get a better setup.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice setup CP.  Hopefully soonish I will be posting pics of my rig looking as nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Nice setup CP.  Hopefully soonish I will be posting pics of my rig looking as nice.



Thanks bro, looking forward to them.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's my Antec 1200 waiting for tubing!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

tubing @-> hardware store


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

msgclb said:


> Here's my Antec 1200 waiting for tubing!



uh that looks nice


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> bloodrage is good but idk. i think its overhyped. ppl like it cause of the color and im sorry.... color never helped with my testing results. im interested to see how you do with it SV
> 
> the new p6t? not the old shitty deluxe/palm one?
> 
> the new one thats setup for tri sli is good. the old one is shit.



Old one is shit.  I'll be glad to see it go.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> tubing @-> hardware store



I've bought tubing at Ace Hardware before but they didn't have what I needed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

i love this post.... http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=6799&postcount=30

no offense SV. it has nothing to do with you or your decision. im really looking foward to seeing some numbers from the board instead of just some pics and ppl drooling over it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

home depot, lowes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

here is a better quality shot of the rig, FIT wacha think dude, don't bash me for not having a BIX 480 lol, soon brotha soon!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

i hate that case but you have one of the better looking ones. more rad for that i7 is needed yes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i hate that case but you have one of the better looking ones. more rad for that i7 is needed yes.



yeah bro I think I did a pretty good job on it.  at least I have the mounting for a future rad when I get it, so it'll be what I like to call bolt on   just need some cash now!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> home depot, lowes.



Have you bought or seen 1/2" ID tubing at home depot? If so I'll go check it out Sunday. The closest lowes is to damn far to go tomorrow.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

yes but its stiff. i've used it quite a few times. i have some here as a matter of fact. its really clear just a bit stiffer than tygon or masterclear.


----------



## Devilsclarinet (Dec 28, 2008)

What do you guys think will be a better board: the New Asus P6T or the New Biostar T-Power X58?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

biostar


----------



## Devilsclarinet (Dec 28, 2008)

even with the lack of bios updates?


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 28, 2008)

One thing I've noticed with ASUS is even though they update the BIOS more than some other companies, the updates always aren't improvments.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

i have noticed little to no difference in the 7 bios's for my RIIE since i got it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 28, 2008)

You got the board before anyone else, do you think it might be an ES version...?
And, why I am the only one with GIGABYTE board? No one here likes GIGA?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> You got the board before anyone else, do you think it might be an ES version...?
> And, why I am the only on with GIGABYTE board? No one here likes GIGA?



apparently in other forums they don't neither, but i dont think the board is bad, seen some good results with it so far.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

i dont think its an es. it came from one of the last shipments from asus. i got it asus direct.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> bios i downloaded was currupt i went to flash and i got write fails all over the place she rebooted and shes been bricked since then really blows that the boot block doesnt init i could save it



im sure u can fix a currupt bios my dads old computer i fixed with making a dos boot disk and putting awdflash and making a autoexec.bat file.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> im sure u can fix a currupt bios my dads old computer i fixed with making a dos boot disk and putting awdflash and making a autoexec.bat file.



this board doesnt have a boot block as i said it wont initilize even if it does....this board doesnt have a floppy connector and it doesnt read the disk at all......i mean if you think i can get it to work lemme know how cause i looked up that autoexec.bat do you think it would work burning it to a cd?


----------



## Binge (Dec 28, 2008)

Dos boot thumb drive.  Fit helped me make one when I had to flash bioses.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

a few updates.... for those of you who wonder....


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 28, 2008)

He needs an MS boot device, floppy drive (it appeared that his board doesn't have one), USB MS bootable.

Have the bios on the USB/floppy bootable, and flash the mobo the traditional way? I never have a flash failure, but that's how i flash my bios when I'm still using P3.

EDIT: @ fit, what is on top of the system? A mat?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2008)

Binge said:


> Dos boot thumb drive.  Fit helped me make one when I had to flash bioses.



all ready have a bootable thumb drive. thats how i flashed it the drive doesnt even turn on. and i get absolutely no video..nothing turns on kb mouse nothing...not even my usb net adapter...i figured w/e ill try anyway so i tried blind flashing iv done it with graphics cards and iv flashed my mobo's bios's so many times i memorized the key sequence so i tried it and nothing.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> all ready have a bootable thumb drive. thats how i flashed it the drive doesnt even turn on. and i get absolutely no video..nothing turns on kb mouse nothing...not even my usb net adapter...i figured w/e ill try anyway so i tried blind flashing iv done it with graphics cards and iv flashed my mobo's bios's so many times i memorized the key sequence so i tried it and nothing.



the part of the bios that doesnt get flashed is supposed to work like a fullout, my dads board come up with cmos checksum error insert system disk and that had been flash with the wrong bios. have u tried taking the ram out and see if it makes any beeps? what code is it showing on the board?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> the part of the bios that doesnt get flashed is supposed to work like a fullout, my dads board come up with cmos checksum error insert system disk and that had been flash with the wrong bios. have u tried taking the ram out and see if it makes any beeps? what code is it showing on the board?



Code FF (dead code) no bios beeps. wht im saying is i know what a failsave is but it doest recognize or power up my devices. i dont get video and its hard to blinld flsh when your KB dosnt work...this board

A: doesnt have a failsafe boot block or

B: it isnt initing.

EDIT: iv tried looking for ike a jumper to enable it but i cant find anything do you guys know if their is one?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 28, 2008)

the FF code just meens (BOOT) it will come up when u first boot your computer and after its into windows, but if your not getting any beeps from the board, and i cant see any failsafe you think evga would of put one in being a overclocking board, i know XFX board has a dual bios.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 28, 2008)

msgclb said:


> I just noticed he mentioned DK and the one on Newegg is LP.
> 
> Edit: I was looking at the DFI webpage for the motherboard listed on Newegg and found that it's a UT and not a LP or LT. If you look at the box in the image viewer you'll notice it's a UT X58.
> 
> ...



I made some corrections to a post that I made earlier concerning the DFI motherboard listed on Newegg.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> the FF code just meens (BOOT) it will come up when u first boot your computer and after its into windows, but if your not getting any beeps from the board, and i cant see any failsafe you think evga would of put one in being a overclocking board, i know XFX board has a dual bios.



ya i know it means BOOT but every other board i trouble shoot and gets stuck on that never comes back W/E gues ill RMA


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

and 



fit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

Solaris have you tried posting at the EVGA forums, lots of help available there dude.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Solaris have you tried posting at the EVGA forums, lots of help available there dude.



Ya no reply though their lots of help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Ya no reply though their lots of help



weird, usually just searching around I find what I need.  I'll see if I can scoop something up forya.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> My processor is going to be ordered on Monday, I hope I get a good one.  I want to see if DFi is going to be coming out with a X58 DK board.  I was never a big DFi guy but this P35 I'm using has grown on me.  I emailed them, hopefully I'll get a response.



So you want a X58 DK board!

DFI DK X58 T3eH6 And DFI JR X58 T3H6 X58 Boards Launch Today

I didn't see it on their website.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

since dark is too damn lazy to post any pics i guess its my job to bring you pics of our new beauty's....


enjoy


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 30, 2008)

Is it just me or do asus boards normally look pretty?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks FIT, awesome looking board, and Dark is having some great results too!  How you liking it so far, put it in already?

ANyhow, does it have on board power/reset buttons, think it should, I dont see them though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah... thats the one thing its missing. other than that im working on a few things but i'll have it running tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah... thats the one thing its missing. other than that im working on a few things but i'll have it running tonight.



oh well, its not the end of the world then .  Keep us posted bro, think you'll enjoy your 3 GTX 260's more now with full 3x 16x pci-e?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

new board.. all stock... no ocs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

2.66ghz cpu still(stock) video OCed a tad...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

here's on the rampage 2 extreme at 4ghz with 3 gtx260s running in 16x 8x 8x mode



fitseries3 said:


>







and here's same exact settings on P6T6 revolution in 16x 16x 16x mode...











now you tell me 8x is no different than 16x in tri sli or with any gpu. i win mofo's


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 31, 2008)

thats not a huge jump in points but still nice 2 see there is one


----------



## Binge (Dec 31, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> thats not a huge jump in points but still nice 2 see there is one



If you notice his CPU score is better as well by 1000 points... if you ask me the whole thing is behaving better.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 31, 2008)

yer depends on the bios and the board i wouldnt mind seeing what the evga x58 scored, and depends on the brand of the video cards to


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 31, 2008)

That made a differance!!! It really did!!! first 16x over 8 x that showed it to me at least.


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 31, 2008)

Binge said:


> If you notice his CPU score is better as well by 1000 points... if you ask me the whole thing is behaving better.



That's just PhysX, so it's the vc again (the first cpu test, which is the only cpu test w/ physX, shows a 3 plans/sec difference, so, nothing). If you ask me there really isn't any difference b/t the two to speak of. A few frames here and there from that test, but nothing to spend more than $10 for imo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> yer depends on the bios and the board i wouldnt mind seeing what the evga x58 scored, and depends on the brand of the video cards to



here you go 


I ran another run the other day tweaking my card and I scored 7289 in CPU points, but no screenie as the overall score was not better so I said f**k it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 31, 2008)

i wanna see a asus board vs a evga board with the same clocks and cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

BAM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> i wanna see a asus board vs a evga board with the same clocks and cards.



woops, maybe dark can throw one single 4870 on his new asus boards at the same clocks and see.  But his card is clocked higher than mine, if he can bring it down that'll be awesome!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> BAM


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 31, 2008)

+1


----------



## Devilsclarinet (Dec 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> BAM



Is this improvement attributed to the fact that all cards can run at full x16 speed?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

yes


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yes



You sure it's not just b/c you jacked up the speeds?  As I said before, on the comparison above the difference in minimal.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

look at my clock for clock comparison on the previous page.


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> look at my clock for clock comparison on the previous page.



You mean this one? Your clocks there are slower than your 31k. The difference b/t the two is a few frames made bigger by physX.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

but i could not get 31k before on the rampage no matter how hard i tried. on this board its a walk in the park.


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> but i could not get 31k before on the rampage no matter how hard i tried. on this board its a walk in the park.



That may be a board difference more than bandwidth, but you may be right it may be x16 difference. From the comparison above though I don't really see much difference. Were you able to get those clocks w/ the rampage?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

yes  same clocks.


----------



## Binge (Dec 31, 2008)

He did one earlier with 666 clocks that had an obvious improvement over his previous board's scores.  The overclock did not do much in tri-sli.


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 31, 2008)

Binge said:


> He did one earlier with 666 clocks that had an obvious improvement over his previous board's scores.  The overclock did not do much in tri-sli.



We were just talking about that one, the oc and the bandwidth gave about the same improvement, not much. Hey fit do you have a non-physX score from the last board to compare your current w/?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 1, 2009)

where did everyone get their chips from?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> where did everyone get their chips from?



Performance PCS


----------



## msgclb (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Performance PCS



Performance PCS! I've bought from them but didn't know they sold processors. You must have been a walk in!

I got my 920 from TankGuys before anyone else was selling the Core i7. My 965 came from Newegg by way of live search cashback.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Performance PCS! I've bought from them but didn't know they sold processors. You must have been a walk in!
> 
> I got my 920 from TankGuys before anyone else was selling the Core i7. My 965 came from Newegg by way of live search cashback.



no, actually I ordered online   They have the whole i7 line up in stock.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=404&zenid=7b77eacf38898eab6795e98c0753706e


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 1, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> where did everyone get their chips from?



provantage


----------



## Binge (Jan 1, 2009)

You know where I got mine from Fit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> You know where I got mine from Fit



we must know, you must tell!!!


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations on working .. like now in 2009 will have an event in Brazil that calls campus party I will post the work of a team of my friend who fais overclock with some Japanese and Brazilian together


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 2, 2009)

New bios.


> P6T Deluxe 1102 Bios
> Improve Memory compatibility


http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## dajman (Jan 2, 2009)

*Well heres why i wouldnt go for the i7 yet*

well i saw this thread and had to put my 2 cents (or less) in lol. i recently built me my next gaming machine which took me a week to order all the parts from different vendors and 3 hours to assemble fully and an additional 3 hours to finish overclocking and getting the system stable like i wanted it. here is a quick list of parts followed by speeds and statistics -

(shipping and handling included with all prices)

NEW INTEL CORE 2 EXTREME QUAD CORE QX9650 3GHZ 1333MHZ  -  540 dollars
Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Compound 4g  -  10 Dollars
ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 CPU cooler  -  55 dollars
ANTEC TWELVE HUNDRED BLACK CASE  -  179 Dollars
TWO EXTRA 120mm Blue LED Case Fans  -  34 Dollars
CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W RT  Power Supply   -  259 Dollars
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P P45 775 R Motherboard   -  136 Dollars
Kingston HyperX KHX9600D2K2  2 GIGS 1200MHZ DDR2 Ram (x2)  -   340 Dollars
VelociRaptor 300GB 10000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drives (x2) -  400 Dollars
Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive  -  150 Dollars
Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1 Sound Card  -  150 Dollars
MSI ATI Radeon HD4870X2 2GB 780MHz OC Edition Graphics Card  -  500 Dollars
Two Sony NEC Optiarc Black 22X DVD DL burners  -  50 Dollars
LG Flatron W2452V 24" - 1920 x 1200 - 2ms - 10000:1 Widescreen LCD Monitor - 430 Dollars
Logitech Z-5500 5.1 505W-RMS 1000TW DIG DECODER Sound System  -  240 Dollars
Windows Vista® Black-Eternity™ 2009 64-Bit Service Pack 2 installed


Total Price  =  3473


Setup speed

CPU running at 4000Mhz which is 400Mhz Core Speed x 10 multiplier 1600 rated FSB
Under full load running prime95 torture test for 16 hours straight the core temps were -

Maximum   ---  Core 0 - 67  Core 1 - 67  Core 2 - 64  Core 3 - 65
Minimum   ---   Core 0 - 32  Core 1 - 32  Core 2 - 30  Core 3 - 30

These temps were taken with Coretemp and Realtemp running simultaneously
( Note that the Realtemp readings were always 2 to 3 degrees lower on average so I chose the higher readings from Coretemp to post here  -  All readings in Celsius)

The CPU core voltage was set to 1.325 in the bios with load calibration on and it was reading 1.296 steady under full load and at idle in CPU-Z.

Now i want to see, for the same amount of money, someone show me the performance of the i7 chip anywhere near this setup. Then of course you have to take into consideration that there is still way more room to overclock higher. I settled for 4Ghz for now until i feel like going into the water cooling extremist side of things or taking more time to lower the multiplier and tinker more with the FSB. Either way 4Ghz is run while staying within the voltage and temperature rang required to keep your warranty intact. Win - Win situation. Just throwing that out there along with this link for your viewing pleasure  


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/11/03/intel-core-i7-920-945-965-review/1



cheers


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2009)

i think my setup whoops that systems ass. not trying to be mean either.

Asus P6T6 WS Revolution = $365
I7 920 = $265
3x1gb gskill blk PI 1600mhz ddr3 = $129 
3x gtx260's = $170 each x3 = $510
pc power and cooling 860watt  = free for review from pc power (thanks guys)
2x WD velociraptor 300gb = $140 a pair
swiftech gtz = $65
160.1(for now) = $45
laing d5 = $30
techstation = built myself
samsung dvdrw = $21

i also had 2 4870x2's until last friday. so thats 3x gtx260's + 2x 4870x2's
i also have an asus rampage 2 extreme

i have about $3100 in all of my stuff right now if you count my $900 water setup that is not mentioned and is currently not in use.

if you look through this thread you'll see my most recent score of P31058 in 3dmark vantage as well as many others. i have gotten my i7 920 OCed to 4.516ghz SO FAR.

this rig can play any game at full res on my 24" acer LCD.



welcome TPU


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 2, 2009)

*To i7, or not to i7... This is the question!*

To be honest... i7 seems to be performing better in all benches (not just graphics related), I have seen! and I do not own an i7 setup (I would like to, though)

Anyway, I think that following technology is an urge for the inquisitive! its not just the horshpower, its also the need to fidle with a new tech, aquire knowledge and ofcouse achieve better power output ...(especially if you are sponsord! LOL)....


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 2, 2009)

@dajman Welcome to TPU 

Happy new year, people!


----------



## dajman (Jan 2, 2009)

*sweetness*

well kudos to the system setup fitseries3. the experience i have had with the i7 has not been the best but thats prob more to the new way you have to configure the bios than anything else. overclocking for me was not as successful at stable temps as my experiences with the 9650 but then again it could be me doing something wrong. you say you have overclocked the 920 to 4.516. was that stable gaming or just hitting a mark?  as it is my system plays crysis with all the settings maxed out at 1900x1200 with no problems whatsoever... the other night i didnt even go to bed i just payed for 11 hours straight and it never glitched once. same with every other game i have loaded on it, which would be pretty much every great game out right now lol. now dont get me wrong i love the cutting edge of technology and will eventually go to the i7 ( esp if i would get a sponsor haha ) but i just caint justify the minimum performance gains in the gaming department to go for it. i use the computer only for gaming. have a separate computer for work, internet and applications. in your professional opinion is the systems supporting i7 showing enough of a graphics improvement in the gaming side to go for it? also how long will it take before the cutting edge games will require that kind of setup? as of now there is no game out ( as far as i know unless there is some games you want to recommend lol ) that on my system with all the settings maxed out that dips below 50 fps during the game. That being the case i dont really feel the need to upgrade drastically... maybe when i find a game unplayable on my setup i will feel the fire to grad a new setup lol. 


and by the way the fact that you have all that equipment for only 3100 dollars is one of those things that makes a guys like me ask god why life is so unfair haha


Thanks for welcoming me to all who did


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 2, 2009)

I have yet to see a QX9650 or ANY pre i7 intel perform ANYWHERE
near as good as a i7. I spent $900 minus $257 cashback for a total
of $643 for my upgrade 'cpu/mb/memory' and i do not have the
best/fastest system around these parts BUT i would put my i7
against ANY QX9650.

P.S. i have since upgraded PSU $120 and installed a Swiftech
GTZ $67 +$10 for bracket. The $257 cashback will be used for
a Geforce GTX260


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I have yet to see a QX9650 or ANY pre i7 intel perform ANYWHERE
> near as good as a i7. I spent $900 minus $257 cashback for a total
> of $643 for my upgrade 'cpu/mb/memory' and i do not have the
> best/fastest system around these parts BUT i would put my i7
> ...



U should've bought a Q9550 and a better GPU but that's IMO a cheaper way.


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 2, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> U should've bought a Q9550 and a better GPU but that's IMO a cheaper way.



Since i stay in linux 97% of the time and 99% of everything in linux can take
advantage of x64 multithreading, the i7 is the best performer for me. I do
realize my bottleneck now is the GPU so i will upgrade it before months end.

All my benchmark test in linux show an incredible increase in performance
against ALL intel quads pre i7 and ALL amd quads.

The test i have done so far in linux.
http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=author&u=Zero


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2009)

my i7 rig cost me as follows:


i7 920 - $297
EVGA X58 - $299
Corsair DDR3 1333 2GB - $125

Total shipped $751

I had everything else already, can't be happier, as soon as I watercooled it, I went straight to 4.2 GHz and no sweat.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 2, 2009)

@Chicken Patty well planed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> @Chicken Patty well planed!



I mean i have a back up rig which is my AMD rig, so I used PSU and card from there.

I will eventually go C/F and get 2nd card and new PSU so my current PSU will go to my AMD rig, so really the i7 only cost me what I posted, and its freaking fast, sub 6sec. wprime runs @ 4.3-4.4 GHz, thats awesome, where are the Core 2 Extremes at?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2009)

mine was planned the same way. i just listed the costs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 3, 2009)

hmmm....

acting odd now.

new board lets me run my chip OCed well but not scoring like i was the first few runs. somethings just off i think....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 3, 2009)

see.... the board is better.... it actually works.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 3, 2009)

dark said this takes first from heavyH20...

idk

i'll look in a min


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> dark said this takes first from heavyH20...
> 
> idk
> 
> i'll look in a min



Very nice score, dude: congratz 

Out of curiosity: what was your best *GPU* score with the 4870(x2)s?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2009)

here is my latest stable overclock, re did the overclock as I felt as my 4.2 GHz settings were grabbed from a guide and probably didnt need that much voltage.

If you notice on the sidebar, the up time has been over 13 hours, I had restarted for a windows update, so its been running like this for about 24 hours or a bit more already. 

Things i've noticed with this overclock compared to my previous 4.2 GHz grabbed from a guide.


Used to take me over 1.4v to run this clock, only 1.305v now, except for vcore, all other voltage settings were in the colored area of my bios, now they have been increased only a minimal amount, still within non colored settings in my BIOS.  Before I needed to run 1.67v to my ram to run them at 600 MHz with a divider of 6.   200 BCLK x 6 = 1200/2=600 MHz.  Now RAM is running at 767 MHz with 1.63v


----------



## Binge (Jan 4, 2009)

Good show CP.  You really don't need that much voltage.  4.2 is hard to obtain with less than 1.4v, but it can be done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Good show CP.  You really don't need that much voltage.  4.2 is hard to obtain with less than 1.4v, but it can be done.



you mean not that much voltage now, or for 4.2 GHz.  Took me about 1.45v to stable out 4.2 GHz, and 1.411v for 4.0 GHz which is what im at now for 1.305v.

I was completely unfamiliar with this i7 architecture at the time so I grabbed some settings from a guy that worked, but weren't tweaked to my likings.  Now i feel like I have accomplished something and have really overclocked the system myself


----------



## Binge (Jan 4, 2009)

Well yeah I mean "One does not need to be a brute to achieve an overclock!" LOL

It feels nice, doesn't it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well yeah I mean "One does not need to be a brute to achieve an overclock!" LOL
> 
> It feels nice, doesn't it?



yeah dude it does, i feel really happy now lol.  I want to go up to 4.2 GHz, thats where I was before, so for now i'm just enjoying it.  Tomorrow when I get bored ill up the BCLK another 5 MHz which is good for 1.0 GHz more


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well yeah I mean "*One does not need to be a brute to achieve an overclock!*" LOL
> 
> It feels nice, doesn't it?


But it's more fun that way. Get it really cold, crank the voltage, and away you fly. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> But it's more fun that way. Get it really cold, crank the voltage, and away you fly. lol.



haha, just hope your CPU doesn't literally fly out of the socket from the amount of voltage you feed it lol.  


Naw but on a serious note, yeah thats fun too!  But you feel much more accomplished starting from scratch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2009)

here is my progress since I started from scratch.  Spreadsheet style, helps tremendously


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2009)

its not hard to get 4.2ghz to boot to windows at 1.32v BUT when you put the cpu under a load such as benchmarking it just cant do it.

i can run all week at 1.32v 4.2ghz with it never restarting but like i said... 3dmark fucking dies REAL fucking fast with less than 1.45v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> its not hard to get 4.2ghz to boot to windows at 1.32v BUT when you put the cpu under a load such as benchmarking it just cant do it.
> 
> i can run all week at 1.32v 4.2ghz with it never restarting but like i said... 3dmark fucking dies REAL fucking fast with less than 1.45v



well at least this setup of 4.0 i can benchmark as well.  3dmark, wprime 1024m, 32m, etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

4.0 GHz


----------



## msgclb (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's my latest 4.1+GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Here's my latest 4.1+GHz.



gotta love xp!!  great run


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

im waitin for new users to pop up with similar names

like...

Fitseries4
dark2100
billfrown
turkeypatty
2HIGHsnooper
purge
danishdildo

just interesting.

hell....

new mods... W4rlock and Lightsaber would be sick! even Danthepianoman would be funny.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry... im just killin time till my shit gets here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^   turkey patty


----------



## msgclb (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd guess there must have been a fitseries1 and fitseries2 as why else is there a fitseries3. If they're still around I haven't seen any post by them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 9, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I'd guess there must have been a fitseries1 and fitseries2 as why else is there a fitseries3. If they're still around I haven't seen any post by them.



its a trick if youve ever played FFX youd know fit has a 3 after his name so people actually serch the forums for fit1 etc then he gets the last laugh cause you wasted ur time


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 9, 2009)

WHO STOLE #s 1&2!!!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe we're looking at this wrong. Could it be fitseries III?


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you mean not that much voltage now, or for 4.2 GHz.  Took me about 1.45v to stable out 4.2 GHz, and 1.411v for 4.0 GHz which is what im at now for 1.305v.
> 
> I was completely unfamiliar with this i7 architecture at the time so I grabbed some settings from a guy that worked, but weren't tweaked to my likings.  Now i feel like I have accomplished something and have really overclocked the system myself



So your running 4Ghz as your 24/7 @ 1.305?


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 9, 2009)

Tweaktown has a PDF showing they just decided to set the bclk straight up to 200mhz since their multi was locked at 20x , then pulling the CPU volts up to 1.51v with bclk at 200mhz with turbo boost on at 4.2ghz 38C idle 53c load on air with a thermalright extreme 120   they are running 3x ddr3 1333 at 1200mhz  here's a link to the PDF http://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/Core i7 920 oc 4G 2008.12.12_(ENG).pdf


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 9, 2009)

I just realised, this is a PDF from "gigabyte technical marketing"  but if you can overlook it's somewhat "spammy" nature, then find the little bits of info in there regarding voltage, memory settings etc.. They were able to get their 1333mhz DDR3 3way ram up to 1600mhz passing memtest and still maintain a stable 4ghz OC


----------



## Binge (Jan 9, 2009)

coodiggy said:


> I just realised, this is a PDF from "gigabyte technical marketing"  but if you can overlook it's somewhat "spammy" nature, then find the little bits of info in there regarding voltage, memory settings etc.. They were able to get their 1333mhz DDR3 3way ram up to 1600mhz passing memtest and still maintain a stable 4ghz OC



That guide is less than impressive.  Look at my system specs.


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 9, 2009)

coodiggy said:


> Tweaktown has a PDF showing they just decided to set the bclk straight up to 200mhz since their multi was locked at 20x , then pulling the CPU volts up to 1.51v with bclk at 200mhz with turbo boost on at 4.2ghz 38C idle 53c load on air with a thermalright extreme 120   they are running 3x ddr3 1333 at 1200mhz  here's a link to the PDF http://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/Core i7 920 oc 4G 2008.12.12_(ENG).pdf



1.5v

turbo boost

53c load

on air

two words

*HORSE SHIT*


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 9, 2009)

hey, I didn't write it   The writer mentioned in there that they have a bios setting download to try. If  you got the same board, you could try their bios settings and compare load temps to call them out on any HS but I'm sure there's some room for them to say something like, maybe the ambient temps are different in your tests, or "your thermal interface goo application might not be good enough" etc.. Although I doubt you guys would goof up a thermal goo application.. 

Binge, I tried to view your system specs but after clicking, it just leads me back to this thread for some reason.. Anyway, that PDF is just another person talking about overclocking the i7, and asside from the voltages, sort of reinforces the base clock settings to get 4.0


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3495431&postcount=876

Something, that I found useful, well written in easy to understand English too.


----------



## Binge (Jan 9, 2009)

coodiggy said:


> hey, I didn't write it   The writer mentioned in there that they have a bios setting download to try. If  you got the same board, you could try their bios settings and compare load temps to call them out on any HS but I'm sure there's some room for them to say something like, maybe the ambient temps are different in your tests, or "your thermal interface goo application might not be good enough" etc.. Although I doubt you guys would goof up a thermal goo application..
> 
> Binge, I tried to view your system specs but after clicking, it just leads me back to this thread for some reason.. Anyway, that PDF is just another person talking about overclocking the i7, and asside from the voltages, sort of reinforces the base clock settings to get 4.0



I get 4.2GHz 200 bclk, turbo HT on @ 1.385v-1.41v  That PDF is full of bull.  They change settings that don't matter and over-volt.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3495431&postcount=876
> 
> Something, that I found useful, well written in easy to understand English too.



very good. thats the point i been trying to get accross for a few weeks now.


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 9, 2009)

coodiggy said:


> hey, I didn't write it



Heya coodiggy. To be sure i was not calling HS on you, only on the
PDF writer. I do not have that MB but i do have a i7 920 and have
done much research and reading for my OC test. IMHO to get
53c on load, that chip would have to be sprinkled with fairy dust
and anointed with the blood of a decapitated chicken from a voodoo
ritual. 

By the way i to have a Digital Infrared IR Non-Contact Thermometer
and my temp readings at the heat pipe of the chipset is WAY less
then the readings from multiple sensor apps in both windows and
linux. Needless to say there is no way to get a proper reading of
the cpu or chipset with this device since they are covered by a
HS, HSF or WB.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> I get 4.2GHz 200 bclk, turbo HT on @ 1.385v-1.41v  That PDF is full of bull.  They change settings that don't matter and over-volt.


Thanks, yeah, I noticed the bump in voltage, I'm not a fan of adding voltage to get it to work. little off topic but on my 680i board with qx6700, I  noticed the CPU clamp on the board would flex the IHS on the processor and required far too much compound to fill in the gaps, Wouldn't run stable at stock settings due to not enough thermal goo between the CPU IHS and HSF because I like to have a skim coat application of goo, very thin application..  This would leave about 30% of the IHS out of contact with the hsf base, had to go with the Intel recommended "blob of goo in the center" to get it to run stable. When you guys apply compound, do you do the big rice grain blob in the center? 

Has anyone lapped their i7's? 

Can you check to see if your motherboard clamp bends the CPU IHS when locking the clamp lever down? 

If your IHS is reflective enough, you can see the reflection on the IHS start to distort as the clamp lever is locked into place. This results in poor heatsink/IHS contact, requiring too much goo to fill in the gaps..

I no longer use the motherboards cpu socket clamp to hold the CPU in place due to this; 

I use the cpu cooling fan/mounting hardware to hold the CPU in, it's a little more difficult to put it all together, but results in a completely flat CPU/IHS/HSF interface that allows one to use "less" cpu thermal goo, gives better temps etc..  This might result in being able to use even lower voltages.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> So your running 4Ghz as your 24/7 @ 1.305?



4.0 GHz @ 1.305v.  I just noticed last night while running prime that under full load the vcore jumps to 1.350v.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2009)

holy shit.....

fired up the sas drives on my new board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2009)

single drive

15000rpm sas


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2009)

raid 0 vrap 300gb's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2009)

raid 0 sas drives


----------



## smee (Jan 10, 2009)

holy crap...... dude i want SAS now


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 10, 2009)

Holy SHIT on the Raid 0 SAS. Thought it'll be like 150MB/s.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2009)

2x wd 10k rpm 300gb vraps = $380

2x Maxtor 15k rpm 36gb atlas' = $100 

overall...

SAS takes the win.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 10, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> 2x wd 10k rpm 300gb vraps = $380
> 
> 2x Maxtor 15k rpm 36gb atlas' = $100
> 
> ...



The 36GB's can barely install 2 games w/ vista. But for just OS, SAS pwns!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2009)

they raid out to 72gb though. plenty enough for what i use them for.

the vraps actually look "dirty" in the benchmark.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 4.0 GHz @ 1.305v.  I just noticed last night while running prime that under full load the vcore jumps to 1.350v.




thT STILL DON'SSOUND SO BAD UNLESS IT STARTS TO GET TO HOT?

Fit, man your giving us a schooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> thT STILL DON'SSOUND SO BAD UNLESS IT STARTS TO GET TO HOT?
> 
> Fit, man your giving us a schooling



well temps are mid 70's at that.  I hope I have enough next check, its time to redo the water setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

got a question guys.  I got the EVGA X58 mobo, my NB temps are about 76ºc under a run on prime, and my Vregs are about 88ºc, is this too hot, or normal?


----------



## Binge (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> got a question guys.  I got the EVGA X58 mobo, my NB temps are about 76ºc under a run on prime, and my Vregs are about 88ºc, is this too hot, or normal?



too hot.  Mine only get at the hottest 60C and that is rare.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

your burnin up CP


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 11, 2009)

OUCH cp, that sounds high. Like Binge mine has never been over 60c.
Since i put a little fan on it, it stays below 52c.

Fit, dude your raid 0 sas setup, to put it in simple words FTW... damn damn dippity damn


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> too hot.  Mine only get at the hottest 60C and that is rare.





fitseries3 said:


> your burnin up CP





Jupiter said:


> OUCH cp, that sounds high. Like Binge mine has never been over 60c.
> Since i put a little fan on it, it stays below 52c.
> 
> Fit, dude your raid 0 sas setup, to put it in simple words FTW... damn damn dippity damn



maybe the EVGA runs hotter perhaps?

Anyhow, damn, get its time to buy some Bits Power blocks  

Fit are they out yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

BP blocks for the evga are out yeah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> BP blocks for the evga are out yeah



must go hunting


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=99


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=99



i had seen that thread, but I didnt realize they were out.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/biblfrei.html

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/biblfrmoseif.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/biblfrei.html
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/biblfrmoseif.html



Still need to get my rad and pump first
once I do i'll jump on these blocks.

FIT what is getter Thermochill 120.3 or BIX 480?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

480gtx has more surface area


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> 480gtx has more surface area



sorry i think I meant that one, here is a link, is this the one you are talking about?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200&products_id=20985


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

yup thats it. you have a pa120.2 already?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> yup thats it. you have a pa120.2 already?



The thing is I found a PA 120.3, so Im trying to figure if im better of with that or a GTX 480???


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

so you DO have a pa120.2?

you can get another one for cheap and we can build a nice little rig.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

im sorry but yate loons suck huge horsecocks and i think they are a 500% waste of time and money.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 11, 2009)

lol it was just to help him decide haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks guys, thanks.

FIT, I have my koolance 120.2, is that what you are asking?

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=585


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


>



so the 480 cools better


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 11, 2009)

Does it ever!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

i thought you had a pa rad. nevermind. 


it depends on the size your looking to keep it.

if a long but small rig is better than we can do that.

if a small cube is better than thats what we will do.

we should move this conversation into a new thread as this is for i7/58.

i'll make one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> Does it ever!



it does right, except for the last test with the ultra high speed fans, seems like the PA had slightly lower temps there.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 11, 2009)

Thermochill 120.3 or BIX 480, decisions- decisions


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i thought you had a pa rad. nevermind.
> 
> 
> it depends on the size your looking to keep it.
> ...



link when ready


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1153416#post1153416


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

temps are not good anymore, really need to get paid and get to work on my new water set up

HT disabled, I will try to go as high as I can with this voltage, I will not increase it anymore until I get better cooling.  ANother thing is in the HW monitor window, my NB and vregs are getting hot!!!  I already dropped the voltages.  Here is a screenshot of my voltages:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

are you slowly needing more voltage for the same OC?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> are you slowly needing more voltage for the same OC?



no, the previous overclock i had posted is 4.0 GHz at 1.305v.  I have always ran 1.411-1.423v for 4.2 GHz, it goes back and forth between 1.411v-1.423v


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

but your TDP and temps are going up. more and more.

i have bad news....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> but your TDP and temps are going up. more and more.
> 
> i have bad news....



???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

looks to be headin south on ya.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=482819


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> looks to be headin south on ya.



its always had the vcore jump though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah thats fine but your temps are crazy. 

do you have a thermometer to read them manually?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah thats fine but your temps are crazy.
> 
> do you have a thermometer to read them manually?



no sir.

See why I want to focus on getting my new parts first and skip on that great deal on the BP blocks for the board.  Temps arent good.  And that was HT off!!!!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought you were trading your 920 + a lotta cash for a 965 fit?


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sure that will happen one day lol.


----------



## lima4111 (Jan 13, 2009)

*i7 cpu*

Hi all, I have been playing with my new Gigabyte m/b EX58-UP4D and the 920 cpu. So far I have managed to over clock it to 3.1 without any trouble. I just ordered a new water block from Koolance for the cpu. But for using the stock heatsink and fan it seem pretty fair. I ran 3DMark Vant. Performance and scored a 13519. I look to better that as soon as the water block gets here. I have not changed the cpu voltage and i'm not sure what to change it to....anyone got any ideas? Thanks all I'll keep ya posted as I move along.


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2009)

So far as I've seen all our i7s have worked far differently from each other.  You are better off experimenting with voltages between stock and 1.5v most of us don't go too far over 1.5v for stuff between 4.3-5.5ghz


----------



## lima4111 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Thanks for replying!*

Would thoes  stock to 1.5 V. be for the cpu vcore  only or could they be used as a guide for the QPI VTT and the IOH Core also? Thanks for your time and effort!


lima4111


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2009)

It would all be very different for you than for us because of vdroop and a ton of other variables.  Other than that the qpi voltage and dram voltage must be within .5 of each other or you will fry your cpu.  Ex. 1.35 QPIv can support up to 1.85v DRAM

You're going to have to play with the other variables in question as much as you will have to play with your vCore.  The only reason I gave you an estimate of the vCore is because that's what I've seen around the forums.  My personal experience with the i7 has been very different than a good number of people on the forums.  With our chips differing in quality as much as our motherboards there has not been a surefire solution to any matter concerning voltages except for the QPI vs DRAM rule.  

Don't feel overwhelmed by the underwhelming amount of information.  The moment you start getting your hands dirty then there will be plenty of questions you'll ask.  At least then I'll be better at giving direction.


----------



## mab1376 (Jan 13, 2009)

Whats the highest stable clock anyone here has achieved on air so far?

I'm gonna be buying a 920 soon, so I'm stating some preliminary research, I've decided on the Zalman cnps9900 as my air cooler.


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2009)

4.2 on water.  There have been more but they use LN2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

Windows 7


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 13, 2009)

mab1376 said:


> Whats the highest stable clock anyone here has achieved on air so far?
> 
> I'm gonna be buying a 920 soon, so I'm stating some preliminary research, I've decided on the Zalman cnps9900 as my air cooler.



196 baseclock x 21 = 4116 MHz, HT Off, DDR3 1568MHz.
190               x 20 = 3.8GHz, HT On, DDR3 1520MHz.
200               x 20 = 4000MHz, HT Off, DDR3 1600MHz. <-- I'm running at this setting.

All passed prime95 for over 8 hours on my Cooler Master Z600R Dual-fans.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

WOOT!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^alright FIT, congrats bro, those things look sexy!!!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone know how high you have to raise the... err not front side bus thing before you run the risk of hard drive corruption? Or have they found a way to make that a non-issue regardless of how high you set it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Does anyone know how high you have to raise the... err not front side bus thing before you run the risk of hard drive corruption? Or have they found a way to make that a non-issue regardless of how high you set it.



are you referring to the BCLK? Base Clock?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2009)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Does anyone know how high you have to raise the... err not front side bus thing before you run the risk of hard drive corruption? Or have they found a way to make that a non-issue regardless of how high you set it.



pcie freq?

i run mine at 113mhz with no problems.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2009)

dead fucking stock... this is what ppl are dreaming of here...

oh... single card too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2009)

tad OC...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 14, 2009)

Look like at stock speed, the cpu is really really bottlenecked the GPUs.

Will we see OC results soon, Fits? 

Really can't wait.

And what's with the 666? Lolz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2009)

fuck! single card man...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^holy shit!!  again.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ops, mistook 2 GPUs = Dual GTX295, .

Nice results.


----------



## mab1376 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow... Those 2 295's must of set you back near a grand...

Jeez, I wish I had that kind of cash to blow of hardware.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2009)

mab1376 said:


> Wow... Those 2 295's must of set you back near a grand...
> 
> Jeez, I wish I had that kind of cash to blow of hardware.



i am willing to bet he did not spend close to a grand. I wish some of my connections were as good as his....give it time though


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 14, 2009)

FIT, THAT IS


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Dude! Hang them suckers from the golden gate bridge~


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 14, 2009)

mab1376 said:


> Wow... Those 2 295's must of set you back near a grand...
> 
> Jeez, I wish I had that kind of cash to blow of hardware.





Solaris17 said:


> i am willing to bet he did not spend close to a grand. I wish some of my connections were as good as his....give it time though



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1146721&postcount=1228

There is your answer.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> FIT, THAT IS



LMAO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like a nice increase over vista with windows 7.  200 MHz under, and card clocked 20mhz less only 200 points under my best score


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations fit, hell of a 3dmark score.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

little OC


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

damn, 33k default clocks on the GPU, and 35k with a bit of o/c.  SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^:::faints:::


----------



## Binge (Jan 15, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere people saying something about x58 not being worth the money


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

physx disabled


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

X58 isn't worth the money, you just drool over fit's machine instead!


----------



## Binge (Jan 15, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> X58 isn't worth the money, you just drool over fit's machine instead!



HA such lies will not go unnoticed.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 15, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> physx disabled



That's odd... PhysX is worth 20k points to your CPU score?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

holy shit. 3dm06 is going to be sick too. im seeing some super high fps.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

@Binge it honestly wasn't worth it for me, I'm not an extreme OCer (as in I've not overclocked my q6600 at all.)


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 15, 2009)

Silverel said:


> That's odd... PhysX is worth 20k points to your CPU score?



PhysX dominates Cpu test 2 in a way no cpu can even come close to. A 5ghz 965 got like an average of 40 or so in that test. 20K is really about where it usually lands, but the better the gpu the better physX works and the higher cpu score will go.




crazy pyro said:


> @Binge it honestly wasn't worth it for me, I'm not an extreme OCer (as in I've not overclocked my q6600 at all.)



Oc'ing doesn't have a lot to do w/ those boards as we have nothing to compare it to (p35/p45s oc just as well as x38/x48s). Their real value is sli/cf capabilities, as they are the only boards that accomplish this. They are also the only boards that will use an i7 chip, so you could put that in the value as well.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 15, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> PhysX dominates Cpu test 2 in a way no cpu can even come close to. A 5ghz 965 got like an average of 40 or so in that test. 20K is really about where it usually lands, but the better the gpu the better physX works and the higher cpu score will go.



Yeah... but that's just not really a test of the CPU at that point is it? Might as well make it a PhysX test.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 15, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Yeah... but that's just not really a test of the CPU at that point is it? Might as well make it a PhysX test.



No its not, and yeah at that point vantage really isn't bound by the cpu at all, which is kind of accurate as most games work that way, then again very few games use physX, so really vantage becomes an entity in of itself, likely a good example of a synthetic bench that holds little validity.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

i forget that 06 likes high cpu oc's


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's kinda low, that bench doesn't the new cards as much I guess. The drivers probably are more focused on the current hot stuff.


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 15, 2009)

@Fit... to the moon

As was the case with Ephram Cochran, when man reaches
such an advanced stage of technological evolution we can
expect a visit.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 15, 2009)

Should you re-run the 3dmark 2006 with HT off?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

i'll try after a while. i gotta do a few things here for a bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

this pretty much sums up my day.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

need better cooling. gpus and cpu.

i'll fab something up today.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

How are those GTX295's running? Good?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

lol!

i think the screenshots speak for themselves.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> lol!
> 
> i think the screenshots speak for themselves.



hahaha, yeah. Have you tested them in Crysis yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

not yet


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww, no 3dmark 2006 with HT off for me?


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 16, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> this pretty much sums up my day.



GAH; OH I got one of those for ya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

a tad higher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

FIT, what voltages do you suggest to mess with while o/c'ing the i7?  NB, dram, cpu etc?  Do you leave any on auto?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

19x216
pcie - 113mhz
dram - 12XX-13XX

vcore - 1.36 - 1.47 (depends on gpu's)
pll - 1.8 (set manually)
qpi/dram(vtt on some bios's) - 1.4 - 1.45 (depending on your cpu)
dram - 1.7v
IOH - 1.4v
IOH_PCIE - 1.56v
ICH - auto
ICH_PCIE - 1.6v (or auto...depends on GPUs)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

not a bad CPU score, about 200 points higher than my vista run, card was clocked lower here so overall score is less, but CPU performed better


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2009)

a good read... http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3502


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> a good read... http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3502



that is indeed a good article.  Lots of valuable info.  Looks like its the IMC to blame heh


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 25, 2009)

true... very interesting read! Thanks fits!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

sell your GTZ's guys.

the fuzion PWNZ it on i7.

all 4 cores are the same temp now with the fuzion.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

^^did you make a custom mount for it?  nice scores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

guess the new BIOS really helped went from needing 1.35v for 4.0 GHz to even complete a 3dmark run, to 1.305v and pretty darn stable.  lets see how prime goes later tonight.  Yes everything was open during that run, look at how long real temp has been open.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm curious as to what the core i7 safe temperature seems to be, you guys figure that out.

Impressive scores on Windows 7 beta btw. Im interested to try that myself on my q6600 once i partition my disk.


----------



## AddSub (Jan 28, 2009)

> qpi/dram(vtt on some bios's) - 1.4 - 1.45 (depending on your cpu)



Isn't 1.45V VTT quite a bit over the 1.35V recommended spec for i7? I've been browsing various forums and nobody is really sure as far as i7 is concerned. I'm keeping mine at 1.35V for now. 

I have a i7 platform now but I'm being careful about the voltages since nobody is really sure what the limits are. (It took months before people realized high VTT was killing 45nm Yorkfields) I got lucky and got the 3841 batch. I'm doing 4GHz with 1.38125V, although it is not Prime95 stable. Still tweaking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I'm curious as to what the core i7 safe temperature seems to be, you guys figure that out.
> 
> Impressive scores on Windows 7 beta btw. Im interested to try that myself on my q6600 once i partition my disk.



max is 100ºc, i like to stay under 85ºc when that was a problem.


----------



## Binge (Jan 29, 2009)

Those temps need to beat 27C on all 4 cores   That's what my GTZ is holding right now.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2009)

After running prime/tweaking for the whole day (4.2GHz) , the cpu now IDLE at 40C (28C this morning), and the rad started flowing warm air.

Core Temp #: 1 = 2, 3 = 4, and 1 & 2 = 63C, 3 & 4 = 67C degrees C, fullload.

HT always off, running prime with reduced QPI/VTT 1.3v -> 1.24v (passed 1 hour, gonna let it run overnight)

Now, i'm heading to bed... super tired.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)

dammit...

i keep getting 

"clock interval not received on secondary processor"

needs more voltage i guess but im at 1.56v vcore now. maybe it wants something else?

temps are fine.

load temp is 54c which is actually really good for 4.33ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dammit...
> 
> i keep getting
> 
> ...



i usually fix that with vcore, at least on my chip.  But thats already a lot of voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> After running prime/tweaking for the whole day (4.2GHz) , the cpu now IDLE at 40C (28C this morning), and the rad started flowing warm air.
> 
> Core Temp #: 1 = 2, 3 = 4, and 1 & 2 = 63C, 3 & 4 = 67C degrees C, fullload.
> 
> ...



how much voltage for those temps?


----------



## AddSub (Jan 30, 2009)

I can do 3.6GHz with stock volts and 3.8GHz with with 1.3V as seen in the screen capture above. I'm pretty sure I can do 4.0GHz with less than 1.38125V. I just need to figure out which voltages do what, if anything, as far as stability is concerned. Lot of tweaking left to do.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much voltage for those temps?



_1.387 Vcore (passed prime for 6 hours).
1.3 QPI/VTT

CPU PLL 1.86v
QPI PLL locked at 1.1v_
Above is the setting stable at 4.2GHz HT off for my rig.

At 1.381 vcore, it crashed after 2 hours
Crashed after 1 hour and a half with QPI/VTT at 1.24v

All values are from Bios, not CPU-z.

I don't think I can push it any higher with reasonable voltages. I think 4.2GHz is best choice for speed/voltage ratio. Any higher with Corei7 920 is simple overkil voltage or chipset limited.

EDIT: I was able to boot into Windows at 210x21 @ 1.5vcore, 1.4 QPI/VTT, 1.9 CPU PLL, 1.3 QPI PLL, It did pass the SM 2.0 and SM 3.0 test in 3DMark 06 but it always crash at the CPU tests.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

AddSub said:


> I can do 3.6GHz with stock volts and 3.8GHz with with 1.3V as seen in the screen capture above. I'm pretty sure I can do 4.0GHz with less than 1.38125V. I just need to figure out which voltages do what, if anything, as far as stability is concerned. Lot of tweaking left to do.



bro i have all voltages manually set to minimum, except for vcore, dram, and CPU VTT


here are my voltages and settings

YOu do have the EVGA board right?


----------



## AddSub (Jan 30, 2009)

> bro i have all voltages manually set to minimum, except for vcore, dram, and CPU VTT
> 
> 
> here are my voltages and settings
> ...



Yeah, I have a EVGA X58. Am I correct in assuming that all of the other voltages aside from Vcore and VTT (and RAM voltage to some extent if RAM is pushed) are not that important? Did changing the PWM frequency do anything for you? So far I've noticed that the VTT voltage has the biggest effect on the OC. Vcore itself seems less important than VTT, at least on my setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

AddSub said:


> Yeah, I have a EVGA X58. Am I correct in assuming that all of the other voltages aside from Vcore and VTT (and RAM voltage to some extent if RAM is pushed) are not that important? Did changing the PWM frequency do anything for you? So far I've noticed that the VTT voltage has the biggest effect on the OC. Vcore itself seems less important than VTT, at least on my setup.



no, vcore, ram and vtt are the only ones raised slightly, everything else is default.

I have my PWM at 800 KHz, havent seen the need to raise, does make your mosfets run hotter.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 30, 2009)

Everest Read/Write/Copy
http://img.techpowerup.org/090129/Everest.jpg

SuperPI
http://img.techpowerup.org/090129/SuperPI.jpg


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2009)

Xazax said:


> Everest Read/Write/Copy
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090129/Everest.jpg
> 
> SuperPI
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090129/SuperPI.jpg



Great scores man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)

and the 38k run....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2009)

FINALLY!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=496323

now to tweak some more.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sol, that is some cpu.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Sol, that is some cpu.



thank you very much sir


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> FINALLY!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=496323
> 
> now to tweak some more.



congrats sol!!!

You have the latest BIOS already, the latest one released on the 16th is killer bro!!!  Great BIOS.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats sol!!!
> 
> You have the latest BIOS already, the latest one released on the 16th is killer bro!!!  Great BIOS.



ya i know!!! god i was pulling my hair out a couple hours ago it would stall after DMI verification and i was like WTF?!?!!?!?!?! it worked last night...so after chattin with binge i finally got it to post at stock clocks...with my ram at like 800mhz...i got it to boot from the thumb drive. flashed to S1ZG from S1ZC or w/e and whalla now it pretty much loves me...and i love it. month and a half later i finally got my board to boot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya i know!!! god i was pulling my hair out a couple hours ago it would stall after DMI verification and i was like WTF?!?!!?!?!?! it worked last night...so after chattin with binge i finally got it to post at stock clocks...with my ram at like 800mhz...i got it to boot from the thumb drive. flashed to S1ZG from S1ZC or w/e and whalla now it pretty much loves me...and i love it. month and a half later i finally got my board to boot.



yeah bro the new BIOS improved my overall CPU and memory overclock amazingly.  Stable at 191*21 4.0 GHz @ 1.305v, before it took me 1.35v and ram divider at 2:6


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro the new BIOS improved my overall CPU and memory overclock amazingly.  Stable at 191*21 4.0 GHz @ 1.305v, before it took me 1.35v and ram divider at 2:6



i just need to play with my ram some more...it doesnt like it when i run 133 at the rated 9-9-9-24 so i do 1600 @ 11-11-11-28 1T and it boots but if i force 1333 i cant boot at any clock. weird. i disabled turbo mode though. i think the 20x multi is alot easier to work with i was getting frustrate because i couldnt pin point when it engaged and when it didnt so i would think i was getting 4Ghz but it would try and boot at like 4.3 and crash


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i just need to play with my ram some more...it doesnt like it when i run 133 at the rated 9-9-9-24 so i do 1600 @ 11-11-11-28 1T and it boots but if i force 1333 i cant boot at any clock. weird.



hmm, that is indeed weird.  you setting your RAM voltage manually?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, that is indeed weird.  you setting your RAM voltage manually?



i edited my post

ya i set it normally...i did everything manually including setting the trfc to 74 but it did not like that...so atm my ram is all on auto because i figured once i get what the system is doing with it i can adjust that because i had no idea it was loosining the timings that much so i was clocking blind for a bit couldnt figure out why the system was tweaking but now that i know what the board is auto setting i can tighten from their and hope.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i edited my post
> 
> ya i set it normally...i did everything manually including setting the trfc to 74 but it did not like that...so atm my ram is all on auto because i figured once i get what the system is doing with it i can adjust that because i had no idea it was loosining the timings that much so i was clocking blind for a bit couldnt figure out why the system was tweaking but now that i know what the board is auto setting i can tighten from their and hope.



thats what I did.

Hey about turbo mode, mine is always at 21x when ih ave it enabled, it engages always.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats what I did.
> 
> Hey about turbo mode, mine is always at 21x when ih ave it enabled, it engages always.



ahhhh that makes things alot easier then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ahhhh that makes things alot easier then.



at least i've never seen mine drop down, never ever.

for example right now 

I got a shot of my rig now with the new cooling setup, in case you missed it   link to that thread below

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82607


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> at least i've never seen mine drop down, never ever.
> 
> for example right now
> 
> ...



that looks nice i just spent like 30min rebuiulding my block...my fan was making like a clicking noice so i take a flashlight and look in my side panel and i see movement i look and theirs waves in my rez...problem? their shouldnt be because it was full to the brim....i freak out and pull the side panel off...and their is a puddle forming all over the bottum of my case and my cards. and its dropping out of my barbs and into my NB!!! its all fine now hopefully. thank god for this feser my GF gave me..NON CONDUCTIVE!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> that looks nice i just spent like 30min rebuiulding my block...my fan was making like a clicking noice so i take a flashlight and look in my side panel and i see movement i look and theirs waves in my rez...problem? their shouldnt be because it was full to the brim....i freak out and pull the side panel off...and their is a puddle forming all over the bottum of my case and my cards. and its dropping out of my barbs and into my NB!!! its all fine now hopefully. thank god for this feser my GF gave me..NON CONDUCTIVE!!



dude you have bad luck with water cooling, thank god everything is ok.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude you have bad luck with water cooling, thank god everything is ok.  Keep us posted.



ill keep ya posted and ya iv had too many close calls to really like water cooling...i might give up one day and go streight to phase....because you need to cool pelts w/ water and im all done this BS. but it keeps the i7 happy so a little longer. right now im installing vista because i really didnt like 7 as the primary os on my desktop its still very beta imo. so ill keep it on my laptop.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 1, 2009)

w00t keep climbing

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497956


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> w00t keep climbing
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497956



208x21 1.45v set in BIOS, try that   Should give you about 1.512v in windows.  Just to validtae, I dont run that all day.


----------



## AddSub (Feb 1, 2009)

4.2GHz @ 1.375V on air as per screen capture above. Hyperthreading is enabled. Fully stable in all 3DMarks except Vantage where it keeps giving me "Application lost focus or display resolution changed". Weird, I can do several loops of 3DMark 2006 but Vantage crashes and gives me that error every single time. I'm thinking it has to do with my GPU OC. 

Lot of tweaking left to do. My CPU responds to VTT voltage increases very well. CPU voltage has little effect on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^thats a very good clock !  try running vantage with video card at default clocks see if you get the same error message


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2009)

CP can i have a voltage layout plz? i cant seem to get my rig to run stable. i want all the voltages under the voltage page if you dont mind.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sol, love your processor.  I can't believe I haven't posted in this forever and I started it.  LOL.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Sol, love your processor.  I can't believe I haven't posted in this forever and I started it.  LOL.



lol thanks man im loving it too...she has some probs at 4.2 but 4 and 4.1 are solid. i just need to know CP's voltage table..he can do it much lower than me. i think ill try adjusting the vtt because my core is 1.475 and at 4.2 anything heavy is a joke and things start to crash like super fetch sidebar etc.

@Dark is your ram really at 1.9v? i thought anything over 1.65 was crazy dangerous.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 2, 2009)

I can bench at 4.3GHz, just found that out tonight, had windows open so loop was extra cold.  Hopefully you'll get things working better.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2009)

i benched 4.4ghz

not posting the results yet.

my new cooler setup allows me to use high vcore without temps getting too high even under load.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> I can bench at 4.3GHz, just found that out tonight, had windows open so loop was extra cold.  Hopefully you'll get things working better.



is your ram really that high 1.9?


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 2, 2009)

So jealous but can't afford it, DAMMIT!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> CP can i have a voltage layout plz? i cant seem to get my rig to run stable. i want all the voltages under the voltage page if you dont mind.



sol,

I have all my voltages manually set to minimum, meaning a clock above auto or +0.

CPU voltage at 1.300v which is 1.305v in windows, and dram at 1.625v which gives me 1.66v in windows, everything else liek I said.  PWM at 800 KHz


oh and CPU PLL at 1.8v


----------



## Binge (Feb 2, 2009)

CP, couldn't you show him your evga elite on a screenshot?  Does that include voltages?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> CP, couldn't you show him your evga elite on a screenshot?  Does that include voltages?



sure 

the dimm voltage is set to 1.625v in the BIOS and is actually at 1.66v in windows, see below


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks alot guys your all my friends and thats what i love about you i sorrty i just have to right this iv never been so down in the dumps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks alot guys your all my friends and thats what i love about you i sorrty i just have to right this iv never been so down in the dumps.



thats what we are here for bro.  Sorry to hear about your situation!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2009)

o/c'ed my card to what was before 800/1100, still lots of apps running


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

IF you are lucky enough to find one of these.... it is one of the best blocks for i7.

this one just happens to be brand new. you may notice the swiftech 1366 bracket fits right on this little guy perfectly.


----------



## Binge (Feb 3, 2009)

awesome man!  Show us the load temps!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

damn.... loan me your cpu and i'll show you 44k+ in vantage.

how the fuck did you get the 295s to run that high of an OC?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> damn.... loan me your cpu and i'll show you 44k+ in vantage.
> 
> how the fuck did you get the 295s to run that high of an OC?



I was having problems posting this. My text is missing.

I posted this to ask you and question, and that is what you said, how could those GTX295's run that?

Edit: Oh and this isn't mine I was showing it to you to see about those 295's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

did they just jump up that high?

says you only have one but that score is too high for one... unless your cpu is OCed alot more than pictured.

(so how about lettin me borrow that bad boy)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Edit: Oh and this isn't mine I was showing it to you to see about those 295's.



I was wondering if your GTX295's can run that high?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

havent got them too yet. havent really tried though.

there was a guy on here that has both a 920 and 965. i want to borrow it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> havent got them too yet. havent really tried though.
> 
> there was a guy on here that has both a 920 and 965. i want to borrow it.



But hey if you think you could get higher Overclocks then tell the guy that has that computer:Albert

Here is his setup but without the 4870X2's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2009)

^^^ that looks good bro!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

bested my best score by over 100 points at a lower clock on windows 7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

BTW guys,

I notice that upwards of 4.0 GHz increasing your CPU VTT gives you 10x more stability than CPU Vcore.  from 4.0 to 4.1 Ghz i was not stable even adding a bit more vcore, I added some voltage to the CPU VTT from 1.25v to 1.30v and I was automatically able to run 3dmark and well, here I am posting, browsing, gaming, etc!  Just a tip for those that have not expiremented with CPU VTT much!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

i run vtt at 1.43v for 4ghz+


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i run vtt at 1.43v for 4ghz+



yikes, card sucking the life out of the CPU?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

nope but it helps keep the ram in check.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope but it helps keep the ram in check.



hmmm, lets see how much more I need to raise mine, its going to get to the point where i'll need big increases!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

you gotta keep in mind... my cpu is stressed by 2(4) gigantic gpus. alot more voltage is needed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you gotta keep in mind... my cpu is stressed by 2(4) gigantic gpus. alot more voltage is needed.



Thats what I asked you earlier, your CPU is freaking out!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 4, 2009)

Leaving my DDR voltage setting to Auto, and guess what? It sets the voltage to 1.8v!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Leaving my DDR voltage setting to Auto, and guess what? It sets the voltage to 1.8v!



try to avoid that, although I believe fit has ran close to 2.0v already, its still alive!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

2.1v but not for long.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just switched everything back to AUTO, except QPI/VTT and CPU voltage. And I'm running prime atm, see how it goes...

And  what I notice is, It's auto set the DDR voltage to 1.79v

I got the QPI/VTT voltage at 1.3v... and you see, the gap between them is 0.49

Auto sync...?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

hey fit so was that with the vacuum cleaners?  lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I just switched everything back to AUTO, except QPI/VTT and CPU voltage. And I'm running prime atm, see how it goes...
> 
> And  what I notice is, It's auto set the DDR voltage to 1.79v
> 
> ...



i've had that happen, yes when on auto it does that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=499895


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=499895



nice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

*MY BOARD IS FUCKING DEAD*


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

wtf happned?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

idk exactly.

worked fine....

benched 4.4ghz

booted 4.6ghz

BSOD

reboot

wont load windows

reset bios to stock.

boots fine.... as soon as it trys to load windows it freezes.

reflashed latest bios.

reboot

posted, reboot by itself

posted... bios... setup everything, reboot

black screen. reset, black screen, took battery out for an hour, reset, black screen C0 post code.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

C0's usually memory bank related, right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

nope. "cpu early initiation"


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

Damn.  You sure it's your board, or could it be the CPU?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

knowing my luck its both.

board is on its way back to newegg already.

cpu will be sent out as soon as i get an RMA#.

i got a DFI x58 in the mail as well


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2009)

Fits, how do you even remember half the stuff that's in your head!?!? 

I gotta subscribe to this thread.. Getting bored with my set-up...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

damn dude, sucks to hear that man, hopefully you can get everything resolved quickly!  Good luck bro   Keep us posted.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

i have OCD and ADHD. 

my OCD makes me need to have things matching and i have to repeat processes an even number of times. 

i also need to wash my hands and keep everything i own super clean and mint. something you'll notice if you buy things from me.

as for the ADHD.... i cant ever concentrate on one thing for more than a very short period of time. BUT... i can remember a TON of shit that happens in a very short period of time.

one if the best things about ADHD is the fact that i can think about 10000 things at once and actually process thoughts 20x faster than other ppl. 

do a search on threads made by me here on TPU. at any given time im managing posts in all of 20 threads. look at my thread on good deals.... i manage to search though 12 forums, 8 retail sites, and a few other places in a matter of minutes when i get asked to look for something.


alot of the shit i post is covered in several threads but its because i combine things at once. 

someone in the gtx thread will ask me to do something gtx related but at the same time i'll be running a physx related test for my physx thread along with a i7/x58 problem im trouble shooting and testing some new cooling shit i have for my machine/projects thread.

all this shit plays out in my head perfectly fine and smooth but it looks like a total fucking mess to someone who doesnt see things the same speed as i do.

along with computer shit i also do cell phones, computer repairs, car audio, home theater installs, electronics, take care of a kid, go to college to be an engineer, and 100s of other things i manage all at once. 

its a mess but its very clear to me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have OCD and ADHD.
> 
> my OCD makes me need to have things matching and i have to repeat processes an even number of times.
> 
> ...



yo i completely understand what you are saying and its clear to me, but did one of our posts make you post this or what?  I Just want to make sure none of us might have said something un appropiate.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Fits, how do you even remember half the stuff that's in your head!?!?
> 
> I gotta subscribe to this thread.. Getting bored with my set-up...lol



this one CP.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2009)

Fit's I wasn't trying to be mean or anything to ya. I'm sorry if it sounded like that. I have nothing but respect for anything and everything that you do man! I truly do..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

nah... it was a good question.

it will help ppl understand how things work for me better. 

nothing is ever bad unless you are trying to bash me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> this one CP.



thanks, I really didnt even notice he said that in that post



Cold Storm said:


> Fit's I wasn't trying to be mean or anything to ya. I'm sorry if it sounded like that. I have nothing but respect for anything and everything that you do man! I truly do..





Fitseries3 said:


> nah... it was a good question.
> 
> it will help ppl understand how things work for me better.
> 
> nothing is ever bad unless you are trying to bash me.



THats crazy I had no idea bro, but like everything, it has its pros and cons.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah....

major CON....

i get in the car.... drive for an hour....

and i feel lost even though i know exactly where i am. i just dont really remember why i needed to be there.

then i fuck around for a bit
and then remember but its too late or im just too lazy now that i've gone and had some fun.

its very hard to focus on shit after driving. i love driving but damn... it kills me for the rest of the day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah....
> 
> major CON....
> 
> ...




dude don't take this the wrong way, but have you ever gotten like actually lost because of that?  Gotta be careful.  Although its not really your fault.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm like that, but around the house.  I went downstairs three times in a row today meaning to get my cell phone.  The first time, once I got downstairs, I grabbed a vitamin water and came back upstairs.  The second I got to the top of the stairs, "oh ...." and ran back down, realized I left the bird outside, took him inside, back up the stairs again, this time a "mother...er" and I finally got my cell phone.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nah... it was a good question.
> 
> it will help ppl understand how things work for me better.
> 
> nothing is ever bad unless you are trying to bash me.



I'd never bash a person like you man. Not after the help that you have given me in the past and hopefully in the future.. Never knew that about you.. Damn do I feel bad now about that post...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

i never get lost. its impossible for me.

my brain wont let it happen. it remembers everything it sees, hears, smells, etc. 

my senses are greatly developed to a point where i dont even have to try to think or remember anything.

when i learn something new i try really hard to perfect it to a level past what anyone would normally do.

someone should come watch me ride my bike some day. most people would shit themselves.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'd never bash a person like you man. Not after the help that you have given me in the past and hopefully in the future.. Never knew that about you.. Damn do I feel bad now about that post...



::ats coldstorm on his back:::


Dont worry bro, we all appreciate what FIT has done, is doing, and hopefully will do for us in the future.  Great guy and he wouldn't take your post the wrong way.


On a side note, before the mods come in here and  all of us, lets get back on topic shall we


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'd never bash a person like you man. Not after the help that you have given me in the past and hopefully in the future.. Never knew that about you.. Damn do I feel bad now about that post...



honestly.. i have too much info in my head not to share. i feel like i have to share it. i really like to help people not just so people can say "that fit guy has the answer for almost everything" but more so i can see everyone enjoy what they have to the same level that i do... or similar.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

That really sucks man.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2009)

Well Fits.. We can't wait to see what that DFI board can do! Then see what you do after the Asus gets back!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> honestly.. i have too much info in my head not to share. i feel like i have to share it. i really like to help people not just so people can say "that fit guy has the answer for almost everything" but more so i can see everyone enjoy what they have to the same level that i do... or similar.



well not only to kinda get back on topic, but also in reference to fits post quoted above, some of the greatest info shared on here has came from FIT.  I dont know about you'll, but he gave me his greatest secret of all times. 


Fart on your CPU before you put it on for the first time, helps the CPU become more stable at higher clocks, don't believe me, ask FIT himself!

Seriously though, FIT thats great you feel that way bro, I think thats why you've become what you have on here dude 


VIVA FIT!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> On a side note, before the mods come in here and  all of us, lets get back on topic shall we



speaking of that...

i want to say thanks to polaris for moving my thread back.

he was right by moving it to the general nonsense section because it was pretty out there and non computer related at first but its only because i failed to thoroughly explain my intentions.

after i explained and then responded with proof that my concept works he move the thread back into its respected place.

polaris is a great mod and we should appreciate that we have him here on TPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> speaking of that...
> 
> i want to say thanks to polaris for moving my thread back.
> 
> ...



I saw that, glad you brought it up!

AMEN TO THAT!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Castiel... love the sig but change it before you get in trouble.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Castiel... love the sig but change it before you get in trouble.



I was doing that while you said that. Is this good?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

F*ing would be better... or just get rid of it. someone will be a party pooper and complain. gotta keep TPU clean.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> F*ing would be better... or just get rid of it. someone will be a party pooper and complain. gotta keep TPU clean.



he could replace it and say "effin'"  thats not really bad at all


"My Board is Effin' Dead"

How does that sound to you guys?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> F*ing would be better... or just get rid of it. someone will be a party pooper and complain. gotta keep TPU clean.



I feel sorry for you but It is to funny. 

I will take it off if I get a complaint.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah a MOD changed it. I was going to take it off after I watched some TV, but to late.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 6, 2009)

CPU got RMAed as well....

i only have ram and its for sale.

any takers?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

Guys, got a questions

My RAM at default is designed to run at 1333 MHz.  Right now it is running at 1524 MHz.  What can I do to increase RAM stability without lowering the divider from 2:8 to 2:6??

I know that is my problem going from 4.0 GHz to 4.1 GHz because I wont boot like this.  I drop my divider and it goes into windows and is stable for a long time, then it'll just take a slight bump in voltage to stable out the system.  But ram seems to be holding me back in this case.  

ANy remedies to this other than dropping the divider?

My DRAM voltage is 1.66v right now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, got a questions
> 
> My RAM at default is designed to run at 1333 MHz.  Right now it is running at 1524 MHz.  What can I do to increase RAM instability without lowering the divider from 2:8 to 2:6??
> 
> ...




whats your vtt(qpi/dram) set to?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats your vtt(qpi/dram) set to?



1.25v


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

wtf?

set that fucker to 1.35 - 1.45v and get the ram up in the 1.8 - 1.9v range


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wtf?
> 
> set that fucker to 1.35 - 1.45v and get the ram up in the 1.8 - 1.9v range



i had tried 1.69v ram and 1.35v vtt and still not stable.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

i run mine at 1.9v ram and 1.4625v vtt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i run mine at 1.9v ram and 1.4625v vtt



I guess ill start increasing little by little see how much it needs.  You think the sticks can be maxing out maybe?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

idk.... most likely not.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> idk.... most likely not.



hmm, i'll do some more testing and keep you guys posted.

Thanks for the help FIT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

i've run 1600mhz stick at 2133mhz. 

you should be able to run 1800 at least with yours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've run 1600mhz stick at 2133mhz.
> 
> you should be able to run 1800 at least with yours.



that certainly inspires me haha.  Thanks dude.  I'll keep you'll posted!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, got a questions
> 
> My RAM at default is designed to run at 1333 MHz.  Right now it is running at 1524 MHz.  What can I do to increase RAM stability without lowering the divider from 2:8 to 2:6??
> 
> ...



Is this the ram you're using?

CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory

Assuming it is then the question is how much more than 1.6V will it take? If I was using this kit then I'd gradually raise the VTT up. I've seen screenshots of the VTT all the way up to 1.6V. The question is what is the max safe VTT?

If you don't want to take that route then get some better memory.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

read this carefully.... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207972


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Is this the ram you're using?
> 
> CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
> 
> ...



hopefully i'll be getting some better ram soon 

no, this is my RAM

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145182



Fitseries3 said:


> read this carefully.... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207972



THanks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

hopefully CP will take mine on friday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hopefully CP will take mine on friday.



I'M HOPING TOO!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

Well Had to drop the divider, wouldnt boot no matter what.

So here is my best W7 run on a single 4870, quite impressive in my opinion.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> read this carefully.... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207972



In this post saaya says that 1.65V VTT is fine afaik!

Core i7 Vdimm/VTT Graveyard  


This is my latest testbed...
* DFI LP UT X58-T3EH8 (R.A56) 01/23 BETA BIOS
* Intel Core i7 920 3837A902
* Corsair Dominator 2GB DDR3 2133 PC3 17066 Dual Channel Kit

I've had the VTT up to 1.48V but I've seen others going higher. What you use depends on whether you're prepared to loose it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

4.4 GHz validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503214

4.4 GHz super pi run  9.359 sec.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2009)

still shy of.... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=499895


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> still shy of.... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=499895



don't tempt me


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2009)

just dont kill it like i did.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 8, 2009)

CP, did you try to increase the tRFC to 74? And tRC to 33?

The Uncore should stay at x17 (3400MHz).

And with 200 baseclock, your ram should run at 1600MHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just dont kill it like i did.




i'll try dude 


kid41212003 said:


> CP, did you try to increase the tRFC to 74? And tRC to 33?
> 
> The Uncore should stay at x17 (3400MHz).
> 
> And with 200 baseclock, your ram should run at 1600MHz.



naw I havent.  But i'll try.my uncore is 16x.  I'll try 17x maybe allow my ram to run at 2:8 since this way it wont be at a 1:1 ratio like when my uncore is at 16x.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 4.4 GHz validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503214
> 
> 4.4 GHz super pi run  9.359 sec.


Nice David.... real nice!


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 9, 2009)

After a little testing........... 4411mhz vcore:1.45v vtt:1.38v Qpi:1.36v
Cpu is lapped and cooled by a ek Supreme
This little biostar is very surprising!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503385


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2009)

whats your ram speed?


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 9, 2009)

The Haunted said:


>


we cant see the pic man,its too small..... try again.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

The Haunted said:


>



hey bro thats a nice overclock.  Did you run super pi with any windows open?


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 9, 2009)

I ran superpi when the computer was idle, but i have HT on maybe thats why i get a bad score.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> I ran superpi when the computer was idle, but i have HT on maybe thats why i get a bad score.



thats why, HT off you'll drop down a good amount


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 9, 2009)

Its true in superpi but a lot of benchmarks benefits from HT, i dont know about real life tough...
http://arstechnica.com/hardware/reviews/2008/11/nehalem-launch-review.ars/9


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> Its true in superpi but a lot of benchmarks benefits from HT, i dont know about real life tough...
> http://arstechnica.com/hardware/reviews/2008/11/nehalem-launch-review.ars/9



super pi is a single threaded benchmark thats why it benefits from the lack of HT.

You can run your I7 on one core if possible and probably get a quicker time thatn on 2 or 4 cores.


Ive already tested that with my Phenom.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 9, 2009)

Playing around with the i7 as a dual.  Got it at ~4GHz since that seems to be a normal OC.  Left the 260 at stock.  Since I am bored and have nothing better to do will go and run the benches with my 9600 GSO just for fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

not a bad dual core I would say 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2009)

wew 4.2Ghz 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505335

i will try for more but now that im finally getting the settings down this is turning out to be pretty easy! now to get my pump fixed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> wew 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505335
> 
> i will try for more but now that im finally getting the settings down this is turning out to be pretty easy! now to get my pump fixed.



congrats Sol!!!

How much voltage did it take?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats Sol!!!
> 
> How much voltage did it take?



1.4v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> 1.4v



thats what mine used to take to be stable, well actually 1.411v.  Good job.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)

new shizza y'all...


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to the Diamond Flower International club


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)

i see it as a Damn Fine Investment.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 11, 2009)

Why are most of the X58 board I see only going with 6 expansion slots instead of 7? Puttin a PCIe 1X above the first gfx slot would prove really useful to me if/when I go i7.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 11, 2009)

There are, GIGA X58 boards.

And MSI...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## msgclb (Feb 11, 2009)

I just wish I had a few of your video cards!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

board looks great dude!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

does cpu tweaker work yet?


----------



## Binge (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> does cpu tweaker work yet?



not yet for x58.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

says who???

CPU tweak and MEMset


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

yes it runs... but try to change something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes it runs... but try to change something.



Oh I thought you meant if it ran, before it wasn't running for me thats why I assumed thats what you wanted to know.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> new shizza y'all...




hmmm.....


looks like a hidden msg. can anyone else see it?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hmmm.....
> 
> 
> looks like a hidden msg. can anyone else see it?



thumbs up?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

it says...

DFI

DK

X58

TEH SEX (hidden as T3eH6)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

let me show you more..... so you may see it better.


here's the 8 board....








and mine....









the x58 JR is the white box too.

mine is the only x58 dfi with a black box. black and red flames.... ooooo sexy.

they must be using subliminal advertising to get ppl to buy these boards.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> it says...
> 
> DFI
> 
> ...



 That great!


----------



## Binge (Feb 12, 2009)

TeH X35


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

im fucking pissed. shitty newegg will not be returning my P6T6 revo. i cannot find one anywhere on the internet at all.

im leaving for a few days. i cant take this anymore.

i might as well sell it all cause without my p6t6 my machine is just half assed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2009)

Bro, take a few days off, and just relax. Sorry i didn't send those things. I fell asleep. But, walk away for a bit, and come back with a clear head!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

more darkness...


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

your still running all this off that pcpc 860 right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

yes but not for long.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2009)

That thing is s3ksee! Get to benchin fit!!!!! Im awaiting!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes but not for long.



Why not long?

Getting a new one?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

shhhh..... you'll see


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> shhhh..... you'll see



The suspense is terrible! come on!


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im fucking pissed. shitty newegg will not be returning my P6T6 revo. i cannot find one anywhere on the internet at all.
> 
> im leaving for a few days. i cant take this anymore.
> 
> i might as well sell it all cause without my p6t6 my machine is just half assed.




Hi the board is still available ,but not in newegg.....

$366.97
http://www.keenzo.com/showproduct.asp?M=ASUS&ID=3588030&ref=GB


$392.06
http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=12894


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

im trying to get one from provantage but their site has been down for a week now.


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im trying to get one from provantage but their site has been down for a week now.



I wonder how many millions $ they already lost , and still losing while their website is down. Newegg and amazon and others are happy at this time.

Customers should stay away from a website who can not stay online 24/7 , maybe their servers got hacked/raided ??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

HEY SOOS!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 12, 2009)

Jeez!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

FIT, my local store has a P6T in stock, just dont know if its the same one, wanna get me the part # of your board so I can call them tomorrow?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

i seriously doubt its the p6t6 ws revolution.

i have something in the works that may be better but im not saying anything yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i seriously doubt its the p6t6 ws revolution.
> 
> i have something in the works that may be better but im not saying anything yet.



I doubt it too!  but its worth a shot heh?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

ask and see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ask and see.



i'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i seriously doubt its the p6t6 ws revolution.
> 
> i have something in the works that may be better but im not saying anything yet.



Gawd! what is it with you and the suspense building...its always something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^thats Fitseries3 for you my friend!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^thats Fitseries3 for you my friend!



lol no kidding...


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> HEY SOOS!





You smashed the old results :  
Fitseries3 15424mb/s 13699mb/s 17609mb/s 36.0  
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70684


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

FOLY HUCK!

i sent in cpu only and got full retail box in return.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sweet! u got lucky!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

thats my 4th one now.


----------



## 3xploit (Feb 12, 2009)

whoooooooa is 3842A a new i7 920 batch?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

must be.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally joining you guys. I'll be spending some time combing the 62 pages of info. I'll be running an i7 920 with a DFI DK x58, and 3GB Diminators. Even picked up the Dtek Fusion 1366 mounting kit today. Everything should be here by next Thursday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

awesome paulieg, we'll be more than glad to help, i've heard amazing things about that DFI x58 board, great choice.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll be joining y'all soon. Got my 920 and my DFI LP Jr. on the way!

I need performance than lag. So that is why I am going full intel now from AMD. I am going to need alot of help on OC, because n00b OC here for intel, barely got it on amd, and that was with a program.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I'll be joining y'all soon. Got my 920 and my DFI LP Jr. on the way!
> 
> I need performance than lag. So that is why I am going full intel now from AMD. I am going to need alot of help on OC, because n00b OC here for intel, barely got it on amd, and that was with a program.



we'' be here buddy, no worries!


----------



## Binge (Feb 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> we'' be here buddy, no worries!



You might be....   Don't worry I have a hang of the DFI bios now.  Don't hesitate to ask any questions.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm trying to clarify some i7 myths/facts before my new hardware gets here on Wednesday/Thursday. Can someone explain the importance of lower voltage sticks for i7. I know it has something to do with higher voltages destroying the IMC, but I need more info...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> You might be....   Don't worry I have a hang of the DFI bios now.  Don't hesitate to ask any questions.



you stop rubbing in my face you got a DFI ok!!!  Although I love my EVGA


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> we'' be here buddy, no worries!



Thanks.

I will be using a Xigmatech Dark Knight, with a Scythe Slipstream fan and how high will I be able to get it to? And I will have extremely good air cooling, so that won't be a problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I will be using a Xigmatech Dark Knight, with a Scythe Slipstream fan and how high will I be able to get it to? And I will have extremely good air cooling, so that won't be a problem.



depends on your temps, these puppies run hot!!!!!!  I used to hit 90+ºc on air if I pushed voltage up a bit.  Factory cooler however.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> You might be....   Don't worry I have a hang of the DFI bios now.  Don't hesitate to ask any questions.



You and fit will be hearing for me. My i7 and DFI DK x58 are on the way. I've had several DFI boards, so i'm familiar with the bios...but I know the i7 is a whole new creature.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

i been in dallas all weekend.....  

i should have a whole new setup this week so i'll be ready for some action.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> depends on your temps, these puppies run hot!!!!!!  I used to hit 90+ºc on air if I pushed voltage up a bit.  Factory cooler however.



If it stays around 37-50F(1-10c) here in texas for a while then my air cooling setup will be good, because I have a system cooling setup where I will be cooling really good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i been in dallas all weekend.....
> 
> i should have a whole new setup this week so i'll be ready for some action.



welcome back FIT!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

not home yet. im only about 20mins from castiel and a few others like jc316 and iirc ppmcguire. im also really close to darthbeavis and utnorris from xs. actually.... utnorris lives in lake dallas prolly not far from castiel.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> not home yet. im only about 20mins from castiel and a few others like jc316 and iirc ppmcguire. im also really close to darthbeavis and utnorris from xs. actually.... utnorris lives in lake dallas prolly not far from castiel.



Wow, where are you exactly, like Denton?

And I live in the Hickory Creek community of Lake Dallas, by the lake.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

im just north of microcenter in richardson off of 75.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im just north of microcenter in richardson off of 75.



Oh wow, I know exactly where that is.

Business or Pleasure?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 16, 2009)

Patty, you on the Black Ice Xtreme 480 radiator? I have that radiator too! Isn't it a overkill for just a CPU? Lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

little of both. heading home tomorrow. i have a boatload of new toys  when i get there.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> little of both. heading home tomorrow. i have a boatload of new toys  when i get there.



lol. 

Does it feel good that your i7 system is coming back?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

honestly............

i think i may try to move back doen here soon.

as for the rig... new stuff will be fun as always.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

That would be awesome. The economy is really good here in Texas.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Patty, you on the Black Ice Xtreme 480 radiator? I have that radiator too! Isn't it a overkill for just a CPU? Lol.



yeah thats it.

Bro this CPU can still use more cooling man.  Look at fits build, just imagine


----------



## freakshow (Feb 16, 2009)

mine will be here wednesday cant wait but gotta wait for the ram and watercooling stuff  grrrrr i hate waiting


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=509591

4.3


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah thats it.
> 
> Bro this CPU can still use more cooling man.  Look at fits build, just imagine



I really hope my Black Ice 240 can handle this chip, if not then Thermochill here I come!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

Got a question Sol. Forgot to ask ya last night. Do you think, if Classified comes out in the next week, you'll Step-up  to it? I know the problems your having with the Evga board now..


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Got a question Sol. Forgot to ask ya last night. Do you think, if Classified comes out in the next week, you'll Step-up  to it? I know the problems your having with the Evga board now..



idk maybe. i think im going to wait to see if any of the problems carry over if not i might. i mean this is an enthusiest board so im not even sure how much more thay can add. but depending on how ppl say it performs i might step upto it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, right now the only boards that are even making me want to go i7 is the DFI line ones, and the Blood Rage.. I was so hoping the Evga's board would be good. But, after words like you have had.. I don't know if i could grab something like that on a person I trust...


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think it's depend on how far you want to OC the Core i7.

So far, I already saw people going 4.2GHz+ across all kind of boards from all brands.

The biggest thing that limit the OC isn't the board but the cooling you're going to use on CPU. So I think you should just pick one board from your fav brand and invest more in your cooling setup.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, right now the only boards that are even making me want to go i7 is the DFI line ones, and the Blood Rage.. I was so hoping the Evga's board would be good. But, after words like you have had.. I don't know if i could grab something like that on a person I trust...



i do not reccomend this board. and ill even give you an unbiased explnation.

regardless of the problems me and hundreds have had

everytime you reboot the board shuts off for about 5sec then powers back up.

imo this is unnessisary and stresses components

2.

the bios is crazy odd memory dividers etc are imo f#$5d 1066 gives me 1600mhz 1333 (the next option up) puts my ram in the 2Ghz range. so say i have 1600mhz ram you dont want to set it for 1600mhz divider because your ram will oc incredably and chances are your board wont boot due to the new bios's mcp dividers lemme explain.

the new SZ1N bios added a few things. things i am very unhappy about and make this board harder to handle

their is an option now called memory low gap. this was put in on the last bios SZ1G but up until now you didnt need to use it. what this option does is reserve ram for your pci / pci-e devices HDD's DVD droves and your various cards. i now due to the "n" bios need to set my memory low gap to 2G "2GB" inorder to get my system to even post. why i need to do this now instead of leaving it at auto or disabled is beyond me. so it seems you now are forced to reserve ram. granted you have always needed to. but i like to see 6GB pop up during post not 4.

the new MCP option basically lets you set the latency timings of the NB in accordence to your ram timings. this is supposed to improve performance but alas given that the memory dividers are crazy confusing this makes adjusting the MCP harder as it has diffirent options. unlike the ram which goes as follows

800
1066
1333
1600
2xxx

the MCP option steps diffirently

800
1066
1333
1600
1833
21xx

the inability to to set this correctly resualts in no post and you need to reset cmos.

while i like the board for its options i wish it was executed well. granted im new to X58 and havent had the time as some of the other guys. with my experience in other bios's iv come to the conclucsion or rather to the opinion that these options arent necissary or need to be seriously overhauled.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, right now the only boards that are even making me want to go i7 is the DFI line ones, and the Blood Rage.. I was so hoping the Evga's board would be good. But, after words like you have had.. I don't know if i could grab something like that on a person I trust...



I have the DFI DK x58 on the way. I will be reporting results with it by the end of the week.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

Not only that. Your right on the fact that a new bios just jumps out every few days or so... People over at Evga  forums are even unhappy because of it. 


It almost feels that they rushed the process of the board. They wanted to throw out Classified, but it was pushed back, so they went with a "lower end"  version and said, "there you go. Step-up to Classified if you want"...


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 16, 2009)

@ Sol,

About the memory divider, when you set your ram at 1066, the divider will be 2:8, CPU/RAM, and it's mean 133/2x8 = 532, result in DRR3 1066.

When you adjust the baseclock, but the memory divder stay the same, which mean, 200/2x8 = 800, DDR3 1600.

I think the bios is pretty confusing for EVGA... With my board, they display the ratio instead, which made it alot easier to understand, something like 2:8, 2:6, 2:10


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Not only that. Your right on the fact that a new bios just jumps out every few days or so... People over at Evga  forums are even unhappy because of it.
> 
> 
> It almost feels that they rushed the process of the board. They wanted to throw out Classified, but it was pushed back, so they went with a "lower end"  version and said, "there you go. Step-up to Classified if you want"...



yup new bios's for this baord are pushed out like every 2 weeks the longest 1 month and with each bios if you read th notes its NOT added support but rather compatability fixes. seems like should have paid their bios dev team more the first time.

for example the second bios SZ1C added better 1333mhz ram support and better i7 920 and 940. which explains why i was having serious issues when the board first came out before i bricked it (when i got mine it had the orig bios SZ1A) now you tell me. since the 920-940 and 1333mhz ram is the cheapest option you can go for in i7 wouldnt it make sense to make sure these items were fully supported BEFORE releasing the board? its a shame ppl that were in my boat had so many problems while ppl with 965's and 1600+mhz ram were running smooth. i wanted my i7 build to be as close to a grand as possible not close to 2. and as most ppl wanted the same thing why would they flunk support for the cheaper components when that is what the majority of ppl will run?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I have the DFI DK x58 on the way. I will be reporting results with it by the end of the week.



Me too 

I found this thread extremely helpful.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> yup new bios's for this baord are pushed out like every 2 weeks the longest 1 month and with each bios if you read th notes its NOT added support but rather compatability fixes. seems like should have paid their bios dev team more the first time.
> 
> for example the second bios SZ1C added better 1333mhz ram support and better i7 920 and 940. which explains why i was having serious issues when the board first came out before i bricked it (when i got mine it had the orig bios SZ1A) now you tell me. since the 920-940 and 1333mhz ram is the cheapest option you can go for in i7 wouldnt it make sense to make sure these items were fully supported BEFORE releasing the board? its a shame ppl that were in my boat had so many problems while ppl with 965's and 1600+mhz ram were running smooth. i wanted my i7 build to be as close to a grand as possible not close to 2. and as most ppl wanted the same thing why would they flunk support for the cheaper components when that is what the majority of ppl will run?



Yeah, from the problems with the 1333mhz ram, I haven't thought of going i7 yet.. I don't want, like you said, to spend close to 2 grand on another system.. My system can do pretty much everything I can throw at it.. I just want to have something to play with again... Even if the other 280 is coming this week.. 




CyberDruid said:


> Me too
> 
> I found this thread extremely helpful.



I'm the same with you CD. This thread is a BIG must for the new chipset!! And those DFI's...


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i been in dallas all weekend.....
> 
> i should have a whole new setup this week so i'll be ready for some action.



Welcome back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

freakshow said:


> mine will be here wednesday cant wait but gotta wait for the ram and watercooling stuff  grrrrr i hate waiting



soon my friend soon, be patient, its worth the while 



Solaris17 said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=509591
> 
> 4.3



congrats SOL, thats nice man 



Paulieg said:


> I really hope my Black Ice 240 can handle this chip, if not then Thermochill here I come!



it might do a decent job, but I think you will have to step up, lets wait and see, good luck 


Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, right now the only boards that are even making me want to go i7 is the DFI line ones, and the Blood Rage.. I was so hoping the Evga's board would be good. But, after words like you have had.. I don't know if i could grab something like that on a person I trust...



Honestly I respect sol, very knowledgeable guy and great person from what i've seen.  however I think he just got a buggy board or something.  My Memory dividers work perfectly fine and I am loving this board like there is no tomorrow.  The latest BIOS is a lot more stable, and honestly from my experience with this board I have no regrets and now with the latest BIOS I dont have any problems with it at all.

The powering down for 5 secs, hasn't happened again since I flashed to the latest BIOS, don't ask me why 

However, after now for the first time owning a DFI board on my AMD rig and seen how easy it overclocks, I would recommend the DFI X58 to anyone building an i7 rig, after the DFI it is hands down the EVGA for me.  Just look on Newegg, its been bought more than any other X58 board, gotta be a reason why.  This board just takes some time getting used to it, but once you do at least love mine now.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2009)

Come the beginning of March, I may be joining the i7 ranks. Yay for big tax returns!!!!! lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Come the beginning of March, I may be joining the i7 ranks. Yay for big tax returns!!!!! lol.



yay, another one to the crew woot woot.  You';ll love it dude.  Got your eyes set on a board yet?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 16, 2009)

Is DFI > gigabyte ud4p or ud5? is this the mobo your talking about?

because that mobo can only support 1600 OCed RAM???  all DFI mobos are 1333 RAM compatible except that one? what are the advantages of DFI to the ud4p?


----------



## Binge (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldn't go too deep into what speed ram a motherboard can handle.  On my DFI I pushed 2200MHz and it did just fine.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

new toys.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52870&page=64


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Is DFI > gigabyte ud4p or ud5? is this the mobo your talking about?
> 
> because that mobo can only support 1600 OCed RAM???  all DFI mobos are 1333 RAM compatible except that one? what are the advantages of DFI to the ud4p?



yes that is it, but please read binges response on top of my post



Binge said:


> I wouldn't go too deep into what speed ram a motherboard can handle.  On my DFI I pushed 2200MHz and it did just fine.



thanks, board say they handle this much, but most of times its fixed with BIOS updates and stuff.  At least my DFI that i bought for my AMD rig said it supported up to DDR2 800 but with the latest BIOS they fixed that, and now in the BIOS you can set the RAM to 400,667, 800, and 1066.  So that further proves BInge's point.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yay, another one to the crew woot woot.  You';ll love it dude.  Got your eyes set on a board yet?


I think either the GB UD5 or Extreme. I want to stick with GB this time around for the better osx86 support.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 16, 2009)

I see... so they don't block you at 1600... but isn't it bad for the mobo and the ram? does DFI OC better, and if so much better? than the ud4p gigabyte?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I think either the GB UD5 or Extreme. I want to stick with GB this time around for the better osx86 support.



I personally havent had experience with any overclocking GB board, thats why I dont say so.  DFI, ASUS, and EVGA are my experiences.  I rather DFI and EVGA.


----------



## Binge (Feb 16, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I see... so they don't block you at 1600... but isn't it bad for the mobo and the ram? does DFI OC better, and if so much better? than the ud4p gigabyte?



You always run the risk of doing something that's "bad" for the mobo and ram no matter what board you get.  Also each board is different just like each chip is different.  Between the two none of us are really qualified to give you an answer based off of anything but personal opinion.  If you want my opinion I would go with the DFI, EVGA, or Foxconn (only the Blood Rage though) x58 motherboards


----------



## n-ster (Feb 16, 2009)

anyone heard of something good or bad on the GB ud4p or ud5p?? Ud4p with i7 920 and MIR is very cheap


----------



## yaggy (Feb 17, 2009)

hey guys,

just got some new hardware, will post more later on when i get time.

for now, here's a screeny...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

im gonna tease this up a bit...

these will blow your $1XX+ ram away and only cost me $50. you can get them all day for that price.

D9JNL chips on these generic crucial ddr3's

these are rated at 1066mhz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

binge wanted proof of the JNL's...


----------



## Binge (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you much good sir


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

a few pics from my journey...

big D if you didnt know what the downtown looks like. this is only a very small part of dallas. its such a huge ass place there is no way i could capture it in one picture.








apparently alot of the .coms are here in big D...














i also visited Micron and saw quite a few other big named places like Tmobile HQ, Samsung mobile HQ and more that i cant remember at this time.


here's the view of the drive home. this is in the plains in mid kansas on the i35 turnpike.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

JNLs...


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow that is the bomb, How high can they stray from thier ratings, they are rated at 1066 nd you rocked them up to 1280 @ cas 7 very sweet, have you pushed them any further?

*Fit Strikes again*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

they booted 1970mhz 8-7-7-20 without any hesitation. i accidentally left the timings from my gskills in the bios and boot these. nothing bad though.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> a few pics from my journey...
> 
> big D if you didnt know what the downtown looks like. this is only a very small part of dallas. its such a huge ass place there is no way i could capture it in one picture.
> 
> ...



Did you do anything fun here in DfW?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

alot. just nothing i got a pic of


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

So are those the Ram that's one the egg for cheap, D9JNL,s  wow that is the same chips that i got in my top of hte line cellshocks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

i cannot promise thats them. i got mine from micron directly.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

doesn't micron own them?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

yup. i visited them friday in dallas.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

oh so sweet, you must have seen so much eye candy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

1600mhz with timings on auto...


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's my JNL's without any tweaking yet 



*RAM Speed : 861.4 MHz (2:8) @ 7-7-7-20*


.,


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Here's my JNL's without any tweaking yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is your voltage at that speed/timings?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I think either the GB UD5 or Extreme. I want to stick with GB this time around for the better osx86 support.



I think you should get the UD5, and use a different waterblock for the board.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What is your voltage at that speed/timings?



1.7v '


I think i can get the voltage lower but i need the overhead for the OC'in and loads i am putting on the system.,
Plus i will try to lower the Cas at this speed and also they see how high i can clock them. But i am still playing with Bclocks and all that stuff to see just how high the i7 can fly


I have to say, I am glad I kept these CellShocks and also the *B**L**O**O**D**R**A**G**E* is the BOMB, I love this motherboard.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

still on auto timings here.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 17, 2009)

Are you running them naked? I mean no heatsink?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea, i just picked up Everest 5 ult to get that info toooooo


oh did somebody say naked? where ? who?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

as pictured yes. not even a fan.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea, the ram doesn't seem to get that hot, but i haven't ran it crazy fast yet


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

1.7v here.... still loose...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> 1.7v '
> 
> 
> I think i can get the voltage lower but i need the overhead for the OC'in and loads i am putting on the system.,
> ...



I almost picked up the Bloodrage. It's a beautiful board, but it was $75 more than the DFI, and I love the Genie bios. Best bios ever, after you're familiar with it. It will be here on Thursday. I can't wait.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh man!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW that is sweet


----------



## Binge (Feb 17, 2009)

Results!  Damn fit how is that PSU holding up?  Not even warm I bet.


----------



## yaggy (Feb 17, 2009)

hey guys

little more info about my screenshot before.

i am running:

revolution 1050w power supply
core i7 2.93ghz @ 3.6ghz
MSI Eclipse X58 motherboard
3gb kingston ddr3 hyper ram
coolermaster n520(?) heatsink
western digital 300gb raptor (AHCI)
2 x MSI 260GTX in SLI mode

I did run a third card for about 1000 points more in 3d mark 2006, and a hell of a lot smoother too.

i scored around 17200 in vantage, but i am finding vantage crashes a lot more when my stuff is overclocked.  i dont have access to the fine tweaking in the MSI bios, and it's all just out of the box with the CPU clock upped to 166x22 instead of 133x22. (there's a jumper on the board that does this)

anyone know of any tweaking tools for the MSI Eclipse mainboard?

i was using nvidia performance tool to over clock the video cards, but became unstable with only a little tweaking..

thanks guys, will post pics soon if you want? is that a good score i got?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


>



i saw your board and i "jizzed in my pants"


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 18, 2009)

That's not his.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's not his.



well i cany undo what was done.


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


>







So what's the verdict ?  I hope it s not classified data , i hope you go public with the numbers. 

JacobF , where are thou ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

FIT is that yours for real>?


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

I finally have something to contribute to my own thread!  Got myself a set of ram like fits.  This stuff is amazing.  i7 eliminates the need for high priced ram!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

hahaha, damn dude, you guys are loving that ram   Great results though


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL.  That was the first boot.  Have shots of some other tests to post.  This will take me a while to need to do a warning post.


----------



## freakshow (Feb 19, 2009)

that is crazy guys damn i kind of wished i went with value select ram haha 


gz dark


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here are those results I mentioned earlier.  I myself will probably make the switch to DFI as well, this ASUS board is great for Tri SLi, but not the best at OCing.  Poor BIOS design.  Also will part with the CSX Diablo's as well.  Should be fun.  Enough rambling, more pictures.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG is that the Classified with 3 gtx285's, that is my dream


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm learning how to OC the Core i7, and I came by this video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwbzQblRQ7I
Is this good?

If I follow these steps how much of a OC will I get and how far could I get with a DFI LP jr?


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

Did you notice how the motherboard boxes change every time the camera cuts?  That guide is basically a walkthrough of the Gigabyte motherboard's bios and the basic overclocking in general.  Great vid to understand the lingo you don't understand about the i7.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, damn dude, you guys are loving that ram   Great results though



think about it.....

you pay $50 for the ram and $100+ more for aluminum heatspreaders.

WHY?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> think about it.....
> 
> you pay $50 for the ram and $100+ more for aluminum heatspreaders.
> 
> WHY?



you can just keep them cool with a fan.  Too bad I didn't know about this before hand when i built the i7 rig


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

Exactly why I decided to keep the Corsair Ram fan I got, and sold the ram alone.  I was running 1.9v through them and they weren't even warm, like room temp.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Exactly why I decided to keep the Corsair Ram fan I got, and sold the ram alone.  I was running 1.9v through them and they weren't even warm, like room temp.



my corsair get pretty hot, thats why I did this  , hey it works


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## SystemViper (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice score, 

Where do you get that EVGA voltage pumper?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

evga's site. or.... someone nice


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

I would like to know of this ram (same as you are talking about I believe but in 6gb format) is compatible with the ud4p... I heard ppl getting compatibility issues with the ud3 I think...

Also, what extra cooling do you need to compensate for no heatspreaders? just fans?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

yes. binge ordered them and dark is getting some soon.

im not using any cooling on mine and they seem fine. only a few C above room temp.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

Great! so the only thing I gotta worry about is compatibility with mobo?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah but from what i read its just ppls stupidity on OCing.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

nono that's when ppl say "OMG RAM SAYS 1600mhz and its only running at 1066"... that's the ppls stupidity on OCing I think


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

It's true these might not need any extra cooling, but I'm going the extra mile! These are available at a lot of the aftermarket shops, "Enzotech Unicorn Memory Heatspreader"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

BINGE i had seen some one use those before, they are beautiful heat spreaders bro, great choice


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Those look SWEET!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 19, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Nice score,
> 
> Where do you get that EVGA voltage pumper?



here ya go

http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/Downloads/Programs/Utilities/EGVT_Setup_10.exe


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2009)

Just bumpin' in here as I'm looking to get a waterblock on my i7.

Several issues come to mind:

- I haven't seen a (decent) roundup comparing several blocks on i7 yet.
- I've heard rumours that the GTX actually pwns the GTZ on i7. Dunno how much is true there.
- So far, I've seen Alphacool, Aqua-Computer, D-Tek, Swiftech and EK have blocks fitting i7.
- I'm so virgin to watercooling I can't even say which of the above brands, with their respective products, would do better even on a C2Q...

Why go watercooling then? Well, most of all, I hate a 3,33 Ghz clock on 40C *idle* (65 load). I want to clock this baby up further while keeping it at a decent temp...
Second reason is me just getting a good deal on a rad, pump, fittings and some tubing 

Any i7-crew willing to shed some light here?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Just bumpin' in here as I'm looking to get a waterblock on my i7.
> 
> Several issues come to mind:
> 
> ...




what do you need light on? WC imo is the only way to go on I7 because of HT you need more voltage then the 45nm core2 procs anything after 4Ghz imo needs an incredable amount of voltage and even then its pushing water. and 4Ghz gets hot enough as it is load.


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

Watercooling is all about the configuration of the block.  How the water flows through the block is important depending on the processor.  The rest of your questions I think are based on tubing?  Let me quote myself for a moment.  I just gave some insight in PMs to someone.



> TBH tubing size is to affect flow/pressure. The reason people use 1/2" ID is if they're using a high flow pump only because of water pressure. If the water pressure is too high you can damage your pump. If the flow is also too low you will increase the water pressure. If say you had an EK supreme water block you'd want wide tubing and a high flow pump because the EK block is restrictive. The Apogee GTZ is a high flow block so you really don't need much at all to get it to work well
> 
> So because the GTZ is high flow you can use lower ID tubing without any problems because the water will be moving through it at a high rate without increasing the pressure. I hope that helps things a little.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> what do you need light on? WC imo is the only way to go on I7 because of HT you need more voltage then the 45nm core2 procs anything after 4Ghz imo needs an incredable amount of voltage and even then its pushing water. and 4Ghz gets hot enough as it is load.



Most of all, which block I should get. For the record, I'm not getting a TEC block, but anything else with good performance is acceptable


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Most of all, which block I should get. For the record, I'm not getting a TEC block, but anything else with good performance is acceptable



Depends on what you want   Restrictive or non-restructive.  The more restrictive the cpu block the less restrictive you have to make your tubing and radiator, and you have to purchase a more powerful pump as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

here is why i say GTZ is shit for i7....


the blue rectangle represents the i7 Die under the IHS of the i7 chip...








notice how it doesnt cover the entire Die. the parts not covered are the QPI links and memory controller.



here's the dtek fuzion v1/v2 base....








and a GT/GTX base which obviously covers the whole core.....


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

DTek Fuzion v1 or v2 would work great.

The problem with the GTZs is that they don't cover all components of the i7 effectively.  The Fuzions work great, and if you're worried about flow, get a v1, or get a v2 with one of fit's tops (if he's got any left).  The v2 still has great flow, but it doesn't compare to the v1 or the fit top.

Edit:  Fit beat me to it


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Depends on what you want   Restrictive or non-restructive.  The more restrictive the cpu block the less restrictive you have to make your tubing and radiator, and you have to purchase a more powerful pump as well.



The stuff I'm getting out of the deal are an Eheim 1048 Specs and a BlackIce Pro II (2x120mm) rad, along with some G1/4 screw fittings and 8mm (5/16) tubing.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Swap everything out for 1/2" barbs and 7/16ID tubing.  You'll be much better off.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2009)

That would mean just getting a pump/rad for a nice low price then... I understand bigger tubes is usually better, but that kind of puts a dent in the easy acquiring of half a starter-kit 

Bigger tubes would get you a higher flow rate, but would it make sense to go bigger with "just" a 1048 pump?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> DTek Fuzion v1 or v2 would work great.
> 
> The problem with the GTZs is that they don't cover all components of the i7 effectively.  The Fuzions work great, and if you're worried about flow, get a v1, or get a v2 with one of fit's tops (if he's got any left).  The v2 still has great flow, but it doesn't compare to the v1 or the fit top.
> 
> Edit:  Fit beat me to it



TB(brutally)H....

the fuzion is not ideal for i7. it works better than GTZ for sure but you may want to look at some other blocks that get overlooked...

GTX
GT
apogee
enzotech saphire
EK supreme
EK supreme LT
heatkiller


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> The stuff I'm getting out of the deal are an Eheim 1048 Specs and a BlackIce Pro II (2x120mm) rad, along with some G1/4 screw fittings and 8mm (5/16) tubing.



Don't get an Eheim... they are complete doo doo, but if you want to have your loop break down a bunch, go for it!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> TB(brutally)H....
> 
> the fuzion is not ideal for i7. it works better than GTZ for sure but you may want to look at some other blocks that get overlooked...
> 
> ...


The Fuzion should do better than the Apogee, GT, or GTX without a problem. Just need to play around with nozzles. I don't think the quad nozzle would benefit an i7 because of it's die size, so that leaves the other options that come in the nozzle kit. I bet the largest standard nozzle would kick ass on i7.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> here is why i say GTZ is shit for i7....
> 
> 
> the blue rectangle represents the i7 Die under the IHS of the i7 chip...
> ...





Wile E said:


> The Fuzion should do better than the Apogee, GT, or GTX without a problem. Just need to play around with nozzles. I don't think the quad nozzle would benefit an i7 because of it's die size, so that leaves the other options that come in the nozzle kit. I bet the largest standard nozzle would kick ass on i7.



look more closely at what i posted above and you will see why the fuzion DOES NOT do better than the GT/GTX.

the GT/GTX has 30% more area than the fuzion


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2009)

Heh, I did start up a constructive discussion, didn't I? 

Since everything except the rad on the deal has now been officially criticized, I guess it would be better to go look for a better deal here :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

TBH... the rad is a bit lacking as well but its up to you.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> TB(brutally)H....
> 
> the fuzion is not ideal for i7. it works better than GTZ for sure but you may want to look at some other blocks that get overlooked...
> 
> ...



Isn't the Enzotech Sapphire a rebranded Fuzion?  The cooling design is identical.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

not even close DD.

you need to look into the sapphire. its a whole different design.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2009)

Meh, I'm going to find better components then... But I'm still (obviously) interested in the i7 CPU block question, so keep this going!


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Isn't the Enzotech Sapphire a rebranded Fuzion?  The cooling design is identical.



The sapphire has different insides than the Fuzion but the ammount of restriction is nearly identical.  Also the top to the Sapphire tends to break if you tighten the fittings too much.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for that bit of info Binge, I just gone one of those this week and do tighten things a bit too much myself.


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

I've thought about getting one myself and making new tops for the, and that was a complaint nearly every owner of the Sapphire had.  I hear they do pretty well on the i7.  Keep us posted with your temps Dark


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.octeamdenmark.com/forums/showthread.php?t=519

http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=7&artpage=3112&articID=627


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> look more closely at what i posted above and you will see why the fuzion DOES NOT do better than the GT/GTX.
> 
> the GT/GTX has 30% more area than the fuzion


Area is not the only contributing factor to performance. If it was, the GTX/GT/Apogee would always outperform the Fuzion. But they don't. Flow and pin design are just as important.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> I've thought about getting one myself and making new tops for the, and that was a complaint nearly every owner of the Sapphire had.  I hear they do pretty well on the i7.  Keep us posted with your temps Dark



If I remember the next time I have a day off from work, I'll try to do a mini review of mine and compare to my GTZ.  Haven't done much OCing or anythng with it on, but the temps are more even across all the cores.


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 19, 2009)

I got myself a ek supreme for my i7 build and i am not disappointed. 
The cpu don't go over 60c at 4.2ghz HT off and 1.42 vcore


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Area is not the only contributing factor to performance. If it was, the GTX/GT/Apogee would always outperform the Fuzion. But they don't. Flow and pin design are just as important.



I'd have to agree... not trying to say the GTX vs GTZ is better one way or the other but my temps have always been stellar with the GTZ.  When I had low ambient temps around 20C I would see results of 28C idle or better.  With ambient around 24-25C I would see 32C or better idle.  Load temps were the same no matter my ambient @ 66C 1.4v 4.2GHz HT on.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

How is that Biostar board The Haunted?  I was thinking about one to replace the P6T I originally had.  Saw it held the OC record for the i7 940 chip and the P45 boards they had were amazing so hoping they continued that with X58.


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 19, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> How is that Biostar board The Haunted?  I was thinking about one to replace the P6T I originally had.  Saw it held the OC record for the i7 940 chip and the P45 boards they had were amazing so hoping they continued that with X58.



Overall its a good board, relatively simple bios but it does the job.
The board layout is perfect if you have a pci sound card and crossfire (the reason i choose this board)
Asus ones have a very poor slot layout imo


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> Overall its a good board, relatively simple bios but it does the job.
> The board layout is perfect if you have a pci sound card and crossfire (the reason i choose this board)
> Asus ones have a very poor slot layout imo



I hate the ASUS boards, they dropped the ball on x58


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yea, the P6T Deluxe that I had was very poorly designed when it came to the expansion slots.  The normal P6T is a bit better IMPO.  The P6T6 I have now is a crazy board, 6 PCI-E, no IDE or Floppy connection.  No other types of slots (PCI, PCIX, etc.).  If, I had the $, I would keep this board to use in a folding rig, but going to sell it to fund my switch to DFI.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

How much did those heatspreaders for the ram cost you Binge?


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

They cost me $37 n-ster.  You can always google it  "Enzotech Unicorn"


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

hehe sry didn't think of google


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbV5cUKX6Hs


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, so regarding your expert opinions and availability, I've currently put the GTX on the wishlist.
Since, if I read correctly, that is a block in the low-restriction part, I can get a high flow through it with low pressure.

Am I correct in assuming it should be coupled with a low-restriction rad (Thermochill?) and large tubing/barbs for optimal performance?

And last, but not least, I'm going to need to figure out what pump to use in this wishlist setup.
Flowrates I can wrap my head around, but I'm still lost in specs where pressure is concerned...


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Ok, so regarding your expert opinions and availability, I've currently put the GTX on the wishlist.
> Since, if I read correctly, that is a block in the low-restriction part, I can get a high flow through it with low pressure.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming it should be coupled with a low-restriction rad (Thermochill?) and large tubing/barbs for optimal performance?
> ...



You've got it correct.  If you want the optimal flow rate go for the least restrictive stuff, but it does not mean you have to.  If your pressure is too high or your flow is too low then it isn't a good thing, but the best thing to do if you had a lot of pressure and low flow would be to widen the pipes.  The adverse statement would be used if you had low pressure.  Your pump + water block = the determining factor on tubing and rad.  Most rads aren't restrictive but it doesn't hurt to do research.  Thermochill makes great rads.  I use a relatively low flow pump with my pa 120.3 and it does just fine


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> You've got it correct.  If you want the optimal flow rate go for the least restrictive stuff, but it does not mean you have to.  If your pressure is too high or your flow is too low then it isn't a good thing, but the best thing to do if you had a lot of pressure and low flow would be to widen the pipes.  The adverse statement would be used if you had low pressure.  Your pump + water block = the determining factor on tubing and rad.  Most rads aren't restrictive but it doesn't hurt to do research.  Thermochill makes great rads.  I use a relatively low flow pump with my pa 120.3 and it does just fine



So if pump + block = rad/tubing, could you determine what pump to use when you have the other variables? 

Say the rad is a Thermochill PA120.2 (maybe with an extra 120.1 depending on temps) and the tubing is 3/8 or 1/2, and the block is a Swiftech GTX, what would you use to pump it up, be it specwise or brand wise?

Also, I plan on using medium speed fans, turned down by fancontroller unless I'm going Toasty Stress, in which case I can always turn the fans up a good notch.

Gathering parts and assembling the loop will probably take months, but that's ok since I just bought a Xiggy last week  That way I'll at least be using it...


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 20, 2009)

So Binge told me that the Heatkiller 3.0 is top of the line, but unavailable in the US of A.
I'm going to place an order at AquaTuning in Germany, which has Heatkillers in stock, and I'm sending one to Binge, which is €7,40 shipping costs for a basic package on my side.

Anyone else interested in such a deal? Keep in mind that I'm not going to be hoarding them, but a couple extra won't kill me.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

Heatkiller is the pump? when are you getting it? btw I'm not interested, simply because I have no rig


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 20, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Heatkiller is the pump? when are you getting it? btw I'm not interested, simply because I have no rig



Heatkiller Rev3.0 is a CPU waterblock  I'm putting together an order list right now, but I will wait until after the weekend to see if anyone wants a hop on this wagon


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> So Binge told me that the Heatkiller 3.0 is top of the line, but unavailable in the US of A.
> I'm going to place an order at AquaTuning in Germany, which has Heatkillers in stock, and I'm sending one to Binge, which is €7,40 shipping costs for a basic package on my side.
> 
> Anyone else interested in such a deal? Keep in mind that I'm not going to be hoarding them, but a couple extra won't kill me.



I'm interested.  I just got my i7 920 together last night. It's an amazing processor. I've only done some minor benchmarking and testing, but at 4.1ghz on 1.37v, this thing is just lightning fast. Not only is it fast, but very easy to overclock. The only con I've found is HEAT. Damn, this thing runs hot, even on water. I've got my Dtek Fusion on it right now, but still climbed into the 80's on an OCCT run. Looks like I need a better rad and maybe this block will help. I'll post some screenies tonight.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 20, 2009)

Throw me a PM if you're interested, including:
- Which block you want to get
- Whether you want a baseplate with that
- Whether it's in- or outside Europe

And I'll get back to you about what it will cost to order that


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Throw me a PM if you're interested, including:
> - Which block you want to get
> - Whether you want a baseplate with that
> - Whether it's in- or outside Europe
> ...



I'm thinking the CU or LT. I wonder if it's worth the extra cash for the CU? Fit or Binge, can you weigh in on whether the CU version is worth the extra cash?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 20, 2009)

So it's 19:08 here currently. I'm thinking of placing the order on sunday night here, so anyone who's interested has something over 48 hours to hop on the bandwagon 
Click for a saved shopping cart so you can see prices of the CU, LT and the backplate. Never mind the Noiseblockers, I've added those for myself 

Mounting screws should be included according to the product description of the blocks.

To sum it up:
- I'm ordering there anyway, so I pay shipping from them to me.
- Shipping from me to outside Europe will be €7.40 when shipped through TNT (which is like the biggest national postal service here) *but only under 500 grams, so I can just send the CU version + backplate for that cost!*
- I can take PayPal or, if you can and want, bank transfers.
- I'm not hoarding huge orders. 1. because that will cost a lot more to ship and 2. because this is just a favor since I'm ordering there, not a (mass) resell.
- PM me for details, but I'll be drinkin' tonight 

For now I've got:
*Binge* - 2 Heatkiller 1366 LT blocks
*Paulieg* - 1 Heatkiller 1366 (not decided on which), 1 backplate
*Myself* - 1 Heatkiller 1366 LT block, 1 backplate, some fans
*DanishDevil* - 1 Heatkiller 775 LT block, 1 775 backplate

Obviously, correct me if I'm wrong 
Some review Binge sent me. Just look at the graphs and ignore the German lol

And yes, you get mounting stuff...


----------



## msgclb (Feb 20, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Obviously, correct me if I'm wrong Some review Binge sent me. Just look at the graphs and ignore the German lol



Why ignore the German, just Google translate it.

http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.forumdeluxx.de%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D549569&sl=de&tl=en&history_state0=

I haven't read it yet, but will soon.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 20, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Why ignore the German, just Google translate it.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.forumdeluxx.de%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D549569&sl=de&tl=en&history_state0=
> 
> I haven't read it yet, but will soon.



As a Dutchy and western neighbour of the Germans, I just tend to ignore it, even though I can read and understand it


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> So it's 19:08 here currently. I'm thinking of placing the order on sunday night here, so anyone who's interested has something over 48 hours to hop on the bandwagon
> Click for a saved shopping cart so you can see prices of the CU, LT and the backplate. Never mind the Noiseblockers, I've added those for myself
> 
> Mounting screws should be included according to the product description of the blocks.
> ...



I think we need to make sure that the 1366 mounting is included, because when I created a shopping cart, the 1366 mounting was a "recommended accessory"


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you answered your own question.  It is not included.  That's why Thracken is including it to every purchase except for mine because I don't want them.  I already have 1366 mounting.  The block will come with inserts to mount on a 1366 chipset but it does not come with the backplate.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> I think you answered your own question.  It is not included.  That's why Thracken is including it to every purchase except for mine because I don't want them.  I already have 1366 mounting.  The block will come with inserts to mount on a 1366 chipset but it does not come with the backplate.



My post was in response to his "and yes, you get mounting stuff" statement. Best if there is no confusion.


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2009)

My mistake.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok this is what I have come to. I have chosen the EVGA x58 motherboard, 920, OCZ XMP Ready Series 6GB, and the Xigmatek dark knight. Now I was wondering if i will get some high clocks with this setup?

I'm on a budget and I don't know anything about OC so if you have any other ideas that would be great for me since I am a n00b oc then please tell me.


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2009)

My suggestion is that you do as much research as possible into overclocking, how to problem solve, and the risks associated with overclocking.  A lot of what we do is FAIL over and over again in order to get something to work for our INDIVIDUAL setup.  Trying to recommend things for you could end up being as helpful as donating blood to someone who's incompatible.  Each of us involved in i7 from the get go listened to what each other had to say for some time, but mirrored OC profiles just do not exist with this chip.  As it stands I treat OCing my i7 like walking in the park.  It's just easy!  That is to say I have a lot of experience with my individual chip.  I know what it likes and I know what will set it off the deep end.  So when you do the research and you think of how you would problem solve all of the computer crashes that are going to come your way then you will face the fact that we can NOT hold your hand through this and expect to help.

For a good starting methodology for overclocking you have to understand that problem solving is about eliminating variables.  It will take you a lot of tuning some settings, then turning it back to nominal, chaning others, and then eventually changing combinations of settings.  So write down what you're changing so you don't backtrack!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

just remember...

if any of you plan on tri sli you may want to get a board with the nf200 switch. 

you may also want one IF you run 2 gpu's + pcie sound/raid/tv/wifi card(s) as they will step  the second video card down to 8x.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2009)

Man, these chips are just sic. Never seen anything like this. Only con is heat. I'm running a Dtek Fusion, and as you see I'm in the 70's full load.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 20, 2009)

and if you do anything that uses multi threads, then you will really see your rig shine


----------



## 3xploit (Feb 21, 2009)

hey guys i need your help on this one...I can't get my 920 to post at 170bclk or above. I've tried vcore up to 1.4 and 1.35vtt and it just won't post. memory is at 2:8 (1332mhz), uncore is at 16x. I'm prime stable right now at 3.5ghz 167bclk with a true. temps don't go above 55C so cooling isn't an issue. is there major setting I completely overlooked or is my 920 a pos?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2009)

1.4v vtt

leave ram on auto as well as uncore. thats what messes things up.


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

Even more proof that these Crucial sticks all have D9JNL chips.  Buy @ crucial.com for the best price!


----------



## n-ster (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG....... the prices of the RAM went up... 5$ for 3gb kit 20$ for the 6gb... now its 105$ for the 6gb  still a great buy but.......


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

Buy them @ Crucial.com.  It's that simple


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2009)

What are so great about these crucial memory?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 21, 2009)

Castiel said:


> What are so great about these crucial memory?



They are Micron D9 chips, at a great price.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> They are Micron D9 chips, at a great price.



Oh ok. I was like wtf? Why are y'all going crazy over this ram.


----------



## coodiggy (Feb 21, 2009)

FYI crucial = micron  err, or is it micron = crucial?


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

coodiggy said:


> FYI crucial = micron  err, or is it micron = crucial?



Congrats!  You won something?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think we need to make sure that the 1366 mounting is included, because when I created a shopping cart, the 1366 mounting was a "recommended accessory"



They sell the HK3.0 in 1366 and 775 versions. The recommended accessory is only the backplate and you can install it without one. You just have to use the nuts. I'm gonna clarify the shopping list here...

*Binge* - 2 Heatkiller 1366 LT blocks
*Paulieg* - 1 Heatkiller 1366 (not decided on which), 1 backplate
*DanishDevil* - 1 Heatkiller 775 LT block, 1 775 backplate
*Myself* - 1 Heatkiller 1366 LT block, 1 backplate, some fans

I'm gonna keep the Euro/USD exchange rate the way it is right now according to Google: 1 Euro = 1.28400 U.S. dollars
That's for those who don't know how to PayPal foreign currency


----------



## 3xploit (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 1.4v vtt
> 
> leave ram on auto as well as uncore. thats what messes things up.



damnit i tried 1.33vcore, 1.4vtt, uncore, vdimm (tried 1.6vdimm as well) and ram timings on auto and it still won't post at 173bclk. i dropped the multi down to 12x and it doesn't post either. batch is 3838a and according to google its a pretty bad batch. any way i can rma the chip?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

give it really high volts and then tell intel that you are having intermittent failures.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> They sell the HK3.0 in 1366 and 775 versions. The recommended accessory is only the backplate and you can install it without one. You just have to use the nuts. I'm gonna clarify the shopping list here...
> 
> *Binge* - 2 Heatkiller 1366 LT blocks
> *Paulieg* - 1 Heatkiller 1366 (not decided on which), 1 backplate
> ...



DD decided to wait out for a bit, no harm.

*Binge* - 2 Heatkiller 1366 LT blocks
*Paulieg* - 1 Heatkiller 1366 (not decided on which), 1 backplate
*Myself* - 1 Heatkiller 1366 LT block, 1 backplate, some fans

I'm sending Binge and Paulie PM's after this post to confirm everything, gonna order in some 4 hours.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

WTF man...


my DFI is slowly dying i think.

1st the lan port now it wont boot. im getting bsod and reboots before i can even get into windows.

this is at stock settings. no overclock at all. 

i cant even reload windows because it stops responding while reading the dvd.

WTF is the deal lately?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2009)

Weird stuff... Some problem in the power circuits maybe?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

now i officially have a reason to be super pissed.

this fucking board wont run 2 295's at all. i cant even boot with 2 cards in.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> now i officially have a reason to be super pissed.
> 
> this fucking board wont run 2 295's at all. i cant even boot with 2 cards in.



Wow, that's odd. I just did some benching with 2 4870's just fine. You just got a bum board. Sorry man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

no... DFI doesnt support 2 295's on this board. what a shitty idea. force people to get the more expensive board for it.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no... DFI doesnt support 2 295's on this board. what a shitty idea. force people to get the more expensive board for it.



Man this is just a bonehead move on DFI part!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

im getting the boot loop bullshit.

post, reboot, post, reboot, etc


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no... DFI doesnt support 2 295's on this board. what a shitty idea. force people to get the more expensive board for it.




Just the 295's, or no support for any SLI config? The box/manual states it supports SLI.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

i only have 2 295's.

one works fine. both alone work fine. but 2 on the board wont boot at all. only post


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2009)

Man, That sucks. Any ideas why? Or is does it simply not support it?


----------



## freakshow (Feb 22, 2009)

ok im at 4.3GHz  with my 920 tubro is enable and HT is Enable havent done any prime yet but i did validate it.....but my validation page is messed up have ut seen it look like this before lol


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514038


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

very good freakshow, has it crashed yet?



FIT sorry to hear about your board dude, that really sucks man.  Guess EVGA > DFI


----------



## freakshow (Feb 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very good freakshow, has it crashed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> FIT sorry to hear about your board dude, that really sucks man.  Guess EVGA > DFI



nope hasnt crashed yet but i havent done anything to test it yet trying to get my damn video card drivers installed again lol.....i was trying to go back to 9.1 so i can compare 9.1 and 9.2 and now it cant pick it up lmao


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

after searching the webz i could not find a solution so i poked around and solved it myself.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

hey guys, while we are on problems with DFI x58 boards, take a look at this:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1226355#post1226355


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

here guys.... i called up egg and bitched so the price is back down... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

so fit how did you fix it bro???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

theres a few tricks in t3h dfi bios.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> theres a few tricks in t3h dfi bios.



hmmm, mind sharing, I do have a DFI now you know


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

its really only if you have 2 monster gpu's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its really only if you have 2 monster gpu's.



first off all I dont eve know if my board has that, and 2nd of all I dont have two monster GPU's but its good to know.  I see in the picture the memory low gap is doubled???

Thanks for sharing anyways FIT, thanks dude


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

its under dram timing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its under dram timing.



now that you tell me this I think I do have it.  I'll check it out next time I fire the AMD rig up.  Thanks FIT.


Not sure if the AMD DFI board has that setting, but they have a whole bunch of settings so its probably in there somewhere


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 23, 2009)

What is Memory LowGap anyway?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

it has something to do with the way the board allocates ram to the video cards. idk. 

i could not boot the machine with 2 295's on the board without setting this all the way up.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fits, can you check your DxDiag and see how much is your vid memory?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

very odd.... each card shows 2162mb

i have SLI disabled for F@H though.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's how much the system allocate the memory for your vid cards.

Mine is 3056MB for a single 280, and around ~2500MB for the 8800GT's SLI

And I don't have that setting to set that in bios....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> very odd.... each card shows 2162mb
> 
> i have SLI disabled for F@H though.



I heard Folding does not benefit from any cards with multiple GPU's or just multiple cards period, true?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 23, 2009)

You can set it to run on reach GPU core, that's why people using dual or even triple 9800GX2 for folding.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

cream on this.....

FOLDING HELL!


----------



## Binge (Feb 23, 2009)

@ the pic above... I'm wondering when his rig will catch fire.  Why an SLI bridge for folding?  Seems like the guy who made that pic is a faker.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> cream on this.....
> 
> FOLDING HELL!



Saving that picture for later when I have some alone time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

isn't jizz the same thing as cream 

Well I just jizzed my pants


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Saving that picture for later when I have some alone time.



 

that was hilarious!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's my first OCCT run after updating the bios on my DFI DK x58. I know it's not long into the test, but I'm dead tired.  Currently running 4.0 at 1.36v. Damn, I love these chips.


----------



## Binge (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad to see you're enjoying it Paulie.  It's a great system to be running, and be honest.  Was it so expensive that it was not worth the $$$ like so many people claim it to be?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> Glad to see you're enjoying it Paulie.  It's a great system to be running, and be honest.  Was it so expensive that it was not worth the $$$ like so many people claim it to be?



shit, my best investment early this year was my damn i7, I would marry it if possible


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 23, 2009)

I cried when I look at my ram, I can't even sell it now.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> Glad to see you're enjoying it Paulie.  It's a great system to be running, and be honest.  Was it so expensive that it was not worth the $$$ like so many people claim it to be?



LOL. Even I said it was too expensive a couple of months ago.  Without a doubt, worth the upgrade. Honestly, it came out to only about $100 more than the Phenom II rig I was running, and that's with 6GB of Ram compared to the 4GB with PII. This rig is just sic, and I'm just getting started.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I cried when I look at my ram, I can't even sell it now.



why you say that?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought it at $260 (taxes + shipping)... How much is it now? $130? Lolz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

nothing like my good ol crucials for $50 shipped.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol, salt on fresh wound.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey the 6gb kit is back to $105 shipped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

damn kid, amazing how hardware drops soo much heh??

thanks fit


----------



## Binge (Feb 23, 2009)

TBH the crucials were this cheap for almost 2 months now!  It's just that nobody wanted to test the waters with stuff that looks like bargain ram.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

i'd sell mine if anyone wants them. i'll get a 6gb kit.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> cream on this.....
> 
> FOLDING HELL!



   wow nice!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's my first OCCT run after updating the bios on my DFI DK x58. I know it's not long into the test, but I'm dead tired.  Currently running 4.0 at 1.36v. Damn, I love these chips.



So you're getting near 60's on water with 3,9Ghz... Is that near normal or is something holding you back to get lower temps?
Just wanna know what I might be able to expect here by the time I set up a loop.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> So you're getting near 60's on water with 3,9Ghz... Is that near normal or is something holding you back to get lower temps?
> Just wanna know what I might be able to expect here by the time I set up a loop.



LOL. Those temps are actually quite good. These chips run very hot. There are a TON of people on water still creeping into the 70's.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Those temps are actually quite good. These chips run very hot. There are a TON of people on water still creeping into the 70's.



I know they're hot, I've got one


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I know they're hot, I've got one



LOL. You just seemed surprised by my temps. I'm guessing the HK will give you a couple of degrees better. I'm also running a rather wimpy rad right now with a couple of Yate Loons. Planning to change that this week.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. You just seemed surprised by my temps. I'm guessing the HK will give you a couple of degrees better. I'm also running a rather wimpy rad right now with a couple of Yate Loons. Planning to change that this week.



I'm planning on a 2x120 Feser Xchanger, they seem pretty nice and are just a little cheaper than Thermochills. On 3,9 I can see those temps being normal though. I run higher on 3,3 on air 
Is this with or without HyperThreading btw?
EDIT: 8 threads, must be HT then. That's pretty decent then, since HT adds 10C to my temps.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2009)

Since I think it's time to push this baby to its air-limits before I get to move to water, can some of you please fill me in if I thought this method up correctly:

*Step 1: find BCLK wall*
- Lower CPU multiplier to like 10-12 or something, lower RAM and uncore speeds to as low as possible, then crank up the BCLK step by step until it fails Windows boot.
Question on BCLK cranking in low multipliers: will extra voltage help? or do I only need extra volts when I crank back the multi?

*Step 2: combine BCLK with full multi*
- Multi back at 20, RAM and uncore low as possible, crank the BCLK up until it fails. You can probably start halfway between the original BCLK and the limit from step 1.
Question here: BCLK will most likely be lower then with multi at low, and I will definately need volts here right?

*Step 3: tickle the RAMsies*
- Basically, get the CPU multi back down, crank RAM clocks step by step again, add volts when getting failures.

*Step 4: combine*
- tick down all max settings a nice bit, combine, and tweak until the sun rises again.

*What I "know":*
- Cranking QPI voltage up to 1.3 can improve stability according to some sources
- CPU voltage should not be set higher than 1.25 unless I've got a good health insurance on the 920 (which I don't). Again, this is according to some sources, I haven't confirmed this.
- RAM voltage should not exceed 1.65 concerning the in-proc memory controller (I don't feel like killing stuff, I just want to clock it up a fair notch)
- Uncore volts shouldn't exceed 1.45 according to some sources

*Other stuff I want to know:*
- If I shouldn't set CPU voltage above 1.25, why does it show 1.360 on auto settings in CPU-Z? Am I getting into the danger zone or is Auto/CPU-Z messing with me?
- Is there anyone who actually set QPI/Uncore volts and noticed improvement in stability?
- And of course, did I miss something very important in my steps other than "Watch temps!"?

I really wonder if I can kick 4Ghz on air, I did it before but it was unstable as hell (see CPU-Z in sig)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

you can run 1.5v on air vcore no problem

1.45v is fine for qpi(vtt)

most chips can hit 4.3ghz on air no problem


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you can run 1.5v on air vcore no problem
> 
> 1.45v is fine for qpi(vtt)
> 
> most chips can hit 4.3ghz on air no problem




Hey Fit. So, on this DFI board the vtt voltage is qpi voltage? Still trying to understand some of these new i7 settings. 

As far as on air with no problem...maybe, but I've heard several stories of temps in the high 80s and low 90's on air with 1.5v. 

Thrackan....1.25v max on vcore. Are you kidding? I think 1.45v is considered a safe max.


----------



## Binge (Feb 23, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Since I think it's time to push this baby to its air-limits before I get to move to water, can some of you please fill me in if I thought this method up correctly:
> 
> *Step 1: find BCLK wall*
> - Lower CPU multiplier to like 10-12 or something, lower RAM and uncore speeds to as low as possible, then crank up the BCLK step by step until it fails Windows boot.
> ...



Your testing methodology is not flawed but I would wonder why you're testing the max BCLK.  Every multi changes your max bclk.  So the next subject is your QPI voltage...

*Things to know about QPI voltage:*

QPI voltage must be within .5v of the DRAM voltage
QPI voltage vs CPU voltage- sometimes you have to raise and lower QPI to "feel around" for if it's better closer to the CPU voltage or better further away from the CPU voltage.  EXAMPLE: My 4.2ghz operates best at 1.39v CPU and 1.26v QPI with DRAM 1.62v
QPI frequency may be a limiting factor in your overclock, but should not be tweaked as a first step.  Set this to AUTO or double your DRAM frequency.  Lower your DRAM frequency to lower the QPI frequency.

Then you seem to be worried about voltages.  I've run my i7 920 @ around 1.4v CPU 1.35v QPI on average for 24/7 since late November.  There has been no degradation of my chip, but I can not vouch for how your chip will handle it.  I really wish you the best of luck in your OC


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

vtt is qpi.... sorta.

on asus boards "qpi/dram" is a combination of several settings. hench why asus has some stability problems.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> Your testing methodology is not flawed but I would wonder why you're testing the max BCLK.  Every multi changes your max bclk.  So the next subject is your QPI voltage...
> 
> *Things to know about QPI voltage:*
> 
> ...



I did not know that about QPI, thanks. I'll be fondling around for a while now.
You're right about step 1 though.
Guess that step can be for when I fail an OC on BCLK, to see if that clock does work on a lower multi.

Btw, I'm glad my board just says "QPI voltage" when it talks about the QPI voltage  Makes life easier.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

.5v - .7v really. to keep the cpu from dying.(qpi/vtt)


----------



## Drizzt5 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/5595/img0237lh1.jpg

^^

Que?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514589

Turns out my board doesn't like x12 uncore, even with x6 RAM...
This might be promising!

Now for a short stability test... Currently running 1.425 vcore in BIOS, says 1.4 in BIOS health status, also in CPU-Z
Upped QPI to 1.3 and RAM to 1.6. 37C idle with the fans on full. Not too shabby.

EDIT: Turned Turbo off since it locked up and BSOD'd right when I clicked Prime95 start:






This is going a lot better really! I'm even still just under 70C stressed like this 

EDIT 2: BSOD after about 30 mins of Prime. I might get that 4Ghz stable on 1.5v, but that's gonna mean near 75C temps. I dun want that.
So, I clocked back to 3.66, see if I can get that stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514589
> 
> Turns out my board doesn't like x12 uncore, even with x6 RAM...
> This might be promising!
> ...



wheres HT at ?

Good job so far, but 1.5v for 4ghz, i think you need to tweak other voltages, thats too much vcore for that clock.  I do 4.0 GHz @ 1.305v, raised it a tick to 1.317v for crunching, been crunching away ever since.  By the way I raised it in fear of crashing, @ 1.305v  i never had a reboot or bsod in about a little over a month.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2009)

Try vcore 1.35v, vtt/qpi 1.3v uncore x16 at 3200MHz, ram x6.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, my board is dead. Going out for RMA tomorrow. This is my 3rd dead DFI board in the last year. I'm becoming very disappointed.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Is it hard to overclock the Core i7's? I'll be getting my Rampage 2 Extreme, Core i7 920 and 6GB 1600MHz RAM in about 2 months. The Core i7 will be watercooled with the 4870 x2.


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, my board is dead. Going out for RMA tomorrow. This is my 3rd dead DFI board in the last year. I'm becoming very disappointed.



You too man?  I wonder what they could be doing so that 3 of the DFI boards on this forum died


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, my board is dead. Going out for RMA tomorrow. This is my 3rd dead DFI board in the last year. I'm becoming very disappointed.


 

That is 2 dead RMA's here in the last few days.. 

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> You too man?  I wonder what they could be doing so that 3 of the DFI boards on this forum died



Yeah, I'm pissed. I hate to say it, but I may replace it with a Biostar or Asus Deluxe V2. I'd consider a Blood Rage, if anyone had them in stock. I really wish that Foxxconn would get their Blood Rage GTI out. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138135
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131365


----------



## J-Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Biostar are quite possibly the worst brand.


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

On the subject of the ASUS V2 they still don't have a CPU VR Current Limit Override.  You will be sacrificing the ability to OC past 4.3GHz on those boards with a 920.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Biostar are quite possibly the worst brand.



You're wrong here. Do some research. Since the p35 chipset, they have put out some VERY good boards.



Binge said:


> On the subject of the ASUS V2 they still don't have a CPU VR Current Limit Override.  You will be sacrificing the ability to OC past 4.3GHz on those boards with a 920.



Damn!!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Out of all the X58's, the Biostar is the worst, especially the colour layout. Yuck. Rampage 2 Extreme by ASUS is sexy.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Out of all the X58's, the Biostar is the worst, especially the colour layout. Yuck. Rampage 2 Extreme by ASUS is sexy.



Couldn't care less about the color scheme. Performance is all that matters.

Hey SV....know of anyplace that has the Blood Rage available?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Would you rather want a pink PCGB over a black one?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Would you rather want a pink PCGB over a black one?



Yup, if it performed better. I'm confident in my masculinity.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh Paul 

But seriously, Biostar and also MSI are quite crappy too. The rest are ok to me.

But I've also been with ASUS a lot 'cause I'm a big fan of their high end boards like my board is the best in X48.


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 24, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Out of all the X58's, the Biostar is the worst, especially the colour layout. Yuck. Rampage 2 Extreme by ASUS is sexy.



Yeah right, judge a thing by its color... i will remember that next time i take a dump!
The Biostar x58 is one of the best board i ever owned. Its rock solid and overclock as high as any other boards and is cheaper too. And about DFI... i don't know what happened recently with the quality of their build, got 3 bad p45 dark in a row before i understood. One of them now hangs on my wall as a reminder to never buy dfi again. (i was a die hard dfi fan since the nf4...)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

rampage is shit. i've had one. the biostar is actually a great board from what i've heard.

DFI is great too. i still love mine... despite the minor flaw.

paulie.... did you RMA to DFI or newegg?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, my board is dead. Going out for RMA tomorrow. This is my 3rd dead DFI board in the last year. I'm becoming very disappointed.



Did this happen because of OCing your 920?? What exactly happened? Need to know before I start getting my motherboard for my 920?



Paulieg said:


> Yup, if it performed better. I'm confident in my masculinity.



I am with yeah! Except ECS is pretty poor in performance.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

the boards dont die from OCing... 


they die from being a dud in the batch. thats all. they are fucking awesome boards but somehow things happen. 

it takes a helluva lot to kill a mobo from OCing.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the boards dont die from OCing...
> 
> 
> they die from being a dud in the batch. thats all. they are fucking awesome boards but somehow things happen.
> ...



Do you know if the EVGA X58 board is good?


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

I know other people who overclock to 4.6GHz on the 920 on DFI boards and theirs still work.  Don't go apeshit on DFI just yet... there are good boards out there.  I guess it just takes time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

the regular one is "eh" or "so so" 

the classified is great.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> rampage is shit. i've had one. the biostar is actually a great board from what i've heard.
> 
> DFI is great too. i still love mine... despite the minor flaw.
> 
> paulie.... did you RMA to DFI or newegg?



Bought it through motherboard pro. I'm waiting on RMA approval. Just requested it tonight. Newegg sucks for me, since I live in TN and pay tax. Sadly, it's the only place I've found the biostar available. Anyone see the Blood Rage available?


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> Yeah right, judge a thing by its color... i will remember that next time i take a dump!
> The Biostar x58 is one of the best board i ever owned. Its rock solid and overclock as high as any other boards and is cheaper too. And about DFI... i don't know what happened recently with the quality of their build, got 3 bad p45 dark in a row before i understood. One of them now hangs on my wall as a reminder to never buy dfi again. (i was a die hard dfi fan since the nf4...)



Hey can you start posting some benchmarks and OCs with your Biostar.  I'm really interested in it's performance.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> Hey can you start posting some benchmarks and OCs with your Biostar.  I'm really interested in it's performance.



I second that request.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

bloodrage has been discontinued. haha... and you fuckers thought it was SOOOOOOOOO great. 

dont take me wrong... its a good board but damn... nothing to jizz your pants over. it was short lived.


i have to RMA to DFI direct cause my board didnt come from a BIG company.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I second that request.



+3


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 24, 2009)

I still have the board and it's rocking, so i am still gizzzzzzzzzing 





Fitseries3 said:


> bloodrage has been discontinued. haha... and you fuckers thought it was SOOOOOOOOO great.
> 
> dont take me wrong... its a good board but damn... nothing to jizz your pants over. it was short lived.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 24, 2009)

Hold down, i will get some screenshots in a couple minutes


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I still have the board and it's rocking, so i am still gizzzzzzzzzing



yes but where have the other 299 of them gone?

asus made 1000 p6t6 ws revolutions, 4000 rampage II extremes.

see where im going with this?

maybe the board was great but i still think most ppl went off of looks alone.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Bought it through motherboard pro. I'm waiting on RMA approval. Just requested it tonight. Newegg sucks for me, since I live in TN and pay tax. Sadly, it's the only place I've found the biostar available. Anyone see the Blood Rage available?



Is this the one your looking for?

http://www.xpcgear.com/foxconn-bloodrage-core-i7-crossfirex-sli-motherboard.html


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know about it discontinued, i am workign with a foxcon rep on beta bios's and I think he would have said something. I just emailed him,.

plus we all know the Asus are flawed in design and now DFI are dying all over the place.

I think we are all heading to Biostar


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Is this the one your looking for?
> 
> http://www.xpcgear.com/foxconn-bloodrage-core-i7-crossfirex-sli-motherboard.html



its in stock because they drop ship. you buy, you pay.... then they find one and have it shipped to you. if they dont find it you get a refund 7 days later.


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

Some early engineering sample and retail results for the Biostar board.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207139


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 24, 2009)

Here after a quick oc. http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090223/Biostarx58x.jpg


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Is this the one your looking for?
> 
> http://www.xpcgear.com/foxconn-bloodrage-core-i7-crossfirex-sli-motherboard.html



If you look again, you'll see that it is pre-order only, which is what I found elsewhere. The BR is F'ing gone, but the GTI is suppose to be out soon. I think I'm going to try the Biostar, just wish I didn't have to pay 9.5% tax.



The Haunted said:


> Here after a quick oc. http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090223/Biostarx58x.jpg



Nice, but how much ram are you using. Supposedly there is some bug in the initial bios that will not allow you to run more than 3GB of Ram. From what I understand, it has been fixed with the latest release.

I think there is a site dedicated to Biostar bios mods etc...can't remember the name though...


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 24, 2009)

I was told about 4 days ago that Foxconn just released a big Order, but we'll have to wait and see, I want another one and a classified..


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Nice, but how much ram are you using. Supposedly there is some bug in the initial bios that will not allow you to run more than 3GB of Ram. From what I understand, it has been fixed with the latest release.
> 
> I think there is a site dedicated to Biostar bios mods etc...can't remember the name though...


I use 6gb of ram and never had any problem even with the initial bios.
The thing is you need to put the sticks in the yellow/orange slots unless you have 6 ram sticks.
http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=49


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Haunted.  Is there a way to get x21 multi regardless of your TDP?  Or does your board throttle on a high OC?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

Wrong thread???


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 24, 2009)

Off topic: I want that background J-Man.  Nice OC too, but that's not an i7


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> Hey Haunted.  Is there a way to get x21 multi regardless of your TDP?  Or does your board throttle on a high OC?



Just disable speedstep and turbo mode and you get the 21 multi.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> I use 6gb of ram and never had any problem even with the initial bios.
> The thing is you need to put the sticks in the yellow/orange slots unless you have 6 ram sticks.
> http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=49



I've heard Polygon at rebels is a biostar bios madman.


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've heard Polygon at rebels is biostar bios madman.



Its a good place to get all the beta bios.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

im really sorry to hear about the DFI boards going dead but you guys really should consider EVGA for a next board if you decided to try another one.

BTW, i think my DFI is dead on my AMD rig, just used it for like 3 days, no major overclocking as I am still on factory cooler.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

take this lightly but...

IF and only IF i can get us a package deal on a certain mobo that everyone wants....


how many of you would buy one?

a show of hands please


EDIT: stipulation is... you have to buy it sometime within the next 7-10 days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> take this lightly but...
> 
> IF and only IF i can get us a package deal on a certain mobo that everyone wants....
> 
> ...



what mobo is that that everyone wants ?


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

-raises hand-


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> take this lightly but...
> 
> IF and only IF i can get us a package deal on a certain mobo that everyone wants....
> 
> ...



Isn't this CLASSIFIED information...LOL. I'd be interested, if the price was right.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

i cant speak of a price but you have the right idea.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i cant speak of a price but you have the right idea.



I'm interested, but I NEED to buy this week. I've got a chip with no board, until I make a decision....and I'm very close to pulling the trigger on the Biostar board.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> Some early engineering sample and retail results for the Biostar board.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207139



is that a different biostar than the one on newegg?

is that one better than the DFI?


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 24, 2009)

Its an engineering sample i think..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

so anyone down for a


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

Fit i would love to but im honestly super happy with my un classfied ad. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

HELLAFOLDER.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

god ive been needing to go to an eye doctor for the longest my eyes are killing me.  All this seeing this double and stuff, god it sucks


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> HELLAFOLDER.....



my heart skipped a beat


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

thats $2200 in video cards there. looks like something i would cook up. 

speaking of cooking... 


i bet them cards are HOT HOT HOT.. i know mine are roasting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> thats $2200 in video cards there. looks like something i would cook up.
> 
> speaking of cooking...
> 
> ...



how hot do yours run?  what fan setting?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

fan at 54% and they run 76c when folding

however...

i put one of my 140mm delta's on them today and temps dropped into the 40's while folding.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2009)

That's "cool", my single card run 78C while folding. -_-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

god damn those deltas can cool FIT!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wheres HT at ?
> 
> Good job so far, but 1.5v for 4ghz, i think you need to tweak other voltages, thats too much vcore for that clock.  I do 4.0 GHz @ 1.305v, raised it a tick to 1.317v for crunching, been crunching away ever since.  By the way I raised it in fear of crashing, @ 1.305v  i never had a reboot or bsod in about a little over a month.



HT is at the place where proccies run 10C hotter 
Thing is, I ticked on a nifty little feature called "Load Line Balancing" just before I made a last test last night. That got me .02-.025 volts more compared to without LLB. I likes.

Concerning voltages, I BSOD'd with:
- CPU @ 200x20, 1.45(BIOS)v
- QPI @ x36, 1.340v
- RAM @ x6, 1.60v
- Uncore @ x13
I might get the IOH/ICH volts up, but I need to figure out what they do before messing with that.

To add to the board discussion, I think my Gigabyte EX58-UD3R does mighty fine.
Though I miss the auto-reset of OC values when boot fails (yeah, spoiled by Asus), but that's about all really.
Might not be a Folding board with just 2 PCI-Ex16 slots, but I don't need that.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2009)

Your uncore is way too low, and your vcore is way too high.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Your uncore is way too low, and your vcore is way too high.



You mean the uncore multi? I set it low to make sure that it was stable. Was that wrong?

I feel like such a kiddie again, C2D was so easy to clock up


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2009)

Your uncore frequency and qpi link speed need to be 1:1 or 9:10

At 200 baseclock your qpi link speed is 3600MHz, that's mean your uncore need to be atleast 3200MHz for stability.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Uncore as close to QPI as possible, check!
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

I just ordered this board to replace my DFI. I was not going to risk another DFI at this point, not with three dead boards from them over the last year.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207139


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome, more people will be on the Biostar boat!  I have another 2 weeks or so before I can even think about choosing a board.  Unless something is seriously a fantastic deal I won't be jumping for it.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Why can't work be over already? Can't wait to test some of the stuff I read and get a better OC


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> Awesome, more people will be on the Biostar boat!  I have another 2 weeks or so before I can even think about choosing a board.  Unless something is seriously a fantastic deal I won't be jumping for it.



I was on the fence b/t the Biostar and an MSI Eclipse. After looking at Rebels site and seeing the tremendous support for bios mods and tweaking there, I decided on the Biostar for sure.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

im tellin you guys....


LEAVE SHIT ON AUTO


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im tellin you guys....
> 
> 
> LEAVE SHIT ON AUTO



Is that because that caused *you* nightmares, or good advice to those like me?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

im advising you to leave stuff on auto. thats why YOU are having problems.

i can boot 4.4ghz on mostly auto settings.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

anyone want a swiftech apogee gtx copper like mine?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im advising you to leave stuff on auto. thats why YOU are having problems.
> 
> i can boot 4.4ghz on mostly auto settings.



Then again, when you were born, you overclocked your mommy with coffee to get you a higher food distribution ratio...


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2009)

On my board leaving all setting AUTO, and only change the DDRAM speed to 1600MHz

It will set uncore to 3200MHz, ddram voltage to 1.8v, and vtt/qpi to 1.3v


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone want a swiftech apogee gtx copper like mine?



Possibly. How much, and does it include the 1366 backplate?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

when over 4ghz... set ram to 12XXmhz. it takes the strain off of the cpu and provides better stability.

AND...

it benches almost exactly the same as 1600mhz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Possibly. How much, and does it include the 1366 backplate?



no but you can get one from PTS for $10 or so.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> when over 4ghz... set ram to 12XXmhz. it takes the strain off of the cpu and provides better stability.
> 
> AND...
> 
> it benches almost exactly the same as 1600mhz.



That's good to hear. I think my Plats will do Cas 6 at 12xx. I had them running 7-7-7-20@1600.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

GUYS....

im serious about this group order thing.

it doesnt have to be just one mobo.

name what you want and we can get a group discount for buying several boards at once.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 24, 2009)

Ud4p!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> GUYS....
> 
> im serious about this group order thing.
> 
> ...



LOL. Now you say any board, when I already bought my Biostar.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

they dont have biostar so yeah...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> they dont have biostar so yeah...



OK, I feel better now.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 24, 2009)

is the GB UD4P! only if you can get it for less than 220$ though... or why not that DFI you are crazy about? ever since you showed me that RAM for 50$, the chances of me getting my rig next week (I'm on vacation then) is getting greater


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

This thread has become a mess of people turning right to walk left...  I gotta wonder Paulie did you commit to Thracken?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> This thread has become a mess of people turning right to walk left...  I gotta wonder Paulie did you commit to Thracken?



what?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> This thread has become a mess of people turning right to walk left...  I gotta wonder Paulie did you commit to Thracken?



I don't think I know exactly what you mean there with the committing thing..?

Though I guess you're right about me constantly doing the wrong thing on my i7 clock. But I don't find it unlikely that I just say what everyone else here has already found out the hard way.
If you're wondering, I am honestly thankful for all of the advice I get here. And yes, I feel like a nub all over again 

P.S.: currently stressing 200x19, can't get 200x20 to last for more than 5 mins yet...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> This thread has become a mess of people turning right to walk left...  I gotta wonder Paulie did you commit to Thracken?



Actually, If you must know I gave him plenty of notice that I would not be purchasing. You're really not going there, are you?


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i have to wonder if thats any of your business?



Thracken made the effort to purchase a number of water blocks overseas and ship them to the USA.  One of the people who showed interest and for all I know stayed on the list of people who wanted Thracken to go through the effort was PaulieG.  It's not any private matter as Thracken posted a list of people who were ordering blocks from him.  I have to wonder why Paul would start talking up Fit on the GTX block IF he's gotten Thracken to go through the trouble of planning an international shipment.

You asked.  Something bothering you Sol?



Paulieg said:


> Actually, If you must know I gave him plenty of notice that I would not be purchasing. You're really not going there, are you?



Thanks.  I was curious and It'll always be in the back of my mind.



trt740 said:


> what?



If you mean to ask why I think the thread has gone in a bunch of different directions... it's that well the overclocking tips just seem inconsistant.  There needs to be more descriptive solutions or it gets really confusing.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, If you must know I gave him plenty of notice that I would not be purchasing. You're really not going there, are you?



Oh the HK blocks. Nah, Paulieg told me he was passing on it before I ordered. Don't worry.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> Thracken made the effort to purchase a number of water blocks overseas and ship them to the USA.  One of the people who showed interest and for all I know stayed on the list of people who wanted Thracken to go through the effort was PaulieG.  It's not any private matter as Thracken posted a list of people who were ordering blocks from him.  I have to wonder why Paul would start talking up Fit on the GTX block IF he's gotten Thracken to go through the trouble of planning an international shipment.
> 
> You asked.  Something bothering you Sol?



sorry binge theirs something bothering me now is neither the time or place. im sorry if i came off curt. though by reading it its apparent. it couldnt be anything other than rude. ill edit it.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> Thracken made the effort to purchase a number of water blocks overseas and ship them to the USA.  One of the people who showed interest and for all I know stayed on the list of people who wanted Thracken to go through the effort was PaulieG.  It's not any private matter as Thracken posted a list of people who were ordering blocks from him.  I have to wonder why Paul would start talking up Fit on the GTX block IF he's gotten Thracken to go through the trouble of planning an international shipment.
> 
> You asked.  Something bothering you Sol?
> 
> ...



I'm always interested in stuff. There is a difference b/t interest and committment. It never hurts anyone to inquire. Now, this is not the place for this kind of debate anyways. This is starting to look like thread crapping. Back on topic.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm always interested in stuff. There is a difference b/t interest and committment. It never hurts anyone to inquire. This is starting to look like thread crapping.



/agree... Well, ontopic, still stressing 200x19


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

you fucking thread crappers!!!!!

nah... its semi i7 related.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> /agree... Well, ontopic, still stressing 200x19



what are you temps like?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> what are you temps like?



72, no HT... I'm really curious if a remount of my Xiggy will fix that, but I'm waiting for some MX-2 to come in first.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> 72, no HT... I'm really curious if a remount of my Xiggy will fix that, but I'm waiting for some MX-2 to come in first.



Those temps sound about right on air if you're stressing with OCCT or prime.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2009)

This link will give you some beta bios for GIGA boards:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/gigabyte-latest-bios-28441/

Make sure you're _*not*_ going to update your bios IN Windows.

x21 cpu multiplier and baseclock under 200 should give you better stability if you can't get 200 baseclock to work.


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

No animocity from me about it Sol or Paulie.  It was just a question.  Sorry to raise so many hairs xD.  

Thracken- I've turned off a lot of excess CPU functions like VT technology, Execute Disable Bit, and all C-states.  The C-states usually mess up any overclock approaching 4ghz.  Let me know if you've done this.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Those temps sound about right on air if you're stressing with OCCT or prime.



I'm Priming that mofo. Thing is that I'm not one of those guys to set high clocks, rush into Windows, validate a CPU-Z screenie and then burning their PC's, I want a clock that keeps running!

@Binge: Hmm, C-States... Think I passed on those.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I'm Priming that mofo. Thing is that I'm not one of those guys to set high clocks, rush into Windows, validate a CPU-Z screenie and then burning their PC's, I want a clock that keeps running!
> 
> @Binge: Hmm, C-States... Think I passed on those.



A man after my own heart. Cpuz screenies mean nothing, if you can't use it. Have you tried OCCT? You can set a specific amount of time for the test, and it will catch errors that prime95 does not. Not to mention the new version has Linpack built in.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> A man after my own heart. Cpuz screenies mean nothing, if you can't use it. Have you tried OCCT? You can set a specific amount of time for the test, and it will catch errors that prime95 does not. Not to mention the new version has Linpack built in.



whats linpack?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

40 mins and counting... I'm just gonna see if I can get 200x20 up n running. Somehow a x19 multi does not seem as attractive


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> whats linpack?



Stress testing, but it works in a short period of time...and heats the cores like NOTHING else.


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

So sort of like Core Damage?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> 40 mins and counting... I'm just gonna see if I can get 200x20 up n running. Somehow a x19 multi does not seem as attractive



i get ya their. i refuse to run at anything under 20 not because its the highest but because i like round numbers....usually in "5" intervals.....like my car sterio...if its 39 i increase it to 40.....if it needs to go down i reduce it to 35 it bugs me if it isnt even haha


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> So sort of like Core Damage?



Yup. It runs the cores crazy hot for a very short period of time. I think I ran 79c on water the first time I ran it with this i7 chip.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i get ya their. i refuse to run at anything under 20 not because its the highest but because i like round numbers....usually in "5" intervals.....like my car sterio...if its 39 i increase it to 40.....if it needs to go down i reduce it to 35 it bugs me if it isnt even haha



A bit OCD are we Sol?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> A bit OCD are we Sol?



lol im not sure never been tested. i dont do it with anything else though. just numbers. spacifically ones i can see. like multies or the volume on my deck...things like windows volume i dont care about it can run at 66 w/e but idk now that i write it im checking lol. just numbers it seems though. i cant be into it too much because my bank account moves to much LOL it would drive me nuts.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Fit, did you RMA your DFI yet?



Solaris17 said:


> lol im not sure never been tested. i dont do it with anything else though. just numbers. spacifically ones i can see. like multies or the volume on my deck...things like windows volume i dont care about it can run at 66 w/e but idk now that i write it im checking lol. just numbers it seems though. i cant be into it too much because my bank account moves to much LOL it would drive me nuts.



Sounds OCD to me. I should know, I'm very OCD. I think we all are to some extent.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

on air...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> on air...



Very nice fit, now stress test it! What vcore are you using?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

I might try CAS6 if this 1.5 vcore doesn't work... 77C scares me a bit though lol...


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

1.5v >.< omg  Someone give this man the answer he needs!


----------



## n-ster (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey Fit, did you RMA your DFI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds OCD to me. I should know, I'm very OCD. I think we all are to some extent.



didn't he say a bios update fixed it?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> 1.5v >.< omg  Someone give this man the answer he needs!



I wouldn't mind 1.5v if it wasn't for them crazy temps really  8 mins stressing...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

1950mhz on the cheap crucials....


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2009)

1.5v on that too I see... Those crucials really are good btw, you're lucky to have such connections man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> 1.5v on that too I see... Those crucials really are good btw, you're lucky to have such connections man.



??????????

you can get them from newegg and crucial.com

nothing special about them at all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

2ghz mem...


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

grats man  if they're stable try and do a super pi


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok ladies and gentlemen... here's what the biostar is capable of http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=515259


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 24, 2009)

hi Guys 
I am not sure if you read todays tom's hardware X58 showdown results  








The full article is here:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/x58-motherboard-i7,2164.html


comments???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

all of those boards are shit for 3 card setups.


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> all of those boards are shit for 3 card setups.



and how about for 2 cards set up ?


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

Their results are inconsistant  why would some 3D results on boards be different than others?  It makes me remember that I do multiple runs of 3D mark tests and always get different scores.  What I can vouch for is the heat of the DFI VRMs.  They get wicked hot.  Probably why my board failed.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Feb 24, 2009)

I like my Rampage & saying it's shit cause you had one & didn't like it dude doesn't mean they are all shit lol. That cracks me up haha.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 24, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> I like my Rampage & saying it's shit cause you had one & didn't like it dude doesn't mean they are all shit lol. That cracks me up haha.



fit changes hardware so much he knows whats good and what isn't. He never even had a p6t Deluxe but he was right and the board was shit. So take what he says and use it wisely, he is usually right.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

snipe is somewhat right.

its a  decent board but...

for someone running 3 gpu's its not ideal.

also, there are too many odd bios options that just hinder the OCability. 

i USED TO be a die hard asus fan but i have come to realize that their boards are not the greatest.


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> fit changes hardware so much he knows whats good and what isn't. He never even had a p6t Deluxe but he was right and the board was shit. So take what he says and use it wisely, he is usually right.



+1


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

any board without the nf200 switch is not going to get the most out of 3gpus.

you might as well not even get a 3rd gpu unless you get either a p6t6 ws revolution or a evga classified.

i wish DFI would make a board with the nf200. that would be the biggest monster of them all.


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> I like my Rampage & saying it's shit cause you had one & didn't like it dude doesn't mean they are all shit lol. That cracks me up haha.



It's a crap board.  I had one too.  The one I had worked better than Fit's as well.  Still crap.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> any board without the nf200 switch is not going to get the most out of 3gpus.
> 
> you might as well not even get a 3rd gpu unless you get either a p6t6 ws revolution or a eva classified.
> 
> i wish DFI would make a board with the nf200. that would be the biggest monster of them all.



EVGA Classified


----------



## 2lowSniper (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> snipe is somewhat right.
> 
> its a  decent board but...
> 
> ...



Your right there about the 3 gpu's seeing as the last slot isn't the same as the other 2. Dunno why they do this. I think they should all support fully for every slot. Seems stupid not to really.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Feb 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's a crap board.  I had one too.  The one I had worked better than Fit's as well.  Still crap.



That's your opinion mine is mint & far from crap for what I need.


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 24, 2009)

It`s not a bad board, but for the premium price it sells here in canada... it`s pure crap don`t take it personally...
524$ is nonsense for a motherboard, unless it could go back in time or something cool like that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

god one day at work, come back 3 new pages, christ!!!!!  cant keep up


----------



## n-ster (Feb 25, 2009)

I know huh? I barely even post and all I want is read, but in couple hours many pages have just appeared 

I know this might be annoying but... is UD4P able to OC to say, 3.5ghz well with a normal i7 chip ( I believe almost all x58s can no?) and If so, what are the advantages of having this DFI x58 if I only want to OC to 3.3~3.6 on air? is it worth it to pay 300$ instead of 210$ for it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> on air...





Fitseries3 said:


> 2ghz mem...



yeah... maybe im good with OCing but i want to let you guys know...

i reset the bios and got these results in about 7 minutes from stock. mostly auto settings.

most chips and ram can do this on a good x58.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 25, 2009)

but is it worth it to OC so much? must be burning hot... and lifespan must be VERY short...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2009)

OK guys, this is really strange. So, before I boxed up the DFI, I decided to give it one more try. I took out 2 of the Ram sticks, cleared the cmos, and restarted. IT BOOTED!! So, thinking maybe it was a bad stick of ram, I repeated the one stick boot with each stick. Each time, it booted again. So, I put all of the sticks back in, and tried to boot again. No go. I once again received the post 88 code. So, I took 2 of the sticks out, and booted. This time, I went into the bios, and took the dram timings off of "auto" and  set the timings manually. I shut down, then replaced the 2 other sticks. Started it back up and NOW it boots!! WTF? For some reason, this board does not like auto dram timings unless you're using just one stick. Anyone ever see this before??


----------



## trt740 (Feb 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys, this is really strange. So, before I boxed up the DFI, I decided to give it one more try. I took out 2 of the Ram sticks, cleared the cmos, and restarted. IT BOOTED!! So, thinking maybe it was a bad stick of ram, I repeated the one stick boot with each stick. Each time, it booted again. So, I put all of the sticks back in, and tried to boot again. No go. I once again received the post 88 code. So, I took 2 of the sticks out, and booted. This time, I went into the bios, and took the dram timings off of "auto" and  set the timings manually. I shut down, then replaced the 2 other sticks. Started it back up and NOW it boots!! WTF? For some reason, this board does not like auto dram timings unless you're using just one stick. Anyone ever see this before??



never seen that but if it is fixed go with it.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 25, 2009)

Maybe the auto settings were messed up? or did you put higher timings so that the CPU didn't stress as much? Yea I saw that happening sometimes...

P.S: I'm quite fond of Tesla... lol.. very off-topic


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys, this is really strange. So, before I boxed up the DFI, I decided to give it one more try. I took out 2 of the Ram sticks, cleared the cmos, and restarted. IT BOOTED!! So, thinking maybe it was a bad stick of ram, I repeated the one stick boot with each stick. Each time, it booted again. So, I put all of the sticks back in, and tried to boot again. No go. I once again received the post 88 code. So, I took 2 of the sticks out, and booted. This time, I went into the bios, and took the dram timings off of "auto" and  set the timings manually. I shut down, then replaced the 2 other sticks. Started it back up and NOW it boots!! WTF? For some reason, this board does not like auto dram timings unless you're using just one stick. Anyone ever see this before??



buy my ram.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 25, 2009)

hehe... but Fit.. you should've bought the 6gb of RAM at 85$ on newegg when it was that price...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

why you think im trying to sell them?

and buy? no... request. remember.. i have a hook up at crucial.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 25, 2009)

oh really? Well it's not very surprising... since you have so many hookups  but you get them FREE?!?! or a just a discount on the already VERY cheap RAM?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> buy my ram.



LOL. Come on Fit. That's not helping.  Thing is, each stick is passing memtest.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

give me an hour to crunch some ideas.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Come on Fit. That's not helping.  Thing is, each stick is passing memtest.



which slots are you using?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> which slots are you using?



I checked that. I'm using 1,3,5. It won't even boot in yellow slots.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

is one ram slot dead?

1 _ 5

1 3 _

_ 3 5

did you manually set 1.65v in the bios then reboot with 3 sticks in?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> is one ram slot dead?
> 
> 1 _ 5
> 
> ...



No dead slots, and yes thats what I did manually. Hey Fit, by the way what's the prevailing opinions on safe vcore max on these chips?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

dood i've run on to 1.65v on my chips and they were fine.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I checked that. I'm using 1,3,5. It won't even boot in yellow slots.



The manual for both the UT and DK doesn't explain which memory slots to use. Under the Technical Docs tab there's this pdf file.

The System Memory configuration Guideline

The manual shows the green slots as 2+4+6 but the above pdf file show them as 1+3+5. I believe this pdf file has the slot numbered wrong. At the bottom of this single post for the DFI LP UT X58 by eva2000 has some memory information that I believe also applies to the DK.

DDR3 Memory Configurations

* For 3 module triple channel, dimm slots 2+4+6

So you should be using the green slots that the manual shows as 2+4+6.

There's some memory tips in this single post that might also help with your DK.
Initial notes, findings and tips DFI UT X58-T3EH8


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys, this is really strange. So, before I boxed up the DFI, I decided to give it one more try. I took out 2 of the Ram sticks, cleared the cmos, and restarted. IT BOOTED!! So, thinking maybe it was a bad stick of ram, I repeated the one stick boot with each stick. Each time, it booted again. So, I put all of the sticks back in, and tried to boot again. No go. I once again received the post 88 code. So, I took 2 of the sticks out, and booted. This time, I went into the bios, and took the dram timings off of "auto" and  set the timings manually. I shut down, then replaced the 2 other sticks. Started it back up and NOW it boots!! WTF? For some reason, this board does not like auto dram timings unless you're using just one stick. Anyone ever see this before??



That happens on my X38 board with Crucial Ballistix. It will only boot with 1 stick on auto. It's not an uncommon issue at all.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ??????????
> 
> you can get them from newegg and crucial.com
> 
> nothing special about them at all.



Wish I could get those sweet sticks in Europe...


----------



## Binge (Feb 25, 2009)

Heh, I had the same problem with my board.  Mine would not even run at the specified speeds/timings without manually changing the values, but when I did it definitely ran.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 25, 2009)

Btw, I found out when I ran my 2x2Gb on cas 6, it booted but only showed 2 Gb total instead of 4...
Sure beats not booting at all.

EDIT: man, Crucial has a EU shop too, but they convert dollars to euro's the way you should convert euros to dollars... €164 for a 2x3Gb 1066 kit


----------



## Binge (Feb 25, 2009)

lol don't bother with that stuff.  ick!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

geeez thrackan...

let one of us send you some. save the dollas.


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright guys so I've been doing a lot of homework for a board that can actually overclock the i7 920 without killing itself.  I e-mailed Biostar last night asking about the output specifications of their "exciting" 12 phase VRM.  Check out these results:

*MY EMAIL*


> I am inquiring as to information about this model's VRMs. I'd like to know the range of output voltage and maximum current from your 12 phase power setup. I am trying to understand how much margin I have when I am overclocking my i7. After stressing a number of boards this is the deciding factor in my next purchase.
> 
> -Robert



*THEIR RESPONSE*


> Please find below reply.
> 
> TPower X58
> 
> ...



So that is pretty interesting.  Whoa 130A output current??? G-WIZZ!!! Let's see if that will handle an i7 920 @ 4.5ghz with voltage @ 1.47v







What I found was that the Biostar x58 T-Power by power specification is nowhere near being "tough" enough to do serious bench work or handle a 24/7 overclock @ over 3.5ghz.  I hope this helps some folks.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

*GREAT WORK* 

It would be interesting to see the boards matched up like this so we could compare actual board to board.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> Alright guys so I've been doing a lot of homework for a board that can actually overclock the i7 920 without killing itself.  I e-mailed Biostar last night asking about the output specifications of their "exciting" 12 phase VRM.  Check out these results:
> 
> *MY EMAIL*
> 
> ...



Hmm, not sure I'm buying this. There are several people here that are maintaining 4.0ghz+ 24/7 clocks. This is the DFI-Club equivalent for Biostar, and Rebel is an authority.

http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=49


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

Well do the math yourself... Biostar told me the maximum rating their VRMs.  Going above spec is what we do, but personally I would like to get a board that is for the enthusiast.  For that I would need a board with a much higher rated output than 130amps.  I mean yeah that 130amps could be significant and would probably handle 4.0ghz with HT off 24/7, but I don't see it lasting as long as I know both you and I want to own our i7s.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

130A at what other ratings? Something seems off here. A stock chip can take 130A depending on it's VID. I don't buy it, and think the tech that answered your email is an idiot.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> 130A at what other ratings? Something seems off here. A stock chip can take 130A depending on it's VID. I don't buy it, and think the tech that answered your email is an idiot.



I have to agree here. I'd like to know the other ratings. I'd also like to know how the numbers compare to others in the same class. Oh, and this board is considered an enthusiast class board.


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, based on what I asked that is the max output amplitude of their VRMs, and the output voltage of the VRMs is x1.05 the VCore.  The tech may have been an idiot, but all he had to do was look at the white sheet and tell me the max output current of the VRMs... that is totally possible and idiot proof (we'd think).  The point is each phase of a power system is rated for a certain ammount of amps.  The new EVGA classified is open with their specs and their total output current is 400amps at 40amps per phase at 10 phases... if this has 12 phases at 11 amps per phase (rounding) then it makes sense.

If I write them another e-mail, what should I ask instead?  I'm very interested in finding this information.



Paulieg said:


> I have to agree here. I'd like to know the other ratings. I'd also like to know how the numbers compare to others in the same class. Oh, and this board is considered an enthusiast class board.



I only asked for the maximum output amplitude.  That is a reasonable question to ask as it would be on the white sheet for the VRMs.  I'm e-mailing other companies with the same question, and yes... I understand that this is enthusiast class... that's all the x58 is.  It's enthusiast class.  That's why even down to the $199.99 boards you see big beefy heat sinks and claims of sweet overclocking.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> Ok, based on what I asked that is the max output amplitude of their VRMs, and the output voltage of the VRMs is x1.05 the VCore.  The tech may have been an idiot... that is totally possible.  But each phase of a power system is rated for a certain ammount of amps.  The new EVGA classified is open with their specs and their total output current is 400amps at 40amps per phase at 10 phases... if this has 12 phases at 11 amps per phase (rounding) then it makes sense.
> 
> If I write them another e-mail, what should I ask instead?  I'm very interested in finding this information.



Just point out what I did. That 130A can be taken up by a purely stock chip if it has a higher VID, and that 130A doesn't seem right.

I wonder if he meant 310A?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Just point out what I did. That 130A can be taken up by a purely stock chip if it has a higher VID, and that 130A doesn't seem right.
> 
> I wonder if he meant 310A?



I would bet that he did mean 310A.


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

I am resending the e-mail with that question.  I am also asking for their white sheet.  An e-mail has also been sent to DFI, ASUS, and MSI.

Just make sure you guys think about this before buying your x58.  What are their components actually rated for?  Are they forcing you to drastically push the motherboard as well as the CPU if you want to overclock?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> I am resending the e-mail with that question.  I am also asking for their white sheet.  An e-mail has also been sent to DFI, ASUS, and MSI.
> 
> Just make sure you guys think about this before buying your x58.  What are their components actually rated for?  Are they forcing you to drastically push the motherboard as well as the CPU if you want to overclock?



I think this would be a good question to post over at Rebels. Polygon seems to be the Biostar guru, similar to Rgone or Praz at DFI. I have the Biostar on it's way, and it should be here tomorrow, and I'll certainly push it from day one.

You may also want to post the question on DFI Club.


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

Have done.  The DFI club guys told me to contact their tech support? lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> An e-mail has also been sent to DFI, ASUS, and MSI.



No GIGABYTE  UD5 or XTREME?


----------



## freakshow (Feb 26, 2009)

what is the max volts to use on the 920's?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

thats how you need to tune a phase/cascade if any of you build one. just figure 15% over OCed wattage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

freakshow said:


> what is the max volts to use on the 920's?



gah!

everyone stop asking that please!

i have run up to 1.65v and its been fine AS LONG AS YOU HAVE GOOD COOLING.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

me too


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> gah!
> 
> everyone stop asking that please!
> 
> i have run up to 1.65v and its been fine AS LONG AS YOU HAVE GOOD COOLING.



Fit, it's a legitimate question. I'm sure you've heard of electron migration. You CAN kill a chip due to this, and it has nothing to due with heat. At some point, the voltage itself will degrade to EM. This is fact.


----------



## freakshow (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> gah!
> 
> everyone stop asking that please!
> 
> i have run up to 1.65v and its been fine AS LONG AS YOU HAVE GOOD COOLING.



lol i wasnt asking u lmao i was asking whoever is willin to answer


anyways sorry


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

not a big deal really.

no one is going to run 1.65v 24/7 so yeah....


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

Newcomers should read some of the 60+ pages of good info we have on here along with screenshots.  If they want intel specs, they should ask Intel how much juice they approve in spec.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Fit, it's a legitimate question. I'm sure you've heard of electron migration. You CAN kill a chip due to this, and it has nothing to due with heat. At some point, the voltage itself will degrade to EM. This is fact.



I have to agree. I would bet money that 1.65V is not safe for extended periods of time, even with sub-zero cooling. No amount of cooling will stop EM. EM is why Yorkfields degrade when using over 1.4V, even with good cooling.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

Still 
-THIS IS MY OPINION-

I think these chips can handle some more voltage then even the 1.65v without damage if it's some benching and not 24/7, 

I always look at the the super clockers are doing on LN2 and they are hitting it with much more voltage. So that if short spurts for benchers I don't think it will degrade the chip. But also Cold changed the speed and other stuff at the molecular level so going LN2 actually creates a situation that can't be replacated any other way, cold water, regular watercooliong or even dice.



that being said, for most pople "don't try this at home" and stay within Intel spec's


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well I've gotta say... I would appreciate it if newcomers would read some of the 60+ pages of good info we have on here along with screenshots.  If they want intel specs, they should ask Intel how much juice they approve in spec.



The real answer we need will most likely take some time, and unfortunately some dead chips. We need to know how much above spec vcore is still relatively safe with good cooling, while minimizing the effects of electron migration.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I have to agree. I would bet money that 1.65V is not safe for extended periods of time, even with sub-zero cooling. No amount of cooling will stop EM. EM is why Yorkfields degrade when using over 1.4V, even with good cooling.



I have a different opinion about running 1.4v on the Yorkies, I have some that have been running for a long time with no degradation, i'm not saying it won't happen, but 1.4v isn't even extreem


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> The real answer we need will most likely take some time, and unfortunately some dead chips. We need to know how much above spec vcore is still relatively safe with good cooling, while minimizing the effects of electron migration.



My point is this:  For the longevity of your processor you must stay within intel spec because intel spec has the testing done that proves those are the safe operating voltages to protect against heat damage and EM.  Relatively safe is a term my friends and I like to use when we light off illegal fireworks.  It doesn't mean that one of them won't blow our hand off no matter how "relatively safe" we've been previously.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

how do you test for "against heat damage and EM" put it under an electron microscope~ lol, jsut kiding but wonder how you would really tell, prob not something a layman could do


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

its relatively safe to sit in an office chair but one out of 10000 has to have a problem that anally kills who ocupied it with metal shards...






http://i.gizmodo.com/5157354/boy-killed-anally-when-office-chair-explodes#c


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2009)

I remembered somewhere, that if you're running at spec 24/7, an Pentium III could last you at least 10 years. I'm wondering if it's the same thing with the newer CPUs .


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sure his own gas triggered that explosion.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> how do you test for "against heat damage and EM" put it under an electron microscope~ lol, jsut kiding but wonder how you would really tell, prob not something a layman could do



What we need is data over time to see how many people kill their chips, and at what vcore they were using. This is what's occured with every generation of chips. It's how we came to accept 1.5v as a safe max for C2D chips, and 1.45v for yorkies for 24/7 use. There are numerous threads with reports that helped to support this to a reasonable extent.


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

That sort of thinking without even looking at the engineering is all we can do, and all we HAVE on these forums is these 70+ pages of i7 craziness, so that's why I suggest all newcomers to read what's been happening here.  They might feel uncomfortable looking at some of the voltages we use.  It's all TPU has.  Start the thread about who killed what chip and at what voltage if you think it will help more.  

No word back yet from DFI etc... and to Kid, I am not going to even consider asking Gigabyte because I know their voltage system can handle crazy overclocks, but they need to be hardware modded to account for vdroop.  That is their board's only shortcoming.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> bloodrage has been discontinued. haha... and you fuckers thought it was SOOOOOOOOO great.
> 
> dont take me wrong... its a good board but damn... nothing to jizz your pants over. it was short lived.
> 
> ...



*Just got the word from my Foxconn Guy and this is his Email to me when i asked him about that you said above...*



> *hey steve,
> 
> yeah of course they arent discontinued, thats the same asus and giga bs
> like foxconn stopping to build retail boards a couple of months back...
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

ah.... you have good connections at foxconn then. 

i wish evga would stop dicking me around.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

yea, i can't wait to get a classified, those look so sweet and the PWM looks like it kills, plus those true pcie x16 lanes, woot!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I have a different opinion about running 1.4v on the Yorkies, I have some that have been running for a long time with no degradation, i'm not saying it won't happen, but 1.4v isn't even extreem



Mine started to degrade at 1.42V after just 2 weeks on H20. My cpu loop has an MCP-350 w/a Bitspower minitank res top, Dtek Fuzion, GTX360 rad with medium Yate loons, and all Bitspower Fatboy fittings. Temps were not an issue. Many, MANY others have reported similar findings. The smaller the process, the more sensitive it all becomes to EM. Tweaks to the process can help matters to a degree, but 45nm will never be as durable as 65nm as far as voltage is concerned.

Short bench runs at higher voltages aren't likely to hurt it, but the possibility exists. It's still at your own risk.

And just so you know, those guys using LN2 for the extreme runs have to swap out their benching chips every so often due to degradation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Mine started to degrade at 1.42V after just 2 weeks on H20. My cpu loop has an MCP-350 w/a Bitspower minitank res top, Dtek Fuzion, GTX360 rad with medium Yate loons, and all Bitspower Fatboy fittings. Temps were not an issue. Many, MANY others have reported similar findings. The smaller the process, the more sensitive it all becomes to EM. Tweaks to the process can help matters to a degree, but 45nm will never be as durable as 65nm as far as voltage is concerned.
> 
> Short bench runs at higher voltages aren't likely to hurt it, but the possibility exists. It's still at your own risk.
> 
> And just so you know, those guys using LN2 for the extreme runs have to swap out their benching chips every so often due to degradation.



after reading these last few pages, I don't wanna overclock my i7 anymore 


Thats why I keep my daily settings of 4.0 GHz @ 1.317v.  I can do 4.2 GHz stable for daily use, but it takes me 1.42v.  Not worth the amount of voltage it takes to go from 4.0 to 4.2 GHz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

there is a reason things have warranties.

whether or not you use it is up to your.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> there is a reason things have warranties.
> 
> whether or not you use it is up to your.



I have indeed ran my CPU at 1.57v under load for a couple of benches, no degration as it is.  I guess some just get unlucky, run a bit of voltage once or twice and have a chip degrade considerably.  Some of our CPU's might have degraded already to a minimal extent, and we don't see it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

why you think i'm on my 4th chip?

some are better than others and SOME of them do have quirks.

i havent noticed any degration with i7 but i did on 775s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> why you think i'm on my 4th chip?
> 
> some are better than others and SOME of them do have quirks.
> 
> i havent noticed any degration with i7 but i did on 775s



wow, i thought you were on your 2nd?  Which batch of the ones you have used have you found to be the best?

so far this CPU seems to be running as strong as it has since I bought it.  I imagine with the RAM that you are sending me how it should perform.  RAM is better than my current one, and also I will use Tri channel for the first time on this X58 setup.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> there is a reason things have warranties.
> 
> whether or not you use it is up to your.


No disrespect fit, but then it's an issues of ethics. Should we feel ok about RMA'ing a product that we technically abused? What this does is give Intel just one more justification to charge more for their chips, just like insurance companies.

Just out of curiosity Fit, does Intel require a receipt from the place of purchase when you RMA directly to them?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No disrespect fit, but then it's an issues of ethics. Should we feel ok about RMA'ing a product that we technically abused? What this does is give Intel just one more justification to charge more for their chips, just like insurance companies.



You know what, I haven't had to RMA anything before, thank god.  Not saying I wouldn't have even if it's something I abused.  Before this post I wouldn't have looked at it that way.  But you are 100% correct.

that is a really good way to compare


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No disrespect fit, but then it's an issues of ethics. Should we feel ok about RMA'ing a product that we technically abused? What this does is give Intel just one more justification to charge more for their chips, just like insurance companies.
> 
> Just out of curiosity Fit, does Intel require a receipt from the place of purchase when you RMA directly to them?



but think about it...

you continue to pay your car insurance every month despite the fact that you get in an accident.

shouldn't you get SOMETHING out of it? 

i mean come on...

some of us really fork over the cash for insurance. 

i HIGHLY expect something in return.... and not just IN CASE i EVER get in an accident. 

maybe im just a dick. 

i have absolutely NO morals.... so yeah.

and NO... i have NEVER gotten asked for a receipt.... the ONE time i have EVER RMAed a cpu.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

not if your driving recklessly and a get a ticket for it, so it's al;l about getting caught or your own personal morality

I asked that question on XS about 6 months ago, man it was a crazy thread...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> but think about it...
> 
> you continue to pay your car insurance every month despite the fact that you get in an accident.
> 
> ...



I see your point. I suppose at one point I shared your opinion. I think a bit differently now as a parent. I also see all kinds of abuse in my line of work. So many people abuse the Social Security/disability system, and everyone else pays for it.  However, I know TPU is really not the place for an ethics debate. The reason I asked about the RMA is purely curiosity. What did you have to do for the RMA to Intel?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i dont drive wrecklessly... just aggressively.... but not stupidly.
> 
> like i said.... no morals at all. dont need them. they just hold you back from doing things.
> 
> ...




:shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I see your point. I suppose at one point I shared your opinion. I think a bit differently now as a parent. However, I know TPU is really not the place for an ethics debate. The reason I asked about the RMA is purely curiosity. What did you have to do for the RMA to Intel?



um.... im a parent too.

intel RMA:

intel: how can i help you today?

Fit: i need to RMA my i7 920 cpu. it has stopped working.

intel: what have you done to verify this?

Fit: i have tested it in 2 known working motherboards and it wont power up in either.

intel: ok. i will create a RMA for you. can i get your address, all the info off the top of the cpu and a phone number to reach you at?

Fit: sure. _________________________________

intel: you have 2 options for RMA. 1. advanced RMA. you'll have to provide a credit card number which we will hold $300 on until the receipt of you cpu in return. we will then refund all but a $25 charge for the advanced RMA. option 2. is a standard RMA which you will send the cpu only to the address we provide and when they receive your shipment a replacement will be shipped to you via UPS and a tracking number will be provided to you. which method do you prefer? 

Fit: standard RMA is fine with me.

intel: ok. i will be sending you an email shortly with all the info you will need to complete this RMA. is there anything else i can help you with today?

Fit: no. thanks.

intel: ok sir. thank you for choosing intel. have a nice day.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> um.... im a parent too.
> 
> intel RMA:
> 
> ...



Wow, you should get extra credit for the details here.  I just always wondered if Intel wanted proof of purchase. As far as the ethics thing goes, I'm not one to judge or tell people how to behave. I just need to ask the question.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

Got to love that Intel watentee


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

If I blow up a normal chip from volt abusing it, I won't rma it. But you can bet your ass I'm RMAing my QX if it blows. It's marketed as an enthusiast's chip w/ OCing features, it's supposed to be OCed, IMO.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

Why in the hell would I stop if you offer to tell disturbing stories? lol.

Sounds more like fun to me.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> this ends here.
> 
> if it doesnt stop im going to start telling disturbing stories until you guys stop.
> 
> talk about i7/x58 overclocking and benching.



LOL. Fair enough. 



Wile E said:


> Why in the hell would I stop if you offer to tell disturbing stories? lol.
> 
> Sounds more like fun to me.



Wait, he has a point here. However, I'd be setting a bad example to promote this. LOL. So Fit, have you seen a major difference b/t the different batches of chips you've owned?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

wow


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Why in the hell would I stop if you offer to tell disturbing stories? lol.
> 
> Sounds more like fun to me.



some ppl wont like them... or me after hearing them.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 26, 2009)

lol @ the RMA issues.

I broke a pin of a 478 once and told them i did it and they still gave me a new proc.

if i pushed insane volts through the chip and fried it i would try an RMA, if they said no, i would buy a new chip.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2009)

I Don't think there is too many people that is an overclocker that can say, I never RMA's anything that I knew i blew.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

dispite what you guys think of me i have only RMAed 2 things ever in my life. one i didnt even EVER use... it was given to me dead.

1. diamond 3870
2. i7 920

the i7 was killed by my p6t6 when the vrms shit the bed. NOTHING i did to it.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I Don't think there is too many people that is an overclocker that can say, I never RMA's anything that I knew i blew.....



This is true. We've all done this one or twice. I just tend not to do it anymore.



Fitseries3 said:


> dispite what you guys think of me i have only RMAed 2 things ever in my life. one i didnt even EVER use... it was given to me dead.
> 
> 1. diamond 3870
> 2. i7 920
> ...



I believe you, and I don't think anyone would hold it against you.

Could we start posting our 24/7 clocks and vcore? I think it might be helpful. I'm running 4.1ghz on 1.4v....


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

It's @ our i7 Batch List by Freak


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's @ our i7 Batch List by Freak



what list is that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

here are my stable everyday settings.


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what list is that?



come on CP... we have these threads for a reason...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83986


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> come on CP... we have these threads for a reason...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83986



lol

posted over there, thanks binge.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is off-topic, but I have my pc folding at 3.8GHz 24/7 with the SMP client, it only supports 4 threads, but it products 3.3k ppd, and I still can play game without any slowing down (Dawn of War II, FEAR2, and the Empire Total War demo), so if you can, I think you should start folding... for Techpowerup, you won't notice any slow down AT ALL.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2009)

3xploit said:


> damnit i tried 1.33vcore, 1.4vtt, uncore, vdimm (tried 1.6vdimm as well) and ram timings on auto and it still won't post at 173bclk. i dropped the multi down to 12x and it doesn't post either. batch is 3838a and according to google its a pretty bad batch. any way i can rma the chip?



As you mentioned in the Batch thread we have the same batch of chips... Might be that I ran into a crap OC chip too...
I'm dubbing on whether I want to exchange this chip or just keep it at 3,66... Though I *can* post 4Ghz, it's just hella unstable and I need major voltage to do so.

Went playing around again tuesday night and I am trying to see a pattern in vCore versus QPI/Vtt voltage. I could boot into 4 Ghz with vCore ranging from 1.4 to 1.5 volts, with results ranging from reboots before Windows to BSOD's the second I start a stresstest.

I did notice that with a lower end vCore, a lower QPI/Vtt got me further on the boot. I ranged QPI/Vtt from 1.200 to 1.360. The "ideal" settings are yet to be found as I still can't do a good stress test.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

qpi/vtt needs to be around 1.4v to be stable at 4ghz


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> qpi/vtt needs to be around 1.4v to be stable at 4ghz



I have a hunch I need to check on tonight. It involves what you might call "harmony" between the vCore and QPI/Vtt and how to get it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

you are on to something yes. 

1._ <- the blank is usually filled with the numeric value of the OC.

4ghz = 1.4v vtt
4.2ghz = 1.42v vtt
4.5ghz = 1.45v vtt

thats my findings.

and yes i tested 4.2ghz at 1.4v and i get bsod or hardlock after about 10mins.


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

So I got a really great e-mail back from DFI,



> Bill,
> Have only seen two complaints of some odd noise on the LP UT X58-T3eH8 motherboard. The customer in question here has already rma'd his board to the seller for a refund. However hearing acuity may vary from person to person. As I have aged I have lost some hearing, but still can hear 3 of my video cards that make a high-pitched noise when loaded heavily. That said, I have heard no sounds emanating from my UT X58 board. No reports of any noise coming from any of my three "close" friends running that board overclocked and one with all 6 memory slots with memory installed.
> 
> The problem is that some sounds maybe totally un-detected by one user because of their level of hearing and then another user may hear something odd and there is no way to know when this might occur. As said have only heard of two users with some odd noise issue on the UT X58 board out of the many already sold, so that seems to indicate that an odd noise from the UT X58 boards is not a normal expectation overall.
> ...



The e-mail was pretty telling.  It first went from a tech support help desk, to a engineer manager, and then to an engineer who worked on the board, Robert.  Small world eh?  So this board the DFI x58 T3eH8 has a current output maximum of 364A.  More than enough juice to handle any ammount of overclocking.

No word yet from ASUS, MSI, or another response from Biostar.

::EDIT:: I just got a repsonse back from Biostar,



> The VRM Max. output current is depend on Max. CPU. So far Intel i7 highest CPU did used 135W, so the 130A did normal.



The broken english leads me to believe that they did not test the board for over 135W @ 130A.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> So I got a really great e-mail back from DFI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, looks like a communication issue there.  I just PM'd polygon and a Biostar rep at Rebels. Hopefully they can clarify. 

For those who may be considering the Biostar x58, here's a nice overclocking thread over at Rebels:

http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=49;t=000013

and a general discussion thread on the board...

http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=49;t=000002


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

I just repurchased the x58 T3eH8 because I am confident that the power system is laid out to give great power to the CPU.  I just had a shotty board.  It happens.  ASUS sent me an e-mail that said the information is proprietary, so now I'm waiting for MSI.

The only thing I didn't like is the Biostar BIOS from that board but if the max current output is higher than their rep will give me then it is probably a solid bet for decent overclocking.


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> I just repurchased the x58 T3eH8 because I am confident that the power system is laid out to give great power to the CPU.  I just had a shotty board.  It happens.  ASUS sent me an e-mail that said the information is proprietary, so now I'm waiting for MSI.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like is the Biostar BIOS from that board but if the max current output is higher than their rep will give me then it is probably a solid bet for decent overclocking.



I made a quick run at 4536 mhz with the biostar, the bios isn't holding it back. The mosfet coolers just get a little warm. Don't think there is any problem with the board power management....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

pics please

thats a new rule here...

you MUST post pics of your setup in this thread.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> pics please
> 
> thats a new rule here...
> 
> you MUST post pics of your setup in this thread.



like pics in general of the rig? or do you mean SS?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

PICTURES. we know how they perform. lets see the hardware.


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> I made a quick run at 4536 mhz with the biostar, the bios isn't holding it back. The mosfet coolers just get a little warm. Don't think there is any problem with the board power management....



Didn't say anything about the bios holding you back from an overclock.  I think the bios is fine for that, but it's not detailed enough for my taste.  I want to be able to do more with my board the more I learn.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 26, 2009)

there is my setup lol


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 27, 2009)

The kind of picture you want??


----------



## n-ster (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice  I wish I had that system... How much did the whole system cost in CAD (presuming you bought in CAD)? how bout just your i7 chip?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

here you go fit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

FIT, I got you RAM installed.  Finally being able to game is great lol.  No more sluggish gaming due to lack of RAM.

Now I just cant get the dam sticks to run over what my old sticks were.  2:8 divider  191*21.

I try to drop the multi and raise the FSB and no stability. any tips?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

1.8v on the ram


----------



## Binge (Feb 27, 2009)

Yo CP, I love those pics of your rig EVERY time I see them.  I am thinking of making that my desktop sometime   Here's what I have sitting around until I put my rig back up.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got my Biostar board set up. I'm currently doing an OCCT run right now at 4.0ghz. So far, so good. I'll post a pic tonight, though you'll need to excuse the mess. I won't have time for cable management until this weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 1.8v on the ram



ill try that next, im going to install the PSU now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

binge your pic was upside down...


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 27, 2009)

Now that is art.  Brilliant Fit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yo CP, I love those pics of your rig EVERY time I see them.  I am thinking of making that my desktop sometime   Here's what I have sitting around until I put my rig back up.



Thanks dude, I Had it as my wallpaper a few days ago.  I see in the pic cathodes, wire loom, fittings, and a bay res?



Paulieg said:


> I've got my Biostar board set up. I'm currently doing an OCCT run right now at 4.0ghz. So far, so good. I'll post a pic tonight, though you'll need to excuse the mess. I won't have time for cable management until this weekend.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've got my Biostar board set up. I'm currently doing an OCCT run right now at 4.0ghz. So far, so good. I'll post a pic tonight, though you'll need to excuse the mess. I won't have time for cable management until this weekend.



keep me posted may buy that board


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 27, 2009)

trt740 said:


> keep me posted may buy that board



Will do.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> binge your pic was upside down...



I lol'd


----------



## Binge (Feb 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude, I Had it as my wallpaper a few days ago.  I see in the pic cathodes, wire loom, fittings, and a bay res?



You've got an eye CP


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> You've got an eye CP



im pretty sure he has 2 of them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im pretty sure he has 2 of them





FIT got the PSU installed just now bro, you were right, that thing is the BOSS, 2nd card should arrive tomorrow, put it to the test, however not more of a test than you did


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

the only thing i dont like about pc power is customer support. i sent my 510 in for RMA over a month ago and i havent heard a damn thing about it. emailed them 20 times now. 

the psu's work great though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the only thing i dont like about pc power is customer support. i sent my 510 in for RMA over a month ago and i havent heard a damn thing about it. emailed them 20 times now.
> 
> the psu's work great though.


I was looking at their spec sheet that they send with the PSU


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

yup. the one for my 750 is very similar. just less connectors.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yup. the one for my 750 is very similar. just less connectors.



I got away with some pretty decent cable management this time, i'll post some pics later.


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got away with some pretty decent cable management this time, i'll post some pics later.



You got a very clean build there. Unlike my cursed p180b, i removed all the cable hiding spots when i surgically hit it with an axe.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 27, 2009)

OK, here's the raw setup. I'll be doing cable management and re-routing the loop this weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> You got a very clean build there. Unlike my cursed p180b, i removed all the cable hiding spots when i surgically hit it with an axe.



 what do you mean an axe??? 

and thanks 



Paulieg said:


> OK, here's the raw setup. I'll be doing cable management and re-routing the loop this weekend.



that looks nice, cant wait to see the finished version


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what do you mean an axe???


I didnt always had the right tools for the job and sometime used my old thrusty 11A Hitachi  http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/en/Products/ShowImage?pid=152
Just a little bit overkill.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

its about damn time....


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 27, 2009)

Does it perform as good as the original?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 27, 2009)

I know I'm so close to getting this stable!

Went from a BSOD @ 1 second of stress to 1.5 hours of stress.
I'm almost certain there is some sort of margin or sweet spot involved here, I've had stress runs doing worse with 1.42 QPI volts than they did at 1.40, with the rest of the settings identical... I've also had runs where adding CPU voltage gave it a worse result.

I'm writing up a table, timed all of the results I've had before I got a BSOD on the stress runs.
...but then again, right now I just started work.
Oh and I'll get pics, don't worry.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 27, 2009)

you mean with a saw 

now guys, in your opinions, what GPU should you get for an i7 system when on budget? 

and what do you think of the 4850x2? noisy, slower driver support?, great bang/buck is what I got so far

is the s1283v a good CPU cooler for the i7?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> you mean with a saw
> 
> now guys, in your opinions, what GPU should you get for an i7 system when on budget?
> 
> ...



The s1284 is just a tad larger, so it touches more of the heatspreader.

I'd go with a double CF 4830, 4850x2, 4870 or higher. My 3870 bottlenecks benchies...
Or obviously one of the high-end nVidia cards (260 and up).


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 27, 2009)

So far, it's a mixed bag with my Biostar Tpower x58, even with the newest bios. My 4.0ghz overclock is more stable on less volts than the DFI, but I'm having memjory issues. It's seems that I can only use the lowest divider/memory frequency, or the board will not even post. So, I'm stuck at 1200mhz 6-6-6-18 on 1.66v right now which sucks, since the DFI board clocked these sticks well over 1600mhz stable. I just PM'd a Biostar rep about this issue. I'm sure it has something to do with settings I'm not yet familiar with.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

all my dfi runs have been with a xigy DK. even teh 4.45ghz one in my sig.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 27, 2009)

DK + bracket? is it better to go DK+i7 bracket or s1283v? because s1284ee needs a bracket too... which one 

why did spearman say this?:



spearman914 said:


> Nah don't even get the knight. The original S1283 is cheaper AND better.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

they all need the same bracket.

1283, 1283ee and dk are same. just different color.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 27, 2009)

soooo s1283v is just a s1283 + lga 1366 bracket?

so why did spearman say the DK< the normal s1283?

hey Fit, the 6gb is down to 90$ again... what are advantages between 6gb and 3gb? like what programs would you see a difference in? is it worth it to buy the 6gb kit to be futureproof?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

6gb is only worth it IF you have multiple HUGE video cards OR do TONS of video editing and massive photoshopping. if you dont do/have either than go for 3gb.

the xigy's are all very similar. i speak from experience. just pick the one that looks best to you.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 27, 2009)

so the s1283v IS a s1283 + bracket? anyways I'm going to suggest s1283v for budget i7 system 

as for RAM... will it help be futureproof? because I remember the days when over 1GB was overkill.... now sometimes 2GB is not enough(3 GB usually is much more than enough though)... could it happen later?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

there is no such thing as futureproof.

no such thing as a budget i7 build either


----------



## n-ster (Feb 27, 2009)

well 1200$ budget for EVERYTHING excluding OS for an i7 build... is on a budget for i7 therefore a budgt i7 system xD yea... a BIG budget system...

as for the future part, you think RAM will be needed more in the future?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

depends on the video card setup.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3519


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> I didnt always had the right tools for the job and sometime used my old thrusty 11A Hitachi  http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/en/Products/ShowImage?pid=152
> Just a little bit overkill.





thanks a lot fort he advise, but i'll pass on the axe  no crazy case modding for me


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3519



Very nice article fit   Thanks for sharing.  That gets it for me though.  I'm not going to invest in that board.  Good report Anandtech.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

cards at default


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

06 hates me cause im black :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> I didnt always had the right tools for the job and sometime used my old thrusty 11A Hitachi  http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/en/Products/ShowImage?pid=152
> Just a little bit overkill.





Fitseries3 said:


> 06 hates me cause im black :shadedshu



wtf why


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

i cant get over 26k in 06 even with $1200 in video cards. its a fuckin shame.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i cant get over 26k in 06 even with $1200 in video cards. its a fuckin shame.



i remember you saying that a while back, weird heh.  What cards were you using at the time?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

im still using 295's.

my tops score was made with the x2's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i cant get over 26k in 06 even with $1200 in video cards. its a fuckin shame.





Fitseries3 said:


> im still using 295's.
> 
> my tops score was made with the x2's



think its an nvidia thing, maybe drivers or something?


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

NVs older cards like the 8800 do better than the new cards at 06


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 06 hates me cause im black :shadedshu







Keep on keepin on...


----------



## J-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

Core i7 920 end of March. 

Along with R2E and 6GB 1600MHz RAM.


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

-_- why an R2E?  what kind of clocking do you intend to do?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

R2E is the best available = A nice overclock. 4GHz-4.2GHz on water.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> R2E is the best available = A nice overclock. 4GHz-4.2GHz on water.



have you read this thread at all?

2 of us have sold our rampages because they suck. they run like crap.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

I've always been with ASUS from my first board and they're the best brand out of them all in my opinion. I've heard R2E is an awesome board.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

I have had many Asus Boards, but for the i7 i think you have better choices out there.


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I've always been with ASUS from my first board and they're the best brand out of them all in my opinion. I've heard R2E is an awesome board.



I swear by my Asus board as well. HOWEVER as Fit stated,
have you read through this thread? I would take the advice
of those with vast experience with diff hardware and, from
what i read here daily Fit KNOWS what he is talking about.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2009)

Man, I'm irritated. I can't change the damn multiplier!! On the Biostar it's call the "cpu ratio setting". It's stuck on 20, even though I've turned off speedstep. WTF???


----------



## J-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

THere is the eVGA and the Gigabyte board I may consider but right now, I'm leaning towards the R2E and also I know they're very reliable boards. And customer support is great.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

it's prob a obscure combination of settings, I the bloodrage it's turbo "always on", Power management on, but speedstep and cx1 off


----------



## J-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

Fit isn't always correct ^^

Don't get me wrong, he's only trying to suggest things but I remember him saying the GTZ block isn't flat enough for the quads or something but mine seem flat like a pancake. Lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

in no particular order i would suggest the following

DFI
biostar
foxconn
gigabyte


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> THere is the eVGA and the Gigabyte board I may consider but right now, I'm leaning towards the R2E and also I know they're very reliable boards. And customer support is great.




Hi, everythihng here is an opinion, you need to go with your gut, the people that sold the asus boards are Serious Overclokcers and very picky, so everyboard works for someone. 

See and I would take Foxconn over every one out there and hate DFI....

I am also looking forward to the EVGA Classified release


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Fit isn't always correct ^^
> 
> Don't get me wrong, he's only trying to suggest things but I remember him saying the GTZ block isn't flat enough for the quads or something but mine seem flat like a pancake. Lol.



wow... you really dont pay attention. flat? they are all flat. the internal cooling structure of the gtz DOESNT cover the entire area of the i7's die.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

But does the whole die really have to be covered, it's still covered with a watercooling part of the block, and the i7 is smaller then the IHS anyway.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

Cools my CPU fine, 38c idle, 55 load


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

i have read a good bit on the GTZ and the issue i have pointed out. while its still just a speculation i honestly feel that its not the best choice for i7 at all. my GTX cools i7 better even though its more restrictive. my fuzion cools better than my gtz did. others have stated that the ek supreme and HK3 cools better than the gtz as well. even dangerdens offerings cool i7 better than the gtz. 

gtz on 775 works great though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

parts of the memory controller and QPI arent being cooled as well as they should be with the GTZ. after i sold my GTZ i stopped having random BSOD's.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow... you really dont pay attention. flat? they are all flat. the internal cooling structure of the gtz DOESNT cover the entire area of the i7's die.





SystemViper said:


>



while my illustration isnt 100% accurate, it does represent what the i7 die looks under the GTZ. i have measured.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

I dunno that ratio looks a little off...

I actually almost purchased the R2E  till i read Fit's and Binges reviews on the board, it' looks so sweet and I know Asus stuff is good, but they dropped the ball on the PWM and maybe the bios.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

if you really want to argue about waterblocks contact Hondacity over at XS, OCN, or RRR. he owns and has tested almost every block to date. 

as for the asus....

here's one simple thing i can tell you i dont like about them....


in all asus x58 bios's they have a setting called "QPI/DRAM"

that setting is 3 different voltages combined into one... which becomes a problem over 4ghz.

IF the asus is SUCH a good board and sought after as a great overclocking board, why they hell would they combine 3 settings into 1?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

I may go for the EVGA X58, I heard it's an excellent board for overclocking.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I may go for the EVGA X58, I heard it's an excellent board for overclocking.



ask solars17 what he thinks about it. 

and read this about the evga classified.... http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3519

im not trying to be mean and pick a board for you. im just trying to help you choose a board you will be happy with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

im really puzzled witht he experience solaris had with his, ive heard nothing but great things about it and mine has been nothing but perfect!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

I have to agree CP, i need more info...

plus i like what i read in the review, nothing tunrs me off there...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

you didnt see the part where the nf200 causes lower performance in dual card SLI setups? its not just a few FPS either. 

thats a turn off for me.



anywho...

I think im done benching. so im going to start selling off some things.

im going to stick with DFI and get 6gb of ram and another gtx295. just going to fold with 6 gpus and call it a day.

maybe a few games here and there.

hold off for the 8core cpu's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you didnt see the part where the nf200 causes lower performance in dual card SLI setups? its not just a few FPS either.
> 
> thats a turn off for me.
> 
> ...




fit planning ahead   should be a sick folding rig!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

ohhhh Binge where are you, heres another one for you dude

Also for everyone else, you wanted pics right FIT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

systemviper.... i want to see the bloodrage


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you didnt see the part where the nf200 causes lower performance in dual card SLI setups? its not just a few FPS either.
> 
> thats a turn off for me.
> 
> ...




Sweet folder 

On the other note, I have to say, no this doesn't even phase me, they were so close... Plus i'll wait for more testing on that subject., ...



> We are still testing SLI performance with the latest 182.06 driver release and the new BIOS we just received from EVGA. The performance penalties we are currently seeing with the NF200 equipped X58 Classified board average about 1%~3%. In other game benchmarks where we are not GPU limited, we have not noticed any performance differences between the boards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I have to agree CP, i need more info...
> 
> plus i like what i read in the review, nothing tunrs me off there...



check this out SV, this thread is just for my board and has lots of info in those five pages.

the original creator of the thread had a few glitches here and there, all got fixed with the latest BIOS update just as they did for me.

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=19807#post19807


----------



## J-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken, the EVGA look nice? Clock nicely? If so, I may get the EVGA board along with 920 and 6GB 1866MHz RAM.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Chicken, the EVGA look nice? Clock nicely? If so, I may get the EVGA board along with 920 and 6GB 1866MHz RAM.



oh boy... 

just want to waste your money dont you?

yet another thread to read for you... http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=3985


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> systemviper.... i want to see the bloodrage



Here's my first one doing some work for me , i have a second on the way...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Chicken, the EVGA look nice? Clock nicely? If so, I may get the EVGA board along with 920 and 6GB 1866MHz RAM.



honestly i love this board.  so far to me its been flawless, the board did have a few glitches and what not at first, but now they are all gone, at least I dont notice any.  Its got a coiuple of nice features.  THe LCD poster displays CPU temps while in windows, see the picture below.  If you tweak it correctly the vregs and NB stay relatively cool with factory cooling.  The BIOS is easy, voltages are not hard to understand and tweak.  Overall clocks great in my opinion, I dont go higher because im scared, if I push it more it'll go, im sure!






look at this pic, the lcd poster shows 23, that is the CPU ambient temp which reports steadily about 10ºc cooler than the actual cores.







4.4 GHz validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503214


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

that board looks great SV, how does it perform?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> oh boy...
> 
> just want to waste your money dont you?
> 
> yet another thread to read for you... http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=3985


Can you shut up? I'm asking Patty a question. Your name isn't mentioned in my message. 

Thanks, Patty .

I'm gonna go for the EVGA then, cheers again.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that board looks great SV, how does it perform?




I cannot give it high enough praise, i love the looks and i like the bois and even more it has rocked and rolled with everything i have thrown at it.

I had the Gig Extreme board, I liked that board but the Bloodrage was lightyears ahead for the small settings.

I'll be getting a classifed 4 sure, so we'll see just how it handles the Igloo...

I just hope there is a few cold days left this season, but look, I see a new toy comming in my future....


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Can you shut up? I'm asking Patty a question. Your name isn't mentioned in my message.
> 
> Thanks, Patty .
> 
> I'm gonna go for the EVGA then, cheers again.



hey that kind of talk isn't wanted here, this is for every ones opinion :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Can you shut up? I'm asking Patty a question. Your name isn't mentioned in my message.
> 
> Thanks, Patty .
> 
> I'm gonna go for the EVGA then, cheers again.



the EVGA board is to me a very solid board, seen some great results with it, I would recommend it to anyone.  However there is a lot of new boards out and some about to be released.  So I would do some research.



SystemViper said:


> I cannot give it high enough praise, i love the looks and i like the bois and even more it has rocked and rolled with everything i have thrown at it.
> 
> I had the Gig Extreme board, I liked that board but the Bloodrage was lightyears ahead for the small settings.
> 
> ...



Uhhh, now that looks good 



SystemViper said:


> hey that kind of talk isn't wanted here, this is for every opinion :shadedshu




Yeah dude seriously, we really don't need that.  This thread has been awesome from the beginning, FIT himself has helped many of us in here get to where we are now and he really does not need posts like that towards him, and neither do any of us.

He was just pointing out that you dont need expensive RAM, his ram was under $100 and it performs as good or better than any RAM out there.  THe chips on the RAM are awesome, just that it does not have any heat spreaders or anything.

Now seriously lets all get along, we don't need any of this talk in here


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

my current setup cost me $470 and make my original high dollar setup look like total garbage.

i think that speaks for itself.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*WOW CP that liiks like a pic out of a mag, very professional, I can only hope my builds come out half that good*


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn cp, SystemViper is right.
cp your rig pic gave me a woody.


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

Yo CP you look like you have a handle on your rig BLING-OUT skills.  Come on over and help me jazz mine up.  Just got it up and running to test things like PSU/RAM.  My 295 is still in the mail, so it'll be a while.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *WOW CP that liiks like a pic out of a mag, very professional, I can only hope my builds come out half that good*





Jupiter said:


> Damn cp, SystemViper is right.
> cp your rig pic gave me a woody.





Binge said:


> Yo CP you look like you have a handle on your rig BLING-OUT skills.  Come on over and help me jazz mine up.  Just got it up and running to test things like PSU/RAM.  My 295 is still in the mail, so it'll be a while.



thanks guys, the pics are edited slightly as far as contrast and color, no huge difference, and well in this one in particular the spot light gives it a nice touch 

Thanks a lot, really


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246



holy moly, they dropped in price alot, werent they like $105 a few days go?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246



Just ordered 2 sets.

great find!


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Man, I'm irritated. I can't change the damn multiplier!! On the Biostar it's call the "cpu ratio setting". It's stuck on 20, even though I've turned off speedstep. WTF???





You need to ask nelly , i am sure he would help you , maybe you need to update your Bios?

http://forum.novatech.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6013

and here

http://67.90.82.13/forums/showthread.php?p=3618959


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Just ordered 2 sets.
> 
> great find!



same here. 12gb WOOT!


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> same here. 12gb WOOT!


Damn if windows desktop where smart enough you might get to
use all that memory. I only play two games on this pc in windows,
GRID and NFS and have never used up my 6gb. In linux i don't
think my total mem utilization has ever gone over 1.2gb while
compiling 4 apps at the same time. Linux only uses 260mb of
mem after booting into my composite opengl desktop!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

gonna be doing LARGE file folding on this rig soon. 12gb will allow me to alocate 1gb per gpu x6 then still have plenty left over for the cpu and windows.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> same here. 12gb WOOT!



Yea, i am building 2 - i7 workstations so I will prob get more, they don't need crazy ram, and this ram holds it own tooo, 
again
thanks...


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> gonna be doing LARGE file folding on this rig soon. 12gb will allow me to alocate 1gb per gpu x6 then still have plenty left over for the cpu and windows.



Ah ha, you one smart guy.
I usually set aside 2gb partition on my ram for compiling
rather then using hard drive /temp partition. WAY fast
so i see what you mean.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

I was just using Adobe After Effects and it was using 5G for the file I was working on, so I can't wait for 12G


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Chicken, the EVGA look nice? Clock nicely? If so, I may get the EVGA board along with 920 and 6GB 1866MHz RAM.





Look at these tests , the evga x58 board is weak 
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/x58-motherboard-i7,2164-15.html



Hi Fit , ever tried the mobo Asrock x58?
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=258&page=6


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

i recommended that board a few times but no one ever gets it. its a monster for folding.


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i recommended that board a few times but no one ever gets it. its a monster for folding.



I will throw the dice and will get that board ,the second week of march.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Everything is so close it comes down to what you using it for and what you like in a motherboard.

I see MSI on top, i used to love them, have to take a look at the pWM. hmmmm

Still, I am a BloodRage Guy,,,,,
But I liked the Gig Extreme and I know the bios from my uD3P

but i want a EVGA Classified


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I was just using Adobe After Effects and it was using 5G for the file I was working on, so I can't wait for 12G


I can believe that. I guess i just haven't been doing anything
that is a resource hog in windows lately. It's nice to see that
there really is a benefit in windows to these upgrades we been
doing. Unfortunately for me all my windows work in the past few
years is with servers not desktops. Outside of work i stay in
linux and, in that area i am the oddball too since i love linux
but am a big capitalist. So i do spend lots of time in the linux
community defending MS from OSS zealots who think MS is evil
because it is not free.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

http://en.expreview.com/2009/01/07/msi-eclipse-plus-motherboard-featuring-chip-emerges.html


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I can believe that. I guess i just haven't been doing anything
> that is a resource hog in windows lately. It's nice to see that
> there really is a benefit in windows to these upgrades we been
> doing. Unfortunately for me all my windows work in the past few
> ...




If Linux supported all my stuff and was easy to use, i like GUI's, then i would use it/ I learned it years ago.

But my motto is , use what you know and what works best for you. So to me that is Intel, Microsoft, Vista 64 and I like single GPU solutions and Nvidia has the best.

Here's my 2 last rants before bed, 

I hate that dual GPU's are considered single cards, It's friggin 2 cards on one PCB, a person gets no credit for rocking a single GPU, because all the X2's blow them out fo the water.

Plus i don't want to heqar anyoen asl me if i primed for the last 8 hours or i'm not stable or ran liinpak for the 2 days, I mean common, if the machine can game, run and doesn BSOD it's fine. I don't want to run a torture test on my system especially and put it thru 2 years of hard use in 12 hours to prove anything,. I think that is a joke and laugh whenever anyone says that.////


rant over


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://en.expreview.com/2009/01/07/msi-eclipse-plus-motherboard-featuring-chip-emerges.html



that board looks great.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://en.expreview.com/2009/01/07/msi-eclipse-plus-motherboard-featuring-chip-emerges.html




WOW i might have to get the The Eclipse Plus .....

some bedtime reading...

got to find a price...


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 28, 2009)

Sexy board. Can't wait to read how it performs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Sexy board. Can't wait to read how it performs.



did that make you get a woody too?  

  just kidding dude.  It is indeed a sexy beast!!!!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> did that make you get a woody too?
> 
> just kidding dude.  It is indeed a sexy beast!!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> If Linux supported all my stuff and was easy to use, i like GUI's, then i would use it/ I learned it years ago.
> 
> But my motto is , use what you know and what works best for you. So to me that is Intel, Microsoft, Vista 64 and I like single GPU solutions and Nvidia has the best.
> 
> ...



Heh. Linux has come a long way my friend. Ubuntu is pretty much as easy as
Windows to install and operate. But one thing Windows does NOT have is a 
true composite dekstop 'imagine your desktop functionality in opengl, like a game'.
I use compiz-fusion with 4 virtual desktops and run windows on viewport 4
fullscreen so you can not even tell it is not native when viewing unless you do
something like you see here in one of my old videos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lJZ1wnQX6s

P.S. my current desktop


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

remember guys....

hardware pics are a must.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

looks like a killer setup, now i am gettin a woddy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> looks like a killer setup, now i am gettin a woddy





oh lord. 


FIT whos rig havent we seen?  Ive already posted a few of mine.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

I just got a Mozart Tx case, man i am rolling, it looks like a mini fridge, not sure if i want to keep it... the thing is HUGE,,,,,,


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> looks like a killer setup, now i am gettin a woddy



LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I just got a Mozart Tx case, man i am rolling, it looks like a mini fridge, not sure if i want to keep it... the thing is HUGE,,,,,,



see them in person everytime I got to my local pc store, man they are big


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 28, 2009)

Nothing special here unless we're talking Olympics...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

looks cool lol, lots of happy faces 

Its a happy rig


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looks cool lol, lots of happy faces
> 
> Its a happy rig


One of my granddaughters art work '4 year old'....LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> One of my granddaughters art work '4 year old'....LOL



Shes got a future I must say


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


>



I have to say it but I found that particular article is full of bullshit.  The variation of >3% between the boards is roughly what you'd find when you repeat tests over and over.  Some times the benchies come out better, and sometimes worse just by trying it over again.

Speaking of boards though, the new x58 from DFI I received is a charmer.  It started to squeel right out of the box and I was so scared, but with some tweaking it went away, and I've done some fun clocks with my system.  4.5ghz HT off is always nice with a super pi at 9.157s.  Sorry for the lack of screenshits but I'm sort of tired at this point... it's 1:16 AM and I just put the system back to the good ol 4.2GHz 24/7 settings.  About to do Pi 1.5 32M for stability.  Ciao!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

my latest and im off to bed, my cards were at 760/900  10mhz core overclock on each.


----------



## r9 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 06 hates me cause im black :shadedshu



No doubt


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 28, 2009)

Ohhhh!






Those noiseblocker fans are sexy hawt! And the Heatkiller block is even larger than I imagined, looks dang spiffy though!


----------



## 2lowSniper (Feb 28, 2009)

I really like those fans! UV? where from?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 28, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> I really like those fans! UV? where from?



Bought them at AquaTuning.de because I was ordering those waterblocks there anyway, they're NoiseBlocker fans, German brand.

Don't know if they're UV reactive, but they look nice either way


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

*Hmmm...* SO-DIMMS? AND WHATELSE??

socket  775, hmmm, why?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 28, 2009)

Except for the barf colour, we'll know more at CeBit I believe.
It's got some sort of cooling plate on the back of the motherboard as well.


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

bet that copper looks sweet and shiney


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2009)

Binge said:


>



Wow, those enzotech heatspreaders are really nice!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

Does the Core i7's have a max multiplier? like the max for my CPU is 8.5.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Does the Core i7's have a max multiplier? like the max for my CPU is 8.5.



The 920 and 940 have locked (upward) multipliers.


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

better pic!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

looks great BInge, gotta get a better shot with some light, see that bling bling yo!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> better pic!



I think a Heatkiller would look good there


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looks great BInge, gotta get a better shot with some light, see that bling bling yo!!!



No way!  The ram isn't really all that "shiny" anyway.  It's just unpolished copper.



Thrackan said:


> I think a Heatkiller would look good there



Payment sent   Hook it up.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> No way!  The ram isn't really all that "shiny" anyway.  It's just unpolished copper.
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent   Hook it up.



I recieved it too, will be going by the post office on monday
Gotta say, the block looks pretty.


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

think you could show some internals?  I have seen them but I'm curious about the Delrin (LT) top internals.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2009)

So, for everyone who is running 4.0+ 24/7, what vcore are you currently using? Right now, I'm at 4.0ghz 1.40v, OCCT stable.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

depends on the video setup.

CP runs like 1.325 or around that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> So, for everyone who is running 4.0+ 24/7, what vcore are you currently using? Right now, I'm at 4.0ghz 1.40v, OCCT stable.



 1.317v for me and depending on load it goes between 1.317-1.325v.  a stress test with maximum stress increases my vcore to 1.35v only under stress test.


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

HT on or off?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> HT on or off?



me?

On.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> HT on or off?



Yeah, I'm asking for HT on vcore. Oh, and I'm refering to a stress stable clock. A year or two ago, no one would even refer to a high overclock, unless it was stable. Here's mine so far:


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

1.39v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I'm asking for HT on vcore. Oh, and I'm refering to a stress stable clock. A year or two ago, no one would even refer to a high overclock, unless it was stable.



over a month of use, gaming etc.  and I have been crunching with this setup of 4.0 GHz for about two weeks or so whenever I joined as I have posted many screenshots.  So yeah, I don't know what other people call that, but to me thats stable.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

*Those Enzo's are growing on me* 




Binge said:


> better pic!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *Those Enzo's are growing on me*



they are indeed very beautiful.   I might consider them if I get some crucials like fit and binge did, and whoever else bought them.  Didnt you buy them too SV?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> they are indeed very beautiful.   I might consider them if I get some crucials like fit and binge did, and whoever else bought them.  Didnt you buy them too SV?



Oh yea, I go 2 sets, and i might get another 2, I am building 2 workstations that don't need super overclocks, which means these would be perfect. And I just love the look of shiney copper stuff, i loved the mosfet enzo's and southie enzo block, so i figure fi found great ram and Binge found the closer, those enzo coolers!


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 28, 2009)

So is the new chips any help on the 5ghz mark?

Just asking before really reading on the catch up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Oh yea, I go 2 sets, and i might get another 2, I am building 2 workstations that don't need super overclocks, which means these would be perfect. And I just love the look of shiney copper stuff, i loved the mosfet enzo's and southie enzo block, so i figure fi found great ram and Binge found the closer, those enzo coolers!



gotcha, I just noticed people say corsairs usually run cool, but the Pi's that I just received a few days ago from FTI stay much cooler than my Corsairs did.  Weird?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> So is the new chips any help on the 5ghz mark?
> 
> Just asking before really reading on the catch up.



What new chips?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 28, 2009)

Server chips

Nehalem EP


----------



## Binge (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish I had one  or access to one 

::EDIT::




::EDIT::


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, here is what I was able to do as far as cable management with fits PCP&C 860W PSU.

The two PCI-E connectors to the right of the pump are now connected to the 2nd card.  Everything comes out of the hole in the mobo tray and connects to where it goes.  I dont think it'll get better unless I can sleeve the wires, but eff that, too much work.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> gotcha, I just noticed people say corsairs usually run cool, but the Pi's that I just received a few days ago from FTI stay much cooler than my Corsairs did.  Weird?




Did you get the Corsairs a while ago, maybe they are the older chips and now the newer chips actually are better designed and actually do run cooler, that would be great.

I was lucky enough to get a set of these....
Comming soon.

Kingston HyperX 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)


these are what is the shizzle right now for i7 memory  -EDPIDA hyper- 1.63~1.65V 2000 CL 7-8-7-20-1T


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Did you get the Corsairs a while ago, maybe they are the older chips and now the newer chips actually are better designed and actually do run cooler, that would be great.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get a set of these....
> Comming soon.
> ...





im not sue which ones I had bro.  They were great, just ram a bit hot.


looks like those EDPIDA chips are something to go after heh?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 1, 2009)

that is the buzz on the street..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

almost at my goal of 25k, still havent touched the CPU.  thats going to be the biggest difference I think.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 1, 2009)

CP, Very nice score, you just keep cranking it up and up...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> CP, Very nice score, you just keep cranking it up and up...



so far the cards are only overclocked 20 mhz.  lets see I just found out something that might help me hit 25k without having to touch anything.  Ill post in a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

25k


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so far the cards are only overclocked 20 mhz.  lets see I just found out something that might help me hit 25k without having to touch anything.  Ill post in a bit.




So what was it you found to hit the 25k, a third card 

no really!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> So what was it you found to hit the 25k, a third card
> 
> no really!



 no, I upped the CPU from 4 GHz to 4.2 GHz.  Got over 12k SM3 scores as well


----------



## Binge (Mar 1, 2009)

Those ATi really love the CPU clocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> Those ATi really love the CPU clocks



yeah they do.  biggest difference was clocking the CPU and not the cards.  still got some tweaking to do, lets see what I get out of it.  If I can do 26k, that'll be sweet 

I can run 3dmark at 4.3 Ghz, that should yield some 200 or so points, that and some more out of the cards should  do it.


----------



## Binge (Mar 2, 2009)

More extensive i7 block line-up review:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=549569


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2009)

nice binge. bundymania seems to have every block out as well as hondacity.


everyone check my sig out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

26k woot woot


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

CP is hte MAN<> great Job, now bust a move over 28k, see no rest for the weary....

*MORE VOLTAGE!*


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2009)

Great CP!  Man those 4870x2s really LOVE the cpu clocks.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

so r u running a X2 or 2 cards....


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2009)

He's running 2x 4870s.  My bad   Still ATi cards respond very well to higher and higher CPU clocks.  Even more than their own clocks really.


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2009)

Credit for this post goes to System Viper but he just told me that Newegg is receiving the Blood Rage in stock soon.  Newegg is now reporting that the board is not discontinued.  This has been on the mark with everything I've heard from the retailer's I've called with questions about this board.  First to 2nd week of march there will be Blood Rage availability.  Look out for it guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks SV and binge, yes the CPU clock is the key to higher scores.  I still can push more, i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

*MORE MORE VOLTAGE*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *MORE MORE VOLTAGE*



   more more money for parts.  I'll need to replace them after they blow lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

bit higher


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

CP your a fucker.


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey CP, I'mma get you... just wait


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

tomorrow i will get 40k in vantage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> CP your a fucker.



Mother?  Yes I am 



Binge said:


> Hey CP, I'mma get you... just wait



Dont abuse mister!!  



Fitseries3 said:


> tomorrow i will get 40k in vantage.






Oh dude, that made my night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

question guys.  Back on my normal 24/7 settings.  Ever since I got my 2nd video card, i get home from work and my computer has restarted.  The computer stayed idled today for example.  Maybe the 2nd card is causing a bit more sterss on the CPU or something?  Is there any voltage that should be tweaked in this case? Any ideas?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2009)

havent i said that you need more vcore for multi gpus?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> havent i said that you need more vcore for multi gpus?



guess thats what it is heh .

Anyhow, I raised my voltages one notch except for vcore.  I had to manually set them again the other day and I might have set them a bit lower than they should have been. IF it crashes again, i'll raise vcore one notch and see how it goes.  Thanks FIT.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2009)

you only need to raise the vcore.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2009)

HOLY FUCK!!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> HOLY FUCK!!



That looks like something I cannot afford


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2009)

its basically a skulltrail(like) board.

8 threads, tons of ram, tons of pcie.

i love it


----------



## Silverel (Mar 4, 2009)

Dude, onboard SAS. That's the fast stuff you hardly see in consumer markets. 

I'd throw some money at this board, populate it with 9600gt's, and have a 30kppd folding rig in one box


----------



## Silverel (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah, you could use one of these instead.






Toss one in the last slot. zomg...


----------



## Binge (Mar 4, 2009)

So!  I got a sweet SWEET package in the mail today 










Just take notice that the razor blade is EXACTLY the width of each channel except for the two ends.  Looks like this one was a tad off in the machine, but no matter, those end channels don't mean as much as the bulk of them


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 4, 2009)

Hell, that was quick!


----------



## Binge (Mar 4, 2009)

That wasn't from you Thracken but I'm still itching to see when yours get here too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2009)

BiNGE....

lmk


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Ah, you could use one of these instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks rediculously amazing


----------



## Binge (Mar 4, 2009)

Just a heads up for anyone using a Heatkiller Rev3.0 LT or CU for their i7.  Do NOT use the internal plate.  Take it out!  It is only for C2Quads.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Just a heads up for anyone using a Heatkiller Rev3.0 LT or CU for their i7.  Do NOT use the internal plate.  Take it out!  It is only for C2Quads.



You mean the extra nozzle? The manual says not to use it too


----------



## Binge (Mar 4, 2009)

Some people on TPU do not like to read the instructions lol


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Some people on TPU do not like to read the instructions lol



So you've been stacking up on Heatkillers lol  Hope my package comes in fast too!

By the way, the Virtualisation Technology switch in the BIOS is necessary if you're running a Windows 7 VM... I just found that out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

FIT, that board does looks sick bro   same one you had before?


Binge, loving the block, heatkiller right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

BTW guys, all evening, night and day today crunching, and computer has not restarted.  I think my problem was I set my voltages off a bit the other day when I accidently saved over my stable settings in the BIOS.  Computer so far so good, still same vcore of 1.317v


----------



## trt740 (Mar 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> So!  I got a sweet SWEET package in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2009)

$75 now... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 5, 2009)

$75! I'm wondering if I can get them somewhere in Europe for that money 

EDIT: Crucial store prices seem to get a little better:  €90.84   inc. VAT*  for 3x2Gb


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got my pump and res in today 
Now all I have to do is get a rad, tubing and fittings and I'll be set!

Can anyone confirm if the TFC Xchangers are any good? As far as I can tell they're somewhere between Thermochill and the rest in cooling capacity, and as I can get the Feser rad for about 20 bucks less than a Thermochill, that's my current choice.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> Just a heads up for anyone using a Heatkiller Rev3.0 LT or CU for their i7.  Do NOT use the internal plate.  Take it out!  It is only for C2Quads.



I wonder if this is the same with the Dtek Fusion v2. The new one I have coming has the Quad core nozzle kit pre installed. Should this be taken out, and if so, why?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I wonder if this is the same with the Dtek Fusion v2. The new one I have coming has the Quad core nozzle kit pre installed. Should this be taken out, and if so, why?



If so, it's because the i7 is a single die, and not two dies like the Q series 
At least, that's what the manual said for the Heatkillers.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 5, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> If so, it's because the i7 is a single die, and not two dies like the Q series
> At least, that's what the manual said for the Heatkillers.



I'll talk to the Dtek rep later this morning about this. Oh, by the way. I just bought a Foxconn Bloodrage, and the Biostar is going back to Newegg. It was a good board for overclocking the chip, but it handled memory poorly.

Binge, how are things going with the HK?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'll talk to the Dtek rep later this morning about this. Oh, by the way. I just bought a Foxconn Bloodrage, and the Biostar is going back to Newegg. It was a good board for overclocking the chip, but it handled memory poorly.



Did you get anything from DTek?

I've got my virtual loop put together by the way. Choices and arguments:
*CPU: Heatkiller 3.0 LT*
First off, it looks great. Second, it performs great and should be in the less-restrictive area.

*Rad: Feser Xchanger 240*
Performs a little less or more, depending on the review, as a Thermochill 120.2. I've got room for 240 without having to make weird adjustments. Costs €20 less than the Thermochill rad.
Will be used with medium-CFM fans (~30-55 on fan controller).

*Tubin': 3/8 Masterkleer*
I think 3/8 is a good compromise between managable tubing and high flow. Masterkleer stuff should be decent except maybe for some clouding. Costs a fraction of Tygon tubes too 

*Pump/res: XSPC Dual bay res + pump*
Clicky
Got it dang cheap, if it runs like crap I'll just get a new pump and res  Res looks pretty decent though, and the pumps specs should be pretty OK for just a CPU, even if it is an i7.

*Fittings: no-brand 3/8 screw fittings*
It's some home brand from the shop I'm buying at, they are a lot sleeker than the Feser screw fittings, so no space issues should occur. I prefer screw over barb because it gives me a (false) sense of security.

Keep in mind that I'm only cooling the CPU. Even if this will turn into an expensive hobby, I think this should be a decent set to start with, and it should easily beat the crap out of my Xiggy


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 5, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Did you get anything from DTek?
> 
> I've got my virtual loop put together by the way. Choices and arguments:
> *CPU: Heatkiller 3.0 LT*
> ...



No, I haven't heard Dtek, and Sidewinder isn't sure. I'll try it with and without. Your parts look, except the Res/pump combo. I'm wondering how powerful it is...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No, I haven't heard Dtek, and Sidewinder isn't sure. I'll try it with and without. Your parts look, except the Res/pump combo. I'm wondering how powerful it is...



We'll see if I burned like... 25 euros  on the res/pump when the rest comes in I guess.
Was looking at a better pump, but it would be 3-4 times the cost to get a good pump and a nice res, so I'll definitely try this first.

Let me know your DTek results btw!


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

My thermal grease hasn't set in yet either.


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2009)

damn binge thats sweet.  the RAM heatsinks, the black tubing and the HK block


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, Got to say that is one good looking DFI


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Wow, Got to say that is one good looking DFI



I agree


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2009)

So Binge, how are your temps with the HK compared to your old block?


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

They are better by about 3C for now, but I made one mistake and bought a 655 pump.  It's less noisy but not worth the temperatures I could be getting with better pressure/flow.  This block is more restrictive than my GTZ so I'd see even better temps with a pump that has more pressure.  I'm going to get a 355 with XSPC top to deal with the pressure drop I'm experiencing.


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

More to show and this also has the correct mounting for the Heatkiller Rev3.0.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 6, 2009)

That's such a sexy block when installed!
First, were those temps with HT on?
Second, I see you have your system mounted horizontally, do you think it would matter whether you mount the block with the in/out horizontally oriented or vertically oriented on a vertical motherboard position?


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

The way I have the block mounted in the picture above is the best placement for the block.  I've tried it in every single direction.

My previous temps were crap.  I'm now hitting 53 MAX HT on 4.2GHz in Prime95 Small FFT/OCCT/Core Damage.  This block is a total of 13C better than the Swiftech GTZ, but I also modified my loop.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 6, 2009)

So you have the block mounted in the way you can read the text without breaking your neck and the board mounted vertically? Or is that still on the bench?


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

Always on the bench, and if it were mounted vertically I would be breaking my neck to read that text... or standing on my head


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> Always on the bench, and if it were mounted vertically I would be breaking my neck to read that text... or standing on my head



Lol, but what would you think to be the best orientation in a normal tower case setup?
First thought would be to just mount it upright: inlet in the middle, outlet below that.
That would be the easiest flow to the outlet, *but* the lever on my socket is oriented upright as well.
Maybe you could paint it on this:





Also, I'd appreciate it if more people could voice an opinion here.


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

The CPU block's flow path is too small to make more of a difference than your pipes(tubing)... but in terms of the system getting rid of excess air the best thing would be to have the outlet above the inlet.  That way no air bubbles hang out in the U shape that leads to the outlet.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 6, 2009)

I get your point there. Though I could always try to bleed the block before installing it onto the CPU.

Guess this is one of those "try and find out" things I'll come across before my first loop will work


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

I bleed my entire loop anymore, so you can certainly do that and tell me your results!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm I'm getting pretty sceptic about my XSPC pump/res after studying some Laing specs... Mine can reach less than half the height of a 355.

I keep telling myself I just need to put it together first and find out how well it runs though 

If my current pump won't cut it, I'll get a 355 with an XSPC res/top, looks good


----------



## Jupiter (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought i would let you Asus fans know there is a
new Bios '1303'. Added support for D0 stepping.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 6, 2009)

just got my mail and there was 12G of ram, thansk Fit for that great find of the D9 JNL';s, I will use that ram for my 3 home builds, that is just fantastic! 

Love the D9 JNL's

and now they are 75.00 HERE


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 6, 2009)

too bad the mother fuckers lost mine or i would have mine too. 

enjoy SV.


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 6, 2009)

Whats the difference between these two besides the obvious?

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/heatkillerlt1366.html

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/heatkiller1366.html


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

Only the obvious.  Here is a comparison between the GTZ and the HK Rev3.0 LT and the HK is mounted incorrectly.

Swiftech GTZ:

















Heatkiller Rev3.0:

















With the correct mounting the highest number I've seen is 60C and that's while running Core Damage.  I'll do an OCCT comparison later with the correct mounting.

Here is a screenshot of my motherboard's temps vs Realtemp vs OCCT:


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 6, 2009)

nice wallpaper


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 6, 2009)

Got my DFI UT X58 T3eH8 today, Monday I will set up my loop again and start playing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

hey binge, so how did you modify your loop again?  sorry if I missed your post


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

It goes Rad>Pump>Res>CPU>Rad MCP655 and Heatkiller 3.0


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 7, 2009)

SO the more expensive one just has more copper?


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

The more expensive one IS copper.  The less expensive one is copper/Delrin


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 7, 2009)

Ah. Think I may see a 2-3c degree drop over the copper/delrin if I go with the other? I'm a newb when it comes to WC.


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

This has been discussed earlier.  There is a .3C difference between the two blocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

so binge, how was your loop before dude?


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 7, 2009)

I think i'm going to get the less expensive one then. Seems a world better than the Fusion and GTZ.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

guys, how would the HK compare to the dtek, I see that binge still has un even temps per core, while FIT had even temps with the dtek.


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 7, 2009)

I think that depends on the processor itself right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Famous Hobo said:


> I think that depends on the processor itself right?



I was referring to the i7 in particular.  The Die is really big so the GTz for example does not cover the whole die, resulting in hotter/cooler cores.


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't agree that's how it works, but everyone's entitled to their opinions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> I don't agree that's how it works, but everyone's entitled to their opinions.



what are you referring to binge, give us your opinion, i'm willing to listen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

let me ask a questions.


Now that we have some knowledge and have tested some different brands of CPU blocks, what CPU block you'll reccommend?  I got a few spare bucks and I am looking to probably replace my GTz.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> let me ask a questions.
> 
> 
> Now that we have some knowledge and have tested some different brands of CPU blocks, what CPU block you'll reccommend?  I got a few spare bucks and I am looking to probably replace my GTz.



I'm very happy with my Dtek Fusion V2, and Petras has it on sale right now. 

http://www.petrastechshop.com/dfuv2uncpuwa.html

Just in case that money is burning a hole.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm very happy with my Dtek Fusion V2, and Petras has it on sale right now.
> 
> http://www.petrastechshop.com/dfuv2uncpuwa.html
> 
> Just in case that money is burning a hole.



i've seen great results with this block.  Wonder how it does on the i7 against the heat killer that Binge purchased???


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

I've still got to tweak my loop.  There are some things I'm just not satisfied with.  As for my opinions... surface area matters but it doesn't matter when the Die is soldered to the IHS.  In fact the heat will spread in the IHS before even leaving to the block.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> I've still got to tweak my loop.  There are some things I'm just not satisfied with.



mind sharing buddy ???


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

Well for one I have the pump going into my CPU block, and I don't have a backplate for this block and so I believe my weight is not distributed evenly enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well for one I have the pump going into my CPU block, and I don't have a backplate for this block and so I believe my weight is not distributed evenly enough.



is the backplate out yet?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge, I know you have the skill to make your own backplate if it's not out!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Binge, I know you have the skill to make your own backplate if it's not out!!!



or how about make "US"


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2009)

It's available here:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hk1366plate.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's available here:
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hk1366plate.html



BINGE!!!  $7 hurry up dude and get it!!!


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw that yesterday   I'll order it when I get around to it.  Fixed though.  

Res>Pump>Rad>CPU>Res

Temps drop a lot faster from under load.  The uneven temps are the placement of the cores in the i7.  You're going to get them no matter the block.  Core 1 & 3 will always be higher than 2 & 4.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 7, 2009)

what do you think about putting the pump right before the cpu block, i like the added flow thru the block, I feel you gain a few degres because of the added pressure...


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

Then again the water has more thermal mass already in it because of the pump's heat, so you lose what little you would gain.  It might make a difference in a really restrictive loop.  Single loop with one block... you'd see no difference.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Then again the water has more thermal mass already in it because of the pump's heat, so you lose what little you would gain.  It might make a difference in a really restrictive loop.  Single loop with one block... you'd see no difference.



Although mine's not an i7 setup, there is no difference in temps at all for me between pump/res combo > cpu > rad > pump/res and pump/res > rad > cpu > pump/res.


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for confirming.  I switched mine around from Res>CPU>Rad>Pump>Res to Res>Pump>Rad>CPU>Res and noticed a small difference but I also think my cable management in the process made a difference allowing more air to travel through the rad.  I think I may need stronger fans :-/


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Thanks for confirming.  I switched mine around from Res>CPU>Rad>Pump>Res to Res>Pump>Rad>CPU>Res and noticed a small difference but I also think my cable management in the process made a difference allowing more air to travel through the rad.  I think I may need stronger fans :-/



Speaking of stronger fans, I just ordered 6 Yate Loon hi speeds from Petras with a fan controller. The lower speed fans I have on my 2 rads now aren't cutting it for high voltages. Temps aren't bad, but should be better, imo.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello,

Since yesterday I've a core i7 and I'd like to overclock it but I don't know how.
My system specs:


Processor:	Core i7 920
Motherboard:	Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
Cooling:	Scythe Infinity Mugen 2 with MX-2
Memory:	OCZ Platinum XTC OCZ3P1600LV3GK CAS 7@ 1.65v
Video Card:	XFX GTX280 1GB
Harddisk:	Samsung F1 1TB
CD/DVD Drive:	Samsung SH-223F
CRT/LCD Model:	Samsung T220
Case:	Antec Peformance 182 with 4 Case fans
PSU:	Cooler Master Silent Pro M700

Idle temps are about 25 degrees celcius..
How do I overclock my core i7? I've enver overclocked a cpu before so I've no experience.
Could you please help me with the BIOS settings?

thank you


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

Well Mudkip.  Glad to have you here but you have a LOT of research ahead of you.  I know, you asked your question, but there is a problem all of us with i7 have faced.  The problem is that each and every single chip behaves a little differently than the others.  For now that is the case, but maybe in a revision or two it'll be more standardized.



			
				eva2000 said:
			
		

> Note that NOT all Core i7 cpus are created equal!



One thing that is standard with all i7 processors is how the processor works.  Vocabulary is key here:

*BCLK*- Base Clock, the very heart of your CPU.  It is the product of your BCLK and multiplier that creates your core clock.  A stock i7 920 will be at 133 BCLK x20 or x21.  My standard 4.2GHz clock is a BCLK of 200 with a multiplier of x21.

*DRAM*- Your memory's speed.  The DRAM speed is a product of your BCLK and the DRAM multiplier.  Ram multipliers are fixed to x6 x8 x10 x12 etc by a factor of 2.

*UnCore*- The uncore is double your DRAM speed or higher.  Always.

*QPI*- Quick Path Interface.  A setting best left on AUTO or 3.6GHz unless you have an i7 965.

Now that you have an idea what can be tweaked to change the speed of your i7 you're left loose into the wild.  You have to do the rest.  There is about 50 pages of this thread that are all discussion about overclocking, and you would do yourself a service to skim through it until you saw something that matches up with the items I mentioned above.  Voltages are a matter also entirely up to discovery.  Since every i7 is different the voltages required to achieve a goal vary from chip to chip.  These differences are not drastic, but are different enough that with my exact settings you could end up not even POSTing.

Places you should look for information:


Motherboard Instruction Manual
Manufacturer's Forums
Threads in Overclocking forums dedicated to your specific motherboard.
This thread's previous posts.  Lots of potential gold.

If you have any more specific questions please do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Hello,
> 
> Since yesterday I've a core i7 and I'd like to overclock it but I don't know how.
> My system specs:
> ...



I wish I can help, but really I dont have experience with your board at all.  There are a few peeps with that board on here, maybe they'd wanna chime in here and help.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well Mudkip.  Glad to have you here but you have a LOT of research ahead of you.  I know, you asked your question, but there is a problem all of us with i7 have faced.  The problem is that each and every single chip behaves a little differently than the others.  For now that is the case, but maybe in a revision or two it'll be more standardized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok guys, so far I have this:

I did not overclock with easytune but i just opened it to show you the voltages







 is this good?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

and I thought you couldn't overclock 

GOod job!!!!


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

I also have a question about memory and uncore.

My memory multiplier is now 6.0 and the uncore 13 is that good? can I put my mmory multiplier on 8 and uncore on 17? becase i have read somewhere that you must do this : 2xmemory multiplier+1 so in this case I should to set the memory multiplier on 8 and uncore on 17.. or is that not reachable for my memory? In other words: what are the best settings to get the max out of my memory?


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> and I thought you couldn't overclock
> 
> GOod job!!!!



well.. it's my first try.. i don't know if it's stable enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I also have a question about memory and uncore.
> 
> My memory multiplier is now 6.0 and the uncore 13 is that good? can I put my mmory multiplier on 8 and uncore on 17? becase i have read somewhere that you must do this : 2xmemory multiplier+1 so in this case I should to set the memory multiplier on 8 and uncore on 17.. or is that not reachable for my memory?



uncore has to be double than the memory always.  You can put memory at 2:8 and uncore at least at 16x


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I also have a question about memory and uncore.
> 
> My memory multiplier is now 6.0 and the uncore 13 is that good? can I put my mmory multiplier on 8 and uncore on 17? becase i have read somewhere that you must do this : 2xmemory multiplier+1 so in this case I should to set the memory multiplier on 8 and uncore on 17.. or is that not reachable for my memory?



Personally I just double the DRAM multiplier.  So my DRAM is x8 right now it's x16 on the uncore.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok i put memory multiplier on 8 and uncore on 16 

here are the screens :







 I also put the v.core voltage on 1.362v in the bios and 1.33v for QPI/VTT voltage.. is that good? But the memory has timings of 10:9:9:22 ... very high?? My memory should do 7:7:7:24

http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr3_pc3_12800_platinum_low_voltage_triple_channel

or are the timings higher because it's overclocked? should I set them manually?

Also I disabled in bios the following settings:

Intel (r) turbo boost : disabled
CPU enchanced HALT (CIE) : disabled
C3/C6/C7 support : disabled
CPU thermal monitor : disabled
CPU eist function: disabled
bi-directional prochot : disabled

Things I enabled:

Load calibration

Can this cause any harm?

How do I know if my system is stable enough? prime95 and then wait for BSOD?


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

It's not stable beccause when i test prime95 after 5 minutes BSOD... how can I get my computer stable?


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I also put the v.core voltage on 1.362v in the bios and 1.33v for QPI/VTT voltage.. is that good? But the memory has timings of 10:9:9:22 ... very high?? My memory should do 7:7:7:24
> 
> http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr3_pc3_12800_platinum_low_voltage_triple_channel
> 
> ...



You need to set the ram timings yourself.  Your bios probably has them set to AUTO.




mudkip said:


> It's not stable beccause when i test prime95 after 5 minutes BSOD... how can I get my computer stable?



That's what you need to figure out.  The answer is really up to how well you can problem solve.  Write down your settings, change one variable at a time, and tackle it like a mystery.  We can't give you any sure fire answers.  If you get a result then we can tell you if the result is good or not.  I strongly suggest you begin to do research on your particular motherboard while also tweaking until something works.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

Is 10 minutes prime95 stable good enough to find a hoger clock? I'm now @ 3Ghz with v.core 1.23750 and QPI/VTT 1.17500v  it's prime95 stable for 10 minutes now...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 7, 2009)

10 minutes is not enough, I had clocks failing on me after 1,5 hours before.

On another notice, I just put together a test loop, but the pump seems to fail on me. PSU starts up and spins back down.
That same PSU starts up fine with nothing attached to it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

to be stable to need to run prime about at least 8 hours without crashing.  Set the timings manually, and maye you need more vcore to be stable at that clock.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Is 10 minutes prime95 stable good enough to find a hoger clock? I'm now @ 3Ghz with v.core 1.23750 and QPI/VTT 1.17500v  it's prime95 stable for 10 minutes now...



My board should be similar to yours.

Try these:
Load default optimized setting in bios
Set:
baseclock 190x20 (3.8GHz, turbo disabled)
uncore x16
memory 2:6
qpi/vtt 1.3v
vcore 1.35v (LLC enabled)
memory 1.65v

This should work with your setup.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> My board should be similar to yours.
> 
> Try these:
> Load default optimized setting in bios
> ...


Yeah I found that out already..
I reached 3,6Ghz @ 1.2 v.core and standard qpi/vtt ... for 3,8Ghz I had to raise v.core to 1.36 ... thanks anyway 

Now heading for 4Ghz


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

How can you find out what your exact v.core is??


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2009)

That's setting is 100% stable, just want to say so.

Cpu-z should be correct.

You should run your memory at lower speed, to reduce the stress on the memory controller, probably allow stability at higher cpu clock.

EDIT: When I said vcore at 1.35, it's the value in bios, with cpu-z, it should be lower, due the vdroop ( the nature of gigaboard...)


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> That's setting is 100% stable, just want to say so.
> 
> Cpu-z should be correct.
> 
> You should run your memory at lower speed, to reduce the stress on the memory controller, probably allow stability at higher cpu clock.



Hmm.. currently I have memory multiplier on 8 and te uncore on 16.. I'm trying to reach 4Ghz with 1.41 v in bios t it doesn't seem stable.. do you think this could be due the memory? My memory should be able to handle 1600 Mhz @ 7-7-7-20 ... and now it's 1600 Mhz @ 10-9-9-22


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2009)

It's not because of your memory, when you run your memory at higher speed, you need more voltage for the memory controller that's inside the cpu, and it requires higher uncore speed.

Higher voltage for memory, more stress on it, and higher speed for uncore = less stability.

Just run your memory at 1200MHz first. When you got your system stable at 4GHz with 1200MHz memory, that's when you tweak for higher memory speed.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> It's not because of your memory, when you run your memory at higher speed, you need more voltage for the memory controller that's inside the cpu, and it requires higher uncore speed.
> 
> Higher voltage for memory, more stress on it, and higher speed for uncore = less stability.
> 
> Just run your memory at 1200MHz first. When you got your system stable at 4GHz with 1200MHz memory, that's when you tweak for higher memory speed.



Ok thank you,

do you have any settings for 4Ghz?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2009)

Vcore 1.4v in bios, with cpu-z it should be around ~1.38v
All other settings stay the same as my previous post.
Check this link for beta bios:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/gigabyte-latest-bios-28441/

Make sure you backup your old bios, and _*NEVER*_ update your bios in Windows.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone who has some tips for a pump that won't start? Though I think it might be dead, but I want to make sure first.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> My board should be similar to yours.
> 
> Try these:
> Load default optimized setting in bios
> ...



if memory multiplier is 6 then uncore should be x12 right?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> if memory multiplier is 6 then uncore should be x12 right?



12x or higher, I found out my board/chip doesn't like uncore 12x to begin with


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2009)

Memory:Uncore = 1:2 or higher
Uncore:QPI=8:9, stay in this ratio for stability.

At 200 baseclock, memory x6, uncore x16 = 3200MHz, QPI = 3600MHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Anyone who has some tips for a pump that won't start? Though I think it might be dead, but I want to make sure first.



checked the connections?  sometimes the pins might be out a bit on the connector and not make full contact.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Memory:Uncore = 1:2 or higher
> Uncore:QPI=8:9, stay in this ratio for stability.
> 
> At 200 baseclock, memory x6, uncore x16 = 3200MHz, QPI = 3600MHz



Ok these are my settings:

QPI Link speed: x36
Uncore frequency : x16
Isochronous support "Disabled
BLCK 200
Intel (r) turbo boost : disabled
CPU enhanced HALT (CIE) : disabled
C3/C6/C7 support : disabled
CPU thermal monitor : disabled
CPU eist function: disabled
bi-directional prochot : disabled
System memory multiplier 6.0
DRAM timing : Auto
Load-line calibration : enabled
CPU Vcore 1.4
QPI/Vtt voltage : 1.335V

It doesn't run very stable... windows boots but when I open CPU-z it takes very long time to open it.

Should I raise v.core? And should i update bios to UD5 F5? Also could you tell me what's the best way to update BIOS?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 7, 2009)

That does sound like undervoltage.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2009)

The way I update my bios is:

Create a small FAT32 partition, download the bios, and unzip or unrair into that FAT32 parition.

Restart the computer, press END to enter bios update ulitity, follow the on-screen instruction to update your bios.

You can try to raise the vcore to see if it's more stable, because I only tested for 2 hours with prime under that setting, my temp was high, because of my crappy waterblock.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 7, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> The way I update my bios is:
> 
> Create a small FAT32 partition, download the bios, and unzip or unrair into that FAT32 parition.
> 
> ...



Thank you.

I updated my BIOS to F5.

I couldn't reach 4Ghz stable..
I followed your instructions 1.4v core and 1.31 for QPI/Vtt .
It boot but opening cpu-z and other programs went very slow.
So I raised the v.core 1.4XX till 1.425 and that didn't help at all... then I raised the QPI/Vtt voltage... till 1.35 but that didn't help aswell.. Should I raise it till 1.4v? 

Then I started with 3,6Ghz again ..
Settings:

QPI x36
Uncore x16
Memory multiplier 6
Memory was running at 540 Mhz 6:2 7-7-7-20
1.2375 v.core and QPI/Vtt on auto
It was prime95 maximum heat stable for over an hour but then I got BSOD. Temps never went over 65-70 celcius degrees .

When stressing I was using the computer for internet and msn / downloading call of duty 4 is that allowed or should I stress Prime95 only without other programs running?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2009)

hows this for an ordeal.......

newegg shipped my ram DHL

who drove it 5miles to the UPS store

UPS flew it to KC

and handed it to USPS

and USPS delivered it today

7 days later


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2009)

here we go...


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 7, 2009)

Gorgeous man.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Is 10 minutes prime95 stable good enough to find a hoger clock? I'm now @ 3Ghz with v.core 1.23750 and QPI/VTT 1.17500v  it's prime95 stable for 10 minutes now...



Use OCCT or Linpack. They both will find errors in 30 minutes that often takes an hour or more in prime95.



Fitseries3 said:


> here we go...



Hey fit, where did you find those mounting plates? They don't look like the ones I got from Dtek.


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

He made them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

you like?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you like?



Yes, I'd actually like to get a hold of one to compare it to the official Dtek version.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 8, 2009)

Toying around with the DFI and CPU on stock.  Haven't done any stability testing, but I know I haven't found it yet since getting into windows has been tricky.  Monday I plan on setting up my loop again so that should give me a chance to get some better CPU OC's.  I didn't really do any other benches since the gains weren't that great IMO, just had the shot of wPrime with tighter timings.


----------



## Binge (Mar 8, 2009)

Contact me any time on MSN dark.  The DFI can be tuned a number of different ways.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

heres an attempt at a low score, as you can see i failed...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

odd that 2x ram would lower my score...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

i cant seem to get them to run in tripple channel. i think thats why my score dropped...


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 8, 2009)

weird. hopefully it isnt the board.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 8, 2009)

Yay, so my test loop ran leakfree for almost a day!
Now to draining it and getting it ready for mounting in the case


----------



## mudkip (Mar 8, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Yay, so my test loop ran leakfree for almost a day!
> Now to draining it and getting it ready for mounting in the case



Nice.


I've ran OCCT for an hour 











Can I call my computer ''stable'' now?

blck = 180
QPI = x36
Uncore x16
EIST on
Memory multiplier 6
CPU vcore 1.24
VTT = Auto


----------



## Binge (Mar 8, 2009)

That is indeed stable.  Nice temps too


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Can I call my computer ''stable'' now?



IMO, to each his own when you're referring to stability.  I've run multiple Wolfdale setups at 4GHz+ and have never even downloaded any stability software.  My test of stability is if it doesn't crash during heavy benchmarking and/or gaming, and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

yes.... seeing how i run my rig at certain clocks only for benching... 

as long as it runs for a few runs without rebooting im good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

i dont stress test, if it dont crash while I use it everyday, its stable enough for what I do.  If it does I simply tweak it, just as you would do if it crashes during prime lets say.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 8, 2009)

I just had a 3 hour prime run on 3.66 with HT and turbo enabled (so 3.8something)
Max temps 66C. That's about 5C less that I ran without HT/turbo off on air... I like it!

Pics will follow later.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2009)

They look good all nice and polished


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

there ya go dark. i'll ship it soon


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> I've ran OCCT for an hour
> ...



Yeah, I'd say that is stable. 

For those of you who have commented about not testing for total stability, I say "to each his own". Maybe I'm just old school. A couple of years back, anyone who considered themselves an overclocker tested for complete stability. That was part of the game...part of the challenge of the hobby, to find the absolute highest you could go AND be completely stable. I still adhere to this, and any stable overclock I report is completely stable.

I'm on a laptop right now. I hate it when I'm in between rigs. My Blood Rage, Super Talent ram and Tygon black tubing will be here by Wednesday....hopefully.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Mar 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>



Very nice, CP!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you paulieg


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 9, 2009)

I am quoting Overclock3d.net .....



"_Oh my (*insert expletive here*) God! 4.3 Ghz is an amazing overclock, made even better that it comes from an mATX board and this is on air cooling! Beating all other motherboards we have tested to date......_"

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews....us_matx_rog_rampage_ii_gene_x58_motherboard/2
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews....us_matx_rog_rampage_ii_gene_x58_motherboard/4



Do we have a winner ? j/king 
it s already sold out in some web stores.


----------



## Jupiter (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys i'm just curious. As much traffic as you guys have here
why have you not setup an irc channel for TPU? It's not hard
to do and a lot more convenient for real time chat/support.

CP your rig pics ROCK.


----------



## Binge (Mar 9, 2009)

ghassoul said:


> I am quoting Overclock3d.net .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting development but the DFI did it first.  No real winner


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> Interesting development but the DFI did it first.  No real winner



So it will come down to  ...price,bundle , and tech support .


----------



## Binge (Mar 9, 2009)

With respect to your choice on the motherboard or are you trying to crown a "victor"?


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> With respect to your choice on the motherboard or are you trying to crown a "victor"?



It's funny but it seems there s no victor , they are all very close in performance , like i said it all come down at the end : price , bundle (softwares) , tech support (bios updates)


----------



## Binge (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have an i7 to contribute overclocking info or personal experience?    Could you post some of your own findings on the subject?  That would be really helpful.  Thanks for the review links.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 9, 2009)

awww, common, the reviews tell the whole story.


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> Do you have an i7 to contribute overclocking info or personal experience?    Could you post some of your own findings on the subject?  That would be really helpful.  Thanks for the review links.





Don't count me  , there are people more qualified than me , for doing just that, in this forum , i am not sure , if you paid attention to the word "joking" in my original post , it seems all these websites have their favorites boards/sponsors . Business as usual.


----------



## Binge (Mar 9, 2009)

ghassoul said:


> Don't count me  , there are people more qualified than me , for doing just that, in this forum , i am not sure , if you paid attention to the word "joking" in my original post , it seems all these websites have their favorites boards/sponsors . Business as usual.



Please be a little clearer next time, but I think I understand you.  You're joking about a review because it's a biased website and that joking is your job.    Easy to understand!


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 9, 2009)

Now back to your benching


----------



## Binge (Mar 9, 2009)

Yess massah, thank ya kindly massah.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 9, 2009)

I think an IRC channel would be a good idea! Let's see if we can get some hands raised somewhere to fix that.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 9, 2009)

IRC channel seems cool!
especially for noobs like me


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey fits , you need to grab 7048 , it 's wicked fast.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

ghassoul said:


> Hey fits , you need to grab 7048 , it 's wicked fast.



?


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ?





windows 7 7048 review
http://xtreview.com/id-1676-v-Windows-7-7048.htm



Running great on my desktop .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

i've stopped using 7 beta/alpha because SLI and dx10 have problems still. i cant bench with it at all.


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've stopped using 7 beta/alpha because SLI and dx10 have problems still. i cant bench with it at all.



Have you tried nvidia forceware whql (windows 7) driver v.181.71 ??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

yes.

dx10 apps/games wont run at all.


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes.
> 
> dx10 apps/games wont run at all.




I just googled and found this :
New in this release:
Recommended for the best experience in F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin.
Boosts performance in several 3D applications. The following are examples of improvements measured with Release 182.06 WHQL drivers vs. Release 181.22 WHQL drivers (results will vary depending on your GPU, system configuration, and game settings):
Up to 8% performance increase in Fallout 3 at high resolution and AA.
Up to 10% performance increase in F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin.
Up to 9% performance increase in Half-Life 2 at high resolution with AA.
Up to 11% performance increase in Left 4 Dead at high resolution with AA.
Up to 10% performance increase in Race Driver: GRID at high resolution and AA.
Includes full support for OpenGL 3.0 on GeForce 8-series, 9-series, and 200-series GPUs.
Automatically installs the new PhysX System Software version 9.09.0203.

*NVIDIA Forceware 182.06 WHQL*  , is this the last driver released ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

the problem is more my 295's. drivers arent mature enough yet.


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the problem is more my 295's. drivers arent mature enough yet.



I see , i heard that Asrock has serious troubles running 2 295 , so i am holding for now from buying.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

assholes.....

and i was helping someone out too. alot of people....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

TPU 4 life FIT, what can I say


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 10, 2009)

What is the reason for that?


----------



## Binge (Mar 10, 2009)

I hear OCN hates cats.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 10, 2009)

What did you get banned for fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

got banned for the 19th time for helping others.

great fucking site huh?

i've emailed them but i dont expect an answer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

finally installed the 45º BP fittings


----------



## RevengE (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow what a bunch of losers. Well we like you here anywise!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Wow what a bunch of losers. Well we like you here anywise!



AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> finally installed the 45º BP fittings



LOL!

switched the in and the out again i see.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> AMEN TO THAT!!!



Your rig looks excuse my French Fu*8ing  awesome! I can't wait to get mine done!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> LOL!
> 
> switched the in and the out again i see.



FIT to be honest, never saw any difference.  Same idle temps for me and same load temps, what the heck, it looks cleaner.

I did see all the info you posted back when I did this the first time, and trust me I appreciate it, but it was no difference to me dude, dont know why.  Maybe my block is defective


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

rotate it 90 degrees clockwise and swap em.

things like that bug me.. thats all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Your rig looks excuse my French Fu*8ing  awesome! I can't wait to get mine done!



thanks dude, honestly a lot of work put into it, i'm really really proud of it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> rotate it 90 degrees clockwise and swap em.
> 
> things like that bug me.. thats all.



i'll do that sometime.  But like I said it didnt make a difference, I dont know why bro.

I understand your POV here, don't get me wrong.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> assholes.....
> 
> and i was helping someone out too. alot of people....



Fuck them & fuck Xtreme. both can suck my sweaty balls.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> Fuck them & fuck Xtreme. both can suck my sweaty balls.



xtreme is pissing me off too!  But they got lots of great info there, especially on i7!!!!  So I stick around and stay active, some peeps are really cool!


----------



## Binge (Mar 10, 2009)

Humminah humminah... in other news i7s still dominate the known universe   Love how we've all mostly got water on these and the results/DDR3 value ram to 2000MHz/BIONC/folding/multi GPU support are none too shabby.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

that and a few of us have had the same boards more than once.

almost 100 pages here


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2009)

Getting a "new" testing PSU tonight. Fyi, testing PSU's in my context are simple small PSU's which hotwire and can run things seperately from my system. Nothing fancy.

But, that way I can drain my loop without my system on. My systems PSU seems to have a thing against hotwiring, just doesn't work.


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 10, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Wow what a bunch of losers. Well we like you here anywise!



Ditto !


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

Got to LOVE *4.6Ghz*....... *Freq : 4620 MHz (220 * 21)*

Validation:


This is from a GIG UD4P X58 that I fired up tonight for the first time, it easily went right to that, it took a little tweeking but also i knew what to set... But i feel i can go over the 220......
so it could be good, especially it's susposed to go down to -7c tomorrow....


----------



## n-ster (Mar 12, 2009)

so the ud4p x58 is good? cause I know it wass pretty cheap... now it's 250$ though, but if I can get it at 220$, is it worth it compared to the DFI DK?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

*WAHOOOOOOO* 

 *My First Sub 9 Super Pi!!!!  *


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

n-ster said:


> so the ud4p x58 is good? cause I know it wass pretty cheap... now it's 250$ though, but if I can get it at 220$, is it worth it compared to the DFI DK?



It's the same board as the Extreme and UD5 except the waterblock and something else, but all the good stuff is there.....

It cranks!


----------



## n-ster (Mar 12, 2009)

waterblock? to install WC??? lol I'm clueless

is GBs bios as bad as some say? like super confusing?

is DFI DK easy to OC with? what if you want a good OC (say 4ghz), what board would be best? this assumes that you get a good chip too obviously

what does ud3 not have again? 3-way SLI right?

any x58 board with 16x 16x 16x PCI-e 2.0s for 3-way SLI?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

congrats SV, like I said in the other thread, take HT off during super pi, improves about .2-.3 seconds.  Great work


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats SV, like I said in the other thread, take HT off during super pi, improves about .2-.3 seconds.  Great work



wow CP didn't even think of that

this next week is goona be full of good scores... lots of stuff coming in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> wow CP didn't even think of that
> 
> this next week is goona be full of good scores... lots of stuff coming in



great bro, looking forward to it.  Run it on two cores and it runs even quicker.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

BAM, got a 8.89s so it did drop me a .1 sweet, but i wil try a few more tricks to see how lowe i can go,.... Damn 2 sub 9's already, wahooo, wait till that phase gets here///

Thanks CP your the man!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> BAM, got a 8.89s so it did drop me a .1 sweet, but i wil try a few more tricks to see how lowe i can go,.... Damn 2 sub 9's already, wahooo, wait till that phase gets here///
> 
> Thanks CP your the man!



Did you already Build your system?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Did you already Build your system?



no that is my bench in action....

the Igloo.........


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> no that is my bench in action....
> 
> the Igloo.........



Okay, Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> BAM, got a 8.89s so it did drop me a .1 sweet, but i wil try a few more tricks to see how lowe i can go,.... Damn 2 sub 9's already, wahooo, wait till that phase gets here///
> 
> Thanks CP your the man!



told ya bro, just looked at your thread over on XS, man its a crazy idea, but yet the igloo works so well!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

HI, I cranked the bclock up another 2 notches.....

*Freq :** 4662.81 MHz **(222.04 * 21)*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> HI, I cranked the bclock up another 2 notches.....
> 
> *Freq :** 4662.81 MHz **(222.04 * 21)*
> 
> ...



dude, 4.7 GHz is right around the corner, what do ya think?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

yea, I feel it,....

bu that's a hard 2 on the bclock

How 4.7 and 8.7s

and it's getting colder out,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea, I feel it,....
> 
> bu that's a hard 2 on the bclock
> 
> ...



thats great.  HT off right?


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> loading windows now...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23744&stc=1&d=1236890952



I like those Solid state drives.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

how much for each 30G drive? Alkso do you think you will gain any time in the benchies from the SS Drives?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

i paid $150 for both shipped.

going to get a few more soon as i sell some things.

benches load alot faster.

i got them because im impatient.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2009)

Holy moly batman!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

i expected it to be fast but damn!

thats a surprise.

and think... im getting at least one more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

hows this for a baseline(all stock) bench?


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2009)

Pretty damn good fit.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Memory:Uncore = 1:2 or higher
> Uncore:QPI=8:9, stay in this ratio for stability.
> 
> At 200 baseclock, memory x6, uncore x16 = 3200MHz, QPI = 3600MHz



Hey guys what does kid41212003 means by saying this?
I don't understand the ratio's.

My best 100% overclock so far :

3,6Ghz @ 1.24v HT enabled
QPI x36
Uncore x18
Memory multiplier 6

OCCT screen : http://i44.tinypic.com/28b64jn.png


*currently my setup is running :

3,6Ghz @ 1,24v HT enabled
EIST disabled
QPI x36
Uncore x20
Memory multiplier 8 
Screen: http://i41.tinypic.com/vmsz2f.png

any tips for this new overclock? Is the FSBRAM ratio good? What about the NB frequency? does this frequency really matters? and is NB frequency in CPU-z the same as uncore speed in BIOS?*


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

Fits.. Dang that's a sweet price!!!!


----------



## r9 (Mar 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> Could we start to keep this completely related to i7 overclocking/feedback?  I know SSD have to do with the rig your i7 is in but come on... you have your own build log thread.



Please some one call the TPU police


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Hey guys what does kid41212003 means by saying this?
> I don't understand the ratio's.
> 
> My best 100% overclock so far :
> ...



read this dude, maybe it'll clear things up for you


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3495431&postcount=876


----------



## mudkip (Mar 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> read this dude, maybe it'll clear things up for you
> 
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3495431&postcount=876



what's your opinion?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

mudkip said:


> what's your opinion?



Let me recap, maybe you understand this way .  It took my a while to understand as well. I printed that article out at work and read it a million times, I even took it with me whenever I had to take a shit!  But hey hardwork paid off.  I got the hang of it 


The uncore multiplier has to be twice as much as your memory divider.

Default uncore on most systems I think is 16x.  So if your uncore is 16x you need to run your ram divider at 2:8.  

So here is how you find your values


Uncore 16x multiplied by your Base Clock (FSB)

Example: 200x16 = 3200 MHz uncore speed



QPI multiplier is locked on the i7 920's at 18x.

Example: 200x18 = 3600 MHz

The general rule of thumb is you want to keep your uncore lower than your QPI.  But your uncore needs to be twice as much as your memory divider.

The most ideal way of doing this is keeping your memory divider at 2:8 and your uncore at 16x.  This way you stay at that 8:9 ratio for the uncore:QPI that kid was talking about.




However thanks to Giorgos, I have decided to expirement running my uncore higher than my QPI and so far no problems.  

I am running my Uncore at 20x and my ram divider at 2:10.  Notice that RAM divider is exactly 1/2 of my Uncore.

Here is a screenshot of my settings now.  I am at a low clock as I am testing how high I can bring the memory up with a divider of 2:10.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

BTW mudkip, if by any chance you have stability issues when you start getting close to 200 BCLK, dropping your RAM divider will give you lot of stability.  Either that or crank up the voltages, but that depends on how you use your rig.  this is my 24/7 rig, so I try to stay conservative.

THat screenshot above is my rig crunching, its been crunching for about two days now at these settings, idle voltage is 1.107v, load as you see above is 1.141v.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm very sad...

not only is it NOT COMPATIBLE WITH UD4P apparently, it's up to 90$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I'm very sad...
> 
> not only is it NOT COMPATIBLE WITH UD4P apparently, it's up to 90$



Im not saying i'll be responsible for it if it does not work.  But my RAM the Gskill PI blacks at the time of purchase, the item # was not supported by my board neither.  But they work great.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 13, 2009)

well it's in the customer reviews... many people had the ud3R and it didn't work, then I saw a ud5, and finally , now on the first page of reviews, the ud4p


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

n-ster said:


> well it's in the customer reviews... many people had the ud3R and it didn't work, then I saw a ud5, and finally , now on the first page of reviews, the ud4p



  DAMMIT!


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2009)

Did you notice that the guy with the UD5 (same board as the UD4) has had no problems.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 13, 2009)

I know... on top of that, I could get a ud4p for ~200$, and the i7 for 250$ tax and shipping included... that would make 500$ for 3GB RAM, CPU and Mobo!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2009)

OK guys. Without going into a long drawn out story, I have 2 x58 boards coming back from RMA, a Foxconn Blood Rage and a DFI T3eh6. So, I'm only planning on keeping one of them, and selling the other. So, what do you think? Which board should I keep, and which should I sell?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dfi.


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2009)

I do love the DFI


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2009)

I certainly love the DFI bios. I've been preaching about it for years. Problem is, the BR looks so damn sexy, and the chipset block that comes with it is really nice. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you want maximum OC? or do you want to stay at 4ghz? because if you do stay at 4ghz, and the BR does the same job as the DFI, then you can satisfy your need for a nice looking board without sacrificing performance!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

I say DFI, DFI still looks bad ass


----------



## n-ster (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, you got to agree DFI isn't that pretty... but everything is forgotten when you see it's OCing capabilities


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Well, you got to agree DFI isn't that pretty... but everything is forgotten when you see it's OCing capabilities



I think DFI's look great  But the bloodrage is very sexy indeed.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 14, 2009)

I have to say Bloodrage, but I don't like DFI at all, the last board i liked that they made was the marzzzz.  But i am very biased when it comes to DFi


----------



## ghassoul (Mar 14, 2009)

non-nf200 classified version performs better with 2 295's

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3711396&postcount=11


The thread:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=220793


Shamino = lardarse


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I have to say Bloodrage, but I don't like DFI at all, the last board i liked that they made was the marzzzz.  But i am very biased when it comes to DFi



Well, I normally love DFI, but I've had to RMA 3 DFI boards in the last year, and I've heard great things about the Blood Rage, and for the couple of days I had it...I'd have to say it was the best looking board I'd ever seen.


----------



## Binge (Mar 14, 2009)

That was a great score you had with the 920 SV, and I'm sure you'll have a whole new experience with the 965.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 14, 2009)

enjoy


----------



## mudkip (Mar 14, 2009)

they're bot so nice... keep them both!


----------



## mudkip (Mar 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let me recap, maybe you understand this way .  It took my a while to understand as well. I printed that article out at work and read it a million times, I even took it with me whenever I had to take a shit!  But hey hardwork paid off.  I got the hang of it
> 
> 
> The uncore multiplier has to be twice as much as your memory divider.
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> BTW mudkip, if by any chance you have stability issues when you start getting close to 200 BCLK, dropping your RAM divider will give you lot of stability.  Either that or crank up the voltages, but that depends on how you use your rig.  this is my 24/7 rig, so I try to stay conservative.
> 
> THat screenshot above is my rig crunching, its been crunching for about two days now at these settings, idle voltage is 1.107v, load as you see above is 1.141v.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090313/Capture107.jpg



Ok thank you guys.. so how higher the FSB: DRAM ratio how more chance for unstability.

Good to know


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2009)

For anyone looking for a good x58 board, I'm going to sell the DFI and keep the Blood Rage. If anyone is interested in the DFI board send me a PM. As stated in my sig, I'm looking for $197 or a straight up trade for a good 22"+ monitor or a gtx260. The DFI bios was updated by DFI before they sent the new board out.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 14, 2009)

That info should be on the first page of this thread, dark's posts.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 14, 2009)

trt740 said:


> *Fits, Paul help me out here*


Lol.

Anyway,

Core i7 920 at 3.8GHz is 100% do-able on air, I already did that with my Cooler Master Z600R. And with Hyper Threading disable, I able to reach 196x21=4116MHz on air.

Of course, I already tested them with prime for over 7-12 hours, you can see my results in this threads if you were reading it since the start.

Did you compare the results between the Core i7 and the Core 2 quad?

I think they are should be similar when you compare core i7 to Phenom II.

When I still have my 8800GT SLI, games performance are alot faster in XP and Windows 7, at first I thought it was because the thread management of Windows Vista. But, it's not 100% because of it.

When I bought this GTX280, and I did some tests on Windows Vista, XP, and Windows 7, I did not notice any real different in performance.
I re-benched my last 8800GT (single card), and I did not notice any different too.

And from what Binge said, he did not notice any different in his benchmarks, and he had a single GTX280.

What I'm trying to say is,

In multi-gpus setup, the results appear to be better in Windows XP, and Se7en, maybe because in Windows Vista, the second gpu uses the virtual core instead of the true core, this is just my theory, but it's proven in my case.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2009)

3.8-4.2GHZ for after market cooler air or all in one water 24/7 ....  more for nice water cooling ...and more yet for Peltier and the likes....These CPU's run hot but they also run very well hot....but no one likes heat.2.66-3.8GHZ for stock cooling ....


----------



## niko084 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm sorta nailed to a budget here, or so I want to be nailed to one..

What's the opinion on the Asus P6T?
Also http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247

Considering that with a Xig. Black Knight S1283 for cooling.
I should be able to run 3800-4000 pretty easily you figure?
Sorry i7 920.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2009)

niko084 said:


> I'm sorta nailed to a budget here, or so I want to be nailed to one..
> 
> What's the opinion on the Asus P6T?
> Also http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247
> ...



it takes me to 4.5GHZ with out a hicup.....


----------



## niko084 (Mar 14, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> it takes me to 4.5GHZ with out a hicup.....



Good deal, what about the ram, I hear a lot of horror stories about ram and i7's.... 
Maybe it's people not knowing what they are doing?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2009)

trt740 said:


> It appears a overclocked phenom II is faster by a bit in that test, over a stock I7 920. That's seems to make this a bit harder and less clear. I was shocked to see how close they are sometimes. Some reviews show a overclocked I7 up to 75 percent faster but most don't show those results, its hard to get a clear handle on this data. Some reviews I have seen show a phenomII beating a I7 in games , but I'm not sure that's true either. Also whats a true expected I7 920, on air, overclock for 24/7.* Not a bench but a true speed used for every day.*
> 
> *Fits, Paul help me out here*



Tom, I've owned both setups. In terms of gaming, the PII can hang in with the i7 when the PII is overclocked significantly. However, once you start overclocking the i7 up over 3.6ghz, it's really no contest. Not to mention benching (which is a something you enjoy), the i7 is in a whole different ballpark. trt, you have PM.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Good deal, what about the ram, I hear a lot of horror stories about ram and i7's....
> Maybe it's people not knowing what they are doing?





trt740 said:


> how hots are your voltage reg and northbridge, they got a bad rap on your board?
> 
> *here is the system I'm looking at now*
> 
> ...



Not sure about that ram ...The feel I have with my rig is very tolerant to ram..

NB and voltage regs are okay ...no real heat issues of any kind other than the i7's run hot...I like the board.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Tom, I've owned both setups. In terms of gaming, the PII can hang in with the i7 when the PII is overclocked significantly. However, once you start overclocking the i7 up over 3.6ghz, it's really no contest. Not to mention benching (which is a something you enjoy), the i7 is in a whole different ballpark.




I just got this phenom II stable at 12.5x300FSB=3.750ghz, northbridge 2100mhz and ht link 2100mghz and it screams. The I7 must be a monster because this is fast.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I just got this phenom II stable at 12.5x300FSB=3.750ghz, northbridge 2100mhz and ht link 2100mghz and it screams. The I7 must be a monster because this is fast.



The i7 is truely a beast ...and no issues with 4+GHZ with a little wit. nice clock by the way.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I just got this phenom II stable at 12.5x300FSB=3.750ghz, northbridge 2100mhz and ht link 2100mghz and it screams. The I7 must be a monster because this is fast.



It is a monster. It is just crazy. I wouldn't lie to you man.  Oh, and there are people who can get 3.7 on stock voltage with the i7 920.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thx fellas gonna think on it a bit, whats making this hard is this phenom II is very quick and this MSI motherboard is very good. Both were very cheap and I mean cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

trt740 said:


> It appears a overclocked phenom II is faster by a bit in that test, over a stock I7 920. That's seems to make this a bit harder and less clear. I was shocked to see how close they are sometimes. Some reviews show a overclocked I7 up to 75 percent faster but most don't show those results, its hard to get a clear handle on this data. Some reviews I have seen show a phenomII beating a I7 in games , but I'm not sure that's true either. Also whats a true expected I7 920, on air, overclock for 24/7.* Not a bench but a true speed used for every day.*
> 
> *Fits, Paul help me out here*



benchmarks aint everything.


I ran mine at default the other day and scored 5017 points in the CPU test.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It is a monster. It is just crazy. I wouldn't lie to you man.  Oh, and there are people who can get 3.7 on stock voltage with the i7 920.



I did 3.6 Ghz on the factory cooler default voltage.  Right now im at 3.2 Ghz at 1.110v These chips are indeed a monster, and with HT on they feel so god damn fast!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

*trt740*

As opposed to a Phenom build, maybe still a bit more expensive.

However check this out.  In newegg you can get the CPU and 6gb tri channel ram.  This ram if I chose the right one is that super RAM that FIT found out about that overclocks very well.  Just doesnt bring heat spreaders, but you dont need that anyways.  i"ll let some one else come in and talk about the RAM. Bottom line it is great and cheap.

Newegg, CPU and RAM.  Then for mobo, you can get Paulieg's DFI he has for sale for $197.  That brings you at a total of $576 for a pretty badass Core i7 build.  THe days where you need to spend $800-1000 dollars on an i7 build are over my friend


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *trt740*
> 
> As opposed to a Phenom build, maybe still a bit more expensive.
> 
> ...



Your right the problem is my phenom II systems cost about 379.00 kinda large hit for me to move to the I7 (when for the same cost I could crossfire another 4870 1gb) and also for some reason I had some speed problems with my memory unganged but now with it ganged this chip is faster than ever. Really a giant difference, I haven't ruled it out yet but  I'm still thinking it over. Sometimes it knowing when fast enough is fast enough. The problem for me is fast is never enough and I always want more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Your right the problem is my phenom II systems cost about 379.00 kinda large hit for me to move to the I7 (when for the same cost I could crossfire another 4870 1gb) and also for some reason I had some speed problems with my memory unganged but now with it ganged this chip is faster than ever. Really a giant difference, I haven't ruled it out yet but  I'm still thinking it over. Sometimes it knowing when fast enough is fast enough. The problem for me is fast is never enough and I always want more.



bro in the real world, I dont think its worth it.  But as far as benchmarks, you'll have some more fun with the i7 than with the Phenom II.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *trt740*
> 
> As opposed to a Phenom build, maybe still a bit more expensive.
> 
> ...



um... correction

get the 3x1gb kit. not many ppl actually need 3x2gb at all. you may think you do but in all reality you dont. 

most of you already have a full computer so all you'll need is a cpu, ram, and mobo.

i7 920 can be found daily at microcenter and frys for $229.

the crucials are more than anyone needs. we all know they can run 2000mhz at respecitible timings. really... you dont need to run your ram that high and prolly never will other than to look cool.( im guilty of this i know) cost is around $32 - $50 depending on the day.

mobo's can be found used(if anyone trys to look) or openbox for around $200. you can also find cheaper ones around $225 new because most of you dont really need 3 16x pcie slots. hell... alot of you only ever run one card.

sorry if im being a motherfucker lately... i've just come to realize,  after wasting tons of money on expensive shit, the cheap stuff performs the same if not better.

i have gotten into some VERY heated conversations in the past week with some of you but im just trying to show you that YOU DONT HAVE TO SPEND A FORTUNE AND HAVE THE BEST SHIT OUT JUST TO OVERCLOCK AND BE HAPPY. i like you guys and and i want to see everyone have the best they can afford but wasting money is just not a good idea.

im one person out of 80 billion so dont take my word for it. i dont want anyone to buy something just "because fit said it was good". im just informing you with my experience.

the END


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 15, 2009)

wats the benifit of an I7 built for gaming? as i dont see any at all not being funny my current rig plays all games at highest setting at my res perfectly? would i& be for much Higher reses? or is for the 'future of gaming'?


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

It will rape any other system with crossfire or sli.  Think bigger, friend.  Also I game @ 4.2ghz I'd be surprised to see another processor do as well in games.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> um... correction
> 
> get the 3x1gb kit. not many ppl actually need 3x2gb at all. you may think you do but in all reality you dont.
> 
> ...



you are not being a mother effer.  Thats why I told him to get a used mobo, the ram well a 3gb kit instead, but I pointed him the right away.  I could have told him to get $400 ram 

You are right bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> It will rape any other system with crossfire or sli.  Think bigger, friend.  Also I game @ 4.2ghz I'd be surprised to see another processor do as well in games.



yeah bro gaming its a good difference.  The CPU just feels fast around windows, and everything.  Really I think this i7 rig is going to serve me a long time.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> um... correction
> 
> get the 3x1gb kit. not many ppl actually need 3x2gb at all. you may think you do but in all reality you dont.
> 
> ...





Okay you bastards!!!!!!  I bought one will be up and running tomarrow bought a MSI plat sli for 219.00 and some Corsair DDR31600 for 80.00 (cheapest I could get , not as good as online) and a 920 I7 for 229.00 (239.00 with tax) I went cheap and may regret it but so far MSI has gotten some accolaids for this board so we will see.   I don't have a bracket from for my noctua yet but they are sending a free one should be here in a year or so (stock for now it is). I hope for Christ Sake I don't have to do a reinstall on my OS!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Okay you bastards!!!!!!  I bought one will be up and running tomarrow bought a MSI plat sli for 219.00 and some Corsair DDR31600 for 80.00 (cheapest I could get , not as good as online) and a 920 I7 for 229.00 (239.00 with tax) I went cheap and may regret it but so far MSI has gotten some accolaids for this board so we will see.   I don't have a bracket from for my noctua yet but they are sending a free one should be here in a year or so. I hope for christ sake I don't have to do a reinstall on my OS!!!



luckily I didnt.  However I installed W7 afterwards so thats was good.

ANyhow, congrats on the purchase   Keep us posted on the build


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> It will rape any other system with crossfire or sli.  Think bigger, friend.  Also I game @ 4.2ghz I'd be surprised to see another processor do as well in games.



to further prove this, I can't even tell when i'm crunching or not, just doesn't slow down.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> to further prove this, I can't even tell when i'm crunching or not, just doesn't slow down.



just hope this motherboard isn't total shit. I will be off for a while doing the dreaded rebuild LOL!!!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice on that MSI, i like MSI ,  they have always put out quality boards

I think the i7 is like the all around system, 
As with the 775 chips, the AMD were good at this and the intels were good at that. But with the i7 it just eats up everything, There are 2 things that i noticed right away, First i always have lots of programs up and the multitasking is great, and like CP said, he's running a background task and doesn't even notice it. So you can do more and do it faster,

second if you ever do any encoding, video editing or rendering, you will immediately be smiling, I a do programming for  living and the i7 does so many things faster, 

I have a sweet 775 quad i used to use for work, but now i m using a i7, and it's like night and day, I run the 775 at 4.5ghz and the i7 at 4.2ghz,  (ps, anyone interested in a monster x3380, give me a shout)
but the i7 is eating it's lunch, It's in the design, the triple channel memory, the on board mem controller and much much more,

I have to say, the i7 is really the next generation system from the 775, no doubt about it,


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the dark side.  We hope you enjoy your stay and don't forget to take advantage of the free complimentary hyper threading!  Video encoding has never tasted so good.



trt740 said:


> just hope this motherboard isn't total shit. I will be off for a while doing the dreaded rebuild LOL!!!



Don't worry.  Even the cheapest boards are quality.  They have some good standards for x58 since all boards support the 965.  The only thing you are either buying or not buying is SLI support.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Nice on that MSI, i like MSI ,  they have always put out quality boards
> 
> I think the i7 is like the all around system,
> As with the 775 chips, the AMD were good at this and the intels were good at that. But with the i7 it just eats up everything, There are 2 things that i noticed right away, First i always have lots of programs up and the multitasking is great, and like CP said, he's running a background task and doesn't even notice it. So you can do more and do it faster,
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself! Welcome Tom, you won't regret it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

Seriously I am crunching in the background, and im jamming to music, browsing, chatting, etc.  and i come across the WCG window and see the rig crunching away.  Its like oops, was I crunching, I could've swore I wasnt.


As far as video encoding and stuff, I ran a benchmark outthere once, dont remember which one.  My buddy had a Phenom 9950 at the time and ask me to do so.  I ran it at defaults loaded from the BIOS and i murdered him.  The enconding power of the i7 is just crazy!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2009)

with just 2 of my ssd's i ripped a dual layer dvd to hdd in just under 2 mins(re-encoding as well). 8.2gb's

VERY fast. c2q couldnt come close to that.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> with just 2 of my ssd's i ripped a dual layer dvd to hdd in just under 2 mins(re-encoding as well). 8.2gb's
> 
> VERY fast. c2q couldnt come close to that.



I'm slightly curious as to what optical drive you ripped that disc with in under 2 minutes...

I may not be totally up on data transfer speeds, but thinking about it here even with the fastest optical drive available it literally cannot read the disc in its entirety in well over 2 minutes.... A little closer to the 15 minute mark.

And exactly what did you encode to, some encodes can take hours while others can take 15 seconds.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2009)

new 24x samsung i just got the other day.

i was surprised myself.

i just ripped the movie + english 2ch/5.1ch nothing else


----------



## niko084 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> new 24x samsung i just got the other day.
> 
> i was surprised myself.
> 
> i just ripped the movie + english 2ch/5.1ch nothing else



Aw, that would explain a bit... That's still pretty fast for just a main movie rip though.
SSD and i7 wont help that though, that's all dvd drive and a good clean disc.

But the i7 will help that encode! When I moved from my core2 to my quad at the same clock I gained probably 30-40% in my encode speeds, blew my mind, the i7's throughput on the chip itself "before you even start talking about efficency and calculations speed" will greatly increase the performance of that again. Memory bandwidth also helps quite a bit with large files, so the tri channel gives it a nice boost.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2009)

brand new disk from the redbox.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> brand new disk from the redbox.



Ya, I wish my drives were quicker, I wish this jack nut would come by and buy my board/ram/and 6750.... Been waiting on him all day, he keeps telling me sorry I'm running late but not showing up.... I want to get my i7 going..... But if he isn't going to buy this stuff, I'm probably just gonna grab a q9550 for now... Grr..


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well Mudkip.  Glad to have you here but you have a LOT of research ahead of you.  I know, you asked your question, but there is a problem all of us with i7 have faced.  The problem is that each and every single chip behaves a little differently than the others.  For now that is the case, but maybe in a revision or two it'll be more standardized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's plenty of this kind of info throughout this thread.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2009)

when over 200bclk its hard to run 10x ram multi.

take it down to 8x and you'll gain a ton of stability.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I'm up and running how and the hell do you overclock these beasts



not sure how you work the MSI boards, but you can do 3.6 Ghz with like default voltage and stuff.  However you control the voltage as needed.

like FIT said, keep ram divider at 2:8, make sure your uncore is at 16x.  RAM voltage 1.65v for now, your QPI/DRAM voltage has to be within .5 of your RAM.  Meaning if RAM voltage is 1.65, your QPI/DRAM voltage has to be minimum of 1.25v.

Other than that, raise the BLCK (FSB) and just tweak your CPU voltage.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not sure how you work the MSI boards, but you can do 3.6 Ghz with like default voltage and stuff.  However you control the voltage as needed.
> 
> like FIT said, keep ram divider at 2:8, make sure your uncore is at 16x.  RAM voltage 1.65v for now, your QPI/DRAM voltage has to be within .5 of your RAM.  Meaning if RAM voltage is 1.65, your QPI/DRAM voltage has to be minimum of 1.25v.
> 
> Other than that, raise the BLCK (FSB) and just tweak your CPU voltage.



QPI any idea what the default is all I have is + settings and it doesn't tell me what the default voltage is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

if you got AIM or MSN let me know I'll send you something that might tell you.  Send me a PM with the info.

default on my board is like 1.1v or something like that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> okay off to bed at 3.4ghz ram at ddr3 1700 and it's already fast.



not bad for the first night.  Keep us posted in the AM.


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

Rock on! Do you see why the rest of us are pretty damn stoked?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> Rock on! Do you see why the rest of us are pretty damn stoked?



man I just did a test run in 3dmark for the heck of it, everything open, crunching and cpu at 3.2 GHz.  Cards at default.  Crunching, I still managed to get 20k lol.  man I love this s**t!!!!

Man I love dual monitors!!!  AMD rig left monitor, Intel rig Right monitor


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

Sweet sweet idle temps...


----------



## mudkip (Mar 15, 2009)

I've ran 3Dmark vantage:






Core i7 @ 3,6Ghz 1.24v
QPI x36
Uncore x16
Memory multiplier 8
Timings 7-7-7-16
GTX280 @ 713/1534/1200

Isn't that nice?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> Sweet sweet idle temps...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090315/temps4.jpg



So Binge, after having some time to play with the HK block, how would you say it compares with your old Swiftech?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2009)

how many TPUers have i7s now?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 15, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I've ran 3Dmark vantage:
> 
> 
> Core i7 @ 3,6Ghz 1.24v
> ...



Nice run and tweaking of your 280, Looks like a good set up!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1402558


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Fits what am I doing wrong when I set my multiplier to 21 under load cpus shows it change to 20 sometimes is there a function that needs to be adjusted , plus the voltage jumps around a bit. Also with the stock cooler whats the max voltage I should use? and what temp can these chips take.



these things can take up to 100ºc.  However I try to stay under 80 back when I was on the factory cooler.

Do you have all the power saving features disabled?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Paul you have a pm



I see someone else already fixed it for you...


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Thats what I thought is it from heat and what are the power saving features. I think I know but might not know them all from my core 2 duo days. Remember this board is nice but it a value board, but it has just as many bios options as my old rampage did, MSI went all out here. I can get stable as high as 3.7 but heats goes crazy.



That's why you may want to consider water, my friend.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's why you may want to consider water, my friend.



na my noctua can handle it, it's on the stock cooler


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Fits what am I doing wrong when I set my multiplier to 21 under load cpus shows it change to 20 sometimes is there a function that needs to be adjusted , plus the voltage jumps around a bit. Also with the stock cooler whats the max voltage I should use? and what temp can these chips take.



you cant keep the 21x multi active. its "turbo" mode. 

if you have loadline or the equivalent enabled you will see adaptive voltage increase/decrease.


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you cant keep the 21x multi active. its "turbo" mode.
> 
> if you have loadline or the equivalent enabled you will see adaptive voltage increase/decrease.



Actually you can use the 21x multi if you disable speedstep and turbo mode. I don't know if every motherboard can do it but i am at 21x 24/7


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> na my noctua can handle it, it's on the stock cooler



ah, I thought it would be a bit strange for the Noctua to struggle at 3.7.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

Do you know any thread about the gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5?
Maby on another forum?


----------



## msgclb (Mar 16, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you know any thread about the gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5?
> Maby on another forum?



Gigabyte EX58-UD5/Extreme Discussion Thread


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2009)

i7 compared to older tech...


----------



## Binge (Mar 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> So Binge, after having some time to play with the HK block, how would you say it compares with your old Swiftech?



10-11C drop overall.  My proc got more hot since I switched from the R2E (which had 66C max temps), but that's because of intel's heat protection.  My cpu was never running over 4.1ghz because of thermal throttling.  After the move to the DFI the cpu could get as hot as 72-73C under full load (core damage) on the hottest core.  Now it will hit 67C after about 2 hours of that torture which is double the time I would test the GTZ on.  I'll do an OCCT to compare soon.






So here it shows about a 4-8C difference in temps.  I can tell you it would do better on a cold day like when I had the GTZ in.  Difference in room temp is 2C.  Heatkiller has a higher room temp and still beats it.

And a non-physx assisted Vantage for a show of power.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I noticed turning off HT makes the heat drop a bunch. I can prime at 3.9ghz now with the stock cooler. I also noticed my gpu won't overclock near as high because of the temps in my case. This is the hottest cpu I have ever had hands down.



yes sir, HT Adds a s**t load of temp.  However HT does make the CPU fly IMO.



Binge said:


> 10-11C drop overall.  My proc got more hot since I switched from the R2E (which had 66C max temps), but that's because of intel's heat protection.  My cpu was never running over 4.1ghz because of thermal throttling.  After the move to the DFI the cpu could get as hot as 72-73C under full load (core damage) on the hottest core.  Now it will hit 67C after about 2 hours of that torture which is double the time I would test the GTZ on.  I'll do an OCCT to compare soon.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090316/OCCTtemps.jpg
> 
> ...




thats interesting Binge so the HK is a winner


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2009)

The HK is a great block indeed. Even if I have nothing to compare it to but air I have a temp drop of about 13-15C compared to the Xigmatek 1284C Achilles.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 16, 2009)

hey guys I've a question.. 
I have a Scythe Slip Stream @ 1200rpm fan and I put in the sys fan 2 input but it is always running  @ 100% and that makes alot of noise.. why doesn't it run on lower rpm? how can i adjust that?

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

mudkip said:


> hey guys I've a question..
> I have a Scythe Slip Stream @ 1200rpm fan and I put in the sys fan 2 input but it is always running  @ 100% and that makes alot of noise.. why doesn't it run on lower rpm? how can i adjust that?
> 
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120.html



you might have to control it in the BIOS.  for example my BIOS has the PC health section.  You can control at what % you want your fans to run.  Or it may also have certain parameters to adjust by certain temps.  Check it out.  If not you'll need a fan controller.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 16, 2009)

yea mine increase fan speed if temps get too hot an lowers them when they cool down again


----------



## trt740 (Mar 16, 2009)

WTF was intel thinking shipping the worst performing heatsink ever on a cpu. It is total ass candy WTF.

As a side note this MSI motherboard is flat out great for the bundle it comes with and it's performance, man did MSI come through. I purchased mine for 219.00, after a rebate. In the past MSI was not up to snuff but this board is every bit as good as my old ASUS Rampage and it has a hell of a bios.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130220


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

trt740 said:


> WTF was intel thinking shipping the worst performing heatsink ever on a cpu. It is total ass candy WTF.
> 
> As a side note this MSI motherboard is flat out great for the bundle it comes with and it's performance, man did MSI come through. I purchased mine for 219.00, after a rebate. In the past MSI was not up to snuff but this board is every bit as good as my old ASUS Rampage and it has a hell of a bios.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130220



If you want mine I still have it 


Yeah it is pretty much garbage, I hate intel heatsinks!!!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you want mine I still have it
> 
> 
> Yeah it is pretty much garbage, I hate intel heatsinks!!!



This takes the cake, it's like trying to open the refrigerator door and cool your house


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

trt740 said:


> This takes the cake, it's like trying to open the refrigerator door and cool your house






you made my day with that bro!!!!!!


----------



## n-ster (Mar 16, 2009)

In your opininons... which is better bang/buck, DFI DK or that MSI? also come help me out at this thread


----------



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> In your opininons... which is better bang/buck, DFI DK or that MSI? also come help me out at this thread



for 224.99, the MSI Platinum SLI is the best, it's really a MSI eclipse in disguise (300.00+ board). I would have never recommended MSI until I had my MSI 790gx board and my current MSI x58 Platinum SLI, it appears MSI has gotten serious and made some decent boards lately. This board does 205 FSB no problem and that more than enough for 4.0ghz.

here it is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130220


----------



## n-ster (Mar 17, 2009)

But did you see what the guys from this thread can do with the DFI ?!? and the DFI is at 250$... I would like other opinion to  anyways I have until June to buy an i7... I put the DFI in my list for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> But did you see what the guys from this thread can do with the DFI ?!? and the DFI is at 250$... I would like other opinion to  anyways I have until June to buy an i7... I put the DFI in my list for now



I havent owned the DFi, but the thing as least as far as Binge, he can achieve the same clock as with his previous board, but the DFI allows to to achieve it with much less voltage and still stable.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 17, 2009)

Thxs CP... thxs EXACTLY what I want... lowest voltage for a stable OC


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> In your opininons... which is better bang/buck, DFI DK or that MSI? also come help me out at this thread



Honestly, the only one who can tell you this is someone who has used and benchmarked both boards. I will tell you though, no one in the industry makes a better bios than DFI...especially once you master it.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't mind "complicated" BIOSes since you guys are here to help  I'm guessing Gigabyte is a tough BIOS too? anyways, the biggest concern for me is LOW voltage and still be STABLE... So I guess DFI is the best for me? but I'm not forgetting the MSI  I'll look for i7 mobo benchmarks (if that even exists)


----------



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> But did you see what the guys from this thread can do with the DFI ?!? and the DFI is at 250$... I would like other opinion to  anyways I have until June to buy an i7... I put the DFI in my list for now



yes and the reviews I see on the DFI x58 indicate large failure rates and a bunch of problems and I love DFI. I believe Paul failed ?


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I havent owned the DFi, but the thing as least as far as Binge, he can achieve the same clock as with his previous board, but the DFI allows to to achieve it with much less voltage and still stable.



Also you can't beat the control you have in bios.  No other board offers as much.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> Also you can't beat the control you have in bios.  No other board offers as much.



that is true as well and always has been with DFI


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

shit my DFI for my AMD rig is not as complicated as the x58 one and im still learning stuff on it.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> yes and the reviews I see on the DFI x58 indicate large failure rates and a bunch of problems and I love DFI. I believe Paul failed ?



If you are referring to Newegg reviews, there are only 4 reviews  Fit and Binge both bought this board too and were fine with it I believe... I don't mind RMA to get a better board


----------



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> If you are referring to Newegg reviews, there are only 4 reviews  Fit and Binge both bought this board too and were fine with it I believe... I don't mind RMA to get a better board



okay, have at it then.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> yes and the reviews I see on the DFI x58 indicate large failure rates and a bunch of problems and I love DFI. I believe Paul failed ?



Yeah, my first board was bad, though I have one coming tomorrow, and I'll report whether it has the same problems or not. I suspect it will be fine. There is always a high failure rate of motherboards the first few months of a new platform. It sucks, but it is true. The penalty for being early adopters.

All other things being equal, I'd always chose a DFI bios over any other. That's been true since the 939 days.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, my first board was bad, though I have one coming tomorrow, and I'll report whether it has the same problems or not. I suspect it will be fine. There is always a high failure rate of motherboards the first few months of a new platform. It sucks, but it is true. The penalty for being early adopters.
> 
> All other things being equal, I'd always chose a DFI bios over any other. That's been true since the 939 days.



for me it has always been DFI ,and high end Asus , now MSI is my board at least in the bang for the buck. Paul hows that blood rage rank ?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> for me it has always been DFI ,and high end Asus , now MSI is my board at least in the bang for the buck. Paul hows that blood rage rank ?



It's going to be a week or so before I find out about the Blood Rage. The DOA should reach them on Friday, then it will be a few days before I get the new one, since they won't cross ship.

Hey Tom, it does sound like that MSI is doing the job for the price.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

what about EVGA guys, no talk about EVGA 


my EVGA has been amazing, too bad solaris didn't have the same experience.  Anyways, didnt solaris do a bad BIOS flash anyways?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I don't mind "complicated" BIOSes since you guys are here to help  I'm guessing Gigabyte is a tough BIOS too? anyways, the biggest concern for me is LOW voltage and still be STABLE... So I guess DFI is the best for me? but I'm not forgetting the MSI  I'll look for i7 mobo benchmarks (if that even exists)



I can get through Gigabyte's BIOS, so it shouldn't be too complicated


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2009)

I love GB's bios.  I'd have to say that the x48 bios on my brother's 775 machine looks a lot like the i7 x58 bios.  If they're anything alike then it's also really good to tweak with.  They have a unique way of presenting the info, but all the info is there, and plenty of tweaking options.



Chicken Patty said:


> what about EVGA guys, no talk about EVGA
> 
> 
> my EVGA has been amazing, too bad solaris didn't have the same experience.  Anyways, didnt solaris do a bad BIOS flash anyways?



Another good bios, and the price dropped on the board with the 1 year warranty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> I love GB's bios.  I'd have to say that the x48 bios on my brother's 775 machine looks a lot like the i7 x58 bios.  If they're anything alike then it's also really good to tweak with.  They have a unique way of presenting the info, but all the info is there, and plenty of tweaking options.
> 
> 
> 
> Another good bios, and the price dropped on the board with the 1 year warranty.



nice to know.  The board has been flawless apart from some minor glitches at first.   BIOS update and it works like charm.  BIOS is easy.  I believe it is also the most bought X58 board on the egg if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea, the EVGA is the same price as the DFI DK.... but what advantages do you see CP?

Anyone seen a GOOD x58 mobo reviw?


----------



## RevengE (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm using my bloodrage..got it in last night. There is alot of options on this board so I have some learning to do that and being new to Intel. The bloodrage is a beautiful board with alot of great features I am very satisfied with it and the Core i7 screams and I'm running it stock for now! Paul I'm sure you will really enjoy this board when you get it back from RMA I sure do. I'm reading through the manual to see all the options this board offers, the x-fi sound card that comes with it is great as well. So far I give it a 10/10 I hope it overclocks as well as it states.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Yea, the EVGA is the same price as the DFI DK.... but what advantages do you see CP?
> 
> Anyone seen a GOOD x58 mobo reviw?



Well, I havent used the DFI x58.  But so far great reviews from the peeps here who have used it.

THe EVGA is really good, but they got the classified coming out shortly so I would hold off on that.

However my current EVGA.  The board overclocks really good.  The BIOS is very good yet easy to use.  Not confusing at all once you just understand some of the terms as far as i7 goes.  I Have not had any issue with it picking up my RAM or anything like that that people have had in the past.  I flashed to the latest BIOS and it has been flawless since.  Plus the board has a very handy Clear CMOS button on the I/O panel  as well as on the board itself 


Here is what I have been able to do daily with this setup.

Daily setup of 4 GHZ, HT on, 1.317v idle 1.364v load.  I've been crunching for about a month, and used this settings to game and everything for about 2 months before







3dmark at daily settings





Benchmarks with HT on at 4.3 Ghz 1.494v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

hey guys.  I bought me a 4850 1GB for my AMD rig, should I put that card on my i7 rig and see what it can do?  Tri fire FTW


----------



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys.  I bought me a 4850 1GB for my AMD rig, should I put that card on my i7 rig and see what it can do?  Tri fire FTW



do it!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> do it!!!!!






what increase in 3dmark should I see? Another 2k or 3k?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what increase in 3dmark should I see? Another 2k or 3k?



not sure


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> not sure



guess i'll try it soon.  just lazy lol.


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guess i'll try it soon.  just lazy lol.


You got me up from my lazy ass to do that 3d06 bench, now its your turn


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Yea, the EVGA is the same price as the DFI DK.... but what advantages do you see CP?
> 
> Anyone seen a GOOD x58 mobo reviw?




I'll try to find some ,but  I have read a lot of good things about them, They are susposed to be great overclockers. I actually have been reading a lot about them because you can find some great deals on them.  People are selling a bunch of them because they just found out that they can't step up to the classified, so it's not even being sold because of bugs but that there are no step ups.

So keep me posted what you find and i'll find some reviews and that i have already read, i remember one that said it was a monster Overclocker, i try to find it and post it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> You got me up from my lazy ass to do that 3d06 bench, now its your turn




I promise i'll do it for you guys, just not right now.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 17, 2009)

Is there a better stepping / revision for the i7??? If so, can you choose them at Microcenter?

Any  help in my current thread (in sig) would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2009)

The answer is no.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey fit. I'm messing around with the DFI I got back from RMA today. What were your uncore frequency and vdimm settings to push those Microns to 2000? I've got a set of Super Talent D9JNM's here that I'd like to push.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey fit. I'm messing around with the DFI I got back from RMA today. What were your uncore frequency and vdimm settings to push those Microns to 2000? I've got a set of Super Talent D9JNM's here that I'd like to push.



whoooooooo take it easy P, don't want to turn up the heat to much....


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 18, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> whoooooooo take it easy P, don't want to turn up the heat to much....



LOL. I'm keeping the vcore wayyyyy down, buddy.  Just gonna stress the ram a bit.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 18, 2009)

so basically the best performing i7 chips are just random steppings / revisions? I guess that thing I read about C0 being better than D0 is BS then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

n-ster said:


> so basically the best performing i7 chips are just random steppings / revisions? I guess that thing I read about C0 being better than D0 is BS then



D0's are supposed to be great.  I saw a thread over at XS that some guy got his hands on a few D0's and he did 4.3 GHz HT on at 1.14v   linpack stable.

by the way 'B' batches are supposed to be the better of the bunch.


----------



## Binge (Mar 18, 2009)

n-ster said:


> so basically the best performing i7 chips are just random steppings / revisions? I guess that thing I read about C0 being better than D0 is BS then


Yes.  It's all entirely random.



Chicken Patty said:


> D0's are supposed to be great.  I saw a thread over at XS that some guy got his hands on a few D0's and he did 4.3 GHz HT on at 1.14v   linpack stable.
> 
> by the way 'B' batches are supposed to be the better of the bunch.


Was his D0 a i7 920 or something else?  That's pretty unbelievable could just be hype.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yes.  It's all entirely random.
> 
> 
> Was his D0 a i7 920 or something else?  That's pretty unbelievable could just be hype.



it was 1.25v load sorry.


article here

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=219898


----------



## Binge (Mar 18, 2009)

You mean 1.52V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

ahhh shit, your were right, he was able to do 4146 MHZ at 1.25v not 4.3ghz


----------



## Binge (Mar 18, 2009)

That's about the highest my chip can go before having to move to 1.4V for 3D benching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> That's about the highest my chip can go before having to move to 1.4V for 3D benching.



thats good for 4146 I need 1.38v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

I just changed my fans from Pull to Push.  Temps dropped like 5ºc all across


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just changed my fans from Pull to Push.  Temps dropped like 5ºc all across



 I always thought that pull + shroud was the best configuration for a rad.
Nice temps drops.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea, i haven't seen anything substantial that makes me believe that the DO's are any better, I have seen threads like that one at XS but that is a one off and not a lot of people haveing great results, plus that guy didn't do that great from what i read anyway...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> I always thought that pull + shroud was the best configuration for a rad.
> Nice temps drops.


Push has always been the best for everyone I've talked to. Certainly is for me.


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 18, 2009)

I will try it in push config. Don't know if my shroud will change results tough.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 18, 2009)

Check this out guys! Wasn't Fit a big fan of the P6T6 WS rev at some moment? But the Mobo awesome right?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like a nice deal, though DDR3 is bound to drop in price soon.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 18, 2009)

why so? isn't 50$ for 3gb a good deal already?? and 100$ for 6gb??


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2009)

n-ster said:


> why so? isn't 50$ for 3gb a good deal already?? and 100$ for 6gb??



Absolutely, but my guess is DDR3 will drop when the i5 platform hits the streets.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 18, 2009)

I got 6 gigs of pi's for $110.00 I didn't  think that was a bad price at
All.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm eyeballing 6Gb of Crucial sticks for €95... Though I might want to watch my wallet sometime.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2009)

1.4v @ 3.2 idles @ 60c

what the heck is wrong? this thing will not oc on this board i keep playing around with it and nothing works. 

updated bios btw . check sp


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2009)

Idles @ 60?
Wow, you sure you turned HT off, Turbo off, all EIST/C-power states off in BIOS?
You should at least be able to hit 3.66 on auto, my crap chip does it


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2009)

ht on turbo on


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2009)

if any body wants to help me im me please. im on atm


----------



## n-ster (Mar 18, 2009)

for the i7? what stepping and revision you got?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2009)

Check power states, they're crucial sometimes apparently.
But as I said, leave all stuff auto but your BCLK and 3.2 should be a piece of cake...


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2009)

n-ster said:


> for the i7? what stepping and revision you got?



its a 3839A609 chip


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2009)

Psst, added you on MSN...


----------



## n-ster (Mar 18, 2009)

Ask freakshow too... he has the same batch as you do! 4.1ghz on 1.42V same batch on 1.1V!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Psst, added you on MSN...



im me  i didn't get your request

edit: nvm i gotta go pick up a friend. i'll be home about 10 my time so if you can get on please. i wanna clock this hoe


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2009)

10 your time is bedtime here


----------



## trt740 (Mar 18, 2009)

how much do  each of your core differ in temp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> how much do  each of your core differ in temp



with the swiftech CPU block I have core temps like this 40/35/40/35


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Push has always been the best for everyone I've talked to. Certainly is for me.



Yeah its always easier to push than to pull.  Thats the way i look at it.  Temps dropped considerably


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> how much do  each of your core differ in temp



I differ only 2 to 3c between all cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I differ only 2 to 3c between all cores.



power of the dtek


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> power of the dtek



LOL. Actually I just sold it though. Decided to try an EK Supreme LT and I bought a better rad. Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Actually I just sold it though. Decided to try an EK Supreme LT and I bought a better rad. Hope I don't regret it.



good luck, let usk now how the results turn out


----------



## Binge (Mar 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> 1.4v @ 3.2 idles @ 60c
> 
> what the heck is wrong? this thing will not oc on this board i keep playing around with it and nothing works.
> 
> updated bios btw . check sp



1.4v @ 3.2GHz is NOT good. 

Since you have a UT I need to see your bios via this template... 



			
				eva200 @ i4memory said:
			
		

> Genie BIOS Setting
> 
> CPU Feature
> Set VR Current Limit Max: Disabled
> ...



For instance mine is:

Genie BIOS Setting

CPU Feature
Set VR Current Limit Max: Enabled
Thermal Management Control: Disabled
EIST Function: Enabled
CxE Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Virtualization Technology: Disabled
TDC Enable: Disabled
x TDC Limit: 0
TDP Enable: Disabled
x TDP Limit: 0

***** Logical Processor Setting *****
Intel HT Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All

DRAM Timing
Memory Control Setting: AUTO
Memory LowGap: 1536M

DRAM Command Rate: 1N
CAS Latency Time (tCL): 8
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): 8
RAS# Precharge (tRP): 8
Precharge Delay (tRAS): 21
REF to ACT Delay (tRFC): AUTO
Write to PRE Delay (tWR): AUTO
Rank Write to Read (tWTR): AUTO
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD): AUTO
Row Cycle Time (tRC): AUTO
Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP): AUTO
Four ACT WIN Time (tFAW): AUTO

Voltage Setting
O.C. Shut Down Free: Enable O.C.S.D.F
CPU VID Control: 1.400V
CPU VID Special Add Limit: Disabled
CPU VID Special Add: Auto
Vcore Droop Control: Disabled
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.665v
DRAM PWM Switch Frequency: Decrease 15%
DRAM PWM Phase Control: 2 Phase Operation
CPU VTT Special Add: AUTO
CPU VTT Voltage: 1.26v
VTT PWM Switch Frequency: Increase 30%
VTT PWM Phase Control: 2 Phase Operation
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.80v
IOH/ICH 1.1V Voltage: 1.21v
IOH Analog Voltage: 1.15v
ICH 1.5 Voltage: 1.7v
ICH 1.05V Voltage: 1.05v
DIMM 1/2 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
DIMM 3/4 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
DIMM 5/6 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
ADDR/CMD VREF Control: Disabled
x DIMM 1/2 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 110
x DIMM 3/4 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 110
x DIMM 5/6 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 110
CPU QPI Drive Strength: Normal
IOH QPI Drive Strength: Normal

Exit Setup Shut down: Mode 2
O.C. Fail Retry Counter: Enabled
O.C. Fail CMOS Reload: Disabled

PPM Function: Enabled
Turbo Mode Function: Enabled
1 core Max Turbo Ratio: 22x
2 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
3 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
4 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
CPU Non-Turbo Clock Ratio: 20x

* BCLK/UCLK/QPI Controller Settings *
QPI Control Settings: Enabled
QPI Link Fast Mode: Enabled
QPI Frequency: AUTO
CPU Base Clock (BCLK): 200 Mhz
Boot Up CPU Base Clock: AUTO
PCIE Clock: 100 Mhz
DRAM Frequency: 1600MHz
UnCore Frequency: 3466MHz

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> 1.4v @ 3.2GHz is NOT good.
> 
> Since you have a UT I need to see your bios via this template...
> 
> ...



just did that EXACTLY and it posted successfully 

i wish i could hit thanks more than 1 time.

okay this seemed to work well. So to push it to about 4.4 what should i do?

and why temps high? i resetead block and re did thermal crap but no avail? i'll try one more time. should i loosen the block some?


----------



## Binge (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know why you copied my spec to the letter, but I'm glad it worked.  I really wish people would read more in this thread.

A while ago someone posted that they left something on the bottom of their block.  What kind of a block are you using?  Water?  AIR?  4.4GHz?  Well you just tweak it like I had to tweak my settings to get them.  I'm no rocket scientist guru but I have a method for problem solving.

It's detailed here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1248090&postcount=2305

One of the first things I mentioned is that everyone who is anyone that overclocks i7 knows that no two i7 CPU are the same.  There may be similarities but each one can be tweaked a different way.  You could end up being able to get even more stable with different settings, but if you find that yours work with the EXACT same as mine then you're one lucky guy.  Congrats.

::EDIT:: I read your specs.  Could you post a picture of your water setup?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I differ only 2 to 3c between all cores.



The good thing is three cores are within 3 degree of each other but one core run about 6-8 degree colder than the rest. Alt least it colder and not hotter. LOL!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

Usually here, core 1 is on top, then core 2 within 2-3 degrees, followed by 3 and 4 which are a couple of degrees lower, 5 or something.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> The good thing is three cores are within 3 degree of each other but one core run about 6-8 degree colder than the rest. Alt least it colder and not hotter. LOL!!!



Hows that Noctua holding up with them temps in the i7 Tom?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Hows that Noctua holding up with them temps in the i7 Tom?



Yup, I'd like to see that too. Time for some screenshots Tom!



Binge said:


> I don't know why you copied my spec to the letter, but I'm glad it worked.  I really wish people would read more in this thread.
> 
> A while ago someone posted that they left something on the bottom of their block.  What kind of a block are you using?  Water?  AIR?  4.4GHz?  Well you just tweak it like I had to tweak my settings to get them.  I'm no rocket scientist guru but I have a method for problem solving.
> 
> ...



It is nice sometimes to have a basic template for what works for a decent overclock that posts. Even with i7's there is some consistency with mild and moderate overclocking settings.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Hows that Noctua holding up with them temps in the i7 Tom?



It seems to be doing very well it keeps 3 cores under load at 75c to 79c and the coolest core at 73c using 1.336v 3.8ghz.  I cannot do 4.0 24/7 on air because this MSI board, as good as it is for the money, only has 5 phase power and that equates to 1.40v to get stable at 4.0ghz causing too much heat for even my Noctua. I really , really like this board for the value but I may return it for something with a tiny bit more power phases. If I was on water this would not be a issue at all, and this board would easily break 4.0ghz 24/7. This set up will do way over 4.0ghz with HT off , because of the lessening of heat , but that defeats the purpose. The Noctua has to be one of the best air cooler out but this board requires too much voltage for even it to handle. To be fair, as well, the Noctua mounting bracket came bent, which maybe the reason for the slightly elevated temps. I'm gonna re-seat it tomorrow and see about lowering these temps a bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## trt740 (Mar 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23926&stc=1&d=1237475297



I think I'm gonna get a blood rage but I want to give this a bit. Seems on this thread others are doing better than I am it may just be my lack of experience overclocking these chips. Playing with the QPI voltage right now. Cannot say enough about this  cheapo motherboard, bang for the buck out the azz..

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=212174


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

i got mine from DFI on review.

i highly recommend the DFI X58s. 

they have amazing bios's with tons of options.

i have both the UT and the DK x58 now.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

SLI on non-SLI motherboards? Yes indeed!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

its not a trick really. 

several companies wrote SLI support into the newest or upcomming bios's for boards that didnt previously support it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 19, 2009)

Would any of you experienced i7 overclockers/users mind listing quickly what you beleive to be say the best 5 overclocking x58 boards please, soon be upgrade time and I need to start doing some prep, by preference I like Gigabyte if they have any top notch boards.  Dont really want Anus, I am starting to get a bit piss*d off with them :shadedshu

Thanks guys!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its not a trick really.
> 
> several companies wrote SLI support into the newest or upcomming bios's for boards that didnt previously support it.



Not really a trick, no, but if I read the article I got this link from correctly it's just a license thing. nVidia still sells licenses for SLI support, while ATi made Crossfire support freely available to motherboard manufacturers.

So basically, at least in Gigabytes case, the UD4 and UD4P are exactly the same board, except for the SLI license.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

1. DFI
2. gigabyte
3. foxconn


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 1. DFI
> 2. gigabyte
> 3. foxconn



Know of any particularily good models for the Gig?  UD whatever 5?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

any model. thats why i said it that way.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Tatty here is what most board take for 4.0ghz on a noctua*



Tatty_One said:


> Know of any particularily good models for the Gig?  UD whatever 5?



air cooler with dual fans, still in the safe area but a bit hot and this is not my final clock or voltage .I'm just trying to get a decent stable clock which this is. Here are the temps you wanted, now the stock cooler would be over 20c hotter


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

Damn! 86C! And on 3.8Ghz!

I'm so happy with my WC now


----------



## Binge (Mar 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yup, I'd like to see that too. Time for some screenshots Tom!
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice sometimes to have a basic template for what works for a decent overclock that posts. Even with i7's there is some consistency with mild and moderate overclocking settings.



Mine are a little specific.  The memory PWM frequency is tuned for micron chips.  The VTT PWM is tuned for a low VTT chip, so if his chip behaves like mine then his VTT will be low for most OCs then hit at wall and it'll need to skyrocket to 1.45+V for any higher overclocks.  Trust me that "template" I gave him is a very specific setting.  Try it on yours


----------



## trt740 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Damn! 86C! And on 3.8Ghz!
> 
> I'm so happy with my WC now



and this is a very good air cooler aswell, the stock cooler  reached those temps at 3.0ghz at auto settings for voltage, and it's not the 3.8 that has anything to do with its the *1.37v thats causing the heat.*


----------



## mudkip (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh god i'm so glad!

I overclocked my Core i7 to 3,8Ghz after alot of testing / tweaking.

QPI x36
Uncore x16
Mem multiplier 6 (@ 7-7-7-20)
CPU voltage: 1.31 v
VTT voltage: 1.35 v

Running 100% stable!

Cinebench: 
17983







3DMark Vantage:
15640






Super PI 1M (with HT on):
10,849





OCCT:






*Btw in easy tune my cpu is listed as ''ES'' . I guess this is a bug right?*


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 19, 2009)

Good job, that's the same vcore I'm using for 3.8GHz


----------



## Binge (Mar 19, 2009)

Good show Mudkip!   I'm glad to see you've gotten used to the internals of your bios.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 19, 2009)

These chips just beg for water cooling. On another note, the Super Talent DDR3 1333's (Micron D9JNM) I just bought are awesome. They are currently passing 6 hours of memtest at 1800 8-8-8-24 @1.55v. 8GB's for $118. This is on a DFI x58 board. We'll see how they like the Blood Rage in a few days.


----------



## Binge (Mar 19, 2009)

You got luuuuckkkyyyy with those sticks Paulie.  Grats


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

max temps i see at 4.3ghz with my xigy DK are in the mid 70s.

wtf is wrong with the noctua?

you using it without a fan?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> and this is a very good air cooler aswell, the stock cooler  reached those temps at 3.0ghz at auto settings for voltage, and it's not the 3.8 that has anything to do with its the *1.37v thats causing the heat.*



True, just a speed increase doesn't do all that much to heat. Sure it adds a couple of degrees, but nothing compared to the heat dump increase by cranking up voltage.

+1, for insight


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> You got luuuuckkkyyyy with those sticks Paulie.  Grats



Here they are:

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=W1333UX4GM

They do NOT have heatspreaders (unlike the picture). I put Vantac Iceberg copper heatspreaders on them, at $5 a piece.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> max temps i see at 4.3ghz with my xigy DK are in the mid 70s.
> 
> wtf is wrong with the noctua?
> 
> you using it without a fan?



not a thing thats just how hot the chips run


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

you think i dont know how these work? i've had one since the 1st day they were released. you might try different TIM. or mabye a different CPU. that ones running real hot from what i see.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> not a thing here it is against a tech cooler at similar setting on a I7 these chips are just hot as hell and your on water
> 
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1495&pageID=6428



xigmatek dark knight is a water cooler?

i must be doing something wrong


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## SystemViper (Mar 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Know of any particularily good models for the Gig?  UD whatever 5?



I have had the Extreme and have the UD4P and loved them both, but the UD4P is just the Extreme without the waterblock and extreme heatsink, plus a few sata ports, but the PWM is the same, so depending on what you are buying it for and how you intend to use it, IE: crossfire, SLI or lits of raid, that prob points you to the right board. All i can say is i am very impressed with the UD4P and picked it up used for a song and just love it..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

what fan you using?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

my point is im running a single ultra kaze 133cfm fan at 60% and i can run 4.3ghz with lower temps. its just odd.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

Fits, you running HT or not?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

HT on till 4.2


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

I've noticed an average of 6C increase from turbo and 10C from HT on air, tested on stock, 3.2 and 3.66.
Still need to push this baby past 4 without BSODing on prime...

Is there anyone with a Gigabyte board that pushed an i7 over 4Ghz, preferrably an EX58-UD3R, who wants to share some BIOS settings? I'm sure I missed something on my earlier air runs.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 19, 2009)

The truth is, I have no settings that passed prime for 12 hours that over 3.8GHz with HT on.
I can bench any kind of benchmarks at 4.2GHz with HT on, but it's impossible to run prime.

But I do have settings for HT off though.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

Please share, I'd love to see if I'm missing something. I didn't have HT on for those beforementioned runs either, temps were too high for my comfort.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 19, 2009)

My vcore in bios is 1.3875v
cpu-z show _*1.344v*_ during stress testing

cpu qpi/vtt = 1.3v

baseclock = 200
turbo on, ht off
all energy saving features are off (included thermal monitor)

ddram = x6
uncore = x16
ioh core = 1.3

ich i/o = 1.6
ich core = 1.22v

I left all other settings to auto, I hope it would work on your setup.

EDIT: this is for 4.2GHz with HT off.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think I ever touched the IOH/ICH voltages before... We Shall See.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 19, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I have had the Extreme and have the UD4P and loved them both, but the UD4P is just the Extreme without the waterblock and extreme heatsink, plus a few sata ports, but the PWM is the same, so depending on what you are buying it for and how you intend to use it, IE: crossfire, SLI or lits of raid, that prob points you to the right board. All i can say is i am very impressed with the UD4P and picked it up used for a song and just love it..



Thanks, and thanks to Tom also, the UD4P sounds about what I would need, only use 3 SATA ports, that one Crossfire I gather?  I am really lazy so am thinking about getting a water kit as it's quick and easy to install, not a crap one but obviousl;y it wont compete with mid - mid/high range custom setups, I am stuck between the more expensive Zalman resorator V2 or the swiftec H20 - 220, the one with the double Rad, both will perform better than the best air by a few degrees.

trouble is, I love this Q9650, I might keep it, upgrade my board to the gigabyte P45 Extreme and go water, that way I should get more outta her, not sure what to do yet, a Yorkie benching at 4.5gig would probably match an i7 at 4 - 4.1gig, not sure.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, and thanks to Tom also, the UD4P sounds about what I would need, only use 3 SATA ports, that one Crossfire I gather?  I am really lazy so am thinking about getting a water kit as it's quick and easy to install, not a crap one but obviousl;y it wont compete with mid - mid/high range custom setups, I am stuck between the more expensive Zalman resorator V2 or the swiftec H20 - 220, the one with the double Rad, both will perform better than the best air by a few degrees.
> 
> trouble is, I love this Q9650, I might keep it, upgrade my board to the gigabyte P45 Extreme and go water, that way I should get more outta her, not sure what to do yet, a Yorkie benching at 4.5gig would probably match an i7 at 4 - 4.1gig, not sure.



In most cases you will not notice the difference, but in cpu and memory intensive stuff, the i7 blows the doors off the 775 cpu's. I have a X3380 that runs at 4.8ghz and my i7 at 4.0ghz still runs circles around it when i do rendering, encoding and compliing.

But again for average stuff and gaming, you prob won't even know the difference. I know exactly what you mean, I have a Q9650 that I got to over 5ghz and my X3380 is a monster, but i am upgrading all my systems to i7's just because of the speed. So slowly i am getting rid of all my 775 components


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## RevengE (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice fit, 2x 295s is godly. Are you using a workstation for your componets?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 19, 2009)

Tom, you can increase your vcore a bit more. Intel spec is up to 1.375, and honestly safe up until at least 1.4v.


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 19, 2009)

Use the 21x multi with 200 bclk. 1.4v-1.45v vcore, 1.4v vtt/qpi
Uncore must be double of the memory or more and you should be stable at 4.2 with HT off.
Then try lowering the volts a bit..


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Mar 19, 2009)

Would you say that Ht on is an advantage, or with it off do you get as well performance, say with a higher clock.  I can get to 4.0 with ht on, but not really any higher without getting into high voltages.  now I run 3.9 with turbo on 24/7 and it seems to be good for now.  I have ht on and my max temps can hit 76 with a TRUE in push/pull config.  I know my temps could drop about 10 degrees if I turn off HT but is it worth it for 24/7 use?


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> explain unicore do you mean double the voltage?



Uncore clocks. exemple, if the ram is set to 1600mhz, the uncore need to be at least 3200mhz.
Personally i try to sync it with the qpi clocks 3600 uncore 7200 qpi. That is at 4.2ghz...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

wow... i see why binge is pissed. ppl dont read anything.

im not handing out any answers to questions i've answered several dozen times here in this thread already.

sorry.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

Unfortunately fits does have a point there...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

i think i saw it a few posts back actually. in some of the settings that were recommended.

im no king.

im just a crazy asshole that has tons of money to buy crazy stuff.

yet somehow i dont have a real job but still manage to support the 3 other ppl that live in my house with me.

at least thats what ppl want to think of me.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

First off, you don't have to read 107 pages of stuff. You can search the thread or even Google on these terms and get crystal clear results in seconds.
Second, I didn't notice your post count before. If you're a regular, you should know by now that searching is gold.
Third, even with all this crazy clocking going around, please, *everyone*, keep your heads cool a bit instead of getting pissed off from every single comment you don't like.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> WTF, who are you talking to junior



The one I'm quoting right here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

im not part of this man. chill.

im just saying that the answer has been told a few times in the past 3 pages or so since you got your stuff. its there.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

On another note, I just found out my rad cools 3-5 degrees better when it's not flat on the case but standing in an upright position.
Probably since its not being cooled by warm air now. Me likes!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> On another note, I just found out my rad cools 3-5 degrees better when it's not flat on the case but standing in an upright position.
> Probably since its not being cooled by warm air now. Me likes!



I experienced that with my last water cooling setup.  I just had it stand on screws lol.  Screwed them in enough to hold the rad up and thats it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

for the record....

PULL is the best way to cool a rad second to push+pull.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for the record....
> 
> PULL is the best way to cool a rad second to push+pull.



FIT, maybe my setup is just weird dude.  I just switched from pull to push, and my temps dropped 5ºc all around, after a day of crunching to confirm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

did you ever switch the way you have your flow through your block?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> did you ever switch the way you have your flow through your block?



i7 rig will be down in the next week or two, plan to do it then.


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for the record....
> 
> PULL is the best way to cool a rad second to push+pull.



Forgot to report back from my little test yesterday, i tried push+shroud and my temps went up 1celcius from my current pull with shroud config. Also added a 220 cfm delta (the twin motor series) on it but it didn't achieved anything apart from having an airplane engine destroying my ears.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I noted my setup was doing 69-70 degrees on 3.66/HT/Turbo (all settings auto FTW) before?

Either way, 63-64 sounds a lot better 

Btw Patty, I tried push or pull here as well, not a single degree of difference that I could see...
I do know now push+pull sucks when your fans aren't blowing the same amounts of air. When I turned off the push fans, I could hear the pull fans increase their speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I think I noted my setup was doing 69-70 degrees on 3.66/HT/Turbo (all settings auto FTW) before?
> 
> Either way, 63-64 sounds a lot better
> 
> ...



yeah for that you need the same exact fans bro.  Well push works much much better for me 

Maybe it depends on the rad or the design of the rad?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

i7 needs more rad.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll try pairing the fans tomorrow. Sleep time now.

Oh and more rad is (almost) always better I guess


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

this has to be the biggest mobo box i've ever gotten...

the DK box is a normal sized one...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice size difference!!! lol.. I hope it's a sweet set up!!


----------



## Binge (Mar 19, 2009)

That's because the extra $40 buys you that box   How do you like it so far fit???  In the bios I noticed that D9JNLs do better with -15% DRAM pwm frequency.  It may just be my board though.  I've had rotten luck getting ones that do well @ nominal.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

swapped boards out from undernieth a 3 drive raid and current vista64 install and it boot into vista in a matter of 5-6 seconds on 1st boot no probs.

no OC yet. i was playing with crysis warhead and COD5 to see how well this performs. 

i have everything on enthusiast at 1680 x 1050 and its smooth with no tearing at all. i do believe its still on 4x AA as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2009)

Glad to hear it man! You need something sweet after your harsh run with toys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

dang fit, that box is big.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i7 needs more rad.



hell no, it better be happy with what it has.  its ridiculous that we have to go and build a custom rad box with ten radiators just to cool a damn CPU.  I aint wasting more money on it, a CPU that needs more than a GTX480, hell no.  It better be happy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hell no, it better be happy with what it has.  its ridiculous that we have to go and build a custom rad box with ten radiators just to cool a damn CPU.  I aint wasting more money on it, a CPU that needs more than a GTX480, hell no.  It better be happy



not you.... other ppl.

there are guys with mcr220's here thinking that they are fine. NO WAY. you need a bigger rad ppl.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> not you.... other ppl.
> 
> there are guys with mcr220's here thinking that they are fine. NO WAY. you need a bigger rad ppl.





I had a koolance 120.1 before lol.  Temps as high as the factory cooler.    I had nothing else at the moment, what was I supposed to do.  Man and what pisses me off is that my coolest core is 65ºc, BInge dropped a shit load of temps with the HK block.  I might need to jump on one of those.  Use this for my AMD rig then


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

yup.

like it or not... someone will always have something better than everyone else.

i still have yet to dive into the HK block yet. 

although..

im thinking of making a acrylic top for them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yup.
> 
> like it or not... someone will always have something better than everyone else.
> 
> ...



 

I installed one on my buddies computer this week, we are finishing the water build onthe weekend.  Here are his specs.

Gigabyte x58-UD5 F5g
I7 920@21x200 1.39v 3841A554
TRUE 120
CORSAIR DOMINATORS PC1600@ 8-8-8-24 1T
PCP&C SILENCER® 750 QUAD
EVGA GTX 295
X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro Series
1 x WD VELOCIRAPTOR 300
Seagate 1TB
Antec 900
Vista Ultimate 64bit

he bought a new case, cooler master HAF 932 and water cooled now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> this is about it on air on this board, hot but stable
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090319/testing574.jpg



great job! 

believe it or not thats like running 50-55ºc on your Phenom.  Those temps are hot but ok on this CPU.  I would stay there until you get the bracket for your cooler or find a better cooling solution.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> not you.... other ppl.
> 
> there are guys with mcr220's here thinking that they are fine. NO WAY. you need a bigger rad ppl.



Hmm, my Black Ice Xtreme II 240 has done the job quite well, though I am looking at a better rad, since I want to see how cool I can get this thing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> this is about it on air on this board, hot but stable
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090319/testing574.jpg



you're back.



Paulieg said:


> Hmm, my Black Ice Xtreme II 240 has done the job quite well, though I am looking at a better rad, since I want to see how cool I can get this thing.



wasnt talking about you man. the xtreme rads a a bit different. you should be good with that rad as long as your happy with your temps. didnt we recommend that rad for you? 



trt740 said:


> thats with the noctua.



dont start again. i have nothing against the noctua. 

now stop priming and get to playing with some benchies and games.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> here is a good overclocking guide, curiously enough using my cooler
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-920-overclocking.html



every time you mention your cooler you have to do 10 push ups.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2009)

OK guys, let's play nice!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> No Chicken Patty thought those temps were with the stock cooler and recommended I wait for a bracket for my Noctua that's why I mentioned it again.



ah.... k. 

the BS ends here.

lets get along at least.

you dont have to like me though.

EDIT: whats with the bold? you trying to be bold here?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm going to give both of you infractions if this continues. Last warning.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for the record....
> 
> PULL is the best way to cool a rad second to push+pull.



Not for me. Push shames pull by a few degrees with my rads.

Are your rads shrouded?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey guys, how hot (very aproximitely) will an i7 run on a xig s-1283v at 3.6? 3.8? 4? Don't kill me if this was already said!


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Hey guys, how hot (very aproximitely) will an i7 run on a xig s-1283v at 3.6? 3.8? 4? Don't kill me if this was already said!



Why did you ask then?  This has already been addressed, but I guess I don't mind saying it again.  @ 3.6-3.8 your idle temps should be in the 40-50C and load should be in the 80C range.


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 20, 2009)

People asking about air cooler should check this lga1366 roundup by benchmarkreviews.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88649


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess I won't need WC then  hopefully I wont need crazy vcore to make it run at 3.6 to 4 range 

And thxs for the link!!!


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

WC is about 25+C cooler under load and gaming.  It's said that for every 10C you shave off of your temps your processor will last double it's projected lifetime at the higher temperature.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

Actually, my plan was buying s1283v for now and upgrading to WC later on... because a WC setup is 300$+ right? (a good one of course)

maybe I'll do only a 3.3 OC... I don't think I'll see a difference in gaming anyhow  I got 3 months infront of me to think about it anyways  Oh and I won't need to spend so much... I guess I'm not hardcore compared to you guys xD


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

You can run at stock and you will hardly notice a difference between the OC and stock speeds if you are running your memory @ 1600MHz+ unless you are encoding video/crunching numbers.  Your scores will increase and you'll do large things faster, but in games and day to day tasks the i7 @ stock is still blazing fast.  Give it a shot.

You are pretty much right about the water cooling though, but there are a lot of things you can do to reduce the costs.  You can do one of these loops.

Koolance 400 & XSPC top: $95
Swiftech Micro Res: $22
PA 120.3(or 120.2) directly from Thermochill: $95
3xYate Loon High Speed (88cfm): $9.90 @ jab-tech.com
Heatkiller 3.0: $70
8x BitsPower Shining Silver 1/2" ID fittings (same as DD fatboys): $16
7/16" cleaflex: $.35/foot
Taxes/Shipping then added on to that cost.  That's a quality loop.  Much like the one I use.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok so I said I'd try the push-pull with paired fans right?
idle: 7C off... Load: 6-7C off 
I'm now running almost as cool as I did without HT+Turbo on, even if it means a lot of noise


----------



## RevengE (Mar 20, 2009)

+1 to binge, my i7 is running stock right now I feel
Like I went from a chevy aveo to a Porsche 911 twin turbo. (AMD 9850 to Core i7)


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

thxs for the input Binge  anyone know if these OC well? and are they a better value than thye crucials?


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

I stay away from OCZ's DDR3.  For value that OCs, go crucial 1066 1333, or Supertalent 1333.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

what is a good oc with the crucials? I want my RAM at least 1600.... how about theses?


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

The thing is that those sticks aren't really rated at 1333.  They're tested by Corsair to run at an XMP profile of 1333 which is not the same as a JDEC standard.  Most likely those sticks will not overclock well.

Supertalent and Crucial "value" ram is the same sticks they use in higher grade modules up to 1866MHz.  The Crucial memory is exactly the same ICs as higher end models, but it is not tested as rigorously as how they will test the Ballistix.  As for Supertalent it is memory for overclocking, and they use memory that has gone through rigorous JDEC testing @ 1.5v.  At over 1.5v the overclock you can get is really up to luck, but you have great chances with Supertalent.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

hmmm.. I see... aren't these the same RAM as Crucials? If so, isn't that a better option because of the heatsinks? Anyways Imana stick with 3gb at 50$ from crucial  Why are the 1333 with cas 9 crucials cheaper? aren't they the exact same chips?

Off-topic: Binge, if you know anything about cases etc, can you suggest me a full-tower case? go in my sig and see what I found  Your help would be greatly appreciated  Oh and maybe for a nice bang/buck GPU... and maybe good case fans?


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

No, they are not the same memory as the crucials.  That particular set of GSkill will not overclock beyond it's rating very well.  It will run 1600MHz though or less.  Those heat spreaders are fine.  I hope you get the point here... each company has a different way of marketing and testing their memory, and sometimes they'll go from selling super quality during one generation of memory to being standard or below average in the next generation of memory.  The higher end GSkill Pi Blacks will overclock more than the silver ones because the ICs are different.  Honestly until you get to 50nm ICs on the ram you won't see a reason to spend a ton of money on these things.  That's why I support Crucial and Supertalent right now.  GSKill PIs at $99 being your best buy don't fit the company's current agenda.  I doubt they would be super awesome memory, but they will hit 1600MHz.  The Crucials and Supertalent on the other hand may go 1600 and beyond at cas 8-9 without passing the 1.65V mark because they are a higher standard JDEC.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 20, 2009)

If I had the choice right now, I'd get a Crucial 6Gb kit. The 1333 sticks are only 5 bucks more than the 1066 ones here anyway.
Actually, I'm kind of disappointed in my Corsairs atm.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

understood  IC is for example D9JNL? I'm set on the 50$ crucials then  or where can I buy CHEAP Heatspreaders? Is this really good? How bout these?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 20, 2009)

Forget heatspreaders, DDR3 doesn't run all that hot since the voltage is way lower.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

even if I want to OC to 1600? well then that's good  Thrackan... click on my sig and help me out  (going home... ttyl in 20 mins xD)


----------



## trt740 (Mar 20, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> People asking about air cooler should check this lga1366 roundup by benchmarkreviews.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88649



that reviews way off they are measuring socket temp and not core temps read this review and you will see I'm right

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-120-extreme-1366-rt-cpu-cooler-review-8.html


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

n-ster said:


> understood  IC is for example D9JNL? I'm set on the 50$ crucials then  or where can I buy CHEAP Heatspreaders? Is this really good? How bout these?





Thrackan said:


> Forget heatspreaders, DDR3 doesn't run all that hot since the voltage is way lower.





n-ster said:


> even if I want to OC to 1600? well then that's good  Thrackan... click on my sig and help me out  (going home... ttyl in 20 mins xD)



IC is Integrated Chip, so yes, D9JNL = IC.  You don't want CHEAP heatspreaders because they're more like heat blankets.  Really good heat spreaders are $10 each or like $40 for a set.  DDR3 DOES need them at higher voltages for longevity & stable overclocks, but they would do better off without them if you bought cheap heatspreaders.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

Even at 1.65~1.7V? is the 1st thing I linked (not heatspreaders but memory cooler) better to buy or should I opt for 10$ heatspreaders instead? any D9JNL chips for less than 70$ WITH not cheap heatspreaders? I can<t seem to find good but cheap Heatspreaders >.<


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

Like I said it's impossible to find non-expensive heat solutions for ram.

Enzotech Unicorn Heat Spreaders






Thermalright HR-07





ULTRA Thermal Memory Cooler with Heatpipes





All examples of good heatsinks for ram.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> The thing is that those sticks aren't really rated at 1333.  They're tested by Corsair to run at an XMP profile of 1333 which is not the same as a JDEC standard.  Most likely those sticks will not overclock well.
> 
> Supertalent and Crucial "value" ram is the same sticks they use in higher grade modules up to 1866MHz.  The Crucial memory is exactly the same ICs as higher end models, but it is not tested as rigorously as how they will test the Ballistix.  As for Supertalent it is memory for overclocking, and they use memory that has gone through rigorous JDEC testing @ 1.5v.  At over 1.5v the overclock you can get is really up to luck, but you have great chances with Supertalent.



I'm running the Super Talents right now. I'm testing at 1800mhz.


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm running the Super Talents right now. I'm testing at 1800mhz.



Case and point.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's an inexpensive heatspreader. I'm using them. It's all copper, and the sinks are hardly warm at 1800.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835110105


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

ty Paulie  How much do they cool compared to no HS? oh and they are permanent only apparently  gotta watch out if you need to RMA


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> I don't know why you copied my spec to the letter, but I'm glad it worked.  I really wish people would read more in this thread.
> 
> A while ago someone posted that they left something on the bottom of their block.  What kind of a block are you using?  Water?  AIR?  4.4GHz?  Well you just tweak it like I had to tweak my settings to get them.  I'm no rocket scientist guru but I have a method for problem solving.
> 
> ...




yes. i'll post pics of it. let me try and oc this new i7


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

i called crucial today....


dont laugh...










i asked if we could get a special batch of black PCB JNL/JNM chipped sticks.









NOPE.

the end.


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

Those bastards.  They need to understand that we are their market lol 

These just in


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

im not a system builder who sells 10k sticks a year.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

you get those binge?


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

Sure did.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 20, 2009)

Damn, this thread goes fast, I check this thread once or twice in a day and it has 5-6 more pages... 

Anyway, when did we have a name change for this thread?

I have 2 MC TDX for sale, anyone interested?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...or_Intel_I7Nehalem1366_for_MultiCore_CPU.html


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Damn, this thread goes fast, I check this thread once or twice in a day and it has 5-6 more pages...
> 
> Anyway, when did we have a name change for this thread?
> 
> ...



your not kidding. thats why i IM people lmao


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

im selling my swiftech apogee GTX with 1366 mount if anyone is interested. its the one with the copper top.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> Those bastards.  They need to understand that we are their market lol
> 
> These just in [url]http://c1.neweggimages.com/productimage/20-226-050-02.jpg[/URL]



What IC's are in those Redlines? The last DDR2 Redlines that Mushkins made were NOT Micron. They were just "decent" Elpida IC's that hardly overclocked. I hope these DDR3's are better.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

n-ster said:


> thxs for the input Binge  anyone know if these OC well? and are they a better value than thye crucials?



these also do 1866 99927t2 at 1.65v
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231224


----------



## RevengE (Mar 21, 2009)

I see the redlines are back, I wonder how good they will oc. I had a set of them awhile ago and they were good at least for what I was using them for.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What IC's are in those Redlines? The last DDR2 Redlines that Mushkins made were NOT Micron. They were just "decent" Elpida IC's that hardly overclocked. I hope these DDR3's are better.




yea, i have the good old 1g sticks that do 4-5-4-11 and when i saw the 2x2g kits i almost jumped till i saw the price, and lucky because they were "IMPOSTERS"


----------



## Binge (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> these also do 1866 99927t2 at 1.65v
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231224



I would never go to 9-9-9-27-T2 that's worthless.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> I would never go to 9-9-9-27-T2 that's worthless.



that is indeed pretty bad :shadedshu


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 21, 2009)

well got my other i7 to 4.0 finally. cpu-z coming


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

congrats FS


----------



## Bokteelo (Mar 21, 2009)

FS is your i7 running 4.0 24/7 on air?


----------



## mudkip (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey guys. I've a bit of a problem.

I can't get my i7 4Ghz stable!

For 3,6Ghz my settings are:

QPI x36
Uncore x16
Mem MP 8
CPU v.core 1.24v
QPI/VTT 1.2 v

For 3,8Ghz my settings are:

QPI x36
Uncore x18
Mem MP8
v.core 1.31v 
QPI/VTT 1.33v  (I know QPI/VTT is higher than v.core but it's 100% stable)

So I went for 4Ghz

20x200
QPi x36
Uncore x16
Mem MP 8
V.core up to 1.38v in BIOS 
QPi/VTT 1.40 or 1.35 v

I want to reach Mem @ 1600Mhz (That's factory speed) 7-7-7-24 and the uncore 3600Mhz.

Should I keep the QPI/VTT like this and  just raise the v.core?

Help needed


----------



## Binge (Mar 21, 2009)

Grats on your 3.6GHz overclock, but your description doesn't even begin to cover all of the options that you have at your disposal.  ALL i7 bios are pretty damn robust, so to give us 1/8th of the problem and then expect a great answer is completely unacceptable.

Please refer to all the previous help we've given.  The types of problem solving methods we use are all there.  This takes a lot of effort on your part and albeit frustrating it's even more frustrating to hear that you can't to begin with.  All the tools are right here.

The reason I'm so reluctant to help.  Ask anyone here that I try and help.  My information will show you all sorts of different ways you may have not thought to tweak your machine, but in the end it's up to the individual to push the chip.  Freaksavior for example spent 4 hours with me on MSN while I gave him step by step instructions based on my methods.  We only got about 1/4 the way through my process in those 4 hours and he eventually started fooling around himself and got the solution in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 21, 2009)

I forgot to tell that starting raising from 1.31 till 1.38v didn't help... it wasn't stable enough should I keep continue raising the v.core?


----------



## Binge (Mar 21, 2009)

I feel ignored...

Since you don't get it here is an example of the kind of information we need to help you.  This is a template based off of the DFI X58-T3eH8


> Genie BIOS Setting
> 
> CPU Feature
> Set VR Current Limit Max: Disabled
> ...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any knowledge on what "Isochronous support" means? I've been Googling it around for a bit, but I can't put a finger on it yet.

I do know that Enabling/Disabling is done in the Uncore section of my BIOS, and I believe it has something to do with the cross-core QuickPath Interconnects. It's just one of those words I can't translate in my mind


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> I would never go to 9-9-9-27-T2 that's worthless.



DDR3 1866 comes shipped at those settings


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 21, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> FS is your i7 running 4.0 24/7 on air?



water. but im redoing the water since it wasn't setup right


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> DDR3 1866 comes shipped at those settings



Still those timing are really poor. The more I look at kits, the more I'm sure that the Super Talent or Crucial kits are the only way to go. They are half the cost of more expensive kits, and you can chose your own cooling...either naked, the Enzotech's which are beautiful, the Vantec's which are cheap, and way better than most stock heatspreaders etc.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Still those timing a really poor. The more I look at kits, the more I'm sure that the Super Talent or Crucial kits are the only way to go. They are half the cost of more expensive kits, and you can chose your own cooling...either naked, the Enzotech's which are beautiful, the Vantec's which are cheap, and way better than most stock heatspreaders etc.



Maybe but that's the normal timing for ddr3 1866. Also anyone notice with these I7 920 chips that the x19 multiplier seems to overclock better?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't think so, high Baseclock is bad bad bad, core i7 is not like core 2 duo at all. It hates high baseclock.

I see you're running 205x19, in my case 195x20 has better stability (lower qpi link speed and uncore).


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Maybe but that's the normal timing for ddr3 1866. Also anyone notice with these I7 920 chips that the x19 multiplier seems to overclock better?



Yup. I've had higher overclocks on 19x too.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yup. I've had higher overclocks on 19x too.



still cannot get 4.0ghz stable , this board has a bunch of tweaks but just not enough and the phase power is only 5+2. I can hit 4.0ghz and am stable at Prime blend and OCCT but not small ftt. The best I can do is 19x205, my hottest core hits 80c and the lowest 75c, frustrating I can taste 4.0ghz,  but still hell of a value for 219.00


----------



## mudkip (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> still cannot get 4.0ghz stable , this board has a bunch of tweaks but just not enough and the phase power is only 5+1. I can hit 4.0ghz and am stable at Prime blend and OCCT but not small ftt. The best I can do is 19x205, my hottest core hits 80c and the lowest 75c, frustrating I can taste 4.0ghz,  but still hell of a value for 219.00



Maby it is because of your noctua


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Maby it is because of your noctua



Your most likely right on water it would do 4.0ghz no problem but it would take 1.425v or so Just too much voltage needed for this air cooler.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Your most likely right on water it would do 4.0ghz no problem but it would take 1.425v or so *( mudkip three posts member since Dec 2008, alter ego? but still true)* Just too much voltage needed for this air cooler.



lol I was just kidding...

I couldn't get my i7 stable @ 4ghz... Then i just raised the voltage and ended with 1.43v 

I started for the 4Ghz quest this morning... 

First try: 1.45v on the core and QPI/VTT auto ,motherboard does what? 1.53v LOL
Then I tried lowering the v.core and the QPI/VTT voltage ,result : not stable..

Now I'm on 1.43v. core and QPI/VTT 1.53v , because of the auto setting. I'm going to adjust the QPI/VTT manually soon.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

mudkip said:


> lol I was just kidding...
> 
> I couldn't get my i7 stable @ 4ghz... Then i just raised the voltage and ended with 1.43v
> 
> ...




okay then good luck to ya


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2009)

Running 1 hour AUTO of OCCP, medium data set (default) at 200x20 = 4GHz

Half way through the test, will report back if it passed, hopefully.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Running 1 hour AUTO of OCCP, medium data set (default) at 200x20 = 4GHz
> 
> Half way through the test, will report back if it passed, hopefully.



mine passes that test as well but fails prime small fft, try that


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll do that after 30 mins (assume it passed OCCT).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I'll do that after 30 mins (assume it passed OCCT).



i've never ran any stess test on this setup.  Been Crunching at 4GHz for over 2 months now, not one BSOD, not one restart.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've never ran any stess test on this setup.  Been Crunching at 4GHz for over 2 months now, not one BSOD, not one restart.



Mine would run fine 24/7 at 4.0ghz , because nothing uses 100 percent of the cores all the time , but it's not truly considered stable until at least 3 hours of prime small ftt and then blend. That doesn't mean that for everyday use it wouldn't be stable. Sometimes we go a bit over the top with stability testing.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2009)

Benching is a different story though, I think I saw most of us could bench at 4.2GHz (3dmark)

But I yet to find any setting that stable under prime or OCCT over 3.9GHz


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Benching is a different story though, I think I saw most of us could bench at 4.2GHz (3dmark)
> 
> But I yet to find any setting that stable under prime or OCCT over 3.9GHz



read the guides I posted in my signature, your board is alot better than mine and should do over 4.0ghz no problem. Also read this thread and post on it it will help you.  

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=209013&highlight=gigabyte+extreme+x58


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Mine would run fine 24/7 at 4.0ghz , because nothing uses 100 percent of the cores all the time , but it's not truly considered stable until at least 3 hours of prime small ftt and then blend. That doesn't mean that for everyday use it wouldn't be stable. Sometimes we go a bit over the top with stability testing.



I don't get what is the difference from a stress test stable system, to my system?  Is mine unstable?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> You won't know until you run prime95 fft, which puts 100 percent load on all 4 core 100 percent of the time for at least 3 hours.



i've crunched for 86 hours, and you are telling me this is not stable?  Crunching puts out more heat even than prime, weird but it does.  About a full 3-4º more.

I dont know, i used to be those that had an anal over not passing prime.  I had lots of fun trying to pass prime when I did.  Figured that while you restart 20 times because it fails and put the load you are putting on your rig, I can crunch away for the last 86 hours without having any stability issues.  To each their own.  I could care less about stress tests anymore.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Mine would run fine 24/7 at 4.0ghz , because nothing uses 100 percent of the cores all the time , but it's not truly considered stable until at least 3 hours of prime small ftt and then blend. That doesn't mean that for everyday use it wouldn't be stable. Sometimes we go a bit over the top with stability testing.





Chicken Patty said:


> i've crunched for 86 hours, and you are telling me this is not stable?  Crunching puts out more heat even than prime, weird but it does.  About a full 3-4º more.
> 
> I dont know, i used to be those that had an anal over not passing prime.  I had lots of fun trying to pass prime when I did.  Figured that while you restart 20 times because it fails and put the load you are putting on your rig, I can crunch away for the last 86 hours without having any stability issues.  To each their own.  I could care less about stress tests anymore.



Nope not telling you anything just posting what most overclocker consider stable, if your happy I'm happy. I was just answering your question.   Also you missed part of my post when I said we go overboard with testing stability some times.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Nope not telling you anything just posting what most overclocker consider stable, if your happy I'm happy. I was just answering your question.   Also you missed part of my post when I said we go overboard with testing stability some times.



Well, you shouldn't go by what most people say, if it does not crash for me, while crunching, gaming, browsing, benchmarking, etc its stable.  for a computer to be unstable it has to crash, mine hasnt.  THe day it does, I just simply tweak it, just as anybody would if they fail a stress test.

I did see that part of your post and I was not referring to going overboard with stability, I was referring to stress tests in general.  Pointless IMO.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2009)

just start using the damn thing and move on. occt, p95, etc, are pointless in this thread. use the  computer already.

have fun, play games, bench the fucker but damn... no one is interested in stress testing anymore. the past 6 pages are nothing but stress testing talk. geez

im not attacking you either.... its just getting boring having to check back every few mins to find more of the same old stress testing talk. post something different.

and remember my rule...


PICS ARE REQUIRED!!!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, you shouldn't go by what most people say, if it does not crash for me, while crunching, gaming, browsing, benchmarking, etc its stable.  for a computer to be unstable it has to crash, mine hasnt.  THe day it does, I just simply tweak it, just as anybody would if they fail a stress test.
> 
> I did see that part of your post and I was not referring to going overboard with stability, I was referring to stress tests in general.  Pointless IMO.



Hey if it works for you then go with it and what I quoted you isn't what most people say, it's what every site including this one says is the method to finding a stable oced clock on a cpu, prime95, occt, intel burn in and several other testes are use. I'm not sure why your so bent out of shape you asked a question and I gave you the answer that 99.9 percent of over clockers would give you. There has to be a standard for everything and that is the general benchmark that is set. I didn't set it up that way but that's how it was explained to me. You asked a question and I answered it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2009)

I just don't feel satisfy until it's stable under prime, lol.

I could run it just fine at 4.2GHz (passed all kind of benchmarks and games, except prime95).

It just like you're eating a hot and nice bowl of soup, and suddenly, you saw a bug in it.

I guess everyone has their own standard about stability, and since I couldn't pass prime, I couldn't tell myself it's 100% stable...


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

yea, i think it's a personal thing, i have never run any real stress tests, I never saw the need, i am more like CP,
 if it's running good i am happy, if it starts failing then tune it and move on.

but i have done mem test to rule out the memory as issues. plus fdefrag.

But i couldn't see putting my computer thru a torture test for many hours, my preference is to jump into a game and start blasting people, 
if it's running fine and my temps are cool, then so am i


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I just don't feel satisfy until it's stable under prime, lol.
> 
> I could run it just fine at 4.2GHz (passed all kind of benchmarks and games, except prime95).
> 
> ...



did you read that thread and post on it to see if you can get some settings.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=209013&highlight=gigabyte+extreme+x58


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Hey if it works for you then go with it and what I quoted you isn't what most people say, it's what every site including this one says is the method to finding a stable oced clock on a cpu, prime95, occt, intel burn in and several other testes are use. I'm not sure why your so bent out of shape you asked a question and I gave you the answer that 99.9 percent of over clockers would give you. There has to be a standard for everything and that is the general benchmark that is set. I didn't set it up that way but that's how it was explained to me. You asked a question and I answered it.



I'm not so bent out of shape, and it just pisses me off that people ask me if I pass prime, and when I say I havent ran it they just jump and say its not considered stable.  I could care less what people think, but they just get so anal about it.  What makes a computer unstable?  Crashing, BSOD's etc.

If your computer doesn't come across it why is it considered "unstable"  It might crash two months from now, but what if you wouldn't have stopped your stress test at 12 hours, it might fail at 20 hours.  You get my point.

The solution is build a computer strictly for stress testing.  First one to fail is not stable.  Its just ridiculous how far stress testing has gotten up peoples ass.

Oh and TRT im not targeting this to you bro, I appreciate you answering, im speaking in general my opinion.  Please nobody take this as a personal attack.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> did you read that thread and post on it to see if you can get some settings.



why does someone else need to tell you some settings?

you cant figure it out?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> did you read that thread and post on it to see if you can get some settings.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=209013&highlight=gigabyte+extreme+x58



Already did, just not all.

I didn't see any of them in the last 15 pages of that link using the baseclock of 200 and 20x multi (included screenshot of stress testing).

Mostly are, <200 and 2x multi 

I'm searching for solutions that do not need turbo mode to cross 4GHz barrier.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> why does someone else need to tell you some settings?
> 
> you cant figure it out?



they don't need to but it's what called being helpful and sharing your success with other, generally most people like to help other and it can save a bit of frustration. I personnally remember  helping certain people flash there maximus to rampages and helping them overclock there Qx9650's but hey thats just me. The other side of the coin is not helping and then letting someone suffer through to see if they can do it on their own, and if they can't well then you can feel like your better than they are or more successful. However, if they can struggle through on their own there might be a bit of satisfaction on their part I suppose.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2009)

I think read is enough.

Beside, I'm too lazy to create an account there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> they don't need to but it's what called being helpful and sharing your success with other, generally most people like to help other and it can save a bit of frustration. I personnally remember  hrlping several people flash there maximus to rampages and helping them overclock there Qx9650's but hey thats just me.



true... and you know i helped with that too but this is different.

every board and chip is different.

the WHOLE thing that makes a good OC on i7 is the mobo.

thats why i've suggested the boards that i did.

they are known awesome OCers. 

a crap board is going to make for not as good of an OC. 

thats been proven... here.... XS.... and other places.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2009)

I think the link that he gave me are for GIGA boards...

Is my board crappy?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> true... and you know i helped with that too but this is different.
> 
> every board and chip is different.
> 
> ...



after seen what my DFI has done with my Phenom 9950, I will def. vouch for DFI.  The phenom II has not even been pushed at all yet, did 3.9 GHz with a breeze on the factory heat sink.  I am not comparing CPU's I am talking about the difference in boards.  I had an ASUS for my 9950, and now my DFI overclocked it on factory cooler, what my asus was only able to do under water.

as far as i7, Binge, went from needed like 1.5v for 4.2ghz probably not stable, to needing 1.35v for 4.2 GHz stable.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I think the link that he gave me are for GIGA boards...
> 
> Is my board crappy?



i didnt mean it that way.

im just saying...

a low/mid range mobo is not going to perform as well as once thats built more tough for OCing.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i didnt mean it that way.
> 
> im just saying...
> 
> a low/mid range mobo is not going to perform as well as once thats built more tough for OCing.




Well it all depends whats crap. None of these X58 boards are crap compared to 775 boards and as far as I can tell mines the least expensive here and 3.9ghz I would hardly say is crap but you do get what you pay for. However, his Gigabyte board is on par with yours fits if not better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Well it all depends whats crap. None of these X58 boards are crap compared to 775 boards and as far as I can tell mines the least expensive here and 3.9ghz I would hardly say is crap but you do get what you pay for.



the difference in your board which is NOT crap at all, to a board that is higher end can be the final 200-300 Mhz you or somebody might be looking for.  Just depends how anal you are about it.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the difference in your board which is NOT crap at all, to a board that is higher end can be the final 200-300 Mhz you or somebody might be looking for.



and most likely some missing bios options or it might match the higher end boards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> and most likey some missing bios options.



indeed.  Sometimes those little extra tweaks in the BIOS make the difference.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I think the link that he gave me are for GIGA boards...
> 
> Is my board crappy?



My friend, Gigabyte is NEVER crap.

Just remember that.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

From my expierience with 3 - 920's, plus several people i know and lots of reading, the bigest factor to getting good OC's on the i7 is the chip itself and not the board, yes you buy a low end board with cheap PWM and the cpu gets variable volts across the Vtt, vdimm and vcore it;s gonna crash more or not OC as welll, but most boards are very close,  Also you get a board with a bad bios then you might not get the minor changes which get you the last umph, but it will still do the major clocking if it's a good chip.

and with that being said, and from reading a lot on lots of forums, I personally feel the chip is the BIGEST factor in OC'ing with the i7.

Some chips jsut don't like to do high Bclocks, or need lots of voltage over a certian clock speed or run hot, that is where you will be finding yoru self limited. 

Look in my sig, i got my best OC from a Gig UD4P, it's 3rd from the top OL, and it's a fantastic board. but i had chips which couldn't go about 190 Bclock no matter what i did and what board they were on....

that is my 2c on that///


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> From my expierience with 3 - 920's, plus several people i know and lots of reading, the bigest factor to getting good OC's on the i7 is the chip itself and not the board, yes you buy a low end board with cheap PWM and the cpu gets variable volts across the Vtt, vdimm and vcore it;s gonna crash more or not OC as welll, but most boards are very close,  Also you get a board wit ha bad bios the nyou might not get the minor changes which get you the last unph, but it will still do the major clocking if it's a good chip.
> 
> and with that being said, and from reading a lot on lots of forums, I personally feel the chip is the BIGEST factor in OC'ing with the i7.
> 
> ...





completely true.  the memory controllers on each CPu is different, come across a CPU with a weak memory controller and there you go, you will have a hard time getting a good stable clock.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm interested in the real world DO chips and if they really run cooler, plus the new 950's...
that could be the next evolution, running cooler and more stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I'm interested in the real world DO chips and if they really run cooler, plus the new 950's...
> that could be the next evolution, running cooler and more stable.



they are supposed to run cooler, hopefully.  If they do Im jumping on one


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2009)

OK, I just received my new EK Supreme LT water block. I went with this block because everyone is out of HK backplates, and I was not going to install a block without one. So...I'm amazed. This block is literally 7 degrees cooler at idle and 9c cooler on full load as compared to my Dtek Fusion V2. I really didn't expect this. Especially not from a $50 block.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2009)

pics please.


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Maybe but that's the normal timing for ddr3 1866. Also anyone notice with these I7 920 chips that the x19 multiplier seems to overclock better?



Actually 1866 I've seen CAS 7, but no I have not noticed that because my chip does not have that phenomena.  There are some chips that don't do well @ x20 or higher, and some that do.  It's luck of the draw.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

Paulieg, thats great.  As FIT asked, did you get any pics of the block   Show us some pron.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Paulieg, thats great.  As FIT asked, did you get any pics of the block   Show us some pron.



I'll post some pics later tonight, after the kids go to bed. I will say that I'm doing an OCCT run right now, and after 15 minutes in, it won't break 62c, and that's with just an XSPC RX240 Rad and a couple of low speed yate loons. The only other difference in my setup is that I'm testing some Noctua NT-H1 instead of the usual MX-2.


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2009)

I heard it was either Noctua or Tuniq that is better than MX-2.  Interesting stuff Paulie   Gonna post one of the OCCT readouts after it's done of the hottest core?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> I heard it was either Noctua or Tuniq that is better than MX-2.  Interesting stuff Paulie   Gonna post one of the OCCT readouts after it's done of the hottest core?



Yup. I'll post a readout in about 10 minutes. I am really pleasantly surprised right now.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool paulie I would like to see this as well!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's the OCCT readout. Running on 1.375v right now. Pics after the kids go to bed, and I take care of my wife...she's having a couple glasses of wine right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

paulie thats awesome bro.  EK FTW. We look forward to the pictures.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 22, 2009)

+1 that is awesome.  LOL taking care of the wife haha I thought that was funny.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2009)

Here she is. Sorry for the mess. Haven't secured the clamps yet, etc.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2009)

i'll double check but i think you need it the other way.

i'll explain more if im right. not too sure as of now.

looks good though.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 22, 2009)

*Now those are some sweet Pics' Especially that board...*




Paulieg said:


> Here she is. Sorry for the mess. Haven't secured the clamps yet, etc.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090321/S7300508.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090321/S7300509.jpg


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2009)

yep.

turn your block 90 degrees either way..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2009)

also... 

you could water the NB....


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> also...
> 
> you could water the NB....
> 
> ...




Honda over at XS says that the orientation that I have the block at now gave the best temps. I really don't plan to WC the NB since this board is heading to SV next week, but I do plan to cool the NB on my Blood Rage, whenever it gets here. 

http://67.90.82.13/forums/showthread.php?t=219081


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2009)

So my thermal grease (Shin-Etsu x23-7783D) has finally set in. 

Ambient temps:





Unrealistically high load:





The only reason I do core damage for 1 min is that after 72 hours of running BIONC and folding my cpu doesn't even get that hot.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> So my thermal grease has finally set in.
> 
> Ambient temps:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090322/RealTemp5am.jpg
> ...



I'll run core damage in a bit to compare. What's your actual vcore here?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

great temps binge, what rad a PA120.3???


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> So my thermal grease has finally set in.
> 
> Ambient temps:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090322/RealTemp5am.jpg
> ...





WhaT GREEEEZE DO YOU USE?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> WhaT GREEEEZE DO YOU USE?



that and also what voltage was used during that run of core damage?


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2009)

Shine Etsu x23-7783D, the Vcore is 1.408V in bios, the multimeter reads 1.408V


----------



## mudkip (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm making a list of Core i7 batches so we can have a good view on which batches are good and which are bad. 
Therefore I'd like your batch numbers , your highest STABLE overclock ,and your Vcore and QPI/VTT (QPI/DRAM) voltage. 

E.G.

Core i7 920 #3838B153 Stable @ 1.35 Vcore , 1.32v QPI/VTT

This will also be posted on others forums. I'll keep the list up-to-date myself.

Thank you guys and don't forget to post your Core i7 batches!


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2009)

Mudkip, check this out: i7 Batch List

We later determined that there is no good or bad batch.  Every single chip has the chance to be a winner or a bad apple.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm going to make one last attempt to get to 4Ghz Prime stable using a lot of volties, but I have one tiny project I want to fix first.
To give you a small hint: Stock and aftermarket coolers *do* mix.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> Mudkip, check this out: i7 Batch List
> 
> We later determined that there is no good or bad batch.  Every single chip has the chance to be a winner or a bad apple.



the same way i've seen B batches hitting some high clocks with minimal voltages, I see A batches doing the same.  Its just luck with the i7.  Although usually B batches are good, but I have seen some bad B batch CPU's.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> Mudkip, check this out: i7 Batch List
> 
> We later determined that there is no good or bad batch.  Every single chip has the chance to be a winner or a bad apple.


Really intresting. I've heard that batch 3835xxx was good but I'm not sure about it.

I did a little overclocking today:

As you guys know I can't reach 4Ghz normally.. but today I started to play with the 21 multiplier.

Normally I run 3,8Ghz 100% stable:

20x190 HT on
QPPx36
Mem Multiplier 8 , 7-7-7-20
Uncore x18
1.31vcore
1.31QPI/VTT

When I started with the 21 multiplier I set the QPI/VTT votlage on 1.5v and the memory voltage on 1.66v and 1.2 for the Vcore.

21x182 @ 1.22v it was stable but not stress stable...
Also memory refused to work... I raised the memory till 1.68 , 1.70 , 1,72 and finally 1,74v . Memory was finally stable! Then I raised the vcore and ended with 1.275v. Then I had to ran OCCT if it was stable. OCCT passed succesfully with large data set and the temps didn't go higher then 64 degrees. Tomorrow I'm going to lower the QPI/VTT voltage.

Settings for today:

21x182
QPI x36
Uncore x20
Memory multiplier 10 , 8-8-8-24 @ 1.74v
1.275 Vcore
QPI/VTT 1.5v


My batch number: 3841A403












*Is 1.74v for the memory dangerous? I'm afraid my sticks will die. Normally it's rated for 1.65v @ 7-7-7-24*


----------



## n-ster (Mar 24, 2009)

Nah... 1.74v is fine... never knew OCZs could OC to 1820... especially not those! making the opiniom i have on ocz change... especially after hesitating ever since Binge and some others told me they would stay away from OCZ


----------



## Binge (Mar 25, 2009)

mudkip said:


> *Is 1.74v for the memory dangerous? I'm afraid my sticks will die. Normally it's rated for 1.65v @ 7-7-7-24*



No.  As long as your memory is within .5v of your QPI then there is no risk to your CPU.  The DRAM is like any other piece of hardware if you go above spec it will have lower expected life, but here's the catch.  They've already done it to you because current DDR3 is really rated for 1.5V.  They sticker it at 1.65V because they want to sell faster memory. yadda yadda... lots of useless info, but something you should know is that putting your QPI up that high could be dangerous to the CPU.  Most boards I play with... when you set the QPI that high the number field turns RED.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2009)

ive run ddr3 up to 2.3v and its still kickin today.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> No.  As long as your memory is within .5v of your QPI then there is no risk to your CPU.  The DRAM is like any other piece of hardware if you go above spec it will have lower expected life, but here's the catch.  They've already done it to you because current DDR3 is really rated for 1.5V.  They sticker it at 1.65V because they want to sell faster memory. yadda yadda... lots of useless info, but something you should know is that putting your QPI up that high could be dangerous to the CPU.  Most boards I play with... when you set the QPI that high the number field turns RED.



n my motherboard this voltage is ''purple'' and it starts with the red zone at 1.6v or something like that. Anyway I lowered the QPI/VTT voltage to 1.375v and I've ran 1 hour OCCT large data set stable.






Do you think this voltage is safe?


----------



## Binge (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah I think that voltage is safe and your temps are a lot better.  Impressive results on air, really impressive.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 25, 2009)

Can somebody please tell me why my memory @ 1820Mhz is slower than memory running on 1600Mhz?

Bench 1:

Core i7@ 4Ghz
QPIx36 = 3600Mhz
Uncore x18
Memory multiplier 8 @ 7-7-7-20






Bench 2
Core i7 @ 3,822Ghz
QPI x36 = 3276Mhz
Uncore x20
Memory multiplier x10 @ 8-8-8-24











Is it because the QPI link is higher?


----------



## Binge (Mar 25, 2009)

It's not slower, it's just not that much faster.  And your Cache is not your ram d00d.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's not slower, it's just not that much faster.  And your Cache is not your ram d00d.



Why is the cache slower?


----------



## Binge (Mar 25, 2009)

It doesn't really matter.  The latency is less on the cache with the overclock.  I prefer latency being lower over transfer rates sometimes.  That's a quirk of your CPU.  Nothing I can give you an answer on.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 25, 2009)

Super pi tends to crash when I run it. I can open the .exe but when I select 1M en ok ... it goes for the 1st loop but then crash..

I tried everything ...

higher the vcore higher volt for mem and qpi ... set the timings higher for the mem nothing helps. Sometimes it runs though. 













Probleemhandtekening:
  Gebeurtenisnaam van probleem:	APPCRASH
  Naam van de toepassing:	super_pi_mod.exe
  Versie van toepassing:	0.0.0.0
  Tijdstempel van toepassing:	624c1f35
  Naam van foutmodule:	StackHash_1c9e
  Versie van foutmodule:	0.0.0.0
  Tijdstempel van foutmodule:	00000000
  Uitzonderingscode:	c0000005
  Uitzonderingsmarge:	00000019
  Versie van besturingssysteem:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
  Landinstelling-id:	1043
  Aanvullende informatie 1:	1c9e
  Aanvullende informatie 2:	3c60aace7b9b62cbef45a6076b15b137
  Aanvullende informatie 3:	7f76
  Aanvullende informatie 4:	f08a180f2e927c5a420c5f6ba3f97ba5


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey, another Dutchie


----------



## mudkip (Mar 25, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Hey, another Dutchie



maby we can hang out some time


----------



## mudkip (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok guys... I had luck this time.. super pi worked!

Here are my results:


----------



## Binge (Mar 25, 2009)

Good results mudkip!  I'm glad to see you're getting the hang of it


----------



## mudkip (Mar 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> Good results mudkip!  I'm glad to see you're getting the hang of it



Oh and did I show you this?






















21x182 @ 1.28125 vcore
QPI x36
Uncore x20
Mem MP 10, 910 Mhz @ 1.74v , 8-8-8-20
QPI/VTT voltage *1.39v*

Bit high though...

edit : oh wait I did show you these screens already


----------



## Binge (Mar 25, 2009)

VTT isn't really all that high.  A good OC for the low Vcore.  If you want praise you are sure getting it, trust me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2009)

something is being a bastard...


----------



## mudkip (Mar 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> something is being a bastard...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090325/Capture005609.jpg



Seems like a good score?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

what you thinking FIT?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

mudkip, great runs and overclock.  Like Binge said, glad you getting the hang of it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what you thinking FIT?



i need to figure out why this DFI hates OC on the pcie bus. prolly needs more pciV

i need some cold air. thank god its getting cold again these next few days.

thats all air though.


----------



## Binge (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't OC the PCI-E on the UT.  It does nothing.  0 score increase.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2009)

i actually got ~1000pts at 113mhz but it refuses to allow SLI aver 200bclk now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2009)

WTF....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

whats wrong with that fit? Our those screenies yours?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2009)

no but thats insane for a 920


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no but thats insane for a 920



that I totally agree.  But since you put WTF, I thought there was somethinkg odd about it.  Stared at it for like five minutes


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2009)

That's speed! Too bad it isn't your speed...


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

Just wanted to see how far i can go.






lol xD \

on air , didn't try further


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Just wanted to see how far i can go.
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/o6xuuf.png
> 
> lol xD



hey nice numbes for the i7 920, great work~


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> WTF....
> 
> http://www.pt1t.eu/public/X58/P6T6_revo/P6T6_revo_920_Valid_231.png
> 
> http://www.pt1t.eu/public/X58/P6T6_revo/P6T6_revo_920_32M_7min46.png



*Here the system that did those numbers, =*


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *Here the system that did those numbers, =*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.matbe.com/images/biblio/art_asus-p6t6-ws-revolution-x58-et-nf20/000000084430.jpg



Really extreme!

Here are my new personal records btw:


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Really extreme!
> 
> Here are my new personal records btw:
> 
> ...



Again very impressive, sub 10 super Pi's are always cool, I remember CP told me to disable hyperthreading so you go down to 4 -4 cores/threads and you should gain a few points off that SuperPi.,

Also look in you task manager and see what you can turn off, every little bit helps,  Got to roll into the sub 9's , your so close.
\
excellent effort!


----------



## Binge (Mar 26, 2009)

Remember to post those results with CPU-z screen as well to see what kind of overclock you used to get those scores   It's all really useful information.  Ram info is also important.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Again very impressive, sub 10 super Pi's are always cool, I remember CP told me to disable hyperthreading so you go down to 4 -4 cores/threads and you should gain a few points off that SuperPi.,
> 
> Also look in you task manager and see what you can turn off, every little bit helps,  Got to roll into the sub 9's , your so close.
> \
> excellent effort!



Hmm i didn't think about disabling HT.. will try again soon!


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm disabling HT.. be right back soon.

Binge.. I will


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok done.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

But now i've another problem.. my windows is acting weird.. I can't go into control panel ... when I click on an image.. the screen won't pop up.. wth is this?

I'm back at 3,8Ghz @ 1.28v btw


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2009)

restart


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> restart



doesn't help.. will try ''safe mode'' brb


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

that's strange, disabling hyperthreading should not effect your OS, maybe you corrupted something when you were running the benchies. Or your cpu OC is unstable.

take a look at yoru performance monitor and see what it's doing


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> that's strange, disabling hyperthreading should not effect your OS, maybe you corrupted something when you were running the benchies. Or your cpu OC is unstable.
> 
> take a look at yoru performance monitor and see what it's doing



I'm back to my normal oc now.

3,8Ghz @ 1,28v 100% stable.

But before i went for the 4,4Ghz I disabled all ''eye candy'' settings in control panel / system, .and I went to services.msc and stopped a few processes but now i'm back to my normal oc and windows is acting weird HMMMMM...

I tried to right click on dekstop-> personalization .. nothing happend..Went back to ''safe boot'' and i discovered that I had to enable the ''themes'' services. Well I did that.. Now I have Aro again but windows is still acting wierd.. i do have sound though and everything else is fine except windows explorer.exe


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

man your getting so close to the sub 9 pi's, great job!


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> man your getting so close to the sub 9 pi's, great job!



I won't go extreme like this anymore.

Btw first time a windows broke because of overclocking lmao..

Now i've to reinstall -.-


----------



## csendesmark (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi there!
I need some help 
Today I will get my:
i7 920
GA-EX58-EXTREME
and Kingmax DDR3-1600 3GB TC kit

I wanna rock my new rig, and I have to know:
Required turn off the energy saver features to get bigger stability when I overclocking the CPU?

THX


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

csendesmark said:


> Hi there!
> I need some help
> Today I will get my:
> i7 920
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2009)

Currently running an hour of prime on 1.4750 vCore (1.440 in CPU-Z) and 1.440 QPI... still running.

Might be able to get 4.0 Ghz stable like that.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 26, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Currently running an hour of prime on 1.4750 vCore (1.440 in CPU-Z) and 1.440 QPI... still running.
> 
> Might be able to get 4.0 Ghz stable like that.



Man, that's a high vcore for 4.0ghz. There is either some other tweak you're missing or you kinda have a bum chip.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2009)

Either of those reasons yeah, but I'm not aiming for a 24/7 4Ghz OC anymore, just want to touch and taste it


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I won't go extreme like this anymore.
> 
> Btw first time a windows broke because of overclocking lmao..
> 
> Now i've to reinstall -.-



Don't let it discourage you. You get used to it. lol. Just make sure to keep all of your important info on a different drive or partition. Eases the reinstall blues. lol.

And just as a tip, it's usually unstable ram that corrupts Windows during OCing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

great runs mudkip.  HT off did help you heh?  I have been extremely lazy to try anything new myself, i've been enjoying the rig a lot


----------



## Binge (Mar 26, 2009)

This was a surprise.  I was certain I'd find HyperX chips on these Mushkin Redlines, but this is what I got instead.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> This was a surprise.  I was certain I'd find HyperX chips on these Mushkin Redlines, but this is what I got instead.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090326/Elpida.jpg



I'm hearing that there is a shortage of Hyper-X chips, which is why they are only in a few of the more expensive sticks. The DDR3 market is dominated by Elpida mid-high end IC's. That's what a friend of mine in the memory industry has told me.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> This was a surprise.  I was certain I'd find HyperX chips on these Mushkin Redlines, but this is what I got instead.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090326/Elpida.jpg




*BOING*

Damn, i thought so to, but i'm sure there high binned midrange...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2009)

3 hours and 40 minutes on 4Ghz... personal record 
Not gonna run it overnight, I need my sleep now. Will do a longer run tomorrow.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> 3 hours and 40 minutes on 4Ghz... personal record
> Not gonna run it overnight, I need my sleep now. Will do a longer run tomorrow.



 Nice!



Wile E said:


> Don't let it discourage you. You get used to it. lol. Just make sure to keep all of your important info on a different drive or partition. Eases the reinstall blues. lol.
> 
> And just as a tip, it's usually unstable ram that corrupts Windows during OCing.



Yeah it's really weird.. I'll have to reinstall again. But I won't oc to 4,5Ghz anymore.. that was too crazy for just on air


----------



## Binge (Mar 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *BOING*
> 
> Damn, i thought so to, but i'm sure there high binned midrange...



The sticks are pretty good.  No gains in my max OC, but my max OC seems a lot more stable now.  I've also noticed some great response in applications to the change in memory.  Primarily in online games.


----------



## Binge (Mar 27, 2009)

bling!  2k ram.  Still not as good as HyperX though


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> bling!  2k ram.  Still not as good as HyperX though
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090326/redlineOC2410.jpg





nice push there, lots to think about with these new i7 settings


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like I finally may have the chance to go i7.  Can I get some suggestions on decent OC boards?  I was not happy with my last DFI, so let's not go there.  I'd like PCI-e spacing that will allow tri-sli on dual-slot cards if at all possible.  All other boards are welcome at this time.

Fire away, and thanks in advance.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 27, 2009)

If not DFI then Foxconn Blood Rage or maybe the Gigabyte x58 Extreme. Though I gotta say, even though I just sold my DFI in favor of the Blood Rage, it was a solid board.


----------



## Binge (Mar 27, 2009)

DFI (T3eH8 if you like more options, T3eH6 if you want an easier OC but not max OC), Gigabyte X58-UD4P, EVGA SLI, Biostar(meh), and MSI(any of their boards are good).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## The Haunted (Mar 27, 2009)

Biostar just released a new beta bios that improve the memory compatibility.
It allow the use of xmp profiles. This should resolve the problems some people had with getting 1600+ mhz on certain sticks. http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=49;t=000075


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

i should hit 18k easy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

from cold storm for comparison...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

Fits, here is my benching CPU clock.. Forgot to save my ram timings the last time I was in bios.. lol..


----------



## mudkip (Mar 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Fits, here is my benching CPU clock.. Forgot to save my ram timings the last time I was in bios.. lol..
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090327/Q9550 SLI PCmark06 2.jpg



You know this topic is about Core i7?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> You know this topic is about Core i7?



i asked him to post it here for a comparison for i7 and 775 in pcmark05 since no one else is going to run pcmark


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> You know this topic is about Core i7?



I was just doing what a fellow Member (& friend) asked me to do...


----------



## mudkip (Mar 27, 2009)

are those GTX280 facotry overclocked or did you overclock that yourself? i can't go higher than 1200Mhz for the memory.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> are those GTX280 facotry overclocked or did you overclock that yourself? i can't go higher than 1200Mhz for the memory.



Their Both Vanilla version cards. Highest on one card is 756/1502/1377


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for the comparisons guys.  big difference.  FIT was that with the SSD's?   Howeve as far as boards, the results that people have gotten with the DFI's have been amazing.  They are the way to go with X58.  Other than that I think most boards release for X58 have been rather good.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Their Both Vanilla version cards. Highest on one card is 756/1502/1377



Wow that's f'ing insane! 
 How much did you pay for them?

I have he XFX standard version overclocked to 713/1534/1200 stable , stock : 602/1105. with v.core mod I can get higher till 734/1200... I paid about 240 euro's for it ( 320 USD , 224GBP). But seeing your cards makes me jealous...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

huh? my gtx260s have done 790mhz core.

i guess im extreme?


----------



## mudkip (Mar 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> huh? my gtx260s have done 790mhz core.
> 
> i guess im extreme?



I have probably a bad batch.. but I think that GTX260 can overclock higher.. btw are you talking about 55nm version or 65nm?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

65nm 192sp is the best OCer from my experience. i've had all 3 versions and i like it the best.

have you added more voltage?


----------



## mudkip (Mar 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 65nm 192sp is the best OCer from my experience. i've had all 3 versions and i like it the best.
> 
> have you added more voltage?



I tried till 1.8v and could reach 734 GPU clock...  didn't try higher because my temp was getting above 100 degrees. That's why i bought this baby http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=237


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

1.8 

you mean 1.18?


----------



## mudkip (Mar 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 1.8
> 
> you mean 1.18?



No 1.8v  Stock voltage is about 1.2v I guess.. or 1.18v


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

stock is 1.02

max is 1.18


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Wow that's f'ing insane!
> How much did you pay for them?
> 
> I have he XFX standard version overclocked to 713/1534/1200 stable , stock : 602/1105. with v.core mod I can get higher till 734/1200... I paid about 240 euro's for it ( 320 USD , 224GBP). But seeing your cards makes me jealous...



The first one was free because of step-up with Evga. I paid 650 for a Gx2.. Really only 350 because of the 300 I got from killing my 8800gt 1gb...  I miss that card! And the other came from Trt. Forget the price, but wasn't bad.. God I love these cards! Both can hit that, and 600 units apart! 

Fits: I'm with ya. The 260's can do some amazing things! Clock way higher then the 280's without even going water!


----------



## mudkip (Mar 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> stock is 1.02
> 
> max is 1.18



Ah wel you're right!

Do you think 1.18v is safe? Because i'll try it when I have my new cooler.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

i run 1.18 24/7 no probs.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i run 1.18 24/7 no probs.



Okay.. i'll try it... too bad my mem doesn't go higher..ah well... limits are needed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

dont need more mem. i keep mine at 1182


----------



## mudkip (Mar 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dont need more mem. i keep mine at 1182



What's more important : gpu clock or mem ? Because when I raise the mem my bandwidth will go higher... how important is bandwidth anyway? Or is texture fillrate more important?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

core.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> If not DFI then Foxconn Blood Rage or maybe the Gigabyte x58 Extreme. Though I gotta say, even though I just sold my DFI in favor of the Blood Rage, it was a solid board.





Binge said:


> DFI (T3eH8 if you like more options, T3eH6 if you want an easier OC but not max OC), Gigabyte X58-UD4P, EVGA SLI, Biostar(meh), and MSI(any of their boards are good).



I'm just not as pleased with my last DFI X38-T2R.  DFI screwed up the 3870X2 crossfire and then took too long to fix it.  I left that one behind and got the Asus from Fit and have been happy since.  Just saw a review on [H] for the Asus P6t and they liked it (I need to finish reading the whole thing though).  Fit says the Foxconn's also, but I was hoping for the chance to test tri-sli or crossfileX and a third card for physx, and the spacing on the Foxconn's won't do 3 dual-slot cards.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys. Sometime w/in the next 2 weeks, I will be getting a brand new Foxconn Blood Rage back from RMA. If someone wants to purchase the board now, and can be patient for a few days, I can save you some significant cash on a great board. PM if interested.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2009)

I gotcha Paulie - PM sent


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2009)

here's a good comparison between the DFI and asus...

check the voltages...



ASUS...








DFI...








i also want to point out that im perfectly capable of running 38k all day in vantage ON AIR!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

why do DFI's make the CPU stable at lower voltage?  Better PWM or something?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2009)

digital PWM.... and overall better design i think

the bios is GOLDEN too.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 30, 2009)

So those are using the exact same i7 920?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2009)

no but from the same batch.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 30, 2009)

then im not sure that makes a real good test, from all the chips and boards i have owned, the board makes less a difference then the chip. Now if you has the same chip it would be a solid bench against. But i have seen wide variations between chips from the same batch and from other batches, that is why there is no one real golden batch.  But again that is my opinion.

Still both good runs and nice work.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 30, 2009)

In Vantage Options, 

-Disable PPU, 

Does that turn off PhysX/.,?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2009)

yes. i still get over 30k with physx off.

HOLY SHIT!!!

windows 7 7068 x64 is SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKIN FAST!!!!!!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 30, 2009)

What i am thinking about is trying to find a way to turn off physX off so that we can compare ATI to NV on an apples to apples situation


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why do DFI's make the CPU stable at lower voltage?  Better PWM or something?



No hes right, here look at the size of the PWM heatsink and also the digital power makes a giant difference on the DFI board. My EVGA board , as much as I like it, has power fluctuations near 1.4v, part of the trouble with this board is the analog phase power and it's Pwm at 1.4v with air cooling hit's 115c and the DFI hit 90c maybe. The higher heat make the power jump around and the analog power by nature throws more heat as well. The DFi UT is more stable due to it's power being more efficient and throwing less heat. DFI isn't the only good digital board, the Bloodrage has very good digital power( actually better than the DFI 8+2, it's 14+2 digital power) as does the Classified. However, DFI has a better bios than the Bloodrage and the Classifieds bios is brand new and cost 150.00 more than the DFI. My DFI UT is on it's way should be here Wednesday. If I was using water it wouldn't matter as much, but I'm not, so it does.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> No hes right, here look at the size of the PWM heatsink and also the digital power makes a giant difference on the DFI board. My EVGA board , as much as I like it, has power fluctuations near 1.4v, part of the trouble with this board is the analog phase power and it's Pwm at 1.4v with air cooling hit's 115c and the DFI hit 90c maybe. The higher heat make the power jump around and the analog power by nature throws more heat as well. The DFi UT is more stable due to it's power being more efficient and throwing less heat. DFI isn't the only good digital board, the Bloodrage has very good digital power as does the Classified. However, DFI has a better bios than the Bloodrage and the Classifieds bios is brand new and cost 150.00 more than the DFI. My DFI UT is on it's way should be here Wednesday. If I was using water it wouldn't matter as much, but I'm not, so it does.



wow....

we finally agree.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow....
> 
> we finally agree.



no we have agreed for along time


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2009)

sorry man. things have been rough for me lately.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> sorry man. things have been rough for me lately.



NP water under the bridge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> No hes right, here look at the size of the PWM heatsink and also the digital power makes a giant difference on the DFI board. My EVGA board , as much as I like it, has power fluctuations near 1.4v, part of the trouble with this board is the analog phase power and it's Pwm at 1.4v with air cooling hit's 115c and the DFI hit 90c maybe. The higher heat make the power jump around and the analog power by nature throws more heat as well. The DFi UT is more stable due to it's power being more efficient and throwing less heat. DFI isn't the only good digital board, the Bloodrage has very good digital power( actually better than the DFI 8+2, it's 14+2 digital power) as does the Classified. However, DFI has a better bios than the Bloodrage and the Classifieds bios is brand new and cost 150.00 more than the DFI. My DFI UT is on it's way should be here Wednesday. If I was using water it wouldn't matter as much, but I'm not, so it does.



at 4.4 GHz ht on my vregs dont go over 80ºc????  Something is wrong there.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

*check this out how the voltage jumps under prime95 stess*



Chicken Patty said:


> at 4.4 GHz ht on my vregs dont go over 80ºc????  Something is wrong there.



with anti voltage droop on, it's kinda cool how this board adds votage to keep the cpu stable but kinda goofy aswell. Evga really does work to solve any problem.

*here  it is with the bios set to 1.30v not under load, at idle*






*here it is when I stress it with 1.30v set in the bios Anti droop on and under load. Take look at the voltage. Apparently Evga has programed the board to up the voltage as the chip heats up to prevent droop and keep the system stable*







*This clock is totally stable and the temps never leave the 70's**. I suppose this somehow could be my PSU , but I doubt it since the voltage actually goes up not down. My new board a DFI X58 Ut comes Thursday so we are gonna find out.  Still this is not a bad overclock, but I don't like how this board reacts voltage wise.*


----------



## Binge (Mar 30, 2009)

That does seem close to the correct temperature numbers for an i7 on air.  Nice OC.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> here's a good comparison between the DFI and asus...
> 
> check the voltages...



Interesting.  And that's the T3EH6 in your specs?


----------



## Binge (Mar 30, 2009)

That spec hasn't been updated.  I think he's using a T3eH8


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2009)

I7 Noob seeking motherboard advice pleeeeze 

Which one outta these 2......

Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME 

DFI Lan Party LP DK X58-T3EH6  


The Giggy is about £40 more expensive so i suppose around $50-$55, of course the DFI has digital PWM's (although actually they are hibrid) but just 6 of them, the Extreme has 12 (theoretically)

Bottom line, which would do me the best do you think for overclocking a 920, brand loyalty aside or is there another board within these price ranges that is more suitable?  I can get the Foxconn renaissence for just a little more than the DFI.

Thanks!


----------



## Binge (Mar 30, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I7 Noob seeking motherboard advice pleeeeze
> 
> Which one outta these 2......
> 
> ...



@ Foxconn Renaissence-  Terrible board.  Please don't go through the headache.
@ DFI- T3eH6 is a good board as is the T3eH8, but you might have some sort of defect... if you get a good one it's a great experience.
@ Gigabyte- x58 Extreme, UD5, and UD4 are the same components but with different heat sinks.

I prefer the DFI, but honestly gig has put out a stellar product as always.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> @ Foxconn Renaissence-  Terrible board.  Please don't go through the headache.
> @ DFI- T3eH6 is a good board as is the T3eH8, but you might have some sort of defect... if you get a good one it's a great experience.
> @ Gigabyte- x58 Extreme, UD5, and UD4 are the same components but with different heat sinks.
> 
> I prefer the DFI, but honestly gig has put out a stellar product as always.



Thank you, I have not had much luck with DFi since my old Socket 939 NF4 days so I am bound to get a bad one!  Thanks for the heads up on the Foxconn, that ones in the bin  I am glad you think highly of the Giggy boards, they are just about my favorite manufacturer ATM so I am gonna take one of those.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2009)

dfi is best ive had ever. i highly reccomend dfi.

tatty man...

your no noob.

i bet you'll have it figured out within the first hour of being out of the box.

if not we will gladly be here to help... especially if you get a dfi. there are 6 of us with dfi x58s now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

i've had my EVGA and i love it, but I recommend DFI to anybody.  I love mine on the AMD rig, and the ones for X58 are just sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 


TRT740, yes my voltage jumps up too, but those temps you are getting on your vreg are wayy too hot.  Lower your PWM frequency to 800 KHz.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've had my EVGA and i love it, but I recommend DFI to anybody.  I love mine on the AMD rig, and the ones for X58 are just sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> TRT740, yes my voltage jumps up too, but those temps you are getting on your vreg are wayy too hot.  Lower your PWM frequency to 800 KHz.



will try that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> will try that



do so and report back.  See how it goes.  What do you vregs idle at temp wise?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> do so and report back.  See how it goes.  What do you vregs idle at temp wise?



at those clocks I just posted the PWM maxes at 86c but If I would use , say a 211 fsb with  1.411v on the core, the voltage regulator will hit 115c. I will run one now


----------



## csendesmark (Mar 30, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I7 Noob seeking motherboard advice pleeeeze
> 
> Which one outta these 2......
> 
> ...


My opinion is:
*Gigabyte*, but If you think the EX58-Extreme is too expensive (okay, It isn't cheap ), choose the UD5 board 

But DFI is also has many good product

Your money, your choice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> at those clocks I just posted the PWM maxes at 86c but If I would use , say a 211 fsb with  1.411v on the core, the voltage regulator will hit 115c. I will run one now



and the PWMN at 933 right?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dfi is best ive had ever. i highly reccomend dfi.
> 
> tatty man...
> 
> ...



But are some of the 6 phase DFI boards really defective?  I aint paying £320 for the 8 phaser!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

this is my temps under stress test situations for a couple of minutes


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Okay look at the voltage set in the bios then*

look at what it jumps to and it is progressive the hotter the PWM gets the more voltage anti voltage droop pumps into the cpu core and look at the PWM after about 5 minutes.




* 
Look at voltage I set it's in the list on the EVGA tool, thats the true bios setting and what the cpu was set at during idle . The voltage in both screen shots in cpuz is the voltage that it jumps too.
*


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> with anti voltage droop on, it's kinda cool how this board adds votage to keep the cpu stable but kinda goofy aswell. Evga really does work to solve any problem.
> 
> *here  it is with the bios set to 1.30v not under load, at idle*
> 
> ...



*at these setting the PWM is maxed at 86c.* *Evga fixed voltage droop problem but if your not careful and don't watch the voltage jump, your motherboard could be slag quicker than shit.*


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> *at these setting the PWM is maxed at 86c.* *Evga fixed voltage droop problem but if your not careful your motherboard could be slag quicker than shit.*



Lol!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2009)

I have also got a sweet deal on some Tri OCZ platinum 1600mhz modules @ 7-7-7-20.... dirt cheap!

http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr3_pc3_12800_platinum_low_voltage_triple_channel


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

*okay lets compare voltage regulator temps*



trt740 said:


> look at what it jumps to and it is progressive the hotter the PWM gets the more voltage anti voltage droop pumps into the cpu core and look at the PWM after about 5 minutes.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090330/example 2.jpg*
> Look at voltage I set it's in the list on the EVGA tool, thats the true bios setting and what the cpu was set at during idle . The voltage in both screen shots in cpuz is the voltage that it jumps too.
> ...


*









now these temps I could live with the voltage on this board is down right goofy but one hell of a overclocker if you can get a handle on it.




*


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I have also got a sweet deal on some Tri OCZ platinum 1600mhz modules @ 7-7-7-20.... dirt cheap!
> 
> http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr3_pc3_12800_platinum_low_voltage_triple_channel



That great good for you  However DFI UT here I come. Still love EVGA it's hard not too.


----------



## Binge (Mar 30, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> But are some of the 6 phase DFI boards really defective?  I aint paying £320 for the 8 phaser!



The 6 @ 45W per phase.  They're very beefy.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> The 6 @ 45W per phase.  They're very beefy.



Beefy yes, but as you pointed out, wth the DFi it could be 50:50 with the faulty boards and I aint feeling lucky, think I am going for the UDP5.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Beefy yes, but as you pointed out, wth the DFi it could be 50:50 with the faulty boards and I aint feeling lucky, think I am going for the UDP5.



Tatty I have had three of these motherboards now and for the first time quality makes a giant difference and the gigabyte boards have a high failure rate  and don't overclock well compared to the digital boards. Do yourself a favor and by a higher end board. The new Rampage gene looks high quality as does the Biostar for analog boards  . With it new bios, the biostar, is supposed to be very good and has 12 phase power. They had memory trouble but the new bios has fixed that.
-

If your gonna go low end get these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138135
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131371
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136066

They are smaller but don't let that fool you all overclock very well and the rampage gene has 16 phase power that can be activated in the bios(or so I have read), by default it's 8+2+2+2, DFi has 6+2 digital power and the biostar 12+2 analog power. Once again the Biostar has been fixed with a new bios release.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 31, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Tatty I have had three of these motherboards now and for the first time quality makes a giant difference and the gigabyte boards have a high failure rate  and don't overclock well compared to the digital boards. Do yourself a favor and by a higher end board. The new Rampage gene looks high quality as does the Biostar for analog boards  . With it new bios, the biostar, is supposed to be very good and has 12 phase power. They had memory trouble but the new bios has fixed that.
> -
> 
> If your gonna go low end get these
> ...



Well, if Biostar fixed the memory issues as "Techiman" at Rebels told me, then the Biostar is a good option. It was my only complaint with the board.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Mar 31, 2009)

Where this is i7 concerned can someone tell me if the Xigmatek ACK-I7361 Crossbow Mounting Kit LGA1366 775 for HDT-S963 HDT-S1283 RS-S1283 will fit the Dark knight cooler?

I'm contemplating getting another i7 setup but want a good air cooler for it not water.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, if Biostar fixed the memory issues as "Techiman" at Rebels told me, then the Biostar is a good option. It was my only complaint with the board.



Paul whats a Techiman and wheres Rebels?  and the memory fix thing was posted on xstreme.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 31, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Paul whats a Techiman and wheres Rebels?  and the memory fix thing was posted on xstreme.



"Techiman" is a US Biostar rep, and this is Rebels, the largest Biostar community on the planet:

http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi

He contacted me a couple of days ago, wanting to know if I wanted to test a beta bios with a memory fix, but he didn't realize that I had returned the board.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> "Techiman" is a US Biostar rep, and this is Rebels, the largest Biostar community on the planet:
> 
> http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi
> 
> He contracted me a couple of days ago, wanting to know if I wanted to test a beta bios with a memory fix, but he didn't realize that I had returned the board.



heres a good review on it

http://google.com/translate?langpai.../lire/1261/biostar-tpower-x58-l--alternative/
here is another
http://google.com/translate?langpai...01/ett-sockel-1366-moderkort-for-overklockare

seems to be a hell of a board

http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=49;t=000013


----------



## mudkip (Mar 31, 2009)

trt740 said:


> heres a good review on it
> 
> http://google.com/translate?langpai.../lire/1261/biostar-tpower-x58-l--alternative/
> here is another
> ...



Damn seems like a nice mobo.. maby I should sell my UD5


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> But are some of the 6 phase DFI boards really defective?  I aint paying £320 for the 8 phaser!



the ONLY thing wrong with this DK x58 DFI i have is i killed the lan port. i was running ixchariot and i killed it. 

im RMAing it this week and selling it when i get the new one. 

the DK OCes same as this UT. same settings... and the DK is actually a tad easier to OC.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the ONLY thing wrong with this DK x58 DFI i have is i killed the lan port. i was running ixchariot and i killed it.
> 
> im RMAing it this week and selling it when i get the new one.
> 
> the DK OCes same as this UT. same settings... and the DK is actually a tad easier to OC.



Your winning me round  .... I will be on air to start, going water probably next month, dont want to fork out all the cash in one sitting (wife gets a bit twitchy).  I just think with DFI boards, it takes twice as long to master the i7 overclocking as you need a Brain Surgeon course just to master it's BIOS!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Tatty I have had three of these motherboards now and for the first time quality makes a giant difference and the gigabyte boards have a high failure rate  and don't overclock well compared to the digital boards. Do yourself a favor and by a higher end board. The new Rampage gene looks high quality as does the Biostar for analog boards  . With it new bios, the biostar, is supposed to be very good and has 12 phase power. They had memory trouble but the new bios has fixed that.
> -
> 
> If your gonna go low end get these
> ...




Lol Tom, one of the 2 DFI boards are actually "budget" and cost less over here than the Gigabyte's UD4P which is mid, and UD5 which is mid high, and to say that they dont overclock very well kind of makes System Vipers 4.66gig with a 920 on the Gigabyte UD4P board kind of surprising!


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2009)

UD4 and UD5 are the same board with different heat spreaders... :shadedshu


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2009)

Binge said:


> UD4 and UD5 are the same board with different heat spreaders... :shadedshu



I know, what I meant by mid and mid/high is their pricing in comparision to the 6 phase DFI.  Damn I cant make up my mind with these boards, I have just been looking at reviews for the Biostar and in the 3 reviews I have read so far it has out clocked the DFI on every one, it seems the memory issue it had has also been sorted.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not a fan of Biostar's bios tbh... when you get into normal overclocking of i7 it seems to go against the grain...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2009)

Binge said:


> I am not a fan of Biostar's bios tbh... when you get into normal overclocking of i7 it seems to go against the grain...



Have never tried them before, I feel like a change, I might give them a try!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol Tom, one of the 2 DFI boards are actually "budget" and cost less over here than the Gigabyte's UD4P which is mid, and UD5 which is mid high, and to say that they dont overclock very well kind of makes System Vipers 4.66gig with a 920 on the Gigabyte UD4P board kind of surprising!



I'm sure it does those speeds but at what voltage does it get to 4.0ghz is the question and the boards I listed were lower priced because you said you didn't want to pay 300.00


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I'm sure it does those speeds but at what voltage does it get to 4.0ghz is the question.



1.372v   but that of course to some degree depends on the chip also.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> 1.372v   but that of course to some degree depends on the chip also.



and all these bios are very complicated so don't let that stop ya. They all make the Rampages bios 775 look tiny. Some DFI board take as little as 1.30v to get to 4.0ghz. Also this EVGA board I have will easily match that Gigabyte and there is a version of mine and chicken patty's boards that are 250.00. Once you figure out the voltage compensation they have set up these board really take off. My board will do 4.3ghz on air for benching. The only difference in the two boards is warranty. Plus we have both posted bios templates on a thread so 4.0ghz will take you about 30 second to obtain. After some new revelation I'm considering auto rmaing the DFI but we will see. Not that I don't want the DFI but considering the hassle to rebuild and to return this EVGA board thats doing 4.0ghz now at 1.364v. This is nothing to sneeze at  http://img.techpowerup.org/090330/example four.jpg

templates http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89450


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought it was about time I got a grip and made up my mind, so I have and I am going for the DFI Lan Party LP DK X58-T3EH6.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 31, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Have never tried them before, I feel like a change, I might give them a try!



Hey Tatty. I've had both the Biostar x58 and the DFI Lan Party LP DK X58-T3EH6. Both are good boards, though I did have to RMA my first DFI, and I returned my Biostar due to the high speed memory issues. I gotta say, if Biostar did fix the memory issue, then it's a damn good board, and I was able to clock my i7 920 higher on the Biostar than the DFI. The Biostar also appeared to be built a bit "beefier". It was a heavier board, and the heatsinks seemed to be better designed. The one one place where the DFI shined is where DFI always does, the Bios. As far as support goes, I'd say Rebel's Haven is a better support site than DFI club, and the site administrator is constantly working on new beta bios.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey Tatty. I've had both the Biostar x58 and the DFI Lan Party LP DK X58-T3EH6. Both are good boards, though I did have to RMA my first DFI, and I returned my Biostar due to the high speed memory issues. I gotta say, if Biostar did fix the memory issue, then it's a damn good board, and I was able to clock my i7 920 higher on the Biostar than the DFI. The Biostar also appeared to be built a bit "beefier". It was a heavier board, and the heatsinks seemed to be better designed. The one one place where the DFI shined is where DFI always does, the Bios. As far as support goes, I'd say Rebel's Haven is a better support site than DFI club, and the site administrator is constantly working on new beta bios.



Thanks, sadly I ordered the DFI before I saw your post, hopefully I wont regret it! anyways DFI ordered, 920 ordered, 3GB Kit of OCZ 1600mhz 7-7-7-24 ordered along with a TRUE 1366 bolt through, will venture into water in the next few weeks, just need to spread the money so the wife dont notice it 

Thanks to everyone for their help/advice!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Your winning me round  .... I will be on air to start, going water probably next month, dont want to fork out all the cash in one sitting (wife gets a bit twitchy).  I just think with DFI boards, it takes twice as long to master the i7 overclocking as you need a Brain Surgeon course just to master it's BIOS!



i will tell you...

i changed 6 settings and had 4ghz/4.2ghz stable as a rock in about 3mins after taking the board out of the box.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i will tell you...
> 
> i changed 6 settings and had 4ghz/4.2ghz stable as a rock in about 3mins after taking the board out of the box.



that I believe, DFi is supposed to be easy to overclock.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 31, 2009)

But you got to say... Fits is a really good OCer  Indeed though, I would recommend DFI DK or giggy ud3/ud4 for i7 all the time, even a bit more the DFI, especially for noobs like me  I finally saw an i7 in real life yesterday at my friends house (I chose the parts for him  he didn't know what to get)... i7 920 OCed to 4ghz, DFI DK, 3gb of Corsair 50$ memory, some random great looking heat spreaders, 2 7200.12 500gb in RAID 0, gtx 260 216 55nm OCed, ASUS VH226H screen.... oh and some full tower case he MADE from scratch... Oh the the s1283V, GREAT system... I would suggest these parts to ANYONE


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2009)

i dont like the 55nm gtx260s. there is no voltage control and limited OCs. good ol' 192 cards are best OCing 260s you can get from my experience with 9 different cards.

i will say...

even though im a decent OCer, the DFI is really simple. it just plain works, no headaches like other mobos.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm thinking about switching to another mobo, but unfortunately I'm going to have to get another car first.
The guy who invented rust should have something horrible happen to him :shadedshu


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I'm thinking about switching to another mobo, but unfortunately I'm going to have to get another car first.
> The guy who invented rust should have something horrible happen to him :shadedshu



+1 

On the subject of motherboards, I wish I had more to play with


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i dont like the 55nm gtx260s. there is no voltage control and limited OCs. good ol' 192 cards are best OCing 260s you can get from my experience with 9 different cards.
> 
> i will say...
> 
> even though im a decent OCer, the DFI is really simple. it just plain works, no headaches like other mobos.



Agreed.... remember my outta the box gainward 260 @ 800


----------



## Binge (Apr 1, 2009)

Ram stability achieved at super tight timings 1600MHz 6-7-6-16 Super Pi 32M stable/3D app stable.  Here's my quote from i4memory.com



BiNGE said:


> To add to this, but not to take away from eva's blazing speeds I wanted to share a little bit I've been doing with these Kingstons HyperX by tightening the timings to match the specs of Mushkin Redline rated at 1600 cas 6 timings.
> 
> The Mushkins will run at 6-7-6-18 1.65v, so far I've been reluctant to use them for super pi or WPrime benchmarks because for some reason they perform a second worse on each test in comparison to some Cruicial Value ram I overclocked from 1066MHz to 1600Mhz 8-8-8-21. That seems sort of odd, but even more strange is that EVERY application on my machine functioned the opposite way. Things were much more snappy. Higher CPU scores in vantage and a minor increase in frame rates. The only problem I'm finding with the Redlines is that they are unreliable... 4 days of owning the sticks and they are exhibiting signs of degradation. I saw the Kingston HyperX on newegg.com for $240.00 so I had to buy.
> 
> ...


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 1, 2009)

yea, that kingston rocks...


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> Ram stability achieved at super tight timings 1600MHz 6-7-6-16 Super Pi 32M stable/3D app stable.  Here's my quote from i4memory.com



Binge when you set the anti voltage droop/ load line calibration on the DFI board does the voltage end up higher than what you set it at in the bios,when the cpu is stressed . Like these evga boards. I'm wondering if the evga boards are the only ones that handle droop like this.


----------



## Binge (Apr 1, 2009)

It's funny with the DFI boards.  If you put vdroop control on then you get the normal intel specified droop.  If you turn it OFF (recommended for overclocking) then your voltage will NOT change from idle to load, but it will be slightly off from your bios.  For instance.  My voltage is 1.4V in bios but will read 1.408V from the multimeter lead.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's funny with the DFI boards.  If you put vdroop control on then you get the normal intel specified droop.  If you turn it OFF (recommended for overclocking) then your voltage will NOT change from idle to load, but it will be slightly off from your bios.  For instance.  My voltage is 1.4V in bios but will read 1.408V from the multimeter lead.



well look at the difference here  bios then, cpuz underload , but having said that once you figure it out man this boards hell on wheels. I think this is a decent overclock at this voltage. I'm starting to wonder if I should trade it in.


----------



## Binge (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it's compensating for your low volts to the cpu.  That's one smart motherboard.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> I think it's compensating for your low volts to the cpu.  That's one smart motherboard.



I think it's more like EVGA making this board work through bios magic. You could be right but I'm wondering if thats some kind of voltage sensor on the board or is it the cpu doing it. I'm also really starting to like this board. It's quirky but once you figure it out look out. The last bios update made it stable as heck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I think it's more like EVGA making this board work through bios magic. You could be right but I'm wondering if thats some kind of voltage sensor on the board or is it the cpu doing it. I'm also really starting to like this board. It's quirky but once you figure it out look out. The last bios update made it stable as heck.



thats is the thing with the EVGA board.  If you dont have the latest or one of the latest BIOS versions, they are buggy.  I personally love mine.  Really I don't go DFI because this board hasn't gave me a reason to.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel 40K comming tonight!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 1, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I feel 40K comming tonight!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090331/vantage-395k.jpg



Sweet SV!! Very nice. Hey, did your Gene come yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

go SV go, dude like 2mhz higher overclock and you'll hit 40K


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats is the thing with the EVGA board.  If you dont have the latest or one of the latest BIOS versions, they are buggy.  I personally love mine.  Really I don't go DFI because this board hasn't gave me a reason to.



I would tend to agree with ya Chicken Patty. However, I may be stuck, no returns on the DFI board, unless for exchange and if I do a refusal  I'm out 12.00 shipping, plus the DFI was 19.00 cheaper than the EVGA at the time I bought it.  Hopefully it's not defective or I'm gonna be pissed. For the record EVGA recommends the anti voltage droop when overclocking and I see why. I was wrong about this board but in my defense it has a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I feel 40K comming tonight!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090331/vantage-395k.jpg



nice very nice


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> go SV go, dude like 2mhz higher overclock and you'll hit 40K





yea, it's that last mile and many BSOD's to go, ...


thanks guys...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I would tend to agree with ya Chicken Patty. However, I may be stuck, no returns on the DFI board, unless for exchange and if I do a refusal  I'm out 12.00 shipping, plus the DFI was 19.00 cheaper than the EVGA at the time I bought it.  Hopefully it's not defective or I'm gonna be pissed. For the record EVGA recommends the anti voltage droop when overclocking and I see why. I was wrong about this board but in my defense it has a bit of a learning curve.



I know bro, plus im sure you'll be very happy with the DFI.  But however as far as vdroop, I just found it easier for me with it off.  When Vdroops is on  I kinda just found that the voltage was unpredicable.  As far as what you set the BIOS to be and what it is in windows.



SystemViper said:


> yea, it's that last mile and many BSOD's to go, ...
> 
> 
> thanks guys...


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know bro, plus im sure you'll be very happy with the DFI.  But however as far as vdroop, I just found it easier for me with it off.  When Vdroops is on  I kinda just found that the voltage was unpredicable.  As far as what you set the BIOS to be and what it is in windows.



your right again but you just have to be careful because if you set your core voltage to low and your overclocking to aggressive the board will compensate by increasing the voltage and try to make it stable sending your heat screaming and possibly killing the cpu or board. Evga should tell you the motherboard has a smart voltage function so you can compensate . If they had told me I would be keeping it because I would have adjusted for it. This is a case of the technology being smarter than the tech and evga not informing the consumer. I'm still amazed it does what it does in the first place , a smartboard that tries to maintain a overclock,  ingenious!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

trt740 said:


> your right again but you just have to be careful because if you set your core voltage to low and your overclocking to aggressive the board will compensate by increasing the voltage and try to make it stable sending your heat screaming and possibly killing the cpu or board. Evga should tell you the motherboard has a smart voltage function so you can compensate . If they had told me I would be keeping it because I would have adjusted for it. This is a case of the technology being smarter than the tech and evga not informing the consumer. I'm still amazed it does what it does in the first place , a smartboard that tries to maintain a overclock,  ingenious!!!



you are correct.  but if you set a voltage that low as you are saying I don't think it'll pass post or boot up.  Doesn't for me.  But you are completely correct and I won't argue that.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been around these forums for a long time and it feels good to have a chance to rock some numbers. I have a lot of respect for eveyone here and have learned something from just about everyone, so keep it comming....





*I am excited, i have always looked at 40k as the mark to beat....*


Just did it with (2) gtx295's
i7 920
Gig UD4P
Kingston HyperX 2k....
Igloo setup



ORB Link HERE








.





.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 1, 2009)

nice!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I have been around these forums for a long time and it feels good to have a chance to rock some numbers. I have a lot of respect for eveyone here and have learned something from just about everyone, so keep it comming....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2009)

Double wow! .... for the overclock and the wallet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

SV, you have set some records with you Igloo bro.  Super congrats to you my friend.   keep them coming!!


----------



## mudkip (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow nice! 40.000+ 3Dmark


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2009)

*New addition*

Well guys I've got plenty of reading to do on i7 overclocking but I'm ready to play in the big leagues.  

Please help me choose on a board!!! I'm stuck between an Asus P6T and the Evga line up(that classified looks sick!).

As for ram I'm gonna stay with Corsair pick up a third 4830 for grins!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2009)

I just received my Asus Rampage II Gene. She's up and running, and I'm starting some benchmarks now...

Anyone know of a NB WB that will fit on this board?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Well guys I've got plenty of reading to do on i7 overclocking but I'm ready to play in the big leagues.
> 
> Please help me choose on a board!!! I'm stuck between an Asus P6T and the Evga line up(that classified looks sick!).
> 
> As for ram I'm gonna stay with Corsair pick up a third 4830 for grins!



Please tell me you didn't pay that much for that CPU 

anyhow, you considered DFI???


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Please tell me you didn't pay that much for that CPU
> 
> anyhow, you considered DFI???



Of course not, its the MSRP 'value'.  I got it for much less than that, better than any online deal too 

I've considered the DFI but I'm leaning towards the Evga.  If anyone had to do it over again, which board would they choose?  Any changes? Any recommendations besides the top makers, Asus, Giga, DFI, Evga?


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 2, 2009)

If you're not planning to go WC or running your processor over 4GHz 24/7 (requires solid cooling solution), I suggest you get a cheap X58 board. 

trt740 had an MSI x58 Platnium board, and he did success getting his core i7 to 4GHz+

You don't need expensive boards to get to 3.8GHz.

Your current aircooler could take the Core i7 to 3.8GHz and run at that speed 24/7 (I had that cooler, tested), you can get the 1366 bracket for that cooler on Cooler Master website for like $9.

And use all the left cash to buy a fastest gpu, and then you will have a solid gaming machine.

I just bought a Noctua NH-12P SE, I'm moving back to air and put my WC on sale .


----------



## Binge (Apr 2, 2009)

You guys can't tell me you can beat the price or performance of this cooler for AIR.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 2, 2009)

Megahalem right?


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 2, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Megahalem right?



Yup ha. Can't get it here or I woulda. Went with a Dark Knight instead. Almost as good & not all shiny like that is lol.


----------



## Binge (Apr 2, 2009)

Sidewinder ships to Canada


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Of course not, its the MSRP 'value'.  I got it for much less than that, better than any online deal too
> 
> I've considered the DFI but I'm leaning towards the Evga.  If anyone had to do it over again, which board would they choose?  Any changes? Any recommendations besides the top makers, Asus, Giga, DFI, Evga?



I've had DFI, Biostar and Asus x58 boards. They all have their good points and each have some minor quirks. The Biostar had memory issues, but are now supposedly fixed. If so, it's a solid board. The DFI was nice, but I could never get my i7 stable over 4.1ghz on that board. The Asus Rampage II Gene I just received is promising. I'm testing 4.05ghz at 1.36v right now. Only negative so far is a HOT NB. I'm climbing into the high 70's while running OCCT. If I could do it over again, I'd still try them all.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> Sidewinder ships to Canada



lol yeah I know but the shipping is retarded & things have been getting hung up at the border lately so didn't want to have to wait that long to have it. I'll need it in a few days so ncix it is heh.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd go either Gigabyte UD5 or DFI if I had a choice now. The Gig UD3 does well, but not as well as I would like.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm really trying to consider the main factors in buying a board.  I really want 3.8 stable but If I'm going to spend $250+ on a board I want 4.0+ for benching.  
Microcenter had the P6T V1 for 239 but is the extra $100 worth the extra .5GHz?  I'll have to make that decision I guess.
More reviews to read and more overclocking threads to read.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

you kidding?

4.2ghz is commonly ran 24/7 and 4.4ghz is benchable. just need a decent air cooler like a xigy dark knight/1283, TRUE, megahalems


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you kidding?
> 
> 4.2ghz is commonly ran 24/7 and 4.4ghz is benchable. just need a decent air cooler like a xigy dark knight/1283, TRUE, megahalems



Hey Fit, what vcore are you at for 4.2ghz?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

like 1.325


----------



## n-ster (Apr 2, 2009)

isn't the s1283v a better bang/buck? for the board, I would suggest the gig ud4 or dfi dk... 

Oh and my friend got the 55nm because he wanted less heat/power usage... I told him it wouldn't make much of a difference  but he doesn't want to push his card to far anyways...


----------



## mudkip (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> like 1.325



Sick batch...


----------



## mudkip (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyway...

I bought the accelero GTX 280 cooler for my GTX 280.. but something went wrong during installation.. somehow the onboard CPU fan controller is broken. Fans are now always @ 100% ... And i bought this cooler for it's quietness. Does anyone knows a way to let the fans running under lower speed?


----------



## Binge (Apr 2, 2009)

If your problem is about a GTX 280 then this is the wrong place to post.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> If your problem is about a GTX 280 then this is the wrong place to post.



true story! ha


----------



## mudkip (Apr 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> If your problem is about a GTX 280 then this is the wrong place to post.



Yeah... i realized that myself.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2009)

I Like the DFI board alot, having said this there are a few thing that suck.The little screws and bracket that hold on the large rear heatsink (flame thrower) needs to be stronger. They don't hold it on very tight and it wiggles. Second whats with DFI not giving any bios setting information at all in there guide. That my friends if messed up. That complexed a bios with no bios setting info. Also no USB flashing tool for Windows XP WFT? 60+ percent still use Windows XP and don't have a floppy and don't want to flash in Windows. Having said the negatives this board rocks and is stable as hell, nicely laid out and well made. Took me about 15 minutes to hit 4.0ghz but if you don't know your way around a I7 bios good freakin luck with no bios setting info.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

a little before and after shot...


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Of course not, its the MSRP 'value'.  I got it for much less than that, better than any online deal too
> 
> I've considered the DFI but I'm leaning towards the Evga.  If anyone had to do it over again, which board would they choose?  Any changes? Any recommendations besides the top makers, Asus, Giga, DFI, Evga?



The evga is easier, I think to overclock, simply because of their support and bios templates. The DFI is better made (better cooling by far), but the bios is hard to use compared to evga's. Not to piss anyone off they are both very good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> If you're not planning to go WC or running your processor over 4GHz 24/7 (requires solid cooling solution), I suggest you get a cheap X58 board.
> 
> trt740 had an MSI x58 Platnium board, and he did success getting his core i7 to 4GHz+
> 
> ...





mlee49 said:


> Of course not, its the MSRP 'value'.  I got it for much less than that, better than any online deal too
> 
> I've considered the DFI but I'm leaning towards the Evga.  If anyone had to do it over again, which board would they choose?  Any changes? Any recommendations besides the top makers, Asus, Giga, DFI, Evga?



I would say DFI, but my EVGA Is awesome IMO, great board, o/c's great and very easy to use.



Fitseries3 said:


> a little before and after shot...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24399&stc=1&d=1238707168
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24400&stc=1&d=1238707168


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone know the difference between these two boards:
http://www.evga.com/products/compareV.asp?products=132-BL-E758-A1!132-BL-E758-TR
the A1 VS TR

The only thing I can see is the A1 officially supports Nvidia SLI Technology, but both list 2 and 3 way SLI


----------



## 3xploit (Apr 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone know the difference between these two boards:
> http://www.evga.com/products/compareV.asp?products=132-BL-E758-A1!132-BL-E758-TR
> the A1 VS TR
> 
> The only thing I can see is the A1 officially supports Nvidia SLI Technology, but both list 2 and 3 way SLI



they are the exact same board, except the A1 has lifetime warranty and the TR has limited warranty


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2009)

*If ya have a DFi board here is a good 4.0ghz template*

I based it off a 940 bios template and altered it to a I7 920


Tom’s BIOS Setting

Main BIOS Page
 Exit Setup Shut down:............Mode 2
 O.C. Fail Retry Counter:.........Enabled
 O.C. Fail CMOS Reload:...........Disabled

 PPM Function:....................Enabled
 Turbo Mode Function:............. Enabled
x 1 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........22x
x 2 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........21x
x 3 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........21x
x 4 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........21x
 CPU Non-Turbo Clock Ratio:.......20x

 * BCLK/UCLK/QPI Controller Settings *
 QPI Control Settings:............Enabled
 QPI Link Fast Mode:..............Enabled
 QPI Frequency:...................Auto
 CPU Base Clock(BCLK):............191 Mhz
 Boot Up CPU Base Clock:..........AUTO
 PCIE Clock:......................100 Mhz
 DRAM Frequency:..................BCLK*08 Mhz
 UnCore Frequency:................BCLK*16 Mhz

 CPU Spread Spectrum:.............Disabled
 PCIE Spread Spectrum:............Disabled

CPU Feature
 Set VR Current Limit Max:........Disabled
 Thermal Management Control:......Enabled
 EIST Function:...................Enabled
 CxE Function:....................Auto
 Execute Disable Bit:.............Enabled
 Virtualization Technology:.......Enabled

  ***** Logical Processor Setting *****
 Intel HT Technology:.............Enabled
 Active Processor Cores:..........All

DRAM Timing
 Memory Control Setting:..........AUTO
 Channel Interleave Setting:......AUTO
 Rank Interleave Setting:.........AUTO
 Memory LowGap:...................1536M

 DRAM Command Rate:...............2N
 CAS Latency Time (tCL):..........9
 RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD):.......9
 Precharge Delay (tRP):...........9
 RAS# Precharge (tRAS):...........24
 REF to ACT Delay (tRFC):.........AUTO
 Write to PRE Delay (tWR):........AUTO
 Rank Write to Read (tWTR):.......AUTO
 ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD):.........AUTO
 Row Cycle Time (tRC):............31
 Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP):......AUTO
 Four ACT WIN Time (tFAW):........AUTO

Voltage Setting
 O.C. Shut Down Free:.............Enable O.C.S.D.F
 CPU VID Control:.................AUTO
 CPU VID Special Add Limit:.......Disabled
 CPU VID Special Add:.............111.10%
 Vcore Droop Control:.............Enabled
 DRAM Bus Voltage:................1.650v
 DRAM PWM Switch Frequency:.......Nominal Frequency
 DRAM PWM Phase Control:..........2 Phase Operation
 CPU VTT Special Add:.............AUTO
 CPU VTT Voltage:.................1.34v
 VTT PWM Switch Frequency:........Nominal Frequency
 VTT PWM Phase Control:...........2 Phase Operation
 CPU PLL Voltage:.................1.80v
 IOH/ICH 1.1V Voltage:............1.11v
 IOH Analog Voltage:..............1.10v
 ICH 1.5 Voltage:.................1.5v
 ICH 1.05V Voltage:...............1.05v
 DIMM 1/2 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF:......+03.0%
 DIMM 3/4 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF:......+03.0%
 DIMM 5/6 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF:......+03.0%
 ADDR/CMD VREF Control:...........Disabled
x DIMM 1/2 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF:.....110
x DIMM 3/4 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF:.....110
x DIMM 5/6 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF:.....110
 CPU QPI Drive Strength:..........Normal
 IOH QPI Drive Strength:..........Normal


----------



## Binge (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't recommend anyone use templates for x58 overclocking.  Each chip is too different from one another to go in on settings so recklessly.  If it failed then unless someone had prior experience overclocking the i7 then they would be lost.  What part of the template failed?  Then overclocking becomes harder and you can make a ton of errors while trying to get a stable clock.  There's been a few times I've had to tell people to back off of the VTT because it probably wasn't creating their prior instability (result ended up in a .25V reduction in VTT)... and that's just one example of the kinds of mistakes people make copying from a template.

Another problem with posting a template for the DFI is that each board reacts differently (within a reasonable extent) to VTT and DRAM voltage.  These slight changes in the board means you have to tune your own PWMs which a template will not have the correct settings.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 3, 2009)

I totally agree, I think most boards are very similar but the chips are the biggest variables, and you need to start yourself from no OC and then start growing your OC and getting a feel for your chip and board.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> I don't recommend anyone use templates for x58 overclocking.  Each chip is too different from one another to go in on settings so recklessly.  If it failed then unless someone had prior experience overclocking the i7 then they would be lost.  What part of the template failed?  Then overclocking becomes harder and you can make a ton of errors while trying to get a stable clock.  There's been a few times I've had to tell people to back off of the VTT because it probably wasn't creating their prior instability (result ended up in a .25V reduction in VTT)... and that's just one example of the kinds of mistakes people make copying from a template.
> 
> Another problem with posting a template for the DFI is that each board reacts differently (within a reasonable extent) to VTT and DRAM voltage.  These slight changes in the board means you have to tune your own PWMs which a template will not have the correct settings.




It a starting point binge that you can work from and it very well may work . We all know each chip is different but I know what your saying. I don't agree at all. The boards and chips are more similar than different. Also since DFI gives zero explanation of the bios setting and several named different than in a standard bios, this gives you something to work from.


----------



## Binge (Apr 3, 2009)

Do YOU use those settings to hit 4.0GHz?  I really doubt anyone could get stable 4.0 a UT and so many CPU functions turned on.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> Do YOU use those settings to hit 4.0GHz?  I really doubt anyone could get stable 4.0 a UT and so many CPU functions turned on.



In coming


----------



## Binge (Apr 3, 2009)

In coming?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> In coming?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 3, 2009)

aren't these the intel speedstep settings ON? then it would keep clocking up and down

CPU Feature
Set VR Current Limit Max:........Disabled
Thermal Management Control:......Enabled
EIST Function:...................Enabled
CxE Function:....................Auto
Execute Disable Bit:.............Enabled
Virtualization Technology:.......Enabled


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> aren't these the intel speedstep settings ON? then it would keep clocking up and down
> 
> CPU Feature
> Set VR Current Limit Max:........Disabled
> ...



yes

just a few mhz it hangs right at or around 4.0ghz


----------



## Binge (Apr 3, 2009)

So you used those exact settings and it worked.  I'm "impressed" but at the same time... here's a challenge.  See if you can go higher by expanding on those settings.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 3, 2009)

Templates are good for beginners to use to get started.  I think its also good to know what each setting does in the BIOS for a more conceptual understanding.

Hell I dont know every memory timing but I know what changes will improve preformance


----------



## Binge (Apr 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Templates are good for beginners to use to get started.  I think its also good to know what each setting does in the BIOS for a more conceptual understanding.
> 
> Hell I dont know every memory timing but I know what changes will improve preformance



Alright, take a look at my bios and then tell me that the template above would work on my processor.

Genie BIOS Setting

CPU Feature
Set VR Current Limit Max: Enabled
Thermal Management Control: Disabled
EIST Function: Enabled
CxE Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Virtualization Technology: Disabled
TDC Enable: Disabled
x TDC Limit: 0
TDP Enable: Disabled
x TDP Limit: 0

***** Logical Processor Setting *****
Intel HT Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All

DRAM Timing
Memory Control Setting: AUTO
Memory LowGap: 1536M

DRAM Command Rate: 1N
CAS Latency Time (tCL): 6
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): 7
RAS# Precharge (tRP): 6
Precharge Delay (tRAS): 16
REF to ACT Delay (tRFC): AUTO
Write to PRE Delay (tWR): AUTO
Rank Write to Read (tWTR): AUTO
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD): AUTO
Row Cycle Time (tRC): AUTO
Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP): AUTO
Four ACT WIN Time (tFAW): AUTO

Voltage Setting
O.C. Shut Down Free: Enable O.C.S.D.F
CPU VID Control: 1.400V
CPU VID Special Add Limit: Disabled
CPU VID Special Add: Auto
Vcore Droop Control: Disabled
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.65v
DRAM PWM Switch Frequency: Decrease 15%
DRAM PWM Phase Control: 2 Phase Operation
CPU VTT Special Add: AUTO
CPU VTT Voltage: 1.37v
VTT PWM Switch Frequency: Increase 15%
VTT PWM Phase Control: 2 Phase Operation
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.80v
IOH/ICH 1.1V Voltage: 1.21v
IOH Analog Voltage: 1.15v
ICH 1.5 Voltage: 1.7v
ICH 1.05V Voltage: 1.05v
DIMM 1/2 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
DIMM 3/4 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
DIMM 5/6 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
ADDR/CMD VREF Control: Enabled
x DIMM 1/2 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 95
x DIMM 3/4 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 94
x DIMM 5/6 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 95
CPU QPI Drive Strength: Normal
IOH QPI Drive Strength: Normal

Exit Setup Shut down: Mode 2
O.C. Fail Retry Counter: Enabled
O.C. Fail CMOS Reload: Disabled

PPM Function: Enabled
Turbo Mode Function: Enabled
1 core Max Turbo Ratio: 22x
2 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
3 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
4 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
CPU Non-Turbo Clock Ratio: 20x

* BCLK/UCLK/QPI Controller Settings *
QPI Control Settings: Enabled
QPI Link Fast Mode: Enabled
QPI Frequency: AUTO
CPU Base Clock (BCLK): 200 Mhz
Boot Up CPU Base Clock: AUTO
PCIE Clock: 100 Mhz
DRAM Frequency: 1600MHz
UnCore Frequency: 3466MHz

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 3, 2009)

What's that bottom setting, lowball, huh?

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

*low·ball Pronunciation Enabled


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I based it off a 940 bios template and altered it to a I7 920
> 
> 
> Tom’s BIOS Setting
> ...




made a few corrections


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Templates are good for beginners to use to get started.  I think its also good to know what each setting does in the BIOS for a more conceptual understanding.
> 
> Hell I dont know every memory timing but I know what changes will improve preformance



That would be nice and EVGA does tell you, DFI doesn't. Atleast not in the manual, still very good board. I don't like that you cannot lock the 21 multiplier on my old EVGA you could.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

as far as templates.  I used the one on the EVGA forums, in the o/c guide for x58's and it worked like a charm for 4.2 GHz.  I just adjusted voltages my way.  that went well.  But then I further tweaked it and got a much better running overclock


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> Alright, take a look at my bios and then tell me that the template above would work on my processor.



Point well taken.  I dont have an x58 board yet and until I get one and become familiar with it I'm absolutely lost on trying to do what your asking.  I can see what options my bios will have and how others get their overclock.  Much like how I learned to overclock my 775 setup, practice and patience. There are a few that have overclocking down to a science and they have been doing it for years, I've just put together my first build less than a year ago.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2009)

I think there is something to be said for a "basic" template, as CP posted. Certainly, no one template will work for everyone, but it can be helpful to have a starting point. It's useful for members to post what works for them, with a caveat for the noobs that these exact settings will NOT work for everyone. Sharing information and what works for each of us is part of what makes these forums great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think there is something to be said for a "basic" template, as CP posted. Certainly, no one template will work for everyone, but it can be helpful to have a starting point. It's useful for members to post what works for them, with a caveat for the noobs that these exact settings will NOT work for everyone.



even better said than my post.  I had no idea what anything meant in my BIOS.,  Thanks to that I was able to get started.  Then I slowly learned and tweaked the settings.  and look now, I think I have had some really good success for a person who is scared to really push its system


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2009)

*Say hello to GENE*

Here's a quick run with my new Asus Rampage II Gene. So far, I'm very impressed with this little monster.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's a quick run with my new Asus Rampage II Gene. So far, I'm very impressed with this little monster.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/geneocct1.jpg



very nice


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guise. I have everything for m i7 build, except the CPU itself. Is there a specific batch I should be looking for? Here are is the memory and board I have.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128362 board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247 memory


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to TPU

You should take some time to read this thread and the information regarding specific batches. i7 chips seem not to much consistency b/t batches. It's pretty much a role of the dice. 

FYI: Your links bring me to all of Gigabytes boards and Gskill ram. You might want to fix it.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 3, 2009)

edited =)


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Hey guise. I have everything for m i7 build, except the CPU itself. Is there a specific batch I should be looking for? Here are is the memory and board I have.
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128362 board
> ...



Nice board choice. You may also want to consider the DFI x58 boards, Asus Rampage II Gene, Foxconn Blood Rage, and Biostar x58. As far as the ram goes, that is an excellent choice. I hve the same sticks, and they are running 1700 8-8-8-21 on 1.63v.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 3, 2009)

I already have them sitting in my case. Just now got a CPU.

I plan on running water or one of those CoolIt Freezones. IDK what to pick. I was gonna get a MCR320 rad...... And those Heatkiller WB and backplate are oos.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> I already have them sitting in my case. Just now got a CPU.
> 
> I plan on running water or one of those CoolIt Freezones. IDK what to pick. I was gonna get a MCR320 rad...... And those Heatkiller WB and backplate are oos.



I'd have to say water. I've had a freezone. Idle temps are great, but at full load water is just better. As far as blocks go, there are a couple of members here with heatkillers with good results. I'm running a EK Supreme LT. It's w/in 1-2c of the heatkiller, and it's considerably cheaper.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 3, 2009)

link to the ek supreme and adapter? It seems like there are different types?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

paulieg, the new board seems to be working great for you   Done any further tweaking with it?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> link to the ek supreme and adapter? It seems like there are different types?



http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekltacs77513.html
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekbacpu1.html


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's a quick run with my new Asus Rampage II Gene. So far, I'm very impressed with this little monster.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/geneocct1.jpg



an you didn't want it at first but your old buddy Tom convinced ya!!!!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 3, 2009)

So P, how is that GENE treating you, what your initial opinion?


----------



## Binge (Apr 3, 2009)

trt740 said:


> That would be nice and EVGA does tell you, DFI doesn't. Atleast not in the manual, still very good board. I don't like that you cannot lock the 21 multiplier on my old EVGA you could.



You can lock the x21 multi on the DFI.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2009)

All my new kit has arrived, I will try and get the system built over the weekend.... expect some questions!


----------



## Binge (Apr 3, 2009)

Whelp.. my Kingston HyperX died. :shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> You can lock the x21 multi on the DFI.



yes I see that now but from what I read it effects only benefits single threaded apps.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekacuso.html

Is this one any better Paulieg?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekacuso.html
> 
> Is this one any better Paulieg?



From the reviews I've seen, there is very little if any difference b/t the two.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 3, 2009)

hmm

If performance PC's or sidewinders doesn't get heatkillers in soon I might just get the EK.


----------



## Binge (Apr 3, 2009)

trt740 said:


> yes I see that now but from what I read it effects only benefits single threaded apps.



huh??? 



N4cot1c said:


> hmm
> 
> If performance PC's or sidewinders doesn't get heatkillers in soon I might just get the EK.



Hey but don't let it get you down.  I'm sure they'll get them soon.  Especially Performance PCs, send them an e-mail and ask for an ETA.  1-2C is a huge difference in optimal testing conditions.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 3, 2009)

I just noticed I live less than 50 miles from performance pc's. Cool!


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 3, 2009)

About 2 weeks or less. Shipping Thus. of next week to us.
Best Regards,
Customer Service, Performance-PCs.com

I can wait =)


----------



## Binge (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah I've actually been surprised with their customer service lately.  It's been amazing.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 3, 2009)

Sidewinders should have them in next week so keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sidewinders should have them in next week so keep an eye out for them.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sidewinders should have them in next week so keep an eye out for them.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 3, 2009)

mefits


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> You can lock the x21 multi on the DFI.



you can lock it on the evga as well


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 4, 2009)

Whats really sad is..... until I install my kit and get into this DFi BIOS.... you are all talking a foreign language to me!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> huh???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey but don't let it get you down.  I'm sure they'll get them soon.  Especially Performance PCs, send them an e-mail and ask for an ETA.  1-2C is a huge difference in optimal testing conditions.



*from maximum pc overclocking guide*

*Turbo Talk

One wrinkle to the multiplier is the new Turbo Mode. This mode essentially automatically overclocks a single core of the CPU under certain loads. If you have overclocked a Core i7-920 to 3.66GHz and then you switch on Turbo Mode, the CPU will actually run at 4.03GHz in single-threaded apps. Is it worth it? Frankly, we’re not sure. We are getting to the point where it’s pretty rare to be running performance-intensive single-threaded applications, so the performance boost will be minimal. You do get a 1x multiplier boost in dual-threaded apps so you most games would run at 3.83GHz. Sounds good right?



Our engineering sample Core i7-920 gave us results in line with what others have achieved with engineering sample parts as well as retail parts. 

Unfortunately you can’t set your individual Turbo Mode settings on the cheap chips. Intel limits fine-grain Turbo Mode control to the Core i7-965 Extreme Edition. The pedestrian Core i7-920 and Core i7-940 are limited to a single multiplier increase for single-threaded apps, which is of marginal usefulness. It’s also clear that not all motherboard vendors think Turbo Mode is worthwhile. We’ve tested two different Asus boards that don’t implement Turbo Mode the same way Intel does. Instead of letting the user set the individual Turbo Mode settings on an Extreme Edition chip, your only option is to overclock all cores simultaneously.

Turbo Mode is something that should be evaluated based on your needs and the specifics of your overclock. For example, our case study actually found that a moderate overclock with Turbo Mode gave us better benchmark results than a higher-speed overclock without Turbo Mode. *


----------



## Naekuh (Apr 4, 2009)

D0 revision looking very good.

doing more testing and hunting down what her max will be.  Have fingers crossed for 5.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

wheres mine?


----------



## Naekuh (Apr 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wheres mine?





They should be on sale soon.  

920's will come out as D0's
940's will be renamed to 950's
965's will become the 975's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

i wish intel would pull their head outta their asshole and drop the damn prices. this shit is ridiculous.

2x the price for +2 multi.


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 4, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> They should be on sale soon.
> 
> 920's will come out as D0's
> 940's will be renamed to 950's
> 965's will become the 975's




WOW, how about providing info we don't already know..

920 DO - SLBEJ

They are already for sale...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

yo yo yo its redraider


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 4, 2009)

What's up Fits...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

show us your classified man.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 4, 2009)

Heh yeah they are for sale but where the hell are they? lol I got one shipped yesterday but have yet to pick it up. Keep your fingers crossed they shipped me the right one ha.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

i gotta buy me some more money before i get anything new.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i gotta buy me some more money before i get anything new.


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 4, 2009)

MicroCenter and Frys both got in shipments this week that were packaged March 18 2009.  They were C0 - SLBCH.

Deductive reasoning would conclude they should have D0 - SLBEJ in 2 weeks...

I hope this information helps to enlighten you NaeKuh...


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 4, 2009)

Here you go Fits...

Still waiting on a 920 - D0...


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i wish intel would pull their head outta their asshole and drop the damn prices. this shit is ridiculous.
> 
> 2x the price for +2 multi.



Hopefully AMD will help them with that


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2009)

trt740 said:


> *from maximum pc overclocking guide*
> 
> *Turbo Talk
> 
> ...



that's bullsh*t.  WPrime would have turned turbo off since it's a multithreaded app.  4.0ghz vs 4.2ghz vs 4.5ghz shows a difference.  Complete BS


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

dark..... wheres that new toy at?


----------



## The Haunted (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe i am missing something here but... Why use turbo mode when you can just disable speedstep and use the 21x multi.
 You get a 4.0 - 4.2 ghz stable on all four core and everyone is happy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

alright guys...... im shutting you down...


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> Maybe i am missing something here but... Why use turbo mode when you can just disable speedstep and use the 21x multi.
> You get a 4.0 - 4.2 ghz stable on all four core and everyone is happy.



Even if your motherboard "allows" you to choose x21 multi the chips themselves are just using turbo.  There's no way in hell turbo will turn itself off for using multi-threaded/multi-core apps.  That article/OCing guide is full of it.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 

Thats F***ing insane 

BTW where do u buy those PCIe extenders from?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

not mine....

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/486609-gpu-milking-machine.html


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok

Dam thats awesome


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Even if your motherboard "allows" you to choose x21 multi the chips themselves are just using turbo.  There's no way in hell turbo will turn itself off for using multi-threaded/multi-core apps.  That article/OCing guide is full of it.



Okay but look at the multiplers the first core has a max of turbo 22x and the rest 21x why do you suppose that is Binge if they are, full of shit.

*example Binge bios settings he posted earlier look a the multipliers according to the overclocking article 22x on core one is used for single threaded apps and 21x is used for dual threaded apps anything after that defaults to x20 and the cores seem to indicate that.
* *Remember I didn't write the article Maximum PC a major computer magazine did. Just posting what I read.*


Genie BIOS Setting

CPU Feature
Set VR Current Limit Max: Enabled
Thermal Management Control: Disabled
EIST Function: Enabled
CxE Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Virtualization Technology: Disabled
TDC Enable: Disabled
x TDC Limit: 0
TDP Enable: Disabled
x TDP Limit: 0

***** Logical Processor Setting *****
Intel HT Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All

DRAM Timing
Memory Control Setting: AUTO
Memory LowGap: 1536M

DRAM Command Rate: 1N
CAS Latency Time (tCL): 6
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): 7
RAS# Precharge (tRP): 6
Precharge Delay (tRAS): 16
REF to ACT Delay (tRFC): AUTO
Write to PRE Delay (tWR): AUTO
Rank Write to Read (tWTR): AUTO
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD): AUTO
Row Cycle Time (tRC): AUTO
Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP): AUTO
Four ACT WIN Time (tFAW): AUTO

Voltage Setting
O.C. Shut Down Free: Enable O.C.S.D.F
CPU VID Control: 1.400V
CPU VID Special Add Limit: Disabled
CPU VID Special Add: Auto
Vcore Droop Control: Disabled
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.65v
DRAM PWM Switch Frequency: Decrease 15%
DRAM PWM Phase Control: 2 Phase Operation
CPU VTT Special Add: AUTO
CPU VTT Voltage: 1.37v
VTT PWM Switch Frequency: Increase 15%
VTT PWM Phase Control: 2 Phase Operation
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.80v
IOH/ICH 1.1V Voltage: 1.21v
IOH Analog Voltage: 1.15v
ICH 1.5 Voltage: 1.7v
ICH 1.05V Voltage: 1.05v
DIMM 1/2 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
DIMM 3/4 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
DIMM 5/6 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
ADDR/CMD VREF Control: Enabled
x DIMM 1/2 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 95
x DIMM 3/4 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 94
x DIMM 5/6 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 95
CPU QPI Drive Strength: Normal
IOH QPI Drive Strength: Normal

Exit Setup Shut down: Mode 2
O.C. Fail Retry Counter: Enabled
O.C. Fail CMOS Reload: Disabled

PPM Function: Enabled
*Turbo Mode Function: Enabled
1 core Max Turbo Ratio: 22x
2 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
3 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
4 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
CPU Non-Turbo Clock Ratio: 20x*

* BCLK/UCLK/QPI Controller Settings *
QPI Control Settings: Enabled
QPI Link Fast Mode: Enabled
QPI Frequency: AUTO
CPU Base Clock (BCLK): 200 Mhz
Boot Up CPU Base Clock: AUTO
PCIE Clock: 100 Mhz
DRAM Frequency: 1600MHz
UnCore Frequency: 3466MHz

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2009)

But you are confusing people saying that TURBO IS BAD.  The way that article is worded and the way you word it makes me think that turbo ON = x21 sometimes but mostly x20.  That is not the case.  If you turn turbo on with most boards it will stay x21 especially if you know how to set it correctly.  For x21 ALL THE TIME with DFI

Set VR Current Limit Max: Enabled
Thermal Management Control: Disabled
EIST Function: Enabled
PPM Function: Enabled
Turbo Mode Function: Enabled

Lastly make sure you turn off all energy saving settings like C-states.

::EDIT::  This is the quote I have problems with...


			
				NonRetailCPUReview said:
			
		

> Unfortunately you can’t set your individual Turbo Mode settings on the cheap chips. Intel limits fine-grain Turbo Mode control to the Core i7-965 Extreme Edition. The pedestrian Core i7-920 and Core i7-940 are limited to a single multiplier increase for single-threaded apps, which is of marginal usefulness. It’s also clear that not all motherboard vendors think Turbo Mode is worthwhile. We’ve tested two different Asus boards that don’t implement Turbo Mode the same way Intel does. Instead of letting the user set the individual Turbo Mode settings on an Extreme Edition chip, your only option is to overclock all cores simultaneously.



If this was indeed the case then my dual threaded apps would not get x21.  They found that in retail i7920 and 940 that the TURBO mode is handled on the motherboard end.  Most motherboards have a way around turbo throttling.  With the DFI this is controlled with the Set VR Current Limit Max: Enabled option with the rest of the turbo functions on as well.  If you turn that off then your multiplier will throttle under load from a multi-threaded app.  Why is this?  Because it limits the multiplier when all threads are being used based on the TDP of the cpu.  If it's cold enough and Set VR Current Limit Max: is Disabled then you will keep your x21, but since most of us can't get that cold we just Enable the option and rock out with full x21.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=540303


----------



## The Haunted (Apr 4, 2009)

Whats wrong with that qpi link?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

i set it low.

thats on AIR BTW


----------



## The Haunted (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought only the 965 had access to qpi multi.
Is that the slow mode? (as called on my board)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

higher QPI yes.


you can set lower qpi on special boards like the DFI.

you can actually set higher QPI at low bclk on 920 and 940


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> But you are confusing people saying that TURBO IS BAD.  The way that article is worded and the way you word it makes me think that turbo ON = x21 sometimes but mostly x20.  That is not the case.  If you turn turbo on with most boards it will stay x21 especially if you know how to set it correctly.  For x21 ALL THE TIME with DFI
> 
> Set VR Current Limit Max: Enabled
> Thermal Management Control: Disabled
> ...




I didn't change the wording I just posted what it said. I was as shocked as you are to read it. I also never said turbo was bad where did that come from?  I think 20x200 or 19x210 would be better but there is nothing wrong with turbo. I use it.  On a side note, I just burned a dvd at 4.0ghz and it's unreal how fast these chips are.


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys I have been working with this MO-RA 2 to cool my i7 cpu, and it's coming along really well.  Today I'm going up to Lowes to see if I can't get some 32-6 1 3/8" flats.  I'm only going to mount 6 fans on this, but I'll leave room for 9.  I've been reading that the round tubing inside it is "no good" for active cooling but I really don't agree...  The heat will be spread out into the fins anyway and the fins will have active cooling!

Here are some pics.

Plexi marked for cutting.





Using a fly cutter is dangerous but it sure beats buying a 4 1/2" hole cutter I won't use again for a few years.





Almost the final product   See I screwed up once and followed a line that was NOT meant to be followed... le sigh


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 4, 2009)

You could cool 3 pc's with that man


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 4, 2009)

Binge....

Why do I not get that posted at you know where ????


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2009)

RedRaider said:


> Binge....
> 
> Why do I not get that posted at you know where ????



Working on it!


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 4, 2009)

Hell Ya...


----------



## mcoffey (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool Binge,

those rads are a lot of fun and really kick ass.

By the way...where the hell am I???

andyc


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

welcome to TPU  andy.


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe we are in hell....


----------



## mcoffey (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Fits,...

Big forum, and first time I checked it out.

andyc


----------



## HESmelaugh (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys, I'm pretty sure you must have taken a wrong turn somewhere.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

HESmelaugh said:


> Guys, I'm pretty sure you must have taken a wrong turn somewhere.



ROFL.. the whole RRR crew is showing up today.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 4, 2009)

This is a showing if there ever was one eh Fits? lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey binge, that looks awesome dude.  Can't wait to see some results.


RRR, welcome to TPU dude


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks CP and I made sure this fan mount got the proper kind of coverage over at RRR under the DYI section.  HONEST this is on topic as it's how I cool my OCed i7 920   Soon to be an i7 920 AND the GTX295.


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey binge, that looks awesome dude.  Can't wait to see some results.
> 
> 
> RRR, welcome to TPU dude



I joined May 2008 and made my first post last night...


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey binge, that looks awesome dude.  Can't wait to see some results.
> 
> 
> RRR, welcome to TPU dude



Yeah he's been on here for awhile since May creepin LOL!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

i noticed   I did that for a while until april last year when i started to whore the forums 

almost at 5k in a year


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i noticed   I did that for a while until april last year when i started to whore the forums
> 
> almost at 5k in a year



Why don't I get posting from you like that...


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2009)

TPU is just too addicting xD welcome to the forum guys! anyone of you have an i7??


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 4, 2009)

We pretty much all have or are building i7 rigs dude.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2009)

Then y'all will have to show us the OCs!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

RedRaider said:


> Why don't I get posting from you like that...



im getting there dude   got over 400 and just joined about 3 months ago.  



n-ster said:


> TPU is just too addicting xD welcome to the forum guys! anyone of you have an i7??



I do


n-ster said:


> Then y'all will have to show us the OCs!



there is 126 pages worth of overclocks, down clocks, even just clocks


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2009)

lol... I think all 41k+ members know that you have an i7 CP xD always nice to know the OCs of the new guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

n-ster said:


> lol... I think all 41k+ members know that you have an i7 CP xD always nice to know the OCs of the new guys!



  really?

Well anyways, here are my daily settings, i'll contribute.


DIMM voltage is 1.65v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

guys got a question"

I have my tri channel kit of pi blacks.  Would I be able to put in my old Corsairs?  I used to run them at the speed an timings that my Pi blacks are running.  This way I can have a 5gb total.  3gb doesnt seem to cut it for some games.  This is just temporary until I can get another tri channel kit of pi's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

whats stopping you? color?


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 4, 2009)

I Must Use Black PCB RAM...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

fuckers 


Guess i'll try it soon.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> really?
> 
> Well anyways, here are my daily settings, i'll contribute.
> 
> ...



here are mine

Genie BIOS Setting

Main BIOS Page
Exit Setup Shut down:............Mode 2
O.C. Fail Retry Counter:.........Enabled
O.C. Fail CMOS Reload:...........Disabled

PPM Function:....................Disabled
Turbo Mode Function:.............Disabled
x 1 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........22x
x 2 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........21x
x 3 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........21x
x 4 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........21x
CPU Non-Turbo Clock Ratio:.......19x

* BCLK/UCLK/QPI Controller Settings *
QPI Control Settings:............Enabled
QPI Link Fast Mode:..............Enabled
QPI Frequency:...................Auto
CPU Base Clock(BCLK):............208 Mhz
Boot Up CPU Base Clock:..........Auto
PCIE Clock:......................100 Mhz
DRAM Frequency:..................BCLK*08 Mhz
UnCore Frequency:................BCLK*16 Mhz

CPU Spread Spectrum:.............Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum:............Disabled

CPU Feature
Set VR Current Limit Max:........Disabled
Thermal Management Control:......Disabled
EIST Function:...................Disabled
CxE Function:....................Disabled
Execute Disable Bit:.............Disabled
Virtualization Technology:.......Disabled

***** Logical Processor Setting *****
Intel HT Technology:.............Enabled
Active Processor Cores:..........All

DRAM Timing
Memory Control Setting:..........Auto
Channel Interleave Setting:......Auto
Rank Interleave Setting:.........Auto
Memory LowGap:...................1536M

DRAM Command Rate:...............1N
CAS Latency Time (tCL):..........8
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD):.......8
Precharge Delay (tRP):...........8
RAS# Precharge (tRAS):...........21
REF to ACT Delay (tRFC):.........Auto
Write to PRE Delay (tWR):........Auto
Rank Write to Read (tWTR):.......Auto
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD):.........Auto
Row Cycle Time (tRC):............31
Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP):......Auto
Four ACT WIN Time (tFAW):........Auto

Voltage Setting
O.C. Shut Down Free:.............Enable O.C.S.D.F
CPU VID Control:.................1.375v *(1.328 after droop)*
CPU VID Special Add Limit:.......Enabled
CPU VID Special Add:.............Auto
Vcore Droop Control:.............Enabled
DRAM Bus Voltage:................1.695v
DRAM PWM Switch Frequency:.......Nominal Frequency
DRAM PWM Phase Control:..........2 Phase Operation
CPU VTT Special Add:.............Auto
CPU VTT Voltage:.................1.37v
VTT PWM Switch Frequency:........Nominal Frequency
VTT PWM Phase Control:...........2 Phase Operation
CPU PLL Voltage:.................1.85v
IOH/ICH 1.1V Voltage:............1.11v
IOH Analog Voltage:..............1.10v
ICH 1.5 Voltage:.................1.5v
ICH 1.05V Voltage:...............1.05v
DIMM 1/2 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF:......+00.0%
DIMM 3/4 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF:......+00.0%
DIMM 5/6 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF:......+00.0%
ADDR/CMD VREF Control:...........Disabled
x DIMM 1/2 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF:.....110
x DIMM 3/4 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF:.....110
x DIMM 5/6 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF:.....110
CPU QPI Drive Strength:..........Normal
IOH QPI Drive Strength:..........Normal


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

i'll post my bios config too!

This will get you 4000 MHz

191x21 turbo on HT on








Mother Board ( EVGA X58 X3 SLI )
Drivers ( )
Bios ( SZ1C )
CPU ( 920 )
CPU Cooler (Water)
Memory (G.SKILL PI Black 3GB (3 x 1GB) DDR3 1600)
PSU (PCP&C 860W)
GPU (2 Radeon 4870's in C/F)
Drivers ( 8.11 )
Operating System (W7)


Frequency Control
CPU Clock Ratio (x 20 )
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 191 )
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) (x 16 )
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 100 )


Memory Feature
Memory Control Setting (Enabled )
Memory Frequency ( 2:8 )
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way )
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way )
Memory Low Gap ( Auto )
tCL Setting ( 8 )
tRCD Setting ( 8)
tRP Setting ( 8 )
tRAS Setting ( 21 )
tRFC Setting ( 56)
Command Rate ( t1 )


Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control (disabled )
CPU VCore ( 1.3125v ) 1.329v in windows
CPU VTT Voltage (+150mV)
CPU PLL VCore (1.80v )
DIMM Voltage ( 1.65v )
DIMM DQ Vref ( +0 )
QPI PLL VCore ( 1.3v )
IOH VCore ( 1.275v )
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage (1.6v )
ICH VCore ( 1.2v)
PWM Frequency ( 800 KHz)


CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled )
Turbo Mode Function ( Enabled)
CxE Function ( Disabled )
Execute Disable Bit (Disabled )
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled )
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled )
Active Processor Cores ( All )
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled )
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled )
QPI Frequency Selection ( 4,800 GT/s)


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey trt if you disable "Vcore Droop Control:.............Enabled" then you won't have voltage droop.   That is if that's what you want.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

I rhink i've found the right settings for 4Ghz.

21x 190 @ 1.38vcore , disappointed though, 21x182 = 3,8Ghz 1.28vcore and for 0,2Ghz extra I need to set the voltage quite high...

will post screens soon when i'm done with stable testing


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I rhink i've found the right settings for 4Ghz.
> 
> ...



That's very typical of these chips.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's very typical of these chips.



Do you think that the D0 stepping will overclock better? Maby even the bad D0's?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Do you think that the D0 stepping will overclock better? Maby even the bad D0's?



supposed to


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2009)

you guys havent tried the 22x multi on the 920 yet have you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you guys havent tried the 22x multi on the 920 yet have you?


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> supposed to



If that would be true. i'm going to buy one immediately  when it's available


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> If that would be true. i'm going to buy one immediately  when it's available



I could imagine these CPU's running stable everyday like at 4.4-4.5 GHz.  That would be something to see!


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I could imagine these CPU's running stable everyday like at 4.4-4.5 GHz.  That would be something to see!



you make me so hard...

Edit: btw i've reached 4,4+ Ghz already but on 1.55v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> you make me so hard...
> 
> Edit: btw i've reached 4,4+ Ghz already but on 1.55v



Can you please re write your post 

and yes I mean 4.4-4.5 on reasonable voltage and with more ease than the current CPU's.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can you please re write your post


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>



yeah...see... thats what i thought


its there.

i'll give you time to figure it out.

ive got 4.7ghz so far.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah...see... thats what i thought
> 
> 
> its there.
> ...


Lock multi on 21x and then turbo on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah...see... thats what i thought
> 
> 
> its there.
> ...



since you didn't specify the time, then i'll say "TIME IS UP" 


nope didn't figure it out


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can you please re write your post
> 
> and yes I mean 4.4-4.5 on reasonable voltage and with more ease than the current CPU's.



Yeah that would be great! 4,4 Ghz @ 1.4v stable oh god...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Yeah that would be great! 4,4 Ghz @ 1.4v stable oh god...



amen to that


----------



## trt740 (Apr 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> Hey trt if you disable "Vcore Droop Control:.............Enabled" then you won't have voltage droop.   That is if that's what you want.



I figured that thx binge but you have to admit the way it's worded it looks like
Vcore Droop Control:.............Enabled should make the droop stop not cause it.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Binge you and Fits need to read how this guy overclocks his DFI board he leaves*



Binge said:


> Hey trt if you disable "Vcore Droop Control:.............Enabled" then you won't have voltage droop.   That is if that's what you want.




All the speed step  thermal function and power saving functions are on  and the core voltage is on auto, then he adds voltage to the core through the CPU VID Special Add setting. Read it's crazy and works.



http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=9526

*here are his 920 settings look at the speed step settings*


Genie BIOS Setting

Main BIOS Page
 Exit Setup Shut down:............Mode 2
 O.C. Fail Retry Counter:.........Enabled
 O.C. Fail CMOS Reload:...........Disabled

 PPM Function:....................Enabled
 Turbo Mode Function:.............Disabled
x 1 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........22x
x 2 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........21x
x 3 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........21x
x 4 core Max Turbo Ratio:.........21x
 CPU Non-Turbo Clock Ratio:.......19x

 * BCLK/UCLK/QPI Controller Settings *
 QPI Control Settings:............Enabled
 QPI Link Fast Mode:..............Enabled
 QPI Frequency:...................Auto
 CPU Base Clock(BCLK):............200 Mhz
 Boot Up CPU Base Clock:..........AUTO
 PCIE Clock:......................100 Mhz
 DRAM Frequency:..................BCLK*8
 UnCore Frequency:................BCLK*16

 CPU Spread Spectrum:.............Disabled
 PCIE Spread Spectrum:............Disabled

CPU Feature
 Set VR Current Limit Max:........Disabled
 Thermal Management Control:......Enabled
 EIST Function:...................Enabled
 CxE Function:....................Auto
 Execute Disable Bit:.............Disabled
 Virtualization Technology:.......Disabled

  ***** Logical Processor Setting *****
 Intel HT Technology:.............Enabled
 Active Processor Cores:..........All

DRAM Timing
 Memory Control Setting:..........AUTO
 Channel Interleave Setting:......AUTO
 Rank Interleave Setting:.........AUTO
 Memory LowGap:...................1536M

 DRAM Command Rate:...............1N
 CAS Latency Time (tCL):..........8
 RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD):.......7
 Precharge Delay (tRP):...........7
 RAS# Precharge (tRAS):...........24
 REF to ACT Delay (tRFC):.........74
 Write to PRE Delay (tWR):........AUTO
 Rank Write to Read (tWTR):.......AUTO
 ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD):.........AUTO
 Row Cycle Time (tRC):............AUTO
 Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP):......AUTO
 Four ACT WIN Time (tFAW):........AUTO

Voltage Setting
 O.C. Shut Down Free:.............Enable O.C.S.D.F
 CPU VID Control:.................AUTO
 CPU VID Special Add Limit:.......Disabled
 CPU VID Special Add:.............107.55%
 Vcore Droop Control:.............Enabled
 DRAM Bus Voltage:................1.65v
 DRAM PWM Switch Frequency:.......Nominal Frequency
 DRAM PWM Phase Control:..........2 Phase Operation
 CPU VTT Special Add:.............AUTO
 CPU VTT Voltage:.................1.21v
 VTT PWM Switch Frequency:........Nominal Frequency
 VTT PWM Phase Control:...........2 Phase Operation
 CPU PLL Voltage:.................1.80v
 IOH/ICH 1.1V Voltage:............1.11v
 IOH Analog Voltage:..............1.10v
 ICH 1.5 Voltage:.................1.5v
 ICH 1.05V Voltage:...............1.05v
 DIMM 1/2 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF:......-00.0%
 DIMM 3/4 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF:......-00.0%
 DIMM 5/6 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF:......-00.0%
 ADDR/CMD VREF Control:...........Disabled
x DIMM 1/2 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF:.....110
x DIMM 3/4 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF:.....110
x DIMM 5/6 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF:.....110
 CPU QPI Drive Strength:..........Normal
 IOH QPI Drive Strength:..........Normal


*he claims by letting the chip manage it's self makes it overclocks better.*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=474675


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2009)

I see why he does it, and I don't agree with it.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://fileshosts.com/intel/DFI/DFI...0_1000_99924_rfc72_1.4875_1.875_1.44/cpuz.png
> 
> http://fileshosts.com/intel/DFI/DFI..._99924_rfc72_1.4875_1.875_1.44/cpuz_valid.png
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=474675



dirty bas....



well done


----------



## trt740 (Apr 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> I see why he does it, and I don't agree with it.



I used it before with a few of my own tweaks and it keep your heat down big time. By the way thx for telling me about the voltage droop control actually looking backwards I'm now stable at 19x211 4.0ghz ram at DDR3 1688 at 1.376v on core. Evga was the opposite. That's stupid how they named that setting.


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah.  I actually have to apologize and retract my previous statement.  I've got 4.2ghz stable at 1.18v idle/1.38v load now.  Let's see how long this lasts xD  That's the sort of thing that created instability in my rig before, but who knows... this boards special add function is something I have not played with.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2009)

special add is not something spectacular guys...


lets say you have 1.2v vcore

then you set special add to say 107.45%

do a little math....

and you get

1.2894v

even though CPUz reports 1.2v you are really at almost 1.29v


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes.  I still have not played with it, and hard-setting the VCore on the DFI boards does cause instability with C-states.

More results.






Near identical results to my normal 24/7 OC.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 5, 2009)

From what I am seeing from [H], EVGA, and Legit, the D0's aren't doing any better than C0's. Some people got the new stepping from TankGuys.

Intel proabably wasn't lying when they said they were just changing the ink or w/e.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> From what I am seeing from [H], EVGA, and Legit, the D0's aren't doing any better than C0's. Some people got the new stepping from TankGuys.
> 
> Intel proabably wasn't lying when they said they were just changing the ink or w/e.



http://forums.legitreviews.com/about20819.html
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100577171&mpage=1&key=�
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100578697&mpage=1&key=�
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=601632






_Mudkip : D0's aren't better, this guy is just a lucky motherfucker_

hmm some people say the D0's are better and some people say they're just the same as the C0's


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 5, 2009)

I have seen C0's in the later batches OC just as well.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 5, 2009)

well i got a 3839 and a 3835 chip now.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yes.  I still have not played with it, and hard-setting the VCore on the DFI boards does cause instability with C-states.
> 
> More results.
> 
> ...





My chip likes 3.972mhz 9x209 1.32v and once you go to say, 210 ,it needs  1.392v to hit 4.0ghz , which on air causes hot as hell core temps . This chip has been in 3 boards now and they all maxed at about the same so, it seems to be my chip. Now with turbo I can do 4.0ghz but my ram won't max out and my FSB is lower so I believe 9x209 is faster .


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2009)

Building mine today, I have got a 3841A818 batch but it's an OEM chip so I dont know pack date.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Building mine today, I have got a 3841A818 batch but it's an OEM chip so I dont know pack date.



Good luck , but don't you mean tray?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Good luck , but don't you mean tray?



Same thing. OEM as in intended for OEM use.


----------



## The Haunted (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2009)

bios setting?


----------



## The Haunted (Apr 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> bios setting?



qpi on slow mode got me higher clocks, crossfire isn't working with this setting... wth?


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2009)

I can buy a Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme for 240 euro's should i do it? 

Will it overclock better then the UD5?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I can buy a Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme for 240 euro's should i do it?
> 
> Will it overclock better then the UD5?





i had the gig x58 extreme and now i have the x59 UD4P, i think the 3 boards all have the same PWm so will clock the same... Funny i got my best scored with the UD4pm sweet and cheap board.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 5, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss126/the_haunted/4599.jpg
> http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss126/the_haunted/4578.jpg




Now that is what i am talking about, that BIOSTAR is kicking it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

the haunted

great job bro,


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 6, 2009)

Lol @ 22x multi Fits, you had me "WTF" for a minute there... 

If you're going for the highest speed on that chip, I could agree with that method, but I can imagine it doesn't perform as well as when you're actually using the entire chip...


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://fileshosts.com/intel/DFI/DFI...0_1000_99924_rfc72_1.4875_1.875_1.44/cpuz.png
> 
> http://fileshosts.com/intel/DFI/DFI..._99924_rfc72_1.4875_1.875_1.44/cpuz_valid.png
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=474675



What's with it saying you've got an FX5200?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Here is my best 24/7 low voltage everyday clock*

that keeps the heat reasonable on air.









*I know you like my 10 year olds art work so here is some more. *


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 6, 2009)

That's pretty decent on air with HT on at those speeds.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> That's pretty decent on air with HT on at those speeds.



I agree, good job TRT.  I'm sure when you learn the board a bit more, you'll get much better results


----------



## trt740 (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree, good job TRT.  I'm sure when you learn the board a bit more, you'll get much better results



maybe but thats 3.9ghz with default voltage on everything but the core using 200+ FSB. I can go much higher on turbo but that is smoken fast at that low of voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

trt740 said:


> maybe but thats 3.9ghz with default voltage on everything but the core using 200+ FSB. I can go much higher on turbo but that is smoken fast at that low of voltage.



you have everything set on auto as far as voltages, but vcore?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

you guys mind pitching in and helping me out.  Need some advise.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1304076&postcount=173


----------



## trt740 (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you have everything set on auto as far as voltages, but vcore?



yes


----------



## t_ski (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I bit the bullet and will be joining the club soon.  Just ordered:



> MEM 2Gx3|CRUC CT3KIT25664BA1067 R *<-- Fit's recommendation*
> 2 x VGA PNY VCGGTX295XPB GTX295 RTL *<-- one retail, one used*
> MB BIOSTAR TPOWERX58 1366 X58 RT *<-- Decided not to get the open box (which cost me $100 more  )*
> PSU SILVERSTONE|OP1000-E 1000W *<-- already have one of these in my current rig*
> i7 920 8344axxxx *<-- supposed to be able to do 4.5 GHz*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

damn.... 

im 1 step ahead of the game...

i've got something planned to keep ahead of you guys since you all seem to be chasing me now.

i know systemviper bested me but i have a feeling i can beat that 

cheers


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

WOOT GO QUEBECKER!!! now your haunting my dreams  I wish I'd get an i7 OCed to 4.6Ghz for Easter!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey I was working on my overclock while doing some Calculus work and I kept getting this error in Linx, I never ran into it before, every time I had a problem the computer would BSOD on me.  Now I do not have the time to run Prime 95 or mess with it more tonight, but I wanted to know what you all think.  I have been trying a lower multi which is working better for me so far.  I could not get past a Base clock of 187 with a 20 mulitplier, I was unsure why that was so I tried x19 and have been successful so far.  I want to see if I can cut some voltage on the core to have it run cooler, and see how that works. My RAm is rated for 1333mhz and not it is running a 2:8 raito with the uncore making the ram run at 1640Mhz which seems like a good overclock on the RAM, could that be my error.  I have yet to run Memtest +86 to see what that says, but it is my guess of what might be holding me back.  

Settings:
Speedstep Off
EIST Off
C-State Off
Bittech (or w/e it is called) Off
HPET On
Spread Specturm Off
HPET For x58 On
What ever other power modes Off

CPU core: +0.220 V
QPI +.180V
CPU PLL 1.80V
DRAM 1.60
OTHER RAM VOLTAGES 0.800V
IOH 1.10V
ICH 1.50V (I think whatever default for this board)

Running MSI x68 Eclipse  with TRUE and 2 S-flex high spds.  Ram is G.SKILL 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)  F3-10666CL9T-6GBNQ  running 9-9-9-24 1T Link
So far the Ram has passed many Memtest's with a 1450 overclock.


----------



## Binge (Apr 7, 2009)

@Jake-Try to drop your memory multiplier and see if that increases stability of your LinX bench.  If it does then either your qpi or memory is at fault.

For everyone else... AN UPDATE!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

binge werent you getting the same temps before with your PA120.3???

Looks good though bro


----------



## Binge (Apr 7, 2009)

Look at the time core damage was active.  My PA 120.3 would be warm to the touch after 10 minutes and hit 70C.  This MO-RA doesn't even get warm and sits at 69C.  I would be getting even better temps but damned if my flow went down a bit because of this radiator...  lol

You know what this means though CP?  I'll be able to WC both my i7920 and GTX 295 on the same radiator.  That was the whole reason for getting the mo-ra.

P.S.  I challenge you to get as good of a temp at 4.0GHz with core damage running for the same amount of time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Look at the time core damage was active.  My PA 120.3 would be warm to the touch after 10 minutes and hit 70C.  This MO-RA doesn't even get warm and sits at 69C.  I would be getting even better temps but damned if my flow went down a bit because of this radiator...  lol
> 
> You know what this means though CP?  I'll be able to WC both my i7920 and GTX 295 on the same radiator.  That was the whole reason for getting the mo-ra.
> 
> P.S.  I challenge you to get as good of a temp at 4.0GHz with core damage running for the same amount of time.



I deny your challenge 


haha thats good bro, you getting dual pumps now or something.  Or maybe an Iwaki??


----------



## Binge (Apr 7, 2009)

I will have two pumps but it will be something like this...

PUMP-manifold/CPU\manifold-PUMP-RAD-RES-__\GPU/​
Ignore the __... the idea is that I will have a pump at either end of the manifold.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> I will have two pumps but it will be something like this...
> 
> PUMP-manifold/CPU\manifold-PUMP-RAD-RES-__\GPU/​
> Ignore the __... the idea is that I will have a pump at either end of the manifold.



haha man I cant wait.  This is going to be one crazy build.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 7, 2009)

*now working on lowering voltage*







enjoy the Easter art work


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2009)

trt740 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090407/with thermal management 4.0.jpg
> 
> 
> enjoy the Easter art work



Looking good Tom, including the artwork. I do wish I could get you to consider watercooling. You could get those CPU/NB temps down into the low 60's on load.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

*GUYS!!!

please help everyone out.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784

start crunching with your i7 while your off doing other stuff.

i7s are hella powerful crunchers guys. 

like folding, this helps out the entire world. 

PLEASE i ask you..... donate your i7s to crunching even if its just a few hours a day.*


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> damn....
> 
> im 1 step ahead of the game...
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that, look forward to your numbers...


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 7, 2009)

I just noticed that my WC loop gives me the same temps with the pump on 12v as it does on 5v...

SO... less sound from now on


----------



## trt740 (Apr 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Looking good Tom, including the artwork. I do wish I could get you to consider watercooling. You could get those CPU/NB temps down into the low 60's on load.



I know and for a air cooled x58 those are actually low.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 7, 2009)

So ive been having this strange issues. 

i can input all my setting into the bios reboot and it wont boot windows. i can reset the cmos boot into windows. restart put the settings in and it boots fine??? atm im doing 4.2 @ 1.4 and 1.26vtt

edit:

attached is my proc


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 7, 2009)

OK so a longer run did make a difference... I stand corrected, my loop performs better at 12v.


----------



## Binge (Apr 7, 2009)

How do you know if your pump is on 12v or on 5v?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 7, 2009)

Switch some wires on the molex 

Planning on making a 3-way switch to go 5-7-12v soon.


----------



## Binge (Apr 7, 2009)

Could you elaborate on it with pics or something?  This might be useful information for everyone who has their i7 on water.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 7, 2009)

Click

That's "basically" what I did, but I just made a converter from 12 to 5v.
I still need to figure out how to make a switch to switch between all 3 voltages though.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sweet!  I've got one of those molex splitters, I may make one of those to play with a rudimentary fan controller.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Click
> 
> That's "basically" what I did, but I just made a converter from 12 to 5v.
> I still need to figure out how to make a switch to switch between all 3 voltages though.



That link is incorrect.  You should have posted this one:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=10622


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> *GUYS!!!
> 
> please help everyone out.
> 
> ...




you know I got you backed up on this fit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90518


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2009)

so now... what will your title be? and will it have i7 in it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

n-ster said:


> so now... what will your title be? and will it have i7 in it?



haha, dont know, thinking of the title


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

steal a fucken chick fil a slogan


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

Have a *i7 920 DO *comming tomorrow, 
so will start posting results based on my gig board 
which has been rocking the OC's with my good i7 920 CO,  
We'll see what the DO can Doh!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Have a *i7 920 DO *comming tomorrow,
> so will start posting results based on my gig board
> which has been rocking the OC's with my good i7 920 CO,
> We'll see what the DO can Doh!
> ...



 YHPM


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

D0 should have been called the RL for relabel.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> D0 should have been called the RL for relabel.




that is what they said, but i had to take the chance, I remember when the first GO's came out, did the same thing, preorder fro m tankguys and that was a great move, so who knows.

I'm hoping for a little less heat, if it will do that then i am happy


----------



## trt740 (Apr 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Have a *i7 920 DO *comming tomorrow,
> so will start posting results based on my gig board
> which has been rocking the OC's with my good i7 920 CO,
> We'll see what the DO can Doh!
> ...



some guys had them from tank guys and they don't overclock any better than CO chips. Intel said the only difference is the ink.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

trust me though...






on it. 

its worked on all mine.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

trt740 said:


> some guys had them from tank guys and they don't overclock any better than CO chips. Intel said the only difference is the ink.



I remember reading that. But sometimes ya just got to try for yourself, plus i haven't read to many reviews and none from anyone i know. So we'll see, I am a optimist, i'm not looking for the big OC i am looking for 4.2ghz at low volts that can handle a load...


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 8, 2009)

I Want A 975!! Some One Hook Me Up! Damnit!

i need better shit. My wc isn't good enough for the i7 heat output. and My board is apparently holding my cpu back lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

nice SV, you know your duties.  

Once it arrives you report back to us, and everytime you overclock 1mhz


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

sir, yes sir


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> sir, yes sir


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 8, 2009)

t_ski said:


> That link is incorrect.  You should have posted this one:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=10622



Yeah well, I Googled


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 8, 2009)

I was unsuccuessful in finding what the error in LinX I was getting, I was wondering if anyone can suggest anything else.  I am able to get the Base clock up to 208 with a 19 multiplier and it will post and boot into windows fine.  I can run 3dmark 06 and vantage fine.  Now I tried what chickenpatty recommanded, I lowered the QPIlink speed to slow mode, and it went from 3900mhz to 2300ish, and that did not work I still got the error within 10 minutes of running LinX.  I ran Memtest +86 2.11 and my memory passed 2 full tests, it was running at 1640ish when it's stock rating is 1333mhz at 1.5v 9-9-9-24.  I have it at 16940mhz 9-9-9-24 at 1.60v.  Now I can not lower my QPI Link speed at all, since I have no control over the multiplier there.  I also tried lower my memory and uncore multipliers, from 4 and 8 respectly, to 3 and 6.  Now the computer would not post nor boot.  Then I tried 3 multi memory and 7 uncore, no luck> I am going to try more, but I do not know where this error is from and how to fix it.  I also have not done a full prime 95 test, it ran fine for 30 minutes, but I will be letting it run loonger and see where it goes.  Now also with my mulitplier of CPU at 20, I can not get my base clock over 186mhz.  I have tried increasing all the voltages and still no luck with getting it over 190 with a 20 multi, any ideas?  A few posts ago I listed my BIOS settings, I do not have them infront of me now.


----------



## Binge (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you complete a super pi 32m run?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, it looks like I got screwed.  The guy I bought my 920 from said he dropped it and scratched it, but he told me before he was getting a D0.  I bet the new one he got was crap so he decided to keep the C0.

Now I need a CPU and fast


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

dark2099 has his for 190$


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dark2099 has his for 190$



not any more...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

http://hardforum.com/search.php?searchid=11893489


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 8, 2009)

4GHz on air (NH-U12P), OCCT for 4 hours.
Not really impressed, but at least 4GHz with HT is at last do able in my case for air cooler.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> 4GHz on air (NH-U12P), OCCT for 4 hours.
> Not really impressed, but at least 4GHz with HT is at last do able in my case for air cooler.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/4h.jpg



Yeah, these chips run hot....and basically beg for water cooling. What's your vcore?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, these chips run hot....and basically beg for air cooling. What's your vcore?



You mean water right?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> You mean water right?



 Yes...


----------



## Binge (Apr 8, 2009)

Kid did you check out the Prolimatech Megahalem it's available at sidewinders?  I mean it's the closest thing to water cooling you'll get on air other than a V10, but I've seen such mixed reviews.


----------



## Baer (Apr 8, 2009)

A Question for you all,
I am stable at 3.4 but when I run the sensor test in Real Temp my multiplyer drops during the cool down stage. The multiplyer stays at 21 during heat up and my temps go from mid 30's to mid 50's , not really bad and much better than previously (I had a Zalman 9900 which was not cooling well). But.... during the cool down test my multilier drops from 21 to 18 then to 11 then finally to 3 at the last stage giving me a very low core speed. The temps do not climb any higher while this is going on and in fact they start to come down during the cool down phase but still the multi drops. When the cool down test is finished and all cores drop in activity the multi imediatly goes back to 21 and temps are by then back in the mid 30's. I have tried this with hyperthreading enabled and disabled but it is still the same.
I have C1E disabled, C-State disabled and Speedstep is no longer visable.
Is this normal? Any ideas?
Perhaps it is memory related. I had a non functioning Dominator GT dimm so I am running on two for now. My three new DIMMS will be in tomorrow sometime.
Perhaps Win 7 related? I don't think so but anything is possiable.


----------



## Binge (Apr 8, 2009)

What motherboard are you using, and could you provide a filled in bios template?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, these chips run hot....and basically beg for water cooling. What's your vcore?



mine idles @ 81c on water and 4.3


----------



## Binge (Apr 8, 2009)

You need to fix something   Don't scare anyone.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Kid did you check out the Prolimatech Megahalem it's available at sidewinders?  I mean it's the closest thing to water cooling you'll get on air other than a V10, but I've seen such mixed reviews.



I will check out that cooler when i get bored with this one .
But, i barely see a different between my old Z600R and this cooler (~2C), beside this noctua have way better airflow.



Paulieg said:


> Yeah, these chips run hot....and basically beg for water cooling. What's your vcore?




1.381v in bios, cpu-z ilde is 1.344v, and 1.328v while full load.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> You need to fix something   Don't scare anyone.



you talkin to me?


----------



## Baer (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Binge, here is one of the latest. I have also set my mem timings manually ( 7-8-7-20) per the mem specs.
Mobo is a Rampage II Extreme

AI overclock - manual
OC from CPU level up - greyed out
OC from Memory level up - 1600
CPU Ratio setting - 21

CPU configuration 
CPU Ratio Setting - 21
C1E Support - disable 
Hardware prefetcher - enable
Adjacent Cache line prefetcher - enable
Intel Virtualization tech - disabled
CPU TM Function - disable
Execute Disabled bit - disable
Intel HT Technology - disable
Active Processor Cores - all
A20M - disabled
Intel Speedstep tech - disable
Intel Turbo Mode tech - disabled
Intel C-STATE tech - disabled

BCLK frequency - 165
PCIE frequency - 100
DRAM frequency - DDR3 1654mhz
UCLK frequency - 3307

QPI frequency - 5955

Dram timing control 
1st iformation - auto
2nd information - auto
3rd information - auto

EPU II phase control - full phase
Load-line calibration - enable
CPU differential amplitude - 800
Extreme OV - disabled

Current voltage 
Cpu voltage - 1.3
CPU PLL voltage - 1.81
QPI-Dram voltage - 1.3

Current voltage 
IOH voltage - 1.11
IOH PCIE voltage - 1.51
ICH voltage- 1.11
ICH PCIE voltage - 1.51

Current voltage 
DRAM Bus voltage - 1.65
DRAM REF voltage - auto

Debug mode - string
Keyboard TeakIt comtrol - disabled

CPU spread spectrum - disabled
PCIE spectrum - disabled
CPU clock skew - 600
IOH clock skew - 600
__________________


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I was unsuccuessful in finding what the error in LinX I was getting, I was wondering if anyone can suggest anything else.  I am able to get the Base clock up to 208 with a 19 multiplier and it will post and boot into windows fine.  I can run 3dmark 06 and vantage fine.  Now I tried what chickenpatty recommanded, I lowered the QPIlink speed to slow mode, and it went from 3900mhz to 2300ish, and that did not work I still got the error within 10 minutes of running LinX.  I ran Memtest +86 2.11 and my memory passed 2 full tests, it was running at 1640ish when it's stock rating is 1333mhz at 1.5v 9-9-9-24.  I have it at 16940mhz 9-9-9-24 at 1.60v.  Now I can not lower my QPI Link speed at all, since I have no control over the multiplier there.  I also tried lower my memory and uncore multipliers, from 4 and 8 respectly, to 3 and 6.  Now the computer would not post nor boot.  Then I tried 3 multi memory and 7 uncore, no luck> I am going to try more, but I do not know where this error is from and how to fix it.  I also have not done a full prime 95 test, it ran fine for 30 minutes, but I will be letting it run loonger and see where it goes.  Now also with my mulitplier of CPU at 20, I can not get my base clock over 186mhz.  I have tried increasing all the voltages and still no luck with getting it over 190 with a 20 multi, any ideas?  A few posts ago I listed my BIOS settings, I do not have them infront of me now.




What mem divider are you running?  Have you tried lowering your mem divider?  When you say you increased voltages, what did you increase them too?


kid41212003 said:


> 4GHz on air (NH-U12P), OCCT for 4 hours.
> Not really impressed, but at least 4GHz with HT is at last do able in my case for air cooler.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/4h.jpg




Great job kid   HT on 4ghz on air is very good


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 9, 2009)

okay question again.  I tried running it now with a 19 multi and a 207 base clock, it errors on Prime 95 large FFT and Orthos when running it says Error, the rounding was 0.5, but expected 0.4.  I can not run a full 32M of Super Pi, I can run 16M but not 32M.  I am thinking my RAM is the problem, timings maybe?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken patty
I have a 4 memory ratio and an 8 uncore ratio at the moment.  I can not post or boot into windows with any thing lower for now.  I have not tried 2:4 or 1:2 yet, but that would be a killer on the RAm speed.  I know that 3:6 does not work.  
The voltages for the ram?  If so I ncreased them from 1.50V to 1.60V which this Ram is rated for.  it is rated also for 1333 speed, am I pushing it too far trying to run 1620+?

I have tried voltages on Cpu from Vcore up to 1.192V-1.408 (+.250V), QPI 1.12-1.33V(+0.210V), PLL I tried 1.80-1.88, Dram is set at 1.60 and I have tried differect IOH and ICH, now IOH from 1.10V to 1.30V and ICH from 1.50-1.65V


----------



## Binge (Apr 9, 2009)

Baer said:


> Hi Binge, here is one of the latest. I have also set my mem timings manually ( 7-8-7-20) per the mem specs.
> Mobo is a Rampage II Extreme
> 
> AI overclock - manual
> ...




you needed skewing to get a stable oc???... Ugh... this is why I sold my RIIE.  I would randomly get my multi turned off for no reason at all.  Great board but not for the i7 920

Try turning speed stepping on as well as turbo on.  If not this is a troubling "problem" you have but you even said it doesn't turn 21 multi off under load, just when the processor is "cooling down".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Chicken patty
> I have a 4 memory ratio and an 8 uncore ratio at the moment.  I can not post or boot into windows with any thing lower for now.  I have not tried 2:4 or 1:2 yet, but that would be a killer on the RAm speed.  I know that 3:6 does not work.
> The voltages for the ram?  If so I ncreased them from 1.50V to 1.60V which this Ram is rated for.  it is rated also for 1333 speed, am I pushing it too far trying to run 1620+?
> 
> I have tried voltages on Cpu from Vcore up to 1.192V-1.408 (+.250V), QPI 1.12-1.33V(+0.210V), PLL I tried 1.80-1.88, Dram is set at 1.60 and I have tried differect IOH and ICH, now IOH from 1.10V to 1.30V and ICH from 1.50-1.65V



on my board that would be a mem divider of 2:8 and 16x on the uncore.  try the mem at the next lower divider.


----------



## Binge (Apr 9, 2009)

Why not just push the ram to 1.65v?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

i still dont see why ppl are so afraid of voltage.


----------



## Binge (Apr 9, 2009)

All I see is memory instability... if the cpu was causing errors you'd be getting blue screens after a while.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

....still........

voltage pussies.




(friendly)


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> voltage pussies



Custom Title FTW!


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 9, 2009)

They're afraid of voltages because they are uneducated.

Then again, I guess it would help if old school techies didn't make jokes like 'but don't raise the voltage too much or your stuff will blow up!' when talking to newbies!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

stuff doesnt blow up. there is no pressure or explosive in any computer parts.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 9, 2009)

My I7 died to day R.I.P, new chips runs a bunch cooler.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

i bet it was from stressing it to death


----------



## trt740 (Apr 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> Kid did you check out the Prolimatech Megahalem it's available at sidewinders?  I mean it's the closest thing to water cooling you'll get on air other than a V10, but I've seen such mixed reviews.



No the Noctua is better under max voltage settings. Also at other settings the TRUE, Meg, and Noctua are all within a few degrees of each other. If you have one it's a waste to buy another.Unless you are bored and just want something to play with.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

trt740 said:


> My I7 died to day R.I.P, new chips runs a bunch cooler.





Damn sorry to hear that.

What happened, were you running a specific thying or did it just stop booting.
it from running all that friggin prime

At least Intel has a rock solid RMA process.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i bet it was from stressing it to death



No it was a bad chip one core ran goofy and it ran  10 degrees hotter than the CPU I have now.  It was truly a defective cpu.  I'm using one fan on my noctua now and it's running with more voltage  and it's a bunch cooler.  Plus all the cores on the new chip are within 3 degrees of each other.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

Are you sure? Maybe there was too much grease on that side of the core...


----------



## trt740 (Apr 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Are you sure? Maybe there was too much grease on that side of the core...



Yes  I remounted the cooler several times.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 9, 2009)

Tom, are they going to let you RMA?  Wonder what you'd get in its place (batch-wise).


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 9, 2009)

I wonder if you'll get a D0 from your RMA. Nice upgrade.




kid41212003 said:


> Are you sure? Maybe there was too much grease on that side of the core...



10C difference


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> you needed skewing to get a stable oc???... Ugh... this is why I sold my RIIE.  I would randomly get my multi turned off for no reason at all.  Great board but not for the i7 920
> 
> Try turning speed stepping on as well as turbo on.  If not this is a troubling "problem" you have but you even said it doesn't turn 21 multi off under load, just when the processor is "cooling down".



They must have fixed this with the Rampage II GENE. No skewing needed, and no issue with the multi. 



t_ski said:


> Tom, are they going to let you RMA?  Wonder what you'd get in its place (batch-wise).



I think he took it to Microcenter and exchanged it. He also checked for DO's at MC...no luck though.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 9, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Tom, are they going to let you RMA?  Wonder what you'd get in its place (batch-wise).



I already returned the cpu. It was under 30 day replacement warranty and there were no D0 chips. This chip runs cooler and can take voltage better but doesn't overclock well . However, it is early yet so I will give it time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

i AGREE, HE NEEDS TO PUSH HIS RAM VOLTAGE FURTHER UP

Keep it within .5v of the QPi and your fine over 1.65v


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

DFI bios wont let you kill your CPU.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 9, 2009)

Binge 
i was unsure if the Ram could handle that bump since its "max" is 1.6v but like they say if you follow the recommended you will get no where. I will try it and see,  I hae no other idea other than the memory.

I had also tried lowering the memory multi and the uncore and got no where the system would not post with anything lower than 2:8

And yes I am mostly uneducated, this is the 1st computer I have ever overclocked, and the 1st computer I have had since an old dell latitude c840 laptop, so for the most part I am trying to learn what to do but in the few months I have had this machine, I caught on pretty good, so I would rather ask then just do it and something not work and I would rather be a voltage pussy than just set somethign too high and regret it, I do not know my hardware well enough yet to journey on past those recommended values.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 9, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> ..and the 1st computer I have had since an old dell latitude c840 laptop...



I feel so sorry for you.  We had a ton of these at work, and we just got done replacing them a few months ago.  Those things weigh a ton!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Binge
> i was unsure if the Ram could handle that bump since its "max" is 1.6v but like they say if you follow the recommended you will get no where. I will try it and see,  I hae no other idea other than the memory.
> 
> I had also tried lowering the memory multi and the uncore and got no where the system would not post with anything lower than 2:8
> ...



you are right patience pays off my friend.

BTW, FIT was just joking around when he said voltage pussies.  But yeah, you can't be scared of voltage, let voltage be scared of you


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

not totally a joke. its been on my mind alot lately.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

changed out my coolant for Feser UV blue.

*attention FIT, I fixed the inlet/outlet of the water block *


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

CP those Pics always look sweet.

I have been tweeking my 3Dmark06 for the last few days, plus the temp is a sweet 0c, so i poped in the "DO" and got a few more GHZ for the IGLOO's last blast.......


----------



## trt740 (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> changed out my coolant for Feser UV blue.
> 
> *attention FIT, I fixed the inlet/outlet of the water block *
> 
> ...



looks very nice


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> not totally a joke. its been on my mind alot lately.



I hear you Fit, though there are some noobs around here. Noobs with voltage scares me. I'd rather have them be cautious than blow up their first build, and drive them away from the hobby.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> CP those Pics always look sweet.
> 
> I have been tweeking my 3Dmark06 for the last few days, plus the temp is a sweet 0c, so i poped in the "DO" and got a few more GHZ for the IGLOO's last blast.......
> 
> ...



Even the Core i7 at that frequencies couldn't feed enough power for 4GPUs .

Anyway, did you try to run the benchmark on *XP/Se7en* with HT on at lower clock?


----------



## Binge (Apr 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Even the Core i7 at that frequencies couldn't feed enough power for 4GPUs .
> 
> Anyway, did you try to run the benchmark on *XP/Se7en* with HT on at lower clock?



Did you just wake up???


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know what you meant... but no, that's the time i just got home from work.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Even the Core i7 at that frequencies couldn't feed enough power for 4GPUs .
> 
> Anyway, did you try to run the benchmark on *XP/Se7en* with HT on at lower clock?




I am not sure what you mean, could you explain? 

Also i run Vista 64 so that is what i run my benches on, I like it...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

What I meant is, you should try to run the 3dmark 2006 benchmarks on Windows XP or Seven, with Hyper Threading on.

Because 10k SM 2.0 score is really low even for a single GTX295. 

With my  old setup (8800GT-SLI) I have better scores with HT on in Windows XP and 7 with SLI, almost 20%, but there is no different with single card. So, I think you should try that.


----------



## Binge (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm afraid you're on drugs Kid lol






The GTX295 does horridly in 06.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> What I meant is, you should try to run the 3dmark 2006 benchmarks on Windows XP or Seven, with Hyper Threading on.
> 
> Because 10k SM 2.0 score is really low even for a single GTX295.
> 
> With my  old setup (8800GT-SLI) I have better scores with HT on in Windows XP and 7 with SLI, almost 20%, but there is no different with single card. So, I think you should try that.



But if that were the case, do you think that there would be lots of "8800GT-SLI" scores dominating the charts on the first page. 

I won't be trying XP because I have moved on from that and seven isn't the best benching OS as of yet, maybe down the road. 
I also know that the gtx295 sucks on 3D06 and was very tricky/challenging to even get that 28k, so i am very happy with it.

Next we'll see how the 4870x2's do on the mat....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

i gave up on 06 with the 295s. 06 is an asshole with 295s yep.


----------



## The Haunted (Apr 9, 2009)

3dmark 06 seem to not like HT very much. When its on, the cpu score goes up but the gpu scores goes down. So i get a better score with 4.4ghz ht off than 4.2 ht on.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

06 hates dual gpu cards


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> 3dmark 06 seem to not like HT very much. When its on, the cpu score goes up but the gpu scores goes down. So i get a better score with 4.4ghz ht off than 4.2 ht on.





Exactly, I studied Fits runs at 27k and saw him running only 4 cores, 
that was a big help for me, again we follow


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

wow... i didnt realize the width of the path i paved.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow... i didnt realize the width of the path i paved.




In some ways what we do is measured by the trails you and other people have blazed,
that might sound korny, but I have to admit your initial runs are part
of what prompted me to strive for more....
and not settle for less 

So i have to say thanks/././


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you guy know why the GTX295 suck with 3d06?

It's just... so hard to believe... 

I'm not trying to be persistent , but did you run a single card on XP yet? And the 9800GX2 didn't act this way...

I got 23k 3dmark06 with my 8800SLI, and a similar setup with 9800GX2 has a similar score.

HT doesn't work properly with muli-card setup on Windows Vista...
I noticed huge different with SLI and HT on/off in Vista, but not in XP.


----------



## Binge (Apr 9, 2009)

Look... I'll do an HT off run with my 295 and come back.  It'll be just as crazy stupid as it was before, and if it is OS dependent this makes 06 an even more S***** test than I thought it was before.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

Check out this link that I just found...

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/440673-my-gtx-295-benchmarks.html

I don't think it's OS dependent, it's the thread management for multi-gpu....

What I suspect is, XP properly use the cores to feed the powers for the GPUs when there are HT on, but Vista isn't.
And that's why there isn't different with single card, because even with buggy thread management, it already got enough power from the cpu...


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Do you guy know why the GTX295 suck with 3d06?
> 
> It's just... so hard to believe...
> 
> ...




Hey it's always good to ask,
I had a 9800GX2 that was paired with a E8500 OCed to aroudn 4.5Ghz and it took some tweaking to break 20k...

Also the single cards do do pretty well in 3D06 and also using SLI, the thing with all these benches is the difference between 25k and 28k 
is a huge gap to tweak yourself over with these cards.

I'll run a few gtx280 runs to see how close to 28k i ca nget with sli then tri sli.
I know someone on Evga that rocked a 27k with (2) 280's in Sli so it's by far not impossible.

But the 295 jsut doesn't rock the 3D06 the way you think it would, i think all us owners of them grew to hate 3D06 after  running it and seeing the semi tough results.




> HT doesn't work properly with muli-card setup on Windows Vista...
> I noticed huge different with SLI and HT on/off in Vista, but not in XP.[/



I found I could clock higher with HT off, which i think makes sence to me, now sure if that means it doesn't work properly or that it's more stable rolling with less cores to manage.
It also another trick that CP told me that worked on Super Pi to get a few miliseconds lower..


.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

06 doesnt utilitize more than 3 gpus also. thats why 2x 295s will score similar to 3 gtx260/280/285/275 cards


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 06 doesnt utilitize more than 3 gpus also. thats why 2x 295s will score similar to 3 gtx260/280/285/275 cards




I'd be interested to see how the gtx275 run, it seems like a interesting mix for this 200 series chip.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

275 is 55nm and has no voltage control

while it still performs well, OCability is limited without doing hardware vmods.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 275 is 55nm and has no voltage control
> 
> while it still performs well, OCability is limited without doing hardware vmods.
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/434/dfi920d021x2102100cpuzb.png



Arg, that's like the other new cards, they don't allow those soft Vcore tuners.... not good


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Fit,  Just noticed that OC vs. voltage, that is a sweet ratio,

4.41Ghz @ 1.36v ....... 

How does it handle the loads...


Damn, and even some sweet ram speeds, aut oh, what's next.... look out...
here comes the  Blazer...


*Danm 2x, it;s the "DO" 

S-W-E-E-T//////*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

doesnt like to bench at that clock


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I found I could clock higher with HT off, which i think makes sence to me, now sure if that means it doesn't work properly or that it's more stable rolling with less cores to manage.



When I first got my Core i7 setup, I got some really weird results with my games.

The results were alot better with HT off in Vista even at same clock speed. But there is no different in XP, no matter HT on or off.
At first, I thought it's _just_ because of the  buggy Vista thread management.

But it isn't, after I bought this GTX280, I re-ran the all the test with a single card, and I noticed there aren't any different on any OS, except results with _*SLI*_ enable.

I know I already repeated this many time and you all already got sick of hearing this... But I just couldn't ignore all the results that I spent weeks to run, to find out what's wrong with Hyper Threading.

In case you are too lazy to read the link I just posted.
That guy run 3dmark 2006 on a single gtx295 on Vista and XP, and there are huge different...


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> When I first got my Core i7 setup, I got some really weird results with my games.
> 
> The results were alot better with HT off in Vista even at same clock speed. But there is no different in XP, no matter HT on or off.
> At first, I thought it's _just_ because of the  buggy Vista thread management.
> ...





Lazy, comon man, I thought we were having a convo


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> When I first got my Core i7 setup, I got some really weird results with my games.
> 
> The results were alot better with HT off in Vista even at same clock speed. But there is no different in XP, no matter HT on or off.
> At first, I thought it's _just_ because of the  buggy Vista thread management.
> ...



i suggest you discuss this in a thread that has that subject as a topic. this is i7 talk and i dont feel like we are on topic any longer.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

It's about Core i7 Hyper Threading and Multi-gpu, HT on vs HT off with higher clock speed...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

yes but the 295 doesnt do well in 06. thats all im saying. i've got tired of messing with it just to be dissapointed so i gave up.

HT on does seem to impact 06 but not vantage UNTIL you reach high clocks in which heat becomes a problem and HT must be disabled.

thank you for not blowing up like other people may have.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 9, 2009)

I honestly haven't done any benching with HT off. What kind of clock differences are you guys seeing b/t HT on/off?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

i cant bench over 4.2ghz with HT on. HT off ive booted 4.63ghz but didnt get a screenshot.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fits, I'm not trying to piss you off. I'm trying to prove my points, because I think it would help you guy with your scores, I don't have GTX295, I don't have to be so persistent about it. And because I'm not even have it, I really can't test it myself, everything I did was trying to get you guy do it...

27k 3dmark 2006 with a single GTX295
http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=10592059&compareResultType=14

Results with GTX295
Link

And I think, that's with HT on and at lower clock speed on Windows XP, you will have better results with 3dmark 2006...

This will be the last time I try to tell you guy my points...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

xp gets better 06 scores period.

you cannot run quad or tri sli in xp though.... i cant get it to work at least.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

What about Windows 7, is there a driver to support quad or tri sli for it yet? Because SLI worked properly with HT on with Windows 7...


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

I think i'll try some single card.... and see where it gets me.

I might just load XP on another drive for s & g's , got to keep an open mind.


----------



## Binge (Apr 9, 2009)

it was only a 700 point hit to my cpu score.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 9, 2009)

Let's me hug you Binge...


----------



## Binge (Apr 9, 2009)

Still a terrible score


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

When you look at the ORB with FM approved drivers my 28606 is 12th on the list...

the 3D06 loves HT off...


----------



## mudkip (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anyone has the new D0 stepping?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

yea, that 28k posted is with the new "DO"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> CP those Pics always look sweet.
> 
> I have been tweeking my 3Dmark06 for the last few days, plus the temp is a sweet 0c, so i poped in the "DO" and got a few more GHZ for the IGLOO's last blast.......
> 
> ...



thanks dude.  Have you tried clocking that thing with HT on, what did you get?

I do agree with the GTX 295's doing horrible in 3dmark 06.  I got almost 27k with two 4870's and at 4.3 GHz.  Now in vantage, they are monsters


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 10, 2009)

Whelp, I made some progress today.  I tried what was suggested and upped my memory voltage from 1.60V to 1.63V and it seems to work, with a base clock of 205, which is good for now.  Now I have the cpu at 3.9 with a 19 multiplier, and my RAM seems to crap out at a base clock of 207 of higher, with a 1:4 memory to uncore ratio.  I have tried 1.70V with the RAM and got those errors in LinX, SuperPi, Prime95 and Orthos using a base clock of 209.  Then I bumped it down to 207 and got the same problems.  Then went to 205 and it seems to work.  I only tests Linx now, and will post that pic.  I will test Super Pi and then run a much longer test of Linx, then Prime95.  But it made it through the 1st 5 passes of Linx, using 4gb of RAM, whereas before it was only making it into a half a pass.  
Now my memory now is running almost 150mhz a stick over the "rated" speed which I am damn happy with.  Will run Memtest+86, but even with running the Ram at 1680+ it passed Memtest+86, but failed all those other tests.  I am going to play with voltages to see if I can pull some down to reduce heat and see how far I can go with a multiplier of 20 or 21, but my experience before was a base clock  of 185ish would bring me into the wall and would not let me hit any higher base clock even running close to 1.45 volts on vcore and 1.40volts on Qpi, not sure why.  Maybe I do not understand the idea of multipliers that much, but I will try it out with the base clock of 200 and see if I can get into the 4.0+ 24/7 range.  I was able to hit it before with turbo on, but that I do not consider a true 4.0 overclock since turbo is doing the extra push.  
I was also thinking of getting new RAM, possibly 1600mhz rated ram, I was looking to spend like 160ish, but I do not need the best one like the cosair dominator which are nice but like 70 bucks more than the rest, any suggestions? trying to stay within 3x2gb sticks, but I do not want to throw the topic off.  Will report back with the other results I come across.


----------



## Binge (Apr 10, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Whelp, I made some progress today.  I tried what was suggested and upped my memory voltage from 1.60V to 1.63V and it seems to work, with a base clock of 205, which is good for now.  Now I have the cpu at 3.9 with a 19 multiplier, and my RAM seems to crap out at a base clock of 207 of higher, with a 1:4 memory to uncore ratio.  I have tried 1.70V with the RAM and got those errors in LinX, SuperPi, Prime95 and Orthos using a base clock of 209.  Then I bumped it down to 207 and got the same problems.  Then went to 205 and it seems to work.  I only tests Linx now, and will post that pic.  I will test Super Pi and then run a much longer test of Linx, then Prime95.  But it made it through the 1st 5 passes of Linx, using 4gb of RAM, whereas before it was only making it into a half a pass.
> Now my memory now is running almost 300Mhz over the "rated" speed which I am damn happy with.  Will run Memtest+86, but even with running the Ram at 1680+ it passed Memtest+86, but failed all those other tests.  I am going to play with voltages to see if I can pull some down to reduce heat and see how far I can go with a multiplier of 20 or 21, but my experience before was a base clock  of 185ish would bring me into the wall and would not let me hit any higher base clock even running close to 1.45 volts on vcore and 1.40volts on Qpi, not sure why.  Maybe I do not understand the idea of multipliers that much, but I will try it out with the base clock of 200 and see if I can get into the 4.0+ 24/7 range.  I was able to hit it before with turbo on, but that I do not consider a true 4.0 overclock since turbo is doing the extra push.
> I was also thinking of getting new RAM, possibly 1600mhz rated ram, I was looking to spend like 160ish, but I do not need the best one like the cosair dominator which are nice but like 70 bucks more than the rest, any suggestions? trying to stay within 3x2gb sticks, but I do not want to throw the topic off.  Will report back with the other results I come across.



If you bought new 1600MHz ram it would just be ram that runs at 1.65V.  Honestly you are doing fine with what you have now.  I have run on 1066MHz ram that is overclocked to 1600MHz, but now I run at 2000MHz with ram that makes people touch themselves.  My point is... unless you're going for the 2GHz mark with ram you don't need to upgrade.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks dude.  Have you tried clocking that thing with HT on, what did you get?
> 
> I do agree with the GTX 295's doing horrible in 3dmark 06.  I got almost 27k with two 4870's and at 4.3 GHz.  Now in vantage, they are monsters



IYo yo yo, CP love those shots of yoru rigs, your always changin the fluids, love that look..
I did run the same numbers and got a 25k so with HT on it drops like 2-3k.

Also i am wondering what a good score is in Vantage with Physics off, i ran the cards and got over 40k on my last Vantage run, I ran it today with Physics OFF and got 35k,. I am wonderign if that is good or not,.

I am also wondering if i add a card for physics with the 2 295's will i get any point gains....


Rock and rtolll


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 10, 2009)

2Ghz is not needed for me right now, plus it is twice what I am looking to spend.  Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> IYo yo yo, CP love those shots of yoru rigs, your always changin the fluids, love that look..
> I did run the same numbers and got a 25k so with HT on it drops like 2-3k.
> 
> Also i am wondering what a good score is in Vantage with Physics off, i ran the cards and got over 40k on my last Vantage run, I ran it today with Physics OFF and got 35k,. I am wonderign if that is good or not,.
> ...



thanks dude, but i've never owned an nvidia card, so i wouldnt know what is a good score with it on or off.  Maybe somebody else will chime in and help you out on this one.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2009)

Just waiting for the brain (and one arm to start working)


----------



## The Haunted (Apr 10, 2009)

Look very neat and nice motherboard choice 
You may want to update the bios to the latest official Bios (304) 
http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TPX58/
Great place for troubleshooting:
http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=49


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Just waiting for the brain (and one arm to start working)



looks very very nice indeed


----------



## Binge (Apr 10, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Just waiting for the brain (and one arm to start working)



So I guess it fell through with us?  

Anyway...  guys I'm going to a funeral tomorrow, but I am leaving for the service today.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Brand Spankin new i7*

So my parts came in yesterday and I eagerly put together my new rig.  
Currently running:

Evga board
1600 Corsair Dominators(I know I'm a fanboy)
i7 920
XFX 4830
2x 320GB AAKS's Raid 0

After much reading and throughly looking in my bios(and updating to latest version) I was able to do this on my first try:






3.7 on 1.36V isn't too bad.  I'll probably try to back down the volts to cool the chip somewhat.  After all it is running the stock heatsink until I get my watercooling setup rolling(just need a pump and tubing).  I benched it last night at stock and was sub 10s in Wprime I'll be benching more after better cooling comes in.

Also I was extremely impressed with how fast it installed Vista!  It took 10 minutes to install!  No BS!  It took nearly 3-4x longer with my last setup!   I love this chip!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2009)

i need more of you guys to start crunching for team TPU. contact me if you need more info. 

the i7's can crunch phenomenally well.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i need more of you guys to start crunching for team TPU. contact me if you need more info.
> 
> the i7's can crunch phenomenally well.



I'll crunch for one month solid if you change your avvy from a Texas Longhorn to a KU Jayhawk!  Deal?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I'll crunch for one month solid if you change your avvy from a Texas Longhorn to a KU Jayhawk!  Deal?



I'd say you'd have to crunch for at least 3 months for that. 



Fitseries3 said:


> i need more of you guys to start crunching for team TPU. contact me if you need more info.
> 
> the i7's can crunch phenomenally well.



Anyone interested can just click on the link in my sig. As easy as that.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm guessing longer than that, theres no way a real Texan fan would ever cross over to a Jayhawk.  Either way I can't run my cpu at load for an extended period since I'm on a stock cooler atm.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 10, 2009)

*My new chip is a dud but look at how cool it runs at high voltage on air*

it takes 1.425v to run 3.9ghz but man look at theses temps. My old chip would have been a bunch hotter


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2009)

instead of priming why dont you do something helpfull and save a life?

help us crunch http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> instead of priming why dont you do something helpfull and save a life?
> 
> help us crunch http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784



You'll help save lives AND stability test. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2009)

oh and TRT.....

weather is same here.... dont you love it?

i cant wait for the hotness to come back


----------



## trt740 (Apr 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> instead of priming why dont you do something helpfull and save a life?
> 
> help us crunch http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784



Hey Fits, I'm willing to bet I have done more than anyone on this forum to save lives with the exception of possibly Tatty but I understand what you mean. I will start crunching when I find a decent chip.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 11, 2009)

Just got my chip today off Craigslist. Brand new! Batch 3842A Running on stock cooler for now though.




Should my QPI link be that low though? I never messed with anything in the BIOS besides my memory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Just got my chip today off Craigslist. Brand new! Batch 3842A Running on stock cooler for now though.
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb87/Mudkipz4life/cpu.png
> Should my QPI link be that low though? I never messed with anything in the BIOS besides my memory.



congrats on the new CPU, yes that is correct.  QPI is 18x locked.  So that times the BCLK, equals 2394 MHz of QPI.  Right on the ball


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

question


My i7 rig had a leak since last night.  now its down.  I tore apart the loop.  now my question is, is it better to run which of the below configurations


1 - Res > Pump > Rad > CPU > RES

or

2 - Pump > Res > CPU > Rad > Pump


----------



## gottistar (Apr 11, 2009)

i have
GA x58 extreme
i920 intel
1200psu
3870x2
6 gigs dominator ram
32 ssd HD
Watercooled

ive done alot of reading on OC,ing the i920 so far , im getting familar with the bios now, but still have a few probs on stable reboots..
i can OC no worries, but mostly the PC takes a few goes before it can properly boot up, the fans start to spin the die off , this happens a few times then it starts... can anyone shed some light or tell us on some stable voltages in your bios....

and another question, im still using the original bios, Will updating the bios make any difference in rebooting stability or is it purely a "voltage" thing?? , because i red in the manual ,basically it said "if it aint broke dont fix it" mayby not in those exact words, but u get the idea.

UPDATE:  i have updated to the lastest bios, still with no solution !

thanks any input would be helpful .

PS::  i can get to desktop most times, but when i go to reboot that when  im hit with the "rebooting" failure.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2009)

gottistar said:


> i have
> GA x58 extreme
> i920 intel
> 1200psu
> ...



You need to be more specific. What OC are you trying to get stable? What voltages are you using for CPU/DRAM/QPI?


----------



## gottistar (Apr 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You need to be more specific. What OC are you trying to get stable? What voltages are you using for CPU/DRAM/QPI?




im basically going for CPU overclock, anything close to solid 3.8 to 4.0

im leaving the ram stock..
these are my voltages i have when im tryn to OC
cpu 1.35
dram 1.600
qpi  1.160

im even having trouble  rebooting with normal "default bios"  settings ,  ive updated the bios to the  "f6" version from memory, correct me if im wrong..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

gottistar said:


> im basically going for CPU overclock, anything close to solid 3.8 to 4.0
> 
> im leaving the ram stock..
> 
> ...



you are probably going to need a bit more vcore to do 3.8-4.0 ghz stable.

Dram, try 1.65v.  your QPI has to be within .5 of your ram.  so if you do 1.65v for RAM, I suggest doing 1.2-1.25v QPI.  Or higher if needed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 11, 2009)

This is the first boot of the new chip, just thought I would have a quick kamikaze, Hyperthredding on, havent got a clue what I am doing, kept the memory timings loose so it aint a factor, suppose I should see how low voltage I can get her now, have not checked stability yet, chips only been in 10 minutes.

Edit:  The 2nd screenie is me playing around looking for low volts, everything here is on auto with no exceptions, 1.040V for 3.5gig!


----------



## gottistar (Apr 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> This is the first boot of the new chip, just thought I would have a quick kamikaze, Hyperthredding on, havent got a clue what I am doing, kept the memory timings loose so it aint a factor, suppose I should see how low voltage I can get her now, have not checked stability yet, chips only been in 10 minutes.
> 
> Edit:  The 2nd screenie is me playing around looking for low volts, everything here is on auto with no exceptions, 1.040V for 3.5gig!




Are  u  going up in small increments?    or are doing big steps at a time?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 11, 2009)

gottistar said:


> Are  u  going up in small increments?    or are doing big steps at a time?



Biiiigggggggggggg, although small is the right way to do it, I am just impatient, I have a print of the BIOS settings another guy had set for 4gig on the same motherboard so I just copied them so I cheated...... now's the difficult time to find max on lowest volts/settings and tweak plus check for stability.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 11, 2009)

gottistar said:


> im basically going for CPU overclock, anything close to solid 3.8 to 4.0
> 
> im leaving the ram stock..
> these are my voltages i have when im tryn to OC
> ...



I'm running f6h version.

First thing to do is,
Disable all energy saving features.
Load default optimized setting => Lock Uncore at x16, reduce your memory speed to 2:6 ratio, increase your baseclock from 133->150, booted into Windows? Try 10MHz more, keep going until it refuses to boot. 

After it refused to boot:
Enable LLC.
Up your QPI/DDR voltage, and your vcore  step by step up to 1.45v

Try to figure out the voltages needed for your cpu, every cpu requires different voltages.

All settings that I did not mention, you should leave them AUTO.

From my experiences, It's easier to get your cpu stable at 190x21 than 200x20
And, 190x20 should requires less voltage than 180x21

If you're running anything under 3.8GHz, don't use Turbo Mode.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> So I guess it fell through with us?
> 
> Anyway...  guys I'm going to a funeral tomorrow, but I am leaving for the service today.



Nothing is done yet.  I had bought a chip and sent the guy money, but he messed up the chip (or something  ) and refunded my payment.  However, he didn't have the money to cover it in his pp account, so it's pending back to me while the money transfers from his back account. 

Sorry to hear about your loss.  Hope it was a nice service


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 11, 2009)

Update.......

Just playing with voltages and clock speeds ATM before trying for my max stable overclock, I can get 3.8gig on a bit less than 1.25V with hyperthredding on and after 30 minutes of OCCT temps dont go out of the 50's, I know she can do 4gig on about 1.325V now but not tested stability yet....... still dont have a clue what I am doing!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 11, 2009)

Just setting up my Asus GENE, with my i7 DO and a 4870X2 to run some Vcore tests and see how nice the DO really is, All i am hearing and reading is the DO is the shitz...\



Plus it all going in the IGLOO, it's gonna go under freexing tonight and down to -7c tomorrow night... One last winter blast, crazy but i am excited...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Just setting up my Asus GENE, with my i7 DO and a 4870X2 to run some Vcore tests and see how nice the DO really is, All i am hearing and reading is the DO is the shitz...\
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it all going in the IGLOO, it's gonna go under freexing tonight and down to -7c tomorrow night... One last winter blast, crazy but i am excited...



I can't wait to see how the DO does with the GENE. I love my GENE.  Here she is. A beast, despite the current chaos. Oh, and take a look at Cyber Druid's handy work!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 11, 2009)

Yea, it looks like a great board, I love the feel so far and the next 2 days i will be able to put it thru the paces....


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Yea, it looks like a great board, I love the feel so far and the next 2 days i will be able to put it thru the paces....



Come on SV, let's get her together and run some benchies...


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 11, 2009)

> Come on SV, let's get her together and run some benchies...






I Just got Vista 64 loaded and am running the asus driver disc.

now i will do the OS internet update.


But yea it will be interesting to see some comparisons, what video card r u running;/.

Later tonight and tomorrow night when i get home from my moms i will be rocking it with the IGLOO at full Power, lol

but yea, what u want to do, i'm game for anything... I love the size of hte board, it gives any case you put it in lots of extra room for the watercooling, and if your palnning on using only 1 video card, then this is the board for you so far...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm running a gtx260. I won't be able to do any comparison runs until tomorrow night. Going to the inlaws for the night. I'd like to see your initial benchmarks though. One of the little things I like with this board is the battery placement. Very easy access and removal for those failed OC's.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Gene Guys,  What NB temps are you seeing?  When you throw up some SS can one include those temps?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 11, 2009)

I think i am getting about 22c right now, i placed 4 temp sensors in the igloo, on the southie, northie, mosfet and cpu, it helps me to adjust airflow and fan placement...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Hey Gene Guys,  What NB temps are you seeing?  When you throw up some SS can one include those temps?



I will later. You have to put a fan over the chipset HS or a WB, or it climbs into the high 70's and low 80's when OC is >4.0ghz. That I know for sure.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 11, 2009)

yea, i was thinking of putting an enzo w/fan on the southie, 

figuring out something for the northie

 and using a standard Asus fan on the mosfits...


EDIT:  yea i just tested t he standard ASUS fan and it fits perfect on the mosfits... nice!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm running a gtx260. I won't be able to do any comparison runs until tomorrow night. Going to the inlaws for the night. I'd like to see your initial benchmarks though. One of the little things I like with this board is the battery placement. Very easy access and removal for those failed OC's.



Tomorrow night it is  then, It';s gonna prob be the coldest night left in the season, so it's gonna be fun, I'll be shooting for 4.7 on the 920....


That resi from cyber Druid looks wicked, I always love his macanations.,..


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea, i was thinking of putting an enzo w/fan on the southie,
> 
> figuring out something for the northie
> 
> ...



I haven't tried the Asus fan on the mosfets, good idea!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2009)

Still aint got a clue what I am doing, this is the lowest stable voltage I can get for 4gig I think, now how do i get x21 multi with this turbo thingy?  Do the settings in CPU-Z look OK?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Update.......
> 
> Just playing with voltages and clock speeds ATM before trying for my max stable overclock, I can get 3.8gig on a bit less than 1.25V with hyperthredding on and after 30 minutes of OCCT temps dont go out of the 50's, I know she can do 4gig on about 1.325V now but not tested stability yet....... still dont have a clue what I am doing!



Well my motherboards going bad my qpi need atleast 1.35v to run my ram at 1600 mghz (it never did this before at default setting it would run it at 1.21v) and Ive changed my CPU 3 times and tested my ram so this boards going back Has to be the board.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 12, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Well my motherboards going bad my qpi need atleast 1.35v to run my ram at 1600 mghz (it never did this before at default setting it would run it at 1.21v) and Ive changed my CPU 3 times and tested my ram so this boards going back Has to be the board.



Sorry manm that sucks!


----------



## Binge (Apr 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Still aint got a clue what I am doing, this is the lowest stable voltage I can get for 4gig I think, now how do i get x21 multi with this turbo thingy?  Do the settings in CPU-Z look OK?



+21 = Speed Stepping Enabled + EHIST(sp?) Enabled + Turbo Enabled


----------



## trt740 (Apr 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry manm that sucks!



It came with a ram clip cracked anyways so time for a rma.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Still aint got a clue what I am doing, this is the lowest stable voltage I can get for 4gig I think, now how do i get x21 multi with this turbo thingy?  Do the settings in CPU-Z look OK?



That vcore is really nice for 4ghz!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

before heading to bed, snapshot of my temps, check out the max!

rig has been crunching since it has been back up about 4 hours ago.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Well my motherboards going bad my qpi need atleast 1.35v to run my ram at 1600 mghz (it never did this before at default setting it would run it at 1.21v) and Ive changed my CPU 3 times and tested my ram so this boards going back Has to be the board.



Sorry to hear that, I have not even touched any QPI stuff, just left it on auto, in fact havent really touched anything lol, these chips do get warm though once you hit 4gig and anything over 1.3v


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That vcore is really nice for 4ghz!!



Thanks but still a bit toasty though!

hey I just noticed on my screenie at post 3364, how come when I have Hyperthredding enabled it only shows 4 threads in CPU-Z??? WTF.  Also now all of a sudden only 2 cores are showing up in OCCT, what have I done!

One last noob question, how do you update a DFi BIOS I am still on the release version?  I have downloaded a .exe BIOS, surely I dont just run this from my desktop?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry to hear that, I have not even touched any QPI stuff, just left it on auto, in fact havent really touched anything lol, these chips do get warm though once you hit 4gig and anything over 1.3v



I went through a bunch of steps to figure out why my overclocking was so limited and after ruling out everything else it's the board. I'm gonna try another. This quality issue with DFI reminds me of the time I saw a guy push starting a Ferrari. When they work they are great but their failure rate is high thats why Newegg won't take a return just a true exchange for 30 days. The ram clip didn't bother me but changing my cpu 3 times sorta pissed me off. I just didn't realize it was my chipset degrading . My board works but need 1.37v QPI to boot to windows and anything above 3.8ghz fails on all three chips. The basic MSI board I had beat that.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks but still a bit toasty though!
> 
> hey I just noticed on my screenie at post 3364, how come when I have Hyperthredding enabled it only shows 4 threads in CPU-Z??? WTF.  Also now all of a sudden only 2 cores are showing up in OCCT, what have I done!
> 
> One last noob question, how do you update a DFi BIOS I am still on the release version?  I have downloaded a .exe BIOS, surely I dont just run this from my desktop?



through your desktop or with a floppy. Winflash worked fine for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry to hear about this trt, you started the RMA process yet?


----------



## Binge (Apr 12, 2009)

+1 best of wishes for you to get a good board.  The moment you do then it's a hard thing to think of letting go.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2009)

So is there any reason why CPU-Z should be showing 4 instead of 8 threads with hyperthredding enabled?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> So is there any reason why CPU-Z should be showing 4 instead of 8 threads with hyperthredding enabled?



should show 8, you sure HT is enabled?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> should show 8, you sure HT is enabled?



Definatly enabled, I also only get 2 cores showing in OCCT although I also definatly have "all" set for cores in BIOS, I am stumped.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 12, 2009)

I had this problem myself, it could be due to you changing the number of cores that windows will boot with.  Start>Run>Msconfig>Boot>Advanced Options>Un-check number of processors in that box.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I had this problem myself, it could be due to you changing the number of cores that windows will boot with.  Start>Run>Msconfig>Boot>Advanced Options>Un-check number of processors in that box.  Hope this helps.



That did the job!    Thanks very much,, it's now showing 8 threads, I think I have a good chip here, until I get used to this BIOS I am running 24/7 @ 3.8gig, I can do this OCCT stable at 1.216V, have not tried any lower yet, at that no core goes above 47C whilst stressing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

glad you figured it out tatty, with the help of jake of course


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 13, 2009)

My highest stable Base clock so far is 212.5 Mhz with a x19 Multiplier.  I was able so far to bump the memory and Uncore divider down with increasing the RAM voltage and decreasing my QPI Voltage.  I think having the high QPI voltage made it unstable before, well anyways with that high base clock I can get my RAM to run just about 630Mhz a stick which is not bad, but less than stock.  So I decided to have the CPU and Ram overclocked and keep it like so.  I have a 3.9 overclock on CPu and a 818Mhz per stick so 1630ish Mhz running on ram which is still a nice overclock from the stock 1333 rating.  Ram is running at 1.62V Cpu is running at +0.200 V, which makes 1.376, QPI is +.0.210V, CPU PLL is 1.84 and IOH is 1.10 and OCH is default 1.50V.  I think it is better to have both CPU and RAM overclocked, since when I run RAM at stock speeds I can only get my CPU to go to 4.1Ghz, which is not much from 3.9Ghz I now have.  I am going to try and Micky mouse some type of RAM cooler like the Corsair one, with 2 80mm fans, but I am unsure of how to mount it, maybe it might left me get a extra Mhz or 2 from the base clock.  I also tried loosening my RAM timings to 10-10-10-38 and got no where at all with that.  There are pics of my highest base clock and my current settings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

well FIT wanted pictures, here are some, dont wanna spam the thread, so I'll link to the post

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1318468&postcount=206


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

The word pretty comes to mind, great looking setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> The word pretty comes to mind, great looking setup.



Thank you 

I am going to try and work on the cables managment a bit more.  Got some wires by the pump showing and I am trying to find a way to fit the 24 pin from the PSU behind the res like my old PSU.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

Also, how big is that Radiator, it's bloody massive!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 13, 2009)

OK boys, I just sold my 920. I've got another on the way, and I'm told it's a 50-50 shot that it's a DO. No matter really, I just wanted to try another chip, and see how it performs compared to this one.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 13, 2009)

Let's hope you get a d'oh chip


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2009)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1410150


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey, I had a weird event happen to me saturday at a LAN party I went to. I installed win 7 on my computer and everything was fine. overclocked to 3.3ghz on stock cooler and volts. Everything was as smooth as butter. I took it there and afgter ten mins, it shut down and restarted, and no video would come up. I would have to wait about 5 mins, clear cmos for it to come back on.

Then it would restart again in 5 min. I ran memtest, ran with one stick of ram, and the cpu temp is fine. I also ran at stock , underclocked stuff, to no avail.

Gigabyte UD5
aerocool 1020 watt psu
i7 920 
currentlly running 7950 gt until my card comes in.

It works perfectly at my home


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 13, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Hey, I had a weird event happen to me saturday at a LAN party I went to. I installed win 7 on my computer and everything was fine. overclocked to 3.3ghz on stock cooler and volts. Everything was as smooth as butter. I took it there and afgter ten mins, it shut down and restarted, and no video would come up. I would have to wait about 5 mins, clear cmos for it to come back on.
> 
> Then it would restart again in 5 min. I ran memtest, ran with one stick of ram, and the cpu temp is fine. I also ran at stock , underclocked stuff, to no avail.
> 
> ...





So, is it working properly at home, now? If so, I'd say there is a power issue at the LAN site. If it is still causing you trouble, I'd say you have a power supply going bad.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 13, 2009)

I have had it running for 32hours with no trouble. and I ran prime of those 32 hours for 12.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Also, how big is that Radiator, it's bloody massive!



Its a HW Labs GTX 480 120.4
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtb7.html




Paulieg said:


> So, is it working properly at home, now? If so, I'd say there is a power issue at the LAN site. If it is still causing you trouble, I'd say you have a power supply going bad.



I agree with you Paulieg.  If at home its fine and problem does not come back, power issue at the Lan site.  Lan party, probably lots of people, power outlets were screaming for mercy!!!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well my DFI board is dead and it's on it's way back, gonna try a Rampage Extreme II . From what I have read, it has had 11 bios updates and is fixed but we will see. Wanted this DFI board to work but I'm not gonna try it again. Wish me luck. I wanted a Classified but don't have the cash ( the RE2 was pushing my budget as it is)


----------



## Binge (Apr 13, 2009)

Do Not Get The Riie, Send It Back And Refrain From Urinating On The Motherboard


----------



## Baer (Apr 14, 2009)

I just got the replacement for my Dominator GT defective Dimm, now I can see all 6Gb. I am starting my OC adventure with the RAmpage II using the latest BIOS. I am now stable at 3.465 with temps in the 30's with no load, in the 50s under load (on air) and stable. I am at least off the peg and running
Here is a shot at just under an hour into stress testing.
Hey, I know it is not a big deal for some of you guys but I feel like I have acomplished at least a start.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well FIT wanted pictures, here are some, dont wanna spam the thread, so I'll link to the post
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1318468&postcount=206



Wow, that is a big rad off that backside, 

hows that radbox holding that monster rad, especially full of water,
 is it holding up well?
\




@ Baer
Damn DOMINATOR GT"S that is a whole lot of ram,.... are they speeding up to th gate....
any p[ics.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Wow, that is a big rad off that backside,
> 
> hows that radbox holding that monster rad, especially full of water,
> is it holding up well?
> ...



it holds up pretty good to be honest.  Radbox is pretty sturdy.


@ Baer, good job bro, thats def. a start


----------



## Baer (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks both of you. I do not know what I am gaining by using the GT yet but my goal was not to be limited by hardware. First of all I want to learn this MOBO and Bios on air then perhaps go to a higher level.
Here are a few pics so far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

good looking baer, same case as me , I have the black version though.


----------



## Baer (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks C P, I do like the look of the black case. I went with the Al case because of the weight, not easy to find in the USA. I like the size of the Tt Armor+.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

Baer said:


> Thanks C P, I do like the look of the black case. I went with the Al case because of the weight, not easy to find in the USA. I like the size of the Tt Armor+.



Yes, I just wanted a case badly, and they had this one locally and I picked it up. Love the case, not the greatest for an i7 because of the ridiculous water cooling setups that you need to cool one, but the case indeed is great.  Did you see the link I posted a couple of posts back with some pics of mine?


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 14, 2009)

After switching gears, and taking it out just to look at it, my case stayed naked (both side and top are off) for months. I realized, I have no needs for a case... Maybe I will switch to a tech station later on... It looks alot more convenient for my taste.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 14, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> After switching gears, and taking it out just to look at it, my case stayed naked (both side and top are off) for months. I realized, I have no needs for a case... Maybe I will switch to a tech station later on... It looks alot more convenient for my taste.



That's what I did last month, and it was a great decision. So much easier to switch out components.


----------



## Baer (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes, I just wanted a case badly, and they had this one locally and I picked it up. Love the case, not the greatest for an i7 because of the ridiculous water cooling setups that you need to cool one, but the case indeed is great.  Did you see the link I posted a couple of posts back with some pics of mine?



I went back and looked. Lookin good and great photography , it gives me confidence that I can also fit a neat looking liquid cool setup in this case when the time comes.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 14, 2009)

I myself have the same case as you too.  I have the black one like Patty.  I will have to take a pic to show you what it looks like so far.  But I am going to wait until I get my thermalright hr-05 sli/ifx heatsinks for north and south bridges, and my ram cooler.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought it was so lame that they made the black cases steel and the silver ones aluminum.  I'm surprised that they're still pulling that BS.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2009)

Binge said:


> Do Not Get The Riie, Send It Back And Refrain From Urinating On The Motherboard



Binge you maybe be right but your experience was approx 10 bios ago. So we will see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

Baer said:


> I went back and looked. Lookin good and great photography , it gives me confidence that I can also fit a neat looking liquid cool setup in this case when the time comes.



yeah case can fit multiple rads.  You can put a single 120mm rad up top.  One at the rear and a dual 120mm on the bottom or a triple of you remove the hard drive cage.  However it can't fit my quad anywhere, i've already measure.  If even thought about just laying it across on top of the components


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

why the hell have my temps dropped so much?  I just cleaned the rad, removed my 90º fitting and shortened the tubing a bit since I relocated the pump.  WTF

I used to get 75-70-74-69 most of the times


----------



## Baer (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey DanishDevil, you are near me. I am in San Clemente. Did you get your BMW at Sterling? 
(Sorry all, off topic I know. sorry, sorry)

But CP, is that not a good thing? Perhaps you removed some turbulent areas and got better flow?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

Baer said:


> Hey DanishDevil, you are near me. I am in San Clemente. Did you get your BMW at Sterling?
> (Sorry all, off topic I know. sorry, sorry)
> 
> But CP, is that not a good thing? Perhaps you removed some turbulent areas and got better flow?



oh I know its a good thing   Im just puzzled.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2009)

I am still trying to get to grips with the damn settings in this boards BIOS, I can get 4gig with HT on pretty low volts, about 1.30V and even on air she Primes pretty cool but for some reason I cannot go any higher, I know it must be a simple setting somewhere but it's really bugging me, I still have not got a clue about this QPI stuff and voltage and all these base clock doobreyfurkins


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 14, 2009)

What is a doobreyfurkin?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> What is a doobreyfurkin?



Lol, anything you want it to be but in this case it just means I aint got a clue!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

tatty, what is your RAM divider at?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> tatty, what is your RAM divider at?



8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> 8



try 6, you'll remember me .  its been the cause of instability to just about anybody I have helped.  I have the same issue 191x21 no issues with divider at 8.  Anything over that, I need a divider of 6


----------



## trt740 (Apr 15, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> 8



read the  guides in my signature, old friend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

so did you try what I suggested tatty?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so did you try what I suggested tatty?



Am at work now, will try this evening thanks, one other thing, I cant seem to find any option to adjust QPI voltage in this BIOS, I assume therefore it's only an option on some boards.... or of course I am just a blind old git 

@ Tom, thanks, I will, I am one of those that never read the manual until I cant get it to work!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 15, 2009)

I also had the same problem with the memory divider.  I had it at 8 and got no where.  So now it is running at 6 and seems to be doing well.  I can not get my base clock over 187 with a cpu mulitplier of 20 for some reason.  But I can get my base clock all the way up to 212ish with a 19 multiplier.  So far I am able to hit 4.0 with a 19 muliplier but when I try to run it at 20 it is a no go.  I have tried upping the voltage to 1.45V but that seems high.  Although can I go higher say 1.50V?  I know that the QPI max is 1.5.  Then what is the 1.375V max from intel, I think the VTT?  I dont know I am confused since my BIOS uses:
Vcore voltage
QPI COltage
DRAM Voltage
DDRQ's ( I think that 6 to 7 settings tried into the RAM)
IOH Voltage
ICH Voltage

I do not have much control over the voltage it seems to me.  Any input on what is what when comparing to Intel's spec sheet on the i7 or even what the max voltages are for these values.  I want to make sure I am right.  Also my Motherboard can not give me a current API reading, a design flaw per say.  Now I am kind of guessing where the QPI voltage is.  Now MSI said the default i7 920 QPI voltage is 1.12V, anyone confirm please?  So if I add +.230V which would make 1.35V right?  and that is the max recommended or can I go higher, since my DRAM is running at 1.63V?  My Vcore was +.220V and it is stable at 3.9 so far, but to get to 4.0 and higher I need like 1.43ish  and tha is using the 19 muliplier on the CPU


----------



## Binge (Apr 15, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Am at work now, will try this evening thanks, one other thing, I cant seem to find any option to adjust QPI voltage in this BIOS, I assume therefore it's only an option on some boards.... or of course I am just a blind old git
> 
> @ Tom, thanks, I will, I am one of those that never read the manual until I cant get it to work!



For your sake and jake's QPI voltage is labeled as CPU VTT in some bios.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Binge (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice crunching/folding output!!! +1 fit 

@Jake- none of us bother with Intel spec sheets.  I don't see the i7s being as brittle as the spec sheet suggests.  For reference Intel spec is 1.35 VCore and 1.4V QPI as an absolute max.  I do not agree, but those are the #s.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Binge.  I see that some overclocks have to go outside of these range.  Just wanted to know for some type of reference point.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so did you try what I suggested tatty?



Tried the 6x divider and still nothing, I am clearly getting something wrong, I cannot go over 4gig whether using turbo or not, It's not a voltage/heat issue as this chip dont seem to need a lot.....I just need to play some more I think, it's probably one little setting in there causing me the problems, I'll go scout around the DFI forums, see what I can pick up.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh wow I've read something cool on a dutch forum. a guy reaches 4Ghz @ 1.256v stable with his 920 D0 .. 

http://tftaandemuur.googlepages.com/4000mhz1hprime.JPG/4000mhz1hprime-full;init:.JPG

http://tftaandemuur.googlepages.com/4000mhz1hprime2.JPG/4000mhz1hprime2-full;init:.JPG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Tried the 6x divider and still nothing, I am clearly getting something wrong, I cannot go over 4gig whether using turbo or not, It's not a voltage/heat issue as this chip dont seem to need a lot.....I just need to play some more I think, it's probably one little setting in there causing me the problems, I'll go scout around the DFI forums, see what I can pick up.



now im lost   dont have the dfi board so really dont know what to tell you.  Maybe FIT or BInge can help you out as they have the board.  Im puzzled now


----------



## Binge (Apr 16, 2009)

The nest place for i7 overclocking info is the i4memory.com/forum dfi overclocking subsection


----------



## trt740 (Apr 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> Do Not Get The Riie, Send It Back And Refrain From Urinating On The Motherboard



As it turns out you Binge and Fits must had just have had the first few bad/ buggy bios made for this motherboard. For me It  booted stable at 3.8ghz first try and is hands down the nicest motherboard I have ever held in my hands. All I can say is wow!!!!


----------



## Baer (Apr 16, 2009)

Binge, thanks for the i4memory tip. I joined over there and used you as the one that refered me. 
Trt, I agree, I am starting to really love this board. THe BIOS is intimidating at first and a little intimidating even after a while but it has any tool you might need and the layout is excellent. From a quality of construction standpoint it is excellent, good solder fill and shiny solder joints even with the crappy RoHS lead free garbage, good quality LIPSM (Liquid Photoimagable Solder Mask) and overall worth the higher price. 
I expect that you are correct and that the first BIOS revisions were abisymal.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 16, 2009)

Baer said:


> Binge, thanks for the i4memory tip. I joined over there and used you as the one that refered me.
> Trt, I agree, I am starting to really love this board. THe BIOS is intimidating at first and a little intimidating even after a while but it has any tool you might need and the layout is excellent. From a quality of construction standpoint it is excellent, good solder fill and shiny solder joints even with the crappy RoHS lead free garbage, good quality LIPSM (Liquid Photoimagable Solder Mask) and overall worth the higher price.
> I expect that you are correct and that the first BIOS revisions were abisymal.



Man  talk about stable voltage . The voltage on this board doesn't move at all, anytime, zero droop.


----------



## Binge (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like my current board.  Funny how lots of people here get the raw deal with quality control.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> Sounds like my current board.  Funny how lots of people here get the raw deal with quality control.



yes I loved that DFI board, but quality control again.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2009)

oh man... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547324


----------



## trt740 (Apr 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> oh man... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547324



have you seen the prices tank guys want for a D0  not me brother    http://www.tankguys.com/intel-core-i7-920-d0.html sold out currently


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2009)

trt740 said:


> have you seen the prices tank guys want for a D0  not me brother    http://www.tankguys.com/intel-core-i7-920-d0.html sold out currently



Yeah, that's a bit crazy. I'm wondering if my new chip will be a DO. Congrats on the new board. I know it's little brother Gene is serving me well.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, that's a bit crazy. I'm wondering if my new chip will be a DO. Congrats on the new board. I know it's little brother Gene is serving me well.



I don't know what was wrong with other peoples boards but man this bios is just cool ( however, since Fits had his 10 bios revisions have come out). I like how it lists the current voltage  of every setting above the settings. Man this board is unreal. I know now why I loved my first Rampage so much. Also Asus really knows how to package an item.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Oh wow I've read something cool on a dutch forum. a guy reaches 4Ghz @ 1.256v stable with his 920 D0 ..
> 
> http://tftaandemuur.googlepages.com/4000mhz1hprime.JPG/4000mhz1hprime-full;init:.JPG
> 
> http://tftaandemuur.googlepages.com/4000mhz1hprime2.JPG/4000mhz1hprime2-full;init:.JPG



I think I can actually do that now using Turbo (I will try tonight), mine seems to need less than the 1.3V (without turbo) if I use Turbo to get there, one of the articles I read (in TrT's Siggie) suggests that any speed using Turbo is a fair bit quicker than the same speed non turbo if you get my meaning.


----------



## SPARC (Apr 16, 2009)

Alright guys...I need some minor help here.  

Here's the setup:
i7 920
P6T Deluxe V2 (302 BIOS)
3x2GB GSkill 1600 PI Black
GTX 285
Mushkin 800W PSU
HK 3.0 CPU Block
Feser Triple Rad
Swiftech 355 pump with XPSC Rez top

Problem:
I can run benches and LinX all day at 3.9GHz (195x20) with Turbo on.  It only takes 1.35v to get it stable with 1.35v QPI.  At 4.0GHz (200x20) I cannot get it through the first 2 3DMark06 tests without it failing...and I'm really stumped because there has to be a setting or voltage that I am missing which is causing the problems.  Here's a list of my settings and what I have tried.

4.0GHz (200x20) Turbo On / Off:
Bclck: 200
RAM: 6x
uncore: 3200MHz
QPI: 3600MHz (7.4)
PCIE: 100MHz

CPU Vcore: 1.4v (tried up to 1.5v)
CPU PLL: Auto
QPI (VTT): 1.375v (tried up to 1.3875)
IOH: Auto
IOH PCIE: Auto
ICH: Auto
ICH PCIE: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.56v (tried up to 1.66)

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
All Spread Spectrums Disabled
All C States Disabled
HT Off

The chip can do 215 bclck with a lower multi, but it just seems to hate the 20X multi right now.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2009)

Am playing around with memory timings and how low I can go on the volts stable for 3.8 and 4gig with HT on.......... good excuse to show off my grandaughter as well


----------



## trt740 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Am playing around with memory timings and how low I can go on the volts stable for 3.8 and 4gig with HT on.......... good excuse to show off my grandaughter as well



cute kid


----------



## mudkip (Apr 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Am playing around with memory timings and how low I can go on the volts stable for 3.8 and 4gig with HT on.......... good excuse to show off my grandaughter as well



C0/1 or is cpu-z just not recognizing the CPU's (D0) stepping?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

SPARC said:


> Alright guys...I need some minor help here.
> 
> Here's the setup:
> i7 920
> ...



I always say auto voltages will only get you so far.  Try setting them manually at something reasonable.  I think cpu pll you should set manual to 1.8v.  try that and let us know.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2009)

mudkip said:


> C0/1 or is cpu-z just not recognizing the CPU's (D0) stepping?



It's not a D0, it's just one of those chips i think that works on low voltages but gets hotter than average even at those low volts.  Maybe I just need some decent water cooling, it's my Birthday in June and it's the top of my list!

Still having issues with anything above 4gig, at 4gig she runs smooth and pretty cool even on air with HT on, I just have not quite got that sweet spot to go further stably but its only been 5 days so hopefully i will get there soon.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 16, 2009)

alright guys. i put thermal past on in stripes like so | | | on my proc and the temps seem to be good. just three lines and it works better than one line down the center.

Temps are 55c idl (wich is good for my chip for some reason)

if i RMA my chip do you think i would get a D0?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> alright guys. i put thermal past on in stripes like so | | | on my proc and the temps seem to be good. just three lines and it works better than one line down the center.
> 
> Temps are 55c idl (wich is good for my chip for some reason)



I cover the whole CPU with a very thin coating of paste, have not done the stripes since my AMD days, dont know whether thats good or bad lol.


----------



## Binge (Apr 17, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> alright guys. i put thermal past on in stripes like so | | | on my proc and the temps seem to be good. just three lines and it works better than one line down the center.
> 
> Temps are 55c idl (wich is good for my chip for some reason)
> 
> if i RMA my chip do you think i would get a D0?



If you RMA the chip they will give you whatever they have available.  Could be C0 or D0.  That's what I think.

As for the guy who can't hit 200x20 I think if it feels like he's hitting a wall, he probably is.  Dunno if he's tried low QPI voltage, but his stability won't even make it through tests at 4.0GHz... that's sort of an average for most chips we've seen on these forums.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 17, 2009)

SPARC said:


> Alright guys...I need some minor help here.
> 
> Here's the setup:
> i7 920
> ...



That sounds like a graphics card issue, not cpu since you can pass linX.


----------



## Binge (Apr 17, 2009)

Good eye Paulie.  I misread what he posted.  Try the card in a different PCI-E slot or use the card at stock?  Think that might help him narrow down the culprit?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> Good eye Paulie.  I misread what he posted.  Try the card in a different PCI-E slot or use the card at stock?  Think that might help him narrow down the culprit?



Yup, if it's not at stock right now, set the core to default speeds, then run 3dmark again. If it still crashes, you may have a bad gpu.


----------



## SPARC (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.  I tried what Chicken said and manually set the voltages, starting low and working my way up.  All it took was a manual pll voltage of 1.82 and upping the QPI to 1.375v.  I made multiple runs through 3DMark06 without a hitch.  I finally starting to fully understand what each voltage does and how to spot what to increase.

Here's where I'm at right now:












Just for grins I upped the voltage to a max 1.55v and had it running here:






I found that I could run SuperPI at those speeds with 1.5v and 1.45v QPI.  Now that I figured things out I can begin backing down the voltage.  Thanks again for the help!


----------



## bettz (Apr 17, 2009)

Has anybody got a guide i could follow to get 3.2-3.4 outta of my I7-920 on a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R?.  

I was just using Easy Tune but i've read alot of people saying its bad to use


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 17, 2009)

bettz said:


> Has anybody got a guide i could follow to get 3.2-3.4 outta of my I7-920 on a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R?.
> 
> I was just using Easy Tune but i've read alot of people saying its bad to use



One of the golden rules of overclocking...use the bios to overclock. You should be able to get 3.2 on stock voltage. Just set it to 20x160. Just make sure you also change your memory divider so that the memory isn't running way over spec, at least until you get a handle on things. Oh, scan this thread and check out the i7 overclocking guides in trt740's sig, they are helpful.

Guys, if anyone is interested in purchasing a nearly new Asus Rampage II GENE let me know. It's a great little board, board, but I just had to try a Blood Rage. I thought I'd mention it here first, before I put it up for general sale.


----------



## bettz (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply going to do some reading up on Oc at the mo it looks very daunting  I'd be happy with a spec of around 3.2-3.4 to begin with and see how i go. I think my case has enough cooling its like having Air con in my room .

I've been trying to have a go at changing the Ram timings to the recommended Programmable CAS Latency: 9-9-9-27 @ 1T

is this ok?


----------



## Binge (Apr 17, 2009)

The ram at it's specified timings is fine.  Ram tweaking is a lot harder than CPU tweaking because you could do more harm than good if you aren't doing it correctly.

Is it OK with you?   That's all that really matters unless you're competatively benching.


----------



## bettz (Apr 17, 2009)

Well i've just had a go at what you said Raising it to 20x160 and it seems ok on my welcome screen its showing 3.2 Ghz. I noticed the Ram can't remember what setting now was on 10x but after i changed the BCLK to 160 it changed the ram frequency from 1333 to 1600 is this ok? i also increased the Ram voltage to 1.64v as it said something about the recommended setting to be 1.65

I've included a Screen Capture of my temps aswell as they've jumped a little


----------



## Binge (Apr 17, 2009)

What you're describing is completely normal for overclocking since the i7 processor is tightly connected to the system memory as are all CPUs.  The increase in temperatures is a product of the higher operating frequency.  Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## bettz (Apr 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> What you're describing is completely normal for overclocking since the i7 processor is tightly connected to the system memory as are all CPUs.  The increase in temperatures is a product of the higher operating frequency.  Thanks for keeping us posted.


No problem im grateful for all the help  I will leave it for a while now Is it safe to run my ram at that speed? forgot to mention i've got turbo on aswell so that prob bumps the temps up abit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

SPARC said:


> Thanks for the replies and suggestions.  I tried what Chicken said and manually set the voltages, starting low and working my way up.  All it took was a manual pll voltage of 1.82 and upping the QPI to 1.375v.  I made multiple runs through 3DMark06 without a hitch.  I finally starting to fully understand what each voltage does and how to spot what to increase.
> 
> Here's where I'm at right now:
> 
> ...



glad my advise was of help   thats a damn good overclock even for HT off.  keep us posted on your progress bro.  Overclocking an i7 is learning how to overclock all over again dude, don't feel bad


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> glad my advise was of help   thats a damn good overclock even for HT off.  keep us posted on your progress bro.  *Overclocking an i7 is learning how to overclock all over again dude, *don't feel bad


\


*That wins statement of the month, So True....*


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 17, 2009)

Has anyone fooled with the CPU skew and the ioh shew on the i7.  Also what is the CPU amplitude I can pick 700/800/900/1000mV, I dunno what this is?  Is it the agjust the CPU makes when under load.  I tried both 700 and then 1000 and saw no difference.  Also should I fool with the skew?  If so what is anyone suggesting for good range?  Like 300-400ps or more?  I think a E8400 can use like 300 or 200ps around a 4.0+ overclock.


----------



## SPARC (Apr 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> glad my advise was of help   thats a damn good overclock even for HT off.  keep us posted on your progress bro.  Overclocking an i7 is learning how to overclock all over again dude, don't feel bad



That is so true.  I've been working on AMD systems and I was trying to translate my knowledge of oc'ing the Phenom II 940 to the i7.  It's not that bad once you get used to all the changes.  

I loaded up my Windows 7 image tonight and I'm going to begin testing on it tomorrow night.  I'll post some more results later.

Thanks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2009)

can i get some help here guys?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1327516#post1327516


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

SPARC said:


> That is so true.  I've been working on AMD systems and I was trying to translate my knowledge of oc'ing the Phenom II 940 to the i7.  It's not that bad once you get used to all the changes.
> 
> I loaded up my Windows 7 image tonight and I'm going to begin testing on it tomorrow night.  I'll post some more results later.
> 
> Thanks



im trying to apply my knowledge with first gen phenoms, to my 940, stuck at 3.5 ghz stable.  Havent really messed with it though, im sure if I do i'll go higher.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 17, 2009)

bettz said:


> No problem im grateful for all the help  I will leave it for a while now Is it safe to run my ram at that speed? forgot to mention i've got turbo on aswell so that prob bumps the temps up abit.



First off, "safe" is relative. Theoretically, there is a higher chance of failure and a shorter lifespan of your components when overclocking.

Now that's theory. In common practice, when you don't do silly things like blasting huge voltages through your chips or hit them with a hammer when they don't boot up, you should have a decent lifespan of your chip anyway.

Regarding temps, my personal "no-go" zone is over 80 degrees, but the chip can take the occasional 90 I guess. I'd suggest cutting back on voltage though if your temps reach over 80.

Last thing about temps: these chips run HOT. Like hotter hot than the big ol' P4's did. It's hard to maintain decent temps on an overclock when just using air. Water or better is recommended


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> \
> 
> 
> *That wins statement of the month, So True....*



Your damn right there!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion after having 3 chips and  4 I7 motherboards. The average 920 I7 will only do 3.8ghz on air 24/7 with reasonable temps, speed step off and Ht on. Also overclocking these chips is the hardest overclock I have ever experienced. Still 3.8ghz is 1200 mghz and thats hell on wheels with these chips. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I have come to the conclusion after having 3 chips and  4 I7 motherboards. The average 920 I7 will only do 3.8ghz on air 24/7 with reasonable temps, speed step off and Ht on. Also overclocking these chips is the hardest overclock I have ever experienced. Still 3.8ghz is 1200 mghz and thats hell on wheels with these chips. Thats just my 2 cents.



I think you are not far from the truth there.
I've seen some 4+Ghz clocks, but only a select amount of chips actually have any form of stability on those speeds. Mine for instance boots perfectly fine but always hangs on stress, be it within the minute or within 3 hours.
Guess I'm not lucky enough to have one of those select chips 
Most 920's seem to have absolutely no problem with 3.8 but are stuck under 4Ghz.

The thing that "bothers" me is that there is still no pattern to be found as to which batch of chips do make these high speeds work.
Neither does there seem to be a universal solution on how to clock any chip past 4Ghz and keeping it stable.
Most of all, voltages applied to 920's in order to achieve high clocks seem to fluctuate a LOT as well. Both on the CPU vCore and the QPI/Vtt voltages.

The fact that a pattern is not recognised could simply be caused by fluctuating chip quality, even within a batch, or that this platform is *still* too young to be totally dissected by the overclocking community.

To follow up: My hopes are that Intel evened out some rough edges in the production process for their D0 stepping. If that fixes the problems people have in reaching 4Ghz stable, this proc will be even more valuable than it is right now. I'd get a D0 for sure in that case.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2009)

I can get 4gig without using turbo with HT on, fully stable in ALL benches without problems although the temps are in the 70's but no more, I can only acheive that because all I need is 1.3V (no HT) 1.34v (HT).  My problem is I cant go higher than 4gig ATM even unstable.  Still trying to get to grips with this board.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 17, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I can get 4gig without using turbo with HT on, fully stable in ALL benches without problems although the temps are in the 70's but no more, I can only acheive that because all I need is 1.3V (no HT) 1.34v (HT).  My problem is I cant go higher than 4gig ATM even unstable.  Still trying to get to grips with this board.



4.0ghz on air is truly about the absolute max (24/7) and 3.7ghz to 3.8ghz is the most reasonable for 24/7 use. Be happy you have done well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> 4.0ghz on air is truly about the absolute max (24/7) and 3.7ghz to 3.8ghz is the most reasonable for 24/7 use. Be happy you have done well.



Sadly.... I am never happy


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2009)

You will need to move to better cooling solution before considering benching at 4GHz+ with HT on .

I'm selling my watercooling system, and I'm using this Noctua.
I could bench at 4.2GHz before, and when I moved back to air, it's just not possible anymore, kept crashing, I guess with HT on and at 4.2GHz, it's just too hot for Aircooler to handle.


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally got into my BIOS on my i7 rig  (thanks to Fit) the problem is though, I cant boot into windows at the moment. Now I don't know weather that is because my other board died on me (meaning my hard drive still has all my old mb drivers on and what not) and for some reason isn't letting me boot into it? but yea after one dead G33 board and my new DFI x58 Dk that died on my today. I finally picked up a new one and have it kind of running  (it has been along 2 days for a novice like me lol)

Could anyone give me some advice in what I need to change in BIOS or what maybe the problem in why I can't boot into windows.

I am running 6gb DDR3 1600Mhz Patriot Ram on a DFI dk board with 920.

At the moment when I turn it on and just let it try and boot up it gives me this message...

"AHCI Option ROM BIOS Revision: 01.06.70 Date : 08-13-2008
Copyright (c) 2006-2008 Phoenix Technologies LTD

AHCI BIOS not installed!!

CMOS checksum error - Defaults loaded"

And then a flashing underscore underneath that.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 17, 2009)

You switched mobo's on the same Windows install?

That hardly ever goes smoothly afaik... Good luck.


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 17, 2009)

I had no choice, It was a weird day yesterday. I was just shutting down my old system to place my new hardware into the case, to start my wire management and everything whilst I could still run my old pc in another case.
As soon as I booted down, my pc booted back up on its own and then shut off. Anyways long story short it appeared I had a faulty switch in my PSU, so that board is dead, so then I set up my new DFI mb with that PSU (not knowing at the time that it was faulty) and surprise, surprise. That was dead (It may have been dead before but I am putting my money on the PSU).
So today I sent it back and got another board and a new PSU (I am now moneyless) and I have it booted into BIOS, but my stuff is still on my hard drive that I can't access. I think if the worst comes around I have an IDE to USB adapter that I can rip my data off.

But my problem still stands at the moment


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 17, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> You switched mobo's on the same Windows install?
> 
> That hardly ever goes smoothly afaik... Good luck.



It works fine within the same chipset.


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 17, 2009)

HAHA! Who says DFI BIOS is difficult OMG I love it. I just had a quick look threw the BIOS, looked at "restore CMOS" hit "y" and it boots!!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It works fine within the same chipset.



Got a point there

Conflict0s, gratz


----------



## trt740 (Apr 17, 2009)

*here is a decent voltage setting guide*

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100494809&mpage=1&key


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100494809&mpage=1&key



Thanks Tom.... a useful read.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

very useful, I'll be reading this tonight


----------



## trt740 (Apr 18, 2009)

Gotta love the Rampage Extreme II (and I believe the Gene does it as well), you can choose the 21x multiplier just like the rest of the multipliers, with the new 1204 bios, even if the turbo is turned off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Gotta love the Rampage Extreme II (and I believe the Gene does it as well), you can choose the 21x multiplier just like the rest of the multipliers, with the new 1204 bios, even if the turbo is turned off.



isnt turbo that only?  If so its pointless to have a feature like that


----------



## trt740 (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> isnt turbo that only?  If so its pointless to have a feature like that



no I think asus thought turbo is pointless , why not just let you pick the 21x


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> no I think asus thought turbo is pointless , why not just let you pick the 21x



so its either or?  I mean if turbo only enables the 21x multi, it'll be pointless to have the turbo option if you can manually select the 21x multi.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so its either or?  I mean if turbo only enables the 21x multi, it'll be pointless to have the turbo option if you can manually select the 21x multi.



Why even have turbo in the first place? Just set the multiplier if you want it and C.P. my new cpu sucks dog dicks in both boards for overclocking. Seems my local micro center has a bad batch. It needs a bunch of voltage to go over 3.7ghz (DFI or Asus didn't matter at all). It runs cool as hell but sucks overclocking wise. I may ebay it but kinda sick of Fxxking with this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Why even have turbo in the first place? Just set the multiplier if you want it and C.P. my new cpu sucks dog dicks in both boards for overclocking. Seems my local micro center has a bad batch. It needs a bunch of voltage to go over 3.7ghz (DFI or Asus didn't matter at all). It runs cool as hell but sucks overclocking wise. I may ebay it but kinda sick of Fxxking with this.



mind sharing the batch #.

I get your point, and thats what I meant as well.  Choossing the multi is just much easier and thats it.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mind sharing the batch #.
> 
> I get your point, and thats what I meant as well.  Choossing the multi is just much easier and thats it.



let me get back to you on that being lazy here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> let me get back to you on that being lazy here.



  k dude, go ahead...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

man wtf, I looked at my tubing and the tubing wasnt round, it was like squeeze together.  I opened the res, a big burst of air came out and the tubing went back to normal, wtf


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 18, 2009)

Is a MCR320 a good rad for i7?


----------



## Binge (Apr 18, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Is a MCR320 a good rad for i7?



I wouldn't trust it.  Swiftech couldn't cool my dick with their puny rads.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Why even have turbo in the first place? Just set the multiplier if you want it and C.P. my new cpu sucks dog dicks in both boards for overclocking. Seems my local micro center has a bad batch. It needs a bunch of voltage to go over 3.7ghz (DFI or Asus didn't matter at all). It runs cool as hell but sucks overclocking wise. I may ebay it but kinda sick of Fxxking with this.



It has been shown that turbo enabled is quicker from what I have read at the same speeds.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> It has been shown that turbo enabled is quicker from what I have read at the same speeds.



thats intresting.  Any reason why the rumor says turbo is faster?  I mean if its just a multi then it shouldn't make a difference.  Maybe turbo mode has some sort of HDD acceleration or something I dont know


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats intresting.  Any reason why the rumor says turbo is faster?  I mean if its just a multi then it shouldn't make a difference.  Maybe turbo mode has some sort of HDD acceleration or something I dont know



I'll see if I can find the article I was reading, it actually had a number of benches at 3.6gig and 4gig, speeds acheived by a straight multiplier and another with using the Turbo, out of about 8 benchmarks which included PC Mark, Vantage, 2006 etc... 7 of the 8 were faster with Turbo enabled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I'll see if I can find the article I was reading, it actually had a number of benches at 3.6gig and 4gig, speeds acheived by a straight multiplier and another with using the Turbo, out of about 8 benchmarks which included PC Mark, Vantage, 2006 etc... 7 of the 8 were faster with Turbo enabled.



cool, look forward to reading that article.  Thats an interesting test though.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> I wouldn't trust it.  Swiftech couldn't cool my dick with their puny rads.



What about two?


----------



## Binge (Apr 18, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> What about two?



I wouldn't trust MY i7 with swiftech rads.  Use as many as you want, but there are better products.


----------



## Jupiter (Apr 18, 2009)

Something very strange YET very cool. The cool thing is using the
latest bios on my Asus P6TD v1 i can now set the multi to 21 manually.
The strange thing is that at idle i get a 22 multi and on load i get 21.
IDLE:





LOAD:


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> I wouldn't trust MY i7 with swiftech rads.  Use as many as you want, but there are better products.



SO a pa120.3 is better than two MCR320's? I don't get it. Didn't you used to have a GTZ until you got the HK WB?


----------



## Binge (Apr 18, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> SO a pa120.3 is better than two MCR320's? I don't get it. Didn't you used to have a GTZ until you got the HK WB?



What's your point?  I said Swiftech RADS.  Furthermore, when I bought the GTZ it was the only water block on the market that had a 1366 bracket.  I adopted the i7 VERY early, and yes a PA 120.3 would beat  2xMCR320.  I don't even use a PA 120.3 anymore.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 18, 2009)

With Binge here, while Swiftech make excellent blocks, their rads are definately lacking.
My personal preference are Feser radiators, but Thermochill is undoubtedly good stuff as well.

I'm not charmed by HW labs rads either by the way.
What I really want to know is what quality all these German brands make. Seems the krauts are damn good at cooling stuff.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh ok. Thanks for the suggestion. Just trying to weigh in on peoples opinions and stuff. Jus trying to really see if two 320's are better than this http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtb4.html


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 18, 2009)

Hows the MORA2 working for you binge? I'm trying to find soething feasale to fit in my case. I don't think that will work. How about a XSPC480?


----------



## Binge (Apr 18, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Hows the MORA2 working for you binge? I'm trying to find soething feasale to fit in my case. I don't think that will work. How about a XSPC480?



You MIGHT be able to fit a Fesser MONSTA but not a 480.  XSPC has QC controls, but if you're ok with that then you can use it.  The MO-RA 2 cools without any issues, and it could take a much larger heat load than the i7, that is why I'll be adding a separate loop for a GTX295 watercooled while still using the MO-RA as my only radiator.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 18, 2009)

my case is pretty big. Extended full tower. I'll take some measurements.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> What's your point?  I said Swiftech RADS.  Furthermore, when I bought the GTZ it was the only water block on the market that had a 1366 bracket.  I adopted the i7 VERY early, and *yes a PA 120.3 would beat  2xMCR320*.  I don't even use a PA 120.3 anymore.




now that is a bet i might take,

I find that very hard to believe, i'll have to get some 
of the match up results that i remember seeing last year...
while better, saying it's better then 2 is quite a lot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Thing with HW lab radiators is that most people don't use them with the appropiate fans, including msyelf.  I found that my fans are not very appropiate for it to be efficient.  They are however very good rads IMO.


----------



## Baer (Apr 18, 2009)

Is not turbo active only on core one?


----------



## Binge (Apr 18, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> now that is a bet i might take,
> 
> I find that very hard to believe, i'll have to get some
> of the match up results that i remember seeing last year...
> while better, saying it's better then 2 is quite a lot.



Reason I say so is because of flow rates & fans you'll have to use to get the same results.



N4cot1c said:


> my case is pretty big. Extended full tower. I'll take some measurements.



TJ-07?


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 18, 2009)

xclio 1000.

Just took some measurements. Fits on the bottom with slight modding. Good to know. Should I have fans pulling, pushing, or both?


----------



## mudkip (Apr 18, 2009)

I need a D0


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, look forward to reading that article.  Thats an interesting test though.



Cant find the article (yet) but here is another (from Trt's siggie) that shows some numbers to substantiate it, I will keep on looking though because the article I read showing turbo mode was better perforrmance wise in most things was in more detail but this should give you an idea on this page here...............

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fe...ing_guide_we_push_nehalem_its_limits?page=0,2


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> Reason I say so is because of flow rates & fans you'll have to use to get the same results.
> 
> 
> 
> TJ-07?



Here is the results from Martin who did some mgreat testing last year...

Plus remember the PA120.3 is over 2x the cost of the MCR320

I felt this is of great importence since everybody always assumes that it's a big advantage with a PA120.3 
but all it is is costing you over twice what you pay for the swiftech and you'll benifit 10-15% if your lucky....

ARTICLE HERE



> How does it compare to other radiators
> I currently don't have any other "slim triple" radiators results I can share with you and compare, but the MCR320 performs exceptionally well for the price point and size.  It actually performs very well and not all that far behind my Thermochill PA120.3 results which is a highly regarded and proven well performing radiator.
> 
> Here is a quick comparison to the PA120.3














> The double thickness PA120.3 is performing better across all fans, with it's greatest advantage with Ultra High Speed fans.
> 
> 
> So, as expected the double thickness PA120.3 is superior, but the difference is smaller than I was expecting.  From my results I only measured somewhere between 6-14%, and I had expected it to be more in the 20-30% range, based on forum discussion and a few reviews.
> ...













So to my point, for most of your applications, save you cash and get the swifty tripple rad rather the nthe PA 120.3


----------



## Binge (Apr 19, 2009)

Nevermind.  I thought they retailed for $65+  seeing them for $45 does make the point a LOT more valid.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> How much IS the swifty?  The PA 120.3 is only $95.



Like half that. 

http://www.jab-tech.com/Swiftech-MCR320-QP-K-Triple-120mm-Radiator-pr-3320.html


----------



## Binge (Apr 19, 2009)

Edited.    I still need to point out that I wouldn't go for less.  Sorry to split hairs, but every degree counts in my book.



Paulieg said:


> Like half that.
> 
> http://www.jab-tech.com/Swiftech-MCR320-QP-K-Triple-120mm-Radiator-pr-3320.html



Better prices from Sidewinder.  http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swqupora.html


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 19, 2009)

Well then two should be wayyyy better than a pa120.3. Thanks for the info SystemViper. Marin sure does do some great testing. I think I am only going to pick up one MCR320 for now and get another later.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2009)

I love my MCR-320-QP.  I wonder how well the new stackable Swiftech rads work.  A bit pricey though


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Edited.    I still need to point out that I wouldn't go for less.  Sorry to split hairs, but every degree counts in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> Better prices from Sidewinder.  http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swqupora.html



Yup, I just did a 30 sec search for the post. I'd generally buy from Gary at Sidewinder too. He's the man.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

I have to say i love to get every degree, but i always felt that te PA 120.3' were over hyped and overpriced. I would see people telling some newbie's that they should get a PA 120.3 when a swifty would be fine, paying ove 2x for only a 5% to 15% gain at best seems pretty shoddy to me,,,(not Talking about anyone here)


But thanks for bringing up the Stakables T-ski, i forgot all about them....

Very interesting product.... very interesting...


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep thats what I was planning on getting. What do you guys use for tightening barbs?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

you have to figure the time it takes fr the air to pass from one to another wouldn't be enough to overheat them and they would find a very nice equilibrium without taking up a lot of extra space, man that would work excellent in a MM case....


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 19, 2009)

Guys can you help me.  I tried to chaange the north and south bridge heatsinks on this MSI eclipse x58 mobo.  Now the new ones did not fit correctly.  So I went back and put on my old ones.  I took off the plastic one the bottom of the heat sink and then cleaned the old thermalpaste and re applied with AS5 making sure none got on the transistors.  Now I try to boot up and I can not even post or get in bios.  The LED is stuck on CPU Lni.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

first limit all your chances of messing up by narrowing down your points of Failure.
\\

Make sure your 12v motherboard pwr cnnector in in along with the big 24 pin connector.  

Only have the HD hooked up 
RAm, video card, cpu and PS
and just try for a post


unfortunatly it sounds like a short, so check all around 
the area you have been messin with..

if it stil doesn't work, take back off the heatblocks you changed and inspect the chips..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2009)

it seems like the stackers would need a good high flow pump to keep them running good.

for the price though... you could just get a better rad like thermochill, feser one, or hw labs.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 19, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> What do you guys use for tightening barbs?



10mudkips


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

With radiators being less than half as restrictive as an average CPU block i would love to see some tests with the stackers, i saw Gabe from Swifetch saying they were going to post some figures that will help highlight what is needed to run those babies


----------



## Binge (Apr 19, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I have to say i love to get every degree, but i always felt that te PA 120.3' were over hyped and overpriced. I would see people telling some newbie's that they should get a PA 120.3 when a swifty would be fine, paying ove 2x for only a 5% to 15% gain at best seems pretty shoddy to me,,,(not Talking about anyone here)
> 
> 
> But thanks for bringing up the Stakables T-ski, i forgot all about them....
> ...





N4cot1c said:


> Yep thats what I was planning on getting. What do you guys use for tightening barbs?



for anyone thinking about stacked rads... check this out.

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5043


----------



## mudkip (Apr 19, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> 10mudkips



oh hai


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> for anyone thinking about stacked rads... check this out.
> 
> http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5043



I don't see how in the hell you would get worse temps. I would love to see someone else test these.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2009)

Just sold my Gene, going to give the Blood Rage another shot. Couldn't help myself...
Something just didn't feel right using an matx board.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> I don't see how in the hell you would get worse temps. I would love to see someone else test these.


Lack of flow comes to mind. Easily compensated for by using better fans, if you ask me. Why in the hell would you run 2 3x120mm rads on just 3 fans anyway, stacked or not?

You figure, if you didn't stack them, you were most likely going to use 6 fans. Might as well still use 6 in a stacked setup.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2009)

I think I am finally starting to get the hang of this setup, I am just playing around with voltages and combinations of HT on and off plus Turbo on and off to see if I can get the best balance of speed and voltage/temps on air.

it would seem that if I can keep my memory on the 2:8 divider with this board then she will be a lot more forgiving with overclocks, this run is at just over 4.1gig on air with turbo on and the 19x multi, HT off, voltage at just 1.29V idle, 1.30V load , temps good!

I want to try this setting now with HT enabled and see if she will hold temps to benchable limits (which I doubt).


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Lack of flow comes to mind. Easily compensated for by using better fans, if you ask me. Why in the hell would you run 2 3x120mm rads on just 3 fans anyway, stacked or not?
> 
> You figure, if you didn't stack them, you were most likely going to use 6 fans. Might as well still use 6 in a stacked setup.



I would definately use 6 fans. I'm just dumbfounded on how he got worse temps with two rads. Your right, the lack of flow does play a role in this, but I would think a 655 could handle it fine.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2009)

I think I might have a decent chip here, have managed 15 minutes prime at 4.2gig, it didnt crash then, got upto 74C... I just get bored of waitin ...... But check the voltage...that might give me a 2006 run   Turbo enabled, HT disabled and yay!  I broke 10 seconds for SuperPI 1M....................


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice job tatty. Looks like a nice votage for that overclock.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> for anyone thinking about stacked rads... check this out.
> 
> http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5043



Interesting post, _I_ reserve all my comments for a follow tests from swiftech and or someone using swiftech rads.


Because as N4cot1c said, i can't imagine it loosing ground to  single, unless it impeedes flow so much as to drop a lot, hmmmmm got to go back and study that article... But he us=ually does some good tests.

Also I am sure Gabe will chim in with some numbers too, i don't think this "earl of sandwich" drama is over yet!


another idea is that under a 300w load which is was tested at doesn't evenput stress on the radiators which are rated at higher heat loads, kinda like the MO-ra, it shines under hotter loads. It would be cool to ask him to run the same test on the mo-ra to see where i stands because that type of setup is for higher loads way beyond 300watts.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just sold my Gene, going to give the Blood Rage another shot. Couldn't help myself...
> Something just didn't feel right using an matx board.



Still love the bloodrage,  I like the  space saving nature of the Matx and for a system that will stick with one video card, i think it's a cool setup, but that board needs custom cooling solutions on the southie and norhbridge, So i think what you gain in space you still need to do extra work to coool the rest of the componets...  I'm still on the bridge with mine... 

Glad to see your still banging away on the Bloodrage.


----------



## Binge (Apr 19, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> I would definately use 6 fans. I'm just dumbfounded on how he got worse temps with two rads. Your right, the lack of flow does play a role in this, but I would think a 655 could handle it fine.



When there is a problem with restriction a 655 is less worthy of the job than a DDC 3.2

As for seeing someone else's results.  I try to find as many sources as I can but frankly the guys on RRR are the few who actually have the money and correct test equipment to look into these issues.  If you notice it's how the rads are configured and not that there are two rads. Two rads spaced out with 6 fans did swimingly.  I think it partially has to do with sending your heat dump through the 2nd rad.  See thermal mass can overload certain volumes of transfer.  What I'm saying is that after water or air gets heated up to a certain point it has a harder time effectively transfering heat.  When you dump hot hair consistantly through the fin array of another rad there will be less heat carried away from the 2nd radiator.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

+1 DDC 3.2

My only point is to test the stackers with a heat load hat dosn't even push it is a irrelevent test, kinda like testing a 440 cuda on city driving, it's ment for higher loads and then you will see positive differences.


----------



## Binge (Apr 19, 2009)

Well that still doesn't make sense that stacked rads would perform better on higher load than lower load.  The MO-RA 2 has significantly cooler water temperatures than a pa 120.3.

Since it doesn't seem like my point got across... it's all where the heat goes.  If it goes from one radiator into another then how is that efficient?  The freaking single radiator with 6 fans does better than all of the stacked solutions because the heat is not being dumped back into the loop.  Try putting 6 fans on a pa 120.3 and you might get the same results or better than the 2x swiftech rads dumping heat in opposite directions.  The problem is tha that HES didn't test that option.  I have no idea why... but it doesn't matter.  He's a very credible source and it makes total sense when you think about heat transfer.  With a sandwitched rad system you're basically heating up the 2nd rad with the first.  While the water is moving in a longer series the heat taken off of the first rad is already present in the 2nd rad, so less heat can be dissapated from the 2nd rad.  It's the same kind of phenomena with multiple components on the same loop.  The first component will dump a lot of heat into the water making it harder for the second component to move the same ammount of heat into the water.  Either the flow rate has to increase drastically for this to be effective or the water has to be chilled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I think I might have a decent chip here, have managed 15 minutes prime at 4.2gig, it didnt crash then, got upto 74C... I just get bored of waitin ...... But check the voltage...that might give me a 2006 run   Turbo enabled, HT disabled and yay!  I broke 10 seconds for SuperPI 1M....................



good job tatty, thats a nice clock for voltage buddy


----------



## Binge (Apr 19, 2009)

Those are great overclocks.  4.2GHz is really FAST for just about any application.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Those are great overclocks.  4.2GHz is really FAST for just about any application.



im back to 4.2 GHz daily as well.


----------



## Binge (Apr 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im back to 4.2 GHz daily as well.



For VISTA BOINC works the same with HT on as HT off, just an FYI.  Apparently HT slows it down drastically, but only in VISTA


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Still love the bloodrage,  I like the  space saving nature of the Matx and for a system that will stick with one video card, i think it's a cool setup, but that board needs custom cooling solutions on the southie and norhbridge, So i think what you gain in space you still need to do extra work to coool the rest of the componets...  I'm still on the bridge with mine...
> 
> Glad to see your still banging away on the Bloodrage.



I'm going to be running the included water block on NB, and I have a EK block that may work on the south bridge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> For VISTA BOINC works the same with HT on as HT off, just an FYI.  Apparently HT slows it down drastically, but only in VISTA



what about W7?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm looking for some new fans for my rad to improve cooling my i7, and minimize noise. This is my Rad:
http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-RX240-Dual-120mm-high-performance-radiator-pr-4383.html

What do you guys suggest? I don't want to spend a fortune on fans.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking for some new fans for my rad to improve cooling my i7, and minimize noise. This is my Rad:
> http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-RX240-Dual-120mm-high-performance-radiator-pr-4383.html
> 
> What do you guys suggest? I don't want to spend a fortune on fans.



i WILL GET SOME OF THESE SOON, MAYBE YOU SHOULD TOO!

however I dont know how they are with noise.  But they sure would cool better 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=403&products_id=22540


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i WILL GET SOME OF THESE SOON, MAYBE YOU SHOULD TOO!
> 
> however I dont know how they are with noise.  But they sure would cool better
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=403&products_id=22540



Yeah, I was looking at those. Good ratio there, with a 19 dba


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I was looking at those. Good ratio there, with a 19 dba



i am going to get 4 of them for my rad, but the 3000RPM ones    ready for lift off haha.


----------



## demonkevy666 (Apr 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i am going to get 4 of them for my rad, but the 3000RPM ones    ready for lift off haha.



they're loud I have one it's even loud in my case in my cpu heatsink.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

demonkevy666 said:


> they're loud I have one it's even loud in my case in my cpu heatsink.



then we'll get along just fine


----------



## Binge (Apr 19, 2009)

CP, when I said VISTA for the BOINC thing I meant VISTA only.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm still stuck on whether to get a XSPC Triple or the MCR320 Sandwich with 6 fans. I would get the quad, but IDK where I would put it, so it's looking more and more like the XSPC triple.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> CP, when I said VISTA for the BOINC thing I meant VISTA only.



just making sure, since W7 and vista are very similar OS'es.

Binge give me an update on your water cooling, hows that going dude?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> I'm still stuck on whether to get a XSPC Triple or the MCR320 Sandwich with 6 fans. I would get the quad, but IDK where I would put it, so it's looking more and more like the XSPC triple.



So where are you mounting the rads?

also what will your loop look like....

how many waterblocks and what pumps, all the details, I went looking for your rig stats, what's your system again.... all this info are factors that impact cooling, so lets get a refresh for the new people just joining the convo so they don't have to go back and read a lot of pages...


is this the case the xclio 1000.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> So where are you mounting the rads?
> 
> also what will your loop look like....
> 
> ...




looks like it shouldn't be too hard to mount a rad to the top internally heh?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

that case is a giant


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> that case is a giant



it is, kinda similar to the chief tech i would say heh?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2009)

OK guys. I sold my Gene and my Gskill Pi sticks. I need to buy new sticks tonight. These are the contenders. Help me decide!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231254
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227417

I really like the tridents. They will match my Blood Rage perfectly, but are they worth the extra cash?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 20, 2009)

*G.SKILL Trident 6GB *  ftw

i WANT TO TRY THEM MYSELF, ESPECIALLY THAT PRICE!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *G.SKILL Trident 6GB *  ftw
> 
> i WANT TO TRY THEM MYSELF, ESPECIALLY THAT PRICE!



Yeah, I'm really close to pulling the trigger on these. I'm slightly suspicious as to why they are so cheap. I wonder what IC's are in these beauties?


----------



## Binge (Apr 20, 2009)

You know they are probably really high binned ICs whatever they are, and knowing GSKill they will run at the specified settings, but probably no higher.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> You know they are probably really high binned ICs whatever they are, and knowing GSKill they will run at the specified settings, but probably no higher.



I'm sure they are D9's or Elpida Hypers. I'm just wondering why they are so cheap!!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm sure they are D9's or Elpida Hypers. I'm just wondering why they are so cheap!!



I doubt they are hypers at that price, but for that price they look good to me..


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I doubt they are hypers at that price, but for that price they look good to me..



I heard that Hypers were becoming more plentiful, and the prices were coming down on them.


----------



## Binge (Apr 20, 2009)

They still cost a premium right now.  Also Hypers I doubt would be cas 9.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> They still cost a premium right now.  Also Hypers I doubt would be cas 9.



Yeah, I forgot they are cas 9. Probably D9JMN sticks.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 20, 2009)

If my RMA on my board does not go as planned and they do not fix it or give me a new one, can anyone suggest a good mobo.  I had the MSI eclispe x58 SLI.  I hear good things about the DFI around here and the ASUS.  Any suggestions.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 20, 2009)

Its going to be a CPU loop only

Your right patty. I should be able to fit a quad on the top.

My watercooling setup is going to look something like this






Should have the money in a week. If you guys have any suggestions, don't hesititate to tell me.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> If my RMA on my board does not go as planned and they do not fix it or give me a new one, can anyone suggest a good mobo.  I had the MSI eclispe x58 SLI.  I hear good things about the DFI around here and the ASUS.  Any suggestions.



The DFI boards are nice. I had one. I really like the modular NB cooling. I just ordered the Foxconn Blood Rage. It's a beautiful board, and it's now selling for just a bit over $250.


----------



## Binge (Apr 20, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Its going to be a CPU loop only
> 
> Your right patty. I should be able to fit a quad on the top.
> 
> ...



Why the 655?  I've switched from a 655 to a 355 and changed the top on my 355 to get better results than my 655 could produce in a closed loop.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 20, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Its going to be a CPU loop only
> 
> Your right patty. I should be able to fit a quad on the top.
> 
> ...



I would go with a Laing 3.2 and the XSPC top so you can save on space and it works great.
also why go with a 480 and not a smaller rad, where will that 480 fit?


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 20, 2009)

the 480 should fit under the top of the case. If that doesn't work out i'll for for the 360.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 20, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> the 480 should fit under the top of the case. If that doesn't work out i'll for for the 360.



You should take some measurments, I was just looking at adding a triple or quad to the top of my lian lee, but with a koolance shrowd, i ended up going with the triple because the 4 banger was just way to friggin long...


i mean l----o----n----g


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 20, 2009)

I will measure the top shortly


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm just shy. 514mm. Looks like I will have to go with the triple. Do you have the Triple SV?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 20, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> I'm just shy. 514mm. Looks like I will have to go with the triple. Do you have the Triple SV?



yea, i have several, mostly swiftech, i always loved the swiftech rads, but i need to figure out my loop, which is what you need to do.

I am running the bloodrage, so i need to cool my i7 920 and the bloodrage northie, that is all that will be in my loop, my video card is the 4 head 4850x2 2G and it dumps it's heat into the case but my case has great ventilation.

so you need to figure your loop, then figure out the space, how you think you will cool it and then how you will mount it and run the plumbing, as i saw binge wwrite in another thread, it get complicated and you have to wear many hats, so do a lot of good prep and expect lots of work to do it right


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm only cooling the cpu. If anything else needs to be cooled later beside GFX cards, it will be air.

I was going to get a XSPC 360. 
What do you think about this pump. Good GPH but low head.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dtdbco12vdcp.html


----------



## Binge (Apr 20, 2009)

Go for good head man.  Always get good head.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 20, 2009)

I can really only find good deals on 655's......


----------



## Binge (Apr 20, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> I can really only find good deals on 655's......



http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swiftechmcp355.html
That plus an xspctop/xspc res top/or ek x-top rev 2 

It's worth it.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 20, 2009)

=/ still out of my range for a pump. Honestly though, I think a 655 would be good enough.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm still in doubt whether I should get a 350 or 355... I want silence and power.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't find a backplate for the ek supreme


----------



## Binge (Apr 20, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I'm still in doubt whether I should get a 350 or 355... I want silence and power.



Keep the 655.  Never buy a 350 unless you intend to mod it to be a 355.  But the difference between the 655 and the 355 in a closed loop is significant.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> Keep the 655.  Never buy a 350 unless you intend to mod it to be a 355.  But the difference between the 655 and the 355 in a closed loop is significant.



I don't have a 655 

Now I know that powerwise I should be looking at the 355, but the 350 is supposed to be dead silent...
Unless I'm able to fully control the 355's RPM, I'm afraid it might be a little too loud for my tastes.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 20, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I don't have a 655
> 
> Now I know that powerwise I should be looking at the 355, but the 350 is supposed to be dead silent...
> Unless I'm able to fully control the 355's RPM, I'm afraid it might be a little too loud for my tastes.


You can put it on a fan controller.

And I use 350's with tops. Got the pumps for $40 NIB, so I wasn't passing them up.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 20, 2009)

Does the EK Supreme have a backplate? All I can find is this.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaso13mopl.html


----------



## mudkip (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey,

I can buy a core i7 920 which does 21 x 190 @ 1.32v for 205 euro;s. (264USD)

however this cpu is OEM and the seller says warranty will go through him. 
He's a trustable seller though with 46+ feedback







Should i buy it? I really wany a better overclocker. My Core i7 does 4Ghz @ 1.37v


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Hey,
> 
> I can buy a core i7 920 which does 21 x 190 @ 1.32v for 205 euro;s. (264USD)
> 
> ...



What batch is it?  Mine does those kind of numbers and I got mine OEM   Just google that batch number, i4 memory have got a list of batches and how they perform.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 20, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> What batch is it?  Mine does those kind of numbers and I got mine OEM   Just google that batch number, i4 memory have got a list of batches and how they perform.



Batch 3835A


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well  I am gonna RMA my board to MSI and not have my rig for about 3 weeks   I dont know what to guess I can focus on my finals.  What I wanted to ask what the "safe" range is the Intel's x58 chipset?  I had it running at 1.20V  Is that to much for the little chip?


----------



## Binge (Apr 21, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Hey,
> 
> I can buy a core i7 920 which does 21 x 190 @ 1.32v for 205 euro;s. (264USD)
> 
> ...



OEM chips do not have a warranty, period.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Its going to be a CPU loop only
> 
> Your right patty. I should be able to fit a quad on the top.
> 
> ...



dude this looks good, some components is just a matter of preference.  I have a 655 and the pump has some serious flow.  I have never owned a 355 modded like binge has, but i will tell you one thing.  THe 655 is a good pump bro and I have already figured out the culprit of why my temps are not great.  Its called poor performing block, this gtz is shit on i7's!  that and some better fans to go with my rad.  I'll eventually get around to that and show some good temps, for now im enjoying the heck out of the rig, and crunching like a mofo!!!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Does the EK Supreme have a backplate? All I can find is this.
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaso13mopl.html



All your answeres are right here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EK_Waterblocks/EK_Supreme


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 21, 2009)

What exactly is max head in a pump.

IDL if you guys know Arcegnical from [H]. He is suggesting I get the DD pump I linked you guys to.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> What exactly is max head in a pump.
> 
> IDL if you guys know Arcegnical from [H]. He is suggesting I get the DD pump I linked you guys to.



Head determines the pressure it is able to pump against. The DB-1 isn't a very good pump for restrictive blocks like the EK Supreme. 

Get a MCP355 and an XSPC res top for the best performance. It's only a few dollars more than the 655 and Microres combo you were looking at, will perform better, and will greatly simplify your loop.

Second best is the MCP655 + MicroRes.

Third would be a MCP350 + XSPC top.

Last would be the DB-1.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 21, 2009)

I found a 655 for 40$

How bad is the DB-1?


----------



## Binge (Apr 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Head determines the pressure it is able to pump against. The DB-1 isn't a very good pump for restrictive blocks like the EK Supreme.
> 
> Get a MCP355 and an XSPC res top for the best performance. It's only a few dollars more than the 655 and Microres combo you were looking at, will perform better, and will greatly simplify your loop.
> 
> ...



+1

Sometimes you just bite the bit of $$$ and end up happier in the end.



N4cot1c said:


> I found a 655 for 40$
> 
> How bad is the DB-1?



I didn't know there was a scale for these sorts of things... do the math yourself


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm going to order a 355 anyway as soon as my top+res come in. Might be more noisy, but I'll just figure out a way to RPM control it.


----------



## Binge (Apr 21, 2009)

It's only noisy if you have it touching metal.  Put a pad or good mount on it and it will not make a sound.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> OEM chips do not have a warranty, period.



3 months.


----------



## Binge (Apr 21, 2009)

Heh if it's the batch # he says then it doesn't have a warranty anymore.  That's an old batch.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> Heh if it's the batch # he says then it doesn't have a warranty anymore.  That's an old batch.



Ahhhh right, I am with you know  ..... used chip.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 21, 2009)

I found a cheap 350, so I picked it up. Looking on getting top now.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 22, 2009)

Ordered a new Core i7 920 , let's hope it's a D0


----------



## Binge (Apr 22, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> I found a cheap 350, so I picked it up. Looking on getting top now.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72085

Go there


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 22, 2009)

He told me something about a blue impeller doesn't allow for the mod.


----------



## Binge (Apr 22, 2009)

Sucks, that's a lot of power you're missing out on.  Might as well just get a 655?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

Now that there are more people with i7 rigs, I'd like to start a database of overclocks and vcore. Could everyone please post their 24/7 stable overclock and with actual vcore? Please include a cpu-z screenshot!


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 22, 2009)

Someone has a MCR-320, 655 and microres combo for 85$. IDK if I should go for it and strap 6 of these fans on.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=23747:47ce95d586c5937125ec8506fc364829


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Now that there are more people with i7 rigs, I'd like to start a database of overclocks and vcore. Could everyone please post their 24/7 stable overclock and with actual vcore? Please include a cpu-z screenshot!



I think you need a seperate thread just for numbers, 
go with batch, stepping, clocks, vcore, vdimm... a
nd what ever else i am missing.  
it would be a valuable resourse


----------



## Binge (Apr 22, 2009)

We actually already have that thread.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I think you need a seperate thread just for numbers,
> go with batch, stepping, clocks, vcore, vdimm... a
> nd what ever else i am missing.
> it would be a valuable resourse



I agree, though I hesitate to start it, since I'm very busy these days. Work full time, graduate school and kids. Moderating and tweaking is about all I have time for. How's the DO treating you?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I agree, though I hesitate to start it, since I'm very busy these days. Work full time, graduate school and kids. Moderating and tweaking is about all I have time for. How's the DO treating you?



I am just putting the classified in my bench, 
but i also have the phase ready to go, i am getting itchy...


----------



## Binge (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like our Batch List thread went the way of the D0ED0E


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulige, 

Great idea on the voltage/OC database.  I'd like to get a lower voltage overclock that isn't so freakin hot!  I'll find a few screen shots and post'm later this week.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 22, 2009)

Are the new D0 steppings available in the US yet?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Are the new D0 steppings available in the US yet?



Yes. However, unless you order from a sight that promises a DO like tankguys, your chances are limited to less than 50%. Unfortunately, you also pay a premium for a guaranteed DO.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 22, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Someone has a MCR-320, 655 and microres combo for 85$. IDK if I should go for it and strap 6 of these fans on.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=23747:47ce95d586c5937125ec8506fc364829



That's a good deal. I'd grab it.

As far as fans, I'm guessing the Koolance are rebadged fans of some sort, but not sure from who. Tho most 38mm thick fans do well as rad fans anyway. You most likely will not need 6. And do yourself a favor and grab a fan controller. Those will be LOUD.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

guys i need more crunchers....

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1

click that link and sign up.

run it for the next 2 weeks 24/7 on all your rigs and you'll be helping more people than you could ever imagine. 

please join in, even if its just for 2 weeks.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 22, 2009)

Got my XSPC top and MCRES, just ordered a 355  Gonna rebuild the loop this week, yay!

Gotta remember to do a before/after stress run to see if temps change with a better pump too...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Now that there are more people with i7 rigs, I'd like to start a database of overclocks and vcore. Could everyone please post their 24/7 stable overclock and with actual vcore? Please include a cpu-z screenshot!



This is a fully stable overclock on air on all benches and OCCT, voltages shown, I can actually do just over 4.2gig on most but WPrime only fails for some reason........... Batch No 3841A818


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 22, 2009)

How do we consider an "overclock" is stable?
OCCT, Prime95? For how long?

Personally, my OC at 4GHz failed after 5 hours of OCCT, and I didn't consider it stable myself...

Most people don't like stressing anyway.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 22, 2009)

I figure if it runs the benches then it' good, but i also have 2 different settings, one for 24/7 and one for benching, so we need to make that distinction or just make the number bench stable. I never subscribed to running 5 hours of prime or linepack or anything like that. but that was me...
you got to figure if your benching for numbers, mostly you will never run it 24/7 at that speed, that is almost a waste with such a powerhouse as the i7 and assorted components. 

yo can crank it down a few notches and get better temps and less stress and never see any changes from ballz to the wall and nice OC in your daily usage...
,


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> How do we consider an "overclock" is stable?
> OCCT, Prime95? For how long?
> 
> Personally, my OC at 4GHz failed after 5 hours of OCCT, and I didn't consider it stable myself...
> ...



For me, if it does everything I want it to do, whenever I want it to do it, then it's stable, I never prime for more than an hour personally because I prefer to run games and my normal benches like Vatage, 2006 and WPrime, if it works for that lot then I am happy.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

Due to differing interpretations of "stable", let's just say stable as in the overclock will pass 1 hour OCCT and a 32m wprime run. I think that's reasonable.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Due to differing interpretations of "stable", let's just say stable as in the overclock will pass 1 hour OCCT and a 32m wprime run. I think that's reasonable.



Hey, i say just make it super pi 32 stable, that is a good test for an OC....  that will allow us to have so sweet numbers in the list

then make a second list with wPrime or have people run one or both and just mark it. I hate prime toooo


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 22, 2009)

Guys, I was thoroughly looking at my XSPC DDC top today when I noticed this:

At the pump-side of the inlet G1/4 thread, there is a narrowed hole leading to the pump. Now I know this is the same inner diameter as my tubes (3/8) but my fittings don't go in all the way to that end of the top.
To illustrate, you'd get a flow like this:
___|--|____
>>>flow>>>
---|__|-----

Would that, theoretically, hurt performance due to turbulence in the water stream?
I'm aching to get my pump in and see if it's safe to file out that narrowed hole...


----------



## Binge (Apr 22, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Guys, I was thoroughly looking at my XSPC DDC top today when I noticed this:
> 
> At the pump-side of the inlet G1/4 thread, there is a narrowed hole leading to the pump. Now I know this is the same inner diameter as my tubes (3/8) but my fittings don't go in all the way to that end of the top.
> To illustrate, you'd get a flow like this:
> ...



Don't mess with it.  End of story


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2009)

Saw these are available, best block out:
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/heatkiller1366.html

Would be a nice upgrade for me if I had the money!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 23, 2009)

what aBOUT MY BOY


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice SV, any thoughts of the HK vs the GTZ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2009)

HK3 OWNS all.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wheres a good site that reviews WC parts?  I want to see this tested against what I have.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

gtz sucks balls!


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> HK3 OWNS all.



QFT


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 23, 2009)

hows the EK supreme?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 23, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> hows the EK supreme?



I'm not sure. The bottom (copper part) is supposed to be about the same as the Heatkiller block.

On another note: I'm going to cram:
1 DVD drive
1 cardreader
1 5.25" fancontroller
3 HDD's
1 240mm rad (6cm thick) with 2x120mm fans
1 MCRES
1 Laing DDC 355
1 Heatkiller rev 3.0
1 Gigabyte mobo
1 i7 proc
1 HD4850
1 PCI wifi card
2-4 extra 120mm fans

...in a CM590... and it's going to FIT


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> what aBOUT MY BOY



Any difference between the HK3 and the LT model besides the tops?


----------



## Binge (Apr 23, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Any difference between the HK3 and the LT model besides the tops?



No difference besides the top.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm thinking I may need to upgrade my loop.  My temps are sky high on load plus overclock.  I've been playing with a mild voltage overclock and hit 3.7Ghz on 1.3Vcore but load temps topped out at 80:
http://img.techpowerup.org/090423/3.7overclock.jpg

What would be the best single upgrade for my loop?  New block?  Better rad?  Top for better flow?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2009)

better rad for sure.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd vote rad first, but would that explain all of the high temp? Watched the youtoob, you might want to shorten the loop too to decrease pressure loss due to height.

Also, try remounting the block to see if that helps and make sure your intake/outtake on the CPU block are correct (it does matter on that block afaik).


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2009)

Inlet and outlets are correct, and I did reseat the block but the temps I got were after reseating.  Crazy huh


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2009)

OH YEAH... shorten them tubes man. damn! they are far too long.

try to run your loop so you use the least amount of tubing possible.

you might also get a case with better airflow and more room to allow for better positioning of your loops components.

you should get a bigger rad for sure. get a GTX240 or better.

i7 <---


----------



## mudkip (Apr 23, 2009)

Excuse me but why it's all about watercooling all the time , isn't this supposed to be about i7 overclocking , and yes cooling is a part of overclocking but i think that this is going way too offtopic.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2009)

Because you need to watercool these to overclock them is the general idea i think. Although I'd say 4GHz is pretty damn nice.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2009)

i've edited my post to include some i7 chat.







guys.... how about you make a new thread and then post a link in here saying something like..

" can i get some help here *LINK* with my i7 cooling?"


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2009)

Click on quote, copy all the stuff out of there and paste it into the text box for your new thread.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 23, 2009)

You're absolutely right mudkip 

I'm looking forward to rebuilding my i7 system tomorrow!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 24, 2009)

D0 on the way!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

trt740 said:


> D0 on the way!!!



  keep us posted.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 24, 2009)

trt740 said:


> D0 on the way!!!



Nice! I also ordered a new 920 , let's hope it's a D0 as wel


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 24, 2009)

trt740 said:


> D0 on the way!!!



Very anxious if it the D0 lives up to expectations and hopes... Keep us posted!


----------



## mudkip (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

Do you know a nice guide for setting the memory timings in combination with i7?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2009)

trt740 said:


> D0 on the way!!!



Give us some numbers when it arrives!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you know a nice guide for setting the memory timings in combination with i7?
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/14algs8.png



We have thwe same memory!  I will download memset and see if our motherboards are setting any timings themselves, if they are and some of mine on auto are set tighter than yours you should be able to tweak them to mine.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn just goes to show how nice these DFI boards are at handling auo memory subsets, presuming yours are on auto, my memset is on the right, most of the settings are tighter than yours so you should be able to tighten yours to mine


----------



## mudkip (Apr 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn just goes to show how nice these DFI boards are at handling auo memory subsets, presuming yours are on auto, my memset is on the right, most of the settings are tighter than yours so you should be able to tighten yours to mine



thanks mate will try


----------



## trt740 (Apr 24, 2009)

If anyone wants one they are about 40.00 more than the egg but are guaranteed D0 chips. The only reason I bought one was my current I7 was a overclocking dog it would only do 3.7ghz. Here is a link  http://www.compumusic.com/i489235.htm As a side note, 3.7ghz might have been because of my ram. This board doesn't like my ram  but we will see. Also at 3.7ghz it was still fast as hell. *Doh!!!! sold out.*


It should be here Tuesday.


*Here is a good list of places that have D0 chips

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=222454*



Wish I would have seen this best prices on D0 chips I have seen.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Intel-Core-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 25, 2009)

Before I posted, this thread had 3,(666) posts.......


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey guys. Anyone hear anything about the "B" batch being better than the "A" batch of CO's?


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 25, 2009)

IDK i have seen 384XA's overclocking really well.


----------



## Binge (Apr 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. Anyone hear anything about the "B" batch being better than the "A" batch of CO's?



Mine was an A.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

b batches are generally better, but with i7 its just a matter of luck.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> b batches are generally better, but with i7 its just a matter of luck.



I'm just looking for another chip, and everywhere reasonable DO's are sold out. Tankguys price is a bit too high for my taste.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm just looking for another chip, and everywhere reasonable DO's are sold out. Tankguys price is a bit too high for my taste.



I would expect it to be so for a  bit.  new CPU, they'll take advantage and charge more.  Especially since they are the only ones that gaurantee a D0.  Every other place you buy from its just luck.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 25, 2009)

*bastards check this out*



Paulieg said:


> I'm just looking for another chip, and everywhere reasonable DO's are sold out. Tankguys price is a bit too high for my taste.



Hi Thomas,



Stepping SLBEJ is out of stock at this moment. Our distributor is expecting more by next week. I will let you know when this stepping is available.



Your order has been cancelled and refunded in full.



Sorry for the inconvenience.



Sincerely,



Robert Prado

Compumusic, Inc.

www.compumusic.com


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why cancelled?  Couldn't they just ship it out when they got it?  Or did you ask for the order to be cancelled?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 25, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Tom. We are in the same boat now.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry Tom. We are in the same boat now.



Bastard if they would have told me yesterday I could have ordered from ebay now tank guys has me by the balls my CPU is sold. I guess what the extra 10.00 fxxkers.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why cancelled?  Couldn't they just ship it out when they got it?  Or did you ask for the order to be cancelled?



I need a cpu mines sold.


----------



## Binge (Apr 25, 2009)

I can help you out, send me a PM.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> I can help you out, send me a PM.



Thanks anyway Binge ordered one already.


----------



## Binge (Apr 25, 2009)

Bitchin.  Glad to hear you're sorted out.  Compare results next week?


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 26, 2009)

Put in my order last night. What do you guys think? I also have a MCP355 w/ DD Top on the way from [H] brand new.


----------



## Binge (Apr 26, 2009)

jab-tech.com has yate loon high speeds for 3.30 each.  F*** PPC


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> jab-tech.com has yate loon high speeds for 3.30 each.  F*** PPC



Yea F*** PPC just had a bad expierience with them, paid ofr one shipping and got ups ground...

go jab-tech or sidewinder..


----------



## Binge (Apr 26, 2009)

OUCH! You bought the LC heatkiller.  Prepare for average temperatures.  It is NOT the same internals as the heatkiller LT or CU.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 26, 2009)

it only has a slightly lower fin count maybe 3 or 4. Besides, it's only bested by the LT and CU anyways.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v60/Langer/PrometheusCu/heatkiller-performance.png

One degree. Even though I don't have the same setup, I think the results are gonna be the same. 

Jab tech doesn't have any Heatkillers. I would have been burned on shipping.


----------



## Binge (Apr 26, 2009)

My mistake I read your post incorrectly.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 26, 2009)

huh?


----------



## Binge (Apr 26, 2009)

Your fans are not a bad price seeing as you're paying for shipping through them.  I'm not in the mood to argue about your choice in water block because it's obvious my opinion about a 1C difference does not matter to you.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 26, 2009)

If it's 1 it doesn't matter to me. If my load is 80, 80-81 doesn't matter IMO no matter how picky you are. Now if it was 3-4c, I would def get the LT.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

::raises hand::


Question:

What is Memory Low Gap?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ::raises hand::
> 
> 
> Question:
> ...



Reserves memory for PCI/e devices. 1.5G is base and will cover most setups. Start running 3 GPU's and a host of PCI/e devices off the bus and you need to set more reserve space.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Reserves memory for PCI/e devices. 1.5G is base and will cover most setups. Start running 3 GPU's and a host of PCI/e devices off the bus and you need to set more reserve space.



so for c/f 4870's 1.5G should be ok?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so for c/f 4870's 1.5G should be ok?



I would think so yes, unless you have a shitload of other devices, where the increase is really needed is when you go over 2 and/or if you have at least 2 or 3 other devices plugged into the bus, try a 2006 run with identical settings at 1.5 and then on the next increment up, see if there is any difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I would think so yes, unless you have a shitload of other devices, where the increase is really needed is when you go over 2 and/or if you have at least 2 or 3 other devices plugged into the bus, try a 2006 run with identical settings at 1.5 and then on the next increment up, see if there is any difference.



i'll do that later today!  Thanks.  I'll post the results here.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Apr 26, 2009)

Guys can you tell me what you think of this OCZ RAM it is rated for 1866 Mhz at 9-9-9-28 timings.  It is only 70 bucks after a 50 MIR.  I can not find many reviews on it, and I was wondering if any had experience with it.  Or is it worth the extra 80 bucks to buy the G.skill Trident 2000mhz 9-9-9-24 RAM?  Link for ocz RAM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

for the ones interested, I ran 3dmark 06 with AMD Fusion.  My first run had HDD acceleration off, and the 2nd one had it on.


HDD Acceleration On: 24861
HDD Aceeleration Off: 24927

Guess it works, just not a huge difference.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 27, 2009)

Now that I got the basics up and running, I'm starting to OC this CPU.  I found I could do 3.2 GHz at stock voltages, but I had to bump it up a little to get 3.4 GHz.  Currently trying to get the system to run at:

FSB 180
Multi 20
vCore 1.296
VTT 1.360
DRAM 1.648
CPU PLL 1.8
NB VCC 1.152
SB VCC 1.51
QPI/PCIe PLL on Auto

First boot at the above settigns failed.  Temps on the 3.4 GHz run were in the low 60's in OCCT with the Noctua NH-U12P and dual fans.  Anything look out of whack so far?

Also, according to Rebals Haven:



> Overclocking Settings for 4.0+Gig
> 
> This Motherboard is one of the easiest boards to set to a moderate overclock, because the TP-X58 auto-adjusts the voltages. Just turning up the CPU Frequency Setting with everything on default, will get you up to at least 3.8Gig! You do have to disable the Items listed below under "CPU Configuration".
> 
> ...



I haven't gotten through all my reading, but some of the voltages look high (like DRAM for example).  What do you guys think?


----------



## Binge (Apr 27, 2009)

DRAM is higher than it needs to be and my cpu VTT was 1.26V for 4.2GHz and if you're using my chip you can actually kill your OC by going over 1.26V unless you're pushing for over 4.4GHz.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 27, 2009)

A lot of the voltage settings were set manually off of what the Auto settings were reading.

And yes, this is your chip (and your ram).  Binge, if you have the time, I would greatly appreciate any notes you might have on this chip and ram.


----------



## Binge (Apr 27, 2009)

Yep, not a problem.



Binge said:


> Genie BIOS Setting
> 
> CPU Feature
> Set VR Current Limit Max: Enabled
> ...




You won't have to change things like PWM frequency with your board if I'm not mistaken, but those were my 24/7 settings.  Any other questions you might have just shoot me a PM or contact me on MSN.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

hey binge, so what stable settings did you end up with dude.  I might be getting a DFI board really soon bro.  Just wanna see more or less what I can expect.  You've been a bit quite lately so I dont know if you've had some new results or what.


----------



## Binge (Apr 27, 2009)

I've been without a chip for a week, soon to be two.  The highest I was able to get was 4.55GHz but that was purely because of my chip and cooling.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> I've been without a chip for a week, soon to be two.  The highest I was able to get was 4.55GHz but that was purely because of my chip and cooling.



plus mad skillz....


----------



## Binge (Apr 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> plus mad skillz....



I keep forgetting that it is actually a challenge sometimes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

im more interested in your daily settings though.  What were you able to do?

and why are you without a CPU bro, i havent been following up much on this thread lately.  Sorry if Missed your post.


----------



## Binge (Apr 27, 2009)

My daily was 200x21 or 4.2GHz.  I sold my cpu to T-Ski


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> My daily was 200x21 or 4.2GHz.  I sold my cpu to T-Ski



oh cool.  didnt know that, you sold him a damn good CPU.  

how much voltage for 4.2 GHz.  I ran that daily for a bit, but needed like 1.44v for it to be stable.  i rather run 4ghz @ 1.32v.


----------



## Binge (Apr 27, 2009)

1.4V for daily use.  1.418V when BIONC to be safe with HT on of course.  With some of the energy saving features of my board I was able to get it 24/7 stable @ 1.21V at 4.2GHz, but it would ramp up to 1.4V sometimes under load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> 1.4V for daily use.  1.418V when BIONC to be safe with HT on of course.  With some of the energy saving features of my board I was able to get it 24/7 stable @ 1.21V at 4.2GHz, but it would ramp up to 1.4V sometimes under load.



I'll be talking to you a bit more when I get the board.  My buddy is building an i7 rig shortly.  I told him to save a few bucks and buy my board, hes not into overclocking or anything, he just wants a fast computer, that can game etc.  He saw my i7 and he just kinda wants one too! 

so i will give him my EVGA board for a good price, then pay the difference for the DFI.  Can't complain, not a bad deal for neither of us.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> DRAM is higher than it needs to be and my cpu VTT was 1.26V for 4.2GHz and if you're using my chip you can actually kill your OC by going over 1.26V unless you're pushing for over 4.4GHz.



Yup, from what I have read, CPU Vtt should be as close to VCore as possible.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> I've been without a chip for a week, soon to be two.  The highest I was able to get was 4.55GHz but that was purely because of my chip and cooling.



I assume this was with the Heatkiller and the Mo-ra?  I don't think I'll be able to push it anywhere close to that, at least for a little while.  The chip with my Noctua NH-U12P is starting to max out around 70C running at 3.8 GHz.  Still messing with the settings, though, so I'll have to punch in your old settings and see what it does then.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I assume this was with the Heatkiller and the Mo-ra?  I don't think I'll be able to push it anywhere close to that, at least for a little while.  The chip with my Noctua NH-U12P is starting to max out around 70C running at 3.8 GHz.  Still messing with the settings, though, so I'll have to punch in your old settings and see what it does then.



Maybe i really did get a lucky chip then! ...... at least on air.


----------



## Baer (Apr 27, 2009)

3.64 (i7 920) is as high as I can get with Hyper Threading enabled without getting Temps over the mid 70's at 100% load. I can get to 3.8 but I have to boost the voltage and therefore the temps go higher than I am comfortable with.  My CPU cooler is a Zalman 9900, this is the second one I have tried, the first one did not cool as well but this one is 10 degrees lower.


----------



## Binge (Apr 27, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I assume this was with the Heatkiller and the Mo-ra?  I don't think I'll be able to push it anywhere close to that, at least for a little while.  The chip with my Noctua NH-U12P is starting to max out around 70C running at 3.8 GHz.  Still messing with the settings, though, so I'll have to punch in your old settings and see what it does then.



I also had the same settings with a GTZ and PA 120.3.  Still I see what you mean.  You can lower your qpi from what I saw you had it.


----------



## Binge (Apr 27, 2009)

D0 Candy


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

BAM, your always got the sHIZZLE


GREAT WORK BINGE!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> D0 Candy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090427/i7pwn.jpg



Very nice candy!  me want some


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

so where did you buy this candy binge 

Great work dude.


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 27, 2009)

Finally I decided I would do some overclocking tonight for my first time with the i7, I have been reading as much as I can about it and when I looked in my Bios at the voltages, I noticed my cpu was at 1.37 :/ and I was only running at 2.66Ghz also my temps were in the 60-70deg on load which bothered me as I hadn't overclocked at all, so at the moment I just bumped up my base clock to 150, LOWERD my voltage to 1.3 and now I am running Prime95 for 30 minutes and then I think I am going to bump it up some more if everything goes well.

Am I doing ok at the moment guys? anything I should be careful of? I am kind of nervous but excited also


----------



## Binge (Apr 27, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Finally I decided I would do some overclocking tonight for my first time with the i7, I have been reading as much as I can about it and when I looked in my Bios at the voltages, I noticed my cpu was at 1.37 :/ and I was only running at 2.66Ghz also my temps were in the 60-70deg on load which bothered me as I hadn't overclocked at all, so at the moment I just bumped up my base clock to 150, LOWERD my voltage to 1.3 and now I am running Prime95 for 30 minutes and then I think I am going to bump it up some more if everything goes well.
> 
> Am I doing ok at the moment guys? anything I should be careful of? I am kind of nervous but excited also



You should be careful of being so nervous... you're more prone to make silly mistakes when you aren't simply observant.  Keep experimenting and keep good records of your progress so you can retrace your footsteps.  All the information you gave us was pretty unorganized and your questions are entirely relative to opinion.

Have fun man, and your temps are as normal as I can assume.  Nobody likes how hot the i7 can get.  Y'know?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2009)

Baer said:


> 3.64 (i7 920) is as high as I can get with Hyper Threading enabled without getting Temps over the mid 70's at 100% load. I can get to 3.8 but I have to boost the voltage and therefore the temps go higher than I am comfortable with.  My CPU cooler is a Zalman 9900, this is the second one I have tried, the first one did not cool as well but this one is 10 degrees lower.



Keep tweaking!  Mine seems to be getting better with time, I can now just about run 4gig 24/7 with HT enabled on air 1.225v, highest temps after an hour of OCCT Small dataset is 61C, I can just about max bench now with HT disabled at 4.2gig on 1.325v, temps in OCCT are VERY near the "hmmmm whats burning" point but it manages 2006 and vantage OK.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Finally I decided I would do some overclocking tonight for my first time with the i7, I have been reading as much as I can about it and when I looked in my Bios at the voltages, I noticed my cpu was at 1.37 :/ and I was only running at 2.66Ghz also my temps were in the 60-70deg on load which bothered me as I hadn't overclocked at all, so at the moment I just bumped up my base clock to 150, LOWERD my voltage to 1.3 and now I am running Prime95 for 30 minutes and then I think I am going to bump it up some more if everything goes well.
> 
> Am I doing ok at the moment guys? anything I should be careful of? I am kind of nervous but excited also



Just enable HT, everything on auto to start with, set the multi at 19x and the bus at 191, when she boots at 3.6gig, check what VCore the board is giving the CPU on auto in CPU-Z and then see if you can reduce that in increments, once that is done, tweak your memory timings and move forward, it gets a bit harder from there as thats about the max most chips will do on auto.  Ohhh the ram will be running at about 1520mhz at 3.6gig on auto so set DRAM voltage manually to say 1.6V.


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok thanks Binge, I am going to keep reading and get a better understanding 

And also thanks Tatt One, I shall look into that.


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 28, 2009)

I tryed what you said by dropping my multi and what not, She didn't boot. Does this mean it is not possible for me to get a good clock on this chip? or will it just take alot more tweeking? (not that i wasn't going to do more tweeking anyways)

EDIT: I tryed 160 x20 with everything on AUTO and it booted  And it looks to be running voltages of 1.264
And don't worrie, i am far from giving up on this.


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2009)

Tweaking = success


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> Tweaking = success





Conflict0s said:


> I tryed what you said by dropping my multi and what not, She didn't boot. Does this mean it is not possible for me to get a good clock on this chip? or will it just take alot more tweeking? (not that i wasn't going to do more tweeking anyways)



Not only does Tweaking = success, but it's how your learn and get those speeds that you are looking for., 

The ability to Tweak is how you get from finishing in the middle of the pack to seeing the leaders. Cash, advice, effort, and luck can only take you so far.

Tweaking is what gets you the rest of the way....


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok cool  It is hard getting my head around all the different meanings to what different settings do in the BIOS. No doubt I will figure it out with practice and advice. Thanks for the advice so far guys, I think I am going to head off to bed now and have another go tomorrow.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> For your sake and jake's QPI voltage is labeled as CPU VTT in some bios.



In my BIOS I have an option for CPU VTT and another for QPI/PCIE PLL.  These are not related, correct?


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2009)

Correct.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2009)

What is a common NB voltage for 200 bclk?


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2009)

IOH = North Bridge
ICH = South Bridge

In case you were wondering what those voltages were in my bios.  Thanks Fit for reminding me which is which xD.

I don't know exactly what you can tweak in your bios.  You can actually keep them at nominal (stock) unless you're getting unexpected hardware error blue-screens.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 28, 2009)

t_ski said:


> In my BIOS I have an option for CPU VTT and another for QPI/PCIE PLL.  These are not related, correct?



http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100494809&mpage=1&key

CPU VTT Voltage (default: 1.1V (+0mV in BIOS) Intel's max 1.35 (+250mV)
What it does:

    VTT connects the cores with the memory.  Raising VTT helps keep a system stable at higher QPI rate.  Since QPI is calculated from bclk: the higher the bclk the more VTT voltage you will need.  VTT is also called "QPI/DRAM Core" on other motherboards,


    Prevent CPU damage: VTT voltage must be within 0.5V of VDimm. Vdimm can fluctuate by as much as 0.05V from settings so you may want VTT within 0.45V of VDimm for that extra margin of safety.  Example: if Vdimm is 1.65V, then VTT must be at least 1.20V.

  When to raise CPU VTT Voltage:

    * BSOD 124 "general hardware failure"
    * LinX errors happen only after 10 min or more
    * LinX hangs but does not BSOD
    * LinX reboots without BSOD

  You know CPU VTT Voltage is too high when:

    * Most users try and stay below 1.45V (+350V) for 24/7 use without additional direct cooling. 
    * The motherboard doesn't read the temp so you may need an IR thermometer to be sure you are not pushing VTT too far.  

QPI PLL VCore (default: 1.1v, <1.4v is pretty safe)
  What it does:

    Keeps on-chip memory controller in-sync with bclk.

 When to raise QPI PLL VCore:

    * Try raising this along with Vcore and VTT, but in smaller increments.
    * Helps stabilize higher CPU Uncore frequencies and QPI frequencies (in CPU feature)
    * Try raising this when you increase memory clock speed via multiplier.
    * Try raising when LinX produces errors after a few minutes without BSOD


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> D0 Candy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090427/i7pwn.jpg



Nice speed/volts! Do you think it can cope with even lower volts?


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2009)

Possibly, but I like the stability I have now with the chip so I won't change anything until I'm VERY bored.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> Possibly, but I like the stability I have now with the chip so I won't change anything until I'm VERY bored.



Hows temps on that voltage btw?


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2009)

IDLE: 29 29 31 26

LOAD: 54-60 on any core... max 61C with core damage at 40 minutes.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> 29 29 31 26



 Now I understand why you aren't bothered with lower volts...


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2009)

these temps are only 2C lower than my C0.  Temp wise this isn't really an improvement.  I'm drawing about 60W less from the wall though.  My PWMs are throwing off less heat.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> these temps are only 2C lower than my C0.  Temp wise this isn't really an improvement.  I'm drawing about 60W less from the wall though.  My PWMs are throwing off less heat.



That's valuable info imho. Less power consumption = less heat and with a bit of luck it's also more room for OC...


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2009)

There's plenty of room to OC.  Like I said... I'm just waiting to get bored.  Honestly I'm too happy just to have my own computer again.


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2009)

Bored


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 28, 2009)

im going to run dice thursday  then i'll see if i can hit 4.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

haha awesome binge, just awesome.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 29, 2009)

My watercooling stuff will be in tomorrow. Pump won't be in until later this week. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2009)

Highest stable so far is 3.6GHz 



> "Overclocking Navigator"
> Intel Speed Step: Disable
> Ratio CMOS Setting: 20
> CPU Frequency Setting: 180
> ...



I think part of the problem is the ram is running too tight, but I still have to put MemSet on this rig to get all the timings.  I think it's trying to run 1600 MHz in the 7's.


----------



## Binge (Apr 29, 2009)

dram frequency 1080???  Those sticks would do 8-8-8-21 @1.65-1.665V 1600MHz without any problems.  Memset is a good tool.  I hope that helps you.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2009)

It's set at 1080 to rule out the memory.  I can't push the whole thing balls-to-the-wall right off the bat.  You know you need to test one thing at a time   Tweak too much stuff at once and you don't know what's holding you back.

Edit: Corrected my last post.  1080 runs in the 6's.  I think 1600 is trying to run in the 7's.


----------



## Binge (Apr 29, 2009)

hahaha, yeah so true.  I think you are doing well.  Your VCore is basically your limiter at this point for a stable OC.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> hahaha, yeah so true.  I think you are doing well.  *Your VCore is basically your limiter at this point for a stable OC*.



And temps.  I have parts on order for my EK to go 1366.  As soon as I can swing it I'll get her under water, which should help with the load.


----------



## Binge (Apr 29, 2009)

t_ski said:


> And temps.  I have parts on order for my EK to go 1366.  As soon as I can swing it I'll get her under water, which should help with the load.



 I stand corrected lol.  You're the first person to put that chip on air.  It's been on water since I took it out of the box   She likes it.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol she likes it wet


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2009)

Currently going for 3.8GHz



> "Overclocking Navigator"
> Intel Speed Step: Disable
> Ratio CMOS Setting: 20
> CPU Frequency Setting: 190
> ...



OCCT is peaking around mid-70's, while CoreTemp is peaking in the low 80's   Not sure which one to trust yet.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been running some tests yesterday on the lower end of the spectrum to see what is the lowest vCore my chip takes on stock.
Settings: 20x133, HT on, Turbo on
The Gigabyte UD3R defaults vCore at 1.29375 on Auto settings, which is about 1.25 (idle) in CPU-Z. I have been testing about 5-6 (CPU) vCore settings below that.

I found out 2 things:
- vDrop (BIOS volts vs. CPU-Z volts) is somewhere around 97% for all voltages I tested. So CPU-Z reported voltage on idle is 97% of the voltage set in BIOS.
- I could run 3+ hours OCCT without a single error on 1.0375 vCore (which vDrops to 1.008). Every setting below that had BSOD's or boot problems BEFORE stressing it, and every setting below that vDropped to under 1.000 volts. I guess 1 volt is the absolute minimum for my chip.

Why I wanted to test this:
- First of all, I wanted to see if there was a number I could stamp on the vDrop. I still have to test that on higher voltages, but it looks like 97% is the number I was looking for. It's just plain annoying to set a value in BIOS and getting another value in CPU-Z all the time (Or EasyTune 6 for that matter).
- Second, I plan on doing the same tests with a couple of higher speeds to see if I can find a connection or formula to calc how much vCore I need for which speeds.
- Third, it was bloody cool to see my chip hanging around 40C load for a change


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> - Second, I plan on doing the same tests with a couple of higher speeds to see if I can find a connection or formula to calc how much vCore I need for which speeds.



Usually voltage is not linear (it's an upward curve).  I can take stock volts up to 3.2 GHz or so, then a little more is needed to go to 3.4.  However, the amount of voltage needed to be increased for each bump in speed gets bigger as the speed goes higher.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 29, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Usually voltage is not linear (it's an upward curve).  I can take stock volts up to 3.2 GHz or so, then a little more is needed to go to 3.4.  However, the amount of voltage needed to be increased for each bump in speed gets bigger as the speed goes higher.



Thing is, the chip can do stock speeds on lower volts than the stock (auto) BIOS setting of 1.29375 without failure. I'm not looking for stock volts, but the lowest volts a chip can run a stress test at, because that's the same criteria I use when OC'ing.

But whether it's linear or a curve, we'll know after testing 

The plan is to clock purely with BCLK and vCore from 133 BCLK up to 166 in steps of 11 (133, 144, 155, 166) and get the absolute lowest vCore for those settings. I'll be using the same method of testing stability I did earlier to get (relatively) correct results.

Last time I went beyond 166 BCLK, more QPI volts were needed and that will influence the results. This is purely (and only) for vCore.

If the results aren't clear enough I might have to throw back the BCLK to 122 and lower, but I have a hunch my chip won't run properly at any speed when fed less than 1 volt.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Thing is, the chip can do stock speeds on lower volts than the stock (auto) BIOS setting of 1.29375 without failure. I'm not looking for stock volts, but the lowest volts a chip can run a stress test at, because that's the same criteria I use when OC'ing.




Agreed, I can get 3.6gig with HT enabled on "auto" VCore, I might be able to get more IDK as I havent tried, I have also found with my chip, for 24/7 settings (currently at 4gig on 1.25V ) that using the 19x multi rather than 20 really does allow me to lower the voltage and therefore temps.  I can now OCCT on air at 4gig for 1 hour and my highest temps are 56C without HT and 63C with.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 29, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Agreed, I can get 3.6gig with HT enabled on "auto" VCore, I might be able to get more IDK as I havent tried, I have also found with my chip, for 24/7 settings (currently at 4gig on 1.25V ) that using the 19x multi rather than 20 really does allow me to lower the voltage and therefore temps.  I can now OCCT on air at 4gig for 1 hour and my highest temps are 56C without HT and 63C with.



Do keep in mind that the 'Auto' setting gives me more volts at 3.8Ghz than it does on 2.66Ghz obviously...

I might try pumping BCLK with a 19x multiplier too in a later stage.


----------



## Binge (Apr 29, 2009)

T-Ski have you tried to do x21 with a lower BCLK?  What were the results of that approach?


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 29, 2009)

I got my stuff today from PPCS. Took almost a week to get my stuff and I live in the same state..... Thank God for USPS Priority Mail. 

I got 3 88 CFM Yate Loons. Should I have them pushing or pulling?


----------



## Binge (Apr 29, 2009)

Pushing.  I've had the best static pressure with Yates pushing.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 29, 2009)

I think im going to try and get a 975... but i really dont want to pay the extreme price. maybe i'll wait for th i7 950's


----------



## Binge (Apr 29, 2009)

A 950... you could do better than that with a 920 >.>


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> A 950... you could do better than that with a 920 >.>



why you say that? just bc qpi will max?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2009)

D0'S are flat out unreal *MINES DOING 4.OGHZ ON AIR WITH ONE 120 mm FAN AT 1.33V,  FIRST TRY!!!! 21X191* Results will be forth coming.


----------



## Binge (Apr 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> why you say that? just bc qpi will max?



Yep.  QPI becomes the limiting factor in a lot of things.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 30, 2009)

then why the hell didn't intel realize this before they released the chips?


----------



## Binge (Apr 30, 2009)

Why wouldn't Intel realize what they're doing?  It's like a gateway chip to the extreme.  Give you ONE more multi and then restrict the QPI.  You could do so much more with more of both!  In that instant some hesitant guy with deep pockets bought a $500 and then a $999 chip.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> D0'S are flat out unreal *MINES DOING 4.OGHZ ON AIR WITH ONE 120 mm FAN AT 1.33V,  FIRST TRY!!!! 21X191* Results will be forth coming.



Make that 1.296v and dropping, much better than any C0 I have seen on air.


----------



## Binge (Apr 30, 2009)

It's exciting isn't it?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Why wouldn't Intel realize what they're doing?  It's like a gateway chip to the extreme.  Give you ONE more multi and then restrict the QPI.  You could do so much more with more of both!  In that instant some hesitant guy with deep pockets bought a $500 and then a $999 chip.



so your say they did it on purpose? or am i missing it?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's exciting isn't it?



now testing *1.280*v and it's priming and yes it is very exciting. I would say for me to get impressed  it takes a lot and I am very impressed.








  I believe this  voltage will go lower. This is using my Noctua U12P air cooler and one 120mm fan with the case side on.


----------



## Binge (Apr 30, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> so your say they did it on purpose? or am i missing it?



Yes I believe they're doing it on purpose.  Not to overclockers but to mainstream people.



trt740 said:


> now testing *1.280*v and it's priming and yes it is very exciting. I would say for me to get impressed  it takes a lot and I am very impressed.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090429/do.jpg  I believe this  voltage will go lower. This is using my Noctua U12P air cooler and one 120mm fan with the case side on.



My 4.0 with the D0 was 1.216V  I wouldn't be surprised if you could get that.


----------



## Baer (Apr 30, 2009)

Amazing. I think I am going to sell my CO 920 at a bargan rate and get a DO. Very impressive.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 30, 2009)

But I heard some d0s aren't so good... any specific batches? wow... 4.2 at 1.26V... The stock cooler could handle that


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yes I believe they're doing it on purpose.  Not to overclockers but to mainstream people.
> 
> 
> 
> My 4.0 with the D0 was 1.216V  I wouldn't be surprised if you could get that.



I think your right I'm testing *1.224v (21x 191=4.0ghz) *now.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2009)

How can you possibly be stable at 1.224?   I want your chip :evileye:


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

*like this and my core temps are up because I was folding my GPU at the same time*



mlee49 said:


> How can you possibly be stable at 1.224?   I want your chip :evileye:



raising the case temps


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Make that 1.296v and dropping, much better than any C0 I have seen on air.



If you can get it to 1.25v it is   Without using turbo of course that only powers up one core


----------



## Binge (Apr 30, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> If you can get it to 1.25v it is   Without using turbo of course that only powers up one core



Stop lying?  Turbo works on all cores.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Stop lying?  Turbo works on all cores.



Really?  Thats strange, some of my software monitioring stuff must be doing false readings then as it's reporting the 20x multi speed as the system speed.... you learn something new every day!  Thinking about it, WPrime also shows the slower 20x speed.

Edit:  OK done a bit of reading, it appears that with the new "power control unit" (as in Power gates) built into the architecture, Turbo Mode CAN speed up all cores but only does so if all cores are being used, it gives you what you need, so if you just boot to desktop and are only using one core, or say running a single thread app such as SuperPi, then you only get one core at 21x, if you are playing a game with turbo mode enabled and the game uses 2 of your cores, then 2 are running at 21x and 2 at 20x (on a 920), does that sound about right or am I still missing something?  If that is about right, then I was right, boot to desktop and only one core is working at the higher speed


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

*here ya go tatty, HTT on , using 19x mutiplier, case side on and all cores enabled*



Tatty_One said:


> Really?  Thats strange, some of my software monitioring stuff must be doing false readings then as it's reporting the 20x multi speed as the system speed.... you learn something new every day!  Thinking about it, WPrime also shows the slower 20x speed.
> 
> Edit:  OK done a bit of reading, it appears that with the new "power control unit" (as in Power gates) built into the architecture, Turbo Mode CAN speed up all cores but only does so if all cores are being used, it gives you what you need, so if you just boot to desktop and are only using one core, or say running a single thread app such as SuperPi, then you only get one core at 21x, if you are playing a game with turbo mode enabled and the game uses 2 of your cores, then 2 are running at 21x and 2 at 20x (on a 920), does that sound about right or am I still missing something?  If that is about right, then I was right, boot to desktop and only one core is working at the higher speed



OH, and I forgot to mention my GPU is folding during this prime and I'm using air cooling with only one  120mm on my heatsink. I'm now testing 20x 205 =4.1ghz at 1.26v to start with


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Stop lying?  Turbo works on all cores.



no Binge turbo 22x works on single threaded apps and for only one core and 21x works on all core for two threaded apps and anything after that, example a 4 threaded app, would work on 20x with turbo enabled and thats per Intel.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice Tom, I will see if mine can match that, for the sake of interest not competition, I am impatient though so I will just run OCCT for a few minutes to support the screenie....... laters!


----------



## Binge (Apr 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> no Binge turbo 22x works on single threaded apps and for only one core and 21x works on all core for two threaded apps and anything after that, example a 4 threaded app, would work on 20x with turbo enabled and thats per Intel.



Then why is there a difference in results between a WPrime (8threads) at 200x21(turbo on) and 200x20?  Riddle me that!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Then why is there a difference in results between a WPrime (8threads) at 200x21(turbo on) and 200x20?  Riddle me that!



not sure call Intel customer service and ask


----------



## Binge (Apr 30, 2009)

Damn you saw through my sarcasm...  There's a noticible difference between turbo on and off, and the difference is too much to be just on one core.  A long while ago (December) I talked with a guy named Serge Bedwani of Intel and he gave me a great rundown of the chips.  One of the key features he mentioned was Turbo   He said: 

"Turbo will allow the user of the i7 920 to achieve a multiplier of x21 instead of x20 if power and thermal characteristics meet a certain set of requirements.  This means encoding video and 3D rendering can be done that much faster.  This is a feature supported on our Smackover boards.  There is also a x22 multiplier which has more rigerous requirements and will only work on a single core and two threads.  This is also a function embeded in Turbo mode."

That's a bit better than customer support.  Talking with an engineering team manager is usually much better anyway.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom, I think your D0 can pip my little C0, the lowest voltage I can run stable with 4 gig with HT on is 1.26v in BIOS, loadline gives her 1.28v in OCCT, 201 x 20x, no turbo...................Nice temps though   I can boot into windows and run WPrime with 1.23v at these speeds and I can get 4.1gig on this voltage with HT off.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 30, 2009)

I thoughty an average Vcore you needed for 4ghz is 1.38 to 1.4 ....


----------



## Binge (Apr 30, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I thoughty an average Vcore you needed for 4ghz is 1.38 to 1.4 ....



Not at all.  4.0GHz is not that hard, or at least it shouldn't be.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Tom, I think your D0 can pip my little C0, the lowest voltage I can run stable with 4 gig with HT on is 1.26v in BIOS, loadline gives her 1.28v in OCCT, 201 x 20x, no turbo...................Nice temps though   I can boot into windows and run WPrime with 1.23v at these speeds and I can get 4.1gig on this voltage with HT off.



Sounds like you got one of the last C0 chips and most likely is a D0 in disguise. Almost no C0 chips I know of will do 4.0ghz at that voltage on air. On water maybe but not on air.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I thoughty an average Vcore you needed for 4ghz is 1.38 to 1.4 ....



Again, it's very chip dependant but I would also think (guess) that some boards perhaps control the various voltages better than others, not sure.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Sounds like you got one of the last C0 chips and most likely is a D0 in disguise. Almost no C0 chips I know of will do 4.0ghz at that voltage on air. On water maybe but not on air.



I can always tell when you get a decent chip..... your just so much happier!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Again, it's very chip dependant but I would also think (guess) that some boards perhaps control the various voltages better than others, not sure.



it's more about chip my last C0 needed 1.35v to hit 3.7ghz on this board.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I can always tell when you get a decent chip..... your just so much happier!



yes happier than a dog with two dicks


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> it's more about chip my last C0 needed 1.35v to hit 3.7ghz on this board.



probably, thing is, i was considering being greedy and getting a D0, I really dont think there is any point, I am sure some of the lesser D0's perhaps wont clock as well as this C0.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> probably, thing is, i was considering being greedy and getting a D0, I really dont think there is any point, I am sure some of the lesser D0's perhaps wont clock as well as this C0.



No your chip is rare. I had 3 C0's and the best I could do was 3.9ghz at like 1.375v without turbo. You would not get any benefit by getting a D0 because as far as I can tell you have one now. To get that 3.9ghz I used a EVGA board that had some very cool voltage controls when using turbo. However, this Rampage is really good as well.


----------



## Binge (Apr 30, 2009)

Gotta love getting a rare C0.  I know I did.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

great job with your new CPU trt


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

trt740 said:


> No your chip is rare. I had 3 C0's and the best I could do was 3.9ghz at like 1.375v without turbo. You would not get any benefit by getting a D0 because as far as I can tell you have one now. To get that 3.9ghz I used a EVGA board that had some very cool voltage controls when using turbo. However, this Rampage is really good as well.



So I was right... it was like that before... so basically all D0s are better than any non-rare C0s? or almost?

Hey, but is the equivalent of i7 920 that they will sell later this year? is there even one? like with the i7 975 line-up...


----------



## Binge (May 1, 2009)

n-ster said:


> So I was right... it was like that before... so basically all D0s are better than any non-rare C0s? or almost?
> 
> Hey, but is the equivalent of i7 920 that they will sell later this year? is there even one? like with the i7 975 line-up...



This is the D0 920... the 975 is a D0 965.  No word on a new stepping.


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

Oh so there will be no other chip? awesome  that means i7 920 won't get outdated too fast...

Now idk what to do.... I decided to wait for DX 11 cards to buy a rig so waiting till July... when is i5 comming out? what should I do? wait for DX11 Cards to come down in price so get a new rig for christmas?


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2009)

Anyone want a D0, $420 on Evga forums. Little out of the price range, but still an available D0.


----------



## trt740 (May 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone want a D0, $420 on Evga forums. Little out of the price range, but still an available D0.



hell I will sell mine now for that


----------



## mudkip (May 1, 2009)

Ordered a i7 920 D0 for 274 euro's (363.3788 U.S. dollars) including shipping. 

Should be here in about a week...

Can;t wait!!!


----------



## Binge (May 1, 2009)

trt740 said:


> hell I will sell mine now for that



Speaking of yours.  I'm wondering what yours will take to do 4.2GHz.  I've got a bit of a theory that most D0 hit 4.0 easily and then it gets a LOT harder after that.


----------



## Binge (May 1, 2009)

Anyone in the states who needs/wants a D0 PM me I've got a hot lead.


----------



## Thrackan (May 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Ordered a i7 920 D0 for 274 euro's (363.3788 U.S. dollars) including shipping.
> 
> Should be here in about a week...
> 
> Can;t wait!!!



Any Dutch shops offering D0's that you know of?


----------



## Binge (May 1, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Any Dutch shops offering D0's that you know of?



I have no clue, sorry mate.


----------



## Thrackan (May 1, 2009)

Hence me quoting mudkip


----------



## Tatty_One (May 1, 2009)

Here is a thing, a strange thing, might be a simple explanation I am missing, whenever I try to go above 4.2gig with either turbo on or off, either HT on or off my bios/PC does a restart on re-boot after BIOS changes and auromatically defaults to stock settings (without the logo startup screen, so not a CMOS re--load) any idea's?  it's not temps or voltage, it cant be because I can bench at 4.2gig on well under 1.35v with HT off, it just will not have it no matter what settings I put in, I can even try just a few Mhz above my 4.2 that is stable with just one incremental voltage increase and she wont play.  Have tried turning thermal management off also and that dont help.  ohhhh I have tried all this on both the 19 and 20x multi, my 4.2gig stable is on the 19x multi so it's not a base clock limit.


----------



## Binge (May 1, 2009)

I've been seeing some similar results, but I blame my bios being a beta.  The version before this I used would let me get as high as 4.55GHz.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> I've been seeing some similar results, but I blame my bios being a beta.  The version before this I used would let me get as high as 4.55GHz.



Hmmmmm strange, it does not really affect me too much as realistically I cant bench fully on anything above 4.2gig on air in any case but unless it's sorted it is not going to be much fun when I go H2O next month.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 1, 2009)

It's may due the QPI link speed being too high, 7.2GT/s at 200 baseclock create many stability problems.


----------



## mudkip (May 1, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Any Dutch shops offering D0's that you know of?



http://www.univendi.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=9643


----------



## Tatty_One (May 1, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> It's may due the QPI link speed being too high, 7.2GT/s at 200 baseclock create many stability problems.



Thank you, I will try to downclock the divider to see if that helps.


----------



## mudkip (May 1, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thank you, I will try to downclock the divider to see if that helps.



work with QPI x36 and try to use 21 cpu multiplier.. also lowering memory multiplier will gain stability too


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 1, 2009)

1st boot....


----------



## SystemViper (May 1, 2009)

whooooooooooo,  a 940,  it will be fun to see wht that baby can do!


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

will 940 justify it's price ?!? oh wait... 1.52 V


----------



## N4cot1c (May 2, 2009)

I think I may have put too much Hydrx in my loop. I put about 2/3'rds of the 2oz bottle in. Looks like it is slightly foaming.


----------



## Binge (May 2, 2009)

Did you clean out your radiator first before running your loop?


----------



## blTb (May 2, 2009)

Finally my new computer is done.
Performance is just crazy, comparing to my previous builds!
Didn't want to push my baby too far(i'm still using stock cooling), but anyway it's almost 20KMarks!!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25514&stc=1&d=1241232668


----------



## Binge (May 2, 2009)

Oh fantastic man   I'm personally glad you're satisfied with owning an i7.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, I cleaned it out. Anyways I drained it and remixed the Hydrx. It is fine now and looks cool.

Anyways, I am having a bigger problem. After leak testing for about 5 hours, I put it in my computer. Now my computer just restarts every 3 secs. Nothing is leaking I looked everywhere to see if it was and nothing. Dry as a desert. I have a gigabyte UD5. Anybody know why this may be happening?


----------



## Binge (May 2, 2009)

You could have a short.  Make sure there are no metal components touching.  Check your plugs as well.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 2, 2009)

My worst fear.I found a small bit of water under one of the pci slots. What should I do now? It's a very very small amount.


----------



## blTb (May 2, 2009)

I'm sure i can get better results w/ good air/water cooling. Just don't wanna burn my CPU before getting one


----------



## Binge (May 2, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> My worst fear.I found a small bit of water under one of the pci slots. What should I do now? It's a very very small amount.



Let it dry.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> will 940 justify it's price ?!? oh wait... 1.52 V



all i did was swap out my 920 that has been crunching for 4 weeks. i havent had the chance to adjust anything else. i think it would run that at 1.45 or so no problem.

i got this 940 free so cost isnt an issue. 

we'll see soon if its worth it.

im ONLY testing on air but i think it'll to 4.7ghz or so.


----------



## mlee49 (May 2, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> My worst fear.I found a small bit of water under one of the pci slots. What should I do now? It's a very very small amount.



Shut off the electricity to the board and get out the hair dryer.  Allow it to dry on med-low heat for a few minutes.  Air drying will be better than using towels/paper towels.

Remove your loop and test for leaks longer my friend.  Try placing the loops in odd angles to see where it's leaking from.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)

DONT use additives. STRAIGHT distilled water guys. nothing else.


----------



## mudkip (May 2, 2009)

blTb said:


> Finally my new computer is done.
> Performance is just crazy, comparing to my previous builds!
> Didn't want to push my baby too far(i'm still using stock cooling), but anyway it's almost 20KMarks!!!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25514&stc=1&d=1241232668



nice build


----------



## N4cot1c (May 2, 2009)

Weirdly it wasn't the water that did it. Something about bolting it down too tightly was causing the problem. Anyways, it's alive and I am running at a cool 26C


----------



## N4cot1c (May 2, 2009)

OK it did it again. And there is NO water from what I can see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2009)

no offense, and no pun intended, I love AMD and I had an AMD rig.  I will have another one soon, just got rid of mine because I needed the money.

But I still get amazed more and more everyday by the performance of the i7.  THis is running 4 threads only, with everything you see open and running.  WCG was paused.

The only Phenom II that is faster than me is Sno.lcn which was on LN2, and CDAwall which I dont know what it was on.  However im sure nothing was open and it was a do or die run at 4.5 Ghz.  While my run was done with a ton of apps and folders open as you will see below.  ALso it was my daily settings of 4GHz which I have been running for over 200 hours of crunching, and daily use for over 2 months.


*# sno.lcn - Phenom II 940 - 5616 MHz – 6.960 - Quickest AMD*
# Yukikaze - Core 2 Extreme QX9775 0000 MHz - 7.250 - Quickest Socket 771
# sno.lcn - Core 2 Extreme QX9650 5235 MHz - 7.270 - Quickest Socket 775
# hoss331 - Core 2 Quad Q9650 4897 MHz - 7.719
*# cdawall - Phenom II 955 - 4503 MHz - 8.516*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2009)

here is a run at the same scenario as above, only that I set the thread count to 8.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)




----------



## mlee49 (May 2, 2009)

Nice fit, I just ran 3D06 at 4.0GHz and a 9600GT and got 13k, woot for me!


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2009)

I just sold my 3rd and last CO. I've got a 920 DO coming Wednesday!!


----------



## N4cot1c (May 2, 2009)

I just had some grounding problems. Everything is fine now. Infact I am typing to you guys right now with it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)

940 is a POS.

wont do over 200bclk.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 2, 2009)

It's a start right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)

too small


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2009)

See if you can enable HT and maintain those volts.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 2, 2009)

I'm going to work on lowering the volts.

4 u tatty.






I can go lower, but i'm just trying to figure things out here. For sole reason the bios says im rtunning at 34c and realtemp says otherwise.


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

your screenies are freaking small  de alt+printscreen for active window only...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)

use tpucapture


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)

NO... 1.8... http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1083/TPUCapture_Screenshot_Utility_v1.8.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2009)

good job n3cot1c 

How you liking it so far with the water setup?


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> T-Ski have you tried to do x21 with a lower BCLK?  What were the results of that approach?



Testing that now.  I actually had a stable OCCT run at 3.8 GHz, but for some reason I forgot about it (and forgot to write down the settings  ).



N4cot1c said:


> My worst fear.I found a small bit of water under one of the pci slots. What should I do now? It's a very very small amount.



An easy way to clean it up (if you ever have it again) is to poor some rubbing alcohol on it and blow it out with a can of spray duster (or an air compressor if you have one).  Repeat a few times until you don't see any more water.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 940 is a POS.
> 
> wont do over 200bclk.



Maybe that's why it was free?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2009)

nah.... i borrowed it. not many ppl have friends like me now do they?
 its ok... 


i stumbled upon a large check today...


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 3, 2009)

Hey looking for some more help.  MSI says my motherboard is okay and there is nothing wrong with it.  I will be getting it back in a few days.  Now my question is, how easy is it to kill one of these i7s?  I never went past 1.43 core voltage and I always ran my Dram and qpi within .5v  MSI is telling me my hardware is the problem... I am so very pissed with them. I was told by MSI that my CPU INI. Cpu initiate failure was due to my motherboard, since I at the time was trying to change my IOH and ICH heatsink and I think I shorted either one out when trying to change the heatsink.


----------



## Binge (May 3, 2009)

It's "hard" to kill any chip except the bad ones.  You see what I mean Jake?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 3, 2009)

Yes something could of happened when I was changing my heatsink.  I dont think it is the chip, I had read in a PC maganize that the Core i7 worked after being shocked with jumper cables.  A website did an Core i7 O.C guide and they had the pic of the CPU being shocked with jumper cables, well that CPU worked after that... WOW.  I will wait and see when I get my motherboard back and see what I get, since I did get new RAM and I did RMA my 4870 x2 also so both RAM and VGA will be brand new.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2009)

4.01GHz stable at 1.39v, 21 x 191


----------



## Binge (May 3, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Yes something could of happened when I was changing my heatsink.  I dont think it is the chip, I had read in a PC maganize that the Core i7 worked after being shocked with jumper cables.  A website did an Core i7 O.C guide and they had the pic of the CPU being shocked with jumper cables, well that CPU worked after that... WOW.  I will wait and see when I get my motherboard back and see what I get, since I did get new RAM and I did RMA my 4870 x2 also so both RAM and VGA will be brand new.



That's a bogus claim.  There's no way in hell a i7 hooked up to a car battery can survive since I've seen people kill them with less 



t_ski said:


> 4.01GHz stable at 1.39v, 21 x 191



That's why that C0 is good.  It's the easy x21 multi.  Very little extra voltage required.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2009)

Tried to bump it down one notch (.02v in the BIOS) and it wouldn't boot.  Had to bump it back up _two_ notches to get it to boot again.  On a side note, overclocking the CPU from stock to 4.01 GHz only gave me a boost of 1700 points in 3DMV.  WTF?

I got the 1366 bracket and backplate for my EK Supreme.  I need to swap out the cases and the waterblock parts to do it though.


----------



## Binge (May 3, 2009)

3DMV has always been a GPU intensive test.  If your GPU score outweighs your CPU score by a good margin and your CPU score is over 24K then you won't see that much of a change from the CPU score.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2009)

nTune isn't stable on this setup for some reason.  Every time I try to run it I get a blue screen.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job n3cot1c
> 
> How you liking it so far with the water setup?



Thanks mang. I'm loving it. Keeps everything cool and looks cool too!

Still working on trying to find a 24/7 stable OC before I start benching and stuffs.


----------



## Thrackan (May 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 940 is a POS.
> 
> wont do over 200bclk.



Sounds like my 920


----------



## mudkip (May 3, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Sounds like my 920



Are you going to buy a D0? Mine comes next week if everything goes well.


----------



## Thrackan (May 3, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Are you going to buy a D0? Mine comes next week if everything goes well.



Thinking about it, though I want to unravel the full mysteries of my current chip before that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Thanks mang. I'm loving it. Keeps everything cool and looks cool too!
> 
> Still working on trying to find a 24/7 stable OC before I start benching and stuffs.



COOL, yeah man when I made the switch to water on my i7, it made a world of a difference.  Got any pics of the rig yet?  We gotta see what it looks like .

What you at now as far as stable overclock and post your settings if you can.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 3, 2009)

I have to buy a memory stick for my camera. The one I had got corrupted. As soon as I get one i'll post pics.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2009)

Did you try formatting the stick from the camera?


----------



## N4cot1c (May 4, 2009)

Yeah. Nothing I tried works. I'l, get one at wallys world for like 15$. No biggie.

I drained my loop becuase I realized I had the inlet and outlet mixed up and I found a more efficient way to mount my radiator and reduce to amount of tubing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

im loosing the patience for these shitty problems.... 


wtf is up with this shit?


----------



## Binge (May 4, 2009)

That score resembles a card that can perform a little under the scope of a GTX280.  Honestly I'm sorry to see something like that.  Maybe one of your GPU has died?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

swapped cards and got this....


----------



## Binge (May 4, 2009)

That's wacky.  Reinstall vantage?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

did that and vista too. and drivers.


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2009)

only happens with the 940? not the 920?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

idk.... its the drivers for video im sure of it. im just sick of dicking around with it. anything that can happen, will happen to me.


----------



## mudkip (May 4, 2009)

Just ordered 2 of the new noctua F-S12B FLX fans!!

They cost 20 euro's per fan , quite expensive , but I think it's worth the price or else i'll send them back 

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=25&lng=en&set=2


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

OMFG.....






im going to kill something very soon


----------



## mudkip (May 4, 2009)

is that good / bad? 

edit: i feel srry for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2009)

dang fit, this is really bad dude, do any other benchmarks run ok???  3dmark 06 perhaps?


----------



## Thrackan (May 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> OMFG.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090503/Capture009.jpg
> 
> im going to kill something very soon



OMG that's scores I can make with my 920...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> OMG that's scores I can make with my 920...



I can make that with my old Phenom 9950!.  There is something def. wrong hopefully fit can figure it out soon!


----------



## Thrackan (May 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can make that with my old Phenom 9950!.  There is something def. wrong hopefully fit can figure it out soon!



Ok ok you have a better point there  I think my 920 and 4850 on stock do something similar...


----------



## King Wookie (May 4, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Just ordered 2 of the new noctua F-S12B FLX fans!!
> 
> They cost 20 euro's per fan , quite expensive , but I think it's worth the price or else i'll send them back



What yoou going to be using them on? Case or rad? I use the P-12's as they have better static pressure, but I'm considering getting some of these to compare.

I just love the quiet.


----------



## mudkip (May 4, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> What yoou going to be using them on? Case or rad? I use the P-12's as they have better static pressure, but I'm considering getting some of these to compare.
> 
> I just love the quiet.



I'm going to use them in my Antec P182 in case. I don't have watercooling 

One fan in front mount one at the back. My scythe mugen 2 has already a standard fan which is quite good.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 4, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> What yoou going to be using them on? Case or rad? I use the P-12's as they have better static pressure, but I'm considering getting some of these to compare.
> 
> I just love the quiet.



Static pressure doesn't matter much when you have a radiator with low FPI count. That is why the cheapy 4$ yates are the best fans you can get for radiators like Feser, Watercool and XSPC.


----------



## Thrackan (May 4, 2009)

OK so my PSU is apparently a single-rail PSU (I never looked) and it has problems when I switch on/off my CCFL's...
Though I wonder if it has problems with the peak load (read: need moar watts!) or whether the CCFL inverters give a huge disturbance on the power lines. Let's see what CoolerMaster has to say about this.


----------



## King Wookie (May 4, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I'm going to use them in my Antec P182 in case. I don't have watercooling
> 
> One fan in front mount one at the back. My scythe mugen 2 has already a standard fan which is quite good.



Did that on my old P180 with my P-12's. I can't find it right now, but the plastic door things in front of those intake fliters are very restrictive on airflow. What I did based on an article I read was to Dremel the grills to open them up. And I cut away the metal framework behind those filters. Helped a bit with airflow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Ok ok you have a better point there  I think my 920 and 4850 on stock do something similar...



yeah probably, my 920 and my 4870 stock did 10k, however the cpu overclocked only.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

probably mobo's fault... like a faulty PCI-e  ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> probably mobo's fault... like a faulty PCI-e  ...



could be maybe?


FIT you have another board to try?  Or somebody that will let you try your cards on their board?


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93276


----------



## mudkip (May 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Just ordered 2 of the new noctua F-S12B FLX fans!!
> 
> They cost 20 euro's per fan , quite expensive , but I think it's worth the price or else i'll send them back
> 
> ...



Fans received , what can I say? Niceeeeeee.

Very quiet and move alot of air.

Worth the price 

Will replace my ''old'' Nexus real silent 120mm fan and my scythe s-flex 800RPM fan with these


----------



## King Wookie (May 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Fans received , what can I say? Niceeeeeee.
> 
> Very quiet and move alot of air.
> 
> ...



Now if you had a P-12 to compare it with that would have been just perfect for me.
I'd offer to lend you one of mine, but sadly the shipping would cost more than buying a new one.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

OK, I have a problem and I would welcome any advice/suggestions, i did a first proper run on the baby GTX275 tonight, when I say proper I mean i ran at my 24/7 CPU and GPU settings so not at full stretch, i got 23,225 points but lost the score because my results were full in my Orb profile, so I deleted a couple and did a re-run and all of a sudden, my score was a fair bit lower and it appears to be my CPU score which of course effects the SM2 and SM3 score also to a degree, identical settings and all of a sudden i have gone from about a 7,450 CPU score to some poxy 6,200 score on the CPU, I have done a further 4 runs trying the exact setings but 2 runs with HT off and 2 with HT on and I get similar poor CPU and overall scores....... WTF is happening with this CPU score?

here is a screenie of what I did save in orb and you will see the crap CPU and overall score in comparision with the first run...................


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, I have a problem and I would welcome any advice/suggestions, i did a first proper run on the baby GTX275 tonight, when I say proper I mean i ran at my 24/7 CPU and GPU settings so not at full stretch, i got 23,225 points but lost the score because my results were full in my Orb profile, so I deleted a couple and did a re-run and all of a sudden, my score was a fair bit lower and it appears to be my CPU score which of course effects the SM2 and SM3 score also to a degree, identical settings and all of a sudden i have gone from about a 7,450 CPU score to some poxy 6,200 score on the CPU, I have done a further 4 runs trying the exact setings but 2 runs with HT off and 2 with HT on and I get similar poor CPU and overall scores....... WTF is happening with this CPU score?
> 
> here is a screenie of what I did save in orb and you will see the crap CPU and overall score in comparision with the first run...................



your Bio rhythms threw it off you old monkey


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

trt740 said:


> your Bio rhythms threw it off you old monkey



Naaaa, i did fart during the first run though, maybe that accelerated it   I would be interested to know what i7 users were getting as a CPU score in 2006 at around 4gig though.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaaa, i did fart during the first run though, maybe that accelerated it   I would be interested to know what i7 users were getting as a CPU score in 2006 at around 4gig though.



looks like somewhere around 7800 cpu score just ran it for you with a few programs open and looking at your last run something is wrong there.


----------



## Binge (May 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, I have a problem and I would welcome any advice/suggestions, i did a first proper run on the baby GTX275 tonight, when I say proper I mean i ran at my 24/7 CPU and GPU settings so not at full stretch, i got 23,225 points but lost the score because my results were full in my Orb profile, so I deleted a couple and did a re-run and all of a sudden, my score was a fair bit lower and it appears to be my CPU score which of course effects the SM2 and SM3 score also to a degree, identical settings and all of a sudden i have gone from about a 7,450 CPU score to some poxy 6,200 score on the CPU, I have done a further 4 runs trying the exact setings but 2 runs with HT off and 2 with HT on and I get similar poor CPU and overall scores....... WTF is happening with this CPU score?
> 
> here is a screenie of what I did save in orb and you will see the crap CPU and overall score in comparision with the first run...................



Have you tried adjusting your ram?  What cpu score have you gotten with other quad cores at 4.0ghz in 06?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2009)

I get about 7100 at 4ghz with HT on, Windows 7


----------



## kid41212003 (May 6, 2009)

@Tatty
~6200 CPU score at 4GHz with HT Off is a right score.

Did you try to run the benchmark on other Windows Version (XP,7)?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> @Tatty
> ~6200 CPU score at 4GHz with HT Off is a right score.
> 
> Did you try to run the benchmark on other Windows Version (XP,7)?



Win 7, that got me about 80 points more than my screenie but that first run definatly got me over 7000 points which would be similar to CP's.  I have since tried it at 4gig using Turbo but I only get 3.8gigs worth of performance as I beleive if temps go over 60C then turbo mode disables?  Win 7 is strange, witrh HT off it plays up, does not recorde the CPU speeds properly in CPU-Z etc etc I need to run without turbo and with HT on in Win 7 to get any consistency


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> Have you tried adjusting your ram?  What cpu score have you gotten with other quad cores at 4.0ghz in 06?



Hmmmm perhaps you have a good point there, I have 2 settings saved in BIOS for 4gig, one with memory at 1608mhz at 7-7-7-20 the other at 1920mhz (or therabouts) at 9-9-9-24 all other settings the same, perhaps I loaded the wrong one by mistake so the first run was at the higher mem speed, all the rest were perhaps at the lower, but would that extra 300mhz on looser timings acount for a 1000 CPU points?


----------



## Binge (May 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Hmmmm perhaps you have a good point there, I have 2 settings saved in BIOS for 4gig, one with memory at 1608mhz at 7-7-7-20 the other at 1920mhz (or therabouts) at 9-9-9-24 all other settings the same, perhaps I loaded the wrong one by mistake so the first run was at the higher mem speed, all the rest were perhaps at the lower, but would that extra 300mhz on looser timings acount for a 1000 CPU points?




It's entirely possible.  It's been said before that CAS 6 1600MHz trumps 2000MHz ram in most applications.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's entirely possible.  It's been said before that CAS 6 1600MHz trumps 2000MHz ram in most applications.



Thanks, I will at least give it a run tonight to see if thats it.  Also thinking about it, at CAS 7 my ram is pretty much near it's limits on anything above 1600mhz, I know from before that if the memory is near it's limit it can actually under perform considerably.


----------



## mudkip (May 6, 2009)

Received the D0 !!

Will provide more info tonight


----------



## mudkip (May 6, 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck

What's wrong with my cooler?!

Stock 40 degrees?!!?!?!?


Wtffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Binge (May 6, 2009)

Nothing is wrong with it except it isn't water  try undervolting @ stock.


----------



## mlee49 (May 6, 2009)

From seeing most other D0's they handle voltages much better than the rest.


----------



## mudkip (May 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> Nothing is wrong with it except it isn't water  try undervolting @ stock.



Lol stock i7 D0 = 40 degrees? 

no way!

Old C0 @ stock = idle 28-30 degrees.

I'm going to remove and apply the cooler again


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2009)

Well sadly I cant try and solve my problem as the motherboard is well fuc*ed up, I switched it on tonight when I got home and it would not power on, either at the power button on the case or the power button on the mobo, at first I thought my PSU had failed but then I got power , well enough to power up  the Opticals but not the CPU etc,  the LED ligt was very faint on the board and I had an error code off 88 which basically means motherboard failure   Just to make matters worse, the site where I bought it wont let me log into my account so it must be having technical problems so I could be a while without a board and working system.

And there was me saying I hadnt had any issues with this board!


----------



## mudkip (May 6, 2009)

I'm going to send it back. Can't live with these temps 

D0 temps:







Now i'm going to put my old CPU back again and see what the temps will be then

it's a better overclocker though. If this doesn't work out i'll send it back and order another D0


----------



## mlee49 (May 6, 2009)

Whoa, 1.18V and still 40C?  ...crazy...

Are you using the stock cooler for now?


----------



## mudkip (May 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Whoa, 1.18V and still 40C?  ...crazy...
> 
> Are you using the stock cooler for now?



No , scythe mugen 2.

I'm using my ''old'' c0 now. It's much cooler.

Wait 5 minutes so i can make a comparison screenshot


----------



## mudkip (May 6, 2009)

C0






D0


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

mudkip said:


> C0
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/jskisj.jpg
> 
> ...



Those idle temps mean nothing. You need to push the chip a bit to find load temps. That is what you want to compare. For the record, those temps at idle are very common for CO or DO chips. Trust me, I'm on my 3rd CO right now.


----------



## mudkip (May 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Those idle temps mean nothing. You need to push the chip a bit to find load temps. That is what you want to compare. For the record, those temps at idle are very common for CO or DO chips. Trust me, I'm on my 3rd CO right now.



Ok i'm going to do OCCT for one hour , both chips. If the D0 temps are like + 5-10 degrees higher . i'll send it back to the shop.


----------



## Jupiter (May 7, 2009)

Not sure if you guys saw this and maybe it helps some of you



> Description  	P6T Deluxe 1504 BIOS
> 1. Fixed the key may lag in BIOS setup when a Turbo Mode ratio was selected.
> 2. Supported EIST function when CPU ratio is in manual mode.
> 3. Adjusted max value of CPU ratio setting according to the number of cores active in BIOS setup.
> ...


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Ok i'm going to do OCCT for one hour , both chips. If the D0 temps are like + 5-10 degrees higher . i'll send it back to the shop.



It could also be that there's a difference in the bowing of your D0 chip vs your C0 chip vs the Mugen 2.  My D0 actually has better temps than my C0 with the block I'm using but my C0 did amazingly with my Swiftech GTZ in comparison to other people.  There's got to be something that explains this other than the D0s running hotter.  Also you can do much better than stock speeds at 1.18V


----------



## PaulieG (May 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> It could also be that there's a difference in the bowing of your D0 chip vs your C0 chip vs the Mugen 2.  My D0 actually has better temps than my C0 with the block I'm using but my C0 did amazingly with my Swiftech GTZ in comparison to other people.  There's got to be something that explains this other than the D0s running hotter.  Also you can do much better than stock speeds at 1.18V



Good point on the bowing. Still, load temps is what will really tell the story.


----------



## Conflict0s (May 7, 2009)

Replaced my second DFI DK board today. I replaced it with the Asus Rampage 2 Gene and i have to say VERY well done to Asus, this thing is small and still a beast. I love everything about it. One complaint tho, but i guess it is each to there own. The temps on the NB seem alittle high, I am running at 53degC and I haven't changed anything in the BIOS yet (although I don't have any fans blowing on it).


----------



## PaulieG (May 7, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Replaced my second DFI DK board today. I replaced it with the Asus Rampage 2 Gene and i have to say VERY well done to Asus, this thing is small and still a beast. I love everything about it. One complaint tho, but i guess it is each to there own. The temps on the NB seem alittle high, I am running at 53degC and I haven't changed anything in the BIOS yet (although I don't have any fans blowing on it).



The NB temp was the only thing I didn't like about that board. However, with a fan blowing over it, it stays in the 40's.


----------



## Conflict0s (May 7, 2009)

Yea, I am still trying to take in how well it is built. It has to be one of the sexiest NB heat sinks i have seen. It isn't in my case yet, so no doubt temps will drop on it


----------



## mudkip (May 7, 2009)

OCCT 15 min load same settings /setup

C0 

First run :





Max 58 degrees




Max 54 degrees




Max 56 Degrees




Max 52 degrees

Second run C0:





Max 58 degrees




Max 54 degrees




Max 56 degrees




Max 52 degrees

D0 (only one run)





Max 57 degrees *-1 vs C0*




Max 55 degrees *+ 1 warmer VS C0*




* Max 56 degreesSame as C0*




*Max 53 degrees +1 higher than C0*



:shadedshu


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

So no change in temps.  That's good mudkip?


----------



## mudkip (May 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> So no change i temps



No , I expected the D0 to be cooler. Also it seems to overclock a bit higher but also not as I'd expect. 

Which batch do you have btw?


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter.  Batches with i7s really have no reflection on performance.  Nobody has gotten two chips that perform the same from the same batch.  Why is this so hard to understand

::EDIT:: but since you asked 3849A916


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Replaced my second DFI DK board today. I replaced it with the Asus Rampage 2 Gene and i have to say VERY well done to Asus, this thing is small and still a beast. I love everything about it. One complaint tho, but i guess it is each to there own. The temps on the NB seem alittle high, I am running at 53degC and I haven't changed anything in the BIOS yet (although I don't have any fans blowing on it).



Yeah, my DK has gone to that motherboard heaven in the sky, guess I will be waiting weeks for a replacement now, think I will sell it as new when it arrives and try either a Biostar or Gig UD4P, once bitten..... twice shy!


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

Seems DFI DKs have a lot of problems... hopefully that won't happen to the people I've built rigs for! Do you know is it's because of OCing or not?


----------



## PaulieG (May 7, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, my DK has gone to that motherboard heaven in the sky, guess I will be waiting weeks for a replacement now, think I will sell it as new when it arrives and try either a Biostar or Gig UD4P, once bitten..... twice shy!




I've been through several i7 boards, including a Biostar, DFI DK, Asus Gene, and now a Foxconn Blood Rage. I'd have to say that the Gene and Blood Rage are my favorites. I really wanted to like the DFI, since I love the bios, but the first one died on me, so I moved on. The Biostar is nice, and there is a great community that supports it. However, I found it handled memory like crap, and I could get stable on much more than 4.0 despite vcore. The Gene is simply the best matx board I've ever seen. The layout is awesome, and it's very stable. For some reason though, I just didn't like having a matx. Everything just seemed too close together. The Bloodrage is just beautiful. Very stable, and the bundle can't be beat. Hell, it even includes a waterblock and LN2 pot. The board just screams quality. Some users were having trouble with the board on early bios releases, but the last couple of releases have turned a very good board into a great board.


----------



## trt740 (May 7, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, my DK has gone to that motherboard heaven in the sky, guess I will be waiting weeks for a replacement now, think I will sell it as new when it arrives and try either a Biostar or Gig UD4P, once bitten..... twice shy!



I had a DFI die my self and replaced it with l my rampage extreme 2. It also had bugs in the beginning but not now.


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I had a DFI die my self and replaced it with l my rampage extreme 2. It also had bugs in the beginning but not now.



I'm still glad I got rid of my R2E .  I can't live without OC shut down free and easy BCLK resets.


----------



## PaulieG (May 7, 2009)

Here's a quick shot of my new DO. Vcore etc is higher than it needs to be. I'm off to test it now.


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

Good luck Paulie, I hope yours exceeds your expectations.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

Yea... can't wait to see another D0 OC  Could I also ask you temp comparisons between C0/C1 and D0 at the same speeds? thxs


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 7, 2009)

So I got my motherboard back from MSI today and it is still broken, they did not do anything to fix it   I am pissed. So I guess i am gonna ship it back for a new one and wait another 3 weeks   IN the mean time I am wondering if buying a d0 is really worth it.  Some have evidence it is and then others say it is not.


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> So I got my motherboard back from MSI today and it is still broken, they did not do anything to fix it   I am pissed. So I guess i am gonna ship it back for a new one and wait another 3 weeks   IN the mean time I am wondering if buying a d0 is really worth it.  Some have evidence it is and then others say it is not.



You won't see a huge difference unless you benchmark or BOINC.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

My question is, USUALLY, does it mean lower temps with D0? cause with mudkip's, same temps for a lot less Vcore doesn't seem normal...


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

n-ster said:


> My question is, USUALLY, does it mean lower temps with D0? cause with mudkip's, same temps for a lot less Vcore doesn't seem normal...



It's less vcore equal temps.  It is normal if you understand how they revised the chip.  At first glance they even changed the resisters visible on the back of the chip.  My guess is that the D0s perform a lot like chips that require low QPI, but they also can't handle high QPI voltage.  It will cause crashes.  Every single bluescreen I've gotten with a D0 has been different than with my C0.


----------



## mudkip (May 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's less vcore equal temps.  It is normal if you understand how they revised the chip.  At first glance they even changed the resisters visible on the back of the chip.  My guess is that the D0s perform a lot like chips that require low QPI, but they also can't handle high QPI voltage.  It will cause crashes.  Every single bluescreen I've gotten with a D0 has been different than with my C0.



Hmm my D0 seems to run 21 x 200 stable @ 1.2815v in BIOS.

Just ran A quick 15 min OCCT test. My experience is that if it past the 15 min test. it will also past the 1 hour test.












I'm thinking about keeping it.


----------



## Thrackan (May 7, 2009)

That looks like decent volts/Ghz there


----------



## mudkip (May 7, 2009)

btw Thrackan , did you block me on msn?


----------



## Thrackan (May 7, 2009)

Did I? I do have a tendency of randomly blocking people... Hmm..


----------



## mudkip (May 7, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Did I? I do have a tendency of randomly blocking people... Hmm..



you block the wrong one (me )  O+


----------



## mudkip (May 7, 2009)

1.2715 v in BIOS

Now heading for 1 hour OCCT


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

Yep, that's how it goes.  The D0s will pull less watts from the PSU as well, but they'll still throw off heat like WTF.


----------



## mudkip (May 7, 2009)

1.27v doesn't seem stable.  back to 1.28


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

Yep, a hair under and blue screens.  Am I right?


----------



## mudkip (May 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yep, a hair under and blue screens.  Am I right?



Nope.








but the turbo modus actually requires more votlage right?


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

Alright... errors will ammount to blue screens if you stress it enough.  Anyway!  Turbo mode is just x21 multi.  Any increase to multi or BCLK may require more voltage.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Seems DFI DKs have a lot of problems... hopefully that won't happen to the people I've built rigs for! Do you know is it's because of OCing or not?



Yes I do think so, I was pushing it quite hard, 20 (21) x 211 Turbo enabled, HT off......first time I selected x6 ram and x12 uncore rather than using "auto"..... obviously it didnt like it!  But DFi boards are designed for overclocking so thats no excuse


----------



## Binge (May 7, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes I do think so, I was pushing it quite hard, 20 (21) x 211 Turbo enabled, HT off......first time I selected x6 ram and x12 uncore rather than using "auto"..... obviously it didnt like it!  But DFi boards are designed for overclocking so thats no excuse



I agree it's no excuse and although I've had my fair share of problems with the DFI I would interject that since I recieved a good one I have continually renewed faith in the board because of the results.  Fit owned a DK and pretty much rocked with it.  Sorry you guys got bad boards.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

Well I've done quick 3.6ghz OCs for them... can't remember what I put in BIOS but I remember I went through this thread for like 5 hours xD


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Well I've done quick 3.6ghz OCs for them... can't remember what I put in BIOS but I remember I went through this thread for like 5 hours xD



To be fair, they will run 4gig all day,I was just one of the greedy unlucky ones who just demanded more!  There are some of us that dont wanna be in the top 25|%, we need to feel we  are ultimatley getting REAL value for money by going thqt bit further, so i suppose a dead board is just a hazard   of the job.


----------



## n-ster (May 8, 2009)

so my friends should be fine? (P.S: I just realized I should have charged them xD I did all this just to have fun and help a friend out, but I have no $$ for a rig myself  )


----------



## mudkip (May 8, 2009)

4,2 Ghz @ 1.2875v


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

hmmmm..... im missing about 4k pts somewhere...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

a bit better but still not happy...


----------



## SystemViper (May 8, 2009)

HeyFits,  nice score, clad to see you cranking away.

I'm gonna be running a bunch of non physics Vantage runs
to get some points on [H]
that is the only Vantage they ;let you run for scoring.


looks like you still got a lot of life in he 295's 


I'll befiring up the phase like crazy next week, in preparation for ViperFest....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

have you gotten yours to run over 700mhz?

im getting stars


----------



## SystemViper (May 8, 2009)

here are the settings for 40k for me...

(2) gtx295's @ 697/1503/1282
i7 920 @ 4.410 Ghz

i'll be shooting for that with physx off now....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

no extra voltage on the 295s?


----------



## SystemViper (May 8, 2009)

i think i lit 3 bulbs in the volt program, but they didn't like full voltage


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)




----------



## mudkip (May 8, 2009)

Fitseries , do you have watercooling?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

yes. that last run was on air though.

im using water now and not seeing anything different out of the machine.

im trying to get the 24x multi to work but its stuck at 12x when i disable all but 1 core.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

there it is.... 24x


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2009)

nice work man!!


----------



## Binge (May 8, 2009)

Fantastic   That is possibly one of the nicest 940 clocks I've seen.  Leave it to Fit


----------



## mudkip (May 8, 2009)

nice fitseries!

we need a super pi run


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

for some reason superPI wont run on this machine. even at stock clocks it errors and closes.


----------



## mudkip (May 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for some reason superPI wont run on this machine. even at stock clocks it errors and closes.



same problem here!!

sometimes it runs and sometimes not!

try to open it a few times. works for me sometimes


----------



## mudkip (May 8, 2009)

dilemma guys.

You know I got this new CPU and all that. but there's something I started to think about and couldn't get it out of my head.

I want a cPU which does 4,2 ghz under 1.27v . (currently I have 4,2 Ghz with 1.2875 Vcore).

Am i spoiled or do you guys think I just need to shut the fuck up and be happy with it.

I can still send the CPU back to the webshop and order a new one.


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> I'm still glad I got rid of my R2E .  I can't live without OC shut down free and easy BCLK resets.



Mine never does that, because you guessed it, 9 bios updates since you had the board and those problems are gone this board is rock solid and is hands down better than the DFI UT I had.. It's not even close. I haven't had to reset the bios at all even when crazy overclocking setting fail. The UT was nice but failed quickly and did have near the bios tweaks.


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yep, that's how it goes.  The D0s will pull less watts from the PSU as well, but they'll still throw off heat like WTF.



this is true they run hotter than C0 chips.


----------



## n-ster (May 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> dilemma guys.
> 
> You know I got this new CPU and all that. but there's something I started to think about and couldn't get it out of my head.
> 
> ...



IMO your starting to get greedy... No problem if you can do so by tweaking to the max, but if your going to change chips just for that... no

I say, try to lower voltages with many other tweaks... might have what you want... btw I find you think D0 is a HUGE change from the C0/C1, as if it should do better no matter what... Chill and understand you have a great chip 

Also, if you get much lower voltages for 4.0ghz, I suggest you keep 4.0 instead


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

great job fit with the vantage runs and the CPU clock.

I ask you, what was up with the vantage runs, what was the problem that was causing you the poor scores?


----------



## dcf-joe (May 9, 2009)

I need help getting my i7 920 stable. I have it at 4.0 GHz straight, 1.440 volts to the CPU, 1.9 volts to CPU PLL, 1.35 volts to QPI, spread spectrum disabled, and 800 mV differential amplitude. It always blue screens before it hits 70 % on the 1024m test option for wPrime. Any help guys?


----------



## mudkip (May 9, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> I need help getting my i7 920 stable. I have it at 4.0 GHz straight, 1.440 volts to the CPU, 1.9 volts to CPU PLL, 1.35 volts to QPI, spread spectrum disabled, and 800 mV differential amplitude. It always blue screens before it hits 70 % on the 1024m test option for wPrime. Any help guys?



Well what I do when overclocking.

set voltages to high range to ensure stability. Then lower the voltage till it gets unstable.
In your case I find the QPI voltage rather low. 

yes it takes time but if you do it this way you'll know the best votlages for you overclock


----------



## mudkip (May 9, 2009)

Ok I did a OCCT test but OCCT stops because it says my CPU it getting too hot?!

Settings 

21 x 200 @ 1.2875v
x36 QPI , QPI 1.34v 
Uncore x18 = 3600Mhz
Dram = auto
QPI PLL = 1.28v
CPU PLL = auto

My case:

antec P182.

Front : Noctua NF-S12B FLX @ 900 RPM
CPU cooler Scythe mugen 2 with MX-2 , 1 front cpu cooler @ 1300 RPM , one at the rear @ 800 RPM.
Rear case fan  : Noctua NF-S12B FLX @ 900 RPM
Top fan : Nexus Real silent @ 600-700RPM

What the...?











It stops at 80 degrees celcius?

Damned, how can this cpu get so hot. Even with all those fans, unbelievable . i think i really have a shitty batch.

What should i do guys? Any ideas on this matter?

Edit : ok I adjusted the max temp in OCCT to 90 degrees celcius. Let's see now.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 9, 2009)

So I spent half of my day lapping my heatkiller and 920. Temps dropped from 30c to 23c. Simply astounding. I'm glad I took the time to do it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> So I spent half of my day lapping my heatkiller and 920. Temps dropped from 30c to 23c. Simply astounding. I'm glad I took the time to do it.



any pics?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 9, 2009)

lapping a heatkiller is a HUGE NONO!

YES i did it but i found out that you have to do it a very specific way to not fuck it up.

im not saying you did but i want everyone to know NOT to lap their HKs


----------



## N4cot1c (May 9, 2009)

no camera. as soon as I get a memory stick I will get you guys some pics.
My bios says 23 buy speedfan says 27???

Fit, I got a temp decrease so it worked out fine for me. I am not one to listen to people a lot. I like to try out things for myself and if I fuck up oh well.


----------



## Binge (May 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for some reason superPI wont run on this machine. even at stock clocks it errors and closes.



Disable audio drivers.  It's a common bug.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 9, 2009)

oh i disable everything except 1 lan port. EVERYTHING


----------



## Binge (May 9, 2009)

Drivers fit.  Not hardware.  Drivers   I believe you but I have to state that error because it's a common super pi bug.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 9, 2009)

if its disabled in the bios, its practically not there. OS doesnt even see it.


----------



## Binge (May 9, 2009)

I've still had to disable it.  Accept the file transfer.  I made batch files for it that read as follows:

soundoff.bat
net stop "AudioSrv"

and

soundon.bat
net start "AudioSrv"


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lapping a heatkiller is a HUGE NONO!
> 
> YES i did it but i found out that you have to do it a very specific way to not fuck it up.
> 
> im not saying you did but i want everyone to know NOT to lap their HKs



Why is that? Where is that info coming from? I've never heard of lapping doing harm unless it was done improperly, or tried on a piece of metal that as too thin. Especially if the cpu is lapped perfectly flat as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 9, 2009)

im banned from RRR.com but you can see it there.

there is a thread all about not lapping the HK3

the block was machined with a slight curvature.

if you lap it you'll remove the curve.

if you lap it with the block together like alot of people might... the block will be flat until its mounted on a cpu then you'll have a bubble in the middle where the block actually curves away from the cpu in the middle. i guess it would be better described as a "pocket".

if you lap just the base alone... copper only... you'll have the flat base even when its on a cpu.

HOWEVER...

the HK3 is SOOOO thin that if you lap too much off you'll sand clean through the base.

HESmelaugh(shane) and hondacity both know from experience.

they have both noticed worse temps in the 1st case but were able to fix it to correct the problem.


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im banned from RRR.com but you can see it there.
> 
> there is a thread all about not lapping the HK3
> 
> ...



Ahh, so they purposely have it bow when it's mounted, AND it's also thin. Now it makes sense.

And, if I am gathering this correctly. When not mounted, the HK3 is convex (when viewed from the outside). When you mount it, the pressure from doing so actually makes it flatten out on the IHS.


----------



## Binge (May 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ahh, so they purposely have it bow when it's mounted, AND it's also thin. Now it makes sense.
> 
> And, if I am gathering this correctly. When not mounted, the HK3 is convex (when viewed from the outside). When you mount it, the pressure from doing so actually makes it flatten out on the IHS.



+1 ftw you got it Wile E


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ahh, so they purposely have it bow when it's mounted, AND it's also thin. Now it makes sense.
> 
> And, if I am gathering this correctly. When not mounted, the HK3 is convex (when viewed from the outside). When you mount it, the pressure from doing so actually makes it flatten out on the IHS.



if that is correct, that makes a lot of sense


----------



## mudkip (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

^^^ holy crap!!!!   Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudkip (May 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ holy crap!!!!   Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!



it is!


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2009)

mudkip said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/i5sjyr.png
> http://i39.tinypic.com/i5sjyr.png



OMFG temps?


----------



## mudkip (May 9, 2009)

n-ster said:


> OMFG temps?



No idea, but I guess they were very high  60 degrees or something


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2009)

You should give us temps on load XD

btw... you still think you got a bad chip? 

Awesome OC  even with a good chip, to get a good OC you need a good OCer!

EDIT: btw 4000th reply


----------



## N4cot1c (May 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im banned from RRR.com but you can see it there.
> 
> there is a thread all about not lapping the HK3
> 
> ...



This was my first time lapping. I didn't fuck it up. Oh well.


----------



## PaulieG (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I need some help. I bought a Xeon 5530 BO ES chip on the cheap. It will work in any i7 board. However, it only has a 18x multi. So, I need a board for it that has a HIGH max BCLK. So, my question is, what boards seem to have the highest BCLK max? I need to purchase the board this weekend, so quick replies will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys, I need some help. I bought a Xeon 5530 BO ES chip on the cheap. It will work in any i7 board. However, it only has a 18x multi. So, I need a board for it that has a HIGH max BCLK. So, my question is, what boards seem to have the highest BCLK max? I need to purchase the board this weekend, so quick replies will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



the DFI UT (and dk soon I think) can go 235 BCLK which means 4.2xx ghz! that'd be 1.8+ghz OC max... idk if that is enough for you or if this helps...


----------



## PaulieG (May 9, 2009)

n-ster said:


> the DFI UT (and dk soon I think) can go 235 BCLK which means 4.2xx ghz! that'd be 1.8+ghz OC max... idk if that is enough for you or if this helps...



Link?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Link?



233 bcLK 

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=126199


----------



## msgclb (May 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys, I need some help. I bought a Xeon 5530 BO ES chip on the cheap. It will work in any i7 board. However, it only has a 18x multi. So, I need a board for it that has a HIGH max BCLK. So, my question is, what boards seem to have the highest BCLK max? I need to purchase the board this weekend, so quick replies will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



I'd bet you're in uncharted territory. I don't remember seeing anyone oc a 5530. Also my guess is that the chip will make more of a difference than the board. If I had that chip I'd probably go for a cheap x58 board.


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys, I need some help. I bought a Xeon 5530 BO ES chip on the cheap. It will work in any i7 board. However, it only has a 18x multi. So, I need a board for it that has a HIGH max BCLK. So, my question is, what boards seem to have the highest BCLK max? I need to purchase the board this weekend, so quick replies will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



I don't think the DFI will work with that chip I doubt the bios will Identify it , on extreme they had trouble with Xeon on those boards. They do have a high FSB but high failure rate, your best bet is a ASUS board if any bios will work (simply because they are one of the biggest motherboard makers in the world) with that chip it's Asus and I would try the Gene.


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2009)

You could try a server board? that way you are sure it would work...


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I don't think the DFI will work with that chip I doubt the bios will Identify it , on extreme they had trouble with Xeon on those boards. They do have a high FSB but high failure rate, your best bet is a ASUS board if any bios will work with that chip it's Asus and I would try the Gene.



Only the DK has a high failure rate as I have found out to my cost , I dont beleive the UT has?


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Only the DK has a high failure rate as I have found out to my cost , I dont beleive the UT has?



yes it does


----------



## PaulieG (May 9, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I don't think the DFI will work with that chip I doubt the bios will Identify it , on extreme they had trouble with Xeon on those boards. They do have a high FSB but high failure rate, your best bet is a ASUS board if any bios will work (simply because they are one of the biggest motherboard makers in the world) with that chip it's Asus and I would try the Gene.



I've had confirmation that 99% of all LGA1333 boards will work just fine just like s775 Xeon chips. I just need a board that is stable with a high BCLK. I had a DK, and had to RMA it. I also had a Biostar and Asus Gene, not to mention my Blood Rage. I really never tested the BCLK limits of those boards. I never really had to, since the 21x multi on the 920 allows for so much room, that the chips would hit their limit before the board.  I do know that my Blood Rage starts giving me hell above 212.

You guys may wonder why I bought a chip with an 18x multi. Well, first of all I only paid $160 for it. Secondly, no one else here has one...and I'm up for a good challenge. Oh, and this chip has a TDP of only 80w, so it should stay rather cool.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2009)

trt740 said:


> yes it does



Really?  The members here who have them havent had a problem though unless I missed something.


----------



## Binge (May 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I don't think the DFI will work with that chip I doubt the bios will Identify it , on extreme they had trouble with Xeon on those boards. They do have a high FSB but high failure rate, your best bet is a ASUS board if any bios will work (simply because they are one of the biggest motherboard makers in the world) with that chip it's Asus and I would try the Gene.



The DFI will work with that chip.  Please stop shit slinging the DFI boards.  Mine will reach 230 bclk on my chip just fine at x18 multi.  Max is 235 in bios.

::EDIT:: I rmaed once.  Most of you have not even gone through the RMA process to see if you got a good board.  Impatience is a bitch.


----------



## n-ster (May 10, 2009)

IMO it is worth an RMA to get a good board... but Binge, one question... If say I get a C0/C1 i7 920 and the DFI DK... and I OC to like 4ghz on 1.4V or something... is there a bigger chance that my mobo would fuck up after the warranty?


----------



## Binge (May 10, 2009)

n-ster said:


> IMO it is worth an RMA to get a good board... but Binge, one question... If say I get a C0/C1 i7 920 and the DFI DK... and I OC to like 4ghz on 1.4V or something... is there a bigger chance that my mobo would fuck up after the warranty?



DFI's warranty is lifetime if I'm not mistaken, and I've had the same UT board for a long while now overclocking really damn far regularly.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Really?  The members here who have them havent had a problem though unless I missed something.





Binge said:


> The DFI will work with that chip.  Please stop shit slinging the DFI boards.  Mine will reach 230 bclk on my chip just fine at x18 multi.  Max is 235 in bios.
> 
> ::EDIT:: I rmaed once.  Most of you have not even gone through the RMA process to see if you got a good board.  Impatience is a bitch.



MY UT died , thats hardly shit slinging it is simply the truth . I like DFI but their x58 board have a high failure rate. Binge your boards has died as well correct? They are either great or they die read some reviews.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

DFI's arent prone to die any faster than any other board.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> DFI's arent prone to die any faster than any other board.




You had one die as well correct?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

it wasnt the board no. just the lan port.


and it was my fault. i stated that 100s of times.

i used ixchariot to test the lan bandwidth and the IC overheated.

MY FAULT... NOT DFIs


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> You had one die as well correct?



my AMD DFI died 4 days after I received it.  But the board is freaking awesome.  DFI in general IMO.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> it wasnt the board no. just the lan port.
> 
> 
> and it was my fault. i stated that 100s of times.
> ...



okay but it died non the less and according to newggs reviews they do die often enough. However, they seem to be getting better.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

most of the egg reviews are stooge kids that have no idea WTF they are doing. 

did any of them give a reason on what caused them to die?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> most of the egg reviews are stooge kids that have no idea WTF they are doing.
> 
> did any of them give a reason on what caused them to die?



the majority don't.  Also I hate how people give something one egg because it didn't work with their RAM or something.  Read up on it, find out what RAM is compatible, duh!!!!


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> most of the egg reviews are stooge kids that have no idea WTF they are doing.
> 
> did any of them give a reason on what caused them to die?



and you know they are stooge kids, how? For all you know they could be experts. Hardly any stooges I know buy 300.00 motherboards. I shop at newegg as does 90 percent of this forum from the USA are we stooges? Assumptions make a ___out of you and me?  You can tell in those reviews who knows what they are talking about and who doesn't. The vast majority are correct , both positive and negative.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> and you know they are stooge kids, how? For all you know they could be experts. Hardly any stooges I know buy 300.00 motherboards. I shop at newegg as does 90 percent of this forum from the USA are we stooges? Assumptions make a ___out of you and me?



dude sorry, but lots of stooges by $300 mobos.  Not necessarily off the egg, but they do and its annoying that they talk crap about a product when they didn't even know what they bought in the first place.  Just my two cents.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude sorry, but lots of stooges by $300 mobos.  Not necessarily off the egg, but they do and its annoying that they talk crap about a product when they didn't even know what they bought in the first place.  Just my two cents.



So you discount the positive reviews as well on items because they are all stooges as well? I disagree with your statement most enthusiasts buy these types of boards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> So you discount the positive reviews as well on items because they are all stooges as well?



I agree.  Like I said not all negative reviews are wrong.  Some have a point and make sense.

Good reviews are no different.  I've seen reviews that give 5 eggs because "I like the color of the PCB"  WTF   Some good reviews are stupid and deserve to not even be posted.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree.  Like I said not all negative reviews are wrong.  Some have a point and make sense.
> 
> Good reviews are no different.  I've seen reviews that give 5 eggs because "I like the color of the PCB"  WTF   Some good reviews are stupid and deserve to not even be posted.



and you think I'm talking about those reviews? I'm not. Anyway I love DFI, my greats board ever was a AMD 939 DFI Lanparty, and I liked my UT but it died as have many DFI x58 boards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> and you think I'm talking about those reviews? I'm not. Anyway I love DFI, my greats board ever was a AMD 939 DFI Lanparty, and I liked my UT but it died as have many DFI x58 boards.



I do agree that lately some DFI boards are crapping.  But I dont know what to tell you.  I would continue to buy their boards, they just sell darn good boards when they are working of course


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> and you think I'm talking about those reviews? I'm not. Anyway I love DFI, my greats board ever was a AMD 939 DFI Lanparty, and I liked my UT but it died as have many DFI x58 boards.



That was probably my favorite board too. I've got a real love hate with DFI right now. When they work, they are almost perfect. Still to this day, the Genie bios is the best ever. Problem is, I've had 3 DFI's die on me in the last year. Even with that, I'm thinking of buying my second DFI x58.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I do agree that lately some DFI boards are crapping.  But I dont know what to tell you.  I would continue to buy their boards, they just sell darn good boards when they are working of course



you don't need to tell me tell Tatty , give him your opinion and stop focusing on mine. Every one has a opinion and even if you don't agree just post your own and back it up.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

how many kids buy a $300 mobo?

120% of the ones that have no idea how to do half this stuff.

they go for as much as they can afford.

i cant tell you how many people ask me day to day

"is the classified a decent x58?"

and i ask them how many gpu's they plan on using and what for.

"well just one 8800gt/4870/etc and im not going to OC past 3.6ghz"

then why the fuck do you need a $400 mobo?

"it looks cool and i have the money"


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> you don't need to tell me tell Tatty , give him your opinion and stop focusing on mine. Every one has a opinion and even if you don't agree just post your own and back it up.



I was having a conversation with you not tatty.  If my opinion bothers fine, no problem bro.  We are entitled to one.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how many kids buy a $300 mobo?
> 
> 120% of the ones that have no idea how to do half this stuff.
> 
> ...




and how did you arrive at 120 percent? 
and it appears your making friends again fits helping the newbees 
and that motherboard is cool looking and could be purchased for coolness factor alone.
*well just one 8800gt/4870/etc and im not going to OC past 3.6ghz--- thats just made up* *on second thought maybe there is a dumb ass who would say that, but 3.6 ghz on a 920 is a 1 ghz overclock and still not bad.*


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

i'll start posting screen caps.....


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

The Quality control at DFI really needs to improve. No reason that 3 of my DFI's should have died over the course of one year. On a related note, guess who has the best QC in the business? You won't believe me, but a buddy of mine who works for Buffalo Tech says that Biostar has the best QC in the business, and the lowest failure rate...who would have thought.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> The Quality control at DFI really needs to improve. No reason that 3 of my DFI's should have died over the course of one year. On a related note, guess who has the best QC in the business? You won't believe me, but a buddy of mine who works for Buffalo Tech says that Biostar has the best QC in the business, and the lowest failure rate...who would have thought.



I would believe that . They make good stuff and have come a long way. Not that DFI doesn't make good stuff because they do.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

From RAW facts the DFI's have the highest rate of failure out of the X58 boards. Isn't that what you guys are debating about? Not whether the board is a good OC'er or not. The boards crap out easily. But finding a good one is finding a diamond in the dirt. Get a good one and your ready to go.

I just don't see why this needs to be continued. Both sides just keeps repeating the same facts. Very immature IMO. 

Besides, some people here haven't even tried out certain boards, until you do shut your yap. I cannot speak on the DFI until I have tried it. Certainly though, having a board crap out on you more than two times is pretty dumb and a waste of time and money when there are so many otherboard that overclock better or the same like EVGA, ASUS, Gigabyte, ect. DFI needs better QC much?


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was having a conversation with you not tatty.  If my opinion bothers fine, no problem bro.  We are entitled to one.



He asked the question. I only gave my opinion to answer his (tatty's) question. I'm not looking to buy one but many are suggesting he should so direct your opinion to him . Stop focusing on me and suggest a board. Heck it's not like I insulted Barrack Obama move on


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

It's really hard to resist a second DFI DK right now, since newegg has it for $199...maybe worth the risk. I just don't know. What about Gigabyte x58 boards? I've heard good things about the UD4 and UD5.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's really hard to resist a second DFI DK right now, since newegg has it for $199...maybe worth the risk. I just don't know.



buy the smaller DFI x58 board it seems to have a lower failure rate.

DFI LANPARTY JR X58-T3H6 LGA 1366 Intel X58 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

The gigabyte ud5 I have is so good. I haven't even maxed it out yet.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> buy the smaller DFI x58 board it seems to have a lower failure rate.



Yeah, I thought about that. I just don't like matx boards. I had the Asus Gene, and while it was a GREAT stable board, it was just too damn small. Everything is too close together. I wish the R2E was just a little cheaper...



N4cot1c said:


> The gigabyte ud5 I have is so good. I haven't even maxed it out yet.



What's the highest BCLK you've had with that UD5?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> He asked the question. I only gave my opinion to answer his (tatty's) question. I'm not looking to buy one but many are suggesting he should so direct your opinion to him . Stop focusing on me and suggest a board. Heck it's not like I insulted Barrack Obama move on



Yea, but my conversation was still with you.  I wasn't answering tatty.  Know why, I've only had one X58 board.  I cant speak if I havent had experience with another board.  Notice in my post I clearly mentioned my AMD DFI board died, not my intel or just simply DFI.  I specified.  

However I see it somewhat bothers you that I talk to you about this so perhaps you should read my first post again and move on.  Thanks.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I thought about that. I just don't like matx boards. I had the Asus Gene, and while it was a GREAT stable board, it was just too damn small. Everything is too close together. I wish the R2E was just a little cheaper...



I can tell you with the bugs work out of it, because of  the 11 bios updates, this board is very good and has about everything you could possibly want. It has some failure problems as well but I like it.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

Let's be done with the bickering guys...

Anyway, I'm anxious to see how the Xeon 5530 BO overclocks. Just need the right board for it.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yea, but my conversation was still with you.  I wasn't answering tatty.  Know why, I've only had one X58 board.  I cant speak if I havent had experience with another board.  Notice in my post I clearly mentioned my AMD DFI board died, not my intel or just simply DFI.  I specified.
> 
> However I see it somewhat bothers you that I talk to you about this so perhaps you should read my first post again and move on.  Thanks.



Doesn't bother me at all but again stop focusing on me. I was just giving my opinion and I was actually answering his question, because I have owned that board. I have moved on so lets play nice now . Plus I like you C.P. your a very nice and helpful member of this forum.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I thought about that. I just don't like matx boards. I had the Asus Gene, and while it was a GREAT stable board, it was just too damn small. Everything is too close together. I wish the R2E was just a little cheaper...
> 
> 
> 
> What's the highest BCLK you've had with that UD5?



I have only had it for a short while but my 24/7 is 195x20 turbo ht @ 1.29v

I had to redrain my damn loop because the hydrx was fucking foaming and I had alage growing in my tubes. Had to get new tubing and use straight distilled and alcohol. I will get you some numbers tonight. Maybe after I am done with this board we can trade UD5 for bloodrage? Never had a foxconn before.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> I have only had it for a short while but my 24/7 is 195x20 turbo ht @ 1.29v
> 
> I had to redrain my damn loop because the hydrx was fucking foaming and I had alage growing in my tubes. Had to get new tubing and use straight distilled and alcohol. I will get you some numbers tonight. Maybe after I am done with this board we can trade UD5 for bloodrage? Never had a foxconn before.



I currently have the Blood Rage up for auction at fleabay. It's a good board, but I don't love the bios. That's an interesting idea for a trade. Did you buy it new?


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

yeah from the egg. If you want to hold on to the bloodrage for a week or two I wouldn't mind trading the giga to you for it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> From RAW facts the DFI's have the highest rate of failure out of the X58 boards. Isn't that what you guys are debating about? Not whether the board is a good OC'er or not. The boards crap out easily. But finding a good one is finding a diamond in the dirt. Get a good one and your ready to go.
> 
> I just don't see why this needs to be continued. Both sides just keeps repeating the same facts. Very immature IMO.
> 
> Besides, some people here haven't even tried out certain boards, until you do shut your yap. I cannot speak on the DFI until I have tried it. Certainly though, having a board crap out on you more than two times is pretty dumb and a waste of time and money when there are so many otherboard that overclock better or the same like EVGA, ASUS, Gigabyte, ect. DFI needs better QC much?



how many different X58s have i had now?


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how many different X58s have i had now?



I've had a MSI X58 sli, Evga X58, DFI X58 UT and a Asus RE2 X58. I have had the best luck with the EVGA and then the ASUS


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

i've had evga x58, dfi ut and dk, RIIE, p6t6 ws revolution, biostar, ecs and soon to have p6t7 supercomputer.

i think im somewhat seasoned.


----------



## Binge (May 10, 2009)

Whoevers opinion is best really doesn't matter right now.  People can harp on their DFI experiences, and it is odd this forum has seen the most failure rates out of x58 DFI.  Paulie good luck finding a board.  I'm extremely disappointed that the discussion has not moved to the pros of each board with consideration to your problem.  No cons... please.  You'll get varying levels of responses that say the con does or doesn't exist.  The pros of the boards can be proven but RARELY can the cons be consistant with every single board.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> Whoevers opinion is best really doesn't matter right now.  People can harp on their DFI experiences, and it is odd this forum has seen the most failure rates out of x58 DFI.  Paulie good luck finding a board.  I'm extremely disappointed that the discussion has not moved to the pros of each board with consideration to your problem.  No cons... please.  You'll get varying levels of responses that say the con does or doesn't exist.  The pros of the boards can be proven but RARELY can the cons be consistant with every single board.




OK, so do I go EVGA, DFI or ASUS for this Xeon? I can't make up my mind!! I do know that I don't want to spend the money on a classified. I personally think $400 is too much for a motherboard, since I'll never run more than 2 cards.

So, what are the boards you guys suggest, and what are some pros and cons of each? I don't need thoughts on the boards I've already had (see above list).


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

doesnt that xeon have a 18x multi? or is that the 19x one?

the 20/21x i7 920 equivalent is the W3520


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> doesnt that xeon have a 18x multi? or is that the 19x one?
> 
> the 20/21x i7 920 equivalent is the W3520



Yeah, as I mentioned above, I need a board with a high/stable BCLK because it has a 18x multi.


----------



## Binge (May 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, so do I go EVGA, DFI or ASUS for this Xeon? I can't make up my mind!!



Between those three I have heard good things.  

I would go for the EVGA for:
-Customer support
-I know you can tweak the pwms for optimal performance.
-CP would know the max BCLK

I would go ASUS for:
-A more solid bios now, yeah trt we've all accepted that they finally got off their ass.
-16 phase pwm and clean voltage regulation.
-high max BCLK I think it's 225-230

I would go DFI for:
-Bios of the UT
-8 phase pwm (beefy 40amp digital pwms)
-high max BCLK of 235.

I think I've addressed most of the things you'd want to look for to suit the Xeon.  Good luck PaulieG.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> Between those three I have heard good things.
> 
> I would go for the EVGA for:
> -Customer support
> ...



Good post. This is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

DFI has the highest BCLK on average.

i know of 1... only 1 evga classified that has done 230bclk but thats a damn $$$$$ board for only 1 video card. i'd EXPECT to see all 4 slots filled by anyone who owned it.... or at least 3.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> DFI has the highest BCLK on average.
> 
> i know of 1... only 1 evga classified that has done 230bclk but thats a damn $$$$$ board for only 1 video card. i'd EXPECT to see all 4 slots filled by anyone who owned it.... or at least 3.



Exactly. I'd get the DFI hands down, but I am concerned that I'll get another bad board. Such a love hate with DFI. I've owned 7 of them through the years, but the last three were DOA or died w/3 months.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

the one i own now is fine. just having troubles with the POS nvidia drivers for quad sli.

i'd sell it board/cpu combo if you want.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the one i own now is fine. just having troubles with the POS nvidia drivers for quad sli.
> 
> i'd sell it board/cpu combo if you want.



I don't need a CPU now. I've got a i7 DO and the Xeon's coming on Wednesday, just need the board. Newegg has the UT for $269. If you want to sell your UT, send me an asking price via PM.


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2009)

I want to know how the GB boards are doing. Haven't seen too much on those. It's like they're the red-headed step child of the X58 world. lol.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I want to know how the GB boards are doing. Haven't seen too much on those. It's like they're the red-headed step child of the X58 world. lol.



LOL. You and me both. SystemViper likes his UD4, but he's the only one who's really commented/


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. You and me both. SystemViper likes his UD4, but he's the only one who's really commented/



I know, and it's depressing. They have the best slot layout so far, IMO. (Aside from the uber expensive Asus boards that have all 16x slots)


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

i like the GB designs but i hate their bios


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

I will get you guys some more info on the giga. As fit says, the bios isn't very rich.


----------



## Binge (May 10, 2009)

Gig boards are built like tanks   I've seen pics of people hard modding them to get large OCs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> Between those three I have heard good things.
> 
> I would go for the EVGA for:
> -Customer support
> ...




Thanks Binge.  The EVGA board does get some good High BCLK, mine has not been pushed hard so I stay relatively low at about 208 max, I dont dare to push further than that.  I have seen EVGA's go higher than that but don't recall correctly.

the DFI however seem to be higher on average.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> Gig boards are built like tanks   I've seen pics of people hard modding them to get large OCs.



Yeah. Part of my board got melted because of a grounding issue around the mounting area. Still works perfect. Their QC has greatly improved over the years.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Yeah. Part of my board got melted because of a grounding issue around the mounting area. Still works perfect. Their QC has greatly improved over the years.



LOL, and you were thinking of trading a melted board?


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

its not really melted. The color is just changed a little darker.


----------



## Thrackan (May 10, 2009)

To fill in on the Gigabyte gap:

My UD3R was effectively the cheapest board I could find. It's got 2 PCI-E slots but I run single card anyway. Quick run-down here:

Good points:
- The PCB is heavy. It was impossible to bend without actually trying hard. Quality point there.
- Layout is fine, except maybe for the IDE port (yeah I still use one) and the front panel audio.
- It takes RAID 0 just fine, got 8 SATA ports so no lack of those.

Bad points:
- Those VRM heatsinks might look great, they get fucking hot! I'm thinking of modding it to improve flow on there though.
- CMOS reset is done by jumper. Board is inconsistent with starting up after failed OC. Sometimes it does, sometimes you need to reset the CMOS.
- It's got 4 mem slots (so single, dual, triple or 2x dual channel modes) not 6. No biggie imho.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Binge.  The EVGA board does get some good High BCLK, mine has not been pushed hard so I stay relatively low at about 208 max, I dont dare to push further than that.  I have seen EVGA's go higher than that but don't recall correctly.
> 
> the DFI however seem to be higher on average.



I'm really thinking of trying the EVGA. You have the A1, correct?


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm really thinking of trying the EVGA. You have the A1, correct?



Very good board but my voltage regulator got hot as hell you may want to water cool that but it's a very good board, and both versions of EVGA x58 are physically identical the only thing separating them is warranty. A1 has lifetime and TR 2 years I think , but they are the same board.


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Very good board but my voltage regulator got hot as hell you may want to water cool that but it's a very good board, and both versions of EVGA x58 are physically identical the only thing separating them is warranty. A1 has lifetime and TR 2 years I think , but they are the same board.



The Vregs on the Blood Rage get hot too. I just use some Enzotech heatsinks, and have a 240mm fan blowing over my tech station. I'm leaning more towards the EVGA A1 right now, though the DFI is still in the running. They are about the same price right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm really thinking of trying the EVGA. You have the A1, correct?



yeah I believe so, here is my board.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188039


I simply love the board, just make sure to use the latest BIOS, their BIOS releases are very good and feature lots of improvements.  The BIOS is super easy, and it overclocks great.


I do 4Ghz @ 1.32v idle 1.35v load for daily use/crunching.

I can do 4.3ghz stable for about a day or so which is my benchmark settings with HT on.  at under 1.5v.  I think a good batch CPU on this board will shine.  Mine is a decent overclocker, but i've seen some sick i7 chips out there.


----------



## Thrackan (May 10, 2009)

I just ordered 6Gb of crucial sticks, I wonder how well I can clock those babies


----------



## mudkip (May 10, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I just ordered 6Gb of crucial sticks, I wonder how well I can clock those babies



which one


----------



## n-ster (May 10, 2009)

mudkip said:


> which one



I'm guessing theses


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

prime cuts 

mine havent let me down yet and i run them 1600-2000+ most of the time.


----------



## n-ster (May 10, 2009)

Hey Fit... at 1600, what CL to you run them at? and how much voltage do you put through them?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

i just use auto.

you guys need to stop trying to set everything manually.

thats probably why you cant get simple OCs stable.

YES i know how to tweak the hell outta the ram but you dont need to really.

the only thing super high mem clocks does is get good superPI times. 1200mhz vs 2000mhz there is almost no difference in performance in games, 3d benches or everyday life.

sorry for being so harsh but yeah...


----------



## n-ster (May 10, 2009)

What I heard was after 1600, you won't see a damn difference with 2k... but if you leave everything auto and stuff, won't it put a lot of voltage? isn't that real bad for i7s?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

i've run from 1.5v to 2.3v on the mem with no problems. you just need the vtt set correctly.

most bios's wont allow you to burn up the cpu that way anymore.


----------



## n-ster (May 10, 2009)

2.3V  I would be scared to go over 1.7~1.8V... Why does intel say 1.66V max?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

only cause of the vtt requirements. has nothing to do with the ram itself.

intel wants you to not even come close to damaging the cpu therefore they create a "max recommended voltage" for vcore, vtt, vmem, etc.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

I'm using alcohol for a biocide. Is that fine?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

very nice dude, can you get some better pics of the whole case and the rad, I like how you mounted that 

As far as the alcohol, i'm not sure bro.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

yea camera died lol


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

Get ready for a barrage of pics......



















































Sorry if it too many pics......


----------



## crazy pyro (May 10, 2009)

Bloody hell that case is MASSIVE, when people are trying to show the size of their case they never seem to give you anything to compare it against.


----------



## ste2425 (May 10, 2009)

how noisy is that thing? i bet it rises an inch and floats with that many fans


----------



## Binge (May 10, 2009)

Alcohol will corrode copper and the motor of your pump if left in contact for elongated periods of time.  I suggest a kill coil or colloidal silver.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

nvm


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

n4cotic, that looks awesome dude.  Love the rad mounted like that, I think you did a great job 

and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## N4cot1c (May 11, 2009)

NP it was my first attempt. I am really proud of it. I need to get some of that feser fluid. Does it foam at all?


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2009)

Straight distilled water is the way to go, just as fit says.  Just keep your rig out of the window and you shouldn't have to worry about algea.  I've never had any kind of algea issues with my loops, and every loop I've done (exceopt the first) was straight distilled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> NP it was my first attempt. I am really proud of it. I need to get some of that feser fluid. Does it foam at all?



mine does not, only a first a bit when you start it up but thats it, none after that.  and I mean the first time you ever start it up, not everytime.



t_ski said:


> Straight distilled water is the way to go, just as fit says.  Just keep your rig out of the window and you shouldn't have to worry about algea.  I've never had any kind of algea issues with my loops, and every loop I've done (exceopt the first) was straight distilled.



That is true, if you want color there are tons of dyes that you can add to the loop that give it nice color and have very minimal side effects.


----------



## PaulieG (May 11, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Straight distilled water is the way to go, just as fit says.  Just keep your rig out of the window and you shouldn't have to worry about algea.  I've never had any kind of algea issues with my loops, and every loop I've done (exceopt the first) was straight distilled.



Distilled water is the way to go. However, for a bit of security, I use PT Nuke. It's a few bucks, and lasts forever.


----------



## Binge (May 11, 2009)

I'd use that stuff but I make colloidal silver in my basement.   It's not hard to do if you fancy making electrodes and buying 99.999% pure silver.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

new board.....


----------



## jellyrole (May 11, 2009)

That thing looks awefully familiar!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

hey fit so what made you buy that board?  What are the advantages of it, or did you just want to try a new board?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

jellyroll sold it to me super cheap and i wanted to show ppl that its not all in the board.


----------



## N4rcot1c (May 11, 2009)

link mr to the fluid you got please CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

N4rcot1c said:


> link mr to the fluid you got please CP.



Here you go

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556082746.html


----------



## Binge (May 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> jellyroll sold it to me super cheap and i wanted to show ppl that its not all in the board.



I want to believe that, but I don't   I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 11, 2009)

ECS   I can only beleive they are much better now than their bargain basement boards used to be, in the UK they used to be known as ECS..... "Extremely Crap Systems"


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2009)

The last (and only) ECS board I bought was 2 1/2 years ago. The KA3-MVP. It was the worst board I ever owned. The BIOS was absolutely terrible.


----------



## mudkip (May 11, 2009)

I've read that the ECS is actually quite good


----------



## kid41212003 (May 11, 2009)

Can you guys comment on this thread?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93933

Thanks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Thrackan (May 11, 2009)

Pretty nice for a budget board! You reckon you can do this with lower volts too?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

im doing 3d tests so i need a bit higher volts atm


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

honestly guys.....

this has to be one of the easiest and smoothest boards i've had yet...






hats off to ECS.

and a big FU to all you doubters.


----------



## Thrackan (May 11, 2009)

Heheh seriously, this should prove the point that X58 = X58.

Imho, it's just about features and price range for this chipset. Which does make sense now that the memory controller is integrated into the CPU and all.
Once again, I have to say the i7 platform is a surprisingly different platform altogether.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

LMFAO~!!!!



$150 mobo


----------



## Binge (May 11, 2009)

All I can see is that it works   Nothing special here.  Not like the Crucial ram.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

FUCK i didnt see that the cpu dropped down. its still at 4156.8mhz in that last screen


this board is super easy to OC. has just the right bios options to get it working right.

i had no problems when adding the 2nd card either.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 11, 2009)

You using that as a replacement for the DFI that had the dying PCI-E ports?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

it wasnt the board.

nvidia drivers sucked. 

this new release for win7 works great. 

im selling the DFI though. 

no need for a $300 mobo if this one works good.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 11, 2009)

But you'd tried 3 different OS' hadn't you?
NVidia must have really dropped the ball if that's happening to your cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

all i know is both boards work fine now. it wasnt the board. i tested all 3 slots and non are bad.

it coulda been something just giving me a hard time idk.


----------



## Binge (May 11, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> But you'd tried 3 different OS' hadn't you?
> NVidia must have really dropped the ball if that's happening to your cards.



Lots of things are possible with OCed machines.  Fit.  I just looked up that board and it doesn't retail for $150.  It's actually more expensive than the UD4.


----------



## mudkip (May 11, 2009)

seems like a fun board fit


----------



## PaulieG (May 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> Lots of things are possible with OCed machines.  Fit.  I just looked up that board and it doesn't retail for $150.  It's actually more expensive than the UD4.



I believe he bought it used for $150.


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's great and all Fits, but what are the voltage and ram timing options like? How well is the BIOS coded?

The 2 biggest glaring faults of my ECS experience was lack of voltage adjustment range (They stopped much too low for any extreme clocking and weren't fine enough for fine tuning), and they didn't have the slightest clue how to program proper ram timing controls. Only one version of their BIOS had CAS adjustment on my board (completely inexcusable), and the one that did have it, didn't work properly. If you set it to CAS4, it actually gave you CAS5. They're BIOS was buggy as hell, and they never ended up fixing it.

Even if they did hit a homerun with this particular board, it's not enough to make me recommend them as a whole, until all of their higher end boards show the same promise.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

the bios is actually decent. the voltage has very minute incriments.

i havent had time to optimize the settings but i did post a few loose benches.

i know she has more in her. very stable board. not one BSOD yet.


----------



## PaulieG (May 11, 2009)

Well, I was going to get a Xeon ES, but the deal fell through. I need another i7. Anyone interested in selling their chip, send me a PM with a CPU screenie. Thanks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

ROFL!

did that guy get called out by intel? and you got a refund?

im wondering if the gainstowns even work on x58s


----------



## Thrackan (May 11, 2009)

Just a little comparison requested here.
I am looking for Northbridge (X58 chipset) temps from people who use WC. As in, those who don't toss a lot of air around near the CPU area.
Idle temps would be nice, I have the idea mine's getting too hot but I don't know why.

For reference, my Northbridge temp sensor gets me 55C without my side panel on, which effectively leaves just the top fans as influence, and they blow out of the case.
With the side panel on (and the side panel fan on, which blows just a tiny bit above the gfx), I can drop that to 47C.
Remember, those are *idle* temps on a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R. All input will be much appreciated.


----------



## mudkip (May 11, 2009)

still nice


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, I was going to get a Xeon ES, but the deal fell through. I need another i7. Anyone interested in selling their chip, send me a PM with a CPU screenie. Thanks!



what happened?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> honestly guys.....
> 
> this has to be one of the easiest and smoothest boards i've had yet...
> 
> ...




And in the UK, the board (where you can get them) is more expensive than the DFi DK and the Gig UD4P to name but a few   Now if you really are saying the ECS is better than those, I will gladly spread the word!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

mudkip what are you cooling your CPU with?


----------



## mudkip (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mudkip what are you cooling your CPU with?



air ofcourse


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

mudkip said:


> air ofcourse



crap!!

what are your ambient temps?


----------



## mudkip (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> crap!!
> 
> what are your ambient temps?



it was just a quick run to brake my personal super pi record 

But now I'm running 4,2 Ghz @ 1.285v and my temps are 42-45 degrees idle (depends on core)


----------



## dcf-joe (May 11, 2009)

Is the i7 920 C0/C1 revision hard to get over 4.0 GHz? I have tried my voltage at 1.440, and the thing is still not stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

mudkip said:


> it was just a quick run to brake my personal super pi record
> 
> But now I'm running 4,2 Ghz @ 1.285v and my temps are 42-45 degrees idle (depends on core)



wow, but hey you succeeded dude 



dcf-joe said:


> Is the i7 920 C0/C1 revision hard to get over 4.0 GHz? I have tried my voltage at 1.440, and the thing is still not stable.



I do 4ghz rock solid stable at 1.32v idle 1.37v load.  4.2ghz at 1.440v load and 4.35ghz 1.485v stable for a good hour or two, enough to run most benchmarks a couple of times.

This is all with HT on

Here is a shot of my daily clock


----------



## Tatty_One (May 11, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> Is the i7 920 C0/C1 revision hard to get over 4.0 GHz? I have tried my voltage at 1.440, and the thing is still not stable.



It probably wont be the chip but your system/bios settings, you just need to keep tweaking, of course all chips vary but mine will do 4gig with HT on stable at aroound 1.275v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> It probably wont be the chip but your system/bios settings, you just need to keep tweaking, of course all chips vary but mine will do 4gig with HT on stable at aroound 1.275v.



100% true.

If he can post his bios settings, i'm sure we can help, and more than glad to!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> And in the UK, the board (where you can get them) is more expensive than the DFi DK and the Gig UD4P to name but a few   Now if you really are saying the ECS is better than those, I will gladly spread the word!



in all honesty...

while the bios is confusing at first and lacks the crazy amount of settings that some boards have(not a bad thing... i like not having all the non necessary options)...

it is a very solid, stable board. 

i have yet to see any BSODs at all and i havent had to reset the bios since i flashed it.

when i put the 2nd gtx295 in it boot at same settings and ran 3dmark without problems.(most other boards complain and need more pcie voltage)

overall... i would recommend it yes but you need to know some knowledge of OCing before expecting a high oc.

it did only take me about 30mins to get the results i have so far with minimal effort. nothing fancy.


----------



## dcf-joe (May 11, 2009)

Alright, I will post my BIOS settings when I get the chance. However, here is a quick rundown. 

CPU Voltage:  1.440 V
CPU PLL Voltage:  2.0 V
QPI Voltage:  1.43V
DRAM Voltage:  1.64 V
Clock:  200 * 20 (Turbo Disabled)
CPU Differential Amplitude:  1000 mV
CPU Spread Spectrum:  Disabled
Assume everything else is set to auto

This setup will not even pass 70% on the 1024m test option of wPrime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> Alright, I will post my BIOS settings when I get the chance. However, here is a quick rundown.
> 
> CPU Voltage:  1.440 V
> CPU PLL Voltage:  2.0 V
> ...



PLL should be good at 1.8v, try lowering it.  Use between 1.8v and 1.9v.  I have mine at 1.8v all the way up to 4.3 GHz.

QPI mine at 4ghz is also much lower at 1.3v.  Try lowering it.  More voltage is not always better.

Maybe your RAM needs more voltage.  Try  higher dram, keep it within .5v of the QPI though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

leave pll on auto/stock

dram is too low no matter what anyone else tells you. try 1.7+

leave "cpu differential amplitude" on auto fi possible


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> PLL should be good at 1.8v, try lowering it.  Use between 1.8v and 1.8v.  I have mine at 1.8v all the way up to 4.3 GHz.
> 
> QPI mine at 4ghz is also much lower at 1.3v.  Try lowering it.  More voltage is not always better.
> 
> Maybe your RAM needs more voltage.  Try  higher dram, keep it within .5v of the QPI though.



i figured out though....

vtt should be close to the vcore for MAXIMUM stability.

i get ABSOLUTLY NO BSODs when i do this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i figured out though....
> 
> vtt should be close to the vcore for MAXIMUM stability.
> 
> i get ABSOLUTLY NO BSODs when i do this.



how close for example?  If you run 1.7v DRAM, how close do you run the vtt?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

i run 1.7-1.8v on mem no matter what.

vcore seems to need around 1.53v above 4.2ghz(for me) in order to keep HT on.

i keep vtt at 1.52-1.53 at those settings.

1.25v- 1.27v is all you need on the IOH(NB) no matter what.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i run 1.7-1.8v on mem no matter what.
> 
> vcore seems to need around 1.53v above 4.2ghz(for me) in order to keep HT on.
> 
> ...



dang, how safe is that much vtt    Thanks


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

its not that much really. it goes red in most bios's around 1.8v vtt or so.

the way pll works though...

no need to ever run it over 1.8 or whatever stock is.


----------



## dcf-joe (May 12, 2009)

Are you sure to put my ram at 1.7 +? I manufacture says that it is rated to run at 1600 mhz at 1.65 volts.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

pfffffffffffffffffffffft

thats total BS. 

i've ran ddr3 from 1.5 all the way to 2.3v no problem. no need on I7 but 1.5 - 1.9v is no problem in the VTT range we are in.

what is labled on the stick/box is just the recommended voltage for that stick to run at stock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its not that much really. it goes red in most bios's around 1.8v vtt or so.
> 
> the way pll works though...
> 
> no need to ever run it over 1.8 or whatever stock is.



gotcha. Maybe i'll expiriment a bit later.  If I get some good results, Ill post back   Thanks fit!!


----------



## dcf-joe (May 12, 2009)

Alright, wish me luck. I am off on a mini adventure to make my clock stable!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

for what its worth...


here's what i paid for my setup....

ECS x58 - $150
3x2gb crucial ram - $81
i7 920 - $229
2x gtx295s - $1145
enermax 1250watt psu - $289
xigy DK - $45
2x ocz vertex 30gb ssds - $225
samy dvdrw - $21

and what have i shown?

cheap ram runs 100% OCed with little effort and has same chips as top $ ram,
cheap mobo OCs as well as top $ ones,
and what we all know already...

i7 920 is best cpu for the money hands down.

EDIT: rofl! my video cards cost more than everything else added together.


----------



## dcf-joe (May 12, 2009)

No luck I set my PLL on auto, QPI down to 1.4V, and my DRAM up to 1.72V. The wPrime test failed at about 78%. What do I do?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

STOP RUNNING PRIME

why does everyone do that?

try more vcore.


----------



## dcf-joe (May 12, 2009)

Alright, I will do that later. Right now at 3.8 GHz (which is completely stable), I am idling at around 40 C. That is with a two fan radiator on an Apogee GTZ. I have tried 1.5 V, but I was pushing about 180 F. I don't know if that is good or not.


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> STOP RUNNING PRIME
> 
> why does everyone do that?
> 
> try more vcore.



Because it is how true stability is found, that and Intel burn in, occt etc. Heck even AMD and Intel use stress testing tools to set clock speeds on their chips and to determine stability.If it's good enough for them it's good enough for me.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how close for example?  If you run 1.7v DRAM, how close do you run the vtt?



Where possible, either the next increment above or below VCore, I say that because my VCore and VTT voltage increments are not in sync.  So at 4.1gig (non HT) my VCore is on 1.28v my vtt is on the closest increment to that which is 1.275.  My option above it is 1.29v.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> STOP RUNNING PRIME
> 
> why does everyone do that?
> 
> try more vcore.



Because purists dont post overclocks if a fart would make them unstable  It's a bit like overclocking thru clockgen in windows, it's just not a gentlemans endevour and pretty meaningless IMO..... Dont get me wrong, I dont get hung up on Prime/OCCT, I just see it as a safety valve, if I can run just a few minutes in prime it makes me feel safer that the board aint gonna go "bang"


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Because purists dont post overclocks if a fart would make them unstable  It's a bit like overclocking thru clockgen in windows, it's just not a gentlemans endevour and pretty meaningless IMO..... Dont get me wrong, I dont get hung up on Prime/OCCT, I just see it as a safety valve, if I can run just a few minutes in prime it makes me feel safer that the board aint gonna go "bang"



my point exactly....

a few mins... fine. an hour or so.... fine.


but a few days? WTF... come on. stop wasting your time.

at least join our WCG team and crunch to save a life if you're that obsessive about it.

use the computer for something that makes you enjoy it. not waste power for nothing other than math calculations that help no one other than yourself


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my point exactly....
> 
> a few mins... fine. an hour or so.... fine.
> 
> ...



most true overclockers use 3 hours.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

im a true OCer and i use 24/7 WCG crunching. it helps me, it helps others and its just as good as and priming prog you use.

link is in my sig if you care to give it a try.... unless of course you dont count me as a true OCer.


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im a true OCer and i use 24/7 WCG crunching. it helps me, it helps others and its just as good as and priming prog you use.
> 
> link is in my sig if you care to give it a try.... unless of course you dont count me as a true OCer.



thanks but folding home is fine for me


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

fold on your gpu. crunching makes better use of the cpu than F@H.... even the F@H big dawgs have joined in.


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> fold on your gpu. crunching makes better use of the cpu than F@H.... even the F@H big dawgs have joined in.



I'm sure but I fold on my cpu aswell to each his own. It is all for a good cause.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my point exactly....
> 
> a few mins... fine. an hour or so.... fine.
> 
> ...



that is my stress test, ever since I joined WCG ive been crunching away at 4ghz stable   Cant beat that stability test, plus you are doing good while at it.  Prime?  wasting precious CPU cycles while doing nothing but adding to your elec. bill!  Prime 95 = crap!


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that is my stress test, ever since I joined WCG ive been crunching away at 4ghz stable   Cant beat that stability test, plus you are doing good while at it.  Prime?  wasting precious CPU cycles while doing nothing but adding to your elec. bill!  Prime 95 = crap!



good idea very good idea.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

well im not entirely saying its crap.

im just saying there is no need to run it for days on end.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well im not entirely saying its crap.
> 
> im just saying there is no need to run it for days on end.



  I know dude, I exxagerated.  its is a great stress test, but yeah 99.9% of people over do it.  Prime 95 is a god, if it fails, you fail! wtf


----------



## PaulieG (May 12, 2009)

I'm thinking this bickering is just stupid. Please stop. 

I do follow some of the old school overclocking rules, similar to what Tatty mentioned above. That's the overclocking hobby for me, an overclock that if functional 24/7 because it is truly stable. Now, some people who do 8 hours plus of prime are just obsessive. I do agree that beyond OCCT/prime, WCG is an excellent stability tool that is incredibly useful and helpful.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

well EFF me runnin...


----------



## Binge (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for what its worth...
> 
> 
> here's what i paid for my setup....
> ...



Saying it again.  You paid $150.  That is a $260 mobo.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

i've found more than 5 of them for $150 now. i just decided to get one to see how it worked.


----------



## Wile E (May 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Saying it again.  You paid $150.  That is a $260 mobo.



It's $190 on Newegg.



Fitseries3 said:


> i've found more than 5 of them for $150 now. i just decided to get one to see how it worked.


Used doesn't count. Most people prefer to buy new.


Still, I think I'd rather buy a Gigabyte or DFI for $10 more.


----------



## Binge (May 12, 2009)

$190 isn't bad for what fit is describing.  I'm really happy the boards have less of a gap than most people think.  To push a 920 isn't all that expensive a proposition.   Fit I really appreciate you showing us a new board.  There is a review on Guru3D for the board that praises it highly.  If anyone is interested I suggest you look there as the review is detailed and thorough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

took some of FITS advise and well of course all of you and well I know I have un needed voltage there, but I'll go up little by little see what this puppy can do with some newly learned secrets 

THis should help bring out a couple of more points crunching


----------



## mlee49 (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well EFF me runnin...
> 
> http://www.iamxtreme.net/andre/3540-1.JPG



How'd you get your hands on a Classified?  They handle the cpu overclock like mad!  Dual 8-pin power source's help dont they.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

not mine.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=224305

but that ECS is rockin out... check back a few pages


----------



## Thrackan (May 12, 2009)

Seriously, Crucial is fast!
I ordered on the 10th, scheduled delivery is today!

If the RAM speed is anywhere near the delivery speed this will rawk!


----------



## mudkip (May 12, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Seriously, Crucial is fast!
> I ordered on the 10th, scheduled delivery is today!
> 
> If the RAM speed is anywhere near the delivery speed this will rawk!



Which sticks did you buy?

(deja vu?? )


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Seriously, Crucial is fast!
> I ordered on the 10th, scheduled delivery is today!
> 
> If the RAM speed is anywhere near the delivery speed this will rawk!



  then if thats the case, overnight everything you buy


----------



## mudkip (May 13, 2009)

new record 






8,673

super pi 32m






realtemp


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 13, 2009)

ECS x58... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135229

$189.

good board guys. 


here's a few others...

foxconn flaming blade GTI... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186170

$179

i've also heard that this board....

zotac x58... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500024

is decent ocer as well. $194


----------



## Binge (May 13, 2009)

mudkip said:


> new record
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/346kcvc.png
> 
> ...



Hey mudkip, take a look at my 4.55GHz OC I posted @super pi 1m thread.  Something is wrong with that OC if it's that slow for both 1M and 32M


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 13, 2009)

geeez.... 






memspeed and cpu. fook!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2009)

dang fit, sick.  What you using to cool the xeon?


----------



## Thrackan (May 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> geeez....
> 
> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/3300/wprime220.jpg
> 
> memspeed and cpu. fook!



W00t, over 5!


----------



## mudkip (May 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> Hey mudkip, take a look at my 4.55GHz OC I posted @super pi 1m thread.  Something is wrong with that OC if it's that slow for both 1M and 32M



can you give me the links?


----------



## Binge (May 14, 2009)

mudkip said:


> can you give me the links?



Nevermind Mudkip I'm on drugs I guess.  Seriously I'm sorry, you did a good job.


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2009)

So I've figured my 24/7 overclock is going to be around 3.6 at 1.33Vcore, with ram running at 7/7/7 1.6V.  My temps are idling at 45C and loading at 75 so I'm not to thrilled with that but until I can upgrade my loop I'm sitting still.
Any suggestions on oc or lowering my temps?  Here's a screen shot if you liked to see the numbers:
http://img.techpowerup.org/090514/i7oc.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090514/i7ocwtemps.jpg


Also any suggestions for my loop would be greatly appreciated.  I'm thinking of upgrading the rad to a 120.3 and better fans.  Also thinking about a top, but have no idea how to place it/utilize it.(Help here for sure)


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

fit is that with the ECS board?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2009)

yup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yup.



impressive I must say!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 15, 2009)

If I wanted to go for a water set up for the i7 how much am I looking at for the cost?  I have no idea were to start with h2o, I know I need the h20 block for cpu, gpu, a pump a radiator, and a reservoir, but that is it.  I do not really know where to look for good h20 equipment or who makes good stuff.  Any ideas, I saw some set ups for like 200 bucks but they look like cheapo equipment. Would be a good summer project.


----------



## Binge (May 15, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> If I wanted to go for a water set up for the i7 how much am I looking at for the cost?  I have no idea were to start with h2o, I know I need the h20 block for cpu, gpu, a pump a radiator, and a reservoir, but that is it.  I do not really know where to look for good h20 equipment or who makes good stuff.  Any ideas, I saw some set ups for like 200 bucks but they look like cheapo equipment. Would be a good summer project.



$325+ after shipping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> If I wanted to go for a water set up for the i7 how much am I looking at for the cost?  I have no idea were to start with h2o, I know I need the h20 block for cpu, gpu, a pump a radiator, and a reservoir, but that is it.  I do not really know where to look for good h20 equipment or who makes good stuff.  Any ideas, I saw some set ups for like 200 bucks but they look like cheapo equipment. Would be a good summer project.



Hi Jake.

the stuff you need are correct in your post, minus the GPU block.  Cards don't need to be watercooled.  Many many programs alter fan speed and that is more than good enough.

CPU block a good one (HK 3.0 runs about $80-90, backplate is about another $10.

Many rads work good, HW Labs has a great selection of rads, for an i7 I would go with a 120.3 or a 120.4.  Of course depending on case and many other things you might be forced with a different sized radiator.

Pumps you can get a MCP 655 vario for about $75, some are for sale on the buy/sell/trade forum right now.  If not you can get a MCP 355 with a XSPC top for a bit closer to $100.

Reservoirs, swiftech has a very nifty res on sale at Sidewinders now for $22!!! 


For parts, my favorite store is Sidewinders, i've done business with Gary like two or three times, and honestly I rather buy ice cream of him than anywhere else if he was to sell some 

Link to Sidewinders:
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/

Here are some other stores that offer a great selection on water cooling parts


Petras Tech Shop:
http://www.petrastechshop.com/

Frozen CPU:
http://www.frozencpu.com/

Performance PCS:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php

Browse around, look for some deals and if you want post back with your selection.  We'll give you our thoughts 

ANybody else wanna pitch in some info, please do so.  Got other stores?  Add them in your post also


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> $325+ after shipping.



Binge, you wanna pitch in your findings on the water pumps for Jake to further explain my post? .  I know you had a MCP 655 and switched to a MCP 355 with XSPC top.


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Binge, you wanna pitch in your findings on the water pumps for Jake to further explain my post? .  I know you had a MCP 655 and switched to a MCP 355 with XSPC top.



Head pressure, head pressure, head pressure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Head pressure, head pressure, head pressure.



Correct, but really my apologies.  I am still not to clear on how that works. I know Binge and many of you have explained this but honestly I dont remember.  Thast why I asked for you guys to kinda pitch in some info.


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Correct, but really my apologies.  I am still not to clear on how that works. I know Binge and many of you have explained this but honestly I dont remember.  Thast why I asked for you guys to kinda pitch in some info.



Short version = Pumps better against restriction


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Short version = Pumps better against restriction



gotcha!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks you guys are quick, now how does the set up go?  sometime like res, pump, cpu, radiator and back to res?
Chicken patty I have the same case as you do the thermaltake armor +, so it has the h2o cooling holes in the back and some room for a radiator but I like how you mounted yours on the outside.  Now how much would a radiator like yours cost?  Its big but prob can cool much better than a 2 fan rad.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 15, 2009)

the shorter the tubing the better

i have mine like this

res pump rad cpu rad gpu res 
this way the water is cold when it hits the cpu 

ill be adding a second loop for the gpus only

check the FS threads you can get some sweet deals on cooling gear

CD 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=94001

i bought most of my watercooling stuff here
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g30/Liquid_Cooling.html?id=IvFEwo6r
-------------
what do you guys think of this LOL
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...r_Chassis_Tech_Station.html?id=IvFEwo6r#blank


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Thanks you guys are quick, now how does the set up go?  sometime like res, pump, cpu, radiator and back to res?
> Chicken patty I have the same case as you do the thermaltake armor +, so it has the h2o cooling holes in the back and some room for a radiator but I like how you mounted yours on the outside.  Now how much would a radiator like yours cost?  Its big but prob can cool much better than a 2 fan rad.



I mounted my rad with a Swiftech rad box to the rear case fan on the exterior.  The rad just sits standing up.  THe holes line up perfectly for the lines.

My Rad is $150 i believe at Sidewinders.

Check this thread out, it has a lot of pictures of my rigs and updates, plus you get to see all my components 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82607

some of the original pics have been removed from PHotobucket , but towards the end there are new pics.  If you need a specific picture let me know and i'll get it for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

here, in this pic you can see how my rad is mounted using the swiftech radbox


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here, in this pic you can see how my rad is mounted using the swiftech radbox
> 
> http://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt72/ChickenPatty_01/P5092940resized.jpg



Man CP that's rig is beautiful and I truly mean it looks great. 





Hey just a FYI I have noticed with my new vista ultimate install my overclocking is not as stable as it was with XP. I can easily break 4.0 ghz still but it's not as easy as XP was.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 15, 2009)

My retailer has just confirmed that he is giving me a full refund for the DFi as I said that I didnt wanna risk it with another, I am now torn between either the Gig UD4P or Biostar TPower.


----------



## n-ster (May 15, 2009)

I would say UD4p between the 2  I love Gigs Bios, and OCing is no problem as you can see with SV's UD4P


----------



## freaksavior (May 15, 2009)

mugen 2, 2 x scythe slipstream 110cfm fans.

9 rosewill 75cfm fans.

i7 @ stock 40c idle.


----------



## mlee49 (May 15, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> mugen 2, 2 x scythe slipstream 110cfm fans.
> 
> 9 rosewill 75cfm fans.
> 
> i7 @ stock 40c idle.



Do you think those Slipsreams are better than the S-Flex?  I'm going to pick up a hand full for my rad, maybe the 1600rmp versions.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2009)

i'll tease up 40k a few more times till i show ya the real deal...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 15, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> My retailer has just confirmed that he is giving me a full refund for the DFi as I said that I didnt wanna risk it with another, I am now torn between either the Gig UD4P or Biostar TPower.



I would pick the GIG if I were you, it's a proven and popular boards.

GIG board usually have terrible vdroop, but that doesn't matter in your case, you won't able to cross 4.4GHz that could run an benchmark with aircooler.
I don't know about that Biostar though, did not hear much information about it.


----------



## Thrackan (May 15, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I would pick the GIG if I were you, it's a proven and popular boards.
> 
> GIG board usually have terrible vdroop, but that doesn't matter in your case, you won't able to cross 4.4GHz that could run an benchmark with aircooler.
> I don't know about that Biostar though, did not hear much information about it.



vdroop can be almost completely fixed by using load line calibration in BIOS.
vdrop is what I worry about on my Gig board.
In my case, CPU-Z idle voltage is ~97% of the voltage set in BIOS.


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> My retailer has just confirmed that he is giving me a full refund for the DFi as I said that I didnt wanna risk it with another, I am now torn between either the Gig UD4P or Biostar TPower.



We really do need more benches on the Giga i7 boards. I just got my UD5, but I'm waiting for my new DO chip to fire it up. One thing I can say is that the board is a tank. Easily the heaviest i7 board I've owned, and it's my 4th different board. Very well made, thick PCB.

The Biostar is good, though I don't care for the bios, and mine didn't handle high speed memory very well. 

I'd say get the Giga...


----------



## Thrackan (May 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> We really do need more benches on the Giga i7 boards. I just got my UD5, but I'm waiting for my new DO chip to fire it up. One thing I can say is that the board is a tank. Easily the heaviest i7 board I've owned, and it's my 4th different board. Very well made, thick PCB.



W00t! Finally I can get some comparison material


----------



## kid41212003 (May 15, 2009)

It's 2oz copper... But I think only the UD5 and Extreme have it.



Thrackan said:


> vdroop can be almost completely fixed by using load line calibration in BIOS.
> vdrop is what I worry about on my Gig board.
> In my case, CPU-Z idle voltage is ~97% of the voltage set in BIOS.



I don't think 97% is reasonable. 
~0.020v


----------



## Thrackan (May 15, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> It's 2oz copper... But I think only the UD5 and Extreme have it.



Nope, UD = Ultra Durable series, which, in the case of 1366 boards at least, means 2oz copper.
So UD5*, UD4* and UD3* should all be 2oz PCB's. My UD3R is at least.


----------



## Thrackan (May 15, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> It's 2oz copper... But I think only the UD5 and Extreme have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tested on several voltages and vDrop ranging from 97.1% to 97.5%. It might be that the range I tested wasn't big enough yet as I was actually conducting another test at the same time, but these are my numbers on the UD3R:


```
1.25    BIOS 1.216 CPU-Z .034 difference = 97.28%
1.15    BIOS 1.120 CPU-Z .030 difference = 97.39%
1.05    BIOS 1.024 CPU-Z .026  difference = 97.52%
1.0375 BIOS 1.008 CPU-Z .0295 difference = 97.16%
```

I know this is just a small test, but I was actually testing to find the lowest voltage my CPU would run stock speeds on at that time.

Please note that the vDroop was *almost* not present. The idle/load voltages monitored in CPU-Z sometimes didn't change at all, sometimes small differences, but I didn't put that on paper.

EDIT: found some vDroop notes:


```
idle 1.216 load 1.200
idle 1.120 load 1.120 (no droop)
idle 1.024 load 1.008
idle 1.008 load 0.992
```

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2009)

more tease...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 15, 2009)

Lower shader clock and only few more CPU MHz got you another ~200 GPU score.

Obviously CPU bottlenecked, HT should worth ~200MHz CPU clock (at least in my case), did you try running it with HT On?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2009)

gets too hot with HT on. need too much volts too.

im just playing around today. no serious stuff. if i wanted to i could. i just dont feel like it.

im just toying with this ECS x58. it runs great.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 15, 2009)

For the heatkiller 3.0 lga1366 cpu block, what are the major difference between the one for 90 bucks and the one for 60 bucks, one looks like it is all copper, but that seems like it is it to me.  I was also looking at the swifttech gtz for 70 bucks, it looks like a good one and saw some people here had/have one.  But the heatkiller looks nicer, big difference in performance? 
Also a quad fan rad too much for just cooling the i7, or it is fine?  Not sure if I would be going overkill with that big rad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2009)

quad rad is great for i7.

the 90$ HK3 is all copper while the LT for $60 is copper base with a delrin top. both are same other than that. 

no real need for the copper top unless you want that look.


----------



## freaksavior (May 15, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Do you think those Slipsreams are better than the S-Flex?  I'm going to pick up a hand full for my rad, maybe the 1600rmp versions.



I dont know. i haven't had the others. i don think that these are loud. 

Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" Case Fan - Retail

i cant hear them over the rest of the fans i got.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Man CP that's rig is beautiful and I truly mean it looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks dude, Means a lot 

I dont know if you saw my cooling thread, it has lotta more pics, check the last pages.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82607



Fitseries3 said:


> i'll tease up 40k a few more times till i show ya the real deal...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090515/Capture011.jpg



  how dare you tease us like that!


----------



## freaksavior (May 16, 2009)

does my temps seem about right? ambient is 72-74f


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> does my temps seem about right? ambient is 72-74f



where did you post your temps?


----------



## Binge (May 16, 2009)

For anyone with a DFI UT.  Do this fix ASAP.






I'm not sure how it is with other motherboards but the difference this made on my DFI is crazy.  Stability and speed are the main differences.  I can get lower voltages on my DRAM and the DRAM can work at tighter timings.  Going to try for a max OC now.


----------



## Thrackan (May 16, 2009)

Did you turn 5VSB on or off?


----------



## Binge (May 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Did you turn 5VSB on or off?



ON  There'd be no reason to change it from default otherwise.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> We really do need more benches on the Giga i7 boards. I just got my UD5, but I'm waiting for my new DO chip to fire it up. One thing I can say is that the board is a tank. Easily the heaviest i7 board I've owned, and it's my 4th different board. Very well made, thick PCB.
> 
> The Biostar is good, though I don't care for the bios, and mine didn't handle high speed memory very well.
> 
> I'd say get the Giga...



yeah, thanks, I had pretty much come to that conclusion, my only real experience of gigabyte was my old x38 DQ6 which was just about one of the best boards I have ever owned, as you have the 5 I will get the UD4P as I dont need ESata and we can run a few benches, I will order mine this weekend, should be here by mid week


----------



## freaksavior (May 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> mugen 2, 2 x scythe slipstream 110cfm fans.
> 
> 9 rosewill 75cfm fans.
> 
> i7 @ stock 40c idle.



here

im just thinking 40c idle @ stock is a bit high for the cooler...


----------



## trt740 (May 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> yeah, thanks, I had pretty much come to that conclusion, my only real experience of gigabyte was my old x38 DQ6 which was just about one of the best boards I have ever owned, as you have the 5 I will get the UD4P as I dont need ESata and we can run a few benches, I will order mine this weekend, should be here by mid week



hey tatty have you noticed 3gb on vista is not snappy unless you close some programs


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

anyone have a few 6pin pcie connectors i can have?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> here
> 
> im just thinking 40c idle @ stock is a bit high for the cooler...



bro these chips run really hot bro, at 4ghz 1.32v, I idle at just under 40ºc.  I am on water, go figure.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 17, 2009)

Hey I was wondering if I can get some input.  I think I found my CPU block and my radiator that I might use, wanted some opinions on what you think of performance.  CPU Block Rad
I also might be getting a d0 soon, I heard those have more heat out, but I might be able to get a high oc without the heat being too bad.


----------



## dark2099 (May 17, 2009)

Good choice for both for both block and rad, what fans are you going to get?  I just got my D0, and its OCs better than my C0 did and better than the 940 I have too.  Temps are better since I'm at lower volts anyway.


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone have a few 6pin pcie connectors i can have?



You mean 6 pin psu pci-e adapters? PM me your addy, and I'll get a few out to you. Just pay the shipping.


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> hey tatty have you noticed 3gb on vista is not snappy unless you close some programs



Really? I've never noticed that.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 17, 2009)

I dont know what fans would be the best.  I really like the Delta's but I do not want to pay 100 bucks for fans.  So I was more leaning towards the Ultra Kaze's 3k Rpm's.  Or I do have 2 s-flex's here already and i can get some more to add to it, truthfully I do not know what the best fans would be.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

try ebay. you really need to learn to be more resourceful. if you pay full price for everything you are going to go broke real fast.... like other ppl have in the past.


----------



## dark2099 (May 17, 2009)

I am running Ultra Kaze's on my rads, 6 in total and they do a great job, might want to get a fan controller to go with them so you can adjust to your liking.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

i ran 6 ultra kazes on my old setup. i now run 10 delta 140mm's that are 72db each... but i run them at half speed/voltage. they are still around 42db


----------



## fire2havoc (May 17, 2009)

Ultra Kazes are too loud for my taste. I recently got the Scythe S-Flex SFF21F (1600rpm) and haven't looked back.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 17, 2009)

I found someone selling some san aces they are 120mm by 38mm, and they are the 88cfm at 1900rpm fans they look nice.  They do not have a fan control lead on them, only a blue and red wire, which makes me think they are older with the 2 wire setup.  here is a pic http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1988/sanace004.jpg  They seem like some nice fans to put on that gtx 480, look like they have some good static pressure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

jake the setup is good bro.  But like FIT said, you might find some good deals dude, look around.  However, I have the same rad bro and that thing is a monster.  I have said for a long time the culprit of my average temps is my CPU block (Apogee GTZ).  HOwever somebody on here told me and linked me to this review.  Might have been over at the RRR forums (Real Rod Riders) 

Check out this review, for the GTX 480 to be efficient it has to have very high flow fans, so ultra kaze is what everyone recommended me.

http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/HWlabs480GTX-Review.html


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

Hey does anyone knows how to know your VID ?
I hear something about realtemp but my VID doesn't show up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Hey does anyone knows how to know your VID ?
> I hear something about realtemp but my VID doesn't show up.



this is explained in the very early stages of this thread, I really don't know where to look though, if possible to look.  Search VID in this thread, you should find the answer.


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> this is explained in the very early stages of this thread, I really don't know where to look though, if possible to look.  Search VID in this thread, you should find the answer.



I did , nothing came up. or is it because of the time


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I did , nothing came up. or is it because of the time



there is something about VID on page 1, I just saw it.


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> there is something about VID on page 1, I just saw it.



Sorry but there's nothing about getting info about your VID


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 17, 2009)

Now for the pump I was looking at the MCP655 the one with the speed control.  It is only a few bucks more at this point, but if I dont get it on sale I might just get the regular one without the speed control.  They seem like nice pumps and I see or hear many people having them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Now for the pump I was looking at the MCP655 the one with the speed control.  It is only a few bucks more at this point, but if I dont get it on sale I might just get the regular one without the speed control.  They seem like nice pumps and I see or hear many people having them.



its a great pump, but a MCP 355 with a xspc top performs better, its been proven here


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

I'm getting tired of talking about pumps and rads all the time.

As I said before:



mudkip said:


> Excuse me but why it's all about watercooling all the time , isn't this supposed to be about i7 overclocking , and yes cooling is a part of overclocking but i think that this is going way too offtopic.


----------



## t_ski (May 17, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Now for the pump I was looking at the MCP655 the one with the speed control.  It is only a few bucks more at this point, but if I dont get it on sale I might just get the regular one without the speed control.  They seem like nice pumps and I see or hear many people having them.



655 is with the speed control (iirc) and the 655 B is without.  The one without is like the variable version set on 4, so the extra is worth it to me.  Given the big rad you're looking at, it might help.  If you want to only buy the pump, that is.  Everyone else swears by the 355 18W with the extra top.


----------



## Binge (May 17, 2009)

Or you could get a MCP355 with top and beat both the D5 Vario AND Fixed Speed.


----------



## t_ski (May 17, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Everyone else swears by the 355 18W with the extra top.





Binge said:


> Or you could get a MCP355 with top and beat both the D5 Vario AND Fixed Speed.



That's what I said


----------



## freaksavior (May 17, 2009)

Here is my temps


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I'm getting tired of talking about pumps and rads all the time.
> 
> As I said before:



i sorta agree.

i7 really doesnt need water unless you are trying to run 4.4ghz+


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i sorta agree.
> 
> i7 really doesnt need water unless you are trying to run 4.4ghz+



i dont know dude, if im getting the temps im getting on water, I would imagine even with the best air cooler.


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

[Core i7] Watercooling discussion thread

here


----------



## Binge (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i dont know dude, if im getting the temps im getting on water, I would imagine even with the best air cooler.



You know I agree, and I also agree it's a huge part about overclocking.  Temperatures become a barrier at times to the electrical operation of devices.  I wonder what differences in stability get to be like from air to water or if it even matters.  eva2000 has done most if not all of his overclocks on AIR just using a TRUE and he reached 4.7GHz.

Most of what I do I wouldn't imagine running my i7 faster than it is because it behaves so well at 4.2GHz.  The ram is at the sweet spot of 1600 MHz which allows for tight timings and great bandwidth.  I saw an article that showed the benefit of running ram faster vs tighter at speeds above 1333.  What I got out of it was that 1600MHz with cas 6 latency would be an optimal scenario.  From what I can see there are even a few new kits available that reach 1600MHz at timings of 6-6-5-12.  This is seriously a lot of improvement over such a small window of time.  Back in december it would be lucky to get a 3GB kit of cas 8 1600 MHz for under $150, and I have to say even those kits are piles of stink compared to what's out there today.  I'm going to do a small comparison in a second.  I hope you all appreciate it


----------



## Binge (May 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> You know I agree, and I also agree it's a huge part about overclocking.  Temperatures become a barrier at times to the electrical operation of devices.  I wonder what differences in stability get to be like from air to water or if it even matters.  eva2000 has done most if not all of his overclocks on AIR just using a TRUE and he reached 4.7GHz.
> 
> Most of what I do I wouldn't imagine running my i7 faster than it is because it behaves so well at 4.2GHz.  The ram is at the sweet spot of 1600 MHz which allows for tight timings and great bandwidth.  I saw an article that showed the benefit of running ram faster vs tighter at speeds above 1333.  What I got out of it was that 1600MHz with cas 6 latency would be an optimal scenario.  From what I can see there are even a few new kits available that reach 1600MHz at timings of 6-6-5-12.  This is seriously a lot of improvement over such a small window of time.  Back in december it would be lucky to get a 3GB kit of cas 8 1600 MHz for under $150, and I have to say even those kits are piles of stink compared to what's out there today.  I'm going to do a small comparison in a second.  I hope you all appreciate it



Soooo.... you're all going to laugh   Super tight timings on ram?  Pshhhh.... uber high frequency? Meh....  So I chose to test a CPU benchmark and a gaming benchmark to see if there was much of a difference between ram timings and frequency and if it really made as much or more difference than the frequency of the i7 itself.  Here's the results!

*i7 920 @ 4.2GHz  Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 6-7-6-15*





Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz @ 4200 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 6.00 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 0 MB
Video Processor: NVxx
Driver version: 8.15.11.8585 (20090501020200.000000-000)
Motherboard: DFI DFI LP UT X58 1.0

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 1882, Recorded Time: 56.90s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 43.65s, Average FPS: 43.12
    Min FPS: 33.31 at frame 1638, Max FPS: 52.76 at frame 1560
    Average Tri/Sec: 24930622, Tri/Frame: 578174
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
    Play Time: 41.36s, Average FPS: 45.50
    Min FPS: 33.31 at frame 1638, Max FPS: 53.60 at frame 1525
    Average Tri/Sec: 26294232, Tri/Frame: 577846
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
    Play Time: 41.36s, Average FPS: 45.50
    Min FPS: 33.31 at frame 1638, Max FPS: 54.86 at frame 1570
    Average Tri/Sec: 26403556, Tri/Frame: 580313
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

05/17/2009 07:29:24 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 33.31 Max: 54.23 Avg: 45.50 ]


*i7 920 @ 4.2GHz  Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 8-8-8-24*





Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz @ 4200 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 6.00 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 0 MB
Video Processor: NVxx
Driver version: 8.15.11.8585 (20090501020200.000000-000)
Motherboard: DFI DFI LP UT X58 1.0

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 1882, Recorded Time: 56.90s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 43.41s, Average FPS: 43.35
    Min FPS: 35.27 at frame 1367, Max FPS: 53.49 at frame 1565
    Average Tri/Sec: 24598810, Tri/Frame: 567448
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.33
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
    Play Time: 41.30s, Average FPS: 45.56
    Min FPS: 35.16 at frame 1655, Max FPS: 53.59 at frame 1524
    Average Tri/Sec: 26746064, Tri/Frame: 586997
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
    Play Time: 41.35s, Average FPS: 45.51
    Min FPS: 35.16 at frame 1655, Max FPS: 53.93 at frame 1571
    Average Tri/Sec: 26130090, Tri/Frame: 574143
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.33
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

05/17/2009 07:07:11 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 35.16 Max: 53.76 Avg: 45.54 ]

*i7 920 @ 4.2GHz  Kingston HyperX 2000MHz 8-8-8-24*





Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz @ 4200 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 6.00 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 0 MB
Video Processor: NVxx
Driver version: 8.15.11.8585 (20090501020200.000000-000)
Motherboard: DFI DFI LP UT X58 1.0

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 1882, Recorded Time: 56.90s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 42.89s, Average FPS: 43.88
    Min FPS: 33.91 at frame 1635, Max FPS: 53.80 at frame 1553
    Average Tri/Sec: 25446648, Tri/Frame: 579873
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
    Play Time: 41.20s, Average FPS: 45.68
    Min FPS: 33.91 at frame 1635, Max FPS: 53.80 at frame 1553
    Average Tri/Sec: 26388626, Tri/Frame: 577728
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
    Play Time: 41.35s, Average FPS: 45.51
    Min FPS: 33.91 at frame 1635, Max FPS: 54.97 at frame 1563
    Average Tri/Sec: 26367188, Tri/Frame: 579353
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

05/17/2009 07:49:14 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 33.91 Max: 54.39 Avg: 45.60 ]
*
i7 920 @ 4.0GHz  Kingston HyperX 2000MHz 8-8-8-24*





Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz @ 4000 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 6.00 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 0 MB
Video Processor: NVxx
Driver version: 8.15.11.8585 (20090501020200.000000-000)
Motherboard: DFI DFI LP UT X58 1.0

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 1882, Recorded Time: 56.90s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 42.77s, Average FPS: 44.00
    Min FPS: 33.55 at frame 1631, Max FPS: 54.44 at frame 1548
    Average Tri/Sec: 25262982, Tri/Frame: 574157
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.33
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
    Play Time: 41.61s, Average FPS: 45.23
    Min FPS: 33.55 at frame 1631, Max FPS: 54.69 at frame 1568
    Average Tri/Sec: 26344398, Tri/Frame: 582456
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
    Play Time: 41.51s, Average FPS: 45.34
    Min FPS: 33.55 at frame 1631, Max FPS: 54.69 at frame 1568
    Average Tri/Sec: 26135890, Tri/Frame: 576426
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

05/17/2009 07:40:19 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 33.55 Max: 54.69 Avg: 45.29 ]


Video card was a GTX295 at stock settings.  The only changes to the bios were to change the timing and frequency of the ram and CPU on the last test.  The last test reveals that most benchmarks will be affected by CPU frequency instead of ram frequency.  I am more surprised that this D0 can run at 4.2GHz with 2000Mhz ram   That alone is a bright shiny beacon of niceness that came out of this abyssmal line of testing.  Why am I less enthusiastic about my 50nm Elpida HyperX ram modules?  Well I think the results speak for themselves   Happy overclocking!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

thats what i been demonstrating for a few months now...

expensive parts are just that.... EXPENSIVE. no added bonus for the extra money.

i bet i could easily match anyones system with my low budget parts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Binge, so that just shows that more memoery speed and looser timings is not necessarily better.  Better to run lower speed but tighter timings, am I correct?


----------



## Binge (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> thats what i been demonstrating for a few months now...
> 
> expensive parts are just that.... EXPENSIVE. no added bonus for the extra money.
> 
> i bet i could easily match anyones system with my low budget parts.





Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Binge, so that just shows that more memoery speed and looser timings is not necessarily better.  Better to run lower speed but tighter timings, am I correct?



Actually CP it's what Fit is hinting at.  The cas 8 1600Mhz memory performs within less than 1% of the high dollar 2000Mhz and even at slower speeds with tighter timings you won't see any significant performance increase save a "feel" that it's a little more responsive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> Actually CP it's what Fit is hinting at.  The cas 8 1600Mhz memory performs within less than 1% of the high dollar 2000Mhz and even at slower speeds with tighter timings you won't see any significant performance increase save a "feel" that it's a little more responsive.



then this fucker had a point the whole way here 

Yeah I always thought so too, thanks to FIT, i know have my eyes wide open on RAM at least.


----------



## Binge (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> then this fucker had a point the whole way here
> 
> Yeah I always thought so too, thanks to FIT, i know have my eyes wide open on RAM at least.



Well since we've been talking a lot of smack on motherboards too it seems that the real key to the i7 is... well the individual i7 processor.  How's that for obvious?  

I'm interested to hear about more overclocking results, but I hear a number of people claim difficulty overclocking the i7.  I also believe that once someone understands the basics of the bios and relation between the voltages to parts of the CPU then overclocking becomes even simpler than any previous chipset.  The only real exception would be getting a dead or failing component, but the overclocker can hardly be blamed for that happening.


----------



## Thrackan (May 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well since we've been talking a lot of smack on motherboards too it seems that the real key to the i7 is... well the individual i7 processor.  How's that for obvious?
> 
> ...



Which makes perfect sense since the chip has the memory controller built in.

Basically i7 has 2 major points that make it differ from earlier chips (at least up until today):
- 1 chipset (X58) which is the same for every board.
This means that, to a certain extent of course, every motherboard should be the same in performance. Obvious reasons like bad heatsinks or other components could be the exception.
Basically motherboard choice is up to taste and features.

- the on-chip memory controller which negates the effects of "bad" north- or southbridges on memory speed.
Because the mem controller is Intel spec and the chipset is too, the only thing that might be any difference is really bad RAM sticks.

My conclusion here is that Intel finally decided to make a complete backbone in the shape of X58+i7 in order to make sure they sell you a performance set of hardware.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

now they just need to fix the BCLK problem so we can see 250+ bclk.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 17, 2009)

Any idea why we can't adjust the QPI link speed below x36? I think that's the major problem why getting high BCLK so hard...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

they forgot to put a lower multi.


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Any idea why we can't adjust the QPI link speed below x36?



to make us buy cpu's with unlocked multipliers


----------



## Binge (May 17, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Any idea why we can't adjust the QPI link speed below x36? I think that's the major problem why getting high BCLK so hard...



That's not a problem with the D0 as I proved earlier with a 4.2GHz overclock with x10 memory.  My qpi is working at 4GHz, so close to the maximum for the 920.



mudkip said:


> to make us buy cpu's with unlocked multipliers



You can unlock the core multi but the qpi multi doesn't go any below x36 even for the extreme chips.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

if they added a 34x and 32x multi to the bios i bet we would see 240-260bclk


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> Soooo.... you're all going to laugh   Super tight timings on ram?  Pshhhh.... uber high frequency? Meh....  So I chose to test a CPU benchmark and a gaming benchmark to see if there was much of a difference between ram timings and frequency and if it really made as much or more difference than the frequency of the i7 itself.  Here's the results!
> 
> *i7 920 @ 4.2GHz  Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 6-7-6-15*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/ramtimingsvscoreclock1.png
> ...



I did a similar test a couple of weeks back, and I wish I had posted it. It proves that there is no need for  expensive DDR3 for this platform. I do think that motherboard choice is important. I have noticed some disparity in various boards BCLK when using the same chip. This does not mean that more expensive is better. Hell, my Asus gene was $240, and schooled my $280 Blood Rage in stable BCLK.


----------



## n-ster (May 17, 2009)

I would like to know... how much difference can a X58 board make? say I run an i7 (c0/c1) at 3.8ghz or 4ghz... from board to board, I'm guessing you would need different vcores... would this make much of a difference?

So say the ECS is board will do fine?

Also, for i7s life span, what temps/vcore max would you need so the i7 lasts you 5 yrs? Say using a S1283V C0/C1 stepping

Is it safe to have a 4ghz i7 at 80C full load? willl it last at least 5 yrs?


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I would like to know... how much difference can a X58 board make? say I run an i7 (c0/c1) at 3.8ghz or 4ghz... from board to board, I'm guessing you would need different vcores... would this make much of a difference?
> 
> So say the ECS is board will do fine?
> 
> ...



My i7 gets 78-80 degrees on full load.

will it last 5 years? i don't care because by that time I'll have another CPU anyway


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> hey tatty have you noticed 3gb on vista is not snappy unless you close some programs



I find it OK but Win 7 feels a little better, do you have 32 or 64 bit?

As an aside, I have ordered the UD4P, it will be here on Tuesday, I am ready for a whole new overclocking lesson


----------



## aquax (May 17, 2009)

need help please, I don't know which board to choose for my i7 build

1- Gigabyte EX58-UD4P
2- ASUS P6T DELUXE V1


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

aquax said:


> need help please, I don't know which board to choose for my i7 build
> 
> 1- Gigabyte EX58-UD4P
> 2- ASUS P6T DELUXE V1



Do some research, but my opinion : UD4P


----------



## Thrackan (May 17, 2009)

aquax said:


> need help please, I don't know which board to choose for my i7 build
> 
> 1- Gigabyte EX58-UD4P
> 2- ASUS P6T DELUXE V1



If both boards have the features you want, go with the cheaper one.

But, as mentioned, it is important you do your own research. For i7 boards, ask yourself the following:
- Does the board have all the features I want? PCI-E slots? SATA RAID? Fan connectors? Etc etc...
- Does the board look ugly enough not to buy it?

If both boards are still in your list and have about the same price tag, double check the layout of the boards. Little things like IDE connector placement can be annoying sometimes.

And if you still have more than 1 board on the list, either flip a coin or go with the cheapest one. Or the colour that matches your case. Or the one that's best available at your favourite store. Maybe even the one that delivers the best extras in the box...


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2009)

From what I've heard from a trusted member, the UD4 has a high max BCLK, and since it's built similar to the UD5 (which I have), it's a very well built tank.


----------



## aquax (May 17, 2009)

thanks guys, I'm going with the UD4P


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

see...... some can do it.... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=224581

i want ALL to do it.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> That's not a problem with the D0 as I proved earlier with a 4.2GHz overclock with x10 memory.  My qpi is working at 4GHz, so close to the maximum for the 920.
> 
> You can unlock the core multi but the qpi multi doesn't go any below x36 even for the extreme chips.


If i'm not wrong, 
QPI is the point-to-point technology that connects your cpu to your memory, northbridge, and southbridge. Uncore is the part of the cpu that has the L3 cache and memory controller.

And, Uncore is adjustable freely, but not QPI (not below x36). At 200 BCLK and x36 QPI multi, we have QPI running at 7.2GT/s or 3600MHz, a really high speed compare to default clock.

I can't find any other reason why the Extreme chip can clock alot higher except that its QPI link speed always alot lower.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Which makes perfect sense since the chip has the memory controller built in.
> 
> Basically i7 has 2 major points that make it differ from earlier chips (at least up until today):
> - 1 chipset (X58) which is the same for every board.
> ...



I agree completely....... however, once you get past the cooling solutions for a particular motherboard, throw out the "accessories" that come with the various models which pretty much determine the price point, such as Esata, Wifi, dual or even Tri Lan, what it really comes down to is BIOS and BIOS coding which = Stability which of course equals overclocking success.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

i have something for you guys.......


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> From what I've heard from a trusted member, the UD4 has a high max BCLK, and since it's built similar to the UD5 (which I have), it's a very well built tank.



Is it not actually identical apart from the fact it has less accesories such as Esata etc?  The BIOSes I know are identical as too is the cooling I think.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have something for you guys.......



Continue.......


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

i'll show this first.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRG2a9pXFaU
GAH! too dark. damn youtube!
then this....

4.33ghz....


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2009)

Fit, off topic a bit, but I know you had GTX260's in SLi and Tri  SLi, I have been offered a very good deal on 2 brand new Gainward 216SP 260GTX Golden Samples with factory fitted aftermarket coolers that my contact guarentees will do 770mhz, what I really want to know is how well you found they scaled?  The reviews at stock I have read show they just pip the GTX295 in most things and I can get the 2 of them for the price of a 285.

My Thermaltake Toughpower 750W should take them with a bit to spare, from what I have read,  in systems with an i7 at 4gig and cards on max overclock the load is around 600-650W.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

yes its on water.. but only a pa160, laing d5 and a HK3.

the sound in the vid is the 400cfm delta on top of the 295s.

this ECS x58 rocks


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Fit, off topic a bit, but I know you had GTX260's in SLi and Tri  SLi, I have been offered a very good deal on 2 brand new Gainward 216SP 260GTX Golden Samples with factory fitted aftermarket coolers that my contact guarentees will do 770mhz, what I really want to know is how well you found they scaled?  The reviews at stock I have read show they just pip the GTX295 in most things and I can get the 2 of them for the price of a 285.
> 
> My Thermaltake Toughpower 750W should take them with a bit to spare, from what I have read,  in systems with an i7 at 4gig and cards on max overclock the load is around 600-650W.



if you are getting that good of a deal then you wont have any  problem selling them if they dont live up to your expectations.

they sound pretty sick though. i'd say do it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooooo

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Ffffffffffffffffff

Ggggggggggg

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)




----------



## n-ster (May 17, 2009)

I agree with you... OMFG 

Congratz


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

FIT is theee man, amazing job my friend!!!


----------



## n-ster (May 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> FIT is theee man, amazing job my friend!!!



Yup everyone agrees with that


----------



## 4x4n (May 18, 2009)

Ok Fit, quit screwing around with the benches and get this thing crunching!


----------



## n-ster (May 18, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Ok Fit, quit screwing around with the benches and get this thing crunching!



He's probably already doing that


----------



## mlee49 (May 18, 2009)

Holy hell Fit the overclock on that card is crazy!!!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 18, 2009)

Any chances that RMAing an i7 c0 step to Intel that a D0 step will come back to replace the "broken" one?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2009)

maybe in about 6 months after they sell all the C0s

it HAS TO be dead though or they wont take it.


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

My cpu is just not as stable under Vista anyone know why? and has anyone ever had the same results.


----------



## Binge (May 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> My cpu is just not as stable under Vista anyone know why? and has anyone ever had the same results.



My cpu has been rock solid in all OS, so I wouldn't know why that is unless there is a driver conflict that's causing driver bluescreens.


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> My cpu has been rock solid in all OS, so I wouldn't know why that is unless there is a driver conflict that's causing driver bluescreens.



I think my ram doesn't like vista and it might not be my cpu.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 18, 2009)

Maybe because different OSes use the CPU in a different way, and if you crash in one of them, that's mean your CPU is not really stable?


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Maybe because different OSes use the CPU in a different way, and if you crash in one of them, that's mean your CPU is not really stable?



nope just found out this is a common problem with x64 os.


----------



## Binge (May 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> nope just found out this is a common problem with x64 os.



What is a common problem with x64 OS?  I'm rock solid


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> nope just found out this is a common problem with x64 os.



Hmm, I've never heard that. I've not had a problem under Vista 64.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hmm, I've never heard that. I've not had a problem under Vista 64.



the little while that I used it I never had a problem neither.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 18, 2009)

I have this problem, but it does not happen with Vista x64, but with XP instead. I can OC higher with Vista, but not XP.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2009)

im looking for max bclk...


----------



## mudkip (May 18, 2009)

I couldn't POST over 223


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2009)

Could you guys with the sweet crucial 1333mhz 6gig kits just check the linky please and confirm if this is the stuff and what you have found it will do in the terms of max mhz and tightest timings........................................

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159890


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2009)

get the 1066 if its cheaper.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> get the 1066 if its cheaper.



Same chips I take it then?


----------



## Thrackan (May 18, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Could you guys with the sweet crucial 1333mhz 6gig kits just check the linky please and confirm if this is the stuff and what you have found it will do in the terms of max mhz and tightest timings........................................
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159890



Click

I bought directly from Crucial EU but Ebuyer seems cheaper 
Actually the 1333 sets are getting cheaper than the 1066 sets atm. I didn't look and picked the 1066's instead of the 1333's but who cares.

Crucial EU sends zippin' fast though!

I'm still to test timings/speeds but I'm not overclocking lately


----------



## mudkip (May 18, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Click
> 
> I bought directly from Crucial EU but Ebuyer seems cheaper
> Actually the 1333 sets are getting cheaper than the 1066 sets atm. I didn't look and picked the 1066's instead of the 1333's but who cares.
> ...



no overclocking? :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Same chips I take it then?



yep


----------



## Thrackan (May 18, 2009)

mudkip said:


> no overclocking? :shadedshu



Currently not bothered. Need a new spark of enthousiasm.


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> My cpu is just not as stable under Vista anyone know why? and has anyone ever had the same results.





trt740 said:


> I think my ram doesn't like vista and it might not be my cpu.





trt740 said:


> nope just found out this is a common problem with x64 os.



If it's not a driver or software conflict or dying hardware, then your OC wasn't stable to begin with. Vista x64 just needs a 100% stable OC. 99.9% doesn't cut it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/568916.png[/url]



good job FIT!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im looking for max bclk...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/Capture017.jpg




Actually thats a really good idea and would give a fantastic idea on x58 motherboard capabilities, why not add a table to post 1 on max Bclk's for  us all to input our efforts.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2009)

whats funny is it was rock solid stable at 222bclk but 223 NO POST


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Actually thats a really good idea and would give a fantastic idea on x58 motherboard capabilities, why not add a table to post 1 on max Bclk's for  us all to input our efforts.



I agree, along with some of our rigs specs would help too I would say.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree, along with some of our rigs specs would help too I would say.



I would be happy to maintain and update it, sometimes some statisticle info might save a new member having to read thousands of posts to find a simple answer on "what motherboard should I buy........  blah blah"


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I would be happy to maintain and update it, sometimes some statisticle info might save a new member having to read thousands of posts to find a simple answer on "what motherboard should I buy........  blah blah"



great.  So whos first.  Ill try mine when I get new ram, I have my old corsairs in there and they suck compared to my PI's.  I just need over 3gb of RAM so thats why.


----------



## mudkip (May 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats funny is it was rock solid stable at 222bclk but 223 NO POST



I told you so hahaha


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Actually thats a really good idea and would give a fantastic idea on x58 motherboard capabilities, why not add a table to post 1 on max Bclk's for  us all to input our efforts.



That's a good idea! Anyone wanna volunteer to start and maintain it?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's a good idea! Anyone wanna volunteer to start and maintain it?



I will but I will need access to it if it's to be in here unless we start a new thread..... what you think?


----------



## Binge (May 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I will but I will need access to it if it's to be in here unless we start a new thread..... what you think?



I think a new thread is the way to go except for ONE issue.  After everyone who wants to post their max bclk posts their max bclk then we wait until there are any changes or newcomers and it gets lost in the sea of archives


----------



## Tatty_One (May 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> I think a new thread is the way to go except for ONE issue.  After everyone who wants to post their max bclk posts their max bclk then we wait until there are any changes or newcomers and it gets lost in the sea of archives



Yeah thats a good point and needs some thought I think.......


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah thats a good point and needs some thought I think.......



No problem there Tatty. If you start the thread and maintain it, I'll make it a sticky. That way, it can't get lost. If for some reason you have trouble editing it, I'll have your back. 

Edit: Actually, since it's not my section, We'll have to ask sneeky to sticky it. Shouldn't be a problem though.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No problem there Tatty. If you start the thread and maintain it, I'll make it a sticky. That way, it can't get lost. If for some reason you have trouble editing it, I'll have your back.
> 
> Edit: Actually, since it's not my section, We'll have to ask sneeky to sticky it. Shouldn't be a problem though.



Ok, I will start it either tonite or tomorrow, maybe Dark would be good enough to link it from Post 1 here when I have done it.


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

Here's my new DO after just 30 minutes of tweaking. So far, it's stable after 35 minutes of WCG. It's running on my new Giga UD5. So far, I'm very impressed with the chip and the board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2009)

nice.

anyone looking for a D0 920.....

microcenter has them on sale for $199 in store only.


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> If it's not a driver or software conflict or dying hardware, then your OC wasn't stable to begin with. Vista x64 just needs a 100% stable OC. 99.9% doesn't cut it.



You are incorrect my old overclock was 12 hours prime blend stable under Windows xp, check with Dalmut , it is common  and a known problem with cpus that get near the 4.0ghz clock speed with x64 operating systems not being as stable. Also check with Fits and see whats his definition of stable?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's my new DO after just 30 minutes of tweaking. So far, it's stable after 35 minutes of WCG. It's running on my new Giga UD5. So far, I'm very impressed with the chip and the board.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/donew2.png



  just lovely !!


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's my new DO after just 30 minutes of tweaking. So far, it's stable after 35 minutes of WCG. It's running on my new Giga UD5. So far, I'm very impressed with the chip and the board.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/donew2.png



very nice


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

OK. This is just craziness. Just look at the vcore at this speed....


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK. This is just craziness. Just look at the vcore at this speed....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/newdo3.png



hey Paul I know the goal is folding but try prime it still stresses the chip more as does occt. Still very nice. I just tried your settings on my do and they work as well with bonic but not with occt or prime 95.


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> hey Paul I know the goal is folding but try prime it still stresses the chip more as does occt. Still very nice.



Actually, with each of the 3 i7 chips I've owned, WCG averages 3-4c hotter than OCCT. Man, I was due a good chip!


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, with each of the 3 i7 chips I've owned, WCG averages 3-4c hotter than OCCT.



yes it does but try it and see temps is not the only factor here. Who knows your chips may be better than mine.


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2009)

I also see BOINC being a bigger punisher than anything. Remember you have to turn it to 100%/


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK. This is just craziness. Just look at the vcore at this speed....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/newdo3.png



lets see some serious OCs then man


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> yes it does but try it and see temps is not the only factor here.



You are correct there. I'm planning to do some OCCT runs tomorrow, but first I wanted to get some of my WCG numbers up.


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You are correct there. I'm planning to do some OCCT runs tomorrow, but first I wanted to get some of my WCG numbers up.



hey whats stable right? if it works it works.  Very nice results and you  inspired me to up my chip a bit and it's stable for crunching at these speeds as well so thx.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2009)

i have a whole new rig on the way if anyone is interested.


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> hey whats stable right? if it works it works.



Nah, I want "old school" stability. The fact that I'm running 15 minutes on WCG right now, shows that it is reasonably stable for now. I will thoroughly test it over the next few days. I do have a feeling that I have one hell of a chip here. I'm liking the Gigabyte bios too. They've really cleaned it up for i7 offerings. I'll certainly appreciate the dual bios feature when I really start to push things.


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2009)

I think it's because with 32 bit your not using the total chip/ only half of it.

So when you oc under a 32bit os it's like benching on a quad with two cores turned off, and entering 64 os you have all 4 running. So of course your not gong to get as high because you have more shit going on.


----------



## fire2havoc (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK. This is just craziness. Just look at the vcore at this speed....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/newdo3.png



My C0 is getting 3.8GHz at that exact same voltage. Good job with your D0!


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I think it's because with 32 bit your not using the total chip/ only half of it.
> 
> So when you oc under a 32bit os it's like benching on a quad with two cores turned off, and entering 64 os you have all 4 running. So of course your not gong to get as high because you have more shit going on.



except with intel chips and ht on they still show all cores maxed with heat out the ass it maybe more instructions being calculated that causes less stability with vista 64


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I think it's because with 32 bit your not using the total chip/ only half of it.
> 
> So when you oc under a 32bit os it's like benching on a quad with two cores turned off, and entering 64 os you have all 4 running. So of course your not gong to get as high because you have more shit going on.



So would you say Windows 7 32bit is the best preformance per core?


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

Quick question guys. I haven't tried Win 7 yet. Where can I get ahold of the RC?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2009)

microsoft.


----------



## n-ster (May 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nice.
> 
> anyone looking for a D0 920.....
> 
> microcenter has them on sale for $199 in store only.



Microcenter have D0's now???  Are they all D0s? so does newegg have only D0s now or is it mixed or just c0?

Windows 7


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2009)

most MC's have 90% D0s. egg is still mixed although i'd say theres a better chance of c0/c1 than d0

did i mention i got a whole new machine?


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Microcenter have D0's now???  Are they all D0s? so does newegg have only D0s now or is it mixed or just c0?



They are all still a mix. However, at MC you can gp through them and find the DO. Careful what you wish for though. Not all DO's are created equal. My first one was a dog.


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Quick question guys. I haven't tried Win 7 yet. Where can I get ahold of the RC?



Windows 7 Release Candidate Customer Preview Program:

http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/Windows-7/download.aspx

By the way Paul, how fast did Vista install?  Was it like 5 minutes?  I was blown away on how freakin fast it installed.


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> did i mention i got a whole new machine?




So are the system specs current?


----------



## n-ster (May 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> most MC's have 90% D0s. egg is still mixed although i'd say theres a better chance of c0/c1 than d0
> 
> did i mention i got a whole new machine?



haha you want to make us jealous again? too bad, but I'm not falling for that... (yes I am)

sosossoso what's in there????????


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2009)

idk if i should tell....


----------



## Duxx (May 20, 2009)

God damnit... microcenter needs to hurry its ass up to WA...  I'm sick of there in store deals and not getting my shot at them!


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Windows 7 Release Candidate Customer Preview Program:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/Windows-7/download.aspx
> 
> By the way Paul, how fast did Vista install?  Was it like 5 minutes?  I was blown away on how freakin fast it installed.



Yeah, Vista installs fast with i7's. Hey, when I try to download Win7, I get this, and it never starts to download. I'm used to downloads starting automatically. What else do I need to do?









Fitseries3 said:


> idk if i should tell....



You just love the drama, don't you fit?


----------



## freaksavior (May 20, 2009)

from what i see i'll upgrade to a 975 before i go another 920 D0.

my c0/c1 clocks 4.2 @ 1.38 and 1.26vtt

3dmark crashes for some reason though.. it doesn't bsod, or over heat, it just reboots


----------



## kid41212003 (May 20, 2009)

If you have HT on, add another 0.05v on both vcore and vtt, and see if crash or not.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, with each of the 3 i7 chips I've owned, WCG averages 3-4c hotter than OCCT. Man, I was due a good chip!



same here man, weird, but WCG avergaes higher temps.


----------



## freaksavior (May 20, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> If you have HT on, add another 0.05v on both vcore and vtt, and see if crash or not.



are you being serious?


----------



## Wile E (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, Vista installs fast with i7's. Hey, when I try to download Win7, I get this, and it never starts to download. I'm used to downloads starting automatically. What else do I need to do?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/windows7.png
> 
> ...



I did it in IE, just to be safe, as it is an MS website, after all.


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2009)

It's also a Java script so you may run into settings kicking back any auto scripting.


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I did it in IE, just to be safe, as it is an MS website, after all.



Yeah, I'll give it another try tonight using IE.

On a much happier note. Right before I left for work this morning, I posted and booted to Windows at 4.8ghz on 1.37v. I had to leave, so no time for testing or screenies though. That will come tonight.


----------



## SystemViper (May 20, 2009)

got mine downloading now, with about 5 serials just in case.

thanks for the info


----------



## n-ster (May 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> idk if i should tell....



DUDE!! You're just EVILLLLLLLLLLL

I want someone to sneak into his house and take spy pics or something... WTH MAN I WANNA KNOW!!!!


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

man Vista flies with 9gb of ram and a I7


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I'll give it another try tonight using IE.
> 
> On a much happier note. Right before I left for work this morning, I posted and booted to Windows at 4.8ghz on 1.37v. I had to leave, so no time for testing or screenies though. That will come tonight.



Screen shots or it didn't happen!   I want to see 4.8GHz!!


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Screen shots or it didn't happen!   I want to see 4.8GHz!!



me too wow!!!!


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

Before I start pushing this chip and post high clocks, I decided to play with some low vcore. I have this stable, with no work at all..


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Before I start pushing this chip and post high clocks, I decided to play with some low vcore. I have this stable, with no work at all..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090520/dolowvoltage.png



very nice, very nice


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

Can't get the 4.8 yet, but this is not bad.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2009)

you better believe that my new hardware will top my previous results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

Paulieg, very nice overclock dude


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Can't get the 4.8 yet, but this is not bad.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090520/dooverclock1.png



Nice HT on or off?


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you better believe that my new hardware will top my previous results.



Please tell me it's not a 975 or something...


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nice HT on or off?



off. More testing to come...


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

Give him 1.5V  see how much you'll have with that xD


----------



## t_ski (May 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK. This is just craziness. Just look at the vcore at this speed....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/newdo3.png



Holy crap, Paulie - that's nice 

@ Fit - I think you got some "classified" info


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

its not evga nope. i hate that board with a passion. i'd piss on one if i saw it.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

ECS FTW  cheap yet good 

so what are you experimenting with Fit? some dual socket i7s? xD


----------



## kid41212003 (May 21, 2009)

Giga Ftw! 

@ Paul nice OC!


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Giga Ftw!
> 
> @ Paul nice OC!



cheaper FTW


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2009)

So guys what does turning off the Hyperthreading do?

Does it help lower temps? 
Does it allow you to overclock better?
Does it really affect preformance by not using 8 cores?


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> So guys what does turning off the Hyperthreading do?
> 
> Does it help lower temps?
> Does it allow you to overclock better?
> Does it really affect preformance by not using 8 cores?



yes
yes
sometimes it does sometime it doesn't... sometimes turning it off is better for performance... all depends xD of what you might ask? well don't ask me!


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> So guys what does turning off the Hyperthreading do?
> 
> Does it help lower temps?
> Does it allow you to overclock better?
> Does it really affect preformance by not using 8 cores?



Yes, yes, and it depends. For the most part 8 cores are never used. However, if you are using an app like WCG, the 8 cores are helpful.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Holy crap, Paulie - that's nice
> 
> @ Fit - I think you got some "classified" info



he always has some damn classified info 



Fitseries3 said:


> its not evga nope. i hate that board with a passion. i'd piss on one if i saw it.



is that because one of your best buddies has one "cough" RRR "cough"


----------



## mudkip (May 21, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> So guys what does turning off the Hyperthreading do?
> 
> Does it help lower temps?
> Does it allow you to overclock better?
> Does it really affect preformance by not using 8 cores?



yes
yes
depends on the application

I leave it enabled though.


----------



## mudkip (May 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Can't get the 4.8 yet, but this is not bad.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090520/dooverclock1.png



Batch # please?


----------



## t_ski (May 21, 2009)

The answer to the hyperthreading question is turn it off if you want to OC higher than 4.0-4.2 GHz, especially for running benches that need a higher overall CPU speed.  Other than that, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Batch # please?



I'll get that for you this afternoon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is that because one of your best buddies has one "cough" RRR "cough"




nope. that and the BR were both overhyped to death. im fucking sick of hearing about the damn board. im glad no one has tried to flaunt it here on tpu yet.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope. that and the BR were both overhyped to death. im fucking sick of hearing about the damn board. im glad no one has tried to flaunt it here on tpu yet.



you can't deny it is pretty good nonetheless... but idk about expensive boards anyways lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

whats good about it is most of the ones you see getting world records are hand picked. not all of them operate as well.

i mean think about it...

90% of them are on LN2 or phase. ppl that have that kinda stuff have been getting hand picked stuff for years. why wouldnt they have a hand picked mobo now?


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope. that and the BR were both overhyped to death. im fucking sick of hearing about the damn board. im glad no one has tried to flaunt it here on tpu yet.




Yeah,and the BR performance wise was near the bottom of the 5 i7 boards I've owned. Other than being the best looking i7 board, it did not deserve the hype.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah,and the BR performance wise was near the bottom of the 5 i7 boards I've own. Other than being the best looking i7 board, it did not deserve the hype.



Cosmetics and even the sexy name sadly appeal to some, I prefer to concentrate on stability, compatibility and value for money, if the board is fugly, i'll simply tape toilet paper to my case's side window so I can see it


----------



## trt740 (May 21, 2009)

I have to say my RE2 looks good and performs like a beast, with 9gb of ram it boots up to 4.6ghz no problem and to me that's a feat on air and will run 24/7 at 4.2ghz at 1.264v


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2009)

So a final conceptual question about HyperThreading, does a higher overall clock speed w/o HT out weigh a slightly lower speed with HT on?

Basically does the benchmark/game benefit from using the virtual cores at 4Ghz over a 4.3Ghz w/only 4 cores?

I'm gonna do some research on this and see if the impact is evident.  I'm assuming that you all bench with HT off as your runs are over 4.2.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> So a final conceptual question about HyperThreading, does a higher overall clock speed w/o HT out weigh a slightly lower speed with HT on?
> 
> Basically does the benchmark/game benefit from using the virtual cores at 4Ghz over a 4.3Ghz w/only 4 cores?
> 
> I'm gonna do some research on this and see if the impact is evident.  I'm assuming that you all bench with HT off as your runs are over 4.2.



I personnaly would turn off HT unless somehow gaming gets a benefit from it...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

if you have substantial cooling then you can leave HT on no matter what as temps and voltage wont matter.

remember though, turbo mode is only 1 core. i think alot of people forget this and think "my cpu is running 4.5ghz" when in reality, on the 920 its not. only 1 core is.

a true 4.5ghz would be achieved with turbo off and all 4 cores running the same multi

**this is just an example though.


----------



## trt740 (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> if you have substantial cooling then you can leave HT on no matter what as temps and voltage wont matter.
> 
> remember though, turbo mode is only 1 core. i think alot of people forget this and think "my cpu is running 4.5ghz" when in reality, on the 920 its not. only 1 core is.
> 
> ...



not true turbo mode x22 is one core / single threaded apps, x21 is all cores /multi threaded apps. thats why if you turn all core off but one you will get a x22 multiplier but if you lock x21 and run a multi threaded app you will see all the core are using a x21


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

no its not. doubt me if you want but ask around and you will see. 21x is ONE CORE ONLY.


----------



## trt740 (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no its not. doubt me if you want but ask around and you will see. 21x is ONE CORE ONLY.



sorry your wrong on this one, look in your bios under turbo mode it's even listed x22 x21 x21 x21. I know that after a certain number of multi threaded applications like 3 running at once all cores then will move to x20, but even that's has been under debate. Lock all your cores but one and you will see it use the x22 multiplier. Then turn on all 4 and it will default all 4 cores to x21. You get x22 for single threaded apps on one core, and x21 on dual threaded apps on all cores,  x20 on all cores after that.     http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fe...overclocking_guide_we_push_nehalem_its_limits


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

A little tool from uncleweb makes it very easy to verify the truth. Try it for yourself....

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1034084409


----------



## 4x4n (May 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> sorry your wrong on this one, look in your bios under turbo mode it's even listed x22 x21 x21 x21. I know that after a certain number of multi threaded applications like 3 running at once all cores then will move to x20, but even that's has been under debate. Lock all your cores but one and you will see it use the x22 multiplier. Then turn on all 4 and it will default all 4 cores to x21. You get x22 for single threaded apps on one core, and x21 on dual threaded apps on all cores,  x20 on all cores after that.     http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fe...overclocking_guide_we_push_nehalem_its_limits




This is right fits. Dr Who (works for intel ) has posted this many ties on XS. Look up the original X58 overclocking thread and you'll see it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

well i know from experience with my p6t6, dfi's, and ecs that only 1 core will run 21x under turbo mode. the other 3 are locked 20x. it clearly states this in the bios.

the asus rampage 2 extreme and gene both have 21x for all 4 cores enabled.

you can throw it in my face all you want but im speaking from MY experiences.

EDIT:

as of the latest bios update for both DFI models it is now enabled as per what the change log has announced....


----------



## trt740 (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i know from experience with my p6t6, dfi's, and ecs that only 1 core will run 21x under turbo mode. the other 3 are locked 20x. it clearly states this in the bios.
> 
> the asus rampage 2 extreme and gene both have 21x for all 4 cores enabled.
> 
> ...




no one threw it in your face you were just corrected , because you were giving bad information.  I have done it myself and been corrected several times.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

well i've got my new rig up and running...


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i've got my new rig up and running...
> 
> http://www.proxyboxonline.com/brows...aGFjay51cy9pbWcxOC8yOTY4L25pY2VmY3MuanBn&b=13



is that dual socket then? wow I was right 

Does ECS have 21x on all 4?


----------



## freaksavior (May 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> from what i see i'll upgrade to a 975 before i go another 920 D0.
> 
> my c0/c1 clocks 4.2 @ 1.38 and 1.26vtt
> 
> 3dmark crashes for some reason though.. it doesn't bsod, or over heat, it just reboots





kid41212003 said:


> If you have HT on, add another 0.05v on both vcore and vtt, and see if crash or not.





freaksavior said:


> are you being serious?



can anyone answer that?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> can anyone answer that?



I have found in 2006 and vantage I need to overvolt slighty with HT enabled to get a smooth run, I can OCCT and game on a little less than 2006 requires for some reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope. that and the BR were both overhyped to death. im fucking sick of hearing about the damn board. im glad no one has tried to flaunt it here on tpu yet.



Ill post pictures of mine now 

just kidding.


Bro fit dual socket Xeons, awesome bro.!!! you have done it again man


----------



## Tatty_One (May 21, 2009)

Fit..... very nice you junkie!  show us what she can do 

Sorry guys, I was supposed to start the new Max BClock thread and completely forgot, I will do it this weekend!


----------



## Binge (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i've got my new rig up and running...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090521/nicefcs.jpg



Awesome man.  I'm really happy someone got a board with Xeon chips, your crunching stats will be amazing


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

damn mobo died so im gonna send it back.


----------



## SystemViper (May 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's my new DO after just 30 minutes of tweaking. So far, it's stable after 35 minutes of WCG. It's running on my new Giga UD5. So far, I'm very impressed with the chip and the board.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/donew2.png



sweetness!


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> sweetness!



it looks he has exactly the same chip as mine


----------



## PaulieG (May 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> it looks he has exactly the same chip as mine
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/348kphs.jpg



what's your batch number?


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> what's your batch number?



#3845B071 !


----------



## freaksavior (May 22, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I have found in 2006 and vantage I need to overvolt slighty with HT enabled to get a smooth run, I can OCCT and game on a little less than 2006 requires for some reason.



over volt by how much? .05? .1?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 22, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> over volt by how much? .05? .1?



2 increments in your bios, try just the one first, sometimes that will be enough but two increments is always enuff for me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

guys i need a new x58 but cant decide. i know this might turn into a flame war but i really want to hear what everyone has to say.

foxconn is out of the question. non of them can do high bclk.

if you can find a deal on a board LMK asap. i have plenty of money in hand.


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> guys i need a new x58 but cant decide. i know this might turn into a flame war but i really want to hear what everyone has to say.
> 
> foxconn is out of the question. non of them can do high bclk.
> 
> if you can find a deal on a board LMK asap. i have plenty of money in hand.



Gigabyte!!

or DFI


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

i've had all 3 dfi's.

whats the GB bios like?


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Just sold my C0 chip for 308$ USD.

Will miss him


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've had all 3 dfi's.
> 
> whats the GB bios like?



Very nice , plenty of options , not too difficult, easy overclocking


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

thats alot for a c0


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> thats alot for a c0



The prices in europe are higher... I paid 265 euro's for it  2 months ago. That's about 370 USD !


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Very nice , plenty of options , not too difficult, easy overclocking



any bios shots?


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> any bios shots?



You want me to make photo's?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

sure.

only the voltages though


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> sure.
> 
> only the voltages though



I'll make them if you thank me.

Ok brb


----------



## PaulieG (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've had all 3 dfi's.
> 
> whats the GB bios like?



I've got 2 GB boards right now, the UD3R and UD5. The UD5 is the BEST of the 5 i7 boards I've used so far. The bios is excellent. Way better than the older Gigabyte bios. This board is incredibly stable, and recovers better than any of the other boards I've tried. I've not had to clear the cmos manually at all. I haven't even opened the UD3R. If you're interested in giving one a try, LMK. I also have a CO ES chip here that hasn't been tested.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

ES has locked mem multi. 

i need a board with 3 16x slots


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (May 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/e6at5d.jpg
> http://i41.tinypic.com/ta0ny8.jpg
> http://i39.tinypic.com/1zxqgyq.jpg
> http://i41.tinypic.com/3dg21.jpg
> ...



Like I said, very clean bios.


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ES has locked mem multi.
> 
> i need a board with 3 16x slots



UD5 has 3 x x16


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

is there a ud6?


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> is there a ud6?



No , after UD5 comes extreme ,which has the same BIOS and is identical to the UD5 except it has onboard watercooling components


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

well i need to find me a ud5 cheap then.


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i need to find me a ud5 cheap then.



good luck , once you have a gigabyte , you'll love it forever


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

i dont have the attention span to keep anything more than a few months. it'll be gone in a few weeks prolly.


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i dont have the attention span to keep anything more than a few months. it'll be gone in a few weeks prolly.



hmm , you're a real hardware addict then


----------



## PaulieG (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> is there a ud6?


no. It goes from the UD5 to the Extreme. I think the only difference b/t the 2 is that the Extreme comes with a sound card. Not worth the extra jack in my opinion.


----------



## mudkip (May 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> no. It goes from the UD5 to the Extreme. I think the only difference b/t the 2 is that the Extreme comes with a sound card. Not worth the extra jack in my opinion.



you still have to post your batch palieg, like you promised


----------



## PaulieG (May 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> you still have to post your batch palieg, like you promised



I will tonight, for sure.


----------



## SystemViper (May 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've got 2 GB boards right now, the UD3R and UD5. The UD5 is the BEST of the 5 i7 boards I've used so far. The bios is excellent. Way better than the older Gigabyte bios. This board is incredibly stable, and recovers better than any of the other boards I've tried. I've not had to clear the cmos manually at all. I haven't even opened the UD3R. If you're interested in giving one a try, LMK. I also have a CO ES chip here that hasn't been tested.



yea my UD4P is rock solid and just rolls with the punches.....
took a plunge and got a W3540 coming today, so it should 
be a fun holiday!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

got a new chip from intel today...


----------



## PaulieG (May 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> you still have to post your batch palieg, like you promised



Here ya go: Batch #3849A866. Pack date 4/7/09



Fitseries3 said:


> got a new chip from intel today...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25964&stc=1&d=1243020331



Looks like the same pack date. Batch #?


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> got a new chip from intel today...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25964&stc=1&d=1243020331



will you keep or sell? or keep for 1-2weeks then sell?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

batch is in the pic paul

not selling this one.

this batch averages 4.7-4.8ghz


----------



## PaulieG (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> batch is in the pic paul
> 
> not selling this one.
> 
> this batch averages 4.7-4.8ghz



On my side, the bottom of the pic is cut off for some reason.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

3849a916


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> damn mobo died so im gonna send it back.



dammit bro, got any idea on turn around time?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

not going to get another. it had no OC options. the xeons where borrowed so no big deal.

im looking for a new mobo ATM.

most likely a GB UD5 but i found a deal on the extreme


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> not going to get another. it had no OC options. the xeons where borrowed so no big deal.
> 
> im looking for a new mobo ATM.
> 
> most likely a GB UD5 but i found a deal on the extreme



I tweaked a giga x58 for like 10 minutes, I must say I like them, but didnt tweak it enough to give any real feedback.  Good luck


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

oh yeah...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> oh yeah...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090523/Capture001.jpg



  am I the only one left with a damn C0???


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## kid41212003 (May 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> am I the only one left with a damn C0???



Er no, I still have my CO .


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090523/Capture002.jpg



nice clock for the voltage 

knowing you, in a few minutes you'll have 4.4-4.5ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

yup... if you guys stick around for a few mins i'll see what max oc is.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

not bad 10 seconds, under 4.2ghz and with HT on


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Tatty_One (May 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> am I the only one left with a damn C0???



No, I have a C0 thats disguised as a D0 , gonna install my UD4P this weekend so hopefully I should be up and running again.


----------



## mudkip (May 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090523/Capture007.jpg



Beat me please


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

prolly wont happen on this mobo. idk whats going on but it wont run any higher. something is acting weird.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> No, I have a C0 thats disguised as a D0 , gonna install my UD4P this weekend so hopefully I should be up and running again.




what do you mean?  Disguised?


Fitseries3 said:


> prolly wont happen on this mobo. idk whats going on but it wont run any higher. something is acting weird.



Dude, thats still a heck of a clock though bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Beat me please
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/346kcvc.png


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

im working on getting a GB


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im working on getting a GB



The more I read on those boards, which I have since you guys have been talking about it lately, I like them more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

can someone with a ud5 or extreme tell me whats under the heatsink/heapipe by the southbridge? pics would be nice 

im guessing its the sata/ide raid controller that hosts the additional sata and ide but i may be wrong.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2009)

okay boys 6 gb of ram and 4.0ghz or 9gb ram and 3.9ghz which would you use for everyday. I can go higher than 3.9ghz and 9gb of ram but heat becomes a issue. 9gb seems a bit snapper during everyday use but that could be my imagination.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

live with the heat and run 4.2ghz with 12gb ram


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> live with the heat and run 4.2ghz with 12gb ram



If I was on water I would agree but I'm not and I have a mere 9gb so 12gb is out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

you still have that gene board?

a friend of mine trys to oc and when he changes anything the lan port gets disabled. 

he's RMAed the board 3 times and tried different OSes, drivers, and bios's. the lan port only work with everything stock/unchanged


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2009)

If you mean me I have a Rampage extreme 2


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

who else had the gene?

i know PG did but i thought another person did.


----------



## SystemViper (May 23, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Beat me please
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/346kcvc.png



hey here's one that came so close to beating your MHZ... damn .0002


but the key is it's a CO and not a DO, DO results comming soon.

Plus it's with a GIG board..... they seem to be the "HOT " boards now...


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (May 23, 2009)

Well thought i'd post here as theres always discussion happening aswell as my thread in general hardware about building an I7 rig. 

just ordered an Asus Rampage II GENE board and 3Gb OCZ 1866mhz Reapers coupled with an I7 920, what do you's think to the mem ? i plan on getting another 3 gig in a week or so and running 6gb, which will hold me fine for a long time


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

i say its a waste of money. cheap ddr3 clocks just as well and has the same chips.


----------



## Binge (May 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> who else had the gene?
> 
> i know PG did but i thought another person did.



I used a gene, it was a good experience while it lasted.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (May 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i say its a waste of money. cheap ddr3 clocks just as well and has the same chips.



it was cheap, just as cheap as other lower 3gb kits £40 for the 3gb


----------



## Tatty_One (May 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what do you mean?  Disguised?



Lol, just that I can get overclocks on this C0 with volts almost as low as a D0.


----------



## Binge (May 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, just that I can get overclocks on this C0 with volts almost as low as a D0.



I almost like how my C0 more than how my D0 performed


----------



## mudkip (May 23, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> hey here's one that came so close to beating your MHZ... damn .0002
> and did beat your super pie
> 
> but the key is it's a CO and not a DO, DO results comming soon.
> ...



close...close


----------



## Weer (May 23, 2009)

What kind of cooling are you guys using on those D0's? 4.6Ghz is insane.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

im on air.


----------



## n-ster (May 23, 2009)

with a s1283V?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

DK but yes


----------



## Thrackan (May 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im on air.



Usually when you mean air, you mean huge flowing Delta's or the likes right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

nope.

scythe ultra kaze 120x38mm fan running ~2000rpm


----------



## PaulieG (May 23, 2009)

Hey guys. Since I'm I'm not getting any responses on this, I was hoping you guys might take a look and help me out with this....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95051


----------



## mudkip (May 23, 2009)

Weer said:


> What kind of cooling are you guys using on those D0's? 4.6Ghz is insane.



I use air  it's free


----------



## PaulieG (May 23, 2009)

Weer said:


> What kind of cooling are you guys using on those D0's? 4.6Ghz is insane.



I'm on water. I'm getting 4.5ghz 0n 1.375v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, just that I can get overclocks on this C0 with volts almost as low as a D0.



what have been your best clocks?


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2009)

Just dickin around and got 4.34Ghz, I'm gonna try for 4.5! 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=572394


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Just dickin around and got 4.34Ghz, I'm gonna try for 4.5!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=572394



good job bro, hows the EVGA working out for ya?


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2009)

Nicely, the only thing I dont like about the board is the NB cooler.


----------



## 4x4n (May 24, 2009)

So, what are you guys getting for 24/7 clocks? I'm running wcg at 3.9, 1.3v. with a co stepping. I can get 4.2 at just under 1.4v, but then my temps shoot up into the 80's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nicely, the only thing I dont like about the board is the NB cooler.



same here, it looks good, but the NB still runs hot as hell 



4x4n said:


> So, what are you guys getting for 24/7 clocks? I'm running wcg at 3.9, 1.3v. with a co stepping. I can get 4.2 at just under 1.4v, but then my temps shoot up into the 80's.



4GHz 1.32v idle 1.36v load.


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2009)

4x4n said:


> So, what are you guys getting for 24/7 clocks? I'm running wcg at 3.9, 1.3v. with a co stepping. I can get 4.2 at just under 1.4v, but then my temps shoot up into the 80's.



4.2ghz on 1.26v 24/7on my DO. Temps hang around the high 60's on water w/WCG at 70%.


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> 4.2ghz on 1.26v 24/7on my DO. Temps hang around the high 60's on water w/WCG at 70%.



That's nice !!! with air cooling and 9gb of ram I'm running mine at 19x200 3.8ghz at 1.2v, ram at DDR3 1600 88821 t1 1.65v. It seems to me that more than 3 sticks of ram really stresses the northbridge and makes more voltage and heat necessary.  I can run it at 4.0ghz but it needs 1.25v and a bunch more QPI voltage, so this is fine for everyday use. On water I'm sure it would go a lot higher or with less ram as it did before.


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2009)

Actually, I just moved my rad around to allow better airflow. I dropped my max temps by 5-6c. Now at 4.2, my load temps are high 50-low 60c!! Damn, I'm loving this chip.


----------



## freaksavior (May 24, 2009)

Well im going to be picking me up a D0,

i really want a 975, but i have a hard time convincing myself to get a extreme chip


----------



## n-ster (May 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Well im going to be picking me up a D0,
> 
> i really want a 975, but i have a hard time convincing myself to get a extreme chip



Good... I heate the 940/950 and 965/975  expensive pieces of shit... i7 920 FTW


----------



## freaksavior (May 24, 2009)

well i've never had a extreme and the 975 has 6.4 vs 4.8 but again, i upgrade to much. 

i'll just get a 17 920 d0


----------



## Binge (May 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> well i've never had a extreme and the 975 has 6.4 vs 4.8 but again, i upgrade to much.
> 
> i'll just get a 17 920 d0



Yo freak I've got one up for grabs.  Just pushed it like this :3


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, I just moved my rad around to allow better airflow. I dropped my max temps by 5-6c. Now at 4.2, my load temps are high 50-low 60c!! Damn, I'm loving this chip.



what do you mean by moving the rad around.  Anything you might wanna share with us?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what have been your best clocks?



Only 4.2gig at 1.325v with HT on but that was on the DFI which was fuc*ed all along according to the RMA company who checked it which isnt bad considering they said there was also a hairline crack in the PCB area near the CPU socket, hopefull with a fully functional board I should get more but TBH, on air if it only boots to windows and runs SuperPI then it isnt an overclock


----------



## Tatty_One (May 24, 2009)

4x4n said:


> So, what are you guys getting for 24/7 clocks? I'm running wcg at 3.9, 1.3v. with a co stepping. I can get 4.2 at just under 1.4v, but then my temps shoot up into the 80's.



With my C0, 4gig @ 1.29v with HT on.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 24, 2009)

I just got a 920 and I was looking at a p6t from asus

Does anyone have that board and is it good?

This is my first intel rig so I need to learn it will probably run circles around my 955 for sure


----------



## Tatty_One (May 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I just got a 920 and I was looking at a p6t from asus
> 
> Does anyone have that board and is it good?
> 
> This is my first intel rig so I need to learn it will probably run circles around my 955 for sure



I have not personally owned one but I hear very mixed experiences on it, one or two have had decent results but many have had problems..... I dont think it's in the highest league overclocking wise but not sure.  There are some budget x58 boards out there (lol as far as budget really is budget with x58) that perform better I think, Fits has had some nice results from ECS and my board which I have only just received generally gets good reviews and overclocks well.


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what do you mean by moving the rad around.  Anything you might wanna share with us?



I just moved it higher off of my desk, from a 1/2" to about an inch. Airflow was pretty restricted apparently.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Only 4.2gig at 1.325v with HT on but that was on the DFI which was fuc*ed all along according to the RMA company who checked it which isnt bad considering they said there was also a hairline crack in the PCB area near the CPU socket, hopefull with a fully functional board I should get more but TBH, on air if it only boots to windows and runs SuperPI then it isnt an overclock


''
thats pretty good for  C0.  But maybe that board was handicapping you.  If you can get more out of it stable, thats great.



Tatty_One said:


> With my C0, 4gig @ 1.29v with HT on.



good clock for voltage



Paulieg said:


> I just moved it higher off of my desk, from a 1/2" to about an inch. Airflow was pretty restricted apparently.




Thanks for sharing.  Thats interesting.


----------



## SystemViper (May 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yo freak I've got one up for grabs.  Just pushed it like this :3
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090524/superpii7524.png



damn,  your rocking and rolling, hmmmm wonder how your got that high, 
ohhhh could be a gig board, imagine how they are now the hot one for the 
mid level guys.... loving the gigs..


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2009)

*this seems promising had to loosen ram but hey*

these new chips are hot but still this is okay. Prime heats my chip up a bunch more than crunching even at 100 percent. Pardon my ten year olds art work. On a side note adding more ram seems to have heated up my entire system a bunch. Added a spot cooler that should help a bit.


----------



## SystemViper (May 24, 2009)

trt740 said:


> these new chips are hot but still this is okay. Prime heats my chip up a bunch more than crunching even at 100 percent. Pardon my ten year olds art work. On a side note adding more ram seems to have heated up my entire system a bunch. Added a spot cooler that should help a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090524/testing843.jpg



nice art, so you adeed more ram and all the temps went up, hmmm, could be that the mem controller on cpu is used more and also the pwm for the ram too. Man any little changes to these and they just dump out more heat...


----------



## mudkip (May 24, 2009)

4x4n said:


> So, what are you guys getting for 24/7 clocks? I'm running wcg at 3.9, 1.3v. with a co stepping. I can get 4.2 at just under 1.4v, but then my temps shoot up into the 80's.



4.2 Ghz @ 1.285v















seems the best setting for me. I tried 4,4Ghz but that was pure overkill


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2009)

mudkip said:


> 4.2 Ghz @ 1.285v
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/348kphs.jpg
> 
> ...



Can you post another screenie while your system is under load with OCCT? I'd like to see your load temps and vdroop. Thanks! Here's mine:


----------



## mudkip (May 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Can you post another screenie while your system is under load with OCCT? I'd like to see your load temps and vdroop. Thanks!



temps and vdroop can both be seen on the OCCT screens I just posted?


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2009)

mudkip said:


> temps and vdroop can both be seen on the OCCT screens I just posted?



meh, the charts give me a migraine. Just looking for a screenshot as I posted above.


----------



## mudkip (May 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> meh, the charts give me a migraine. Just looking for a screenshot as I posted above.



Well , then I'll read it for you:

max temp : 81 degrees


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Well , then I'll read it for you:
> 
> max temp : 81 degrees



Alrighty then.


----------



## t_ski (May 25, 2009)

I think I need to take 3 sticks out.  I've been running 6 x 2GB, but it keeps getting too hot and OCCT shuts down (@ 4.01GHz).  I definitely can't pussh the voltage any higher until I get it one water.


----------



## PaulieG (May 25, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I think I need to take 3 sticks out.  I've been running 6 x 2GB, but it keeps getting too hot and OCCT shuts down (@ 4.01GHz).  I definitely can't pussh the voltage any higher until I get it one water.



Hmm. I haven't found a need to use more than 6GB of ram for any reason. What do you need 12GB of ram for?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2009)

L33tn355!


----------



## t_ski (May 25, 2009)

When I build them, I go all out.  Go big or go home


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2009)

so will you sell 3 of thoses sticks?


----------



## PaulieG (May 25, 2009)

t_ski said:


> When I build them, I go all out.  Go big or go home



I hear ya there. I've just found that filling all of the ram slots to be counter productive with overclocking stability. When I go big, I want my OC to go big too.


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I hear ya there. I've just found that filling all of the ram slots to be counter productive with overclocking stability. When I go big, I want my OC to go big too.



what your saying is true with all the slots filled it's harder to overclock.


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2009)

what do you look for on an i7 box to see if it is a D0?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2009)

Slbej


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Slbej



what is that on the box?  Is it where it says S-Spec??


----------



## Binge (May 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what is that on the box?  Is it where it says S-Spec??



Correct.  You would look for S-SPEC: SLBEJ


----------



## Thrackan (May 25, 2009)

I'm planning to spoil my rad with 4x 38mm Sanyo Denki's  If that doesn't flow, I don't know what will...


----------



## mudkip (May 25, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I'm planning to spoil my rad with 4x 38mm Sanyo Denki's  If that doesn't flow, I don't know what will...



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=94510


----------



## Weer (May 25, 2009)

Okay, once and for all - how are you guys getting 4.6Ghz on air? WTFOMGBBQPS3

Answer or I will be very very very sad.

D0 can't give you a 600Mhz increase over when they came out.


----------



## mudkip (May 25, 2009)

Weer said:


> Okay, once and for all - how are you guys getting 4.6Ghz on air? WTFOMGBBQPS3
> 
> Answer or I will be very very very sad.
> 
> D0 can't give you a 600Mhz increase over when they came out.



I just do it.


----------



## PaulieG (May 25, 2009)

Messing around with some low voltage overclocks for WCG.....


----------



## Binge (May 25, 2009)

Weer said:


> Okay, once and for all - how are you guys getting 4.6Ghz on air? WTFOMGBBQPS3
> 
> Answer or I will be very very very sad.
> 
> D0 can't give you a 600Mhz increase over when they came out.



It's really not all that hard.  Really it's the Gigabyte boards... they have an (AUTO) PCI-E function that gets past 216x21 bclk easier than most other motherboards if you were to tune it.  The only thing I don't like about the bios is the memory clocking.  Subtimings are often too loose.


----------



## SystemViper (May 25, 2009)

gigabyte's rock and roll....


----------



## mudkip (May 25, 2009)

I just discovered that it doesn't matter if I run 3Ghz 3,2 Ghz or 4,2Ghz the idle temps stay the same!!  only the max temps are different :shadedshu


----------



## PaulieG (May 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's really not all that hard.  Really it's the Gigabyte boards... they have an (AUTO) PCI-E function that gets past 216x21 bclk easier than most other motherboards if you were to tune it.  The only thing I don't like about the bios is the memory clocking.  Subtimings are often too loose.



That's true at auto. The UD5 likes to set my timings to Cas 10, on 1600mhz, when they will do Cas 7.  Easy enough to set them manually. This board still astounding me with OC recovery. After hours of pushing the clocks, I still have not needed to clear cmos. That's never happened to me with any board before.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2009)

i never noticed such a feat in any mobo but i guess thats because i run the pcie clock upwards of 113mhz to get max performance from the video cards.


----------



## Binge (May 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's true at auto. The UD5 likes to set my timings to Cas 10, on 1600mhz, when they will do Cas 7.  Easy enough to set them manually. This board still astounding me with OC recovery. After hours of pushing the clocks, I still have not needed to clear cmos. That's never happened to me with any board before.



I'm talking about subtimings Paulie   I bet you they're more loose than they need to be.  How's your tRFC and RTL?


----------



## PaulieG (May 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> I'm talking about subtimings Paulie   I bet you they're more loose than they need to be.  How's your tRFC and RTL?



Haven't really messed with subtimings yet. From what I've experienced, it makes less of a difference than it does with DDR2 in terms of pefromance. I did set the trfc to 54. Can't remember what it was at stock.


----------



## Binge (May 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Haven't really messed with subtimings yet. I did set the trfc to 54. Can't remember what it was at stock.



Good.  Keeping that low will pull down the other timings.  If you can lower the tRFC and RTL the gig mobo usually does a great job with the rest of the timings on AUTO, just my personal findings.


----------



## mudkip (May 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> Good.  Keeping that low will pull down the other timings.  If you can lower the tRFC and RTL the gig mobo usually does a great job with the rest of the timings on AUTO, just my personal findings.



my timings are really bad?  do you have any tips for me?


----------



## dcf-joe (May 25, 2009)

Are you guys keeping hyperthreading on when going over 4 GHz? If I have to turn it off, what kinds of performance losses am I looking at?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> Are you guys keeping hyperthreading on when going over 4 GHz? If I have to turn it off, what kinds of performance losses am I looking at?



I keep it on whether its my daily settings of 4ghz, or my benching settings of 4.35ghz.  I think performance all around is better.  Some apps dont take advantage of it as well as some benchmarks like Super PI.  Disabling HT while running super pi will make your runs a few tenths quicker!


----------



## dcf-joe (May 25, 2009)

I asked, because I cannot seem to get my 920 stable at 4 GHz. I have even tried 1.5 V at straight 4000 MHz, and it is not stable. I thought maybe HT was holding me back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> I asked, because I cannot seem to get my 920 stable at 4 GHz. I have even tried 1.5 V at straight 4000 MHz, and it is not stable. I thought maybe HT was holding me back.



you can always disable it and see if you can get it stable at 4ghz.

Just try HT on at the max stable settings, and then try the max stable settings with HT off.  See whats better for you.  Lower block HT on, or higher clock HT off.


----------



## Binge (May 25, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> I asked, because I cannot seem to get my 920 stable at 4 GHz. I have even tried 1.5 V at straight 4000 MHz, and it is not stable. I thought maybe HT was holding me back.



Seriously?  Sounds like one bad chip


----------



## Binge (May 25, 2009)

mudkip said:


> my timings are really bad?  do you have any tips for me?



your tREF and RTL (round trip latency) are much higher than what other motherboards would sense.  Depending on how you tighten them the Gigabyte motherboard will adjust the other subtimings tighter as well.  Like I said above the motherboard seems to respond to those two, and especially the tREF.


----------



## dcf-joe (May 25, 2009)

Yes, seriously. I have tried 1.5V at vCore, 1.7 V at DRAM, 2 V at PLL, some high voltage at QPI, and it was still not stable.


----------



## Binge (May 25, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> Yes, seriously. I have tried 1.5V at vCore, 1.7 V at DRAM, 2 V at PLL, some high voltage at QPI, and it was still not stable.



PLL will rarely do anything but harm your chip further.  Mind if you post your bios template?  I've worked with that ASUS bios before and I think I can spot a setting or two that could help your stability.


----------



## dcf-joe (May 25, 2009)

How do I post a BIOS template?


----------



## Binge (May 25, 2009)

You write down all of your bios settings and then fill in your own settings where the stock settings would be.  You can google "ASUS P6T Bios template" and see if anyone's posted one before.  For example this is the DFI bios template.

Genie BIOS Setting

CPU Feature
Set VR Current Limit Max: Disabled
Thermal Management Control: Disabled
EIST Function: Disabled
CxE Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Virtualization Technology: Disabled
TDC Enable: Disabled
x TDC Limit: 0
TDP Enable: Disabled
x TDP Limit: 0

***** Logical Processor Setting *****
Intel HT Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All

DRAM Timing
Memory Control Setting: AUTO
Memory LowGap: 1536M

DRAM Command Rate: AUTO/1N/2N etc
CAS Latency Time (tCL): 9
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): 9
RAS# Precharge (tRP): 9
Precharge Delay (tRAS): 24
REF to ACT Delay (tRFC): AUTO
Write to PRE Delay (tWR): AUTO
Rank Write to Read (tWTR): AUTO
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD): AUTO
Row Cycle Time (tRC): AUTO
Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP): AUTO
Four ACT WIN Time (tFAW): AUTO

Voltage Setting
O.C. Shut Down Free: Enable O.C.S.D.F
CPU VID Control: AUTO
CPU VID Special Add Limit: Enabled
CPU VID Special Add: Auto
Vcore Droop Control: Enabled
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.605v
DRAM PWM Switch Frequency: Nominal
DRAM PWM Phase Control: 2 Phase Operation
CPU VTT Special Add: AUTO
CPU VTT Voltage: 1.21v
VTT PWM Switch Frequency: Nominal
VTT PWM Phase Control: 2 Phase Operation
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.80v
IOH/ICH 1.1V Voltage: 1.11v
IOH Analog Voltage: 1.10v
ICH 1.5 Voltage: 1.5v
ICH 1.05V Voltage: 1.05v
DIMM 1/2 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
DIMM 3/4 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
DIMM 5/6 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF: -00.0%
ADDR/CMD VREF Control: Disabled
x DIMM 1/2 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 110
x DIMM 3/4 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 110
x DIMM 5/6 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF: 110
CPU QPI Drive Strength: Normal
IOH QPI Drive Strength: Normal

Exit Setup Shut down: Mode 2
O.C. Fail Retry Counter: Enabled
O.C. Fail CMOS Reload: Disabled

PPM Function: Enabled
Turbo Mode Function: Disabled
1 core Max Turbo Ratio: 22x
2 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
3 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
4 core Max Turbo Ratio: 21x
CPU Non-Turbo Clock Ratio: 20x

* BCLK/UCLK/QPI Controller Settings *
QPI Control Settings: Enabled
QPI Link Fast Mode: Enabled
QPI Frequency: AUTO/4.8GT/s/5.866GT/s/6.4GT/s
CPU Base Clock (BCLK): 133 Mhz
Boot Up CPU Base Clock: AUTO
PCIE Clock: 100 Mhz
DRAM Frequency: AUTO/800Mhz/1067Mhz/1333Mhz/1600Mhz/1866Mhz/2133Mhz (ratio referenced to default 133 bclk - so 1333Mhz /133Mhz = 10x DRAM multiplier)
UnCore Frequency: AUTO/1600/2133/2400/2666/2933/3200/3466/3733/4000/4266 (optimal to keep Uncore at 2x DRAM Frequency)

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled


----------



## dcf-joe (May 25, 2009)

Okay, I will do this, and will post one later.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

yeah Binge, I remember he posted this a while back and we all scratched our heads at why it wouldn't hit 4ghz.  I have yet to see an i7 that will not do that, some with more voltage, some with less, but they all do it.  I'm sure the smallest most overlooked setting in the BIOS is messing him up.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2009)

HINTS:

keeping vtt close to vcore will help find stability alot faster.

dram voltage between 1.65 and 1.8 will prevent ram from causing BSOD while trying to find better cpu OCs. you can lower it later when you find your cpu clock.

pll DONT TOUCH. it does nothing noticeable. 1.8v or whatever stock is , leave it there.

IOH(NB) is best kept between 1.26-1.31 depending on bclk

with only those tips in mind, i can take my D0 920 to 4.45ghz with HT on with my ECS x58.


----------



## Binge (May 25, 2009)

I don't agree with the vtt to vcore.  If I get mine above 1.18V then the system won't post.  This is known as a low vtt chip.  All i7s are different.


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2009)

Funny both of you have the same batch and OC completely differently 

I hope I can get your chip Binge  If so, I'll try to compete with Fits with who can do best with their ud5 and A916


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2009)

mine doesnt like to boot under 1.26v vtt...


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2009)

can a high vtt like that damage (by that I mean lessen life) your i7 or not at all?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2009)

some ppl need upwards of 1.6v vtt when running elpida hypers


----------



## Thrackan (May 25, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> I asked, because I cannot seem to get my 920 stable at 4 GHz. I have even tried 1.5 V at straight 4000 MHz, and it is not stable. I thought maybe HT was holding me back.



What's your batch? This sounds like my chip, so I'll keep an eye on your results...
Mine's a 3838A374.

Oh and I can get it CPU-Z stable at 4Ghz, but no benchies. Best settings I've had benched for 3 hours before BSODing on me at 4Ghz. That's without HT and without Turbo because I was doing air back then and my temps went crazy.

To reminisce, I went up to 1.5/1.55 vCore but results actually got worse on higher vCores. Balancing QPI vs vCore got me to those 3 hours. Can't remember the exact settings though, somewhere around 1.4 vCore and 1.28 QPI I believe, with RAM at 1.65.

@Binge: didn't hear people not POSTing with high QPI voltages before, I'll keep that in mind, thanks.

I'll be away for a few days taking a course, but I feel like I need to give this another go soon. Been a while since I tried pushing this baby.


----------



## mudkip (May 25, 2009)

seems pretty stable @ stock voltage 1.1315v


----------



## mudkip (May 25, 2009)

hehe , rock on


----------



## dcf-joe (May 26, 2009)

Here is my long awaited BIOS Template. The only thing not listed is the RAM stuff, and my timings are at 8-8-8-24. Anyways, here goes:

A.I. Overclock Tuner:  Manual
CPU Ratio Setting:  Auto
Intel Speedstep Tech:  Disabled
BCLK Frequency:  200
PCIE Frequency:  100
DRAM Frequency:  DDR3-1604 MHz
UCLK Frequency:  Auto
QPI Link Data Rate:  Auto

CPU Voltage:  1.48
CPU PLL Voltage:  Auto
QPI/DRAM Bus Voltage:  Auto
IOH Voltage:  Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage:  Auto
ICH Voltage:  Auto
ICH PCIE Voltage:  Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage:  1.7
DRAM Data Ref Voltage on CHA:  Auto
DRAM CTRL Ref Voltage on CHA:  Auto
DRAM Data Ref Voltage on CHB:  Auto
DRAM CTRL Ref Voltage on CHB:  Auto
DRAM Data Ref Voltage on CHC:  Auto
DRAM CTRL Ref Voltage on CHC:  Auto

Load-Line Calibration:  Auto
CPU Differential Amplitude:  1000 mV
CPU Clock Skew:  Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum:  Auto
IOH Clock Skew:  Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum:  Auto

C1E Support:  Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher:  Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch:  Enabled
Intel Virtualization Tech:  Enabled
CPU TM Function:  Enabled
Execute Disable Bit:  Enabled
Intel HT Tech:  Enabled
Active Processor Cores:  All
A20M:  Disabled
Intel C-State Tech:  Disabled


----------



## Binge (May 26, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> Here is my long awaited BIOS Template. The only thing not listed is the RAM stuff, and my timings are at 8-8-8-24. Anyways, here goes:
> 
> A.I. Overclock Tuner:  Manual
> *CPU Ratio Setting:  Auto*
> ...



Everything I highlighted is a problem for ASUS motherboards.

-CPU voltage/QPI voltage/DRAM voltage must not be on auto and based on the balance between the three can make or break an overclock.  There is no way you should have your ram beyond 1.65V if you have your QPI voltage on auto because if your QPI and DRAM voltage go beyond .5V in difference you will hurt something.

-Unless you're using turbo please specify your cpu ratio.  You're confusing your bios by doing things like setting that to auto, enabling C1E states, HT Tech, and Virtualization Technology.  Most of those CPU options will give you stability issues with ASUS boards.  Figure out which ones you can enable AFTER disabling everything you don't need.

-There is no reason to have differential amplitude or skewing on anything but "normal" or "disabled" you do NOT want skewing especially since it's for compensating for EMI... if you have no EMI then skewing will destroy the stability of your system.  As for load line calibration do either enable or disable it.  Don't leave it up to your motherboard to choose especially since you've changed the settings from the default.

I'm sure some of the guys who've used a Gene or RIIE can back me up on this, but all I hope is that it helps.


----------



## dcf-joe (May 26, 2009)

Okay, I will print what you said out, and try it out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> Everything I highlighted is a problem for ASUS motherboards.
> 
> -CPU voltage/QPI voltage/DRAM voltage must not be on auto and based on the balance between the three can make or break an overclock.  There is no way you should have your ram beyond 1.65V if you have your QPI voltage on auto because if your QPI and DRAM voltage go beyond .5V in difference you will hurt something.
> 
> ...



very good info Binge, I havent used any other x58 board other than my EVGA and for like 10 minutes a UD4.  I wish I can back you up bro


----------



## 4x4n (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the 24/7 clocks guys 

I've got 4ghz stable, but I don't know if it's worth it. I can run 3.8 at 1.23v and temps stay 55-62 or so. 3.9 takes 1.29v with temps in the 60's, but 4.0 takes 1.34v and temps are in the 70's. 

Here's a shot with full crunching and folding


----------



## n-ster (May 26, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Thanks for the 24/7 clocks guys
> 
> I've got 4ghz stable, but I don't know if it's worth it. I can run 3.8 at 1.23v and temps stay 55-62 or so. 3.9 takes 1.29v with temps in the 60's, but 4.0 takes 1.34v and temps are in the 70's.
> 
> ...



I would still go with 4ghz since 70s aren't that bad at all... I'd even try for 4.2 to see what it gives, and if it's in high 70s low 80s, I'd take that  Just my opinion


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I would still go with 4ghz since 70s aren't that bad at all... I'd even try for 4.2 to see what it gives, and if it's in high 70s low 80s, I'd take that  Just my opinion



Meh. That's great for benching. However, there is no reason to run that high 24/7. At 3.8 you have more than enough power for anything, and with the lower voltages, the electric bills will be cheaper.


----------



## n-ster (May 26, 2009)

yea I keep forgetting you guys 24/7 alot and sometimes put it on my situation xD I only use the comp 3~4 hours max at a time and 5~6 average max per day

it depends what you 24/7 for though... and if you mind a bit more paid in electricity... it is really a subjective choice IMHO


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> yea I keep forgetting you guys 24/7 alot and sometimes put it on my situation xD I only use the comp 3~4 hours max at a time and 5~6 average max per day
> 
> it depends what you 24/7 for though... and if you mind a bit more paid in electricity... it is really a subjective choice IMHO



It is certainly subjective. However, if you are running something like WCG 24/7, it's good to save some cash where you can.


----------



## n-ster (May 26, 2009)

unless cash is not a problem or you really want to contribute more for WCG or something... or say that system is at work? and anyways, how much money could that save? I am not familiar with consumption and prices over there since where I live, electricity is ridiculously cheaper then US...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Thanks for the 24/7 clocks guys
> 
> I've got 4ghz stable, but I don't know if it's worth it. I can run 3.8 at 1.23v and temps stay 55-62 or so. 3.9 takes 1.29v with temps in the 60's, but 4.0 takes 1.34v and temps are in the 70's.
> 
> ...



same here, I need the exact same voltages for those clocks, and my temps are the same.  Right now I am working on lowering my clock to 3.8 GHz, temps stay much much cooler and the bill will lower some too!  It get pretty hott at night with temps in the high 60's low 70's.  Right now I am working my way down on voltage.  I am @ 1.317v load and max temps are 64-62-64-61 ºc 



Paulieg said:


> It is certainly subjective. However, if you are running something like WCG 24/7, it's good to save some cash where you can.



I agree, thats what i'm working on right now.  Specially since I am having a 2nd rig coming soon I need to save some cash with the i7 rig.  One rig $230/month here


----------



## n-ster (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> same here, I need the exact same voltages for those clocks, and my temps are the same.  Right now I am working on lowering my clock to 3.8 GHz, temps stay much much cooler and the bill will lower some too!  It get pretty hott at night with temps in the high 60's low 70's.  Right now I am working my way down on voltage.  I am @ 1.317v load and max temps are 64-62-64-61 ºc
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, thats what i'm working on right now.  Specially since I am having a 2nd rig coming soon I need to save some cash with the i7 rig.  *One rig $230/month here *



 yea... never knew it could be that expensive... In that case 3.8~9 are much better choices IMO >.<


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> yea... never knew it could be that expensive... In that case 3.8~9 are much better choices IMO >.<



same here, I mean I live in Miami, A/C usage is a lot to be honest.  But still its pretty expensive for only just one rig crunching.


----------



## n-ster (May 26, 2009)

Here in Montreal, we pay less than 7 cents a KWh


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Here in Montreal, we pay less than 7 cents a KWh



I don't even wanna know what it is over here


----------



## scuderia (May 26, 2009)

Really random and off-topic post, but:

http://img.techpowerup.org/090525/i7wcg4.0ghz.jpg

What is that utility on the right-hand side of the screen and how can I get it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

scuderia said:


> Really random and off-topic post, but:
> 
> What is that utility on the right-hand side of the screen and how can I get it?



thats is the Everest Side Bar.  You need to have the application installed. It is not free however.  You can try the TRIAL Version for free though.

http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?ps=UE&lang=en&page=48


----------



## scuderia (May 26, 2009)

Ah, cool. Much obliged. I'll get out of the way now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

scuderia said:


> Ah, cool. Much obliged. I'll get out of the way now.



no need to, you should stick around  .  lots of chatting around here man.  Learn alot sticking around this thread.


----------



## n-ster (May 26, 2009)

especially if you plan to have/have an i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

here is what I am crunching at right now.  Still working my way down on voltages, for tonight, its staying like this


----------



## mudkip (May 26, 2009)

I'm looking how far I can go @ stock voltage 1.13v .

Now currently running 20 x 160 = 3,2Ghz with HT on fully stable 

now running 3,4Ghz with HT on.

1.1315v
-update- linkpack 15 runs stable @ 3,4Ghz


----------



## mudkip (May 26, 2009)

3,6 Ghz @ stock voltage wow!


----------



## n-ster (May 26, 2009)

mudkip said:


> 3,6 Ghz @ stock voltage wow!
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/zxr9f6.jpg



I'm comming to Holland to get your i7!


----------



## dcf-joe (May 26, 2009)

Well, Binge this is what I did pertaining to your post. I set my:

CPU Ratio:  20
CPU Voltage:  1.45
QPI/DRAM Bus Voltage:  1.4
DRAM Bus Voltage:  1.6

Load-Line Calibration:  Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude:  Auto (Disabled or Normal Option Not Present)
CPU Clock Skew:  Normal
CPU Spread Spectrum:  Auto (Disabled or Normal Option Not Present)
IOH Clock Skew: Normal
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Auto (I Didn't Think It Mattered)

At 4000 Mhz, I was not even able to complete half of one run of Intel BurnTest before my computer blue screened


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> Well, Binge this is what I did pertaining to your post. I set my:
> 
> CPU Ratio:  20
> CPU Voltage:  1.45
> ...



I'm thinking you received a sub par i7. Sometimes it just happens. I've had my fair share. The only thing chip makers promise is stability on stock. Anything else is a bonus. On my Asus Gene, I was able to get 4.0ghz stable on 1.36v vcore and 1.36v QPI/Dram with the CO chip I had at the time. All other settings similar to yours.


----------



## mudkip (May 26, 2009)

mudkip said:


> 3,6 Ghz @ stock voltage wow!
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/zxr9f6.jpg


----------



## Binge (May 26, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> Well, Binge this is what I did pertaining to your post. I set my:
> 
> CPU Ratio:  20
> CPU Voltage:  1.45
> ...



I'm sorry mate.  I really wish you good luck sorting this out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

mudkip, looks like an insane CPU you got there bro


----------



## mudkip (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mudkip, looks like an insane CPU you got there bro



haha it is! coudn't believe it actually boot @ 3,2 Ghz with stock voltage... so 3,6Ghz was like : wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

mudkip said:


> haha it is! coudn't believe it actually boot @ 3,2 Ghz with stock voltage... so 3,6Ghz was like : wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow for me



I see you are indeed a proud owner of an i7


----------



## mudkip (May 26, 2009)

Oh shiiiiiiiiiiiii

look at this 







omgggg


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

dude you sure you can't do 4.6ghz at stock voltage 

thats insane bro


----------



## mudkip (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude you sure you can't do 4.6ghz at stock voltage
> 
> thats insane bro



don't dare me bro


----------



## Binge (May 27, 2009)

I dare you.  You're making a lot of fuss over something a lot of D0s can do


----------



## mudkip (May 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> I dare you.  You're making a lot of fuss over something a lot of D0s can do



I just fidn it amazing that my chip can reach 3,8Ghz @ stock .

let me be


----------



## Binge (May 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> let me be



If you want to be left alone then you can find a way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I just fidn it amazing that my chip can reach 3,8Ghz @ stock .
> 
> let me be



now until you don't do 4.6 Ghz at stock voltage, BInge won't leave you alone


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2009)

Wow, D0's are pretty damn amazing!  Can't wait for mine when the new batch of video cards are out.


----------



## mudkip (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now until you don't do 4.6 Ghz at stock voltage, BInge won't leave you alone



he sounds like a rapist


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> he sounds like a rapist



  i still think you should do 4.6ghz stock voltage, and im not a rapist


----------



## mudkip (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i still think you should do 4.6ghz stock voltage, and im not a rapist



not you! binge!


----------



## mudkip (May 27, 2009)

Tomorrow Will Do My Super 4,6ghz @ Stock Voltage

Stay Tuned


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Tomorrow Will Do My Super 4,6ghz @ Stock Voltage
> 
> Stay Tuned



you think with like some LN2 or something that is possible?  I dont think so.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 27, 2009)

Getting my motherbaord back tomorrow and I just got my new chip from intel, they sent me another c0 a batch number 3836b058, hope it is a good one, will find out tomorrow when I install all my stuff, been a hard month without that computer, no overclocking


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Getting my motherbaord back tomorrow and I just got my new chip from intel, they sent me another c0 a batch number 3836b058, hope it is a good one, will find out tomorrow when I install all my stuff, been a hard month without that computer, no overclocking



well out of the C0's B batches tend to be the better batch, however that don't mean anything.  Hope everything works out well and hope your new CPU is a good one


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Tomorrow Will Do My Super 4,6ghz @ Stock Voltage
> 
> Stay Tuned



LOL. That simply won't happen. I do like the optimism though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. That simply won't happen. I do like the optimism though.





dammit, BINGE will never get of his case about this


----------



## mudkip (May 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> lol



and he knows its true, he thanked my post


----------



## Thrackan (May 27, 2009)

Just made a bid on a D0, kinda fed up with my "crappy" C0 chip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Just made a bid on a D0, kinda fed up with my "crappy" C0 chip.



good luck with the bidding


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

quick question 
Does the i7 920 D0 stepping have a cold bug ?


----------



## Binge (May 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> quick question
> Does the i7 920 D0 stepping have a cold bug ?



It has less of a cold bug, but you still have to boot it a bit warmer than you eventually cool the chip.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> It has less of a cold bug, but you still have to boot it a bit warmer than you eventually cool the chip.



around what temp?

might need to get a temp probe


----------



## mudkip (May 28, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Just made a bid on a D0, kinda fed up with my "crappy" C0 chip.



that one on tweakers.net?

seriously don't buy it. you can buy a D0 new for 252 euro's .
The chip he sells isn't a good overclocker in my opinion.


----------



## t_ski (May 28, 2009)

FYI - going with three sticks of ram versus six sticks made little difference in my temps.  OCCT ran for just a few minutes longer 

I have the parts to watercool it, but I just need the time to throw it all together


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (May 28, 2009)

Hope it's not the same D0 I'm after mudkip!!!


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

mudkip said:


> that one on tweakers.net?
> 
> seriously don't buy it. you can buy a D0 new for 252 euro's .
> The chip he sells isn't a good overclocker in my opinion.



Well it's better than my C0 either way. We'll just see what I can do with this baby.

And yes, it's already miiine


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

Now that I have most of the i7 setup what are the settings and temps I need to check when trying to overclock it?


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Now that I have most of the i7 setup what are the settings and temps I need to check when trying to overclock it?



Well tempwise: These chips run as hot, if not hotter, than the high speed P4's did.
On air, I'd say don't be scared if you hit 75C once in a while.
I wouldn't use settings that get me those temps though, but that's a personal choice. The chip can take these temps.

For settings, I suggest reading some of the first pages in this thread.


----------



## King Wookie (May 28, 2009)

A suggestion.

Between all you experts, could you guys not put together a simple straight forward i7 overclocking guide?

I don't own one at this time, but I'm sure there are plenty who would benefit from it.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 28, 2009)

There's one large obstacle for that idea King Wookie, EVERY i7 is different, you get ones that need higher QPIs (or voltage on the QPI, can't remember) or ones that simply refuse to boot over a certain QPI voltage, there are D0s and C0s/ C1s, simply too many different variables.
I'm pretty sure that has been asked for before.


----------



## Binge (May 28, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> A suggestion.
> 
> Between all you experts, *could you guys not put together a simple straight forward i7 overclocking guide?*
> 
> I don't own one at this time, but I'm sure there are plenty who would benefit from it.



Since we haven't put together a guide already we've done what you're asking but why the heck would you ask that when you know there are plenty who would benefit?


----------



## n-ster (May 28, 2009)

I guess it is possible to put all differences of voltages max, and make a thread with some of the people's BIOS templates with bench stable OCs or something... Anyone could do it really, since all they have to do is go through ONLY 187 pages of this thread 

IMO safe temps on air that you should be comfortable with are up to low 80's... something like 85 max...


----------



## King Wookie (May 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> Since we haven't put together a guide already we've done what you're asking but why the heck would you ask that when you know there are plenty who would benefit?



Sorry. Regional expressions coming to the fore. 
I was trying to say it would be good to put one together.

As for specific voltages etc, I'm thinking more along the lines of a basic guide to what you should be tweaking and what to leave alone.

Ideally it would be a quick refer to for when someone asks how to. It is a tad off putting to trawl through 187 pages.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 28, 2009)

Finally got all my parts back in and put the computer back last night.  Running great these Ultra Kaze's 300's are a little loud, but waiting on a fan controller.  So far the CPU is overclocking well, it is a B batch so I hear they OC a little better.  Been able to keep the temps below 70 so far with the new fans


----------



## Binge (May 28, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Sorry. Regional expressions coming to the fore.
> I was trying to say it would be good to put one together.
> 
> As for specific voltages etc, I'm thinking more along the lines of a basic guide to what you should be tweaking and what to leave alone.
> ...



I was just playing around with the grammar thing.  It's not like we don't feel like writing up a piece on the i7 but the chips are all too damn different.  When people start to OC, depending on their motherboard, the rules change, and then depending on their chip the rules change.  I RMAed my DFI mobo a couple times before I got one that lasted for more than a month with strong use, and each time I had to use different settings for the SAME cpu.  When I changed my PSU ages ago... same story.  When I put in a GTX295 instead of a GTX280 I also had to change my settings around.  Not trying to be a total killjoy but now with the D0 overclocking is different yet again.  It's not that it's hard either.  These are things anyone can figure out without looking at guides.  Heck there were NO GUIDES when I started OCing the 920 C0 back in early December.

You want some common sense sh*t?  If you are going to change any voltage first change the voltage of the parts you are trying to overclock.  With any bit of research someone would gain the understanding that the i7 does not rely on the x58 north bridge for overclocking.  All of the overclocking happens between the cpu and memory.  Just take a look at the flow chart of the i7 and you'll see that what caused stress with the 775 north bridges no longer exists.  There you have it.  That's all you need to know to get started.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

hi i just bought my *OVERCLOCKED* Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping (SLBEJ) 2.66Ghz @ 4.00GHz / Gigabyte EX58-UD5 Intel X58 Motherboard / OCZ Gold 6GB DDR3 PC3-12800C8 1600MHz DDR3 Bundle.
Hope it will perform better than my previous PC


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

Wait, what?

You bought it overclocked?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

yes


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

So the CPU is already installed on the board and it's been booted and tweaked in the BIOS and settings have been saved.

Hope you didn't pay extra for the OC... Doing that is 90% of the fun of owning an i7.


----------



## lem92 (May 28, 2009)

Why would you pay for an overclock.....

Guys I have two boards, A Biostar and an EVGA (Regular) Which one should I keep and why. I tired both, but from my experience, the Biostar netted me a bit better OC, but I could do 4ghz on very low volts on the EVGA.


----------



## Binge (May 28, 2009)

lem92 said:


> Why would you pay for an overclock.....



Don't hate.  I'm sure he won't be unhappy with his machine if it works.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

i just bought weekend deal it costed me only 450£


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

i could overclock it my self but i would never get it to 4GHZ anyway so i bought ready installed motherboard 3in1


----------



## lem92 (May 28, 2009)

You know you could have got a lot of your stuff cheaper.


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

Hmk, well at least you get an i7 that's sure to do 4Ghz.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

yes i know but i better get proffesional overclock than burn my CPU


----------



## lem92 (May 28, 2009)

well it takes like 2v to fry your cpu.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

actually i looked on internet the difference between cheapest hardware of these 3parts and this bundle and money difference was only around 25£ so its not a big deal anyway i am happy with it


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

lem92 said:


> well it takes like 2v to fry your cpu.



Dude, keep it friendly ok?


----------



## Binge (May 28, 2009)

I'm happy for you too man.  Trust me as long as I see you do a few benches and tell us how the rig feels I'll like the rig   If it has any problems you know we'll help.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

Thankyou guys, i will post em in comming days,and if any probs I definetly will post my hardware problems here


----------



## mudkip (May 28, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Well it's better than my C0 either way. We'll just see what I can do with this baby.
> 
> And yes, it's already miiine



Okay, I'd love to see some results


----------



## lem92 (May 28, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Dude, keep it friendly ok?



What about that wasn't friendly? Would it be better If I labeled it with tons of smilies?


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

lem92 said:


> What about that wasn't friendly? Would it be better If I labeled it with tons of smilies?



I'm sorry, I'm absolutely unfamiliar with sarcasm and I really didn't see which way that was going.


----------



## mudkip (May 28, 2009)

Thrackan , why aren't you running in tripple channel?


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Thrackan , why aren't you running in tripple channel?



I am, just havent updated specs yet.


----------



## n-ster (May 28, 2009)

lol... So did you try to OC your RAM Thrackan?


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

Well I accidentally left it on 1400something once and it worked fine


----------



## n-ster (May 28, 2009)

lol xD Seriously though, OCing RAM is fun too  you should try! A safe voltage max for RAM IMO is about 1.8


----------



## Naekuh (May 28, 2009)

n-ster said:


> lol xD Seriously though, OCing RAM is fun too  you should try! A safe voltage max for RAM IMO is about 1.8



actually thats dependant on cpu vcore voltage.  :X

.5V rule, so unless his cpu was @ vcore 1.3+ that wouldnt be safe.

(this is speaking for i7's only)


----------



## n-ster (May 28, 2009)

It is... check his System Specs


----------



## Naekuh (May 28, 2009)

n-ster said:


> It is... check his System Specs



im just stating it incase someone misreads your statement.


----------



## n-ster (May 28, 2009)

well, it is a good reminder for people who forget this indeed... I think that is the reason why freaksavior fried his CPU 

I have a hard time choosing what RAM to buy...


----------



## Thrackan (May 29, 2009)

n-ster said:


> It is... check his System Specs



Ok ok I updated my specs


----------



## Binge (May 29, 2009)

Mudkip I gotta call you out on your burn tests   CPU load does not go above 50% and that's hardly a stress test.











vdroop shown from load to idle.  This was from the chip recently sold to Assassin48


----------



## n-ster (May 29, 2009)

omfg I'm going to have so much fun with this chip 

I hope Assassin get's a prize for the competition! Do you think it is plausible to get 30k+ in 3D Mark 06 with that chip and 4870x2 quadfire? The chip being on DICE


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2009)

I think the OCs would have to be pretty high on both the GPU and the CPU, as I was not able to get that close to 30k with the i7 at 4.01 GHz and dual 4870x2's in X.  I had 24823 with a PhysX card in the mix.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I think the OCs would have to be pretty high on both the GPU and the CPU, as I was not able to get that close to 30k with the i7 at 4.01 GHz and dual 4870x2's in X.  I had 24823 with a PhysX card in the mix.



in 3dmark 06??


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, in Vantage.  I missed the '06 comment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Sorry, in Vantage.  I missed the '06 comment.



oh ok, you scared me for a sec there.  I hit 26k+ with dual 4870's and my chip at 4.3ghz.  Thats why I thought that was weird.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## mudkip (May 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Mudkip I gotta call you out on your burn tests   CPU load does not go above 50% and that's hardly a stress test.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090529/burntest2.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090529/burntest3.png
> ...



I 've ran LinX too


----------



## Binge (May 30, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I 've ran LinX too



Good.  Talk less OC more


----------



## mudkip (May 30, 2009)

Obviously i can't get 4,6Ghz @ stock lol


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Obviously i can't get 4,6Ghz @ stock lol



WHAT ?!?! you suck  don't give up so easily  What makes a good OCer is to strive for the impossible and sometimes he gets it! 99% of the other time, he breaks it


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 30, 2009)

my old computer score was 14766 on defualt in 3dmar06
and my new Overclock rig scores are in pictures below


----------



## mudkip (May 30, 2009)

Arciks said:


> my old computer score was 14766 on defualt in 3dmar06
> and my new Overclock rig scores are in pictures below
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/CPUZ_stats.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/3dmark_default.jpg



Nice overclock!

good job


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 30, 2009)

actually i didnt overclock.i bought already overclocked
but 3dmark scores suprised me.didnt expected it will be so good


----------



## mudkip (May 30, 2009)

Arciks said:


> actually i didnt overclock.i bought already overclocked
> but 3dmark scores suprised me.didnt expected it will be so good



ok nvm then , nice CPU


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

Now you can OC it further or try to lower voltages!


----------



## mudkip (May 30, 2009)

n-ster said:


> WHAT ?!?! you suck  don't give up so easily  What makes a good OCer is to strive for the impossible and sometimes he gets it! 99% of the other time, he breaks it



Ok..Ok i'll try

This was 3,6Ghz @ 1.13215v (stock) stable


----------



## SystemViper (May 30, 2009)

Been kinda out of touch on the overclocking for the last 6 weeks because of work, but it's slowing down for the next week or two so i decided to start playing with some new toys, 

-goal for the weekend, 5ghz-

So i started setting up my gear yesterday and today i actually turned
on the power and ran some stock runs to check that all the components
are functioning, and with a few adjustments it's up and running.,

So i pushed it a bit to start to get the feel for this setup, and reached...

*Freq : 4715.32 MHz (205.01 * 23)*


things are starting to get exciting, i think this is gonna be a very fun weekend....


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

is x23 i7 940?


----------



## SystemViper (May 30, 2009)

n-ster said:


> is x23 i7 940?



Xeon W3540 and it looks like it's gonna rock 


CPUz here


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2009)

its a w3540 server chip = 940  those have higher heat tolerance

was that dice


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

is W3540 = i7 940 right? 

lol nvm got my question answered 

are you guys scared that i7 920 is being discontinued?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2009)

yup and the w3520 = 920 d0


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

Did you hear? apparently we can get i7 920's for 129$ if you work at walmart, bestbuy etc


----------



## crazy pyro (May 30, 2009)

Go get a job at Walmart for a week then!


----------



## SystemViper (May 30, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Did you hear? apparently we can get i7 920's for 129$ if you work at walmart, bestbuy etc



Damn, where is that deal, i want to get me some of that, just got to find an employeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

http://retailedge.intel.com/login.aspx


----------



## 3xploit (May 30, 2009)

yeah you dont even have to work in the computer department either, as long as you get a paycheck from one of those stores you qualify for the discount


----------



## SystemViper (May 30, 2009)

n-ster said:


> http://retailedge.intel.com/login.aspx



hmmmmm, i remember sombody was signed up for that program, it was where all those QX9650 came from, got to fire up the memory banks


----------



## SystemViper (May 30, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> its a w3540 server chip = 940  those have higher heat tolerance
> 
> was that dice



no it's running on my phase, but that is just the start, i feel that i should pull 5ghz this weekend, but next week it will go under Dice, then hopfully under LN2 but it's all new ground for me, so just taking my time and making sure that i don't mess it up to bad


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2009)

which pot?


----------



## SystemViper (May 30, 2009)

I've got a RYBA CPU Semi-solid rev.4  just like DaMulta's which is real sweet 

RYBA POT HERE

plus have another CPU one that is a little older, and also i picked up the koolance GPU pot to play with ....

So it's gonna be interesting, got lots of stuff to practice on tooo...


----------



## mudkip (May 30, 2009)

Yo in holland we got as much weed as you guys want.

I'll ship 1 gram overseas for 15$


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

*@mudkip*




*@ SV*

great job bro.  Why do the Xeons overclock better than i7's, higher multi?


----------



## SystemViper (May 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *@mudkip*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo CP, hows it going....

The W3540 has that extra multi, and the extreme has unlocked multi. 

on the better overclockers, i think the jury is still out.
they will prob end up being like the 950 and the 975's when all is said and done. 

But i keep hear people saying the Xeons are better binned, but i think they are like the 775 Xeons, they were just like their brother the quad core's

but i saw these Xeon W3540's throwing out some crazy numbers and the stars aligned and i was able to snag one. So here goes, you will see a lot of posts in the future,
I got the camera rolling, i hope the chips fall my way 


thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Yo CP, hows it going....
> 
> The W3540 has that extra multi, and the extreme has unlocked multi.
> 
> ...




everything is going good, glad you are back man, you had left us for a while.

Those Xeons are Socket 1366 right?  Do I have to do anything to run one on my rig.  Thing is I would like to get a D0, but it wont' be soon.  Probably by the time i'm ready they are discontinued.  So if these chips are still out, it wouldn't be a bad choice.  The majority of the peeps are getting really good clocks out of them.  What do you think?


----------



## SystemViper (May 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> everything is going good, glad you are back man, you had left us for a while.
> 
> Those Xeons are Socket 1366 right?  Do I have to do anything to run one on my rig.  Thing is I would like to get a D0, but it wont' be soon.  Probably by the time i'm ready they are discontinued.  So if these chips are still out, it wouldn't be a bad choice.  The majority of the peeps are getting really good clocks out of them.  What do you think?



I think it all about your needs i think your on the right track. For the price it's a fantastic platform, even a i7 920 clocked around 3.8 with some good tight ram will kick butt for a long time to come. Intel's next chip is slower then the i7 so it will have an even longer run as top dog, oh so sweet.

I don't care what anybody reports, there will be cheap i7 920 Co's ad Do' and also the xeons, so i when your ready there will be some kind of deal to gobble up,

As for being away, i have been reading, but work has been krazy and some personal stuff can shut down any play time,.,.
But i am making time to start playing again. Got some interesting plans for the next month and today's post is the start of a fun benching ride.

Got some 775 stuff to burn up, some e8600' to try to get over 6ghz
some celerons to just burn up and a few i7's for some serious action...

so lookout 
super Pi
06
vantage and what ever benches are out there... 
we're gonna roll


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I think it all about your needs i think your on the right track. For the price it's a fantastic platform, even a i7 920 clocked around 3.8 with some good tight ram will kick butt for a long time to come. Intel's next chip is slower then the i7 so it will have an even longer run as top dog, oh so sweet.
> 
> I don't care what anybody reports, there will be cheap i7 920 Co's ad Do' and also the xeons, so i when your ready there will be some kind of deal to gobble up,
> 
> ...



Yes that is true, im sure deals will be around when i'm ready.  I run mine now at 3.8 GHz a bit lower than my daily settings, but since it crunches 24/7, this way it'll stay cooler, much cooler, and the power bill will hopefully go down a bit.

I'm really glad you found some time to play with your hardware, and hopefully everything you got going for you works out as expected 


Here are my current settings.  I know RAM timings are a bit loose, but im trying to see whats the max BCLK/Ram speed I can run.  I just rebooted from 182BLCK to this


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

update on my daily crunching settings, so far so good


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> update on my daily crunching settings, so far so good
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/Capture246.jpg



Are you running HT off? I just noticed you only have 4 projects going....


----------



## SystemViper (May 30, 2009)

Hey P,  so how is that gig treating you, looks like your
getting comfy with it.




Check out this thread on some HIGH bclocks and
also Pcie, could be interesting to approach the 
boards and see what ours can do in that direction, very cool


*BCLK 235 / PCIe 130 with GIGABYTE MB*


the Gig's just keep getting better


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Are you running HT off? I just noticed you only have 4 projects going....



you have to scroll to the side, here is a screenie of the advanced view, shows 8 running   Thanks for looking out though








SystemViper said:


> Hey P,  so how is that gig treating you, looks like your
> getting comfy with it.
> 
> 
> ...



I still have my EVGA 






i'll check out that link though.  I love reading


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Are you running HT off? I just noticed you only have 4 projects going....



I know you probably know this, but when it says 4 cores 8 threads = HT on


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I know you probably know this, but when it says 4 cores 8 threads = HT on



I think he just got thrown off by the projects showing.  Im sure he say I had HT on.  Just puzzled him I guess that he only saw four.


----------



## mudkip (May 31, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Hey P,  so how is that gig treating you, looks like your
> getting comfy with it.
> 
> 
> ...



Dude.. I'm trying to reach 4,7 right now , after reading that ''shit''


----------



## mudkip (May 31, 2009)

4,7Ghz bitches!!

My Personal record for the next 5 minutes.






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=577096


----------



## Assassin48 (May 31, 2009)

now do a 3dmark06 run lol


----------



## SystemViper (May 31, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Dude.. I'm trying to reach 4,7 right now , after reading that ''shit''



Fantastic run, getting 4.7ghz on a 920 is not easy, very nice effort!

any chanc of posting the bios settings for that run.

also have you found the max bclock on that UD5, 
today i am gonna find mine on my UD4P so it should be fun!


sees that 223 is the hump......

Look forward to seeing your crank out some more nice benches/


----------



## mudkip (May 31, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Fantastic run, getting 4.7ghz on a 920 is not easy, very nice effort!
> 
> any chanc of posting the bios settings for that run.
> 
> ...



Vocre 1.54v
QPI 1.50v
QPI PLL 1.60v
IOH core 1.5v

PCI-E Freq : 101.8 (see setfsb for more info)
21 x 224 bClk

I can't get PCI-e frew over 103 Mhz or else I'd reach 4,8Ghz easily

I don't know why my PCI-e freq doesn't go over 103

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3819935#post3819935


----------



## SystemViper (May 31, 2009)

what bios you running,?


 i'm gonna try to find my max  bclock today and pcie freq


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I know you probably know this, but when it says 4 cores 8 threads = HT on



LOL.



Chicken Patty said:


> I think he just got thrown off by the projects showing.  Im sure he say I had HT on.  Just puzzled him I guess that he only saw four.



Yup, it was just a quick glance...



mudkip said:


> 4,7Ghz bitches!!
> 
> My Personal record for the next 5 minutes.
> 
> ...




Maybe I'm getting old or something, but puttting more than 1.5v through this 45nm chip makes me cringe, even for a bench run. Maybe I'll get the balls to do it. It should be no problem, since she does 4.5 on 1.376v.



SystemViper said:


> Hey P,  so how is that gig treating you, looks like your
> getting comfy with it.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm loving it. I haven't really pushed too hard for high BCLK, but so far, this is the most stable x58 board I've owned.


----------



## mudkip (May 31, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> what bios you running,?
> 
> 
> i'm gonna try to find my max  bclock today and pcie freq



F8B


----------



## mudkip (May 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I 've ran 1.6v through my i7 , no problems at all


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2009)

Hey SV, do you know if Giga Qflash works with a USB stick?


----------



## SystemViper (May 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey SV, do you know if Giga Qflash works with a USB stick?



when ever i upgrade the bios, i put it on a USB stick
and started the system, hit "end" i think and it runs Qflash
then select the file on the USB stick and it has loaded

So far it's worked like a charm and i have been using it
for a long time.


what the max bclock on your gig board...


so i guess it's yes.

PS love that avatar, had me cracking up for a while,
Yo Paulie.


----------



## mudkip (May 31, 2009)

You can also create FAt32 partie on your HD , and update your bios from it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Mudkip,  you tha man bro, great clocks!!!!  

SV come on, get hyped up bro, go for it


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 31, 2009)

I've been able to hit 4ghz now with this new chip, it is almost the same as my old one, with the possibility of overclocking.  I have not had much time to mess with the settings, although I was able to get 4.06 stable for now, with my new OCZ ram at 1540 with 7-7-7-22 timings, it is meant to run 1866 at cas 9, so that seems good for now.  Now I was wondering in my BOIS I have the option for CPU Shew, and I can pick 700millivolts, 800mV, 900mV, and 1000mV.  Can anyone tell me what this means?  I have yet to mess with it, would like to know what it does 1st.  These new Ultra Kaze's are working nice, been able to keep the chip in mid 70s, so I am hoping the temps might drop a few degrees after the A.Silver sets in.  
Validation


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I've been able to hit 4ghz now with this new chip, it is almost the same as my old one, with the possibility of overclocking.  I have not had much time to mess with the settings, although I was able to get 4.06 stable for now, with my new OCZ ram at 1540 with 7-7-7-22 timings, it is meant to run 1866 at cas 9, so that seems good for now.  Now I was wondering in my BOIS I have the option for CPU Shew, and I can pick 700millivolts, 800mV, 900mV, and 1000mV.  Can anyone tell me what this means?  I have yet to mess with it, would like to know what it does 1st.  These new Ultra Kaze's are working nice, been able to keep the chip in mid 70s, so I am hoping the temps might drop a few degrees after the A.Silver sets in.
> Validation



not familiar with the term CPU Shew.  Hopefully someone else will chime in some info.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 31, 2009)

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/468280-what-exactly-cpu-skew.html
Some info in there for you


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks crazy, now in my last post I accidentally put CPU Shew, but I meant CPU and PCI-e Amplitude, which I have the settings of: 700, 800, 900, and 1000 Milli volts.  Now I was unsure what what that meant. Although, I also needed to know what the CPU Shew is also since both CPU amplitude and CPU shew are in the same menu under ClockTuner in my MSI BOIS.


----------



## mudkip (May 31, 2009)

Well maby does someone here knows how to raise my PCI-e freq without freezing? Tried to raise the PCI-e freq votlage even to the max (2.16v) but that didn't help!

if i can raise my pci-e freq till 110 or higher i know i can easily reach 4,8Ghz


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

is it not the max Bus speed that is limiting you?

What link is there between pci-e freq and your max OC?

Sorry for the noobness lol


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

wthout raising the pci-e freq my max blck is 222, when raising the pci-eq only with 2 mhz i could reach 4752mhz . Some members on xtremesystems reach over 235 bclk when they set their pci-freq to 120 ! But i don't know why i can't raise my pci-e freq any higher! Obviously increasing the pci-e frequency , also gives more headroom to raise the bClk.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Binge (Jun 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> wthout raising the pci-e freq my max blck is 222, when raising the pci-eq only with 2 mhz i could reach 4752mhz . Some members on xtremesystems reach over 235 bclk when they set their pci-freq to 120 ! But i don't know why i can't raise my pci-e freq any higher! Obviously increasing the pci-e frequency , also gives more headroom to raise the bClk.



It will also destroy your hard drives if they are not solid state.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 1, 2009)

Best run I have had so far.  4.165 with HT off I think I can go higher with HT off, maybe something like 4.3 or 4.4 since the temps are not much of a problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Best run I have had so far.  4.165 with HT off I think I can go higher with HT off, maybe something like 4.3 or 4.4 since the temps are not much of a problem.



holy crap, that screenshot is too small.  can't read anything on there.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 1, 2009)

Took the pic out since it was in 1080p and the attachment thingy made it tiny so it is pointless, but it was 4.168 at BCLK 198.5 Vcore 1.408 with a 21 multi.  Memory was 790 @ 7-7-7-22.  I am liking the new OCZ 1866 platinum set I got, and paid a cheap rate for them too.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 1, 2009)

If you guys join the Core i7 Overclockers club we can help establish a database so new time i7 users can get quick information on what to expect of an overclock. Since I guess this thread has millions of duplicate questions as it's nearly impossible to find what you're looking for 

The Core i7 Overclockers Club


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 1, 2009)

ok got my i7 920 Asus Rampage Gene and 3gb gskill 1333mhz both running at 3.2ghz and 1600mhz by using asus auto clock, i wanna see what this C0 can do, where do i start ?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 1, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> ok got my i7 920 Asus Rampage Gene and 3gb gskill 1333mhz both running at 3.2ghz and 1600mhz by using asus auto clock, i wanna see what this C0 can do, where do i start ?



By raising the BCLK. See how high that gets you before messing with voltages. If you're lucky, it will be 3.4-3.6 before you need to add juice. Stability test in between. Are you using the stock cooler? If so...watch your temps. Try to keep them below 80c, if possible.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 1, 2009)

Been able to hit 4.1 now with HT on and running 1.416V on the Vcore and 1.34V on the QPI, although it is BSOD on me some time into my LinX test.  

http://img.techpowerup.org/090601/4.1 HT on.2.png


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> By raising the BCLK. See how high that gets you before messing with voltages. If you're lucky, it will be 3.4-3.6 before you need to add juice. Stability test in between. Are you using the stock cooler? If so...watch your temps. Try to keep them below 80c, if possible.



its damn hot cores hit 87c (max, although they were averaging about 75c in reality) on the intel burn in test but managed to get to 3.6ghz on stock volts by just raising the bclk, although im confused as to what stock volts are meant to be on these chips as its reporting about 1.32v in the bios and 1.272v in cpuz, i doubt thats vdroop so im assuming the bios is correct for now. 

am going to try and drop the voltage a tad and see if the chip can handle it, tough shout but hey got to 3.6ghz with no trouble at all maybe it can do it on lower volts.

any other suggestions ?


----------



## zAAm (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone overclocked on an Intel mobo yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

wow guys....

Gb x58 has awesome bios.

one problem though...

it trys booting windows then the machine turns off. 

any idea why?


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow guys....
> 
> Gb x58 has awesome bios.
> 
> ...



overclock is not stable?

Flashed the newest BIOS yet? I'm currently running with the F8B bios and my overclocks are rock solid.

for the latest BIOS go to:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/gigabyte-latest-bios-28441/


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Anyone overclocked on an Intel mobo yet?



no , why would we?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 1, 2009)

looks like i might have a nice C0 chip its running undervolted to 1.22v @ 3.6ghz just by raising the BCLK, gonna try a burn in at these volts. how low should i try take it, i wanna find the lowest volts possible and get to 3.8ghz from there for a 24/7 OC


----------



## zAAm (Jun 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> no , why would we?



Let me rephrase that: Anyone overclocked an Intel motherboard yet?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow guys....
> 
> Gb x58 has awesome bios.
> 
> ...




Hmm, haven't had that problem with my UD5 or UD3R. Are you at stock clocks right now?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

i guess it just wanted a little TIM.  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95507


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 1, 2009)

undervolt went well using intel burn test on default settings 5 passes max cores got was 82c, going to try for around 1.2v now 

btw what effect does hyper threading have if any when overclocking ?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i guess it just wanted a little TIM.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95507



LOL. I've done that a time or two.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> undervolt went well using intel burn test on default settings 5 passes max cores got was 82c, going to try for around 1.2v now
> 
> btw what effect does hyper threading have if any when overclocking ?



Well HT is supposed to make your CPU warmer , so disabling can make your CPU cooler when overclocking. In my case , disabling HT doesn't have any effect


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i guess it just wanted a little TIM.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95507



What does TIM means ?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> What does TIM means ?



Thermal Interface material ie. MX-2.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> overclock is not stable?
> 
> Flashed the newest BIOS yet? I'm currently running with the F8B bios and my overclocks are rock solid.
> 
> ...



how does the GB like to be flashed?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Thermal Interface material ie. MX-2.



Also known as:
Thermal goop
Thermal paste
Toothpaste
Sticky mess
The stuff that always gets my fingers dirty, just like cases always cut them even if they aren't sharp.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how does the GB like to be flashed?



My GB flashes like a dream. SD card with BIOS file in the card reader (or USB stick, whatever you prefer), press END at startup and flash it.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how does the GB like to be flashed?



I made a 100 MB FAT32 partition on my hard disk. So I can flash my BIOS with q-flash without needing an USB stick


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

got it.

wow

tons of bios options.

the voltage and memory menus are insane on the ud5.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 1, 2009)

Can't wait to try my setup out....

UD5 and D0 have arrived.... 

....now just waiting for RAM!


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

I love low voltages







current tweaking for even lower vcore

sorry for the large pic btw


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm going to sleep. See ya guys


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> got it.
> 
> wow
> 
> ...



I told you fit. NOT the same old Gigabyte. This board is legit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

holy crap.....

all stock....


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I love low voltages
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/15z34wm.png
> 
> ...



Can you throw up some temps at load/idle with that voltage?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

i dont get it....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

non physx...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

what don't you get FIT?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

ALL STOCK

but yet

30k?

thats at least 4k higher than any other setup of mine has had at stock with the same parts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

zAAm said:


> If you guys join the Core i7 Overclockers club we can help establish a database so new time i7 users can get quick information on what to expect of an overclock. Since I guess this thread has millions of duplicate questions as it's nearly impossible to find what you're looking for
> 
> The Core i7 Overclockers Club





Fitseries3 said:


> ALL STOCK
> 
> but yet
> 
> ...



why don't you get out of your doubts and raise up the clocks   compare the score at higher clocks with previous runs at higher clocks.  That does seem impressive for stock, WOW!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

still trying to manage the temps. more info in my build thread.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Can you throw up some temps at load/idle with that voltage?



My chip likes to be warm.

About 40 -42 degrees idle and 60 degrees load. Even with this low vcore


----------



## mudkip (Jun 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ALL STOCK
> 
> but yet
> 
> ...



your i7 is still bottlenecking. OC it to 4Ghz !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> still trying to manage the temps. more info in my build thread.



thanks, ill check over there.


----------



## aquax (Jun 2, 2009)

mudkip, what is your CPU batch?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone running HPET on with their overclocks.  I have noticed very little difference with it on or off, maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why my CPU multiplier is jumping all voer the place when the computer is in idle.  It will go from x21 to x20 then to x13 and finally x7, and then back up and down until it comes out of idle.  I have all the features off and I read that having HPET on stops this, although it is on now and still happening, any ideas?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Can anyone tell me why my CPU multiplier is jumping all voer the place when the computer is in idle.  It will go from x21 to x20 then to x13 and finally x7, and then back up and down until it comes out of idle.  I have all the features off and I read that having HPET on stops this, although it is on now and still happening, any ideas?



you have intel speedstep on? is your cpu multi on auto or something?


----------



## Binge (Jun 2, 2009)

That sounds like C-States.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 2, 2009)

I will double check I am 95% sure it is off, hold on No speedstep on either and my multiplier is set on 21 manually from the BIOS.
C-State is disabled, it is still doing it with HPET off, so I am unsure, never noticed it with my other C0.

Or could it be from manually picking the x21 multiplier and not using EIST function?  Yes I noticed I tripled posted trying to do my Calc work at the same time...
I also noticed that the APIC function is turned on, Advanced Programmable Interrupt controller

Just wanted to give an example of what I mean, I have no clue right now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

shit man...


hit EDIT instead of triple posting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

jake, im puzzled man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 2, 2009)

your using a UD5 right?
i just got one today hopefully its as good


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

mine has magic fairy dust on it i think.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 2, 2009)

were can i get some fairy dust?

thats a nice score


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2009)

What's the max B-Clock you can get on the GB, fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

havent tried yet.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2009)

The GB boards are the ones I'm most interested in. I think they have the best slot layouts (aside from the Asus Revo and Supercomp, but those are just too pricey).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

round out that 38k at only 3.7ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

moar...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2009)

You know fit, we love ya and all, but screw tweaking the video card and running vantage, and get to maxing the board already. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

im workin on it 

im still toying with higher clocks on the 295s. i guess i should save that for later though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

good work fit, interested in what the board can do


----------



## mudkip (Jun 2, 2009)

aquax said:


> mudkip, what is your CPU batch?



#3845D071


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the bigger the later (ABCD) and the numbers after, the better  the A916 do pretty good!

The B batches in the C0 do well too


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine has arrived..

Batch #3849A769 
Stepping SLBEJ 

but can't play with until ram turns up.....


----------



## zAAm (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine's an A858. Hopeful that I've got a good one! Will have to wait for my TRUE though...


----------



## mudkip (Jun 2, 2009)

can't go any lower. this will be my 24/7 setting


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

Impressive! now, should I get a Scythe Mugen 2 or a S1283V?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I think the bigger the later (ABCD) and the numbers after, the better  the A916 do pretty good!
> 
> The B batches in the C0 do well too




Actually, there is no rhyme or reason to i7 batches. I'm on my 7th different i7 chip, CO and DO, A and B batches. No consistency at all.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

idk  it seems A916 do very well, and B batches do better for C0.... IN GENERAL though  If I have the choice, I'd opt for A916 D0 all the time


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 2, 2009)

Decided to go on some last runs with the C0 before I get my D0. Seems this chip *can* do 4Ghz if you push it.

Raising PCI-E frequency, even by 1 Mhz, gave me BSOD's almost instantly. Super high QPI voltages didn't do well either. Above run was with 1.28v QPI and 1.6v RAM, other settings on auto.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't mind the excessive vCore, that's still my dud C0 chip.

Tried booting with 210x20 but no good. 200x21 actually doesn't fail in 1 minute.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 2, 2009)

when is your D0 coming?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 2, 2009)

mudkip said:


> when is your D0 coming?



Package has been in "phase 1" since the 30th... stupid TNT:shadedshu

EDIT: I'm testing 21*200 at the same voltage settings as I did on 20*200 and it seems to work... Still requires 1.475 vCore (1.440 in CPU-Z) and 1.280 QPI volts though...

The run above lasted for 45 minutes until I stopped it. No BSOD whatsoever...


----------



## mudkip (Jun 2, 2009)

and you're going to sell this C0?  for how much are you planning to sell it?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2009)

It will be nice when I actually get my UD4P installed, I have had the thing for over 2 weeks, was away last week with a friend on a fishing holiday, had to come back early because my wife was taken ill so still no time..... maybe friday finally!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

mudkip said:


> http://i43.tinypic.com/30ichn5.jpg
> 
> can't go any lower. this will be my 24/7 setting



  awesome for daily settings.  Whats max temp with that voltage?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> mine has magic fairy dust on it i think.



That's probably stripper dust you're seeing


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 3, 2009)

I was told by someone at OCN that my cpu clock problem was a Windows 7 bug?  Anyone notice this or not.  I did go back into my Vista HDD and the problem stopped happening, or does Windows 7 have a power saving option that I am supposed to turn off so my CPU multiplier stays locked into place?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I was told by someone at OCN that my cpu clock problem was a Windows 7 bug?  Anyone notice this or not.  I did go back into my Vista HDD and the problem stopped happening, or does Windows 7 have a power saving option that I am supposed to turn off so my CPU multiplier stays locked into place?



u mind posting your W7 power settings.  We'll take a look.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 3, 2009)

Here it is, I have it set to High and these are the processor power settings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Here it is, I have it set to High and these are the processor power settings.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090603/Power settings.png



that seems fine, I have mine on high performance.  No issue. I hold 21x steady 100%


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 3, 2009)

mudkip said:


> and you're going to sell this C0?  for how much are you planning to sell it?



I'll just start at €200 and see what happens


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome for daily settings.  Whats max temp with that voltage?



60 degrees full load.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

where's everybody?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing.

im working on the deskmod and i'll post pics later


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

mudkip said:


> http://i43.tinypic.com/30ichn5.jpg
> 
> can't go any lower. this will be my 24/7 setting



btw , I overvolted it a bit. 1.10v stable but I gave it 1.10625v for extra stability. Just to be sure


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2009)

mudkip said:


> where's everybody?



I'm a bit befuddled at my temps so I'm working on better cooling for my i7 before I play with a 4.5GHz run.

Sucks how these threads can go pages at full steam then just drop dead one day. 


EDIT:

Mudkip, I love the sig. Short, Simple, to the point! For the Win!


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK-4vZqdBYY

vid of a lapped 920 , looks so nice!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 3, 2009)

Just plugged in, everything auto.
Stock voltages under 1.000v, I'm going to like this chip


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 3, 2009)

Coming soon..... "ViperFest"


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26316&stc=1&d=1244050995
> 
> Just plugged in, everything auto.
> Stock voltages under 1.000v, I'm going to like this chip



looks good so far


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Coming soon..... "ViperFest"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090603/rig1.jpg



Looks very promising!


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 3, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Looks very promising!



Yea we got some dice too, so we'll be rocking the 775's and the i7's
Will take lots of pics


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd love to overclock with dice .. once.. ..


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok so I just blew up my motherboard.
*Kids, never ever hardwire your PSU with the 12v plugs still in the motherboard!*

Prolly getting a UD5 now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2009)

good choice....

how many more ppl can we get to get on UD5s?

lets get a whole TPU i7/x58 GB-ex58-ud5 team going lol!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah I was pretty happy with the UD3R as well, don't think I can go wrong on the UD5.

Also, the house smells like I cremated someone... First time ever I blew up a motherboard, I shat bricks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2009)

nope... it seems that the GB-ud5 is one of the best.

if anyone cares to take a glance at my new water setup....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1414407&postcount=125


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww thrackan!

Haha your new UD5 will be a lot better !

Welcome to the club


----------



## n-ster (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm next! once I get Assassin's


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 3, 2009)

Got one ... got ram today so only started to load win 7 now....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> good choice....
> 
> how many more ppl can we get to get on UD5s?
> 
> lets get a whole TPU i7/x58 GB-ex58-ud5 team going lol!



UD4P is basically the same, it just doesent have e sata and has only 1 LAN.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

mudkip said:


> 60 degrees full load.



nice, thats on air right?



SystemViper said:


> Coming soon..... "ViperFest"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090603/rig1.jpg




very nice SV, cant wait dude


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice, thats on air right?



ofcourse!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

mudkip said:


> ofcourse!




THats not bad at all, you got a good CPU in my opinion.  Rephrase a good D0 CPU.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> THats not bad at all, you got a good CPU in my opinion.  Rephrase a good D0 CPU.



Yeah I think I'm a lucky guy also. 

I want to oc it to 4,4 ghz once! for 24/7 but then it needs water


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Coming soon..... "ViperFest"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090603/rig1.jpg



That's it...I'm packing up my i7 rigs and heading to SV's house. Then we'll have all of the Gigabyte x58 lineup under dice.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's it...I'm packing up my i7 rigs and heading to SV's house. Then we'll have all of the Gigabyte x58 lineup under dice.



Good luck!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2009)

YIKES!!!!!!!!!!







$620 shipped each


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 4, 2009)

what are those?
w3520?


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW, love that picture/.....thats a dream to buy 30 and cherry pick


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2009)

thats insane


----------



## n-ster (Jun 4, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> what are those?
> w3520?



He said 620$ ea so I'm guessing something like a W3540s or equivalent to the 950 which would be, W3550s????????/

EDIT: nevermind, the text above says they are w3540s


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 4, 2009)

Got me a D0 to play with. I have it stable at 4.2, 1.28v, but tonight I was trying some lower voltage clocking. Here is 3.8, 1.2v in bios. Shows as 1.16 at load in cpu-z. Damn, these D0's are nice. 

I took this just before it passed the 10th test to show load temp and voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2009)

very nice 4x4 

so far everybody who gets a D0 is impressed with it.  Not bad.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Got me a D0 to play with. I have it stable at 4.2, 1.28v, but tonight I was trying some lower voltage clocking. Here is 3.8, 1.2v in bios. Shows as 1.16 at load in cpu-z. Damn, these D0's are nice.
> 
> I took this just before it passed the 10th test to show load temp and voltage.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090603/3.8_D0load.jpg



20 test are recommended. I had overclocks which pas 10 runs but didn't past 20 runs


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 4, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> UD4P is basically the same, it just doesent have e sata and has only 1 LAN.



Well, the only thing I noticed in the specs was that de UD4/UD4P didn't *explicitly* mention their PCI-E x16 slots being v2.0...

Looked at some MSI boards too yesterday, but they kind of threw me off.
On the X58-Pro, placement of the 8-pin 12v line somewhere in the middle of the board?:shadedshu
X58-platinum looked OK, but was so packed with features I will never use 

So, I went with the safe choice of almost the same board, but then a little better


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 4, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Well, the only thing I noticed in the specs was that de UD4/UD4P didn't *explicitly* mention their PCI-E x16 slots being v2.0...
> 
> Looked at some MSI boards too yesterday, but they kind of threw me off.
> On the X58-Pro, placement of the 8-pin 12v line somewhere in the middle of the board?:shadedshu
> ...



All modern boards are PCI-E 2.0 so thats perhaps why it wasent specifically mentioned as it is now the norm, as far as I am aware no boards since P35/X38 have been manufactured with PCI-E 1.1.

Just checked Gigabytes site on the specs for the board, it does actually specify 2.0 but you have to go to specs rather than overiew page......


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 4, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> All modern boards are PCI-E 2.0 so thats perhaps why it wasent specifically mentioned as it is now the norm, as far as I am aware no boards since P35/X38 have been manufactured with PCI-E 1.1.
> 
> Just checked Gigabytes site on the specs for the board, it does actually specify 2.0 but you have to go to specs rather than overiew page......



Ok, thanks. Thing is, the shop mentioned 2.0 on the UD3, UD5 and Extreme, but not on the UD4. Seemed kind of weird to me.

Just got a notice my order is completed, gonna get it in a couple of hours  so maybe we can rock again tonight if nothing else got damaged.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 4, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Ok, thanks. Thing is, the shop mentioned 2.0 on the UD3, UD5 and Extreme, but not on the UD4. Seemed kind of weird to me.
> 
> Just got a notice my order is completed, gonna get it in a couple of hours  so maybe we can rock again tonight if nothing else got damaged.



What board did you order then?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 4, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> What board did you order then?



The UD5


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

mudkip said:


> *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax * *hoax Hoax Hoax *





btarunr said:


> not hoax





mudkip said:


> prove me wrong , if the info doesn't come from intel itself it's just a hoax trying to make people buy an i7





btarunr said:


> I have a source to cite. I don't need any more proof. Of course Intel won't tell you it's discontinuing two of its chips months in advance, just as it doesn't officially tell anything about the chips that are slated for months later.



*Intel Answers: The future of Core i7 920
*



Intel Answers: The future of Core i7 920

*Intel makes the claim that the popular Core i7 920 won't be discontinued and what Lynnfield WON'T be called.
COMPUTEX 2009: Having breakfast while ogling over the prohibitively expensive and ludicrously fast Core i7 975 this morning, we nailed down some details about the supposed demise of Intel's Core i7 920 and future naming of its Lynnfield CPUs.

First, the Core i7 920. Despite being told quite the opposite just last week, Intel vehemently reaffirmed the i7 920 will still exist for the foreseeable future. However, there was absolutely no commitment to a timescale.

Only the 940 will go, claimed Intel, as it will be replaced by the 950 – which we already know. Intel was adamant that a range of CPUs will remain available for the platform long after Lynnfield launches on September 1st.

Secondly, Intel said its Lynnfield processors would NOT be branded Core i5 like the rumours have suggested, but the spokesperson stopped short of what the name would be.

In fact, Intel stopped short on a lot of detail this morning – only that Lynnfield’s Turbo mode will be finer tuned and greater than that of Nehalem, which is certainly nice, but upon being probed for actual details like numerical values, Intel kept mum.

Will anyone from Intel go on record to give us a firm roadmap for the life of its i7 products and get us some numbers? You know how to get hold of us guys. For the rest of you, let us know your thoughts in the forums. 

*

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2009/06/03/intel-answers-the-future-of-core-i7-920/1

Didn't I tell you? 


Lol ... i hate hoaxes!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 4, 2009)

Couldn't that be a little more subtle? My head hurts you know...


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Couldn't that be a little more subtle? My head hurts you know...



I did this for you.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 4, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I did this for you.



Thanks, that's a lot better 

But glad to hear the 920 will be with us for a while still


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey guys i m having problem overclocking my i7 with msi eclipse sli board
i just want to take it to 3 ghz
but when i want to change the voltage its on auto and its locked so i cant change voltage 
so i cant decrease my temps for 3ghz
and i have a stck cooler
so if anybody has suggestions pls help me


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have the same board and you can pick temps other than auto.  What you have to do is use the +/- keys in the BIOS you can not hit enter and select a voltage, you have to use those 2 keys to move it up and down.  You might be able to get to 3.0 without touching the voltage, but if temps are too high you might be able to decrease the default voltage to something lower.  Do you have the newer BIOS the 1.6?  I am using the 1.7Beta2 BIOS and they seem okay, but not the best so far.  PM me and Ill try to help if you need more information.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 4, 2009)

Great, so everything is still working on the UD5, except for the fact that I am unsure on how to properly move my RAID-0... If someone can help mehere I'd be very grateful.

To keep this slightly ontopic, the D0 is also still alive!


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

the undervolting overclocking continues


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 4, 2009)

You lucky bastards, I have mine at 1.3V for 3.1 Damn fool I am for early adoption...


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> You lucky bastards, I have mine at 1.3V for 3.1 Damn fool I am for early adoption...



Well I also had a C0 once.. but then i had to buy a D0


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

good night fellas


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 5, 2009)

whats the best overclocking board under 200?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2009)

ecs


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 5, 2009)

the Asus P6T is right at $200 new.

I'd personally save for the Asus Rampage II Gene at $240 though.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 5, 2009)

Ive alwyas heard never to mess with asus SE boards. Also one other criterion, 3 pci-e 16 slots


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2009)

forget that for under $200


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 5, 2009)

ok so the ecs it seems to be then


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2009)

i will warn you....

if you dont know x58/i7 OCing... you may be better off with a GB ud3

the ecs rocks and is really easy to OC but you should know at least some info on OCing i7/x58... at least to make it easier.

i honestly miss the ecs and i would have kept it if i had the money but these days i been strapped for cash.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 5, 2009)

So far my best 3D Mark Vantage test.  I think I can get the CPU higher, but the 4870x2 I have really high at 840/940, I was shocked I got the card that high, but when I get the new Arctic Cooler Extreme, maybe I can get some more out of the card.  I am going to try with HT off, does it make much difference in the Vantage score?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> So far my best 3D Mark Vantage test.  I think I can get the CPU higher, but the 4870x2 I have really high at 840/940, I was shocked I got the card that high, but when I get the new Arctic Cooler Extreme, maybe I can get some more out of the card.  I am going to try with HT off, does it make much difference in the Vantage score?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090604/Mark Vantage Smaller.png



with HT off, you might be able to squeeze more of a oveclock from the CPU, thus maybe resulting in a higher score overall.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 5, 2009)

CPU clock doesn't matter much in Vantage, 'cause upgrading from a Phenom (2.7GHz) to Core i7 (4.2GHz) got me another 50 points in *GPU* score. His _CPU_ score will be alot higher with HT on and that will give him higher overall score.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

OC'ing my i7 helped gave me much better results in vantage


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 5, 2009)

GPU scores? I disregard the CPU score. Because it's an Graphic tests.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going to show you something which i find quite amazing..jsut wait a few minutes


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

okay 3,2 Ghz @ 0,99375v in BIOS








rock solid baby!

idle temps are about 37-39 degrees. Load temps 50-53 degrees.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> okay 3,2 Ghz @ 0,99375v in BIOS
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/mhvtxx.png
> 
> ...



holy crap dude, wow.  and stable, I dont believe it, did something ont he screen say stable?


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap dude, wow.  and stable, I dont believe it, did something ont he screen say stable?



As soon as i read: Finished without errors , I knew enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> As soon as i read: Finished without errors , I knew enough.



yeah but if it doesnt have a little thing that flashes and says "stable"  its not stable


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah but if it doesnt have a little thing that flashes and says "stable"  its not stable



Oh damn you!

I should make a little prog in VB6 which shows ''Stable'' on command, while flashing with 1000Hz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Oh damn you!
> 
> I should make a little prog in VB6 which shows ''Stable'' on command, while flashing with 1000Hz





what are you running linx?

how long does it take to complete?


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what are you running linx?
> 
> how long does it take to complete?



Did some improvement

3,2 Ghz @ 0,98750v






as you can see about half hour full stress


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking good mudkip. I'm running 20 passes at 3.8, 1.152v in cpu-z (1.8135 in bios) right now. I have 6gb ram, so it takes a lot longer. Just under 5 min per pass, so about 1 1/2 hours for 20.

EDIT: Here you go. 1.152 at load and 1.168 at idle.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 6, 2009)

managed to hit 4.0Ghz on my C0  although its at 1.38vcore, am going to slowly lower the vcore and see how much i can take it down, i read about "turbo mode" conflicting with overclock so i have disabled turbo. are there any tips you guys can give me to keep this sucker at 4.0Ghz with as little voltage as poss ?

My current settings:

Bclk: 200
multi: 20
mem: 1200 8.8.8.20 (loose timings and low speed to acheive max oc first, then timings and speed tweakings later)
Vcore: 1.38
mem: 1.6v

everything else is at stock. but theres a lot of options, is there anything i can do to lower my vcore and stay at 4Ghz?


----------



## mudkip (Jun 6, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> managed to hit 4.0Ghz on my C0  although its at 1.38vcore, am going to slowly lower the vcore and see how much i can take it down, i read about "turbo mode" conflicting with overclock so i have disabled turbo. are there any tips you guys can give me to keep this sucker at 4.0Ghz with as little voltage as poss ?
> 
> My current settings:
> 
> ...



Not really. you could try to go a little step lower eg 1.37v and then stress test it , if it's stable you can go further with lowering Vcore. But I'm afraid this is the best you can get currently. You could also try overclocking with the 21x multiplier. Helped me alot when i was trying to reach 4Ghz with my C0


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i will warn you....
> 
> if you dont know x58/i7 OCing... you may be better off with a GB ud3
> 
> ...


ok .. will do some more research .. what do u think about the assus p6t se


----------



## mudkip (Jun 6, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> ok .. will do some more research .. what do u think about the assus p6t se



Not good in my opinion. All gigabyte X58 overclock and perform better.

you might want to look for some reviews.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Not good in my opinion. All gigabyte X58 overclock and perform better.
> 
> you might want to look for some reviews.



from the looks of it, and I have said this before. Gigabytes are the board to have lately.  They are just good performers.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> from the looks of it, and I have said this before. Gigabytes are the board to have lately.  They are just good performers.



That was my guess from the beginning, personally.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That was my guess from the beginning, personally.



I always knew they were good, but I underestimated their performance.  I didn't think they were this good.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 6, 2009)

feel i might tell my cous to wait til p55 .. as the diserable boards are WAY to expensive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> feel i might tell my cous to wait til p55 .. as the diserable boards are WAY to expensive



check the for sell section, you find good deals.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

I Thought I'd see what my DO would do with some low voltage too....here's my first attempt.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

good job for your first attempt paulie.

THis thread reminds me of that thread Kei made.  the 9850 low voltage overclocking thread.  I had mine running on one core 1.8 ghz at one point


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 6, 2009)

I was wondering what the max Vcore is for the I7 C0.  I read on Intels' White paper that the max(VTT) is 1.55V?  Correct?  This is respect to the Vss (i don't know what that is, anyone?)  Now I am running 1.448V with Turbo kicking in that extra voltage, without turbo on, or under load I get a 1.396V.  So Turbo kicks in over .50V, does it seem safe.  I am able to keep the temps under 80 degrees and it is stable on LinX for 30 minutes, and I can run Vantage all day, did 8 tests back to back and had no problem with CPU.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> managed to hit 4.0Ghz on my C0  although its at 1.38vcore, am going to slowly lower the vcore and see how much i can take it down, i read about "turbo mode" conflicting with overclock so i have disabled turbo. are there any tips you guys can give me to keep this sucker at 4.0Ghz with as little voltage as poss ?
> 
> My current settings:
> 
> ...



4.0 on 1.38 is about average for a CO. What's your QPI voltage?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had problems with this Turbo mode and windows 7.  But when the CPU is under load the voltage jumps down to about 1.39V Range and the temps are manageable.  Now my QPI is about 1.36V and it seems to be working good there Sometimes I add 0.10V to it when running 3dMark or Linx.

Noticed you were not talking to me Paulie.  Well anyways is 1.36V for QPI normal or should I jump it up to 1.40V?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 6, 2009)

More bad new for us i7 owners Intel goes back on what they said yesterday.

COMPUTEX 2009: Despite telling us face to face yesterday that its Core i7 920 and 950 CPU's will be around for a little while yet, bit-tech has exclusively seen roadmaps and been given multiple confirmations that every-single-one of the X58 motherboard manufacturers is expecting: 920, 940, 950 and 965 will be end-of-life by early next year.

Only the 975 Extreme Edition and the future 6-core LGA1366 CPUs will exist on this socket, with Lynnfield engulfing the entire middle field (we're hesitant to use the word "mainstream").

LGA1366 and X58 motherboards will be thinned out in the next refresh in Q3/4 with the launch of Lynnfield on Sept. 1st, although no one had an exact date for the phasing out of these CPU products.

bittech

this sucks, but the good news is the 6-core Nehlams,


----------



## btarunr (Jun 6, 2009)

mudkip said:


> *Intel Answers: The future of Core i7 920
> *
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2009/06/05/confirmed-core-i7-920-940-950-to-go-soon/1

pwnt.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 6, 2009)

I KNEW IT! LOL

so the more extreme cpus will be x58


----------



## mudkip (Jun 6, 2009)

btarunr said:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2009/06/05/confirmed-core-i7-920-940-950-to-go-soon/1
> 
> pwnt.



Hoax.



I so love being pwnt.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 6, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> More bad new for us i7 owners Intel goes back on what they said yesterday.
> 
> COMPUTEX 2009: Despite telling us face to face yesterday that its Core i7 920 and 950 CPU's will be around for a little while yet, bit-tech has exclusively seen roadmaps and been given multiple confirmations that every-single-one of the X58 motherboard manufacturers is expecting: 920, 940, 950 and 965 will be end-of-life by early next year.
> 
> ...



Or actually good news, when the numbers show that i5 isnt nearly as good, think of the re-sale value of the 920 when you eventually tire of it, S1366 will continue so there should always be a strong resale market, certainly for the next year or two I would think.

Look back to the QX9650, it was effectiveky replaced by the QX9770 which was in theory faster but generally didnt overclock as well, the 9770 nose dived and the 9650 continued to be in huge demand way beyond it's end of production....... in fact it still is in high demand.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 6, 2009)

hi guys i tried a few voltages to make my i7 reach 3ghz 
i got it to boot at 0.96v and the temps droped too
but in cpuz i noticed that my ram was running at 636mghz but where as it should run at  1333
then i tried to run at normal 2.66ghz my ram ran at 534mghz
can u guys help me out y this is happening
my ram is corsair xms3 1333mghz 3x2gb 
my board is msi eclipse sli


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 6, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> hi guys i tried a few voltages to make my i7 reach 3ghz
> i got it to boot at 0.96v and the temps droped too
> but in cpuz i noticed that my ram was running at 636mghz but where as it should run at  1333
> then i tried to run at normal 2.66ghz my ram ran at 534mghz
> ...



Your memory divider is probably on "auto" and running at 4x or 6x, try inputting manually at 8x.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

Just messing around. Thought this was quite good, considering I was running Linx and WCG at the same time. I'm pretty sure it's stable...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 6, 2009)

how many points you get in a day @ 4.3 Paulieg?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> how many points you get in a day @ 4.3 Paulieg?



I don't typically run it that high 24/7. I typically run it at 3.8 at a much lower vcore for power savings.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice Paulie!   Finally got the UD4P installed, damn gotta learn how to overclock this chip again with this new board   Does any gigabyte owners know why CPU-Z and everything else is only showing 4 threads when I have Hyperthredding enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

question.  I switched from my PI blacks (3x1GB) to some Nanya sticks (3x2GB) and for some reason my CPU is running about 4-5ºc hotter.  I think I read somewhere that this is normal.  Anybody know if it is and why?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Very nice Paulie!   Finally got the UD4P installed, damn gotta learn how to overclock this chip again with this new board   Does any gigabyte owners know why CPU-Z and everything else is only showing 4 threads when I have Hyperthredding enabled in the BIOS?



No idea. That's strange.  Let me go look at the bios and see if I can find anything.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 6, 2009)

isnt the memory going through the cpu?
maybe because it double more has to pass through


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> isnt the memory going through the cpu?
> maybe because it double more has to pass through



Yep, memory controller is "on die", more stress on the controller with 6GB equals more heat at a guess.

CP, I too have heard that you can expect a small temp increase.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Yep, memory controller is "on die", more stress on the controller with 6GB equals more heat at a guess.
> 
> CP, I too have heard that you can expect a small temp increase.



If you've allowed multi-threading in the bios, I can't see anything else it could be. Try reinstalling cpuz.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 6, 2009)

I've managed to get to 3358.6MHz on 1.056V Core... (160 BCLK , x21 Multiplier)

Where did you guys get LinX - I can't seem to find that anywhere?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

well guys I figured out why.

look at my voltage.  Remember for those of you who do, I run 3.8 GHz to crunch 24/7 @ 1.29v full load.  Here is full load now   why didnt I notice before







thing is, if in my BIOS I set CPU vcore under 1.28v, it does that.  Why, I dont know   so i cannot set it under 1.2835 or something like that.  If I set it the setting above 1.28v it will do 1.27v idle 1.292v load.  I'm going to go fix that now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, so that was it.  Set vcore up one notch in BIOS, load is 1.294v to be exact 

temps





cpuz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> If you've allowed multi-threading in the bios, I can't see anything else it could be. Try reinstalling cpuz.



Thanks, I think thats it, also OCCT is showing only 3 cores and I think it's all down to the new mobo and chipset drivers, I will re-install the lot and give it a try.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 7, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, I think thats it, also OCCT is showing only 3 cores and I think it's all down to the new mobo and chipset drivers, I will re-install the lot and give it a try.



I have had OCCT do the three core thing to me. It's a glitch, and should be fixed in the next OCCT update.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's my last effort for the night - I had to increase Vcore in the end!






I haven't really had a chance to stress test - what is this LinX program?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats just obscene voltage


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 7, 2009)

obscenely low i guess?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> obscenely low i guess?



yes, that is an awesome clock for voltage.  If it is stable of course.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I finally tore everything out of my 775 rig and install the i7 stuff in that case (with the EK Supreme).  Temps are much more manageable now.  @4GHz, idling in the low to mid 30's, and loads go up to the mid to upper 50's.

Only things bugging me are:

1. CPU run perfectly stable for OCCT tests, but when I reboot, the system won't POST.  I've added .02v, which seems to help, but it still doesn't sound right.

2. Running the CPU @ 1.424v according to CPU-z (stock + .2v).  Seems a little high for 4 GHz, don't you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Well, I finally tore everything out of my 775 rig and install the i7 stuff in that case (with the EK Supreme).  Temps are much more manageable now.  @4GHz, idling in the low to mid 30's, and loads go up to the mid to upper 50's.
> 
> Only things bugging me are:
> 
> ...



you have a C0 or D0?

my C0 needs 1.344v load for 4GHz, it crunched a few months 24/7 like that.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is the link for LinX, it is a simple linpack program.  It stresses CPU much m ore than Prime 95 and does it faster, Prime takes some time to build up to big stress, this has been working very well for me.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess it was obscenely low! 

Just like t_ski it refuses to POST now... so I guess I'll just up the V till it boots - it should still be lower than normal (I hope!)

Thanks for the link Jake!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2009)

Well this UD4P seems easier to overclock than my old DFI did and does so with a little less voltage,  although I still need to get to grips with some of the BIOS...... I cant compete with some of these D0 chips but 4gig with HT enabled (although it is enabled it still does not show it in CPU-Z but it is in BIOS and shows as 8 threads in device Manager?) on 1.26V full load with idles at 38C and after half an hour of OCCT I hit 58C on air....... need to push further now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2009)

very good tatty, that is one nice C0 you got there


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 7, 2009)

Observations so far:

Whatever voltage I set in BIOS is not necessarily the voltage shown in CPU-Z ( I was watching during a LinX run and it did vary and bore NO relation to what was set in BIOS!)

x21 multiplier seems to appear by magic - I can't set it to x21 myself! (I'm working on speeds in BIOS with x20 but CPU decides I want x21! Is this anything to do with lower core V?)

There are far 2 many settings that I can play (ie kill!) my CPU with!

I've started again from scratch (stock) will post my best result later...


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 7, 2009)

Voltage set to vCore should appear in CPU-Z. Might be a little difference due to vDrop.
Difference between idle and load voltages can be dealt with by enabling load line balancing in BIOS (if your mobo has it)

For the record:
vDrop = diff between BIOS volts and reported (actual) volts in Windows by ie CPU-Z
vDroop = diff between idle and load voltages

x21 is Turbo mode, turn it off under advanced CPU features to see a constant x20


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 8, 2009)

I was able to stop my multiplier problem for now.  I am able to have a constant x21 when idle and gaming, but when stressing it still jumps down to x20 I think of heat and it automatically idles.  I hear that if overclock is over 4.0 or close to it and the voltage Vcore is 1.35 or higher the x21 will go to x20 when under load, anyone confirm?  But I used this guy's multiboost program unclewebb from i4memory.com, and XS works well and gets the job done, in case anyone else has the problem here is link.


----------



## Urukland (Jun 8, 2009)

If you have multiplier drops in load, you must search in your bios an option to disable TDP protection. In my DFI t3he8 is _Set VR current limit max_.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 8, 2009)

mudkip, I think I have your low-voltage OC beat:






FYI - That's the display off my Logitech G15


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2009)

T-Ski, nice voltage, nice temps! 

Anyone getting really good timings with their 24/7 overclock?  Here's mine:





2:10 = 1333 @ 7/7/7/28

I want to run them tighter but they may need 1.7V+ to get much more. I'm trying to remember what by fastest WPrime run timings were, but I cant recall of the top of my head.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

what multi you guys using on the CPU?


heres mine at 3.8 GHz 182*20


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2009)

Holy memory GB batman.  12GB! Looks like I can tighten down mine a bit.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 8, 2009)

t_ski said:


> mudkip, I think I have your low-voltage OC beat:
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1713/p1100007.jpg
> 
> FYI - That's the display off my Logitech G15



LOL. 0.0v. Might as well unplug the PSU.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 8, 2009)

here is my timings for the RAM I have the OCZ Platinum 1866 CL9 stick, and they are rated for 9-9-9-24, so far I have been able to run them as shown and they run great.  I wanted to see if I could get them like Binge's Hyper's to 6-7-6-15 or so, that would be nice, since I can not go much higher with memory divider or it will shoot my RAM up to 1900 MHz and I would rather have tighter timings at the moment.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 8, 2009)

I think I'm going to lay off the OCing for a little while.
My little adventure blowing up my motherboard kinda scared me a little. Will keep an eye out here though...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I was able to stop my multiplier problem for now.  I am able to have a constant x21 when idle and gaming, but when stressing it still jumps down to x20 I think of heat and it automatically idles.  I hear that if overclock is over 4.0 or close to it and the voltage Vcore is 1.35 or higher the x21 will go to x20 when under load, anyone confirm?  But I used this guy's multiboost program unclewebb from i4memory.com, and XS works well and gets the job done, in case anyone else has the problem here is link.



With Turbo enabled the multi will drop to 20x once thermal temps have hit 60C I beleive, I did read it somewhere..... and there is no way of disabling that.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 8, 2009)

I never saw that, but then again, I disabled those temp threshold options in BIOS...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I never saw that, but then again, I disabled those temp threshold options in BIOS...



You can disable everything in BIOS, the multi will still be lost at temps above 60C I beleive.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 8, 2009)

As you can see here, temps are over 60 and still x21 multi...


----------



## Binge (Jun 8, 2009)

Alright folks I've returned home and I just want to say I learned a ton, but before any long stuff I wanted to say I'm really glad to be back and really really glad to see some tight ram.  

@Tatty: Some motherboards have a way of sending a signal to the CPU that there is no temp over the limit for turbo activation.  This was first introduced by Gigabyte and then later adopted by just about every board manufacturer.  Trust me it makes no difference in temps.  This past weekend SV and I had i7s doing 4.66GHz(turbo on) on air/phase/DICE without any real difference in wprime, pi runs... nothin.

@Everyone else: Don't ever stop learning and searching and digging into this chipset.  It's complicated as hell, and it doesn't seem to mind a bunch of heat for short bursts of overclocking.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Alright folks I've returned home and I just want to say I learned a ton, but before any long stuff I wanted to say I'm really glad to be back and really really glad to see some tight ram.
> 
> @Tatty: Some motherboards have a way of sending a signal to the CPU that there is no temp over the limit for turbo activation.  This was first introduced by Gigabyte and then later adopted by just about every board manufacturer.  Trust me it makes no difference in temps.  This past weekend SV and I had i7s doing 4.66GHz(turbo on) on air/phase/DICE without any real difference in wprime, pi runs... nothin.
> 
> @Everyone else: Don't ever stop learning and searching and digging into this chipset.  It's complicated as hell, and it doesn't seem to mind a bunch of heat for short bursts of overclocking.



Makes sense since I run a Gigabyte board...


----------



## Urukland (Jun 8, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> You can disable everything in BIOS, the multi will still be lost at temps above 60C I beleive.


No. There are options in bios to disable tdp/thermal protection and prevent the multiplier drop in full load.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 8, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> With Turbo enabled the multi will drop to 20x once thermal temps have hit 60C I beleive, I did read it somewhere..... and there is no way of disabling that.



Not on the boards I've used. I've never lost my 21x, even up to 75c.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2009)

Urukland said:


> No. There are options in bios to disable tdp/thermal protection and prevent the multiplier drop in full load.



As I understand it, the thermal monitoring does not affect turbo mode, just the safe TDP limits of the CPU without turbo mode............


----------



## Urukland (Jun 8, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> As I understand it, the thermal monitoring does not affect turbo mode, just the safe TDP limits of the CPU without turbo mode............



In my DFI TDP/TDC protection must be disabled if i want to use x21 multiplier. If not, multiplier drops to x20 when cpu reachs a certain temp/tdp.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Not on the boards I've used. I've never lost my 21x, even up to 75c.



I am not suggesting you have, I am meerly stating that Intel says you have , I cant find the damn thing I read on the subject but as I am at work I had a quick dig on the Intel site, this does not show a specific temps though so take a look at the linky, it's the Intel White paper on Turbo boost, in itself an interesting read and not very long surprisingly, check out 2.1 where it talks about "dependancies", now as I understand it "dependancies" cannot be switched on or off in the BIOS, hence my previous comment to Urukland, IDK if it has or not affected you, maybe the temp threshold is higher and with your water setup it has kept temps low enough, I do know that I did a WPrime run at 4.2gig (about the limit I can do an intensive bench on air) with my old DFI board and I was monitoring the cores/clocks and I visibly saw it drop to 20x after about 25 seconds.

http://download.intel.com/design/processor/applnots/320354.pdf?iid=tech_tb+paper


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2009)

At last!  i have just found a couple of pieces that say it's 80C so that would explain it.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 8, 2009)

So this is an actual temperature threshold, and not a TDP threshold.

Makes sense, since a TDP threshold would shoot down the multi even if your cooling was adequate.

Say for example, a TDP threshold would be set at 150w of heat generation, then it would be 150w regardless of how much heat you draw away... That would kind of beat up the purpose of extreme cooling.

But since it's an actual temp threshold, that makes a lot more sense. Better cooling = better OC ability.


----------



## Urukland (Jun 8, 2009)

According to what eva2000 posted in XS about DFI x58, 
_TDC/TDP & TM Protection (Turbo mode effects): In CPU Feature section of bios the Set VR Current Limit Max and Thermal Management Control options control TDC/TDP and other temperature related throttling for Core i7 cpu.

    * TDC = over current protection which default Vcore OCP max is 140A (for CPU PWM IC). At >70A, TDC is tripped, it will disable Turbo mode - thus you may see your cpu multiplier drop by 1x or 2x.
    * TDP = thermal design power according to DFI is tripped at around >80W which will also disable Turbo mode
    * Set VR Current Limit Max = Enable to disable both TDC and TDP protection functions thus allowing Turbo mode to run without any TDC/TDP protection.
    * Thermal Management Control = Tripped when core temp is >90C, Turbo mode will disable. At >105C core temp, will force system shutdown._

So i assume that some board manufacturers adjusts temp threshold as they want.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2009)

Urukland said:


> According to what eva2000 posted in XS about DFI x58,
> _TDC/TDP & TM Protection (Turbo mode effects): In CPU Feature section of bios the Set VR Current Limit Max and Thermal Management Control options control TDC/TDP and other temperature related throttling for Core i7 cpu.
> 
> * TDC = over current protection which default Vcore OCP max is 140A (for CPU PWM IC). At >70A, TDC is tripped, it will disable Turbo mode - thus you may see your cpu multiplier drop by 1x or 2x.
> ...



Not sure TBH, everything I have read shows 80C for Turbo mode and that Thermal Management control within the BIOS has no effect but as I said, thats not necessarily fact, just bits I have read, just like the bits you have read, what I do beleive however is that despite disabling all the controls (I never have thermal management enabled when I significantly overclock) I still lost the x21 just as Intel says I would, it just didnt say the 8oC..... it remains a bit of a mystery still though I must admit.

You can always test the theory yourself, disable everything in BIOS thermal, enable turbo, set some obscene voltage and run OCCT with CPU-Z and realtemps open, when you see consistent 80C check the speed/multi in CPU-Z or OCCT 

looking more closely at what you said, the protection is for TDP limits which is power usage not temperatures, the Intel white paper specifically talks about "temperature" threasholds not TDP which may explain that you can pump more through the chip with your BIOS controls but perhaps still if you hit 80C then the multi will be lost..... I really dont know, I am going to have to test now when I get home!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what multi you guys using on the CPU?
> 
> 
> heres mine at 3.8 GHz 182*20
> ...



mine is 21 x 191


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Alright folks I've returned home and I just want to say I learned a ton, but before any long stuff I wanted to say I'm really glad to be back and really really glad to see some tight ram.
> 
> @Tatty: Some motherboards have a way of sending a signal to the CPU that there is no temp over the limit for turbo activation.  This was first introduced by Gigabyte and then later adopted by just about every board manufacturer.  Trust me it makes no difference in temps.  This past weekend SV and I had i7s doing 4.66GHz(turbo on) on air/phase/DICE without any real difference in wprime, pi runs... nothin.
> 
> @Everyone else: Don't ever stop learning and searching and digging into this chipset.  It's complicated as hell, and it doesn't seem to mind a bunch of heat for short bursts of overclocking.



Sorry Binge, just read that, it appears your right as with this new Gigabyte UD4P i cant get it to turn off, have just run some tests but it def did turn off with the DFi DK.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> With Turbo enabled the multi will drop to 20x once thermal temps have hit 60C I beleive, I did read it somewhere..... and there is no way of disabling that.



my EVGA holds a solid 21x as far as I can remember over 80ºc.

...and welcome back BINGE, good to hear from ya.  Anything about this platform you wanna share with us?


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 8, 2009)

My Giga also keeps x21 over 80!

The lowest V I can get stable @ over 4GHz.... not happy about temps tho! 







I guess it's time to go water!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> My Giga also keeps x21 over 80!
> 
> The lowest V I can get stable @ over 4GHz.... not happy about temps tho!
> 
> ...



those temps are ok on AIR, might be a bit better, but these things do run very hot.  Nice clock though.

man, I think imma go get me a D0 this weekend, too much temptations.

How much can D0's be found for new?


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks ... got mine (Retail) for £229 so chances are cheaper in US


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> My Giga also keeps x21 over 80!
> 
> The lowest V I can get stable @ over 4GHz.... not happy about temps tho!
> 
> ...



Actually, on air those temps are quite good.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 9, 2009)

I would be satisfied with 7x on load on air... That is just me though


----------



## Binge (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my EVGA holds a solid 21x as far as I can remember over 80ºc.
> 
> ...and welcome back BINGE, good to hear from ya.  Anything about this platform you wanna share with us?



A few interesting things,

-Motherboards can make or break an overclock and even not matter at all.  A poor chip will always hold back your OC, and a bad board will hold back your good chips.  The Bloodrage has a whole new leg up on OCing with the introduction of the G25 bios.  I was most impressed by that board and it's compatability with the Kingston HyperX.

-3x2GB sets of memory do affect the stability of higher OCs.  A 3x1GB set is optimal for benchmarking.

-Higher uncore multi can give your system stability if you keep it in tighter ratio with the QPI freqency instead of the memory ratio.  For example x6 Memory x16-18 Uncore x32 QPI.

-Low temps are not as important as stable temps.  Temperature heavy shifts to cold cause more instability than a shift to warmer temps.  If you are going sub zero stay on top of your cooling in order to keep it from getting too warm.


-Make sure you try everything involving your settings before changing voltages.  For example: If your ratios between memory/uncore/qpi are unstable it could be a function of the pci-E clock as well as bclk.  The objective is obviously a higher BCLK with the 920s so memory/uncore/qpi and pci-E can be holding it back.  These are good places to play with before losing your head over voltages. 

-See how far your crashes get.  See if your crashes are consistant.  Consistancy is good, it means you've got control over something.  It's when you crash in a super pi and then your system freezes mid bios that you know your settings are far off.

-Don't over extend yourself with overclocking.  Keep reading into things and looking on forums across the interwebz.  

-Clear CMOS and start fresh if you're getting frustrated.  Save a profile to your bios that includes all of your advanced bios/CPU settings, but do not overclock it.  This just keeps things simple for starting over.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> A few interesting things,
> 
> -Motherboards can make or break an overclock and even not matter at all.  A poor chip will always hold back your OC, and a bad board will hold back your good chips.  The Bloodrage has a whole new leg up on OCing with the introduction of the G25 bios.  I was most impressed by that board and it's compatability with the Kingston HyperX.
> 
> ...



thanks dude.

I'll be reading this over and over again.  Got some catching up to do.  Havent overclocked in a while.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> A few interesting things,
> 
> -Motherboards can make or break an overclock and even not matter at all.  A poor chip will always hold back your OC, and a bad board will hold back your good chips.  The Bloodrage has a whole new leg up on OCing with the introduction of the G25 bios.  I was most impressed by that board and it's compatability with the Kingston HyperX.
> 
> ...



I sold my Blood Rage. It was a decent board, but I found it handled bad overclocks like crap. I had to reset the cmos more than on any other i7 board I've owned. If the new bios really did that much to improve stability, this is great news for people who still own one.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

Actually Binge, the last 3 points are very solid points for OCing anything at all. Good post.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 9, 2009)

CP I am with you on trying to get a D0 myself, although I do not know where I can get one close to me, the closest is Boston and thats about 2 hours away  and I dont want to pay 300 for one when I can go to Microcenter and get it for 230.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 9, 2009)

this thread is almost 5k posts  we should give it a custom title lollllllllll

You could always buy a proven OCer at 260~270$ shipped!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

n-ster said:


> this thread is almost 5k posts  we should give it a custom title lollllllllll
> 
> You could always buy a proven OCer at 260~270$ shipped!



where at, Microcenter?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> CP I am with you on trying to get a D0 myself, although I do not know where I can get one close to me, the closest is Boston and thats about 2 hours away  and I dont want to pay 300 for one when I can go to Microcenter and get it for 230.



I dont think i'll have the funds soon, but imma try, they are soooo worth it!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> My Giga also keeps x21 over 80!
> 
> The lowest V I can get stable @ over 4GHz.... not happy about temps tho!
> 
> ...



Very nice, especially with HT on! HT off drops about 10 degrees in my experience...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 9, 2009)

I still have this issue with CPU-z and pretty much everything else reporting only 4 threads even though Hyperthredding is definatly enabled in BIOS, I have even turned off HT in BIOS and the CPU-Z report does not change, it must be working because when I turn it off and boot, if I go to Device manager it shows just 4 cores under "processor", when I turn it on again and boot, device manager lists 8 cores for i7 920??   I am beginning to think it may be a bug in the UD4P's F7 Bios.

I am wondering if SV is on F7 and if so, does he have the same issue?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm I have F7 on the UD5, I can check tonight if you want me to.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 9, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm I have F7 on the UD5, I can check tonight if you want me to.



If you wouldnt mind thanks


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm F7 on my UD5 and haven't had your probs Tatty....

Not sure what is going on there!

I'll try it without HT and see what that does to my temps, thanks Thrackan!


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 9, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I still have this issue with CPU-z and pretty much everything else reporting only 4 threads even though Hyperthredding is definatly enabled in BIOS, I have even turned off HT in BIOS and the CPU-Z report does not change, it must be working because when I turn it off and boot, if I go to Device manager it shows just 4 cores under "processor", when I turn it on again and boot, device manager lists 8 cores for i7 920??   I am beginning to think it may be a bug in the UD4P's F7 Bios.
> 
> I am wondering if SV is on F7 and if so, does he have the same issue?



Works fine for me. Are you using the latest version of cpu-z?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

Selling my C0 atm... Hope someone bids more than the measly €176 it's on now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 9, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Works fine for me. Are you using the latest version of cpu-z?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090609/F7.jpg



I am yes, I just cant work it out, it cant be windows cause as I said, it shows 8 cores in device manager, it cant be the chip because when it was in my DFI it was fine and even a badly seated CPU would not show these symtoms, all 4 cores are showing fine and temps are nice and cool.  That only leaves the motherboard and BIOS unless I am missing something.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

You could try disabling 1 or 2 cores in BIOS and see if it reflects in CPU-Z, but I don't know what conclusions you can draw from that action...

You say Device Manager shows 8 cores, does it show 8 cores being loaded when you stresstest?
Can you click "Hyperthreading as Dual Core" in OCCT to fire 8 threads?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 9, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> You could try disabling 1 or 2 cores in BIOS and see if it reflects in CPU-Z, but I don't know what conclusions you can draw from that action...
> 
> You say Device Manager shows 8 cores, does it show 8 cores being loaded when you stresstest?
> Can you click "Hyperthreading as Dual Core" in OCCT to fire 8 threads?



I'll try those different options when I get home thanks, I'll try anything!


----------



## mudkip_ (Jun 9, 2009)

t_ski said:


> mudkip, I think I have your low-voltage OC beat:
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1713/p1100007.jpg
> 
> FYI - That's the display off my Logitech G15



 haha


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

impostor mudkip?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> impostor mudkip?



Keen eye! I didn't even notice...


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> If you wouldnt mind thanks



Nope, 4 cores 8 threads on CPU-Z 1.51

Keep in mind I'm running stock atm.


----------



## Binge (Jun 9, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I still have this issue with CPU-z and pretty much everything else reporting only 4 threads even though Hyperthredding is definatly enabled in BIOS, I have even turned off HT in BIOS and the CPU-Z report does not change, it must be working because when I turn it off and boot, if I go to Device manager it shows just 4 cores under "processor", when I turn it on again and boot, device manager lists 8 cores for i7 920??   I am beginning to think it may be a bug in the UD4P's F7 Bios.
> 
> I am wondering if SV is on F7 and if so, does he have the same issue?



Hey Tatty, did you know W7 has a problem with i7 and CPU status reporting?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> Hey Tatty, did you know W7 has a problem with i7 and CPU status reporting?



yes thanks but my issue is in both Windows 7 and Vista which I am running ATM.  here you go, I disabled 2 cores in BIOS and started up with just the 2, CPU-Z shows 4 threads still so they must be working, I think it's the BIOS, i got it wrong before guys, it;s F8 I am on, the newest dated 11 May..... take a look............ anyone care to try F8 who has a UD4P to see if it's the same for them


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Core Damage comes up as a trojan when using McAfee for Windows 7, McAfee 's Beta program.  letting you know


----------



## Binge (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks but core damage is a reputible stress test.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> Thanks but core damage is a reputible stress test.



Whereas McAfee is a giant piece of crap. I'd even use AVG before I put McAfee anywhere near my computer.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 9, 2009)

BitDefender FTW lol or kaspersky maybe...

and yes Core Damage is a reputible stress test like Binge said


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 10, 2009)

Been looking for a bench stable speed for the w3540, i think i found it so far, but will be trying to go higher, right now it's on hte bloodrage since it's prob the best responding board for me to get bench stable speeds. So far i hit

*Freq : 4953.71 MHz (215.38 * 23)*

But that isn't as stable as i want it yet...

But for today so far the winner is.....
*Freq : 4836.28 MHz (210.27 * 23)*


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Been looking for a bench stable speed for the w3540, i think i found it so far, but will be trying to go higher, right now it's on hte bloodrage since it's prob the best responding board for me to get bench stable speeds. So far i hit
> 
> *Freq : 4953.71 MHz (215.38 * 23)*
> 
> ...



Wow, I'm speechless....


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea, and i only put it on the bloodrage this morning, but that new beta G25 bios is pretty good, but i can see i am still limited by the board, i am hoping htat i can get it on a classified soon, then hopefully i can really crank it up, but i think 4.8 should give me some nice 3D06's and Vantage runs.

Plus i want 5Ghz today....


----------



## Binge (Jun 10, 2009)

Wowow we should have been on the BloodRage earlier last weekend.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> Wowow we should have been on the BloodRage earlier last weekend.



Yea you know how solid that ran, i figured it was best for bench stable at the moment


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Been looking for a bench stable speed for the w3540, i think i found it so far, but will be trying to go higher, right now it's on hte bloodrage since it's prob the best responding board for me to get bench stable speeds. So far i hit
> 
> *Freq : 4953.71 MHz (215.38 * 23)*
> 
> ...




Fookin Ell!  Nice one


----------



## n-ster (Jun 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Been looking for a bench stable speed for the w3540, i think i found it so far, but will be trying to go higher, right now it's on hte bloodrage since it's prob the best responding board for me to get bench stable speeds. So far i hit
> 
> *Freq : 4953.71 MHz (215.38 * 23)*
> 
> ...



What? wow 

Thanks for making me feel even worse about having a 1.66ghz dual core with bad architecture LOL jkjk

You are just amazing SV  ME WANT 5ghz ++++++


----------



## t_ski (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to see a 3DV score with that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

very good job SV


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 11, 2009)

Holy Sh*t SystemViper!  That overclock is amazing!  Plus your ram is running crazy fast!  6-6-6-18 is amazing!  I'm very impressed!

What voltages was that with?


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 11, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I want to see a 3DV score with that



Yea, i'll be trying the 4.8ghz for 3D06 later.....and vantage 



mlee49 said:


> Holy Sh*t SystemViper!  That overclock is amazing!  Plus your ram is running crazy fast!  6-6-6-18 is amazing!  I'm very impressed!
> 
> What voltages was that with?



the vore was 1.58v for the 4.9 and i think the ram was 1.65, thanks that board likes those 1G dominator 1866 sticks



Chicken Patty said:


> very good job SV



thanks bro, so whehn you gonna show us some patty!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Yea, i'll be trying the 4.8ghz for 3D06 later.....and vantage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you referring to my avatar?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks SV, those GT Dominators?  Where did you find those 1866's?  I see the 2000's for $300+ on the egg


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks SV, those GT Dominators?  Where did you find those 1866's?  I see the 2000's for $300+ on the egg



Here's a 3GB set:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...top+Memory)-_-Corsair+(XMS+Series)-_-20145230


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's a 3GB set:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...top+Memory)-_-Corsair+(XMS+Series)-_-20145230



Are you sure those are the exact same?  The specs show timings at 9-9-9-24, maybe a different set or something?  Here's Corsair's memory site:
http://www.corsair.com/corei7/default.aspx


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks SV, those GT Dominators?  Where did you find those 1866's?  I see the 2000's for $300+ on the egg



Hi these are the first Dominators that came out before the GT's, straight up Dominator 1866's but 3x1


*THIS LOOKS REALLY GOOD!*

I just read from goateater that these 80$ 3x1 mushkins  are Hypers

Mushkin Eplida Hyper 3x1GB 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226031


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Hi these are the first Dominators that came out before the GT's, straight up Dominator 1866's but 3x1
> 
> 
> *THIS LOOKS REALLY GOOD!*
> ...



sold out.


----------



## Binge (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya but that's an amazing find.


----------



## wolf (Jun 11, 2009)

hello All, most hear me a lot in the GPU section, but guess what, i7 baby.

Furthermore, i was lucky enough to score a D0 it seems, (SLBEJ on the box)

motherboard is Asus P6T Deluxe V2

ram until next week is Corair dominator 2x1gb DDR3-1800, but its rated at 2.0v, and the mobo has a sticker on it saying over 1.65 can perma-fuck my shiny new D0...

any words of wisdom wether i should hold out for new ram? i wont be overclocking at all until then, as i dont want to push at all on a stock cooler.

EDIT: i7 920 if it wasnt obvious


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

wolf said:


> hello All, most hear me a lot in the GPU section, but guess what, i7 baby.
> 
> Furthermore, i was lucky enough to score a D0 it seems, (SLBEJ on the box)
> 
> ...



I know going over 1.65v is no big deal, Ive gone over many times.  However i dont know about running 2.0v for daily use.  I'll let the others chime in and post their opinions.


----------



## wolf (Jun 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know going over 1.65v is no big deal, Ive gone over many times.  However i dont know about running 2.0v for daily use.  I'll let the others chime in and post their opinions.



more what im worried about is first boot, im happy to run them at say 1.65v for 1333mhz, but im thinking they might try default boot up to some speed right? and hopefully voltage set by the board, not reading the VID of the mem chips.


----------



## Binge (Jun 11, 2009)

The motherboard on auto settings will not run the ram over 1.6V TBH.  You'll be fine.  Just get a tripple channel kit soon.  sno.lcn has a kickass set up right now I would jump on, personally.


----------



## wolf (Jun 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> The motherboard on auto settings will not run the ram over 1.6V TBH.  You'll be fine.  Just get a tripple channel kit soon.  sno.lcn has a kickass set up right now I would jump on, personally.



all up and running and might i say DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN this baby has power.

rams running fine at 1333 for now, gunna dive on a 1600 6gb triple kit or two in a weeks time, and a good cooler.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2009)

when you go from 3gb to 6gb you get a temp increase 

Idk if its everyone but I have seen a few so make sure you have a good cooler


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

From what I've read yes temps will increase with more than 3GB...

The new Titan Fenrir seems to be the best Air Cooler at present... (typical, just after I go and buy a CoolerMaster V8  )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

21 to 2 the votes in favor of yes,   I see my avatar changing soon!


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> sold out.



yea, i got me a few sets...


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG!!! CP told me I hadn't turned off HT and look at this - not very stable mind!!

I cannot believe this chip!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> OMG!!! CP told me I hadn't turned off HT and look at this - not very stable mind!!
> 
> I cannot believe this chip!
> http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr5/xpdualcore/Capture_3.png



wow!! holy s**T


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow!! holy s**T



Double holy shit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Double holy shit



i'll triple that.  IM super impressed with these D0's.  Just wish I had the cash damn it!!!


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

Sell you mine for $1000!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Sell you mine for $1000!!!



I paid $2000 for my C0


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 12, 2009)

Half price and miles better!! lol


----------



## wolf (Jun 12, 2009)

So, so far im at 3200 mhz on the stock cooler.

160x20

Vcore: set in bios is 1.1575 .... droops to a little less but not much

all other settings on auto.

is this good/bad average? i have no idea what voltages i7's like at all.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 12, 2009)

Good!  Most require over 1.2V for 150+.  Should have some nice temps at that range too right?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 12, 2009)

I would personally say that is good, but is average among D0s... Keep on tweaking to see if you can lower the voltage a little more\



mudkip said:


> http://i43.tinypic.com/30ichn5.jpg
> 
> can't go any lower. this will be my 24/7 setting




^ THAT is a good OC


----------



## wolf (Jun 12, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I would personally say that is good, but is average among D0s... Keep on tweaking to see if you can lower the voltage a little more\
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so yeah took a lesson out of THAT book... 

3600mhz now and 1.125 set in bios 

all this with acceptable temps on a stock cooler 

cant wait for 4ghz


----------



## n-ster (Jun 12, 2009)

see now that is good! 3.6ghz  congratulations!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Good!  Most require over 1.2V for 150+.  Should have some nice temps at that range too right?



????  I have a C0 that will do 160 BClk on 1.2V.  I thought most D0's did better.


----------



## wolf (Jun 12, 2009)

initially it wasnt stable so i kept upping the vcore all the way up to 1.2875, and then took QPI off auto, and settled for 1.2750 QPI and 1.2575 VCore.

generally does the QPI need to be set higher or lower? i feel she can do this speed on lower volts still.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 12, 2009)

wolf said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/4GHZ.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generally it is believed that QPI and VCore should be as close together as possible for stability.  We are near identical volts for 4gig   Nice cool overclock there!


----------



## wolf (Jun 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Generally it is believed that QPI and VCore should be as close together as possible for stability.  We are near identical volts for 4gig   Nice cool overclock there!



cheers man  and it better stay cool that coolermaster V10 was pricey


----------



## n-ster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm sure you can get it on lower clocks... if not, I would stick with 3.6ghz if I were you... or perhaps try 3.8 or something... or tweak the hell out of the 4ghz to make it lower Volts lol

wait I've noticed you haven't out Turbo on  or maybe you did and we don't see it cuz its not stressed? but if it is on, in that case it means 4.2ghz on that Voltage which is good! if the 3.6ghz was the same, that make it 3.78ghz with Turbo!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Generally it is believed that QPI and VCore should be as close together as possible for stability.  We are near identical volts for 4gig   Nice cool overclock there!



what if your vcore is like 1.4v+, is it safe to run a QPi that high?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 13, 2009)

I found a B batch D0 for 255 I am thinking about jumping onto it.  How the B batches compared to A?


----------



## Binge (Jun 13, 2009)

Batch has no reflection on performance.  What you get varies from chip to chip in a large sense.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

despite terrible temps its running pretty decent...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 13, 2009)

hell yea its decent.... more than that  Now give us another 40k+


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

anyone know about the i7/xeon dualcore? w3503

i know its just an i7 900 with less cache, no HT and 2 less cores but anyone else think it would clock high?

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1426752


----------



## t_ski (Jun 13, 2009)

Just the fact that it has less cores sounds like it would be more likely to clock higher.  That was the case between Core2 Duo and Quad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

yes but idk if the fact that i7 uses a single unified die for all 4 cores if killing 2 off on order to make a dualcore would cause any problems. i cannot find any OCing info on the cpu other than the fact that the higher mem multis are disabled. that makes no difference though... thats one of my secrets, use the lowest mem multi to get higher OCs


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes but idk if the fact that i7 uses a single unified die for all 4 cores if killing 2 off on order to make a dualcore would cause any problems. i cannot find any OCing info on the cpu other than the fact that the higher mem multis are disabled. that makes no difference though... thats one of my secrets, use the lowest mem multi to get higher OCs



i say give me the 100 in your paypal 

hmm i havent seen that cpu yet
maybe a typo ?

i will search the webs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

its come and gone... the cpu that is.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone know how those D0's are overclocking that Pao_revolt was selling on ebay for 300?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

any D0 can OC very well at low volts.

i always go for the cheapest retailer if not intel direct like most of my cpus


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 13, 2009)

To buy from Intel is it much more?  Or are they selling it for regular price as other retailers?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

more? wtf?

LESS

a lot less. 

i paid $212.57 shipped for my D0


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, I was looking at a d0 for 255 Used! Well What do I do just call them up at the phone number listed on their website or what?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

you cannot sorry. have to be registered reseller like me.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 13, 2009)

O well makes sense, want to make some money then?? lol


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 13, 2009)

I was looking at the registration and you have to work for some company that builds or works on computers?  Am I correct, not just anyone can register?


----------



## wolf (Jun 13, 2009)

Is there any way i can have turbo mode on without the CPU downclocking?

im happy for it to move between 4 and 4.2, but not 2.4-3.0 etc...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 13, 2009)

was there not a special for i7s to be 129$? http://retailedge.intel.com/

EDIT: http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1034177358&postcount=1


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 13, 2009)

I saw this, too bad I work for Sears and we have no program with Intel  O well Maybe I can get someone who I know to sign up for this or something


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 13, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I was looking at the registration and you have to work for some company that builds or works on computers?  Am I correct, not just anyone can register?



you have to work for a company on their list of vendors, and they will verify that you do. Not real special though. You could go work at Best Buy for a week and be eligible.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 13, 2009)

OK, I took three sticks out to see if I could clock the CPU higher.  Weird thing is POST screen now shows 2GB (not 6GB).  Inside the BIOS the Memory Insight screen (SPD readings) show that I have the sticks in the "A" slots (1A, 2A, & 3A), but the screening on the board and the manual both say they are in the "B" slots.  Windows shows 2GB in the System Properties & Task Manager, but CPU-z shows 6GB (in slots 4, 5 & 6 no less).

Currently stable at 200BCLK x 20, but I think I'm going to swap the sticks around and see what happens.

Edit:  OK, I took the stick and put them in the other slots.  The system wouldn't even post, so I'm guessing the slots are right.  I swapped the order of the sticks around when I put them back in the right slots, and now it's showing 6GB as it should.

Also decide to bump the BCLK up to 205


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

t_ski said:


> OK, I took three sticks out to see if I could clock the CPU higher.  Weird thing is POST screen now shows 2GB (not 6GB).  Inside the BIOS the Memory Insight screen (SPD readings) show that I have the sticks in the "A" slots (1A, 2A, & 3A), but the screening on the board and the manual both say they are in the "B" slots.  Windows shows 2GB in the System Properties & Task Manager, but CPU-z shows 6GB (in slots 4, 5 & 6 no less).
> 
> Currently stable at 200BCLK x 20, but I think I'm going to swap the sticks around and see what happens.
> 
> ...



so any luck with the BCLK at 205?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what if your vcore is like 1.4v+, is it safe to run a QPi that high?



I have seen plenty run qpi at 1.45v, personally I wouldent go beyond that but I still dont know the platform that well, I just read a lot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I have seen plenty run qpi at 1.45v, personally I wouldent go beyond that but I still dont know the platform that well, I just read a lot!



same here, I havent done some overclocking on this platform in a long time.  Since I started crunching, I just try not to restart as much.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm curious though Fit, couldn't you buy the i7s for 129$ instead of what you are paying through retailedge?

t_ski, can't you try to put it on a 21x multi?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

beat this guys....


----------



## t_ski (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so any luck with the BCLK at 205?





n-ster said:


> t_ski, can't you try to put it on a 21x multi?



Yes, and yes!






Basically, I think I was not giving it enough VTT.  Right now the vcore is still high, and I'm going to try to turn it down later.  Bad part is, I noticed my tubing was going flat in several spots.  Part of the problem was too much suction (it released somewhat when I opened the res up), and the rest was a slight twist in the tubing.  I threw some more smartcoils on it and it seems much better.

I'll get full settings a little later, but I upped the vtt, NB, dram and qpi.  One hour OCCT stable with HT on.


----------



## Binge (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> beat this guys....
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/Capture019448.jpg



I can't because my resolution doesn't go that high.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

E is entry and if you ran it with them 40k settings youd have it beat easilly.


----------



## Binge (Jun 13, 2009)

My mistake... I just completely spaced.  Misread and I forgot that extreme has the X prefix.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

i cant run X either so dont feel left out.

welcome to the 40k club


----------



## t_ski (Jun 13, 2009)

only got E79494 for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Yes, and yes!
> 
> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/2140/4point3.jpg
> 
> ...



how much vtt you giving it now as opposed to before?  Very good clocks by the way, you should be able to get voltage down a good amount.

As far as your tubing, I have the same issue.  WTF how do I fix that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

close to 40k again fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 13, 2009)

Bloody nice!  

Sorry for a quick off topic, just got a Toxic 4890 to play with, out of the box at 1050mhz on the core, OCCT GPU stable, now gonna try a rivatuner voltage mod


----------



## Binge (Jun 13, 2009)

bwehehehe xD


----------



## n-ster (Jun 13, 2009)

41k 

I'm jealous


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm almost at 42 :3


----------



## n-ster (Jun 14, 2009)

I love the rub in 

early gratz on 42k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

congrats to binge and fit    sick scores


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

Almost is NOT close enough   Do want a Blood Rage.






Excuse the lack of GPU-Z but I haz secret weppin  lol


----------



## t_ski (Jun 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much vtt you giving it now as opposed to before?  Very good clocks by the way, you should be able to get voltage down a good amount.
> 
> As far as your tubing, I have the same issue.  WTF how do I fix that



VTT was set at 1.28v, 1.264v actual.  IIRC I cranked it up to 1.4v.

As for your tubing issues, all I did was add some of these:

http://www.jab-tech.com/Coolsleeves-c-251.html

And I popped open the top on the res so it would reduce the suction force on it.


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

I use coolsleeves.  They're an awesome solution, and my computer looks even faster than it actually is


----------



## wolf (Jun 14, 2009)

so whats the deal with the uncore?

im running 4.2ghz acorss the execution cores and 3.2ghz on my uncore.

are there gains from pushing this higher, or is it best in sync with my ram (1600mhz)


----------



## t_ski (Jun 14, 2009)

I heard to have it double your ram.  Not sure of the benefit, except perhaps more stability.


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

You can run it double or higher.  If you want to think of it in a fun way... imagine being able to increase your FSB of a 775 without changing the core clock.  The i7 gives you the option to run parts of the whole overclock faster than others.  Uncore is everything the CPU handles except for the memory link and clock speed.  So all communication to the NB and SB is uncore related.


----------



## wolf (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks guys, gunna experiment pushing it closer to my 4.2ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 14, 2009)

Binge said:


> bwehehehe xD



Thats as sweet as a nut! ...... very nice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

oooo wheee...

SCHMOKIN~!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> oooo wheee...
> 
> SCHMOKIN~!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090614/Capture024.jpg



  congrats bro, you are doing an awesome job with that setup bro.


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeeaah! we got some hot rods on display


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yeeaah! we got some hot rods on display



you guys sure do.  This has became the binge and fit thread.   you guys are rockin' it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

in action...






results....






 742mhz core!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Binge said:


> Almost is NOT close enough   Do want a Blood Rage.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/061320096.jpg
> 
> Excuse the lack of GPU-Z but I haz secret weppin  lol



new top score....






1up'ed buddy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

having problems with mobo now. 

anyone know how to get the GB running over 4.3ghz with HT on?


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> new top score....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090614/Capture026.jpg
> 
> 1up'ed buddy



nice Vantage, bet you added that special sauce,  

great run


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

its giving me trouble now...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

at least she benches 4.4ghz with HT on...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 14, 2009)

very nice Fit, especially when it falls into place nicely


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

its funny... i have a entire folder full of 41k screenshots but i know when i get the 42k i'll be really happy.


maybe tomorrow. im done trying for today.

the reason why the last few scores are lower is because i turned down the uncore to gain stability. i think i'll turn it back up and use more voltage and i'll prolly see that elusive 42k.

and i wanted to mention that my 295s are on air still at them clocks if that adds to the excitement any.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 15, 2009)

Very Nice scores you too, now only if I can get half that I will be happy  Not to far only need about 1300 more points.  it seems the Nvidia GPU's get much more of a higher score in Vantage then the 4870 x2's.  Whats the normal gtx 295, single, score i Vantage, 20k? or so


----------



## n-ster (Jun 15, 2009)

I suppose PhysX is the source of higher scores


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

single 295 does 25k stock


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

Dont nvida score better in benchmarks but ati is better in real world games?

i kept seeing that when i was building my first pc


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 15, 2009)

I dont know but I kind of wish I spent the extra 100 bucks and got the gtx 295 a month ago, but o well the new dx11 stuff will be coming out soon


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

i will probably wait a long time before i jump on another high end gpu
my 4870x2's still get the job done for me


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

im not getting anything new until the next dual gpu nvidia card comes out.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

It just did all on a single PCB!  I know you know.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

a NEW new gpu. not a revamp of a current model.

if i sold my 295s i'd prolly get $450 each then have to pay $100 more each to get the single pcb ones. 

not a wise investment for the same basic gpu


----------



## Binge (Jun 15, 2009)

Agreed, agreed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

it would open better cooling options though....


----------



## n-ster (Jun 15, 2009)

for 200$, you could practically just add another WC system


----------



## t_ski (Jun 15, 2009)

Then there's the Asus Mars GTX295, which is two GTX285's.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone have these batch D0's here: 3849A916  I am looking to trade my c0 and some cash for one, I saw that maybe Binge had one when I did a quick google search not sure if I am correct.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

i think some C0/C1s are good but i have yet to see a shit D0


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2009)

No offense to you or anything fits, but physx runs don't really impress me. I prefer to stick to the official standard of Physx disabled. I just like having official hwbot and orb scores.

When you approach 40k without PHysx, I will be wholly impressed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

a new high score...


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 15, 2009)

Almost 42k...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

i still cant believe i can bench this high with HT on. some of my C0s couldnt even bench this high with HT off lol!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 15, 2009)

gratz!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 15, 2009)

Gratz #2!!!!

So is it easy to OC with the ud5?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

pffftttt!!!

down right simple really.

im really suprised to see it all come together so easily. 

it was just a matter of getting the feel for what the board and gpu wants.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 15, 2009)

But I'm curious... except for features, so in pure OCability that means etc, is there any advantage of getting say, the UD5 over the ECS?

idk if my question is clear... probably isn't lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

n-ster said:


> But I'm curious... except for features, so in pure OCability that means etc, is there any advantage of getting say, the UD5 over the ECS?
> 
> idk if my question is clear... probably isn't lol



ecs lacks a great bios. GB has one of the best bios'es i've used

GB is ROCK FUCKIN SOLID


----------



## n-ster (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes I know GB's Bios is amazing, but except saving time and making it much easier, would it make the OCs any different?

I'm going with the ud5 from Assassin anyways I'm just curious because I get these kinds of questions sometimes and I cannot know for sure lol... All I can tell them is GB is quality and has an amazing BIOS compared to others lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## n-ster (Jun 15, 2009)

I love that GPU score lol... so HUGE......110.7k


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

physx disabled


----------



## aquax (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a question regarding my OC, I'm using UD5 with i7 920 D0

this is my first i7 and I'm confused

here is my settings:
181x20 = 3600MHz
vcore: 1.23v
QPI/VTT: 1.335v
IOH: 1.100
DDR V: 1.64v
Ram running @ 721MHz 7-7-7-20-1 
all other settings are set @ AUTO

is this voltage ok, or should I lower the QPI/VTT?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 15, 2009)

first off I doubt your RAM needs 1.64v at those speeds.

second, you *should* be able to reach these speeds on AUTO. Monitor the voltages AUTO gives you and work from there.


----------



## aquax (Jun 15, 2009)

you mean to check the auto voltages by ET6?
and what is the appropriate QPI/VTT should be set at for this settings?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, go to BIOS, set BCLK @ whatever you want and all the rest on AUTO
Then use ET6/CPU-Z to check what voltages your mobo think are right.

Basically you can lower some voltages after that, but AUTO is a good guideline to start with.
Plus, at least what I noticed, I can boot with AUTO settings up to at least 183 BCLK


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i still cant believe i can bench this high with HT on. some of my C0s couldnt even bench this high with HT off lol!



its called "the power of a D0" 



Fitseries3 said:


> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



darn good job FIT, awesome bro   congratulations.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2009)

Great Run Fit!  New 42k folder well broken in!

Congrats on staying on top!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2009)

34k on air without Physx is pretty good fits.

So, is the 212 all the higher the GB board will go, or just the highest you've tested so far?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2009)

on no....

im not even close to being done. 

i've got 4.6ghz to bench


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well here is my best benchmark so far


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



736 gpu core, thats a great speed to get two cards to dance together


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2009)

did you see the 742mhz one?


----------



## aquax (Jun 16, 2009)

my current settings, Uncore 17x / memory 8x / vcore 1.23v / qpi/vtt 1.335 / memory 1.62v / HT ON / turbo boost disabled .... all other settings set to auto:






using TRUE120, coretemp max 75/75/70/70, any comments?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 16, 2009)

Welp I should have my D0 by Friday so it will be nice.  Although I will not have my C0 at the same time, is there a problem with the new D0 chips and BIOS?  I have the newest MSI BIOS, I would think they would code in the D0, but who knows.


----------



## aquax (Jun 16, 2009)

is that a normal behavior? only happen after shutdown and power on

when I power on my PC, I could hear like 3 resets happen (the blue led behind the ram which show your OC level turn off and on like 3 times) it doesn't shutdown and power on again, it just doing like 3 reset in the row without any shutdown, I entered the bios after, but it doesn't say anything about reverting from bad OC, and every stress test passed fine.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> did you see the 742mhz one?



not yet.....


----------



## wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

so right now im running an overclock, i want ppl to tell me what they think.

i7 920 D0
Speed: 4200mhz
multi: 21x - new bios lets me choose 21x w00t!
Vcore: 1.2875v set in bios (1.27-1.28 load)
QPI: 1.3125v set in bios

ram: 1600mhz - 8-8-8-20 - 1.66v

haven't run any hardcore stability tests, but she passes 32mb and 1024mb of Wprime, and games GTA4 and TF2 just fine for 1+ hour each.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like some good speeds, I am able to hit 4.2 on my C0 but I have to use about 1.475V on Vcore which is pretty high.  When you run LinX or Prime95 does your Multiplier automatically go to 20?  I can not get my x21 multiplier to stay on when Cpu is undergoing a stress test.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

wolf said:


> so right now im running an overclock, i want ppl to tell me what they think.
> 
> i7 920 D0
> Speed: 4200mhz
> ...




Nice but of course thats just 25% of your cores running at 21x the other 3 are at 20x and you only get the 21x for single thredded apps. (apparently)   Nice volts though!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice but of course thats just 25% of your cores running at 21x the other 3 are at 20x and you only get the 21x for single thredded apps. (apparently)   Nice volts though!



Why do people keep insisting Turbo works on one core only?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Why do people keep insisting Turbo works on one core only?



As I understand it, it can engage the higher multi with more than one core but once engaged, unless you are actually running a multithredded app is shifts it to one core?  I suppose my point was/is, just because on the desktop in CPU-Z it says x21 does not mean that all 4 cores are at 21x, in fact, in the desktop only one core would be running at x21, then if you opened a multithredded app or did a vantage run then all 4 cores would kick in at 21x, is that not the way it works?  I thought it was there "when needed" not all the time.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Looks like some good speeds, I am able to hit 4.2 on my C0 but I have to use about 1.475V on Vcore which is pretty high.  When you run LinX or Prime95 does your Multiplier automatically go to 20?  I can not get my x21 multiplier to stay on when Cpu is undergoing a stress test.



That may be temps or TDP draw, it appears that some boards really can switch it off but I had the same issue with my old DFI as the technology is dependant on the operating enviornment staying within a temp and TDP limit, I just think that some board manufacturers may have gotten around this.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> As I understand it, it can engage the higher multi with more than one core but once engaged, unless you are actually running a multithredded app is shifts it to one core?  I suppose my point was/is, just because on the desktop in CPU-Z it says x21 does not mean that all 4 cores are at 21x, in fact, in the desktop only one core would be running at x21, then if you opened a multithredded app or did a vantage run then all 4 cores would kick in at 21x, is that not the way it works?  I thought it was there "when needed" not all the time.



When C-states or other power saving thingies are enabled the multi works on-demand, but when you disable those features the multi *should* be permanently enabled.

You can select speeds on all cores in cpu-z iirc (switch between cores), that way you can doublecheck if the 21x is enabled on all cores. I believe I had another proggy to check it but I forgot what it was (at work atm).


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> When C-states or other power saving thingies are enabled the multi works on-demand, but when you disable those features the multi *should* be permanently enabled.
> 
> You can select speeds on all cores in cpu-z iirc (switch between cores), that way you can doublecheck if the 21x is enabled on all cores. I believe I had another proggy to check it but I forgot what it was (at work atm).



Ahhhh right, but dont you have to have at least C1E enabled anyways to enable turbo mode or are you talking about the other power saving options?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Disable all C-states and enable Turbo, boot and find out


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Disable all C-states and enable Turbo, boot and find out



Damn, I read ages ago you need it enabled, you mean I have been getting frustrated all this time about losing the 21x in certain load situations for nothing


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn, I read ages ago you need it enabled, you mean I have been getting frustrated all this time about losing the 21x in certain load situations for nothing



Hmm unless my memory fails me (been a while since I clocked) then yes


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

I am still having issues with this damn board, everything (except Device manager which shows 8 processors) shows Hyperthreading disabled still even though it's enabled in the BIOS.  I have even dropped back to BIOS F7 from F8 and it's still the same.  Thing is with F7 I now have issues, for example, if I manually set QPI/VTT voltage it will fail to boot every time, it boots only on auto. 

Edit:  Just thought, WPrime is, I think multithredded, I think I need to do a couple of runs on that to compare scores just to make sure HT really is on otherwise I can only think it's a bad board.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds pretty weird... Gotta say I never had problems like that on the UD3R/UD5 and your UD4P should be approximately the same...

Got MSN or Skype? Maybe we can work something out together. Give me a PM for info.

BTW: Tried OCCT yet?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Sounds pretty weird... Gotta say I never had problems like that on the UD3R/UD5 and your UD4P should be approximately the same...
> 
> Got MSN or Skype? Maybe we can work something out together. Give me a PM for info.
> 
> BTW: Tried OCCT yet?



Yes, it used to show only 3 cores, now it only shows 2 lol, I think I know what it might be, I reckon I need a re-install of Vista, when I upgraded to x58 and i7 I was lazy and didnt do a OS re-install, then my DFi went bang and I got this Gigabyte, perhaps just too many hardware changes so firstly I will reinstall then get back to you thanks.


----------



## aquax (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Tatty, do you have the same issue?

when I power on my PC, I could hear like 3 resets happen (the blue led behind the ram which show your OC level turn off and on like 3 times) it doesn't shutdown and power on again, it just doing like 3 reset in the row without any shutdown, I entered the bios after, but it doesn't say anything about reverting from bad OC, and every stress test passed fine.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes, it used to show only 3 cores, now it only shows 2 lol, I think I know what it might be, I reckon I need a re-install of Vista, when I upgraded to x58 and i7 I was lazy and didnt do a OS re-install, then my DFi went bang and I got this Gigabyte, perhaps just too many hardware changes so firstly I will reinstall then get back to you thanks.



You could try using a bootdisc or something to verify it first, saves you the reinstall if the board really is bad.
Though I know changing chipsets on the same Win install is *crap*.


----------



## aquax (Jun 16, 2009)

I found this info in other site:

FYI, something that Munch pointed out to me is that the Gigabyte MB "double boots" when it is overclocked.  I looked and sure enough mine does it too.  When you first hit the on button the system does a quick on, off, and then on again cycle.  Adds ~5 seconds to the boot time.  It hadn't really connected with me until Munch mentioned it and I intend to see if the latest BIOS fix stops the behavior.   Machine runs great otherwise.


it looks like normal?


----------



## wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice but of course thats just 25% of your cores running at 21x the other 3 are at 20x and you only get the 21x for single thredded apps. (apparently)   Nice volts though!





Thrackan said:


> When C-states or other power saving thingies are enabled the multi works on-demand, but when you disable those features the multi *should* be permanently enabled.
> 
> You can select speeds on all cores in cpu-z iirc (switch between cores), that way you can doublecheck if the 21x is enabled on all cores. I believe I had another proggy to check it but I forgot what it was (at work atm).





Thrackan said:


> Disable all C-states and enable Turbo, boot and find out





Tatty_One said:


> Damn, I read ages ago you need it enabled, you mean I have been getting frustrated all this time about losing the 21x in certain load situations for nothing



yeah thats how ive been doing it, and it does *seem* to run at 4.2 across all cores *shrug*

i learned this trick last year with my eee 1000H, you CAN NOT disable speedstep in bios, no matter what, but if you disable the execute bit/c-state thingies and make sure you use a high performance power profile in windows, you should be golden for a locked 21x multi


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

aquax said:


> I found this info in other site:
> 
> FYI, something that Munch pointed out to me is that the Gigabyte MB "double boots" when it is overclocked.  I looked and sure enough mine does it too.  When you first hit the on button the system does a quick on, off, and then on again cycle.  Adds ~5 seconds to the boot time.  It hadn't really connected with me until Munch mentioned it and I intend to see if the latest BIOS fix stops the behavior.   Machine runs great otherwise.
> 
> ...



I have experienced that also yes, I think I am going to revert back to the F8 Bios now though, I have had issues with F9A and F7, hopefully I can get back to some overclocking normality.


----------



## aquax (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I have experienced that also yes, I think I am going to revert back to the F8 Bios now though, I have had issues with F9A and F7, hopefully I can get back to some overclocking normality.



please let me know if the bios will fix it


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Seems I finally am beginning to get a little response from this board, damn you really do have to caress these motherboards like you would a womans whatsit, a start non the less, I guessed the volts so am now going to try to lower a bit before I move forward, these settings were OCCT stable for 30 minutes, max temps at 68C...... happy with that on a C0.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Seems I finally am beginning to get a little response from this board, damn you really do have to caress these motherboards like you would a womans whatsit, a start non the less, I guessed the volts so am now going to try to lower a bit before I move forward, these settings were OCCT stable for 30 minutes, max temps at 68C...... happy with that on a C0.



Absolutely, you should be gentle to your motherboard! ie don't blow it up like I did...

Btw, just for reference sake:
Stock, Auto, and c-states are all disabled here. If you want, I'll grab a screenie when stressed too 

If someone hasn't figured it out: Right-click on the "Core #0" text in CPU-Z to switch from core to core.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 16, 2009)

my board is on its way back  yay they said they had to replace some of its parts lol


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to hear fs! You gonna blow it up twice?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 16, 2009)

aquax said:


> I found this info in other site:
> 
> FYI, something that Munch pointed out to me is that the Gigabyte MB "double boots" when it is overclocked.  I looked and sure enough mine does it too.  When you first hit the on button the system does a quick on, off, and then on again cycle.  Adds ~5 seconds to the boot time.  It hadn't really connected with me until Munch mentioned it and I intend to see if the latest BIOS fix stops the behavior.   Machine runs great otherwise.
> 
> ...



This is common on several x58 boards I've owned, including Gigabyte, DFI, Foxconn and Biostar.They all double boot once I raise the vcore to any significant extent.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Absolutely, you should be gentle to your motherboard! ie don't blow it up like I did...
> 
> Btw, just for reference sake:
> Stock, Auto, and c-states are all disabled here. If you want, I'll grab a screenie when stressed too
> ...



Now try that exercise WHILST OCCT is running


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> my board is on its way back  yay they said they had to replace some of its parts lol



hahaha maybe


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Let me guess, next you want it overclocked right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2009)

yes... try a mild OC like 21x 250bclk


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll get a 21x183 since I'm comfortable with that clock...






Don't mind the volts, this is auto.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice thank you...... I actually knew the answer as i tried it a couple of hours ago


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 20, 2009)

I should be getting my D0 on Monday since it is in the mail now.  I am hoping that I will be able to hit 4.3 if not more on it.  So Ill wait to see, maybe it will pull me over the 20K Vantage score, thats peanuts compared to Fits


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I should be getting my D0 on Monday since it is in the mail now.  I am hoping that I will be able to hit 4.3 if not more on it.  So Ill wait to see, maybe it will pull me over the 20K Vantage score, thats peanuts compared to Fits



yeah but fit farted on his D0.  can't compare yours to his.  Unless you do the same.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 20, 2009)

I tried farting on mine but temps increased immensely... I probably should have wiped it all clean before applying thermal shit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I tried farting on mine but temps increased immensely... I probably should have wiped it all clean before applying thermal shit.





that was effin' hilarious dude   Hey question, do you guys think it is better to apply thermal paste in a thin line across the die, or just a dot in the middle?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 20, 2009)

CP I would say a thin line since it always covers my i7 when I put my TRUE onto my chip, and I have no overhang of TIM.  Now the i7 has the cores in the opposite direction of the core 2 quads, so you have to apply the thin line in a vertical position instead of the normal horiztontal postition.  
I also did get the same batch as fit the 3849A916 I believe I do not have the box infornt of me right now but that is what I am spposed to be getting.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that was effin' hilarious dude   Hey question, do you guys think it is better to apply thermal paste in a thin line across the die, or just a dot in the middle?



Dot in the middle. No need to cover the entire heatsink.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2009)

The dot is the most popular way.... easy, HSF does the rest right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2009)

i've always used the dot in the middle.  Seems to have worked well always


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 20, 2009)

There's some info in the article linked in this thread:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96997&highlight=80+way+tim+shootout
He tests a load of different methods of putting TIM on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> There's some info in the article linked in this thread:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96997&highlight=80+way+tim+shootout
> He tests a load of different methods of putting TIM on.



i have some re applying of TIM to do tomorrow  

thanks this is really interesting dude.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2009)

Since C2D I have always done a thin even spread across the whole CPU, I use a cleaned strip of old credit card to apply it, not tried the "dot" in the middle since my P4 and Athlon 64 days.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 20, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> ..... I have always done a thin even spread across the whole CPU, I use a cleaned strip of old credit card to apply it .....



That's pretty much how I do it these days...


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 20, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Since C2D I have always done a thin even spread across the whole CPU, I use a cleaned strip of old credit card to apply it, not tried the "dot" in the middle since my P4 and Athlon 64 days.



I've always found a well seated cooler will do this work for you.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've always found a well seated cooler will do this work for you.



Yes, mostly but i found sometimes that it may not take the compound right to the edges, I spose it's just personal preference.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 21, 2009)

perhaps you method is indeed much better  In that case, performance > personal preference


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 21, 2009)

I use the Arctic Silver posted method which is basically a
line across the cores....

here


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 22, 2009)

I just got my D0 in the mail today I am waiting to see what this can do.  it can hold my old C0 settings without a problem so far.


----------



## Binge (Jun 22, 2009)

Should be able to do the same with less voltage.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 22, 2009)

I got my D0 last week, but was not able to install it until today.  Starting over from scratch on the OC


----------



## n-ster (Jun 22, 2009)

isn't that a good thing? isn't OCing the fun part?


----------



## Binge (Jun 22, 2009)

The fun comes when you use your favorite software.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> isn't that a good thing? isn't OCing the fun part?



It's fun to see the results, but the process is time-consuming.


----------



## Binge (Jun 22, 2009)

t-ski, keep us updated.  I'm really interested to see if you notice a huge difference between the D0 and C0 beyond voltages.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 22, 2009)

and if for the same frequency, you get better temps or not


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 22, 2009)

What I saw on my D0 vs C0 so far is the same temps with the same voltage. Kinda makes sense.

Same freq for lower volts means lower temps for the same freq basically...

Still haven't sold the C0, auction winner didn't respond so I'm putting up a new ad.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 22, 2009)

So far 3485 MHz with vcore on Auto


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 24, 2009)

After an hour of messing around with it.  It does not really want to go to 4.3 or higher without a Vcore in the 1.4's is that normal for others?  I can get it to boot Windows 7 but it can not handle Linx at 4.35 with 1.42 Vcore and 1.375 QPI


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2009)

Not bad Jake, can you sneak in a quick WPrime?  I found 4.3Ghz and hijacked a nice 5s Wprime run.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 24, 2009)

No 5 secs yet, but I really dont have Windows running in any type of benchmark mode, so I think I might be able to do 6.2 at best with this 4.2 overclock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

jake, that has to get you lower than that dude.  Something is up with your rig.  Something in the background or something.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> jake, that has to get you lower than that dude.  *Something* is up with your rig.  *Something* in the background or *something*.



lol.. yea something 

It does look lower than what your should get with that...


----------



## Binge (Jun 24, 2009)

think his multi is throttling??? Jake, keep your cpu-z open durring a benchmark.


----------



## Bo_Fox (Jun 24, 2009)

I guess mine is a very good C0 stepping that can do 4.15GHz at only 1.3v flat.  It can do LinX and Prime95 in both WinXP-32 and Vista 64 just fine, on my DFI T3eH8.  

Is that considered to be very good for a C0 stepping?  I can get up to 4.2GHz but I have to bump the voltage to 1.33-1.36v and I can tell that it's sucking a lot more power..  a bit more than I'd like.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2009)

Bo_Fox said:


> I guess mine is a very good C0 stepping that can do 4.15GHz at only 1.3v flat.  It can do LinX and Prime95 in both WinXP-32 and Vista 64 just fine, on my DFI T3eH8.
> 
> Is that considered to be very good for a C0 stepping?  I can get up to 4.2GHz but I have to bump the voltage to 1.33-1.36v and I can tell that it's sucking a lot more power..  a bit more than I'd like.



Thats is nice, my C0 may be a D0 in disguise, it will do 4.2gig on 1.29V and yes, I would guess yours is probably in the best third.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats is nice, my C0 may be a D0 in disguise, it will do 4.2gig on 1.29V and yes, I would guess yours is probably in the best third.



you and bo fox indeed have some nice C0's or disguised D0's whatever


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 24, 2009)

of these boards which is better for o/c?

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-DKX58T3#

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-EX58U4P#


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well I ran Wprime and noticed that my Multiplier is going to 20 instead of staying at 21, but it goes no lower in the CPU-z screen.  Now I am getting 7 seconds wtf. I have EIST off and 21 multi manually picked.


----------



## Binge (Jun 24, 2009)

Well you gotta either find a board that doesn't throttle or find the setting on MSI boards that disables throttling EIST is not that setting on any board.  I know that much for certain.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have all the other options off except for hyperthreading.  I can not think of any other option.  I gonna reboot and see


----------



## Binge (Jun 24, 2009)

Man I just tried looking for info on that board and failed misurably. 

::EDIT:: I found a bios template of the newest bios.  It's terribly short on a lot of overclocking features.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2009)

Jake whats your memory timings? 10-10-10?  That may account for the slow benchmark, or Something!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 24, 2009)

I am not having any luck getting info myself, I am going to call MSI now and see what is going on with it.  The BIOS are thin which is the only complaint I have other than that a good board.  I will take pics of my BIOS also and post them.  On the DFI what is the options for turning off the CPU throttling?  

My memory timings are 7-7-7-22


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 24, 2009)

Binge any idea with that template for disabling throttling?


----------



## Binge (Jun 24, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I am not having any luck getting info myself, I am going to call MSI now and see what is going on with it.  The BIOS are thin which is the only complaint I have other than that a good board.  I will take pics of my BIOS also and post them.  On the DFI what is the options for turning off the CPU throttling?
> 
> My memory timings are 7-7-7-22
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090624/mem.png



The option is called CPU Current VR Limit Override, which is set to enabled.



Jakethesnake011 said:


> Binge any idea with that template for disabling throttling?



No it doesn't like they've added that feature.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> of these boards which is better for o/c?
> 
> http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-DKX58T3#
> 
> http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-EX58U4P#



I would go with the Gigabyte board only because it's NB cooler extends to the SB and thus lower temps.

Both boards will overclock your i7 to 4.0Ghz surely.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 24, 2009)

From what I was told by the guy from MSI they do not support that feature so i guess I am stuck with it for now until I can get a new board.


----------



## Binge (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd say the Gig board because it's the same as their high end board.  The T3eH6 is not as good as the T3eH8 by a long shot.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd say Gig because it's solid.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 25, 2009)

OK, I have a challenge for any of you that are having issues reaching 4.0 GHz or above.  Try the following voltage settings and see how high you can get:

vcore = 1.4v <--- please watch your temps
vtt = 1.3v
pll = auto
dram = 1.7v
nb vcc = 1.31v
sb vcc = auto
qpi/pcie pll = 1.36v

I was able to take my C0 and my D0 to at least 4.3 GHz with these settings (the C0 needed more vcore and the D0 is not done testing yet).

And for those of you that were asking earlier, because I am able to run the D0 at this speed with less volts, I am running about 4 or 5 degrees C cooler.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 25, 2009)

What is your memory speed?  It is low timings or higher speeds, Also how are your IOH temps with that voltage jump, my default is 1.10V


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 25, 2009)

Not to bad


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Not to bad



Nice RAM speeds/timings too!


----------



## Binge (Jun 25, 2009)

Freak, is that using T-Ski's stats or did you learn something valuable from that flow chart?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 25, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> What is your memory speed?  It is low timings or higher speeds, Also how are your IOH temps with that voltage jump, my default is 1.10V



Timings are 8-8-8-23-5-10-5-5-68 on my board, running the ram at 840 (DDR 1640) right now.  I'm only working on the CPU OC right now, so I haven't tried to lower the ram timings any more.  Everest says the NB is at 31-32C, but I'm not sure if that is correct.  The Biostar has passive cooling, and I have a 230mm fan blowing across it at full speed ATM.  Infrared temp monitor says it's probably more like 50C.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks t ski, I was just wondering why you have the Dram up past the 1.65, did nto knwo if you were running low timings or high frequency.  

Edit:  Saw your ram is rated for 1066 that is probably why.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Nice RAM speeds/timings too!





Binge said:


> Freak, is that using T-Ski's stats or did you learn something valuable from that flow chart?




That ram is for sale people and T-ski? i did learn a bit from the chart but i kinda played with it for a couple hours


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2009)

These are just the settings I have put together after listening to fit and doiing some other research.  They worked for both my chips to get them around 4.3 easy.  Not that they are totally stable or perfect, as they still need additional tweaking.  On the C0 I nearly needed 1.5v, and I can get about as close on the D0 with 1.4v.  Not quite stable though, as I got the two blue screens so far:



> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
> OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.6
> Locale ID:	1033
> ...



I'm open to suggestions, although I think it might just need a little more vcore.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 26, 2009)

oh, haha t_ski


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2009)

yep, that's me


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 26, 2009)

just rand 3dmark 06 and vantage @ 4.3


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 26, 2009)

I need about 1.43 to 1.45 Vcore and about 1.35 to 1.4v QPI to get to 4.3 although it is not LinX stable but 3d mark vantage stable and it keeps blue screening on me when playing fallout 3... not sure if it is the new DLC for fallout or overclock, since I am getting .dll BSOD's


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2009)

I tried 4.4GHz at those settings and got a blue-screen, so I went back to 4.3 GHz and ran prime95.  It, too blue-screened, so I bumped up the vcore to 1.424v and prime95 ran 9 hours overnight.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 26, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I need about 1.43 to 1.45 Vcore and about 1.35 to 1.4v QPI to get to 4.3 although it is not LinX stable but 3d mark vantage stable and it keeps blue screening on me when playing fallout 3... not sure if it is the new DLC for fallout or overclock, since I am getting .dll BSOD's



Not surprising that it's BSOD during CPU intensive games, when you're not LinX stable. Can it even complete a 5 cycle run on LinX? If not, you're nowhere near stable. That is a really high vcore to use for games and general use. You should just use that for benching only, then back off for normal use.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2009)

after owning both C0 and D0 chips for extensive amounts of time i think its safe for me to say that the C0 is crap. when compared to the D0, the C0 needs a ton more voltage clock for clock than a D0. the C0 also didnt like to have HT on over 4.3ghz without causing problems. My D0 however can bench 4.5ghz with HT on at only 1.37v which till this day still impresses me after battling with the C0 chips. 

i know im not saying anything that we didnt already know but i DO want to remind you guys that comparing C0 chips to D0 chips is not very accurate. they are 2 very different cpus when it comes to OCing. same as the q6600 B3 vs G0.

and i would also like to remind you that 1066mhz ddr3 can run upwards of 2000mhz easily on x58s. IMHO, high $ ram = waste of money.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 26, 2009)

I absolutely agree, plus I find it very hard to sell my C0 atm...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 26, 2009)

D0 FTW!!!! But what DID they change?


----------



## Binge (Jun 26, 2009)

They changed a bunch of materials.  Anyway I'd say it's hardly fair to say C0 was crap since at 4.5GHz+ they require about the same voltages unless you get a god chip of either stepping.  There were a lot more shitty C0s than D0s.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> after owning both C0 and D0 chips for extensive amounts of time i think its safe for me to say that the C0 is crap. when compared to the D0, the C0 needs a ton more voltage clock for clock than a D0. the C0 also didnt like to have HT on over 4.3ghz without causing problems. My D0 however can bench 4.5ghz with HT on at only 1.37v which till this day still impresses me after battling with the C0 chips.
> 
> i know im not saying anything that we didnt already know but i DO want to remind you guys that comparing C0 chips to D0 chips is not very accurate. they are 2 very different cpus when it comes to OCing. same as the q6600 B3 vs G0.
> 
> and i would also like to remind you that 1066mhz ddr3 can run upwards of 2000mhz easily on x58s. IMHO, high $ ram = waste of money.



+1 on the C0 vs D0

Not all ram, but any good D9's can


----------



## n-ster (Jun 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> They changed a bunch of materials.  Anyway I'd say it's hardly fair to say C0 was crap since at 4.5GHz+ they require about the same voltages unless you get a god chip of either stepping.  There were a lot more shitty C0s than D0s.



Ah, but most people use D0 in the 4~4.2 area right? And at 4ghz, the D0 uses way less volts! But good point nonetheless... But what if you want 4.5ghz + with HT on?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Ah, but most people use D0 in the 4~4.2 area right? And at 4ghz, the D0 uses way less volts! But good point nonetheless... But what if you want 4.5ghz + with HT on?



Thats called a 975


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2009)

i got 4.5ghz with HT on at 1.37v with my D0. its pretty stable too. i havent run any linX or anything but i benched for 14 hours straight with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I tried 4.4GHz at those settings and got a blue-screen, so I went back to 4.3 GHz and ran prime95.  It, too blue-screened, so I bumped up the vcore to 1.424v and prime95 ran 9 hours overnight.


----------



## Binge (Jun 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Ah, but most people use D0 in the 4~4.2 area right? And at 4ghz, the D0 uses way less volts! But good point nonetheless... But what if you want 4.5ghz + with HT on?



My C0 was able to hit 4.55GHz, most of my original max benchmarks are on a C0.  With HT on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

4.4 GHz HT on with my C0 on some benchmarks.  4.45 GHz HT off.  Not bad for a C0 I would say.

Binges C0 rocked though


----------



## n-ster (Jun 26, 2009)

But those are very rare... On a D0, those are much more frequent no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> But those are very rare... On a D0, those are much more frequent no?



yes they are, at least from what i've seen.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2009)

Fit, if you have the time, can you write up a list of what CPU voltage you needed on your D0 to get what volts?  Like this:

3.8 GHz = stock
4.0 GHz = 1.29v
4.2 GHz = 1.32v
etc...

I have quite a few OCCT runs with the vcore reading for various stages of OC on my chip, and I can do the same as soon as I get a chance.  If others can put their's up, we might be able to find a pattern in voltage raises vs. CPU clocks.  Just a thought.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 27, 2009)

if i can ever get this damn review done i can hook my i7 back up yeah.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2009)

^^^ +1 one on that   almost same boat for me


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 27, 2009)

Am willing to post mine t_ski... just need a day off to do it!

If you're not in a hurry I can probably do mine in about a weeks time...


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2009)

Sounds good.  Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 27, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Fit, if you have the time, can you write up a list of what CPU voltage you needed on your D0 to get what volts?  Like this:
> 
> 3.8 GHz = stock
> 4.0 GHz = 1.29v
> ...



Here's what I've done with mine. These are all with ht on and linx stable.

3.6ghz = 1.12
3.8ghz = 1.17
4.0ghz = 1.23
4.1ghz = 1.275
4.2ghz=  1.3125

Can bench all the way to 4.5, but haven't taken the time to see if I can get higher that 4.2 linx stable. Temps get into the high 80's though at 4.2. Air cooling with a TRUE.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2009)

Ah, so temps are not far from what you would get with a C0? After 4ghz, it seems it needs more voltage than normal... it seems a good point to have it... temps at 4ghz?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 27, 2009)

I am at 4.1 Ghz with 1.376V now with a x20 multiplier, I might be able to cut more off the Vcore but I need my QPI (vtt) higher I am at +0.230V now, due to an UNcore multi of x9 and memory of x4, and PCI-e frequency of 115.  I can not really boot when I go with a pci-e frequency of 120 or more, although it seems to help having pci-e at 115 for now.  More fooling with it this weekend to cut voltages.  This is probably gonna be my 24/7 clock, and I am gonna try to get a good benching clock, I had been able to use 4.2ghz with my C0 but that was with an x21 multiplier and 1.475V Vcore and +0.300V on QPI.  So i have already beat that with my D0 at 1.402V at 4.25ghz and +0.250V, but that was with very little tweaking.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2009)

From what I have seen though, once you get past the 4gig numbers the C0's just cant compete with temps, take a look at my screenie, Ok I am on air but thats respectable volts IMO but I cannot do the full suite of benches and OCCT on anything higher than 4.2gig because of temps, I can boot and run SuperPI at 4.3gig but thats about me.... some D0's take as much volts to get here however they seem to run cooler, there cannot be many air cooled C0's that can bench on 2006 and Vantage at 4.3 or 4.4gig and there are certainly some D0's that can.

Edit:  That was with HT on, I have just got this damn problem with anything trying to report it, I know it's on because I have done a WPrime run with and without and there are clear performance differences.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> From what I have seen though, once you get past the 4gig numbers the C0's just cant compete with temps, take a look at my screenie, Ok I am on air but thats respectable volts IMO but I cannot do the full suite of benches and OCCT on anything higher than 4.2gig because of temps, I can boot and run SuperPI at 4.3gig but thats about me.... some D0's take as much volts to get here however they seem to run cooler, there cannot be many air cooled C0's that can bench on 2006 and Vantage at 4.3 or 4.4gig.
> 
> Edit:  That was with HT on, I have just got this damn problem with anything trying to report it, I know it's on because I have done a WPrime run with and without and there are clear performance differences.



I benched at 4.3 GHz  

your voltage is respectable though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I benched at 4.3 GHz
> 
> your voltage is respectable though.



On air or water?  fook thought you lived in Florida not Alaska!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> On air or water?  fook thought you lived in Florida not Alaska!



water  I do live in Florida.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> water  I do live in Florida.



Ahhhh right.... I did say on air though beyond 4.2gig, unlike D0's that seem to do more on air, even at similar volts they appear to run the high numbers more cooly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhh right.... I did say on air though beyond 4.2gig, unlike D0's that seem to do more on air, even at similar volts they appear to run the high numbers more cooly.



ooops missed that part.  my apologies.   talking about this makes me want to overclock again, I havent done so in months with this rig.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2009)

Anyone know much about the Xeon X5560?  I might have an opportunity to pick one up on the cheap, from what I can see, their D0's, same specs as the 940 BUT only 95W TDP rather than 135W..... Can't find much on overclocking them though.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 27, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Anyone know much about the Xeon X5560?  I might have an opportunity to pick one up on the cheap, from what I can see, their D0's, same specs as the 940 BUT only 95W TDP rather than 135W..... Can't find much on overclocking them though.



Yea there is that whole X5xxx xeon i7 line, lots of choices, I was wondering the same thing, what can these X5xxx Xeons do>?  keep us posted...


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2009)

Tatty, you need to go water, man.  Stop pissing around with kids' toys and man-up  jk

Here are my voltages:

Stock - 1.1v (auto)
3.4 GHz - 1.325v (auto)
3.8 GHz - 1.325v (auto)
3.9 GHz - 1.409v (auto)
4.0 GHz - 1.409v (auto)
4.1 GHz - 1.409v (auto)
4.2 GHz - 1.409v
4.3 GHz - 1.424v

I don't know if my voltages will help much afterall.  I left the vcore set on auto most of the time, and the results are listed above.  I never paid much attention to them until now, but it really didn't change it much.


----------



## Binge (Jun 27, 2009)

My volts.

stock   - 0.875
3.8 Ghz - 1.185
4.0 GHz - 1.215
4.2 GHz - 1.245
4.3 GHz - 1.315
4.4 GHz - 1.355
4.5 GHz - 1.485
4.6 GHz - 1.547


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 28, 2009)

Whats the QPI's?  for 4.0-4.4 Binge?  and T-ski.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 28, 2009)

Jake, I had mine @ stock to 1.36v.

Binge, that's quite a jump in volts from 4.4 to 4.5 to 4.6.


----------



## Binge (Jun 28, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Whats the QPI's?  for 4.0-4.4 Binge?  and T-ski.



My qpi right now is 1.34V at 4.2ghz.  That's the only number I have memorized.



t_ski said:


> Jake, I had mine @ stock to 1.36v.
> 
> Binge, that's quite a jump in volts from 4.4 to 4.5 to 4.6.



Yeah, it stays pretty level and then it gets extremely hard to keep these chips stable with low volts @ 215 BCLK or more.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay I am running 1.36 myself for my 4.1 at the moment.


----------



## Binge (Jun 28, 2009)

My C0 would not run in my DFI if the QPI voltage was above 1.26V   That was a crazy chip.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, that is crazy. I can not get much stable now on the d0 with out havin at least 1.3 QPI but it might be due to my ram speed and timings.  Although I bumped the timings to 8-8-8-24 for a bit to leave me some room in frequency speeds could be due to that.    You still have a 920 Binge?  I know you sold your d0 and selling your DFI.  You leaving us for the new p55? lol


----------



## Binge (Jun 28, 2009)

I didn't sell my DFI, and I only sold one of my D0.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 28, 2009)

Question, Can I get into trouble from buying an Intel Engineering sample from someone else?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Question, Can I get into trouble from buying an Intel Engineering sample from someone else?



Hmm, that depends. If Intel decided to harass you, it would be hard to prove you were not the original owner. It's rare to see anyone get in trouble for these things, unless you're selling a bunch of ES chips.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 28, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Question, Can I get into trouble from buying an Intel Engineering sample from someone else?



Normally you will find, once Intel has released a chip to retail and it's been out for a while, they are not in the slightest bit bothered, sometimes they get a bit twitchy when loads of ES chips are sold on e bay before or at the time of a product launch but I would think you will be OK.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 28, 2009)

hows my temps?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hows my temps?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090628/Capture039.jpg



Colder then my ambient temp... and your running at 

wth are you using as cooling


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=97465



oh. and here....


----------



## t_ski (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice, but what about load temps?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2009)

i'll get to that in a bit.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 29, 2009)

impressive! 23 degrees is the ambient temp of my house in winter... 26 in spring  1st screenshot is like in spring, second like in winter


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 29, 2009)

20k might be in arm's reach.  






Voltage is wicked high although I left it there so it would be stable without messing with much else, some quick benching.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 29, 2009)

That much voltage scares me  you could probably go 4.6+ghz with that much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2009)

def. possible jake.  go dude go


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Cooling: Lapped TRUE with a weak 120mm fan.






RAM @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-24


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

alright dude, i7 finally up and running


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep and it seems to be running pretty good.  I just did 3.5GHz on 1.011vcore with all the over volts either on stock or under stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

the power of the D0


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah the new D0's are awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Yeah the new D0's are awesome.



I agree, I dream of one day having one


----------



## n-ster (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm jealous


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well heres my 4.0GHz - 4.1GHz shots, I know I didn't run prime long, i'll run it for longer so other time.  I really hate it cause its so boring.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 30, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Well heres my 4.0GHz - 4.1GHz shots, I know I didn't run prime long, i'll run it for longer so other time.  I really hate it cause its so boring.



That's why I usually run Prime overnight.  I get a roughly 8 hour run and I don't have to worry about sitting there watching it.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 30, 2009)

t_ski said:


> That's why I usually run Prime overnight.  I get a roughly 8 hour run and I don't have to worry about sitting there watching it.



Thats why you should use LinX. 20 passes with max memory takes 1-1 1/2 hours depending on how much ram you have. If you make it with no errors, you should be stable.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 30, 2009)

I started trusting OCCT over Prime95 lately. Where Prime95 BSOD's on me after 3+ hours, OCCT detects errors and stops on the same settings within minutes.


----------



## Binge (Jun 30, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I started trusting OCCT over Prime95 lately. Where Prime95 BSOD's on me after 3+ hours, OCCT detects errors and stops on the same settings within minutes.



+1  It also has a lot of proccessing fluctuation, which Prime95 does not.  For some reason I'd rather my stress tests to perform much like real applications.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

t_ski said:


> That's why I usually run Prime overnight.  I get a roughly 8 hour run and I don't have to worry about sitting there watching it.



I want to, but right now my mum won't let me since of all the wasted power 

But this system is for benching only, so 15min of prime shows me that it will run any benchmark @ those settings.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I started trusting OCCT over Prime95 lately. Where Prime95 BSOD's on me after 3+ hours, OCCT detects errors and stops on the same settings within minutes.



I actually have seen the opposite.  OCCT ran fine for me @ 4.3 GHz, but I had to bump the vcore .02v to get it stable with Prime95.

As far as the time goes, I believe the shorter tests are good for a quick stability check.  However, the more stable you want something, the longer you are going to need to stress it.  In my mind, a 24/7 OC is not good enough when only tested with a SuperPi run or a 3DMark bench.  It's got to be pounded for a good length of time, as my rig is not only my gaming machine, but it's also my home server.

And noise or energy usage is not a concern.  My rig is in the basement blasting away with all my fans running on high   My "mommy" don't mind


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 1, 2009)

Stupid Question which does not have much to do with the i7.  I was wondering how do I turn off physics when running 3d mark vantage?  Do I not run feature tests, or do I turn PPU off?  I dont know, if I am running 3d mark right for Hwbot submissions.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2009)

You turn physics off in the nvidia control panel.  If you have ATI, you're not running physics.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have ATi card, and when I run Vantage I turn off PPU?  Am I supposed too? or leave it on.  I dont know... I'm a 19,000 pt Vantage noobie per say.


----------



## aquax (Jul 1, 2009)

New BIOS:

GA-EX58-Extreme - F8e
GA-EX58-UD5 - F8c
GA-EX58-UD4 - F6b
GA-EX58-UD4P - F9b
GA-EX58-UD3R - F7b
GA-EX58-DS4 - F7b

Info: AHCI ROM 1.20E
Info: DDR3 compatibility and memory performance
Fix: Stepping D0
Fix: X.M.P. with fan control


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 1, 2009)

Have a look at this vcore 






Only SP & 01 stable, but still pretty good I think


----------



## Binge (Jul 1, 2009)

That's fantastic   I wish I could get that high, but dual GPUs and PCI-E OCing just seems to be a problem


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, mines fine till I hit 222 bclk, anymore and it will never post.  I have to boot it, then OC from the desktop, which isn't a problem anyway.  I might be able to get more working, but I don't think so


----------



## n-ster (Jul 1, 2009)

Common wall... Most people can't get it over 222 or 223... GREAT OC btw


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

good job fatguy, very nice


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 1, 2009)

Guys what is better the DFI UT or the Gigavyte UD5?  I am thinking of one of the 2.  I dont know which one is better with BIOS options and gives a more solid overclock.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 2, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Guys what is better the DFI UT or the Gigavyte UD5?  I am thinking of one of the 2.  I dont know which one is better with BIOS options and gives a more solid overclock.



More people like the UD5 
I have the UD5 and its a nice board


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you ever used a DFI assassin?  I really like the UD5 layout and the 4 extra sata ports.  Just wondering if the DFI is a step up when it comes to overclocking and the BIOS options.  I would love a BIOS with many options.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 2, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Have you ever used a DFI assassin?  I really like the UD5 layout and the 4 extra sata ports.  Just wondering if the DFI is a step up when it comes to overclocking and the BIOS options.  I would love a BIOS with many options.


I haven't used a DFi 

Binge has one and its for sale too


----------



## Binge (Jul 2, 2009)

I actually has a DFI and a brand new in box UD5 up for grabs.  I didn't want to sell the UD5, but things are moving slow.... I guess I'll have to put up pics in my FS soon.  DFI's bios is one of my favorite for overclocking.  It's got tons of options.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 2, 2009)

The only drawback on the DFI could be the options if you aren't up for them.  Too many options are not any good if you don't know what to do with them.


----------



## Binge (Jul 2, 2009)

Gig boards have more options   most usually get set to auto.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2009)

ud5 ftw.

i havent even thought about getting another mobo since i got the ud5


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Common wall... Most people can't get it over 222 or 223... GREAT OC btw



Yeah 



Jakethesnake011 said:


> Have you ever used a DFI assassin?  I really like the UD5 layout and the 4 extra sata ports.  Just wondering if the DFI is a step up when it comes to overclocking and the BIOS options.  I would love a BIOS with many options.



I think the DFI will have more options then the gigabyte, if not they will have the same amount and they both overclock about the same 



Chicken Patty said:


> good job fatguy, very nice



Thanks


----------



## Binge (Jul 2, 2009)

What about the UD5 has about double the bios options don't people read? 

I'm not joking.  It's got more voltage options, but it isn't so fine tunable.  More overclocking options, but most of which aren't used by us regular folk.    Both boards have been able to do the same thing in my experience.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I thanks for the input I think it will be the UD5.  No need for the extreme.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> What about the UD5 has about double the bios options don't people read?
> 
> I'm not joking.  It's got more voltage options, but it isn't so fine tunable.  More overclocking options, but most of which aren't used by us regular folk.    Both boards have been able to do the same thing in my experience.



both DFI and GB have great bios's with crazy amount of options. i do think the GB has more though.

there are FAR too many mem options for anyones needs.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

I like my Classified BIOS


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah but i can get a ud5 and a 920 for the price of a classified


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

I know, they cost a lot, but I think mine was worth it, epically when it goes sub zero soon.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone got suggestions on what batches in general to watch for or avoid on D0s? I've know a guy that works at the local Microcenter and was going to get him to grab one for me once they get their new shipment.

thanks


----------



## Binge (Jul 2, 2009)

There are no single batch better than another with all i7s.  Each chip is different even while in the same batch.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 2, 2009)

Btw, my D0 went 190 km/h 2 weeks ago. Is that a record? 

190 km/h = 118.060527 mph


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Btw, my D0 went 190 km/h 2 weeks ago. Is that a record?
> 
> 190 km/h = 118.060527 mph



Nope. One of my client/friend's D0 went 140mph when we did a top speed run in my Spec V on the way to his house.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nope. One of my client/friend's D0 went 140mph when we did a top speed run in my Spec V on the way to his house.



Dang, Spec V > Toyota Yaris


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nope. One of my client/friend's D0 went 140mph when we did a top speed run in my Spec V on the way to his house.



My C0 920 was ordered from pixmania who's warehouse is in france, so it arrived by jet at approx 650 MPH


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 2, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> My C0 920 was ordered from pixmania who's warehouse is in france, so it arrived by jet at approx 650 MPH



Yeah ok, but you didn't do that yourself


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Yeah ok, but you didn't do that yourself



True but isnt that good?  getting someone else to do it for me.... carbon footprint and all that


----------



## Binge (Jul 2, 2009)

My D0 has been used to play Portal.  Making leaps across time/space and defying the laws of physics is just the beginning of it's power bewahahahaaha.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> My D0 has been used to play Portal.  Making leaps across time/space and defying the laws of physics is just the beginning of it's power bewahahahaaha.



My D0 rendered pr0n.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry Binge. I think Thrackan wins this battle.


----------



## iamfromthefuture (Jul 2, 2009)

That's nothing.

My i7 rendered tubgirl , goatse , lemonparty, 2girls1cup , man dead after horse F*ck , 1guyandajar , 2guys1horse , 3guysandahammer and the holocaust.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

Heres my new i7 system:

Mobo: Evga X58 Classified
RAM:  G Skill 6GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-29 (but does 8-8-8-24 easy).  
Video Card: Evga GTX 275
CPU: i7 920 D0



















Ooo shinny video card :


----------



## wolf (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice setup. D0's are so spankin' right meow.

So far i have used mine to play Doom3 again, its been to hell and back, @ 4.2ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

fatguy


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice set up Fatguy, I am liking the EVGA board, way to expensive for me although they are great when going for sub zero temps.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 4, 2009)

SLBEJ
3849B028
04/07/09

Just got to wait for it to show up to drop it in my P6T6. This next week is going to be terribly long


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright i have my setup up and running 
Its 
i7 920 w/true Push/Pull
UD3
3x1gb SuperTalent 
9800gx2

now its oc time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Alright i have my setup up and running
> Its
> i7 920 w/true Push/Pull
> UD3
> ...



keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 5, 2009)

I was going to follow this tut on overclocking, what do you guys think?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwbzQblRQ7I


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I was going to follow this tut on overclocking, what do you guys think?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwbzQblRQ7I



thats pretty good, but your chip is not that same as that. Lotta things there might be different on yours. I suggest just start to raise the BCLk and tinkering with voltages little by little dude, learn it yourself.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 5, 2009)

i feel like i've said this over and over but here it is again...

you only need to adjust a few settings in the bios to get 4.2ghz to boot and operate stably. 

that said... its pretty simple to get a good OC going rather fast. 

i can get a brand new cpu and mobo and boot it into windows first try at 4.3ghz while only changing a few basic settings such as vcore, vtt, vdram and memory multi.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats pretty good, but your chip is not that same as that. Lotta things there might be different on yours. I suggest just start to raise the BCLk and tinkering with voltages little by little dude, learn it yourself.



So just Up the BCLK by 5 and OCCT it ?
then if i bsod up the volts ?



Fitseries3 said:


> i feel like i've said this over and over but here it is again...
> 
> you only need to adjust a few settings in the bios to get 4.2ghz to boot and operate stably.
> 
> ...




This is my first time Overclocking an intel chip


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 5, 2009)

i have no (recent)experience OCing AMD so i cant say much. its not hard at all though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah bro, just up the BCLK, it crashes up the vcore a bit.  for the IOH you never really need more than 1.3v for about 4ghz.  the ram just keep the divinder at 8 and use about 1.7v.  which RAM are you using, my g skills?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro, just up the BCLK, it crashes up the vcore a bit.  for the IOH you never really need more than 1.3v for about 4ghz.  the ram just keep the divinder at 8 and use about 1.7v.  which RAM are you using, my g skills?



i have 3x1gb Supertalents 

the pi blacks are on the other


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i have 3x1gb Supertalents
> 
> the pi blacks are on the other



oh ok, well I dont know how that RAM overclocks, but its safe to use over 1.65v on the ram as long as your qpi/dram voltage is within .5v of it


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 5, 2009)

I clocked up the BCLK to 175 and my multi was 20x for 3.5 but it jumped to 3.6 with a cpu multi of 21x ?

Running OCCT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I clocked up the BCLK to 175 and my multi was 20x for 3.5 but it jumped to 3.6 with a cpu multi of 21x ?
> 
> Running OCCT



21x is turbo mode.  Turbo mode all it does is that, raise the multi up one.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 21x is turbo mode.  Turbo mode all it does is that, raise the multi up one.



ah

well i BSOD @ 3.6 with turbo @ 1.26

brought it down to 171 for 3.42

which is the voltage ? 
is it the uncore ?
-----------
Linpak stop because my cpu got too hot 
81C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> ah
> 
> well i BSOD @ 3.6 with turbo @ 1.26
> 
> ...



uncore needs to be at least twice as ram divider. so if ram divider is 8, uncore needs to be at least 16x.  just raise vcore a bit and see if it stables it out


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 5, 2009)

I raise the Vcore but nothing Happens ?

i put it @ 1.27 nothing


----------



## t_ski (Jul 6, 2009)

t_ski said:


> OK, I have a challenge for any of you that are having issues reaching 4.0 GHz or above.  Try the following voltage settings and see how high you can get:
> 
> vcore = 1.4v <--- please watch your temps
> vtt = 1.3v
> ...


Assasin48, try these.  Also, there are some listed vcores for X GHz listed on pages 210-213.  Try some of those as well.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 6, 2009)

What are safe temps ?
i have been doing Prime95 @ 3.6 and temp are hitting 83C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> What are safe temps ?
> i have been doing Prime95 @ 3.6 and temp are hitting 83C



these things go up to 100ºc.  However safe on air for me would be about 85-88ºc.  I wont go over that.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> these things go up to 100ºc.  However safe on air for me would be about 85-88ºc.  I wont go over that.



I feel so stupid right now

I looked at the true and the fans 

i had them like this 


Fan --->True<--- Fan


So now its like 
Fan--->True--Fan-> exhaust


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I feel so stupid right now
> 
> I looked at the true and the fans
> 
> ...



  it was an honest mistake   it happens.


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I feel so stupid right now
> 
> I looked at the true and the fans
> 
> ...



that's your problem right there. 

An easy one to make with that style cooler, Ive almost done it 6-8 times on my Noctua.

As for my Core i7 D0 920, ive settled into 4.2ghz nicely at these settings (some last minute pre-lan adjustments, as i wanted her running tip-top to show off )

Bclk = 200 x 21
vcore = 1.3625 - set in bios
vtt = auto
pll = auto
dram = 1.66v
nb vcc = auto
sb vcc = auto
qpi/pcie pll = 1.3625v - set in bios

At these settings she has played TF2/FUEL/Crysis Warhead/ a handful of others with no hiccups at all, for in excess of 30 minutes each time.

And, she has just survived RFLan (Red Flag Lanfest) here in Perth, which was a 400+ people lan, 12+ hours straight, not one app crashed and no blue screens, which as lanners will know is a feat in itself (especially while running DC++ the whole time)

Since games are the most intensive thing I do I'm not too inclined to stress test, I have OCCT-linpack tested it stable for 30+ minutes, but I don't like running my chip that hot and hard for extended periods of time.

A big  from another happy D0 920 owner


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I feel so stupid right now
> 
> I looked at the true and the fans
> 
> ...



Sorry, I laughed 

Anyway, I got my "crappy" C0 up to 183 BCLK with all settings on auto. Same with the D0.

Listen to fits' advice: don't tinker with settings, unless it doesn't work on auto.
Clocking up to 3.8 is easy like that, for higher clocks you will need to touch settings most of the time though.


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

wolf said:


> that's your problem right there.
> 
> An easy one to make with that style cooler, Ive almost done it 6-8 times on my Noctua.
> 
> ...



Happy you're happy man   I have said it before and I'll say it again.  Once someone owns an i7 they rarely look elsewhere for a better computer.  Since intel is going backwards and sacrificing tri channel and more powerful quads for a lower process then these babies will be top dog for a while.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 6, 2009)

Right now its @ 3.78 with turbo 

i lost 10c off just by changing the fans 
on load i hit 73C

There is a 4c diff between core 1 and 4 always


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Right now its @ 3.78 with turbo
> 
> i lost 10c off just by changing the fans
> on load i hit 73C
> ...



I noticed difference between cores as well, could be a mounting issue but I mounted my block in all 4 possible positions multiple times.
Might be a load balancing issue (running XP x64).


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I noticed difference between cores as well, could be a mounting issue but I mounted my block in all 4 possible positions multiple times.
> Might be a load balancing issue (running XP x64).



i have vista 64 

so it could be 64bit ?

Should i turn off turbo when overclocking?


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

You aren't going to get flat temps across an i7 because of how the chip is affixed to the IHS.  All of the solder carries the heat from all of the cores so some will have different heat than others because the cores are all sharing the same solder that connects the cores to the IHS and if you watch the core activity you'll notice one core jump and do some work... then another core etc etc.  The most level chip I had had temps like 30 30 35 30.  The one I have right now is more like 32 29 33 27.  These examples were taken at different times in the past 4 months but I hope you get the idea.  It's such a minor detail, but it is interesting eh Assassin?


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i have vista 64
> 
> so it could be 64bit ?
> 
> Should i turn off turbo when overclocking?



I don't think he said or intended that at all.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> I don't think he said or intended that at all.



Not necessarily my intention, no, but I was looking for far fetched reasons to explain the temp difference.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> I don't think he said or intended that at all.



ah ok 

going to try to push it a little more before i run boinc


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just keep in mind that you can expect to go to 80C+ on air and it isn't exactly torture for the chip, but still be careful in how long you OC something when it reaches those temperatures.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 6, 2009)

i will be happy with 3.8, right now i have it at 3.78 so i will bump bclk a few


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 6, 2009)

Been running 21*183 for ages on my C0 and I have to say that if you can't get that stable, your chip sucks 

If you want lower temps you could turn off HT, saved me an average of 10C. I don't know how well BOINC handles HT but most applications I use don't use it (very well) anyway.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Been running 21*183 for ages on my C0 and I have to say that if you can't get that stable, your chip sucks
> 
> If you want lower temps you could turn off HT, saved me an average of 10C. I don't know how well BOINC handles HT but most applications I use don't use it (very well) anyway.



i see you have the same board as me the UD3 
do you like this board?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i see you have the same board as me the UD3
> do you like this board?



My UD3 exploded  but that was entirely my fault. I have a UD5 now.

Gotta say the UD3 is very decent for its price. Good BIOS (imho) and decent layout.

The only things I didn't like were the heatsinks on the NB and vregs. They got extremely hot, but I don't have an exceptionally high airflow near that area. Using an air cooler might help there.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> My UD3 exploded  but that was entirely my fault. I have a UD5 now.
> 
> Gotta say the UD3 is very decent for its price. Good BIOS (imho) and decent layout.
> 
> The only things I didn't like were the heatsinks on the NB and vregs. They got extremely hot, but I don't have an exceptionally high airflow near that area. Using an air cooler might help there.



I have a few fans blowing across the whole board 

lol you have my second board too


how you like that one ?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, the UD5 is basically the UD3 with some extras. Quality build overall.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Lol, the UD5 is basically the UD3 with some extras. Quality build overall.



ah

right now @ 3.8 so far stable


----------



## Davidelmo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi all
got my new i7 build:
Gigabyte ex58 UD5
i7 920 D0
6gb patriot 1600mhz
750W PC Power & Cooling PSU

<-- rest of details to the left

it's currntly at 4.1, HT and turbo both enabled. I'm using. Pretty low voltage and CPU-Z shows it as 1.184v under load. Temps peak into mid 80s after a few hours of Prime but in reality no video encoding or gaming is going to make it that hot. 

I'm wondering what the next step is. Since my voltages are so low I'm sure my chip can go faster but the temps are a bit of an issue IMO. Should I disable HT?


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

I would suggest overclocking only until you notice your computer is running smooth as silk.  For me the magic # is 4.2GHz, and others use 3.6GHz.  Really I've run it at stock and done wonderfully.  If you can run 4.1GHz at below stock you can save yourself the extra cost of electricity by keeping that wonderful 55% overclock.  Think about it... stock is 2.66Ghz and you're at 4.1GHz without making your chip really work for it.  Do you want to break records or do you want to have one of these magic chips for more regular use?  I'd assume if you bench, just bench with your daily settings and compare it to what people are busting their balls to get.  Honestly pushing the 920s beyond 4.4GHz is a task in itself which is on a completely separate level from getting it to 4.0Ghz.  I'm getting to be conservative now because I think I've explored as much as I would like to explore with respect to the chip, but my curiosity keeps me learning enough.  In summary I'm happy with my easy daily OC.  Are you happy with yours?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 6, 2009)

im never happy with my OCs. more is better no matter how high you get 

thats just me though


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

You so crazy Fitseries


----------



## Davidelmo (Jul 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> I would suggest overclocking only until you notice your computer is running smooth as silk.  For me the magic # is 4.2GHz, and others use 3.6GHz.  Really I've run it at stock and done wonderfully.  If you can run 4.1GHz at below stock you can save yourself the extra cost of electricity by keeping that wonderful 55% overclock.  Think about it... stock is 2.66Ghz and you're at 4.1GHz without making your chip really work for it.  Do you want to break records or do you want to have one of these magic chips for more regular use?  I'd assume if you bench, just bench with your daily settings and compare it to what people are busting their balls to get.  Honestly pushing the 920s beyond 4.4GHz is a task in itself which is on a completely separate level from getting it to 4.0Ghz.  I'm getting to be conservative now because I think I've explored as much as I would like to explore with respect to the chip, but my curiosity keeps me learning enough.  In summary I'm happy with my easy daily OC.  Are you happy with yours?




To be honest yes I'm happy but I guess curiosity wants to know how far I can push the chip bat the end of the day almost nobody *needs* an i7, even at stock speeds. It's more of a hobby/enthusiast thing right? Most games are bottlenecked by GPU (definitely the case for my system) and there haven't been any games to really push gaming PCs since crysis warhead. 

So yes I could leave it be and just tweak memory speeds, timings etc to try and get the best out of my hardware. Hmm.. just my 0.02c anyway


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

I assumed that's what you were saying, but if you look closely I'm just saying... even as a hobby.  OCing much further than what you get easily is a PITA with the i7.  You may even waste money buying different mobos/memory because that can be the issue holding you back.  Your chip is very important as well, but other components can cause weak OCs.  Ahhh it sounds like you made up your mind.  Why ask if I'm going to end up just getting your $0.02 in hobbyist logic?

At the end of the day I do use my i7, but I fold... sometimes crunch, edit 3D, game, and encode/edit video.  I guess for you it's OC or just sell the thing, right?


----------



## Davidelmo (Jul 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> I assumed that's what you were saying, but if you look closely I'm just saying... even as a hobby.  OCing much further than what you get easily is a PITA with the i7.  You may even waste money buying different mobos/memory because that can be the issue holding you back.  Your chip is very important as well, but other components can cause weak OCs.  Ahhh it sounds like you made up your mind.  Why ask if I'm going to end up just getting your $0.02 in hobbyist logic?
> 
> At the end of the day I do use my i7, but I fold... sometimes crunch, edit 3D, game, and encode/edit video.  I guess for you it's OC or just sell the thing, right?



No I haven't totally made up my mind and to be honest, this is the first chip I've really overclocked. I'm happy with 4.1Ghz, but if I could get 4.2Ghz easily then I would do it. I do know what you mean about the money wasting though.. I see people all the time upgrading motherboard so they can overclock more and tons of other things I would never do.

My point about "using" the i7 fully: for gaming, it isn't vastly better than anything else, especially since graphics cards are the bottleneck now, even for nippy C2Ds, let alone 4+ Ghz quads. Video encoding, photoshop, 3d work etc fair enough, but unless you're doing it a LOT or you are paid to do it, saving a couple minutes isn't such a huge issue. And let's face it, the whole reason this section of the forum exists is for enthusiasts  It's a normal, natural thing to want to weak and fiddle. People like fast cars when you can only drive the maximum speed limit and even accelerating at the cars maximum potential will probably get you a ticket for dangerous driving.

It's not just hobbyist logic. I'm happy with my o/c and computer performance, but if I can easily get more, I would like to do that. If not, then I'll leave things and stay happy with my new computer.


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good!  So we're on the same track.  Easily you can get this to do 4.4Ghz like I said above.  Then the problems start.  If you're on air I wouldn't press your luck though   The temps might become a chip killer even under 50% load.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 6, 2009)

Hopefully I will have some results before Thursday. Waiting for the last 3 items to arrive before I go johnny5 al1v3 on the i7 build.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 6, 2009)

Just got my UD5 installed and ready to go, I will post some overclocking results.  

Binge you were right my balls exploded with the amount BIOS options.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys I'm back after a ban nutkick

Have been reading all your post. Amazing results guys. i7 just rocks


----------



## Binge (Jul 7, 2009)

welcome back  Stay fresh Mudkip.


----------



## wolf (Jul 7, 2009)

w00t booted @ 4.3 and got into windows, but alas with no voltage adjustments she blue screened after about 10 minutes of L4D

205x21 - and 1.3625v on Vcore/QPI

back down to 4.2 for now which is rock stable, I want to see what she can do but im not interested in too much more voltage really.

coming from a Q6600 its an AMAZING difference to have a chip do 4.2ghz @ ~1.35v


----------



## mudkip (Jul 7, 2009)

The past month i've been fine tuning my overclocks.  
I tried overclocks till 4,2 Ghz. Haven't finished overclocks with the 21x multiplier yet but that will come later.
Hopefully these overclocks are helpful in any way for you guys.

*the voltages posted are BIOS voltages and not CPU-Z voltages, also every overclock is with HT on.*


*21x multiplier:*

















4.2 Ghz @ 1.285v






3,8Ghz with 21 x181 @ 1.13125v  / mem @ 1810Mhz

*20x multiplier:*






3,8Ghz with 20x190 @ 1.16875v 






3,6Ghz with 1.10v 






3,6 ghz with 1.10000v @ 1800Mhz






3,4 Ghz @ 1.03125v






3,2Ghz @ 0,98750v 






3,0Ghz @ 0,94375v 






2,6 Ghz @ 0.89375v 

*summary voltage list:*

20x multiplier:

3,8 Ghz @ 1.16875v 
3,6 Ghz @ 1.10v 
3,4 Ghz @ 1.03125v
3,2 Ghz @ 0,98750v 
3,0 Ghz @ 0,94375v
2,6 Ghz @ 0.89375v (multiplier 12x due EIST and C1E on)

21x multiplier:

4.2 Ghz @ 1.285v
3,8 Ghz  @ 1.13125v

*System used:*

Gigabyte X58 UD5
Core i7 920 D0
OCZ 3GB 1600Mhz low voltage
Scythe Mugen 2 with MX-2 TIM

*Software:
*
OCCT
LinX x64
Realtemp
Gigabyte EasyTune 6
CPU-Z

Conclusion so far:

overclocking with the 21x takes LESS voltage.
The voltage difference between the 20x en the 21x multiplier depends on the overclock. 

*how higher the overclock ,the bigger the difference between the 20x / 21 x overclock voltage will be.*

PS. this took me a lot time to test LOL


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

nice to see you back man. kinda missed you in a non gay way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

welcome back mudkip


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 7, 2009)

That is a very very informative post mud, thanks!


----------



## mudkip (Jul 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nice to see you back man. kinda missed you in a non gay way



you can miss me in any way you want,  *blushes*


----------



## n-ster (Jul 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> you can miss me in any way you want,  *blushes*



LOL!

Yea nice to see you back  wonder what you were banned for  probably because of the i7 being discountinued or not mess lol...

nice results btw  3.8 on 21x with 1.13xx V seems nice to me


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am happy that the UD5 does not throttle down the cpu multiplier when it is under load, so now it can run at x21 at all times


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 7, 2009)

Some quick overclocking results with my new UD5, I am loving this board 






Been able to get it up to 4.3 with 1.39 volts, although I have not taken the time to really stress test the clocks yet.  So many BIOS options, especially for the RAM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Some quick overclocking results with my new UD5, I am loving this board
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090707/4.2 (200 x21).png
> 
> Been able to get it up to 4.3 with 1.39 volts, although I have not taken the time to really stress test the clocks yet.  So many BIOS options, especially for the RAM.



lets see some personal records broken   glad you like the board so far.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Binge (Jul 7, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I am happy that the UD5 does not throttle down the cpu multiplier when it is under load, so now it can run at x21 at all times



Don't forget to give me heatware.


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys. I picked up a i7 920 D0 batch# 3910A313.
I have not found any info on this batch BUT WOW
does it clock VERY well. This thing can do 4.5Ghz
easily. Unfortunately i do not have the cooling
setup to handle it. Anywho here is a little screenshot.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice Jupiter!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 7, 2009)

so its been awhile boys how are the D0's stacking against the C0's? should i grab the stepping upgrade?


----------



## Binge (Jul 7, 2009)

They are C0s that require less voltage.  Some do or don't OC as high as the high end C0s.  Most D0 put off more heat than C0.  It's not the craziest improvement, but if you have cash to burn then go for it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> so its been awhile boys how are the D0's stacking against the C0's? should i grab the stepping upgrade?



C0 is a piece of shit compared to a D0.

im surprised you couldnt tell by our results in this thread

you wouldnt even have to have read anything... just look at the screenshots


----------



## Binge (Jul 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> C0 is a piece of shit compared to a D0.
> 
> im surprised you couldnt tell by our results in this thread
> 
> you wouldnt even have to have read anything... just look at the screenshots



Someone's just grouchy that he never got a good C0.


----------



## domy85 (Jul 7, 2009)

I purchased my 920 in march of 09' at frys electronics when they had the sale.  I have the bios cpu configurations all disabled except for HT and speed/turbo stuff disabled.  I am able to reach 3.4ghz at 1.45v. Anything over that its unstable and I wont dare to go higher. Temps are 40c degrees idle and at 70c max at 100% at these settings. I dont know why it takes so much volts, but I think I got a shitty core i7. I am able to hit 24,000 in 3Dmark vantage.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2009)

4.5 volts!? you mean 1.45 I hope, and even then it's high as hell!
have you ever tried just going AUTO settings and raising bclk?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 7, 2009)

See? not that's a C0


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2009)

For 1.45 volts those temps are reasonable, but seriously, I could take my C0 up to 3.8 on auto settings by just raising the BCLK. And that's the same chip I never got pas 4Ghz stable.


----------



## domy85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> 4.5 volts!? you mean 1.45 I hope, and even then it's high as hell!
> have you ever tried just going AUTO settings and raising bclk?



Do you mean only the voltage settings on auto or everything including the cpu settings and turbomode enabled?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2009)

Everything on auto. Disable turbo/ht if you want to save heat, but everything on auto.

BIOS default if you like.

You can adjust the mem multiplier if you don't trust your mem on high speeds, but really, try auto first. Once you see what it does to your voltages, you can start fiddling around.

I personally almost never mess with anything else than:
- vCore
- QPI (if I need to get it stable on high clocks or my RAM volts are climbing too fast)
- mem multi (throw it down for surefire bootage)
- HT/Turbo
- C-states (turn em off if your multi keeps jumping, also seems to improve stability when turned off and keeps Turbo at 21x at some motherboards that don't do it by themselves)
- and RAM volts ONLY if I'm trying high speeds.


----------



## domy85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Everything on auto. Disable turbo/ht if you want to save heat, but everything on auto.
> 
> BIOS default if you like.
> 
> ...



Good deal  Ill try that


----------



## domy85 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm Glad to say that worked. I was able to hit 4ghz, but it was setting voltage to 1.45 and wasnt stable after windows loaded. It was stable at 3.8ghz @ 1.4v which I am happy with. Heres a screen shot of my bench. My video card lost about 600 points, but my cpu jumped 3,000 points. Possibly bottleneck on a 4850x2? I am looking into a 2nd one in the next few months probably anyway. I set my multiplier at 19 to achieve 1600mhz on my memory.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 8, 2009)

Why not use the 21x multiplier? 

If you use that you will need less volts


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Why not use the 21x multiplier?
> 
> If you use that you will need less volts



C0 overclocking not D0 overclocking, sir.


----------



## Baer (Jul 8, 2009)

I have C O and I am using the 21 multiplier.


----------



## domy85 (Jul 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Why not use the 21x multiplier?
> 
> If you use that you will need less volts



it can do 21, I didnt know it uses less voltage. I changed the multiplier to 21x181. The voltage actually kicked up to 1.456v from 1.408v I had working on 19x200. So im not sure that is uses less?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 8, 2009)

If so : sorry , but you're doing it wrong.

How lower the bclk the less voltage you need.


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

Baer said:


> I have C O and I am using the 21 multiplier.





domy85 said:


> it can do 21, I didnt know it uses less voltage. I changed the multiplier to 21x181. The voltage actually kicked up to 1.456v from 1.408v I had working on 19x200. So im not sure that is uses less?





mudkip said:


> If so : sorry , but you're doing it wrong.
> 
> How lower the bclk the less voltage you need.



Has everyone forgotten that some C0 chips had a bug getting to x21 multiplier?

Mudkip you're wrong.  Deaaal with it.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Has everyone forgotten that some C0 chips had a bug getting to x21 multiplier?
> 
> Mudkip you're wrong.  Deaaal with it.



Proof that ''some c0 chips had a bug'' ? If so who says his chip has this ''bug'' ?

I also had a C0 , when I used the 21x multiplier I needed less volts.
Eg for 4Ghz on my C0 i needed 1.44v but with the 21x multiplier only 1.36v.


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

Fit had this bug for one.  I would love to remember back to December, but that was the major time when those chips popped up.  Ask him about his shitty luck with C0s some time.  I would search this thread, but I have a pretty good memory.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 8, 2009)

Well maby I should adjust some things I said before 

21x multiplier requires less voltage doesn't apply for all chips


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

here's an example from around december from another forum.  This guy was thoroughly destroyed when he saw other people hit 4.0 without going over 1.30V.  All because he couldn't do x21


----------



## mudkip (Jul 8, 2009)

I think he was doing it wrong


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have tried high and low vcore but it seems to be no different at all. 1.425v runs the same as 1.6v
> 
> i have tried pll but it seems to have a negative effect on stability when not set to auto.
> 
> ...



Here's another instance of early C0 i7 issues :3 with the multi at x21


----------



## mudkip (Jul 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Here's another instance of early C0 i7 issues :3 with the multi at x21



Could be the board? 

Not sure though.. but I also think it depends on which mobo you have.

Maby even BIOS issue , bios'es weren't optimized yet so could be a BIOS + mobo  bug


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Could be the board?
> 
> Not sure though.. but I also think it depends on which mobo you have.
> 
> Maby even BIOS issue , bios'es weren't optimized yet so could be a BIOS + mobo  bug



At that time I owned the exact same board & a 920 C0 and I was pushing 4.5GHz


----------



## domy85 (Jul 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I think he was doing it wrong



  No problem, fun to experiment.


----------



## Baer (Jul 8, 2009)

My chip is one of the later CO's.
I was planing on getting a 975 but I did not want to wait so I got the 920 to play with but it has worked out so well that I will get anothor. I am going to help my nephew build his first DIY and give him my 920 and get a D O and see what it will do.


----------



## wolf (Jul 8, 2009)

in you's guys's opinions, would i be able to set lower voltage for 4ghz on WHICH of these 2 settings.

191*21 = 4011mhz

200x20 = 4000mhz

I havea  feeling the 21x multi means i can lower the vcore, but it also means im starting to under clock my rams 

which reminds me - i only did this build a month ago, and i can already get DDR3-2000 for what i paid for my 1600, so hello 12gb of 2000mhz ram  - jeesus things are starting to move, DDR3 1600+ has been around for a while now, but this kit (G.Skill Trident 2000 MHz DDR3 CL9 6 GB) is the  ost affordable one ive seen yet, in Australia.

so yeah what do you guys think of A, the 2 oc choices, and B moving to new ram.


----------



## Davidelmo (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, I think I have a REALLY good chip!

4.2Ghz 100% stable running on CPUZ vcore of only 1.184v (set to 1.23750v in BIOS)

HT enabled

Turbo enabled

All I did was increase blck to 200. I then set about decreasing the voltage. AUTO had it somewhere around ~1.4v but i've brought it all the way down to 1.23750v without a single problem. That's it!

I did try disabling HT and temps dropped by around 10C but I lost over 1000 CPU marks on 3Dmark06, and my video encoding speed decreased by about 20%. So I've re-enabled it. After all, we want better PERFORMANCE, not just higher clock speed. If 4.2Ghz HT enabled is faster than 4.5Ghz with HT disabled, I'll leave it on!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 8, 2009)

That's a nice first clock there! You have a C0 or D0?


----------



## wolf (Jul 8, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> That's a nice first clock there! You have a C0 or D0?



thats gotta be a D0


----------



## Davidelmo (Jul 8, 2009)

It's a D0 

Superpi screenshot attached

<--- Full system specs on the left


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 8, 2009)

wolf said:


> thats gotta be a D0



Kinda obvious, but I wanted to know for sure


----------



## mudkip (Jul 8, 2009)

Davidelmo said:


> It's a D0
> 
> Superpi screenshot attached
> 
> <--- Full system specs on the left



Nice I'd like to see low voltage overclocks from you.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1464032&postcount=5429


----------



## domy85 (Jul 8, 2009)

Davidelmo said:


> Wow, I think I have a REALLY good chip!
> 
> 4.2Ghz 100% stable running on CPUZ vcore of only 1.184v (set to 1.23750v in BIOS)
> 
> ...



Jebus, that is frickin nice . I want a D0 now. The last cpu I ever got to 4.2ghz stable was my QX9650, but the voltage was nowhere near that!


----------



## aquax (Jul 8, 2009)

domy85 said:


> I'm Glad to say that worked. I was able to hit 4ghz, but it was setting voltage to 1.45 and wasnt stable after windows loaded. It was stable at 3.8ghz @ 1.4v which I am happy with. Heres a screen shot of my bench. My video card lost about 600 points, but my cpu jumped 3,000 points. Possibly bottleneck on a 4850x2? I am looking into a 2nd one in the next few months probably anyway. I set my multiplier at 19 to achieve 1600mhz on my memory.



26k CPU Score @ 3.8GHz? I saw 4GHz getting 25k CPU Score, what is your uncore setting to?


----------



## wolf (Jul 9, 2009)

So this ram; http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/GSkill/Trident_16000_6GB_Kit/ has landed here and is quite cheap...

thing is i know i'll have to run my uncore at 4ghz+, and with my 1600 ram, havent had it above 3600.

Will more voltage be needed to get the uncore up to that speed?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 9, 2009)

If you try to get uncore above 4000Mhz , I wish you good luck.



somehow it's just impossible.

Everything under 4000Mhz is rock stable but above 4000Mhz was a no go for me, no matter what I did. but maby you'll have more luck


----------



## wolf (Jul 9, 2009)

see thats a problem cos i really really want 2ghz rams 

but if i cant run them at 2ghz i will cry


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am having some problems with my ram timings I think.  I am running some 1866 OCZ platinums rated for 9-9-9-24.  I have them running at 7-7-7-21, at 1.648V, and I am running 1.375V QPI.  I am not able to pass LinX with them after 3 runs, although I can pass many runs of 32m Super-pi?  I am about to try Memtest 86+ 2.11, any ideas?  the ram is running at 800mhz now.


----------



## Davidelmo (Jul 9, 2009)

wolf said:


> see thats a problem cos i really really want 2ghz rams
> 
> but if i cant run them at 2ghz i will cry



Is there actually any real benefit to this? I mean the RAM is astonishingly fast anyway, right? And the memory bandwidth is massive.. it's never going to be a bottleneck.

For games, number crunching, movie converting etc.. does raising the ram from 1600mhz to 2000mhz really make any difference?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 9, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I am having some problems with my ram timings I think.  I am running some 1866 OCZ platinums rated for 9-9-9-24.  I have them running at 7-7-7-21, at 1.648V, and I am running 1.375V QPI.  I am not able to pass LinX with them after 3 runs, although I can pass many runs of 32m Super-pi?  I am about to try Memtest 86+ 2.11, any ideas?  the ram is running at 800mhz now.



Super pi doesn't stress your cpu / mem at all.

Maby only for 10% but it's definitely not a stress test.

Why not try to run the mem @ 1600Mhz 7-7-7-20 with 1.66v ?


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 9, 2009)

Davidelmo said:


> Is there actually any real benefit to this? I mean the RAM is astonishingly fast anyway, right? And the memory bandwidth is massive.. it's never going to be a bottleneck.
> 
> For games, number crunching, movie converting etc.. does raising the ram from 1600mhz to 2000mhz really make any difference?



nah i seen the benchmarks - barely any difference usually less than 1% in real-world apps.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 9, 2009)

wolf said:


> see thats a problem cos i really really want 2ghz rams
> 
> but if i cant run them at 2ghz i will cry



Well it's possible to run them with 21x200 with the mem MP on 10x and the uncore @ 20x . Maby it will be stable, maby not. Possibly you'll need to raise the QPI / QPI PLL voltage


----------



## wolf (Jul 9, 2009)

well 2ghz is the dream but your all right, 1600 is still plenty blazing fast.

If it will definitely mean more voltage I'll stick with 1600mhz anyway, I only plan to try get my voltage lower than what it is now, not higher.


----------



## Davidelmo (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, pushing my o/c to 4250mhz at 1.2750v fails Prime95 after about 1hr

Yet 4200 is totally stable.

I'll probably not push it further at this point.. maybe just see if I can work on lowering the voltage further. I don't want to hurt my chip with high voltage and high temps.. it's already running 58% faster than the rated speed at LESS than stock voltage.

RAM is at 1600mhz, 8-8-8-20, stock voltage. Again, I'll probably leave it since RAM speed isn't really adding anything to overall system performance. 

And let's be honest.. this whole system is stupidly fast and it's probably not worth stressing over an extra 2-3% performance, especially since graphics card is the biggest bottleneck for gaming, and hard drive speed for load times.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 9, 2009)

Davidelmo said:


> Hmm, pushing my o/c to 4250mhz at 1.2750v fails Prime95 after about 1hr
> 
> Yet 4200 is totally stable.
> 
> ...



How do you know your 4200Mhz overclock is stable?

I've only read you saying that you converted some video's and doing some things but no OCCT or any other real stress test?


----------



## Davidelmo (Jul 9, 2009)

mudkip said:


> How do you know your 4200Mhz overclock is stable?
> 
> I've only read you saying that you converted some video's and doing some things but no OCCT or any other real stress test?



I did Prime95 overnight.. about 9 hours and it was totally fine

edit: I also did Prime95 small FFT along with furmark for about 4 hours to generate maximum heat. That's basically 100% CPU usage on all cores + 100% GPU usage too.. way worse than any game, conversion or anything else would possibly inflict, right?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 9, 2009)

Good job


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am gonna try upping the voltage, although I dont think that a 0.02V jump would do the trick on the Dram.  The UD5 has the many ram voltage options.  Any insight to settings?  I have them on auto for now, or should I try and up them too?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 9, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I am gonna try upping the voltage, although I dont think that a 0.02V jump would do the trick on the Dram.  The UD5 has the many ram voltage options.  Any insight to settings?  I have them on auto for now, or should I try and up them too?



you should try it first and ask later.  but perhaps you can increase the voltage to 1.70v or maby even 1.80v


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am trying to get my Uncore Frequency up around 4000 Mhz.  So far I have been able to use a x4 memory multi and an x 18 Uncore multiplier.  Now I am stable with those two in Linx.  Although when I begin increasing the Uncore Ratio I lose stability.  I can boot into Windows with an x19 Uncore and then no boot at x20, which would give me the 4000mhz, since at x18 I am at 3600mhz (the same as my QPI link).  Now this is for my 24/7 overclock, getting my base clock past 200 and stable is a whole another battle, which I am losing fast.  Anyways, in trying to Increase the Uncore to x20, which is what I want, the 4000Mhz, I have tried raising the IOH voltage to 1.2V and that did nothing, I also tried increasing the QPI link from x36 to the next ratio (x44?) and that did nothing, I also increased the QPI voltage to about 1.425V or so and nothing there.  What else do I have to increase in order to get my Uncore somewhat stable at x20.  I would like to keep my ram running at x4, since my timings are 7-7-7-21 there and very stable.


----------



## aquax (Jul 9, 2009)

Try to increase your QPI/PLL voltage


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, which air cooler are you finding out gives best results with the i7?


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 9, 2009)

Titan Fenrir has good results.... only found out after getting a CM V8 mind!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 9, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Hey guys, which air cooler are you finding out gives best results with the i7?



At this point, I think the TRUE gives the best performance for i7. Honestly, these chips beg for water cooling.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 9, 2009)

xigmateks work nicely. i've run 4.5ghz benches with my xigy just fine. anything over that gets a bit warm. i also reccomend a good 120x38mm fan with any air cooler.


----------



## Binge (Jul 9, 2009)

I've used a Xig Direct Touch on an i7 and gotten 4.6GHz.  The idea is that these chips beg for water in a 24/7 OC.  For personal comfort.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the TRUE and 2 ultra kaze 3000rpm fans, are a good choice.  I also lapped the heatsink and it helped lowering temps and I also pressure modded the True, that has helped stabilize the temps of each core, they are only about 4 to 5 degrees off from each other, before the pressure mod I was about 7-9 degrees off from each core.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 10, 2009)

Fit,
I am wondering if you can give me some insight on how you were able to get past a base clock of 200 and be stable with the UD5, I have been unlucky in finding a sable clock over 200, I got to 205 and it lasted 6 minutes in a LinX run, and then 210 BSOD's in the 2nd 3dmark vantage CPU run.  How stable is your 4.4ghz? I have been giving the cpu plenty of voltage and that does ot do anything for the BSOD's.  My PCI-e frequency is at 101, I have turbo on.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2009)

pcie freq needs to be on auto. GB auto tunes pcie for best stability/performance.

i'll need to know your settings in the bios to know what else to tell you.

vcore
vtt
IOH 
and
Vdram are most important. 

try keeping your mem running around 1200mhz instead of 1600 or 2000.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 10, 2009)

Alright I will keep the PCI-e auto, and I will lower my memory multiplier from x4 to x3, might be able to tighten timings from 7-7-7-21 to 6-6-6-18/15.  
205
Vcore:  BIOS: 1.43750V CPU-z: 1.408V 
Vtt: 1.435V
IOH: 1.140V
Vdram: 1.680V, 1.664V real

210
Vcore: BIOS: 1.45625V CPU-z: 1.424V
Vtt: 1.475V
IOH; 1.16V
DRAM: 1.70V 1.696V real
Also changed RAM timings to 8-8-8-24 and have Uncore at x18 for both settings.

I also tried bringing the Vcore and Vtt higher and it did not give me much stability, maybe another 30-45 seconds in Linx.

I also have the other voltages on auto I only end up changing those 4 in the BIOS and the CPU PLL to 1.880V.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2009)

vcore is pretty high for a D0.

vtt is real high.

try 1.37v vcore
1.26vtt
ioh 1.28
vdram 1.71

leave dram timings alone for now. you dont need to mess with them until you get cpu stable.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 10, 2009)

So leave them at the 7-7-7-21 or the stock 9-9-9-24?  The ram is rated for 9-9-9-24 at 1866 speeds.  I will drop the memory ratio to x3 though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2009)

use all auto. it will auto set them at whatever the SPD timings say. thats why i say to raise vdram to 1.71. it will force the bios to use SPD to tighten the timings for you.

you need to leave timings alone until you get a good stable cpu oc first.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 10, 2009)

Alright I will fool with this now.  I just rebooted and I am missing 2 sticks of Ram, I will let you knwo how it works out when I get the other 2 dimms recognized my the OS.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2009)

switch them around. 

or did someone steal them?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 10, 2009)

Even with moving the Sticks around, when I bump my memory ratio down to x3, so they would run at 1200 to 1260 Mhz I lose 2 sticks.  I am wondering why such happens, even with bringing Uncore down to x12 it does not matter.  So I am gonna probably leave them at x4 unless I can find a way for them to work at x3.

RAM on auto is running at 10-9-9-22 1T, at 840Mhz which will leave me much headroom for rasing the base clock or whatnot I will tighten later.  I am gonna stress the CPU now with BCLK of 210x21 4.4 ghz.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 10, 2009)

Jake, I've had severe problems getting x12 Uncore to boot at all. x13 was fine, but x12 gave me problems every single time.


----------



## wolf (Jul 10, 2009)

As for the air coolers question, I use a CM V10 for a 24/7 4.2ghz oc, ~1.35v on the CPU, temps are completely in line, 35-42 idle across the cores, and maximum load for my use (games/browsers/movie or episode) is about 48-52 degrees. Stress testing will make the CPU considerably hotter, naturally, but I have not met a real world scenario that has consistently made it work harder than 50%. This is truly a chip from the heavens, they were as gods the fortunate who own and tweak them.

uhhh, back to the coolers, the V10 seems to do quite well for itself, but really its way overpriced for what it is, I feel I could have achieved 90% of the results I show now with a Noctua NH-C12P, which would be my recommendation for a great i7 air cooler.


----------



## Davidelmo (Jul 10, 2009)

wolf said:


> As for the air coolers question, I use a CM V10 for a 24/7 4.2ghz oc, ~1.35v on the CPU, temps are completely in line, 35-42 idle across the cores, and maximum load for my use (games/browsers/movie or episode) is about 48-52 degrees. Stress testing will make the CPU considerably hotter, naturally, but I have not met a real world scenario that has consistently made it work harder than 50%. This is truly a chip from the heavens, they were as gods the fortunate who own and tweak them.
> 
> uhhh, back to the coolers, the V10 seems to do quite well for itself, but really its way overpriced for what it is, I feel I could have achieved 90% of the results I show now with a Noctua NH-C12P, which would be my recommendation for a great i7 air cooler.



I agree. I've never seen 100% utilisation for anything apart from stress testing. It does give the most extreme circumstances and the highest temps, but it isn't realistic at all. I know we do it as a failsafe.. if it can pass stress testing, it will be fine for day to day which is less stressful. But in reality, if my O/C fails after even 1hr of Prime95, I probably wouldn't mind that much since NOTHING - no game, video convert, photoshop etc is EVER going to use 100% on all CPU for 1hr constant without a single break for it to cool down.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 10, 2009)

Everyone has their own definition of stability, that's OK. I like to have every possible scenario covered, including non-real-world ones, but the next person might be just fine with gaming.


----------



## wolf (Jul 10, 2009)

Davidelmo said:


> I agree. I've never seen 100% utilisation for anything apart from stress testing. It does give the most extreme circumstances and the highest temps, but it isn't realistic at all. I know we do it as a failsafe.. if it can pass stress testing, it will be fine for day to day which is less stressful. But in reality, if my O/C fails after even 1hr of Prime95, I probably wouldn't mind that much since NOTHING - no game, video convert, photoshop etc is EVER going to use 100% on all CPU for 1hr constant without a single break for it to cool down.



I agree on all points.

stress testing is indeed valuable and I do it frequently, but I tend to agree with Davidelmo, when the PC is stable under every scenario you could possibly put it through during regular use, the stress test failing means less to me.

it varies CPU to CPU but during genuine stress testing I will let the i7 heat up to about 65 degrees, from there on in if it can last more than 10 minutes i'm fairly satisfied, and may move on to different clocks.

having settled at 4.2ghz @ 1.35v I am disappointed and ecstatic at the same time, as this is my first oc over 4ghz, and by far the best speed to vcore ratio, but most ppl with D0's are able to get 4.2 with under 1.3v..

time for more testing


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 10, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 i have to agree with FIT as far as
'to much volts on vcore for a D0'. 

I would recommend to use ALL auto to start with
while you start to LOWER your vcore at STOCK
speed '2.66Ghz'. Once you have got your vcore 
as low as stabley possible then start your OC
in small increments with EVERYTHING ELSE on
Auto 'including mem timings'. Once you got your
CPU OC speed where you want it and stable then 
work on tuning your mem. Trying to do both or
too many things at the same time only leads
to problems or setbacks.

On the topic of 100% cpu utilization in real world
situations. Guys i do updates everyday on my Linux
setup and see 100% utilization a LOT. Almost all my
apps or processes are multi-threaded and because i 
always command it to do 8 JOBS at a time when compiling
updates, the apps that are not are still being compiled
along side 7 other JOBS. I can tell you guys I fully use
the abilites of this chip in linux where i have much more
control of the command structure and execution there of.

For those of you not familiar with compiling in linux. I can
control how many cores are used AND how many threads.
And believe me i push it to the max. My latest trick is
creating a swap file of 2Gb in my ram when i do my updates
so that i do not get slowed down by my hard drive. It used
to take almost 2 hours to compile GLIBC with my dual core Athlon.
I can do it in less then TEN MINUTES now. Installing the OS 'compiling'
used to take 8 hours, i do it in a little over an hour now.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 10, 2009)

Ah, a C programmer?


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 10, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Ah, a C programmer?


Nah am not a code monkey. I support Compiz code monkeys
and our users. But i use Gentoo which is a DIY linux distro
and we compile EVERYTHING from source code. This allows
me to strip/exclude anything in the code i do NOT need.
LOL, like Microsoft, i am a control freak...

P.S. I am a MS admin at work. Linux is a hobby.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 10, 2009)

Gentoo, I got to get me started on a nice dual-boot setup sometime.
Ubuntu was fun, but I want more control.

Anyway, that's enough offtopic from me


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1434325


----------



## mudkip (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm bored


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 11, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Binge (Jul 11, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I'm bored



When I'm bored I post in General Nonsense   So my i7 is running like a dream.  I've been playing SF4 all the time so there's not too much overclocking, but like I said it's running really well.  That's my feedback...


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 11, 2009)

I tend to drink too much when I'm bored.....

Agree Binge... gotta a nice oc so until I go water there's little to tweak...

Got home so I'll try and post some settings this wekend....


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2009)

I got a little present yesterday.  Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Binge (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks to me like a set of 3x4GB sticks that my search engine marks at $1200??? You son of a gun


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2009)

Kingston lists them for $1750

http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con.../www.kingston.com&ktcpartno=KHX12800D3K3/12GX


----------



## Binge (Jul 11, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Kingston lists them for $1750
> 
> http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con.../www.kingston.com&ktcpartno=KHX12800D3K3/12GX



 <t_ski::me>


----------



## wolf (Jul 11, 2009)

very nice kit indeed, 4gb sticks are way cool man.

When they can get 4gb sticks of 1600 to around cas 7-8 that would be awesome.

1600 @ cas 9 seems just a scooch high for me, my personal optimal would be;

1333mhz @ 7-7-7-18, 1600mhz @ 8-8-8-20 and 2000mhz @ 9-9-9-24, and naturally if you have a better speed to timings ratio, even more win.


----------



## Binge (Jul 11, 2009)

wolf did you ever see my comparison?  Cas 6 1600MHz is on par with Cas 8 2000MHz.  That's the basic summary, but cas 8 1600MHz is just too loose for my taste


----------



## mudkip (Jul 11, 2009)

I haven't been able to tweak my ram to CAs 6 timings..maby you could teach me how Binge


----------



## Binge (Jul 11, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I haven't been able to tweak my ram to CAs 6 timings..maby you could teach me how Binge



You need pretty high binned sticks until someone manufactures better chips.  Otherwise you can try to up the voltage, but most of the time sticks won't go very low if they're D9 microns, low binned Elpida, or Samsungs.  The Samsungs usually OC to higher frequencies and don't need you to loosen the timings any more than they are.  Microns have the highest flexability in both catagories (frequency and timings), but aren't impressive to play with.  The Elpida chips are usually all binned strictly.  If you get a type that is known to hit cas 6 or 2000MHz then you can do it with all sticks with the same model IC.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Kingston lists them for $1750
> 
> http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con.../www.kingston.com&ktcpartno=KHX12800D3K3/12GX



what ICs on them? how much you pay? can i has some?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> what ICs on them? how much you pay? can i has some?



They are Elpida Hyper IC's. I have a 3x1gb set of the same. I'm fairly sure I know where he got them.  Hopefully those sticks won't die on us. Kingston is also stopping production of sticks with Hyper IC's. Too many sticks dying.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

SP i bet.


----------



## Binge (Jul 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> They are Elpida Hyper IC's. I have a 3x1gb set of the same. I'm fairly sure I know where he got them.  Hopefully those sticks won't die on us. Kingston is also stopping production of sticks with Hyper IC's. Too many sticks dying.



If they do they have a lifetime warranty, and in that warranty it actually has a clause for a refund lol


----------



## mudkip (Jul 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> You need pretty high binned sticks until someone manufactures better chips.  Otherwise you can try to up the voltage, but most of the time sticks won't go very low if they're D9 microns, low binned Elpida, or Samsungs.  The Samsungs usually OC to higher frequencies and don't need you to loosen the timings any more than they are.  Microns have the highest flexability in both catagories (frequency and timings), but aren't impressive to play with.  The Elpida chips are usually all binned strictly.  If you get a type that is known to hit cas 6 or 2000MHz then you can do it with all sticks with the same model IC.



Hmm all I know is that my memory is rated 1600Mhz 7-7-7-20 1.65v but i've overclocked them to 1870 Mhz  8-8-8-20 @ 1.80v


----------



## Binge (Jul 11, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Hmm all I know is that my memory is rated 1600Mhz 7-7-7-20 1.65v but i've overclocked them to 1870 Mhz  8-8-8-20 @ 1.80v



The sticks might tighten to cas 6 at 1600MHz, but it would take a lot of tweaking.  Are you sure 8-8-8-20 is the best timing set for your memory OC?  Usually it's wise to step up the timings in incriment.  You might have a more smooth feeling with 8-8-8-24 than 8-8-8-20.  Food for thought.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 11, 2009)

I just discovered nVidia's  ''Dawn''


----------



## Binge (Jul 11, 2009)

qua?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> what ICs on them? how much you pay? can i has some?



1.  Don't know.

2.  I got them in a generous trade for some high end hardware I had.  

3.  Probably not


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

was it SP?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

he offered me that package but my wallet hid from me.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 11, 2009)

who's SP?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

SomePerson LOL


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2009)

You know Fit - you're always welcome to come over and tweak the crap out of them


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

tits? ooohhh!!! wrong thread.

yeah... you live in IL still? 

how close to chi town? im going to make it up there sometime to visit dark2099 and i could probably make way to your house as well.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2009)

about 200 miles south


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 12, 2009)

How does Cas 7 1600 mhz compare to Cas 6 1600mhz?  I have not been able to get my OCZ cas 9 1866 kit to hit cas 6 yet, but I have not given them much voltage either, only about 1.68V, so 1.664V real and that works well for the cas 7 timings.  I didn't think that voltage will really help timings, only frequency, that sound like it has any truth? lol.  I dont remember where I read it from.


----------



## Binge (Jul 12, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> How does Cas 7 1600 mhz compare to Cas 6 1600mhz?  I have not been able to get my OCZ cas 9 1866 kit to hit cas 6 yet, but I have not given them much voltage either, only about 1.68V, so 1.664V real and that works well for the cas 7 timings.


I don't know how the timings would compare.  I only compared cas 8 1600 to cas 6 1600 to cas 8 2000.



Jakethesnake011 said:


> I didn't think that voltage will really help timings, only frequency, that sound like it has any truth? lol.  I dont remember where I read it from.


It depends heavily on which ICs your sticks have on them.  If that were the case then 1066 cas 9 wouldn't tighten very well @ 1600 MHz, but I've run value ram at 7-8-7-20 before just by adding extra voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2009)

hey guys, I just flashed to the latest BIOS of my board and never really tried to overclock with this new RAM I got.  So i decided to try it out with the new BIOS.

This is where i'm at now.  I know the vcore might be slightly higher than it should, i'm just trying to see how high I can go without having to raise vcore or if I do, not much more than that.  So I set that as my max vcore desired.

This is my voltages in the BIOS, anything you guys notice odd, or that should be changed???

THis screenshot is under full load as BOINC is running in background. Idle voltage is 1.305v.  25 pass of Linx were ok.







I know timings are loose, but I don't want to mess with them till I get my CPU where I want it.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 12, 2009)

Maby try to let LinX use more memory next time.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 12, 2009)

CP, nice work but if your running your mem so loose why the 1.7V?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> CP, nice work but if your running your mem so loose why the 1.7V?



its actually about 1.67v in windows. 

you know what I just noticed, the timings are not supposed to be that loose. I think I need to set them manually.  Also how much memory should I set Linx to use?

Question guys, what the hell is MCH Strap?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 12, 2009)

Strap usually refers to what the NB is set at so it knows how to handle all the timings and dividers, etc.  At least it used to on LGA775.  If you set the strap at 400 you'd get a different series of timings and dividers (especially for the memory) than if you set the strap to 333, etc.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 12, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Strap usually refers to what the NB is set at so it knows how to handle all the timings and dividers, etc.  At least it used to on LGA775.  If you set the strap at 400 you'd get a different series of timings and dividers (especially for the memory) than if you set the strap to 333, etc.



Yep. On most boards it was an automatic selection based on fsb speed, but on enthusiast boards, you could manually select the strap, regardless of fsb speed. So you could force the 266 fsb bus strap, on a 400fsb, if the board could handle it. (Lower strap setting gave tighter NB timings and latencies)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Strap usually refers to what the NB is set at so it knows how to handle all the timings and dividers, etc.  At least it used to on LGA775.  If you set the strap at 400 you'd get a different series of timings and dividers (especially for the memory) than if you set the strap to 333, etc.



so what setting is usually best for strap?  anybody expirimented with it on the i7?  I have it auto, maybe thats why my timings are so loose?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 12, 2009)

IIRC the strap is the same as the DRAM ratio, so depending on what your strap is set to it may display the desired Mhz.


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 12, 2009)

New toy  Seems to be a pretty decent chip. Did this yesterday when temps here were at 85f. I little more voltage than I'd like, droops to 1.34 at load. Running now at 4.0 with 1.25v. This would be a great chip for water, you can see I was hitting the 80's with my TRUE. Batch is 3903A472


----------



## Baer (Jul 12, 2009)

*New OC gadget and Bios for the REII*

Hi everyone. It looks like a new BIOS 1501 for the RAmpage II E is about to come out, along with this OCing gadget.
Take a look  http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/review/1433235/asus-rog-oc-station


----------



## mudkip (Jul 13, 2009)

4x4n said:


> New toy  Seems to be a pretty decent chip. Did this yesterday when temps here were at 85f. I little more voltage than I'd like, droops to 1.34 at load. Running now at 4.0 with 1.25v. This would be a great chip for water, you can see I was hitting the 80's with my TRUE. Batch is 3903A472
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090712/21x200pass.jpg



Nice but how come 4,2Ghz needs much more voltage?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 13, 2009)

Many D0s seem to need much more voltage after the 4ghz mark... At least that's what I have observed... But 4ghz and less, the D0 can reach with very low voltages


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Many D0s seem to need much more voltage after the 4ghz mark... At least that's what I have observed... But 4ghz and less, the D0 can reach with very low voltages



You heard it from the expert guys   I'm surprised that complex questions are being met with these strange answers.  Isn't it enough that no two processors are the same?  Even if two behave similarly they are rarely from the same batch, and for as long as i7 has been public we've seen such different results from everyone's chips.  A lot of similar behavior like 4.0GHz easy, but nothing like 4.0GHz always under X voltage where X is some low number like 1.2V.  Not _all_ D0 are "low voltage" 4.0GHz.  Not _all_ C0 are worse than D0.

Most people here will forget any of this was ever mentioned.  It seems like every time I find a way/an example to illustrate that these chips are not guaranteed low voltage, low heat, or bad OC, high heat, and then someone comes along and makes a simple observation, another someone comes along and makes a very simple minded generality based on the small # of chips he/she has taken the time to notice.  Most of the posts in this thread are of good OCs, things people want to share to show pride.  What some people forget is that our bed of chips is small, and some of us who have had worse experiences than others just continue to use what they have and keep humble.  Rant rant rant... rabble rabble... stop assuming the best of the 920/Xeon D0s and wake up to the reality of things.

My C0 used 1.375V VCore and 1.26V QPI to get 4.2GHz stable, and my D0 does it at 1.24V VCore and 1.36V QPI.  What changed?  Nothing really.  The heat output is the same.  I was excited for a bit about it but now I'm rather non-plussed.  I was lucky with both of these chips as I have seen worse.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> My C0 used 1.375V VCore and 1.26V QPI to get 4.2GHz stable, and my D0 does it at 1.24V VCore and 1.36V QPI.  What changed?  Nothing really.  The heat output is the same.  I was excited for a bit about it but now I'm rather non-plussed.  I was lucky with both of these chips as I have seen worse.



Yes I have noticed this too... At the beginning, I was wondering if this could be just a big scam... like the same chips, but it SEEMS that it needs less voltage but in reality, 1.24V D0 = 1.375 C0 or something...

Everyone knows that all chips are different, but it is still noticeable that D0 GENERALLY seem to have an easier time getting to 4ghz on lower voltages... but D0s are sometimes overhyped indeed...

D0s can be worse than C0s, not all chips are the same.. No chips are EVER guaranteed something else than stock... Just that on average, some chips have either a good or bad chance of getting a lower voltage higher OCs etc... D0 aren't usually much, or any cooler than C0s... But more D0s use less voltages and get higher OCs than C0s... You can't deny that the D0 is still an improvement over the C0, but it is hard to say how much of an improvement it is. 

You still have a good chance of getting a pretty good chip no matter what though... I mean, with a D0, I probably am sure most chips can do 4ghz on air without going say over 85 load... (Estimating a aoltage though is hard to do) Perhaps not all, but your chances are still high...

Whatever I just said can be completely false though, since I have seen very few OCs, and the i7s I did OC were quick OCs... Never Oced one more than 1ghz over stock...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 13, 2009)

that was a complete repeat of what Binge said lol


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

You're a good guy n-ster.  I have always thought that.  It's not about you or I being right, but it is about what is the truth.  Props to your love for the i7.  We all share it.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 13, 2009)

Whoa thanks for the compliments lol  Of couse we all share it  And I think we pretty much all know your a great guy too 

Yes it might just be a repeat lol..... That's good, that means we agree


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 13, 2009)

My 2 cents on i7 clocking.  

I have had 5 chips, 2 C0 and 3 D0. I am using air cooling (TRUE and med speed panaflo), Gigabyte UD4P and 3x2gb OCZ DDR31600 

All of them would do 4ghz fairly easily. The C0's take over 1.3v, the D0's around 1.25v. The C0's wouldn't go much past 4ghz. The D0's scale past that point but take quite a bit more voltage to do it. I've seen some posts in here of high clocks with lows volts, but I haven't been that lucky.  

Also, I go 24/7 clocks. I could post some benches 4.5ghz, but that doesn't prove much to me. It's great if you're into just benching, just not for me.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't sleep (5:45 AM here)


----------



## n-ster (Jul 13, 2009)

It's not General Nonsense here 

Is 3gb of RAM enough? The most RAM using thing I'll do is gaming on 1920x1080 if it makes a difference


----------



## mudkip (Jul 13, 2009)

I have 3GB since the beginning I build this pc.

I never had a memory shortage 3GB is enough imo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I have 3GB since the beginning I build this pc.
> 
> I never had a memory shortage 3GB is enough imo.



i couldn't play crysis with 3gb, major stutter.  with crysis and other crap that windows used it took up about 2.85gb.  that explains why it stuttered.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i couldn't play crysis with 3gb, major stutter.  with crysis and other crap that windows used it took up about 2.85gb.  that explains why it stuttered.



I'm running windows 7 RC x64 with msn , wmp , firefox on and I've 70% of my memory left.

I know i can play crysis without stuttering


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 13, 2009)

I found the first games that actually stutter when on 1680x1050 this weekend. Might be time to upgrade my 4850 after all...
Or, I could just increase my proc clock and see if it helps  But I doubt that since AA/AF were the limiters.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 13, 2009)

time for a GTX275?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 13, 2009)

mudkip said:


> time for a GTX275?



Looking at a 4890, they're getting dirt cheap this month.


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

Darn these international price differences.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> Darn these international price differences.



Well rumor has it the new ATi series are going to be launched later this month, so everything is starting to drop.


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Well rumor has it the new ATi series are going to be launched later this month, so everything is starting to drop.



That's quite a rumor.  I think that'd be grand.


----------



## Baer (Jul 13, 2009)

Binge, N-Ster, good comments and something to keep in mind as we read other posts.
I also love my 920 chip, I am going to get a DO and try it and then give whichever one I think performs less to my nephew for his first DIY.
As for games, I have been playing Oblivion on my test 920 rig with all settings maxed and with a handful of mods added. I have no stuttering even in very busy areas and situations. The performance of this rig, even with my less than extreme OC is very impressive.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 13, 2009)

Baer said:


> Binge, N-Ster, good comments and something to keep in mind as we read other posts.
> I also love my 920 chip, I am going to get a DO and try it and then give whichever one I think performs less to my nephew for his first DIY.
> As for games, I have been playing Oblivion on my test 920 rig with all settings maxed and with a handful of mods added. I have no stuttering even in very busy areas and situations. The performance of this rig, even with my less than extreme OC is very impressive.



Please notice I have a single 4850  And the game was Unreal3 based (The Last Remnant).
Obviously I'm going for a better card to support the beastly i7 920


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Please notice I have a single 4850  And the game was Unreal3 based (The Last Remnant).
> Obviously I'm going for a better card to support the beastly i7 920



TLR is absolutely awesome   I have played through it about 4-5 times now.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> TLR is absolutely awesome   I have played through it about 4-5 times now.



Yeah, best thing I played since Final Fantasy 8 (got the PC version)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I'm running windows 7 RC x64 with msn , wmp , firefox on and I've 70% of my memory left.
> 
> I know i can play crysis without stuttering



i know my issue was lack of RAM, dont know why. i added the six gb kit and walla, ran beautifully.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 14, 2009)

Except for Crysis then... I won't spend extra for one single game!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Except for Crysis then... I won't spend extra for one single game!



Crysis Warhead was the only one that gave me issues.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 14, 2009)

Great  Out of curiosity, does Empire Total give a hard time to an i7? It is single-threaded if I'm not mistaken?

EDIT:  nvm there was a patch that made it multi-threaded Still 18 min 21.5 average fps with a gtx 280... is that pretty playable? I'll be having a 9800gx2


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 14, 2009)

The OS allocates memory for programs depend on your total memory.
So, If you have 2GB, when your system boots up it will take x% of the total memory. And if you have 4GB the OS would take more memory for itself.

Available memory doesn't mean you have enough, let's the OS 'waste" as much as memory it could by adding more memory.

I only have MSN and IE on for about 30mins, and it's using 2.1GB of memory. (KIS, Steam, uTorrent)


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 14, 2009)

I find that utorrent and Vuze are the RAM hoarders in my OS, I can start out with using less than a gig on Windows 7, and then within 3 hours or so Vuze will be using about 45% of my 6 gigs, for that program alone.  So without it I find my RAM jumps up to 1.50gigs but it stays close to that it does not float unless I am using Vuze, or utorrent.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 14, 2009)

You can't compare Vuze to uTorrent lol.
Of course Vuze uses alot of memory but not uTorrent, because Vuze is Java-based, while uTorrent is C++


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2009)

yes, vuze does use RAM!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I find that utorrent and Vuze are the RAM hoarders in my OS, I can start out with using less than a gig on Windows 7, and then within 3 hours or so Vuze will be using about 45% of my 6 gigs, for that program alone.  So without it I find my RAM jumps up to 1.50gigs but it stays close to that it does not float unless I am using Vuze, or utorrent.





kid41212003 said:


> You can't compare Vuze to uTorrent lol.
> Of course Vuze uses alot of memory but not uTorrent, because Vuze is Java-based, while uTorrent is C++



Doesn't really have anyhing to do with what it's based on, so much that Vuze has a lot of features bloating it up a little, but you'll be hard pressed to find a more powerful torrent client.

As for the mem issue, Vuze used to have a memory leak, but I though that was addressed in an update.

The only other thing that drives up mem usage while using torrent clients is anti virus progs.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Doesn't really have anyhing to do with what it's based on, so much that Vuze has a lot of features bloating it up a little, but you'll be hard pressed to find a more powerful torrent client.
> 
> As for the mem issue, Vuze used to have a memory leak, but I though that was addressed in an update.
> 
> The only other thing that drives up mem usage while using torrent clients is anti virus progs.



Just saying from what I saw, for some reason java based programs always run slower than C++, and use more memory.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep , they use java runtime


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Just saying from what I saw, for some reason java based programs always run slower than C++, and use more memory.



Yeah, a little at times, but not extreme differences.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 14, 2009)

This is my low voltage 4.0 overclock it is stable with about 20 passes of Linx running 4+ gigs.  I think I will keep this as my daily overclock rather than 4.2 at 1.344V, the temps are also about 10 degrees cooler.  






And my newest run of 3dmark vantage, I have been able to find a voltage tuner for the 4870x2.  I have been able to pump about 1.125V into it and get away with 870/950 clocks, which is pretty good on freakin air.  VRM's get up to 100's but cores are about 60's with that Arctic cooler on it.  






18th 4870x2 on Hwbot.org


----------



## mudkip (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice overclock!

you also could try to raise uncore for a bit higher score


----------



## mudkip (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm going to buy a  Prolimatech Megahalem tomorrow


----------



## n-ster (Jul 14, 2009)

Not THAT much better than a Mugen 2 really...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 14, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Just saying from what I saw, for some reason java based programs always run slower than C++, and use more memory.



The old saying "Java = slow" doesn't have to be true with today's development environments. The truth behind that saying usually involved Spring-based programs and while Spring is still being used, it has lost a fair share of ground in the Java world.

Still I can imagine a slight setback from using the runtime environment, but not as much as Spring did.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 14, 2009)

Finally! 






This makes my Q9400 on my old P5Q Pro feel soooooo slow. I initally had it down to .950 vCore (~.925 Windows) and 1.2 vQPI in TurboV with OCCT running, but I realized that I was on the looser 9-9-9-24 1T. I switched over to the XMP profile and ran this all last night.

LLC enabled


----------



## Binge (Jul 14, 2009)

grats on your low voltage stock clock.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 15, 2009)

I got it off ebay and was pretty sure that it was a 3849b028 batch. Got it thinking I might have a good chance to get a decent clock out of it without going nuts on the voltage. When it arrived, it ended up being a 3903a468. Check the ebay link again and no pic so I must have clicked on the wrong one. Either way, I was just happy to have one since I got my board and memory back in March on a Newegg shell shocker deal. Was going to wait for 1156, but couldn't pass up the deal.

When I got it all setup and only flashed the bios to see D0s, I booted into Win 7 and ran Vantage to see if when I would get. Best I ever got with my Q9400 at 3.4ghz was just over 14k. Stock clock 920 and memory set to 1333 and the timings listed above, I got ~15,500. 

Needless to say, this low voltage just makes it that much better. Now I just need to reseat the OCZ since I just wanted the new system up and did a so-so job of seating the cooler. 

These are miles easier to overclock than any Core 2 chip. No messing around with settings I don't fully understand and guessing at others. Its just too easy. I feel like I'm missing out on some hidden mystery I don't understand.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there anytime that the X58 voltage would need to be upped? Also, does anyone know what default cpu voltage amplitude is? Asus just gives auto and then goes from 700-1000mv.


----------



## Binge (Jul 15, 2009)

There are times.  You should take a look at the x58 chipset flowchart.  It really makes sense once you get an idea of what each chip controls and how that works with the CPU.  You can google images x58 chipset flowchart and it should come up with some results.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 15, 2009)

Need a bit of advice guys please, looking to get all the parts for an i7 rig in the next couple of months. I'll be getting an i7 Do and looking for the best motherboard to overclock it up to 4ghz. Ideally looking for a board that offers solid performance with no overheating problems and no strange quirks. This will be on air and also looking to crossfire a couple of hd 4890s. Any suggestions please.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2009)

X58 chipset = X58 chipset.
Basic advice: Look for a board in a price range you like and check if the chipset cooling is well.
Crossfire is possible on every board with more than one PCI-E slot, solid performance is mainly based on the proc and the chipset.
As far as the rest is concerned, check the features you need (raid, sata ports, onboard sound or whatever).

But if I have to give you more specific advice: I am very much satisfied with my Gigabyte UD5
If you're looking to OC, tons of BIOS options there too.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 15, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> X58 chipset = X58 chipset.


And yet some boards overclock better


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2009)

mudkip said:


> And yet some boards overclock better



4Ghz is possible on all boards, depends on the chip whether you make it or not.

Some boards handle their power better, true, but we've all seen Fits going crazy on a cheapass ECS board too. Read back in this thread if you missed it.

Either way, unless you tend to shit money daily, I suggest to stick with a normal budget since "high-end" boards like the EVGA Classified add near nothing but are still double the price of a "mid-end" board.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 15, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> ....I am very much satisfied with my Gigabyte UD5
> If you're looking to OC, tons of BIOS options there too.



+1 ... it's the best board I've had in ages and if you're only looking to get to 4GHz.. you'll get there easily with a good cooler.. no problems!


----------



## mudkip (Jul 16, 2009)

Gigabyte is pure pwnage


----------



## mudkip (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm currently overclocking my grandma's P4 Northwood 2,6Ghz , It's running 3Ghz (13x231) @ 1.625v) now without any trouble at all haha.  Full load 62 degrees.

Mobo: P4p800 
Ram: 1GB PC3200
GPU : Geforce ti4400


----------



## mudkip (Jul 17, 2009)

vdrop? vdroop?

what?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 17, 2009)

This is the i7 clock thread remember?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 17, 2009)

i accidentally


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 17, 2009)

mudkip said:


> i accidentally



...didn't finish my sentence?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 17, 2009)

mudkip said:


> vdrop? vdroop?
> 
> what?
> 
> ...



 

Got a better seat on my V2 and now I got 40(x2) and 36(x2) which is better than the 10C delta I had from core 0 to core 4. This with 1.15 vCore in Bios as before I had similar temps with 1.0 vCore. In did some looking around and does everyone show about a 4C difference between the 2 hottest and 2 coolest cores? I thought it was my V2 until I reseated it. I still have the difference and noticed over the last 2 days that others had it too.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2009)

As T_ski requested......Got it to 4.0Ghz but temps are crazy.....Will have to get a better radiator with more volume (I remember Binge). Here she is @ 3.8GHz which is my goal for a 24/7 folder/cruncher.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=605626


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2009)

bogmali, start taking your vcore down a step at a time until it loses stability, then up it back up one and do longer stability tests.  Then do the same with other voltages.  This should help with your heat, as not all 920's, T-Powers, etc. are created equal.


----------



## Binge (Jul 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> As T_ski requested......Got it to 4.0Ghz but temps are crazy.....Will have to get a better radiator with more volume (I remember Binge). Here she is @ 3.8GHz which is my goal for a 24/7 folder/cruncher.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=605626



Thanks for rememberin' and good luck 



t_ski said:


> bogmali, start taking your vcore down a step at a time until it loses stability, then up it back up one and do longer stability tests.  Then do the same with other voltages.  This should help with your heat, as not all 920's, T-Powers, etc. are created equal.



Right you are, right you are!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> Thanks for rememberin' and good luck



You know, as soon as I saw you post I was ready to start dodging something that comes through my PM from you I'm glad you're having a very good day and thanks for the inputs



t_ski said:


> bogmali, start taking your vcore down a step at a time until it loses stability, then up it back up one and do longer stability tests.  Then do the same with other voltages.  This should help with your heat, as not all 920's, T-Powers, etc. are created equal.



I will do just that......The wifey has something pressing for me to do so you know cause it's my day off Will have to wait 'till later tonight.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi all just about to order i7 920. Should I be asking for a D0 do they o/c better? I have built an i7 rig for my parents but never O/C with it. From memory looking @ the bios I think I may need some guidance getting a nice stable 4GHz out of it. Totaly different setup to what I am used to playing around with.

Edit: buying new should get me a D0 now anyways


----------



## Baer (Jul 18, 2009)

There have been some on sale the last few weeks that are still C O so I would ask.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2009)

SLBEJ I think... is what you look for that on your box for a D0, and yes D0s TEND to be better... Most D0's are equal or better than C0's nowadays, even though early D0's weren't that great


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 18, 2009)

I will ask them for a D0 before I go to checkout


----------



## Binge (Jul 18, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I will ask them for a D0 before I go to checkout



It never hurts to ask, but remember what t-ski said a few posts back.  Just go back and look if you can't recall 

What he said is super important to overclocking these beasts.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2009)

If the guy doesn't know how to recognize a D0, or if you want to make sure, look for S-SPEC: SLBEJ on the sticker on the box


----------



## Creatre (Jul 18, 2009)

Just put together my fathers new i7 920 comp I spec'd out for him, and boy does that i7 920 overclock!!! With the noctua cooler I can get 4.2ghz stable and cooler than my temps of my q6600 at 3.6ghz. Gonna try 4.4ghz later this week, get everything good to go and get some screenies up here. Go i7's!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 18, 2009)

I only wanna try for 4GHz anyway dont have watercooling only the choice of a IFX-14 or a Xigmatek Dark Night.


----------



## kayawish24 (Jul 18, 2009)

is their anyone having i7 950 ?? can someone tell me how to overclock i7 950 3Ghz to 4 Ghz?? what settings i shall do in bios and voltages settings etc ....
my system specs are:-

CPU: Intel Core i7 950 3GHz stock 
Cooler:- Coolermaster v8
Board: ASUS P6t6 Revolution 
Mem: 6GB Triple Channel DDR3 Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 
GPU: Nvidia 3 X XFX GTX 260 Core 216 3 WAY SLI 715/1270/1431 (Core/Memory/Shader) 
HDD: 640GB S-ATA Seagate Baracuda 32 Mb Cache 7200 Rpm 

PSU: Corsair TX-850 Watts
wait i do it ..........

so here it is .....











here is little disturbing 4 me........










in full load temps didnt pass 80-81 @ 4 ghz still i will try to lower Vcore of cpu...


----------



## mudkip (Jul 18, 2009)

I suggest you read some tutorials. 

We can't help you. Every i7 clocks different. 

If you try to overclock manually and you can't get out then you can ask for help, but you didn't even try yet.


----------



## kayawish24 (Jul 18, 2009)

but you can help me in putting values in bios...how other people overclock their i7 920 @ 4 ghz only on 1.256v???????? can i also put my vcore to 1.256 or lower to touch 4 ghz ???????


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2009)

It's not a matter of what someone else needs for their chip, it's what you need for yours.  Read some tutorials, try a few things, and see what works for you.  There are specs I listed back a few pages in this thread to help others get over 4GHz, but they're not a guarantee - only a guide.  Your chip in your board with your ram is different that my chip in my board with my ram, even if we have the exact same parts.  That's the law of OC.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 18, 2009)

kayawish24 said:


> can i also put my vcore to 1.256 or lower to touch 4 ghz ???????



Why don't you just try that?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2009)

Kayawish........  Are you really running three GTX260's off an 850 Watt PSU, albeit a decent one 

As for your overclock and temps, as has been mentioned, you have your basic 4gig, what you need to do now is play around and incrementally reduce VCore and QPi volts to see how much lower you get, each time using the boot to windows as a basic stability test, then run something like OCCT for just a few minutes just to get a feel for those temps and stability.  Try keeping VCore and QPi fairly near to each other.

And yes, read a couple of guides bercause they will give you the pointers because there is a lot you can do after the basic stuff with these chips, at some stage you might want to for example think about seeing how high you can get Uncore with it's dividers, a higher uncore can give you some nice performance increases but for now..... read and stick with the Vcore and QPi basics.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just got my i7 rig up and running, got dual GTX 275s.  Really starting to see some frame rate jumps in performance at 3.6ghz.  Running 3Dmark vantage atm..post the results when I am done.


----------



## kayawish24 (Jul 19, 2009)

i will try


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 19, 2009)

kayawish24 said:


> but you can help me in putting values in bios...how other people overclock their i7 920 @ 4 ghz only on 1.256v???????? can i also put my vcore to 1.256 or lower to touch 4 ghz ???????



No one is giving you a hard time here, really. These i7 chips are unique. With s775 chips, it was much easier to give some bios values to plug in for an OC, and chances are, within a reasonable range, they would work. This is not the case with i7. These chips tend to vary so much in needed vcore and temps, that there is a good chance someone's settings will not work for you.


----------



## kayawish24 (Jul 19, 2009)

i think i shall change this v8 cooler to Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 1366 - Retail






my be the temps go down


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 19, 2009)

kayawish24 said:


> i think i shall change this v8 cooler to Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 1366 - Retail
> 
> http://www.coolehardware.de/Ebay/100700335_gr.jpg
> 
> my be the temps go down



expect about a 2-3c difference in load temps. If you want anything more than that, you'll need water cooling.


----------



## fireblade77 (Jul 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Kayawish........  Are you really running three GTX260's off an 850 Watt PSU, albeit a decent one
> 
> As for your overclock and temps, as has been mentioned, you have your basic 4gig, what you need to do now is play around and incrementally reduce VCore and QPi volts to see how much lower you get, each time using the boot to windows as a basic stability test, then run something like OCCT for just a few minutes just to get a feel for those temps and stability.  Try keeping VCore and QPi fairly near to each other.
> 
> And yes, read a couple of guides bercause they will give you the pointers because there is a lot you can do after the basic stuff with these chips, at some stage you might want to for example think about seeing how high you can get Uncore with it's dividers, a higher uncore can give you some nice performance increases but for now..... read and stick with the Vcore and QPi basics.



hi guys im only a very basic overclocker but this is what ive found with my i7 920 and these r my specs.
asus p6t motherboard
i7 920 DO stepping
3x2gig pc12800 ocz gold  CL 8-8-8-24 
Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 CPU Cooler 
corsair hx 620w psu
bfg gtx620 maxcore graphics card
antec 1200 case
ROOM TEMP WITH ALL THIS TESTING WAS AT 22C
so far all ive changed in my bios is my vcore and my vram cos i read about this dont put ur vram above 1.65 on this asus mobo or it could F**K ur cpu up  so i have this at 1.64 or 1.65 depending on my overclcok.
i have had my cpu upto 4.0ghz no problem and all i do is turn up my fsb and drop my ram to the next setting under 1600mhz cos if i leave my ram at 1.65v and when i increase the fsb my ram goes up over 1800mhz and it wont boot unless i have my vram on auto which must mean that its putting it over 1.65v right ?

now here is my question....

i run my i7 with just 1.0v on vcore and turn fsb up so im @ 3.0ghz and temps @ idle r 29c - 33c
when i play call of duty 4 and 5 my temps r at 38c - 40c in game but my cpu usage while i play is only 8% - 20% so if i run prime 95 then sure my temps will go higher when cpu usage is a 100% upto 42c - 47c but i dont have any games or software that makes my cpu run higher than 30% - 40% % apart from power director 7 which is video editing and that can go upto 80% but thats it.
and when i overclocked to around 4.0ghz and i cant remember what vcore i had but if u want to know i can do it again my temps were around 40c idle and 50c in game but with prime 95 it went upto around 70c so i find that scary so i dont leave it that high but u guys keep going on about testing it to see if its stable but am i right in thinking i could leave it overclocked pretty high cos it wont get to these high temps cos i dont use anywhere near 100% load its always below 50% so temps stay cool.
when i 1st tested the temps @3.0ghz in game i thought this was amazing cos i used to have the q6600 and the temps where higher in game but i guess this is cos when i played call of duty 4 and 5 the cpu was using around 60% - 80% so it would be higher right ??? +vcore had to be much higher to get to 3.0ghz with q6600.

also ive not touched my QPi and i dont know what it is so its left on auto but should i be changing this to something else ? is there any kind of rule where it should stay within 1.0v or .5v of the vcore higher or lower ?
if there are any settings u wish to know that i use or other temps plz just ask and i will find out and post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

fireblade77 said:


> hi guys im only a very basic overclocker but this is what ive found with my i7 920 and these r my specs.
> asus p6t motherboard
> i7 920 DO stepping
> 3x2gig pc12800 ocz gold  CL 8-8-8-24
> ...



as far as I am concerned keep your qpi/dram voltage within .5 of your dram.  I have ran DRAM over 1.65v as well as many other members.  Nothing has happened.  i'm not saying its safe to do 1.8-2.0v although it has been done, but you can go to 1.65-1.75v without a problem i would say.  However remember keep your qpi/dram within .5v of your DRAM.

As far as temps, if during prime 95 temps dont go over 90ºc I wouldn't be concerned.  This things go up to about 100ºc.  I like temps to say under 80ºc. but thats a personal preference.  Any other questions, ask away buddy.

little something i've learned.  NB voltage (IOH), really never needs to go over 1.3v.  THe QPI, I ran mine about 1.35v. I said ran because I am not overclocked any more.  Crunching 24/7 all default settings, with speedstep on


----------



## fireblade77 (Jul 19, 2009)

so u say to keep my qpi within .5v of my dram but should that be .5v below or above my dram ?
and am i right in thinking if i up my fsb and it ups my ram over 1800mhz and i leave my dram volts on auto then this is putting it above 1.65v to get it to boot but i dont know what its putting it up to so how would u know it was safe unless u change it to manual ?


----------



## fireblade77 (Jul 19, 2009)

i am now at 4.0ghz with vcore @ 1.23v ram volts @ 1.64v and still qpi on auto (is this bad to leave on auto ?)
idle temps r 37c - 41c
full load under prime 95 63c - 70c
i guess gaming would be about 50c
ive attached photo of cpu-z and prime95 and core temp but its 1st time i try to show a photo in a post so not sure how to do it so might not work


----------



## Binge (Jul 19, 2009)

fireblade77 said:


> i am now at 4.0ghz with vcore @ 1.23v ram volts @ 1.64v and still qpi on auto (is this bad to leave on auto ?)
> idle temps r 37c - 41c
> full load under prime 95 63c - 70c
> i guess gaming would be about 50c
> ive attached photo of cpu-z and prime95 and core temp but its 1st time i try to show a photo in a post so not sure how to do it so might not work



It's bad to overclock your system.  lol.  If you can live with the risk of overclocking then NOTHING is wrong with your settings if they are stable.  CP told you the ONLY golden rule with the x58 chipset and that is the QPI MUST be within .5V of the DRAM or you will fry something after about 10 hours of use.

To put and image in a post, find a file upload site like www.techpowerup.org, then use the


----------



## mudkip (Jul 19, 2009)

fireblade77 said:


> i am now at 4.0ghz with vcore @ 1.23v ram volts @ 1.64v and still qpi on auto (is this bad to leave on auto ?)
> idle temps r 37c - 41c
> full load under prime 95 63c - 70c
> i guess gaming would be about 50c
> ive attached photo of cpu-z and prime95 and core temp but its 1st time i try to show a photo in a post so not sure how to do it so might not work



Personally I'd never overclock on auto. It gives me a secure feeling to know that I can control voltages. Mobo can change settings without you knowing what. e.g. if your computer crashes you don't know why because everything is on auto settings. With manually settings you have a idea where to begin if you want to solve your problems.


----------



## fireblade77 (Jul 19, 2009)

so im right in thinking u want the qpi on as low as u can get away with like ur vcore but keep it within .5 volts of dram so my dram is on 1.64 so i want to see if i can get it to work fine on 1.14 or higher yes ?or paly it safe and start with 1.2v ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's bad to overclock your system.  lol.  If you can live with the risk of overclocking then NOTHING is wrong with your settings if they are stable.  CP told you the ONLY golden rule with the x58 chipset and that is the QPI MUST be within .5V of the DRAM or you will fry something after about 10 hours of use.
> 
> To put and image in a post, find a file upload site like www.techpowerup.org, then use the  tags where {img}http://myimageaddress.lol{/img} and there you have it. (make sure you replace the {} type brackets with [].  I changed the bracket symbol so you could see the example)[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 19, 2009)

I've already said this alot, but for *everyone* who just got started OCing their i7's:

*Always try auto settings first.*

You can reach at least 3.6 purely on auto settings without insane voltages being applied, and you can go ahead finetuning your voltages after that.

There are few reasons auto won't work:

You're going past 4Ghz, the boards auto settings *might* not be enough. This is not weird: you're already overclocking >50%.
You're heating up like hell and you need to finetune to prevent forest fires.

If you hit the barrier where auto-settings don't cut it anymore, *read tutorials*. There's a new someone every page asking the same questions.

Remember: overclocking is using your parts at speeds they *aren't* designed for.
Keep your expectations realistic. Building a NOS installation into your car, or drilling out the cilinders in your engine block, isn't easy either.


----------



## fireblade77 (Jul 19, 2009)

thx guys i have no problems overclocking to 4.0ghz with this i7 i just wanted to confirm i wasnt doing anything wrong as in leaving some things on auto which leads onto another thing 
im not worried about going any higher than 4.0ghz as nothing uses all of the 2.67ghz default except video editing which i will use it for, so  when i run at 4.0ghz my vcore is only on 1.23v and my ram i leave at 1.64v @ 1600mhz i will take my qpi off auto and set to around 1.25 - 1.35 which ever is stable but do i need to take the nb off auto and set no higher than i think u said 1.3v  or is it safe to leave on auto or is this gonna run to hot cos i dont think i have any way of checking the temps for the nb and sb ?

i think maybe im lucky with my i7 920 cos i can run @4.0ghz and temps will be 38c - 48c in game and 70c under full load on prime 95 and idle at 34c - 37c so would this be safe to leave it at 4.0ghz all the time ? i always turn the pc off when i finish at night so its not on 24/7 but i can game for 6 - 8hrs in a day sometimes.

ive been leaving it at 3.0ghz with vcore on 1.0v and idle temps 30c - 33c and 40c in game.
i think all this is pretty good from what ive been reading with air cooling.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 19, 2009)

Have you done any stability testing? If so, what did you use? Screenies or it didn't happen.


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 19, 2009)

Guys i recently picked up an Exos2 750W external for $56
in perfect working conditions and much better then my Corsair.
I generally use 3.6Ghz as my 24/7 OC and i now have very
decent cooling with voltage at 1.08v.

With decent cooling i decided to see if i could push 4.5Ghz
on this 920 D0 chip. Notice the voltage...


----------



## fireblade77 (Jul 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Have you done any stability testing? If so, what did you use? Screenies or it didn't happen.



look at post 5645


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 19, 2009)

fireblade77 said:


> look at post 5645



Not bad, but less than 10 minutes of prime95 doesn't scream stable. Try 20 cycles of LinX or OCCT linpack for an hour. On a positive note, it does appear that your chip is similar to my DO, which has clocked over 4.5ghz on 1.36v.


----------



## fireblade77 (Jul 19, 2009)

yes i know what u mean that it was a short test but like i said in one of my earlier posts .... thats at full load 100% but when i play games like call of duty 4 and 5 im only using between 8% - 20% of my cpu so am i right in thinking it will be fine for this ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

fireblade77 said:


> yes i know what u mean that it was a short test but like i said in one of my earlier posts .... thats at full load 100% but when i play games like call of duty 4 and 5 im only using between 8% - 20% of my cpu so am i right in thinking it will be fine for this ?



You still need to stress it for at least 8 hours.  Or do about 50 passes of linx.  it might be stable during games, but over time the instability will show.


----------



## kayawish24 (Jul 19, 2009)

@ chiken patty......

i have overclocked my i7 950 to 3.80 GHz with 1.27v.as my ram is XMP so QPI/DRAM is 1.3500 and DRAM BUS Voltage is 1.66..is this dan gerous because it was selected by XMP profile in my bios..and my temps after running prime95 for almost 2 hours were 80C in small TFT

My System Information 
CPU: Intel Core i7 950 3GHz stock 
Cooler:- Coolermaster v8
Board: ASUS P6t6 Revolution 
Mem: 6GB Triple Channel DDR3 Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 
GPU: Nvidia 3 X XFX GTX 260 Core 216 3 WAY SLI 715/1270/1431 (Core/Memory/Shader) 
HDD: 640GB S-ATA Seagate Baracuda 32 Mb Cache 7200 Rpm 
Sound: SoundMAX Full HD 7.1 Channel 
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 x64 *Activated*

yes i also used MX-2 paste on cpu...
prime95 running on small tft for about 2 hours and these were the temps...and no crashes


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 19, 2009)

Your voltages are fine, and while not dangerous, those temps are quite high. That V8 is not doing it's job all that well. What's your ambient temp?


----------



## kayawish24 (Jul 19, 2009)

i already send money online for Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme S1366....coolermaster v8 is a bad choice


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 19, 2009)

I was able to tighten my timings somewhat.  I have not noticed much difference when running SuperPi or wPrime that much.  Have not been able to get cas6 timings though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Your voltages are fine, and while not dangerous, those temps are quite high. That V8 is not doing it's job all that well. What's your ambient temp?





kayawish24 said:


> i already send money online for Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme S1366....coolermaster v8 is a bad choice



I agree with Paulieg.  Everything seems fine, but watch the temps.  Hopefully the new cooler provides a bit of headroom for a better overclock.



Jakethesnake011 said:


> I was able to tighten my timings somewhat.  I have not noticed much difference when running SuperPi or wPrime that much.  Have not been able to get cas6 timings though.  http://img.techpowerup.org/090719/4.2 7-7-7-16.png



nice job jake, not bad.  How much voltage to the RAM?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 20, 2009)

Only needs 1.680V and 1.35V QPi to get it stable.  I am happy with it cost me 70 bucks from ZZF when it was on sale.  Rated for 1866 9-9-9-24 1.65V.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 20, 2009)

kaya
I would recommend lapping the TRUE and pressure modding it.  That is the best way to get your money out of the cooler.  You will notice when you install it you can easily move the cooler from side to side and it kind of spins ontop of the IHS of the i7.  So I pressure modded it to stop that.  I used about a 1/8" thick washer that was about 1.5" in diameter and put it under the i7 mounting kit.  I also lapped the cooler down to 1600 grit sandpaper and both of those knocked about 5-8 degrees off my load temps.  To me that is 4.2 instead of 4.0.  If you dont wanna lap I would def pressure mod it, it kind of needs it to stay in one place.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Only needs 1.680V and 1.35V QPi to get it stable.  I am happy with it cost me 70 bucks from ZZF when it was on sale.  Rated for 1866 9-9-9-24 1.65V.



not bad. my kit cost me $50, but I haven't tried to get it higher than 1528MHz I think it was.  Had it at I think 1.68v and it was fairly easy to get it stable at that.  Stopped my overclock there and now i'm at default settings so it runs at a much lower speed than that.  Figured for everyday use, no overclock is needed.  Keep my room cooler, save on the electricity bill.  Whenever I wanna do some benches, I can just crank it up


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not bad. my kit cost me $50, but I haven't tried to get it higher than 1528MHz I think it was.  Had it at I think 1.68v and it was fairly easy to get it stable at that.  *Stopped my overclock there and now i'm at default settings so it runs at a much lower speed than that.  Figured for everyday use, no overclock is needed.*  Keep my room cooler, save on the electricity bill.  Whenever I wanna do some benches, I can just crank it up



Complete and utter blasphemy. BURN IN HELL, SINNER!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Complete and utter blasphemy. BURN IN HELL, SINNER!!!!!





There is a difference, but still at all default it performs soo good.  Crunches 24/7 I can still play any game, even Crysis Warhead while crunching and its all good.  Nothing in my rig is overclocked now, nothing.  Room stays much cooler, main reason why I'm doing it and to save some electricity.  My bill was $328 with just this rig and a Athlon x2 crunching.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Complete and utter blasphemy. BURN IN HELL, SINNER!!!!!



I don't run OC'd for daily use either.... *runs*

Does undervolting count?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2009)

I run my OCed settings 24/7, but I do a lot of video encoding. If I had an i7, I'd probably only run a mild OC for 24/7, but an OC, nonetheless.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

Got a waterblock set for my UD5 coming in this week. If all goes well I'll be making another clocking run when it's installed


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 20, 2009)

What make did you get Thrackan? I've been considering MIPS blocks....


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> What make did you get Thrackan? I've been considering MIPS blocks....



I've heard the MIPS are good, if not the best, quality, but I got a nice deal on the EK plexi set.
If you have doubts about the fitting placement, I'll be posting pictures here when I've installed them.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks... will come in handy.

I'm still looking as I need to save first!!!


----------



## kayawish24 (Jul 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> There is a difference, but still at all default it performs soo good.  Crunches 24/7 I can still play any game, even Crysis Warhead while crunching and its all good.  Nothing in my rig is overclocked now, nothing.  Room stays much cooler, main reason why I'm doing it and to save some electricity.  My bill was $328 with just this rig and a Athlon x2 crunching.



thats what i like in germany that my electricity bill is paid by german authorities not me...i dont care how much electricity i use i dont have to pay for it......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

kayawish24 said:


> thats what i like in germany that my electricity bill is paid by german authorities not me...i dont care how much electricity i use i dont have to pay for it......



got room for one more over there?  Man that would be soo awesome.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 21, 2009)

Have to admit my PC is on 24/7 as I only pay fixed rent.. lecy is included!!

Sorry CP.. only have room for me and my PC(s) TV and bed really!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Have to admit my PC is on 24/7 as I only pay fixed rent.. lecy is included!!
> 
> Sorry CP.. only have room for me and my PC(s) TV and bed really!


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Jul 21, 2009)

i7 D0





      3.66GHz is easy with stock Intel cooler and Vcore 1.275V. Case closed. Core temperature is around 95C by LinX burning.


----------



## wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> i7 D0



I say set the multiplier to 21x (enable turbo mode? im not sure on giga boards)

the chip may well do that speed (~3.85ghz) at the same voltage as now, but a better cooler should be top of the list, 95 C is a good 25+ degrees to warm for my taste.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> i7 D0
> http://keep4u.ru/imgs/b/2009/07/21/0a/0a6d9238ce11d8674c257a1ac4a0a40a.jpg
> 3.66GHz is easy with stock Intel cooler and Vcore 1.275V. Case closed. Core temperature is around 95C by LinX burning.
> http://keep4u.ru/imgs/b/2009/07/21/c0/c09553f77568b422ff83956b91a1a795.jpg



95C is what I'd call too hot. There are alot of decent coolers out there that would bring that back to 70-80 depending on airflow.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 21, 2009)

@JJ-Sheridan Good luck with the overclocking that i7 I have ordered the same board and chip (also asked them to make sure to give me a D0). Hopefully we can compare some settings.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Jul 21, 2009)

wolf said:


> set the multiplier to 21x (enable turbo mode? im not sure on giga boards)


Of course, giga mobos can do it! 
Well, Intel cooler already been uninstalled, but I saved one more screen  -  wPrime 1024M passed with Intel cooler (1.35V cpu Vcore in BIOS):




Now I have got ASUS Triton 88... Tried turbo mode (200*21  1.45V in BIOS):




I tried 1.4V on cpu (200*21), but LinX was unstable. I guess, that  cpu wants too much voltage to get ''rock solid'' high clocks.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 21, 2009)

What are your load temps with LinX? I have noticed that newer batches are needing more vcore on average.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Jul 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What are your load temps with LinX?..



Just did it right now.. mmm.. it's 90C




BUT, mobo special CPU status LED indicator never lights red. Only yellow - it means (from manual) that cpu temperature is in the range of 60-80C.
BIOS settings:
Vcore 1.4625
LLC  on
QPI/Vtt Voltage 1.535
DRAM Voltage 1.66
For 24/7 I set:
200*20 (no turbo)
Vcore 1.4
LLC  on
QPI/Vtt Voltage 1.41
DRAM Voltage 1.66


----------



## mudkip (Jul 21, 2009)

wolf said:


> I say set the multiplier to 21x (enable turbo mode? im not sure on giga boards)
> 
> the chip may well do that speed (~3.85ghz) at the same voltage as now, but a better cooler should be top of the list, 95 C is a good 25+ degrees to warm for my taste.



Disable everything in ''Advanced CPU features'' and use these settings:

turbo boost techn: Enabled
Cores enabled: all
CPU multi threading: disable or enabled as you wish

this will give you the 21x multiplier constantly


----------



## mudkip (Jul 21, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> Just did it right now.. mmm.. it's 90C
> http://keep4u.ru/imgs/b/2009/07/21/7a/7a63beeb57985a41cf47264d69c848cd.jpg
> BUT, mobo special CPU status LED indicator never lights red. Only yellow - it means (from manual) that cpu temperature is in the range of 60-80C.
> BIOS settings:
> ...




Seriously..that's too hot for 24/7


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Jul 21, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Seriously..that's too hot for 24/7


Off topic
I'am not sure about correct temperature of 90C by RealTemp. Mobo says, it is under 80C. Anyway, using 4GHz 1.4V 24/7 and in Folding@Home SMP cpu temp. is about 62-64C.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> Off topic
> I'am not sure about correct temperature of 90C by RealTemp. Mobo says, it is under 80C. Anyway, using 4GHz 1.4V 24/7 and in Folding@Home SMP cpu temp. is about 62-64C.



You have the same BIOS revision and realtemp version... I assume it's correct, but it's hot nonetheless, even around 80 is what I consider hot.


----------



## Binge (Jul 21, 2009)

The stock cooler is really a huge POS.  I would suggest replacing it asap.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Jul 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> The stock cooler is really a huge POS.  I would suggest replacing it asap.


Yeah, that's why I replaced it to ASUS Triton 88 cooler.

I agree to this post:


Paulieg said:


> ..I have noticed that newer batches are needing more vcore on average.


Unfortunately my 920 D0 cpu confirms this. If I want 4.2GHz, I need to setup 1.45+Volt. And get 90C in burn test, even with power air cooling.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What are your load temps with LinX? I have noticed that newer batches are needing more vcore on average.



Yep, that is the case with mine. I have to use above 1.24 to even get 4.0 to boot into Windows. I'm in no way complaining though, still better (voltage wise) than a C0 stepping.


----------



## wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Disable everything in ''Advanced CPU features'' and use these settings:
> 
> turbo boost techn: Enabled
> Cores enabled: all
> ...



good to know, on my asus i can set the multi from about 12 thru 21 

and as for the JJ-Sheridan situation, I tend to agree that newer D0's may need more voltage.

I've been thinking mine was high requiring 1.275 for 4ghz and 1.35 for 4.2ghz


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 22, 2009)

mine is 1.344v for 4.20-4.25 and 1.355 Vtt
Which I also feel is higher than the better D0's


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have been able to lower my Temps to 43/55C idle/load by dropping the vcore to 1.1V.  Granting I am only running about  172x21.  I just see 80/90C and freak..heh.  Is there any draw back to doing this?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone with a ud5 can you please let me know where the read out points are to use my multimeter on.  I have not had any luck finding them

Drawback from lowering your vcore? No that is good lower vcore lowers temps and wattage used.  But even with my 4.25ghz with 1.344V vcore, I still idle at 45 46 46 47, but load with LinX at 86 Max.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 22, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=610923







wish i had water or dry ice / ln2


----------



## mudkip (Jul 22, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=610923


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2009)

anyone  had any experience with the new evga boards or any msi's?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone  had any experience with the new evga boards or any msi's?



I wouldn't buy an MSI if you paid me, and what I've seen they all have a low BCLK max. I've almost bought an EVGA to try several times, including the new micro they just release. Looks really nice for $210.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2009)

micro is 199 i thought...

wouldnt or would?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> micro is 199 i thought...
> 
> wouldnt or would?



LOL. Fixed. Wouldn't. There was some controversy about the msrp on that board. It was originally $199, then EVGA jacked it up to $209, and so did the retailers. Not sure why.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2009)

tell you the truth...

EVERY SINLGE MSI product i have ever owned has been DOA. even RMAed items.

great quality control i say...


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> tell you the truth...
> 
> EVERY SINLGE MSI product i have ever owned has been DOA. even RMAed items.
> 
> great quality control i say...



Same here, though I haven't bought an MSI board in 5 years.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 22, 2009)

The new board for the x58 eclipse was not bad.  I like my ud5 much much more but the board was not crap like some of the other's I have heard about with MSI.  But I have to say there customer service is down the toilet, it is non existent.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 22, 2009)

I had a MSI P45 Fr-2 , their high end p45 board.

Board was shit , seriously overclocking sucked on it, bad BIOS support etc.. i'd never buy a MSI board again


----------



## mudkip (Jul 22, 2009)

My best super pi:







highest overclock:






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=610963





I call it a day , I'm going to sleep


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2009)

My MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum was nice a decent OC board in the day, but it had a bug in the mobo temp sensor that made it jump from about 30C to 40C.  Not good for testing and getting accurate temps.

My current MSI P6N Diamond has a nasty vdroop (around.08v).

Both boards work perfectly fine, but niether board met my high standards :shadedshu


----------



## DavyGT (Jul 22, 2009)

Obligatory pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a question to ask: what affects the bclock? Is it the CPU or motherboard?


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 22, 2009)

Can't say I've really pushed mine, but my P35 Neo 2 FIR is running 500 FSB 24/7 and has been a great board. I did read one or 2 reasonable reviews on some of their newer X58 boards. Currently they are the cheapest boards available here in SA, so if ever funds appear, I might get one to try.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2009)

t_ski said:
			
		

> My current MSI P6N Diamond has a nasty vdroop (around.08v)




Sounds like your board is legally drunk.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 22, 2009)

I want the micro just to have it, its so damn nice looking.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2009)

You are in tucson? I'll be in town this weekend. Pm me if u want to do something. I'm starved for some ocing


----------



## n-ster (Jul 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> My best super pi:
> 
> http://i31.tinypic.com/2njlmo5.jpg
> 
> ...



I hate you and your great chip


----------



## mudkip (Jul 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I hate you and your great chip



I'm limited by the mobo, could've gone further but I can't raise my pci-e over 103, and POST with 223 blck is also impossible


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> You are in tucson? I'll be in town this weekend. Pm me if u want to do something. I'm starved for some ocing



I'll be at the peach farm in Wilcox this weekend. I would surely let you in my house to OC my rig haha. I may if we get back early. 
What are you in Tucson for fits?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I'm limited by the mobo, could've gone further but I can't raise my pci-e over 103, and POST with 223 blck is also impossible



Stop your making me have too big expectations on the i7 rig I'm buying tonight


----------



## mudkip (Jul 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Stop your making me have too big expectations on the i7 rig I'm buying tonight



if you push enough volts in it i will reach 4,6Ghz easily, even my C0 could do that


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mudkip
did you hard-mod the board to get it past the 223 bclk wall many people are talking about?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 22, 2009)

not if you want your chip pretty safe and on air... I'm aiming for 75 degrees on the hardest stress test and something around 3.6 and 4... Vague expectations = good


----------



## mudkip (Jul 22, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Mudkip
> did you hard-mod the board to get it past the 223 bclk wall many people are talking about?



No , just raise the pci-e freq and blck with getfsb. I'd love to see a BIOS which is stable with pci-e freq above 103.



n-ster said:


> not if you want your chip pretty safe and on air... I'm aiming for 75 degrees on the hardest stress test and something around 3.6 and 4... Vague expectations = good



I was on air while 4,7Ghz . 

80 degrees idle  but oh well , these things are rough


----------



## n-ster (Jul 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I was on air while 4,7Ghz .
> 
> *80 degrees idle*  but oh well , these things are rough



 Yeaaaaaaaa I think I'll stay away from that for some reason


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have not been able to see any BIOS from the UD5 with a stable 104 pci-e, so you have to hard mod it and break a cap off the board and re apply somewhere else on the board. I will give fsb program a shot.


----------



## Binge (Jul 22, 2009)

DavyGT said:


> Obligatory pic: http://img.techpowerup.org/090722/Untitled.png
> 
> I got a question to ask: what affects the bclock? Is it the CPU or motherboard?



I think you mean to ask what affects stability of high bclock.  Everything affects stability.  BCLocK is only a function of the cpu, but if the rest of the components can't match the CPU then there's going to be crashes, blue screens, corrupt bios, and the rest of the problems that come from bad overclocks.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 22, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I have not been able to see any BIOS from the UD5 with a stable 104 pci-e, so you have to hard mod it and break a cap off the board and re apply somewhere else on the board. I will give fsb program a shot.



it's called setFSB not getfsb , sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2009)

very good job mudkip


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'll be at the peach farm in Wilcox this weekend. I would surely let you in my house to OC my rig haha. I may if we get back early.
> What are you in Tucson for fits?



im in phx right now. gf's mom lives in tucson.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 23, 2009)

For setFSB what clock generator do I pick?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 23, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> For setFSB what clock generator do I pick?



ICS9LPRS919BKL 

and for range select: ultra fsb


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 23, 2009)

Mudkip... what clock generator for UD5 then... I can't see ours listed on their site (unless I'm getting more blind!)


----------



## mudkip (Jul 23, 2009)

mudkip said:


> ICS9LPRS919BKL
> 
> and for range select: ultra fsb



This is for UD4P / UD5 / Extreme

since they're all hardware identical


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 23, 2009)

Ta... at least It's not my eyes!! lol


----------



## mudkip (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck with overclocking and I want to see some results guys


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 23, 2009)

I will post some up
maybe I will be able to hit 4.6 and run super pi 1m I doubt 4.6 will hold on a wPrime run.  I have a hard time getting 4.4 running wPrime 1024m.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 23, 2009)

Newest benchmark score.  Almost at 20k that is my goal, but it is wearing thin.  My i7 is running at max temp of 90 with those clocks when benching.  And my 4870x2 VRM temps are at 100 degrees with a bump in voltage from 1.26 to 1.30V.  I dont know where I can pull the 500 points out of maybe my crapper?  I might be able to get some fans directed at the gpu's vrm heatrsink to cool the vrm's to push it the clocks a little higher.  







so far my 4.5 sitting there with a 9.2s superpi 1m run






Mudkip I have had no luck with setFSB, it keeps BSODing on me when I apply any settings, even if I set the same settings I have in BIOS, say I have 200 BCLK i choose that on setfsb and it bsod's on me.

Also how does the gtx 295 work with the i7?  I see some great benchmark results, but I dont know if it would be worth getting rid of my 4870x2 and getting a gtx 295, I mean for gaming and other apps other than benching.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 23, 2009)

Hmm, very weird? I never had any BSOD's ,my systeem just freezes.

You have to increase the blck and pci-freq with little steps. You can get till 220 blck, after that you'll have to increase your pci-e freq. 

What i do is getting my max blck, then add  0.1mhz or 0.2mhz to the pci-e freq and then increase the blck with 1

Also disable HT when running super pi. You'll get lower scores


----------



## mudkip (Jul 23, 2009)

You sure you got these ''settings'' in setfsb?


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 23, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Newest benchmark score.  Almost at 20k that is my goal, but it is wearing thin.  My i7 is running at max temp of 90 with those clocks when benching.  And my 4870x2 VRM temps are at 100 degrees with a bump in voltage from 1.26 to 1.30V.  I dont know where I can pull the 500 points out of maybe my crapper?  I might be able to get some fans directed at the gpu's vrm heatrsink to cool the vrm's to push it the clocks a little higher.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090723/3d mark vantage 19492 pts.png
> 
> ...



I know nothing about 3dmark vantage, but shouldn't your cpu score be well over 40k? Maybe that's keeping you from your goal. Here is mine at 4.2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

guys, should I change anything on Linx to stability test?  I just do 25 passes, but is this enough.  my PC restarted sometime today and it passed 25 runs of linx last night.  ANy suggestions.

Im working on my overclock so I just wanna find a stable one quick so I can go back to crunching.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 24, 2009)

Make sure you're running linx only so it can use most of your memory. Also c65 mode stress the CPU/mem more.

You could also try OCCT.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Make sure you're running linx only so it can use most of your memory. Also c65 mode stress the CPU/mem more.
> 
> You could also try OCCT.



FOR LINX, HOW DO YOU SET C65 MODE?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> FOR LINX, HOW DO YOU SET C65 MODE?



x64 sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

mudkip said:


> x64 sorry



I was like oookk, WTF 

Yeah x64 is selected.  Also I know you can select memory to be used.  Should I use half of my memory, less, more?


----------



## 3xploit (Jul 24, 2009)

if you want to stress your cpu to the max let linx use all your mem and set problem size to 25000 (or the highest number, can't remember off the top of my head lol)


----------



## mudkip (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was like oookk, WTF
> 
> Yeah x64 is selected.  Also I know you can select memory to be used.  Should I use half of my memory, less, more?



Everything, so it's better if you close your anti virus etc


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 24, 2009)

I run Linx when the system is running 'bare"  I go into Msconfig and unselect all my services and my startup programs, so I boot up using less than a gig of RAM.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2009)

4x4n said:


> I know nothing about 3dmark vantage, but shouldn't your cpu score be well over 40k? Maybe that's keeping you from your goal. Here is mine at 4.2.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090720/4.2vantage.jpg



No. Having Physx enabled is what gave you those high cpu scores.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 24, 2009)

Today, i'm going to try to reach 4,8Ghz

let's hope it will succeed


----------



## Duxx (Jul 24, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Today, i'm going to try to reach 4,8Ghz
> 
> let's hope it will succeed




Succeed and still have a chip at the end of the run  GL


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> FOR LINX, HOW DO YOU SET C65 MODE?



Well, first you turn off your Caps Lock. The key is located on the left of your keyboard, between Shift and Tab....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Well, first you turn off your Caps Lock. The key is located on the left of your keyboard, between Shift and Tab....



smarty pants 


*@mudkip*

good luck dude, 4.8 ghz is not an easy task!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 27, 2009)

Some wPrime action.  I am having trouble getting it to send to hwbot.org and register my score.  it keeps telling me my checksum is invalid for verification.  An ideas?  But it is the fastest score I have had so far with my 920's.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 27, 2009)

isn't the newest version of wprime version 2.0?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> isn't the newest version of wprime version 2.0?



yeah. but for some reason you can only validate with 1.55 for hwbot.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah. but for some reason you can only validate with 1.55 for hwbot.



Oh i didn't know that, I never use wprime 

I ordered 2 x 30GB Vertex SSD for RAID 0 , hope i'll have them wednesday

Awesomeness


----------



## n-ster (Jul 27, 2009)

That will seriously rock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Oh i didn't know that, I never use wprime
> 
> I ordered 2 x 30GB Vertex SSD for RAID 0 , hope i'll have them wednesday
> 
> Awesomeness



yeah, says it on the site.  Why?  I dont know


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 27, 2009)

Was looking at SSD's myself... but not convinced with the price they are at moment... might just blag a Raptor or 2!!...


----------



## Baer (Jul 27, 2009)

I also decided on RAptors for now. There just seems to be too many firmware issues and other quirks with SSD's still. I do think I will be getting one in the next year but this is one bit of tech where I think early adopters get the short end, and I am one that usually jumps into new tech early.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 27, 2009)

+1 Baer... and the price appears more attractive!! without all the limitations/problems...


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 28, 2009)

I sold my old Raptors my Samsung f1's are just about as good, in real world performance I dont see a big difference but in benchmarking my HDD's I do.  I was looking at SSD's also but I think I am gonna upgrade my GPU for now.  

I needed to know from people with the UD5 boards.  Can you fit 2 GPU's onto the board in crossfire and still be able to use the last PCI slot or does the reference cooler cover it?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 28, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I sold my old Raptors my Samsung f1's are just about as good, in real world performance I dont see a big difference but in benchmarking my HDD's I do.  I was looking at SSD's also but I think I am gonna upgrade my GPU for now.
> 
> I needed to know from people with the UD5 boards.  Can you fit 2 GPU's onto the board in crossfire and still be able to use the last PCI slot or does the reference cooler cover it?



from seeing this:






I'd say no , that would be impossible


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yah I was looking at a picture of 4 way crossfire on a classifed and the PCI-e slots on the bottom are very very tight like the distance from the UD5's Blue PCI-e slot to the White PCI slot, and I am sayign to myself how in the hell can two cards fit in that small space?  Well comes to find out one card was using a thermalright cooler that took up one slot and extended out wards to the other end of the cards.

<-----I'm with Stupid


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 28, 2009)

Just ordered my blocks for UD5 from MIPS... they now have a non German site in operation...
http://www.mips-computer.com/index...._MIPS_COPPERPOMBLACK_MAINBOARDSETS.htm?pos=10

Now just gotta find a Heatkiller in the UK...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 28, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Just ordered my blocks for UD5 from MIPS... they now have a non German site in operation...
> http://www.mips-computer.com/index...._MIPS_COPPERPOMBLACK_MAINBOARDSETS.htm?pos=10
> 
> Now just gotta find a Heatkiller in the UK...



http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/index.php/cPath/22_677/filter_by_manu/36


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 28, 2009)

What sort of barbs do you recommend?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 28, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> What sort of barbs do you recommend?



I'm a screw-in fan, but I'd say do whatever you like, as long as you secure it well enough.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 28, 2009)

I was meaning barbs that require a clip or clamp to attach hose or compression fittings.. which are better?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 28, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> I was meaning barbs that require a clip or clamp to attach hose or compression fittings.. which are better?


Compression fitting for easy tool-less installation and good looks. Its a pita to remove though.

The standard fittings that needs clamps are easy to install as well and easy to remove. Not a good sight though. 

However, if you use highflow barbs like Fatboys and pair it up with 7/16 id tubes, you wont be needing any clamps and still have almost the same performance as a 1/2 id with good flow from the barbs and good clean looks to boot.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> smarty pants
> 
> 
> *@mudkip*
> ...



I did not get past over 4770Mhz, my motherboard is not stable enough 
well , maby later with ln2 

can't wait for my vertex SSD's


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 30, 2009)

i was able to get my hand on a bfg gtx 295 for $360 I can not wait for the benchmarks I am able to pull with this, the guy I am buying ti from says the clocks are stable at 675/1476/2484.  It was either this or some 4890's, but I got a good deal on this card so I jumped on it


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 30, 2009)

My i7 turns up today, Hopefully it is a D0 I will be peeved off if it aint. I asked for one when I placed my order but as usual I didnt get any sort of response. I will get it all up and running and start fiddling in the bios over the weekend :; Providing nothing is DOA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> My i7 turns up today, Hopefully it is a D0 I will be peeved off if it aint. I asked for one when I placed my order but as usual I didnt get any sort of response. I will get it all up and running and start fiddling in the bios over the weekend :; Providing nothing is DOA



hopefully it is a D0 and nothing is DOA.  Good luck man, keep us posted


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 31, 2009)

just assembled and into the bios....  looking good at this stage  Now gotta wait for the time so I can set up RAID0 neaten up the wires and install Vista 64bit for now until I have got windows 7. just looking @ the Hardware moniter and cpu temp is @28. I will get this tweaked by the end of the weekend   Also its a D0 yay


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh yea, starting to figure this out.






I'm dying having to wait to get a ifx-14. This things going to fly once I get a good cooler on it. With my V2 that I put a Xiggy 120mm on, temps will climb into the mid 80s, if I let it, when getting over ~1.23 vCore. Also, I think the bios needs a little work still. I can run the Gskill all day at 7-7-7-20 1T with 1.66 vDimm at 1600mhz, but try to bump it to 1800 at 9-9-9-26 2T and I get nothing. I know the controller can do 3600 no problems so I'm thinking maybe its a compatibility thing. Don't know for sure though.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 31, 2009)

Now I have installed vista and am now d/l drivers hehe I will be back l8a with screenies 

Why does he multi change? I have F7 bios do I need to update to the latest to support D0?


----------



## Binge (Jul 31, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Now I have installed vista and am now d/l drivers hehe I will be back l8a with screenies
> 
> Why does he multi change? I have F7 bios do I need to update to the latest to support D0?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27478&stc=1&d=1249044638



The multi changes because of C-states.  Make sure your CPU features are set correctly.  I believe the F7 is a good bios but you always want to keep it as up to date as possible for maximum compatability.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess because of turbo aswell huh.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah... If Turbo enabled then you'll get 21.....

x21 is not that bad though (unless benching)..


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 31, 2009)

I am going to be firing it up later on. I will downclock my Ram and see what I can get out of the cpu for a start. I think with my setup I should be good for 4GHz.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 31, 2009)

Leave RAM on Auto to begin with ...

Edit: should have said... since you have a similar mobo and chip.. look at this first..

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/10827/gigabyte_shows_how_to_overclock_i7_920_cpu_to_4ghz/index.html

I got to 4GHZ and understood a lot more about this chip...


----------



## Binge (Aug 1, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Yeah... If Turbo enabled then you'll get 21.....
> 
> x21 is not that bad though (unless benching)..



Why would x21 be bad for benching?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

geez in that guide the dude went straight for 1.4volts no mucking around .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 1, 2009)

i have yet to need 1.4v on my D0.... and im running it upwards of 4.6ghz with HT on.


----------



## Binge (Aug 1, 2009)

Guides suck.  Get your feet wet.  You want to know what I had to go off of when the whole i7 thing started???











Believe it or not that's all you need to know.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 1, 2009)

+1 binge.

if you look at the start of this thread i didnt really start showing anything until a week had past and me and dark had our setups from the 1st day it was launched.

i spent the time to get to know how it all correlates to learn what is needed to keep everything running happy.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Aug 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> Why would x21 be bad for benching?



I could have sworn that I was told (here or i7 Club or 1M SuperPi) to turn OFF x21 for SuperPi benchesi!

re giude... I ignored V settings as I was a bit worried about Max then adjusted accordingly.....


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

So far I have 3.2GHz on 1.27 Volts.  I lol'd @Binges post above I dont think I will be needing 1.4volts either.
So far I have just played around in the bios I will keep doing so and reading through your post's that is all I will need to do you guys have done all of the legwork for me  I just need to flip through your post's


----------



## Binge (Aug 1, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> I could have sworn that I was told (here or i7 Club or 1M SuperPi) to turn OFF x21 for SuperPi benchesi!
> 
> re giude... I ignored V settings as I was a bit worried about Max then adjusted accordingly.....



That's complete bullsh*t super pi gets better scores if you turn HT off, not turbo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> That's complete bullsh*t super pi gets better scores if you turn HT off, not turbo.



TRUE!   I saw on average about .3 seconds quicker with HT off.  Super pi is single threaded app, you will most likely see faster runs if you run on two cores, maybe even faster on one core.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok guys calm down now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Ok guys calm down now



If I calm down more than what I am, i'll stop breathing   no, just explained why, nobody is mad here


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 1, 2009)

Turbo mode raise the clock of the most heavy loaded cores/threads, and reduce the clock of the other cores/threads that is not under heavy load, so it will increase performance for single thread applications (this is what Intel said).

I'm not clear how exactly turbo mode really work, and the x21 multi. So, I just got it off, and using the solid x20 multi.


----------



## Binge (Aug 1, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Turbo mode raise the clock of the most heavy loaded cores/threads, and reduce the clock of the other cores/threads that is not under heavy load, so it will increase performance for single thread applications (this is what Intel said).
> 
> I'm not clear how exactly turbo mode really work, and the x21 multi. So, I just got it off, and using the solid x20 multi.



That is also a false interpretation of what Intel spoke of.  With newer motherboards that have the ability to override the CPU's ability to sense TDP and throttle the multiplier also rids the chip of the problem of losing the x21 multi on any given core.  The only multi that can not be accessed is the x22 multi on the first core which can only be accessed when under the correct turbo conditions.  This usually means no motherboard overrides etc.

Such is life... we'll repeat some subjects over and over again.  The fun will really begin in this thread once the rebranded i7s are released.  Their CPU structure is ENTIRELY DIFFERENT.  New!  Exciting!


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> That is also a false interpretation of what Intel spoke of.  With newer motherboards that have the ability to override the CPU's ability to sense TDP and throttle the multiplier also rids the chip of the problem of losing the x21 multi on any given core.  The only multi that can not be accessed is the x22 multi on the first core which can only be accessed when under the correct turbo conditions.  This usually means no motherboard overrides etc.
> 
> Such is life... we'll repeat some subjects over and over again.  The fun will really begin in this thread once the *rebranded i7s are released*.  Their CPU structure is ENTIRELY DIFFERENT.  New!  Exciting!



Say what?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone fool with the QPI PLL on their baotds when overclocking the Uncore.  I am having a el of a time trying to run my Uncore at x18+ for benchmarks.  I increase the DRAM from 1.660V to 1.720V.  The QPi gos from 1.355V in BIOS to 1.40V in BIOS.  I raise the Vcore from 1.36725 to 1.3825V.  Now for this I am keeping my BCLK at 200 my mulit at x21, so 4.2 ghz, ram is 800 mhz at 7-7-7-16.  Now the 1st settings are all nice and stable in Linx and Prime, but the minute I raise Uncore from the usual x18 (which I run it on 24/7 memory is on x8) to say x19 or x20 I can not boot into Windows I might post here and there but no boot up into win 7.  Any thing I am missing when trying to bump up the Uncore.  I just want to see the impact it has on Vantage, leaving all the settings the same except the Uncore going close to 3.8 or 4.0, I have it at 3.6 usually.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Aug 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> That's complete bullsh*t super pi gets better scores if you turn HT off, not turbo.



My mistake meant HT .... been a long week that's getting longer!!


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 1, 2009)

Jake try RTL. It helped setting the higher unCores for my on my P6T6 easier and helped bring down the volts. On Vantage, I've yet to see an improvement because of unCore speeds. QPI though will drive the scores up quickly though. Just got to figure out how to get past 4ghz on QPI.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 1, 2009)

LLC disabled but c-state c7 and c1e enabled.






Still needs work as it can go lower, but got to get some sleep.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 1, 2009)

Bought 2 OCZ vertex 30GB and putted them in raid0 with ICH10R

Benchmarks:
































hereby I command every i7 owner to buy SSD's. Everythings runs so much smoother now.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 1, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Does anyone fool with the QPI PLL on their baotds when overclocking the Uncore. ... The QPi gos from 1.355V in BIOS to 1.40V in BIOS.  I raise the Vcore from 1.36725 to 1.3825V.  ... I raise Uncore from the usual x18 (which I run it on 24/7 memory is on x8) to say x19 or x20 I can not boot into Windows... Any thing I am missing when trying to bump up the Uncore.




imo, 4GHz Uncore Frequency needs QPI/Vtt ~1.5-1.57volts


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

After a quick play in the bios.. go easy on me guys I am new to i7 and have to learn this bios


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 1, 2009)

*Jakethesnake*
compare Uncore 3200MHzvs4000MHz:








Little bit more RAM speed. But not 100% system stable...


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 1, 2009)

4.2 @ 1.44 on a D0 ?


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 1, 2009)

*Jakethesnake*
Look at this:
Uncore 3200MHz, Vantage CPU speed ~25500




Uncore 4000MHz, Vantage CPU speed ~26000


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 4.2 @ 1.44 on a D0 ?


Yes it is. Vcore 1.4625V in BIOS, LLC on. If less - LinX goes my PC in to BSOD and auto reboot


----------



## mudkip (Aug 1, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> Yes it is. Vcore 1.4625V in BIOS, LLC on. If less - LinX goes my PC in to BSOD and auto reboot



I feel sorry for you


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 1, 2009)

*Craigleberry*
Offtop
Congratulations! It's an excellent choise on today... good luck!


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks I have to learn how to overclock all over again


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I feel sorry for you



CPU 4.2GHz (200*21) Air cooling 
Vcore 1.4625
LLC on
QPI/Vtt 3.2GHz  1.41V
100% stable in everything. Not bad anyway... and 50% boost


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> CPU 4.2GHz (200*21) Air cooling
> Vcore 1.4625
> LLC on
> QPI/Vtt 3.2GHz  1.41V
> 100% stable in everything. Not bad anyway... and 50% boost



What are your load temps like?


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 1, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> What are your load temps like?


~85-90C by super burn test. In the room 29C now.


----------



## Binge (Aug 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I feel sorry for you



You don't run your uncore as high as he does.  Feel sorry for someone else.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

by crickey mate those temps are high It will be interesting to see how long your chip lasts.


----------



## Binge (Aug 1, 2009)

It won't get that hot in real world situations.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh i guess not but i would kill a thread over temps like that. I would not let them get that high ever


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 1, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Oh i guess not but i would kill a thread over temps like that. I would not let them get that high ever



Besides, usually, it is about 55-70C in games, folding@home.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have to get used to the fact these chips run hotter than the  c2d's n q's.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 1, 2009)

*Craigleberry*
This is CPU temps under loading by the game Empire: Total War.  Not very hot isn't it?
log:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> *Craigleberry*
> This is CPU temps under loading by the game Empire: Total War.  Not very hot isn't it?
> log:
> http://keep4u.ru/imgs/b/2009/08/01/96/96776d34cab80ed3ac48e418f9aece23.jpg



no, that is not hot at all for an i7


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> *Craigleberry*
> This is CPU temps under loading by the game Empire: Total War.  Not very hot isn't it?
> log:
> http://keep4u.ru/imgs/b/2009/08/01/96/96776d34cab80ed3ac48e418f9aece23.jpg



Thanks mon no very different to stress temps indeed.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> You don't run your uncore as high as he does.  Feel sorry for someone else.



I feel sorry for you


----------



## Binge (Aug 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I feel sorry for you



Don't flame/make useless post here please.  This isn't a dump to increase your post count.  It's to discuss i7 overclocking/ownership.  Telling people they have some sort of inferior product when you have never worked with their machine is counterproductive.  I don't even think you grasped the importance of his posts/findings.  He basically gave you a means to increase 3D mark scores without changing your OC much.

I also hate pity.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 2, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> imo, 4GHz Uncore Frequency needs QPI/Vtt ~1.5-1.57volts



I've noticed that from evga's research over on the i4 board. Anything over ~3600 uncore drives the vvt through the roof quickly. I try to keep it under 3000 for 24/7 use. It makes it easier to run a lower vvt (qpi/uncore on Asus boards). Also, loosening the RTL can not only help slightly with voltages, but also performance. Not sure if the Gigabyte boards have it. On my P6T6 its listed as Round Trip Latency. Usually it defaults to the 60s for all 3 settings at ~3200.

Also, how are you seeing improvements in Vantage from upping uncore? I've noticed that on my board that it seems to go with qpi speed. Almost directly too. I can change uncore up and down and it makes about a 100 point change in the cpu at most. Change qpi and both the cpu tests follow right along. The first test follows the actual speed of qpi it will almost tell you the mhz speed of it. This has been only on the P test, don't know if it changes at any other presets.


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 2, 2009)

It has been a while since I have posted on this thread, but I have thought of something else I  might try to get my i7 920 stable @ 4 GHz. My stock memory speed is 1.6 GHz, what if I tried to lower it so that at 4.0 GHz, my memory would run @ 1.2 GHz? Normally, memory clocks increase when overclocking, but what if I lowered them drastically to try to get a stable clock? Also, if it does become stable @ 4 GHz, how much performance loss would I be getting for having my memory so low?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 2, 2009)

JJ 

thank you for showing me those results.  I have not had my computer up the last 2 days so I was unable to test more with it.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 2, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> JJ
> 
> thank you for showing me those results.  I have not had my computer up the last 2 days so I was unable to test more with it.



Sorry for those results. It was incorrect, I forgot to close some programms from tray, when I was testing 3200Uncore. 
These results are correct.  Only uncore changed (3200 QPI1.41V; 4000 QPI1.59V) and no more.
Uncore 3200   CPU Vantage score 25943





Uncore 4000   CPU Vantage score 26000




Thanks to *mastrdrver*.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 2, 2009)

lol, I just stumbled across it because I noticed I had 2 screen shots of the very similar speeds right around 3800. One was 21x180 the other 19x200. I have been running vantage a lot to verify stability after running some prime95/occt/linX. Would run Vantage after running them a few minutes so I could put a decent game load on the system. With my Q9400, I could spend a 45 minutes stressing and things look ok then once I got into a game it would crash after about an hour. Plus, the CPU tests in both Vantage and 3d 06 will quickly show if your system has any stability to it that wasn't seen. One of the screens I had CPU tweaker open to show all timings and multipliers but the other didn't. Made it even worse is that the one with tweaker didn't have the Asus V window open but the other did. I had other shots of Vantage runs at other speeds and was really having a hard time nailing down uncore speeds I was at. I was looking at the Vantage runs too and noticed that first cpu test I thought that score was following uncore. After spending a few more minutes looking at pics, I realized it was qpi.

The other night I finally got 21x195 stable with decent volts. I ended up running the same speeds twice. The second run I ran uncore higher and tighten the first 3 memory timings 1 clock tighter. RTL was also 10 clocks looser on the faster uncore speed. My cpu score changed 250 points for ~380mhz jump in uncore and .25 vvt increase and would probably still need more.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm just now realizing somethings about QPI and why it maybe doing in Vantage what it is.

I've always thought qpi was only for the x58. Problem with that is according to Rivatuner in more than one recording, my gpu usage on both cpu tests is 0. After just now initially reading the intro white paper, I believe QPI to be more of a "ringbus" if you will. Basically, it appears to be what the core, memory controller, maybe L3, memory, and x58 talk to each other on. It is also what appears to be what, on Asus boards, is call cpu differential voltage. This is not the PLL voltage, but the signal voltage for the QPI. To put it even plainer, like how all Intel systems talked to each other over the FSB and we tweaked GTL so now all systems talk to each other over QPI and tweaking may revolve around the diff voltage, as listed on Asus boards, or ioh/ich of which I'm not sure yet.

There is someone over in the XS P6t Deluxe thread that mentioned that he was using LinX to stabilize the entire system overclock using the qpi voltage. He had a very small window (.0125v) that he would get ~46 gflops if he was in the window and drop off to, what he called, "weird" 40 gflop results if outside. If QPI is replacing FSB, this would make total sense.

I've got to do more reading this evening as I've been up waaaaaaaay too late. If you got some time to might want to play with it as I'm going to try and do that tomorrow.

If you want to waste some time start here: http://www.intel.com/technology/quickpath/index.htm?iid=support

Watch the video and then start reading. They spend so much time comparing FSB and QPI in the video and white paper I can't help but believe that we are going to be chasing down QPI stability like we did FSB using GTL volt. This time though, it should be a lot, lot more forgiving and easier to tune.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> CPU 4.2GHz (200*21) Air cooling
> Vcore 1.4625
> LLC on
> QPI/Vtt 3.2GHz  1.41V
> 100% stable in everything. Not bad anyway... and 50% boost



I see you have 1.65 ram like i do are you running it @1.64?


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 2, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I see you have 1.65 ram like i do are you running it @1.64?



DRAM Settings 1600MHz 8*8*8*24 1.66V in BIOS (BIOS hardware monitor shows 1.648V). 
  My DRAM is not overclocked at all, because i have choise between 2000MHz and nominal1600MHz. I did not see any difference in "real programms" between DRAM2000 10*10*10*31 and 1600 8*8*8*24, indeed. CPU overclocking is most effective.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2009)

Guys wanna share some in bios settings with me?


----------



## Binge (Aug 2, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> DRAM Settings 1600MHz 8*8*8*24 1.66V in BIOS (BIOS hardware monitor shows 1.648V).
> My DRAM is not overclocked at all, because i have choise between 2000MHz and nominal1600MHz. I did not see any difference in "real programms" between DRAM2000 10*10*10*31 and 1600 8*8*8*24, indeed. CPU overclocking is most effective.



+1 you're correct.  Some 20+ pages ago I showed that cas 8 2000MHz performs very similarly to cas 6 1600MHz.  The Tri-Channel bandwidth makes up for the speed, so latency is really the only issue at a certain point.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 2, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Guys wanna share some in bios settings with me?



You're welcome.
This is mine F7 BIOS settings:
BCLK 200MHz
Performance Enhance Standart
Extreme Memory Profile Disabled
CPU Clock Ratio 20
Turbo Boost Enabled
CPU Cores  All
CPU Multi-Threading  Enabled
C1E  Disabled
C3/C6/C7  Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor Disabled
EIST   Disabled
Virtualization  Disabled
PROCHOT   Enabled
QPI LInk Speed  AUTO (7.2GHz)
Uncore Frequency  x16(3200MHz)
Isochronous Support  Enabled
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)  AUTO
C.I.A.2  Disabled
CPU Clock Drive   800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive  800mV
CPU clock Skew   0ps
IOH clock Skew   0ps
CAS  8
tRCD 8
tRP  8
tRAS 24
Command Rate (CMD) AUTO
ADVANCED MEMORY settings all AUTO
LoadLine Calibration Enabled
CPU Vcore  1.4750V (it is mine, may be another according to CPU potencial. Vcore 1.4625V for Multi-Threading off)
QPI/Vtt Voltage  1.415V (it is mine, may be another according to CPU potencial. 1,475V for Uncore Frequency 3600MHz)
DRAM Voltage  1.660V
All other voltage  AUTO

All those settings = stable machine w/o any BSODs.




Did you remember batch number of your CPU? Mine is 3851A320.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 3, 2009)

Some results with my new card.  I am liking the gtx 295 with the i7 a very nice setup.  






I am going to see if pumping my Uncore over 4000mhz will increase my gpu score, give me some more bandwidth through the pci-e connection.  Maybe bump up my score 100 points or so, I say from JJ it did not do much at all to CPU but I think the big impact if any would be on GPU score.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

EVGA classified 759 de-mythed:

myth 1: classified 759 is a limited edition
truth... yes but more classifieds where made than asus p6t6 and p6t7 boards yet all the asus boards are readily available unlike the classified 759s. evga and some distributors are holding on to the remaining 759s to keep the price up way higher than it should be. 1000 759s where made(so far) while 800 p6t6 and p6t7 board where made.

myth 2: classified 759 is the best OCer of all the x58s
nope, other boards such as the DFI UT and asus rampage II extreme as well as the gigabyte x58s have all clocked just as well as the evga 759.

myth 3: the nf200 chip taxes performance
nope, the nf200 allows full use of multiple 16x slots all running at 16x instead of stepping them down to 8x in certain configurations. the VERY small amount of delay that the nf200 causes is not felt because more pcie lanes make up for it. and yes, the nf200 DOES make high end cards in SLI setups perform better. 8x will bottleneck a gtx295.

myth 4: the classified 759 is the most durable and best designed x58 out
nope, shamino(the great OCer/engineer that designed the classified) even admits to PCI-e voltage overload problems with cards that draw excessive amounts of power through the PCI-e slots causing premature failure often resulting in fried mobos. more info here... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=226942

sorry if i made anyone mad. im just tired of ppl telling me the damn classified is SOOOOO great.

its no better than the other great boards


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> EVGA classified 759 de-mythed:
> 
> myth 1: classified 759 is a limited edition
> truth... yes but more classifieds where made than asus p6t6 and p6t7 boards yet all the asus boards are readily available unlike the classified 759s. evga and some distributors are holding on to the remaining 759s to keep the price up way higher than it should be. 1000 759s where made(so far) while 800 p6t6 and p6t7 board where made.
> ...



Yeah. I'd say there is 3-4 GREAT x58 boards from what I've experienced. The Classified is the only supposedly great x58 board that I haven't tried. There is no way that it's any/much better than the UD5. It certainly does NOT deserve to be $100 more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

no board has anything on GBs 2oz copper designs


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no board has anything on GBs 2oz copper designs



So true. Do you realize that regardless of dozens of bad overclock attempts over the last 3 months, I've never had to clear the cmos manually or pull the battery? The damn thing always fixes itself. most stable board ever, IMHO. That says a lot, considering I've owned 50+ boards over the last 5 years.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

yup... same here.

i actually cant believe i can get this board to run my d0 at 4.6ghz with 1.38v HT ENABLED and still bench! NO other board i've had could do that. 

bios is amazing too, all the right features/settings needed for OCing.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> EVGA classified 759 de-mythed:
> 
> myth 1: classified 759 is a limited edition
> truth... yes but more classifieds where made than asus p6t6 and p6t7 boards yet all the asus boards are readily available unlike the classified 759s. evga and some distributors are holding on to the remaining 759s to keep the price up way higher than it should be. 1000 759s where made(so far) while 800 p6t6 and p6t7 board where made.
> ...




Well I know you hated my board when it first came out but after 14 bios revisions none of the x58 boards has anything over a Rampage II Extreme. Also if you want every option known to man plus stellar packaging nothing beats it. Do you need cool lights all over the board, individual led controls, contact connection points for a voltage meter, a water block ready north bridge etc, but if you want it this board rocks and overclocks just as well as the next best board I have owned of 6 1366 boards( DFI UT) but doesn't fail as often.

 Asus's ROG series motherboards have an unparalleled reputation within the overclocking community and their Rampage II Extreme motherboard is the next step. Based on Intel's X58 Express and ICH10R chipsets, this ATX board is ready to host the newest LGA1366 Core i7 processors for ultimate powerful performance.

Up to 12GB of DDR3 1333 RAM can be installed in triple channel mode providing increased performance. Get even more performance – up to 1800Mhz – through overclocking. Three PCI-Express 2.0 x16 cards can be mounted for cutting-edge graphic power with support for either NVIDIA SLI or ATI CrossFireX. 100% all high-quality conductive polymer capacitors give longer life and higher energy efficiency by supplying power to vital components independently.

Get eight channels of HD sound from the ADI AD2000B audio chipset for pure, clear audio. Connect up to six SATA drives at 3Gb/s for high-speed data transfers as well as the option for multiple RAID configurations. Integrated dual Gigabit Ethernet LAN allows bottleneck-free connections to other network devices at broadband speeds and six USB 2.0 ports allows for nearly unlimited possibilities in connecting peripheral devices.
Highlights
newegg 	Intel Core i7 Support
Based on the Intel X58 Express chipset, the Asus Rampage II Extreme supports the Intel's latest processer Core i7, to deliver ultra powerful performance.
newegg 	SLI or CrossFireX on Demand
The Asus Rampage II Extreme features three PCI-E 2.0 slots that support NVIDIA's SLI or AMD's CrossFireX configuration on Demand, provides a jaw-dropping graphics level you never seen.
newegg 	DDR3 Memory Support
The Asus Rampage II Extreme features six DDR3 DIMM slots to support up to 12GB of DDR3 1800MHz (O.C.)/1333MHz memory for extreme overclocking performance.
newegg 	CPU Level Up
With the Asus ROG´s CPU Level Up, Simply pick the processor you wanted to OC to, and the motherboard automatically upgrade your CPU to the speed and performance.
newegg 	LCD Poster
The Asus Rampage II Extreme features a new LCD Poster to posts critical POST information in an ever friendly and flexible external display, so you don't need to read "gibberish" to know what is wrong.
newegg 	Q-Connector
The Asus Q-Connector allows single-step connection and disconnection of chassis front panel cables with one complete module. This unique adapter ensures quick and accurate connections without the trouble of plugging cables in separately.
Quick Specs
CPU Socket Type	LGA 1366
CPU Type	Core i7
FSB	QPI 6.4GT/S
North Bridge	Intel X58
PCI Express 2.0 x16	3
South Bridge	Intel ICH10R
Audio Chipset	ADI AD2000B
Channel Supported	Triple Channel
Max LAN Speed	Dual 10/100/1000Mbps
Memory Standard	DDR3 1800
SATA RAID	0/1/5/10


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yup... same here.
> 
> i actually cant believe i can get this board to run my d0 at 4.6ghz with 1.38v HT ENABLED and still bench! NO other board i've had could do that.
> 
> bios is amazing too, all the right features/settings needed for OCing.



Yeah. I'm STABLE at 4.5 1.36v HT enabled...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

there has only been 4 bios revisions since my last tinkering with the RIIE so im not that far off. that board has way too many gimmicks and options that wont be used by most ppl. its over the top and has a price to match. i have nothing against you and im glad to hear you are happy with it but my opinion still stands.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah. I'm STABLE at 4.5 1.36v HT enabled...



now thats impressive, I would love to try to match it but my board so stable I would have to do at least a hour of reading to relearn how to tweak it and overclock it again because I haven't tried in so long.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

its all in the vtt from my experience.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> there has only been 4 bios revisions since my last tinkering with the RIIE so im not that far off. that board has way too many gimmicks and options that wont be used by most ppl. its over the top and has a price to match. i have nothing against you and im glad to hear you are happy with it but my opinion still stands.



I'm not sure how you can stand by that statment, and we are now up to 1406 bios and according to ASUS  there have been 6 bios updates this year alone , 12 total ( I said 14 thats wrong) So It's been atleast 6 bios updates Fits. A lot can change in 6 bios updates. As for too many bells and whistles, there you might have a point, but for some people enough is never enough.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

just because i haven't owned one in 7 months doesnt mean i have used one.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just because i haven't owned one in 7 months doesnt mean i have used one.



actually it's 8 months and 7 bios revisions but if you say so. Who knows maybe you have used one but I know I have LOL!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

my comments where on options and features only. never mentioned bios


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my comments where on options and features only. never mentioned bios



You mention all kinds of problems when you first got that board and all of them were true, from bad overclocking, buggy bios and picky ram trouble but they are fixed now. I for one have always like Gigabyte as a standard motherboard but found their bios lacking, DFI,  Asus, Biostar always seem to have more options for some reason. However, things could have changed since I last used a Gigabyte board. Maybe it's time to give them a try again.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

try a GB.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> try a GB.



I might just do that. GB has really stepped up it's support for it's older board just worked on my friends , it supports like 40 different AMD chips now. If you think about that number of cpu , it's kinda crazy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

i hated the old GB bios. "+.125, +.225, +.250, etc." is so gay. you had to figure it all out. thats one of the flaws the ecs x58 has/had.

the new GB bios the x58s have is awesome. its kinda DFI'ish in a way. tons more options but nothing you dont need.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i hated the old GB bios. "+.125, +.225, +.250, etc." is so gay. you had to figure it all out. thats one of the flaws the ecs x58 has/had.
> 
> the new GB bios the x58s have is awesome. its kinda DFI'ish in a way. tons more options but nothing you dont need.



 Error just actually counted them and it supports *98* AMD Cpus. Man can AMD crank them out.   (had to edit missed more after I scrolled down)


   Fits do Giga boards still have the hidden overclocking tab thing?


On a side note did any know that AMD had 98 AM2 Cpus holy mother!!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2009)

fellas I think this is a very cool little 1366 board but have no idea how it overclocks anyone have one? or this jetway board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...-TR ATX X58 SLI LE Intel Motherboard - Retail

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153148


----------



## Binge (Aug 3, 2009)

My thoughts?  GB boards, a working DFI t3eH8, or Foxconn Bloodrage GTI.  They're the best boards I've ever used.  I wouldn't trust the two budget boards above but that's because I've experienced really awesome boards out of the huge pile of sh*t that is x58 mobos.  After finding a few it's hard to look elsewhere.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 3, 2009)

foxconn doesn't overclock as good as gigabyte though


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 3, 2009)

check this out guys http://www.youtube.com/user/informaticaeasy#play/all/uploads-all/1/-Amw77odqnY


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 3, 2009)

So, Thermalright can't design hold down for their coolers? That's what I see.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2009)

oooo... see... GB can match the classified 759...






http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=225264


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 4, 2009)

my UD3 works so i am now going to try overclocking

what are the basic rules to oc an i7 ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2009)

vtt and vcore. ioh is a tad important too. 

keep ram 1.65-1.71v and 1200-1700mhz


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> vtt and vcore. ioh is a tad important too.
> 
> keep ram 1.65-1.71v and 1200-1700mhz



ok thanks

should i turn off turbo and all other features ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2009)

leave turbo on as well as EIST(speadstep)


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2009)

Fit, what are your recommendations for VTT for certain speeds?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2009)

if its set right you'll be stable... 

you dont need alot, just need the right setting.

i'll see what im running and let you know...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 4, 2009)

how much that set you back fits?


----------



## Binge (Aug 4, 2009)

mudkip said:


> foxconn doesn't overclock as good as gigabyte though



You don't know that.  I've seen Foxconn Bloodrage go higher, easier, than a GB.  Ask System Viper.  I was at his place when we did it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## mudkip (Aug 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> leave turbo on as well as EIST(speadstep)



Why would you let EIST on? When you're going to clock the function of EIST isn't there anymore


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 4, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> So, Thermalright can't design hold down for their coolers? That's what I see.



I will let you know I ordered one for my IFX-14


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 4, 2009)

Finally jump on the i7 bandwagon.  Got my D0 920 to 4.0 at 200x20 (1.40 V) on MSI Eclipse SLI.  No time to really OC it to the max yet.  Is my voltage too high?  On Prime95 (8 threads) the CPU is at the high 80's.  Ambient temperature is about 30 C.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 5, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Finally jump on the i7 bandwagon.  Got my D0 920 to 4.0 at 200x20 (1.40 V) on MSI Eclipse SLI.  No time to really OC it to the max yet.  Is my voltage too high?  On Prime95 (8 threads) the CPU is at the high 80's.  Ambient temperature is about 30 C.



Try lowering the vcore one step at a time and repeat stress testing.  That's the only way to know if it's too high.  Otherwise, temps are near the max I'd go on air.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 5, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Finally jump on the i7 bandwagon.  Got my D0 920 to 4.0 at 200x20 (1.40 V) on MSI Eclipse SLI.  No time to really OC it to the max yet.  Is my voltage too high?  On Prime95 (8 threads) the CPU is at the high 80's.  Ambient temperature is about 30 C.



Here is a decent I7 overclocking guide to use might help you get started.
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...lem_its_limits

and here is thread dedicated to your motherboard or very similar models. This will help you http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=210204&highlight=msi+eclipse+x58


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 5, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I will let you know I ordered one for my IFX-14



You suck!  How about you send that my way first so I can make sure that the hold down works alright for you? 

I got to wait till the end of the month so I have the money for one. Ran across pictures of the Noctua looking one, NF-P14. Still can't find any info on when its planned to be released. If it's suppose to be DTH, I'll be all over that once it comes out.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 5, 2009)

Fits, ever had a chip that would give inconsistent results in LinX if you didn't keep vvt and vdimm within .35-.4v of each other? Saw someone mention it over on XS, in one of the DFI threads I think. Was trying to find max bclk for a certain vvt last evening. I was running problem size of 8000 and as long as I kept vdimm within that window from vvt, the GFlops would only vary .05 from highest to lowest after 50 runs. If I got outside that window, it doesn't matter which end of with which voltage, the GFlops would start jumping around by 1-2. Vista would didn't BSOD on me though.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 5, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Finally jump on the i7 bandwagon.  Got my D0 920 to 4.0 at 200x20 (1.40 V) on MSI Eclipse SLI.  No time to really OC it to the max yet.  Is my voltage too high?  On Prime95 (8 threads) the CPU is at the high 80's.  Ambient temperature is about 30 C.



How you measured the temperature? 
1. Try touch heatpipes right here, when cpu is loaded by stress test. What are your feelings? Is there 80C?





2. Try touch radiator on your GTX295. What are your feelings? 
3. Compare 1 and 2
May be your overclocked CPU is not so hot, indeed...


----------



## mudkip (Aug 5, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> How you measured the temperature?
> 1. Try touch heatpipes right here, when cpu is loaded by stress test. What are your feelings? Is there 80C?
> http://keep4u.ru/imgs/b/2009/08/05/7e/7edaf816e12c03225a60d15cc13eabf2.jpg
> 2. Try touch radiator on your GTX295. What are your feelings?
> ...



`there's no way you can measure temperature by touching heatpipes lol.

The human skin already burns at 50 degrees it's very sensitive lol.

Guess he checked it with realtemp or something


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> You don't know that.  I've seen Foxconn Bloodrage go higher, easier, than a GB.  Ask System Viper.  I was at his place when we did it.



I've owned both the UD5 and Blood Rage. I can tell you from my own experience that the UD5 is a superior board both in terms of max BCLK and stability. It's not even close. About the only thing the BR has over the UD5 is looks.


----------



## Binge (Aug 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've owned both the UD5 and Blood Rage. I can tell you from my own experience that the UD5 is a superior board both in terms of max BCLK and stability. It's not even close. About the only thing the BR has over the UD5 is looks.



You've never tried the Bloodrage with the newer bios.  A 10 min OC to test the board and my score is #5 on the WPrime...  Look there's a lot of things that have changed and the Bloodrage changed a lot.  Ever since the Bloodrage added an option for FSB tweaking, people have been regularly hitting 223 FSB and higher.  You two really know how to grind my gears :shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (Aug 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> You've never tried the Bloodrage with the newer bios.  A 10 min OC to test the board and my score is #5 on the WPrime...  Look there's a lot of things that have changed and the Bloodrage changed a lot.  Ever since the Bloodrage added an option for FSB tweaking, people have been regularly hitting 223 FSB and higher.  You two really know how to grind my gears :shadedshu



sounds like a Blood Rage


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> You've never tried the Bloodrage with the newer bios.  A 10 min OC to test the board and my score is #5 on the WPrime...  Look there's a lot of things that have changed and the Bloodrage changed a lot.  Ever since the Bloodrage added an option for FSB tweaking, people have been regularly hitting 223 FSB and higher.  You two really know how to grind my gears :shadedshu



No reason to get worked up Binge. I was speaking from my own personal experience. If they've made strides with the bios, then great. Even if the board is better now, I still hated the bios layout. Just kinda clumsy.  Not to mention that I had TERRIBLE support from Foxconn since they dissolved the Quantum Force group and Saaya left.


----------



## Binge (Aug 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No reason to get worked up Binge. I was speaking from my own personal experience. If they've made strides with the bios, then great. Even if the board is better now, I still hated the bios layout. Just kinda clumsy.  Not to mention that I had TERRIBLE support from Foxconn since they dissolved the Quantum Force group and Saaya left.



Saaya leaving was a sad thing, but the QF group is still up and kicking.  

Why not get worked up?  It would behoove you to look for less fires on which to urinate without looking for what caused it.  The folks like Mudkip are happy with what they have, but it's no reason to trash talk every other company without looking into new findings/overclocks by your average Joe Watercool on XS/[H]/anandtech/i4memory.

I wouldn't have said anything if your personal experience was up to date, and yes you still [present tense] hated [past tense] an old bios.  I accept this and accepted it 4+ months ago when you posted your findings.  The problem is that we're getting ever closer to 2010, and people are asking questions in the now.  What's there to get worked up about...  Gee I wonder 

I'll be out of date soon enough, so don't take it to heart.  My PC/i7 binge is slowing down and peripherals are hitting the taste buds.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2009)

I found out why my temps were crap. The brand new tube of MX2 must be bad when I took the heatsink off lastnight it looked all milky:shadedshu. I am going back to As5 when I fit the IFX-14 this afternoon not impressed.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 5, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I found out why my temps were crap. The brand new tube of MX2 must be bad when I took the heatsink off lastnight it looked all milky:shadedshu. I am going back to As5 when I fit the IFX-14 this afternoon not impressed.



it's supposed to get milky, it doesn't get a suction like consistency like as5


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> Saaya leaving was a sad thing, but the QF group is still up and kicking.
> 
> Why not get worked up?  It would behoove you to look for less fires on which to urinate without looking for what caused it.  The folks like Mudkip are happy with what they have, but it's no reason to trash talk every other company without looking into new findings/overclocks by your average Joe Watercool on XS/[H]/anandtech/i4memory.
> 
> ...



From what I understand, most of the original engineers from the quantum force team have left. I do get what you are saying. However, you can't invalidate a critique of every board simply because of an updated bios. I am certainly not trashing the BR, just saying it's not the best of the i7 boards that I've used. Remember, my criticism is with the board and not the owners of said board. 

It is good to hear that it's capable of a higher BCLK. How's the vdroop? Has that improved? My particular board undervolted the CPU terribly.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I found out why my temps were crap. The brand new tube of MX2 must be bad when I took the heatsink off lastnight it looked all milky:shadedshu. I am going back to As5 when I fit the IFX-14 this afternoon not impressed.



How did you apply it? I has the same issue with AS5 when I pulled my V2 off this last time to rotate it. I saw that and made sense why my temps were in the 80s by 1.2 vcore. Reapplied with 2 long lines between the pipes and got a lot better temps now. Now I don't see 80s until ~1.23 vcore but still fine with 1.25v. Before, I was in mid 80s with those last 2 settings. I used my finger like I had done before on my Q9400 that I had good results with. Thin spread across the entire cooler. I thought it was because of the oil in my finger getting into the AS5. How did you apply yours last time?

Also, you killing me waiting for results.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 6, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> You suck!  How about you send that my way first so I can make sure that the hold down works alright for you?
> 
> I got to wait till the end of the month so I have the money for one. Ran across pictures of the Noctua looking one, NF-P14. Still can't find any info on when its planned to be released. If it's suppose to be DTH, I'll be all over that once it comes out.



Holdown works no problems at all the movement is there but once the heatsink is bolted to it there is no chance of it going anywhere i dont know what the guy on yt was smoking the day he posted that vid if he couldnt work that out.

EDIT: Re applying thermal paste I have always used the arctic cleaning stuff then the purifier. I always wear gloves when handling TIM and when I apply it i stick my finger into a sandwich bag and spread it that way. I still need to lower my ambiant temps I need to put some more fans into the rig I did one W-prime run on it before 6.8 seconds but as soon as the ambiant temps rise It gets slower.


----------



## Binge (Aug 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> From what I understand, most of the original engineers from the quantum force team have left. I do get what you are saying. However, you can't invalidate a critique of every board simply because of an updated bios. I am certainly not trashing the BR, just saying it's not the best of the i7 boards that I've used. Remember, my criticism is with the board and not the owners of said board.
> 
> It is good to hear that it's capable of a higher BCLK. How's the vdroop? Has that improved? My particular board undervolted the CPU terribly.



Best response I could have asked for.  Some information about the whole Foxconn story that I did not know .  The vdroop was zilch, 0, if disabled and this was tested with a multi-meter.  When vdroop was enabled it was pretty significant @ .075V


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Holdown works no problems at all the movement is there but once the heatsink is bolted to it there is no chance of it going anywhere i dont know what the guy on yt was smoking the day he posted that vid if he couldnt work that out.



Maybe he forgot there was suppose to be a cooler there for that hold down.

I just sold my old 965P system to a guy at work and I should be getting a rebate for my psu back soon. Realizing this yesterday I think I might be able to get a ifx-14 before the end of the month. 

How much have your temps dropped under load and what vCore are you running?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

great job jake, nice clocks on both CPU & GPU


----------



## trt740 (Aug 7, 2009)

*why is your score so much lower than mine?*



Jakethesnake011 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090807/3d Mark Vantage 24248.png


*Somethings not right with your rig. Your CPU score is way too low?*


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 7, 2009)

No physics.  I do not use physics since it is not allowed when you submit a score on Hwbot.org.   Try it with physics turned off in your Nvidia control control.  To me physics does not give you the correct score with vantage.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 7, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Maybe he forgot there was suppose to be a cooler there for that hold down.
> 
> I just sold my old 965P system to a guy at work and I should be getting a rebate for my psu back soon. Realizing this yesterday I think I might be able to get a ifx-14 before the end of the month.
> 
> How much have your temps dropped under load and what vCore are you running?



My biggest issue is airflow atm. I have just added another 120mm fan on the front and fitted the IFX-14 idle temps down to around 38-40 degrees. Running a 1.300 voltage core in the bios. I need to get the hot air out and cool air in just as fast



trt740 said:


> it's supposed to get milky, it doesn't get a suction like consistency like as5



It was kinda different to every other time I have seen it though too runny like water aswell. I went back to AS5.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 7, 2009)

I have to say i perfer the bloodrage, I have had both boards, and still have 2 bloodrages and a UD4P. I think the gig board is easier to OC to a certian point, but if you have the time, I think the bloodrage is more stable and better built. But that is just my humble opinion. It's still my favorite board for a 24/7 build and serious overclocking. The oine thing is the Bclock wall but i haven't tried it since they have come out with teh mod, but i will be tring it again soon because i have a DO that i want ot put thru the paces and I have a lot of good Presets already worked out with my bloodrage


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

everyone here knows that the new X58 stepping is out right?

its on newer mobos already.

i know of a few off hand


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> everyone here knows that the new X58 stepping is out right?
> 
> its on newer mobos already.
> 
> i know of a few off hand



anything you see that makes it stand out, i haven't been even close
to the market thru this summer, seems hard to stay in and play when 
there is so much to do on the outside, what is yoru opinion of what you have seend so far.

PS, hope you haveing a good summer so far, i can't believe it Aug already!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

i was gone for about a month on vacation 

the new stepping seems to run alot cooler. its performing a good bit better as well.

the asus p6t7 has it already and is ROCKIN out some very nice results. already, 235bclk has been reached without much hassle.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 7, 2009)

any decrease in heat is a mojor plus, and combine that with 
bclocks over  220 is the bomb, nice!@

So did you visit any tech on you vacation, man a month vacation, that is sweet.
I remember your last vacation, i think i recall you stopped by corsair,,, or was it crucial..

how about this time,,.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

i went to 2 frys electronics stores, lol. not much excitement there.

this time i drove from KC(home) to phoenix AZ.

on the way back i stopped by san antonio tx to see some old friends and look at houses.

i tried to stay away from computers for a bit but i was sucked in when a person i know gave me a ibook for free after i helped her get a new laptop while i was in phoenix.

the heat in phoenix is CRAZY HOT. 98f at 8am and 105f by 10am. by 3pm its 118f and you can barely stand to be outside anymore.

so 23days, 6400miles, 2 oil changes, $700 in gas, and $1200 in other expenses later im back home.... for now.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> when a person i know sucked me for free after i helped her get a new laptop while i was in phoenix.
> 
> the heat in phoenix is CRAZY HOT. 98f at 8am and 105f by 10am. by 3pm its 118f and you can barely stand to be outside anymore.
> 
> so 23days, 6400miles, 2 oil changes, $700 in gas, and $1200 in other expenses later im back home.... for now.



Wow what an adventure


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i went to 2 frys electronics stores, lol. not much excitement there.
> 
> this time i drove from KC(home) to phoenix AZ.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Phoenix heat is insane, Tucson is cooler by not by too much. It's 12PM right now and its 100F... the high is supposed to be 102F.. wrong. I bet it hits 105F by 3PM. I've been working on cars and the house, didn't really have any free time. I was hoping to meet with you and see what you could do with my i7 setup.  Next time fit!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i was gone for about a month on vacation
> 
> the new stepping seems to run alot cooler. its performing a good bit better as well.
> 
> the asus p6t7 has it already and is ROCKIN out some very nice results. already, 235bclk has been reached without much hassle.



that good news, my 2nd i7 rig is already getting planned out maybe I can get a new mobo and D0 for my main rig and just use my current mobo/cpu for the 2nd i7 rig.  Glad to hear about these improvements.

ALso, glad you had some fun in your vacation, time off is priceless dude


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> this time i drove from KC(home) to phoenix AZ.





You from KC or somewhere around the area?

I moved out to Olathe at the end of '89, dad's job. Parents are still living out there, but I'm about 2hrs west in Manhattan.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 8, 2009)

Underclocking because my room gets too hot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Underclocking because my room gets too hot.
> 
> http://i30.tinypic.com/259vhqb.png



underclocking I say is just as fun as overclocking. I did that with my phenom 9850, its awesome   These i7's can underclock seriously though.

My C0 can be stable at stock clocks with just 1.108v which is not bad.  much higher than you for example, but I didnt try to go any lower neither.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 8, 2009)

A heads up for anyone looking for a DO. I may be looking to "down size" a bit, and may be willing to trade the best of 9 chips I've owned for another i7 plus cash...she does 4.51ghz on 1.36v wprime stable. Just a special FYI for the i7 crowd. Keep an eye on the B/D/T section.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> underclocking I say is just as fun as overclocking. I did that with my phenom 9850, its awesome   These i7's can underclock seriously though.
> 
> My C0 can be stable at stock clocks with just 1.108v which is not bad.  much higher than you for example, but I didnt try to go any lower neither.



Yeah, but under 120 bclk my computer doesn't want to boot anymore  , Was hoping for 2Ghz @ 0.80v or something but that's not going to work. The i7 needs a amount of volts to boot e.g 0.88v , but when you underclock you'll come to a certain point that the voltage isn't enough for the i7 to boot. In my case about 0.84v in BIOS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Yeah, but under 120 bclk my computer doesn't want to boot anymore  , Was hoping for 2Ghz @ 0.80v or something but that's not going to work. The i7 needs a amount of volts to boot e.g 0.88v , but when you underclock you'll come to a certain point that the voltage isn't enough for the i7 to boot. In my case about 0.84v in BIOS



Yeah I get what you mean, but hey 0.84v is great man, nice and cool, power efficient


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> A heads up for anyone looking for a DO. I may be looking to "down size" a bit, and may be willing to trade the best of 9 chips I've owned for another i7 plus cash...she does 4.51ghz on 1.36v wprime stable. Just a special FYI for the i7 crowd. Keep an eye on the B/D/T section.



Damn P, you are wak, up and down, kind reminds me of someone 

best of luck...


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Damn P, you are wak, up and down, kind reminds me of someone
> 
> best of luck...



LOL. Yeah, I wonder who. . I know this has to be some kind of psychological disorder. I'll have to ask my wife, the shrink.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Yeah, I wonder who. . I know this has to be some kind of psychological disorder. I'll have to ask my wife, the shrink.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>



SV and I just have some kind of disorder, which makes us constantly upgrade, sell, then start all over again. I think it's called enthusiastophrenia.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> SV and I just have some kind of disorder, which makes us constantly upgrade, sell, then start all over again. I think it's called enthusiatophrenia.





Don't worry guys, I accept you'll for who you are.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't worry guys, I accept you'll for who you are.



So CP how you doing, haven't talked much, been overclocking my 
boat engine up on candlewood lake. 

hows your summer going~ TALK SOON


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> So CP how you doing, haven't talked much, been overclocking my
> boat engine up on candlewood lake.
> 
> hows your summer going~ TALK SOON



i've been good bro, just crunching hard dude.  no tweaking with computers or anything.  Just working, and the usual.  Been sick all last week, but i'm much better now.

So how high you have the FSB on the boat engine?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Maybe he forgot there was suppose to be a cooler there for that hold down.
> 
> I just sold my old 965P system to a guy at work and I should be getting a rebate for my psu back soon. Realizing this yesterday I think I might be able to get a ifx-14 before the end of the month.
> 
> How much have your temps dropped under load and what vCore are you running?



I need to fix my pressure inside the case (a llot of dead spots) Once I do that temps will be fine. Idle now is 38-40 degrees. load is 60









Hope nobody minds pics in here


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 9, 2009)

What were your temps before and what vcore are you running? I couldn't find it in this thread.

Very nice btw.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been running 1.300voltage core in the bios. temps used to idle around 45-50 so I have knocked idle temps down a bit. It idles around 39 degrees c ATM.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 9, 2009)

I like the case, I have it's bigger brother, excellent setup but I was thinking of building my own tech bench and selling my case the heat build up is too hot for when I want to benchmark.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have considered this 4 a while too. It would have to have a cover to keep wandering fingers away though. I am pretty handy with a welder too hmm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

torture rack is a great bench table if you are looking to buy one thats done already.  But you can make your own.  I believe Mountain Mods sells mobo trays. You can get one of those and just make your own custom little bench table.  elevate the mobo tray and do like a bottom compartment for PSU and drives


----------



## t_ski (Aug 9, 2009)

This is mine:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66317


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

t_ski said:


> This is mine:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66317



thats pretty cool bro, how much did it run to make one like that?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't remember for sure, but I think iut was only $30-40.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I don't remember for sure, but I think iut was only $30-40.



wow dude thats awesome, not bad at all.  Benchtables are just very convenient to swap out hardware and what not.


----------



## Binge (Aug 9, 2009)

That does look like fun.  I've had mine on a station for a while now and I can't say I regret the choice.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys, just now getting an X58 mobo and an i7 920 D0.  I've heard that the new batch of D0's (390XXXXX) are bad clockers.  Has anybody seen any hard evidence of this?  The guy that told me had no data to back himself up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey guys, just now getting an X58 mobo and an i7 920 D0.  I've heard that the new batch of D0's (390XXXXX) are bad clockers.  Has anybody seen any hard evidence of this?  The guy that told me had no data to back himself up.



it is not dependant on batch.  I7's vary a lot from batch to batch.  I've seen supposely "bad batches" that have great overclockers, and "good batches" that have crappy ones.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey guys, just now getting an X58 mobo and an i7 920 D0.  I've heard that the new batch of D0's (390XXXXX) are bad clockers.  Has anybody seen any hard evidence of this?  The guy that told me had no data to back himself up.



not true  all batches have good and bad overclockers.

Btw my undervolt 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=645954


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow dude thats awesome, not bad at all.  Benchtables are just very convenient to swap out hardware and what not.



Yeah. I'll never use a case in my workshop rigs again. Just one for the family PC. Tech stations are just so much easier, especially when water cooling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah. I'll never use a case in my workshop rigs again. Just one for the family PC. Tech stations are just so much easier, especially when water cooling.



I need to get me a few for my crunchers


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys.  I figured most of the batch stuff was hoopla anyway.  I know it pretty much is for the Core 2's, but I thought maybe not with i7's.  I'll be picking up my D0 tomorrow


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I was thinking of making one out of wood and staining the wood after I sanded it with a nice cherry color and then making a pexi-glass motherboard tray like the one on the Microcool acrylic tech stations, the one binge was selling.  Or just trying to make it all out of Plexiglass but I am goign to have a problem with that making a 2 level and keeping the second level up.  Unlike wood I do not think I can make Plexiglass beams to support the 2nd level at the 4 corners.  I was thinking of bending some medal and trying to set it up like the Micro cool station...looks complex...  Thinking about using the 1/2" plexi I have here.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 10, 2009)

I used 1/2" copper pipe for mine, then took some threaded rod with nuts & washers on each end to hold it all tight.  You can buy some aluminum stock in some hardware stores, too.


----------



## kylzer (Aug 10, 2009)

I LIKE I7


----------



## mudkip (Aug 10, 2009)

So do we all


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 10, 2009)

here's my 3dmark stable OC...


i'll run 3dmark again since its not included in the pic


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

good job fit


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice Fits.

 Where did you get a power supply with a negative 5v source?

What are your uncore and memory speeds? Also, how is cpu-z showing a different speed than Everest in that first pic?


----------



## wolf (Aug 11, 2009)

kylzer said:


> I LIKE I7
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/646996.png[/url]





mudkip said:


> So do we all



you mean, So say we all? 

And @ Fits, looks like if you were running those 295's at your max oc.... your withing tasting distance of 40k


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just ordered a Patriot torqx 128Gb SSD.  I can not wait to see how this performs.  Has some great specs to it.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> here's my 3dmark stable OC...
> 
> 
> i'll run 3dmark again since its not included in the pic
> ...



I like that voltage for the Mhz, 
would you be able to run that on air or do you think that 
it only managable under water. With this hot weather i find on my 24/7 system
I am using speedstep and keeping he cores as cool as possible since i am on just air for the moment.
but i am planning to put it in a LIAN LI PC-A05NB Black Aluminum ATX Mini Tower and i might 
try a cpu only loop with a PA120.1 and the HK 3.0
i'm still on the fence to do it or not, the next couple of days will tell the tale.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2009)

i stopped using the MM case and cases in general due to the heat buildup inside.

i just run my setup in open air on my techstation. no extra fans unless im benching the video cards. 

i think it would run on air but it may have some BSODs every few runs on benches due to heat. 

i keep it pretty fridgid in my apt. ... around 68f or so. 

i would give you a test on air but im done with air cooling LOL!

and the question about the misreadings....

its a bug in the software when 32bit apps are used in 64bit OS. 

this is a different psu im using but i cannot comment on it at this time. i WILL be able to comment on it later this week and it may be something a few of you are interested in.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Just ordered a Patriot torqx 128Gb SSD.  I can not wait to see how this performs.  Has some great specs to it.



why not 2 ssds in raid? would produce FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR better performance than a single drive.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2009)

wolf said:


> you mean, So say we all?
> 
> And @ Fits, looks like if you were running those 295's at your max oc.... your withing tasting distance of 40k



max OC on my 295s is 736core and i believe 1300 or so on mem but not in combination.

this is actually my OC i ran in the 42k run i did a while back.

EDIT: heres the max OC... http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/Capture031.jpg


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 12, 2009)

For the price a single 128gb was the best bet I thought.  I would pay the same price for the single 128gb as I would for 2 30gb drives.  I plan on adding another one later when I get some more money.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 13, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> For the price a single 128gb was the best bet I thought.  I would pay the same price for the single 128gb as I would for 2 30gb drives.  I plan on adding another one later when I get some more money.



Ehm , I think that SSD has a bad controller and very poor I/O performance.
You know it's just not all about the GB's.

Furthermore:

F8 final bios for gigabyte UD5 and Extreme are released. http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2958#anchor_os


Improve PCIe/Memory compatibility

Some user experiences with F8 @ xtremesystems



rge said:


> yeah the 950 you still have to get lucky in vcore lottery, just not as lucky in bclk/qpi/vtt lottery, since you can run with higher multi.  But there are i920 that OC better than mine...I got 950 so when winter comes I can get 5+ just with "chilled" water, unless I decide to bite the bullet sooner and try ln2.
> 
> regarding pcie improved...maybe.  I always froze at or above 103.3 on earlier bioses, now I freeze at 104.0 (using set fsb), 103.7 is stable 103.9 is kinda.  My bclk made it to 230.7 before freezing, maybe 231 with tinkering just did quick test need to head back to work, whereas before 229 froze, so if it is an improvement and not just variability, it is a baby step improvement on mine.  Though I did not try tinkering with volts much...



Maby I can get 4,8Ghz now



orig3n said:


> i have to say im impressed with this F8 bios, i just upgraded from F7 and the board now boots much quicker now with ACHI and RAID enabled
> 
> I enabled XHD aswell, no idea what it does and havn't seen an improvement in HDtach or anything but it works so i left it on :up:
> 
> For some reason my 1866C7GT would'nt run at 1866 with the F7 bios either, all good with this F8 release






Lsdmeasap said:


> Yes there is an issue with all USB Keyboards, and I do believe this affects the whole X58 series.  I had passed this info along during the last few beta's but my contact has been super busy and must not have gotten the Info to the BIOS engineers in time, or they forgot?  I won't be able to say for sure though until after the 31st when he is back in the office.
> 
> Hopefully Hicookie reads this and passes this along to the BIOS Engineers, if anyone speaks with him on a regular basis they might want to remind him to let them know so it can be fixed in the next round of beta's.  I do believe JZ is letting them know about the issue, but anyone else that can also remind them it would be greatly appreciated as I reminded them a few times and they forgot it seems.
> 
> XHD SATA Support is simply RAID, they just renamed the function due to upcoming SATA3.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 14, 2009)

What drive?  The Pat. Torqx?  

I have not even bothered with the newer BIOS due to the USB keyboard bug I had with F8E, the F8D are working well for me but when the big is gone I think I will try the new ones.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2009)

Heyeayuh! Note the temps  On air!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090814/i7 @ Stock 0.896V Stable.jpg
> 
> Heyeayuh! Note the temps  On air!



0.896v


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah man thats awesome, lets push for 4ghz under 1v!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey it's thanks to you dude. I'd be nowhere without your help and suggestions!


----------



## mudkip (Aug 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 0.896v



You never complimented me , cheater


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

mudkip said:


> You never complimented me , cheater



dude, yes I did.  I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I didn't


----------



## wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

low volts are fun 

time to reboot and see what how low i can run stock speed 

My Kudos go to mudkip, I want your 920


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2009)

4GHz on EVERYTHING AUTO!!!!


----------



## wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

yeah see thats not overly great.... however  NOTHING to sneeze at, 4ghz brah!

For instance I dont mind my i7 to have nearly the best speed to vcore ratio on TPU, and i get 4200 stable with 1.35v set in bios.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2009)

But this was with EVERYTHING on AUTO. Even vCore. And it just booted NO problem. This board fucking ROX.


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> But this was with EVERYTHING on AUTO. Even vCore. And it just booted NO problem. This board fucking ROX.



 Now lets fine tune it!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2009)

Tomorrow. This is enough excitement for one night. I have a sheistload of pics of the build, too.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, yes I did.  I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I didn't





Ok still love ya 

Good night sweet prince


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Tomorrow. This is enough excitement for one night. I have a sheistload of pics of the build, too.



Lol alright I guess  Tomorrow then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Ok still love ya
> 
> Good night sweet prince



after this post I wonder what people think of me 


@ danishdevil

Good job bro, im sure you can work that vcore down a lot at 4ghz, but why not see how high you can go with just that vcore


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm gonna run it undervolted for 20 times at max RAM. Bookstik told me about conditioning the CPU. Never heard of it, but I guess it's worth a try


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm gonna run it undervolted for 20 times at max RAM. Bookstik told me about conditioning the CPU. Never heard of it, but I guess it's worth a try



so how does that work again?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2009)

Lower the voltage until you get the lowest you can run stable at stock speeds, then burn it for a few hours, then up the voltage a tad and get your max oc, then repeat until you get a great OC.

It used to run at .88V stock speeds no problem, but now it's having trouble doing so at just under .9, so I think it's actually killing it. I'm just doing 3.5GHz at stock volts right now, everything else set to auto.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 14, 2009)

You have to put it in the corner and barely feed it. That way when it grows up it's all like   to anything that gets in it's way. 

After reading that, I realize I need to go to bed.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> after this post I wonder what people think of me



You're a pretty cool guy , that's what people will think


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> 4GHz on EVERYTHING AUTO!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090814/Capture003.jpg



see... this is what i been saying for months.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> see... this is what i been saying for months.



I knew you'd jump in on that


----------



## trt740 (Aug 14, 2009)

*okay all you rampage extreme II users 1504 bios is out*

and with it is release every bug this board had is gone and all kinds of additional tweaks have been added to help your overclocking. I'm hitting 4.4ghz on air with it now.   http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=Rampage II Extreme


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 15, 2009)

What additional tweaks have been added?

JJ, how are you liking that Triton 88? I've been looking at it but havn't seen anyone or any good reviews of it.

Craigleberry, is are you fans setup to pull air in the back and push it toward the front? I saw a very indepth review of the IFX-14, can't find it now, that messed around with fan config, low speed, high speed, and multi fan. The consensus was:

1 lower speed/non high pressure fan, place at very front. Putting in middle actually hurt temps
2 lower speed/non high pressure fans, front and middle. Any other arrangement hurt temps.
1 high speed/high pressure fan, place in middle. Is able to pull air through front array unlike other 1 fan setup.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm saying goodbye to this thread, currently running my new Phenom II X3 720


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 16, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> What additional tweaks have been added?
> 
> JJ, how are you liking that Triton 88? I've been looking at it but havn't seen anyone or any good reviews of it.
> 
> ...





The problem I have is with m ambiant temps affecting the cpu temps.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I'm saying goodbye to this thread, currently running my new Phenom II X3 720



haha we're going to miss you 

maby you can unlock the X3?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I'm saying goodbye to this thread, currently running my new Phenom II X3 720



you can still stop by and have a chat with the coolest folks on earth 


Good luck with the new rig, i've been trying to join AMD again for a while and I will eventually, but I'm keeping the i7 rig if I do


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

Guess what I just got to play with!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Guess what I just got to play with!!!
> 
> http://xtreview.com/images/EVGA X58 SLI LE.jpg



Damn that's black!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

looks awesome DD 

Any tweaking with it yet?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

Hasn't even shipped to me yet  Just paid for it about 12hrs ago.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=657264


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=657264



  unreal!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2009)

im gettin this...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

I wants one too!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im gettin this...
> 
> http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/mac/articles/GigabyteComputex2009/8.jpg



That's the board I want when I finally make the jump to X58


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 18, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> The problem I have is with m ambiant temps affecting the cpu temps.



Found it! Is what used to be digit-life: http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/premium5-coolers-shootout-may2k9-part1-p9.html

Apparently a Moscow based site and this is the English version.


----------



## kickbass4777 (Aug 18, 2009)

whats the max temp for a  i7 920? mine hits 70ish with a mugen 2 cooler


----------



## kickbass4777 (Aug 18, 2009)

during prime 95 that is , norm 44 idle 55 gaming


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

kickbass4777 said:


> whats the max temp for a  i7 920? mine hits 70ish with a mugen 2 cooler



I've done over 90ºc back on stock cooler, absolute max is 100ºc I believe.  However to me, stay under 80ºc, perfect is under 70ºc.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im gettin this...
> 
> http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/mac/articles/GigabyteComputex2009/8.jpg



Just sold mine  Great board.

Still have an EK waterblockset for it if you'd like?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2009)

no thrackan you didnt.

that boards not out yet.

u sold your x58-ud5

thats a x58a-ud5 with 24 phase power and lot of other new features.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no thrackan you didnt.
> 
> that boards not out yet.
> 
> ...



Turns out I'm blind!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2009)

its ok.

to me the new board looks like it has less clutter.

kinda looks like its missing something but its actually got more features.

it has sata 6gb, usb3.0, b3 x58 chip, and several other things.

max bclk is 235-250 depending on cooling now


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome board man, looking forward to seeing how the new stepping performs.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 18, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> JJ, how are you liking that Triton 88? I've been looking at it but havn't seen anyone or any good reviews of it.



Cooler is too noisy for me at maximum speed. But, after the new firmware F8 CPU temperature became ~15C no load , and the cooler never reaches 2100 revolutions. I installed an additional fan (1600rpm) and is now working well (in my opinion). Comfortable silence.





Settings:
HT off
CPU Vcore 1.4625V
Load Line Calibration ON
QPI/Vtt  1.495V
Case closed
Prime blend testing;


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

good job sheridan, you tried to lower the vcore?  you should be able to go lower stable


----------



## mudkip (Aug 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im gettin this...
> 
> http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/mac/articles/GigabyteComputex2009/8.jpg



When it comes out I'll buy it immediately! 

Looks so f'ing good. 24 phase power , I wonder if that really does improve my overclocks. If it requires less voltage to overclock then it's good , but i don't think the 24 phase power will help that much.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 19, 2009)

-nvm- lol


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2009)

mudkip said:


> When it comes out I'll buy it immediately!
> 
> Looks so f'ing good. 24 phase power , I wonder if that really does improve my overclocks. If it requires less voltage to overclock then it's good , but i don't think the 24 phase power will help that much.



The extra phases add stability to the voltage.  Each phase is a wave, so after the first one peaks, the next one is supposed to peak, then the next, etc. until there are 24 waves that take place before the first wave starts to peak again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

24 phase, thats insane, sounds mighty powerful!


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 19, 2009)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> Cooler is too noisy for me at maximum speed. But, after the new firmware F8 CPU temperature became ~15C no load , and the cooler never reaches 2100 revolutions. I installed an additional fan (1600rpm) and is now working well (in my opinion). Comfortable silence.
> 
> http://keep4u.ru/imgs/b/2009/08/18/ef/ef2e5c4d23aa98fed3d16953085223ea.jpg
> Settings:
> ...



Question: How much do temps rise with HT on? If not much, that's insane. I might just jump on that and change out the stock fan and maybe add one on the front. I'm thinking some NB 1800rpm fans.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Question: How much do temps rise with HT on? If not much, that's insane. I might just jump on that and change out the stock fan and maybe add one on the front. I'm thinking some NB 1800rpm fans.



HT can add up to about 8-10ºc


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks CP

OK JJ, where do you live?

I can't find anyone selling it here in the US even though I find all kinds of press news from the end of last year. I also only can find a handful of reviews too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Thanks CP
> 
> OK JJ, where do you live?
> 
> I can't find anyone selling it here in the US even though I find all kinds of press news from the end of last year. I also only can find a handful of reviews too.



NP, temp increase might be less, but I just went a little higher. I experience about 4-5ºc.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 19, 2009)

That's really insane he is getting those temps at those volts with that cooler. I think I might still wait to see how that new Noutca twin tower cooler does. Suppose to come out in September. Seemingly, like everything else related to computer hardware.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> That's really insane he is getting those temps at those volts with that cooler. I think I might still wait to see how that new Noutca twin tower cooler does. Suppose to come out in September. Seemingly, like everything else related to computer hardware.



September is the month to waste all those savings


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 19, 2009)

Got any extra for me. 

I didn't realize how much paying back school loans would suck. Can I file taxes early, for next year, so I can get an advance from the feds?


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> HT can add up to about 8-10ºc


That's right.




mastrdrver said:


> Question: How much do temps rise with HT on? If not much, that's insane. I might just jump on that and change out the stock fan and maybe add one on the front. I'm thinking some NB 1800rpm fans.



CPU VCore 1.48125V needs for stable 8 threads mode  








mastrdrver said:


> I can't find anyone selling it here in the US...



I do not know, maybe the company has stopped producing this model. In my opinion, this cooler is not better and no worse than other models at a cost of approximately $ 50.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 19, 2009)

Currently running this







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663088


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

awesome low voltage mudkip


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 20, 2009)

GREAT voltage mudkip. You got my low voltage beat.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 20, 2009)

When does the x58a come out onto the market?  I am liking the board and I thought it would have been out by the beginning of August.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 20, 2009)

probably after the big P55 launches


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think that setup will be a big hit for some.  I will wait until the new 32nm 6 core i7's which seem to be out in 6 to 8 months I believe.  4.0ghz on 6 cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

this is where i'm at right now with my new D0

I have only upped the BCLK with this new CPU, using same settings from my C0.  I only dropped the RAM from 2:8 to 2:6 to allow for stability.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 21, 2009)

someone needs a ud5 dont they?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101820


----------



## Super Sarge (Aug 21, 2009)

Here are my settings Air Cooled
Here are my settings
C1E Disabled
Intel VT Tech Disabled
CPU TM Function enabled
Execute Disabled Bit Disabled 
Intel Speed Step Disabled
Intel C-State Tech Disabled
AI Over clock Manual at multi of 20
Bclk Freq  201 for 4.016 GHZ 
Dram Freq DDR3 1606 MHz
Ram Timings 9 9 9  24
CPU Voltage 1.26+ 
QPI Voltage 1.26+ I always set the QPI to the same as the CPU 
Dram Voltage 1.7 (Remember this has to be within .5 of the CPU voltage) 
MB is an ASUS P6T Deluxe V2
Memory is super talent 12800 DDR3 
Video Card is GeForce GTX 260
All Other settings are on AUTO
Here is screen shot of settings
http://i26.tinypic.com/s6oi12.jpg


----------



## mudkip (Aug 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> this is where i'm at right now with my new D0
> 
> I have only upped the BCLK with this new CPU, using same settings from my C0.  I only dropped the RAM from 2:8 to 2:6 to allow for stability.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090821/Capture083.jpg



nice nice beastmaster


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

mudkip said:


> nice nice beastmaster





i'm going to try higher this weekend once I get the rig dusted off again, the rad and all.  temps are getting a little higher than they should.  Time to bring out the air compressor


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm having one hell of a time getting 4.0 to be 100% stable. Its funny because I can boot up at 4.2-4.4 and run benches, but can't get 4.0 fully stable yet it will play games and bench all day long. This calls for a WTFMATE.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

That's with the chip I got you? Sorry to hear that man  What batch is yours? I think I got a similar one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

johnny, is yours a D0?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a D0. I got it from MC for him.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> It's a D0. I got it from MC for him.



4ghz should not be a problem at all man.  Dont know whats your difficulty unless you just dont have a good CPU, but damn thats weird.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

Rumors are that some of the 390 and 391 batches clock just like C0's, but my 390 undervolts like a charm, so it should hopefully be able to clock well. We'll see soon enough 

If anybody wants to help me get used to X58 clocking, hit me up on IM's.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 21, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm having one hell of a time getting 4.0 to be 100% stable. Its funny because I can boot up at 4.2-4.4 and run benches, but can't get 4.0 fully stable yet it will play games and bench all day long. This calls for a WTFMATE.



Are you trying to use the 20x multi?

I just tried real quick at lunch and for me to go from 19x205 to 20x205 on my chip required my volts to jump from 1.225 to 1.3. I've had similar problems trying to use a 20x multi with my chip. For some reason it takes an insane amount of volts to get it to work. I can use the 21x multi with only a step or two above whatever the 20x ends up needing.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm having one hell of a time getting 4.0 to be 100% stable. Its funny because I can boot up at 4.2-4.4 and run benches, but can't get 4.0 fully stable yet it will play games and bench all day long. This calls for a WTFMATE.



I have been told the 19x multiplier with I7 chips requires the least voltage when overclocking and that's been my experience. For some reason they like 19x.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 22, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I have been told the 19x multiplier with I7 chips requires the least voltage when overclocking and that's been my experience. For some reason they like 19x.



That doesn't for me , i7 + 21x


----------



## t_ski (Aug 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm having one hell of a time getting 4.0 to be 100% stable. Its funny because I can boot up at 4.2-4.4 and run benches, but can't get 4.0 fully stable yet it will play games and bench all day long. This calls for a WTFMATE.



Fit says it's all in the VTT.  Try bumping it up a little?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Fit says it's all in the VTT.  Try bumping it up a little?



I heard this from someone, probably from Fit himself, not sure though.

But VTT should be equal or less than vcore, not greater.  I usually match it to the vcore.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2009)

i'd need to know the details before i could comment.

whats the voltages looking like?

also...

at ~4-4.2ghz is the point where i recommend dropping the mem multi and raising the uncore to give more stability while still keeping similar bandwidth/performance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i'd need to know the details before i could comment.
> 
> whats the voltages looking like?
> 
> ...



that's what I did.  My C0 crunched at 3.8 Ghz 1.32v so I had my mem at 2:8.  But now with the D0 the mem is at 2:6 and CPU at 4.3 GHz 1.317v.  I have however not raised the uncore.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I heard this from someone, probably from *Fit* himself, not sure though.





t_ski said:


> *Fit* says it's all in the VTT.  Try bumping it up a little?



You're kidding, right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

t_ski said:


> You're kidding, right?



not sure why you say that?


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 22, 2009)

I turned off HT since it helps with gaming, but I think this is enough for HT on. I've got this right now that I just got done playing about 3hrs of COD WAW mp without a problem:







I could go tighter on the memory, but its not needed for 24/7.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 22, 2009)

Because it *was* Fit.

Either you're messing with me or I'm too tired.  Probably both.  Good night...


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmmmmm, sleeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Because it *was* Fit.
> 
> Either you're messing with me or I'm too tired.  Probably both.  Good night...



well now that I come to think about it, it was binge.  I'm sure fit has said it, but the post that I remembered was from binge.  I think when he came back from that overclocking session he and SV had.  that he posted like a few tips and feedback.


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 24, 2009)

I need to get my cooling sorted out for some higher stable overclocks, but I think it's looking pretty good so far.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 24, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> I need to get my cooling sorted out for some higher stable overclocks, but I think it's looking pretty good so far.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090823/4200MHz LinX Stable 2.jpg



Dah, Dah, Dah, OOOOO!!!, Dah !!!did you post a overclocking screen shot because your desktop is blinding me and has my Hard Drive,  well spinning up!!!! Them there are some Mammary Glands!!!!


----------



## mudkip (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it just me, or did some post disappeared?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

metalracer on purposely put the windows to the left to reveal the wallpaper.  Bastard!!!  I won't be able to sleep tonight lol


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 24, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Is it just me, or did some post disappeared?



 I think its you. Sleeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 24, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> ...but I think it's looking pretty good so far.



I think we can all agree on that.  Give us a name to google


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 24, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> I need to get my cooling sorted out for some higher stable overclocks, but I think it's looking pretty good so far.


  90C on water cooling??


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yah 90 degrees is way hot for such a low Vcore, but if you are using a bad cooling setup it can be understandable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

i hit 90ºc when I was running my 120.1 from Koolance, for little rad, just couldn't take it


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah this MCR220 is a little weak for this i7, but I cranked the fans on high and its doing better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Yeah this MCR220 is a little weak for this i7, but I cranked the fans on high and its doing better.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090824/4200MHz LinX Stable.jpg



not bad metal racer, you need a HW Labs GTX480 like me


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 25, 2009)

CP is the HW Labs GTX480 compatible with the Swiftech MCB120 Radbox?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> CP is the HW Labs GTX480 compatible with the Swiftech MCB120 Radbox?



I had mine on a radbox. I just took off the radbox.  The rad is heavy, but the box holds it in place pretty steady.  Had it for a pretty long time like that.

Are you going to be needing a radbox?


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 25, 2009)

I already have a radbox, but man that rad is a monster.

I'm going to take some measurements tonight to see if I can mount it to my tower.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> I already have a radbox, but man that rad is a monster.
> 
> I'm going to take some measurements tonight to see if I can mount it to my tower.



ok dude, just asking, I would have hooked you up .  Let me know if you can mount it to the tower, that'll be sweet!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Metal Racer, YHPM..


----------



## HammerON (Aug 25, 2009)

OC my i7 rig 4 days ago to the current settings with no problems. However I have to go in an adjust my memory timming 
Plus I should be able to lower the Core Voltage....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah, you should be able to go lower on vcore.  You have the MCH strap set to Auto in the BIOS?


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 26, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Yeah this MCR220 is a little weak for this i7, but I cranked the fans on high and its doing better.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090824/4200MHz LinX Stable.jpg



not to many rads can handle the heat coming off that monitor


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> not to many rads can handle the heat coming off that monitor



That's the quote of the day right there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

SV that was a good one!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, you should be able to go lower on vcore.  You have the MCH strap set to Auto in the BIOS?



I will have to check ~ thanks

Okay ~ checked and MCH strap is on Auto. Adjusted memory and lowered vcore to 1.294:
So far so good


----------



## HammerON (Aug 26, 2009)

Over 4 GHz with 1.29 vcore:


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 26, 2009)

Now that is nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I will have to check ~ thanks
> 
> Okay ~ checked and MCH strap is on Auto. Adjusted memory and lowered vcore to 1.294:
> So far so good
> ...



yeah when my MCH strap is set on AUTO is sets them like yours, really loose timings.

I wonder how much voltage I need for 4ghz.  This is my current setting, passed LinX and has been crunching for about 10 hours now.

3.8 Ghz @ 1.152v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

dammit Paul!  Where the hell did you get this CPU from, outer space?  This thing is amazing if you ask me!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit Paul!  Where the hell did you get this CPU from, outer space?  This thing is amazing if you ask me!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090826/Capture101.jpg



Go ahead CP, keep twisting the knife... I kinda regret selling/trading it to you, but hell the extra cash is helping to buy another i7 cruncher, so it's all good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Go ahead CP, keep twisting the knife... I kinda regret selling/trading it to you, but hell the extra cash is helping to buy another i7 cruncher, so it's all good.



I don't mean it in a bad way, i'm just going to make sure I buy my next one where you bought this one


----------



## mudkip (Aug 27, 2009)

*Hugs the beastmaster and paulieg*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

you actually put that in your sig?    I know like three members already who have some of my quotes in their sigs.  What can I say


----------



## mudkip (Aug 27, 2009)

ofcourse! it's special what you say to me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> ofcourse! it's special what you say to me



  ain't it to everybody?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ain't it to everybody?



man, I just got this damn CPU to 4 Ghz still at same voltage, once I finish browsing, i'll run LinX again, so far its crunching, but if it passes LinX, i'll send Paul another $50


I was just kidding as I am broke as hell right now


----------



## mudkip (Aug 27, 2009)

what's the bios voltage for 4Ghz?

You might have a better chip than me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> what's the bios voltage for 4Ghz?
> 
> You might have a better chip than me



not sure, but in windows its 1.141v


----------



## mudkip (Aug 27, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=675879


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=675879
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/675879.png



good job bro, it'll be tits if that was stable though.  Mine failed at pass 9/10.  I'll give it a go tomorrow, need to hit the sack


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah when my MCH strap is set on AUTO is sets them like yours, really loose timings.
> 
> I wonder how much voltage I need for 4ghz.  This is my current setting, passed LinX and has been crunching for about 10 hours now.
> 
> ...



I came home from work and found my computer stuck in re-boot
Lowered it back down to 3.98 at 1.317V. I don't know how long it was down for, but it sucks as I am trying to gain some crunching ground 

I think I will just leave it alone for awhile

CP ~ Nice job on the low volts! That is really amazing and I hope it remains stable for ya...........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I came home from work and found my computer stuck in re-boot
> Lowered it back down to 3.98 at 1.317V. I don't know how long it was down for, but it sucks as I am trying to gain some crunching ground
> 
> I think I will just leave it alone for awhile
> ...



you wanna fill out the below template and I'll see how I can help you out bro.  If you can  


CPU ( 920 )

CPU Clock Ratio 
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)
CPU Uncore Frequency (MHz)
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) 

Memory Feature
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled )
Memory Frequency 
Channel Interleave Setting
Rank Interleave Setting
Parameters
tCL Setting
tRCD Setting
tRP Setting
tRAS Setting
tRFC Setting
Command Rate

Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control
CPU VCore
CPU VTT Voltage 
CPU PLL VCore 
DIMM Voltage
DIMM DQ Vref 
QPI PLL VCore 
IOH VCore 
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage
ICH VCore 
PWM Frequency

CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep
Turbo Mode Function
CxE Function
Execute Disable Bit 
Virtualization Technology
Logical Processor Setting
Intel HT Technology
Active Processor Cores
QPI Settings
QPI Control Settings
QPI Link Fast Mode
QPI Frequency Selection


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

well, after 56 posts from this morning till now, I will go to bed.  If I was not inactive for almost my first year after becoming a member on here, what the hell would I be averaging per day post wise?   Shit, thats a bit of posting.  I got the first page of my posts all from today (40), and 16 from the next page.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, after 56 posts from this morning till now, I will go to bed.  If I was not inactive for almost my first year after becoming a member on here, what the hell would I be averaging per day post wise?   Shit, thats a bit of posting.  I got the first page of my posts all from today (40), and 16 from the next page.



good lord man... you are a machine.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 27, 2009)

he's the beastmaster


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you wanna fill out the below template and I'll see how I can help you out bro.  If you can
> 
> 
> CPU ( 920 )
> ...



CPU Clock Ratio 			20x (States 21x in CPUz)
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)		190
CPU Uncore Frequency (MHz)	Auto
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )	Disabled
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) 		100

Memory Feature
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled )	Enabled
Memory Frequency 		Auto (Target 1522)
Channel Interleave Setting		6 way
Rank Interleave Setting		4 Way
Parameters				
tCL Setting			8
tRCD Setting			8
tRP Setting			8
tRAS Setting			24
tRFC Setting			88	
Command Rate			1T

Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control		W/out VDroop
CPU VCore			1.300V
CPU VTT Voltage 			Auto
CPU PLL VCore 			Auto
DIMM Voltage			1.65
DIMM DQ Vref 			+0mV
QPI PLL VCore 			1.300V
IOH VCore 			Auto
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage		Auto
ICH VCore 			Auto
PWM Frequency			????

CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep			Disabled
Turbo Mode Function		Enabled
CxE Function			Disabled
Execute Disable Bit 		Enabled
Virtualization Technology		Disabled
Logical Processor Setting
Intel HT Technology		Enabled
Active Processor Cores		All
QPI Settings				
QPI Control Settings		Enabled
QPI Link Fast Mode			Enabled
QPI Frequency Selection		Auto

Dummy O.C.			Disabled
Extreme Cooling			Disabled

Thanks for asking ~ hope this helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> good lord man... you are a machine.



I guess


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

HammerON said:


> CPU Clock Ratio 			20x (States 21x in CPUz)
> CPU Host Frequency (MHz)		190
> CPU Uncore Frequency (MHz)	Auto
> Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )	Disabled
> ...




ok first off thanks for filling this out.  Couple of things I notice.  My response is in *bold red*

1-CPU Uncore Frequency (MHz) Auto   *set it at x16*

2-Memory Frequency Auto (Target 1522)   *set it at 2:6 for now, once you find stable CPU overclock, you can try to go higher on it. (2:8).  *

3-CPU VCore 1.300V-* this is ok*
CPU VTT Voltage Auto - *set manually.  Default should be 1.20v.  You need to be within .45v of the DIMM voltage.  DIMM is set to 1.65v, this might need a bit more headroom when the voltages flunctuate, set VTT to +50mv or +100 and see how much it is.  Try to keep it the same or less than vcore.*
CPU PLL VCore Auto - *1.8v works the best for me, too much can also be bad, just as too low also.  Auto is fine for now.*
DIMM Voltage 1.65 - *with the divider at 2:6 (#2) try lower, RAM will be less overclocked now*
DIMM DQ Vref +0mV -* i've never touched this*
QPI PLL VCore 1.300V -* ok, but you can push more, but should be fine.**
IOH VCore Auto - auto is fine for me at this clock, however sometimes this can make the difference between stability and no stability.  1.275-1.3v works best for me.*
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage Auto - *auto is great*
ICH VCore Auto - *auto works*
PWM Frequency ???? -* your board dont have this?  Ir un mine at 800
*

4-CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep Disabled -* good*
Turbo Mode Function Enabled -* good*
CxE Function Disabled - *good*
Execute Disable Bit Enabled -* i run it disabled*
Virtualization Technology *Disabled*
Logical Processor Setting
Intel HT Technology Enabled
Active Processor Cores All
QPI Settings
QPI Control Settings Enabled
QPI Link Fast Mode Enabled
QPI Frequency Selection Auto -* select 4,800 gt/s*


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2009)

CP ~

I really appreciate your help with this. I am not yet used to EVGA (always used ASUS before) or the X58 MB. I am off work now but have to go to volleyball practice. I coach at a local high school.
So I will definitely will be trying this when I get home tonight
Again, many thanks


----------



## t_ski (Aug 28, 2009)

Gonna be a long night...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 28, 2009)

and you say im crazy.

maybe you should send that cpu over here for a break in period.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 28, 2009)

We all know you're crazy, but you're still welcome to drop by and tweak sometime 

Bad part is I have been waiting about 3 hours for my 1TB eSATA drive to format so I can ghost my stuff over to it before I install Win7 x64 Ultimate on the 2 SSD's...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

HammerON said:


> CP ~
> 
> I really appreciate your help with this. I am not yet used to EVGA (always used ASUS before) or the X58 MB. I am off work now but have to go to volleyball practice. I coach at a local high school.
> So I will definitely will be trying this when I get home tonight
> Again, many thanks




no problem bro, keep me posted.  X58 sure can be tricky!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

My latest stable settings, I messed up setting the voltage, so I set it too high.  I did 3.9 Ghz stable at 1.141v so I was going to set just a bit higher, but messed up.  I'll see how high 1.21v go though


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 28, 2009)

TSKI....

lock and load, lets see some overclockin


----------



## t_ski (Aug 28, 2009)

First, we boot and make sure it's good to go 






However, my master plan has been twarted though, as the ghost was on it's way to taking 48 hours to copy, and that was at a nice 80 Mb/s pace  I had to get the CPU in tonight before Paulie kills me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

t_ski said:


> First, we boot and make sure it's good to go
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090828/965.jpg
> 
> However, my master plan has been twarted though, as the ghost was on it's way to taking 48 hours to copy, and that was at a nice 80 Mb/s pace  I had to get the CPU in tonight before Paulie kills me



congrats man.  Its up and running.  Looking forward to some good results


----------



## t_ski (Aug 28, 2009)

Going to have to call it a night though.  I'm the tech on call this week and I'm already up 2.5 hours passed my bedtime.  5:30am comes awefully early with no sleep.  However, I'm glad I was up, since I got a page 20 minutes ago


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Going to have to call it a night though.  I'm the tech on call this week and I'm already up 2.5 hours passed my bedtime.  5:30am comes awefully early with no sleep.  However, I'm glad I was up, since I got a page 20 minutes ago



dammit man!   Well keep us posted on your progress dude


----------



## HammerON (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no problem bro, keep me posted.  X58 sure can be tricky!



Thanks CP for your help!

I changed settings to what you suggested and raised core speed to 4.02 GHz.
Also downloaded and ran LinX:


----------



## mudkip (Aug 28, 2009)

use more memory when running linx , this is hardly a stress test lol


----------



## HammerON (Aug 28, 2009)

mudkip said:


> use more memory when running linx , this is hardly a stress test lol



It was late last night when I did this and totally missed the memory listed :shadedshu

Thanks mudkip


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got some testing to do this weekend (finally have some free time this weekend). 4.2 here I come GDI!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Thanks CP for your help!
> 
> I changed settings to what you suggested and raised core speed to 4.02 GHz.
> Also downloaded and ran LinX:



good job bro 



mudkip said:


> use more memory when running linx , this is hardly a stress test lol



Yeah, try to use like half of the memroy you have at least.  I do about 25 minutes of it



johnnyfiive said:


> I've got some testing to do this weekend (finally have some free time this weekend). 4.2 here I come GDI!





Good luck Johnny


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 29, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Thanks CP for your help!
> 
> I changed settings to what you suggested and raised core speed to 4.02 GHz.
> Also downloaded and ran LinX:



You might try raising a voltage setting a notch or two if you get the same variations from one pass to the next. In my experience, when you have the right voltages, your variance should be very, very small. In the other of less than .05 GFlops when doing runs using roughly 4700 - 4800mb of memory.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2009)

stock


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2009)

t_ski said:


> We all know you're crazy, but you're still welcome to drop by and tweak sometime
> 
> Bad part is I have been waiting about 3 hours for my 1TB eSATA drive to format so I can ghost my stuff over to it before I install Win7 x64 Ultimate on the 2 SSD's...



Why would you have to wait 3 hours for a format? Quick format, ftw!!!! The only time I've ever had to do a full format, is when I changed from HFS+ to NTFS.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2009)

Quick format doesn't get rid of the files, it only deletes the tables' entries of where the files are.  I've seen a few instances where it created some problems.

The problem was the drive was not configured for SATA 2 and was in the external enclosure.  Should have gone much faster


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 30, 2009)

When is everyone giving the PCIe voltage a bump off the IOH?

I was having problems with reboots with BClk over 200. I upped the PCIe to 103 but only partly solved the problem. I started trying to bump other voltages slightly one at a time and bumping the IOH PCIe to 1.54v seems to have fixed my problem. I've noticed a couple other things that it seems to have helped too hence the question.

At 211 BClk without a problem. Trying to shoot for 19x211 since that multi seems to require less volts to get stable. Only time will tell.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 30, 2009)

Flashed my Gigabyte X58 UD5 to ''Extreme''

Pretty awesome


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Aug 30, 2009)

mudkip said:


> ..... Flashed my Gigabyte X58 UD5 to ''Extreme''
> 
> Pretty awesome



How did you manage that? more details please..... looks f"£$king awesome to me...!!!!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol, I think the only different between the UD5 and the Extreme is its heatsink.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Lol, I think the only different between the UD5 and the Extreme is its heatsink.



Kinda like the difference between the Maximus Formula and the Rampage Formula was just the name silk screened on the board. lol.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 31, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Lol, I think the only different between the UD5 and the Extreme is its heatsink.



Correct.

Instructions for flashing Gigabyte X58 UD5 to Extreme:

1. Create a bootable USBstick
2. Download Extreme bios and SPIFLASH.
3. Extract the bios and SPIFLASH on the usbstick.
4. Boot from your USB stick and type this: SPIFFLASH.EXE ex58ex.f9a , and then hit enter (could be any bios but in this case f9a).
5 Spiflash will ask you if you really want to flash it , just press y and let it flash , after finishing the flash spiflash will ask you to reboot.
6. Boot your pc and check your motherboard in cpu-z


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you flash back to ud5 if it fails/is worse? 

Just checking...


----------



## mudkip (Aug 31, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Can you flash back to ud5 if it fails/is worse?
> 
> Just checking...



Yes you can , via Q-flash


----------



## HammerON (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay ~ tired of air-cooled and decided to buy this cpu wb:





Anybody use this block?


----------



## Binge (Sep 4, 2009)

Nope. it's not that great for the i7.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 4, 2009)

Get a Heatkiller!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay ~ tired of air-cooled and decided to buy this cpu wb:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090904/sidewindercomputers_2069_172138.jpg
> 
> Anybody use this block?



Yes, I have used this one and it works just fine.


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 4, 2009)

So, after months of trying to get 4 GHz stable, I have finally arrived at it All I had to do was to update my bios

I do have some questions. Would you guys consider it worth it if my temps reached 87.2 C (1.45V) during five runs of IntelBurnTest, and if I have to have my DRAM voltage at 1.66V?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 4, 2009)

dude, 51 is nothing! fricking ninja edits


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 4, 2009)

I am sorry, it was 87.2 C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay ~ tired of air-cooled and decided to buy this cpu wb:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090904/sidewindercomputers_2069_172138.jpg
> 
> Anybody use this block?



I have the gtz the regular one, not great on i7, but if you got the rest of the components to back it up, you are fine


----------



## HammerON (Sep 4, 2009)

I notice that the Northbridge gets hot and was wondering if it would be worth getting a water block for it as well. Any advice? Is it worth it?
By the way I am using the motherboard in the System Specs: EVGA X58 SLI LE
Thanks~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I notice that the Northbridge gets hot and was wondering if it would be worth getting a water block for it as well. Any advice? Is it worth it?
> By the way I am using the motherboard in the System Specs: EVGA X58 SLI LE
> Thanks~



how hot does yours get?


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 5, 2009)

I guess I should redo my question. Is it worth being at 4 GHz 24/7 if i have to set my cpu voltage to 1.448v and I reach 87 C during stress testing?


----------



## Binge (Sep 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how hot does yours get?



That's a good question, 30-50C is pretty normal.



dcf-joe said:


> I guess I should redo my question. Is it worth being at 4 GHz 24/7 if i have to set my cpu voltage to 1.448v and I reach 87 C during stress testing?



Are you on water?


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 5, 2009)

yes i am


----------



## HammerON (Sep 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how hot does yours get?



I will have to wait to tell you as I cannot remember and I am currently at my parent's house in Anchorage. I did leave both rigs crunching while I am gone though


----------



## Binge (Sep 5, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> yes i am




dcf... I would not be comfortable with my cpu getting that hot, but more importantly people on air have those same temperatures!  I have no idea what's going on with your chip/loop, but something is at fault here for those outrageous temps (my C0 with 1.4V @ 4.2GHz would never get that hot) and you should ask yourself what you can do to figure out what's going on.

It's a matter of comfort.  If you want it to last... take better care of it and drop the OC, but if you just want to use the chip until you feel something better will come out in say 2 years time then there's really no need to change anything if anything less is below your preference.

Rock on buddy


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> yes i am



I have to agree with Binge, Something seems amiss in your loop. I have a few Q's for you about it. Are you running any die? What fans do you have, and what speed do you run them at? Is your pump turned all the way up? Are you sure your block is seated properly, and thermal compound applied properly? Are there any kinks/restrictions in your lines?


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think anything is wrong with my loop. There are no kinks or anything, and it is all seated together.                               
However, I do only have a two fan radiator, and each fan gives out 110 cfm. I do believe my ambient temperature might be the problem, I have my house set to about 30 C to cut down on bills. So, it might be the warm air I am using to cool my water. I will see what turning my pump up does. 

So, would you advise me keep my proc like this if I want to keep it alive for at least another year, and I don't get a better radiator or something?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2009)

single 295 on the r2g...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I will have to wait to tell you as I cannot remember and I am currently at my parent's house in Anchorage. I did leave both rigs crunching while I am gone though



Cool, I can wait


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2009)

i cant seem to get any more out of the r2g. 

i dont recommend this board for multi gpu setups. i cannot get 2x295s to run without major problems and both cards run fine in each slot when alone but not 2 together. NB gets RED hot when both cards are in.

i need a good bit more voltage in this board compared to the GB ud5 clock for clock. its actually quite disappointing.

r2g gets a 6.7 in my book... gb ud5 - 9.8


----------



## mudkip (Sep 5, 2009)

why did you sell the ud5 anyway?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2009)

to get the new revision ud5


----------



## mudkip (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah heard that's going to take a while lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2009)

i think im going to try the p6t7


----------



## Rasmus66 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just did some benching today and finlly hit 5 ghz on my W3540 with a stock Vapochill LS

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=692548


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Rasmus66 said:


> I just did some benching today and finlly hit 5 ghz on my W3540 with a stock Vapochill LS
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=692548



good job bro


----------



## Rasmus66 (Sep 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job bro



Thanks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2009)

asus board owners...

what are you guys needing to run 4.5ghz with a D0? tell me your settings. 

somethings not right here with my board.

the UD5 could run all day at 4.5 with lower volts than im needing just to boot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> asus board owners...
> 
> what are you guys needing to run 4.5ghz with a D0? tell me your settings.
> 
> ...



how much do you need on the UD5 for 4.5 GHz?  HT on or OFF?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2009)

UD5 - HT on 4.5ghz with 1.38v vcore, 1.2v IOH, 1.25v vtt, 1.71v dram @ 1290mhz - stable and benchable.

r2g - HT on 4.5ghz with 1.46v vcore, 1.27v IOH, 1.265v vtt(qpi/dram), 1.71v dram @ 1290mhz - boots but fails cpu tests/p95/sPI/occt in seconds. bsods often

temps are reasonable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> UD5 - HT on 4.5ghz with 1.38v vcore, 1.2v IOH, 1.25v vtt, 1.71v dram @ 1290mhz - stable and benchable.
> 
> r2g - HT on 4.5ghz with 1.46v vcore, 1.27v IOH, 1.265v vtt(qpi/dram), 1.71v dram @ 1290mhz - boots but fails cpu tests/p95/sPI/occt in seconds. bsods often
> 
> temps are reasonable.




hmm, shouldn't be that big of a difference I would say.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2009)

r2g is just a turd. 

time to sell.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> r2g is just a turd.
> 
> time to sell.



Hey FIT, any suggestions on what software to use to overclock a 9800GX2?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2009)

precision


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> precision



works with non EVGA cards?  Mine is a PNY


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2009)

should.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> should.



yep it does, using it now.  THanks bro.  By any chance would you know if the voltage tuner works too?   I'll try that later if anything, gonna go see what this card can do.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2009)

it should but theres less of a chance.

i've noticed that i dont need to up my volts on my 295s anymore... odd but true


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

card at defaults, this is where i'm at right now







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

overclocked the card, first attempt.  You guys think I can beat my personal best with the c/'ed 4870's of 26.3k?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Just noticed I had CPU-Z covered, here it is, same settings.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 5, 2009)

send me that 035.jpg lol 

anyone flashed ud5 to extreme yet? Running F9D bios here  







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693660


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> send me that 035.jpg lol
> 
> anyone flashed ud5 to extreme yet? Running F9D bios here
> 
> ...



what is 035.jpg?


----------



## mudkip (Sep 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what is 035.jpg?



look on your desktop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> look on your desktop






What for?  That's not even me...


----------



## mudkip (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm curious about it


----------



## mudkip (Sep 5, 2009)

yaay 3,6Ghz stable. I changed my timings from 7-7-7-20 to 7-6-7-20 and it works , had to up the votlage to 1.68v , but who cares about that.

I've the feeling that Extreme bios' are more stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

going going mudkip.  I'll send you the pic later, pretty chick in the pic too!


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> asus board owners...
> 
> what are you guys needing to run 4.5ghz with a D0? tell me your settings.
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 6, 2009)

Fits your old ECS mobo is still kicking ass.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2009)

see... that board rocks.

just takes a bit of know how.

did they ever update the bios? it was missing some options.

i'd almost take that over this gene but i think im going to get a b3 stepping board.


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm almost affraid to try the new bios they released because it runs pretty damn good the way it is. 

Asus just recently released a  P6TD Deluxe board, do you know if it is a b3?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2009)

EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI
EVGA X58 Classified E760 (latest revision)
EVGA X58 LE
ASUS P6T7 WS Supercomputer
ASUS P6TD Deluxe
Biostar X58A
Intel DX58SO (latest revision)

all b3


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got some MX-3 and I gonna try it out on my chip I was using AS5 before and my temps were topping out at 87 degrees with a 4.2ghz overclock with 1.375V (BIOS) Vcore and 1.355V Vtt (BIOS).  I am hoping the new MX-3 and maybe get me down 2 degrees so I can run 4.3ghz and top out at 90 or so.  The temps in the 90's is what is keeping me back from running a clock of 4.5 or 4.6 for benchmarks.  I onlyfound out my BFG gtx 295 was broken the other day when I went to clean my case, one of the capcaitors on the rear end of the card by the fan had broken off and I RMAed it, they supposly sent me a new one, will find out Tuesday, I hope it is another "sandwhich" style so I can control voltage...  Any news on the new Gigabyte x58*A* revision boards?  I have not seen any news, I heard that they might even dump the whole idea, I hope not a 24 phase power system would be nice.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> I don't think anything is wrong with my loop. There are no kinks or anything, and it is all seated together.
> However, I do only have a two fan radiator, and each fan gives out 110 cfm. I do believe my ambient temperature might be the problem, I have my house set to about 30 C to cut down on bills. So, it might be the warm air I am using to cool my water. I will see what turning my pump up does.
> 
> So, would you advise me keep my proc like this if I want to keep it alive for at least another year, and I don't get a better radiator or something?



I asked about die, because some of them cause gunk to build up in your loop, especially in the pins on any water blocks. A dual fan rad wouldn't be the best option, but it should be doing a bit better than that.

And I wouldn't keep a cpu that hot for a year personally.


----------



## wolf (Sep 6, 2009)

I had hwmonitor running for a short game of TF2 at ~4320mhz

settings are 21x206 1.36v ddr3 @ 1646mhz 8-8-8-24

my new highest OC btw, all on air


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

nice overclock wolf!  Temps are not that bad, however have you tried anything that stresses it more?  Im' curious to see how high they get.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolf, do you have any problems booting over 200bclk? My P6T6 seems to hang every once in a while and really starts giving me problems over 210bclk. I set the pcie to 103 and up the pcie ioh voltage up to 1.54-1.56. It seems to help but still has problems.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, here are my latest stable settings.  I'm leaving now, when I get back i'll reboot and get you guys a BIOS template 

These settings have been crunching since last night


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is a copy of my Settings. I have Mushkin Memory on the way so I can get really tight timings


----------



## EarlZ (Sep 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> card at defaults, this is where i'm at right now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090905/Capture501.jpg


[/QUOTE]

I have a GTX285 and im just waay under your score, I think i have around 17k on my Q6600 @ 3.4Ghz.. I guess this means your set up performs significantly better than mine ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a GTX285 and im just waay under your score, I think i have around 17k on my Q6600 @ 3.4Ghz.. I guess this means your set up performs significantly better than mine ?[/QUOTE]

maybe because of the CPU, might increase score a lot.  What do you think?


----------



## wolf (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice overclock wolf!  Temps are not that bad, however have you tried anything that stresses it more?  Im' curious to see how high they get.



I have, it has passed a few 'quick' runs through LinX topping out just over 70 degrees, basically a couple of really short stress tests and I move onto seeing if she's gaming stable. Temps really aren't a worry because without a stress test I can make this i7 work nearly 100% 



mastrdrver said:


> Wolf, do you have any problems booting over 200bclk? My P6T6 seems to hang every once in a while and really starts giving me problems over 210bclk. I set the pcie to 103 and up the pcie ioh voltage up to 1.54-1.56. It seems to help but still has problems.



Havent had any issues booting over 200 BCLK yet, tried up to 210 with a lowered multi when I first got the chip, and settled for 200x21 for a lengthy burn in.

I used Asus Turbo-V to upp the BCLK and vcore during Windows, worked a charm, I just had to lower my ram speed while trying to find an OC higher than 200 BCLK.

Once I'm well satisfied with ~4333mhz, next step, 4.4  cant wait


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, I could use TurboV to up the bclk over 200. I have the problem once I set it in the bios.


----------



## wolf (Sep 7, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Yea, I could use TurboV to up the bclk over 200. I have the problem once I set it in the bios.



That is odd, what Bios version are you running?


----------



## mudkip (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm currently testing 3Ghz now


----------



## wolf (Sep 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I'm currently testing 3Ghz now



let me guess, below 1.05v? 

I do wish my chip were as good as yours.... however I'm contemplating chucking this chip on a Giga UD5...


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 7, 2009)

That was 0409 on the P6T6. I flashed to the newest posted bios on Asus' site that added support to the Xeons that allow you to change vvt. I got a couple of more options out of the newer bios. The nice thing is I can turn on C-states and it runs a lot cooler at <12% load. I'm getting sub 40s on all cores with HT on and 1.28125 vCore. Never got that low before and didn't change the cooler or fan.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 7, 2009)

wolf said:


> let me guess, below 1.05v?
> 
> I do wish my chip were as good as yours.... however I'm contemplating chucking this chip on a Giga UD5...


 Flash your board to extreme and you'll see that your overclocks are a bit more stable , although i can't prove that , i just have the feeling  Btw. your chip isn't that bad?


0.94375v in BIOS and I'm testing my memory @ 1500Mhz 7-6-7-20 . OCCT stable with x36 multiplier for the QPI but now testing x44 QPI







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=695650


----------



## mudkip (Sep 7, 2009)

Off to bed , almost 4AM here, I have school tomorrow 

good luck with oc'ing guys


----------



## t_ski (Sep 7, 2009)

This 965 is a different beast than the 920's I had.  Having issues keeping it stable.  So far:






I know the ram is good, as I had Memtest86 run for about 34 *hours* on it the other day.  When I try to run Prime095 on it though, I get a BSOD, with a 0x00000101 code.  Anybody got any ideas on what that one is & how to fix it?  Something about one of the cores took to long to respond.  Memory dump doesn't even happen on this one - it tries, but never gets past 0%.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 7, 2009)

Since the stepping is old, it should reach the same limit with the 920 with the same kind of cooling, you will need some beastly cooling to get more MHz out of that EX (when using the same multi as 920).

If i were you I would try these (incase you didn't):
Use a single vga card, and 1 stick of memory (less stress on the CPU), keep bsclock <160MHz, and multi > x21
Memtest86 doesn't stress CPU as much as Prime95, your memory can be stable by itself, but it might not when both cpu and memory is stressed in Prime95.
Most mobos don't officially support 12GB of memory at 1600MHz, it's usually 12GB at 1066MHz, or 6GB at 1600/1333, 3GB at 1800/2000.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 7, 2009)

t_ski said:


> This 965 is a different beast than the 920's I had.  Having issues keeping it stable.  So far:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090906/965at4.png
> 
> I know the ram is good, as I had Memtest86 run for about 34 *hours* on it the other day.  When I try to run Prime095 on it though, I get a BSOD, with a 0x00000101 code.  Anybody got any ideas on what that one is & how to fix it?  Something about one of the cores took to long to respond.  Memory dump doesn't even happen on this one - it tries, but never gets past 0%.



For me:

101 = vcore too low
124 = vvt too low


----------



## HammerON (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cool, I can wait



Okay ~ I am not sure what program to use (besides the temp in the BIOS) to check the northbridge temp. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

The 965 is a voltage freak...it wants it...it craves it. Mine will HT at these voltages, but she gets warm.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay ~ I am not sure what program to use (besides the temp in the BIOS) to check the northbridge temp. Any suggestions?



ELEET tuning utility...

Sorry - only volts here...


----------



## t_ski (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang Rick - your QPI is low!  Bump that sucker up


----------



## HammerON (Sep 7, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> ELEET tuning utility...
> 
> Sorry - only volts here...



You fooled me! I had to look twice and was like where the hell is it
He he


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

It's just a game rig. I never even thought of benching it until recently lol.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

There! Happy now?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay ~ I looked through "Event Viewer" trying to figure out why my system "froze" while I was away for the weekend. Any ideas?


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 7, 2009)

Go under custom views -> admin logs and see what is listed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay ~ I am not sure what program to use (besides the temp in the BIOS) to check the northbridge temp. Any suggestions?



download Everest 

http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?ps=UE&lang=en&page=48


----------



## wolf (Sep 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Flash your board to extreme and you'll see that your overclocks are a bit more stable , although i can't prove that , i just have the feeling  Btw. your chip isn't that bad?



I have a P6T Deluxe V2 at the mo, but considering a Gigabyte board as they are easily my choice in brand but couldn't get my mits on a UD5 at the time.

Yeah my chip is'nt what you'd call bad I guess, just seems that most TPU'ers get the same speed on less volts than I can. Having said that I'm not at all unimpressed with 4+ghz stable using less than 1.4v at all times, that's so pleasing to see



mudkip said:


> 0.94375v in BIOS and I'm testing my memory @ 1500Mhz 7-6-7-20 . OCCT stable with x36 multiplier for the QPI but now testing x44 QPI



 wow dude, wow.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> download Everest
> 
> http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?ps=UE&lang=en&page=48



So is my northbridge temp is 30 degrees C?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

HammerON said:


> So is my northbridge temp is 30 degrees C?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090907/Capture009.jpg



weird, mine has a NB temp reading.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

As does mine...I see now that his is a trial version.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2009)

new boards are getting closer...

heres a x58a-ud4


----------



## mudkip (Sep 7, 2009)

nice, although he runs super pi with HT on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> As does mine...I see now that his is a trial version.



we have same board so we get NB readings, weird he has another x58 of the same brand and he does not get a NB reading 



Fitseries3 said:


> new boards are getting closer...
> 
> heres a x58a-ud4
> 
> http://pic.xfastest.com/hicookie/cpu/ex58a_ud4p_4920_1m_xp2.png





mudkip said:


> nice, although he runs super pi with HT on



HT off would have giving him a nice improvement!  To bad so sad.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

I was saying his version of Everest is a "trial" version. Probably why the limited functionality.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > we have same board so we get NB readings, weird he has another x58 of the same brand and he does not get a NB reading
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

Another linkage...

http://majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Ultimate_Edition_d4876.html


----------



## mudkip (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> rickss69 said:
> 
> 
> > he already activated it, still nothing.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

Kinda like pirated Windows? I don;t think that's gonna fly here...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Kinda like pirated Windows? I don;t think that's gonna fly here...



cracked?  I have the serial, I did buy it you know


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

The quotes are screwed up - That was MudKip that said that lol!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

man, I need watercooling back!  But not until this board gets RMA'ed.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonder how much of a dent adding another triple rad to my loop would make Chicken? You have seen my temps...

I think I could run them back to back reversed np.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Wonder how much of a dent adding another triple rad to my loop would make Chicken? You have seen my temps...
> 
> I think I could run them back to back reversed np.



yeah you should be able to no problem.  What pump do you have again, I was looking for your post but couldn't find it.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah you should be able to no problem.  What pump do you have again, I was looking for your post but couldn't find it.



This one...I have had it a long time.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=367&products_id=4510


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> This one...I have had it a long time.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=367&products_id=4510
> 
> ...



you can try running it with that, but maybe you might need either a stronger pump or another one.  But like I said, I think you'll be fine with just one pump.


----------



## 4x4n (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> weird, mine has a NB temp reading.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090907/Capture.jpg



Hey CP,

The EVGA boards can't read NB temp in windows. Notice that the cpu and nb read the same.  Something to do with the way the sensors are set up. It is a limitation of the board. Check out the evga forums for more info. I am building a new rig using the evga micro board and was checking out how to get the nb temp in windows when I found this out. I think I read that they can change the bios to report the nb temp instead of the cpu temp.

EDIT: I found the thread on evga.  link


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you can try running it with that, but maybe you might need either a stronger pump or another one.  But like I said, I think you'll be fine with just one pump.



I have this one coming for another build. Might swap and use it instead.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...servoir_Pump_Combo.html?id=4q6FUd2X&mv_pc=155


----------



## Binge (Sep 7, 2009)

that's a really weak pump.  The strongest pump on the market for under $200 is a DDC 3.25 with a top changed to either XSPC res top, or a EK X-Top Rev.2


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> that's a really weak pump.  The strongest pump on the market for under $200 is a DDC 3.25 with a top changed to either XSPC res top, or a EK X-Top Rev.2



But which pump are you referring to? I have two posted.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Hey CP,
> 
> The EVGA boards can't read NB temp in windows. Notice that the cpu and nb read the same.  Something to do with the way the sensors are set up. It is a limitation of the board. Check out the evga forums for more info. I am building a new rig using the evga micro board and was checking out how to get the nb temp in windows when I found this out. I think I read that they can change the bios to report the nb temp instead of the cpu temp.
> 
> EDIT: I found the thread on evga.  link



Thanks for the info 4X4...


----------



## Binge (Sep 7, 2009)

I was referring to the 2nd, of course, but your first is about as powerful as the suggestion in my previous post.  The first pump you suggested is a DDC 3.2 with an aftermarket Aqlphacool top.  The DDC 3.25 has been released as the Koolance 400 and is available as a 3.25 in some places.  The aftermarket tops I suggested are also the top of the top tested by martin and the guys @ RRR


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> I was referring to the 2nd, of course, but your first is about as powerful as the suggestion in my previous post.  The first pump you suggested is a DDC 3.2 with an aftermarket Aqlphacool top.  The DDC 3.25 has been released as the Koolance 400 and is available as a 3.25 in some places.  The aftermarket tops I suggested are also the top of the top tested by martin and the guys @ RRR



By better, you mean head/flow rate? How much do you really need? I have been using the first pump for almost two years now and have no complaints to speak of. Just now with this particular chip (965XE) with high clocks and HT on benching gets a tad warm. This pc will spend 99% of it's time strictly gaming btw.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Hey CP,
> 
> The EVGA boards can't read NB temp in windows. Notice that the cpu and nb read the same.  Something to do with the way the sensors are set up. It is a limitation of the board. Check out the evga forums for more info. I am building a new rig using the evga micro board and was checking out how to get the nb temp in windows when I found this out. I think I read that they can change the bios to report the nb temp instead of the cpu temp.
> 
> EDIT: I found the thread on evga.  link



interesting, I never noticed that, now that I read this it is true.  Hmmm.


----------



## Binge (Sep 7, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> By better, you mean head/flow rate? How much do you really need? I have been using the first pump for almost two years now and have no complaints to speak of. Just now with this particular chip (965XE) with high clocks and HT on benching gets a tad warm. This pc will spend 99% of it's time strictly gaming btw.



Better flow and head.  Head pressure is the greatest driving force in pumps in a closed loop.  Since you aren't pushing water through a fish-tank... flow rate isn't as important because without the correct pressure you'll never get the advertised rate.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

Run a load on it Fit, maybe an '06 run and show us the temps. Like to compare.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> rickss69 said:
> 
> 
> > he already activated it, still nothing.
> ...


----------



## HammerON (Sep 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Better flow and head.  Head pressure is the greatest driving force in pumps in a closed loop.  Since you aren't pushing water through a fish-tank... flow rate isn't as important because without the correct pressure you'll never get the advertised rate.



Okay so I am looking to purchase a resavoir and pump for water cooling my i7. Getting rid of the EXOS2 I have cooling my E8500.
Looking at the recent debate here I am not sure what is the best to get for my money 

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 8, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I did and here is the result:
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay so I am looking to purchase a resavoir and pump for water cooling my i7. Getting rid of the EXOS2 I have cooling my E8500.
> Looking at the recent debate here I am not sure what is the best to get for my money
> 
> Thanks



MCP355 with aftermarket top, and any res is good.  Cheapest one is the Swiftech Micro res.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090908/Capture440.jpg



i7 860?  What's the difference from the 920 let's say?


----------



## wolf (Sep 8, 2009)

yes... YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2009)

damn your D0's!!!! i wants


----------



## Binge (Sep 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090908/Capture440.jpg



interesting but yuck...  ewww and blech   those are hardly worth writing home about.


----------



## wolf (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking stable... A bit toasty during LinX tho.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think the Graphics score is bit low. Did you try it on different OSes?
Edit: Nvm, I think it's about right.


----------



## wolf (Sep 8, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I think the Graphics score is bit low. Did you try it on different OSes?



Only Windows 7 so far, but im sure shes done better than that, I could have sworn SLi score was 26k+ and single was like 23-24k.......


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 8, 2009)

wolf said:


> Only Windows 7 so far, but im sure shes done better than that, I could have sworn SLi score was 26k+ and single was like 23-24k.......



If you managed 26K you would be #1 on the bot...

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=844583


----------



## wolf (Sep 8, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> If you managed 26K you would be #1 on the bot...
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=844583



that was 26K in 2 card SLi, single was over 22 tho I'm sure.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2009)

FYI:



> THE VOLTAGES
> Caution: The voltage you set is not necessarily the voltage you get.  Furthermore the voltage you read is not necessarily accurate either.  The Eleet utility (along with any other software monitoring utility) will simply report what the motherboard tells it to report.  When measured independently, these readings are close, but not entirely accurate.
> 
> VCore (default: 1.28125v, Intel's max 1.375v, VCore over 1.50v on air cooling is risky)
> ...


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 9, 2009)

The BSOD "IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL" I believe to be because of vdimm ref voltage being off. Happens when dimm bus voltage is too high. Usually you get crashes from the bus voltage being too low. Along the lines of the GTL errors you would get from the old 775 systems when your got outside the magic window.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> MCP355 with aftermarket top, and any res is good.  Cheapest one is the Swiftech Micro res.



Or just get an aftermarket top that *IS* a res, like the XSPC Reservoir Top. I also have a Bitspower Mini Water Tank res top that has impressed me thus far.



mastrdrver said:


> The BSOD "IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL" I believe to be because of vdimm ref voltage being off. Happens when dimm bus voltage is too high. Usually you get crashes from the bus voltage being too low. Along the lines of the GTL errors you would get from the old 775 systems when your got outside the magic window.


Very possible. The IRQ error is almost always ram or driver related. If your machine runs stable at stock speeds, that counts out drivers, leaving ram to diagnose.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a new DO and I can't get it 4.0 stable for the life of me. I have tried up to 1.4625 on the v core and up to 1.36 on the QPI/VTT. It never get's into windows. Any sugestions?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2009)

Batch number?


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 9, 2009)

3849a860


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Batch number?



7|-|3 \/\/0R57 b47(|-| 3\/3R


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2009)

384xA's are supposed to be GREAT clockers. Weird.

Are you sure you're not limited by your RAM?


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 9, 2009)

Crutial Values, clocked up to 1600 mhz cl6 1.5v on a dif board (UD3r) with my old CO.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2009)

when OCing i7s...

leave memory settings on auto.

DO drop the memory multi to keep ram between 1100mhz and 1700mhz though

once you find your cpu clock then mess with ram timings.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 9, 2009)

If i leave my mem volts on auto how do I know what to make my VTT?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2009)

vmem shuold be set to 1.65 - 1.71

vtt between 1.2v - 1.25v


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 9, 2009)

I had these settings:
200 BLK
21 Multi
Mem auto
Cpu vcore 1.4
vtt 1.24
dram 1.68
Still failed to boot, I got the message saying my overclock wasnt stable and it has been reverted to stock.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2009)

try 1.225 vtt
1.71v dram


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 9, 2009)

1.22 vtt and 1.72 Dram, still failed. It would turn on run for a few seconds with nothing on the screen, turn off. Then when it turned back on I got the not stable message.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

Just tryed 1.26 VTT and it turned on, came up with "Verifying DMI Pool Data.............." and it just stays on that screen.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2009)

you have something thats dying.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

Any idea what? On stock it goes through linpack just fine. I also ran gputool at the same time, so I think that rules out most things.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2009)

try switching your ram sticks around.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

I have them in the white slots right now, should they be in the blue? Or should I just switch there positions.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2009)

switch them around. the board wont post unless they are in those slots


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> 3849a860



very close to mine, although batches to me mean s**t, but if its by batches I can do 4.5 Ghz benchable at 1.350v. My batch # is 3849A866



DanishDevil said:


> 384xA's are supposed to be GREAT clockers. Weird.
> 
> Are you sure you're not limited by your RAM?



Dark, what RAM divider are you running, can you get us a shot of CPUz, and CPuz Memory tab?  Thanks.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok I  switched the ram arround I cleared the cmos and the only things i changed was:
set BLK to 200
set cpu volts to 1.4
set vtt to 2.4 
set vram 1.7
it took me to a windows error recovery screen and wouldnt let me pick any options. Then it came to a screen that looks like when you are to the graphical part of installing windows that has a window in it that says "startup repair" and it has a progress bar and under that it says "Attempting rapairs...".


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2009)

"start normally"

vtt is WAY to high. 2.4v would cause the cpu to explode


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

I ment 1.6, and i still cant get into windows. When i try I dont get any graphical display and 3 lights keep blinking on my video card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

hmmmm, dude something does not sound right.  I think fit is right when he said something is dying.   Would you have any other CPU to test or board?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2009)

sounds like gpu


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

GPU goes through GPUtool just fine at stock. I don't have another board or CPU CP





There is my CPUz at stock.
I think I may just have the worst i7 in history.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

dark, did you try to lower the mem divider to 2:6 from 2:8?  This might help tremendously, howerver the lights on the GPU turning on raises a concern.  Try a lower ram divider for now dude, let us know.  It's hard to have RAM running with that divider at high clocks.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

I had all of the RAM settings on auto. I'll manually set the devider tho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I had all of the RAM settings on auto. I'll manually set the devider tho.



yeah, set the divider, my first time trying to clock an i7 I had the same issue, I dropped the divider, and bam!  on my way upwards of 4ghz


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

Droping the devider didn't help. I think my ram is the problem though, because I am trying to overclock just that now with no luck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Droping the devider didn't help. I think my ram is the problem though, because I am trying to overclock just that now with no luck.



try running memtest, should error if that was the case.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

I was right, it is the memory.





With the memory at stock speeds I can OC the Processor as far as I want... As long as I don't exceed stock speeds. I guess my UD3r loved this memory and this board hates it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I was right, it is the memory.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090909/Capture018.jpg
> With the memory at stock speeds I can OC the Processor as far as I want... As long as I don't exceed stock speeds. I guess my UD3r loved this memory and this board hates it.



Memory could be going bad, not necessarily the board.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

Any sugestions on sub $100 memory?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2009)

what fuckin board you on?


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

UD4p, SV's old one to be exact.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2009)

fuck. ask him if he had any issues. you using the latest bios?

should be no problems with it.

i wonder if you can flash the gb extreme bios to it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> fuck. ask him if he had any issues. you using the latest bios?
> 
> should be no problems with it.
> 
> i wonder if you can flash the gb extreme bios to it.



Didn't mudkip do that?  Does he have UD4 or UD5?????


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Sep 10, 2009)

I finally got my Gtx 295 back in the mail today  so pumped to get it back in the case and up in running tomorrow.  They gave me a brand new one.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Didn't mudkip do that?  Does he have UD4 or UD5?????



mudkip has the UD5.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 7|-|3 \/\/0R57 b47(|-| 3\/3R



That is some funny shit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2009)

t_ski said:


> That is some funny shit



you like that dont you haha 



i got a SICK MOFO rig im putting together.

all secrets though 

i can say EVERYONE will love it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I finally got my Gtx 295 back in the mail today  so pumped to get it back in the case and up in running tomorrow.  They gave me a brand new one.



Awesome bro, now give us some benchmarks 



Fitseries3 said:


> you like that dont you haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to give you a secret  one day for teasing us with your builds!


----------



## aquax (Sep 10, 2009)

You can flash the UD4P with Extreme bios, I didn't try myself but someone on XS successfully flashed his UD4P to Extreme but you have to use special flash tool.



DarkEgo said:


> I was right, it is the memory.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090909/Capture018.jpg
> With the memory at stock speeds I can OC the Processor as far as I want... As long as I don't exceed stock speeds. I guess my UD3r loved this memory and this board hates it.



If you are using F8 bios so that's why you have problem, I have to use the later bios's to let my memory work @ 1600 with low latency. I recommend to use the latest UD4P beta bios, you can get it officially from gigabyte site.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2009)

probably AFUDOS


----------



## Binge (Sep 10, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I finally got my Gtx 295 back in the mail today  so pumped to get it back in the case and up in running tomorrow.  They gave me a brand new one.



Grats   I hope mine doesn't ever die.  I love this card.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Didn't mudkip do that?  Does he have UD4 or UD5?????





Fitseries3 said:


> fuck. ask him if he had any issues. you using the latest bios?
> 
> should be no problems with it.
> 
> i wonder if you can flash the gb extreme bios to it.





Paulieg said:


> mudkip has the UD5.



You can flash the UD4P to Extreme without any problems. A gigabyte mod confirmed it, although he didn't recommend it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 10, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Any sugestions on sub $100 memory?



Used kit of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246

They clock up to just about anything you'd pay $300 for.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Used kit of these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246
> 
> They clock up to just about anything you'd pay $300 for.



That's what I have now. They won't clock for shit on this board, but they would do 1600 mhz cl6 1.5v on my ud3r. I think I am going to RMA them.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd be very happy with 1600Mhz CL6


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 10, 2009)

I was very happy with that, but that was on my UD3r. On this board (UD4p) it won't go past stock... at all!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 10, 2009)

Good enough for me. I only have 3GB (1600MHz @ 8-8-8-18 | 1.64v) of memory, thats why I did standard. " High " uses more memory than I have so it says its unstable, which is malarkey, its just lack of enough memory. Max vcore is 1.31, max vtt is also 1.31. C1E state enabled, and Speed Step enabled. I like 1.05v while idle @ 4.0 with HT, thanks C1E!  Bwaahhwhahahhahahh! I've been trying to get this D0 stable with C1E, vdroop control DISABLED (POS on this board), and Speed Step enabled. Finally!!!!!!!


----------



## mudkip (Sep 10, 2009)

Try linpack , intelburntest doesn't work properly.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you like that dont you haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure I'll hate it, cause it will be faster than mine. , but...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 10, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Try linpack , intelburntest doesn't work properly.



Isn't Intel Burn Test a Intel branded linpack? Just like Linx is a Linx branded linpack test?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2009)

I seem to be having some trouble....i used to be able to clock to about 4.3Ghz on water stable..but she wont do it anymore. im at 4.2 atm but i had to disable HT to get it their. and at 1.470v to the CPU (in cpu-z) im on an orig x58EVGA ill get the voltage tables in a min its a 920 C0 any quick ideas as to what i might need changed?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 11, 2009)

Temps go up?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Temps go up?



not really i idle at about low 40's with HT on at this voltage at 4Ghz i think it was actually higher before because i had a smaller rad. at anyrate here are my voltage tables


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 11, 2009)

got some blue crucial tracers today 

should look nice on an upcomming build im planning.

VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUem1_lFypM


----------



## HammerON (Sep 11, 2009)

Okay ~ ordered my water cooling parts for this build:

Swiftech APOGEE GTZ Special Edition (Yeah I know, not the best)
Swiftech MCP355 w/ XSPC res top 
Swiftech MCR 320-QP rad w/ Scyth fans
Enzotech High Flow Fitting G 1/4 Thread - 1/2" barb 
Tygon 3603 1/2" Clear Tubing 
Koolance Reusable Hose Clamps

I got the pump/res and rad for $140.00 shipped so I think it is a good deal. I guess we will see when I get it all together

I finally checked the bios for the NB temp and it was around 65 degrees C, so I will leave it alone for now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2009)

t_ski said:


> FYI:



this post=amazing


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 11, 2009)

the ram be what i r referring to in deez last few posts...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> not really i idle at about low 40's with HT on at this voltage at 4Ghz i think it was actually higher before because i had a smaller rad. at anyrate here are my voltage tables
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090911/100_1193.jpg
> 
> ...




in the last pic, the top group, leave everything disabled except for turbo, thats how I have it, maybe you had it different before.  You can try to back down on CPU PLL, sometimes too much causes instability.  Have you updated the BIOS?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> in the last pic, the top group, leave everything disabled except for turbo, thats how I have it, maybe you had it different before.  You can try to back down on CPU PLL, sometimes too much causes instability.  Have you updated the BIOS?



ya i have the latest ill try disabling virtualization and disablebit...i also reading the guide tski posted my ram is low..apparently its supposed to by around 1.6-1.65+ for over 200bclk? and if i look closer my vtt isnt within .5 thoughts?


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 12, 2009)

Your vvt is with in .5v of your ram if you arn't over 1.65.

Unless the Evga board is different, the memory voltage is going to be dependent on your memory speed unless pushing uncore ahead of memory. Like in the 4ghz range. Upping your IOHv helps as you push the bclk higher. I run 1.22-1.26 for 200-210bclk on my P6T6 while I only run memory at 1.66 for 210 bclk with memory at 8x and uncore at 18x.

Also, when I find a stable clock, say 200 bclk/8x ram/18x uncore/ 18 qpi, I'll bump the vvt and vcore a couple notches to make sure I'm ok. I can stress 1.26250 vcore, 1.325 vvt, and 1.60 vdram all day. For 24/7 though I go 1.275 vcore, 1.35 vvt, and 1.66 vdram just to make sure I don't run it to any problems. Like I got a 0x124 coming out of S3 sleep and realize that I can bench 1.325vvt but for S3 to work properly I need more. I just jumped to 1.35 to make sure and havn't had a problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya i have the latest ill try disabling virtualization and disablebit...i also reading the guide tski posted my ram is low..apparently its supposed to by around 1.6-1.65+ for over 200bclk? and if i look closer my vtt isnt within .5 thoughts?



have you tried a RAM divider of 6?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> have you tried a RAM divider of 6?



idk  i just try to keep it as close to 1600 as possible im either under or over by about 50mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> idk  i just try to keep it as close to 1600 as possible im either under or over by about 50mhz



try increasing QPI PLL, IOH, and DRAM.  IOH should be around 1.3v


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 12, 2009)

Good grief! 1.3v 

Does it really take you that much to pass a linpack test? LinX requires to most from my board and I'm at 205bclk running LinX now with 1.24v and it's looking very, very good. I've got the B2 stepping X58 so I don't know if that makes a difference from what you have.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> idk  i just try to keep it as close to 1600 as possible im either under or over by about 50mhz





mastrdrver said:


> Good grief! 1.3v
> 
> Does it really take you that much to pass a linpack test? LinX requires to most from my board and I'm at 205bclk running LinX now with 1.24v and it's looking very, very good. I've got the B2 stepping X58 so I don't know if that makes a difference from what you have.



Well, no.  I can do 4.2 Ghz with 1.105v.  I got the first stepping of it.  But 1.3v seems completely reasonable.


----------



## Binge (Sep 12, 2009)

IOH of 1.3V would be cookin though, keep an eye on your temps.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 12, 2009)

Too much IOHv can cause errors in LinX too.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Sep 12, 2009)

Installed MX-3 last night to my CPu and my lapped True, so far I have seen a 8 degree difference in load temps, which leads me to think that the TRUE was not mounted right in the 1st place when I had the AS5 on it, my load temps there for a 42 Ghz OC at 1.344V Vcore and 1.355V Vtt was 88 degrees at max.  Now with the MX-3 on the chip with the same settings as above my load temps max at 79 degrees.  So that difference is huge and might allow for some 4.5Ghz runs or so.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, Wow! 42ghz at only 1.344v. What you working on, a 2ghz bclk? 

I was just trying to get 4.2ghz to work and was up to 1.325v and was looking at low 90s and climbing. Did you get your airflow problem worked out or was it the mount? Did you lap the chip at all?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Sep 12, 2009)

I worked out the airflow and put 2 Scythe Ultra Kaze's on the TRUE in Push Pull, with another Ultra Kaze as the rear case exhaust, each moving 133 CFM.  I lapped the TRUE and I am also doing the washer mod to give the mount some more pressure on the chip.  I had that in the past but I am unsure why there was such a huge degree difference from a TIM change, the previous mount seems okay but I guess it wasn't.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> IOH of 1.3V would be cookin though, keep an eye on your temps.



Yeah temps are always a must to watch regardless.  However, most C0's took a bit more IOH voltage.  I noticed my C0 took about 1.35v to be stable.  My D0 can be left untouched up until about 4.1-4.2 GHz.  Un touched as in 1.05v.  Guessing since maybe the majority of the C0's that don't clock as good as the D0's had weaker memory controllers?



mastrdrver said:


> Too much IOHv can cause errors in LinX too.



Any voltage set too high or too low will cause that.  So yes, I agree with you


----------



## mudkip (Sep 12, 2009)

Dude's!

I just ordered 2 i7 870's for 180$


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 12, 2009)

From where mud!? Thats a steal!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> From where mud!? Thats a steal!



double that!


----------



## mudkip (Sep 12, 2009)

fucking bitches they canceled the order


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

mudkip said:


> fucking bitches they canceled the order



any given reason why?


----------



## mudkip (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> any given reason why?



Wrong price


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2009)

mudkip said:


> fucking bitches they canceled the order


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Wrong price


----------



## mudkip (Sep 12, 2009)

Not funny guys 

oh well lol fuck i5 and i7 8xx anyway


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Not funny guys
> 
> oh well lol fuck i5 and i7 8xx anyway



yep.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not liking i5, a few retail ones I've seen so far need a shit load of voltage for 4ghz.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, imo overrated. They act like i5 / i7 xx are the best CPU's but they overclock like shit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Yeah, imo overrated. They act like i5 / i7 xx are the best CPU's but they overclock like shit.



Yeah, that's what I was imagining.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 12, 2009)

Only the mobo's are cheaper, that's all.


----------



## Binge (Sep 12, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Only the mobo's are cheaper, that's all.



Not cheap enough.  x58 ftw.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 12, 2009)

True, but ~$200 will get you a higher end P55 board than a X58 one. There's always that one to consider too.


----------



## Binge (Sep 12, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> True, but ~$200 will get you a higher end P55 board than a X58 one. There's always that one to consider too.



I don't believe you are correct sir.  We've proven that $170 mobos can clock 4.3ghz+ and that beats out anything the p55s can muster.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 12, 2009)

3Ghz tweaked a bit (x44 multiplier for QPI , from 7-7-7-20 to 7-6-7-20)







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=705913


----------



## Binge (Sep 13, 2009)

Beautiful low volt.  It's stuff like this I can show people and they realize nothing competes.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> Beautiful low volt.  It's stuff like this I can show people and they realize nothing competes.



Thanks Binge!

I had to up Vcore a little bit, from 0.94375 to 0.95v, to run the x44 QPI multiplier instead of the x36 multiplier , don't know why though? QPI speed also affects Vcore?! I think that raising the QPI speed also stress the CPU a bit more , that's why I needed to raise the Vcore.

Now testing 1500Mhz @ 7-6-6-18 , hope it's stable


----------



## Binge (Sep 13, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Thanks Binge!
> 
> I had to up Vcore a little bit, from 0.94375 to 0.95v, to run the x44 QPI multiplier instead of the x36 multiplier , don't know why though? QPI speed also affects Vcore?! I think that raising the QPI speed also stress the CPU a bit more , that's why I needed to raise the Vcore.
> 
> Now testing 1500Mhz @ 7-6-6-18 , hope it's stable



well QPI and vcore are relative, so it isn't too strange.  good luck


----------



## mudkip (Sep 13, 2009)

Btw Binge if you love low voltages.

I flashed/undervolted/overclocked my GTX280 also.

Speeds were 602/1107/1296 (GPU/MEM/Shader)

There were 3 bios profiles :

'2D' 1.11v
'Low performance 3D' 1.11v
'3D' 1.18v

Then flashed to 687/1195/1478 and changed the voltages:

'2D' 0.775v
'Low performance 3D' 0.85v
'3D' 1.03v

More performance, less heat , lower temps and less power consumption


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> I don't believe you are correct sir.  We've proven that $170 mobos can clock 4.3ghz+ and that beats out anything the p55s can muster.



I can vouch for that. And this is on air.


----------



## Binge (Sep 13, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Btw Binge if you love low voltages.
> 
> I flashed/undervolted/overclocked my GTX280 also.
> 
> ...



I'm only interested in low voltage CPUs   GPUs undervolted mean less gaming power.    Anyway that's pretty radical.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> I'm only interested in low voltage CPUs   GPUs undervolted mean less gaming power.


  Not in my case , btw RAM 1500MHz @ 7-6-6-18 OCCT stable, pretty awesome , will test memtest tomorrow


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> I don't believe you are correct sir.  We've proven that $170 mobos can clock 4.3ghz+ and that beats out anything the p55s can muster.



My bad, I was talking feature set wise. I'm sure there are some that matter more about what they get with the board (features) than how far it will push a processor.

To your point I don't disagree.


----------



## wolf (Sep 13, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Btw Binge if you love low voltages.
> 
> I flashed/undervolted/overclocked my GTX280 also.
> 
> ...



WOW, definitely something I'm looking at doing when i get the Accelero on my 280 

And as for this page's main theme, X58 FTW 

I know my board is a little more pricey than some, but from what you guys post, it seems just about any board is capable of 4-4.2+

Triple channel memory = cool

True 16x/16x dual card = win

Just look back through this thread and you will have sold yourself a i7 920 D0.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree with you wolf on the pricey point. I was going to wait for P55 but then Newegg had the P6T6 and GSkill Pi as a Shellshocker one day which made the memory free and I just had to bite. It was the board I wanted if I was going to go x58 and the deal was too much to pass up.

They both have been very good as the Pi's can go 7-7-7-21 1T at 1600mhz without a problem on as little as 1.6v.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> My bad, I was talking feature set wise. I'm sure there are some that matter more about what they get with the board (features) than how far it will push a processor.
> 
> To your point I don't disagree.



Even if you did buy a $200 P55, it still wouldn't have true 16x lanes in Crossfire or SLI. The $170 X58 board will.

No matter how you look at it, it's completely retarded to buy an 860 or 870 over a 920 or 950.


----------



## REVHEAD (Sep 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Even if you did buy a $200 P55, it still wouldn't have true 16x lanes in Crossfire or SLI. The $170 X58 board will.
> 
> No matter how you look at it, it's completely retarded to buy an 860 or 870 over a 920 or 950.



There is no differance in performance having X16 or X8 I have had both X16 x2 with x38 x48 and now x58, and I have had x8 with P45 and performance is identical, only reason I can see x16 x2 to have the edge would be if your going for a 4870x2 in crossfire or a 295 x2 in sli , if your going to be running 2x4870 or 4890s in Crossfire or similar then there is no benefit having x16 x 2 whatsoever as sigle gpu cards allready have all the bandwodth they need with 8 lanes in pcie 2.0.

 THE p55 is allready better than the x58 as all pci lanes are controlled directly on the cpu itself, with x58 they are still on the x58 northbridge, plus you get the added benefit of 95w TDP as with the 920 onwards your stuck with hot 130 TDP. P55 is the superior option.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2009)

REVHEAD said:


> There is no differance in performance having X16 or X8 I have had both X16 x2 with x38 x48 and now x58, and I have had x8 with P45 and performance is identical, only reason I can see x16 x2 to have the edge would be if your going for a 4870x2 in crossfire or a 295 x2 in sli , if your going to be running 2x4870 or 4890s in Crossfire or similar then there is no benefit having x16 x 2 whatsoever as sigle gpu cards allready have all the bandwodth they need with 8 lanes in pcie 2.0.
> 
> THE p55 is allready better than the x58 as all pci lanes are controlled directly on the cpu itself, woth x58 they are still on the x58 northbridge, plus you get the added benefti of 95w TDP as with the 920 onwards your stuck with hot 130 TDP. P55 is the superior option.



Having the PCIe controller on the cpu just limits your connectivity options. There's no benefit to it other than packaging, which doesn't much help us in an ATX formfactor, as space isn't limited anyway. Not to mention, to get as many lanes as X58, they have to add additional chips anyway, negating the original benefits of it anyway. Besides all of that, It doesn't tangibly improve performance anyway.

As far as bandwidth, it may be enough for all but the 295 and 4870X2 now, but what about 5870 and GT300? If the 295 and 4870x2 see benefits from 16 + 16, newer cards will as well.

You also lose triple channel ram when you go to P55.

I should also note that the current lga1156 cpus seem to not be clocking nearly as well as their 1366 counterparts.

I have to fully disagree with you, X58 is a MUCH better platform in terms of features and potential than P55. And for what it costs to grab an 860 on P55, you can get a 920 on X58, or a 950 instead of an 870.


----------



## Binge (Sep 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Having the PCIe controller on the cpu just limits your connectivity options. There's no benefit to it other than packaging, which doesn't much help us in an ATX formfactor, as space isn't limited anyway. Not to mention, to get as many lanes as X58, they have to add additional chips anyway, negating the original benefits of it anyway. Besides all of that, It doesn't tangibly improve performance anyway.
> 
> As far as bandwidth, it may be enough for all but the 295 and 4870X2 now, but what about 5870 and GT300? If the 295 and 4870x2 see benefits from 16 + 16, newer cards will as well.
> 
> ...



Wile E, your powerlevel is over 9000!!! The winning goes to you.

As an afterthought... it isn't because Wile E is a hardcore x58 fan either.  From what I understand he's yet to jump on board, so don't say he is biased.  When it comes to graphics or CUDA crunching with multiple GPUs there is totally a need for extra PCI-E bandwidth... just like I believe there is a need for memory bandwidth in GPUs, and not just memory speed.  Putting the memory I/O and north bridge into the CPU while making it a powerhouse would be assuming too much from intel.  What they want to do is cut costs for a consumer grade processor that gives enough power for their target audiance.  This makes me wonder...

Intel uses a small process to make a small chip that does a good chunk of work of two larger chips.  While it costs them less money to make... somehow the motherboards and CPUs end up being more expensive to the consumer?  Maybe I'm just looking at this negatively, but this is a really sneaky thing intel is doing...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

I must also agree with Wile E and say that 1366 is still the better option.

P55 is not clocking nearly as good, and the X58 boards continue to rock a lot more.

as far as TDP, I'm sure it's the least of worries to the majority of the buyers looking for a high end platform like the ones we are discussing about.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Binge (Sep 13, 2009)

the MO-RA fears no TDP!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> the MO-RA fears no TDP!



Neither do those of us that like the smell of burning silicon. lol


----------



## Binge (Sep 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Neither do those of us that like the smell of burning silicon. lol



Sadist


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 13, 2009)

P55 is good for people that not planning to OC, because the TB mode works "harder" with core i7 1156.
Max Clock for TB with core i7  920 is ~2.9GHz, while the 860 is 3.2GHz, and 870 is 3.4GHz if I remember right, and this is the reason why the core i7 1156 out-perform the 920 in most cases when using default clock with TB on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> the MO-RA fears no TDP!



  AMEN!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 13, 2009)

Lapped CPU, loving the new temps. I'll eventually get around to lapping the Noctua heatsink, winter is coming, 20's here I come! 







Thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2009)

how's load Johnny.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 14, 2009)

not too bad, still big gap between core 0 and 3.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2009)

just need to lap the HS now, maybe with both of them lapped and even the temps will decrease significantly and even out across the cores.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> this post=amazing



Thanks, but all credit goes to the original thread:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100494809&mpage=1&key

I just copied and pasted because at one point, I was too lazy to go over there and read the thing.  Thought I might help others avoid the same mistake.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

Is That Yours?


Dude, That Setup Is Sick, Whoever's It Is.  Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay ~ I am seriously jealous


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 15, 2009)

So, I see you made the ultimate vanatge machine Fits.


----------



## Binge (Sep 15, 2009)

That's not his machine.  I can't believe you guys


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, who ever owns it my comment still stands.....and Vantage falls.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 15, 2009)

Did EVGA also make an EVGA _classified_ power supply to power that set of 4 EVGA GTX 285 _classified_ graphics cards? i.e. This rig needs twelve 6-pin PCI-E power cables.

(1) EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI $450
(4) EVGA GTX 285 $1520
(1) unknown PSU $$$$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Did EVGA also make an EVGA _classified_ power supply to power that set of 4 EVGA GTX 285 _classified_ graphics cards? i.e. This rig needs twelve 6-pin PCI-E power cables.
> 
> (1) EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI $450
> (4) EVGA GTX 285 $1520
> (1) unknown PSU $$$$



That's a crap load of pci-e connectors man


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/3592/dsc0306bd.jpg
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/500/dsc0307ib.jpg
> 
> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/4806/dsc0310m.jpg



I feel bad for the PSU's powering that setup.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2009)

for those of you waiting to jump on a new GB x58 with 24phase power....

i got this message from GB on these boards...



> This model is not produced, it was only shown on some computer fair.
> 
> For 24 phase power you can look at a new model GA-P55-UD6 based on on new P55 chipset.



so its NOT going to happen.

for a b3 x58 chipped mobo try the evga classified 760 and the new x4 classified as well as the LE model x58 from evga.

there are others that i will list later.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 15, 2009)

fucking bastards


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 15, 2009)

t_ski said:


> FYI:
> 
> BSOD 101 "Clock Interrupt not received from Secondary Processor"



If anyone else can help me out but I believe you can get this bsod if your IOHv is too low for LinX.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

damn fit, bad news bro.  That would have been sweet man


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

b3 x58 boards....

EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI
EVGA X58 Classified E760 (latest revision)
EVGA X58 LE
ASUS P6T7 WS Supercomputer
ASUS P6TD Deluxe
Biostar X58A
Intel DX58SO (latest revision)


----------



## mudkip (Sep 16, 2009)

What is ''B3'' ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

same as d0 in a i7 920. its a new stepping.

the new steeping is rumored to have higher bclks and there is no 222bclk wall anymore.

theres a few other fixes that dont have anything to do with performance but its also supposed to run a bit cooler.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh , but if the B3 is coming out then Gigabyte will release a bios fix, so why should we worry about it?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Oh , but if the B3 is coming out then Gigabyte will release a bios fix, so why should we worry about it?



I think you missed the point. B3 is all-new silicon. It's like going from a C0 i7 to a D0 i7. A bios fix has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

team CLIT huh?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> team CLIT huh?



lol. OClit. Guess it might be time to change the sig. lol.


----------



## Binge (Sep 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. OClit. Guess it might be time to change the sig. lol.



I think the big C is a nice touch... wow it just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. OClit. Guess it might be time to change the sig. lol.



i've been meanin to get you on that one for a while now 

doesnt bother me though


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

There, went back to the old one for now. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

is OClit even still going? you and damulta where the only ones i ever knew from there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Clit.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> is OClit even still going? you and damulta where the only ones i ever knew from there



Well, it's no longer affiliated with Palit, considering they left the US market. We were given the name to use, but Damulta has pretty much disappeared, so I really don't know the status anymore. Me, him and dom were trying to keep it going.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

holy shit!

evga likes to use LEET packaging


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

That's OCD level of packaging there. Very impressive.


----------



## Binge (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's to hoping mine looks as sexy.  Any thing back from Enermax for you?  I sent mine yesterday.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> Here's to hoping mine looks as sexy.  Any thing back from Enermax for you?  I sent mine yesterday.



shipped mine yesterday but i think i'll have the new one by monday.

yours will look same according to darren. 

the seal wasnt even broken yet 

i love that feeling


----------



## mudkip (Sep 16, 2009)

The EVGA packaging looks similar to the way XFX packs their videocards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

wow.... you see any "NORMAL" hardware in there?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 16, 2009)

Them Crucial sticks look "normal", but I know all too well what those "basic" DDR3 sticks can do


----------



## Binge (Sep 16, 2009)

+1 nothing but the best.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

OOOOO i love it!!!

had to rearange a bit to get temps better...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

damn fit, first off the packaging on the board is awesome.  Next, that setup is sick too!  Any specific reason why you are running that combo of video cards?  Or just for more performance?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

just messing around.

but i think that since my 260 can run 790mhz core i can beat what the 295s could do at only 736mhz core in physx test.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just messing around.
> 
> but i think that since my 260 can run 790mhz core i can beat what the 295s could do at only 736mhz core in physx test.



how bad were temps before and after when you moved the 260 over a slot?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 16, 2009)

I know, but I don't want to say


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how bad were temps before and after when you moved the 260 over a slot?



ha!

110c after vantage run.

works far better now though..


but the fucking physx demon is fuckin with me again. i dont get it.

reinstallin OS currently


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

holy crap, thats insane.

Hey FIT, whats the max safest temp you can run a 9800gx2 at, if you know.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2009)

no idea. theres a guy on evga forums that has 3 for sale cheap.

he's wanting to trade gtx260 for each


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no idea. theres a guy on evga forums that has 3 for sale cheap.
> 
> he's wanting to trade gtx260 for each



damn thats nice, but no money dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

maybe old news, but anyone seen this?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)

fuck.

wheres the vantage run?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> fuck.
> 
> wheres the vantage run?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)

fuck again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Sep 17, 2009)

Very Nice Fit Looking at getting the baord myself let us know how it compares to the Giga UD5, if it is worth the jump.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)

bios is odd at first but i'd say it as good as the ud5 if not a tad behind it.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> maybe old news, but anyone seen this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090916/Capture005530.jpg





Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090916/Capture006170.jpg





Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090916/Capture007383.jpg



Fuck! Indeed. This just confirms that I will be waiting till i9 releases to move to 1366.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Sep 17, 2009)

It is supposed to be one hell of a kick ass chip, I am saving my pennies for one of those since I am reading they are only going to be marketed at the Extreme Edition price range about 1,000 USD for one .  And the new DX 11 cards coming out are going to be nice also.  That 5870 looks nice, see how it compares to a gtx295, once it is officially released.  

Fit, 
Classy is a bit behind UD5, nice to know thx.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090916/Capture001312.jpg



all of the sudden after the last few posts, your scores seem low


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

^^^thats pretty good considering your CPU is hardly touched and your cards can go more, right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> all of the sudden after the last few posts, your scores seem low



they'll be heading up pretty quick here in a bit.

still on air.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 17, 2009)

Comon Fits, fuck the 3,2 GHZ runs I want 4.2+!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Comon Fits, fuck the 3,2 GHZ runs I want 4.2+!



wouldnt 40k at 3.2ghz be sick though?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> they'll be heading up pretty quick here in a bit.
> 
> still on air.



I'm seriously debating whether to go water again on that rig.  I got a cooler on the way, I'll see how that does first.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

how are the temps now?  Any reason why you are not clocking the CPU higher?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how are the temps now?  Any reason why you are not clocking the CPU higher?



mobo is on all auto still. just toying with dedicated physx gpu to see how vantage responds to OCing the dedicated card.

i'll start getting cpu fired up here in a bit.

temps are fine although my water blocks are looking kinda lonely....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)

and the last at 3.2ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> mobo is on all auto still. just toying with dedicated physx gpu to see how vantage responds to OCing the dedicated card.
> 
> i'll start getting cpu fired up here in a bit.
> 
> temps are fine although my water blocks are looking kinda lonely....



yeah, I am on stock cooling fit, imagine.  I look to my left and see my 480 lonely  :crying:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)

ok...

 i now deem the evga classified 760 the best x58 with the ud5 a VERY close 2nd


----------



## Binge (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm excited Fits... we're going to be WCing like madmen, but you've got a bit more elaborate setup.  Lucky duck.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)

i love using eleet to correct minor problems without rebooting. 

i've also notice that the board overvolts a few things but has .02v vdroop on vcore.

you can correct this stuff in windows with eleet though and i like that alot.

im running 4.2ghz benches as i type.

brb


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

good job FIT, any difference from your previous setup without the 260?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 17, 2009)

Crazyness fits!


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 18, 2009)

Can someone please post a 4.0 Ghz setting for Asus P6T with D0 chip?  Got my hand on this board and would like to compare this with my MSI board.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Binge (Sep 18, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Can someone please post a 4.0 Ghz setting for Asus P6T with D0 chip?  Got my hand on this board and would like to compare this with my MSI board.  Thanks in advance.



NO!  Oh well maybe someone else can, but I wanted to let you know that these requests are very ridiculous since no two i7s with entirely different chips and hardware will OC the same.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

card at stock, cpu @ 3.6 Ghz.  going to try to find the max on the card first.  


first run


----------



## Binge (Sep 18, 2009)

Where did you get that precision skin?!?!?!  Welcome back to water cooled CP


----------



## Anath (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok guys just got my i7 920 and i am running into a few problems. The first is when i try to boot up everest i get a bsod. I think that has to to with windows 7 rc though. My second problem is when i am running prime 95 and i run the second option (in-place large FFTs) My third instance running off the third core immediatly gets an error. However when i run small FFTs i dont get this error. Could this be a memory problem? I am running everything stock btw.


----------



## Anath (Sep 18, 2009)

I also ran it in blend and cpu #3 my 4th core got an error this time...did i get a bad proc?


----------



## Binge (Sep 18, 2009)

It could be and it could be a problem with the bios/bios settings/mobo config/memory and a few other things.  Very hard to diagnose an issue like this with such little information.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> Where did you get that precision skin?!?!?!  Welcome back to water cooled CP



It came with it.  and thanks 



Anath said:


> Ok guys just got my i7 920 and i am running into a few problems. The first is when i try to boot up everest i get a bsod. I think that has to to with windows 7 rc though. My second problem is when i am running prime 95 and i run the second option (in-place large FFTs) My third instance running off the third core immediatly gets an error. However when i run small FFTs i dont get this error. Could this be a memory problem? I am running everything stock btw.



You wanna give us your settings?  CPUz at least.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

higher core clock on card


----------



## Binge (Sep 18, 2009)

Give me the skin CP... or there will be  BLOOD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> Give me the skin CP... or there will be  BLOOD



How would I be able to give it to you, it came with the program      I'm done for tonight.  I'll talk to you'll tomorrow; night everyone!


----------



## Anath (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It came with it.  and thanks
> You wanna give us your settings?  CPUz at least.  Thanks.



here are my results from prime 95


> [Fri Sep 18 02:10:31 2009]
> Self-test 1024K passed!
> Self-test 1024K passed!
> Self-test 1024K passed!
> ...



my cpuz settings under load:
these are the settings i got the error above.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v301/Anath/test.jpg


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2009)

I remember a time when Fit was saying the Classified's were crap...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Anath said:


> here are my results from prime 95
> 
> 
> my cpuz settings under load:
> ...



screenshot is a bit small.  you are running at stock speeds?  TRy to run memtest to see if the RAM gives errors.  if you have instability at default clocks, something is wrong.


----------



## Anath (Sep 18, 2009)

sry for the size im sure photobucket compressed it...anyways the same thing happens when i try to run memtest...it gets up to 7% and then freezes...this has happened when i have booted from a usb as well as a disk.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I remember a time when Fit was saying the Classified's were crap...



759 classy IS crap. 

760 has all the fixes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Anath said:


> sry for the size im sure photobucket compressed it...anyways the same thing happens when i try to run memtest...it gets up to 7% and then freezes...this has happened when i have booted from a usb as well as a disk.



You have other ram to try.  If memtest is not passing that tells you something.


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 18, 2009)

Here are my settings, I have gone higher but this is what I use for day to day use


----------



## kylzer (Sep 18, 2009)

4.2 HT off






HT on


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)

what is this?

SLGMX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

You watercooling that board fit?


----------



## mudkip (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't have an EVGA board but I'm almost sure it's a nvidia nforce 200 chip ,  , which adds extra pci-e lanes / sli function


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)

google SLGMX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> google SLGMX



Me or Kip?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)

someone


----------



## mudkip (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm appears to be a B3 thingie or something, I've absolutely no idea


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)

its the b3 x58 NB chip.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 18, 2009)

I still don't know what the B3 thing is?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)

its the new stepping of the x58 NB chip


its like the i7 920..... it was a c0 stepping

but they released a new stepping called the d0 stepping which was better.

the new b3 x58 chip is supposed to be better than the old version


----------



## Asylum (Sep 18, 2009)

B3 is a new stepping... fixes some small and insignificant issues and offers NO performance increase.

But that BS disclaimer is always mentioned so that the owners of the old stepping do not get disgruntled.

The B3 NB core stepping change will most likely allow BClocks above 222. This is where most systems will BSOD.

But, as with a change in core stepping on CPUs, you get lower voltages and higher OCs. And here with CPUs, Intel always claims that a core stepping change will not create a better chip. But the facts speak to the Opposite, a core stepping change can create an additional 1-3% performance increase!!

Might not sound like much, but every percent increase gets us closer to Quads running at 5.0GHz on Air.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)

copy and paste FTW


----------



## Asylum (Sep 18, 2009)

Yea was going out to smoke and was tring to give you some quick info.
Im at work.


----------



## Binge (Sep 18, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I remember a time when Fit was saying the Classified's were crap...



I believe they were crap.  A number of bios revisions and chipset revisions later and voila!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)

im having some probs with 4.5ghz but i think i'll get it ironed out once i have a chance to really play with the bios.

water is installed though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like b3 is promising.  I plan on getting another i7 rig going eventually looks like they came out just in time


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 18, 2009)

Gosh, so sexy fit. I want to go back to water soon, just built up an i5 rig (just for folding) so it will be a while. But... I plan to have water on the i7 rig by January, gotta finish what I started with the i5 first.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)

this is only the beginning. 

im tired of changing shit around so im building this into an actual full blown machine... case and all. 

revamping my main rig too, with i5


----------



## Asylum (Sep 18, 2009)

I just picked me up a i7 920 and a EVGA x58 myself.
Setting it up today.


----------



## kylzer (Sep 18, 2009)

Meh soon as i go over 205 blk (4.3ghz) i get lock ups i've try QPI/QPIPLL vcore ect still locks :S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> this is only the beginning.
> 
> im tired of changing shit around so im building this into an actual full blown machine... case and all.
> 
> revamping my main rig too, with i5



wow that's gonna be nice fit, you using that mm case you posted?




Asylum said:


> I just picked me up a i7 920 and a EVGA x58 myself.
> Setting it up today.



Which evga did you get?


----------



## Anath (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You have other ram to try.  If memtest is not passing that tells you something.



Ok so i think it had to do with me trying to run memtest with all 6gb in. I have tested the first 2 sticks and the first one passed 8 and the second passed 5. So now i am testing the last stick. If this doesnt come up with any errors i have no idea what it is.

One thing i was thinking about do you think the os has a problem with all 6gb being in even though this is only a 32bit? Like do you think that could be whats causing the errors? I know that the OS can only recognize physical ram + gpu memory up to so many gigs. However, could this be the problem?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2009)

use 64bit os


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah I think os might be at fault here.   RAM seems to be good


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> NO!  Oh well maybe someone else can, but I wanted to let you know that these requests are very ridiculous since no two i7s with entirely different chips and hardware will OC the same.



Thanks for the useless comment.  I only asked so that I have a ball park range to play around with.  This is i7 OC thread so my request is not outlandish here.  If you don't feel like sharing, don't respond.


----------



## Binge (Sep 18, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Thanks for the useless comment.  I only asked so that I have a ball park range to play around with.  This is i7 OC thread so my request is not outlandish here.  If you don't feel like sharing, don't respond.



Don't bite my @$$ here friend.  I wasn't biting yours.  The big issue here is that your request is outlandish because if you ask one guy for a ballpark estimate, and you look at his settings and you look at yours and you might end up crying to yourself. His stats are better but in reality it has nothing to do with the motherboard, in fact he's running a different PSU (which has made a difference with x58 overclocking) and his CPU is a better performing chip.  The truth and heart to this thread is people like freaking Mudkip.  He shares all of his information, but not his settings.  The reason is because his settings won't help anyone, it's the problem solving process he used to underclock/overclock his CPU that made all the difference.

If you want a ballpark... the lowest i've seen an i7 post is 0.95V on the core and the highest intel rates the i7s on the Vcore is 1.53V.  There's your ballpark, now your job would be to go and hit some balls to see where they land in the park, right?  Do people even think about what they're asking anymore?


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> Don't bite my @$$ here friend.  I wasn't biting yours.  The big issue here is that your request is outlandish because if you ask one guy for a ballpark estimate, and you look at his settings and you look at yours and you might end up crying to yourself. His stats are better but in reality it has nothing to do with the motherboard, in fact he's running a different PSU (which has made a difference with x58 overclocking) and his CPU is a better performing chip.  The truth and heart to this thread is people like freaking Mudkip.  He shares all of his information, but not his settings.  The reason is because his settings won't help anyone, it's the problem solving process he used to underclock/overclock his CPU that made all the difference.
> 
> If you want a ballpark... the lowest i've seen an i7 post is 0.95V on the core and the highest intel rates the i7s on the Vcore is 1.53V.  There's your ballpark, now your job would be to go and hit some balls to see where they land in the park, right?  Do people even think about what they're asking anymore?



I don't want to turn this thread into a flame war so check your pm.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 18, 2009)

Asylum said:


> B3 is a new stepping... fixes some small and insignificant issues and offers NO performance increase.
> 
> But that BS disclaimer is always mentioned so that the owners of the old stepping do not get disgruntled.
> 
> ...



Sounds good , hope gigabyte will release a board with the B3


----------



## Asylum (Sep 18, 2009)

Anath said:


> sry for the size im sure photobucket compressed it...anyways the same thing happens when i try to run memtest...it gets up to 7% and then freezes...this has happened when i have booted from a usb as well as a disk.



Its probaly a memory problem.
Try running with just 1 stick of ram in the #1 slot thats listed in your motherboad manual.
Also make sure that your voltage and timings are correct in bios.


----------



## Anath (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok so i ran each memory stick individually and each one came up with 0 errors. I am going to try a 64 bit os and see if that helps.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok....Just got my i7 rig set up.
Im useing...
EVGA X58 758
i7 920 DO
Patriot Vipers 1600Mhz
I have been doing some research on this set up and its went well so far.
Got all the way up to 3.6Ghz on stock voltage (1.09)
Went into the bios and set up for a 4.0Ghz run and hit it first time.
My voltage is a little high but im going to try 4.2Ghz on the same settings.
This board is pretty easy to set up and has plenty of options.
Heres my 4.0Ghz run.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 18, 2009)

I ran mine at .88V at stock with HT on.


----------



## Anath (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok so i think my computer doesnt like prime95. I ran intel burn test on maximum settings and it says its stable. So now i have no idea what to think.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never heard of a computer "not liking" prime95


----------



## Binge (Sep 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I ran mine at .88V at stock with HT on.



Oh holy hell that's awesome   There's a guy who just PMed me and said .95V was impossible lol.



Anath said:


> Ok so i think my computer doesnt like prime95. I ran intel burn test on maximum settings and it says its stable. So now i have no idea what to think.



I highly doubt your PC just "doesn't like" a program that works for everyone else.  Intel Burn Test doesn't work correctly on i7 processors and at most gets them to do 75% load.  I haven't been following your problems, but is your system on air?  Is it giving errors at a certain temperature?  Have you tried to prime95 with only one stick of ram?  Have you turned off CPU features like C-states to see if the problem was rooted in the bios?


----------



## Asylum (Sep 18, 2009)

Got it up to 4.2Ghz.
Used the same settings i had before and enabled turbo mode.
Ill see if it will go higher at the same settings but i doubt it.
Heres the 4.2Ghz run.


----------



## Anath (Sep 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> Oh holy hell that's awesome   There's a guy who just PMed me and said .95V was impossible lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt your PC just "doesn't like" a program that works for everyone else.  Intel Burn Test doesn't work correctly on i7 processors and at most gets them to do 75% load.  I haven't been following your problems, but is your system on air?  Is it giving errors at a certain temperature?  Have you tried to prime95 with only one stick of ram?  Have you turned off CPU features like C-states to see if the problem was rooted in the bios?



Well I am not sure why i keep getting errors with prime but i dont get errors with intel burn test. I am not sure why it would only get them to do 75% load when i get all my threads up to 100% while running the test. I am on air using a tuniq tower 120 extreme. I have only one stick of ram in atm because i was doing memtest to see if the sticks were the problem and ive concluded that they arnt. I have turned off programs like c-states to see if its a bios issue. I have tried both general stock settings and my own settings and i still get errors in prime95. Here are a couple of pics during intel burn test.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll have to post some screens later. I've been swamped with schoolwork, though.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 18, 2009)

Guys I need a suggestion for a new board, I am replacing my UD4p. I was thinking a Foxconn Bloodrage. Any thoughts?


----------



## Binge (Sep 18, 2009)

Anath said:


> Well I am not sure why i keep getting errors with prime but i dont get errors with intel burn test. I am not sure why it would only get them to do 75% load when i get all my threads up to 100% while running the test. I am on air using a tuniq tower 120 extreme. I have only one stick of ram in atm because i was doing memtest to see if the sticks were the problem and ive concluded that they arnt. I have turned off programs like c-states to see if its a bios issue. I have tried both general stock settings and my own settings and i still get errors in prime95. Here are a couple of pics during intel burn test.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090918/test2.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090918/test3.png



Alright thanks a lot for answering my questions.  Since you're running 1 stick only and doing prime in a 32bit that rules out the concept that your OS is causing the problem.  The only thing you can do now is scrap the prime95 tests and see if any other benchmarks/games/programs you use buckle under pressure.  That's a wild fluke if it is a fluke.  Anyone else here use prime95 and W7?


----------



## Anath (Sep 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> Alright thanks a lot for answering my questions.  Since you're running 1 stick only and doing prime in a 32bit that rules out the concept that your OS is causing the problem.  The only thing you can do now is scrap the prime95 tests and see if any other benchmarks/games/programs you use buckle under pressure.  That's a wild fluke if it is a fluke.  Anyone else here use prime95 and W7?



You're very welcome  I was freakin out cuz i thought i got a bad proc or memory or something. I have ran vantage even though its more of a gpu benchmark. I didnt notice any problems in it. Are their any other good benchmark programs i can use besides prime95 and intel burn test to see if i get errors in those?


----------



## Binge (Sep 18, 2009)

Anath said:


> You're very welcome  I was freakin out cuz i thought i got a bad proc or memory or something. I have ran vantage even though its more of a gpu benchmark. I didnt notice any problems in it. Are their any other good benchmark programs i can use besides prime95 and intel burn test to see if i get errors in those?



WPrime, SuperPi, and the CPU tests of Cinebench R10 are a few.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> Alright thanks a lot for answering my questions.  Since you're running 1 stick only and doing prime in a 32bit that rules out the concept that your OS is causing the problem.  The only thing you can do now is scrap the prime95 tests and see if any other benchmarks/games/programs you use buckle under pressure.  That's a wild fluke if it is a fluke.  Anyone else here use prime95 and W7?



I do, and it works fine for me.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> this is only the beginning.
> 
> im tired of changing shit around so im building this into an actual full blown machine... case and all.
> 
> revamping my main rig too, with i5



I'll believe that when I see it 



DanishDevil said:


> I've never heard of a computer "not liking" prime95



I have actually heard of this, but it was mostly with a revision of prime 95 causing errors, or certain class of CPU's not liking one program like Prime95 or another.  Try as many different stability tests and see what it looks like overall.  If it's stable enough for you, then it's good to go.


----------



## Anath (Sep 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> WPrime, SuperPi, and the CPU tests of Cinebench R10 are a few.



Ok sounds good. I downloaded OCCT, ill also download those three and see what kind of results i get. If i get errors with the others then i will prob end up sending the cpu back. If not then all is well! thanks guys.


----------



## Binge (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot OCCT.  That's one of the best stress tests of which I use frequently   good eye man, good eye.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> I can't believe I forgot OCCT.  That's one of the best stress tests of which I use frequently   good eye man, good eye.



I can't believe you forgot OCCT either. Shame on you, Binge. Shame on you.  lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

bit more 3d testing, CPU still as my previous runs at 3.6 GHz card up from 650 core to 700







now card up to 740 core.  Tried 750 but it crashed so I backed it down to this, CPU still 3.6 Ghz






card at 740, but CPU up to 4.2 GHz


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2009)

you should try to bump your mem to 1050 CP my cards will do it im pretty sure yous can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> you should try to bump your mem to 1050 CP my cards will do it im pretty sure yous can.



It got pretty late last night man, im'ma continue to tweak the card tonight.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It got pretty late last night man, im'ma continue to tweak the card tonight.



o i know all about late i havent slept yet. I was just givin ya a heads bro their arent many of us with these cards.

WE GOTTA STICK TOGETHER!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> o i know all about late i havent slept yet. I was just givin ya a heads bro their arent many of us with these cards.
> 
> WE GOTTA STICK TOGETHER!



Thanks for the heads up bro, we will stick together, I plan on getting a 2nd one


----------



## Asylum (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice run on that GX2 Patty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Nice run on that GX2 Patty.



Tonight I'm going to see if i can bea. My c/f 4870 best which is 26.3k.  What do you think?


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 19, 2009)

Impossible, I dare say, unless the card is on water!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Impossible, I dare say, unless the card is on water!



nope, the ati's and this one were/are both on stock cooling.

I had a run over 25k with this setup already, it's a few pages back, I think it's possible, but it'll take more tweaking than it did with the 4870's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Im currently still browsing at these settings 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=717377


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tonight I'm going to see if i can bea. My c/f 4870 best which is 26.3k.  What do you think?





kid41212003 said:


> Impossible, I dare say, unless the card is on water!



Definitely possibly. I've gotten 26k with my 4870x2 at default clocks with my 920 @ 4.2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Definitely possibly. I've gotten 26k with my 4870x2 at default clocks with my 920 @ 4.2.



i'll post the results soon, I did though.  Just an observation, it took a higher CPU clock to get a better score, however the 4870's were clocked 30mhz higher per core, so I think clock for clock, the 9800gx2 should still outperform it if I was to lower the clock on the CPU to the same as the run on the 4870's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok here we go, the best 3dmark 06 run of the day, wprime, and super pi.  I was lazy and didn't feel like restarting to disable HT on the super pi run, so still a personal best, but could have been lot better.  I'll redo it without HT another time, maybe later today 

3dmark 06 (beat the c/f 4870' setup)





wprime





super pi


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 19, 2009)

26k+ is very possible with a couple 4870s or a 4870x2 as in my case.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 19, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> 26k+ is very possible with a couple 4870s or a 4870x2 as in my case.
> 
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z43/mastrdrver/26797k3dmark06.jpg



Yep.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

what do you guys think dual 9800GX2's will do in 06?


----------



## Binge (Sep 19, 2009)

not badly, but still not too great.  Give it a shot.  Older nV cards seem to do better with 06.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> not badly, but still not too great.  Give it a shot.  Older nV cards seem to do better with 06.



Yeah this card sucks in vantage, does worse than the ati's even with the help of physx


----------



## mudkip (Sep 19, 2009)

Just wait for the HD5870


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Just wait for the HD5870



I would like to keep the intel/nvidia thing going, my last ati card was really bad in game paired with this setup.  I can always get an ati card for my other rig


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 19, 2009)

I meant to say with the GX9800, not the HD4870 CF (he already did it 26k run with it), but he just did a 26k run with GX9800, lol.

Didn't expect a run at 4.5GHz! Nice !



Binge said:


> not badly, but still not too great.  Give it a shot.  Older nV cards seem to do better with 06.



I think it's just there isn't enough CPU power to push the "newer" cards to its limit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I meant to say with the GX9800, not the HD4870 CF (he already did it 26k run with it), but he just did a 26k run with GX9800, lol.
> 
> Didn't expect a run at 4.5GHz! Nice !
> 
> ...



When I get my new tech station I'll try for higher, maybe a few mhz only, but any little bit counts.


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 20, 2009)

Question which is better running at 3.93 GHZ and memory at 1656MHZ timings 6 7 6 18 
or running at 4.0 GHZ memory at 1603 MHZ timings still 6 7 6 18


----------



## Binge (Sep 20, 2009)

Super Sarge said:


> Question which is better running at 3.93 GHZ and memory at 1656MHZ timings 6 7 6 18
> or running at 4.0 GHZ memory at 1603 MHZ timings still 6 7 6 18



Short answer: No.

Longer answer: Neither.

Even longer answer: Whatever part of your computer usage you consider to be better could be dependent on another part of hardware.  For instance... load times off of the HDD are faster with an SSD.  CPU speed is not exactly a large issue here.

Question:  Could you be a bit more specific about what you're trying to make better?


----------



## wolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> Short answer: No.
> 
> Longer answer: Neither.
> 
> ...



classic, every word.


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am just trying to learn, I am going to leave it at 3.3 as I can run a 1.20 voltage on CPU where at 4.0  I need to set CPU to 1.225
I thank you for the quick reply. 
I have no specific purpose. I am not a gamer so FPS is not a big concern for me. I just like to see what I can do. At 63 years old I just enjoy learning something everyday.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Super Sarge said:


> I am just trying to learn, I am going to leave it at 3.3 as I can run a 1.20 voltage on CPU where at 4.0  I need to set CPU to 1.225
> I thank you for the quick reply.
> I have no specific purpose. I am not a gamer so FPS is not a big concern for me. I just like to see what I can do. At 63 years old I just enjoy learning something everyday.



ah... i see.

well...

3.6ghz is a good round number and will give you HEAPS of performance compared to stock clocks.

ram really doesnt matter over 1200mhz so you can run it how you see fit. less volts would be best though.



*and for everyone in this thread...* im going to call manditory pics for the next few days. post em up. we want to see your setup


----------



## Binge (Sep 20, 2009)

Well when you put it that way you can really only define better in your own terms.  It has been proven ...(and I don't have sources)... memory bandwidth after 1600MHz is close to useless in applications, but it can shave off fractions of a second in benchmarks.  Where benchmarks are concerned it would require both the ram and the cpu to be faster, but the cpu speed would do more for the benchmark than the memory.


----------



## wolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> *and for everyone in this thread...* im going to call manditory pics for the next few days. post em up. we want to see your setup



Oh it's awn.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

a few of mine as it stands now...

(temporary)


----------



## wolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice, I'll take a few iPhone snaps of my setup tomorrow, it's in full NFS Shift mode atm which means G25 + X5500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## mafia97 (Sep 20, 2009)

*3ghz test*

so i tried to overclcok my i7 920 c0 to atleast 3ghz on stock cooling
so far doing some test seems stable
can u guys check out how it is going
hey can u recomend me a air cooler too
i was thinking about cmv10 themalight fx 14
thanks
edit: is this s1284
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233017
edit2:failed in intel burn test


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 20, 2009)

s1284, mugen 2 are the first suggestions I'd make.


----------



## 4x4n (Sep 20, 2009)

Finally got going on this EVGA micro set up. It has the b3 x58 stepping. Not sure if makes a difference, have not tried any high bclk with it. But 4ghz is pretty easy. Here is a shot and also a pic of it on the shelf in my garage. I have a spot cool on the chipset and an old amd fan on vregs. Plus my favorite zip ties for the fan on the true


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 20, 2009)

Testing Evga X58 LE at the moment...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

CLUB evga here 

lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 20, 2009)

I do toy with a Gigabyte from time to time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

that makes like what, four of us in this page only?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that makes like what, four of us in this page only?



i dont see any pics of yours...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i dont see any pics of yours...



Sorry, meant to post them earlier, woops.  Here they are


Here is my i7 rig as of now and my room.  In view are both of my computers.  The fan was facing the i7 rig during a bench session I was having today.  I'll provide a link below to my best runs of the day.











LINK TO RUNS

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1559455&postcount=6517


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

CP your case has exploded and only the insides are left


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> CP your case has exploded and only the insides are left





naw bro, Remember I was having issues with it, so I took everything out for inspection.  I'll be putting it backinto a different case that can house the rad inside.  For now it's staying like that.  When Pauls new tech station comes it'll go there, if I like it a lot it'll stay there too!


----------



## Jupiter (Sep 20, 2009)

I have no new pics but i am curious CP.
Is that a bong on top left of cabinet in second pic?... LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I have no new pics but i am curious CP.
> Is that a bong on top left of cabinet in second pic?... LOL



no, thats a speaker mount


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2009)

CP where did you get that clip for your X-540 center channel to sit on the top of your monitor? At least it looks like some clip that holds it there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> CP where did you get that clip for your X-540 center channel to sit on the top of your monitor? At least it looks like some clip that holds it there.



its part of the actual speaker.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lame, I have X-530's and they don't have that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Lame, I have X-530's and they don't have that.



im sure there is a universal clip or something dude??


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wanna snap a shot of the X-540 center bottom and send me it through PM, it might be the same, then all I would have to do is track down a base.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wanna snap a shot of the X-540 center bottom and send me it through PM, it might be the same, then all I would have to do is track down a base.



i'll do that for you shortly, not a problem


----------



## t_ski (Sep 21, 2009)

Main rig and monitor:







Inside:






Server, printer and networking rack:






Spare/testing/review rig:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 21, 2009)

where you using milk at one time in that water loop?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 21, 2009)

No, just distilled water.  That's one of the upgrades I was talking to you about.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 21, 2009)

oh boy. help this man out.

anyone have any extra tubing?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 21, 2009)

If anybody knows what that crap is inside the tubes and how to get rid of it (or at least how to keep it from coming back), I'd appreciate it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 21, 2009)

its flux from the rad.

take that loop apart and pull the cpu block apart and clean it with soapy water and an old toothbrush.

chuck the tubes over your neighbors fence haha JK.

you'll need to run some HOT HOT HOT water through that res several times.

if that doesnt clean it do the following for both res and rad....

get some prestone radiator flush and cycle it through the rad+res+pump ONLY for about 20mins.

it should clean it out pretty well.

be sure to run water through it a few times after that to make sure its clean before using.


----------



## wolf (Sep 21, 2009)

cant wait to post pics now, everyone's getting into this


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 21, 2009)

My only desktop system and it always stays in the case. Always.














Not much for cable management, but its enough to keep things cool and somewhat clean looking. BTW, this is cleanest my desk has been since I got this monitor.


----------



## Binge (Sep 21, 2009)

oh man I love a good HAF!!!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Main rig and monitor:
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/8007/p1100132.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice job! Will help you clean-up your water lines
But I want to know what is up with the concrete floor and brick walls? Looks like you live in a jail or warehouse


----------



## t_ski (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in the basement.  I am a true "cellar dweller!"

I am working to finish the whole thing, but haven't completed the first part yet, which will be my office.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I'm in the basement.  I am a true "cellar dweller!"
> 
> I am working to finish the whole thing, but haven't completed the first part yet, which will be my office.



Sweet~
It should stay pretty cool down there.

What kind of temps are you getting with your i7 currently (oc?)


----------



## Asylum (Sep 21, 2009)

Heres a couple pics of my rig.
Just got it set up yesterday with new i7 and EVGA X58.
Havent had any time for cable management yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its flux from the rad.
> 
> take that loop apart and pull the cpu block apart and clean it with soapy water and an old toothbrush.
> 
> ...




what I did with mine was I ran hot  water for about 20 minutes through the rad/pump/ and then just cleaned the res as good as I could. I am running distilled water now and its crystal clear 

You remember the first time I used distilled water how it looked right?


----------



## wolf (Sep 21, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I'm in the basement.  I am a true "cellar dweller!"
> 
> I am working to finish the whole thing, but haven't completed the first part yet, which will be my office.



I bet ambient temps in the cellar are pretty favorable hey?

I've just hooked myself up with a tiled den too, real chilly in there 24/7


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Heres a couple pics of my rig.
> Just got it set up yesterday with new i7 and EVGA X58.
> Havent had any time for cable management yet.
> 
> ...



I like where you placed your pump!
Looks pretty good. Need some pics of the inside and some oc / temp readings


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 21, 2009)

So is air cooling the minority here?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 21, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> So is air cooling the minority here?



yes.


----------



## Binge (Sep 21, 2009)

To be a jerk... eventually all the cooling is left up to the air.  Heat's gotta go somewhere   (geothermal loops are excluded from this statement...)


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 21, 2009)

I would go water, but too much work for me to keep it clean. I think I've blown a can of air once inside that case. Not to clean things out but to clean off what I thought was dust on the V2...it wasn't.

Air cooling, because water is just too much work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 21, 2009)

water is 

set it and forget it

unless you change parts alot.


----------



## Binge (Sep 21, 2009)

I usually disassemble my loop and clean everything once every 2 weeks because it's fun D:  It's not like I have to... I could just let it go for months or even a year, but it's just too damn fun.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 21, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> I would go water, but too much work for me to keep it clean. I think I've blown a can of air once inside that case. Not to clean things out but to clean off what I thought was dust on the V2...it wasn't.
> 
> Air cooling, because water is just too much work.



I disagrees. I use straight distilled water and I only have to clean it out once every 6 months to a year. I have never actually had it up that long but because LCing setups are closed loops they don't need to be cleaned often.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea but there is the setup and testing thing I just can't get into. I work as an auto tech all day so the easier my pc is to cool, the more I like. No testing seals, just throw it on and go.

See, 6 months, a year, distilled water. Too much work.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> To be a jerk... eventually all the cooling is left up to the air.  Heat's gotta go somewhere   (geothermal loops are excluded from this statement...)



Damn that is so down to the nitty gritty, man i miss that sence of humor, hope you had a great summer. 

@CP,  jsut saw your Wprime scores, very sweet, hard work does pay off...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Damn that is so down to the nitty gritty, man i miss that sence of humor, hope you had a great summer.
> 
> @CP,  jsut saw your Wprime scores, very sweet, hard work does pay off...



Thanks dude, i stopped upon first reboot, If I stop being lazy and try more they'll get better   I need to tweak it too.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 21, 2009)

Water is a lot of fun, but I couldn't be arsed to fit water in a mATX case... I think I did more than enough stuffing when I had a full loop inside my CM 590 mid tower...

Also, a smaller case simply needs some airflow because the other components will run a lot hotter in cramped space. Hence, back to air.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 21, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Sweet~
> It should stay pretty cool down there.
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting with your i7 currently (oc?)



Yes, it is the coolest place in the whole house.  Ambient temps usually run about 20-21 C.

My 965 is running at stock right now :shadedshu but idling about 30 C.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 21, 2009)

Gotta post my mess of a setup. Look closely at the tech station... anyone notice....the stock heatsink 












There is good reason though, the Noctua cooler will be going on the i5 setup once the motherboard arrives. Everything else is ready to goooooooooo.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 21, 2009)

I know were in the middle of posting pics, but I would like to add something I just ran across while working on 205bclk. I was trying to get 8x ram and 16x uncore to work. vvt was 1.3875 and vdram was 1.68+. I ran memtest and was throwing errors on every single test as soon as it started. I was only running 9-9-9-24 1T which were the auto settings. If I upped the vdimm it didn't help. I was confused as I run the GSkills 7-7-7-24 1T at 200x8 without a problem and will pass memtest all day. In a desprit attempt I dropped the voltage to 1.68 and suddenly almost all the errors went away. I upped uncore to 18x, let memory multi and timings on auto (9CLt) and dropped the voltage to 1.64 and now it is just about to complete 1 pass without any errors.

So, watch the voltage you give the memory. It might be too much and cause memory errors.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 21, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> I know were in the middle of posting pics, but I would like to add something I just ran across while working on 205bclk. I was trying to get 8x ram and 16x uncore to work. vvt was 1.3875 and vdram was 1.68+. I ran memtest and was throwing errors on every single test as soon as it started. I was only running 9-9-9-24 1T which were the auto settings. If I upped the vdimm it didn't help. I was confused as I run the GSkills 7-7-7-24 1T at 200x8 without a problem and will pass memtest all day. In a desprit attempt I dropped the voltage to 1.68 and suddenly almost all the errors went away. I upped uncore to 18x, let memory multi and timings on auto (9CLt) and dropped the voltage to 1.64 and now it is just about to complete 1 pass without any errors.
> 
> So, watch the voltage you give the memory. It might be too much and cause memory errors.



I have noticed that myself... I was tring a 210bclk and couldnt get it stable so i raised my memory voltage to 1.7 (stock @ 1.65) but still no luck.
So i set it back to my 4.2ghz Intel burn test stable settings and loaded windows.
Started doing some gaming and it crashed out on me.
I was like OMG WTF now.
I had forgot to set my memory voltage back to 1.65.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 21, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> I know were in the middle of posting pics, but I would like to add something I just ran across while working on 205bclk. I was trying to get 8x ram and 16x uncore to work. vvt was 1.3875 and vdram was 1.68+. I ran memtest and was throwing errors on every single test as soon as it started. I was only running 9-9-9-24 1T which were the auto settings. If I upped the vdimm it didn't help. I was confused as I run the GSkills 7-7-7-24 1T at 200x8 without a problem and will pass memtest all day. In a desprit attempt I dropped the voltage to 1.68 and suddenly almost all the errors went away. I upped uncore to 18x, let memory multi and timings on auto (9CLt) and dropped the voltage to 1.64 and now it is just about to complete 1 pass without any errors.
> 
> So, watch the voltage you give the memory. It might be too much and cause memory errors.




nah.... you  just figured out that some ram hates higher voltages.


----------



## extrasalty (Sep 21, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Yes, it is the coolest place in the whole house.  Ambient temps usually run about 20-21 C.
> 
> My 965 is running at stock right now :shadedshu but idling about 30 C.



Your 965 idles?


----------



## Binge (Sep 21, 2009)

+1 Fits, not all ram operates that way.  It's luck of the draw.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 21, 2009)

my i7 920 is failing in intel burn test max sttings without any overclock
why is it happeninh?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 21, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> my i7 920 is failing in intel burn test max sttings without any overclock
> why is it happeninh?



It could be that your motherboard's default voltage is too low. Go into the bios, and check what the actual vcore it.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 21, 2009)

its 1.12v is that a problem?


----------



## Binge (Sep 21, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> its 1.12v is that a problem?



If you change it to a higher voltage does that fix you issue?  If increasing the voltage fixes your problem than... well yeah 1.12V would be a problem if increasing the voltage fixes the issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

Mafia try what binge suggested and post back dude.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 21, 2009)

Got a 3dmark06 run today @ 4.3Ghz with a single 285.
Waiting for my other 295 to get back from RMA so i can run those.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nah.... you  just figured out that some ram hates higher voltages.



I think the Pi (blue) that I have are D9s. If not I'm sure they are Microns just not sure which ones.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2009)

gskill stopped using micron chips a while ago.

last gskills to have micron chips was the HZ's.

its most likely samsung hfc0 or hfc8... both hate voltage.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2009)

These are them

I got them back in March when newegg had that shellshocker with the P6T6 board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2009)

yup... i had BL PIs.

samsung chipped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yup... i had BL PIs.
> 
> samsung chipped.



me too, what a coincidence


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 22, 2009)

increase the voltage just a little still failed
here are some pics
thanks for help 
binge dude pls dont hit against wall i was just asking 
u must be having 1000 times my knowldge but i m still learning
thanks anyways


----------



## Asylum (Sep 22, 2009)

Whats your ram voltages and timings set at and what divider are you useing?


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 22, 2009)

ram voltage 1.50 (default)
timings 9-9-9-24
which drivers?
but i already have all latest drivers and bios fir all the things


----------



## Binge (Sep 22, 2009)

stock voltage for an i7 920 C0 is VCore 1.25V  QPI/Vtt 1.21V


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 22, 2009)

what is a divider
bios vcore is at auto and these are optimised settings according to bios
my temps at this voltage also touch 50 so if i increase the voltage to 1.25 they may increase further
thanks for replying


----------



## Binge (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm stating a fact that the intel recommended voltage for stock i7 920 C0 chips is 1.25V on the vcore. If you want better temps, get a better cooler.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 22, 2009)

failed at 1.25v too
it always fails as second run finishes 
any other advice


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 22, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> failed at 1.25v too
> it always fails as second run finishes
> any other advice



Best advice to hit clocks up to 4Ghz: use automatic settings.

My C0 as well as my D0 chip easily clocked up to 3.83 on auto.
Lowering your memory multiplier when you do that is a good idea though, as you will end up trying to boot insane speeds on mem. I accidentally booted up with 2Ghz mem on 1066 sticks once


----------



## Binge (Sep 22, 2009)

Thrack... he's failing at stock.  Return the chip to where you got it and get a different chip.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> Thrack... he's failing at stock.  Return the chip to where you got it and get a different chip.



He's failing at stock because he is twiddling with voltages he should not fiddle with until he is way above stock... Or did I miss something?


----------



## Binge (Sep 22, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> He's failing at stock because he is twiddling with voltages he should not fiddle with until he is way above stock... Or did I miss something?



You missed something.  He was failing at auto, which was 1.12V which is too low for a C0 i7.  Stock for a C0 is 1.25V, and that even fails.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't think any x58 board will have a defat vcore that is too low for any i7 chip.  Even c0's can under volt well below what his vcore was at stock.   His CPU is def. Not good.  I'll get it replaced if I were him.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2009)

Reseat the cpu and memory. Can you pass memtest?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2009)

reset the bios.

press F2 at boot and let 'er boot to winders.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 22, 2009)

I want to know what setting your using in Intel Burn Test. Standard? Reason I'm asking is because I only have 3GB of memory, if I use the next option up (High), mine will fail because I run out of memory to complete the test. Standard however, I pass that shiz all day long. Also, put your memory to 1.65v just to be sure your memory is getting enough juice. Intel Burn Test is not only a CPU tester, it will heavily test your memory as well due to it being a linpack test. If you memory doesn't have enough voltage you will fail that test without a doubt.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 22, 2009)

Also check your recomended voltage for your ram it may be set to low.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2009)

i say stop wasting time doing stress testing and enjoy the pc for what it was intended to do.... whether it be gaming, benchmarking, video encoding, server, or whatever.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks jonnyfive read ur post and ran it at standard
passed the test very quickly
does max stress fail due to ram limitations
heres the pic
thanks others too


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 22, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> thanks jonnyfive read ur post and ran it at standard
> passed the test very quickly
> does max stress fail due to ram limitations
> heres the pic
> thanks others too



Thats good to hear. If you look at your " available RAM " within Intel Burn Test, you don't want to exceed it. So "High" or "Very High" may utilize 3-4GB, I can't recall which uses which, but I think you get what I mean. Glad it passed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2009)

maybe you need more ram....


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> maybe you need more ram....
> 
> http://www.hiptechblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/_128gb-ram-02.jpg


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 22, 2009)

*overclocking*

did some overclocking after some test passed 
in linpack test when i did custom settings and pput ram 3500 or 3000mb it failed but when i put 2048mb it cleared
so i clocked it 3.2 ghz by reducing voltages a little and it passed linpack test 
here are some pics
more advice would be greatful
i would be going back to 3ghz now
thanks for all the help


----------



## mudkip (Sep 22, 2009)

Use LinX for testing , it's better 

If it doesn't pass the test when using all memory , then your overclock is not stable. It's very simple.

And if it's not stable , you need to raise voltages.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 22, 2009)

For a beginner like you it's better to start from the beginning.

Set QPI multiplier to x36
Memory to x6 
Uncore to x12

Then set the voltages and try to overclock your CPU.

IF IT'S NOT STABLE RAISE VOLTAGES or check your settings, although it's more of a voltage problem most of the times. 

If your CPU is stable you can OC your memory and uncore.

Remember: if you overclock it's better if you change only one variable.

Which means, raise only one sort of voltage at once, so if your OC doesn't appear to be stable then you know which voltage to raise.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> For a beginner like you it's better to start from the beginning.
> 
> Set QPI multiplier to x36
> Memory to x6
> ...



Small remark: x12 uncore was never stable on both my UD3R and my UD5. x13 worked fine.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 22, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Use LinX for testing , it's better
> 
> If it doesn't pass the test when using all memory , then your overclock is not stable. It's very simple.
> 
> And if it's not stable , you need to raise voltages.



WHY is LinX better? A linpack test, is a linkpack test. What does LinX do that IBT doesn't? Someone explain.
As for Prime95, I've seen people run that for 8+ hours without issue, then they launch IBT and it will crash their system in 10 seconds. I think IBT is the quickest way to find if your system is stable. Personally, if my rig can do 20+ passes of IBT, its stable in my eyes. Prime95 is just a long waste of time. If you can pass IBT or any linpack test for 20+ passes, passing Prime95 shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> WHY is LinX better? A linpack test, is a linkpack test. What does LinX do that IBT doesn't? Someone explain.
> As for Prime95, I've seen people run that for 8+ hours without issue, then they launch IBT and it will crash their system in 10 seconds. I think IBT is the quickest way to find if your system is stable. Personally, if my rig can do 20+ passes of IBT, its stable in my eyes. Prime95 is just a long waste of time. If you can pass IBT or any linpack test for 20+ passes, passing Prime95 shouldn't be an issue.



Prime 95 doesn't test the i7 fully.  Run prime and run IBT or LInx and you'll see the difference in temps, easily 5-8ºc hotter than on prime.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2009)

Being back at stock clocks is so.....slow. 

Got to get to reinstall of the OS. I think I messed it up a little.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Being back at stock clocks is so.....slow.
> 
> Got to get to reinstall of the OS. I think I messed it up a little.



it happens, don't let that bring you down dude


----------



## notanazi (Sep 23, 2009)

Sup guys?

Well I'm going say good bye to you guys 
The reason why is because I've got a 3 months during ban.
And i don't agree with the ban , so fuck it 

I said ''tits?'' in some topic and got banned for it.



			
				Paulieg said:
			
		

> Dear mudkip,
> 
> You have received an infraction at techPowerUp! Forums.
> 
> ...




So apparently saying ''tits'' is an insult and worth a 3 months during ban.

Also it's apparently forbidden to ''insult'' a member , but that doesn't count for a mod?

Thansk paulieg and goodbye!

I wish you guys all the luck with your CPU's 

Greetings to : Chicken patty ,Binge , wolf , t_ski and the others


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2009)

notanazi said:


> Sup guys?
> 
> Well I'm going say good bye to you guys
> The reason why is because I've got a 3 months during ban.
> ...



geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez.

i feel for you man.

kinda hard punishment for such a small crime.


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez.
> 
> i feel for you man.
> 
> kinda hard punishment for such a small crime.



Don't ever call the mountains in Montana the Grand Tetons, because of the meaning of Tetons


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

Dammit mudkip, it's gonna suck not having aroud dude.  We'll be in touch man


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 23, 2009)

^^^ this saddens me. :\


----------



## Binge (Sep 23, 2009)

I half expected it.  He usually gets bored after posting lord knows how many OCCT screens at various OCs then harasses people.  Not that I wanted him to go, but again I half expected it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> I half expected it.  He usually gets bored after posting lord knows how many OCCT screens at various OCs then harasses people.  Not that I wanted him to go, but again I half expected it.



ppl need to be harrased. half the ppl with problems or questions never read whats been posted to try and solve their problem.

thats why i dont help anymore. 

why try to help if no one will listen..... the answers are in this thread already and have been reposted SEVERAL times.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mudkip.
Hope ill see you around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll have to Agree with fit 100%


----------



## Jupiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmm... I surf this forum daily and i see people saying
all sorts of crazy shit. Was mudkip warned before the
ban? Are some people allowed to say whatever and 
others not? This is a little disturbing to me! Either
this is a truly open forum or a language moderated
forum FOR ALL. There should not be any 'inbetween'.
I have been involved in Linux forum moderation myself
for a few years now, BOTH language moderated 'child
safe zone' and none-moderated free for all forums.
Have the moderators set either of these standards here?

To be clear, derogatory language directed AGAINST an
individual or group should never be allowed anywhere.

Just my two cents...

P.S. @Fitseries3 though i agree with you in principle that
people should learn to do their own research before asking
what some veterans consider 'stupid' questions or 'already
answered' questions, we must also consider the fact that
not ALL people are aware of simple geek techniques in finding
the answers they seek. Let's try and educate those people
as best we can.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2009)

certain people take things too personally even if its not something directed towards themselves. 

mods arent as neutral as they need to be.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ppl need to be harrased. half the ppl with problems or questions never read whats been posted to try and solve their problem.
> 
> thats why i dont help anymore.
> 
> why try to help if no one will listen..... the answers are in this thread already and have been reposted SEVERAL times.



I agree, and disagree. If the info is buried in the middle of a 266 page, 6600 post thread, then no, I don't expect people to go digging for it. The search function isn't always handy for finding exactly what you are after, especially considering there are so many phrases you can use to mean the same thing.

Yes, people should search, but no, the members shouldn't harass them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2009)

i just think its dumb when ppl come in here and say....

"hi im new to x58/i7 can you give me settings for 4.2ghz to run 24/7 on my board?"

NO... im not telling you shit cause you dont understand how it works in the first place and from the looks of it you dont even want to attempt to try and learn how.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i just think its dumb when ppl come in here and say....
> 
> "hi im new to x58/i7 can you give me settings for 4.2ghz to run 24/7 on my board?"
> 
> NO... im not telling you shit cause you dont understand how it works in the first place and from the looks of it you dont even want to attempt to try and learn how.



Yeah, those I agree with. It's all over the net that no 2 i7 are created equal. If they ask that, it just shows they didn't search at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with fit when it's something stupid like that.  Of course this is a very big thread and searching for an answer can be complicated.  However depending on what it is they deserved to be helped.   But when they do come in here asking for settings it is a bit disturbing.   So in other words not only do I agre with fit but I agree with all of you as well


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 23, 2009)

It's bad enough that I'm still subscribed, but could this thread at least cover i7 overclocking results?

I think we all agree that there's n00b and there's "What's Google?"-n00b.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2009)

can we get back to pics? or do i need to make a pics only thread?


----------



## Jupiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i just think its dumb when ppl come in here and say....
> 
> "hi im new to x58/i7 can you give me settings for 4.2ghz to run 24/7 on my board?"
> 
> NO... im not telling you shit cause you dont understand how it works in the first place and from the looks of it you dont even want to attempt to try and learn how.



DAMN you for making a good point... lol


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 23, 2009)

I just used a middle of the road setting that found then I worked from there. Yes no two systems are the same but I would wager you could use the following on all I7 with a 920 boards with a stock cooler. 19*195 CPU at 1.3750 QPI at 1.13325 Dram at 1.64 Dram timings on Auto. The new person then could work from there up or down on voltages and multipliers to hopefully acheive what they want. Name calling is counter productive


----------



## Binge (Sep 23, 2009)

Super Sarge said:


> I just used a middle of the road setting that found then I worked from there. Yes no two systems are the same but I would wager you could use the following on all I7 with a 920 boards with a stock cooler. 19*195 CPU at 1.3750 QPI at 1.13325 Dram at 1.64 Dram timings on Auto. The new person then could work from there up or down on voltages and multipliers to hopefully acheive what they want. Name calling is counter productive



The issue is people assume we LIKE talking about this sort of stuff with people who won't even look at the chipset flowchart before asking us to give them the end OC.  The new people we're barking at wouldn't know what to do with that information other than plug it in.  Granted there would be some incompatability with those settings we would be the ones left troubleshooting.  BOOOOO!!!


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> The issue is people assume we LIKE talking about this sort of stuff with people who won't even look at the chipset flowchart before asking us to give them the end OC.  The new people we're barking at wouldn't know what to do with that information other than plug it in.  Granted there would be some incompatability with those settings we would be the ones left troubleshooting.  BOOOOO!!!



It is still counter productive and shows a lack of respect by using foul language and name calling. If someone helps you attain knowledge, I think is it only right you help someone else attain the knowledge you have if you are asked or have answer to the question asked. One should be proud others are asking for their input and should not be irritated because a Newbie asked. Remember at one time you were the newbie asking the questions.


----------



## Binge (Sep 24, 2009)

I guess it helps to have been brought up by an engineer durring the age of the 386 PCs


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 24, 2009)

Super Sarge said:


> It is still counter productive and shows a lack of respect by using foul language and name calling. If someone helps you attain knowledge, I think is it only right you help someone else attain the knowledge you have if you are asked or have answer to the question asked. One should be proud others are asking for their input and should not be irritated because a Newbie asked. Remember at one time you were the newbie asking the questions.



I agree to a certain extent with your point of view, but let me add this:

It is also a sign of respect when a newbie comes in and shows that he/she has already taken at least a small bit of effort to search for the answer to his/her questions him/herself.
This is a forum, not a McDrive where you shout your order through a speaker and you get it at the next booth.

On the other hand of course, it's still very nice to see someone new getting involved, but I would like to emphasize the word *involved* and not ask and get delivered.


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree if you do not want to answer that is fine. However to give an answer that derides someone is wrong. If you think it is someone like you mentioned just do not reply to the question. The object is supposed to be people helping people or am I wrong?'
There is no such thing as a stupid question, that being said there are questions that should not be asked.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 24, 2009)

Super Sarge said:


> I agree if you do not want to answer that is fine. However to give an answer that derides someone is wrong. If you think it is someone like you mentioned just do not reply to the question. The object is supposed to be people helping people or am I wrong?'
> There is no such thing as a stupid question, that being said there are questions that should not be asked.



You are not wrong, but not answering those people does not teach them anything. Saying they need to search before asking obvious questions does.

Of course, there is no need to yell at them, but I understand the frustration sometimes gets the best of people.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> The issue is people assume we LIKE talking about this sort of stuff with people who won't even look at the chipset flowchart before asking us to give them the end OC.  The new people we're barking at wouldn't know what to do with that information other than plug it in.  Granted there would be some incompatability with those settings we would be the ones left troubleshooting.  BOOOOO!!!



I'm guilty of this with Binge  . Why? Because Binge had the same board I had, basically I had the same exact setup as Binge. HyperX memory, D0 stepping, and a T3EH8. I figured, "Hell, I happen to have the same setup Binge has, maybe he has some awesome settings I can try ". So yeah, even " experienced " OC'ers can be guilty of asking newb-like questions, it saves time and helps me get things going whem I'm all excited and anxious to get the new beastly rig OC'ed. Both sides of the spectrum can be guilty of asking the " lazy " questions. But.... in the end, I still ended up doing tons of research and tons of testing to get my setup to where it is now. 

Back to the topic! My 1156 goodies came in and my i7 rig is at 3.1GHz on the stock heatsink.. booooooo!!!! Noctua cooler is going on the i5 rig for benching.. bwahaahahahahah


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 24, 2009)

Picture time....

Took a quick pick of the P7P55D Deluxe, nevermind how everything isn't in focus (and color sucks) , I used the wrong f/stop and I didn't feel like playing with apeture and f/stop settings this early, plus... I gotta get going to work.

Anyway, heres my new toy.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> maybe you need more ram....



I saw this and I felt a twinge in my pants


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2009)

u kidding?

you should see that at work every day.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> u kidding?
> 
> you should see that at work every day.



If I had access to our server room I would


----------



## t_ski (Sep 24, 2009)

Not that much ram.  Most of our servers are 2U and have only eight slots.  Even the blades are that way.

I think the highest amount we have in any server is 48GB, and that's our ESX servers.  That server above has to have at least 64GB since there's 64 slots.  If the are 4GB sticks that's 256GB.  Where's the damn drool icon???!?!??!


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 24, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Not that much ram.  Most of our servers are 2U and have only eight slots.  Even the blades are that way.
> 
> I think the highest amount we have in any server is 48GB, and that's our ESX servers.  That server above has to have at least 64GB since there's 64 slots.  If the are 4GB sticks that's 256GB.  Where's the damn drool icon???!?!??!



128GB, look at the pic's name


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2009)

is this any good?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2009)

no this...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2009)

BAAHAHAHH!!!

beat this 

classified 760 fucking rocks!!!


----------



## Asylum (Sep 24, 2009)

DAM!! With only 1.38 volts.
How the hell did you pull that off?
Someones been playing with there Eleet Tuning Utility to much.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 24, 2009)

umm.. damn fits.


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn, nice clock!  (Sits in Jealousy)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn fit.  Is it bugged or something?   Or photoshopped?


----------



## 3xploit (Sep 24, 2009)

302 bclk? definately a bug


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2009)

its a pic of my screen lol. not PSed.

its real...

idk how it happened.... but it did.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

If it's real then it was bugged.  Although that would have been sick


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2009)

it froze then that appeared so yeah...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 24, 2009)

at least you got a pic in.


----------



## Binge (Sep 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm guilty of this with Binge  . Why? Because Binge had the same board I had, basically I had the same exact setup as Binge. HyperX memory, D0 stepping, and a T3EH8. I figured, "Hell, I happen to have the same setup Binge has, maybe he has some awesome settings I can try ". So yeah, even " experienced " OC'ers can be guilty of asking newb-like questions, it saves time and helps me get things going whem I'm all excited and anxious to get the new beastly rig OC'ed. Both sides of the spectrum can be guilty of asking the " lazy " questions. But.... in the end, I still ended up doing tons of research and tons of testing to get my setup to where it is now.
> 
> Back to the topic! My 1156 goodies came in and my i7 rig is at 3.1GHz on the stock heatsink.. booooooo!!!! Noctua cooler is going on the i5 rig for benching.. bwahaahahahahah



I remember you asking pretty educated questions, and you don't treat me like a help desk.  Easy info is fine to get if you do a little digging.  Knowing what overclocking actually is/how it is executed is a start you have over most noobs I complain about.  The fact that we had identical setups was also easy because I knew how to troubleshoot the motherboard and tell if the memory was good.  Come on man... don't defend the folks who think we owe it to them.  Especially to those who want to learn how to spell/write without thinking they need to learn the alphabet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2009)

New toy....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> New toy....
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/4iboed.jpg



fit just has the urge to play with new hardware 


now show us the board would ya!


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> New toy....
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/4iboed.jpg



Processor on Monday... All weekend in the box


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2009)

changed my mind... heres some pics.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

looks good fit, loving the blue


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice Ballistix sticks. If that board performs anything like the Gigabyte x58 boards, then we should see some pretty awesome results.


----------



## Binge (Sep 26, 2009)

And she wore blue... velvet.  Bluer than velvet was the night... -sings-


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2009)

i heard that this setup will blow your mind. 

i plan on getting some SICK results for you guys to ooogle at.

it will be with my i5 750 though. not i7


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2009)

only thing i hate about this board is the fact that the power button is in the worst place.

how am i supposed to turn this thing on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

they obviously didn't think about video cards when they were trying to figure out where to place the power button on the board


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> they obviously didn't think about video cards when they were trying to figure out where to place the power button on the board



LOL. Yeah, that could be more than a little inconvenient.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2009)

its really the only flaw. everything else is SICK.

its HEAVY and you can tell its durable as hell. 

looks odd without a NB though.

guess you can watercool the VRMs but that may look odd.


----------



## Binge (Sep 26, 2009)

Not much need to WC more than one component.  I like that idear.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2009)

lol... maybe they can squeeze the VRMs into the cpu as well someday. then you just need 1 block.


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 26, 2009)

Solder to the two points on the back of the board and relocate a new button (Custom)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

imagine all in the CPU, one block like fit said, that'll be sweet!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 26, 2009)

You know, I'm trying as hard as possible, but P55 just does not impress me at all. I'd rather just spend the extra money and grab X58.


----------



## Binge (Sep 26, 2009)

Not many would argue except the enthusiasts who have had to try it all.  I'm glad I am sticking with x58


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just noticed something odd today, after playing game for 2 hours, I saw the NB heatsink temp LED flashing, which mean it reached ~60C.

And it's IDLE around 45-50C, Is this normal?


----------



## Raiasokura (Sep 26, 2009)

Ive got my 965 EE arriving next week and some other new stuff, Is it worth buying 1600Mhz DDR3 modules yet? as they are still fairly pricey where im at.

Sorry to barge in on the thread like this, seems like the best place to ask.

Also nice setup fitseries, Those blue crucial modules are looking awesome, never seen crucial modules like that before.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 26, 2009)

It's worth it rai. Try and find some used on the forums and save yourself some money. I'm sure you can find a 3x1 or 2x6 set fairly cheap here on the forums.


----------



## notanazi (Sep 26, 2009)

Super Sarge said:


> Don't ever call the mountains in Montana the Grand Tetons, because of the meaning of Tetons



I just had to reply to this one


----------



## notanazi (Sep 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> I half expected it.  He usually gets bored after posting lord knows how many OCCT screens at various OCs then harasses people.  Not that I wanted him to go, but again I half expected it.



`haha nice theory


----------



## Jupiter (Sep 26, 2009)

Sometimes noobs don't want to do the dirty work themselves
and leave it up to the dogs 'veterans'...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2009)

got a new gpu.... 5870 killer right here.......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2009)

switched to a 3650


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

FIT, why would you do that dude?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2009)

bored outta my fuckin mind


think i can hit 2k?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know lol.   Go for it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 27, 2009)

Liquid cool the GPU fits! lol, you must be _really_ board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2009)

actually i sold it lol!

owned it all of 2.5 hours


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

LOL nice one... Is that the shortest you ever owned something?


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok...I think i got my board figured out now.
Was stuck on 4.2 for the longest.
Heres my 4.3 run.


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice Asylum  I posted my latest max OC in the WPrime section, but I'll repost here in case anyone missed it.






I still don't even understand my board @.@

Keep pushing the limit.  I'm sure you'll have one hell of a time figuring out all the ins and outs!


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> Nice Asylum  I posted my latest max OC in the WPrime section, but I'll repost here in case anyone missed it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090928/WPrimei792801.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow 1.6 volts on that thing.
What kind of cooling did you have on it.


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

Water.  Never got over 60C.  The voltage is 1.588 sir  and it was set to 1.53V in bios.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 28, 2009)

geeez...

small box


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

Cheh... finally, eh fit?


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Made it up to 4.4Ghz.
Temps are starting to get hot.
My loop is getting hot from this stress testing.


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep, it gets really really hot overclocked.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 29, 2009)

Alright 4.5Ghz...Was wondering if i could get there or not.
Not to bad on the voltage... 1.45 volts.
Cant try any higher right now my loops to hot.


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

You have it set to 215 BCLK ?  That's 4.5GHz.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> You have it set to 215 BCLK ?  That's 4.5GHz.



Yea it was at 215.
I think it dropped down when i got the screen shot.


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

bah, I hate it when that happens   Great OC man.  I really love to see people pushing the limits even if they go back to their 3.X-4.2 daily settings.  It really is something to keep that kind of OC sustained.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

I have two settings in my profile saved.
1-Daily  4.3 GHz
2- benching 4.524ghz , this serves for 3dbenching, wprime and stuff I just load this profile up and use Eleet to go from there.


I'll follow binge   not as good, but darn good anyways!


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

Chicken Patties are sooooo good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> Chicken Patties are sooooo good


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2009)

Being back at 4ghz feels so much quicker than stock or even 3.33ghz. I think it's in the uncore cause at 3.33ghz I was running 2.66ghz uncore. Now I'm at 3.6ghz uncore and things are noticeably quicker loading and opening.

For anyone fighting 20x200 for 4ghz like I was, setting 200ps cpu and 100ps IOH delay helped me a lot. I wanted to run this so I could turn on c-states. Helps keep the idle temps about 3C lower.

edit:  Just realize that my listed system specs are what I'm currently running. Just using W7 RC now instead. Man, I like it soooo much better than Vista.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

im running 4ghz ATM and all i did was drop the mem multi, up the vcore and vtt. dram is at 1.7v as i typically run it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## HammerON (Sep 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Being back at 4ghz feels so much quicker than stock or even 3.33ghz. I think it's in the uncore cause at 3.33ghz I was running 2.66ghz uncore. Now I'm at 3.6ghz uncore and things are noticeably quicker loading and opening.
> 
> For anyone fighting 20x200 for 4ghz like I was, setting 200ps cpu and 100ps IOH delay helped me a lot. I wanted to run this so I could turn on c-states. Helps keep the idle temps about 3C lower.
> 
> edit:  Just realize that my listed system specs are what I'm currently running. Just using W7 RC now instead. Man, I like it soooo much better than Vista.



I agree with Win7 RC comment


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

haha!

i 1up you guys with my i5...


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

plz come back and try again :3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

eh?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet! A GTX 295 war
With i5 versus i7


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Sit down and bow to the 9600GSO






K, enough i5 awesomeness, back to topic, and time for me to sleep.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> eh?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29096&stc=1&d=1254206146



That looks like an i7 fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

you gotta admit though

the i5 isnt TOO far behind.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you gotta admit though
> 
> the i5 isnt TOO far behind.



It doesn't look too bad!


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you gotta admit though
> 
> the i5 isnt TOO far behind.



I admit nothing!!! Vantage is but one test and PhysX dominates the CPU score.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

in case you havent been watching the i5 thread...

228bclk boots pretty damn easily and im just using a mid range matx p55 from GB


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

Been watching the i5 thread.  It looks like the i7 thread, but with less headroom.  A really powerful chip/mobo.  How are your temps under load?  Nobody's done a temp comparison/contrast or power consumption under load.  

Just a side note:  That's not the full multiplier of your proc.  That MAX BCLK for a board is good, but make that chip fly.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

temps are typically under 70c as thats the highest i've seen so far even at 4.5ghz

i've been testing max bclk because i've seen these chips run up to 274bclk and i want to see how far i can get mine.

im still on air. no water yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

i gotta go check it out, don't want to stay out of the loop


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> in case you havent been watching the i5 thread...
> 
> 228bclk boots pretty damn easily and im just using a mid range matx p55 from GB
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090929/Capture012845.jpg



Yeah, but BCLK doesn't mean much if you can't get more than 4.2ghz stable. From what I saw with both you and Johnny, neither of you could get bench stable any higher. Not to say that is bad or anything, but certainly gives no reason to switch from an i7 by any means.


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

People are excited about the new hardware.  It's obviously robust, and sure beats the AMD alternative.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

let's give the i5 some time folks, looks like a good platform, and if you wanna try something new, why not


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2009)

What kind of bclks are the b3 stepping of the x58 hitting?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, but BCLK doesn't mean much if you can't get more than 4.2ghz stable. From what I saw with both you and Johnny, neither of you could get bench stable any higher. Not to say that is bad or anything, but certainly gives no reason to switch from an i7 by any means.



... i've had about 3-3.5 hours on this setup so far.

i dont think i've had near long enough to say i've been defeated 



Chicken Patty said:


> let's give the i5 some time folks, looks like a good platform, and if you wanna try something new, why not



this setup is for my main rig which will be clocked very moderately to ensure good efficiency and low power draw. i am merely toyin around with this for a week before i put it to its real purpose.

maybe the numbers dont live up to the i7/x58 but i can tell you that it feels faster and thats no lie.

my ssd performs at least 20mb/s better with the OS loaded on it on my p55 than its best bench while empty on my x58. there is NO lag at all and if it could read your mind it would do everything for you without ever touching the mouse or keyboard.

i was VERY skeptical about pcie bandwidth on these p55's but after benching my gtx295s in this MATX<<<< P55 the only difference i see is the slightly lower cpu score due to the lack of hyperthreading on the i5. im almost certain that a i7 860 would perform to the same level of the i7 920 if not slightly better.

so far i can boot at 228bclk easily with only minor adjustments to voltages. lets see a x58 do that.

i think the saying "dont knock it till you try it" applies very well here.

if you remember 2 weeks ago i was advising people against p55 but now im considering selling my x58 to get another p55 setup for more serious attempts at OCing these new miniBeasts.


----------



## Binge (Sep 30, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> What kind of bclks are the b3 stepping of the x58 hitting?



The b3 stepping changes things a bit, but there are very few boards with a b3 x58 chipset.  My highest max bclk is @ 280x15 with the EVGA classified 760.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> The b3 stepping changes things a bit, but there are very few boards with a b3 x58 chipset.  My highest max bclk is @ 280x15 with the EVGA classified 760.



WOW!! I think I am going to have to get a Classy!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

i think that was a typo.

i've lit 'er up at 246bclk to the desktop but thats about it. havent tried more.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 30, 2009)

Still that is alot higher that the B2's that usually cap at 215 or a real good one _might_ hit 230. I am willing to pay more for the latest. 
Fits: a few pages back you listed what boards have B3. Do you have an update to that list?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

nothin new out


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ... i've had about 3-3.5 hours on this setup so far.
> 
> i dont think i've had near long enough to say i've been defeated
> 
> ...



LOL. I must have come across more harsh than I meant to be. It's a nice platform, and I'd still consider getting an i7 860 to play with. I 'm just thinking there may be some down side to putting the IMC on the die itself. I will certainly be watching...


----------



## Binge (Sep 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i think that was a typo.
> 
> i've lit 'er up at 246bclk to the desktop but thats about it. havent tried more.



Not a typo.  The voltages to the IOH would make you hurl though.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Not a typo.  The voltages to the IOH would make you hurl though.



What kind of IOH are we talking? I've never gone above 1.12v.


----------



## Binge (Sep 30, 2009)

1.7X V


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> 1.7X V




I guess I've neglected researching the positive and negatives of IOH voltages, since I never really needed to increase them much for a good overclock, and I've been so involved in WCG that I haven't really pushed my chips much beyond 4.0ghz...except for my first couple chips.


----------



## Binge (Sep 30, 2009)

It's because I have a 920.  On a 965 you could easily achieve my max bclk without even touching the north bridge voltage.  The 920 QPI frequency cap is what required me to change the voltages.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like i5 is something else.  I've never tried for max bclk.   But my board has done 223x21.   Original x58 EVGA


----------



## Binge (Sep 30, 2009)

Man EVGA takes the cake with x58 AFAIK.  You've had your board since I had my Rampage II Extreme.  You never once changed it and it's still throwing out sweet overclocks.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 30, 2009)

Heres a run i did a few minutes ago.
Getting tough to get much higher without better cooling.


----------



## Binge (Sep 30, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Heres a run i did a few minutes ago.
> Getting tough to get much higher without better cooling.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090930/prime.jpg



I hear ya bro.  If I had some extreme cooling we could get this show on the road  4.8GHz baby lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Man EVGA takes the cake with x58 AFAIK.  You've had your board since I had my Rampage II Extreme.  You never once changed it and it's still throwing out sweet overclocks.



yeah man, I never gave up on this board, right now its rockin' bro.  I honestly wouldn't get rid of it.  Representin' for those that said EVGA couldn't do it, woot woot 



Asylum said:


> Heres a run i did a few minutes ago.
> Getting tough to get much higher without better cooling.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090930/prime.jpg




good job dude, almost at 4.6 GHz


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 30, 2009)

I think I am going to get a EVGA SLI LE if I can ever get my UD4p sold.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe I should have been more specific in that what are max bclk using sane 24/7 voltages. Still nice to see some very high bclks compared to what you see with the prior 2 steppings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I think I am going to get a EVGA SLI LE if I can ever get my UD4p sold.



I need to flash mine to the latest BIOS, I heard it's even better than mine which is the one before.  I can always switch back if anything.  I'll keep you guys posted on that


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, but BCLK doesn't mean much if you can't get more than 4.2ghz stable. From what I saw with both you and Johnny, neither of you could get bench stable any higher. Not to say that is bad or anything, but certainly gives no reason to switch from an i7 by any means.



What I'm impressed with is the i5/i7 1156 specific memory kits, especially Kingstons HyperX kits. 1600MHz kit @ 2130MHz so far, rated 8-8-8-24, running at 9-9-9-24 at rated 1.65v. Thats pretty awesome.

As for stable oc's, 4.22GHz is benchable but I don't have too much time to find its absolute max 100% stable frequency. I've got another board to run through then I gotta get these out for reading, so once thats out of the way I can spend plenty of time fine tuning voltages and displaying the full potential of this 1156 platform. 

What I want bargain targeted people to understand is the value of the i5 750. If you guys on a budget are still considering a Phenom II 955 or for some reason a 965, stop wasting time and go with a i5 750 setup. It makes every Phenom II look slow. It trumps them in every area. Clock for clock, overclocking, power consumption, EVERYTHING. In my opinion, the i5 750 it worth $230+, at $199 shipped its a damn steal.

Now, i7 9xx x58 owners, wait for Gulftown. Theres no doubt that x58 > P55. Fits says it feels faster and hes right, thank the IMC for that. But I personally wouldn't sell off my i7 x58 rig for another P55 rig, Gulftown has my attention and I'm sure a 6 core 12 threaded CPU will make any i7 9xx or 8xx look like childs play. 32nm ftmfw.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> What I'm impressed with is the i5/i7 1156 specific memory kits, especially Kingstons HyperX kits. 1600MHz kit @ 2130MHz so far, rated 8-8-8-24, running at 9-9-9-24 at rated 1.65v. Thats pretty awesome.
> 
> As for stable oc's, 4.22GHz is benchable but I don't have too much time to find its absolute max 100% stable frequency. I've got another board to run through then I gotta get these out for reading, so once thats out of the way I can spend plenty of time fine tuning voltages and displaying the full potential of this 1156 platform.
> 
> ...





very nicely said and well put together.  I wouldn't sell my setup neither, but I went from having nothing but AMD, to having three intel rigs ATM.  AMD is great stuff, I love them.  I wanna build an AMD rig just because I wanna mess with their new CPU's.  But with intels new line up, it's hard to build an AMD just because.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

I brought down voltage for my 24/7 crunching settings.


used to be 1.341v


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Sep 30, 2009)

I finally was able to get my hands on a classified, I can not wait to get in in and running.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 30, 2009)

I want a classified 760 too, I may sell the DFI board soon, although, its a damn nice board, but these numbers peolpe are getting on the classified... dang.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Sep 30, 2009)

This is out of the ox with the 5870, going to try and OC it, but I am only able to hit 900Mhz on Core with ATI catalyst software, so I need to find other means of bringing the clocks up.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Sep 30, 2009)

I was hoping for better


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 30, 2009)

Eh, synthetic benches, blah blah! Lets see how it does in some game benches Jake, I'm sure that will bring your spirits up about your awesome 5870 purchase!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I finally was able to get my hands on a classified, I can not wait to get in in and running.


  How you like the board?


johnnyfiive said:


> Eh, synthetic benches, blah blah! Lets see how it does in some game benches Jake, I'm sure that will bring your spirits up about your awesome 5870 purchase!



I agree.  Game with it a bit and see how you like it bro, keep us posted.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Sep 30, 2009)

Im not unhappy about the purchase, it is an awesome card, it is a 4870x2 in a single chip, I am loving that.  Amazing performance in games too.

I should say I just ordered it today, I will have my hands on it Saturday... I got so excited I jumped the gun lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Im not unhappy about the purchase, it is an awesome card, it is a 4870x2 in a single chip, I am loving that.  Amazing performance in games too.
> 
> I should say I just ordered it today, I will have my hands on it Saturday... I got so excited I jumped the gun lol



are you going to run like a Crysis benchmark, or Far Cry 2 or something?  That should be nice if you can


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 1, 2009)

After some tweaking:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1456224


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> After some tweaking:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090930/Capture025907.jpg



Disable HT for super pi runs


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, I was also trying to make that a Vantage/ 06 run, but it didn't make it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Yeah, I was also trying to make that a Vantage/ 06 run, but it didn't make it.



crashed?   Add some vcore bro, I bench at a slightly higher clock all I want, but i need just a bit more vcore 


Great job by the way


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 1, 2009)

I think it was the RAM that crashed it. I am pretty sure the CPU was stable (enough for 3dmark).
This board HATES my RAM!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice clocks Dark, also how u like the monitor?


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 1, 2009)

Works great. No problems at all. Tomorrow I should have this UD4p sold, and if I can get my PSU and a pump sold I am to get FITS classy.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 1, 2009)

nice I just ordered myself one, they seem to be the top of the line board, which is what I would like to work with lol.  I hope I dont run into problems with 5870 crossfired, or going with a single 5870x2, I shouldn't with the x58 chipset...  Also hope it will let me birng my chip up to 4.6 or so to bench if not higher the Gigabyte has been giving me hella trouble getitng past the 4.45ghz range, I have played with it for a month and had no luck.  Be a great board for any Dry ice cooling or LN2, which I would love to get into when I get the cash and time...


----------



## Flak (Oct 1, 2009)

Would going from a q9550 @ 3.7ghz to an i7 860 be a noticeable upgrade?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

I would say a very noticeable difference.   But that's just me.


----------



## notanazi (Oct 1, 2009)

sup


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Flak said:


> Would going from a q9550 @ 3.7ghz to an i7 860 be a noticeable upgrade?



very big difference.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 1, 2009)

Flak said:


> Would going from a q9550 @ 3.7ghz to an i7 860 be a noticeable upgrade?



I dont think you would see any real world difference in gaming but it would speed up your PC in terms of encoding video and things like that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

well games would depend on your gpu more than cpu but EVERYTHING else will be noticably faster.

i noticed my i5/p55 felt faster than my i7/x58 setup so im now selling the i7/x58 setup


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well games would depend on your gpu more than cpu but EVERYTHING else will be noticably faster.
> 
> i noticed my i5/p55 felt faster than my i7/x58 setup so im now selling the i7/x58 setup



 No interest in Gulftown Fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

price will be too high. $1600+


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

Hrm... I do admit though, even with the Core i5 750, I'm not seeing much of a difference and like you, I own both platforms. I've been wanting to build up a mATX beast of a rig for quite sometime now....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115214
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131599
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231281

..... hrmm... I've got some thinking to do....  (stop making me want to sell my i7 stuff fits!)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

sell it now!

get a i7 860


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

sell it now!

get a i7 860.. its cheaper at microcenter. only $229.99


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

Stop enticing me!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

just do it

just do it

just do it do it do it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_2rrxONlLo


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

i cant wait for havendale

32nm 1156 chips with built in video that beats g92


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, thats going to be one pimpass CPU. I feel like AMD should crawl in a hole and die when I see what Intel is doing, lol


----------



## Binge (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh noes my ancient tech seems so sloowwww


----------



## Asylum (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill be sticking with this 1366 platform for a while,
Then ill try and pick me up a i9 down the road.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i cant wait for havendale
> 
> 32nm 1156 chips with built in video that beats g92



I'll believe it when I see it. This is Intel graphics we're talking about here.



Asylum said:


> Ill be sticking with this 1366 platform for a while,
> Then ill try and pick me up a i9 down the road.





I'll probably hunt down a Xeon to save a few over an Extreme chip. Too rich.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 1, 2009)

i9 will be Extreme.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> i9 will be Extreme.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091001/i9.jpg



I wonder how much it will cost...


----------



## notanazi (Oct 1, 2009)

can the i5 / i78xx do this? Just wondering


----------



## Binge (Oct 2, 2009)

It can't do that, sir.  It can not do that.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 2, 2009)

I want a EVGA x58 SLi Micro


----------



## Binge (Oct 2, 2009)

I want a Class...if...damn I already have one D:


----------



## Asylum (Oct 2, 2009)

Got my other 295 back today.
Heres its score by itself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Got my other 295 back today.
> Heres its score by itself.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091001/3d06 1 295.jpg
> ...



good job, that 295 is pumping some good numbers.

However, unless they don't scale well in 06, shouldn't it be higher?  Thats about 1k poitns better than my gx2 and we similar clocks all around.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job, that 295 is pumping some good numbers.
> 
> However, unless they don't scale well in 06, shouldn't it be higher?  Thats about 1k poitns better than my gx2 and we similar clocks all around.



Thats just 1 card CP.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> It can't do that, sir.  It can not do that.



you dont have one so how would you know?


----------



## Asylum (Oct 2, 2009)

Heres my first run with both cards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Thats just 1 card CP.



well one card with dual GPU's, like the GX2.  I only have one also.  Anyhow, that vantage run is sick dude, they scale really good in vantage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## n-ster (Oct 2, 2009)

closer but not there yet


----------



## Binge (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep I really appreciate the effort Fits, keep it up!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

im getting bored with this. time to move on.

its very close despite your disbelief.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

good undervolting fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

ram at over 1000mhz.  Thats awesome.  Looking good so far dude.  So what do you think of i5 overall, badass?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

i love it.

im selling my x58 to get another p55


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i love it.
> 
> im selling my x58 to get another p55



I saw.  Glad you like it bro.  From the looks of it even your 3dmark runs are on par correct?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

when i get my i7 860 i bet i can beat my 920's scores. thie i5 750 is pretty close to the 920 already


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> when i get my i7 860 i bet i can beat my 920's scores. thie i5 750 is pretty close to the 920 already



what are the difference between both CPU's?  Sorry I haven't done my reading on them


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

i5 750 is 21x multi like the 920 but lacks HT so its 4 core 4 threads

i7 860 is basically the lynfield version of the 920. has a 21x multi with HT so 4 core 8 threads

i7 870 is basically the lynfield version of the 950. has a 23x multi with HT so 4 core 8 thread again.

there are also xeon versions

x3420 - x3490


----------



## Binge (Oct 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091001/Capture006056.jpg
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/742546.png[/url]



HA!






The one under load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i5 750 is 21x multi like the 920 but lacks HT so its 4 core 4 threads
> 
> i7 860 is basically the lynfield version of the 920. has a 21x multi with HT so 4 core 8 threads
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

*foly huck...*

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=235767


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 2, 2009)

I jizz in my pant.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2009)

man i cant wait to hop on I9 its gonna be SWEET


----------



## Asylum (Oct 2, 2009)

Yea thats a nice score on vantage with no Physx.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with asylum, that is a kickass vantage score.   The setup looks sexy too!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> *foly huck...*
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=235767



.... umm.. all I can do is this  !!!!


----------



## notanazi (Oct 2, 2009)

I think fit should go to the i5 topic


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

i'll have a i7 860 very soon.

you gotta give me credit for something at least


----------



## Asylum (Oct 3, 2009)

Found out what was up with my system.
Have a dead stick of ram.
Sending it in for a refund and gettting something else.
Whats some good ram for the EVGA X58 758 SLI board?
I need it to clock up to 1800Mhz atleast.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 4, 2009)

Thinking about getting these.
Anyone used these yet?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104122


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 4, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Thinking about getting these.
> Anyone used these yet?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104122



I believe Binge has a set, you might want to talk to him.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 4, 2009)

Heres a bench even though im 1 stick of ram short.
With just 1 295.


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 4, 2009)

I think this is going to be my new 24/7 clock.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 4, 2009)

Dark, you need to post the full screen shot, not the cut down version


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 4, 2009)

Just for you,


----------



## Asylum (Oct 4, 2009)

Now thats a screenshot!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

dark,

why did you post that in the i7 overclocking and feedback thread.  I don't see anything that has to do with i7 in that screenshot


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Just for you,
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091004/Capture030.jpg



Me likey


----------



## t_ski (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Dark - that made my morning.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay, I finally received the rest of my wc parts for my i7 rig and replaced the V8 last night. Ran into leaking problems from the Apogee GTZ SE where the nozzels screw into the block. I didn't use the ones included with the GTZ and instead used Enzotech High Flow fittings (1/2"). As iwas too drunk and it was real late, I waited until today to redo the fittings. So I replaced the Enzotechs with the ones that came with the GTZ and used some teflon tape and all is working good with no leaks. So I have my i7 at normal clocks and here are the current temps running WCG at 100%:






Now here where the temps when I had the Cooler Master V8 running at the same clocks (no oc):





Current wc setup is a Swiftech mcp355 with a XSPC res top. A Swiftech MCR320-QP with Scythe fans (3 x 120's), 1/2 " Tygon tubbing and of course the Apogee GTZ Special Edition (yeah I know Heatkiller is better). So I am hoping that temps will drop after the TIM burns-in. 
Should I wait to try overclocking?


----------



## Binge (Oct 5, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay, I finally received the rest of my wc parts for my i7 rig and replaced the V8 last night. Ran into leaking problems from the Apogee GTZ SE where the nozzels screw into the block. I didn't use the ones included with the GTZ and instead used Enzotech High Flow fittings (1/2"). As iwas too drunk and it was real late, I waited until today to redo the fittings. So I replaced the Enzotechs with the ones that came with the GTZ and used some teflon tape and all is working good with no leaks. So I have my i7 at normal clocks and here are the current temps running WCG at 100%:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091004/Capture023001.jpg
> 
> Now here where the temps when I had the Cooler Master V8 running at the same clocks (no oc):
> ...



Here's to hoping the TIM burns in and makes a difference.  You should try overclocking.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2009)

OC to 4.0 Ghz w/ wc setup:





With V8 at same clocks:


----------



## Binge (Oct 5, 2009)

For water cooling that sure is terrible...   What kind of TIM are you using???


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2009)

Arctic Silver 5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah, that ain't good.  What components did you use again?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> For water cooling that sure is terrible...   What kind of TIM are you using???



2 of my i7's were like this on water. Once the vcore went over 1.3v the temps just went through the roof, even on a good water cooling loop. They were about the same as these temps. However, it was in non-air conditioned environment during the middle of the summer, and I'm not in Alaska.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

Guys, got a question.  If i'm using three sticks, why is it in dual channel and not in tri?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

what CPU is that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2009)

i9.

you miss the 6 core 12 thread?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i9.
> 
> you miss the 6 core 12 thread?



I completely did dude, sorry


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, got a question.  If i'm using three sticks, why is it in dual channel and not in tri?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091005/Capture068.jpg



What is Windows say is your memory size? May not have enough volts. Possible too that you may need to reseat cpu or ram, or both.


----------



## Binge (Oct 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> 2 of my i7's were like this on water. Once the vcore went over 1.3v the temps just went through the roof, even on a good water cooling loop. They were about the same as these temps. However, it was in non-air conditioned environment during the middle of the summer, and I'm not in Alaska.



So your air temps were better than your water temps?  I highly doubt 2 of your i7s were better with air cooling than water cooling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> What is Windows say is your memory size? May not have enough volts. Possible too that you may need to reseat cpu or ram, or both.



this is weird, says 6gigs, but only 4 usable


----------



## Asylum (Oct 5, 2009)

You may have a bad stick .
Run memtest86.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2009)

bad stick 4 sure. 

this happened to my 1st kit of JNLs.

which are these? my old gskill?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> bad stick 4 sure.
> 
> this happened to my 1st kit of JNLs.
> 
> which are these? my old gskill?



naw, I don't have those anymore.

These are some Nanya sticks I got from CDAwall.

however, CPUz reads all 6gigs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2009)

might be some odd update in windows.

try resetting the bios


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> might be some odd update in windows.
> 
> try resetting the bios



I'll try that and post back.  windows needed to do some updates, so I'll let it do that and reset the bios afterwards.  See If that fixes the issue.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, that ain't good.  What components did you use again?



Current wc setup is a Swiftech mcp355 with a XSPC res top. A Swiftech MCR320-QP with Scythe fans (3 x 120's), 1/2 " Tygon tubbing and of course the Apogee GTZ Special Edition (yeah I know Heatkiller is better).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Current wc setup is a Swiftech mcp355 with a XSPC res top. A Swiftech MCR320-QP with Scythe fans (3 x 120's), 1/2 " Tygon tubbing and of course the Apogee GTZ Special Edition (yeah I know Heatkiller is better).



only think I can think of is either the rad is just crappy, but if I'm not mistaken some here have used it with pretty good results, or the block is mounted wrong or something.  You sure the inlet and outlet are not reversed, happened to me twice, FIT used to kick my ass until I fixed it.  Temps never were affected for me, but hey that was just me.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2009)

That rad is decent, but IDK about the block.

Hammer, I assume you took the block off and checked the compound to see how well it flattened out?  That might be your trouble.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

t_ski said:


> That rad is decent, but IDK about the block.
> 
> Hammer, I assume you took the block off and checked the compound to see how well it flattened out?  That might be your trouble.



I have the block and it's not the greatest, but my temps are not bad at all.  However, TIM could be his issue as well.  







@ these settings


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> only think I can think of is either the rad is just crappy, but if I'm not mistaken some here have used it with pretty good results, or the block is mounted wrong or something.  You sure the inlet and outlet are not reversed, happened to me twice, FIT used to kick my ass until I fixed it.  Temps never were affected for me, but hey that was just me.



Yeah I have the water going into the left nozzle (inlet port - the one with the circle idention). I guess that I need to take the block off and re-mount. I will use Arctic Silver Ceramique or do you think I should stick with Arctic Silver 5 (or I could use the stuff that came with the Apogee). Which one do you think? Those are the only ones I have at the moment.
I got the rad from TheGoatEater and it appears to be in good shape. The fans are on the back side and is pulling air through the rad instead of pushing air through. Should this make a difference. Also, I have the pump > WB > rad > res set-up. This has worked well for me in the past, but I am up to trying anything to get this figured out. I am about to say fuckit and put the V8 back on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for your help


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a bigger rad and a different pump.  I think flow might be higher on yours than his.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

take off the block and see how well the TIM spread out.  If it didn't spread out well that can be your issue.  Apply it again.

I have Pump>Rad>CPU>Res>pump etc  works for me.  Don't know if you should try that or not.  Don't think that is your issue though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2009)

i couldnt keep a q6600 cool with a mcr320.  can it and get a thicker rad.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yeah I have the water going into the left nozzle (inlet port - the one with the circle idention). I guess that I need to take the block off and re-mount. I will use Arctic Silver Ceramique or do you think I should stick with Arctic Silver 5 (or I could use the stuff that came with the Apogee). Which one do you think? Those are the only ones I have at the moment.
> I got the rad from TheGoatEater and it appears to be in good shape. The fans are on the back side and is pulling air through the rad instead of pushing air through. Should this make a difference. Also, I have the pump > WB > rad > res set-up. This has worked well for me in the past, but I am up to trying anything to get this figured out. I am about to say fuckit and put the V8 back on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks for your help



You should get better performance with the fans pushing rather than pulling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> You should get better performance with the fans pushing rather than pulling.



I meant to comment on that in my previous post but forgot.  I switch from pull to push and saw like a 5ºc drop


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2009)

Still a work in progress

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> take off the block and see how well the TIM spread out.  If it didn't spread out well that can be your issue.  Apply it again.
> 
> I have Pump>Rad>CPU>Res>pump etc  works for me.  Don't know if you should try that or not.  Don't think that is your issue though.



Should I stick with the AS 5; or use the AS Ceramique?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i couldnt keep a q6600 cool with a mcr320.  can it and get a thicker rad.



My MCR-320 does just fine on a Q6600 and this QX both at 1.7V. I understand that the i7's are quite a bit hotter, but the MCR-320 is a good rad, just not high end.

As far as your setup HammerON, go with push fans, and ASC or AS5 shouldn't make a whole lot of difference, so pick whichever is easiest for you.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 6, 2009)

Judging from your pics I think you need to swap the inlet and outlet lines.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 6, 2009)

Does AS5 or MX2/3 deteriorate over time? I've got a 12g tube of AS5 and wanted to put it in my dad's pc, but thought I remember reading that certain TIMs need to be reapplied every year or so and thought AS5 was one. Unfortunately, I can't remember where I saw that.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Judging from your pics I think you need to swap the inlet and outlet lines.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091005/inlet-port-identification.gif



Nope. That is the way I have it set-up. The pump is connected to the left bottom inlet on the WB and the right top one is going to the rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Should I stick with the AS 5; or use the AS Ceramique?



I use AS5, works great for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

funny, I had those inverted twice, and idle nor load temps changed not one degree.


----------



## Binge (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's a question... In that photo you have your rad behind your computer where most of the heat is dumped out by your air cooled GPU and system fans... I hope you aren't pulling hot air into your radiator.  That's a bad way to get rid of heat in a water loop.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> Here's a question... In that photo you have your rad behind your computer where most of the heat is dumped out by your air cooled GPU and system fans... I hope you aren't pulling hot air into your radiator.  That's a bad way to get rid of heat in a water loop.



Yeah I agree. It wasn't the best placement.
I think I found the problem. When I took off the wb here is how the TIM looked:









So I re-applied AS Ceramique and then when I went to attach the WB to the motherboard I noticed that the top right screw wouldn't tighten all the way. It is stripped and I think this is what was causing the high temps (not a good contact with the cpu).
So I have placed the V8 back on and am crunching again at 4.0 GHz 
I am going to contact Performance-PCs.com and see what they will do for me. I think I will go with a Heatkiller this time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2009)

thats WAY too much TIM.

you may also have a badly shaped IHS or base on that block.

some lapping may ensue


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep ~ thanks Fits. Still learning.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 6, 2009)

dang... lap that shiz!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yep ~ thanks Fits. Still learning.



change the block and when you get the new one make sure it is making better contact.  Oh, and yeah, less TIM


----------



## Binge (Oct 6, 2009)

Also make sure you clean off the TIM correctly.  I like to use Acetone on a rag, but people have their own methods.


----------



## notanazi (Oct 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> It can't do that, sir.  It can not do that.



I forgot the OCCT screen , how could I ..


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got my classified installed last night and today I am trying to overclock it somewhat, I am having some trouble with the voltage settings using E-leet and even the BIOS, they are not being entered in correctly, or the read outs are wrong, my DRAM for example.  I set it to 1.66V in BIOS and in E-leet although, the monitoring tab in E-leet shows DRAM at 1.72V and even HWmoniter shows the same read out. I also notice it with my QPI voltage, the VTT in BIOS is set to say +250Mv but in the E-leet read out I am getting 1.52V and then in another place I am getting 1.42V, so it is weird to have 2 different reading for a single voltage even using the same program...











Any ideas classified owners or anyone?  I also ordered a new set of the Kingston Hyper X 2000 Mhz RAM the cas 9 timing one,not the real expensive kit, any news on how these clock and how tight you can get the timings on them?


----------



## Binge (Oct 7, 2009)

That's not strange at all with the classifieds.  You have to look at the difference between your voltage reads and that is how much your classified will increase the voltage beyond what you set in Tuner/Bios.



Jakethesnake011 said:


> I also ordered a new set of the Kingston Hyper X 2000 Mhz RAM the cas 9 timing one,not the real expensive kit, any news on how these clock and how tight you can get the timings on them?



It depends on luck.  With the cheap HyperX sticks you can't be sure if they're Hypers or not, and if they aren't Hypers they could do better with lower speed/tight timings, or they could do worse at tighter timings and you have to keep the high speed and loose settings.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 7, 2009)

I dont think they are E hyper chips I have read they are BBSE's?  They allow somewhat for tight timings also the trcd has to stay somewhat loose compared to other timings so i could do 7-8-7-18, or 8-9-8-21.  I did look over at XS.org and someone had them running at a cool 2ghz with 7-9-7-19, and up to 2188 at cas 9, with volts under 1.68.  So they look promising, I am hoping I get the same chips he has on those.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 7, 2009)

You don't need water to keep and i7 cold......just 20C ambients.







 Its at stock clocks. I don't think it's ever been that cold in it's life. Maybe I need to pull some blankets out to keep her warm.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> You don't need water to keep and i7 cold......just 20C ambients.
> 
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z43/mastrdrver/coldi7.jpg
> 
> Its at stock clocks. I don't think it's ever been that cold in it's life. Maybe I need to pull some blankets out to keep her warm.



Very nice


----------



## Binge (Oct 7, 2009)

Just huddle up to your CPU exhaust after you OC.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 7, 2009)

I gave it more volts. Doesn't seem to help. 






edit: Maybe I'll go drag my system outside some night this winter so I can say I had sub 20C core temps on air at 4ghz.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 7, 2009)

Got my new ram in today and man is this set fast.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104122







Even has great timings at 1600Mhz.


----------



## Binge (Oct 7, 2009)

grats bro!  You and I have the same kit  Could you post your subtimings?


----------



## Asylum (Oct 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> grats bro!  You and I have the same kit  Could you post your subtimings?



There all on auto except the ones you see there.


----------



## Binge (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah but you can tell what the subtimings are right?  Those sticks tend to keep a couple settings loose even though you could tighten them and get much better performance at lower frequencies.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice Asylum.

What kind of vvt did you have to use to get the 920 to run that uncore speed?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2009)

anyone seen any OCs on air or water from a i7 950?


----------



## Asylum (Oct 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone seen any OCs on air or water from a i7 950?



Most people use LN2 or dice on those.
The only way you can get them to clock better than a 920.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

3x 5870's and a gulftown @ 6324 Mhz (LN2)  yielded 43983 3dmarks in 3dMark 06.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Most people use LN2 or dice on those.
> The only way you can get them to clock better than a 920.



you are mistaking the 950 for the 940.

950 clocks high as fuck on air and water with no problem. i just havent seen many ppl with them.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone seen any OCs on air or water from a i7 950?



Seen anything other than that short 950 thread over in XS?



Fitseries3 said:


> you are mistaking the 950 for the 940.
> 
> 950 clocks high as fuck on air and water with no problem. i just havent seen many ppl with them.



Do they use less volts speed for speed than the 920s? I've been thinking about getting a 950 as I'm getting tired of 4ghz on my 920. 

Nothing like playing hours of COD WaW mp 20v20 with only 15% cpu usage. I think that was about the time that I gave a thought or two as to why I would spend the money on a 950 to try for 4.6ghz. But, that thought soon left. 

4.6ghz i7  common sense


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

Just received my Giga UD4P and i7 860. Just waiting for my Megahalems 1156 mounting bracket. I did manage to run BOINC for a few minutes at 3.9ghz 1.21v for a few minutes on the stock cooler, before heat became an issue.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you are mistaking the 950 for the 940.
> 
> 950 clocks high as fuck on air and water with no problem. i just havent seen many ppl with them.



Yea you are right i was thinking of the 940.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just received my Giga UD4P and i7 860. Just waiting for my Megahalems 1156 mounting bracket. I did manage to run BOINC for a few minutes at 3.9ghz 1.21v for a few minutes on the stock cooler, before heat became an issue.



Dang, you converted too!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 9, 2009)

dear cpu cooler manufacturers....


*i need a fucking cooler for my 1156 setup NOW.*

speed this shit up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

Great letter FIT, I'm sure they'll move their ass right now!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dear cpu cooler manufacturers....
> 
> 
> *i need a fracking cooler for my 1156 setup NOW.*
> ...



Noctua has a cooler that comes with a 1156 plate fits

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556090861.html

Thats the cheapest place your going to find it. I've ordered from them multiple times, good place.
Replace the Noctua fans with some high CFM Delta's or Scythe's and you have a badass setup, like mine.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 9, 2009)

Nothing incredible...






But 4.2 is nice. I think my D0 is a C0 in disguise.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 10, 2009)

Not bad same clock and voltage I had my D0 running with my UD5, working on it now with the classy


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2009)

If its a latter D0 batch, I think Intel figured out how to sort them and keep 975EE chips ending up being branded as 920s, etc. It seems that the chances for better 920s are batches pre 39xx. My 3903 will do 21x200 at just under 1.3v, I think. I need better cooling to test as stressing to find stability at that voltage will make the chip run in the high, high 80s for most of the time.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Dang, you converted too!



Nope, just added to the crunching family.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> If its a latter D0 batch, I think Intel figured out how to sort them and keep 975EE chips ending up being branded as 920s, etc. It seems that the chances for better 920s are batches pre 39xx. My 3903 will do 21x200 at just under 1.3v, I think. I need better cooling to test as stressing to find stability at that voltage will make the chip run in the high, high 80s for most of the time.



what about the batch 3849A866


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 10, 2009)

that's a good point I dont know how INtel will determine what is an extreme edition chip and which isn't, I thought it was where they cut on the wafer and what passed the tests and was binned has a high performer.


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 10, 2009)

Low volts FTW
EDIT: Wow CP our batches our almost the same, mine is 3849A860


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> If its a latter D0 batch, I think Intel figured out how to sort them and keep 975EE chips ending up being branded as 920s, etc. It seems that the chances for better 920s are batches pre 39xx. My 3903 will do 21x200 at just under 1.3v, I think. I need better cooling to test as stressing to find stability at that voltage will make the chip run in the high, high 80s for most of the time.



I think there is some truth to this. The last five DO's that I've owned were nothing like the first 6 overclocking wise, and the last 6 were 39xx...


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2009)

Jake, it is an interesting procedure they go through to make chips. We watched a video in one of my lower level engineering classes. The video was probably from the mid 90s at best, so while some of the processes to make them have changed, most has stayed the same. They were showing how they build a chip by building it up and creating the gates for current flow.

Now, how does Intel tell between a 920 and a 965 D0? I can only guess where it would happen. There is no physical difference between the two, i.e. one is not a disabled version of the other. When you have errors building the transistor stack, you could end up with a partial which could be sold at a lower cost. Kind of like how some Phenom IIs can be unlocked and others can't. The ones that can't are because part(s) of the circuit that didn't come out as they should have. Since we don't have that situation, we have to assume that when Intel went to building 1366 chips from the initial die, they were able to build 2 full and working chips initially able to become any one of 1366 chips, from Xeons to i7s.

From what I can remember from the video, there two tests after the chips get built and look as if they should work. Basically, you can build the chip and it look alright, but when you go to apply voltage, a transistor(s) doesn't work and causes the chip to not fall with in the allotted voltage specifications or not work at all. I can't remember what the two processes that the video showed, but the basic is this: one was to test for voltage while being in an oven and cooking, the other was to test to check instruction errors that they programmed the chip for in a similar environment.

I'm sure Intel has other final steps for deciding which 1366 gets labeled as a 920, 950, or 975EE. As this is a new architecture for them, and the first with an IMC, it doesn't really surprise me that it has taken this long to get it figured out. For all we know, the same thing might happen again when they go to the next stepping. Eventually, there will end up more consistency like that we have seen with the Core 2s.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think there is some truth to this. The last five DO's that I've owned were nothing like the first 6 overclocking wise, and the last 6 were 39xx...



mines a 39xx as well. Still badass ocer though, nothing like a 38xx though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

i have a 3849A916


----------



## Jupiter (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmm... i7 920 D0 batch # 3910A313
Benches at 4.57Ghz@1.392 HT on.
24/7 runs 3.8Ghz@1.18 HT on.

Am i just lucky then?


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2009)

No Jupiter, I would say we are in the decent end. I havn't tried 4.57ghz, but I can do 3.8 at a very similar 1.18125v. That's at 19x200. I was hoping for a good 20x200 showing, but only after throwing some delay at it, I am able to do it at 1.26875v. The strange part is that I can boot in to W7 at as little as 1.2375v. I can even let LinX run but it quickly shows errors. Though, I ran a full Vantage pass at that setting. It takes 1.26875v to pass LinX when left running for hours. This is always with my standard 25000 problem size.

Maybe I'm wrong, but in my mind, I see being able to do 4ghz at 1.2v or less as having the good ones. Though, seeing more and more of what others need for 4ghz with their 39xx, mines not looking so bad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2009)

My i7 is batch #: 3913B007
It will be interesting to see what batch # I get with the i7 920 that I should get next week.
I am going to have fun comparing the two


----------



## notanazi (Oct 10, 2009)

D0 #3845B??/

3,8Ghz 1.13125v (bios)


----------



## Asylum (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a 920 DO #3849B028 runs @ 4.2Ghz @1.32volts 24/7 (may go lower)
Will bench @ 4.6Ghz (maybe higher...Gets to hot much higher.)


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

The 1156 bracket just came in the mail for my Megahalems. Tonight I start benching my new i7 860.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet! I might be picking up an i5 750 and EVGA P55 FTW on top of my i7 860 and GA-P55-UD4P


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> The 1156 bracket just came in the mail for my Megahalems. Tonight I start benching my new i7 860.



nice, keep us posted dude


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 10, 2009)

Haven't run this bench in a while... I may actually enjoy Crysis Warhead with full detail... awesome


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Sweet! I might be picking up an i5 750 and EVGA P55 FTW on top of my i7 860 and GA-P55-UD4P





I have a ASUS P7P55D Deluxe and a i5 750 along with a i7 920 and a ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, I'm gonna stick with this combo for a while. I love ASUS.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

OK, Megahalems is installed, and here's a quick run of OCCT. For a first run, I gotta say I'm pleased.


----------



## Binge (Oct 10, 2009)

What's got ya so pleased paulie?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> What's got ya so pleased paulie?



Well, considering I'm on air right now, and my last 4-5 i7 920's have needed 1.35v or higher for 4.0ghz, I think it's looking good for a first run. Don't rain on my parade, Binge.


----------



## Binge (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## mlee49 (Oct 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, considering I'm on air right now, and my last 4-5 i7 920's have needed 1.35v or higher for 4.0ghz, I think it's looking good for a first run. *Don't rain on my parade, Binge.*



but thats all he does  

Temps are good considering air cooling. Time to higher!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

its hard to be a heckler on the intrawebz.

most people cant tell the difference between heckling, sarcasm, or someone being an asshole.

usually they jump to conclusions and choose the asshole option.


----------



## Binge (Oct 10, 2009)

Actually I was just asking a simple question looking for his thoughs.  Maybe he had some predisposition to the chipset that has been changed due to his experience?  I wouldn't know.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> Actually I was just asking a simple question looking for his thoughs.  Maybe he had some predisposition to the chipset that has been changed due to his experience?  I wouldn't know.



I don't make any assumptions. It's the mother of all f*** ups.  I'm testing further tonight, but I was just pleased to see 4.0 with little effort again, after being dissapointed with my last few chips.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I don't make any assumptions. It's the mother of all f*** ups.  I'm testing further tonight, but I was just pleased to see 4.0 with little effort again, after being dissapointed with my last few chips.



I'm sure there was one that did not dissapoint you at all, if you know what I mean 


Anyhow, good job on the 4GHz, temps are great for air cooling.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 11, 2009)

I am having some major problems trying to get the classified stable past 4.1Ghz, now I think it might be a problem with the new memory I had just got, the HyperX 2000mhz cas 9 kit, with the BBSE elipisa (spellINg?) based chips.  Now I never ran my uncore at 4000mhz before, what kind of Vtt voltage will I be looking at in order to keep the system stable.  I am trying to run my RAM around 1000mhz or more, and my Uncore will be a min of 4k mhz, any ideas, I tried Vtt of about 1.500v and I get green screens and system hangs with even a high 1.40 Vcore, which is what I need for 4.4ghz on my UD5, not 4.2, I only need 1.344V Vcore on my Ud5 I would think the classified would shave some off and maybe give a lower voltage.  I am okay in linx with a 2:6 memory divider, but 2:10 is all shitted up on me.  I would like to try and see what my new RAM kit can handle so I want to push it, my memory timings are also loose at 9-9-9-24 1t.  Any ideas?  The classified is taking some time, a learning curve I would say options I never had before, but also some options less than the UD5, now is there a HPET option on the classified?  I dont see one.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 11, 2009)

Its true I thought you were being an asshole when you called me a voltage pussy when I 1st came around, this is when I was concerned about my hardware and was green as green gets to overclocking.  But now I think you sarcastic, I hope so lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2009)

my classified has been a jackass all day. 

what bios you running?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 11, 2009)

The new s61B Bios, I think those are the newest ones...And updating the BIOS with a USB drive is a job compared to the ud5, which was like a hot knife through butter it was so easy.  

I am just not used to the settings and options the board has this is my 1st time really sitting and trying to OC it.  Now the MCH strap I have on auto, since there is no memory controller on the IOH, so what does this control now, the MC in the i7?  I also have the 3 PLL voltages on auto I will check the rest of my settings.

Fit any good BIOS you can recommend to me?


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my classified has been a jackass all day.
> 
> what bios you running?



Bad day for all Ocers. I couldn't get anything stable today either.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> The new s61B Bios, I think those are the newest ones...And updating the BIOS with a USB drive is a job compared to the ud5, which was like a hot knife through butter it was so easy.
> 
> I am just not used to the settings and options the board has this is my 1st time really sitting and trying to OC it.  Now the MCH strap I have on auto, since there is no memory controller on the IOH, so what does this control now, the MC in the i7?  I also have the 3 PLL voltages on auto I will check the rest of my settings.
> 
> Fit any good BIOS you can recommend to me?



E760S61B is the most stable out of the recent ones.

dont mess with MCH strap.

your vtt sounds high.

do you have evga eleet installed? can you give me a screenshot of both the MONITORING and VOLTAGES tabs?

my board has a good vdroop on vcore, vtt is REALLY high and vdimm is high as well

if yours is similar i've found a temporary fix.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you keep vdroop enabled?  I was told it is good for the components but sucks for any overclock.  I have about a 50 mv drop in Vcore with Vdroop enabled.  Hold on let me get a screen shot for you.  my classified has screwed up voltage read outs under monitoring.  











Those are not the 4.2 settings I am after but they are what I am using for 4.1ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2009)

show me cpu-z's memory tab please


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Oct 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm sure there was one that did not dissapoint you at all, if you know what I mean
> 
> 
> Anyhow, good job on the 4GHz, temps are great for air cooling.



Sure CP, twist the knife. You have the best of all my chips.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fit, so I tried with those settings to run Linx, I got 10 seconds in and my whole system just locked up and black screened on me.  Then I had to restart, it froze, so I turned system off, then reboot, BIOS added some voltage, change some settings, rebooted, then the system froze before it got into windows, so I restarted and rebooted then I got a Blue screen, so then I killed power unplugged system and rebooted, went into BIOS put the same settings in as before and it booted into windows now, the damn system hangs and the boot up on this board is a pain sometimes...

So anyways even at 4.1ghz with those settings in pic, my system gave up on Linx, going to try it with Vdroop Turned OFF, and upped the voltage Vcore and VTT and keeping the memory diver and Uncore the same 10 and x20.  This high Uncore I think is killing me....


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 11, 2009)

It gotta be that Uncore I am able to run 4.2Ghz at 1.350V with Linx and pass the 1st 3 tests, although why is the Uncore and memory divider of 2:10 not working... I up the Vtt voltage when runnig a 4000Mhz Uncore and the Vcore too.  Could it be due to not raising the memory DRAM voltage? and leaving it at 1.65v while trying to run a 4000mhz uncore? 






memory is running at 800 and Uncore is at 36oomhz, running an 2:9 divider

Mother Board ( EVGA X58 Classified E-760 )
Drivers ( )
Bios ( S61B )
CPU ( Core i7 920 D0 )
CPU Cooler ( TRUE Push-Pull )
Memory ( 6GB Kingston HyperX 2000mhz Cas9 )
PSU ( Thermaltake ToughPower 1200W )
GPU ( ATI 5870 )
Drivers ( 9.10Beta )
Operating System ( Windows 7 Pro )


Frequency Control
CPU Clock Ratio ( 21X )
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 201)
MCH Strap ( Auto )
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) ( x20/4000Mhz)
CPU Clock Skew ( 0 ps )
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 102 )


Memory Feature
Memory Speed ( Standard )
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled )
Memory Frequency ( 2000/ 2:10 )
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way )
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way )
Memory Low Gap ( Auto )
tCL Setting ( 8 )
tRCD Setting ( 9 )
tRP Setting ( 8 )
tRAS Setting ( 21 )
tRFC Setting ( 88 )
Command Rate ( 1t )
B2B Setting ( Auto/0 )

Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control ( Without VDroop )
CPU VCore ( 1.3625 )
CPU VTT Voltage ( +300mV )
CPU PLL VCore ( Auto )
**IOH PLL VCore (Auto )
DIMM Voltage ( 1.66V )
DIMM DQ Vref ( +0mV )
QPI PLL VCore ( Auto )
IOH VCore ( 1.200V )
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage ( Auto )
**VTT PWM Frequency ( 610 KHZ )
**CPU PWM Frequency ( 1210 KHZ )
**CPU Impedance ( Less )
**QPI Signal Compensation ( Less )
ICH VCore ( Auto )

CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled )
Turbo Mode Function ( Enabled )
CxE Function ( Disabled )
Execute Disable Bit ( Enabled )
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled )
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled )
Active Processor Cores ( All )
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled )
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled )
QPI Frequency Selection ( 4.800 GT/s )
OC Recorvery ( Enabled )

PnP/PCI PCI Express
Maximum Payload Size ( Atuo/128 (I think the lowest) )


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2009)

too much vtt and not enough ioh. try 1.3v ioh and only use +125 vtt and perhaps a tad more vcore


----------



## Boneface (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it relatively the same OCing i5 as it is with i7? Cause i have no idea how to do it lol

Thanks
Boneface


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe it is, the only thing is that the i5's dont have hyperthreading tech, which not really change the way you overclock or process you are going about it, the i5's still have the same architecture as do the i7's.  Maybe read some i7 overclocking guides and get a feel for it.  I am not sure thou I dont have an i5 to mess with.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 13, 2009)

Coming back to batch numbers and such, saw this linked to over on XS: 1366 batch guide

While it is kind of a short list, I'm seeing certain aspects so far. Except for a few, pre 39xx batches were 4ghz equal to or less than 1.25v, 39xx and up are looking to be require 1.25+v for same clocks.

This was just looking at 24/7 clocks. Like I said, this is a short list so far, so the more that gets added maybe things will change a little.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 13, 2009)

I went crazy with batch numbers before I bought my i7. I got a 390 A batch, which on that list did not do well, but my CPU did 0.88v at stock with HT on, so I don't think batch numbers are a huge indicator of overclockability. There are too many other factors, like the motherboard, that can limit an overclock so much more.


----------



## Binge (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a later batched chip that overclocks well under 1.25 for 4.0GHz.  Batches mean nothing to the i7.  It's purely coincidence of who buys chips and whether they report the batch and overclocking result.  There's a large stock of i7 out there with results we'll never know of, and furthermore it is and will be how DD explained it.   I don't really see it any other way.


----------



## notanazi (Oct 13, 2009)

i7 920 3,2Ghz @ 0.96v
Scythe Mugen 2

I love the temps


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 13, 2009)

I am looking for some new RAM guys. What is the cheapist set with the ehyper IC's?


----------



## shevanel (Oct 14, 2009)

i have 3x1gb kinsgton hyperx 2000mhz sticks im  looking to trade, theyre not compatible with my msi x58 plat sli


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmmmm...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=687531


----------



## Binge (Oct 14, 2009)

That is one awesome OC :O


----------



## HammerON (Oct 14, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=687531



Holy cow


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone know if the 950 will take a dip in price when the 960 shows? Might be interested if it shows up below $500.


----------



## Binge (Oct 15, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone know if the 950 will take a dip in price when the 960 shows? Might be interested if it shows up below $500.



I've seen 950s for $300ish.  Good luck.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 15, 2009)

950s for $300?! Where!???


----------



## Asylum (Oct 15, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=687531



LMAO...Runnning that high overclock and has a 9400 gt in it.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 16, 2009)

IM having a bitch of a time getting my overclock on this classified past 4.3ghz, and run vantage or anything close.  I used to be able to run 4.45ghz on my UD5 with 1.44V vocre and 1.475 Vtt, now I am trying that voltage on the classified and I get nothing stable, nor anything higher, I tried 1.525V vcore and 1.550V Vtt, and nothing no stability in vantage.  Now I tried lowering my Uncore ratio which was x18, to x16 since I am running x8 memory and doing so gave me a result where the computer wouldn't post..I am not havign much luck with this board.  I am unable to even get an uncore of x20 to work with these new Kingston HyperX kit, when tryign to run ram speeds of 1000Mhz +, any suggestions on some settings.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

I finally got a chance to test out the 920/UD5 combo i had in my closet for over 5months lol

Any tips on what voltages i need to raise and temps ?

Running it under a True with a few fans blowing into it


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a d0 at 1.44v avcore and 1.475 vtt, 1.65 vdram, 1.20 IOH, 1.88 PLL, and the uncore at x18 memory at x8 for a 4.45ghz overclock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I finally got a chance to test out the 920/UD5 combo i had in my closet for over 5months lol
> 
> Any tips on what voltages i need to raise and temps ?
> 
> Running it under a True with a few fans blowing into it



voltages are differenct for every setup dude.

basics:

keep qpi/dram and dram voltage within .5v of each other. other than that, just tweak little by little and have patience.

Temps to me max is 90ºc, but I only feel comfortable running it at 80ºc or under.  But if you get closer to 90ºc for short bench sessions, then it's fine


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

4.5ghz @ 1.36 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=771658

I cannot get 4.6ghz stable not matter how much voltage and as soon as i hit 223 Bclk it wont boot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Try to post a BIOS template.  See if we can help you out


----------



## Binge (Oct 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 4.5ghz @ 1.36
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=771658
> 
> I cannot get 4.6ghz stable not matter how much voltage and as soon as i hit 223 Bclk it wont boot



You have a dual GPU.  That makes it incredibly hard to OC your processor.  For a max OC, use a single GPU and turn up the PCI-E frequency to 102-110.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm using a EVGA 260 SC on the i7 rig


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 17, 2009)

welcome to the 223 ud5 base clock wall, so many experience the same problem, hard mod of the board is needed to pass wall, need to take off a very tint transistor by IOH and re solder a few spots down, PM hicookie at XS.org he can help or look in XS.org for mod.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 17, 2009)

zoom in lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 17, 2009)

yea i don't know if i can do that, my skills with the soldering iron aren't that great


----------



## Binge (Oct 17, 2009)

So did my suggestion help?


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> So did my suggestion help?



let me try it really quick to see if it works


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 17, 2009)

Moving the PCI-E to 101 = no boot 

Let me see if i can find a better bios


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 17, 2009)

Updated to F7 bios and pcie is at 101 without freezing 

will continue to oc since im at 4.2


----------



## Binge (Oct 17, 2009)

Cool cool


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 17, 2009)

no matter what i did i cant get 4.62 stable tried as much as 1.47v and nothing instant BSOD when trying wPrime 

I think 4.5ghz HT on Air is nice until i go to dice or ln2

right now I'm at 102 PCI @ 4.66ghz on 4 cores no HT


----------



## Asylum (Oct 17, 2009)

Hell yea there it is.
Bout time i hit it. If my stupid CPU score wasnt flaking out i could break 42k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

nicely done asylum, nicely done


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2009)

first try, im a little worried my ram v is a bit high. 1.76


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow what shit ram timings


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2009)

if you would have answered the phone when i called you that wouldn't have happened


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 18, 2009)

sorry... in the hospital.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2009)

oh, okay. you get a 





[


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2009)

whats is a good timing at that speed? 9-9-9-15?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2009)

2nd run.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is the 223 bclk wall with Ht, on the ud5 ?


----------



## Binge (Oct 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Is the 223 bclk wall with Ht, on the ud5 ?



At x20-x21 multi the bclk wall is usually 222 on mostly every board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2009)

222 is pretty hard to get past unless you know how and what the mobo/cpu/mem wants.

some of us are skilled enough to figure it out and others figure it out by mistake. 

the rest are probably stuck behind the "WALL" and unfortunately there's not alot that can be done to circumvent the "WALL"


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2009)

well Im not skilled to hit past 3.6 without it bsod on me. i suck at i7 overclocking.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2009)

i'd say so... you can get 4.2ghz on auto settings so if you cant get anything past 3.6ghz stable you're def. doing it wrong.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah  tell me about it. 

I do not understand all the voltages vtt and gpi

I see most people with d0's are doing 4.2 on about 1.3 v and for my 3.6 im doing 1.39gpi and 1.4v


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> yeah  tell me about it.
> 
> I do not understand all the voltages vtt and gpi
> 
> I see most people with d0's are doing 4.2 on about 1.3 v and for my 3.6 im doing 1.39gpi and 1.4v



Don't say most. I've had eleven DO chips. The last 4 or five I've had from newer batches needed 1.35-1.37v to hit 4.0ghz. However, you are most certainly doing something wrong if you can't get past 3.6 on 1.4v.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2009)

you are needing high vcore to counter the off settings of the other voltages/settings


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2009)

either one of you wanna come over and oc my ud5? 

I think binge has given up helping me since he has tried so many times


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2009)

ud5 is so damn easy to OC. 

you basically turn the knob


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2009)

it has a knob?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2009)

figuratively speaking yes


----------



## Binge (Oct 19, 2009)

When I touched its knob I felt a powerful but feminine excitement.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> either one of you wanna come over and oc my ud5?
> 
> I think binge has given up helping me since he has tried so many times



First thing would be to set your memory controller to 2:8 and timings to 9-9-9-24-74 to start with.(you can tighten these later.)
Then set your uncore to x17= 3400 and something i believe.
Dont have a gigabyte board but ill post what i can think of.
Start out with these and tweek lower or higher as you go.
vcore 1.4
vtt 1.3
pll 1.2
qpi 1.3
Just off the top of my head...Im at work right now.


----------



## Binge (Oct 19, 2009)

changing pll doesn't do anything for such a low OC.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2009)

pll is not something that needs changing until 4.8ghz/230bclk and beyond


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

just leave Pl on auto as well.

Freak u got pm


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, how about this.

Someone explain what each voltage does. and how it affects the oc.


----------



## Binge (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was able to take it up to 224x21 = 4.7ghz but without HT 

It was decent but since I'm on air i might have to stick with 4.4 @ 1.3v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

Speaking of air.  I ordered a prolimatech megashadow cooler


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 19, 2009)

You are going to love that cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> You are going to love that cooler.



I sure hope so, seems to be the bad boy of air coolers.  I'll keep you guys posted with pics and screenshots


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm torn between the IFX-14 and normal Mega. I've heard good things from both. I guess Fits had the IFX-14, at least from a comment earlier in this thread. Any comments now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> I'm torn between the IFX-14 and normal Mega. I've heard good things from both. I guess Fits had the IFX-14, at least from a comment earlier in this thread. Any comments now?



I think it beast the IFX as well but I wouldn't know that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2009)

i like to overclock my i9

just thought you'd like to know that.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 20, 2009)

How soon before the NDA is lifted?  I want screenshots & benches.


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i like to overclock my i9
> 
> just thought you'd like to know that.



 I want!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i like to overclock my i9
> 
> just thought you'd like to know that.



I hate you


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Was expensive as hell.

You'll need to save quite a few paychecks for a i9


----------



## Wile E (Oct 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Was expensive as hell.
> 
> You'll need to save quite a few paychecks for a i9



1.5k-ish?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 20, 2009)

At least $1K.  It will be the new top chip to replace the 975.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2009)

?

theres 5 different models of i9


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ?
> 
> theres 5 different models of i9





Please shed some light to us peasant! Is that mean there will be "affordable" i9 model!? (<$300)


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea, 1 EE and 4 Xeons.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2009)

theres one with a 18x multi that will be around $380 or so.

theres one with a 21x multi that will be around $600-700.

theres one with a 24x multi

theres an extreme one with unlocked multi but runs 2.8ghz stock

theres an extreme one with unlocked multi but runs 3.2ghz stock.

all are 32nm and run very cool, 26c idle at 4ghz with 42c being full load.

they can reach alot higher bclk than i7's. 240 is a typical OC

most x58's will support them as.

they added the SSE4.2 instruction set that is also found in the 1156 chips.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 20, 2009)

Where did you get this info Fit?  I was informed of there being really only 2 i9's, the one with a locked multi and an unlocked, one being an Extreme Edition, the other not.  Well anyways Ill sell you my left arm for yours


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2009)

im a computer. i know these things.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 20, 2009)

I wonder how all these guys get the ES chips... I would like a connection for some.  **Winking at Fit**


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 20, 2009)

thats not to bad in pricing for the i9.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Oct 20, 2009)

I dont think so either, I think i would get the x21 multi for 600, or see how much the EE's are, they would probably be in 1k area, to much for me.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless Fits knows something other than what is in the Digi Times i9 thread over on XS, which is very possible, I only see 3 Xeons at launch and a single EE.

As always, only time will tell.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree.  I've only heard of the i9 being the EE version.


----------



## Anath (Oct 23, 2009)

Its so funny cuz when i started overclocking this badboy i had problems from 1.25-1.29. Then I set it to 1.3 and I have managed to get up to 3.6 stable. I am probably going to try 3.8 tomorrow.

Also whats a good load temp to run 24/7 on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW a C0 still around, nice!   Good luck on your clocking bro


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

haha thanks! I was going to trade for a D0 but i figured it would be much more fun to see how high I could get an "inferior" chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> haha thanks! I was going to trade for a D0 but i figured it would be much more fun to see how high I could get an "inferior" chip



Some of those C0's are impressive man.  The highest I got my D0 for 3d benching was 4300 Mhz HT on, for 2d benching 4450 MHz, needed about 1.5v for that.  Wasnt that bad at all, but after you use a D0 that seems bad, however in reality it ain't.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 24, 2009)

i love my CO.. 4ghz with ht isn't too shabby.

Cant wait to pair it with new 5850 in a week or so.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 28, 2009)

Three and a half days without a post in here?  Is i7 getting old already?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2009)

YES.

i9 FTW


----------



## t_ski (Oct 28, 2009)

Aren't you supposed to be changing diapers Fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2009)

He's 4 days old.... 4 diapers a day max bro. Haha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> He's 4 days old.... 4 diapers a day max bro. Haha!



was that your first one fit, sorry I don't remember if you have ever answered this before.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2009)

here... this is RIGHT NOW tonight...

both kids


----------



## Asylum (Oct 28, 2009)

The 4 day old has a nice tan already.
Nice pic.


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice pic fits Congratulations on the new son you make great dad with all the new toys injoy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

damn fit you got your hands full.  It's a beautiful thing though man.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> He's 4 days old.... 4 diapers a day max bro. Haha!



You lucky bastard.  I think the first 24 hours we went through about 25 diapers with the twins


----------



## wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

To spend time with the kids or the i9  .... Ahh well I guess you can't miss the i9 growing up 

thanks for sharing with us Fits.


----------



## notanazi (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey dudes!

Have you heard about the new i7 930 , which will be the succeeder of the 920?
Appearntly the i7 930 will run @ 2,8Ghz (21x133blck) and has another extra multiplier 21x instead of 20x. The same happened  with the Core i7 950, i7 960 and the Core i7 975.
This means that we'll be able to overclock with the 22x (turbo) multiplier  !
It's not sure if the new i7 930 is going to be 32nm or 45nm and the price will be USD$284 .


----------



## notanazi (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm trying 4,3Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=797713






Will now try to see if it's occt stable


----------



## notanazi (Oct 30, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Three and a half days without a post in here?  Is i7 getting old already?



hell no


----------



## 4x4n (Oct 30, 2009)

A little messing around tonight. I have no idea if these times are any good, I'm a cruncher not a bencher.


----------



## notanazi (Oct 30, 2009)

notanazi said:


> I'm trying 4,3Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=797713
> 
> ...



Can't get it OCCT stable, it crashes about 3-5 minutes.

Any help guys?

My voltages:






More CPU voltage?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Might need more vcore, I think your IOH is a bit high though.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2009)

For OCCT runs, do you guys check the box for "Hyperthreading as Dual Core?"  Sounds like that checks all 8 threads, but I just want to verify with the rest of you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2009)

anyone want my 3x2gb JNLs?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2009)

Fit, didn't you post up some EVGA Classified BIOS settings in here?  I'm looking for them, but can't seem to find them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2009)

i hardly post anything anymore because each board uses different settings really. 

i can work up some settings here in a bit if you would like but i've found that the thread on XS has very good recommendations to go by. lots of very experienced OCers in that thread.


the key to OCing i7/x58 is Vcore, Vtt and Vmem. other than that you dont really need to mess with much. 

you can also check out the guide on evga forums posted by shamino


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks.  I was thinking someone here had the Classified and you had suggested some settings to help stability at his speed.  I've been home with sick kids the past three days, so I've installed the Noctua NH-U12 (rig is on the tech bench until I get the new waterblock I want) and started OC'ing the chip.  This CPU and mobo are working pretty nicely together.  I've gone up to 4GHz on Auto, then had to take it up a little in the BIOS to go to 4.2.  Trying to get it HT stable on OCCT.  4 thread completes without errors, but checking the "Hyperthreading as Dual Core" box crashed as soon as it loaded up.


----------



## Binge (Oct 30, 2009)

Why not tell us your bios settings?  I have a classy as well and I've almost hit 4.8GHz on water.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

fit, PM me with a price on the RAM if you still wanna get rid of it


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Why not tell us your bios settings?  I have a classy as well and I've almost hit 4.8GHz on water.



Got a link to a template?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

Mother Board ( EVGA X58 Classified E-759 )
Drivers ( 1024 )
Bios ( S225 )
CPU ( 975EE ) (with 920's please also add the stepping CO or DO)
CPU Cooler ( Heat Killer 3.0 )
Memory ( Corsair Dominator GT 2000 7 8 7 20 )
PSU ( Silverstone 1500 )
GPU ( GTX295+ X 2 )
Drivers ( 186.18 )
Operating System ( Windows 7 64 Ultimate )


Frequency Control
CPU Clock Ratio ( 31X )
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 142 )
MCH Strap ( Auto )
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) ( 4156Mhz { 29X } )
CPU Clock Skew ( 0 ps )
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 101 )


Memory Feature        
Memory Speed ( XMP Profile 1 )
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled )
Memory Frequency ( 1866Mhz / 2:14 )
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way )
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way )
Memory Low Gap ( Auto )
tCL Setting ( 7 )
tRCD Setting ( 8 )
tRP Setting ( 7 )
tRAS Setting ( 20 )
tRFC Setting ( 110 )
Command Rate ( 1t )


Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control ( Without VDroop )
CPU VCore ( 1.425 )
CPU VTT Voltage ( +350 )
CPU PLL VCore ( 1.350 )
**IOH PLL VCore ( 1.350 ) 
DIMM Voltage ( 1.65 )
DIMM DQ Vref ( +0mV )
QPI PLL VCore ( 1.425 )
IOH VCore ( Auto )
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage ( Auto )
**BR04 ( NF200) Voltage ( Auto ) (only on E-759)
**VTT PWM Frequency ( 610 KHZ )
**CPU PWM Frequency ( 1333 KHZ )
**CPU Impedance ( Less )
**QPI Signal Compensation ( Middle )
ICH VCore ( Auto )
*PWM Frequency ( Not Used on Classified )


CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled )
Turbo Mode Function ( Enabled )
CxE Function ( Disabled )
Execute Disable Bit ( Disabled )
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled )
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled )
Active Processor Cores ( All )
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled )
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled )
QPI Frequency Selection ( 6.400 GT/s )
OC Recorvery ( Enabled )

PnP/PCI     PCI Express
Maximum Payload Size ( 512 )


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is what I have so far:



> Frequency Control
> CPU Clock Ratio ( 20X )
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 200 )
> MCH Strap ( Auto )
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

try this...


Frequency Control
CPU Clock Ratio ( 21X )
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 200 )
MCH Strap ( Auto )
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) ( Auto )
CPU Clock Skew ( 0 ps )
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 105 -113 )

Memory Feature
Memory SPD ( Standard )
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled )
Memory Frequency ( AUTO )
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way )
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way )
Memory Low Gap ( 4096 )
tCL Setting (Auto )
tRCD Setting (Auto )
tRP Setting (Auto )
tRAS Setting (Auto )
tRFC Setting (Auto )
Command Rate (Auto )

Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control ( Without VDroop )
CPU VCore ( 1.325 )
CPU VTT Voltage ( +50 )
CPU PLL VCore ( Auto )
**IOH PLL VCore ( Auto )
DIMM Voltage ( 1.62 )
QPI PLL VCore ( AUTO )
IOH VCore ( AUTO )
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage ( AUTO )
**VTT PWM Frequency ( 250 KHZ )
**CPU PWM Frequency ( 800 KHZ )
**CPU Impedance ( Auto )
**QPI Signal Compensation ( Auto )
ICH VCore ( AUTO )

CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled )
Turbo Mode Function ( Enabled )
CxE Function ( Disabled )
Execute Disable Bit ( Disabled )
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled )
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled )
Active Processor Cores ( All )
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled )
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled )
CPU Uncore Frequency Selection ( Auto )
OC Recovery ( Enabled )

PnP/PCI PCI Express
Maximum Payload Size ( 4096 )


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> *CPU VTT Voltage ( +350 )*



Thats kinda dangerous bro..

This on your 975?  

I never had that number higher then +150. At there it was like 1.32 i think. 

You really dont want to go higher then 1.4 on VTT.  :\
It was shown to kill yorkfields when raised too much.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> Thats kinda dangerous bro..
> 
> This on your 975?
> 
> ...



no..i just copied and pasted the template from EVGA forums.

not my settings at all.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

OK, so the main differences you suggested below from what I have I put in red.  Reasons for these suggestions?



Fitseries3 said:


> try this...
> 
> Frequency Control
> CPU Clock Ratio ( 21X ) Mine is set at 20 but goes to 21x with turbo
> ...



I've never seen the Memory Low Gap and Maximum Payload Size.  What do these do?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

Damn, that was easy:







Haven't even plugged in your suggested settings, Fit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

payload is your PCIE load size. video cards run best at max settings but you can adjust it lower in case you have an older pcie device that cannot function with higher "frames". 

memory low gap is an allocation feature that allows better performance and stability when running video cards with large amounts of memory. with cards like gtx295's you need to set it pretty high. 

i think both of these settings max are 3gb not 4gb.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i think both of these settings max are 3gb not 4gb.



LOL that's what you put, not me! 

I'll check them out -thanks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

thats why i specified it.


----------



## Binge (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, like fit suggested, I can confirm the biggest issue you had there t_ski was your low memory gap.  When you get 2xdual GPUs then you need to have it at least at 4GB.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Mother Board ( EVGA X58 Classified E-759 )
> Drivers ( 1024 )
> Bios ( S225 )
> CPU ( 975EE ) (with 920's please also add the stepping CO or DO)
> ...



Are you really running TRFC at 110?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

paul... see this post... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1615852&postcount=7086


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> paul... see this post... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1615852&postcount=7086



OK. That explains it. One thing I noticed with my EVGA p55 FTW is that EVGA is very conservative of auto memory timings...just an FYI. Not sure if it's the same with x58.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> paul... see this post... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1615852&postcount=7086



 no one is going to let you live that down


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

I rebooted and made (most of) said changes:

1. Memory Low Gap max is 3G
2. Maximum Payload Size will not change for me - only 128 is available.  Does this change when PCIe is set as default display adapter?  (Old habit of leaving this set on PCI in case of needing to flash/unflash/reflash PCIe vid card)
3. Left CPU VTT Voltage at +100 

Running Prime 95 now to see how stable this is.  FYI, my synopsis from XS's Classified thread:



> Try Channel interleave 2 way, Rank interleave 1 way, probably break 5ghz





> have u tried
> setiings
> 
> 'less'
> ...





> give more on ioh man and qpi pll, like 1.45, 1.40v
> 1.45 vcore
> 1.675 IOH/ICH I/O
> 1.45 ICH Vcore 1.05
> ...






> Ok guys, i decided to push more and see how much further my chip can go. I did two overclock settings, 4.2 ghz with HT on @ 1.29375V and 4.4 ghz with HT on @ 1.36875v. I adjust only Vcore, CPU VTT, and Dram Voltage, all else are on Auto. Please take some look at pictures and tell me maybe i may miss something. Do I need any changes with IOH/ICH I/O or ICH Voltage, or QPI PLL VCore or IOH PLL VCore or IOH VCore?? any tip would be appreciated.





> I'm able to boot into windows at 236 with the new S61A bios at 106 PCI-E. Anything beyond 220 used to give me issues.





> start with 1,30v for QPI and work your way up from there, 1.45v is not needed in most cases on Evga (or you must be running very high memspeed/uncore clocks).



That, and noobs are rampart everywhere:



> "Can I run "X" card in this mobo?"
> 
> "Can I run two of "X" cards in this mobo?"
> 
> ...


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2009)

I need some help with my Gygabyte UD4P. It is different from my EVGA bios and I am rather lost when trying to oc my i7 920. I currently have it stable at 3.67 GHz running WCG at 100%, but I would like to get it over 4.0 GHz:











Don't mind the crapy VGA card


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 31, 2009)

What I would do are:

Load default optimized setting in bios => Enable Load Line calibration in bios -> Disable Turbo mode -> Reduce memory multiplier to x6, everything else = Auto

Start raising Baseclock until it can't POST -> Start to stabilize your overclock = changing these 2 settings : vcore, qpi vtt => Got it stable without Turbo => Turn on turbo mode and stabilize it again.

I only need to change vcore and qpi vtt to make my cpu stable at 4GHz (prime95). I have the old stepping, and I guess yours could do alot better with lower voltages.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

tski....

what bios u using?


and something for everyone with a classy... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4089115&postcount=933


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey guys finally got my i7 up and running and decided to do some overclocking. I wanted to start off with my memory and see how fast I could get it before overclocking my cpu. So far I stopped at 1866mhz at 9-9-9-24 2T. I left voltage at auto because I don't know the safe voltage range for DDR3. What would be the best timings to reach 2133mhz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Hey guys finally got my i7 up and running and decided to do some overclocking. I wanted to start off with my memory and see how fast I could get it before overclocking my cpu. So far I stopped at 1866mhz at 9-9-9-24 2T. I left voltage at auto because I don't know the safe voltage range for DDR3. What would be the best timings to reach 2133mhz.



i never fuck with memory so I won't answer that.  As far as voltage though, you can go upwards of 1.7v as long as it is within .5v of your qpi/dram voltage.  Example below

DRAM voltage: 1.5v
Qpi DRAM: min. 1.0v, max 2.0v

Understand?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

1.3v - 2.2v is SAFE.

typical is 1.65-1.8


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i never fuck with memory so I won't answer that.  As far as voltage though, you can go upwards of 1.7v as long as it is within .5v of your qpi/dram voltage.  Example below
> 
> DRAM voltage: 1.5v
> Qpi DRAM: min. 1.0v, max 2.0v
> ...



Yeah I understand that now.



Fitseries3 said:


> 1.3v - 2.2v is SAFE.
> 
> typical is 1.65-1.8



Right, I was under the assumption that over 1.6v was unsafe because I get a big red warning when I set the voltage any higher than that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah I understand that now.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I was under the assumption that over 1.6v was unsafe because I get a big red warning when I set the voltage any higher than that.



mine is green, but it's still a warning.  Dont worry you'll be fine.  Don't go crazy on that + key on your keyboard now


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mine is green, but it's still a warning.  Dont worry you'll be fine.  Don't go crazy on that + key on your keyboard now



No promises


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> No promises



  OH NOES!!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 31, 2009)

Going with memory first will make things more complicated.

Start with CPU first will make things easier. I'm sure you are aware that with core i7, higher memory speed = more stresses on the CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Going with memory first will make things more complicated.
> 
> Start with CPU first will make things easier. I'm sure you are aware that with core i7, higher memory speed = more stresses on the CPU.



What's wrong with doing things backwards


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What's wrong with doing things backwards



thats 90% of the reason we see posts here....

people do things backwards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> thats 90% of the reason we see posts here....
> 
> people do things backwards.



I agree partially, the other is lazy noobs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

arent they the same?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> arent they the same?



depends which way you look at them, but I rather not have this discussion in public.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah yeah.

anywho....

anyone else been watching the gulftown?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 31, 2009)

Did you read this?
http://www.hardware.info/forum/showthread.php?t=201199


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah yeah.
> 
> anywho....
> 
> anyone else been watching the gulftown?



watching as in? when they go for sale?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

the thread on xs has been pretty exciting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the thread on xs has been pretty exciting.



linky? Never came across it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=232109


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Going with memory first will make things more complicated.
> 
> Start with CPU first will make things easier. I'm sure you are aware that with core i7, higher memory speed = more stresses on the CPU.



Never knew that. 

Can't get 2133mhz anyway no matter the voltage. Next step is oc'ing the cpu  I reckon 3.6ghz before heat becomes an issue.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> tski....
> 
> what bios u using?



I need to check - CPU-z says 4/17/09.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> and something for everyone with a classy... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4089115&postcount=933



Its not just with the classified. With my Asus, that's how I can tell how close I am.

I've always ran it till the numbers have less than a .05 variance between them. Sure I could run on less, but I've found that if I let it go long enough it will eventually error out. It can take 100+ passes some times. What can pass 25x will show low "weird" numbers when vvt is on the edge of bsod. Normal for 4ghz and 1600 ram 2x for uncore is about 52gflops for me. If the vvt is low it will drop into the high 40s even though it can pass sometimes 25 times.

Question, is it normal to need very little volts to run higher uncore as long as it is 2x ram and not more?

I've found that I can run 1.25v vvt for 1600 ram and 3200 uncore. If I bump uncore to say 3600 and leave memory, then I need about another .1v vvt for stability with no other multi or timing changes (except those changed by auto for higher uncore).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

Guys, help over here please, thank you 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107378


----------



## wsarahan (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi guys

Can you help me?

I have an Oc stable, 4.0 no Ht with Rampage II Extreme, but i need to use a lot of vcore to get it, 1,318, and i have a D0

I just tried everything, increase cpu pll, , qpi/dram...... but no sucess, i only can be stable with this vcore and without ht, if someone could help me i`ll be very happy:

System specs and bios specs:

Core: i7 920 D0 Batch: 3851A231

Psu: Corsair 1000 Watts

Memory: Corsais Xms3 1600 XMP 9 9 9 24

2x Radeon 5870 Crossfire

Cooler Noctua nh u 12p SE

Now the bios

version 1504 (latest)

Xmp mode Oc

200x20 = 4.0

Vcore 1,318

qpi/dram 1,35

pll - auto

dram voltage 1,65

uclk 3200

Loadline - enabled

c1e - tm - speedstep - disabled

ht - off

ioh - ich - Auto

Thanks again


----------



## Asylum (Nov 2, 2009)

Thats not that high on vcore for 4.0
Try 1.34 vcore and turn ht back on. If you temps will allow you that much.


----------



## wsarahan (Nov 2, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Thats not that high on vcore for 4.0
> Try 1.34 vcore and turn ht back on. If you temps will allow you that much.



HI man, thanks for the quick reply

i tried 1,34 and 1,35 with ht on, but no sucess, i see a lot of people with ht on and stable with 1,27, 1,30, i don`t know why i can`t do that, please, do you have any idea or a tip for me?

Thanks


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2009)

You probably need to bump IOH and ICH up a little


----------



## wsarahan (Nov 2, 2009)

t_ski said:


> You probably need to bump IOH and ICH up a little



How much?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

Go up notch by notch start at like 1.15v or something.  ICH just a tad over default I would say.  I leave mine auto though.  But not all boards/systems are the same or have the same load.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 3, 2009)

wsarahan said:


> Xmp mode Oc



Have you tried any other mode? If not put it on manual and try again.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2009)

wsarahan said:


> How much?



How ever much you are comfortable with.  Perhaps you could go up as high as the "normal" settings in the BIOS.  For me, the "normal" settings are white, then change to green when they start to go over the recommended limits.  In other BIOS's I've seen them go from white to yellow to red.

In all, you really only want to set these as high as you need them.  If you start with the highest "normal" setting, see if it's stable.  If it is, try backing them down a notch or two at a time to see where you become unstable.  Sometimes too much voltage can cause other issues, just like not enough voltage.  And, as always, what works for one person on one system does not always mean that it should be the same for another person on another system.  See what works for you.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 3, 2009)

If you really want to be able to understand how to overclock the i7, you need to figure out which one you have.

Which of the four different types of i7s (1366) do you have?



> It can be a fine balance so far come across 4 types of core i7 cpus from my rounds on forums and my own experience
> 
> Type 1 - core i7 cpus that need high to very high cpu vtt to overclock for memory and bclk.
> 
> ...



I never understood this until just the other day. I found out I have a type 4. Usually, these need vvt and vcore to be .25v to .3v of each other. At least for mine, this is only if I keep uncore 2x ram. Given that, I can now jump from my 20x200 to 21x200. So, I can bump vcore to 1.35 and vvt to 1.375 and know it will boot and be somewhat stable without needing to do any testing. This is important as my Vendetta 2 is incapable of handling the heat from this voltage. Give this is about .1v over my known stable 4ghz clock, I'm guessing I'm at least 3dmark stable. Whether it will produce the best score is another matter.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2009)

I've needed .125v more vcore to get from "stable" to "3dm stable". 

My new mushkins are giving me troubles.

They run amazingly welll under 2000mhz but are a complete asshole over 2000mhz. 

They are elpidas so they will run 2133mhz at the least but I can't find what the system wants


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 3, 2009)

I ran 21x210 at 1.375 vcore and 1.4 vvt just because I didn't want to go over 1.4 vvt. I think highest I got was 27500 or so. Wasn't sure if that's normal. Tried upping ioh slowly to see if anything changed but didn't see any. Maybe I wasn't running enough? Was about 1.20 or 1.22.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> I've needed .125v more vcore to get from "stable" to "3dm stable".


For me it's been the other way around, but I guess that's what our definition of stable is.  For me, I could run 3DMV at 4.2GHz but I couldn't prime at same speed until I added some more juice.  I finally got it to prime for 14 hours over Sunday night.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone care to play me in 03, 05, or 06?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

bring it on sista!!! 

I was just kidding.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

the agony of awaiting my board from rma is too much to bare.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

those 295's just don't scale well in 06.    However, good runs though fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone care to play me in 03, 05, or 06?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091103/Capture011.jpg



Uhm ~ how about "no"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> those 295's just don't scale well in 06.    However, good runs though fit



u kidding?

this is a single 295 co-op card.

this smashes most ppls setups in the face.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Uhm ~ how about "no"



why not?

did i set the bar too high?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> u kidding?
> 
> this is a single 295 co-op card.
> 
> this smashes most ppls setups in the face.



brain fart!   I saw 2 GPU's in GPUz and I thought two cards.  In this case, they do scale good


----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> why not?
> 
> did i set the bar too high?



If I still had my Asus GTX 295 maybe; but with my GTX 275~~~~~
Hell NO

By the way - have you found a second Co-op yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)

well someone has to give me something to compare to...


----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2009)

I was checking out your 3DMark 06 score with 2 4870 X2's. Pretty close to your single GTX 295!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well someone has to give me something to compare to...



Not as good, but here you go.  CPU was clocked way higher than yours in your last runs though so that helps.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is one from Vista I did a few months ago. Memory timings are very loose. GPU was 800 core 950 memory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

^^^ excellent run


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 4, 2009)

Kicked memory up and cpu up. Not really sure what it needs to get more. Seems out of breath.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Kicked memory up and cpu up. Not really sure what it needs to get more. Seems out of breath.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091104/27k 3d06.jpg



You could try using MSI Afterburner to clock the card.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 4, 2009)

Does it work on a 4870x2? I've got a HIS I've had for just about a year.

Don't know, seems like I'm missing some voltage being a little low or something. Maybe I've already bunked my W7 install of about a week.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Does it work on a 4870x2? I've got a HIS I've had for just about a year.
> 
> Don't know, seems like I'm missing some voltage being a little low or something. Maybe I've already bunked my W7 install of about a week.



Works on my Sapphire X2


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 4, 2009)

Link and do you have to run a special driver?

My card is still flashed as a HIS.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)

i hit 283XX but BSod when i hit prnt scn. i'll get it though.


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone got experience with overclocking an 860 on a P55-UD5, i need MOAR sata and this just might be worth it, corse I'd have to put good gear with it too


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 4, 2009)

wolf said:


> Anyone got experience with overclocking an 860 on a P55-UD5, i need MOAR sata and this just might be worth it, corse I'd have to put good gear with it too



We need our own 860 thread...


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> We need our own 860 thread...



Well how does yours fair on a UD6?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

You think you'll get 30k with a single card fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)

very possible


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

That would be nice.  Why don't you clock the CPU higher?


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 4, 2009)

wolf said:


> Well how does yours fair on a UD6?



I've had it up to 200, but I need a bios update, the bios is D7 from like June. Problem is, I cant seem to update. I keep getting error messages.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)

dun dun dun...........


Gigabyte GA-EX58A-UD7

wooooo!!!


----------



## Makaveli (Nov 4, 2009)

Fit I do have a question for you, can you explain alittle further why the Lynnfield setup feels faster than Bloomfield beside the 20mb/sec extra you are getting on your ssd.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Link and do you have to run a special driver?
> 
> My card is still flashed as a HIS.



http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm

And I don't use any special drivers.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

Is 29.6k a good cpu score on a cpu only test using Vantage?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 5, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Is 29.6k a good cpu score on a cpu only test using Vantage?



With PPU = disable, yeah.
Enable, no.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2009)

Makaveli said:


> Fit I do have a question for you, can you explain alittle further why the Lynnfield setup feels faster than Bloomfield beside the 20mb/sec extra you are getting on your ssd.



no idea. it is newer tech though. just feels faster.

i know benchmarks dont show it but the "feel" of it is noticeably faster


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 5, 2009)

Tommy on XS is saying the new NH-D14 Noctua is at least as good as the Megahalems.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 5, 2009)

"As good"? Lol.

It supposed to be better than all the bests .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Tommy on XS is saying the new NH-D14 Noctua is at least as good as the Megahalems.
> http://img5.abload.de/img/schrgk8q2.jpg



was that the post where he had like three of them in the picture?  He's always posting shots of different heatsinks, and many of them too!


----------



## stasio (Nov 5, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> I've had it up to 200, but I need a bios update, the bios is D7 from like June. Problem is, I cant seem to update. I keep getting error messages.



Can do with bootable USB,FLASHSPI and BIOS F5e.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok here are some shots of my i7 rig with a cable managed tech station    I also got the top deck to screw in all the way and not have a gap like it did before   All unused cables were zip tied together behind the station out of the way


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> was that the post where he had like three of them in the picture?  He's always posting shots of different heatsinks, and many of them too!



Didn't see that one. That pic I linked was from the thread of said cooler. Sure do like the one with both the Noctua and IFX-14 in it. I can't wait for it to come out. I'll hopefully be able to get it maybe a little after new year. Paying back school bills are killing me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Didn't see that one. That pic I linked was from the thread of said cooler. Sure do like the one with both the Noctua and IFX-14 in it. I can't wait for it to come out. I'll hopefully be able to get it maybe a little after new year. Paying back school bills are killing me.



hmm, maybe we are even talking about different members.   Don't be a fool, stay in school     Do what you gotta do bro, it's just a cooler after all.


----------



## wolf (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey CP how does the 9800GX2 game on the ole' i7 beast, when shes working right that is, oh and have you sorted out that issue with the screen going black?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

wolf said:


> Hey CP how does the 9800GX2 game on the ole' i7 beast, when shes working right that is, oh and have you sorted out that issue with the screen going black?



yeah I did.  It was the sound card.  I re installed it with some new drivers and a different PCI slot and it's all gravy now.  

The card is badass, got me 26.6k in 3dmark 06 no volt mods single card.  Can't complain.  Get a good 50-60FPS on Crysis Warhead maxed out @ 1680x1050


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, maybe we are even talking about different members.   Don't be a fool, stay in school     Do what you gotta do bro, it's just a cooler after all.



Tommy Hewitt?

Oh, I'm done. I just am regretting paying back the money I should have sent back instead of spending on stuff I didn't need. *Now* it doesn't look like such a good idea. Oh well, you live and learn.......then you get luvs.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> With PPU = disable, yeah.
> Enable, no.



I don't think the checkbox for disable PPU was hit on this run.

With PPU on what is the average score for i7 920 @ 4ghz?

thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Tommy Hewitt?
> 
> Oh, I'm done. I just am regretting paying back the money I should have sent back instead of spending on stuff I didn't need. *Now* it doesn't look like such a good idea. Oh well, you live and learn.......then you get luvs.



same guy, yep!  Just can't find his post where he posted a shit load of heatsinks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Tommy Hewitt?
> 
> Oh, I'm done. I just am regretting paying back the money I should have sent back instead of spending on stuff I didn't need. *Now* it doesn't look like such a good idea. Oh well, you live and learn.......then you get luvs.



this is one of them.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4095179&postcount=5541


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2009)

This board is doing rather well.  Very surprised with it's ease of use and stability so far.  However, I still want more   Got some new toys coming that should fit the bill nicely:

Heatkiller CU 3.0 Nickel-plated
Bitspower motherboard & mosfet blocks
A second D5 pump
Two EK 665 tops
BIX quad rad
A handful of Bitspower fittings
And some 3/4" OD tubing

Hope to have it all in within the next week 

Oh, thought I'd pick up an ECP panel while I was at it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 6, 2009)

damn T... can you order me the ECP too? would save on shipping for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 6, 2009)

For the dude with the trouble dloading bios update. You need to save the bios file to hdd before auto update then use update program to patch manually worked for me.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 6, 2009)

My new SSD setup. 
I wish i had enough memory to make a drive.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 6, 2009)

wow...i should try that. i have 12gb ddr3 now.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 6, 2009)

You could set up a 10Gig drive maybe.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 6, 2009)

Asylum said:


> My new SSD setup.
> I wish i had enough memory to make a drive.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/RAMDISC.png



Look at that cpu usage! I think the ram drive raped the cpu and now the cpu owes it money!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> damn T... can you order me the ECP too? would save on shipping for me



I bought the one on XS


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 6, 2009)

FITty dont lie....


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 6, 2009)

1933 Poker said:


> For the dude with the trouble dloading bios update. You need to save the bios file to hdd before auto update then use update program to patch manually worked for me.



OMG that X58 is gorgeous... 

Thanks for the advise, but the problem runs much deeper than I thought. This board had a permanent bios. It's a rev 0.1. that was for testing only. It never was to be sold to the public.
I've already been refunded by the (VERY GREAT) Ebay seller.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 7, 2009)

Got some time a couple days ago and tried lowering my voltages.
I now have a new 24/7 voltage setting.
Been running it a couple days gaming and video encoding and no problems at all.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 7, 2009)

this is as high as i can get it while trying to stay under 1.3v...






it passes 10 ITB runs.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> FITty dont lie....
> 
> 
> http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/upload/files/X58A-UD7 +box.jpg
> ...



Nice Fits, but why do they keep on putting IDE and floppy headers on these boards? It just makes no sense at the price I'm sure they will run.:shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2009)

holy fuck... this is 10k+ higher than ive ever gotten


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

What the hell did you change FIT?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2009)

haha... ramdisk. install your benches in it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> haha... ramdisk. install your benches in it.



wtf, never heard of that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107670


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107670



Thanks for the link dude.  I'll check it out now.  I just got back from Busch Gardens and spent the whole day walking and shit.  Time to shower and maybe hit the sack.  Freakin' tired


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## IronRuler (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the link dude.  I'll check it out now.  I just got back from Busch Gardens and spent the whole day walking and shit.  Time to shower and maybe hit the sack.  Freakin' tired



God I live in Tampa. Been to Busch Gardens so many times that it just got boring lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

IronRuler said:


> God I live in Tampa. Been to Busch Gardens so many times that it just got boring lol.



I had not been there in so long I didn't even remember what a roller coaster was.  Funny thing is I flew over there and back


----------



## IronRuler (Nov 9, 2009)

You flew to Tampa from Miami? It's only a 4 1/2h car ride max.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Now that the issues are sorted out with the rig.  Going to do some more testing.

here is what I got from my daily 4Ghz setting and beyond.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2009)

everyone try this...

get a good solid OC like 4.3 going.

remember your settings.

reset the bios and try the same OC again and see if the settings are same or different. 

also.... 

try moving your ram around and reseating your cpu cooler.

report back with your findings. im speculating an odd result.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> everyone try this...
> 
> get a good solid OC like 4.3 going.
> 
> ...



What are we supposed to be looking for?


----------



## Binge (Nov 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> everyone try this...
> 
> get a good solid OC like 4.3 going.
> 
> ...



No change in settings I used to achieve 4.3GHz a 2nd and 3rd time.  Cooler is a Mega, ram is crucial with D9JNLs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> No change in settings I used to achieve 4.3GHz a 2nd and 3rd time.  Cooler is a Mega, ram is crucial with D9JNLs.



I've at one point done this I believe and no change either.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 10, 2009)

my mobo came back from rma, i just loaded my saved user settings when i got it setup again.. been online without a reboot for 3-4 days and benched it to hell and back @ 4gz.. same old results.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2009)

try running WCG or something for a day then lowering voltages.

see if its still stable.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2009)

The "D.A." move of the day:

I got my ECP for my Classified yesterday in the mail.  I didn't get a chance to put it in until after the kids went to bed, but I finally got it in around 8:30 pm.  I didn't do anything with it except use it to turn on the system and make sure it was working.  Anyway, I got up this morning and opened up CPU-z to show you guys a screen-shot of where I've been running my system at lately (4.3GHz BTW), when I noticed that the vcore was running at 1.72v!!!  

Turns out those three LEDs on the ECP panel aren't supposed to on all the time.    It ran like that for about 10 hours  :shadedshu


----------



## Binge (Nov 10, 2009)

t_ski said:


> The "D.A." move of the day:
> 
> I got my ECP for my Classified yesterday in the mail.  I didn't get a chance to put it in until after the kids went to bed, but I finally got it in around 8:30 pm.  I didn't do anything with it except use it to turn on the system and make sure it was working.  Anyway, I got up this morning and opened up CPU-z to show you guys a screen-shot of where I've been running my system at lately (4.3GHz BTW), when I noticed that the vcore was running at 1.72v!!!
> 
> Turns out those three LEDs on the ECP panel aren't supposed to on all the time.    It ran like that for about 10 hours  :shadedshu



I have no idea what to say t_ski... I really wish there were better instructions with some of the stuff you can get for enthusiast equipment.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2009)

I just hope I didn't do any permanent damage.  I was on air after all


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> I really wish there were better instructions with some of the stuff you can get for enthusiast equipment.



Technology is dangerous in the hands of people (like me) who don't stop to RTFM


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2009)

call it the break in period.

im selling my 920 if anyone wants it.

its one of the best batches. more info via pm


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 12, 2009)

Binge, question for you or anyone reading.  Your hyper x ram is tempting me for no other reason than it's expensive and blue.

I recently water cooled my system and overclocked it to 3990 due to a lot of web surfing but wanted to give a shot at a 4.5 or higher to get some experience.  I've read through this thread probably 3 times, won't do me much good till I get my hands dirty as it's all flying over my head.

So question is, would better ram make overclocking any easier?

I have this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145223
He's selling this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=kingston_HyperX_ddr3-_-20-104-122-_-Product


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Binge, question for you or anyone reading.  Your hyper x ram is tempting me for no other reason than it's expensive and blue.
> 
> I recently water cooled my system and overclocked it to 3990 due to a lot of web surfing but wanted to give a shot at a 4.5 or higher to get some experience.  I've read through this thread probably 3 times, won't do me much good till I get my hands dirty as it's all flying over my head.
> 
> ...




Haven't had experience with any, but I personally think the Hyper X's would be a better choice as far as overclocking which is what you asked.


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Haven't had experience with any, but I personally think the Hyper X's would be a better choice as far as overclocking which is what you asked.



Yeah I don't doubt that, just wondering if the ram would ease the pain of higher overclocks/benches. Ya know, I wanna blue screen and reboot 20 times instead of 100 times before I say "Look what my hardware did!"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Yeah I don't doubt that, just wondering if the ram would ease the pain of higher overclocks/benches. Ya know, I wanna blue screen and reboot 20 times instead of 100 times before I say "Look what my hardware did!"





Well, the hyper x's are rated at 2000MHz unlike the Corsairs which are 1600Mhz.  The hyper x's should make it a lot easier when push them, they are rated to run at speeds not many people run their ram at anyways.  However, note that the higher you run the RAM, the harder it is to get the system stable and most likely the higher vcore you'll need as the IMC is on the CPU itself.  Just a though to keep in mind


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, the hyper x's are rated at 2000MHz unlike the Corsairs which are 1600Mhz.  The hyper x's should make it a lot easier when pushes as they are rated to run at speeds not many people run their ram at anyways.  However, note that the higher you run the RAM, the harder it is to get the system stable and most likely the higher vcore you'll need as the IMC is on the CPU itself.  Just a though to keep in mind



Thanks again, could you clarify pushes?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Thanks again, could you clarify pushes?



I edited that, mis spelled.  I mean when you push them as far as overclock them high.


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I edited that, mis spelled.  I mean when you push them as far as overclock them high.




That answers that question, I'll stick with what I've got and avoid the blue pretties till I get more experience.  They'd look damn good on my motherboard though. 

Any truth to 3x2 working better than 6x1g on oc?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> That answers that question, I'll stick with what I've got and avoid the blue pretties till I get more experience.  They'd look damn good on my motherboard though.
> 
> Any truth to 3x2 working better than 6x1g on oc?



I think the more sticks you have the worse it is for overclocking.  Not sure on that though, i'll let somebody else answer that for you.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2009)

^ That's always been a general rule.  Less sticks + lower density = easier time OCing.  For example:

3 x 2GB > 6 x 1GB
3 x 1GB > 3 x 2GB


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyone let me know if these are good, bad, whatever times given the speed for super pi.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 15, 2009)

Got a 4.5Ghz run stable on 3DMark today.
Nothing but my GTX285 but a pretty nice score.


----------



## Binge (Nov 15, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Got a 4.5Ghz run stable on 3DMark today.
> Nothing but my GTX285 but a pretty nice score.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091114/3d06.png



agreed, for a 285 that score is stellar.  Use vantage tho, NV cards of the GT200 series suck in 06.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

good run asylum


----------



## shevanel (Nov 19, 2009)

The gigabyte ud3r i bought from paulieg came in today. happy to say my kingston hyperx is running 1600mhz triple channel(theyre 2000mhz rated but i'll work on that later).. last board only allowed dual and i had to uninstall a stick. 






so far everything looks ok but I might have to re-seat my block.. my temps are unusually higher.


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

You may not want to run them at 2GHz... it's taxing on your system beyond the performance gain.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah i will probably leave them at 1600. I'm happy with where it's at. I just tightened the timings to 6-6-6-18 like it was, i'll see how she acts.

I'm going to have to get that triple rad really soon but I think a re-seat might do good.. my max temp on last board was 65c unless the room was really hot

Funny thing is, this is the third board I've installed onto this same Win 7 (780i, msi x58, gig ex58-ud3r) without a reinstall.. Win7 is tough


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 20, 2009)

Those are some nice volts for a C0.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Those are some nice volts for a C0.



I agree


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just ordered a 5970 yesterday, I am not wait to see what it can do in benchmarks, I am hoping for 25k, with my 4.4ghz i7... If not, maybe some more points.  I am still having major trouble getting anything on my EVGA classified stable (3d Mark stable) past 4.4ghz. 

Now a question about my RAM and Uncore.  I want to run RAM at 1000mhz and Uncore at 4000Mhz, what is a good Vtt to be looking at for those values?  1.500V Vtt? Currently I am using 1.375V Vtt for 1600mhz/3600 Mem/Uncore. What is intel's "max" setting for Vtt, 1.55V?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 20, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Those are some nice volts for a C0.



i think the llc makes a big difference on this board compared to the msi plat which didn't have the option..

or im lucky.

either way. im using damn near the same settings on the old board as this one except turbo off, and 200 bclk opposed to 190x21 on the other board and slightly less voltage. oh and triple channel  

other board would disable turbo therefore dropping the freq. to 3800mhz at load.. not on this board. 4ghz steady @ 100% load

next up.. GPU

for me it's not a matter of an increase in performance going form the other board to this one, its more of piece of mind knowing it's doing what i am expecting/hoping it would do and that's what it's now doing.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 20, 2009)

How are you all testing game stability?

I was working on a 21x181 and had it lock up on me twice before I reset to stock just to make sure everything was fine. It was.

It would hard lock gaming. Wouldn't take long either. It would reset with reset button on case. Just won't respond to keyboard or reset itself.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Intel Burn Test. It'll play games if it can pass IBT.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 20, 2009)

the only time i ever had hard lock on gaming was when either vcore too low, or ram too fast for the timings i had set.

if vcore was perfect and ram was balanced i have 0 issues.

all ive really been playing was l4d2 demo, mw2 and other valve stuff. today when the mailman comes ill be able to run 3dmark and stuff.

the only lock up ive had on this board i was running itb and i had turbo on, gave me 4.2ghz. i suppose i needed more vcore for it to maintain stability and i didnt think it would be worth it so i disabled turbo and been solid ever since


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 20, 2009)

Very possible shevanel, now that I think about it.

Looking back through past stress passes and such, I've ran the vcore higher than when I was having problems. Will have to give that a go and see.

I know the timings are good on the memory cause I've ran at least 12hrs memtest on them at the speeds I'm running so I can run out that.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 25, 2009)

This is what I got so far, already beat my GTX 295 score.  The gtx 295 is an excellent card, to be keeping up with the new cards.


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks mighty sexy there Jake


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

how does that 5970 run games?


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how does that 5870 run games?



5*9*70


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> 5*9*70



didn't notice.  Thanks binge.  post edited.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have not gotten the chance to run any games, I have been benching it since I opened the box 

I am trying to see how far I can go before I have to increase the Core voltage, since a lot of review sites complained about voltage increases needed to get close to 5870 clock speeds.  So far I am close, with no increase I need to Furmark test to make sure I am 100% stable too.  

Stock volts 860/1190







I neeeeeeed more form my i7...  Air is limiting me much 

I am going to try some tri-fire too with my 5870, i Hope it works


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I have not gotten the chance to run any games, I have been benching it since I opened the box
> 
> I am trying to see how far I can go before I have to increase the Core voltage, since a lot of review sites complained about voltage increases needed to get close to 5870 clock speeds.  So far I am close, with no increase I need to Furmark test to make sure I am 100% stable too.
> 
> ...



considering vantage is better suitable for Nvidia, that thing is doing darn good   It really shines in games though according to this review:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5970,2474.html


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

Jake, you'll get a lower CPU score if you turn off HT, but you might be able to push the core higher which would remove any bottlenecks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> Jake, you'll get a lower CPU score if you turn off HT, but you might be able to push the core higher which would remove any bottlenecks.



HT off = lower temps


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 25, 2009)

This is True, I will have to play with it and see if I can find middle ground.  I have not seen a little bottle necking from 850 to 870 core, I jumped 60 Vantage points, would expect more, based on my prior results.  

Temps I am okay on temps with 4.35, the problems seems to lay within my voltage settings, for some reason.  I am unable to get 2000mhz ram to run nor 4.4ghz to run  the Gigabyte I had did both, and I thought the classified was an upgrade haha.  I have to fool with volts much more to find that proper ground.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> HT off = lower temps



are we talking 1-2c lower or better?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> This is True, I will have to play with it and see if I can find middle ground.  I have not seen a little bottle necking from 850 to 870 core, I jumped 60 Vantage points, would expect more, based on my prior results.
> 
> Temps I am okay on temps with 4.35, the problems seems to lay within my voltage settings, for some reason.  I am unable to get 2000mhz ram to run nor 4.4ghz to run  the Gigabyte I had did both, and I thought the classified was an upgrade haha.  I have to fool with volts much more to find that proper ground.



Different setups require different tweaking bro.  Just gotta find it's sweet spot.  However, lower the ram and clock higher man, it should give you a better point boost.



shevanel said:


> are we talking 1-2c lower or better?



If I remember correctly last time I ran HT off for benches it was about 6-8ºc lower.  But I might be wrong.


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

I get 30C less on my load temps with HT off


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yah turning HT can give at BEST 10 degree or at Worst 1 degree, but most of the time for me its like 6 to 7 degrees less.  I am running my RAM at 1600 mhz, 7-8-7-18 1T, this is the Kingston HyperX kit, the 9-9-9 one, cheaper than the "good" kit Binge had.  I am 100% sure it handles the clocks I have it at now, 3 runs of Memtest 2.11 and some SuperPi.  Now should I loosen timings to 8-8-8 or even 9-9-9?  It doesnt show in 3d mark but will tend to pop up in SuperPi and stuff, not by much but some.  

Also whats a good setting for MCH strap on the Classified?  I have at it my DRAM ratio so 1600mhz, since my RAM is at that clock.

30 degrees is... ... ... ... i dont know what to say its a huge difference. wow


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

100C to 70C, this chip wants water, and I don't have it


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yah that right you sold your heatkiller block, what you running for a heatsink now?  not stock I hope


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

Nah man TRUE Rev C and push/pull San Ace H1011s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

how are the temps with that air setup binge?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice I have the REV B with some Ultra Kaze's so, very similar.  What clock are you running at now?


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

idle 38-41C depending on the core, load 73C max HT off, HT on pushes 80-100C depending on the test. 4.2GHz


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 25, 2009)

that gets up there in temp with that clock.  I am in the 80-90 range with Linx at 4.275, might be the lapping and pressure mod I have done to the TRUE to help it, but like you said the i7's beg for water cooling.  I just want to skip that and go to LN2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> idle 38-41C depending on the core, load 73C max HT off, HT on pushes 80-100C depending on the test. 4.2GHz



yikes, I hate seen temps go that high   Not that bad though.  TRUE Is a great cooler, i7 is just one hot some of a gun


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> that gets up there in temp with that clock.  I am in the 80-90 range with Linx at 4.275, might be the lapping and pressure mod I have done to the TRUE to help it, but like you said the i7's beg for water cooling.  I just want to skip that and go to LN2



LN2 is a waste except on 975s.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 25, 2009)

I can still dream cant I


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I can still dream cant I



 i9s on cascade phase with dual 5970s on separate phase units.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 25, 2009)

If I turned HT off how much of a performance decrease would I notice?


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

shevanel said:


> If I turned HT off how much of a performance decrease would I notice?



Notice?  None really.  HT only helps with video encoding/3D art rendering/multi-threaded applications.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 25, 2009)

ht off temps are no better than when it's on. on the next reboot i'll turn it back on.

ah well


----------



## Binge (Nov 25, 2009)

Under load even?  Oh well.  All i7 are made differently.  No two are alike in every respect.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah, i ran it up on intel burn and she tops out at about 67/68c with HT on HT off @ 1.28v


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thats not bad at all for 4.0 right?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah "not bad" but binge suggested I get a triple rad if I want to decrease my temps a little more.

I guess it really isnt bad for an Apogee Gt and a dual rad.

4000mhz i mean come on its i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

shevanel said:


> yeah "not bad" but binge suggested I get a triple rad if I want to decrease my temps a little more.
> 
> I guess it really isnt bad for an Apogee Gt and a dual rad.
> 
> 4000mhz i mean come on its i7



there is never enough radiator for an i7, ask binge


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2009)

shevanel said:


> yeah, i ran it up on intel burn and she tops out at about 67/68c with HT on HT off @ 1.28v



I guess the effect is exponentially greater as the vcore and the raw speed get higher.


----------



## Flak (Nov 25, 2009)

Still trying to decide between an i7 860 or i7 920 setup.  If I went with the i7 920 how is the AsRock x58 Extreme?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> idle 38-41C depending on the core, load 73C max HT off, HT on pushes 80-100C depending on the test. 4.2GHz



Bout the same exact temps my Noctua NH-U12P with 120x38mm Scythe 87cfm / 120x25 Scythe 87cfm push pull combo did. Also, my 920 is lapped. 



Flak said:


> Still trying to decide between an i7 860 or i7 920 setup.  If I went with the i7 920 how is the AsRock x58 Extreme?



I vote 920. As for a good affordable i7 1366 board, find a premium open box one. I got a $290 ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 for $208 shipped and its been doing just fine.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Nov 26, 2009)

ASrock is a sister company of ASUS, thats all I know about them, so if it is the same quality then I would say it cant be too bad.  I would Recommend a gigabyte x58 over anything with what I have worked with.  Maybe a UD5, if you think thats much then a UD4, the overclocking options are amazing for the board, the UD5 I had did better than the Classified I have now, and the classified cost much more


----------



## shevanel (Nov 26, 2009)

Flak said:


> Still trying to decide between an i7 860 or i7 920 setup.  If I went with the i7 920 how is the AsRock x58 Extreme?




i7 920/1366 all the way. upgradable to i9 later on... and the i7 920 is LOL fast..

ive owned a q9550 that clocked  to 3.8 but the triple channel 1600mhz memory and i7 920 are just redic

there is no going back... if you have the itch to upgrade.. chose 920 for now and you will be satisfied.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey, I recently OC'ed my i7 920 and I was wondering if I could get some feedback from you guys regarding load temps, voltages and the like. System specs are correct, except the heatsink is currently a TRUE with 2x NF-P12 fans.

I'll start with a slew of pictures.









BIOS voltage settings are:

CPU Vcore: 1.30625V
QPI/Vtt: 1.31500V
CPU PLL: 1.88000V
DRAM : 1.66000V (There is no 1.65 in my BIOS and its unstable at 1.64V)
IOH Core: 1.12000V
ICH Core: 1.10000V

Ok, now for the results. I have about 4 temperature reading programs installed, but I'll post up Realtemp and CPUID HwMonitor.

1 Hour of OCCT Linpack Stable








45min+ of Prime95









Ok, when I first got the system running stable, I was hitting temps between 84 and 86 on Core 0 on the Linpack test. There was still a 6-7 degree range between the hottest and cooolest core, and Prime 95 was still about 4-5 C cooler all around. After tweaking and testing voltages, I've lowered the temps to what you see now and I believe I've found my Vcore minimum and so far it seems all stable. I'll be leaving Prime95 to run for another 7ish hours though. Aside from what I've already lowered, I'm starting to run out of voltages to change.

Assuming its stable, are these acceptable temperatures for 4.01GHz on a TRUE? I've Googled it and there seems to be alot of differing opinion. However I have seen reviews where they show the NH-U12P keeping a 4.00GHz clock at 80, so my temps don't look too bad. My rig will be running 24/7 @100% load as it is my dedicated folder. I'm not currently able to get you F@H temps to see if they correspond with either of the benchmarks, though when I come back from watching the Grey Cup I should be able to post some up.

If I've forgotten anything, please list it and I'll do my best to answer all questions when I get home.


P.S. Thanks for the guide, Binge.

Edit: Realized I had changed the NH-U12P out for a TRUE last night, though the NH-U12P will be going back in tonight I think so I`ll have a comparison. Also, ambient temps are at and were around 19 C during the testing. Current TIM is Thermalright Chill Factor.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hey, I recently OC'ed my i7 920 and I was wondering if I could get some feedback from you guys regarding load temps, voltages and the like. System specs are correct, except the heatsink is currently a TRUE with 2x NF-P12 fans.
> 
> I'll start with a slew of pictures.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/cpuz.pnghttp://img.techpowerup.org/091129/cpuzmem.png
> ...




everything seems fine bro, i7's run really hot so those temps are not bad at all for air.  4Ghz at that voltage is pretty good too.  I ran 4.1Ghz @ 1.252v load.   However, I would rather you test for stability with LinX or OCCT Lin Pack.  They stress better than Prime, that's why prime runs cooler.   But you are doing good man.


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2009)

Those temps are perfectly fine for a 920.  I'd say 80C+ is the worry zone.  On water I use much higher OCs and those temps (mid 60s-70s) were not a problem for stability and did not show wear on my system.

Your 4.0GHz OC is quite nice for the voltages, and the temps are acceptable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> Those temps are perfectly fine for a 920.  I'd say 80C+ is the worry zone.  On water I use much higher OCs and those temps (mid 60s-70s) were not a problem for stability and did not show wear on my system.
> 
> Your 4.0GHz OC is quite nice for the voltages, and the temps are acceptable.



I still remember when I hit 105ºc during a wprime run on the stock cooler.  Is that still considered the worry zone?


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still remember when I hit 105ºc during a wprime run on the stock cooler.  Is that still considered the worry zone?



At 105+, the electrons in your CPU are thinking about committing suicide.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> At 105+, the electrons in your CPU are thinking about committing suicide.



Thank god I the run ended soon enough before they really did so


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Those temps are perfectly fine for a 920.  I'd say 80C+ is the worry zone.  On water I use much higher OCs and those temps (mid 60s-70s) were not a problem for stability and did not show wear on my system.
> 
> Your 4.0GHz OC is quite nice for the voltages, and the temps are acceptable.



Thank you. I'd figured that I was probably safe with those temperatures, though the few naysayers made me wonder. Since that post, I've had to bump the Vcore back up a notch but the temperatures seem to be about the same. I suspect I'll be pissing around with this thing for the next few days / weeks to get it just right. 

I am however pleased with how stable its been at these lower voltages, even after its just BSODed. At first I wasn't able to get anything to last longer than 7 minutes until I pushed 1.4 volts through the CPU. After that I dropped it .5 and was 28+ hours stable until I started lowering voltages again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Thank you. I'd figured that I was probably safe with those temperatures, though the few naysayers made me wonder. Since that post, I've had to bump the Vcore back up a notch but the temperatures seem to be about the same. I suspect I'll be pissing around with this thing for the next few days / weeks to get it just right.
> 
> I am however pleased with how stable its been at these lower voltages, even after its just BSODed. At first I wasn't able to get anything to last longer than 7 minutes until I pushed 1.4 volts through the CPU. After that I dropped it .5 and was 28+ hours stable until I started lowering voltages again.



so what are you at now?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 30, 2009)

1.3125 in BIOS, CPUZ reads 1.216 (still??). Also, it fluctuates to 1.232, but I've read that fluctuation is normal.

Prime95 mirrors the temperature results from above, and I run OCCT: Linpack after Prime because it usually runs hotter and harder than Prime. I'm giving it 5 more minutes (15 minutes total) on Prime before I hit it with the full hour long Linpack test.

I suspect Linpack will give me the same results as above considering Prime95 is currently giving the same, and its a very minor CPU VCore bump.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> 1.3125 in BIOS, CPUZ reads 1.216 (still??). Also, it fluctuates to 1.232, but I've read that fluctuation is normal.
> 
> Prime95 mirrors the temperature results from above, and I run OCCT: Linpack after Prime because it usually runs hotter and harder than Prime. I'm giving it 5 more minutes (15 minutes total) on Prime before I hit it with the full hour long Linpack test.
> 
> I suspect Linpack will give me the same results as above considering Prime95 is currently giving the same, and its a very minor CPU VCore bump.



Oh ok, I had seen you say something about 1.4v so i freaked out   You've done a great job bro.  You going to try to shoot higher?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 30, 2009)

I might have to assemble a second i7. I've already got the second chip. That way I won't feel guilty taking it offline to Overclock. Win win (if you disregard my wallet).

I'll probably try 200 x 20 (perhaps 21 with turbo if I leave it on) again, though I wasn't able to get it close to anything stable when I first started. Now that I've figured out a few things I may put it through some paces before setting it to work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I might have to assemble a second i7. I've already got the second chip. That way I won't feel guilty taking it offline to Overclock. Win win (if you disregard my wallet).
> 
> I'll probably try 200 x 20 (perhaps 21 with turbo if I leave it on) again, though I wasn't able to get it close to anything stable when I first started. Now that I've figured out a few things I may put it through some paces before setting it to work.



Yeah bro, the x58 platform has many different little settings that are new to Intel.  CPU overclocks a bit differently since the memory controller is now on the CPU.  But once you learn it you'll see it's not all that hard.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 1, 2009)

Alright! I believe I've found some stability. It's been running for a day and a half straight at 100% load. I opened up my VMWare clients so that I could test folding stability and found that my temperatures at 100% folding are between 63 C - 71 C from coolest core to hottest core. I'll be pissing around with voltages a bit more this weekend, but I'm very happy with this OC so far.

I have to be careful because as soon as I started thinking of making a second i7 to overclock, I started thinking about water cooling. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Alright! I believe I've found some stability. It's been running for a day and a half straight at 100% load. I opened up my VMWare clients so that I could test folding stability and found that my temperatures at 100% folding are between 63 C - 71 C from coolest core to hottest core. I'll be pissing around with voltages a bit more this weekend, but I'm very happy with this OC so far.
> 
> I have to be careful because as soon as I started thinking of making a second i7 to overclock, I started thinking about water cooling. :shadedshu



That's how it starts bro.  Be careful or soon you'll be broke


----------



## Binge (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's how it starts bro.  Be careful or soon you'll be broke



+1 water cooling now is more expensive than it used to be as well.  How lame.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> +1 water cooling now is more expensive than it used to be as well.  How lame.



Mega Shadow FTW


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 2, 2009)

Getting close to that 1ghz mark


----------



## Binge (Dec 2, 2009)

Tighten up that tRFC ram timing.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice jake!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 6, 2009)

So far this is the best scores I had achieved so far, much more to come when I get break from my engineering classes...  I also need to find a way to up the OC on my i7, thinking on going DICE with a nice KingPin CPU pot, unsure yet if I want to take my 1st DICE experience out on my i7 and classified....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

those are good scores man, that is a single 5970?

As far as DICE, do a lot of reading bro.  If you do it right, nothing will happen to your components.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2009)

so if i get an i9 do i need to start a new thread? 

it doesnt really fall under the i7 subject does it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> so if i get an i9 do i need to start a new thread?
> 
> it doesnt really fall under the i7 subject does it?



You should, but you can always change the title of this one 

if you use this one you will have to indicate in the first post from what post on is i9 involved. If not it'll be a nightmare for users.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> so if i get an i9 do i need to start a new thread?
> 
> it doesnt really fall under the i7 subject does it?



This has become more the x58 thread than the i7 thread.

@Jake-  DICE will give you nothing on a 920.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nothing...why is that, my BCLK limits?  I am able to hit about 230 on the BCLK when running low multi's, yah the 400 extra mhz isnt much.  I am not dropping $600+ for an i7 975 and then the i9 drop a few months later...  Ill just wait and try it with the i9 I guess.  Thats when I'll drop a grand for a chip... (crazy, I'm crazy to think its Okay to drop a grand on a damn CPU...) 

Fit
lets see that beast and some benchmarks, i enjoy the scores you can hit

Cp
those are with a single 5970 too


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2009)

fuck expensive cpu's. i only get them when i get hooked up in a sick deal.

the 920 can hit 5ghz with the right settings. 240bclk can boot if you know how... on the classified.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 6, 2009)

I can hit 230Bclk on the classy with conservative voltages... nothing major.  Ill see later what I can push at higher voltages.  But I cant expect the CPU to clock at those speeds with the higher multis.

I have never bought an extreme edition CPU and dont want to but if the i9 only comes such then I will...I have heard 5 different and only 1 EE, so Ill wait and see, any news on the different SKU's dropping for the i9


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2009)

you should be able to....

just need the right settings. 

keep the ram clocked low.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 6, 2009)

I do try to keep the ram clocked low about 1600mhz I can go a multi lower, although I have no luck getting 2000mhz from the ram and its rated for such.  Kingston HyperX 2000mhz Cas9 sticks, cheaper of the 2.  Have to fool with that more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2009)

you know if they are hypers or BBSEs?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 6, 2009)

They are BBSE's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2009)

heres my muskin redline ascent BBSE's...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2009)

4.2ghz btw...

nothing special


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 6, 2009)

Can you shoot a Voltage page on E-leet, and let me know what you MCH strap is, I think it has no meaning to RAM clocks but I am unsure.  It might be my voltages which are the problem, whenever I pick to boot at 2000 mhz with an uncore of about 4000mhz, I am unable to even post and I ahve tried 1.5 Vtt and up to 1.68 V DRAM, unsure I am missing something else when I want to run those speeds


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2009)

theres 2 mem settings that need changing in the bios. 

both are 4 by default and they need to be set to 6


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks i will try that


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 6, 2009)

So far so good, was able to boot into windows I upped the Vtt just in case, now i will back track and begin to cut volts off.  Thanks for info


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2009)

That's a good mem-OC Jake.  I like the timings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

^^agree. 

FIT also just showed us a nice mem overclock as well at just 1.67v


----------



## mAfia_boy (Dec 6, 2009)

ive just built my new i7 rig guys, check my specs out cuz im wondering on what settings i should use in the bios to overclock!?? ive got the asus p6t deluxe v2 and the bios is very confusing to me @ the mo!!??


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2009)

mAfia_boy said:


> ive just built my new i7 rig guys, check my specs out cuz im wondering on what settings i should use in the bios to overclock!?? ive got the asus p6t deluxe v2 and the bios is very confusing to me @ the mo!!??



Read & Learn: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108526

If you want help please consider that we're not paid help desk employees.  Even help desk employees appreciate correct grammar, easy continuity, and a clear objective.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> Read & Learn: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108526
> 
> If you want help please consider that we're not paid help desk employees.  Even help desk employees appreciate correct grammar, easy continuity, and a clear objective.



We are certainly willing to help you, but you really should follow that link and come back with questions. Also, you should not ask for specific bios settings to get you to a certain clock. i7's are a different kind of beast. Each individual chip can need vastly different settings.


----------



## mAfia_boy (Dec 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> We are certainly willing to help you, but you really should follow that link and come back with questions. Also, you should not ask for specific bios settings to get you to a certain clock. i7's are a different kind of beast. Each individual chip can need vastly different settings.


Thanks champ, i appreciate the help, will check the link out, i was only asking for different views on overclocking this chip not exact settings, i know thats not possible, will let you know of my results and send in screenies of cpuz ect!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

I was just about to ask.  "Where do we start to help"   Yeah bro, come back with some questions if not this will turn into a disaster  

Thanks binge & Paul


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thinking of jumping on board with the new Gigabyte UD7, has anyone seen the new board yet looks nice, and has sata 3 and usb 3, and 24 phase power, although I like the classified's digital phase system.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128413


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2009)

theres a ud7 on XS for $333 shipped.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 8, 2009)

Why do they put a floppy and ide header on a $350 board? :shadedshu


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Why do they put a floppy and ide header on a $350 board? :shadedshu



Why wouldn't they?  Legacy support is important to a lot of people.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

New PB for SP 32M i7 920 D0.

Vcore probably could be lower, RAM is still on stock volts


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> New PB for SP 32M i7 920 D0.
> 
> Vcore probably could be lower, RAM is still on stock volts
> 
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1858/20091208050106.png



That is insane


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Why wouldn't they?  Legacy support is important to a lot of people.



I won't argue that, but I would disagree at a $350 price point. There may be a few, but I would expect them to be the minority when it comes to spending $350 on a new motherboard. I could maybe see the IDE, but definitely not the floppy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Good job Daniel.  5Ghz


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks

BTW I can also run other multi-threaded benchmarks at that speed too, again that vcore is most likely over kill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

3dmark 06 really loves cpu speed.  amazing run bro


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thanks
> 
> BTW I can also run other multi-threaded benchmarks at that speed too, again that vcore is most likely over kill.
> 
> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/8158/3d062xgtx275.png




That is just plain sick


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## carrera997 (Dec 9, 2009)

How many passes at max problem size on LinX ? Just curious...


----------



## ChrisHansen (Dec 9, 2009)

that OC is not prime/occt stable lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

lol... my uncles name is chris hansen haha.

anyone up for a competition?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1669129#post1669129


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 9, 2009)

carrera997 said:


> How many passes at max problem size on LinX ? Just curious...





ChrisHansen said:


> that OC is not prime/occt stable lol



I don't give a fuck if I can run some gay stability tests.  All I do is bench with my i7 pc, thats it, hence if it can run 3D 06 or whatever benchmark i'm wanting to run thats all I need


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I don't give a fuck if I can run some gay stability tests.  All I do is bench with my i7 pc, thats it, hence if it can run 3D 06 or whatever benchmark i'm wanting to run thats all I need



+1 for that.
Whats the batch # on that chip?


----------



## Binge (Dec 10, 2009)

Asylum said:


> +1 for that.
> Whats the batch # on that chip?



said it before and I'll say it again BATCH DOESN'T MATTER


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 10, 2009)

My batch is 3914A IIRC.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> said it before and I'll say it again BATCH DOESN'T MATTER



People just don't want to believe it. I can't tell you how many times it's been said, but people still ask.


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> People just don't want to believe it. I can't tell you how many times it's been said, but people still ask.



Just last week I tested two 3939B chips, one was nothing special, and the other one resulted in a .9Vcore for 4.0GHz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2009)

im cpu-less


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im cpu-less



That sucks. You should just give me the board and ram, since you don't need them anyway.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2009)

for a price i would. 

$500 shipped


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Why is that fit?  Anything go up in smoke or something?  Hope not.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2009)

just playing the waiting game.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just playing the waiting game.



gotcha


----------



## Asylum (Dec 11, 2009)

Same here..Waiting on a couple of 295's to come in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Same here..Waiting on a couple of 295's to come in.



How many 295's have you had   You had two right?  You waiting on two more?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for a price i would.
> 
> $500 shipped



I was thinking more in the range of $000.00 + maybe shipping?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I was thinking more in the range of $000.00 + maybe shipping?



  But then remember there is a recession fee which is $500


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 11, 2009)

Wile E is that Santa pissing off your roof!  haha

Anyways what kind of CPU you getting Fit, anything thats made with a 32nm process...?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Wile E is that Santa pissing off your roof!  haha
> 
> Anyways what kind of CPU you getting Fit, anything thats made with a 32nm process...?



Yep, sure is. (Well not my roof, just a roof)


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2009)

Fit, what happened to your i9?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Little Bench Session.  Figured out how to go higher on BCLK, now to try wprime with my newly found secrets (secrets to me, sure lots of you know it)  But i'll try it tomorrow or something.


Best Wprime of the night, but this was before I found out how to go above that clock.






Best Super pi





Both are personal bests for me.  

I was able to get the RAM to run with a divider of 8, but failed after a pass or two of super pi.  I'll work on that next as well.






My highest validation as well

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=878245


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice job CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nice job CP



Thanks hammer, it's pretty exciting seen 4.7+GHz on CPUz 


look at the temps on the wprime run, mega is doing pretty good handling high clocks/voltage.  However, I have now placed it back on the tech station.  Dropped temps like 10ºc


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work, from my experience if you had better RAM you will get higher CPU MHz.  My RAM did 953MHz 7-7-6-18 SP 32M before  on stock 1.65v.

Also try and get higher uncore MHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Nice work, from my experience if you had better RAM you will get higher CPU MHz.  My RAM did 953MHz 7-7-6-18 SP 32M before  on stock 1.65v.
> 
> Also try and get higher uncore MHz.



might sound silly, I've had i7 for a year already but I never really benched much.  So now that I actually spent like an hour tweaking and benching, I achieved about 100 Mhz over what I had before.  But 100 MHz at such high clocks is impressive, so as I now learned new things, I'll start tweaking the uncore and stuff like that.  I plan on getting some better RAM down the line.  Looking at Dominaotr GT's.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 12, 2009)

After updating my bios, and reset it to default. I were too lazy to set back the settings for my OC, and I have been running default for over a month now. 
I realized, there's no need to OC, it's already too fast at default .


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey CP, if you need to run the ram on the 2:6 divider, try running 6-6-6-20 and uncore at 18x. Might give you better times. I think I might see what I can get out of the latest 920 I have this weekend. It's been crunching at 4.0 with just over 1.2v. Might be pretty good.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Fit, what happened to your i9?



lost in the wonderful Japanese mailing system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Hey CP, if you need to run the ram on the 2:6 divider, try running 6-6-6-20 and uncore at 18x. Might give you better times. I think I might see what I can get out of the latest 920 I have this weekend. It's been crunching at 4.0 with just over 1.2v. Might be pretty good.



This ram is not great bro, I tried running 8-8-8-24 once and wasn't too stable.  already feeding it 1.7v.  maybe needs some more voltage.

Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice clocks CP, I am liking the wPrime time.


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2009)

To all the people who didn't believe me when I said there was no plan in the i9 road-map for non-extreme edition 6 cores, eat my shorts!

Source: Gulftown officially staying an i7


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 15, 2009)

So maybe there is some hope for 32nm 1366 quads. Don't know how reliable the source is.

http://www.techpowerup.com/110567/Intel_Readies_13_Westmere-based_32_nm_Xeon_Processors.html

Oh Binge, you make me sad with your pic change.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2009)

just got back from 4 days in the hospital with the kiddo to find this waiting for me...


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 16, 2009)

wich one is that? i take it you won't be buying mine?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> wich one is that? i take it you won't be buying mine?



possibly.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 16, 2009)

i7 980X price is $1000 USD, and like Binge said it is the only one coming out, might as well wait until the second stepping comes out 6 months after release.  

Guru of 3D Source with price info.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2009)

new cpu seems to run well with almost no voltage increase over stock even at good OCs. 

i cant speak on temps yet as the TIM hasnt set completely.

results in a bit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2009)

loose run....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks promising


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 16, 2009)

agreed it looks good.  lets see some 4.5 or 4.6 with 1.35V


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 16, 2009)

When are the Xeons suppose to show up from the link I posted previously? Its lists a few 32 hexa-core 32nm chips.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 18, 2009)

Noctua NH-D14 on the way. Going to be nice not using stock cooling finally.... gosh... sure was expensive. $100.57 with USPS Priority 2-3 Day shipping.... owie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

You won't regret it, I've heard and seen nothing bu good things about that cooler


----------



## t_ski (Dec 18, 2009)

Finally got the watercooling in:

















Now I can't wait to see what I can accomplish with some decent CPU temps.  Bad part is the mobo waterblock was not the right one, so I replaced the TIM back on the stock cooling and put it back on.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 18, 2009)

ooo, that is beautiful t_ski!


----------



## dsgfuio (Dec 18, 2009)

I've heard and seen nothing bu good things about that cooler
______________
simulation de credits immo gratuit | Taux pret simulateur de credit immobilier | Simulateur de credit auto


----------



## Asylum (Dec 18, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Finally got the watercooling in:
> 
> 
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8587/p1100156.jpg
> ...



Looks nice T.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 18, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Noctua NH-D14 on the way. Going to be nice not using stock cooling finally.... gosh... sure was expensive. $100.57 with USPS Priority 2-3 Day shipping.... owie.






Chicken Patty said:


> You won't regret it, I've heard and seen nothing bu good things about that cooler



Not $100 good though!!

The most i ever spent on a cooler (besides wc) was a true, $78 still have it, still amazing, my mugen was $36 + the $10 for a fan. but $100, better cool 140w tdp procs super easy!


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 18, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Noctua NH-D14 on the way. Going to be nice not using stock cooling finally.... gosh... sure was expensive. $100.57 with USPS Priority 2-3 Day shipping.... owie.



I should be getting mine today. Just waiting for the man with the big brown truck to show up. I paid ~$88 for mine but shipped UPS ground from SVC. Cheapest place I could find.

As for price, get a Mega and add 2 cheap fans to it and your real close to where the Noctua is. Doesn't see like a big jump for me since it was between those two for me.

Can't wait to replace my V2 so I can really start pushing my chip. 4.4ghz here I come!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2009)

anyone want a gtx295 co-op ?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 18, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Not $100 good though!!
> 
> The most i ever spent on a cooler (besides wc) was a true, $78 still have it, still amazing, my mugen was $36 + the $10 for a fan. but $100, better cool 140w tdp procs super easy!



Yeah, I wasn't too happy at the final outcome after shipping. But the pros outweigh the price. It comes with TWO fans, mounting hardware for AM3, 1156, and 1366 as well as a tube of Noctua paste. At $84 before shipping, its definitely worth the money. After shipping however.. ack..

But still, $80-$90 for a cooler that out performs every cooler out there, its worth it. My NH-U12P was $75, add the two Scythe 120mm fans I bought and it was $90. So.... its all the same really.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone want a gtx295 co-op ?



Not me....Got 2 i need to sell now.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone want a gtx295 co-op ?





Asylum said:


> Not me....Got 2 i need to sell now.



Prices guys?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2009)

425 shipped?

its LNIB retail and has not been reg'd yet. it qualifies for stepup and full warranty.

price may be flexible.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/noctua_nhd14/prime_for_dh-n14.jpg

You can't tell me thats not worth the asking price... lol....


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes it is


----------



## t_ski (Dec 18, 2009)

Those numbers were much better than the ones I got with my NH-U12P at roughly the same settings.


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone in the UK looking for a corsair H50? I'm seriously considering selling mine after seeing those numbers


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 18, 2009)

i got my i7 rig afhter a year finaly running, i post some images when  i got every thing installed


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 19, 2009)

Just got mine setup and I'm running a couple steps over what I did for 4ghz now going for 4.2. Running ~1.3625 before vdroop. Saw very low 90s at that voltage on the V2. Now with the D14 looking at ~10C improvement with ambient with in 2C of before. Probably will end up somewhere in the 15C improvement over the V2. I'm quite pleased.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats what I'm talking about!!!! Awesome mastr!


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm laughing doing this. Used AS for both and am starting to see it setup since my temps are dropping slowly run after run. I'm up to 1.336 after vdroop and barely seeing 80C with RT. I would be well into the 90s on the V2 even with my ultra kaza 3000 strap to it. The P6T6 does seem to have problems with vdroop as vcore increases over ~1.35v. It get larger and larger slowly. I've gone from 1.4 to 1.425 and the vdroop voltage is the same.

BTW, if anyone has a P6t Deluxe, which I think the P6T6 is based off of, tall memory sticks won't work in the closest ram slotThis is when having the fans parallel with the PCIe slots. The 120mm also comes up close to the first card slot on my board. I just moved my 4870x2 down to the third PCIe slot. The front fan totally covers the P6T6 northbridge heat sink. I moved the 140mm down all the way and it hangs a good portion below the heat sink and should move some good amount of air through the northbridge.

I'm also extemely impressed with the quality of packaging with the Noctua. I see now why so many people like their products. I do have a couple complaints with this one though:

1) The rubber inserts to keep the fan off the heat sink fins need some way to sit in the slots tighter. I couldn't just put them in cause they would fall out once I let my finger off them and before I could put the fan on to hold them in place.
2) I wish the philips wrench they supply was a little longer. Currently it makes screwing the heat sink bolts down a little challenging seeing as I can't really press down with one hand as it is too close to the heat sink to hold closed fist so that you can hold on to the heat sink.

Other than that, this was a really good experience. I do finally agree with others that CM needs to redo the hole location they are adding into the back of their cases. I had to fully unbolt the board and move it up a little to be able to add the backing plate for the D14.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 20, 2009)

It's quite massive.

Before:





After:


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2009)

It is massive! However it does cool pretty well. I had to remove my 120mm fan on the top because it wouldn't fit.
I was going to arrange mine like you did, but I decided to mount it with the fans blowing out the back of the case. I moved the front fan to the rear and have it pulling air. Seems to be cooling nicely.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 20, 2009)

i really hope it fits in my case...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 21, 2009)

wooooo, nh-d14 arrives today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome Johnny.  Pics or you die


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome Johnny.  Pics or you die





Plenty of pics to come, no worries ckn!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 22, 2009)

" Hey look ma! I'm bigger than Assassin's Creed II!!! "






Cooler is so damn big...






I love it.

Antec 900 who?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

My god, it's huge!!!   Temps?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 22, 2009)

Not... FANTASTIC... BUTTTT. It's in a case, the NZXT Tempest EVO. Ambient temp is 23c. 
4.2GHz, HT on (of course!). 1.35v vcore, 1.35v qpi, 1.84v pll.

When I have the NH-U12P with two Scythe 87cfm 120mm fans, on my tech station with the a/c blasting right over it (vent right above rig), I was hitting 80-82c. So... hell yeah, the NH-D14 is far superior.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> Anyone in the UK looking for a corsair H50? I'm seriously considering selling mine after seeing those numbers





johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091221/noctua_nh-d14_case_4point2_temps.jpg
> 
> Not... FANTASTIC... BUTTTT. It's in a case, the NZXT Tempest EVO. Ambient temp is 23c.
> 4.2GHz, HT on (of course!). 1.35v vcore, 1.35v qpi, 1.84v pll.
> ...



That's not bad at all, what are the temps during WCG or any other program that gives it load that is not a stress test?  Those temps are not bad I would say for being in a case   Plus you just put it on, let the thermal compound cure a bit, should drop a few degrees.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's not bad at all, what are the temps during WCG or any other program that gives it load that is not a stress test?  Those temps are not bad I would say for being in a case   Plus you just put it on, let the thermal compound cure a bit, should drop a few degrees.



Yeah, a little higher than I expected, was hoping to stay in the 70-72c range for the MAX full load temp. But considering the fans are low rpm and super quiet and that its back in a case with a heater 4870x2... the temps are pretty decent. I'll give WCG a go.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 22, 2009)

You ought to turn it 90 degrees johnny. I'm mid 60s full load with mine. About 1.3V under load, 1.35 in bios.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 22, 2009)

I might just to see... but... what are your ambient temps and what are your temps in Intel Burn Test? I'm running WCG right now and the max temp is 73c.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 22, 2009)

Dam that thing is huge.
Whats next...A box fan.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 22, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Dam that thing is huge.
> Whats next...A box fan.





Johnny, I use LinX and ambient is 24-25C. I'll run Intel Burn to see if there is a difference.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 22, 2009)

coo thanks mastr!


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 22, 2009)

wanna trade for my true 120 johnny ?

but yea that thing is sick! i want to get one soo bad


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 22, 2009)

Only thing I'd trade for is water, blahhah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yeah, a little higher than I expected, was hoping to stay in the 70-72c range for the MAX full load temp. But considering the fans are low rpm and super quiet and that its back in a case with a heater 4870x2... the temps are pretty decent. I'll give WCG a go.



crank up the fans and see the temps lower


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you have LLC on Johnny? Also, how do you have your 4870x2 cores so cold?

Anyway, here you go. Bios is 1.4 vcore after vdroop is 1.32 according to cpu-z. Max temps were 84 but heater kicked on when I started. It dropped 2C after it turned off.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 22, 2009)

I have my 4870X2 fan at 45% mastr, always had it around 45% to keep it at reasonable temps. LLC is ON. I'm topping out at 76C, ambient was 23c. Your ambient you said was 24-25c? Seens spot on. Intel Burn Test is pretty... intense.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 22, 2009)

Now that I have the watercooling in I'm trying to push mine some more.  I have the CPU at 4.4GHz, and I was able to run most of the Intel Burn tests (did not run the highest though).  I tried to run Prime95 last night and it bombed on me somewhere, but I didn't even get any bluescreen "Serious Error" messages this morning when I logged back in.

Otherwise, the speed seems rather stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like minor instability.   Something might just need a slight bump in voltage and that's it


----------



## t_ski (Dec 22, 2009)

Too bad I could not get a BSD error # so I could easily identify it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Want to list your voltages and have us take a look at it?


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I have my 4870X2 fan at 45% mastr, always had it around 45% to keep it at reasonable temps. LLC is ON. I'm topping out at 76C, ambient was 23c. Your ambient you said was 24-25c? Seens spot on. Intel Burn Test is pretty... intense.



Oh, 45% eh? You got the case around the corner in another room? 

I think I would see high 80s with you voltage and LLC on. I tried 1.35v with the 21x multi but it was throttling pretty bad and I had just started LinX.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Want to list your voltages and have us take a look at it?



Perhaps I will, but the ol' lady is mad at me for all the time I've been spending in the basement   Finished putting the i7 rig back in the case with the WC loop, parted out & cleaned up my old second rig, and started putting the new second rig (HTPC) together.  Last night she went to bed before 7:30 pm without so much as a word


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Go do what you gotta do man, we ain't going no where.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 22, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Oh, 45% eh? You got the case around the corner in another room?
> 
> I think I would see high 80s with you voltage and LLC on. I tried 1.35v with the 21x multi but it was throttling pretty bad and I had just started LinX.



Can't really hear the vid card over all the case fans, its noticeable, but not annoyingly loud. 
I haven't gotten anywhere near 80c with my current setup. My 920 is lapped though.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go do what you gotta do man, we ain't going no where.



RDP from work into my home PC.  WHS FTW!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 22, 2009)

very nice t_ski, but whats with the super loose memory timings?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 22, 2009)

Disgusting I know, but I haven't tightened them up at all.  I just left them on SPD to see how high I could get the CPU.  Kinda surprised I am up to 4.4GHz with HT on and relatively stable.  I guess I finally found a decent combo between this CPU and the Classified.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Dropping the mem divider might help with a higher overclock. Everything else seems about right.


----------



## mudkip (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyone here? Hellooo?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Anyone here? Hellooo?



So you're back?    Weren't you banned?


----------



## mudkip (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah for 3 months lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

mudkip said:


> yeah for 3 months lol.



Why only three months?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2009)

well after playing with my xeon for a week i seem to be having a problem with it or something in my machine.

i keep getting errors on the 2nd core during benching and encoding video.

this only happens when the cpu is OCed to 4ghz or higher though. 

i've tried more and less voltage in the normal areas of need but still have the same problem.

the only other thing i can think of is my 7 install has gone bad. 

any input?


----------



## mudkip (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why only three months?



i hope you're being sarcastic. I got banned for a stupid reason anyway.


----------



## mudkip (Dec 27, 2009)

I just sold my i7 rig (see system sepcs) for 900 euro's (1300USD$)

aw!

it was nice to have it but I didn't use all it's power ,so I sold it now it still has any value.
Maybe I'll buy a new system next year with a 32nm CPU!

good luck with your i7's guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I just sold my i7 rig (see system sepcs) for 900 euro's (1300USD$)
> 
> aw!
> 
> ...



Thanks bro   Your sig cracks me up


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't read through this thread(coz it is so long now), but is the information contained within referring/applicable to socket 1366 i7's only?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well after playing with my xeon for a week i seem to be having a problem with it or something in my machine.
> 
> i keep getting errors on the 2nd core during benching and encoding video.
> 
> ...



My E8500's 2nd core use to always crash even in SP :shadedshu

It was just a weak core, I tested it on different motherboards/OS/RAM same thing always happened.


----------



## melnd (Dec 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> Just last week I tested two 3939B chips, one was nothing special, and the other one resulted in a .9Vcore for 4.0GHz



exact batch # on the .9Vcore ? I know it doesn't matter, but i  have a 3939b002 and don't have it set up yet, would like a ballpark on what to expect


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Chad Boga said:


> I haven't read through this thread(coz it is so long now), but is the information contained within referring/applicable to socket 1366 i7's only?


theres some scattered info about other platforms in here somewhere.  All related to i7 of course.



melnd said:


> exact batch # on the .9Vcore ? I know it doesn't matter, but i  have a 3939b002 and don't have it set up yet, would like a ballpark on what to expect



I'm not binge and I don't have the batch #, but I know what he'll say.  Batch # will not help you determine what to expect.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2009)

i overclock computers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i overclock computers



If that means what I think it means, then :shadedshu   If not then,


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2009)

generally speaking...

C0 920s are shit compared to D0s

early D0s are best... 390 or earlier batches

any D0 391 or later seems to be limited to OC for some reason 

most D0's can run on .9v pretty easily even at OC. you just need to try it. 

and the other answer.... this is the i7 thread but has been mostly 920 OCing and recently 860 and some i5 750. xeons included. 

not many other cpus due to the prices. there is a 940 or 2 and i think a 965 but thats about it.


----------



## Binge (Dec 28, 2009)

melnd said:


> exact batch # on the .9Vcore ? I know it doesn't matter, but i  have a 3939b002 and don't have it set up yet, would like a ballpark on what to expect



You'll have no ballpark.  They were from even the same sub-lot. 3939B211 and 3939B212

::Edit:: 211 decided it needed 1.38V for 4.0GHz while 212 needed .9V


----------



## mudkip (Dec 28, 2009)

some screens with 4Ghz please


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2009)

I need help getting 205x21 from not BSOD. I get;

"IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL"
0x0A

I've had some other codes but can't remember them. It doesn't seem to matter how much vcore is applied as it doesn't help. I'm backed down the uncore and ram to their lowest multi to try and isolate it. I'm at 1.425 vcore and only seeing ~82C on the hottest core.

This is LinX/IBT stable settings for 4.2Ghz. Any recommendations for 4.3?


```
AI Tweaker
****************************
AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 21
BCLK Frequency: 200
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1200Mhz
UCLK Frequency: 3200Mhz
QPI Link Data Rate: 3600Mhz

*******************
DRAM Timing Control
*******************
DRAM CAS Latency: 5 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay : 6 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 5 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time: 15 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay: AUTO
DRAM REF Cycle Time: 60 DRAM Clock
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time: AUTO
DRAM READ to PRE Time: AUTO
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time: AUTO
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay: AUTO

DRAM Timing Mode: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC: AUTO

DRAM WRITE To READ Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay(SR): AUTO
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD): AUTO
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR): AUTO
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR): AUTO
DRAM READ To READ Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM READ To READ Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM READ To READ Delay(SR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To WRITE Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To WRITE Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To WRITE Delay(SR): AUTO

****************************
CPU Voltage: 1.3875
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.80
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.3375
IOH Voltage: 1.20
IOH PCIE Voltage: 1.50
ICH Voltage: 1.10
ICH PCIE Voltage: 1.50
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.60
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA: AUTO
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA: AUTO
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB: AUTO
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB: AUTO
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC: AUTO
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC: AUTO
****************************
Load-Line Calibration: Disabled
CPU Differential Amplitude: AUTO
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
IOH Clock Skew: AUTO
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPU Advance Settings
C1E Support: Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Intel (R) HT Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: ALL
A20M: Disabled
Intel (R) C-State Tech: Disabled
****************************
Express Gate: Disabled
```


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> I need help getting 205x21 from not BSOD. I get;
> 
> "IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL"
> 0x0A
> ...



I would bump the ICH just a bit.  however I think the main problem is your RAM timings so tight.

DRAM CAS Latency: 5 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay : 6 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 5 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time: 15 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay: AUTO
DRAM REF Cycle Time: 60 DRAM Clock
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time: AUTO
DRAM READ to PRE Time: AUTO
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time: AUTO
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay: AUTO


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you might be right on the ICH CP. Was looking through Eva's thread on i4 and noticed that when he didn't bump the PCIe he bumped ICH when over 200 bclk. Also, I back the timings off a bit to 6-6-6-18 when I go to 205 bclk since I havn't memtest 5-6-5-15 at 1230Mhz.

Running 4.3ghz right now with the ICH bump with 1.4 vcore and it looks promising.

So, I'm guessing that BSOD was because of the ICH voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> I think you might be right on the ICH CP. Was looking through Eva's thread on i4 and noticed that when he didn't bump the PCIe he bumped ICH when over 200 bclk. Also, I back the timings off a bit to 6-6-6-18 when I go to 205 bclk since I havn't memtest 5-6-5-15 at 1230Mhz.
> 
> Running 4.3ghz right now with the ICH bump with 1.4 vcore and it looks promising.
> 
> So, I'm guessing that BSOD was because of the ICH voltage.



at higher BCLK's bumping the ICH a bit and PCI-E a mhz or two can stable things out.  Can you link me to the exact RAm kit you have, want to check them out.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247&Tpk=N82E16820231247

That's them but GSkill changed the heat spreader. I have the blue Pi with that speed and timings. I've been told they are Samsung ICs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247&Tpk=N82E16820231247
> 
> That's them but GSkill changed the heat spreader. I have the blue Pi with that speed and timings. I've been told they are Samsung ICs.



Thanks.  How's it going now with the slight bump in ICH voltage?


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I completed a 5 pass IBT. When I went to 207 with same settings gave me the same BSOD. I loosed the timings to 7-7-7-20, backed down to 205 bclk, and ran memtest. It ran for a while, think I got to test 5 in first loop, and then rebooted. Went into BIOS and while in there, for no more than a minute, it rebooted and went into a reboot loop. I have to turn the system off for a few seconds and boot back in to the BIOS so I can change things back to 200 bclk where I know I won't have that problem.

I'm thinking I might have to bump the PCIe speed. I didn't want to cause I wanted to see how high I could get this for some kind of 24/7 clock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Well I completed a 5 pass IBT. When I went to 207 with same settings gave me the same BSOD. I loosed the timings to 7-7-7-20, backed down to 205 bclk, and ran memtest. It ran for a while, think I got to test 5 in first loop, and then rebooted. Went into BIOS and while in there, for no more than a minute, it rebooted and went into a reboot loop. I have to turn the system off for a few seconds and boot back in to the BIOS so I can change things back to 200 bclk where I know I won't have that problem.
> 
> I'm thinking I might have to bump the PCIe speed. I didn't want to cause I wanted to see how high I could get this for some kind of 24/7 clock.



try bumping the RAM a bit, to 1.65v.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2009)

Still does the same thing between 3 and 4 minutes in memtest about test 6. Tried 1.66v and 1.7v, nothing changes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Still does the same thing between 3 and 4 minutes in memtest about test 6. Tried 1.66v and 1.7v, nothing changes.



Post another BIOS template with the latest stable settings please.  Or are they the same as the last BIOS template?  Just trying to keep track of what changes you might have done.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2009)

What I've tried at 21x205, all the voltage changes are independent of each other and not done at the same time. If it didn't work, it was returned to the lowest range and another was changed.


```
AI Tweaker
****************************
AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 21
BCLK Frequency: 205
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1230Mhz
UCLK Frequency: 2460Mhz
QPI Link Data Rate: 3600Mhz

*******************
DRAM Timing Control
*******************
DRAM CAS Latency: 6 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay : 6 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 6 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time: 20 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay: AUTO
DRAM REF Cycle Time: 88 DRAM Clock
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time: AUTO
DRAM READ to PRE Time: AUTO
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time: AUTO
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay: AUTO

DRAM Timing Mode: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC: AUTO

DRAM WRITE To READ Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay(SR): AUTO
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD): AUTO
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR): AUTO
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR): AUTO
DRAM READ To READ Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM READ To READ Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM READ To READ Delay(SR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To WRITE Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To WRITE Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To WRITE Delay(SR): AUTO

****************************
CPU Voltage: 1.40-1.4125
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.80
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.3375-1.350
IOH Voltage: 1.20
IOH PCIE Voltage: 1.50
ICH Voltage: 1.20
ICH PCIE Voltage: 1.50
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.60-1.70
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA: AUTO
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA: AUTO
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB: AUTO
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB: AUTO
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC: AUTO
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC: AUTO
****************************
Load-Line Calibration: Disabled
CPU Differential Amplitude: AUTO
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
IOH Clock Skew: AUTO
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPU Advance Settings
C1E Support: Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Intel (R) HT Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: ALL
A20M: Disabled
Intel (R) C-State Tech: Disabled
****************************
Express Gate: Disabled
```


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> What I've tried at 21x205, all the voltage changes are independent of each other and not done at the same time. If it didn't work, it was returned to the lowest range and another was changed.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You can try the above in read, or maybe it might just need more vcore.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2009)

Will do CP. Thanks for the help. Trying to lay down a baseline for 200x21 with higher uncore, ram, and tight timings right now so will try your suggestions tomorrow.

BTW, I'm loving this Noctua D14. Running 1.4 vcore in bios and comes out to about 1.32 vcore in CPU-Z with vdroop. Barely getting over 80C and core spread is only 5C from hottest to coldest core. I have not lapped the Noctua or the chip. Ambient is 26C which is 2C higher than normal because heater is on right now. All of this and not to mention that the 230mm CM HAF fans are louder than the fans on this thing. All in all it is just pure awesomeness!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Will do CP. Thanks for the help. Trying to lay down a baseline for 200x21 with higher uncore, ram, and tight timings right now so will try your suggestions tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, I'm loving this Noctua D14. Running 1.4 vcore in bios and comes out to about 1.32 vcore in CPU-Z with vdroop. Barely getting over 80C and core spread is only 5C from hottest to coldest core. I have not lapped the Noctua or the chip. Ambient is 26C which is 2C higher than normal because heater is on right now. All of this and not to mention that the 230mm CM HAF fans are louder than the fans on this thing. All in all it is just pure awesomeness!



Anyway I can help bro 

I'm loving the Noctua too, and I don't even have one


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm waiting to see how well the Prolimatech version does. I'm not going to change as I don't have the money even if I wanted to. I'm just interested at how much bigger these things can get while still providing improvements.

I'm kind of tempted to take the fans off of it and see if I can do passive in the HAF case at stock clocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> I'm waiting to see how well the Prolimatech version does. I'm not going to change as I don't have the money even if I wanted to. I'm just interested at how much bigger these things can get while still providing improvements.
> 
> I'm kind of tempted to take the fans off of it and see if I can do passive in the HAF case at stock clocks.



My Megashadow worked great passively.  Temps were slightly over 50ºc at stock clocks.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm working on 200x20 with 1600MHz @ 8-7-7-18 timings right now. Trying to see how low I can get the voltages for 4.0. I'm liking the idea of less heat, its nice to see the idle in the mid 30's.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone found any use for cpu and ioh delay?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm working on 200x20 with 1600MHz @ 8-7-7-18 timings right now. Trying to see how low I can get the voltages for 4.0. I'm liking the idea of less heat, its nice to see the idle in the mid 30's.



Yes, sometimes seen a nice stable and conservative overclock is very pleasing 



mastrdrver said:


> Anyone found any use for cpu and ioh delay?



Not familiar with that setting, sorry


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2009)

This better?







I'm open to suggestions otherwise


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

t_ski said:


> This better?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091230/memset1.jpg
> 
> I'm open to suggestions otherwise



That seems pretty good


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2009)

Intel Burn test didn't do good on max, but the system ran out of ram.  Gotta try it again later.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Intel Burn test didn't do good on max, but the system ran out of ram.  Gotta try it again later.



use linx and set it to use a certain amount of RAM.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, I've been meaning to look into Linx.  You have a link for it?


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 31, 2009)

Here you go LinX


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 1, 2010)

Crap, I'm going to need to sell a kidney or something now. 

EVGA dual 1366?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Crap, I'm going to need to sell a kidney or something now.
> 
> EVGA dual 1366?



Maybe both kidneys?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope I have enough body parts left over to be able to use the thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Hope I have enough body parts left over to be able to use the thing.



sure!  Lots of them can be sold without leaving you completely disabled


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jan 1, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Crap, I'm going to need to sell a kidney or something now.
> 
> EVGA dual 1366?



OMFG my dream just came true


----------



## Asylum (Jan 1, 2010)

t_ski said:


> This better?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091230/memset1.jpg
> 
> I'm open to suggestions otherwise



Try 7-8-7-20
Dont know if that ram will do it though.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 1, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Crap, I'm going to need to sell a kidney or something now.
> 
> EVGA dual 1366?



If that's real, and has real clocking options, I am buying it, period. Then I am throwing 2 Gulftowns in it. Then I will not be having to full rebuild for at least 3 years I'm thinking. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> If that's real, and has real clocking options, I am buying it, period. Then I am throwing 2 Gulftowns in it. Then I will not be having to full rebuild for at least 3 years I'm thinking. lol.



That'll be 12 cores, 24 threads all in one machine.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That'll be 12 cores, 24 threads all in one machine.



And? I wish they were releasing 8 core 16 thread cpus.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And? I wish they were releasing 8 core 16 thread cpus.



Why not 16 core and 32 thread CPU's then?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why not 16 core and 32 thread CPU's then?



I'd be more than happy. I can put the cores to good use, so the more the merrier.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'd be more than happy. I can put the cores to good use, so the more the merrier.



Realistically though, two gulftowns would be amazing.  One rig crunching 24 projects at once


----------



## Wile E (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Realistically though, two gulftowns would be amazing.  One rig crunching 24 projects at once



I was thinking more like 12 projects on 1 cpu, then some -bigadv on f@h on the other cpu. 

But even not counting folding/crunching, I can still use the horsepower. Ripping and encoding BD's at the highest quality settings take some serious horsepower, or some serious time. A 2 hour movie takes 10 hours or more for me to encode at the crazy settings I use.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I was thinking more like 12 projects on 1 cpu, then some -bigadv on f@h on the other cpu.
> 
> But even not counting folding/crunching, I can still use the horsepower. Ripping and encoding BD's at the highest quality settings take some serious horsepower, or some serious time. A 2 hour movie takes 10 hours or more for me to encode at the crazy settings I use.



Yeah, that should cut down the time more than half


----------



## surfingerman (Jan 1, 2010)

wow.. now that is amazing.. i would get it except my room would probably get over 80 F and the AC / power bill would be enormous.. when they can finally make these in sub 32nm process i will think about it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> wow.. now that is amazing.. i would get it except my room would probably get over 80 F and the AC / power bill would be enormous.. when they can finally make these in sub 32nm process i will think about it



I would still try to put that in a seperate room or something 

Welcome to TPU by the way


----------



## mudkip (Jan 1, 2010)

So my i7 setup is sold, i'm typing this on a 11,6'' netbook lol.

It doesn't feel slow although I've some problems with viewing porn in Full HD.
And I tried to convert a .flac file to mp3 and it took about a minute. My i7 did that in 7 seconds. 

Anyway waiting for 32nm


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2010)

hey...

what happened to "Notanazi"?





oh and i think ima get a evga dual socket classified


----------



## mudkip (Jan 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey...
> 
> what happened to "Notanazi"?
> 
> ...



that one was banned for cloning while being banned lol



*Happy new year people!*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2010)

wow... 300 pages of i7 talk in 14 months.

its crazy to think i've had i7/x58 for over a year now. 

i have my reciept here for my 1st i7 920 and RIIE dated 11-17-08

i think i've had almost every x58 since then... almost.

and now im running a xeon 3520 while i wait for the i9s to come out.

its been fun and i hope it continues to be that way.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yesterday I did a quick test with my W3570, I got this...

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=936839

I should get much better scores next time, I had really bad evap contact, evap @ -85C and CPU @ -25C 

Since this is a high leakage chip, it overclocks better with lower temps rather then more voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Good job Daniel.  Why can you do to improve evap. Contact?


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow... 300 pages of i7 talk in 14 months.
> 
> its crazy to think i've had i7/x58 for over a year now.
> 
> i have my reciept here for my 1st i7 920 and RIIE dated 11-17-08



Same here, I ordered when they had just came out, manufactured in Costa Rica.  Motherboard prices have dropped by a good 40%.

I can't remember how much they were when they came out, $400?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2010)

i paid $465 shipped overnight from asus usa

cpu was $320 overnighted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

In December of 08 I ordered mine.  $300 for CPU and $300 for motherboard.  Overnight was about $50


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jan 2, 2010)

How are you liking the new chip fit?  It is much different than an i7 920?  Some have said the Xeon's are binned better due to the reliability that they are expected to hold up to, I am not sure if such is true. 
Can you post some pics of the clocks you can run, I did see the 4.2ghz 3d mark 06 run with something like 1.27v for vcore, if you have any others laying around please share


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2010)

its a tad better than a i7 but not alot. 

i'll get more runs in after a bit.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jan 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job Daniel.  Why can you do to improve evap. Contact?



Level the insulation out around the cpu so the evap can touch the CPU.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> its a tad better than a i7 but not alot.
> 
> i'll get more runs in after a bit.



I've had 2 of the 1156 Xeons. They were fairly disappointing. The 860's in general are better for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Level the insulation out around the cpu so the evap can touch the CPU.



Ha, gotcha.  Isn't the insulation soft?  Like I mean if you screw down the evap block, whatever you wanna call it, the insulation should give right?


----------



## Binge (Jan 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ha, gotcha.  Isn't the insulation soft?  Like I mean if you screw down the evap block, whatever you wanna call it, the insulation should give right?



It's pretty malleable but it depends on what kind of insulation you're using.  If it's foam then it'll give quite a bit, but if it's needed eraser then it won't give as much as you might think.

Good suggestion Fatty


----------



## Binge (Jan 3, 2010)

SummerDays said:


> Same here, I ordered when they had just came out, manufactured in Costa Rica.  Motherboard prices have dropped by a good 40%.
> 
> I can't remember how much they were when they came out, $400?



Fit got me before I almost signed off the interwebs and I got in contact with someone on anandtech who was selling a 920 and Rampage II Extreme for $500 shipped.

That was a good November 08


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 3, 2010)

x58's i've owned and am quite familiar with...

asus..
RIIE
RIIgene
p6t6 ws revolution
p6t dlx

dfi...
ut-x58-t3eh8
dk-x58-t3eh6

gb...
x58-ud5
x58-ud3

ecs...
x58a

foxconn...
renaissance

evga...
classified 759
classified 760

and i hate to say it...

i had an intel x58 for a few days that i sold to a friend that wanted a fast machine.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> x58's i've owned and am quite familiar with...
> 
> asus..
> RIIE
> ...



It's crazy how we can go through so many boards in the name of benching. . Here's my i7 boards, both x58 and p55:

*x58*
Biostar x58 Tpower
Gigabyte UD5
Gigabyte UD3
Asus Gene
Foxconn Blood Rage
Asrock x58 Extreme 
DFI DK x58 t3eh6

*p55*
EVGA p55 FTW (current board)
Gigabyte p55-UD4
Gigabyte p55A-UD6 (current board)
Asrock p55 Extreme (current board)


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 3, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1700947&postcount=237

Letting the temps drop a few to take a shot at 4ghz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

hey guys i think i figured something out.

can you please post me a pic of your mobos... i just need to see the upper part of the board, 1st pcie slot to the upper edge by the cpu socket. 

most boards have cooling only on the VRMs for cpu power control and lack proper PLL and VTT cooling. some boards also lack proper 2+ stage mem and IOH VRM cooling as well. 

i have found that if you cool these spots you can gain 300-700mhz but YMMV. 

i'd need to see your board to know what needs extra cooling..... so if you are interested post a pic for me and i'll tell you more.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 9, 2010)

My board is the same as yours...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100109/Capture676.jpg



It has cute little heat sinks.  Is that what you are trying to show?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

read up a few posts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah I read that, but is that the parts of the board that were lacking cooling according to your post?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

on the classifieds there are a few spots yes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> on the classifieds there are a few spots yes.



That's pretty cool.  I do bet those areas get really hot under some load and good clocking.  Smart move there.  Is that the first board you see cooling those particular areas?  I ask you because you've had more boards than I probably will ever have in my lifetime.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2010)

Still got my old C0 chip steaming along, even on air she benches at 4,2gig on less than 1.3V with temps never going out of the 60's, had a play earlier today, got her to 4.4gig on 1.4V but she was getting a bit toasty there, I ran 2006 at 4.2gig with just one of my 4890's as I had not run the bench in like a year! ...............


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Still got my old C0 chip steaming along, even on air she benches at 4,2gig on less than 1.3V with temps never going out of the 60's, had a play earlier today, got her to 4.4gig on 1.4V but she was getting a bit toasty there, I ran 2006 at 4.2gig with just one of my 4890's as I had not run the bench in like a year! ...............



That's a D0 in disguise, who you B/S'ing    I still remember that chip from earlier this year.  It's amazing for a C0


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a D0 in disguise, who you B/S'ing    I still remember that chip from earlier this year.  It's amazing for a C0



It's the longest I have ever owned a Cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> It's the longest I have ever owned a Cpu



Yep, it's been a while dude.    With a C0 like that it makes it really hard to want a D0.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


>



So you just put Microcool mini-sinks on those four chips?  I might have some BGS sinks laying around...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

t_ski said:


> So you just put Microcool mini-sinks on those four chips?  I might have some BGS sinks laying around...



I think he said it came like that, not sure.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

so much info in this screenshot from the evga CES video. this is from the XS CES party...






anyone want to point out what im talking about?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

The CPU speed?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

theres a ton of info on how to setup the evga bios' for high OCs there. it also shows what voltages are needed. these can be scaled down for lower clocks.

also notice the HIGH bclk.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> theres a ton of info on how to setup the evga bios' for high OCs there. it also shows what voltages are needed. these can be scaled down for lower clocks.
> 
> also notice the HIGH bclk.



really high vcore to.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

its on LN2 so not a problem. 

i wouldnt run that high vcore on air or water


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> its on LN2 so not a problem.
> 
> i wouldnt run that high vcore on air or water



Me to 
We love frying some of intels and AMD selections !!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

But that CPU speed is pretty high don't think I've seen the Xeons or i7's clock that high.  You know what CPU they benching there FIT?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

i think its actually a i7 870 on a p55 but volts and settings are very close to x58


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 11, 2010)

It's difficult to see the exact CPU voltage on that picture.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

1.95 vcore eventual

1.76875 vcore boot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

So it has a vcore setting for booting and one for windows?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

well you could say it like that yes.

now try it on your board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't have an i7 anymore


----------



## t_ski (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think he said it came like that, not sure.



I could not see where he said that.  But if he did, we have the same motherboard (EVGA Classified E760), and mine does not have them.  I want to check these chips with my IR thermometer when I get home.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Like I said I wasn't sure, well let him confirm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

theres a few more places. PM me and i'll tell you


----------



## t_ski (Jan 11, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## t_ski (Jan 12, 2010)

Chips shown in the pic run about 25-27C if anyone is interested.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2010)

at high OCs they get real hot. try 2000mhz+ on the ram


----------



## t_ski (Jan 12, 2010)

I believe it


----------



## mudkip (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't have an i7 anymore



why not?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

mudkip said:


> why not?



Traded it for a Phenom II 965 setup.


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 12, 2010)

Heathen!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

SummerDays said:


> Heathen!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>



 an I7 for a 965 build my god WTF have these forums come to? im sorry CP but i cant allow you within 10 ft of me or the smell of slow is to much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> an I7 for a 965 build my god WTF have these forums come to? im sorry CP but i cant allow you within 10 ft of me or the smell of slow is to much.



 I haz a sad.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I haz a sad.



FEAR NOT CP! for their is a way to redeem yourself. take the 965 and break P20k in vantage. When this is done I will love you again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> FEAR NOT CP! for their is a way to redeem yourself. take the 965 and break P20k in vantage. When this is done I will love you again.



I don't think you'll ever love me again then


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't think you'll ever love me again then



exactly. it will be hard to do. your success in doing so will prove your worth in running with the big boys. It will prove your skill and gain much respect from your former i7 family


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Fml


----------



## t_ski (Jan 14, 2010)

Bumped up the vcore two steps and Lynx is running now:







Before I could run it, then it would error, lock up or reboot, then it would run again.  Do my numbers look good on this?  I've never run it before.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 14, 2010)

If that is 4Ghz then I'd say yes. Though, you really need at least 10 mins to know if the vcore is enough. Also, do you have any programs running in the background? If not, the number spread is too much and there is another voltage that needs tweaking.


----------



## carrera997 (Jan 14, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Bumped up the vcore two steps and Lynx is running now:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/linx1.jpg
> 
> Before I could run it, then it would error, lock up or reboot, then it would run again.  Do my numbers look good on this?  I've never run it before.



If you want a meaningfull bench with LinX I would suggest using a problem size > 25000 and memory usage > 5 GB


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 14, 2010)

Note the limit of 6GB of ram on the system.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2010)

anyone want a xeon w3520 thats capable of 5.2ghz on DICE?

im selling it for $300 obo


----------



## t_ski (Jan 14, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> If that is 4Ghz then I'd say yes. Though, you really need at least 10 mins to know if the vcore is enough. Also, do you have any programs running in the background? If not, the number spread is too much and there is another voltage that needs tweaking.





carrera997 said:


> If you want a meaningfull bench with LinX I would suggest using a problem size > 25000 and memory usage > 5 GB





SummerDays said:


> Note the limit of 6GB of ram on the system.



The only other things running ATM were CoreTemp, Avast and my Logitech stuff.  I ran it again after the post and it locked up (screen goes blank and looks slightly gray).  I think it runs once on a fresh reboot, and after running for a day or so it's less stable.  I saw this at XS:



> try pci-e 105~110, CPU Impedance = less & QPI Signal Compensation = less



I'm going to try that on my next reboot (PCIe is already at 105).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2010)

OCing tip of the day...

Use IDE instead of sata when trying for high OCs. 

why?

ide is on the pci bus while sata is on the pcie bus. 

this will allow you to OC the pcie freq and not "loose" your hdd(s) and will also eliminate 50% of BSOD's at high clocks.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 14, 2010)

what is a good idle temp for 965 Extreme edition ? atm i get49c core,1,2,3,4  38cpu temp at 3,50ghz stok cooler


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 14, 2010)

Morgoth said:


> what is a good idle temp for 965 Extreme edition ? atm i get49c core,1,2,3,4  38cpu temp at 3,50ghz stok cooler



"good"... "temp"... "965 Extreme Edition"..."stok [sic] cooler".


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 14, 2010)

i probaly sould wait with over clocking once im back on water?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 14, 2010)

Morgoth said:


> i probaly sould wait with over clocking once im back on water?



Probably a good idea

Slock heatsink is a bit of a gesture.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

the stock heatsink did absolutely nothing on my 920 at anything over stock.  even undervolted I wasn't able to crunch very good, I had to bring down the usage and all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 15, 2010)

Guy's, Is it better to run ddr3 1333 or 1600? The 1333 has tighter timings or will the 1600 's speed make up for having more latency? I've got to make a decision tonight.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, Is it better to run ddr3 1333 or 1600? The 1333 has tighter timings or will the 1600 's speed make up for having more latency? I've got to make a decision tonight.



Divide the speed by the CAS number. Highest wins.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2010)

t_ski said:


> The only other things running ATM were CoreTemp, Avast and my Logitech stuff. I ran it again after the post and it locked up (screen goes blank and looks slightly gray). I think it runs once on a fresh reboot, and after running for a day or so it's less stable. I saw this at XS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looked in the BIOS, but the last two were already set to less


----------



## msgclb (Jan 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, Is it better to run ddr3 1333 or 1600? The 1333 has tighter timings or will the 1600 's speed make up for having more latency? I've got to make a decision tonight.



I actually don't know! I seem to always go for the 1600 or higher. I've seen several articles such as this one. Maybe that will help.

LGA 1156 Memory Performance: What Speed DDR3 Should You Buy?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, Is it better to run ddr3 1333 or 1600? The 1333 has tighter timings or will the 1600 's speed make up for having more latency? I've got to make a decision tonight.



Madshrimps did a nice over look on memory speed on the i7 and came to this conclusion:

Madshrimps


> Last in row would be overclocking the memory. Quite frankly, after having reviewed the figures I couldn't believe the memory has so little effect on the performance; only in the memory-related benchmarks such as Lavalys Everest you can really see a difference. But in any other 24/7 application 1400CL9 is almost as fast as 2000CL7. To back me up, I use a quote from a X58 memory round-up in which 8 memory kits were tested.
> 
> "... suppose you got an average performing 1333 kit (almost all do cas 7 nowadays), and compare it to the best performing midrange kit. The average performance increase you can expect from your system is 3,59%. I’ll let it up to you to decide whether this is a worthwhile performance increase, it is certainly something you will not be noticing in your day to day pc tasks (you need about 10% speed difference to really note a difference). The conclusion of today must therefore be that any of the tested kits will do fine in your i7 rig, of course, if you do want the last bit of performance, and if you’re an avid benchmark enthusiast (like myself), just go on and pick up that upper midrange kit you’ve been drooling on …"
> (~ "X58 Triple Channel DDR3 Memory Roundup! 8 Mid-range Kits Tested"
> ...


----------



## Bo_Fox (Jan 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, Is it better to run ddr3 1333 or 1600? The 1333 has tighter timings or will the 1600 's speed make up for having more latency? I've got to make a decision tonight.



Most of the time, if the memory can do 1600, it's usually worth it over 1333 at just a little bit tighter timings.

Most of the DDR3 memory cannot do 1333 at super-low timings of say, CAS 5-5-5 and then only be able to do 1600 at like 8-8-8.  

Some DDR3 memory can do 1333 at decent timings at like CAS 7-7-7 and not be able to do 1600 at all, not even at 9-9-9 (just don't try CAS 10 or higher..  I'd stay away from latencies that high).

Overall, I think that 1600 at 9-9-9 is just as good or better than 1333 at 7-7-7.  A wider range of memory clocks also allows you greater flexibility in overclocking the CPU with different multipliers.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 15, 2010)

I thinlk that the soft spot is 1600 cas 8, so get 1600 cas 9 and OC it to cas 8


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 15, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I thinlk that the soft spot is 1600 cas 8, so get 1600 cas 9 and OC it to cas 8



Yeah i did that... my 1600 CAS 9 at 1.5v will bluescreen at 1600 CAS 8 1.65v   GeIL sticks.

Could have gotten DDR3 2133 for $35 more, but didnt think it was worth it 

In my case 1600 CAS 9 is faster than 1333 CAS 7.  i5 at 4.2ghz


----------



## AddSub (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, I haven't posted in here since page 54. This winter has been brutally cold so far and I've decided to take the advantage of potential low ambient temps and try to break the 4.6GHz barrier on my i7 920 + EVGA X58 setup. I'm aiming for SuperPi stability but the biggest roadblock is the fact that I don't want to run my VTT above 1.325V for any extended periods of time. I've seen lot of folks here and elsewhere (EVGA forums, Overclock.Net, etc) that have been running their VTT at 1.4V or more for benchmarking purposes. What I want to know, has anyone experienced any issues, hardware failures, or performance/OC degradation when it comes to running high VTT voltages over extended periods of time and I don't mean just a few hours to run a few benchmarks? (months?) 

Oh yeah, and this exchange here:



> Chicken Patty: I don't have an i7 anymore
> mudkip: why not?
> Chicken Patty: Traded it for a Phenom II 965 setup.



Please tell me you had financial issues or you were forced at gunpoint into downgrading or something along those lines, because otherwise... wow.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info guy's. I'm going with 1600 and I ordered 8GB of this. I've never tried AData before, but there's a first time for everything. Plus they are black to match the P55 Sli FTW.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

AddSub said:


> Wow, I haven't posted in here since page 54. This winter has been brutally cold so far and I've decided to take the advantage of potential low ambient temps and try to break the 4.6GHz barrier on my i7 920 + EVGA X58 setup. I'm aiming for SuperPi stability but the biggest roadblock is the fact that I don't want to run my VTT above 1.325V for any extended periods of time. I've seen lot of folks here and elsewhere (EVGA forums, Overclock.Net, etc) that have been running their VTT at 1.4V or more for benchmarking purposes. What I want to know, has anyone experienced any issues, hardware failures, or performance/OC degradation when it comes to running high VTT voltages over extended periods of time and I don't mean just a few hours to run a few benchmarks? (months?)
> 
> Oh yeah, and this exchange here:
> 
> ...



No financial issues.  Just wanted to try something new.  This point of view from people is just sickening.  What is so wrong about that?  That I can't get super high benches like I did with my i7?  big deal.  Sorry if it sounds a bit rough, but seriously.  The Phenom II is one heck of a damn CPU.  I still love i7 to death, but I had my fun with it.  Time to try new stuff.

Intel has the gulftowns coming out soon, the EVGA dual socket board also if it's not out already.  I like trying new things.  (computer related, just specifying for the pervs LOL)


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 16, 2010)

AddSub said:


> Wow, I haven't posted in here since page 54. This winter has been brutally cold so far and I've decided to take the advantage of potential low ambient temps and try to break the 4.6GHz barrier on my i7 920 + EVGA X58 setup. I'm aiming for SuperPi stability but the biggest roadblock is the fact that I don't want to run my VTT above 1.325V for any extended periods of time. I've seen lot of folks here and elsewhere (EVGA forums, Overclock.Net, etc) that have been running their VTT at 1.4V or more for benchmarking purposes. What I want to know, has anyone experienced any issues, hardware failures, or performance/OC degradation when it comes to running high VTT voltages over extended periods of time and I don't mean just a few hours to run a few benchmarks? (months?)
> 
> Oh yeah, and this exchange here:
> 
> ...



I still have a couple of i7's, but I did sell one to buy a AMD rig. As CP said, it's for something new. Honestly, after overclocking 11 920's and several 860's I've just become board with the platforms. So, it's back to AMD to play a bit. They are more of a challenge to overclock, which is what I'm looking for. That is the hobby for some of us.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I still have a couple of i7's, but I did sell one to buy a AMD rig. As CP said, it's for something new. Honestly, after overclocking 11 920's and several 860's I've just become board with the platforms. So, it's back to AMD to play a bit. They are more of a challenge to overclock, which is what I'm looking for. That is the hobby for some of us.



really fun if you ask me.

Although like I said in another thread, I feel like my penis shrunk by more than half


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 16, 2010)

After running an E8400 and then a  Q9550 i sorta went back to AMD. I found more excitement in unlocking AMD cores(4 cpu's so far) and seeing how far I could push them. Nice thing is the AMD platforms are relatively inexpensive, so I have 2 identical builds.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey fellas does QPI link speed make a giant difference and north bridge frequency or is clock speed more important whats your take.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

yes.

if you do a cpu benchmark at say 4.2ghz with high QPI then do another with slower QPI you'll see a good difference. 

ive seen up to 3000pt difference in 3dm vantage. 

high QPI is key to better performance but low qpi will give you better stability and is generally easier to get stable.


Interesting fact of the day: X58 NB chip is a neutered 5520 server NB with 1 of the 2 QPI links disabled.


----------



## mudkip (Jan 23, 2010)

I miss my i7 so fucking much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

mudkip said:


> I miss my i7 so fucking much



We are on the same boat. I don't regret the trade, but I do miss it.


----------



## FilipM (Jan 29, 2010)

Last 2 days ive tried everything to get this dam thing at 3.6 - even went up to 1.19V (lol) but it didnt help. IOH voltage, QPI, ICH, nothing. And today i started with the bios clean and stable on prime for an hour (just brief, i will test more) at 1.168V

Multiplyer - 21
BCLK - 171
DDR 1371MHz - 7-8-7-21-1T
UCLK - 2913 (+1 click of that atm)
QPI - 6171

---------------------------------------------

CPU - 1.17500V (1.22500 is stock i think)
QPI - 1.20V
PLL - 1.80V
IOH - Auto
IOH PCIE - 1.52V
ICH - Auto
ICH PCIE - 1.50V
DRAM - 1.64V

----------------------------------

Loadline Calibration - Enabled

Spread spectrums - Disabled


Temps are: 77 - 75 - 74 - 72
 - mind you, im on stock cooling



Is that any good?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 29, 2010)

What are you using for stressing?

BTW, stock cooler?! I wouldn't bother with overclocking until you get something else.

Also, do you know which i7 you have (see link in sig)? It will make things a ton easier if you know this.


----------



## TheShad0W (Jan 29, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> Yeah i did that... my 1600 CAS 9 at 1.5v will bluescreen at 1600 CAS 8 1.65v   GeIL sticks.
> 
> Could have gotten DDR3 2133 for $35 more, but didnt think it was worth it
> 
> In my case 1600 CAS 9 is faster than 1333 CAS 7.  i5 at 4.2ghz



I got 8GB of the DDR3 2133 ram for £130 (~$200) - The first set I got was better than the second and did 6-7-7-18 @ 1600MHZ @1.7v no trouble at all. Now running 7-7-7-21 @1.68v with all four sticks in. it's pretty decent ram I'd say.


----------



## TheShad0W (Jan 29, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Last 2 days ive tried everything to get this dam thing at 3.6 - even went up to 1.19V (lol) but it didnt help. IOH voltage, QPI, ICH, nothing. And today i started with the bios clean and stable on prime for an hour (just brief, i will test more) at 1.168V
> 
> Multiplyer - 21
> BCLK - 171
> ...



Get a decent cooler on there and you'll knock an awful lot off those temps - and that's not a bad vcore for that frequency, so with the right cooling that's definitely a chip with potential 

Also I'd test with OCCT rather than prime95 - I've had systems stable for HOURS in prime95 which couldn't handle 5 minutes of OCCT linpack.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Filip I say stay at that clock because of your temps.  To me 80 is safe max temp.  To go higher you'll have to get closer the 1.2v vcore mark and that'll cause your temps to go over 80.  That's a nice clock on stock cooler


----------



## FilipM (Jan 29, 2010)

@masterdrver, i cannot really tell, im thinking type 4 would suit the most?

I cannot afford OCCT or Intel Burn test atm just because i dont want to go over 80 deg. I might do a Intelburn test, 5 to 10 passes on standard level, just to see if it is stable.

I had the VTT high, like 1.3, 1.35, 1.28, nothing worked then i read somewhere that acutally 0.48V off the Dram voltage works wonders, so set as low as it goes (1.2V) and it proved stable. But also, thats the Ram downclocked but at tighter timings (1600 @ 9-9-9-24-1T originally). Also, low VTT knocks heat off the CPU - previously i was at those temps on 3.4Ghz @ 1.128V.


For now, 3.6Ghz is good, considering the cooling i have. Im still new to this and some times it's like :/ - lol



BATCH: 3927A448   - Manufactured 09/24/09 (Costa Rica)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

filipm you need cooling like mine LOLOLOL


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2010)

is that a colostomy bag next to your rig?


----------



## FilipM (Jan 29, 2010)

Na, I'll use the fridge instead, LOL.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Na, I'll use the fridge instead, LOL.



a PC would burn up inside a fridge due to the fact that the fridge is not designed to pull heat away as fast as the PC gives heat off.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

+1 for fits.

a fridge works by keeping the cold in and if you had a object putting off heat then it wouldnt cool at all.


----------



## FilipM (Jan 29, 2010)

Im just messing about, keep yer fuur on lol


Speaking of cooling: Coolermaster Z600R any good?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

hmmm not really herd much about it


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 30, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Im just messing about, keep yer fuur on lol
> 
> 
> Speaking of cooling: Coolermaster Z600R any good?



I hear good things. Unless you're getting some kind of deal you might check out the Scythe Mugen 2. For the price your getting a lot of cooler and performance. Outside of those, the only other option I would recommend would be either the Prolimatech Megahalems or Noctua NH-D14. Though, the Thermalright Venomous X is getting a lot of good mention lately by those using it. Though those last three are close to each other after you factor in fan cost, there really isn't any reason to get much else, from a performance perspective. Yea you jump a lot in price, but all the others in between the first group and second are not really worth the price increase since performance for noise will be more.

As for me, I initially had the OCZ Vendetta 2. I used 3 different fans on it, even my 3000 rpm Kaza, until I settled for a while on the CM R4. Still, I couldn't push vcore much past 1.275v with LLC on without temps getting into the high 80s. I finally convinced myself to drop some real money when the Noctua NH-D14 come out and I can tell you that I was not disappointed. I saw a full 15C drop, with the same cpu overclock, after AS5 cured. The real shocking thing to me though is how quite it is compared to the OCZ setup while still being cooler. I can run 3.6Ghz (21x181) core and uncore passive with no other help that the stock HAF fans! Ambient room temps were in the 22-24C area. I was able to make 10 loops of LinX using almost all memory and temps never got over 80C. It took about 30 minutes to finish and HT was on too. 1.425v on the core with vdroop is not problem with Noctua fans at full speed, all while stilling being quiet. Temperatures never get over mid 80Cs.

When it comes to cooling an i7, if your going to overclock, go all the way or nothing at all. The huge gains seen from the expensive coolers are worth every penny. Even if they equal similar performance temperature wise to the cheaper coolers, they will usually be a lot quieter doing it. I know not everyone can just coin up 60-90 USD, but if you can save up the money, it is worth waiting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I hear good things. Unless you're getting some kind of deal you might check out the Scythe Mugen 2. For the price your getting a lot of cooler and performance. Outside of those, the only other option I would recommend would be either the Prolimatech Megahalems or Noctua NH-D14. Though, the Thermalright Venomous X is getting a lot of good mention lately by those using it. Though those last three are close to each other after you factor in fan cost, there really isn't any reason to get much else, from a performance perspective. Yea you jump a lot in price, but all the others in between the first group and second are not really worth the price increase since performance for noise will be more.
> 
> As for me, I initially had the OCZ Vendetta 2. I used 3 different fans on it, even my 3000 rpm Kaza, until I settled for a while on the CM R4. Still, I couldn't push vcore much past 1.275v with LLC on without temps getting into the high 80s. I finally convinced myself to drop some real money when the Noctua NH-D14 come out and I can tell you that I was not disappointed. I saw a full 15C drop, with the same cpu overclock, after AS5 cured. The real shocking thing to me though is how quite it is compared to the OCZ setup while still being cooler. I can run 3.6Ghz (21x181) core and uncore passive with no other help that the stock HAF fans! Ambient room temps were in the 22-24C area. I was able to make 10 loops of LinX using almost all memory and temps never got over 80C. It took about 30 minutes to finish and HT was on too. 1.425v on the core with vdroop is not problem with Noctua fans at full speed, all while stilling being quiet. Temperatures never get over mid 80Cs.
> 
> When it comes to cooling an i7, if your going to overclock, go all the way or nothing at all. The huge gains seen from the expensive coolers are worth every penny. Even if they equal similar performance temperature wise to the cheaper coolers, they will usually be a lot quieter doing it. I know not everyone can just coin up 60-90 USD, but if you can save up the money, it is worth waiting.



If you look at these pictures, the Venomous X is very similar to the Megahalem.

http://en.expreview.com/2009/12/10/...-heatsink-pictured-in-all-its-glory/6063.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you look at these pictures, the Venomous X is very similar to the Megahalem.
> 
> http://en.expreview.com/2009/12/10/...-heatsink-pictured-in-all-its-glory/6063.html



There is a thread over on OCForums about seating pressure, ways of taking ambient temps, and how this all correlates to differences between cooler to cooler and even from seat to seat with the same cooler.

JoeC, an admin over there, made a very interesting comment that when he has done cooler reviews he takes his ambient reading from right in front of the intake fan and in several locations. He stated that he has seen coolers that circulate the air locally and can cause the fan ambient to rise 5C while stressing. This is something that would never be picked up by reading ambient temps for the room and can severely skew results even though ambient appears to be constant throughout testing.

OCForum thread

I know the discussion is about the thermal paste and being able to get an average expected result given lots of data input from different sources. BUT!, he still makes some very interesting comments about other variables that can skew review results that are not initially apparent to most. RGE makes some comments too later in the thread that is worth a read.

Also, read SPCR's newest heatsink test results. They make some interesting comments in there as well that might be worth taking into consideration when looking at a roundup of heatsinks from any given website.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 30, 2010)

Psh! Westmere was sooo '10. Looks like they already have A1 Sandy Bridge working and running W7.


----------



## FilipM (Jan 30, 2010)

OK another question - DRAM voltage

I have the option od 1.64 or 1.66. I am using 1.66V now and runing the ram at 1800MHz.

Is 1.66V safe even though it has this message in the bios? Or should i just stick with 1.64.


The XMP profile puts it to 1.66V and it puts the QPI voltage to 1.4 (QPI too high)


----------



## kinozawa (Jan 30, 2010)

my corsair dominator 1600mhz CL8 DDR3 ram cannot pass 4000 uncore with 2000mhz using a DFI DK X58. I using different setting on memory timing and voltage but its still failed to reach 2000mhz and 4000 uncore. anyone here succeed to pass the 4000 uncore using the same board and the same ram?


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2010)

FilipM said:


> OK another question - DRAM voltage
> 
> I have the option od 1.64 or 1.66. I am using 1.66V now and runing the ram at 1800MHz.
> 
> ...



DRAM voltage must be at most X+.5V where X=QPI voltage.  My QPI is running at 1.45V right now to support 2000MHz memory.


----------



## FilipM (Jan 30, 2010)

So at 1.66V, the QPI must be atleas 1.16V in order to keep it safe, is that correct?


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2010)

FilipM said:


> So at 1.66V, the QPI must be atleas 1.16V in order to keep it safe, is that correct?



Yep, you're getting the algebra


----------



## FilipM (Jan 30, 2010)

GOod


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

FilipM said:


> OK another question - DRAM voltage
> 
> I have the option od 1.64 or 1.66. I am using 1.66V now and runing the ram at 1800MHz.
> 
> ...



Perfectly safe bro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

hmmm i need to check what my QPI is at.


----------



## FilipM (Jan 30, 2010)

OK, now im at 190 x 19, ram at 1520 on 7-8-7-20-1T.

Interesting thing i found, that even if i downclock the ram to like 1333 @ 9-9-9-24, BCLK at 133 for default cpu speed, if i put the UCLK to like 3420 or whatever it is, it wont boot with the QPI voltage at 1.2V (default). 1.25V is ok, but i havent tested whats minimum in order to boot. Is that normal then? I've put it on 1.4V, like XMP suggests and i booted at 1800MHz on 9-9-9-24 no problem, which is nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

FilipM said:


> OK, now im at 190 x 19, ram at 1520 on 7-8-7-20-1T.
> 
> Interesting thing i found, that even if i downclock the ram to like 1333 @ 9-9-9-24, BCLK at 133 for default cpu speed, if i put the UCLK to like 3420 or whatever it is, it wont boot with the QPI voltage at 1.2V (default). 1.25V is ok, but i havent tested whats minimum in order to boot. Is that normal then? I've put it on 1.4V, like XMP suggests and i booted at 1800MHz on 9-9-9-24 no problem, which is nice.



Well remember you are running the uncore approximately over 1Ghz quicker than stock.  That's what you meant by UCLK right?


----------



## FilipM (Jan 31, 2010)

The thing that needs to be atleast double the ram speed - Uncore Clock Frequency or whatever it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

FilipM said:


> The thing that needs to be atleast double the ram speed - Uncore Clock Frequency or whatever it is



yeah, the default multiplier is 16x.  so 133*16 is 2128 MHz  You said you were running it at stock clocks but at over 3Ghz, that's why you need the additional voltage.`

However, that doesn't have to be twice the RAM speed, I remember running it at defaults, maybe I don't recall correctly???


----------



## FilipM (Jan 31, 2010)

Well if i leave the CPU at its stock speed, the ram goes at 1600MHz which needs atleast 3200Mhz on the Uncore. Next step is 3333MHz, then the one following is 34XX. at 34xx it just wont boot if i have the QPI/Uncore voltage at 1.2 (which is stock). I was just asking if thats normal or not


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Well if i leave the CPU at its stock speed, the ram goes at 1600MHz which needs atleast 3200Mhz on the Uncore. Next step is 3333MHz, then the one following is 34XX. at 34xx it just wont boot if i have the QPI/Uncore voltage at 1.2 (which is stock). I was just asking if thats normal or not



yeah it is normal in the way of voltage, but I don't know if that has to be twice the speed.   I'm just not sure about that.


----------



## FilipM (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats what it says in the bios and it doesnt allow it to be set lower than 2 x ram speed. Well, atleast on my board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Thats what it says in the bios and it doesnt allow it to be set lower than 2 x ram speed. Well, atleast on my board



maybe because I ran my RAM really low most of the time so it didn't affect me


----------



## FilipM (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah...no comment


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 2, 2010)

You got another one too?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

i have a pair yes.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a pair, too.  Wait - are we still talking about CPU's here?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

haha... you have a pair of balls but my setup will kick yours in the balls


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2010)

Had her running @ 4.2ghz, but could not handle the heat.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

i honestly think this cpus a monster despite its lower multi

check the cpu score...


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2010)

, it's hard to tell with GPU Physx enabled....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## theonedub (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

ima stop here for tonight....

nice bclk i think


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2010)

what is a good NB voltage? i have mine @ 1.2v


----------



## FilipM (Feb 2, 2010)

NB is fine up to 1.35. I cannot even boot at 3200NB frequency with 1.2V. Dont know if thats the board or the CPU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2010)

My NB is @ 3125mhz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2010)

can someone link me to the BSOD guide to I7-920. i know 101 mean more Vcore but what does D1 mean?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> can someone link me to the BSOD guide to I7-920. i know 101 mean more Vcore but what does D1 mean?



Didn't even know there was such thing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2010)

there is. its on xtremesystems forums some where


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> there is. its on xtremesystems forums some where



If nobody posts it in a bit, I'll try to dig it up.  Gotta run for a few now so i can't at the moment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

The reason why i ask is that ive my I7-920 @ 4.1ghz 1.275V and it will pass 10 passes in LinX and Intelburntest but today it did its first BSOD while the screen saver was on and im curious as to why. it might be this ram tweaking out on me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The reason why i ask is that ive my I7-920 @ 4.1ghz 1.275V and it will pass 10 passes in LinX and Intelburntest but today it did its first BSOD while the screen saver was on and im curious as to why. it might be this ram tweaking out on me



how long was the overall stress test?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

i let it run for like 3 hours a piece


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i let it run for like 3 hours a piece



hmmm, should be stable with three hours.  try to let it go to screensaver again and see what happens, I had that issue before.  Just disabled it and had monitors turn off after a certain amount of time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

ok. im going to google the blue screen

THis is the error i get

0x00000000D1

OK this is what i have found from several websites. anyone see the main issue that could be causing this 

"from what Ic an read possible bad *memory* or driver"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ok. im going to google the blue screen
> 
> THis is the error i get
> 
> ...



Driver, and it happened during screensavor?  video driver or something conflicting with it?  Although if it doesn't happen again I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

yea. i was worried it was the overclock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea. i was worried it was the overclock



Unless it happens again, pretend it didn't happen


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2010)

brandon, I already copied and pasted the post here in this thread:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1545059&postcount=6243


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks ski i was wondering were i seen that


----------



## mudkip (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a Gigabyte X58 UD7?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

12gb FTW!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Correction

FTMFW!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2010)

wow!


----------



## mudkip (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 12gb FTW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100204/IMG_0085.jpg



I just came...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

i CANNOT explain to you how easy these cpus OC.

i changed 3 bios settings to get this OC


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, they are damn awesome. Nice !


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2010)

anyone know whats better for benching i7 920 or i5 670 ? i only see i7 quads on top but how does a higher clock i5 dual core compare ? the new hwbot kind of sucks cant search cpu's with gpu socres


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2010)

mudkip said:


> I just came...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

heres a validation for 4.4ghz


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> heres a validation for 4.4ghz
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/999428.png[/url]




You gonna get them under water before you ship them to see how high they go? What temperatures were you seeing when you were running this? That's pretty amazing man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

air. xigy DK


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it's a little enthusiastic for 4.4GHz.  They will run better than a 920 at the same speeds, but those chips are expensive.  Right fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

here is retail price.... 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117184&cm_re=e5530-_-19-117-184-_-Product

im selling all 4 of these if anyone want one. price will be alot lower though

they are great cpus. i have not found the wall yet


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 5, 2010)

Geez, if you shipped to Canada and offered a payment plan I'd be all over it. Of course I'm essentially after the same setup as you are in your mega-rig thread, so I better get a second job or start dealing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

i'll ship to you yes. 

like i said... price wont be as high as egg


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 7, 2010)

heres mine so far


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Metal ~ Which i7 rig are you getting that 4.5 clock on and what temps are you seeing?
Nice vcore


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> here is retail price....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117184&cm_re=e5530-_-19-117-184-_-Product
> 
> ...



i wonder what they would do under some dice


----------



## Binge (Feb 8, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> i wonder what they would do under some dice



For sure man, those chips look like they can handle the pressure of high BCLKs.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 9, 2010)

Binge said:


> For sure man, those chips look like they can handle the pressure of high BCLKs.



I wonder how high tho, with a x19 CPU Multiplier you would need around 263 BCLK for a nice 5ghz overclock. 

I wonder if fits can put that cpu under water and see how high he can get it.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Hey Metal ~ Which i7 rig are you getting that 4.5 clock on and what temps are you seeing?
> Nice vcore



That's on the Asus P6T deluxe v2 and the max temp for that run was 69c.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice.

Did you have to add any volts to the gpu to keep the same clock in Crossfire?


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Nice.
> 
> Did you have to add any volts to the gpu to keep the same clock in Crossfire?



Still runnining stock voltage on gpu's.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 13, 2010)

Really! That's quite impressive. Outside of the unusual lucky card, most on XS require right around 1.3v give or take to get 1Ghz. Or did I miss something, since I don't have a 5 series, and most clock high but voltage requirements suddenly take off on average the closer to 1Ghz the core gets?


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Really! That's quite impressive. Outside of the unusual lucky card, most on XS require right around 1.3v give or take to get 1Ghz. Or did I miss something, since I don't have a 5 series, and most clock high but voltage requirements suddenly take off on average the closer to 1Ghz the core gets?



These are Asus cards and the default clocks are 850/1200 which is kinda strange considering those are the same defaults as the 5870.


----------



## DOM (Feb 13, 2010)

*trying to get ram to 2000Mhz ??*

will i tryed and couldnt so im asking for some help


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

try loosing timings to 10-10-10-28 or 30


----------



## DOM (Feb 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> try loosing timings to 10-10-10-28 or 30



there supposed to run stock speeds of 9-9-9-24-2N DDR3 2000 1.6V


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

try 10-10-10-28 or 30 with 1.65v

well see if the ram is stock 2000mhz then you overclock on the CPU might be messing with it


----------



## t_ski (Feb 13, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> These are Asus cards and the default clocks are 850/1200 which is kinda strange considering those are the same defaults as the 5870.



What is the default vcore on those GPU's?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

Also give your NB IOH some volts im runnin @ 1.2v


----------



## DOM (Feb 13, 2010)

these are the other settings


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

bump IOH from 1.1 to 1.2

you have to change memory timings in the bios


----------



## Binge (Feb 13, 2010)

DOM said:


> there supposed to run stock speeds of 9-9-9-24-2N DDR3 2000 1.6V



I tried to tell you about how hard it is to get ram to hit 2GHz on the i7.  Even if the ram is rated to do 2GHz your CPU may not be able to handle the strain on the QPI, or the ram itself isn't strong enough to do 2GHz stable.


----------



## DOM (Feb 13, 2010)

Binge said:


> I tried to tell you about how hard it is to get ram to hit 2GHz on the i7.  Even if the ram is rated to do 2GHz your CPU may not be able to handle the strain on the QPI, or the ram itself isn't strong enough to do 2GHz stable.



whats to high of a volt for the QPI ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

yea binge is right. i just got 3x2gb or DDR3 tri channel 1600mhz 1.5v to replace a older set and @ first it ran good @ 1500+mhz with my CPU @ 4.1v but it started randomly freezing and i knew it was me trying to run it too high due to the overclocked CPU so i lowered it down to around 1200mhz and it runs perfect and im loving the tri channel performance. it lowered my Wprime score down by a whole 3 sec from 10.213 sec to 7.2 sec


----------



## Binge (Feb 13, 2010)

DOM said:


> whats to high of a volt for the QPI ?



1.35V is intel spec max, but people are always pushing it higher.  It honestly 



Spoiler



*DEPENDS ON YOUR INDIVIDUAL CHIP*



It may be that even with 1.5V on the QPI your cpu can't handle it because it has a weak QPI.  The 920s are a gamble when it comes to the more impressive overclocks.  4.0GHz and 1600MHz ram is possible for all 920s, but it starts to get iffy @ 4.4GHz+ and 1900MHz+


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 13, 2010)

It also helps if you let us know what board and ram you have as it is not listed in you specs.

Though, Binge is right and unless you get the freak 920, which is far from the norm, you're way too low on vvt for 4Ghz unCore.


----------



## DOM (Feb 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> It also helps if you let us know what board and ram you have as it is not listed in you specs.
> 
> Though, Binge is right and unless you get the freak 920, which is far from the norm, you're way too low on vvt for 4Ghz unCore.



whats vtt on turbo v ? updated my specs


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 14, 2010)

t_ski said:


> What is the default vcore on those GPU's?



The vcore is 1.062.


----------



## TheShad0W (Feb 14, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> The vcore is 1.062.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture118.jpg



You're doing 950Mhz core at 1.062v? Impressive 

If I push mine to 1000Mhz I have to go to 1.262v, at 1010Mhz it takes 1.274v and then beyond that I run into the limit of what the power connectors can supply as it's consuming ~225W under load


----------



## t_ski (Feb 14, 2010)

Default on my 5970 is 1.049v.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 14, 2010)

DOM said:


> whats vtt on turbo v?



QPI/Dram voltage

I don't recommend using TurboV for anything other than tweaking. Large jumps in voltage (> .5v) and bclk will cause the system to BSOD. I try to limit myself to no more than 5 small voltage changes before a restart. W7 would always BSOD if I tried to jump more than 5 bclk therefore I always use the bios to change bclk.

Use the bios for all big changes and TurboV for tweaking.


----------



## DOM (Feb 14, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> QPI/Dram voltage
> 
> I don't recommend using TurboV for anything other than tweaking. Large jumps in voltage (> .5v) and bclk will cause the system to BSOD. I try to limit myself to no more than 5 small voltage changes before a restart. W7 would always BSOD if I tried to jump more than 5 bclk therefore I always use the bios to change bclk.
> 
> Use the bios for all big changes and TurboV for tweaking.


yeah i noticed i needed QPI/vtt 1.4v to get 2005Mhz on the ram but i just need 1.3v at 1600Mhz

i dont use it much to oc just to know my settings in the bios, i always oc in the bios  im not new to ocing just i7 lol but looks like im going to have to hook up the phase cuz 220BCLK is all i cant boot at


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 15, 2010)

so whats a safe VTT voltage on these i7-860's?? ive been looking around some say 1.35 some say 1.375 others have gotten 1.45 whats the general consesious


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> so whats a safe VTT voltage on these i7-860's?? ive been looking around some say 1.35 some say 1.375 others have gotten 1.45 whats the general consesious



Not sure if the same as i7, but I remember trying to stay under 1.4 for daily use, under 1.5v for benching.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 17, 2010)

I bought a CPu cooler - Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus.

I must say this is the best 30 Eur i've epent in my life. Lowered my temps by like 20C, now at 3.6 i barely hit 60. 4GHz here i come


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

FilipM said:


> I bought a CPu cooler - Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus.
> 
> I must say this is the best 30 Eur i've epent in my life. Lowered my temps by like 20C, now at 3.6 i barely hit 60. 4GHz here i come



Good luck man


----------



## FilipM (Feb 17, 2010)

I cannot get it stable on prime (something's fcked up with Prime), but, i've done 10 runs in Intel Burn Test on standard and it was stable. Prime and IBT give the same heat, infact prime is a bit higher. 

21 x 191 @ 1.304V, temps are below 70 (70/68/66/63) in Prime, curently runing IBT with High stress level and the max temps are: 68/63/63/55. 

Man this cooler is awesome!


----------



## FilipM (Feb 17, 2010)

Crap, i was testing at 4 threads....:/



Edit: 8 Threads stable on standard, temps are a little higher


EDIT 2:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

That's not bad man, you are getting somewhere.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 17, 2010)

People should start listing ambient temperatures when they have screenies with temperature results. I forget that I live in Tucson where its 75F outside and 25C in my house and then I get frownies when I think my temps suck. 

BTW, nice temps Flip!


----------



## FilipM (Feb 17, 2010)

I tried that speed at 1.29375V in bios (two clicks down from my current 1.30625) and it failed badly. 

Im surprised by the voltage requierement for 4Ghz though, 3.4GHz was at 1.128, 3.6 was at 1.168 so goin by this, 3.8 should be at ~1.208 and 4Ghz at 1.248. I guess it's not linear :/.


I also tried 4.1Ghz at 1.35V/1.30625 QPI and it froze.




Current stable settings:

21 x 191

DRAM - 1531
UCLK - 3063MHz
QPI Link - 6893MT/s

1.30625 Vcore
1.26250 QPI
1.20 IOH
1.20 ICH
1.64 DRAM

LLC ON


The rest is on auto (apart from ram timings)




PS. Ambient Temprature - 20.1C according to thermomether


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 17, 2010)

If this makes you feel any better, to get my 920 D0 stable at 4.2 I had to use 1.35v, and 1.35v vvt/qpi. 4.0Ghz required 1.32v and about 1.33v vtt/qpi. This is 200x20 for 4.0 and 21x200 for 4.2, HT on of course. I considered my D0 to be a "hot one" in comparison to others.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine wont even sit on the desktop for 5 mins on 20 multi, lol



BTW, Batch is: 3927A448 - no one has this on the net except for me...(havent found anyone other than me). One over at XS has 3927A468


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Mine wont even sit on the desktop for 5 mins on 20 multi, lol
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Batch is: 3927A448 - no one has this on the net except for me...(havent found anyone other than me). One over at XS has 3927A468



try 21???


----------



## t_ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Johnny, my outside temps are between 5 and 30F, and inside temps (in the basement) are around 55-58F.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2010)

Thought I'd play with this chip a bit before I sold/traded it...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/all.jpg



Let's see a LinX or OCCT run.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

here is my 24/7 settings i lowered them back to 3.7ghz because well idk why i did


----------



## FilipM (Feb 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> try 21???



I am at 21 

19 works ok aswell, though i cannot boot at 210 BCLK


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

FilipM said:


> I am at 21
> 
> 19 works ok aswell, though i cannot boot at 210 BCLK



try raising the pci-e to 102.  Should be at 100.  Also give the ICH another notch of voltage or so.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow really? I think you even have the same board and memory that I had with my setup. C0 or D0 stepping?

Here was my highest 24/7 stable setup.






Scored about, 26k in 3DMark 06 with a 4870x2. Was cooled by a Noctua NH-D14.











As chicken patty has said, i7's are easy


----------



## FilipM (Feb 19, 2010)

I lowered the Ram voltage to 1.62 and put the PLL on 1.86 and QPI to 1.24375 (i think), two clicks down on cpu votlage and its stable 10 runs in IBT on standard. (1.296V in cpu z, but it is less since it's set to 1.293 in bios)



EDIT: I tried everything, this is what i came to:



21 x 190

Ram - 1520 (8-8-8-21-1T)

Uncore - 2 x ram + 1

CPU Voltage - 1.29375

PLL - 1.86 ( i think)

QPI - 1.24375

ram 1.64


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Let's see a LinX or OCCT run.



Here ya go pualie


----------



## bogmali (Feb 19, 2010)

PaulieG's old i7-860 chip


----------



## FilipM (Feb 19, 2010)

whats the better way to mount a DHT cooler on an I7? East-West (like i currently have) or North-South?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2010)

I like to orient the pipes (or ridges in a waterblock) so that they get the most contact with the actual CPU core (not the IHS).  On an i7, the core runs longways in the same direction as the LGA socket cover and lever.  Now, I can imagine that this orientation may be different on most boards, but if this is your board:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=image&resnum=4&ved=0CBcQ8gIwAw#

...then that means the core runs up and down.  That would mean the pipes should run in the opposite direction, or front to back.  I would install the heatsink so the fan blows upwards toward the top of the case, as long as it does not interfere with your ram.  If it does, then you can only install it so the fan blows toward the back of the case.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 19, 2010)

FilipM said:


> whats the better way to mount a DHT cooler on an I7? East-West (like i currently have) or North-South?



I hope you don't have a 3 pipe DHT. Only 1 pipe will lay over the die while the other 2 are just outside of it. I'm of the (untested) opinion that 4 pipe DHT will perform a lot better than 3 since 2 of the pipes will lay over the die compared to 1. I had a 10C spread from coldest to warmest with my V2. Now with the NH-D14, my spread is half that. No lapping on anything either.

BTW, after about 4 reseats and tests, I found best temperatures by applying a small thin layer of TIM in between the pipes on my V2.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine is with 4 heatpies, and i tested whats the best way with the CM paste that they give out, applying it between the pipes, put it on and wiggle around creates the best contact


----------



## FilipM (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, ive put the cooler North-South and temps are pretty much the same


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

Didn't loose the touch over a month or two   Voltage is a lot higher than it should be, I just don't feel like restarting now.  Going to bed!


----------



## FilipM (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, ive reseated the cooler again, temps are lower by like 3C on core 0, 2 deg on core 1, the rest are ~1C lower.

I've turned LLC off, and put the voltage up to 1.36875 (1.288 in load) for about an hour, i turned it back on and now it runs at 1.288V in load no problem. Tested 5 runs in IBT on high, runs fine.


Also, I tried pushing the ram with teh cpu down, got ram stable up to 1800MHz on Cas9 


Now runing 1520 @ 7-8-7-20-1T




PS. Where did you get that wallpaper from?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Ok, ive reseated the cooler again, temps are lower by like 3C on core 0, 2 deg on core 1, the rest are ~1C lower.
> 
> I've turned LLC off, and put the voltage up to 1.36875 (1.288 in load) for about an hour, i turned it back on and now it runs at 1.288V in load no problem. Tested 5 runs in IBT on high, runs fine.
> 
> ...



Here you go


----------



## FilipM (Feb 21, 2010)

Reet, i wanna hit 4.1GHz but didnt seem to be able to do it with what i tried:

Here's what im runing atm:

---------------------------
21 Multi

BCLK - 190
RAM - 1523 (7-8-7-20 1T)
UCLK - 3237 (2 x ram + 1)
QPI - 6857
---------------------------
CPU Voltage - 1.29375V
CPU PLL - Auto
QPI - 1.26250V
IOH - 1.14V
ICH - 1.2V
DRAM - 1.62V
LLC Eneabled


Any suggestions


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Reet, i wanna hit 4.1GHz but didnt seem to be able to do it with what i tried:
> 
> Here's what im runing atm:
> 
> ...


I have mine set at 1.15v but not all systems are the same.


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2010)

need help getting past BCLK 225+


----------



## Asylum (Feb 22, 2010)

DOM said:


> need help getting past BCLK 225+



Try uping you PCI-E lane to 101-102- and so on
Also try a windows program like easy tune or eleet tuner to increase your bclock speed past 225.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 22, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Reet, i wanna hit 4.1GHz but didnt seem to be able to do it with what i tried:
> 
> Here's what im runing atm:
> 
> ...



Try these if your temps can handle it.
If thats your qpi link speed in cpu-z its way to high.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats my QPI Link in the bios, it is half of that in CPU-z. I will try those for 4.1, even though i think more vcore will be needed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

Filip, give that a go.  We can only suggest certain settings but only you can know what makes the system stable.  My point is don't be scared to use more vcore.  As long as you stay under 1.45v and your temps under 80 Celsius you are fine.  Good luck


----------



## FilipM (Feb 22, 2010)

Bah, i give up for now, ~1.3V and 4GHz for now, im too tired, lol. I can feel a cpu change is comming soon


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2010)

DOM said:


> need help getting past BCLK 225+



110-115 pcie.

1.3 IOH


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2010)

anyone want a x5650?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Bah, i give up for now, ~1.3V and 4GHz for now, im too tired, lol. I can feel a cpu change is comming soon



Give it a shot some other time man   take a rest and enjoy the rig for now.


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 110-115 pcie.
> 
> 1.3 IOH


tryed it the QPI Link Data Rate doesnt like to be to high only gets past 225 with it in slow mode


----------



## FilipM (Feb 22, 2010)

225?!?! pfff, i cant get mine to boot at 210


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2010)

i bench at 232 

just need the right settings.


----------



## Binge (Feb 22, 2010)

DOM said:


> tryed it the QPI Link Data Rate doesnt like to be to high only gets past 225 with it in slow mode



I'm glad the PCI-E trick got you past the 220 wall.


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> I'm glad the PCI-E trick got you past the 220 wall.



Yeah 110-115 works, but now im stuck at 225 , if i dont set the QPI Link Data Rate to slow mode no post

got it to post in the bios at 5GHz but need still working on getting it tuned to post in windows


----------



## FilipM (Feb 23, 2010)

Im reading about turbo throttling on these asus boards with regular bioses. PPL talk about this 006Bios that the crossflash to (from a standard P6T Deluxe board i do believe) and there is no Tutbo Throttling anymore. Anybody had any experience with this? Has it improved overclocking?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ok. im going to google the blue screen
> 
> THis is the error i get
> 
> ...



I just got the same BSOD AGAIN. this is twice since i have built this machine.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 23, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Im reading about turbo throttling on these asus boards with regular bioses. PPL talk about this 006Bios that the crossflash to (from a standard P6T Deluxe board i do believe) and there is no Tutbo Throttling anymore. Anybody had any experience with this? Has it improved overclocking?



I know on my P6T6 they released it but stated that your on your own if the board goes bad since it requires them to disable the overvoltage protection on the mosfets.

As for the bios, its in the XS thread about that board. I've seen it but it was a while ago.



brandonwh64 said:


> I just got the same BSOD AGAIN. this is twice since i have built this machine.



What is your uncore and ram speed and what are your results (GFlops) in LinX for 4.1Ghz setting?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

hmm i will rerun Linx and give you Gflops and i changed my RAM to run 9-9-9-24 instead of 8-8-8-20


----------



## FilipM (Feb 23, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me how do i use this bloody AUFDOS thing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

trying to flash your bios? there is a good windows version and most Asus boards have EZflash that you can do it from the bios itself


----------



## FilipM (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea but im trying to crossflash a bios from a P6T Deluxe *V1*. I dont wanna do it through windows and Asuses EZ FLash in the bios detects it as an older bios and wont flash back.


I want to kill Turbo Throttling


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 24, 2010)

You need the engineering (?) version of it.

Once you have it, you need to be able to boot in to dos. I use my P6T6 cd. I don't know why, but when I boot from that cd, it boots right in to an option that gives me dos. Put AUFDOS and the rom file on a usb stick and run from dos the AUFDOS file. It should tell you what commands to use to flash the bios. Basically, you'll just tell it what the name of the bios file is and it will take care of the rest.

Really easy except for finding a Engineering version of AUFDOS. I think I found mine on XS over the summer, but can't remember exactly where. If you want to, just PM me your e-mail and I'll send it as an attachment.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 24, 2010)

FilipM said:


> I want to kill Turbo Throttling



  Just curious, but why don't you simply disable it and set your clocks manually in BIOS?


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 24, 2010)

The Asus boards will throttle anyway with thermal disabled in the bios if core temps or voltages get too high. It doesn't offer a full over ride like some others do.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 24, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> You need the engineering (?) version of it.
> 
> Once you have it, you need to be able to boot in to dos. I use my P6T6 cd. I don't know why, but when I boot from that cd, it boots right in to an option that gives me dos. Put AUFDOS and the rom file on a usb stick and run from dos the AUFDOS file. It should tell you what commands to use to flash the bios. Basically, you'll just tell it what the name of the bios file is and it will take care of the rest.
> 
> Really easy except for finding a Engineering version of AUFDOS. I think I found mine on XS over the summer, but can't remember exactly where. If you want to, just PM me your e-mail and I'll send it as an attachment.




I DL'ed the ES sample of AFUDOS. DO i need to make the USB bootable?

I tried yersterday with the ASUS cd and it was just sitting there with the letter C:\

My usb is like H:\ or something. But as soon as i tell it H:\, it says invalid stuff



I'll try it again when i come back from school



EDIT: My usb was being found as D so i sorted it out now, crossflashed to beta 006 bios


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2010)

For those of you running high speed ram, like 1800 and above with a Core i7 920, what kind of qpi voltage did you need to run to get the sticks stable at rated speeds? I've just found that I need like 1.36v to get my HyperX 1800 stable at 1901 while maintaining a 4.0ghz OC.

I never had to worry about this before, as I have primarily run 1600 sticks or lower on my other i7 rigs.


----------



## DOM (Feb 25, 2010)

i fixed my mobo, damn pin was bent to the side now i got 6GB  


im using 1.4 qpi to get 2000Mhz havent tryed less i just know it boots at the volt


----------



## FilipM (Feb 25, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> For those of you running high speed ram, like 1800 and above with a Core i7 920, what kind of qpi voltage did you need to run to get the sticks stable at rated speeds? I've just found that I need like 1.36v to get my HyperX 1800 stable at 1901 while maintaining a 4.0ghz OC.
> 
> I never had to worry about this before, as I have primarily run 1600 sticks or lower on my other i7 rigs.





My HyperX's 1600Mhz @ 1800 were stable @ 1.375V. I was pushing the ram so i didnt try to go lower, it is probably possible.


----------



## Binge (Feb 25, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> For those of you running high speed ram, like 1800 and above with a Core i7 920, what kind of qpi voltage did you need to run to get the sticks stable at rated speeds? I've just found that I need like 1.36v to get my HyperX 1800 stable at 1901 while maintaining a 4.0ghz OC.
> 
> I never had to worry about this before, as I have primarily run 1600 sticks or lower on my other i7 rigs.



1.4VTT for Dominator GTs @ 2GHz.  That's the lowest CPUs will allow 2GHz RAM


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2010)

Binge said:


> 1.4VTT for Dominator GTs @ 2GHz.  That's the lowest CPUs will allow 2GHz RAM



OK, so it's not unusual. I've done some other research too. Seems it's pretty standard to run 1.4v despite Intel spec. It's kinda funny that I worry about spec at all. I must be getting old.  Seriously though, I think I've ran completely within spec with all of my i7 rigs. They clock so well at low voltages, that I really never needed to go out of spec to reach 4.0+.

Should the qpi voltage be within a certain amount to the vcore? I've heard conflicting reports. I've always just run my qpi voltage equal to to my vcore.


----------



## Binge (Feb 25, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK, so it's not unusual. I've done some other research too. Seems it's pretty standard to run 1.4v despite Intel spec. It's kinda funny that I worry about spec at all. I must be getting old.  Seriously though, I think I've ran completely within spec with all of my i7 rigs. They clock so well at low voltages, that I really never needed to go out of spec to reach 4.0+.
> 
> Should the qpi voltage be within a certain amount to the vcore? I've heard conflicting reports. I've always just run my qpi voltage equal to to my vcore.



It's totally fine to worry about the VTT spec.  If you juice the VTT too much you can even kill your ram.  I'd say just like the core voltage I'd put high risk at over 1.45V and past 1.5V you'd want some serious cooling or risk immanent damage within a week's time of running.  @ 2GHz I run 1.4V 24/7 for a few months now, no issues.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok as my PC was idleing for about 1 1/2 tonight i got BSOD 0A. I looked it up and it says that a driver tried to access a IRQ that was already assigned? how can this happen?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok as my PC was idleing for about 1 1/2 tonight i got BSOD 0A. I looked it up and it says that a driver tried to access a IRQ that was already assigned? how can this happen?



Can just be some sort of instability or hardware conflicting with one another.  However, that can actually happen and you'll have to set IRQ's manually.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2010)

its the first time i have gotten that one.

imma go into my bios and do some checking around


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> its the first time i have gotten that one.
> 
> imma go into my bios and do some checking around



Ok, keep us posted.  I had this BSOD haunt me once, ended up being a unstable PSU.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 27, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Should the qpi voltage be within a certain amount to the vcore? I've heard conflicting reports. I've always just run my qpi voltage equal to to my vcore.



Are we talking about spec here?

From what I've seen, all the charts out there that track vvt, vcore, and their respective speeds for overclocks the majority fall in to the area that vcore must be close to vvt (~.30 range).

While my ram doesn't like to go much over 1700 at all, I've found that when I keep uncore 2x ram, no matter the speed, that I need less volts compared to same uncore speed with slower ram. Though, I run my ram at lower speeds and keep timings tight so I can run slower uncore and not be concerned with vvt volts.

edit: BTW, how did you get you GSkills to clock 1800? I've got the same sticks and they too go CAS 7 but more than 1700 and its a fight to just pass memtest or to get the system to see all 3 sticks.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 27, 2010)

hey guys quick opinion which is better? ty advance

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231282&cm_re=trident_ddr3-_-20-231-282-_-Product

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145265


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 27, 2010)

May I suggest another?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231281

http://i4memory.com/f83/test-g-skill-ripjaws-2000-mhz-p55-canna1988-20182/


----------



## FilipM (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone with a P6T Deluxe V2 - i sugest you put the newest bios in (0901), increases board stability, finally 20 and 19 multiplyers are usable for 4Ghz, sort of.


----------



## Binge (Mar 1, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Anyone with a P6T Deluxe V2 - i sugest you put the newest bios in (0901), increases board stability, finally 20 and 19 multiplyers are usable for 4Ghz, sort of.



That sounds terrible... Most any and all x58 board will do 4.0GHz @ 191x21, 200x20, or 211x19


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 1, 2010)

For some reason my i7 930 is at 2.93GHZ (default is 2.8GHZ) and I havent touched the BIOS at all


----------



## FilipM (Mar 1, 2010)

Binge said:


> That sounds terrible... Most any and all x58 board will do 4.0GHz @ 191x21, 200x20, or 211x19



Its making me mad, i need more than 1.33V CPUVcore to stabilise at 20 x 200, i can barely boot at 210. Im 90% sure its the procesor, but there's nothing to prove it unless i get a proven clocker or try a different board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

Im getting the BSOD 0A almost once a day now. I did another Intelburntest and passed 10 loops @ max but if i let the computer idle for like 4 or more hours it will randomly BSOD with 0A? it seems like a older driver is doing with from all the pages i found when i googled the stop code  
I seen it alot in the X64 systems.

It doesn't do it if im on the computer using it but if its idling for a long period of time it will just BSOD and reboot. it does it once or on some times twice a day according on if i use the computer at all. Maybe MS will post a update to fix this?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im getting the BSOD 0A almost once a day now. I did another Intelburntest and passed 10 loops @ max but if i let the computer idle for like 4 or more hours it will randomly BSOD with 0A? it seems like a older driver is doing with from all the pages i found when i googled the stop code
> I seen it alot in the X64 systems.
> 
> It doesn't do it if im on the computer using it but if its idling for a long period of time it will just BSOD and reboot. it does it once or on some times twice a day according on if i use the computer at all. Maybe MS will post a update to fix this?



Have you run memtest? It could be a bad stick of ram.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

gonna run one right now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

ok its already made a pass and 1/2 on the memtest 2.10 (about 1 hour and 12min).

should this be enough?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 1, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Its making me mad, i need more than 1.33V CPUVcore to stabilise at 20 x 200, i can barely boot at 210. Im 90% sure its the procesor, but there's nothing to prove it unless i get a proven clocker or try a different board



I have the same mobo as you and it benches @21x220. I'm curious what your BIOS settings are in particular the QPI/VTT?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

my memtest completed 2 full passes @2 hours and some change. NO ERRORS, so this must be driver related


----------



## DOM (Mar 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> my memtest completed 2 full passes @2 hours and some change. NO ERRORS, so this must be driver related



what oc are you trying to get ? what vcore, qpi, ioh are you using and mem speed ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have already got a good OC but i keep getting BSOD 0A when the system Idles for a long period of time. Paulie mentioned a memtest which i did and it passed good. I searched google and it seems like a driver is trying to access a IRQ that is already assigned?

Here is my current overclock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

Brandon, are you using the cooler I sen you, or did it toto your celeron?  That cooler can easily be over tightened.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 1, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Its making me mad, i need more than 1.33V CPUVcore to stabilise at 20 x 200, i can barely boot at 210. Im 90% sure its the procesor, but there's nothing to prove it unless i get a proven clocker or try a different board


I have the same board.  Have you noticed any differences with the new 0901 BIOS?
For comparison, I run 4 GHz at 191x21, 1.256 vcore, 1.225 QPI.  Going to 200x20 always required several extra bumps of voltage for the core and a few more for QPI.  Not really worth the extra heat generated, so I stick to the x21 multiplier for 24x7 operation.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 1, 2010)

@Brandon - I am freezing aswell and it is crap, i just froze in Windows Media Player, even thouhg i have done 15 passes of IBT on high level. I never get a BSOD which is weird, i cannot tell what is the issue. Screen either freezes or goes black :/

@MetalRacer, my current settings are: 1.30V CPU, 1.275V QPI, 1.14V IOH, 1.66V RAM, rest is defualt.

@Divide Overflow - The difference is added stability at lower voltages, the board is a bit more predictable. ALso, 20 multiplyer is a bit more usable now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brandon, are you using the cooler I sen you, or did it toto your celeron?  That cooler can easily be over tightened.



Naa my I7 is on water.

The cooler you sent me is on my 4ghz pentium D 830



FilipM said:


> @Brandon - I am freezing aswell and it is crap, i just froze in Windows Media Player, even thouhg i have done 15 passes of IBT on high level. I never get a BSOD which is weird, i cannot tell what is the issue. Screen either freezes or goes black :/



Im not freezing at all. I can do anything i need to do BUT if i leave the computer @ idle for say like 4 hours then it will BSOD sometime during the 4 to 6 hours its idling.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

Double Post Fml


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Mar 2, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Its making me mad, i need more than 1.33V CPUVcore to stabilise at 20 x 200, i can barely boot at 210. Im 90% sure its the procesor, but there's nothing to prove it unless i get a proven clocker or try a different board



I'm on the same board and same CPU......what other voltages are you running at?

4200= 1.325  201x21----also have used 211x20
4000= 1.25  201x20

With this newer bios (0901) I've been able to run it at 211x20 for 4200 stably but it doesn't give me the 1600Mhz memory I want.


Keep going for it bro. 




EDIT:: Are you guys that are having Issues....do you guys have HT enabled or disabled in the bios?


----------



## FilipM (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine is eneabled.

I have sorted the freezing for now, bumped the IOH to 1.2 but i had to lower the QPI to 1.25625


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok just got another BSOD 0x0000001E  ntoskrnl.exe.

googled this one and it says that there is a bug in windows 7 x64 ultimate that plagues  ntoskrnl.exe and causes it to BSOD. im also back @ default settings so no overclock on right now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok just got another BSOD 0x0000001E  ntoskrnl.exe.
> 
> googled this one and it says that there is a bug in windows 7 x64 ultimate that plagues  ntoskrnl.exe and causes it to BSOD. im also back @ default settings so no overclock on right now.



OK

As i stated above im back at ALL stock settings and just recieved another BSOD! 2nd of the day. this was was the 0x00000D1 like i was getting the other day.

Should i uninstall windows 7 x64 ultimate and install windows XP x64?


----------



## mudkip (Mar 2, 2010)

Try Windows 7 x86 , if that solves the problem it could be a hardware - os compatible issue.
DO NOT go back to XP x64 that will decrease your stability. Hardware / driver support sucks for xp x64 , it's really outdated and a total failure imo , x64 became mature with Vista


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

well im thinking of going to Windows 7 home X64? would that be a good OS?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Windows 7 x64 has been great for me since it's first BETA release.


----------



## Binge (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> well im thinking of going to Windows 7 home X64? would that be a good OS?



So great I got a technet subscription.


----------



## Binge (Mar 2, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Its making me mad, i need more than 1.33V CPUVcore to stabilise at 20 x 200, i can barely boot at 210. Im 90% sure its the procesor, but there's nothing to prove it unless i get a proven clocker or try a different board





brandonwh64 said:


> I have already got a good OC but i keep getting BSOD 0A when the system Idles for a long period of time. Paulie mentioned a memtest which i did and it passed good. I searched google and it seems like a driver is trying to access a IRQ that is already assigned?
> 
> Here is my current overclock
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/newram.jpg



Both of you are being wusses about voltage.  Even D0s on average need 1.35-1.4 to get stable 4.0GHz.  Especially with multi-GPUs.  Fits and I had a discussion today about that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

Binge said:


> Both of you are being wusses about voltage.  Even D0s on average need 1.35-1.4 to get stable 4.0GHz.  Especially with multi-GPUs.  Fits and I had a discussion today about that.



but i pass stability tests great.

im still getting BSODs without overclock


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> but i pass stability tests great.
> 
> im still getting BSODs without overclock



OS/PSU/Symptoms other than BSOD.  There has to be a precursor to the BSOD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

from what i have gathered on my types of BSODs i get that its either a OS problem or a driver problem.

0x00000A
0x0000D1
0x00001E

These are the three i have been getting alot


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> from what i have gathered on my types of BSODs i get that its either a OS problem or a driver problem.
> 
> 0x00000A
> 0x0000D1
> ...



Interesting fact, your CPU can cause OS and driver problems with instability.  BSOD dumps are extremely vague/prone to error since the computer itself is basically f*cking up.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe your raid is causing the problem (driver related)?

I havn't ran a raid since I first did it on my K6. It was quicker, but when I lost it I realized it just wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok just got another BSOD 0x0000001E  ntoskrnl.exe.
> 
> googled this one and it says that there is a bug in windows 7 x64 ultimate that plagues  ntoskrnl.exe and causes it to BSOD.



Hmmm....I've been on Win7x64 Ultimate....like most....well before the Official release.....and I've never gotten any BSOD related to "ntoskrnl.exe" .....no BSODS at all actually...unless you count the BSODS while finding the limit of the overclock....even then I re-imaged over my install for a fresh environment after.....Win7 has been SOLID for me from the start.

It almost sounds like your overclock wasn't 100% and corrupted something that had a degrading effect over time.....either that or you may have a hardware issue you haven't found yet.

Hope something helps.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)

Binge said:


> So great I got a technet subscription.



That's what I did:



> Hmmmm... Should I pay $200 for one OS license, or should I pay $265 and get 10 OS licences and 10 Office licences....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok i raised the PLL to 1.9V and the QPI to 1.4V and i did 2 hour OCCT CPU test on max level and a intel burntest on max for 5 passes. NO LOCK UP

I will let it idle to see if it BSODs


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)

Try PLL at 1.8v.  I have not heard of anyone ever needing to raise it, especially only for 4.0GHz.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

1.8 is stock tho?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 3, 2010)

Binge said:


> Both of you are being wusses about voltage.  Even D0s on average need 1.35-1.4 to get stable 4.0GHz.  Especially with multi-GPUs.  Fits and I had a discussion today about that.



This is particularly true with later batches/pack dates, at least in my experience. For me, it was just about chronological. My first 920 was my best, and they slowly got worse. After my 5th or 6th chip, they all needed at least 1.325v to a stable 4.0ghz. My first few all did 4.0 on less than 1.30v

Know that I am not referring to particular batches, as the quality of chips seemed not to parallel particular batches, only pack dates were consistent.

The problem that people are running into with higher vcore chips is the heat that comes along with it. There are only a couple of air coolers that can handle 1.375v on an i7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

mine was mid 2009 batch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> This is particularly true with later batches/pack dates, at least in my experience. For me, it was just about chronological. My first 920 was my best, and they slowly got worse. After my 5th or 6th chip, they all needed at least 1.325v to a stable 4.0ghz. My first few all did 4.0 on less than 1.30v
> 
> Know that I am not referring to particular batches, as the quality of chips seemed not to parallel particular batches, only pack dates were consistent.
> 
> The problem that people are running into with higher vcore chips is the heat that comes along with it. There are only a couple of air coolers that can handle 1.375v on an i7.



ahem p


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Guys, about voltages and BSOD's, this guide helped me identify the cause of the instability at times.  For those who haven't checked it out, please do so.

http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm.asp?m=100494809&mpage=1&key


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i raised the PLL to 1.9V and the QPI to 1.4V and i did 2 hour OCCT CPU test on max level and a intel burntest on max for 5 passes. NO LOCK UP
> 
> I will let it idle to see if it BSODs
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100303/stresstestagain.jpg



Have you tried raising your IOH voltage?
Do you have all power saving stuff turned off in the Bios?

With IBT and LinX, you need to run it min 25 pass to see inconsistency. When you have everything running at minimum voltages, your GFlops from one run to the next should hardly vary. Make sure you run it with nothing else running, including RT or any taskbar stuff. I was able to consistently get the variance down to no more than .5 GFlops from highest to lowest number. One or two outside this is not uncommon on a full install but no more.

Then again, that is only true if you have not borked your OS install. Also, it helps some i7s to keep VVT with in .3-.25v of vCore. My i7 is like this and it needs to be with in that window under load or it is guaranteed to fail. See link in sig for details.


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2010)

Bwahahaha!


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep that's what I found out, no need for super high Ram speeds (and therefore uncore) to achieve fast performance on 1366. Though, I hear its different on 1156.

I can run 1600 CAS7 but get same performance on 1200 CAS5 (when using 200 bclk).


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 1.8 is stock tho?



Yes, it is.  I'm at 4.4GHz and mine is still at stock.



Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, about voltages and BSOD's, this guide helped me identify the cause of the instability at times.  For those who haven't checked it out, please do so.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm.asp?m=100494809&mpage=1&key



That's at least the third time that thread has been linked/listed in this thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Yes, it is.  I'm at 4.4GHz and mine is still at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> That's at least the third time that thread has been linked/listed in this thread.



Yep, but I don't expect anybody to look through the whole thread.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)

Just thought it was funny


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Just thought it was funny



Yea   New people are coming into this thread all the time, so why not.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Yep that's what I found out, no need for super high Ram speeds (and therefore uncore) to achieve fast performance on 1366. Though, I hear its different on 1156.
> 
> I can run 1600 CAS7 but get same performance on 1200 CAS5 (when using 200 bclk).



That screenshot has nothing to do with slow vs fast memory.  In fact it's 2k ram vs 2k ram.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok i will back down my pll to 1.8

its just since ive done some minor voltage bumps to certain things, it has lowered the BSODs

I did 15 passes of intelburntest last night and no BSOD. plus after it was done it idled all night and no restart


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2010)

This picture should be more descriptive of the kind of results this ram is seeing.


----------



## DOM (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i raised the PLL to 1.9V and the QPI to 1.4V and i did 2 hour OCCT CPU test on max level and a intel burntest on max for 5 passes. NO LOCK UP
> 
> I will let it idle to see if it BSODs
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100303/stresstestagain.jpg



run 8 threads auto doesnt put full stress on the cpu most i seen is like 50%

also can you take a ss of TurboV with the more settings tab down ?


----------



## FilipM (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i raised the PLL to 1.9V and the QPI to 1.4V and i did 2 hour OCCT CPU test on max level and a intel burntest on max for 5 passes. NO LOCK UP
> 
> I will let it idle to see if it BSODs
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100303/stresstestagain.jpg




You are stressing it on auto level which only uses 4 threads. Maybe thats why you bsod, you arent stable on 8 threads. 


Am i right saying that auto only does 4 threads?





EDIT: I am late, went for lunch and posted it sry


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i will back down my pll to 1.8
> 
> its just since ive done some minor voltage bumps to certain things, it has lowered the BSODs
> 
> I did 15 passes of intelburntest last night and no BSOD. plus after it was done it idled all night and no restart



If you take back to 1.8v and it BSOD's, lemme know.  Try putting it back and then test again.

FYI - it is always best to adjust one thing at a time.  If you go in and change 5 things, you don't know which one made it better (in this case) or (more commonly) made things worse.  I know it's a pain in the ass, but it works.  It takes a lot more time though, which is why I don't push my stuff as hard as I probably can.


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2010)

t_ski said:


> If you take back to 1.8v and it BSOD's, lemme know.  Try putting it back and then test again.
> 
> FYI - it is always best to adjust one thing at a time.  If you go in and change 5 things, you don't know which one made it better (in this case) or (more commonly) made things worse.  I know it's a pain in the ass, but it works.  It takes a lot more time though, which is why I don't push my stuff as hard as I probably can.



qft


----------



## Rolin (Mar 3, 2010)

i got my 920 to 4.1...lots of trial and error


----------



## Rolin (Mar 3, 2010)

i started overclocking 3 days ago and so far its still stable


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2010)

There's no need to double post.  There is an edit button.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

Like another mod has pointed out, PLEASE stop double posting and reedit your previous posts


----------



## Rolin (Mar 3, 2010)

i know ...i used the back button in my browser to post to a different thread and it put it here instead

and yet i just diod it again ...sorry guys


----------



## FilipM (Mar 3, 2010)

Why doesnt my system display Bsods? Screen just goes black and then restarts afte a while


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

Rolin said:


> i know ...i used the back button in my browser to post to a different thread and it put it here instead
> 
> and yet i just diod it again ...sorry guys


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Why doesnt my system display Bsods? Screen just goes black and then restarts afte a while



You should be able to turn off automatic restarts under advanced system properties.


----------



## DOM (Mar 3, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Why doesnt my system display Bsods? Screen just goes black and then restarts afte a while



is it a stable oc ? 


whats the highest vcore you wanna run for daily use guys ?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Yo guys, I got a 4.0GHZ OC on my i7 920, my CPU voltage is at 1.44v and I know thats too much for it, wat do you guys have it at?


----------



## FilipM (Mar 4, 2010)

I know what the reason is - QPI Link speed. If thats high then the CPU needs way more voltage.

Is that saying a bad memory controller on the CPU or Board?

@DOM - under 1.3V for 4Ghz and i would be satisfied


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yo guys, I got a 4.0GHZ OC on my i7 920, my CPU voltage is at 1.44v and I know thats too much for it, wat do you guys have it at?



This has been discussed quite a bit. Voltages on these chips are all over the place for 4.0, so you really can't compare. In the dozen chips I've tested, I've seen everything from 1.22v to 1.425v for 4.0. As I mentioned in an earlier post, early batches seem to need lower vcore for 4.0 than newer batches.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yo guys, I got a 4.0GHZ OC on my i7 920, my CPU voltage is at 1.44v and I know thats too much for it, wat do you guys have it at?



IIRC mine is between 1.4 and 1.45v for 4.4GHz


----------



## DOM (Mar 4, 2010)

FilipM said:


> I know what the reason is - QPI Link speed. If thats high then the CPU needs way more voltage.
> 
> Is that saying a bad memory controller on the CPU or Board?
> 
> @DOM - under 1.3V for 4Ghz and i would be satisfied


This is what i use for 4.2GHz might wanna try some of the settings idk how your bios is but might help you get 4GHz under 1.3v


```
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]200[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1600MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.33125[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.25000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.60[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]Auto[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Normal[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Normal[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
```

Edited: the CPU Differential Amplitude, CPU Clock Skew, IOH Clock Skew 
the ones i changed it to worked better for me then the ones i had it at, i had got them off some other guy on OC.net 
but failed LinX after 13m so i went back to what i used when it passed 20 passes


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Yo guys, i just decreased my voltage down to 1.4volts on the CPU, windows booted fine and all, used everest to see my temps, I ran a quick test just to see how high my CPU temps would get, ran everests system stability test for about 1 min, the CPU got up around 69C - 72C, the cores were around 81C - 86C then I stopped it, the cores decreased in temp but the CPU didnt, it stayed at 72C so I started up everest again just to see if it would read it again, but it was still at 72C, so I rebooted the system and checked the BIOS for CPU temp and it was at 72C still, then I got booting issues so I put everything back at default settings and now its booting but the CPU temp just stays at one specific temp, do you think my CPU could be damaged or maybe the CPU cooler is too tight on the CPU, any help at all guys, I would be thankkful!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont mean to be a douche ut I seriously need some help!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I would try to loosen the cooler a bit.  If not either the sensor or something is up with the CPU.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would try to loosen the cooler a bit.  If not either the sensor or something is up with the CPU.



Ok, that doesnt sound good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the sensor is on the CPU itself.  If it's reading wrong then in should be a faulty sensor.  Now why did the sensor go bad, damage to the CPU perhaps?  I'm posting from my phone while at work.  I can try to find out more info when I get home later today.  In the meantime try to find out if the sensor is on the CPU itself.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok now its showing my CPU at 56C - 57C and all 4 cores are at 50C, NB is @ 51C and SB is @ 49C

something must be wrong with the CPU sensor!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ok now its showing my CPU at 56C - 57C and all 4 cores are at 50C, NB is @ 51C and SB is @ 49C
> 
> something must be wrong with the CPU sensor!



How many threads do u need for this question? I told you already that the sensor is the problem 4 hours back in another tread that u started. Keep it one please please.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 5, 2010)

FilipM said:


> I know what the reason is - QPI Link speed. If thats high then the CPU needs way more voltage.
> 
> Is that saying a bad memory controller on the CPU or Board?



Keep uncore speed below QPI speed and you will need less vvt. The closer QPI gets to 4Ghz the more vvt you will need even if uncore is below QPI.

Run uncore and/or ram higher, the more vcore you will need for the same core speed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2010)

wtf is the problem here....







this one too... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1054260


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> wtf is the problem here....
> 
> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/8499/68039974.png
> 
> this one too... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1054260



clock speed is wayy too low


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2010)

its a flaw in cpuz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> its a flaw in cpuz.



I was being sarcastic   I'm sure you know.  Hmmm, what would cause a flaw like that FIT?  Wouldn't it happen to most people?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2010)

no... only happens when you use SetFSB


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> no... only happens when you use SetFSB



ohh, weird.  I never used that thing, couldn't get the hang of it.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 5, 2010)

I hate setfsb. Tried it once and had all kinds of issues. Nothing but bios overclocking for me.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 5, 2010)

It's i7s super badass power saving mode!.........featuring extra vcore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I hate setfsb. Tried it once and had all kinds of issues. Nothing but bios overclocking for me.



I usually set a stable high overclock in the BIOS and save the profile.  Boot with it and tweak from there to go higher for benching.  That works the best for me.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn man, wish I had a overclock like that  4 cores at 14GHZ sounds pretty damn sweet!

PS I know thats fake, but looking at it looks really nice!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2010)

not technically fake.

it wasnt photoshopped. 

just a flaw in cpuz when using setfsb.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> not technically fake.
> 
> it wasnt photoshopped.
> 
> just a flaw in cpuz when using setfsb.



Oh ok.

What do you usually have it at, 4GHZ im guessing


----------



## FilipM (Mar 5, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Keep uncore speed below QPI speed and you will need less vvt. The closer QPI gets to 4Ghz the more vvt you will need even if uncore is below QPI.
> 
> Run uncore and/or ram higher, the more vcore you will need for the same core speed.



Uncore is already like 200 to 400MHz below, only ram is "only" at 1520Mhz


----------



## DOM (Mar 5, 2010)

*New settings with C1E and SpeedStep Enabled*


```
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.9375
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.60]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

DRAM CAS# Latency......................[7]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[7]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[20]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[Auto]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[Auto]

DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[Auto]
```

With them on i needed less IOH Voltage and CPU Voltage 

edited seems i found my new 4.2GHz settings


----------



## FilipM (Mar 5, 2010)

So you eneabled Speedstep and C1E support ... i'll give it a go!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> not technically fake.
> 
> it wasnt photoshopped.
> 
> just a flaw in cpuz when using setfsb.



Fitz,  your are the zen master of tech, love the way you provide insight


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> Fitz,  your are the zen master of tech, love the way you provide insight



you never had that problem?

the reason ppl dont like setfsb is because you have to know which clock gen to use. 

on everyones mobo there is a clock generator IC. 

locate it and it will have an ID number/letter combo. 

find the corresponding number/letter combo in the drop down menu in setfsb and then you can use it to OC the board properly. 

if you dont choose the right clock gen from the list you'll have major problems. mobo will most likely lock up first try. it wont kill the cpu or anything but you will make it freeze. 

a quick google search can often tell you which clock gen your board uses. 

with i7s there is a big in cpuz that causes the multi to jump when using setfsb. 

most of the time nothing happens... some times you get a weird cpuz reading and 1 time out of 100 you lock up the machine. no big deal really. 

hope that helps.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

tried 4ghz but couldt get it stable enough 

so i do a 3.8 atm 

remember this is a CO, but still, i find it a tad hot at idle, using the dark knight atm, should be getting the thermalright ifx14 next week http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p...intel_bp/product_cpu_cooler_ifx-14-intel.html

but should i do anything else? i have disabled all speed step things, C1E EIST and what not

using the MSI X58M not the best, but its okay for temp use


----------



## Binge (Mar 5, 2010)

33-40C is normal idle temps for an OCed 920, just to be clear.  Even D0s.  C0s are funny.  Some can't get 4.0GHz no matter what you try.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

well i can do 4ghz, but when i start messing with the memory timings and stuff it goes bananas, and yes i know its not the best memory, 

+ it should be one of the best CO's in the world, or from the best batch


----------



## Binge (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well i can do 4ghz, but when i start messing with the memory timings and stuff it goes bananas, and yes i know its not the best memory,
> 
> + it should be one of the best CO's in the world, or from the best batch



I had one of the best C0s in the world, and trust me 4.0 was like falling off of a log.  If you're putting in bad subtimings I suggest you stop tightening the ram and enjoy what you've got   OR you could just buy my DomGTs/i7920 D0


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

ROFL i dont wanna spend more money on hw this month or 2, 

but i can have it stable at 4020mhz, without messing with the memory, think its running at 1180 or similar.

but the temps was like 81c


----------



## Binge (Mar 5, 2010)

Get a Corsair H50 or a Noctua NH-D14


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Either your memory is not that grey or the IMC on the CPU is not the best.  Relax your RAM and enjoy it dude


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 5, 2010)

so this thread for 1366ers only??


----------



## Binge (Mar 5, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> so this thread for 1366ers only??



Ehhh... pretty much, why do you have something interesting to talk about?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

aint it for i7s? then it must be both 1156 and 1366


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Mar 6, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> so this thread for 1366ers only??



Thread title says it all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2010)

should i turn off spread spectrum? and what does it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should i turn off spread spectrum? and what does it?



Yeah, not sure but I had it off.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 7, 2010)

well just wanted to post up results and maybe get some pointers but its no real biggie I can get some from the i5 thread thanks guys.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, not sure but I had it off.



Speed Spectrum clears up the noise (jitter) in the clocks (PCIe, unCore, QPI, etc). This can cause problems when overclocking since you run these clocks out of Intel specification for speed. Speed Spectrum tries to clear up this jitter and actually can cause you to need to use more voltage than necessary to get a good enough clear signal that doesn't get "cleaned up" by Speed Spectrum and actually causes the system to lose the signal and therefore have some kind of crash of stress test failure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Speed Spectrum clears up the noise (jitter) in the clocks (PCIe, unCore, QPI, etc). This can cause problems when overclocking since you run these clocks out of Intel specification for speed. Speed Spectrum tries to clear up this jitter and actually can cause you to need to use more voltage than necessary to get a good enough clear signal that doesn't get "cleaned up" by Speed Spectrum and actually causes the system to lose the signal and therefore have some kind of crash of stress test failure.



Thanks for the explanation and for also confirming it's better to have it off


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 8, 2010)

I tried messing with it on to see if it would help at all. Took an almost stable overclocked and made it impossible to know what needed voltage. It would just randomly fail LinX at 30 mins. Bump vvt and it would fail in first pass. Bump vcore and it would run 20 min and BSOD. It was just all over the place and didn't really care what I did to it.


----------



## Binge (Mar 10, 2010)

Parts are coming together for my next revision.







Great great PSU.  Anyone curious should see the JonnyGuru review.






P6T6 WS Revolution.  Fit's board old.  Had no problem going to crazy BCLKs, so virtually no BCLK wall.






Geil PC317000 memory.  Cas 9 timings@2133MHz.  Easy 2GHz@Cas 8 on the x58 chipset.  Great memory.  Two sticks on RMA because I had to send a whole package back just to replace one bad stick.  *grumbly noises*


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2010)

What math problem is that under your ram?


----------



## Binge (Mar 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> What math problem is that under your ram?



Those are just class notes.  Thanks for chatting about the parts


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry - I was off topic
The parts are sweet, haven't seen that ANTEC PSU before. I will have to check out the reviews~
Sorry to hear about your RAM That does suck.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

that antec is the best damn PSU out right now.



on another note...


my rig is starting to come together and should be running to give you guys a shakedown soon.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> that antec is the best damn PSU out right now.



Not really. It's very good, but the Enermax PSUs still do better. Although, they are also significantly more expensive. My Galaxy Evo 1250 was $80 more than the Antec. Antec easily takes the bang for buck crown on the 1000+ psus.


Now, question, is the UD7 worth the extra money over the UD5?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE binge!! that motherboard looks so great! show us some good clocks on it when your done!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 10, 2010)

Binge said:


> Those are just class notes.  Thanks for chatting about the parts



Calculus is way more fun, what with those Secants, Co secants, natural logs and derivatives.

Sure doesn't look like a downgrade though. I too haven't seen that PSU before, I thought the Quattros only went to 1000.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Mar 11, 2010)

Happy Core i7 980X Day to all! and to all a good OC!

and Binge you are not enjoying Double/Triple Integrals yet? Man you are missing out on all the fun. I just finished my last Calculus class, two whole years of it all done. I am going to guess your in Single variable calc still, by the look of the inverse trig functions.  Well have fun with it


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 11, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Calculus is way more fun, what with those Secants, Co secants, natural logs and derivatives..



Are we still talking i7 or have we moved on to Calc 2? 

Nice Binge. Is there a reason you got the P6T6 over the P6T7? I love my P6T6. I've had it running almost constantly from about October of last year and has never gave me any hiccups even though I've punished it with several hours worth of LinX running.

You got a case for it or you just planning on leaving it on a bench?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

imma torture my SLI LE tonight and see if i can hit 4.3ghz on air with the thermalright IFX 14.
all doors and windows are open so it can get really cold in here 

stay tuned


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> imma torture my SLI LE tonight and see if i can hit 4.3ghz on air with the thermalright IFX 14.
> all doors and windows are open so it can get really cold in here
> 
> stay tuned



Good luck, show us a shot of the temps too


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

uhm, this board is strange, it wont go further than 3.8 :S

maybe i'm doing something wrong?

turned of all speedstepping crap.
uncore is at least 2x ram freq, memory is a tad under its specified speeds.
have tried for1.3v to 1.425v in vcore
qpi v ihave tried up to 1.35v, 

and nothing happends:S

anyone else with a sli le board who knows how to get this thing working ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> uhm, this board is strange, it wont go further than 3.8 :S
> 
> maybe i'm doing something wrong?
> 
> ...



Drop the RAM divider from 2:8 to 2:6.  Tried that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

no i havent?

think that would help me ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

ok i took some pics of my bios

i am currently using these stick of memory http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145221
i know they can go above 1500mhz since i used them on my other mb, so its not bad memory, 

have tried with and without EVGA Vdroop, same thing


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 12, 2010)

disable execute bit --- disable this
drop your uncore to 2x ram and no more

When I pushed my 920 over 21x200 I found that it was easier to drop uncore and ram to find what vcore was needed to core speed. Then, I came back and worked on uncore.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

the uncore wont go any lower than 16x


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2010)

Shouldn't uncore be 17x?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

uncore should be at least 2x the memory freq, but this board wont let me go below 16x, and i think its a tad high, but it might just be me?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I guess mine's only at 16x, too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

well f*** that board, imma go back to my little X58M board instead, that EVGA bios is to strange for me, glad i'll be trading it for a RIIE instead


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> uncore should be at least 2x the memory freq, but this board wont let me go below 16x, and i think its a tad high, but it might just be me?



Yes you should be able to go to 12x on uncore but that's just strange.

I've thought about getting that board but I don't like how the second PCIe slot can not be anything other than 8x.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah i'd say that too

i got it because of its awesome looks, but i guess that was pretty dumb, and yeah that pci-e thing is just a mess


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 12, 2010)

EVGA are an awesome brand man, but I had the same problem, the way the BIOS is layed out, didnt really like, mainly the overclocking features, everything else was fine.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

i know, but i wont be getting a EVGA board again any time soon, imma stick to ASUS, MSI and Gigabyte.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no i havent?
> 
> think that would help me ?



Try that, memory controller is on the CPU, lower clocked ram = less stressed CPU.



(FIH) The Don said:


> ok i took some pics of my bios
> 
> i am currently using these stick of memory http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145221
> i know they can go above 1500mhz since i used them on my other mb, so its not bad memory,
> ...




Set your CPU VTT manually.  Try +50 and one notch at a time to get it stable, don't leave it manual that alone may be your issue going over your current clock.  Stock I think is 1.05v or something, you need more.  Probably about 1.2-1.3v.

You can set CPU PLL to 1.8v.  This is either hit or miss, I find its better to set it manually to default of 1.8v and leave it as is.  Try that and post back.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

thx man, will try it out tomorrow, dont wanna open up doors and what not now.
a bit tired hahah,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

aw fuck it, imma open up all doors and give it a try, damn you CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aw fuck it, imma open up all doors and give it a try, damn you CP!



LOL, I'll check in the morning, good luck.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

haha, well i turned off HT for the benches, and added the voltages you gave me, and it was stable at 4.126ghz wont be doing more today, i'm wasted and its 8 in the morning, better go get some coffee and food


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha, well i turned off HT for the benches, and added the voltages you gave me, and it was stable at 4.126ghz wont be doing more today, i'm wasted and its 8 in the morning, better go get some coffee and food



dammit dude, and i'm just waking up


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

sorry man  i just woke up now


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Sorry - I was off topic
> The parts are sweet, haven't seen that ANTEC PSU before. I will have to check out the reviews~
> Sorry to hear about your RAM That does suck.



This particular ANTEC PSU I really found interesting because of the reviews.  The thing passes 80+ Silver, and would be considered Gold efficiency.  The only reason it isn't is because to be considered Gold efficiency it has to operate at a specific temperature, but even under full load the PSU doesn't get hot, so you have to put it in a hot-box to get it that hot.  When it does it barely drops below Gold standards. 



Wile E said:


> Not really. It's very good, but the Enermax PSUs still do better. Although, they are also significantly more expensive. My Galaxy Evo 1250 was $80 more than the Antec. Antec easily takes the bang for buck crown on the 1000+ psus.
> 
> 
> Now, question, is the UD7 worth the extra money over the UD5?



I did like my Enermax a lot.   No.  The UD7 is not worth the extra money.  They haven't made it so the SATA 3 controller can do raid.  No raid?  Not future proof.  Screw that expense.



brandonwh64 said:


> NICE binge!! that motherboard looks so great! show us some good clocks on it when your done!



No problem 



El Fiendo said:


> Calculus is way more fun, what with those Secants, Co secants, natural logs and derivatives.
> 
> Sure doesn't look like a downgrade though. I too haven't seen that PSU before, I thought the Quattros only went to 1000.



Wasn't downgrading, but more or less moving and shifting parts around.  Definitely check out the review http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=177



Jakethesnake011 said:


> Happy Core i7 980X Day to all! and to all a good OC!
> 
> and Binge you are not enjoying Double/Triple Integrals yet? Man you are missing out on all the fun. I just finished my last Calculus class, two whole years of it all done. I am going to guess your in Single variable calc still, by the look of the inverse trig functions.  Well have fun with it



32nm chips!  w00t w00t!



mastrdrver said:


> Are we still talking i7 or have we moved on to Calc 2?
> 
> Nice Binge. Is there a reason you got the P6T6 over the P6T7? I love my P6T6. I've had it running almost constantly from about October of last year and has never gave me any hiccups even though I've punished it with several hours worth of LinX running.
> 
> You got a case for it or you just planning on leaving it on a bench?



The p6t6 was a deal I could work out thanks to Fit.  A trade for my Enermax Revolution 1050W psu.  As for the case I got one of these- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216&Tpk=cm690 ii advanced

My 800D is being chopped up by some mad-man as we speak.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 12, 2010)

My hdd died.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... and i was gonna have an oc session...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 12, 2010)

^^^


----------



## HammerON (Mar 12, 2010)

yep that really sucks


----------



## FilipM (Mar 12, 2010)

I was working on molex connectors to convert them to 7V from 12V, Pc just turned off. I turn it on, hdd is !@#@$#$%$%. 


Oh well, i;ll take it to the shop tomorow and hopefully have it exchanged


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2010)

w00t Giel DDR3 back from RMA


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Binge, I know your experienced with the i7 920's, whats the highest overclock you have achieved with one of them and which board, was it the classified?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

Binge said:


> w00t Giel DDR3 back from RMA



 Enjoy the new but old RAM


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey Binge, I know your experienced with the i7 920's, whats the highest overclock you have achieved with one of them and which board, was it the classified?



4.75GHz and yes it was on a classified.  My 2nd highest which was more impressive was 4.68GHz on air with a Foxconn Bloodrage.



Chicken Patty said:


> Enjoy the new but old RAM



It's new.  The heatsinks are even slightly different.  Tested them on a spare x58 rig and they did 2133MHz out of the box with little tweaking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

Binge said:


> 4.75GHz and yes it was on a classified.  My 2nd highest which was more impressive was 4.68GHz on air with a Foxconn Bloodrage.
> 
> 
> 
> It's new.  The heatsinks are even slightly different.  Tested them on a spare x58 rig and they did 2133MHz out of the box with little tweaking.



uhh so it's not the same exact RAM.  2133 out of the box is awesome!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2010)

Binge said:


> w00t Giel DDR3 back from RMA



The new one's clocking as well as the first batch?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

thats insane, remember when there was 2ghz cpus things have changed


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> The new one's clocking as well as the first batch?



Oh yeah they are   Great memory Paulie.


----------



## DOM (Mar 13, 2010)

@Binge, what tim you running to get that high ? also what volts ?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 13, 2010)

Binge said:


> 4.75GHz and yes it was on a classified.  My 2nd highest which was more impressive was 4.68GHz on air with a Foxconn Bloodrage.
> 
> 
> It's new.  The heatsinks are even slightly different.  Tested them on a spare x58 rig and they did 2133MHz out of the box with little tweaking.



Thats pretty damn good, have you tried the Rampage Extreme II for Overclocking?



(FIH) The Don said:


> thats insane, remember when there was 2ghz cpus things have changed



Yeah I know hey man, reminds me of the athlon XP 2100+ & 2.0ghz P4 days lol


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 13, 2010)

Binge said:


> The p6t6 was a deal I could work out thanks to Fit.  A trade for my Enermax Revolution 1050W psu.  As for the case I got one of these- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216&Tpk=cm690 ii advanced
> 
> My 800D is being chopped up by some mad-man as we speak.



Hope its being chopped up by a sane mad-man. 

@Don: Yea, after messing around with some AM3 boards (1 MSI, 2 Gigabyte) I'm kind of leery of getting anything but Asus boards. Both the Gigabyte boards have twitchy Ethernet ports and the MSI board can't hold voltage to save its life. Even my old P5B board could do this.

I've had 3 Asus boards and they all have done one thing well: worked when needed on a consistent, reliable basis. They may not be the best overclockers compared to others, but I don't have to be concerned about part of the board not working. I know others might have had other experiences but in my book Asus is where I'll look first for a board.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 13, 2010)

quick question 81c bad temp @ 4ghz?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

its a tad to high imo, i like to keep it below 80c

but i think intels have 100c before something serious happens


----------



## ERazer (Mar 13, 2010)

running LinX highest got 81c but hovers around 77-78c

guess need WC for 24/7 crunching


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

what speed?

if it dosnt go above that then you should be in the safe zone, but still a bit high, throw up a cpu-z/temp screen


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 13, 2010)

Depends. What are you using for cooling, is it in a case or no, and what voltage?


----------



## ERazer (Mar 13, 2010)

ther u go


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

thats not bad, its only one of the cores.

i think you're in the safe zone atm


----------



## ERazer (Mar 13, 2010)

vcore @ 1.4125
qpi@ 1.24
pll@ 1.9
PCH core @ auto - dunno volt to set it at

linx been running for 48m then just failed @ last freaking cycle  help


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

try upping the qpi a little. i know my 920 needs 1.3+- at 4.0 ghz

but you vcore seems high imo=


----------



## ERazer (Mar 13, 2010)

from wat i heard 860 needed higher vcore to hit 4ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

well i really dont know it since i dont have one

how is you chipset temps?


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 13, 2010)

ERazer said:


> vcore @ 1.4125
> qpi@ 1.24
> pll@ 1.9
> PCH core @ auto - dunno volt to set it at
> ...





(FIH) The Don said:


> try upping the qpi a little. i know my 920 needs 1.3+- at 4.0 ghz
> 
> but you vcore seems high imo=



If it made it 48 minutes then I agree you need more vvt volts. Also, your GFlop numbers are low for 4Ghz. They need to be between 52 and 53 otherwise your volts are lot. Even if you complete a 25 pass LinX run and your GFlop numbers are not in that range you need more volts until you get into that range with HT on. The amount of memory used doesn't effect this number only ram and uncore speed but you should still be right at 50 if those are at the minimum multis. I would give vvt a couple bumps then rerun cause your still quite a bit short.

What is your ram speed, CAS timing, and uncore?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah I'd try to stay under 80ºc.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 13, 2010)

ERazer said:


> running LinX highest got 81c but hovers around 77-78c
> 
> guess need WC for 24/7 crunching



I like running my i7 920's at 3.8 GHz for crunching as the temps stay around 58-60 degrees C.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I like running my i7 920's at 3.8 GHz for crunching as the temps stay around 58-60 degrees C.



+1, me too, even though mine is like 70c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I like running my i7 920's at 3.8 GHz for crunching as the temps stay around 58-60 degrees C.



3.8 GHz seems to be their sweet spot.  The only reason I run mine higher is because I wanted to see if I still remembered the settings from before I sold the setup so I loaded my 4.1GHz settings which I remembered.  I just have to back it down one of these days.  It's getting really hot in my room, 3.8 GHz I can run like 1.17-1.18v and keep the heat down a lot!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 13, 2010)

I use the rig in System Specs when I feel like overclocking/benching. When I am not screwing around, it stays at 3.8 GHz. But I need more volts than you CP to stay stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I use the rig in System Specs when I feel like overclocking/benching. When I am not screwing around, it stays at 3.8 GHz. But I need more volts than you CP to stay stable



I got lucky with this CPU, it's a very good one.  My 4.1GHz settings have been crunching flawlessly since I got it back about three weeks or so ago @ 1.233v


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2010)

DOM said:


> @Binge, what tim you running to get that high ? also what volts ?



8-8-8-24-T1 | 1.4V QPI | 1.65V DRAM, motherboard I tested on was the DFI x58 UT



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Thats pretty damn good, have you tried the Rampage Extreme II for Overclocking?



That was one of the first boards I ever owned.  Back then was the first revision and it suuuuckked.  Terribly unreliable, hot, and it just didn't justify the cost of the motherboard back then when a Gigabyte could OC higher.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> If it made it 48 minutes then I agree you need more vvt volts. Also, your GFlop numbers are low for 4Ghz. They need to be between 52 and 53 otherwise your volts are lot. Even if you complete a 25 pass LinX run and your GFlop numbers are not in that range you need more volts until you get into that range with HT on. The amount of memory used doesn't effect this number only ram and uncore speed but you should still be right at 50 if those are at the minimum multis. I would give vvt a couple bumps then rerun cause your still quite a bit short.
> 
> What is your ram speed, CAS timing, and uncore?



1600 cas 8 (dominator3)

uncore x18


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 13, 2010)

anyone know how the 930 would clock?


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone know how the 930 would clock?



Yep, some are like the older 920s, some are crap.  There's a 4.8GHz OC on water up on HWBot.  It's a mixed basket, just like the 920s.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 13, 2010)

Whats the highest volatage that some of you seen for an i7 920 d0 to reach 4Ghz stable?


----------



## d3fct (Mar 13, 2010)

just got this i7 up and running last night, heres how far ive gotten so far.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

i just build a rig with a 930, it did 4.0 without much tweaking, turned off any speedstepping, vcore a 1.3v, uncore at 2x memory +1
and it passed 4 hpurs p95 and some gaming and benching


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 13, 2010)

Binge said:


> Yep, some are like the older 920s, some are crap.  There's a 4.8GHz OC on water up on HWBot.  It's a mixed basket, just like the 920s.





(FIH) The Don said:


> i just build a rig with a 930, it did 4.0 without much tweaking, turned off any speedstepping, vcore a 1.3v, uncore at 2x memory +1
> and it passed 4 hpurs p95 and some gaming and benching



so it looks like when it comes time to replace my CPU with something that is a D0 a 930 wouldn't be a bad choice or the Xeon


----------



## Asylum (Mar 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i just build a rig with a 930, it did 4.0 without much tweaking, turned off any speedstepping, vcore a 1.3v, uncore at 2x memory +1
> and it passed 4 hpurs p95 and some gaming and benching



Was that with your EVGA 758 board?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

no it was for a friend with a gigabyte UD 7 board








p_o_s_pc said:


> so it looks like when it comes time to replace my CPU with something that is a D0 a 930 wouldn't be a bad choice or the Xeon




well, i've heard that they dont do as  well as 920s regarding overclocking, but idk, i think it was nice, was about 65c at 4.0 with that h50 on it,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i just build a rig with a 930, it did 4.0 without much tweaking, turned off any speedstepping, vcore a 1.3v, uncore at 2x memory +1
> and it passed 4 hpurs p95 and some gaming and benching



That looks promising.  I see a 800D in the pic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

i didnt have time to take more pictures 

this was the last i took 

he had to go to a lan party thing after we finished
but it was just a freaking awesome build, and that case is just.......no words needed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

wish i had that kinda money, that basterd is gonna throw 2 more 5870s in there in a month or 2

there is 1 bad thing about this case though

as good as it might look with wm options in the front, as shitty is it in the back when it comes til tighten down cabler, there is NO places to secure a ziptie NOTHING!
so you should get those zipties thing with double sided tape on them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wish i had that kinda money, that basterd is gonna throw 2 more 5870s in there in a month or 2



If I diverted all my money into PC's I'd have lost my mind already, but I can't.  I would have had 10 5970's in there if it was possible LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

ROFL and what mobo would you be using 

but yeah, i know that feeling, would have ruined myself if i bought stuff all the time, which i do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ROFL and what mobo would you be using
> 
> but yeah, i know that feeling, would have ruined myself if i bought stuff all the time, which i do



so man, since you buy stuff all the time, build a few more i7's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

HAHA! i do not have that much money bro, but i've already set my mind on building a quad cruncher in may


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn I want that case, its definitely gotta be one of the best cases out there, definitely my fav, the cable management it gives you is top notch and the case is just so massive it makes the HD5870 look small inside lol. 

Nice build bro, Wanna swap cases


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

should i be happy with 3.8ghz@1.23v hitting 56c (with all fans on 60%) on my 920 C0?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

i do 65c on air at 3.8, so yeah thats pretty good,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Damn I want that case, its definitely gotta be one of the best cases out there, definitely my fav, the cable management it gives you is top notch and the case is just so massive it makes the HD5870 look small inside lol.
> 
> Nice build bro, Wanna swap cases
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100313/Rig5.jpg



thats a nice case bro

haha i could not do it if i would


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish i knew what to do... Keep the CPU i have and be happy with it or get a D0 later..Maybe wait for the 6cores to be mainstream and go from there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

wait for the 6core, think there will be a xeon that tont be as expensive as the 980


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> should i be happy with 3.8ghz@1.23v hitting 56c (with all fans on 60%) on my 920 C0?





p_o_s_pc said:


> I wish i knew what to do... Keep the CPU i have and be happy with it or get a D0 later..Maybe wait for the 6cores to be mainstream and go from there



Those temps are good and I say wait for six cores


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 14, 2010)

ERazer said:


> 1600 cas 8 (dominator3)
> 
> uncore x18



Yes 52 to 53 is what you should see in LinX for those clocks and timings. If your short you need more voltage. Usually VVT but I'm not too sure with 1156 since I don't have any experience. Though, the GFlops numbers shouldn't matter that much since the basic architecture is the same for 1366 and 1156.


----------



## Binge (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait for the 6core, think there will be a xeon that tont be as expensive as the 980



Actually the 980 will be the least expensive.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

didnt mean the xeon version, but the cheapo 2.66ghz or similar, should suffice


----------



## Binge (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> didnt mean the xeon version, but the cheapo 2.66ghz or similar, should suffice



There isn't going to be a different consumer 6-core intel chip until 2011-2012


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

Binge said:


> There isn't going to be a different consumer 6-core intel chip until 2011-2012



by that time i should have the money for sure or not give a shit about it anymore


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2010)

Binge said:


> There isn't going to be a different consumer 6-core intel chip until 2011-2012



But what about the 1366 Xeons? You don't think they'll release some lower clocked 6 core Xeons that will be cheaper than the 980X?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> But what about the 1366 Xeons? You don't think they'll release some lower clocked 6 core Xeons that will be cheaper than the 980X?



think i've heard that somewhere, cant remember where though


----------



## Binge (Mar 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> But what about the 1366 Xeons? You don't think they'll release some lower clocked 6 core Xeons that will be cheaper than the 980X?





(FIH) The Don said:


> think i've heard that somewhere, cant remember where though



Being Xeons they end up costing more   The lowest end 6-core they have is as slow as the 920 and will cost as much as the EE chip.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

are you sure about that?

its not because i know anything, 

but if you compare the i7 920 and the xeon w3520 then they are almost at the same price, 

would that not be possible for the xeon 6core editions?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2010)

Binge said:


> Being Xeons they end up costing more   The lowest end 6-core they have is as slow as the 920 and will cost as much as the EE chip.



I knew the Xeons had a markup, didn;t think it would be quite that high tho. Thought for sure there would be a part worth buying in the $800 range at least.


----------



## Binge (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you sure about that?
> 
> its not because i know anything,
> 
> ...



Here the difference in price is large.  The 920s are 199.99 and the W3520 is 309.99.  The xeon was more expensive when it was released, and the price has dropped.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I put a Mega Shadow on the Rampage II Gene and updated the BIOS and took it for a spin with some 3D benching. I did have the window open for a litte extra cooling, outside temps were in the mid 30's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

Love the Mega


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 21, 2010)

MetalRacer, your avatar is SMOKIN!!! 

PS. sry for being off topic, it had to be said


----------



## Binge (Mar 23, 2010)

Finally!  Everything working.  Cooling is on AIR, PC has been idle/under load in a CM690 II for 4 hours.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 23, 2010)

Binge said:


> Finally!  Everything working.  Cooling is on AIR, PC has been idle/under load in a CM690 II for 4 hours.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/X5766temps.jpg



Have you got the X980 already binge or you using a xeon CPU?


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 23, 2010)

More details!!!

Really interested as I've got the same board and eventually plan on going the 6 core path. Maybe later this year some time.


----------



## Binge (Mar 23, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> More details!!!
> 
> Really interested as I've got the same board and eventually plan on going the 6 core path. Maybe later this year some time.



What do you want to know?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Have you got the X980 already binge or you using a xeon CPU?



Seeing as how the 980X is hexacore, and RealTemp is compatible with hexacores (read: shows all six), it looks like his would be one of the quad core Xeon's.  Besides, Fit stated one of the CPU's he was showing in his Mega Rig thread was for Binge.


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

If you guys want Vantage results etc etc wait for fit's rig   Mine is doing some mild OCing and is really just a more robust, low power, and lower heat solution to the 920.  There are advantages to having 4mb more cache.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> If you guys want Vantage results etc etc wait for fit's rig   Mine is doing some mild OCing and is really just a more robust, low power, and lower heat solution to the 920.  There are advantages to having 4mb more cache.
> 
> http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu239/BiNGEaNiNjA/X5677.jpg



It's all about the L2 cache baby!

Glad to see your putting it to work there man!


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> It's all about the L2 cache baby!
> 
> Glad to see your putting it to work there man!



I was surprised.  Even with the high cache you can still OC very high without much recourse.  4.7GHz was easy.  If I had some high end cooling I bet I could do 5+ without fear.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 24, 2010)

Considering it's stock'd clocks are nearly 3.5GHz pushing for a full Ghz overclock should be rather trivial. 

Wanna help me Re-Overclock my 920?  I've dropped down to a Cooler Master Hyper 212Plus air cooler so 1.4V isn't a feesable option. I'm sitting at 3.3Ghz at 1.38V:






I'm thinking a blk of 170 should be nice enough for under 1.4V.  That would be roughtly 3.7Ghz.  Think I should lower it and stay cooler?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2010)

keep in mind.... x5677 is a $1650 cpu and its not even available to public yet. 

good luck finding one unless you know someone............ _______________


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Considering it's stock'd clocks are nearly 3.5GHz pushing for a full Ghz overclock should be rather trivial.
> 
> Wanna help me Re-Overclock my 920?  I've dropped down to a Cooler Master Hyper 212Plus air cooler so 1.4V isn't a feesable option. I'm sitting at 3.3Ghz at 1.38V:
> 
> ...



You should be able to do that at stock voltage, even with a C0. I would definitely lower your vcore and try it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Considering it's stock'd clocks are nearly 3.5GHz pushing for a full Ghz overclock should be rather trivial.
> 
> Wanna help me Re-Overclock my 920?  I've dropped down to a Cooler Master Hyper 212Plus air cooler so 1.4V isn't a feesable option. I'm sitting at 3.3Ghz at 1.38V:
> 
> ...



that is way to much high voltage imo

here is mine 


i know mine is a good chip, but you should be able to do similar


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## FilipM (Mar 27, 2010)

Finnaly got a new HDD, back to buissines again


----------



## DOM (Mar 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/Capture003694.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/Capture004934.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/Capture006850.jpg



nice clocks but your wprime look slow idk about the 1024m but the 32m is i get just under 6sec at 4.2GHz


----------



## crush3r (Mar 28, 2010)

DOM said:


> nice clocks but your wprime look slow idk about the 1024m but the 32m is i get just under 6sec at 4.2GHz



Agreed, maybe it's not detected all threads?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW nice clocks fits! why does the CPU cost 1600$?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/Wprime 3.934.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/3DMark Vantage P22226.jpg
> 
> ...



I was trying to pay attention to your screen shots, but the sand on the boobs got in my way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

@ FIT

clocks lovely with low voltage   Great 3dmark runs.  How much more voltage headroom you think you have left, keeping in mind it's a 32nm?

@metalracer

  Sick wprime runs bro.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 28, 2010)

GPU clocks were 980/1275 for this run.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ FIT
> 
> clocks lovely with low voltage   Great 3dmark runs.  How much more voltage headroom you think you have left, keeping in mind it's a 32nm?



its still on air...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/Prime 5.457.jpg
> 
> 
> GPU clocks were 980/1275 for this run.
> ...



Can you give all voltages your using?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can you give all voltages your using?



CPU Voltage:	1.4
CPU PLL Voltage:	1.8
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage:	1.375
IOH Voltage:	auto
IOH PCIE Voltage:	auto
ICH Voltage:	auto
ICH PCIE Voltage:	auto
DRAM Bus Voltage:	1.64
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA:	auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA:	auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB:	auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB:	auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC:	auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC:	auto


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> its still on air...



how far do these chips overclock though? Since it's 32nm I supposed you can't go crazy on voltage?


----------



## Binge (Mar 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> how far do these chips overclock though? Since it's 32nm I supposed you can't go crazy on voltage?



They can OC ridiculously high.  4.7GHz is easy.  You want to bench more than run high 24/7 clocks, but you do that with regular chips, no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

Binge said:


> They can OC ridiculously high.  4.7GHz is easy.  You want to bench more than run high 24/7 clocks, but you do that with regular chips, no?



4.7 GHz easily then these things are promising!


----------



## Binge (Mar 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 4.7 GHz easily then these things are promising!



If you can keep temps under 50C load, which would be mid grade water cooling, it seems the OC potential is very great.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)

i've gotten to desktop at 4.93ghz but no screenshot yet. im waiting for the 5ghz shot 

air cooling i remind you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

Binge said:


> If you can keep temps under 50C load, which would be mid grade water cooling, it seems the OC potential is very great.



Thanks. 


Fitseries3 said:


> i've gotten to desktop at 4.93ghz but no screenshot yet. im waiting for the 5ghz shot
> 
> air cooling i remind you



How are your temps now on AIR fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## PaulieG (Mar 29, 2010)

Fits, can you do a stable run of LinX with the highest clocks possible at 1.375v? I want to see how high that chip can clock and still be within Intel spec.


----------



## Binge (Mar 29, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Fits, can you do a stable run of LinX with the highest clocks possible at 1.375v? I want to see how high that chip can clock and still be within Intel spec.



hahahaha. 4.5ghz


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 29, 2010)

nvm, see you said the Noctua.

Now I'm really interested in LinX max temps.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

noctua nh-d14 with stock noctua fans. no tricks


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100403/Capture099730.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100403/WPrime 3.787.jpg



you don't have a wife, do you.. 

1. 1k$ CPU
2. Background
3. 3 i7 rigs
soooooo what are the temps


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 4, 2010)

n-ster said:


> you don't have a wife, do you..
> 
> 1. 1k$ CPU
> 2. Background
> ...



Wife is gone kids are grown life ls good.

Temps maxed out at 66c for those benches.


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

I can't claim this is stable, but it werked 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117642


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

that is NICE! what are your temps?


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is NICE! what are your temps?



Not benching right now but my idle temp was 40C, that's 14C above my regular 4.2GHz temps, so I'm sure load could have been in the 70C range.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

well its not crazy high, you're use the coolit?


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well its not crazy high, you're use the coolit?



+1 yep  push/pull with a coolermaster case fan and the stock coolit fan


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

^^ i've heard some bad things about the Coolit coolers, with leaking etc? or is it only the Domino's?


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ^^ i've heard some bad things about the Coolit coolers, with leaking etc? or is it only the Domino's?



That's really old news.  Over 2 years old now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

haha

well i guess that isnt an issue anymore then 

you gonna be doin some benches?


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha
> 
> well i guess that isnt an issue anymore then
> 
> you gonna be doin some benches?



Not at that speed.  I don't consider myself a dare-devil with this CPU.  I just show that it can be done.  There's more headroom.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

thats crazy, you say it costs 1k in the US?

see for yourself what it costs in Denmark 
http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?q=x5677&sp=all&pid=795708
divide that by 5,5
thats like 2000$


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats crazy, you say it costs 1k in the US?
> 
> see for yourself what it costs in Denmark
> http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?q=x5677&sp=all&pid=795708
> ...



The X5677 is a $1600 chip.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

oh its the 980X thats 1k right?

but its still a nutty price for a freakin cpu haha


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh its the 980X thats 1k right?
> 
> but its still a nutty price for a freakin cpu haha



Yesh, it's crazy.  Personally I love these 32nm chips.  A x27 multi too!  Suuuhweet.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

couldn't you just trade it for a 980x then? 

would you if you could?


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

n-ster said:


> couldn't you just trade it for a 980x then?
> 
> would you if you could?



No.  I don't think I would.  The PROS of this chip outweigh the CONs of going to 6 cores.  I got this chip for a slick OCer.  The 6 core, albeit powerful, would be a bit clunky.  By clunky I mean hotter, more power draw, and less headroom.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2010)

i have 2 x5677s 

both which hit 4.8ghz with 1.43v  on air. 

this time next week they will even be on the same mobo together under water. 

5ghz..... who knows.... but im betting on it happening.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have 2 x5677s
> 
> both which hit 4.8ghz with 1.43v  on air.
> 
> ...



It better after all this! $10,000 later better have teh ultimate setup.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

5ghz only if the OCer is Fits 

In the long run though, wouldn't the 980 be better though? And I heard 4.2ghz isn't hard to get on them... or disable 2 cores and OC them at around the same as the x5677? 

Idk if this has been discussed but how do the 930s clock?


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

n-ster said:


> 5ghz only if the OCer is Fits
> 
> In the long run though, wouldn't the 980 be better though? And I heard 4.2ghz isn't hard to get on them... or disable 2 cores and OC them at around the same as the x5677?
> 
> Idk if this has been discussed but how do the 930s clock?



No it wouldn't be the same.  If you disable cores on a 920 and overclock it then you won't get much headroom extra.  The difference between the X5677 and the 980X is too different in OCing potential.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

if they hit 4.8 on air it should be very hard to hit 5ghz imo?


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2010)

i cant oc my 920 as high on 1 or 2 core vs 4 with ht and ht off, ht off i gotten over 5GHz just for superpi 1m and wprime 32m wish i had a unlocked multi or fits or cold cpu to play with


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2010)

cooling aside...while its not hard to hit 4.8ghz...


its not something everyone can do. 

not saying im special and im not saying its hard but you do have to have alot of know how and what i like to call "feel" for what the cpu needs/wants.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2010)

DOM said:


> i cant oc my 920 as high on 1 or 2 core vs 4 with ht and ht off, ht off i gotten over 5GHz just for superpi 1m and wprime 32m wish i had a unlocked multi or fits or cold cpu to play with



i MIGHT put mine under LN2 on the sr2 but im not sure yet. 

im kinda hesitant to risk a $600 mobo and $3200 in cpus.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

Sissy!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> cooling aside...while its not hard to hit 4.8ghz...
> 
> 
> its not something everyone can do.
> ...



+1 on that, even over 4.2ghz takes quite some skills imo, you just don raise volts a bclk, there's much more to it


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i MIGHT put mine under LN2 on the sr2 but im not sure yet.
> 
> im kinda hesitant to risk a $600 mobo and $3200 in cpus.


yeah i hear ya, i didnt want to use ss on it but its still alive how about you lend me one  I live in red raider town  


(FIH) The Don said:


> +1 on that, even over 4.2ghz takes quite some skills imo, you just don raise volts a bclk, there's much more to it


naw 4.2GHz was easy after you get some help and know wut the settings are for


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2010)

x5677 hits 4.2ghz with the flick of your wrist. 

just add 12bclk and your there. 

i run mine daily at 4.6ghz because its faster than any 920 at even 4.7ghz... which most people have and bench with.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i MIGHT put mine under LN2 on the sr2 but im not sure yet.
> 
> im kinda hesitant to risk a $600 mobo and $3200 in cpus.



I wouldn't of spent $3200 in ES chips 

Even those i wouldn't spend more then $800 for 2.

It will be fun benching 7 pots at once with some ln2


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2010)

i didnt pay anywhere near $3200 for mine. 

so i got 8core/16threads for less than you can get a retail 6core/12thread cpu.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i didnt pay anywhere near $3200 for mine.
> 
> less than 1k actually.
> 
> so i got 8core/16threads for less than you can get a retail 6core/12thread cpu.



Yea that's why I'm going sr-2 also 

The board + chips will be around $1300 or so compared to $1k-1.1 on the 980x

EDIT*
But i will be going with retail then es, too big of a risk to go es with what i plan on doing to them


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Yea that's why I'm going sr-2 also
> 
> The board + chips will be around $1300 or so compared to $1k-1.1 on the 980x
> 
> ...



You'll have 45nm chips then, right?


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's my overclock with my i7 920 using the stock cooler, but with some MX-3 applied:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 4, 2010)

what are your load temps?


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what are your load temps?



Haven't checked yet.

But will get to it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2010)

Binge said:


> You'll have 45nm chips then, right?



Its looking more like it, once i get a good job i might just upgrade to a pair of 6c/12th cpus to complete the upgrade but it wont be for a few months.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 4, 2010)

Full load in insanely hot:






Got as hot as:






Keep in mind this isn't typical load, but i just wanted to see how it would do at full work load.

In game my temps are around the early to mid 60's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks for the temps. Thats insane i think its time to get a better cooler bro 

here is my load temps


----------



## ERazer (Apr 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for the temps. Thats insane i think its time to get a better cooler bro
> 
> here is my load temps
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100404/load temps 3)7.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100404/temps_idle_3)7.png



nice temp 

mine is a lil high  i7 860 lil bit of hot chip or just my chip


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2010)

My temps seem good compared to yours


----------



## ERazer (Apr 4, 2010)

Wc?

edit: i got one core that always higher than the rest by 5 deg


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Wc?



yes


----------



## ERazer (Apr 4, 2010)

bah i really need to get WC


----------



## t_ski (Apr 5, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Wc?
> 
> edit: i got one core that always higher than the rest by 5 deg



If that's core 0, then it makes the most sense, as it should be loaded more and it utilizes the extra multi for turbo.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 5, 2010)

ERazer want to buy my water cooling?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2010)

ERazer said:


> bah i really need to get WC



Or get the Noctua NH-D14. I find it cools my Main rig almost as well as my water cooled i7 920 cruncher


----------



## kitfit1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Although i have posted these clocks on other forums, as i'm new here, i thought i'd post these up.

24hr Prime Blend run at 4.6ghz:






8hr OCCT run at 4.7ghz:





20 rounds of Linx using all ram at 4.6ghz:


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 5, 2010)

kitfit1 said:


> Although i have posted these clocks on other forums, as i'm new here, i thought i'd post these up.
> 
> 24hr Prime Blend run at 4.6ghz:
> http://i46.tinypic.com/24o7oux.jpg
> ...



Wow, very nice.

What are you cooling that i7 with?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2010)

must be ss or similar


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> must be ss or similar



Yeah, with an 8 hour OCCT run, it's gotta be phase.


----------



## kitfit1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes it is Phase. I would normally have all the info in my sig. But as i'm new here, the user cp won't allow me to make a sig.

It's a modded Johann SS. Idles at about -30c, then goes up to -24c under full load from the clocks i've posted. As you can see, i've tuned it to hold the load rather than just get the lowest temps.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

kitfit1 said:


> Yes it is Phase. I would normally have all the info in my sig. But as i'm new here, the user cp won't allow me to make a sig.
> 
> It's a modded Johann SS. Idles at about -30c, then goes up to -24c under full load from the clocks i've posted. As you can see, i've tuned it to hold the load rather than just get the lowest temps.



Go here and fill out the system specs section on your profile: http://forums.techpowerup.com/profile.php?do=specs


----------



## kitfit1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Filled it out now. How long before i can include a proper sig ?


----------



## mudkip (Apr 5, 2010)

kitfit , you need a SSD !


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2010)

kitfit1 said:


> Filled it out now. How long before i can include a proper sig ?



you can make your own sig whenever you want.


----------



## kitfit1 (Apr 5, 2010)

mudkip said:


> kitfit , you need a SSD !



Nah, i don't think so. The death rate of SSD's is still far too high for my liking at the moment.
Give it another year or so, when the manufacturers can improve the reliabilty to the same levels as normal HD's, then i'll get 3  for a nice Raid0.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

my chips run 4.7ghz on air. why you need phase?


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> my chips run 4.7ghz on air. why you need phase?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100405/Capture031.jpg



 cpuz shows lil under 4.5


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

cooling is noctua nh-d14 with stock fans. nothing special.


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> cooling is noctua nh-d14 with stock fans. nothing special.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/Capture016.jpg



 fit come on wheres the stress testing 9secs pi isnt going to show nothing 

run linx at that speed 

also your cpu isnt really that cheap lol

i can put full load at 4725mhz but only on phase


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2010)

DOM said:


> fit come on wheres the stress testing 9secs pi isnt going to show nothing
> 
> run linx at that speed



For what purpose?  He isn't running it on higher end cooling.  I've seen his Mega Rig will have serious water.  How about waiting until he gets those expensive chips in better care?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

neither is the 975


----------



## kitfit1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> cooling is noctua nh-d14 with stock fans. nothing special.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/Capture016.jpg



With all due respect, there is a significant difference between a 1m Pi run at 4.7ghz and the Linx/24hr prime Blend/8hr OCCT runs that i posted. 

All of us can do a 1m Pi run much higher than our everyday stable clock:






It does not follow that i could claim the above Pi run as a 24/7 stable clock, does it ?


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2010)

Binge said:


> For what purpose?  He isn't running it on higher end cooling.  I've seen his Mega Rig will have serious water.  How about waiting until he gets those expensive chips in better care?


lol but his trying to compare full loaded cpu to his high oc which wont be stable if he where to run linx or occt

water cant compte with ss water has it limits


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2010)

DOM said:


> lol but his trying to compare full loaded cpu to his high oc which wont be stable if he where to run linx or occt
> 
> water cant compte with ss water has it limits



Water would be able to hold that OC stable under linx with his CPU.



kitfit1 said:


> With all due respect, there is a significant difference between a 1m Pi run at 4.7ghz and the Linx/24hr prime Blend/8hr OCCT runs that i posted.
> 
> All of us can do a 1m Pi run much higher than our everyday stable clock:
> 
> ...



I hate to see people compare cock-sizes, but his CPU could do it under water.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

what makes you so sure that i dont have a screenshot waiting till the time is right?

i have 32nm chips. cant compare to 45nm really.


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2010)

i know it cant compare, but where s the ss 

im not getting any younger, i wish i was


----------



## kitfit1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Binge said:


> I hate to see people compare cock-sizes, but his CPU could do it under water.



Perhaps you could tell me, at what point in any post have i tried to "compare cock-sizes" ?
Maybe you could tell me as well, at what point did i say that his cpu couldn't do it under water ?

All that i was pointing out, was that a 1M Pi run is NO sign of stability at any clock. As i pointed out, I could not possibly caim that my run at 5.2ghz was stable. If i did, peeps would quite rightly laugh me off any forum.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

im not startin any shit here..

4.8ghz is stable on air for my cpu. 

i will prove it later. its not that important to me to prove it RIGHT NOW.

i can boot and run PI 1m at 5ghz similar to your chip so im not trying to make mine look better than it is.


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2010)

kitfit1 said:


> Perhaps you could tell me, at what point in any post have i tried to "compare cock-sizes" ?
> Maybe you could tell me as well, at what point did i say that his cpu couldn't do it under water ?
> 
> All that i was pointing out, was that a 1M Pi run is NO sign of stability at any clock. As i pointed out, I could not possibly caim that my run at 5.2ghz was stable. If i did, peeps would quite rightly laugh me off any forum.



No.  I never said you did.
No.  I never said you did.

I was talking about fits comparing his CPU to yours.  Was it that hard to understand?


----------



## kitfit1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Binge said:


> No.  I never said you did.
> No.  I never said you did.
> 
> I was talking about fits comparing his CPU to yours.  Was it that hard to understand?



Yes it was actually, as you put the statement under a quote from me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fits is a great overclocker and i think he can get it stable anytime he needs too or hell let you know its not.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

comments where more directed at DOM than kitfit1


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2010)

kitfit1 said:


> Yes it was actually, as you put the statement under a quote from me.



No.  That's not what it means at all because -I- never said any of those things.  You were responding to statements, and I was quoting the last post in that topic of conversation.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> comments where more directed at DOM than kitfit1



you need to finish your rig 

so kitfit1 post some pcs of your rig

do you use the ss as the main cooling ?

i used mine like for a week mine makes to much heat with the ac off


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

this week 

probably be doing some LN2 runs on the SR2


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2010)

gl with that 

i would want to try it but it will cost me to much as i need to rest a container for the ln2 and pot and plus im not going to get much more out of this 920 cuz of the multi


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

920 can do 5.2ghz with ln2


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 920 can do 5.2ghz with ln2



but no point if i already done this


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

sell the cpu and i'll get you a 32nm chip


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2010)

i dont got the exrta cash to swing to get one after selling it 

for almost all last yr i was living from week to week off each pay check and droping that much isnt going to help lol once im gotten back to where i want to be 

you can lend me yours


----------



## kitfit1 (Apr 5, 2010)

DOM said:


> so kitfit1 post some pcs of your rig













DOM said:


> do you use the ss as the main cooling ?



Yes, it's a 24/7 rig, along with my P35 rig as well.
I'm not far away from having all the componants together to start building a benching SS.
All i'm waiting on at the moment is some brazing rods, Acetalyne and some pipe.























DOM said:


> i used mine like for a week mine makes to much heat with the ac off



I'm in the UK, so it's cold enough to make use of the SS to heat the room anyway


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2010)

kitfit1 said:


> [url]http://s6.tinypic.com/s24fid_th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://s6.tinypic.com/2dgj8ew_th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



thats a nice small unit so do you got any high oc runs on like superpi 32m and wprime 1024m

mine drops to -42c on the evap on those runs but didnt run realtemp to see how high the cores got


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2010)

kitfit1 said:


> [url]http://s6.tinypic.com/s24fid_th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://s6.tinypic.com/2dgj8ew_th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Great setup.  Clean, which is refreshing to see.  How's the noise?


----------



## kitfit1 (Apr 5, 2010)

DOM said:


> thats a nice small unit so do you got any high oc runs on like superpi 32m and wprime 1024m



The only runs i have done so far with wprime 1024m and 32m Pi are at 4.7ghz. They were done using the modded Mach2, which is now back on my P35 rig. I'll eventually get round to running them on the benching SS when it's built.



Binge said:


> Great setup.  Clean, which is refreshing to see.  How's the noise?



It's only noisey when the fans go up to 100%, and that only happens when running Linx or Prime or OCCT. So 99% of the time it's fairly quiet.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 6, 2010)

I turned mine down to 3.8GHz

I was getting random lockups and BSODS as i said before, even though i was stable 10 runs with IBT on High. However, if i put very high on, it crashed so now runing 3.8GHz at mere 1.23V for now (10 runs on Very High). It might do it at under 1.2V

My chip doesnt like high BCLK, thats why it needs mass amounts of voltage past 180-185. I tried 200x20 and i got the 101 BSOD which indicates CPU VCore, 210 x 19 is out of this world for me. Butthead CPU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2010)

ive got mine back at stock clocks with only 1.05V 

these I7 920 can work with VERY little volts. i ran IBT with 8 threads and max mem for 5 runs and never topped 60 deg with it being 83 deg F in the house. We are in the middle of changing AC units in my house over to the new energy efficient central H/A and until then i have to deal with the next days forecast of how hot its going to be  SO i have just decided to go back stock clock and set the volts low to reduce any over heating.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 6, 2010)

I managed to lower it down 1 click to 1.23125 in the bios now, 1.225 locked me up on the 5th run.

I might try 1.225 again with some aditional tweaking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

FilipM said:


> I managed to lower it down 1 click to 1.23125 in the bios now, 1.225 locked me up on the 5th run.
> 
> I might try 1.225 again with some aditional tweaking



So 3.8 GHz @ 1.23125v?  Not so bad, seems about right man.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 7, 2010)

FilipM said:


> I managed to lower it down 1 click to 1.23125 in the bios now, 1.225 locked me up on the 5th run.
> 
> I might try 1.225 again with some aditional tweaking



You having temperature problems? Why so concerned about voltage unless you're needing 1.4+ to get there like a few I've seen.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2010)

kitfit1 said:


> The only runs i have done so far with wprime 1024m and 32m Pi are at 4.7ghz. They were done using the modded Mach2, which is now back on my P35 rig. I'll eventually get round to running them on the benching SS when it's built.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only noisey when the fans go up to 100%, and that only happens when running Linx or Prime or OCCT. So 99% of the time it's fairly quiet.



You need to grab a 980X now. lol.

Nice rig, btw.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 7, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> You having temperature problems? Why so concerned about voltage unless you're needing 1.4+ to get there like a few I've seen.





At 1.3V on Very High in IBT, 20C in my room i hit 72C. In the summer it can get to 28C max in my room (small room, facing the south side, no AC) and it will get a bit messy with the temps. Most probably i need around 1.31V for 4GHz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

OK guys i want to ask 

Is this good for a i7 920 *C0*
3.9ghz@1.25v 24/7 stable(tested with LinX and crunches 24/7)
4ghz@1.36v stable(tested with LinX 40x)


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> OK guys i want to ask
> 
> Is this good for a i7 920 *C0*
> 3.9ghz@1.25v 24/7 stable(tested with LinX and crunches 24/7)
> 4ghz@1.36v stable(tested with LinX 40x)



voltages are a touch high IMO... but its not bad.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> voltages are a touch high IMO... but its not bad.



IMO i don't think its bad for a C0 but i wasn't sure thats why i asked  thank you for your input


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> voltages are a touch high IMO... but its not bad.



Seem pretty good to me for a C0, however maybe you had a C0 that clocked better, I wouldn't know


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> OK guys i want to ask
> 
> Is this good for a i7 920 *C0*
> 3.9ghz@1.25v 24/7 stable(tested with LinX and crunches 24/7)
> 4ghz@1.36v stable(tested with LinX 40x)



Given that each CPU is totally different from the next: if that's what you need for your CPU, then it's good.


----------



## Binge (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd say that's in the higher range of C0 chips.  Great job making a stable system P o s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

Binge said:


> I'd say that's in the higher range of C0 chips.  Great job making a stable system P o s



Higher as in better?  If so I agree.  I remember my C0 needed quite a bit voltage for those clocks, but it was a while ago so I don't remember correctly.  Damn Binge, I remember the days when we had C0's, it was more challenging


----------



## mudkip (Apr 8, 2010)

I truly agree


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Higher as in better?  If so I agree.  I remember my C0 needed quite a bit voltage for those clocks, but it was a while ago so I don't remember correctly.  Damn Binge, I remember the days when we had C0's, it was more challenging





mudkip said:


> I truly agree



I'm sure that somebody would be willing to swap their C0 for one off your D0's if you miss the challenging times . 

I still have my small challanges to keep me awake. A slight OC E8400 had run for 60 days 24/7 chruncing with any problems and last night it blue screened. "Old drivers" my a...

A SSD crashed, also last night. Chrunching/folding...might not be good for SSD´s !?

And, well thats it. My darling GB X58 @ 4 GHz and 1.18 V runs nice and cool.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I'm sure that somebody would be willing to swap their C0 for one off your D0's if you miss the challenging times .
> 
> I still have my small challanges to keep me awake. A slight OC E8400 had run for 60 days 24/7 chruncing with any problems and last night it blue screened. "Old drivers" my a...
> 
> ...



It's ok, I have other challenges to keep me going 

I have BOINC on my SSD, so far so good.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 10, 2010)

Messing around with the new cpu .


----------



## FilipM (Apr 11, 2010)

I've done some testing on 19x 200, i couldnt get it stable. The final thing that i changed was Channel Data Reference (A,B and C) from auto (0.500V) to 0.485V and i passed 10 times IBT on Very High. Definately worth a go for higher BCLK.


Also, owners of P6T deluxe and deluxe V2 boards, have a look at this:

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=669


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 14, 2010)

can someone give me some insight on what voltages to start lowering first,i set everything using a template from another users that had my board and proc and im just looking to find the lowest possible voltages that it will stay stable at,i have succesfully lowered the cpu from 1.45 to 1.39 and its still stable but need to know what order i should start lowering the rest? thanks


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> can someone give me some insight on what voltages to start lowering first,i set everything using a template from another users that had my board and proc and im just looking to find the lowest possible voltages that it will stay stable at,i have succesfully lowered the cpu from 1.45 to 1.39 and its still stable but need to know what order i should start lowering the rest? thanks
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/920.jpg



the only volts i mess with are the vcore qpi and mem rest i set to the default setting


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 14, 2010)

DOM said:


> the only volts i mess with are the vcore qpi and mem rest i set to the default setting



so you dont need any VTT for your setup?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 14, 2010)

You can try lowering the IOH core and CPU VTT. I don't think there is a need for 1.4 IOH Core, you might get away with 1.2V


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 14, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> can someone give me some insight on what voltages to start lowering first,i set everything using a template from another users that had my board and proc and im just looking to find the lowest possible voltages that it will stay stable at,i have succesfully lowered the cpu from 1.45 to 1.39 and its still stable but need to know what order i should start lowering the rest? thanks
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/920.jpg



You should'nt need any more than this for those clocks...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 14, 2010)

You might, or you might not.  Pick one and start lowering it until it crashes.  Then bring it back up.  Every CPU/mobo combination is different, even if they are the same models.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Messing around with the new cpu .




Nice, what are the temps like at load on that?  I will be getting one in about 10 days to replace my current C0 stepping 920.

One other question for the masses, i read a fair bit i my ealy i7 days about the advantages of using Turbo, is it still a general consensus that (as an example), 4gig at 20x performs slightly worse in most things versus 4gig using the 21x multi..... I only ask this for my 24/7 overclocks, is there a view on which is best, Turbo or non Turbo?


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 25, 2010)

These temps to high in game?:


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice, what are the temps like at load on that?  I will be getting one in about 10 days to replace my current C0 stepping 920.
> 
> One other question for the masses, i read a fair bit i my ealy i7 days about the advantages of using Turbo, is it still a general consensus that (as an example), 4gig at 20x performs slightly worse in most things versus 4gig using the 21x multi..... I only ask this for my 24/7 overclocks, is there a view on which is best, Turbo or non Turbo?



Didn't see your post until now, lol.

Its not as cool as my old 920 C0. I don't know why though but it's alot easier to OC, that's for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> These temps to high in game?:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100425/Capture 5.png



Nope, as long as they are under 80ºc I'm good.  so that's fine for me.  How hot does it get under stress testing?


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nope, as long as they are under 80ºc I'm good.  so that's fine for me.  How hot does it get under stress testing?



When i really put it to work(prime 95,etc) it can get as high as 82c.

Older pic of my i7 temps after running prime 95:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> When i really put it to work(prime 95,etc) it can get as high as 82c.



Meh, for stressing it that's ok.  The 920's run really hot, I've benched at over 90ºc for a while and it's fine.  So 82ºc is ok considering it's only while you stress test.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 29, 2010)

How can it be i pass 20 times IBT on MAX, and still BSOD...then i try LinX, and i fail!?


Arent both of them using the same method? Needed to increace VCore by 2 clicks in order to pass LinX


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2010)

FilipM said:


> How can it be i pass 20 times IBT on MAX, and still BSOD...then i try LinX, and i fail!?
> 
> 
> Arent both of them using the same method? Needed to increace VCore by 2 clicks in order to pass LinX



on IBT are you setting the threads to 8 ? LinX does it on its own IBT doesnt


----------



## FilipM (Apr 29, 2010)

DOM said:


> on IBT are you setting the threads to 8 ? LinX does it on its own IBT doesnt



Yes 8 threads, temps are about the same


----------



## mudkip (Apr 30, 2010)

FilipM said:


> How can it be i pass 20 times IBT on MAX, and still BSOD...then i try LinX, and i fail!?
> 
> 
> Arent both of them using the same method? Needed to increace VCore by 2 clicks in order to pass LinX



Intel Burn Test doesn't stress your CPU as much as LinX does. (If you don't believe , check your CPU load with both)
Weird but true. I'd stick to LinX .


----------



## kitfit1 (May 1, 2010)

Got my new phase build up and running earlier on this week.





The first result in anger, so to speak, is below. 20 rounds Linx all ram selected at 4.84ghz.


----------



## Binge (May 1, 2010)

kitfit1 said:


> Got my new phase build up and running earlier on this week.
> 
> [url]http://s5.tinypic.com/2zeyx41_th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Feekkkinnggg awesome


----------



## FilipM (May 2, 2010)

21 x 190 (3990MHz) 11 passes of LinX @ 1.328V. Anything below is givving errors. I think ill stay here for a while


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

i just read this

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=2294031&postcount=46

thats a nice thing to know if you own a RII Gene board and wanna overclock, and i dont know if its been mentioned before, but i post it again if it has


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2010)

Nice find Don!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2010)

ooooo


----------



## Makaveli (May 15, 2010)

lol you know that's  the motherboard of all motherboards when it says *"Maximum CPU Power"*

All hail 24 phases.....not sure i'm worthy enough to own it.

Maybe in my next life.


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ooooo
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/Capture125.jpg



Meh. Nice board, but not worth $650...and this comes from a Gigabyte junkie. I'll stick with my UD7, which still has 24 phase for about 1/2 of that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2010)

$650? WTF!

SR2 is less than that and blows it out of the water.


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> $650? WTF!
> 
> SR2 is less than that and blows it out of the water.



Yup, that is MSRP I believe. I think there was a story on the front page about this. It only blows it out of the water because it's dual socket, but still. Just confirmed the price. It's $649. 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4390218
http://www.gizmag.com/gigabyte-phase-power-delivery-motherboard/15073/


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2010)

Well I have 1 of the 2 boards


----------



## Makaveli (May 15, 2010)

$650 wow why not just buy a server motherboard at that price.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

I saw a pic the other day of the UD9 and almost jizzed!  Where the pics at FIT????


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2010)

me likes


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2010)

Have you tried that overclock using turbo?  Tests suggest that in many apps using turbo actually increases performance.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2010)

no, and i think 4ghz is fast enough for me, i dont have any problems with anything

+ it gets around 75c under load(have air cooling)

so i dont need higher speeds


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no, and i think 4ghz is fast enough for me, i dont have any problems with anything
> 
> + it gets around 75c under load(have air cooling)
> 
> so i dont need higher speeds



It's not necessarily about higher clocks, it's also about the same speed with a lower BClock and using the higher (21x) multi.  As I said, in most things, 4gig with Turbo on will be quicker than most things @ 4gig with turbo off as you have yours set now.

Take a look at this link, read the page and conclusion here and the previous page to it where it also has the legend, the first 2 columns are basically the ones to concentrate on in the results, the fisrt column being turbo/HT off, the 2nd column being turbo on/HT off, you will see in some cases in some apps a 10% performance improvement with turbo enabled 

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/ci7-turbo-ht-p2.html

Some may also be surprised to see that some apps run SLOWER with HT enabled!


----------



## mastrdrver (May 18, 2010)

Hmmm, is this with any 1366 i7 that apps run faster when using the turbo multi over the "regular" max multi?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

SR2 time!

not bad for stock and only 2 480s...






physx off....


----------



## mstenholm (May 18, 2010)

Nice Fits. I asume that you will add a small OC and run it again


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2010)

Fits....... very nice, now get some volts runnin thru them CPU's!

@ mastrdvr.... yes anything 1156/1366 will in most things get more performance from turbo enabled as the linky above clearly shows.


----------



## phanbuey (May 18, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Fits....... very nice, now get some volts runnin thru them CPU's!
> 
> @ mastrdvr.... yes anything 1156/1366 will in most things get more performance from turbo enabled as the linky above clearly shows.



Ok so im confused... lets say I'm stable on an 1156 at 4Ghz with 1.28v... (not even sure that TB works after 4ghz but lets say it does) with TB off.

If i enable Turbo Boost, I would have to up the voltage to 1.33v to prevent BSOD - because the CPU ramps up to 4.2ghz on a 21x multi - clearly i would get more performance over the 4ghz setup, at the cost of higher temps and volts, but would I get higher performance than if i was just to run a straight 4.2Ghz overclock?  No right?

Sorry for the stupid question, but Im not understanding if enabling Turbo Boost actually speeds up the clock per clock operation of the chip by 5% or if its a performance increase based on clockspeed increases.


----------



## boulard83 (May 18, 2010)

tRFC is now 72, everything else is very similar


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 18, 2010)

finally got myself a D0  i am very pleased with it,this is as far as it goes on stock voltage


----------



## mastrdrver (May 18, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> http://www.infodupat.com/MiscPics/150pass_CAS7.jpg



Very nice and I must say your LinX numbers are always what I've talked about. Very, very minor deviation from one loop to the next. Also, I'm guessing that is with vdroop? That should pull down to about 1.2v according to CPUz right? What kind of voltage do you need with HT enabled or do you know?


----------



## boulard83 (May 19, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Very nice and I must say your LinX numbers are always what I've talked about. Very, very minor deviation from one loop to the next. Also, I'm guessing that is with vdroop? That should pull down to about 1.2v according to CPUz right? What kind of voltage do you need with HT enabled or do you know?



Just a lil more for HT (dont know exactly) but i dont use it since im a pure gamer.

This I7 is rock solid. Never had any BSOD in my entire life with this rig. I only had when i do Xtrem OC  

Best 3d06 is at 4.6ghz HToff and 4.44ghz HTon with 1.4925vcore, lower = BSOD.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 19, 2010)

I always leave HT on since I will sometimes encode too and I don't want to bother rebooting just to turn it off and on. I really don't feel a difference in games and I play BC2 online, Borderlands, and I could others that I can't think of right now. I've been messing with my overclock again since I started to encode some blu-rays to my hard drive so I could watch them. I was fine with a 3.33Ghz on core and uncore with ram at 1333 but wanted a little more to help make encoding go faster. I'm figuring 3.6 core and uncore should be about right with ram about 1440 using 8x multi. I can't get these G.Skill Pis to do 1800 and pick up all 3 sticks. Its pissing me off too. I was messing tonight and was able to get 8-8-8-24 2T at 1780 but at 1790 one of the sticks disappear and I can't figure out any way to get it pick up. I'll probably have to mess with refs to get it to post.


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> SR2 time!
> 
> not bad for stock and only 2 480s...
> 
> ...





mstenholm said:


> Nice Fits. I asume that you will add a small OC and run it again





Tatty_One said:


> Fits....... very nice, now get some volts runnin thru them CPU's!
> 
> @ mastrdvr.... yes anything 1156/1366 will in most things get more performance from turbo enabled as the linky above clearly shows.



As long as we've been waiting for this, you better get your OC on tonight


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

i didnt want to doublepost so check my megarig thread for screens. 

i'll post really really good ones here every once in a while.

start here... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112192&page=51


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## mastrdrver (May 19, 2010)

So Fits, you planning on sleeping tonight?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

no. too much to work on.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> Ok so im confused... lets say I'm stable on an 1156 at 4Ghz with 1.28v... (not even sure that TB works after 4ghz but lets say it does) with TB off.
> 
> If i enable Turbo Boost, I would have to up the voltage to 1.33v to prevent BSOD - because the CPU ramps up to 4.2ghz on a 21x multi - clearly i would get more performance over the 4ghz setup, at the cost of higher temps and volts, but would I get higher performance than if i was just to run a straight 4.2Ghz overclock?  No right?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question, but Im not understanding if enabling Turbo Boost actually speeds up the clock per clock operation of the chip by 5% or if its a performance increase based on clockspeed increases.



I suppose thats one way at looking it but the wrong way, firstly I cannot speak for S1156 but I would find it hard to beleive that there is a max limit on Turbo, on 1366 I run turbo at 4.3gigs..... now just to straighten things out........

1.  You have 4Gig on a 20x multi with a Bclock of 200
2.  I have 4gig on a 21x multi with a BClock of 191 (thats slightly over 4gig however thats not why it is faster thats just the math)
3.  My temps (should) be lower than yours cause I am only using the speed when I need it
4.  Many will use less volts and therefore heat with the lower Bclock (cant speak for 1156    users personally)
5.  It's likely that when Turbo is engaged you will use more power.
6.  My 4gig is generally faster than your 4gig for most things
7.  Too many people fail to realise that in many things with HT on, their system is actually slower yet almost everyone has HT enabled, where as Turbo is where the real benefits can be and many dont enable, Turbo is the great strength of the architecture NOT HT..... why?  because almost everything benefits from Turbo being enabled (as my linked article shows.... upto 11%, although I am assuming that the article runs at the same speed just using a 21x multi with lower BClock otherwise what would be the point in the first place?), few things benefit from HT, there still is just not enuff around coded to fully use multi threads (yet).

Which you gonna choose? 

A good test of the theory, would be superPi, I have not tried it but it's single threaded, so run it twice, both at the same speed but one with turbo and one without and see if they are the same times.


----------



## phanbuey (May 19, 2010)

I bsod on this mobo if I enable turbo... it only comes back on at 3.8ghz without issues :/ and I have no HT so my choice is pretty limited.

but yeah, turbo > no turbo at the same clock but 4.0 ghz is 4.0 ghz whether you hit it by turbo or not.  I just cant enable it past 3.8 and for most things I would imagine that 4.0 non turbo is faster than a 3.8 turbo.

But I will try to get it enabled to see if it can give me an OC boost... i think i might hit the wall though with my vcore... i already LinX at 74C on air in a cold room, i dont think adding more juice is a good idea.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> I bsod on this mobo if I enable turbo... it only comes back on at 3.8ghz without issues :/ and I have no HT so my choice is pretty limited.
> 
> but yeah, turbo > no turbo at the same clock but 4.0 ghz is 4.0 ghz whether you hit it by turbo or not.  I just cant enable it past 3.8 and for most things I would imagine that 4.0 non turbo is faster than a 3.8 turbo.



Yes that makes sense, so could you do some testing at 3.8gig on say SuperPI, one at 20x and one at 21x and see as I am intregued, of course to be honest in many things, would we really notice a 5% improvement unless it was a benchmark?


----------



## phanbuey (May 19, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes that makes sense, so could you do some testing at 3.8gig on say SuperPI, one at 20x and one at 21x and see as I am intregued, of course to be honest in many things, would we really notice a 5% improvement unless it was a benchmark?



once I get home Ill run some tests.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

physx off...


----------



## phanbuey (May 20, 2010)

ok bad news bears on the TURBO... looks like the 3.8 was not stable... i cant get it stable at all  it just boots into windows and then bluescreens at 1.35v - ooooon a chip that hits 4.3ghz at 1.35v

super.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 20, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> ok bad news bears on the TURBO... looks like the 3.8 was not stable... i cant get it stable at all  it just boots into windows and then bluescreens at 1.35v - ooooon a chip that hits 4.3ghz at 1.35v
> 
> super.



Maybe it's just your board not liking turbo, assuming of course you have EIST enabled and yor Windows powerscheme is set to performance?  I have actually found that I use less voltage with Turbo, what I mean there is I can get 4.2gig using Turbo (and HT off so the same as you in that respect) with 1.32V (1.4V with HT on) but if i disable Turbo and increase the BClck on a 20x multi she needs  1.37V.


----------



## Binge (May 20, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Maybe it's just your board not liking turbo, assuming of course you have EIST enabled and yor Windows powerscheme is set to performance?  I have actually found that I use less voltage with Turbo, what I mean there is I can get 4.2gig using Turbo (and HT off so the same as you in that respect) with 1.32V (1.4V with HT on) but if i disable Turbo and increase the BClck on a 20x multi she needs  1.37V.



I stopped buying specific motherboards because the turbo function wasn't up to snuff.  The Rampage II Extreme used to have a terrible bios.  Now it works very well with turbo.  Another thing to consider is some i7s have weaker internal sections than others.  The Multiplier may be stressing the CPU more than higher uncore/BCLK, and that's ok as long as the user can work around that.  I hope phanbuey doesn't lose heart completely, but the fact is he won't know until he tries either another board, CPU, or both.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 20, 2010)

Binge said:


> I stopped buying specific motherboards because the turbo function wasn't up to snuff.  The Rampage II Extreme used to have a terrible bios.  Now it works very well with turbo.  Another thing to consider is some i7s have weaker internal sections than others.  The Multiplier may be stressing the CPU more than higher uncore/BCLK, and that's ok as long as the user can work around that.  I hope phanbuey doesn't lose heart completely, but the fact is he won't know until he tries either another board, CPU, or both.



Very good points there thank you, my UD4P likes turbo fortunatly, I gather you are a beleiver that Turbo can be a real positive with the right kit.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 25, 2010)

Anyone know how well the later 39xx batches of 950s are fairing?

FWIW, my 920 does: 4ghz core, 3200 uncore and 1600 ram 7-7-7-18, 200 bclk
This with 1.25v core and vvt, 1.14 ioh, and 1.56v ram in bios. This is with llc on. 4.2ghz on core takes another .25v on core.

I'm just trying to get a 950 for the higher multi for some higher core clocking without pushing the bclk.


----------



## mrsemi (May 25, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone know how well the later 39xx batches of 950s are fairing?
> 
> FWIW, my 920 does: 4ghz core, 3200 uncore and 1600 ram 7-7-7-18, 200 bclk
> This with 1.25v core and vvt, 1.14 ioh, and 1.56v ram in bios. This is with llc on. 4.2ghz on core takes another .25v on core.
> ...



What are you hoping to accomplish?  Higher multi without base clock?  Question is why?  Higher overal clock?

I'm not an experienced overclocker but I watch the boards enough to know if  you're getting a good voltage for your oc, multiplier doesn't matter much.  State your dreams, you'll get better response.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 25, 2010)

4500 core 

Seriously though, that's nice for benching but I'd rather be able to run a higher uncore without pushing my ram. I've never really messed around with pushing the ram since it seemed to be trivial and take up too much time. Until recently I didn't have another system so I didn't have time to mess with the ram.

While the voltage is good for the clock, pushing uncore over qpi is where the trouble is. I'd rather run 180 bclk so I could do 4000 qpi and push the uncore and not need to shove the volts until it gets closer to 4ghz. This while being able to do 4ghz core.

I've seen some cheaper 950s on ebay is the only reason I'm asking.

BTW, I've got a Noctua D14. For my 920 at least, I don't see 80+C until I'm over 1.35v core with llc. That's about 1.425v with vdroop. Also, no I don't live in an ice cube. 25C is a constant ambient. I can run the Noctua passive and see barely 80C with 1.25v with vdroop and pass 25 loop LinX full load. Comes to a little over an hour.


----------



## kitfit1 (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

Damn nice clocks! looks like some kinds of phase cooling for -6?


----------



## FilipM (Jun 10, 2010)

"Custom Built SS" - im being a smartass lol


----------



## kitfit1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, Custom built SS Lol.

Real Temp only goes down to -6c. The Fluke thermometer that the evap is connected to, was showing -48c during the complete run.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok well ive bumped by I7 back to 4Ghz and this time i raised the voltage from 1.25 to 1.27 and im doing some linX runs with full threads and mem and the temps on Water are horrible. im getting 78 Deg full load! isnt that high for a Apogee GT block, Swiftech 240 RAD, 200GPH pump, and a 5.25 bay res?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok well ive bumped by I7 back to 4Ghz and this time i raised the voltage from 1.25 to 1.27 and im doing some linX runs with full threads and mem and the temps on Water are horrible. im getting 78 Deg full load! isnt that high for a Apogee GT block, Swiftech 240 RAD, 200GPH pump, and a 5.25 bay res?



How thin is your rad? I'm thinking it's a thin 240 which won't keep a good change in max-min temps.  Are you on 1/2" tubing? Larger tubing will help with restrictive blocks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> How thin is your rad? I'm thinking it's a thin 240 which won't keep a good change in max-min temps.  Are you on 1/2" tubing? Larger tubing will help with restrictive blocks.



Im using 3/8 tubing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

I7 are heat monsters bro, and for a i7 that's not a beefy water setup.  Might work great with another system but with the i7 there is never too much rad!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I7 are heat monsters bro, and for a i7 that's not a beefy water setup.  Might work great with another system but with the i7 there is never too much rad!



Yea a dual 120 rad is ok but right now im only using two fans on it. would a push/pull help it any?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

Has to, I would try that.  Should give you more headroom.

Figure I had a HW Labs GTX 480 (120.4) and that did the job but when pushed for benching it still crapped!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

I just did linX for 20 passes with mem on max and 8 threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

Keep in mind that's also linx, temps won't get that high again!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2010)

can anyone get me a screenshot of the "physical devices" page of everest.... scroll down to where it shows the "intel quickpath interconnect" devices.

that and tell me what cpu you have.


----------



## Super Sarge (Jun 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> can anyone get me a screenshot of the "physical devices" page of everest.... scroll down to where it shows the "intel quickpath interconnect" devices.
> 
> that and tell me what cpu you have.



This what you are looking for
http://i50.tinypic.com/152glcm.jpg




My CPU is a 920 D0


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah, 

can you do it full screen and make the pic bigger?

thanks!


----------



## Super Sarge (Jun 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah,
> 
> can you do it full screen and make the pic bigger?
> 
> thanks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2010)

great!

now i know that i can use everest to show people if their cpu is single QPI or dual QPI.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 22, 2010)

Whats the difference between single and dual QPI?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2010)

dual qpi chips are needed for dual cpu boards like my sr2.

1 qpi for the cpu to IOH and 1 for the cpu to cpu. 

there are 2 qpus so you see 4 qpi's in the screenshot. 

you can run dual qpi chips in x58s but you cannot run single qpi chips in dual socket board.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 22, 2010)

Cannot be simpler than that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

Good stuff Steve


----------



## kitfit1 (Jun 30, 2010)

i975 @ 5.04ghz
20 rounds Linx Max Mem selected


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice, love the negative readings 


I got a 940 from the intel edge program cant get it past 4.2Ghz for some reason.  I got 200+blk with my 920, this wont post past 190 w/no turbo or HT.  Dunno


----------



## DOM (Jun 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice, love the negative readings
> 
> 
> I got a 940 from the intel edge program cant get it past 4.2Ghz for some reason.  I got 200+blk with my 920, this wont post past 190 w/no turbo or HT.  Dunno



the imc is weak on them so your not going to get to oc it past that i think

is its a C0 steping right ?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yup, C0

Got it to boot at 4.4 but wont stabilize no matter what voltage.  I tried past 1.5V and it still wouldn't do anything but lock up after 2 min burn.

I did see a 4.6Ghz out of the BIOS but it didn't load Windows.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a D0 that gets into trobule past 200 bclk


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah I'm thinking the 940 is an over taxed 920 that cant handle what would be 4.0Ghz for it's inner 920.

Too bad I was hoping for 227x23   5.0Ghz crazyness.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 1, 2010)

Just wait around for a couple months. i7 950 is suppose to drop to the price of the 930. I wonder if Microcenter will be selling them for $200. That would be gold!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 7, 2010)

I am finally an i7 owner (all hail the mighty q9650). Just picked up a i930, Gigabyte ud7, kingston hyperx ram. I got a smoking deal on the i930, so decided not to wait for the 950 price drop. Figure 205.00 for the i930 was to good to pass up. 

So any good news on the i930? Can I expect a bclk of 200+?

Running on my current Watercooling system.

I was going to wait for the i970, but saw they were going to price it at 855.00, so forget that. May as well get the 980x. Then I read a good review on multi core use in games and there is very little to no point in a 6 core system.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just did linX for 20 passes with mem on max and 8 threads
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100617/i7stable.jpg



My ven-x gives me the same temps in this summer heat. Don't think water cooling really pays out unless you go all out. That's why I think h50s are a waste.


----------



## Binge (Jul 10, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I am finally an i7 owner (all hail the mighty q9650). Just picked up a i930, Gigabyte ud7, kingston hyperx ram. I got a smoking deal on the i930, so decided not to wait for the 950 price drop. Figure 205.00 for the i930 was to good to pass up.
> 
> So any good news on the i930? Can I expect a bclk of 200+?
> 
> ...



You can expect up to 220 BCLK depending on the motherboard, your CPU multi, voltages, ram settings, and the chip itself.

This information is still good.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108526


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nothing special:







When it gets cooler out(it's hot as hell here in Virginia), i may try and go for 4Ghz.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 12, 2010)

the Vcore is even a bit high if you ask me... try to lower it down?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 12, 2010)

Installed the Gigabyte UD7/i930/6Gb of DDR3 2000. I installed this in the same case with the same cooling system as I had on my Q9650 setup in my sig. All I can say is WOW! It looks great and runs great. I was totally surprised by the heat output of the i7.

Without more cooling I am pretty much at a roadblock for OC'ing this rig.

The highest I was able to boot was 22x205 with memory at 2000Mhz. However temps were way to high. Pushing 78C under load.

Currently (Screen shots to come) I am stable at 191x22 = 4.2Ghz 1.3 volts with the RAM running around 1910Mhz. Temps at Idle 38-40C / Load 60-65C. I tested load temps by running Prime95 using all 8 threads for about 2 hours.

I will have to add either another radiator or more fans to my loop to run anything higher for a 24/7 OC. Now on to benchmarking and screen shots....


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 12, 2010)

mudkip said:


> the Vcore is even a bit high if you ask me... try to lower it down?



I'll probably try lowing it some more. I just wanted to make sure it had some room to stay nice and stable instead of keeping it just a tad above instablity.



ZenZimZaliben said:


> Installed the Gigabyte UD7/i930/6Gb of DDR3 2000. I installed this in the same case with the same cooling system as I had on my Q9650 setup in my sig. All I can say is WOW! It looks great and runs great. I was totally surprised by the heat output of the i7.
> 
> Without more cooling I am pretty much at a roadblock for OC'ing this rig.
> 
> ...



Very awesome man!!, those are some kick ass temps.

Can't wait for some pics.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Installed the Gigabyte UD7/i930/6Gb of DDR3 2000. I installed this in the same case with the same cooling system as I had on my Q9650 setup in my sig. All I can say is WOW! It looks great and runs great. I was totally surprised by the heat output of the i7.
> 
> Without more cooling I am pretty much at a roadblock for OC'ing this rig.
> 
> ...


Try lowering your mem speed to see if you can get more core speed.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 13, 2010)

Is my voltage ramp up normal? At 3.8 Ghz it only took 1.208. For 4.0 Ghz it's 1.256, for 4.2 it's a bit over 1.3. I dropped back down to 4 Ghz cause this just seems to get really inefficient pretty quickly.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 13, 2010)

How does you vvt compare? Idk about the 930s, but Eva stated that some i7s will need their vvt close to their vcore to be stable.

Though the voltage sounds very similar to my 920.

3.80: 1.18v
4.00: 1.256v
4.20: ~1.31v

Those are all with llc (load voltage as reported using CPUz) using a 200 bclk and running 2:1 uncore:ram using the 16:8 multipliers respectively. I would need 1.2625v when setting B2B at 4. When B2B was on auto, 1.25v would suffice.

I found dropping ram to lowest multiplier and using 15x uncore nets me a step down in core voltage needed for stability.

Also since you on a Asus board might try running 1.2v ich and 1.18v ioh at 200 bclk. I found that it helps smooth out a sensed instability on my P6t6. It usually would only show up when going in and out of hibernation combined with long continuous hours of internet browsing. FireFox would start having memory crashes constantly and would require a system reboot to fix.

4.30 for me (21x205) is somewhere around 1.36v load but temperatures start to get out of hand as mid 80s start to show up and it becomes evident to me that the voltage is starting to get to be too much for my D14. Though while using stock fans and I'm far, far from unsatisfied from the results it has given me.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 13, 2010)

For 4 ghz my vtt was at the same as my vcore in the bios, 1.275. Right now I bumped it up to 1.3 when I lowered my cas because my uncore was already high. I'll test more to see if I can lower it. I've been running B2B at 4 from the get go. I've been moving my IOH between 1.14 and 1.2 trying to see if it makes a change I can feel, as every other restart the system feels +/- snappy. I'll give the ICH a try.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 16, 2010)

toying around with 80gb of ram in the SR2 today...
















will OC them a bit more tomorrow to show results.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> toying around with 80gb of ram in the SR2 today...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100716/Capture272.jpg
> 
> ...



Geez, 80GB?!!

Insane. Very nice.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 16, 2010)

Hell... with 80gb of ram you could setup a 60gb ram disc and put everything on it.

That would be some super fast load times.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Hell... with 80gb of ram you could setup a 60gb ram disc and put everything on it.
> 
> That would be some super fast load times.



im running 6 ocz vertex 2 100gbs in raid 0... no need for ram disk


----------



## Asylum (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im running 6 ocz vertex 2 100gbs in raid 0... no need for ram disk



I dont know...I think a ram disc would still beat that.

Be some kool shit to see with a OS on a ram disc.


----------



## DOM (Jul 16, 2010)

Asylum said:


> I dont know...I think a ram disc would still beat that.
> 
> Be some kool shit to see with a OS on a ram disc.



i say do it also even though idk wtf that is lol first time hearing of that 

but i dont see why not i would if i had it also 80gb of ram WTH lmao


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> toying around with 80gb of ram in the SR2 today...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100716/Capture272.jpg
> 
> ...



hmm gotta ask what kind of load apps you got, 80gb of ram is impressive, but more impressive is seeing you hit 80% load on them.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 16, 2010)

Asylum said:


> I dont know...I think a ram disc would still beat that.
> 
> Be some kool shit to see with a OS on a ram disc.



Ram disk is waaaay to unstable  but having 6GB/s through put for storing data is tempting.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll be the dumb one and ask......

How are you working ~80GB of memory on 12 dimms?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 17, 2010)

10 sticks. 

2 got sold before i could test them all.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 17, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Ram disk is waaaay to unstable  but having 6GB/s through put for storing data is tempting.



Be worth a shot to see if he could pull it off though.

Whats it going to do.. Crash... Who cares.

If i had 80gig of ram at my disposal I'd be all over it just for shits and giggles.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 10 sticks.
> 
> 2 got sold before i could test them all.



Oh yea, I forget about being able to use dual channel on a 1366 board.

How do those Thermaltake air coolers do btw? Similar to a 1283 Xiggy?


----------



## Gabkicks (Jul 23, 2010)

These temps look okay for Xigmatek Dark Knight and  i7 920 D0 @ 3.8ghz? I am gonna try reapplying tim tomorrow since i think i may have used too much, but it'll probably just be a waste of time and TIM. I am using IC Diamond 7. Also, would the Spire Thermax Eclipse II be a big improvement over my DK?


----------



## aquax (Jul 24, 2010)

@Fitseries3

How is the performance of the Thermaltake Frio compared to Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120?

I'm currently @ 4.2GHz and max temp is 85c in Linx. Does it worth changing my True with Frio?

My True isn't lapped.

TIA


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 24, 2010)

Thought the SR2 was only rated for 48 gb/?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 8, 2010)

was bored thought to try how high i can oc my rig, manage to hit 4.2ghz but only prime95 stable for 30 min one of the core would fail temp stayed around 72c, ohh well need a lil more tweaking

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1337007


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 12, 2011)

has anyone tried lowering bclck?? with my 1156 rig if I lower it will wont load windows at all simply bsods.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm i have never tried. I have lowered the voltage on my 920 to .95V at stock clocks and was still stable


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 12, 2011)

That is .95v at default clock speed right?

I doubt that would be stable at anything other than 2.66Ghz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> That is .95v at default clock speed right?
> 
> I doubt that would be stable at anything other than 2.66Ghz



It was 2.8Ghz due to 21 multi but yes .95V


----------



## Binge (Jan 12, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> That is .95v at default clock speed right?
> 
> I doubt that would be stable at anything other than 2.66Ghz



I've done 3.4GHz with .95V.  It all depends on your luck with the chip.  Heck when I got my hands on a 32nm Xeon 920 equivalent I hit 4GHz at 1V


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2011)

Binge said:


> I've done 3.4GHz with .95V.  It all depends on your luck with the chip.  Heck when I got my hands on a 32nm Xeon 920 equivalent I hit 4GHz at 1V



DAMN nice binge! i had mine undervolted due to heat and i had a crappy cooler on it until i did my water loop which let me get 4Ghz now im on a good air cooler now with lower temps.

I love Xeon chips. I plan on locating a E5640 for my X58 setup instead of going sandy bridge

E5640 Specs


----------



## Binge (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah  a X5677 already run 3.46GHz at 1V so 4GHz wasn't really a stretch.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2011)

I cant wait for the 32nm 12mb cache of the E5640. Sounds like a monster of a CPU!


----------



## Binge (Jan 12, 2011)

It's going to be a sweet chip.  32nm x58 chips are a sweet spot for power consumption and heat.  You can air cool it to a good OC easily.  Water just makes it... well, cool!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 12, 2011)

so can anyone give it a shot?? maybe lower bclck to 125?? thats how low I did it. I did it to try and get the memory at the speed I wanted it, and it went teribly wrong


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 15, 2011)

I need to get a water setup again... gosh dang my 950 gets hot...






Ambient of 24C (primary problem, its 70F out right now) , cooler being used is a Noctua NH-D14. At least I got 4.5 semi-stable... but sheesh... hot!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 15, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I need to get a water setup again... gosh dang my 950 gets hot...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110115/Hot_nine_fitty_4.5.jpg
> 
> Ambient of 24C (primary problem, its 70F out right now) , cooler being used is a Noctua NH-D14. At least I got 4.5 semi-stable... but sheesh... hot!



It might seem hot, but your voltage is also fairly high. Once you go over 1.32v, these i7 chips just beg for water. It's been that way with all 15 of them I've owned.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 15, 2011)

that is hot for only 4 threads!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2011)

Paul, my 950 hits 81c at 4.2 (4/8) with only 1.26vcore and 1.27vqpi. My 920 D0 never ran this hot, even with 1.35v my 920 stayed under 80c.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 16, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Paul, my 950 hits 81c at 4.2 (4/8) with only 1.26v. My 920 D0 never ran this hot, even with 1.35v my 920 stayed under 80c.



Was your 920 an early batch DO? Not many of the newer chips stay as cool as early batches.



overclocking101 said:


> that is hot for only 4 threads!



Just noticed that. It is hot for no HT.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2011)

That is DEF hot! mine doesnt go above 69 ATM with it @ 4Ghz 1.27V


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 17, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Was your 920 an early batch DO? Not many of the newer chips stay as cool as early batches.
> 
> Just noticed that. It is hot for no HT.



It was a late batched 920 D0.



brandonwh64 said:


> That is DEF hot! mine doesnt go above 69 ATM with it @ 4Ghz 1.27V



Because you are at 4GHz with only 1.27v. I'm at 4.5 with 1.35v, and lets not forget how much qpi/vtt voltages increase temps either. 1.35vcore, 1.33vqpi, for 4.5GHz. I didn't have much time to reseat the cooler, but I plan to do that soon. I'm also going to lap the 950, 5-6c difference between cores 1 and 4.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> It was a late batched 920 D0.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are at 4GHz with only 1.27v. I'm at 4.5 with 1.35v, and lets not forget how much qpi/vtt voltages increase temps either. 1.35vcore, 1.33vqpi, for 4.5GHz. I didn't have much time to reseat the cooler, but I plan to do that soon. I'm also going to lap the 950, 5-6c difference between cores 1 and 4.



Can you give me all your voltages johnny?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can you give me all your voltages johnny?



Will do once I get off work


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, trying to get my I7 920 to 4.5ghz and need to voltage to reference


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry for not getting back to you yesterday, but here are my voltages on my Rampage III Formula.

4.2GHz 4/8 - 100% stable (this is my 24/7)
CPU Vcore: 1.264
QPI/VTT: 1.284
Load Line Calibration: Auto
All other voltages default

4.5GHz 4/4 - Stable enough for benching, haven't done all out stability testing yet, gets too hot.
CPU Vcore: 1.352
QPI/VTT: 1.332
IOH: 1.15
Load Line Calibration: Auto

All other voltages default

I know, seems odd that I only had to play with two-three voltage sets, but thats what makes the Rampage III Formula such an amazing board for $299. No board I've played with on the x58 chip was as easy as this one, and I've played with plenty. Not even the Classified 3 was as good as the Rampage III Formula (IMO of course), the BIOS on the Classified 3 is horrid in comparison.

I'm off to work right now, I will dump out my entire BIOS and pmsg it to ya later tonight in case you want to see every setting.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 19, 2011)

This is what I have mine running 24/7. I have HT off since most say there is no need to have it on. Ambient temp is 20C I would like to clock higher but I am new to Intel overclocking. I have been looking for tips that can assist me. I would like 4.2 but if HT at 4.0 would be better then I will make that my goal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2011)

What theme are you running fatal?  That looks amazing!


----------



## Fatal (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks CP, Its Crystal Gloss by Redmile can be goggled and found on deviant art. It’s a pain in the butt to install though if you are talking about the Windows 7 Theme. The other stuff is Rainmeter which you can mix and match various things. I had to reformat a few times this last time I installed every thing since you have to replace some files in the windows folder. I think I have a better way to do it that will make sure you dont muck up Windows 7. I will have to send the info how when I get home.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll look into it bro, thanks a lot.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 19, 2011)

This is with HT on volts changed:
CPU Vcore: 1.30
QPI/VTT: 1.30
These temps are starting to freak me out  I am use to AMD not sure if they are good. Will switch the memory to 1N and see if it can run again I know should stress more to be sure its stable. What should I set it Intel Burn to be sure its stable?


----------



## mudkip (Jan 26, 2011)

temps are perfectly fine. You should run linpack for 12 hours or so...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone got any comments about hunting for a 970? They are running 500-600 on eBay for new and with taxes I thought I'd take advantage of the situation.

I got my 920 off eBay and it has turned out to be a really good chip. Did anything ever material out of batch numbers or is it still a wash?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought an i7 970 about a month ago (second one coming soon for crunching) and it is an awesome chip. It is a bit expensive, but if you can find one for around $600 or less then that is a good deal compared with the retail price.
It overclocks extremely well and stays nice and cool


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 26, 2011)

What kind of voltage did you need for 4Ghz and what is your uncore and vvt needed for it?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2011)

It is crunching at 4.0GHz with 1.26 VCore 24/7 and the max temps are about 48c (watercooling). Not sure about uncore or vvt as I am at work right now and can't remember. Will let you know when I get home.
I have had it up to 4.762GHz with 1.581 VCore, but that was before I started to really learn how to oc this chip:
 4ghz Club

Here is another at 4.63 with 1.482 VCore:
 NEW - 3DMark 11 Compilation


----------



## Fatal (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a question would adding a fan to the Northbridge lower core temps at all. I know on my Phenom 940 it helped. Not sure with Intel I am a noob still learning.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 28, 2011)

It may help if you NB is radiating such heat that it's warming up the area, thereby warming up the CPU.  Mine never was.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 28, 2011)

t_ski said:


> It may help if you NB is radiating such heat that it's warming up the area, thereby warming up the CPU.  Mine never was.



Its not hot at all really idles at 56c I put a fan on it now idle is at 41c. I guess it helps cool the northbridge thats it. I was just wondering if it caused the core temps to go down. My cores are the same so guess I got my answer lol. I am running the CPU at 4.2 got that stable without HT. I am now working on getting it stable with HT on has been a pain in my ass


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Fatal (Feb 24, 2011)

Is it worth overclocking the Northbridge might raise it but I am not sure what would be good for the clock I have.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2011)

I am having a real hard time reading your CPU-Z. That blue is cool but making it difficult to see in the screenshot


----------



## Fatal (Feb 24, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I am having a real hard time reading your CPU-Z. That blue is cool but making it difficult to see in the screenshot



Yeah can be hard to read sorry here is another screen shot.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 26, 2011)

Fatal said:


> Yeah can be hard to read sorry here is another screen shot.



Looks like that 23 multiplier is working well. 


How does the 23 multiplier do above 200 bclk?


----------



## Fatal (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah 23 multiplier works great I have not tried 23x200 I seem to need a crap load of volts for bclk 200 to keep it stable. Although it could be cause I have my memory running at 1t. I will try to loosen my memory timings and change it to 2t. The Corsair sticks I have when I set XMP change the QPI/VTT to 1.40v. I will do some testing when I get home. I am not sure I can pull off 4.6 on air will try though.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 27, 2011)

Spent some time over clocking my I7-930 with hyperthreading,
ppm and Turbo mode on.

My goal was to get a stable 4GHZ with a 22x multiplier on all four cores and 23x multiplier on 1 core.  Took awhile of tweaking to get this stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681687


CPU-Z doesn't pick up the 1st core 23x multiplier but the MaxxMem2 benchmark does pick it up.  Here it is.









A little later with some improved RAM overclocking.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681822


----------

